# My Heart's on Fire for Elvira



## whitelop

I felt like I had to start a new blog for Elvira. I can't bare to look at Foo's blog, because it makes me too sad. So Elvira gets her own. 

If you didn't already know, I have a tiny baby bunny named Elvira, we're starting to call her Ellie as a nick name, but you guys could call her either. I do. 
She came from a pet store, which is an unfortunate thing, but its where she's from. I went in on Saturday, December 15th, just to see how they were treating their rabbits. They get their puppies from a puppy mill, so I never go into that store. I've reported them but nothing happens, I don't know why. 
They had about 10-12 babies in the enclosure. There were some blue dutch's, some lops, some broken black colored ones, they were all adorable. They had food, water and hay, so I was satisfied. Then I saw the store rabbit, who is an orange standard rex, I went over the pet her because I've never felt rex fur. lol she was SO soft. 
I walked back over to the babies and watched them for a minute, then this tiny little ball of black and white fur pops out from under another baby. This baby was 1/4 the size of the others, she was so tiny. I asked the woman how old she was and she said 8 weeks. I knew there was no way. Her siblings were the two blue dutch's and they were 3 times her size. She could very well be the runt, but I felt so uncomfortable with her being there and being some spoiled little brats Christmas present and being thrown away in a few months because she was "boring" or "too big". 
While I was in the store, I was listening to this woman buy a guinea pig, cage, water bottle, food dish and bedding. As I found this baby she was walking out with the cage and stuff. 
I went out to call my husband and fight with him about the bunny. I watched her fill the cage with carefresh then walk back into the store. I continued to beg my husband and fight with me. I got off the phone and was walking in as she was walking out, I then watched her put the guinea pig IN the cage in the back of her little peanut sized SUV. The baby guinea pig wasn't in a box in the cage, or anything, just running around. I told her she might want to put it in a box, then walked back into the store. The owners were waving her off as she put this poor little guinea pig in her cage. I was shocked. 
I knew then that I had to get this tiny baby. I felt really bad and sad for the other ones, if I had the space time and money I would have taken all of them, but I don't. I knew there were older and wished them the best. I figured they would be able to survive better, being the bigger ones. 

I told the woman I wanted the tiny one, she grabbed her, sexed her as a female, which I still need to verify. They charged my card, and put her in a box. The woman then, TAPED THE BOX UP. I was again, shocked. She then asked me if I needed anything else; cage, hay etc. I told her no, just the rabbit. She asked if I had timothy hay, I said yes. I had another rabbit at home and knew what I was doing. She looked shocked and asked if I was going to put them together, I said no. Then I left. 
I called Rachel on my way home and we laughed about it. lol 

My husband was NOT happy with me. Not at all. 
He's starting to come around too. 

Anyway, most of you already know about her first few days here with me. 
She never got to really meet Foo, and for that I feel bad. I wish she had, but then again, rabbits don't think about other rabbits like people think about people. So its probably okay. I just think they would have liked each other. 

After Foo's passing, I let Ellie out of her cage, she ran straight for Foo's cage. She hoped right in and started to eat her hay. I left her out for a few minutes, I don't want to over do it with her. She explored the kitchen and chinned some things. I put her back. A few hours later, I let her out again. Again, she went right to Foo's cage and got in it. She walked around, picked up bits of hay and then went to her litter box. She peed in Foo's litter box. I didn't know what to think. Her litter box was dirty, hell the whole cage was covered in poop from her poop marking. But she never peed in the cage, she always only peed in the box. I was amazed by Ellie's first reaction was to pee in the box. It was pretty awesome. 
When I do finally clean Foo's cage out, I'll give Ellie her litter box with the grate so her feets don't get dirty on dirty litter. Maybe she'll just 'know' how to use the box. That would be wonderful. 

Ellie has become quite the sweet little girl. Not to mention brave. She comes up to the side of the cage and stands up, she wants out all the time. But she's still too tiny for me to let out like that. I have to also monitor her to see if she is a chewer. I won't know what to do if she chews on things. 
She lets me pet her little nose when she's standing up at the door of the cage. She can also jump out of her cage by herself! Its a big jump. I worry about her when she does it, but she's got some ups for such a tiny baby. 
She will also let me hand feed her. She will take pellets from me. Its really sweet. I can't wait to start feeding her veggies and greens and fruit. I hope she isn't picky and I hope she likes all the things that I get for her. 
I don't know if I'll do a pellet free diet yet, I have to make sure she isn't picky about greens and veggies. If she is, then she gets pellets. She is not picky about hay. She eats more hay than anything I've ever seen. Foo ate a lot of hay, like 3 days worth of hay for another rabbit was just her one day hay supply. She ate 1/2 a gallon bag of hay, just at the vets office before her surgery. 
Little Ellie, also eats a lot of hay; since its most of her diet right now. I hope she stays that way, I like a mostly hay diet for a rabbit.

This is probably the most I'll say for a while, because I don't really know much about her yet. What I do know is, she is spunky and active. She's always eating. She's scared of the washing machine, but she will explore anything. She is very soft, with baby fur. She's a black and white, mis-marked dutch. And her ears are huge, way too big for her head. lol 

Here are some pictures, I think most of the posts will be pictures for a while. To show her growth, she's already bigger than she was when I got her. 
















The above pictures are the first night I had her. 

And these below are from today. Ignore how her cage looks, I haven't had the heart to clean the cages out yet. I'm going to clean both of them out later though. I'm just trying really hard to put it off, but I can't any longer. They're both a mess. 
I'll take some more later when she's out of her cage. 





^Look how big her ears are and her little grinch feets. lol Her feets are already so stained, hopefully I can fix that. 





^This one is a good one of her little nose and mouth. 





^This one reminds me of Foo, because she used to rest her little lips on the bars of the cage. Now Ellie does it. I think its adorable. 





^Here is another over head in her litter box, you can see from the one from a few days ago, she is bigger already. 

I'll probably just take a bunch of pictures of her from now on and put things here and there. I'm still getting to know her and we're learning about her. 

As for Foo's blog. I'll go back to that one, if I'm thinking about her or something or if I want to reminisce about her. You guys feel free to post on there if you're thinking about her or want to say something to her. Thats what I'm going to do. But I'll talk about her on here sometimes too, just not too much.

So everyone, welcome to Elvira's blog. I hope you guys enjoy her life and adventures as much as you enjoyed Foo's life. I hope that I can give her a wonderful and happy life. I can't wait to see the bunny she grows up to be. 
Enjoy everyone! 
:headflick:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:heartbeat:


----------



## audrinasmommy88

I love the blog name! Very cute! Cant wait to watch her grow


----------



## whitelop

Little Elvira is a climber. She climbed up the side of her cage and fell into her water bowl. That was to let me know she wanted out. What am I going to do with a bunny who climbs?! 

She is also totally obsessed with Foo's cage. I closed the door because I didn't want her to go in there and this is what happened:





Then I run to the bathroom real quick and come back and this is what I see:




She is in Foo's hay box. 

When she gets scared instead of running back to her own cage, she runs to Foo's. Its kind of sad. It makes me want to cry because I think she wants a big bunny to protect her. 

She's so feisty though. I think the picture of her in the hay box is really cute.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, she's a cutie ! I hope she helps you heal from the loss of Foo. Isn't that weird that she runs to Foo's cage when she gets scared? I think you may be right about her wanting to have a big bunny to run to when she's scared. She is such a cutie. I know she will never replace Foo but maybe she will fulfill the role of your second heart bunny. Is your husband still mad about you adopting her?


----------



## Hyatt101

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w374/bunnywhitelop/Camerapictures279_zps83d1d04f.jpg

Ok, this is one of the cutest pics ever! I'm so happy for you and Elvira!


----------



## Hyatt101

Darn... pic didn't work


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Hyatt101 said:


> Darn... pic didn't work



It worked for me. And I agree that picture is pretty cute!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh and here is the picture, (I embedded it for you)


----------



## cerigirl

She is really cute. I would have brought her home too. It seems to me that you guys are right. I think she runs to Foo's cage beacuse the smell of Foo comforts her.
My foster Magnum was a climber. He really liked being high up and had to check everything out. I had to keep a really close eye on him when he was out playing and I have to do the same with his mom Petals. They both like to walk along the top of my couch. I have never had buns like them so it definitly took some getting used to. Good luck with your sweet baby.


----------



## Imbrium

almost every single one of the newer pictures of Ellie made me "awh!" out loud when I saw them - she is just TOO cute!


----------



## whitelop

She is really cute.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I'm in lurrrrrve....she is so beautiful and I love the pics. She's got such a lovely expression and I love her little mouth and nose. Mine also climb. The first time I caught Houdini on the back of the sofa, I nearly had a fit but they all do it regularly now and I've got used to it. They never have tried to jump from there to the floor although I'm sure they'd OK if they did. 

Love the blog name and really looking forward to hearing all about her and seeing the pics as she grows. I know that if you get them at this age, they grow by leaps and bounds and you should get pics of every stage. 

Animals are really sensitive to things and I think she knows that Foo's not coming back but wants to be near to her so that's why she's heading to her cage. 

Enjoy her, pamper her and love her, that's really all they ask and, in return, they give you everything they have. 

Elvira is going to steal all our hearts and is a worthy successor of Bunny Foo Foo.


----------



## whitelop

Thank you Chris. I hope everyone enjoys her blog and enjoys watching her grow. I think I'm going to enjoy having her, I'm starting to warm up to her more. I get sort of sad when I look at her, but I'm starting to get less sad when I see her now. 
She's just so small and helpless.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, you saw something in her when you picked her out in the shop that touched your heart, maybe it was Foo helping you out. She's a baby and needs a fantastic bunny mummy like you to show her what to do and help her grow and learn. I had Bandy from this age and when I look at him now, I can't believe how he's grown and how much he's learned. You'll look back at these pics in a couple of months and be amazed by her progress. Enjoy every moment as I'm sure we will reading all about her and everything she does. Only bunny slaves like us can understand that special bond you'll have with her and that you had with Foo.

Bunnies defintely rule :bunnieskiss


----------



## cwolfec

That is such a sweet TINY little baby girl (well if she is in fact a girl)!!Squeeeee  She seems like a very adventurous little thing too! 

I'm the kind of person who thinks everything happens for a reason...and I think this little lady landed in your life so you wouldn't be without a bunny when Foo passed. It sounds like you will have your hands full, and I hope she is a comfort.

Looking forward to hearing more about your new bun!


----------



## whitelop

Tonight I made Little Ellie a tiny rice heating pad. My house doesn't have central heat, so the primary heat source is our wood burning stove in the living room. It gets a little chilly in the kitchen at night and thats where she is. Its pretty cold here tonight and I felt like she might get cold. So I took one of my son's old baby socks and filled it with rice, sewed it shut, covered it with the other baby sock and then sewed it into a pouch. I then wrapped it in her blanket and put it in her little house, that she loves to sleep in. I put it in the corner like kind of on the side of the wall, so she may not be able to lay all the way on it, but next to it. Her elephant is on the other side of it, so it should radiate the heat in there pretty good. Not to mention, I covered the top of her cage with our bathmat that needs to be washed, so if there is a draft coming from above she won't get it. 
I know rabbits do well in the cold, but she's just a tiny baby and when I felt her ears they were a little cold. 

She's a total sweetie. She licks my fingers. Foo never licked me, unless I had wine on me. lol But Ellie licks me, I kind of don't know how to feel about it. I'm getting used to her though. I think she is going to be a good bunny. I think she's going to be pretty smart and friendly. I think she's going to be pretty energetic too, since she already is. I hope her ears stay big. I love big ears. 

I feel better taking care of her. I also feed better writing about her. Its not the same, her routine isn't the same since we don't have one. But we'll start one and it will be different, but it will make me feel better. She is making me feel better, its still so difficult. 

I think my husband is going to get me NIC grids for Christmas so I can build her a cage with levels, since she is a climber. I think she'll like the levels to jump around on. 
I also ordered her some sherwood forest maintenance and show food. I got the 12 lb box. That should be here Thursday or Friday, that way I'll be able to start the pellets as soon as possible. She seems to be maintaining weight pretty good, if not gaining any. I can't tell if she's gained. I need a scale, bad. But she's grown and she always feel like she has a full belly, its always soft too. Her poops are also perfect. I've never seen such perfect little poops. lol No soft poops or anything. 
She got into Foo's hay box and ate the hay that was in there. I'm not sure what was in it, it was a mix of botanical, oat and coastal I think. Her poop still looks good. I'm really happy about that. I did see her eat a cecal though! I was surprised and I haven't seen any cecals at all. 
I put the litter box in her cage and some hay on the grate. I think she may be using it, I swept up her poop and put it in there. She'll get the hang of it, it just takes a little bit of time. 

It makes me feel a lot better to write about her, I hope you guys still like to read it. Even if you don't, I still feel the need to write it. I hope you guys don't mind my rambling on about poop and hay. lol


----------



## JBun

Lol, since when have any of us minded talking about poop and hay  They seem to be a consistant subject talked about on here. I'm sure they are one of the top 5 discussed on this forum!

Oh, I know about the licking! I love it when my babies lick and groom me in return. Most of my adult rabbits never lick me when I give them nose rubs. They'll lick my shirt or the ground next to them, but never my hand. It's like they are saying 'thank you slave for the nose rubs, but you are too far below me, for me to actually lick you'. Dash was my best licker. She would practically give me a bath with her affectionate licks. I loved that bun 

Well, *I* love hearing about Ellie! Especially with this being your first experience with a little baby, it makes it even more fun to hear about your new experiences with her. That was so funny that she snuck into Foo's cage to eat the hay. I love that picture of her hanging out in the hay bin  I'm so glad that she seems to be really healthy. When I got Baby after Dash died, I was so stressed out with her food problems that I didn't get much of a chance to enjoy her being a baby. I hope you enjoy every minute of it! It gets more fun as you start to see their personality really emerging. Can't wait to hear more Ellie adventures


----------



## Imbrium

rambling about poop and hay is something we all do at times, lol. sounds like you're really pampering Ellie - she's spoiled already!

here's the scale I got after much shopping around - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003STEJFM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 ... I must've looked at like 100 scales (many of which were nearly identical) before settling on that one.
my shopping criteria:
~ could do grams (for the gliders and hamsters) and lbs (for the bunnies) and was easy to change between the two
~ measured in 1g increments (some scales only do 5g)
~ didn't really have any extra bells and whistles - just simple and straightforward
~ didn't have one of those expensive button-type batteries (this one uses a 9V, which comes with it)
~ had a large weighing surface
~ was inexpensive, but not to the point of being a crappy product
~ no red flags in the reviews (btw, there's a review on this one complaining that the included battery didn't fit - they've apparently fixed that issue)
~ easy to tare (since with the bunnies, I have to put them in a box)

this one only has a 1-min delay since the last weight change before it turns off automatically (seems like most scales with that feature have a 3-min delay), but you can disable that completely with a little switch on the bottom of the scale. it's accurate and consistent even with a bunny wiggling around in a box on top of it. all-in-all, I'm very happy with the purchase!

I had to tack on some stuff to get to $25 for the free shipping... I got seagrass twists for the hammies (a big hit) and a willow ball and plastic slinky for the bunnies.

by the way, you might hold off on the NIC cage for a bit because of her size - Nala was about 11 weeks old before I was absolutely positive she couldn't fit her head through the grid any more. if you think her head is too big because you tried measuring her head with your fingers and holding them up to the grid but it turns out she proves you wrong, the solution was to gently tuck the bunny's ears back through the grid - the moment I got Nala's ears through, her head popped right out.


----------



## whitelop

JBun said:


> Lol, since when have any of us minded talking about poop and hay  They seem to be a consistant subject talked about on here. I'm sure they are one of the top 5 discussed on this forum!
> 
> Oh, I know about the licking! I love it when my babies lick and groom me in return. Most of my adult rabbits never lick me when I give them nose rubs. They'll lick my shirt or the ground next to them, but never my hand. It's like they are saying 'thank you slave for the nose rubs, but you are too far below me, for me to actually lick you'. Dash was my best licker. She would practically give me a bath with her affectionate licks. I loved that bun
> 
> Well, *I* love hearing about Ellie! Especially with this being your first experience with a little baby, it makes it even more fun to hear about your new experiences with her. That was so funny that she snuck into Foo's cage to eat the hay. I love that picture of her hanging out in the hay bin  I'm so glad that she seems to be really healthy. When I got Baby after Dash died, I was so stressed out with her food problems that I didn't get much of a chance to enjoy her being a baby. I hope you enjoy every minute of it! It gets more fun as you start to see their personality really emerging. Can't wait to hear more Ellie adventures



I totally understand why you were worried about food issues when you got Baby. I'm worried about it too, even though Foo didn't have GI issues, I'm still not savvy is baby diets and I'm super worried about her not getting enough food! lol 
I can't wait to get the pellets in the mail. I feel like when I get the pellets, I'm going to take a huge sigh of relief because I'll feel like she'll be getting enough food. lol 
I've been hand feeding her pellets, she likes them and eats them from me, which is nice. Its nice to feed a bunny by hand again. Every time I cut up a banana I cry, because there is no one to share the ends with(my son eats like 2 banana's a day) Foo always got one end and I got the other. Ellie can't have the ends yet, and I find myself really really wanting to feed her the end to feel "normal" again. But I fight the urge and just eat the other end myself. Its so different. 

I can't wait to see whats she's like later in life. I'm really trying to enjoy her as a baby, its just unfortunate circumstances she is growing up in. So I may miss things because I'm in such a daze and that sucks. I'm trying to be so attentive to her, but its so weird. I'm glad she doesn't have lop ears.


----------



## Imbrium

yeah, it's nice that she looks so different from Foo - really helps her to be her own bunny without being too much of a painful reminder.


----------



## whitelop

You're totally right Jennifer. I'm so glad she looks the way she does. I don't know if I would be able to look at her if she looked like Foo.


----------



## JBun

whitelop said:


> ... I may miss things because I'm in such a daze and that sucks. I'm trying to be so attentive to her, but its so weird. I'm glad she doesn't have lop ears.


 
I know that feeling. I got Baby about a week after Dash died cause I couldn't stand constantly looking over at Dash's cage to see if she was ok, and remembering she was gone, and the cage was empty. And I couldn't bear to just put the cage away. I just pushed through each day and tried not to think too much about her cause I would just break down crying if I did. Then I got Baby, but it was hard to bond with her because I was missing Dash so much. It did help to have another bunny around because I was busy taking care of her, but it was also hard in a way because I would see the things that were different between the two bunnies. I think you'll be glad to have Ellie, but it might be hard at times too. With Baby, I knew that she needed me, to take care of her, to figure out her problems, so I just kept moving forward, and gradually the pain fades and it's ok again. But there are times where I really miss her still. I'm glad I got Baby. I know that if anyone else had taken her home, that she probably would have died. I think you'll find that it does help to have Ellie, to focus your attention on and make sure her needs are met. I know it helped me.

I'm sure she's getting enough food. Pellets are just a more concentrated food, so they fill up on them faster and aren't munching other food as often. I actually like not giving my buns a lot of pellets, and having them eat more hay. They seem healthier, plus it helps them not get bored cause they are always wanting to munch on their hay.


----------



## whitelop

Thank you Jenny, that does make me feel better. 
Its just so different because Ellie is already so different. But she does do things like Foo too, but I don't know if they're just rabbit things, lol. Or if they were special to Foo. 

Anyway, with the food. I'm sure she's getting enough food too. She is always eating hay. She likes to dig around in there and find just the right pieces. haha. She's silly. I was in the floor with her last night and she got an oat top from the oat hay, off the floor. She picked it up, I realized what it was a little late but she had spit it out already. She didn't eat it. I was a little surprised because she didn't eat it. Buns normally like the oaty part of the hay! lol She's kind of funny about hay, she only really likes the fluffy part of the timothy and really loves the stalky pieces. Thats how Foo was, she loved the stalky yellowing pieces of hay the best. haha I don't think I'll ever have to worry about Ellie's teeth getting too long or wearing down unevenly or something. Unless they're crooked and I don't know. 
I did check Foo's teeth and they looked really good. They were worn down evenly and not long or anything like that. So I think all the hay really did wonders for her teeth. 

I still can't wait for the pellets to get here though. I just feel like since she is a growing baby, she needs the extra calories and stuff. I think she's doing fine with just the hay and the few pellets she's getting, but the good pellets will make me feel better. haha. I'm having a crazy bunny diet few days I guess. 

Oh, last night I was sitting in the floor feeding her pellets by hand. She is so food driven! She will stand up to get the pellet and she'll like sit back on her back feet and stay standing up to eat her pellet. I wish I would have gotten a picture of her, it was so cute. I like that she stands up and periscopes a lot, its a really cute thing. Especially, since she is so little sometimes she periscopes and falls over because she doesn't have very good balance. Sometimes she'll shake her head, like after cleaning and fall over too, I think its because her ears are so big. They're like half the size of her body, lol. Thats a lot of ear on a tiny baby. 
I really like to see her clean herself too, its funny to watch something so tiny clean their face. I also like that she makes me feel a little less sad.  

:dutch


----------



## holtzchick

hahaha awh! She sounds adorable! Phoenix periscopes all the time but also looses her balance and she falls on her back 
Silly bunnies! 

It's great to hear you're taking the time to get to know her already and start on the bonding process. You're lucky you can feed her sherwood pellets, the don't even ship here  

Try to get a picture of her cleaning herself, I want to see those *uppy ears!! *


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, she sounds soo cute! I'm glad to here that she is helping you feel less sad . And good luck with the sherwood forest pellets I will probably order some for Ash.


----------



## audrinasmommy88

I'm gonna end up making a trip to SC just so I can see her


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

^
Me too!


----------



## whitelop

lol Come on down y'all! Welcome to the farm! 

I'm going to try to get a picture of her cleaning and periscoping. Its really cute when a big bunny does those things, but I think its _even more_ adorable when a baby does it! lol I've never really had a baby like this and I've never really seen it from such a tiny thing. I know she is like 7 or so weeks old, but she's so little. I think its kind of amazing how she is already a little bunny! Like has a big bunny personality in a tiny bunny body. I know it probably starts earlier than now, but it seems to strange and amazing to me. 
I'm really trying to get to know her.

Michelle, I wish I lived closer to Canada, I would SO smuggle you in some sherwood forest food! lol


----------



## whitelop

Thanks Lisa! I find myself singing that song all the time! I think you're the first one to catch that its the song! Thats too cool. I love The Oakridge Boys! 

She is a sweet girl and I think she is going to be a really good bunny. I have a good feeling about her. I'm trying really hard to be strong for her, but sometimes its so hard. 
She is already so friendly and so eager to get out of her cage. I guess she's like Foo in that sense, she doesn't want to be caged. But unfortunately, I can't let her out all the time because she's too small. AND my cats think she is prey and one of them wants to hunt her. She doesn't understand that she is a tiny bunny, not a big bunny. So I have to monitor her all the time she is out. Which is a pain, but its good bonding time. I kind of can't wait until she's bigger and she can put that big cat in her place!


----------



## Chrisdoc

She sounds absolutely gorgeous and some dutchies are really good jumpers and quite mischievous, I think she´s gonna be a bit of handful like Houdini, if there´s on any noise going on in this house, it´s usually him. He periscopes all the time and stands on his hind feet if he wants to get a look at something. 

She´s going to give you some purpose now and to give you lots to keep you busy. She´s such a lovely little bundle I, for one, can´t wait for all these funny stories you´re going be telling us quite soon I think.

Here´s Houdini, she does remind me of him personality wise and he´s a clever little bun..


----------



## whitelop

Thats EXACTLY how she was sitting last night, eating her pellets from me! How funny! He is so pretty, I really love his color. It kind of looks like he got into a fireplace and has soot on his face, I love it. I think she's going to be pretty mischievous too. Hopefully not too bad though.


----------



## holtzchick

Houdini is so cute! I can imagine that being Elvira too! 

If you smuggled me some sherwood pellets, I would be forever in your debt! :eats:


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just love him to bits and he´s such a rascal, he´s always doing what he shouldn´t be and he´s a champion chewer. He had a bit of a light coloured face when he was a baby but he´s gone darker but I love it cos it´s such an unusual colour. Here her is as a little bun and on the back of the sofa. I´m sure if Elvira gets the chance some day, she´ll be up there too. 














I kind of imagined Elvira doing that, I think she´ll be a lot like him in size and character. I´ll think of her as his adopted little sister as I always wanted a little girl but after Bandy turned out to be a boy, I couldn´t take on any more in my place as it´s too small for any more. 

I am so looking forward to watching this little lady come of age.


----------



## qtipthebun

Oh my gosh. The cuteness is overwhelming. I think we need another photo update. Right now. She's so adorable. Babies washing faces is the cutest thing. Wait for baby binkies...that may have been my favorite part of having a baby bunny. So nice to bond with a baby...I've found that having a baby bunny vs. getting an adult bunny is really, really different. I loved having stand-offish, shy rescue buns, but there's something different about raising one who thinks of you as the only mommy its ever known. Need more pictures!!


----------



## whitelop

I don't know whats going on right now with the rabbits, but I think the Rainbow Bridge has gotten so many of our rabbits in the last two weeks. There were two added today. Its so heart breaking, I just don't know what to think. I hope its over for now! 
I feel so sad for Little Marge, she was so pretty. That poor bun lived such a terrible life until she went to Silent Tears. I am so happy she made it there and got to know what real love was like. She stayed around to feel what it was like to be loved. She knew she was loved when she went, so that makes it a little better. But its still so sad. So so sad.


----------



## whitelop

Thank you Tippy's mom for reading! Ellie is a precious little thing, she's funny too. Its completely different having such a tiny bunny. Its kind of nice. I expect her to be a good bunny as she grows up. I'll post some more pictures later today. I'm going to try to take a picture a day until she's fully grown, so everyone can watch her progress. Although, everyday pictures you can't really tell. But who doesn't want to look at that little cutie. haha. 

She really likes to be out of her cage. She is good at looking so cute staring at me to let her out. lol I'm going to try to get some pictures of her periscoping and cleaning. You guys are going to fall out of your chairs if you see it, its so precious. I'll be honest, I probably scare her a lot because every time I see her cleaning her face I make this little 'eeekkk' sound because it makes me so happy to see it. lol So she jerks up to look at me and she looks startled. haha I feel kind of bad when I do it, but I can't help myself. 

I'm going to let her out while I was the dishes and clean my kitchen. Hopefully my cats stay away from her, they don't know what to think about her. Even my fat lazy cat was like "hmmm, you're little and interesting". Not that she would have done anything, but she does out weigh Ellie by like 30 lbs. lmao And hopefully I can get some pictures!


----------



## agnesthelion

Okay, somehow I completely missed page 2 of your blog yesterday?? UHg, I blame the flu....

Anyway, that is so cute she licks you. Agnes STILL licks and grooms me. I love it  I wonder if it's when you get them young they kinda replace their mom with their human. Agnes was like 7 weeks when I got her. But she still licks my face all the time. It's the best.

I love the Oakridge boys too! I used to watch them on TV with my dad, I've liked them since I was a kid. Some people think I'm a lkttlenweird for liking them but I can't help it. Their harmony and songs are so catchy. So your blog title rocks. I get a little oakridge boys fix every time hahaha


----------



## agnesthelion

For anyone that doesn't know then song Elvira by the Oakridge boys, I think it only more than important to post a link here 

http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?v=hVHQsmIaDBY


----------



## whitelop

Thanks Lisa! I even watched it, because I love to watch it. And I'll be honest, I love Joe Bonsall's mustache, its amazing. 


Here are some pictures that I took a few minutes ago. They're not great because Ellie is a squirmy little thing. She just bounces everywhere and all over! She was chasing the pellets I was feeding her, she thinks their treats! 

I managed to get a few of her periscoping and a few other pretty cute ones. She is very difficult to photograph. My camera also has a shutter delay and I don't know how to adjust it. haha
I don't know how people take pictures of their rabbits, like show rabbits. That must take a lot of conditioning. lol 










Bunny butt!


----------



## whitelop

Okay, photobucket hates me. It won't save the pictures that I edit and it just leaves them the same as they were when I took them. Its so freaking annoying. 
The last picture, I want to apologize for the gross hay/fur combo between that cabinet and my washing machine. That is my hay/dog food cabinet, the hay always falls out. I didn't realize it was that bad until I saw the picture. That is a hidden spot. Ugh, its gross.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh gosh Morgan I wouldn't even have noticed if you hadnt said anything, I still don't see it, I only see Elvira!

Good grief her bunny butt pic is the one that made me squee!! Cuteness!!!

I agree rabbits are hard to photograph. I never get good ones of mine either. But these are so cute and her face is just precious! Oh how fun we are all going to have watching her grow 

Oh and yes, joes mustache is classic. I hadn't watched anything of theirs in awhile and their outfits, boots, hair and mustaches really take me back in time


----------



## whitelop

Oh I love their boots too, but those beards and mustaches warm my heart! 
OMG my son is trying to hit my cats with his push along popper thing! He's making me crazy today, he needs to go to grandma's and bother her! 

She is a total cutie. She is such a beggar too! Every time I go into the kitchen she is begging me to let her out of her cage. But when I let her out, she just goes straight to Foo's cage. Unless I sit in the floor then she comes and sits in my lap and licks my hands. lol She's a goof.

THOSE ARE THE EDITED PICTURES! WTH? I must be going nuts or something! Because I swear when I originally posted them they were the unedited pictures. Now they're edited. I don't understand! Stupid technology, it confuses me. Lisa, I was wondering why you said you couldn't see all the hay and stuff in the corner of the last picture, I know why now! haha. Thats so weird.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I think that's a great idea. I always wish I'd taken more photos of all mine as they grew bigger each day...I do have quite a few but not nearly enough. can't wait to see Ellie periscoping, I love it when they do that. Funnily enough, Houdini is a licker, he loves licking my hands and my legs but doesn't much like my face lol. Snowy is definitely a face and nose licker, he cleans it all over. He also likes licking my clothes, wonder what they taste like. 

Just noticed about Marge....ohhhhh what a shame, I was so rooting for her and she's had such a hard life. So glad she had a bit of love and compassion at the end and passed while at Silent Tears. RIP Marge, we'll miss you.


----------



## Tam O Ham

eeeeeeeee! Those LITTLE FEET!!


okay. I'm done now. I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I get it now...have just listened to the song, it's great, when I hear it again, I'll think of Ellie, it's nice to have a song for her.


----------



## Chrisdoc

One last post and I'm done tonight. I just love this little cutie. The picture of her periscoping is so lovely and those little feet. I have the same trouble as you with the delay on the shutter so I've missed some great photos as, by the time it's taken it, they've moved. 

Keep them coming, we're all loving her.


----------



## holtzchick

Omg best pictures ever  she is adorable periscoping and I love the half white half black nosemouth area she's got going on. She's a keeper! 
I've never heard the song but I will listen to it later I'm too tired at the moment :/


----------



## whitelop

I love her half white mouth/nose area too! lol


----------



## JBun

Yeah, the problem is that rabbits are always moving around, especially babies, and it's hard to catch the moment unless your camera is really fast. I don't know how many times I've gone to snap a photo and just caught a blur as they move, or a bunny butt 

I just love Ellie! She's got this grown up rabbit head and ears stuck on this itty bitty baby body. It's so cute


----------



## whitelop

JBun said:


> I just love Ellie! She's got this grown up rabbit head and ears stuck on this itty bitty baby body. It's so cute



I know! I noticed that earlier when I looked back at the picture to edit. She only looks like her head is that big when she's standing up, lol. 
I'll be honest, I think big heads run in my household. My son has a big head too, and my husband. hahahahaha. 
Her ears are pretty big though! I love her big ears. I hope they stay big!


----------



## Imbrium

Nala was the same way as a baby, SO much attitude and personality in such a tiny little bunny! she's still pretty small even full grown, and still has just as much attitude... but it was even cuter at 7 weeks old. that teeny-tiny baby phase < 12 weeks (when they've suddenly grown a ton) is such a delight!


----------



## audrinasmommy88

AHH!!! I love the pictures!! I love the one of her little tail. SOOOOO cute!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Squee! She is sooo cute! I can't get enough of her.


----------



## whitelop

Thanks everyone. I'm glad y'all like her! I think I like her too. She is so spunky and definitely has her own little personality. Where Foo was calm and totally laid back, this bun is crazy! hahah. She is so full of energy. 

Last night was very cold here and I let the fire die! Bad idea. ahaha 
I left Ellie with her little heating pad last night, I think she laid on it but she was eating when I went to bed. So this morning when I went in there she looked cold! I warmed up her heating pad and she was at the door of the cage as I put it back. I set it on her ears so she could feel the warmth, I put it in her box and wrapped it up in her blanket. She jumped right on it and laid down! lol she WAS cold. I'm so glad I made that little thing for her, its basically the size of her, but if she gets too warm she can just move. I'm glad she knows what it is now, and hopefully she'll lay on it more when I put it in there. 

My cat just threw up behind my f-ing tv. Like on the freaking stand. I hate cats.


----------



## Imbrium

aww, that's so cute that she was snuggling with her rice sock!

gotta say, one thing I *really* don't miss going from cats to bunnies (as much as my last kitty was my heart kitty) is the barfing up hairballs all over the place. mine had an attraction towards carpet... particularly carpet that was mere *inches* from where the floor turned into tile. I was always demanding to know "why couldn't you have barfed that up six inches that way??"


----------



## whitelop

lmao. YES! My cat throws up on things, never on the floor. She likes places like the couch, ME, the tv stand, on blankets, my son's crib one time. Its such BS. I'm like, I have 2 rugs in my WHOLE house and the rest is hardwoods, stop throwing up on my things! I was sleeping on the couch one night and she was laying on me and threw up ON ME. I thought I was dreaming, then I woke up and realized I wasn't. I was livid that night. Sometimes I just don't understand them! 

Ughh, enough about cat puke now. I just grossed myself out. lmfao. 

BACK TO THE LAND OF RABBITS: 
I just gave Ellie like half of a 1/4 cup of pellets. I'll give her the other half tonight. I can't wait for the Sherwood to get here, I think it will be tomorrow since my mail has already run today. That way, I can start giving her the better pellets and weaning her off the kaytee. I'll feel so much more comfortable giving her the Sherwood opposed to the Kaytee. She is a pellet monster though. She just eats them all at once, so I know there won't be any free feeding of those! haha. She would be as big as a house. So I'll have to be careful to measure out the amount of pellets for her. Hopefully once she realizes she gets them as more than just a treat, she won't be eating them so fast. I may just sit with her and feed her the pellets by hand every meal, but that seems a little time consuming and what if I'm not here? lol I do feed her at least one meal of pellets by hand a day. Its good bonding. She sat on my lap last night and ate her pellets. Then she took a brief rest in my lap and let me pet her. It was really nice. She is already so different from Foo. Foo never scarfed down pellets like that, she would have some left over from a 1/4 of a cup, thats not a lot of pellets anyway. 
Ellie doesn't like to be held, at all. I'll have to work on her with that, but she likes to be on me. Which I like. Hopefully she'll get more used to being held. I try to pick her up all the time to let her know its okay. I pick her up like 100 times a day. She'll get used to it. She seems to have settled in pretty well now, I think she's pretty comfy. She is still terrified of my cats and dog, but she'll get used to them and probably feel better about them when she's bigger.


----------



## Imbrium

yeah, I picked up my rabbits all the time as babies... they don't love it by any means, but they certainly tolerate it nicely. sometimes I get thumps when they know it's coming, but not always - I picked them up over a dozen times each while we were outside today, to return them to the start of the agility course, and they ran a few times but mostly just let me walk over and scoop them up.

hand-feeding pellets is definitely good bonding. last night, I put pellets in the bowl and Nala started scarfing them down but Gazzles sat up on the landing in the condo (right above the pellet bowl) and stared at me like "where's mine??" and shoved her little "eeyore" face into the NIC grid, lol. I hand-fed a whole bunch of pellets while she hungrily shoved her face into the grid again and again, eager to get at them


----------



## whitelop

I love when they shove their faces through the bars of their cages. Its so funny. Ellie does it and Foo did it, its one of my favorite rabbit behaviors. 

Ellie has learned today, how to jump onto of the grid of her litter box and then on top of her little box house. I walked in and she was on top of the house, I scared her and she jumped down like she wasn't supposed to be up there. lol She is a bun who definitely needs levels in her cage. I hope I get some NIC grids for Christmas. lol


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just love hearing about her, well about them all. Mine also love jumping up on top of their cages. I've also found them up on the table more than once, my fault as I left the chair just slightly out and that's all they needed. 

Bandy a barfer...he's a rabbit dustbin, he would eat 24 hours a day if he could. I have to be careful when I feed them and make sure they eat separately as if not, the other two wouldn't get anything. I laughed tonight as I went ot feed them before I left and Bandy jumped out to eat with Snowy. He scoffed nearly all of his pellets and half of his veggies then went to his own cage and started to eat again....cheeky sod. I had to take half of his pellets and veggies for Snowy or he'd have got nothing to eat. 

Houdini is a slow eater and he often leaves pellets and veggies for later. he's the one who sticks his little head through the bars when I go find the food and dashes about as I put it in his bowl. He's goes mad as though he never eats...

Ellie sounds as though she's got a good appetite which is good, she'll be growing in no time.


----------



## JBun

Lol, her rice pack has now become her snuggle buddy! Too bad it won't groom her too 

I think you'll get your wish. I'll bet her ears stay big. I've found that rabbits that have big ears as babies, have big ears as adults. Ellie seems like the kind of rabbit that is going to be zipping around your house entertaining you with her tricks, and having all sorts of fun. Your cats better learn to be nice to her now cause once she's bigger I could just see her running up to them, nipping them on the butt and running away doing a happy 'I gotcha' binky 

Ok so I have to share a picture of little Roo with you. I figured you would appreciate it being a new dutchie mom, though Roo isn't dutch, but just dutch marked. I think him and Ellie probably have totally different personalities . She sounds very energetic, Roo will do a quick bunny 500 and then he's ready for a break and a snuggle, a very low energy bun. Sorry for the blog invasion, but I just had to share my cute little fluffball with someone


----------



## whitelop

Jenny, that is an adorable bunny! Oh my goodness. He is so pretty, I really love his markings. And you know you can always post pictures or anything about your rabbits on my blog. You know I love to hear about your buns! He looks so puffy! What is he, is he a hotot? 

Chris, your boys are so funny! I can totally see Bandy eating all of Snowy's food then running off to eat his own. Thats hilarious. 
Ellie didn't eat all her pellets at once, which I was glad to see. It took her almost the whole day to eat all of them. It was half of a 1/4 of a cup. So hopefully I don't have to worry about her eating them all at once. lol But I think when she eats veggies she's going to go nuts! haha. 

I've got all kinds of boxes and toilet paper and paper towel rolls right now, so I'm going to build her some kind of castle. hahaaha. I'll post pictures of it when I'm done, I'll probably start tomorrow. But I want to make something that she's be able to climb on. I've been saving toilet paper/paper towel rolls for months. So there are like 40 of each of them. Thats a lot. Since she likes to jump on top of her box house, I'll make her something she can play on when she's out of her cage. I'll hopefully make it big enough that when she's older she'll be able to play in it still. If it lasts that long, since I don't know if she's a chewer yet. 

I really like that she likes her rice warmer. She knows what I'm doing when I reach in there to grab it and warm it up. My house stays pretty chilly most of the time, especially the kitchen. Her cage is covered and everything, but because my house is old there is always a draft from somewhere. So she has her elephant and some rice warmer in the box. I put it back into her box and she hops on to it and sits there for a few minutes. haha. I'm not sure how long it stays warm because its so small, but its probably like an hour or so. My big one stays warm for hours, if I put it in the microwave for like 2 minutes. I only put hers in for 25 seconds. Even though, its triple layered I still don't want her to get too warm. 

I'm almost done wrapping our Christmas presents, then I'm going to get her out so she can sit on the couch with me. I hope her Sherwood pellets get here tomorrow.
Oh, speaking of pellets again, she feels a little more plump today. Which makes me feel much better. I gave her more pellets today and some extra hay. I gave her her handful of alfalfa and she hasn't eaten all of it, but that's okay. 
I've noticed that she is a little picky about water. She has a large soup cup in her cage, its heavy enough that she couldn't move it if she wanted to. Its next to her hay box and under her water bottle(it leaks), but she drinks most of the time when she is in her hay box, so she leans over the side of the box and knocks a bunch of hay into it. She doesn't like to drink the water if there is too much hay in it. So I have to constantly take the hay out and refill the water bowl. Its so strange for me since Foo never drank from a bowl, but Ellie definitely prefers the bowl. She drinks a lot of water though, which is good! 
No pictures today, I've been busy with different things and then last minute Christmas shopping. There will be pictures tomorrow though, I'll try to get some with her on top of her box house. 

Oh and I have to tell y'all about my son real quick. He learned what "eat" means. He was sitting in the floor today with a garbage truck, he was putting things in the back of the truck and saying "eat", then he would put something else into the truck and say "eat" again. So I looked at him and said, "are you hungry? Do you want to eat?" He said yes. So I made him his lunch and as he was eating his sandwich, he kept saying "eat". It was SO funny! He's 18 months, he's got quite a few words completely down, his doctor said his vocabulary is pretty good for his age. But today was the first time he really put "eat" together with what it really means! I was totally amazed! Then he asked me for juice. I asked him if he wanted milk and he said juice. hahaha. Kids are great!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Isn't Roo just so sweet and I do love his markings, he looks so fluffy and cuddly. 

Ellie sounds like she's already developing her personality and as long as she's drinking, doesn't really matter what she drinks from. I do find thought that when mine have had water in a bowl, I am constantly changing it as they end up with food, hay and god knows what else in there. 

Yes, Bandy is a little glutton. But when you tell him off, he looks at you with his silly, cutie face as though saying " you talking to me" and I just laugh out loud. 

That's a real great idea building something from all the stuff you've save, I'm sure she'll love it. Mine love cardboard, might inspire me to have a try so post some pics. 

Ellie sounds as though she's doing great and a good little eater. She'll grow in no time so enjoy this baby stage cos it goes so quickly. 

Your little lad sounds like an angel. I love it when kids start to notice everything and they start to really develop their personality when speech comes into it. Sounds like he know what he wants lol.

Hope you got all your Christmas shopping done, I've still got some bits to get and of course, the rest of the food and the turkey. 

Just finishing off a house 2 this morning and heading down to catch up with my little boys.

It's such a beautiful sunny morning here, going to be around 22 degrees today, centigrade that is. Aren't we lucky.


----------



## whitelop

22 centigrade is what, like 75 ferinheight? Or somewhere around there right? My conversion chart in my brain doesn't always work. I also have no idea what time it is where you are. The time difference is so vast I think. Right now, at this moment of typing its 3:43 am. So what time is it there if its already sunny? hmmm...time change is weird to me. hahahaa. Chris, what are you cooking for Christmas dinner? What is customary in Spain? Or, well what do you cook, being English but living a Spanish life? haha. 

I had Ellie out on my lap on the couch tonight. I was feeding her her night time pellets. Shes cute, she stays in my lap. She stayed on one of my legs and laid in the bunloaf position. My cat came and got on the couch, the big hunter cat and Ellie was terrified. BUT not to terrified to eat! lol She was up against my stomach to try to make herself as small as possible from my cat, but she would still take the pellet from my hand. 
Thank god, I have had two great eating bunnies. I never had to worry about Foo's eating habits, she ate everything; even things she wasn't allowed to eat. Ellie is the same way, she eats all the time. I hope she loves greens the way Foo did.


----------



## Chrisdoc

It's 10.23am over here right now so we're 7 hours ahead. 

I make probably the same kind of thing that you guys do, turkey and sage and onion stuffing, roast and mash potatoes, sprout, cauliflower and roasted parsnips, carrots and onions with lots of gravy and then we have Christmas pudding. My Spanish friend comes every year to my house as he absolutely loves it and always gets a takeout of the leftovers. Even the dog will do well this year. 

In Spain, it's a bit different as they celebrate on Christmas Eve and all the family get together in the evening for dinner and they do eat quite late. at my friend's house the last time we sat down to eat at 10pm. They usually prepare lots of seafood: lovely big langostines, crab claws, shellfish and finish off with a lovely roasted leg of lamb with potatoes although some people prefer fish such as sea bream roasted whole with vegetables. They drink lots of Cava which is like champagne but the spanish version and cakes called mantecados which are really sweet and made from almonds and turron which is like blocks of soft candy. Difficult to sleep after all that. Don't know if I'm going to go down this year to their house as I've got my dog duties. Trouble with all this food is I've got to do double the diet after Christmas haha

Ellie sounds so gorgeous, I'm loving her already. It's great that she sits on you to eat, Bandy used to do that when he was small but he's not so keen on being picked up now although he'll stay still for about 30 seconds and then start to struggle. Probably cos he's not so keen on being groomed so he probably associates it with that although I've now taken to grooming him on the floor: groom and treat, groom and treat. Given his extreme liking for food, I thought it might work lol. She's a worthy successor to Foo and I'm sure she'll love her veggies once she gets to taste them. I think she's a gorgeous little addition to your family and you're falling in love with her a bit more every day. I think she's awesome.


----------



## Imbrium

whitelop said:


> I've got all kinds of boxes and toilet paper and paper towel rolls right now, so I'm going to build her some kind of castle. hahaaha. I'll post pictures of it when I'm done, I'll probably start tomorrow. But I want to make something that she's be able to climb on. I've been saving toilet paper/paper towel rolls for months. So there are like 40 of each of them.
> 
> Its so strange for me since Foo never drank from a bowl, but Ellie definitely prefers the bowl. She drinks a lot of water though, which is good!



I saved up a ton of paper towel rolls and made them into a "curtain" for the bunnies 

I use http://www.walmart.com/ip/Van-Ness-1.5-Liter-Auto-Waterer-1-ct/10315207 to water my bunnies. it stays pretty clean 'cause I keep it on the opposite side of the pen from their hay - I just clean it out and refill it once a day and they're gtg.


----------



## holtzchick

I have water dishes like that as well, I find it works great for both of them! 

If I had that many paper towel rolls and boxes, I would totally make a big castle for her!! I'm starting to save up but it's not working out well.... :grumpy:

I just can't get over how cute she is, you two are lucky to have each other! :bunnyheart


----------



## whitelop

Chrisdoc said:


> In Spain, it's a bit different as they celebrate on Christmas Eve and all the family get together in the evening for dinner and they do eat quite late. at my friend's house the last time we sat down to eat at 10pm. They usually prepare lots of seafood: lovely big langostines, crab claws, shellfish and finish off with a lovely roasted leg of lamb with potatoes although some people prefer fish such as sea bream roasted whole with vegetables. They drink lots of Cava which is like champagne but the spanish version and cakes called mantecados which are really sweet and made from almonds and turron which is like blocks of soft candy. Difficult to sleep after all that. Don't know if I'm going to go down this year to their house as I've got my dog duties. Trouble with all this food is I've got to do double the diet after Christmas haha



I feel like I would LOVE the Spanish celebration of Christmas! Half the time we don't eat normal dinner till like 10 pm, so thats normal for me. lol But I love the seafood and the lamb! It all sounds so rich and delicious. I'm coming to Spain next Christmas! I really do love seafood part of what you described. Its so different from what we do, I would be in heaven with all those wonderful things. AND the wine! I love wine and champagne so I bet the Cava is so nice! Ahhh, I'm so jealous of the Christmas celebrations there!


----------



## whitelop

holtzchick said:


> If I had that many paper towel rolls and boxes, I would totally make a big castle for her!! I'm starting to save up but it's not working out well.... :grumpy:



Why isn't it working out well to save those things? haha It took me several months to collect all the ones I have. I had to fight my husband and my dad for them because they kept throwing them away. I had to tell them both multiple times to leave them be! Men!


----------



## whitelop

Imbrium said:


> I saved up a ton of paper towel rolls and made them into a "curtain" for the bunnies
> 
> I use http://www.walmart.com/ip/Van-Ness-1.5-Liter-Auto-Waterer-1-ct/10315207 to water my bunnies. it stays pretty clean 'cause I keep it on the opposite side of the pen from their hay - I just clean it out and refill it once a day and they're gtg.



I will probably get her one of those tiny auto waterers when she's a bit bigger. She doesn't care about getting into the water herself, like most bunnies hate water. She'll sit in her water bowl. So before I go to bed at night, I have to make sure she isn't wet from her water bowl. lol 
She just gets so excited and she bounces back and forth in her cage and she manages to plop herself right in her water, hahah. Silly goose. 
So I'll probably get her one of those when she's older and doesn't get into her waterer so much, lol. Her water bottle is there for back up and it tends to leak, plus she doesn't know how to completely work it and she gets water everywhere. But I like to have her water near her hay and food. Foo liked it there and I think she does too.


----------



## whitelop

Was the end of the world supposed to mean HIGH WIND GUSTS?! I can feel the wind blowing though my house. It just blew down my chimney and blew a poof of ashes out of my wood burning stove! Not to mention its freaking cold outside and I really hate it. Sorry to sound all whiny, but I really loathe winter. Why can't we have last winter back? It was so warm. 

Well I don't think the year round warmth is good for us. I think we're loosing a lot of things having it so warm all the time. Like polar bears. And Arabica coffee beans.


----------



## holtzchick

haha it's just not working out because Hippogryff chews them up before I get a chance to save any!! 

And yes, I suppose end of the world meant gusts of wind, although I must say for me that was last night, today isn't too bad, just flurries outside.


----------



## whitelop

At least he likes to play with them! Thats good that he chews on the cardboard and hopefully nothing else. I've given Ellie a TP roll to play with, to kind of show her thats what she's supposed to chew on and she just peed on it. lol She'll get it one day. 

She's in my lap right now and she's really starting to look like a real bunny! She looks very adult like today. I'll have to go grab my camera and put up some pictures! She is twice the size now that she was when I got her. They grow up so fast! :sigh:


----------



## Chrisdoc

Mine all love to chew the rolls from the paper towels, but like the ones from the aluminium paper better as they´re harder. 

You´re welcome to join our celebrations any time you want, Morgan. They do love a good meal and usually, it´s around two to three hours from start to finish. And there´s wine all the way through and champagne or cava at the end. I love it but am not coming down this year as I couldn´t drink as I´d have to drive and I´d hate that so I´ll be staying with the dog and celebrating on my own on Christmas Eve and cooking on Christmas Day.
They do eat late here but in the summer, even later. I go out with my friend who works at night doing karaoke in the hotels and he picks me up when he´s finished about 12 midnight or maybe a bit later and we go out for something to eat. There are loads of places here in the summer which open late until 1 or 2 in the morning as it´s a big tourist area. 

I can´t believe the weather is so bad where you all are. It´s been absolutely gorgeous today, I had to go home to change to do the move as I had a sweater on and I was boiling. I changed into a short sleeved t-shirt as it´s been around 75 degrees fahrenheit today and there´s more over the weekend. If I remember, I´ll take a photo tomorrow from my house and make you all jealous. 

Sorry to hijack your blog to rattle on about me. Ellie sounds as though she´s doing great and I love that she does new things nearly every day now. You have to store them all up so you remember them when she´s a big girl. Can´t wait to see the next pics.


----------



## Imbrium

whitelop said:


> She doesn't care about getting into the water herself, like most bunnies hate water. She'll sit in her water bowl.
> 
> But I like to have her water near her hay and food. Foo liked it there and I think she does too.



what a weird little bunny, lol. mine would probably like having their water near their hay and food, too, but then they get poop and hay in it and I have better things to do than clean out their water bowl half a dozen times a day. so... they get to walk 10 feet. Gazzles needs the exercise anyway, lol.



whitelop said:


> She is twice the size now that she was when I got her. They grow up so fast! :sigh:



I told you so!  seriously, take pictures every day because it's gonna fly by in no time. before you know it, she's gonna be a big, grumpy, hormonal teenager!



Chrisdoc said:


> It´s been absolutely gorgeous today, I had to go home to change to do the move as I had a sweater on and I was boiling. I changed into a short sleeved t-shirt as it´s been around 75 degrees fahrenheit today and there´s more over the weekend.



you can keep your 75F, tyvm. it's about 58F (14C) here and I'm loving every minute of it!


----------



## whitelop

Jennifer you're crazy! I'll take Chris' beautiful Spanish ocean 75* any day of the week! I bet its beautiful there. I'm so jealous. See, when Europeans go on holiday, they get to go to these beautiful places like Morocco, Italy, Ireland, Spain, France. But when we Americans go on holiday, we go to Florida. :rollseyes Now, Florida is pretty...if you're on the gulf. But its not Spain! lmao. 

I do have to clean out her water a few times a day. I just don't understand how she gets poop in there? :? (btw, I swear I saw an emoticon that was scratching its head, now I can't find it or remember the code. Has anyone else see that one? Or am I crazy?) hahaha. She is a little weird, because Foo hated to be wet at all. Like if her water dripped on her, she would shake and clean and clean and clean to get the water off. Elvira on the other hand, she doesn't care. I bet she would go swimming if I let her! hahha. 

I saw a cecal today! She was on top of her box and she pooped a cecal, she didn't eat it though? I understand that babies don't always eat them, but I haven't EVER seen one and I've had her for almost a week. I wonder if too many pellets has made he not want to eat them? She's getting a little tiny bit less than 1/4 cup a day. The Sherwood hasn't gotten here yet, and my mail lady is going to be pissed at me when she drops off that 12 lb box and has to get out of the car AND pull in my drive way. I hope she has to fight off the attack rooster! Plus, we're getting a UPS package today. My husband ordered all his own Christmas presents. lmao Wow, I just took a total left. 
I think the Sherwood will help with the cecal production, if she is making too many. Hopefully she starts to eat them again, because they're pretty yucky. :yuck

PS. The wind is blowing so hard here, it just blew my 16 foot gate open. The gate basically sits on the ground and you have lift it up to open or close it. It was skidded almost halfway open. THAT is some strong wind. Not to mention all the limbs and stuff that are down in my yard. I'm surprised my chickens haven't blown away yet. Thank god my rooster weighs like 16 lbs. I'm going to give them some extra food to weight them down more!


----------



## Imbrium

it's normal for babies to "forget" about them... and it can be a sign of too rich a diet (ie too many pellets) in adults, but babies are supposed to have a richer diet. you're definitely not overdoing it at 1/4c a day - if anything, you should still be gradually increasing the amount 

don't expect the sherwood to do anything for the cecal issue - Nala was always great at eating them, but Gaz was horrible as a baby and that didn't change with sherwood food, only with age ><

btw, lol @ your "reason for editing"


----------



## whitelop

lmao. I love that I can put whatever I want in that that little box. It makes me laugh. 

I am going to up her pellets a little more. I'm just doing it really really slowly. She hasn't had any kind of stomach upset in the week she has been with me and I want to keep it that way  I just introduced some coastal hay into her hay box and I don't think she likes it much. GREAT! I have a whole bale of this stuff and she probably isn't going to eat it. I'm going to keep giving it to her though and hopefully she'll start to like it. She doesn't seem to have a hay preference with the timothy and alfalfa. She just kind of eats whatever. She eats all of them both, but not one over the other, which I think is great! Now if I could get her to eat the coastal. If not, I bet there is someone with a horse or rabbit near me who would want it!


----------



## Imbrium

yeah, I'm stuck with a bale of coastal as well. darn bunnies! every once in a while, I catch Nala nibbling at it... but she never seems to eat any significant volume of it and Gaz doesn't eat it at all. why must coastal be the cheapest and easiest to find yet loathed by picky bunnies??

I ordered two 20 lb things from a site someone mentioned in some thread here recently, 'cause the prices were really good... I got one thing of oat hay (to see if it sucks less than oxbow's **** sack of oats with a little hay mixed in) and one thing that's an 80% orchard/20% alfalfa blend. I know they're supposed to quit eating alfalfa as adults, but if the choices involve whether or not they eat enough hay and whether or not the hay destroys my last remaining shred of sanity, I'll go for hay-eating + sanity even if that means giving them 20% alfalfa.


----------



## whitelop

Could you lessen their pellet intake to be able to offer them more alfalfa? I'm not talking about taking the pellets away, or even cutting it in half, I mean literally take like 20 pellets out of each serving. That adds up in the end. haha. I know its the protein that is worrisome in the alfalfa. But to be honest, I really don't think it will hurt them. Especially if the percentage is 80%-20%. Have you tried bluegrass or even bermuda? 

I'm _really really_ hoping Ellie likes the coastal! Foo really loved it, but she also got this huge variety of hay.


----------



## Imbrium

no clue where to get bluegrass or bermuda, so they haven't tried either. I'm really not too worried about them getting some alfalfa, especially at only 7 mos... I'll probably run it past my vet next time they're in for a check-up, which will be in may or something if no one gets sick before then.


----------



## JBun

You have to get a picture of Ellie lounging on her rice pack! It just sounds too cute, her hopping up there and snuggling down on it  For the toilet paper rolls, try cutting little one inch rings from them. My bunnies like to play with those better than a big roll. I think it's cause they are easier to chew on and toss around.

I used to use water dishes, but they were always getting dirty all the time too. I think the poop gets in there sometimes, by them just running around and kicking it up, but they will also put one in there purposely, to mark that water as their's. Yuck! I've seen them do it with their food dishes too, but that's not quite as gross. I only use water bottles now with all my rabbits but Baby and Zeus. Zeus gets a dish cause I have to give him supplements because of his previous digestive problems, and Baby gets one cause she never learned how to drink out of a bottle as a bunny. She has no idea what to do with one, I tried. I just made sure that all my bottles have a really good water flow. Some bottles have a really pitiful trickle of water. When I was doing water dishes for the babies, I would take the dishes out to give them time drinking with a water bottle. I didn't want to risk them forgeting how to use one and have another rabbit that has no clue how to use one. I usually did it during the day for about 8 hours. Long enough to give them a chance to drink from it, and also I could keep an eye on them to make sure they were drinking from it. You may want to try it so Ellie doesn't lose any bottle drinking skills that she has.

I'm glad little Ellie is putting some weight on! I would hold onto your coastal hay. If she won't eat it now, when she grows up and can't have alfalfa anymore, she may eat it better then. It will still be good. Just aways put a little in there with her other hay, and eventually she may decide to try it. She's probably never had it before, so is reluctant to try it. Lol, that's too funny about her being freaked out about your cat, but not enough to stop eating. I'll bet she gets used to your other animals soon enough.

I'm with you on the cold whether. I don't like it at all as I pretty much freeze all winter long. Can't wait for summer! 

Yeah, Roo is a poofie little fuzzball. I would love if he stayed a little fuzzy when grown up, but he probably won't  He is a hotot. It's a variation called sport that will occasionally pop up in a litter because of the dutch and english spotted genes. He's getting big too! He's already double what he was one month ago. Our little babies grow up so fast!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, glad to see you like my weather and it is lovely over here, I've also visited Italy and Morocco, France, Holland, Belgium, Germany but not Ireland, the one place I must visit soon as I am part Irish. 

But, I've only been to the states once as my brother married a lady from Houston and I went there for the wedding. It's so different, awesome as you say and sooooo big, god driving over there was something else as well. 

Hay is such a difficult things with buns. You'd think they'd just be grateful to get any kind but why are they so picky about what they eat. I have so much trouble over here but my friend went to Gibraltar today so I'm hoping he managed to get some of the hay they like...fingers crossed :wink

I tried mine also with a water bowl but ended it with it full of hay and poops and just got fed up having to change it all the time.


----------



## whitelop

Chrisdoc said:


> Morgan, glad to see you like my weather and it is lovely over here, I've also visited Italy and Morocco, France, Holland, Belgium, Germany but not Ireland, the one place I must visit soon as I am part Irish


My great grand father was from Belgium. Thats amazing for you to have been to all those places. My great great grandmother and father were from Ireland. I would love to visit all those places. How beautiful they must be.


----------



## whitelop

Well Ellie peed on my tonight! lol I saw sitting on the couch with her in my lap, she was eating her pellets kind of and exploring my lap, I was petting her. Then I felt this warmth and I was like ... "ugh you peed on me!" My husband laughed SO hard. haha. Thank god she's little and there is only a little pee! 

I let her down in the kitchen floor to run around. SHE DID LIKE 5 BINKIES! I wasn't sure thats what she was doing at first, but she did it again and I KNEW it was a binky! She's a little spastic, so it looks weird for a binky, but thats what it is! She would do a binky then go straight into a 500 and run around! It was adorable. I tried to get a picture but the **** shutter delay kept missing it. haha. 

Well, she does like coastal hay! BUT she will ONLY eat it out of Foo's hay box. I took her box out to the barn and filled it with hay so I wouldn't have to keep walking out there for hay. She wouldn't really eat it this afternoon, but tonight she was eating it out of Foo's hay box. She got into the box a few times and ate the hay out of it. But then I put her back into her cage and put some coastal in there and she ate it from her cage. I think she just needs to see it come from Foo's hay box and then she'll eat it. Great, she has like a hay crutch. lmao. But I'm glad she eats it! That way I won't have to rehome my bale of coastal hay. lol 
I took some pictures of her in the box. She is so much bigger now than she was when the first time I took pictures of her in the box. She is just so much bigger now than she was when I first got her. 

She seems to have put a little weight on. I'll be honest, I don't really know what I'm looking for when I'm looking for her weight gain. I can feel her spine but her belly is full and fat. She's like a little round ball. She doesn't feel super boney or anything, but I can still feel her bones. Is that normal? With Foo, she was a tiny bit underweight, even the vet said so. She weighed 5 lbs even at the vet's office. I could feel her spine, but she was always on the boney side, but her belly was always round. The only time she was ever FAT was right after I had my son and she never got out of her cage and ate a lot of pellets and carrots. I was really tired and she didn't get the attention she needed, but that changed like two months after having him, once I got used to having a baby. My schedule came together into what it was before she passed. Anyway, what should I be looking for with Elvira and her weight? She has had 1/4 cup of pellets to day, and her usual hay. This is day two of 1/4 cup of pellets, I'll give her a little bit more tomorrow, I just don't want to do it too fast. I'm so scared of stomach issues. Probably a little _to_ scared because she's never had an issue, but she's so little! 
 
Anyway, after all that rambling on and on, here are the pictures of her! 






^this one makes me think of a prairie dog. lol 





^yes, those are my Christmas ornament pj pants. 





^rump and ears. lol Look how pretty her fur is! And that is a toilet paper roll ring, just as a size comparison. 





^she was saying "I want THAT one!" and I love her little white foot in this one.










^She couldn't be bothered to get her butt ALL the way in the box! lol How silly she is.


----------



## JBun

She's such a doll  I love that picture of her standing, reaching into the hay bin, sooo cute! She looks nice and plump in the pictures. Her rump looks well rounded and not boney at all. Ways to feel if a rabbit is too skinny, is to feel along the sides of the spine. You are going to feel the spine itself, but you should have nice rounded flesh along the sides of it, and the ribs should have a layer of flesh and shouldn't feel boney at all. 

Roo used to pee on me too, when he was younger. He's gotten much better, and even hardly pees on the towels anymore, that I put down on the couch for him, when he's sitting with me. Ellie will get better as she gets older.

I love watching bunnies binky. They are a bit awkward but they just look so happy doing it, it's so cute to watch too. Ellie seems like such a happy girl! I'm so glad you were the one that got her, cause she has a great home and will always be loved and well cared for


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan she is just so adorable and look at that butt...she looks fine sizewise to me and if she's eating well, that's the main thing. I think sometimes we obsess because of other things. You're keeping your eye on her all the time and she has no food or poop issues and certainly no pee issues lol.

I think it's funny the first time they pee on you as you only realise as you get that warm feeling as it goes through your clothes. I think the funniest things that happened to me with pee was when Houdini sprayed me. He did it from one sofa to the other and hit me right across from my shoulder across my face and to the other side. I sure was mad with him but amazed at his marksmanship. If a bunnies never sprayed you like that, you never realise how bad that trait is and it did completely disappear when he was neutered. 

I just love all the photos but the one where she's got her head in the hay tray is cute and that white sock is such a lovely mark. Isn't it great that she only knew Foo a while but wants to use her stuff. I actually love that kind of thing. I gave my dog's special bowl to Poppy who I'm looking after now and every time I see it, it reminds me of her in a really good way. I think that's how you should look at little Ellie using Foo's tray, it's like a big sister passing something to little sister.

I hope you get a photo of her binkying, I love them doing that, it does make me smile and laugh. I have the same problem with my phone camera, the shutter delay means I miss nearly everything. When I eventually got home yesterday and let the boys out, they were all binkying like crazy around the living room and it was just great to watch. Means they'd been in the enclosure too long as well. :adorable:

She's a little darling and


----------



## whitelop

JBun said:


> She's such a doll  I love that picture of her standing, reaching into the hay bin, sooo cute! She looks nice and plump in the pictures. Her rump looks well rounded and not boney at all. Ways to feel if a rabbit is too skinny, is to feel along the sides of the spine. You are going to feel the spine itself, but you should have nice rounded flesh along the sides of it, and the ribs should have a layer of flesh and shouldn't feel boney at all.
> 
> Roo used to pee on me too, when he was younger. He's gotten much better, and even hardly pees on the towels anymore, that I put down on the couch for him, when he's sitting with me. Ellie will get better as she gets older.
> 
> I love watching bunnies binky. They are a bit awkward but they just look so happy doing it, it's so cute to watch too. Ellie seems like such a happy girl! I'm so glad you were the one that got her, cause she has a great home and will always be loved and well cared for


Well, then she's not skinny! haha. I'm just a little paranoid then. I can feel the top of her spine, but her ribs feel well coated. lol AND she is growing so that tells me she is getting enough food. lol. I'm still going to give her more pellets, but she doesn't eat all her pellets at once. It takes her a few hours to eat all of them, is that okay? Should I still up them to like 1/2 a cup or so? 

I don't mind she peed on me, it was a little funny. I think she is a happy girl too, I really hope she is. I'll admit, I still feel a little weird with her and there have been several times when I catch myself wanting to call her Foo and then I have to stop and take a deep breath. And basically yell out Elvira to remind myself that her name is Elvira. Its a little sad, but I guess it happens. 

Her binky was pretty funny. She's such a little spaz, I don't think she has control of everything yet! She will still fall over if she shakes her head or if she periscopes too tall or something, she falls right over. 

I feel like I have SO many questions with her! I am just NOT used to having a baby bunny! Her diet is the most concerning part of it. I let her out for like 10-30 minutes at a time to run around, on and off through out the day. I like to sit with her to make sure she doesn't get too scared of the other animals. So I think she is getting enough exercise and her cage is still huge for her, she can run around it! lol But I hand feed her her pellets more often than not, at least the first little bit of the pellets. She'll eat about 1/2 of the 1/4 cup from my hand and she doesn't want them anymore, so she goes exploring and then she goes back into her cage. Thats pretty much the routine. haha.


----------



## whitelop

Chrisdoc said:


> I think it's funny the first time they pee on you as you only realise as you get that warm feeling as it goes through your clothes. I think the funniest things that happened to me with pee was when Houdini sprayed me. He did it from one sofa to the other and hit me right across from my shoulder across my face and to the other side. I sure was mad with him but amazed at his marksmanship. If a bunnies never sprayed you like that, you never realise how bad that trait is and it did completely disappear when he was neutered.



I'll be honest, that made me laugh *SO* hard! hahaha. That is terrible, but SO funny! I would be so mad, but like you I would have also been impressed with his marksmanship. That is just too good. I'm going to tell my husband and he'll probably laugh too. Not in a mean way of course, but its just so funny. Rabbits are crazy. 
If it makes you feel any better Chris,(this is gross haha) Not too long ago I was mad at my husband, he was acting like a butthead and he had me hold his dinner plate so he could get something from the kitchen, our cat got on the couch and I let her eat a little food off his plate. Then shooed her away before he got back. hahahahahah. Thats terrible, but he was being a jerk. I'm not really sure why I just shared that. I thought it was freaking hilarious, maybe you guys won't but ... oh well.  (by the way, we don't have a kitchen/dining room table, so we have to eat in the living room like animals!) hahaha. 

ullhair:thats me on a constant basis, thats how I feel. lmao


----------



## whitelop

PS. I miss Lisa. :missyou


----------



## JBun

Haha, your poor husband! I guess it's not any worse than letting our pets kiss us after they've been eating their poop or licking their behinds. It's just better to not let yourself even think about it too much.

Yeah, it's pretty funny when they are trying to work out the balance thing, and don't quite get it. I like when they are grooming and trying to reach around and overestimate how far to go, and roll right on over. Then they pop up looking around like ' whoa, what just happened!', and making sure no one saw 

I think Ellie's diet sounds pretty good, and she's obviously staying healthy and doing well. I wouldn't worry about it. Just keep an eye on the poops and you're doing ok. You could keep increasing pellets a little more. Maybe add just a pinch more of pellets each day. That's actually good that she is spacing out how fast she eats her pellets. Much better than scarfing them all down at once.

I used to do the same thing with Baby when I got her, and after Dash died. It's mostly just because it's a habit. It was even harder for me to remember what to call Baby cause my niece that was living with us at the time, thought all bunnies were called Dash, so she would keep calling Baby Dash too.

Edit: Maybe Lisa will decide to come back after she's had a bit of a break.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I agree with Jenny, how many times have our animals licked us and we´re really not sure where they´ve been before; that´s what having animals does to you but I did belly laugh at you letting the cat eat your husband´s food if he´s been mean....hope he doesn´t find out. :wink

Calling your pets by someone elses name is bad enough but I was at my friend´s house (the one whose dog I am sitting) and she called her current man by her dead ex husband´s name...that is a bit weird. 

Just back from my friend´s house and I had a lovely time. I have to download photos I took as we had a bbq outside and it was lovely...we even had a visit from Santa. I´ll post them on my blog tomorrow and tell you all about it. 

Bunnies enjoying a very large apple branch with all the leaves....they are so happy. :thankyou:


----------



## Imbrium

whitelop said:


> Well Ellie peed on my tonight! lol I saw sitting on the couch with her in my lap, she was eating her pellets kind of and exploring my lap, I was petting her. Then I felt this warmth and I was like ... "ugh you peed on me!" My husband laughed SO hard. haha. Thank god she's little and there is only a little pee!
> 
> I let her down in the kitchen floor to run around. SHE DID LIKE 5 BINKIES! I wasn't sure thats what she was doing at first, but she did it again and I KNEW it was a binky! She's a little spastic, so it looks weird for a binky, but thats what it is! She would do a binky then go straight into a 500 and run around! It was adorable. I tried to get a picture but the **** shutter delay kept missing it. haha.
> 
> She seems to have put a little weight on. I'll be honest, I don't really know what I'm looking for when I'm looking for her weight gain. I can feel her spine but her belly is full and fat. She's like a little round ball. She doesn't feel super boney or anything, but I can still feel her bones. Is that normal?



lol... my bunnies have never peed on me, thankfully... but Hurricane did pee on my butt when we were in the tent the other night! ><

I've been eagerly awaiting Ellie's first binky!  it's SO awesome when you see a tiny little baby do their very first binky! I had to wait a long time for Gazzles, then Nala finally taught her how.

it's normal to be able to feel the bones in a healthy rabbit... some breeds more than others, it seems (I can't feel Nala's spine very much even though she's very slender... probably because she's quite muscular... but Gazzle's is easy to feel even though she's on the chubby side). as long as you're feeling some "padding" around the bones and she's got the cute, round little tummy, she's fine


----------



## whitelop

I could always feel Foo's spine and hips, she always had a fat belly, but she was so boney! lol 

I got the Sherwood pellets today. The mail lady chose the good day to drop them off, when my attack rooster wasn't out roaming free; they were actually cooped up today. lol 
Anyway, she likes the Sherwood more than the kaytee and she won't eat the kaytee now! I sat with her on the couch this afternoon like normal, with her 1/2 of her 1/4 cup of pellets, about 15-20 of them were Sherwood. It was about 1/4-1/2 a teaspoon. I was hand feeding her pellets like usual, I would give her a kaytee then a Sherwood. Once she got two Sherwood pellets, she wouldn't take anymore kaytee pellets! haha. I would try to sneak them to her and she would _spit them out!_
How picky! But I guess she figured out what she likes. I hope she'll still eat the kaytee pellets until I get them fully switched over to Sherwood. Thankfully, I wasn't feeding her that many kaytee pellets anyway! 1/4 cup isn't much at all. 

As for her binkying! I was SO excited last night. hahaha. How funny it was to see her do it! I can't wait until she flops out! I want to see a tiny DBF so bad, that is going to be adorable! Hopefully I'll be able to get a picture of it. lol 

Oh for the people with uppy eared buns, do they put them back while they're sleeping? I'm not entirely sure what it looks like when Ellie sleeps. haha. She always seems to be awake. So I saw her just a bit ago, in her hay box in the bunloaf position and her ears pressed back against her back almost. I couldn't tell from where I was if her nose was twitching and she looked pretty comfy, so I didn't want to disturb her to see if she was actually asleep. lol Do they sleep with their ears back? 
Foo slept with her ears almost over her eyes, lol. She would bring her ears forward and block her eyes a little bit. Like she didn't want to be disturbed. hahaha. Foo also slept through most anything, Ellie on the other hand, won't sleep through anything she's so curious and unsure of our house still.

Ohhh. Whenever I go in to love on Ellie and she's laying in her box she'll come out to greet me. She ALWAYS stretches and yawns! I've never seen anything so cute in my life. I swear, I thought that yawns were adorable on ALL bunnies, but if you haven't seen a BABY bunny yawn, then you just haven't lived! Its the best thing ever. I love to wake her up sometimes, because I know she's stretch and yawn. Its so great!


----------



## Imbrium

wow, I'm impressed. mine borderline hated the sherwood at first, took me like a month to get them to eat them well. that's great that she loves the healthy stuff 

I can't wait for her first DBF - be sure to snap a pic if you can!

Nala puts her ears back sometimes, I guess, but not always. she's probably doing most of her sleeping with her eyes open since she's still getting used to the new space.

and yes, baby yawns are the BEST!


----------



## whitelop

Yeah I'm pretty sure she sleeps with her eyes open for the most part. I startle her frequently, just being in the kitchen so it makes me think shes sleeping when I don't realize. lol You know how after you startle them they get this look like "wtf? What happened?" Then they look around and lay back down. lmao thats what she does. 

I have to cover her cage completely at night because it gets so cold in the kitchen. There are a few gaps in the sheet, so some her bars are still open so she has ventilation. But I can't sleep when I know shes in there possibly REALLY cold. I want to bring her in to sleep in bed with me, because she's so tiny. I don't, but its crossed my mind. Hahaha. My husband probably would not be happy to find a rabbit in bed with us, on top of two sometimes three cats. lol They all sleep on my side, I'm always covered in cat.


----------



## whitelop

Elvira is on the couch with me right now and I have her little measuring cup of food out for her. Its got the Sherwood mixed into the kaytee, not much Sherwood. But she is eating around the Kaytee and picking out JUST the Sherwood! After I hand fed her this afternoon, I put her pellets in her bowl in her cage and she ate them throughout the day, but it took her a while to eat the kaytee! All the Sherwood was gone pretty fast, which is okay I guess. But I'm a little worried that she's eating the new food too fast. I'm not putting that many in her food but when she eats only the Sherwood first, is that okay? Her poops look totally normal and perfect. (she was just licking the hell out of my pants. lol they're spandex and it felt really weird!) 

Is it okay that she's eating the Sherwood like that? Ugghhh, I hate being such a worrier. But I don't know why I worry so, her poop looks great!


----------



## JBun

Jennifer's right, you are lucky! I'm still transitioning feed, mine will still have sherwood pellets leftover when it's time to feed again. And they get sooo excited knowing they get more of their old crappy pellets. Geez, junk food junkies! I only have my two big bunnies transitioned over all the way, and they gobble them up fine, now, but it was the same when I was transitioning them too. Ellie's just a little angel, that's all there is to it 

Ooh, ooh, I looove bunny yawns too! They totally melt my heart, but I even like it when my grown up buns do it. Baby ones are definitely the cutest though. Doesn't it just make you want to snatch them up and snuggle them right then?

The times that I've noticed my buns ears laid back are when they are totally relaxed, when they are pissed and in fight mode, when they are freaked and in 'I'm hiding really close to the ground so you can't see me' mode, and when they are a little cold and in their bunloaf to conserve heat.


----------



## whitelop

Jenny, we must have been posting at the same time. lol 

I'm really glad she likes the Sherwood. Oh, I have to tell y'all about my husband today. We were on our way to get some dog food. I feed my dog a good food, that is CRAZY EXPENSIVE. He is naturally very thin and lean, so I have to get food that is SUPER good to make sure he keeps weight on. So I pay $45 for 30 lbs of food. As we were on the way to the feed store we passed our mail lady, so I was jumping for joy hoping my Sherwood was going to be there when I got home. My husband was like, "how much food did you get?" I said 12 lbs, he was like "how much did that cost?" I told him $26 and some change. He was like "omg! WHAT?! You spent that much of RABBIT food?!" I told him he was sitting next to me when I ordered it, I paid for it with HIS card and told him how much it was! He just looked at me and mumbled under his breath about having to buy rabbit, chicken, dog and cat feed. I laughed so hard at him. He's oblivious to everything. lmao 

So she could have her ears down for any reason at all. lol I wasn't sure. I'm going to say they were probably back because she was cold and sleepy. hahaha.


----------



## Imbrium

JBun said:


> Jennifer's right, you are lucky! I'm still transitioning feed, mine will still have sherwood pellets leftover when it's time to feed again. And they get sooo excited knowing they get more of their old crappy pellets. Geez, junk food junkies!



that's *exactly* how my girls were when I first started feeding them sherwood - they'd pick out all the old pellets first.

as for Ellie, if her poops are normal then she's fine with the amount of sherwood you're giving her


----------



## Chrisdoc

She sounds like she´s doing fine. After all, if they fed you something that was nice than you´d been getting before, you´d eat all that first lol. I also love bunny yawns. I´ve been dying to get a photo of mine yawning but I´m never quick enough. I just love that little pink mouth open and the flash of those teeth...it´s so cutie and baby yawns are so much more gorgeous. 

Mine have their ears really flat back when they´re bunny meatloafing and asleep normally.


----------



## whitelop

Last night while Ellie was on the couch with me, she got pretty comfy and laid down next to me. In the bunloaf position. She hasn't flopped next to me or at all that I've seen. BUT I managed to get off the couch and take a picture of her without her moving too much. 
She was in a flattened out bunloaf position. The pictures don't really do the adorableness of it justice. She is on a sheet on my couch, so if you see poop its on the sheet. lol This whole not being litter trained and pooping on the couch is strange to me, Foo didn't do it. But I put the sheet down to protect my couch from the accidents! lol Oh if you do notice a poop, look at its perfectly round wonderful looking shape. lmao 
I found she will chew on my zipper! I had on a fleece vest last night with a zipper and she got on my chest and bit at my zipper several times, lol. Thats the only thing I've seen her chew or bite at. 












In the pictures she looks a little angry, but she isn't. At least I don't think, lol. I think that she was pretty comfortable. She let me pet her for like 20 minutes, I think I felt a tooth pur but I'm not really sure! Foo never did that, so I don't know what its like. But I felt a little vibration coming from her head area and I think it was a tooth pur! 
I had my pillows on the couch, I covered them with a hoody so if she got on there she wouldn't ruin my pillows. There was this little gap in the bottom of the pillows so she could get under them and behind them, she would run in and out of them! Or she would run in and poke her little nose out of the hole! It was so funny. Also, I think she knows her name. She responds to it. She likes to look over the edge of the couch and I'm afraid she's going to jump, so I call her name and she comes back to me! I called her Ellie and Elvira, and she responds to both of them. Foo knew her name too, I could call her and she would come right to me. I love when they respond.


----------



## JBun

Awww, she looks so relaxed and sleepy  Lol, I do the whole sheet thing too, when I have Roo on the couch with me. He used to pee every time, but has gotten better. I think I may put together a little litter/hay box for him, and use it for when he's on the couch with me.

I love to hear about all these new things you are getting to experience with Ellie! I love it when they tooth purr, but not all of my rabbits do it. Roo's my only baby that does it. Haha, chewing on zippers must be a bunny thing. Whenever I'm wearing something with a zipper, my rabbits go after it, chewing or pulling on it. It's like they think it's not supposed to be there and are trying to find a way to remove it.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I think you're right about the zippers Jenny. She went nuts over it, until I shook her little food cup then she went back to her pellets. She picked all the Sherwood out and ate them first, then once they were gone she started to eat the Kaytee. lol she's a nut. 

Out of the babies, are you going to keep Roo? Are you keeping any of the babies or all of them? lol Thats a lot of rabbit! 
I would keep Roo, I don't know his personality, but he is SO cute! I saw the picture of Baby you put on Christina's blog, she is adorable too! I love her little nose splotch. 

Well my MIL just came and got my son! YAYYAYAYAYAYAY! :dancingorig: I love him so much, but sometimes he just needs to go to grandma's house! lmao. 
I'm going to make some chocolate chip cookies and maybe some peanut butter cookies? And some sausage balls! And wrap my husbands Christmas gift. And the stocking stuffers for my husband and dad. I don't know what to do with them though, since I only have 1 stocking, for my son! hahaha. I just got a bunch of random things for them to pick through, like candy and tooth paste and shaving cream, hahaha. I think I'll just put them in a box or something and write "STOCKING STUFFERS" on it! hahaha. Thats how I do it in my household. 

Oh, I also have to clean out Ellie's cage. :vacuum: She poops SO MUCH! She also doesn't understand her actual litter box. I try to put hay on the grate, to get prompt her to go in it, but she's not actually sitting in the litter; which doesn't matter. But when I put the litter in there, it was fresh with no pee smell. So I'm going to get the soiled hay out of her hay box and put it in the litter box under the grate so she'll smell her pee in the box. I'm also going to put all her poops in the litter box. So maybe she'll start to understand that she's supposed to pee and poop in THAT box, not the hay box. Maybe I'm confusing her with the two litter boxes for different things? Foo understood it but she was older. But I think Ellie is pretty smart, so I think she'll get it. It will just take a while, I'm sure. Which is fine.
I would rather have her hay in a box, on the chance that she DOES pee in the box it won't be all over her cage, it will be contained in her box. I can't wait until she's litter trained and until she won't be walking on pee, her little feets are so stained! They were stained when I got her, but hopefully when she's better litter trained her feets will be white again! 

I'm also going to give her a bigger heating pad. It goes SO cold in my kitchen at night, like under 50. So I worry she'll be too cold. I cover her cage and make sure she doesn't get a draft, but I know that little rice heater isn't staying warm for long. So I'm going to make her one that is a little bigger, so it will stay warm longer. My chickens have a 3 lb rice warmer that I put in the microwave for 10 minutes at a time. I'm pretty sure it stays warm all night, because when it comes out of the microwave its basically on fire! Its so hot you can't even touch it. The chickens don't lay on it though, it just goes into their house and radiates heat. Surprisingly, my small 1 lb one will radiate heat all night long after 2 minutes in the microwave. That thing will sweat you out! lol 
I love rice, so many activities! Now its cookie time!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Awwww, she reminds of someone I know. Houdini sits exactly the same as Ellie and with his eyes half closed like hers are. I'd post a pic but am not on my computer so will have to do it tomorrow. Morgan, just watch her, it won't be long until she's jumping on and off the bed and sofa. Dutchies are great little jumpers and once they start, they never stop. Mine also love zippers and always have a nibble when they're climbing all over me. 

She's just such a lovely little lady and I love hearing about all the new things she does. :hearts


----------



## whitelop

I cleaned her cage out tonight. She was really pottying in her hay box! lol I put most of her soiled hay and poop into her litter box, with a little extra pine pellets. Hopefully that will help give her an idea of where to go potty. lol 
I put some velvet blankets down for her and one in her box along with her elephant. She doesn't do much with the elephant, but I feel like it keeps her some company and maybe it helps to hold the warmth in her box with her. hahaha. 

My cookie making today, did not go well. hahaha. I burned cookies for the first time in my life! It was shocking. haha. My oven is a little too hot and I guess I wasn't fast enough when the timer went off. lol oh well. I only burned one cookie sheet of them and the other 12 cookie sheets were perfect. Its so weird. My husband was really happy when he came home to the house filled with cookies. I made chocolate chip, but I made myself some chocolate chip cookies withOUT chocolate chips. lol I don't like the chocolate, just the cookie part. hahahaa.


----------



## Imbrium

you made 13 sheets of cookies? that's insane, lol.

I don't think she looks angry in the pics... she just has the half-awake "go away, I'm napping" look that kitties get.

I would merge the litter box and hay box into one. if I try to have a dig box (with dirt or paper) or if I put hay in something else (like the time I tried putting the alfalfa in their upside-down igloo so that the tiny leaf bits wouldn't fall through the grate), my bunnies *always* pee in there.

oh, and hooray for a day off from parenting


----------



## JBun

Ok, ok, stop rubbing it in that you have this perfect little angel that will eat her new food without a fuss. I still find food dishes with sherwood pellets still sitting in there at feeding time. Grrrr!!! I can't wait til I'm done transitioning their food over.

I'm definitely keeping Roo. He can be a little timid, but he has his short bursts of activity, then he'll snuggle down in my arms and take a nap. I have to have at least one rabbit that likes to snuggle with me . The other babies I'm not quite sure about yet. I have one that injured his foot, so I'm just waiting for it to heal completely, then I will find a new home for him. Another one of my babies has a genetic digestive disorder. He's healthy now and isn't having any problems yet, but these rabbits can have serious digestive problems throughout their lives, so I'm trying to see if there is anything I can do to help him out. I would like to find him a good home, if there would be someone willing to deal with his particular problem, if not he'll stay with me. It's hard to find really good homes though, that I would feel comfortable sending my babies to. So it may take some time, but I'll just keep looking.

Oh, I know, babies poop so much, and they just leave it EVERYWHERE! Roo is the worst litter trained out of all my rabbits. The others all have their corner where they've decided to pee, but Roo just pees everywhere. He is a baby though, and I will say that some of the others weren't so good at it until I learned a few tricks. Baby was my last hard one. But getting her a bigger litter box and putting her hay in a corner of it, solved the problem completely. Do you really need to use the grate with Ellie. I don't with several of my rabbits, and I don't have a problem with stained feet. I do clean it out every day though, and I make sure the litter is thick enough that the pee drains to the bottom so what they are standing on isn't very wet. I only use a grate for my rabbits that are diggers and like to make a mess. She may just not like the grate thing. You might have better luck reintroducing a grate later on when she's older and her litter box habits are really good. I bet the stained feet will gradually get cleaner since it's something she came to you with.

That's so cute that it's Ellie and the elephant. I know Roo really likes his stuffie. He has a stuffed white bunny that he snuggles with. He lays in his hay box with his head resting on his stuffie. It's so cute!

Something is definitely wrong with you! How can you not like chocolate in your cookies? I would say that I wouldn't even want to eat them with out the chocolate chips in there, but that's not true. I'd eat them anyways cause they have sugar, but I like them a lot better with chocolate! Wow, did you really make 12 pans of cookies? Amazing! I would have been worn out( and sick from eating cookie dough) after 1 tray


----------



## whitelop

AHHHH! My stupid computer, I accidently unplugged my laptop charger and my laptop cut off! I had pictures loaded into my reply and all of it. I was almost done! UGH, here we go again! 

Yes, Jenny and Jennifer, I did make 12 or 13 sheets of cookies. If I make only one batch which is like 3 sheets, my husband eats them all in one day. He is a cookie vacuum. :vacuum: He needs to go to COEA - cookie over-eaters anonymous. The amount of cookies I made today have NOTHING on the amount that my MIL made this week. She made like 8 different kinds and they're all double batches. Except this one kind, the recipe makes like 400 cookies. She got it from her MIL, who had 6 kids. So she was feeding 8 people, she had to make a lot of cookies. lol That recipe takes like 11 hours to make all the cookies. Its really time consuming and I have no idea why she makes them. 

Earlier, Ellie was out of her cage and in Foo's cage. She was binkying in there and she jumped like a foot off the floor! I was shocked! It was so awesome. 
While I was typing my first response that got deleted, she was on the couch with me. She learned she could climb on the back of the couch. haha. She was also digging at my pillow to get under it and then she started to dig at my butt. I guess she wanted to get passed me to the other side of the couch. I don't know what to do with a climber. Foo was NOT a climber, hell she barely jumped out of her cage, she always tapped her feet on the bars jumping in and out. Ellie, already at her small size, can jump out of the cage with no problems at all. I'm going to need a bigger cage, with levels and a top! hahaha. 

SO ITS PICTURE TIME! 
I managed to get a picture of Ellie binkying! She is in Foo's cage, so there are bars in the way, but you can see her! In the picture, her feet are off the floor, she is in mid jump! Its a little hard to tell. 









^"Jeez mama, can I just clean my self in peace?"





^"This smells like _my_ cage!"





^This is her elephant.





^"These smell like your clothes mama!"





^She's almost too big to fit though the hole! hahaha.


----------



## Imbrium

aww, too cute! I love the last picture.


----------



## whitelop

JBun said:


> Ok, ok, stop rubbing it in that you have this perfect little angel that will eat her new food without a fuss. I still find food dishes with sherwood pellets still sitting in there at feeding time. Grrrr!!! I can't wait til I'm done transitioning their food over.
> 
> I'm definitely keeping Roo. He can be a little timid, but he has his short bursts of activity, then he'll snuggle down in my arms and take a nap. I have to have at least one rabbit that likes to snuggle with me . The other babies I'm not quite sure about yet. I have one that injured his foot, so I'm just waiting for it to heal completely, then I will find a new home for him. Another one of my babies has a genetic digestive disorder. He's healthy now and isn't having any problems yet, but these rabbits can have serious digestive problems throughout their lives, so I'm trying to see if there is anything I can do to help him out. I would like to find him a good home, if there would be someone willing to deal with his particular problem, if not he'll stay with me. It's hard to find really good homes though, that I would feel comfortable sending my babies to. So it may take some time, but I'll just keep looking.
> 
> Oh, I know, babies poop so much, and they just leave it EVERYWHERE! Roo is the worst litter trained out of all my rabbits. The others all have their corner where they've decided to pee, but Roo just pees everywhere. He is a baby though, and I will say that some of the others weren't so good at it until I learned a few tricks. Baby was my last hard one. But getting her a bigger litter box and putting her hay in a corner of it, solved the problem completely. Do you really need to use the grate with Ellie. I don't with several of my rabbits, and I don't have a problem with stained feet. I do clean it out every day though, and I make sure the litter is thick enough that the pee drains to the bottom so what they are standing on isn't very wet. I only use a grate for my rabbits that are diggers and like to make a mess. She may just not like the grate thing. You might have better luck reintroducing a grate later on when she's older and her litter box habits are really good. I bet the stained feet will gradually get cleaner since it's something she came to you with.
> 
> That's so cute that it's Ellie and the elephant. I know Roo really likes his stuffie. He has a stuffed white bunny that he snuggles with. He lays in his hay box with his head resting on his stuffie. It's so cute!
> 
> Something is definitely wrong with you! How can you not like chocolate in your cookies? I would say that I wouldn't even want to eat them with out the chocolate chips in there, but that's not true. I'd eat them anyways cause they have sugar, but I like them a lot better with chocolate! Wow, did you really make 12 pans of cookies? Amazing! I would have been worn out( and sick from eating cookie dough) after 1 tray



I'm glad you're keeping Roo, he's such a cutie. I would love a lovey baby, but Ellie is a firecracker. She is all over the place all the time. lol 
Is the one with the stomach issues the only one? Is it part of the breed? I'm not familiar with breeds or their histories. I hope his tummy doesn't cause him too many problems in his lifetime. I also hope you can find him a home that has the patience for taking care of something like that! 
I would be SO worried about finding them homes. They would wind up staying with me just because I would be so uncomfortable. Not that I'm the best pet owner in the world or anything, but rabbits are so sensitive sometimes! 

As for Ellie's litter box, I guess I don't _need_ the grate in her box. Since she can clean her butt well enough and her butt shouldn't get stained like Foo's. I put the grate in because Foo was having such a hard time with the staining and matting when she would touch the litter. But as long as I keep up with the litter box like I'm supposed to, then I shouldn't have that problem with Ellie. It didn't matter with Foo, I could scoop the litter several times a day and she would still get dirty and gross. She had to be completely away from the litter! haha. 
I think I'm going to get a bigger litter box and converge the litter box into the hay box and just have one box. I don't really want to do that, because I like having the separate boxes, especially for salads and stuff later on, but I guess one box will be better for learning. I didn't introduce Foo's hay box until she was good with the litter box. So I guess I should do that with Ellie, I'll do it tomorrow. 

AND nothing is wrong with me! I just don't like chocolate chips! I put one single chocolate chip in my chocolate-less cookies! hahaha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I do love her and she's going be such an exciting little bunny. Jumpers are a challenge especially when putting together their space as you have to think of what they can use to jump over the cage. I rearranged my boys space yesterday and regretted it afterwards as it took them a couple of hours to get used to it. Houdini was slinking over the entrance and they were all a bit spooked. However, when I left, they were all snuggled together so it's a bit better. I put the cage in the centre so it was far enough away from the edges of the enclosure (or so I thought) and arranged the rest of their stuff around it. And yes, Houdini managed to find a way to jump over onto the TV unit and and out he was. I had to put a big piece of thick cardboard at the end where he jumped and wedged it in with a big cushion from my garden furniture. After I put that there, he spent about an hour jumping on top of the cage and periscoping to see if he could manage to jump over the cardboard. I have to laugh at him. 

But I can see little Ellie being just like him. Nothing fazes him and he'll try a jump at anything so be prepared. ullhair:


----------



## whitelop

Chris, I think Houdini has the PERFECT name! Its just the perfect fit for such an escape artist! 
He sounds so funny and like such a character. I bet he is a blast to watch. hahaha. 

I don't mind Ellie jumping and climbing. As long as she doesn't chew. She hasn't shown an interest in chewing yet. I gave her a piece of tissue paper tonight and she didn't do anything with it. She also has cardboard and stuff in her cage and she doesn't mess with it. The only thing she has shown any interest in was the towel that is under Foo's cage and my zipper. Other than that, no cords, none of her blankets, nothing. So hopefully, _fingers crossed,_ she continues to not chew anything! I was so lucky that Foo didn't get into anything other than the dog food. lol but I pay enough money for the dog food, that all of them love it! hahaa. My cats eat it too sometimes. Ellie has shown no interest in the dog or cat food though, which is good. 
BUT she is in love with my slippers! I don't know what it is about rabbits and feet. But Foo loved my feet, whether I had socks, no socks, slippers. She was always on my feet. She would chin my toes and constantly be on my feet. lol She was crazy. But Ellie is showing a similar fascination in my feet! My slippers especially. Its a weird bunny trait.


----------



## JBun

WHAT IS IT WITH COMPUTERS TONIGHT!!! I'm right there with you Morgan. I just had this whole thing typed up and one wrong button and, POOF, it's gone. I'm ready to kill this thing. Ok, well here I go again!

Great pictures! I just love seeing her cute little face  I love the action shot and the picture of her cleaning herself. It's so hard to catch a binky cause they happen so fast... Is Ellie getting fluffier? She looks fluffier to me in these pictures. 

Chris, Houdini sounds like a bundle of energy, and like he's up to all sorts of mischief. I've had a few rabbits like that, and they were usually my smartest and most clever rabbits, which is why they always seemed to be getting into trouble 

Yeah, watch out! You now have a spider bunny  Mine would take flying leaps onto the back couch cushion, and then proceed to climb the rest of the way up. I was always having to watch out for them cause they would tend to leap before they looked, thinking they were invincible, hence the now injured Riley(nearly better though). He tried to take a flying leap out of the playpen. BUNNIES!!! Roo is fun to snuggle with but my more energetic buns are alot more fun to watch doing their bunny tricks, especially Toby. I swear he has ADHD. He is always bouncing off the walls. So, I think you'll find having an energetic bunny is very entertaining  And at times, may drive you insaneullhair:

Toby is the bunny with the digestive problems. It's called megacolon. There can be various causes, one being genetic, which is what Toby has. It's something that breeds of white rabbits with dark spots and dark eyes, can be born with. So Hotots carry this trait, but it doesn't often come up. Toby is my only baby with it, but I now know that Dash had it, and Zeus has it as well, but his came about because of his repeated bouts with stasis, because when I got him, his poops were normal. So that's one way to tell. Megacolon rabbits will have very odd droppings. They are extra small and extra large, and irregular shaped at times, and this is because of the nerves in the digestive system not functioning correctly. It also causes them to not absorb nutrients as effectively, and can make them prone to stasis. So far both my boys are doing well. Acting fine and have plenty of energy, but I want to learn as much as I can about it, and maybe try and find things that can help them, in case at some point they start to have problems. The poor boys will never get treats though, because of this 

I'll bet after a while of Ellie using her litter box, that you will be able to separate the hay. And I don't think not having the grate will be a problem. I think Foo must have had some sort of urinating challenge cause the grate seemed to work really well clearing up her problem, but usually a rabbit in a clean environment won't have that problem. The one nice thing about a grate though, is that they can't track litter out of there, so it stays a bit cleaner.

Wow, 400 cookies, really? i don't think I could ever look at another cookie again if I tried to do that. Talk about cookie overload! 

ONE chocolate chip? Haha, I would die from withdrawl. I live off chocolate 

Ok, get ready for cuteness overload! I got a pic of Roo snuggling with his stuffie  In his hay box, which was once his litter box, but he decided to stop peeing in there and to pee everywhere else. Now he just sleeps and eats in it :foreheadsmack:


----------



## Imbrium

awwww!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Cuteness overload...he is so fluffy and cuddly and so gorgeous. 

Ellie is going to be a little handful and you´re right Jenny, they are so clever and mischievous but a bit of a handful sometimes as their attempts to do stunts like Evil Knievel sometimes get them into bother. Houdini loves to jump on top of the cages and is teaching the other two his bad habits. However, when he was younger his back leg slid through the bars and he started to panic and bruised his leg although after a couple of hours he was fine but I was panicking cos I thought he´d broken his leg. Now, all the cage tops have pieces of cardboard on top cut to size. I laughed yesterday cos I put him back after the first escape but he was still trying and was hanging by this front feet to the top of the enclosure. I was laughing so much I missed a photo. 

I always worry about tummy problems although mine are fine so far but it must be an extra worry if they are prone to them. 

Ellie is doing fine with her toilet. It does take a while for them to get the hang of it but they finally do. I love the grid boxes, haven´t seen them over here...heh what´s new. I fill mine with wood pellets and they do fine and it doesn´t stain their feet. I do change the dirty bits every couple of days. They´re actually quite good as I put hay in one side as well and they always pee and poop at the same end. 

And how about all those cookies....don´t know how they manage. I´m planning to do some cakes, muffins and buns, that´s what we call cupcakes in England, how weird is that, I´d never thought about it before. I´ll probably make enough to go round all my friends as they all love sweet things.

It is a weird bunny trait having a foot fetish and how strange that Foo had it too. Mine are partial to sitting on my chest, it is just a bit painful if they decide to take a nip...owwww 

Here´s Houdini´s meatloaf, he got the same expression as Ellie, I think so anyway....


----------



## whitelop

Chris, that is exactly how Ellie looked the other night! With the little front foot out too! How funny, they're so similar. 

Jenny, I didn't know megacolon was such a thing. Thats pretty sad that its genetic like that. I knew things passed from breed to breed and even color to color, because white in most breeds carries some kind of gene to make it messed up in some way. With white dogs, a lot of them are blind and deaf because there is the gene for it. 
Something kind of struck a cord with me, when you said something about the poop. For the last like 2 months of Foo's life, she had some abnormal poops. She also developed some stomach issues. She started to get gassy when she was NEVER gassy from anything and I would have to give her some simethicone and pumpkin to get her going again and make her feel better. Then her poops would sometimes be really small and sometimes they would be really big. Hmmm. I don't want to say that she had megacolon, because I have no idea. But something was going on. Then she lost a little weight the last month of her life, even her vet said she could have been a little heavier, she was always boney but the last month she became REALLY boney, but still had a fat belly. I don't know what was going on with her, her vet said she _*seemed*_ very healthy; but obviously there was something going on we didn't know about. 
I didn't think much about her poop, because more often than not her poops were pretty normal, but then some days she would have some weird ones. Maybe she had some kind of GI issue that I didn't know about. I'm not sure. I wish I had taken her to the vet before I took her to get her spayed. Well, hindsight is 20/20, its unfortunate that I could have maybe prevented something. But who really knows? Ellie has PERFECT poops. They're all the same size, perfectly round. I've only seen two cecals from her, but the rest of her poops are completely perfect. 

I think that Roo is adorable, with his little stuffie! I like hotot markings, but I really love his dutch markings! He's so cute. I just want to squeeze him. 
As for Ellie being more fluffy, she may be? I'm not really sure. She's really soft and her coat isn't smooth. She has baby fur I guess. She is kind of like a little ball of fluff. 

Here is a picture of the Blue Heron who likes to hang out in our pond in the backyard. I managed to snap this one before he flew away.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I think they do a lot of similar things and I think she´s going to be just like him...she´ll keep you on your toes, certainly.

I´d never heard of megacolon either. I often worry about my three although their poops are pretty similar all the time. Sometimes though I do find smaller ones or some cecals but not many and I do see them all eating the cecals as you can always tell. I´d hate to have tummy issues with any of them.

That blue heron is so cool and in your back yard. It certainly looks like a lovely place to be living.


----------



## JBun

It was the same for me with Dash. I had never heard of megacolon, never knew what it was. I don't think a lot of vets have even heard of it. I knew that her poops weren't totally normal, but I had no idea it was so serious. If I had known, well, who knows, she may have lived longer, but even then, megacolon can't be cured. So instead I made a bunch of mistakes. I feel so responsible for her death, it breaks my heart to even think about it. But at the same time, I had no idea there was somthing wrong with her, so I don't know how I could have done anything differently. Sure, I know all this stuff now, looking back, but I had no clue at the time, until she finally got sick... I'll try and get a picture of Toby's poops. Last night he had some really big ones. That worries me a little. Roo has good poops, which makes me happy. I already have enough trouble buns to take care of.

Chris, if you're noticing some really small poops, that is something you are going to want to keep an eye on. I've found that a rabbits poops changing is usually the first sign there is something wrong with their digestion. If it's happening often, you will want to adjust the diet of whichever rabbit is having them. Sugars and carbs are usually the problem, so you'll want to cut out any treats to see if that fixes it. If not you have to start reducing pellets next. Anyways, I hope it was just an aberration and one of your boys isn't developing a problem.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, I am really careful with them and am always looking at their poops. People who don't own rabbits must thing we're a bit wacky but who cares. I try and give them few pellets, loads of hay and veggies which they love. I do worry about tummy problems as so many bunnies seem to suffer from them so I will keep an eye on them to make sure they're all OK.


----------



## whitelop

Merry Christmas everyone! Its like 1 am, my husband just woke me up off the couch, to open presents for us! lmao He's nuts. 
We did Christmas dinner and presents at his parents on Christmas Eve, so we could relax and spend Christmas day at home with our son and my mom and dad. My in-laws got my husband a new playstation 3, which is *REALLY* wanted, but would never buy himself! He said its too much money to spend on himself. hahaha. 
He LOVES it! lol 
He got other random items and some clothes. His grandparents shipped their gifts to us, so we got those too. We got sweaters and I got A LOT of Christmas ornaments. MY most favorite gift though came from my mother in-law. She got me "Mastering the Art of French Cooking", the Julia Child cook book! It was WAY too expensive for me to ever justify buying myself and I happened to flip onto an old episode of "The French Chef" on tv and Julia was making my FAVORITE French onion soup! So we talking about her and the book and my MIL remembered that I wanted the book! Its amazing and I CAN NOT wait to start cooking French food! 
And my son! That kid made out like a bandit this year! He got this huge radio flyer, all-terrain wagon. This huge teddy bear, a monster backpack/rolling suitcase, a truck that will go by itself, a big wooden train table, a sit and spin. I'm forgetting so many things, but those are the big ones. He got a ton of books and PJ's too and lots of clothes! He got some good "big boy books" that I can read him! I can't wait. He also got some _Cars_ slippers, that are shaped like Lightening McQueen. He got a Tow-Mater pillow pet too! Its funny. Thats just the stuff from us and his grandparents. He hasn't opened the stuff from us yet, since its like 1am, but I figured I would share what he got. My mom is coming over in the mid-morning and she got him a bunch of stuff too! haha. 

We will be eating easy this holiday. I'm going to make a ham, a sour cream and cheddar potato casserole, some kind of veggie, and some biscuits. And probably some left over london broil from Saturday night. NEXT year, we'll be dining on some seriously delicious French food, thanks to Julia Child and my MIL. haaha. 

I've got to go back to bed now, I had too much Chianti with dinner and my head hurts. My MIL likes to push the wine! She says that if your glass never fully empties, then its always counted as one glass! SO I had one glass, 5 times. lmao She had about the same! She's a nut, but we had a very nice meal over there. She made a standing rib roast, these twice baked potatoes-that I have to get the recipe for, and carrots and biscuits. My son and father in law slept through dinner, so it was just my MIL, my sister in law, my husband and I. And our wine and we laughed and talked. It was really, very lovely. A lot better than any of us expected! (if you can't tell, I'm VERY food oriented. I think sometimes, moments in your life are measured by the meals you eat. I LOVE to cook and I LOVE to eat! hahaa.)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night! With much love from my family to yours, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha Morgan sounds like you've already celebrated, you certainly do start earlier although I also open presents on Christmas Eve, after midnight of course. 

So glad you got the cook book you wanted. I love cooking as well and have lots of recipes. I get load of them off the BBC website as they have tons of great recipes for every occasion. I love also watching the cookery programmes, at my friends house, I've been watching them every day, loads of ideas and special food for Christmas. You'll have to tell us some of the stuff you're cooking, yummy.

I'm doing traditional today, Turkey and pork, sage and onion stuffing which I love and all the veggies with Christmas pudding to follow. My spanish friend absolutely loves it so will get some leftovers to take for his lunch tomorrow as well :biggrin2:

Have a fantastic day and just enjoy yourselves...love to all your family from me and my little boys :adorable:


----------



## whitelop

Well, Christmas is finally over. My son is exhausted and finally asleep. He got so much stuff, its unbelievable! 

Ellie decided she doesn't like the Sherwood pellets anymore. lol I went in to check on her this morning and to give her some breakfast pellets and her bowl was full of Sherwood! lmao. She is so silly. So I waited until she ate all the Sherwood to refill her bowl. I can't believer her, the little brat! She WILL eat them! 
She has gotten SO big. Even my husband said something about her size today and he is oblivious to the world. I feel more comfortable letting her out in the kitchen unattended now. She can't get into anything, but she also can't get lost as easily. She's so skittish around the cats and especially the dog. I hope she warms up to them and gets used to them. Foo never cared, even when she was little, she always had the dog. 
I'll try to post some pictures of Ellie later, try to show the size difference between now and a few days ago. haha. 
Her ears are getting bigger, I hope they stay big! I love big ears. 

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas! I'm kind of glad that its over, but we had a really nice time.

PS. I think Ellie is starting to show more of her personality here and feel more comfortable. Yesterday and today I noticed that she was in her box a lot. So I would go to her cage and pet her. Yesterday, I checked her belly and everything she felt fine. I would put her down and she would go to eat, then back to the box. I did the same thing today. Then I realized that, its day time out and she is probably trying to sleep! lmao. She doesn't feel like she needs to be awake all the time anymore. So she sleeps in her box or in front of it, in the bunloaf position. She seems pretty content. She'll get up, stretch then eat and then go back to sleep. hahaha. But when she's awake, she always come to say hello to me at the door of her cage. And right now, she's out in the kitchen, running and binkying around. She's fine and I was just worrying because she was laying down a lot. But sometimes I forget that rabbits like to sleep during the day! haha. Foo was like that, a carpet lump during the day, but in the evening she was active; but some days she would be wide open all day and night. hahaa. Ellie is like that too I guess. 
Oh and her poops are totally normal, so is her appetite and water drinking. lol She's just getting comfortable and showing her real personality. I'm going to take some pictures now!


----------



## whitelop

Here are some new picture of Ellie. I will give a warning though, there IS a pistachio bag in two of the pictures. It was empty, so no baby was harmed in the taking of these pictures! I was eating them whilst sitting in the floor with her. She decided that ALL of the HRS and EVERY other list of rabbit safe foods were wrong and rabbits WERE allowed to have pistachios. She was trying to tell me that all of my research and my time spent making a great diet for Foo was all in vain, since SHE was allowed to have the pistachios. I had to get a pictures. 







Here she is reading the back of the bag telling me that pistachios ARE safe for rabbits. 





She's like "mama, please let me have a pistachio" 





"please?"





"pleeeeeeese?! Just one bite?!" 





Yep, that is exactly how that went in my mind. lmao. She tried really hard to get into the bag, but it was salty in there so I took it. She had it for like 5 seconds, enough to get the pictures of her _with_ the bag. lol She doesn't need any nuts, because she's already a nut!


----------



## whitelop

Oh one last thing. Elvira keeps shaking her head when she is out of the cage?! I don't know why she's doing it. She isn't scratching or anything and she isn't holding her ears at odd angles or favoring an ear. So why is she shaking her head? I think they shake their head/ears sometimes when they're happy. I've noticed she'll shake her head and lift her front feet of the floor and kind of hop away after she's done it. Is she happy? 
Her behavior is SO much different than Foo's. Foo was just content to be around me and be out of her cage. She would flop where ever just 'be'. She didn't binky or show many 'happiness' behaviors, other than cleaning or flopping. BUT Ellie, she binky's all around and does whatever. I don't know if its a baby thing or an Ellie thing, but they're SO different.


----------



## JBun

Merry Christmas!!! It sounds like you guys had a really nice holiday. That french cooking book sounds fabulous. I'm sure you'll have a ton of fun with it. I don't like to cook myself, but I love to eat yummy food. Wish I lived closer. I would be a more than willing taste tester  When you start to try out some of the recipes, you have to make sure to tell us about it in this blog. I would love to hear how it goes.

Well, I'm a little bit sorry that you are now experiencing the pain of having a picky eater. Just a little sorry  But at least you know what me and Jennifer are talking about now. I now have Toby that has decided he's not going to eat the sherwood pellets I put in his dish. He just goes and eats the hay instead. I really HATE transitioning pellets! It's such a pain when your rabbits won't cooperate. I mean, really? Do they really taste that bad? So this morning I think I mixed too many of the sherwood pellets in with Roo's old food cause when I went to clean and feed this afternoon, he hadn't finished his pellets and didn't coming running to the door. He's ok now and is eating and pooping, but boy did that make me feel a little panicked. I let Roo play in the living room for the first time today. Once he got used to it, he had fun running around and doing little mini binkies, and no accidents, yay 

My rabbits always sleep during the day too, and if I happen to disturb them, they look at me like 'did you really have to wake me up!'. Except Zeus. He doesn't care if I wake him up cause he always wants nose rubs 

Awww, look at Ellie begging, how can you resist that face  She does look like she's getting more filled out in the pictures. You're little girl is growing up. By the little head shake thing, do you mean like when they do a partial binky? It's like a little head shake, body shake, and maybe a little jump. My babies especially used to do it alot when they were younger. Roo still does it.

So I took a picture of what the poop looks like from a megacolon rabbit. I thought you might find it interesting. The first picture is of Zeus' poop. He's the one that had stasis problems. The second picture is of Toby's, who was born with it. Zeus' actually looks more normal in the litter box, but gets really irregular when I've let him out to play, which is what the picture is of.


----------



## whitelop

A lot of Foo's poops looked like that. Hmmm...it makes me wonder. 

I'll share everything I cook from my French cookbook! I'm so excited to start cooking from it! hahaha.


----------



## JBun

It's such an unheard of illness even now. You can't find a lot of info on it, and I've heard of some vets not even believing it's a real illness. It can be a real battle to keep the rabbit from slipping into stasis, and it seems to just get worse as they get older. One other symptom is difficulty putting on weight because nutrients aren't absorbed properly. I'm hoping I can find a way to help keep my boys stabilized. I've read of people using probiotics and vitamins/electrolytes, to help these rabbits stay healthier. I'm trying it out with Zeus, so if he seems to do better with them, then I'll start giving them to Toby too.

Ok, this french cooking thing is starting to sound really good! I may actually have to break down and cook something if you share a recipe that sounds extra delicious


----------



## whitelop

I really hope that the probiotics help with Zeus! It must be really difficult and so worrisome. I wouldn't be able to handle it, I would be nervous wreck all the time. Like, I would be so worried about it all the time I probably wouldn't even be able to leave my house or leave them alone at all. It would be really bad. 
I spend a lot of time worrying about my animals anyway and they're all pretty healthy. I'll be honest, I find myself getting totally overwhelmed with worry when I leave my house and go to my in-laws for a while. Like on our drive home, I'm so worried that one of them will have been hit by a car and I'll drive up on it. Or that our house will be on fire or that Ellie will have gotten hurt in her cage or my chickens have been attacked by something. That's what goes through my head when I leave my house. I have a *really* hard time. So I couldn't imagine if one or more of my animals actually had some kind of health issue. I would never be able to leave my house. I worry about my son too, but he's always with me and he shows signs of pain and/or sickness a lot better than an animal, so my worry for him isn't nearly as overwhelming. 
Yes, thats how I live most of my day. Constantly checking my animals. Thats the reason I walk into my kitchen so much, no one needs to go into a kitchen 400 times a day unless they work in a kitchen. But I go in there that much. Its pretty bad. I like to know where my animals are at all times. I check windows to find my cats, and chickens. I'm constantly calling my chickens back to me so I know they're alright. And god forbid one of those birds has a misplaced feather or something, because if they do; they get a whole body check and make sure their wings aren't broken(which they really hate. They HATE being held, more than any bunny ever.) Yes, I've been torn up by my 15 lb rooster on numerous occasions to try to check him to make sure he's okay and dust him for critters. I am so fearful with them because my rooster got attacked by a raccoon last year and I had to nurse him back to health. The only time he was _ever_ tolerant of me touching him or holding him, was when I was cleaning his leg and babying him with pedilyte and yogurt, lol. I was worried he would walk right again, but he does. He does well, but when it gets really cold he still favors that leg. 

Wow, sorry for the animal rant. I got a little carried away. I'm just by nature, a total worrier. Its a little scary. I might not be the only one, but I really struggle with it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hey, it's great to see Ellie growing up. Pics are fantastic, I just love that little cute face, half white and half black, who could resist it. Houdini favours the bunloaf like Ellie and will stay like that for hours in the afternoon. Pistachios, bet she'd have liked a taste but it's funny seeing her playing with the bag. I've seen my move their head like that, it's like they're nodding, Bandy used to do it a lot when he was investigating new places, doesn't do it as much now as he's so use to the room and everything in it. 

Jenny, is that poop all from the same rabbit ??? Wow, if it is, what a difference. I think we all obsess about tummy problems as they are so serious and Morgan, as for worrying about your animals when you're away, I'm just the same. I left my three yesterday evening and have been worrying about them all night as they were a bit off yesterday. Bandy wouldn't touch his banana, that is unusual for my rabbit dustbin and the parsley plant I put down stayed there a while until they started eating it. I can't wait to get back today to see if everything is OK.

Wish I live nearer so I could try the food. I hope you do share some of your successes and failures haha, I love trying out new things but sometimes they don't go exactly to plan :nosir:


----------



## whitelop

Chris, I bet your boys are just adjusting to your new strange schedule of going back and forth. I bet its very strange for them. My animals would probably be the same way if I was doing the same thing. 


I THINK I SAW HER FLOP! AHHH! I walked into the kitchen and flipped the light on and slammed my glass down on the counter like a jerk and scared her! But I'm pretty sure I saw her little back leg stretched out behind her like she was flopped! Its so hard to see her with her dark blankets in her cage though, I can normally pinpoint her through her white markings, lol. I think I saw her little white foot sticking out! 

Its raining really hard here, I'm so sick of the rain.


----------



## JBun

I'm like that too. I'm a chronic worrier to the point where I make myself sick with an upset stomach. It was really hard for me when Dash was sick, then I got Baby that didn't know how to eat or drink like a normal rabbit, so I worried about her constantly, then I had Zeus who was sick for forever. I was so stressed with all of it, but I love rabbits, and I love my animals. I didn't want to just give them up. So it was when Zeus was sick that I got to the point where I was on major overload with a seriously ill rabbit that needed constant attention, medicating, and feeding, and I just had to tell myself i was doing all i possibly could to help him and that it was going to have to be good enough. I just had to shut out all the rest. I still worried but not to the point of making myself sick. Now when they get injured or sick, I know I'm doing my best and can't do anymore than that, and that just has to be good enough. The worrying is always there, just not as bad. I don't know about you, but I think that I worry about things so much cause I'm very sensitive to other's emotions and feelings, and I feel like I need to be able to fix things.

Chris, I hope you had a nice birthday and Christmas! I hope everything ends up being ok with Bandy and it was just a mild tummy upset, if anything.... So, those are two different sets of poop from just a few minutes of playing for each rabbit. The top group is Zeus, the bottom is Toby. Yes, there's quite a difference, especially with Zeus', and his are more drasitic in size when he's been playing. But you can see how they can have those really large ones. Well the problem is that if they get a super large poop, that it can then cause a blockage. But aside from the poops and modified diet, you wouldn't know there was anything wrong with my boys, as they act totally normal.

Awww, your first bunny flop, isn't it the cutest  Haha, I'd rather have rain than snow. It's supposed to snow again tonight. I'm freezing my butt off, and I'm IN the house WITH a blanket on!


----------



## whitelop

I'm also very sensitive to others feelings. I can't watch the news, I can't read bridge posts, I cried over your buns with the stomach issues Jenny. I cried today reading a CHILDRENS BOOK! It was the Jingle the Husky Pup book, it made me sad because he didn't have a home and when you read certain words he whines, it made me so sad. 
I have a really hard time with things. All things. 
I didn't used to be like this, I used to be able to handle things, but now I'm broken. My brain wiring is on the fritz I guess. I make myself sick with worry too, I also have to tell myself to calm down. Or I'll go into a full on panic attack before I get home and can calm down. 
I'm kind of glad to know that I'm not the only one who feels like that. I only have a handful of animals, but you would think I has hundreds or something. hahah.


----------



## Imbrium

whitelop said:


> Ellie decided she doesn't like the Sherwood pellets anymore. lol I went in to check on her this morning and to give her some breakfast pellets and her bowl was full of Sherwood! lmao. She is so silly. So I waited until she ate all the Sherwood to refill her bowl. I can't believer her, the little brat! She WILL eat them!



that's how I was about the sherwood, lol - I told the girls "you WILL learn to eat the sherwood, 'cause mommy's not getting you any other pellets - these are the best for you!"

I love the pics of her... that cute wittle face just makes me want to smother her in love and kisses!

I know what you mean about the worrying - I've always been really bad about it, too. xanax helps, when I actually remember to take it


----------



## JBun

I can hardly read the bridge posts either, cause I know I'll cry and I hate crying all the time. The news makes me stressed, but I find some of it interesting, so I'll use the dvr and skip to the parts I want to see. I didn't use to be like this either, though as a kid I did worry about things and get upset stomachs, but nothing like it is now. I think you'll find a lot of people have the same problem, just they don't talk about it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

What a load of worriers we are on here but I´d prefer to be like that than not to worry about anything. And Jenny, I also have to get the box of tissues ready when I read the bridge dedications, they all make me cry like a baby thinking of the owner who will be so devastated to lose their little baby. 

All these Christmas movies are getting to me as well, I always end up with tears down my face at the end. I must be getting old lol.

Boys are fine today and worries over for now. They were getting a bit nippy with each other last night but not fighting. Just like when kids get a bit boisterous and ones had enough but the other just keeps going. I think it´s because they´re used to being out most of the night when they´re most energetic and I´m putting them away at around 8pm at the moment. Only 12 days to go...will I be glad to get back to normal.

Ellie doing a flop....so cool. You have to get a pic of that, it just has to be so cute. I love it when they flop as though they haven´t a care in the world. 

A normal day here today in Spain as they don´t celebrate Boxing Day. It´s a lovely, sunny, warm day though...how lucky are we. Although, I do miss snow at this time of year...there´s no pleasing some people :spintongue


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

whitelop said:


> Oh one last thing. Elvira keeps shaking her head when she is out of the cage?! I don't know why she's doing it. She isn't scratching or anything and she isn't holding her ears at odd angles or favoring an ear. So why is she shaking her head? I think they shake their head/ears sometimes when they're happy. I've noticed she'll shake her head and lift her front feet of the floor and kind of hop away after she's done it. Is she happy?



Monty does that all the time! It'll look like she's going to periscope, but instead she shakes her ears around while she lifts her front paws off the floor, then she'll binky or take off in a 500. You can hear her giant ears flopping around, and it cracks me up. Sometimes she does it right next to me and slaps me with her ears.

:adorable:

I'm so happy I get to go home and see my big baby tonight!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow, Holy moly Monty has seriously big ears, no wonder they hit you lol. He´s luverly.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Miss Monty says, "You rang?"






Monty would like to share some big-ear inspiration with Elvira


----------



## Chrisdoc

OMG, can´t believe how big those ears are. Mine have such small delicate ones in comparison but I think they´re so cool. Who´s a very pretty girl :adorable:


----------



## whitelop

Oh Missy, you know I love Monty so! Her big ears melt my heart! 
Ellie has big ears, but NOTHING like Monty's. I guess her ear shaking is a happy thing! That makes me feel better. I did look in her ears last night and they're fine, lol. 
I can hear Ellie's ears smack together when she shakes her head too, but I couldn't imagine what it sounds like when Monty does it. Probably like a helicopter taking off! hahahaha. I'm really glad you get to go home to her and I hope you had a nice time away. But like my mom always says "its so nice to go somewhere, but its so great to come home". Which is always true for me, so I can get back to my animals! ahaha. Give Monty a big hug! 

Chris, I'm glad the boys are doing better today. They're just used to you being there and now you aren't there all the time, but they'll get used to it. My animals would be getting a little nutty too! 

Jennifer, I WISH I had a xanax most of the time. hahaha. I bet my husband wishes I had one too. The reason he ignores me all the time is probably because he can't stand to hear me ramble on anymore. lmao. Oh well, I cook his meals so he stays. He is like a stray cat, feed it and it never leaves. Not that I want him to leave, but men are like cats. lmao. Did your girls ever get used to the Sherwood, they eat them well right?

It takes Ellie a LONG time to eat the Sherwood, but she does finally eat them. After she eats them is when I refill her bowl with the pellet mix. I haven't really been measuring the old to new ratio, I just eyeball things and I can normally get a measurement pretty spot on by eye. But I think we're still at more Kaytee than Sherwood, but not by much. We're probably pretty close to 50/50 now. Its a little fast I guess, but her poops have been so good still. Not a soft on in the bunch! hahaha. I did see one soft poop in her hay box, but upon closer inspection it was an uneaten cecal that had been smushed. I saw all the little parts, like grapes. I got really worried before I knew what it was, then I was okay, lol. She'll eat the Sherwood and she'll like it! If she doesn't, oh well. She'll eat it because she's hungry and because that will be the only thing she'll have to eat other than hay! She's such a good hay eater though, so its okay.


----------



## Chrisdoc

It made me laugh thinking of Ellie's ears slapping together when she shakes her head, at least you'll know where she is. 

Just realised I've repeated myself on my blog so if you're getting a sense of deja vu, it's cos my memories shot these days, I'm turning into my mother arrrghhhhh ullhair:
You're so right, it's nice to be away but it's great to get home. I know just how that feels right now. I think when I get back, it'll be just lovely sleeping in my own bed again and seeing the boys last thing at night and first thing in the morning. I really miss that when they come to say hello when I open the living room door. :missyou

Ellie sounds as though she's doing fine with her food and it's good if she's a steady eater. I found the cecals fascinating the first time I saw them. Yeah, they do look like bunches of grapes, how weird is that. I am now fascinated when I see them eating them, you can always tell by their posture, how can they tell the difference between a normal one and a cecal before it comes out and know to eat it...as you can see, I have too much time on my hands at my friend's house :laugh:


----------



## Imbrium

I've always wondered how they knew a cecal was coming too, lol

I guess I probably took 2-3 weeks to transition my girls over to sherwood from the breeder's pellets... it took a month (including the transition time) for them to dive into the sherwood the way they had the old pellets. like you, I waited to put more pellets in the bowl until they had eaten all the sherwood they left in the bottom. now they gobble them down like mad.


----------



## whitelop

I watched Foo eat cecals and I never understood how she knew either. hahaha. 

Hopefully she'll start liking the Sherwood the way she liked them last week! The brat! lol I'm sure she'll come around to them, but jeez. 

Here are some pictures of my living room. This is what my son has been doing all day. Surprisingly enough, this room was clean and his toys that are in here were organized before he got up this morning. His main priority today has been to bring everything in his room into the living room and put it on the floor. I just stepped on a small car barefoot and let out a slew of cuss words, those suckers hurt! I do not look forward to Legos. The train table in the picture, will be going into his room thankfully. I just have to hot glue the train tracks down to the table tonight after he goes to bed. Ughh. 







Oh and that red truck with the yellow bed, thats Tonka Chuck. He is the scariest toy I've ever seen other than dancing and singing Mickey Mouse(I hate that thing and my son is terrified) But Tonka Chuck, drives by himself. He will randomly start to do wheelies and drive around the room. I read too much Stephen King when I was a teenager, so I'm having some _Christine_ flashbacks. I refuse to turn it on.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I did laugh at Tonka Chuck. I hope it doesn't come to find you at night. 

He's just like any other kid, he has to play with all his toys at the same time. It's actually unusual now to see kids with real toys as most of them are sitting with their face staring down at some screen with the fingers going at 100 miles an hour. It looks as though he's got loads of things which we all had years ago...good for you. 

Still laughing about the cecals.....how do they know...I'm fascinated haha.


----------



## whitelop

My son doesn't have many technologically advanced toys. We buy a lot of wooden toys because they last forever and they're quite. We also have a lot of books, so I read to him all the time. I hate seeing kids with hand-held game devices and cell phones. It really bothers me, because thats not what kids should be about. Kids are supposed to make messes and play outside. My kid, just makes messes. The only issue I have with it, is stepping on those little toys that really hurt or slipping on a block or something. I pulled a muscle slipping on a block, lmao. 
I am scared of Tonka Chuck, he's a little to smart for his own good. haha. 



Well I just took apart Foo's dog kennel. I wasn't as sad as I thought I would be. I was really dreading doing it, but its taking up prime real estate in my kitchen. I think all the sentiment falls on the cage that Elvira is in. Foo got that cage when she was 8 months old and too big for her other one, she lived in it from then until Elvira came. The only sad thing about the kennel cage is that its the last cage that Foo was ever in. But thats okay. I just know I'll never be able to get rid of the cage that Ellie is in. When she moves out of it, it will go into the shed and stay there forever. lol 
I thought Ellie was going to have a nervous break down though. She was running back and forth in her cage as I was cutting zip ties. She went nuts when I folded it up. I hope she's okay when I let her out of her cage later! It was kind of like her extra safe place, she was still 'out' but not really 'out'. haha. I think she'll be okay. It will force her to explore more. 

Hopefully tonight I can work on making the cardboard castle for Ellie. I have enough cardboard I think. I snagged a few things from Christmas. My son's train table had this really nice big flat piece of plain cardboard, I snatched that thing up real quick! Can you use hot glue on rabbit cardboard? I'm going to make another thread to ask and get opinions. I'll post pictures if I make it, but don't hold your breath because I may not! 
:dutch


----------



## Chrisdoc

Can't wait to see your handiwork, it might push me into make something similar as I have loads of cardboard in my spare room. Don't even know what hot glue is ???

Love seeing your little lad with so many real toys. I also hate seeing youngsters especially the under 5's with mobile phones and tablets and sitting playing games on them all the time. 

I love seeing kids read or being read to by their parents or other adults. I love reading and my mum used to read to me when I was little and I always got books in my Christmas stocking even do now. I think kids have such fantastic imaginations that books help them to develop this over the years.

I'm glad you're finding yourself able to move a little bit further on from Foo. It's always sad when we day goodbye to one of our beloved pets and it is hard to let go of those things that remind you of them. My boys have inherited one of Brandy's (my little dog who died 7 years ago) blankets. I love seeing them playing with it and snuggling up in it..brings back memories in a nice way and I'm sure that seeing Ellie using Foo's things will bring a smile to your face many times.:bunnyheart


----------



## holtzchick

I feel like I've missed so much of this blog because everyone following posts on it quite regularly. 

Our son appears to have had a great christmas a little unfortunate about you stepping on the toys though. I read about Elvira ear shaking, phoenix does that too when she's happy instead of binkying (btw gotta love on the picture of Monty) 

I'm glad ou were able to put foos dog crate away with ease as I said it does get easier. Looking forward to more updates 

Oh and I guess hot glue is safe to use as long as she doesn't chew or eat it


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I feel like I missed so much of it too.


----------



## holtzchick

LOL just read my typo... He's not our son, he's all yours


----------



## whitelop

LMAO Michelle, I laughed SO hard. I saw it, but I didn't want to say anything! I didn't want to call you out on it, lol. I'm still laughing really hard. 
You can have him if you want him! He's so messy, I'm having a hard time with him lately. hahaha. There are so many toys, like an unbelievable amount of toys.


----------



## whitelop

I took the Sherwood pellets out of their box and put them in gallon bags. I'm going to put them in the dark cabinet, I hope I don't need to refrigerate them, I'm a little limited on fridge space! lol I made the box into an out of cage litter box for her. With pine pellets and hay. She's used it! haha. She likes to eat 'different' hay, which is the same hay just in a different space. That makes it special hay. lol 
I'm about to go in and rearrange Ellie's cage and convert her hay box into her litter box. I'm not happy about it, but I think it will be less confusing for her. 
She has been out for several hours now and she has been so good! She hasn't chewed on anything or done anything bad. She has pooped in the floor, but thats to be expected. lol 

She still hasn't finished her Sherwood pellets from this morning! That brat! She's been eating hay and she will go get like one pellet at a time. lol She's a loon. But there is still a lot of pellets in there. I don't think I waited until the bowl was empty this morning when I fed her, so its like last nights Sherwood mixed with this morning's Sherwood. I don't really want to feed her anymore, since she's not eating these. I'm just going to wait until they're all gone and then I'll refill. She WILL eat these **** pellets! I didn't just pay all this money for her to be a picky little monster! 

Oh if anyone needs storage totes, my husband got some from walmart today. He got two 30 gallon one for like $8 and then an 18 gallon one for $5. Thats a pretty good deal, since those things are crazy expensive most of the time. We're probably going to get some more, we can't pass up a good deal and then you can never have too many storage bins! 

I'll take some pictures of Ellie later and post them. I think she's grown since yesterday. Her fur is pretty soft and puffy. She looks like a little puff ball, lol. Dutchies aren't puffy as adults are they? Do they molt all the baby fur out and become smooth?


----------



## JBun

I think dutch fur is smooth, unless she's not pure dutch, then there's a possibility for a fuzzy dutch. I love it when the babies are all poofie  Roo still is too. Eventually his fur will smooth out as he gets older.

I know, we all have these picky brats that won't eat their 'veggies', the sherwood pellets, such a pain. I think you'll be ok with the ziplocks not in the fridge. If you have a cooler part of your house then that might help to store them there. I've had to decrease the sherwood pellets that I was trying to transition Zeus onto. I've been very very slowly introducing them into his diet, like over the last month he was only up to 1/8 cup a day. But over the last week it seemed like at times the way he was laying down, looked like he was feeling uncomfortable. Then last night I was pretty sure that he didn't seem well. He was still pooping and eating, but after he ate, his posture when he layed down, was tense, then he went back into his corner and sat there and even squinted like something hurt. I cut him back to only a pinch of the pellets to see if he is still acting that way, if he is I'll eliminate the sherwood and see if he keeps acting that way to make sure that it is those pellets causing the problem. Oh well. So much for trying to get him back on pellets again. I guess his GI just can't tolerate them anymore. I may have to end up doing the same for Toby. His poops just seem to be getting worse. I'll see if getting him onto the sherwood makes any difference, if not I suppose I'll try a hay and veggie only diet for him as well. Haha, I feel like I'm having to turn into a rabbit specialist having all these rabbits with health problems. 

Wow, I can't believ Ellie didn't chew on anything. Good girl  I let Roo out and after a little while he started going after the carpet, bad boy!

Storage bins, duct tape, and zip ties are all essentials! I have all my rabbit stuff stored in bins.


----------



## whitelop

Oh no! I hope Zeus is okay! From what you described, he sounds a little uncomfortable. I can picture it. Awww, poor baby. Is it the carbs and sugar in the pellets that effect them so? Like people with celiac disease, who can't have gluten? 
What kind of veggies can they have? I've heard cilantro is good for tummy issues and when Foo would get gassy, I would give her simethicone and only wet cilantro. I would offer that for a while, until it looked like she was feeling better. She couldn't eat turnip greens, kale or collard greens. All the foods that typically make buns gassy made her gassy. She was such a stereotype. 
Foo did really well on a no pellet diet. Her teeth looked fantastic. I attribute that to all the hay she ate. lol 
I hope Zeus feels better and I hope Toby's poop doesn't get any worse. Poor babies. I'm so glad they're in your care, they're in very capable hands. 

I have a storage bin filled with all my animal stuffs right by the front door. It is my emergency kit in case there is a fire or something, that way if I can get all my animals out I'll have something to feed and water them with. My dad wanted me to move it away from the door and out of our entry way, but I told him hell no! It was my emergency animal kit! lol I've got everything in there. Hell, its even got chicken feed in it, even though they aren't in the house. If I were to lose all their feed, I have a spare 8 lb bag for their back up. lol 

I think Ellie didn't chew anything, because theres nothing in there to chew. I taped up the fridge cord so she can't get it. The only thing to chew would be our wash hamper. But the kitchen is hardwood and its pretty well bunny proofed. Foo never chewed on anything, even when we had carpet she never showed an interest in carpet or anything other than a phone charger. I hope Ellie is the same way. When I put her on the couch, she didn't chew on the blanket or the couch or anything like that. lol She's a good baby I think, I hope she stays that way.


----------



## JBun

Lol, you're awesome Morgan!!! I love it how you don't let anyone push you around. It's your house, and if that's where you want to keep your animals emergency kit, then that's where it's going to be! That emergency kit is a good idea. I've got one for me, and I've thought about what I'd do for my rabbits if something were to happen, but I haven't gotten around to putting anything together yet. I guess I probably should. 

Thank you Morgan, that is really nice of you to say. Zeus is doing fine. I think it was just a little tummy upset, not enough to stop him eating or anything. With the sherwood pellets it would have to be the seed oils they put in the feed cause they don't add grain or sugar to theirs. I imagine they use whole seeds in the food, so it may be the carbs from the seeds causing the problem. He does get cilantro every day, and he's ok with lettuce too. I totally avoid any veggies that could cause gas. He's just so sensitive. Toby's doing fine too. I just worry about his poops getting so big. I really don't like having sick rabbits, but having to go through it has helped me learn a lot more about rabbit health, and what to do when they are sick or injured. I guess those would be the good things about all this. 

That would be really nice if Ellie turns out to be a non chewer. It's kind of a pain to have a rabbit that is constantly wanting to destroy things. Baby is like the chewing queen. I constantly have to keep an eye on her as she enjoys destroying everything! Zeus on the other hand, is the model rabbit. He has impeccable litter box habits and doesn't chew on things. The down side is that he also won't chew his chew sticks and he's not a good hay eater, so i may have to end up getting his teeth done one day.

I bet Ellie loved being out so long today. I can't wait for new pictures. I just love to see your little fluffball


----------



## whitelop

I'm really pissed at myself right now! I just hit the backspace button and went back and made everything I had written disappear! AHH. Okay here we go again. 

Here is the beginning of Ellie's new cardboard castle. The thing on the left is from a lamp that I just bought. It will stay the way it is, she likes to get on top of it as is. 





These are my cave drawings, depicting my plans for the castle part of the castle compound. lol 
The top drawing is three of the sides, without the door. The middle drawing is the side with the door. The bottom drawing is the above view of the roof. I have a piece of cardboard that I'm going to attach and put a hole in so she can get in and out. I'm going to put the roof piece a few inches above the top of the toilet paper rolls, to make a little window and vent thing. So she'll be able to look out, she likes to periscope. 




The size of the drawings probably won't be the size of the actual castle. Its a little big in the drawing. I have a lot of paper rolls, but I don't think I have _that_ many! haha. 

If anyone has any suggestions on how to improve my designs, feel free to share. I'm open to constructive criticism.


----------



## whitelop

Here are some pictures of Ellie tonight. There are a lot of them, so hold on to your breeches. 
This is her new 'out of cage' litter box. 










I was trying to cover the hole in the seam of my pants(that you'll see in the next picture, lol) she wanted to nip my pants and the string. 





lol. there's the hole. And YES, I am wearing satin spandex pants. lmao Its happening. 





On top of her new house thing.





Bunny butt! 





She wanted the pellet in my hand. But she won't periscope for it. She periscopes ALL the time, she just sits on her back feet all the time but she will not do it for treats! brat. 





Her ears are really big! They look kind of big in the pictures and they're pretty big in life too. Are Dutch ears supposed to be big? I know she isn't show quality or anything, but could she be a mix? I don't really care, I love her big ears. I guess I'll have to wait until she's older to know for sure. But is there any way at all she could be larger breed mixed with a dutch? (I sort of hope she is. haha. I always wanted a giant bunny!)


----------



## JBun

Ok, I keep doing that backspace thing too and it's flippin' driving me insane! On the old forum, if you did something like that, you could get back to the page you were typing on and what you had been typing would still be there. I really miss that! You make one little mistake with this new software and it's just gone, into oblivion. So frustrating! Then I sit there thinking 'do I really want to type that all over again'. I'll usually just skip half of what I had typed out before.

Awwww, that is just the cutest little fluffy bunny bottom  She really has put on weight! She looks so nice and plump. She's just so adorable! I love seeing her cute little face, and that lamp thing is perfect! It already looks like a little castle  Haha, Ellie is just trying to clean you up by getting rid of any loose strings. My bunnies will try to nip little stray strings off me too, including my hair. If I lay down when Libby and Roo are playing, Libby will come up and start trimming my hair for me, lol. She also has 'cleaned' Roo's wiskers right off him! Poor little guy just has stubs left. She'll hop up to him and he'll lower his head so she'll groom him, and she'll grab a hold of his wisker and 'snip', and he jerks back cause I think she really pulls on it.  All he wants is a little lovin'!

Bunnies definitely can be stubborn about things, but pretty soon you'll be able to use real treats, and I bet you she'll periscope for those


----------



## whitelop

This is the last thing I swear! And I'm going to bed! haha. I've been blog crazy today, I don't know whats wrong with me. Its been an over share day today I guess. 
ANYWAY! 
In the last like 5 minutes, Ellie has decided that I'm just the bee's knee's! I just went into the kitchen to get some food and she is following me everywhere, I actually just skidded her across the floor because she was under my feet. (I always shuffle in the kitchen when she is out, because Foo was always under my feet too) 
Every time I stop walking she will periscope and look up at me. I'm a little shocked but it makes me feel good! I wonder what her sudden change was. Hmmm...rabbits. onder:


----------



## JBun

She definitely wants something! Food or snuggles. I would say snuggles


----------



## Deliciosa

She's gorgeous - and her name suits her so well :bunnydance: May she enjoy many binkies!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hahahahaha how I did laugh at all this and I love Ellie´s new photos. Ohhhhh, she´s growing so much but I think her ears might stay like they are and she will grow around them. My dutchies have quite short fur but it´s so soft and I love stroking them. The castle´s coming along, can´t wait to see it finished. Great that she follows you about, she´s becoming your slave haha.

Ít´s good to have emergency supplies and save everything else just in case. How much stuff do I have in my apartment, note that space is limited, JUST IN CASE. Maybe it´s time for another clear out. 

And the amount of times, I´ve typed and lost everything...well, it does my head in but I keep going.

I´m also spending tooooo much time on here but I just love it. You´re all so quick to reply and it would be rude not to reply back. OMG there are loads of bunny obsessed people out there but it´s great as I don´t feel I´m on my own in this....bunnies defintely rule :adorable:


----------



## Imbrium

whitelop said:


> Oh and that red truck with the yellow bed, thats Tonka Chuck. He is the scariest toy I've ever seen other than dancing and singing Mickey Mouse(I hate that thing and my son is terrified) But Tonka Chuck, drives by himself. He will randomly start to do wheelies and drive around the room. I read too much Stephen King when I was a teenager, so I'm having some _Christine_ flashbacks. I refuse to turn it on.



do what my friend did with her 2-year-old and this crazy noisy toy lawnmower her mom got for Lizzie - take the batteries out and then tell him it's broken! 



whitelop said:


> I took the Sherwood pellets out of their box and put them in gallon bags. I'm going to put them in the dark cabinet, I hope I don't need to refrigerate them, I'm a little limited on fridge space!
> 
> She still hasn't finished her Sherwood pellets from this morning! That brat! She's been eating hay and she will go get like one pellet at a time. lol She's a loon. But there is still a lot of pellets in there. I don't think I waited until the bowl was empty this morning when I fed her, so its like last nights Sherwood mixed with this morning's Sherwood. I don't really want to feed her anymore, since she's not eating these. I'm just going to wait until they're all gone and then I'll refill. She WILL eat these **** pellets! I didn't just pay all this money for her to be a picky little monster!



if you have space, I would keep a bag or two (the last to be used) in the fridge and the rest in a cabinet.

your ranting about how she WILL eat the sherwood sounds SO much like me when I was arguing with Nala and Gaz over it!



JBun said:


> Ok, I keep doing that backspace thing too and it's flippin' driving me insane! On the old forum, if you did something like that, you could get back to the page you were typing on and what you had been typing would still be there. I really miss that! You make one little mistake with this new software and it's just gone, into oblivion. So frustrating! Then I sit there thinking 'do I really want to type that all over again'. I'll usually just skip half of what I had typed out before.



huh. maybe it's my massively-outdated version of FF (still using 3.6.something), but when I accidentally do that I can go back and my post is still there,


----------



## whitelop

I only have a gallon and a half bags filled with Sherwood pellets. The other half of the bag, I put into a Garrett's popcorn tin, to keep it fresh while I'm using it. So I may put the two bags of food I have in the drawer in the fridge. Its really not that much. But it will take her forever to eat though it. I figured out some math yesterday and I figured out that a 19 lb box of Sherwood would feed two rabbits for 5 months at 1/4 cup per rabbit every day. lol I did some super math! lmao
Ellie is up to about 1/2 cup of food a day. She's at about 50/50 Sherwood and Kaytee, she's been there for a few days now. She's still taking a whole day to eat the Sherwood, but I think she's coming around, lol. 

I just gave her a second litter box out of the cage. I picked up the fur pile and she has been using it as a soft potty, lol. So now I have to figure out how to wash fur without sending it a furrier. So I put the second litter box in the corner that the fur was in and put some of her poop in there and some dirty litter. Hopefully, she'll get the idea. haha. 

She has been out of the cage since about 4:30 and she is so happy! She has found she can get behind my laundry hamper and she loves it back there. I've found her sleeping back there several times. Its darker and a little warm I guess because its next to the fridge. She likes her new house thing too, she likes to sleep on top of it. 

I'm in the process right now of finishing her cardboard roll castle. Its a little different from my cave drawings and I did use hot glue, but I only used little tiny dabs of it. And its non-toxic. I checked. She doesn't even chew on cardboard. She hasn't chewed on her house in her cage, she hasn't chewed her new house thing on the floor or that sheet of cardboard on the floor. Or her two litter boxes. So hopefully she won't chew this. 
I'll take pictures when I'm done and post them! Stay tuned!


----------



## JBun

That's su cute that she's found her own little cubby hole to snuggle up in and sleep  Can't wait to see her new castle! Even if she doesn't chew it up, she'll probably have lots of fun playing with it. You may have lucked out though, if she doesn't prove to be much of a chewer.

With 10 rabbits, I go through about 50 lb. of feed a month. That averages to 5 lb. per rabbit, but of course my big bunnies eat the most.


----------



## holtzchick

Hahaha, what a cutie! Her paws are so dirty! I don't know how Hippogryff manages to stay so white, Phoenix is also running around dirty! She seems like a cute little handful who is only begginning to grow into her personality. 

I love that you have planned out her cardboard castle on paper, thats hardcore!  
You are an awesome bunny mother! Keep at it!


----------



## whitelop

Michelle, Ellie's feet are FILTHY! I don't know why her feet are so stained, its been like that since I got her. They haven't lightened up or anything. Foo never had dirty feet, only a dirty bum. And thank you for thinking I'm a good bunny mom! 

Jenny, that is A LOT of feed. It sounds like my chickens, I only have two but I go through about 50 lbs in a month. They get several cups a day. Well, I have mixed about 20 lbs of it with whole corn for heat. 
But that is a lot of bunny food! haha. I still have the same 15 lb bag of feed that I bought Foo like 6 months ago. I did stop feeding her pellets shortly after I bought them, but I would still give her a few here and there. 

On a sad note, I got a card from the vets office today. It was signed by Dr. Hreiz and all the staff there. They said some really really nice things. I only cried for a minute though. I got myself together pretty well and went on with my day. I put the card on my fridge so I can see it all the time. It was really nice of them to send the card.


----------



## whitelop

AND NOW, WHAT YOU'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR! THE CARDBOARD CASTLE! lol. Just kidding! Its roof is double layer and well supported. I made sure to put a good amount of weight on it to make sure she won't fall through. She won't, lol. 






















I don't know why all the pictures are so hazy. I guess there is too much cardboard color in the kitchen. It pretty much matches my floor. lol. I think it had something to do with the flash too.
Oh and here is a picture of two of my cats. They look really sweet together and they're usually not this close to each other, so I figured it should be documented. The cat on the left is Cali and the one on the right with the white belly is Smokey Big Cat.


----------



## Chrisdoc

haha what a lovely castle with Ellie as the queen of the castle. Looks as though she's not sure about it but probably she hasn't seen anything that big before so she's sussing it out. I love the pic where she's just sitting upright in front of it and giving it the once over hahaha.

Great to see she's found her own hidey hole. They all seem to find a space they love best and stick with it and looks like she's found hers.

So nice of them to send the card, shows they really do care and are thinking of you. How great that you've got such a good vet and staff that really love their patients. 

Cats are so cute and look really relaxed together. 

More news on Ellie and her castle later please :nod


----------



## Imbrium

the cardboard castle is awesome! also, your cats are TOO cute!


----------



## whitelop

Yes, my cats are ONLY cute when they're sleeping. I think sometimes I would rather just have a herd of bunnies than the other animals I have. 
Smokey Big Cat came into the kitchen just a few minutes ago to eat. After she ate, she watched Ellie. THEN she wanted to _WATCH_ all the way to her mouth. She had the crazy eyes and I had to yell at her and splash water on her to get out of the kitchen. She is the hunter cat. She is capable of taking down squirrels, thats a serious hunter. 
Then Cali, that cat is trying to send me to an early grave. I heard this noise from the kitchen, like someone had come into my house. So I froze. I sat there and heard something else. I walked into my living room and Cali is in a tiny closet, in a box or something making this terrible scratching noise. I wanted to strangle her. I thought someone broke in! I was thinking to myself, great my husband is upstairs in his sleep-coma. I'm alone and all I have is another cat and a baby bunny. The dog doesn't count as a protector since he's upstairs in his sleep-coma too. 

Ellie is going crazy right now! I'm sitting in the floor with her and she is binkying around and doing laps and acting nuts! hahaha. She is so funny. I'll try to snap some pictures! They never turn out well though, **** camera. 

Oh and thank you everyone for thinking my castle is great! I think I did a pretty good job and I think Ellie likes it. 
I was thinking about it a few minutes ago, how much I missed having a rabbit running around my kitchen. This is day two of Elvira being out of her cage for a long period of time. Foo was out all the time and I loved it. She would find a place to nap and I wouldn't see her until the evening. Ellie is like that too. She found her niche and now she is out and playing. I love it. I missed it a lot. The only thing is, she can squeeze her little butt into little gaps that Foo could never fit into. So I'm having to block things off. Its mostly next to my washer/dryer. They're between a cabinet and wall, so there is a gap between washer and cabinet and dryer and wall. She is _just_ curious enough to get in there. lol Hopefully she'll stop trying, I hope she grows a little more so she can't get back there anymore. (she's eating her Sherwood pellets right now! haha. I'm MAKING her eat them!) I like having her out a lot too, because it shows me what she'll chew on. So far, she hasn't chewed on anything. She has enough cardboard and things to be on, so she is occupied. I really hope I luck out and get another non-chewer.


----------



## whitelop

Okay, here are my last pictures for the night then I HAVE to go to bed. I have to start painting my kitchen tomorrow! YAY! :rollseyes
But here is Ellie on top of her new castle. AND she was chewing on it! hahaha. I guess she DOES chew, I spoke too soon. AND she was trying to chew on my USB cord. The only cord she's tried to chew on. (it doubles as my phone charger too, so thats no good) I pressed her head down and told her no. So hopefully she'll learn. She didn't go towards the lap top cord though. They're strange creatures. 

Anyways, here are the pictures! 















Question: are the pictures really big for you guys? Like they're big on my computer, but they take up the whole width of the forum page and I don't have to scroll from side to side. It fits in there perfectly. Are they big enough to make you guys scroll from side to side to see the whole picture? If they are, let me know. Photobucket really hates me and it won't save the edits I make a lot of times, and I feel like the pictures are TOO big! 

PS. I just put her in her cage for the night and she's going crazy. She is biting the bars and running from side to side, she really wants back out. Too bad I can't leave her out while I'm sleeping. Time to cover her up, like a bird! hahaa.


----------



## Chrisdoc

They are big but we don't care, means we get a better look at that little cutie, she is so lovely and getting bigger. I love seeing them grow into their skin.She really is the Queen of the castle and I love her periscoping on top to see even more. 

I hate photobucket as well sometimes, you try and reduce the size but it always looks miles bigger on here that it did on the photobucket site. 

Oooohh, starting to chew cords, I tried telling Houdini off but he just runs away and finds something else hahaha.

A hunter cat, not good around Ellie but you look as though you've got it covered. That's what I was worried about with my friend's dog. She's got terrier in her and that's not good for rabbits as they are natural hunters so best to keep them away. 

You're off to bed and I'm not long up....time differences are sometimes such a pain although I love getting up in the morning and ready all the posts I've missed during the night.


----------



## Imbrium

the pics are always huge here. I've tried resizing them on my camera, in the editing program and in photobucket. the same pic that's huge here is normal sized on other forums. dunno what the deal is. I never have to scroll sideways to see the whole thing, though, so it's all good.


----------



## holtzchick

Awh that was nice of the vet to do that for you! 

When I got Peter's urn back from his cremation, I had only paid for a standard one (when I say only, it was friggin expensive :/). 
When I got the urn home, I noticed the vet had paid for an extra heart with his name engraved on it because they knew how much I loved him. 

Now you have things that remind you of Bunny Foo Foo but in a happy way I hope! 

As for the cardboard castle, that is one piece of work. 

One last touch, I LOOOOOOVE your big smokey cat! He looks just like a barn cat I used to have as a child smartest and sweetest cat EVER. She reminded me of Phoenix.


----------



## whitelop

Imbrium said:


> the pics are always huge here. I've tried resizing them on my camera, in the editing program and in photobucket. the same pic that's huge here is normal sized on other forums. dunno what the deal is. I never have to scroll sideways to see the whole thing, though, so it's all good.



I know right! Even with the old software or whatever, its all so big! I don't understand. And some peoples pictures are so big that I actually have to scroll over. I'm glad you don't have to. I have google chrome and I thought that maybe that was it. But I guess not. Photobucket hates everyone and I think they should fix that. If it doesn't work when you edit it, then why the hell are their editing settings? Jeez. (sorry y'all it feels like a rant day! I didn't get a whole lot of sleep)


----------



## whitelop

holtzchick said:


> Awh that was nice of the vet to do that for you!
> 
> When I got Peter's urn back from his cremation, I had only paid for a standard one (when I say only, it was friggin expensive :/).
> When I got the urn home, I noticed the vet had paid for an extra heart with his name engraved on it because they knew how much I loved him.
> 
> Now you have things that remind you of Bunny Foo Foo but in a happy way I hope!
> 
> As for the cardboard castle, that is one piece of work.
> 
> One last touch, I LOOOOOOVE your big smokey cat! He looks just like a barn cat I used to have as a child smartest and sweetest cat EVER. She reminded me of Phoenix.


Thats really sweet with the heart for him! They did her paw prints, but I haven't called to see if their done. And I'm not sure how much they'll charge me, if they do. I still had to pay for her spay since she passed AFTER the spay was complete. It makes sense, but I was a little pissed when they told me it was still going to be $185 as I holding a carrier with my deceased rabbit in it. 

Hahaha. The cardboard castle is a piece of work. I'll be honest, I got like half way through it and asked myself what the hell I was doing. But, I had this plan in my head since before Foo passed. I was going to make Foo this castle, just on a larger scale since she was a lot bigger than Ellie. So I kind of couldn't stop collecting toilet paper and paper towel rolls. I kind of know how hoarders feel now! But now, my project is done and Ellie likes it. So I can stop collecting the rolls like that. ahahahaha. Maybe! 

And as for Smokey, she is a nut. That is the craziest cat I've ever met in my life. She is so good and so smart, but god is she annoying and completely insane. She will meow at me until I figure out what she wants. Normally if I walk into the kitchen though she'll tell me what she wants. (food, water or outside.) She's the one we saved from our old apartment complex because her owner died and didn't leave a cat plan.


----------



## whitelop

So I'm having banana chips and coffee for breakfast. I really wish Ellie was old enough to have banana chips! I just want a rabbit to share bananas with again. lol I know that probably sounds weird. But mine and Foo's morning ritual was to eat the ends off my son's banana. Ellie doesn't know what a banana is, but I'm sure she'll love it! Most bunnies love banana's. I wish I could share my banana chips with her.


----------



## holtzchick

I doubt the vet will charge you much for her prints! Then again, who knows :/ 

Awh, yeah, Nanners in the morning are the best. 

I LOVE peanut butter so I'm always eating something with it, usually an apple or banana at which point the bunnies get a piece (minus the PB)


----------



## whitelop

I know! I was the same way with Foo. My son eats a lot of bananas and I only take bites of his and I eat apples, so Foo got those things. 
I just can't wait to give Ellie the good stuff! haha. I'm going to wait longer than 12 weeks with her though, because I'm not totally sure how old she is. She's still so tiny.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Mine love bananas as well but I only give them the end between them as I am always scared of overdoing it....I just love the sound of them nomming on the mushy banana, it´s so cute.


----------



## whitelop

You probably aren't over doing it with the banana. I think its like 1 tsp per 2 pounds of rabbit. With Foo, she got two ends a day on most days because my son eats a banana as breakfast and desert. So it was about 2 tsp I guess.


----------



## JBun

My poor bunnies don't get nana's  Haha, I'm too paranoid about tummy problems to give treats, though a few of my rabbits would be just fine if I did. The best treat they get is a baby carrot, but that's just the ones that don't have digestive problems. 

Woohoo, I love her castle! I love the pic of her sitting atop her castle surveying her realm  It'll be interesting to see if she really takes up the chewing thing, or if she just turns out to be a nibbler. My rabbits that are chewers, would have that lovely castle ripped to shreds in an hour! You should try stuffing hay in to a few of the toilet paper rolls to see what she will do. You could make this an officail rabbit thing and market it, lol. Munch and Chew Castles for rabbits


----------



## Chrisdoc

Like the sound of that, mine would love it but not sure how long it would last. I only give them banana every other day if that as I worry about their tummies but I sometimes am tempted as they absolutely go mad for it. Wonder if it´s the taste or the texture that they like best. :dunno


----------



## whitelop

I'm going to go with the sweet taste of the banana. Bunnies are like little kids, they only want the sweet junk food. haha. 

Jenny, that would be A LOT of paper rolls! And a lot of time! I probably will stick some hay in there for her, she likes 'different' hay, lol. 
I don't really mind if she nibbles cardboard, but its the other things that worry me. Like, I would eventually like to let her out in my living room like I did Foo, but if she likes carpet then she can't be in here. 

I actually AM going to let her into the living room tonight or into the front room. I'm beginning the painting process of my kitchen, so her cage hast to move. Since my son won't be here I can move the gate from around the wood stove and give her a little area to play in while I'm painting. She'll probably like to explore somewhere new. I just hope she can't climb the gate, its this one http://www.walmart.com/ip/North-States-Superyard-Xt-Gate/8457890 That one seems pretty climbable to me. But we didn't get a metal x-pen to put around the wood stove because we didn't want it to get hot and burn my son. But this one doesn't get hot at all. Well, it is like 4 feet away on two sides and 3 feet on one side, so it never feels the heat. Its turned out to be a great pen. 

I have a question for cat owners; one of my cats, she's my old lady cat, Smed. She likes to pee and sometimes poop in my house. She is really scared of Smokey, because Smokey hunts her all the time. Smed will lay behind the tv to get away from my son and everyone else. She is my son's favorite cat. Could she be peeing in the floor because she's scared of Smokey and she doesn't want to have to go outside to face Smokey? Or is she acting out because of Smokey? Or is it because she's like 13 years old and a little loose in the head? hahaha. She's making me crazy though. Sometimes I just wish I had a herd of rabbits, rather than the other animals I had. And she throws up all the time. She JUST threw up in the floor. ughhhhhhh. ullhair:

PS. I don't know if anyone is a Led Zepplin fan or a Heart fan. But Heart just did a cover of Stairway to Heaven at the Kennedy Center for something, but Robert Plant was there. It was AMAZING. She can still sing like no one else! Here's the link. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mf2O3OAQjng\
Its pretty awesome! Or at least I think so! hahaha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Love the song, it's great and she sings it so well.

That pen looks fantastic, I've seen it before but haven't seen anything like that over here anywhere, it makes me so mad as you can get some great things and it's always difficult to get anything decent over here. 

I'm sure she already loves her castle and is so glad that mummy made it for her. Yes, carpet can be a difficult thing, mine do like to chew the rugs they have in their enclosure so I just put cheap ones in there so I don't mind so much. But, I'm sure I'd be pretty mad if it was decent carpet. I do think that mine would chew it for sure so glad I haven't got any. 

Don't know much about cats but maybe she is scared to go out in case she meets her tormentor. It could be age as well as my sister's cat when she got older kept missing the litter tray and peeing on the floor, it drove her mad. I'm laughing cos I was remembering when I was younger and I was at university in Cordoba. I used to walk there every morning and one morning a dog started following me and jumped on my back. This happened for about a week and it used to sit and wait till I walked past. I started changing the route I took there and walked the long way round just so I wouldn't have to see that **** dog. The funny thing was when I finished at lunch time, I would send someone out to make sure he wasn't there waiting for me....I can laugh about it now but it wasn't funny at the time.


----------



## JBun

Rabbits are totally junk food junkies! In the morning I feed 4 of my buns a piece of carrot, and they are all over me trying to get to it. I have to hurry and get Dakota's to her first before she decides to attack Flopsy because he is trying to take 'her' carrot, haha.

Good luck with your paint job today! We definitely need pictures


----------



## whitelop

So the primer coat of paint is on! YAY! I'm so tired. I had to prime the walls because my walls are wood paneled. (Yes, how nice the 70's were to houses) And I'm painting the walls like a creamish color. Well, I don't know what color yet because I haven't bought the paint! haha. I'm going in the morning to pick out some paint. My mom helped me tonight and she's coming back to help me tomorrow and Sunday if need be. Hopefully not! But I think the primer is the hardest part, its SO thick and its like painting on Elmer's glue. lol 

Well, Ellie is in the living room with us. I didn't want to kill her with the paint fumes. haha. It was a little strong, thank god I sent my son to his other grandmothers house. He wouldn't have been able to stay here. Ellie is super confused about where she is, but I swear, it never stops that bun from eating! hahaha. She is SO scared of the cats but she just keeps right on eating. She's a food nut! She's been going back and forth in her cage and periscoping to try to figure out whats going on. 

So I'm thinking that I want to try to find a armiore or a dresser/hutch or something to try to make a cage out of. I saw the thread recently and I've been inspired! lol I just need to find something for free or for really cheap so I don't have to drop a whole lot of money into it! I think my kitchen would look better with a bun cage in a piece of furniture rather than an ugly pet store cage! haha. So I'm going to keep my eyes out for things to make a cage out of. Fingers crossed I'll find something! 

I'll take some pictures of my "new" kitchen tomorrow! I'm excited about it!


----------



## JBun

I'm glad the painting went well. I can't wait to see pics! Poor little Ellie was just getting to like her kitchen home, but I'm sure when she realizes the rest of the house is fun too, she'll be just fine. That would be sweet if you built a cool furniture rabbit cage! I'm excited to see the one the other forum member is making. It looks like it's going to turn out pretty nice.


----------



## Chrisdoc

You are enthusiastic painting over the festive season but sometimes the urge hits you and you just have to do it. 

Little Ellie seems like she adapts to most things but likes to look them over properly before deciding if she likes it. 

Hahaha, another little rabbit dustbin like Bandy. He also never lets anything get in the way of food.

Love the idea of you making a hutch from a piece of furniture. Jenny, I remember seeing something on here as well, think it was a sideboard where they'd taken out the front panels. It looked fantastic, wish I was handy like that but no such luck. Would love to see you do your hutch and you must give us all instructions to follow to do the same. 

Not long up over here and so tired...that darn dog woke me up again at 6am...will have to have a siesta today to catch up lol.


----------



## holtzchick

Wow you painted haha we are both sick here and I think I have a tooth infection so I'm like barely able to clean. Jealous that you were able to get so much done! As for the playpen you should be fine. As long as she's not a jumper. Before you get set on making a cage out of a chest or armoire you should figure out if Ellie is a chewer or not since I'd hate for her to eat away your precious work


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I do have to scroll side to side to see the pics in your posts on my lappy that doesn't have a very high resolution screen. It's so worth it though, cuz OMG POINTY ELLIE FRONT PAWSIES!!! :rabbithop


----------



## Imbrium

whitelop said:


> She's making me crazy though. Sometimes I just wish I had a herd of rabbits, rather than the other animals I had. And she throws up all the time. She JUST threw up in the floor. ughhhhhhh. ullhair:



see, I'm right, having more cats than people in a household wears at your sanity 

hell, I'm getting a little bit of that myself even though I didn't even choose to have cats again - my neighbor's cat is practically stalking my two strays. yesterday afternoon, I found him over by my garage when I went to feed my kitties and the kitty that lets me pet it was throwing a fit, so I yelled at him and chased him back home (all the way into his back yard - I opened their gate for him and ushered him through). I went to run an errand and came back maybe half an hour later and Blackie was over bugging my cats again... so I chased him home AGAIN. I know his mommy feeds him well and he's got a BIG yard to roam, but for some reason, he's always coming over here.


----------



## whitelop

I'm having some MAJOR computer issues right now. So im on my phone right now. Everything is going great with Ellie. She's getting SO big! My husband even said how big she's gotten. lol i took her hay box out and took the grate off the litter box and her litter habits have been **** near perfect for over 24 hours. I guess she doesn't need nor did she like the grate. 

As for her food. She's still in transition, but barely. She's still at about 50/50 but since she leaves all the Sherwood pellets in the bowl so i feel like she's mostly eating Sherwood with a hint of kaytee. Lol she eats the kaytee so fast, so for the whole day she eats nothing but sherwood. Her poops still look great though! 

I finished painting my kitchen yesterday. It looks great! Once i get my computer issues sorted I'll put some pictures up. Now just to work on the floors in there!


----------



## JBun

You are so ambitious, especially to be doing all this home improvement stuff in the winter. I always use winter time as a perfect excuse to avoid that kind of stuff  

I was starting to worry a little about you guys since it's been like 2 *whole* days since you we last heard from you and Ellie, haha, you know what us worriers are like. I'm not glad you're having computer problems, but I am glad that's all that it was  Besides, I'm sure I'm not the only one that has to have my Ellie fix. I miss hearing about that little peanut  I'm glad to hear her potty habits are back on track. It's frustrating when our rabbits don't want to cooperate with using their litter boxes. I've been coming out to a few pee puddles left by either Dakota or Flopsy. I'm not quite sure who the culprit is, grrr. I can't be too upset though, as it's probably Dakota, and she is my old girl. It's expected for her to have an accident every now and then.

Roo was soo cute tonight! My sister's family was over to dinner, and some of us were in the living room. So I brought Roo in to run around and play. Well, my nephew picked Roo up and was petting him. Roo's eye's were *wide* open. He clearly wasn't sure why this guy was holding him. My nephew put him back on the floor and Roo ran over to me and hopped on my lap and started climbing up my shirt, wanting to be held. I think he wanted to be comforted after that scary boy held him, haha. I loved it! It made me pretty happy to know that my little runt thinks of me as his protector, lol.

My rabbits are giving me the same trouble eating their sherwood pellets. I have 3 problem bunnies. Two of them do the same thing and eat all the old pellets first and then only eat the sherwood later in the day cause that's all that's left. The other baby, Libby, is pretty much all the way on to sherwood, but she keeps giving me this begging face when I feed. I tried to not give her any of the old pellets today, and she kept looking around frantically for her 'treat' pellets, so I gave her like 4 of them just to be nice to her, and stop her from looking so distressed, lol, silly bun. Then she won't touch the sherwood and goes to eat her handful of alfalfa hay. Only when everything else that is good, is gone, will she eat the sherwood. Thankfully I at least have a few rabbits that will eat the sherwood pellets with appreciation. Zeus loves them! He gets so excited when it's time for pellets, but unfortunately for him, he probably won't get them anymore. Poor Zeus


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, great to hear from you, I was worried too as I usually see all you guys on here every day...you have got me into the habit of having my fix with all of you every day and I miss when you´re not there. I bet Ellie is growing and it´s good that she´s eating lots to make those little bones strong and healthy so she can do super jumps and get out. Mine are experts at that as I came home day before yesterday and opened the living room door and there was Snowy happily sitting on the sofa. Bandy was on the chair under the dining table and the only reason Houdini wasn´t out was that his cage is closed at the moment due to his issues with Snowy. I had to laugh as they actually don´t create havoc just like the comfy furniture rather than their own home hahaha.

You´re a glutton for punishment painting the kitchen over the holidays, don´t know where you get the energy, you must let us see how it turned out.

Roo sounds so gorgeous. Poor little chap just wanted an extra cuddle from mummy as that little boy really scared him swooping down on him like that. He´s a little darling. And poor Zeus, he will miss his pellets but it´s for his own good although I bet he doesn´t think that. 

I´m getting ready for our New Year´s Eve now, it arrives before yours. I´ve got bunny duty now, doggy duty later this afternoon and then to my good friend´s house for a typical Spanish New Year´s Eve..I´ll take photos and post tomorrow if I can. 

Morgan and Jenny, have a great time and all the best for a fantastic New Year 2013. :hugsquish:


----------



## whitelop

Jenny, Roo sounds like a little ball of sweetness! I bet it did make you feel good that you're his comfort. A similar thing happened with Ellie the other night, she was in a pen in the living room while i was cleaning her cage. She was terrified! So i got in the pen with her and she climbed up my shirt to my chin, to her safe spot, under my chin. 

Chris, i can only imagine what a Spanish New Year's is like, i bet its wonderful! I can't believe Snowy and Bandy jumped out of their enclosure! What little rascals! I'm so glad they didn't destroy anything, they just wanted a soft place to sleep. Haha

As for Ellie, she is so smart! She has had two tiny pee spots on her blanket and like 10 stray poops. She's really getting the hang of of her litter box! I wonder how long it will last though. Lol i wish she would just eat the sherwood like a normal bun, then she would be extra perfect! Haha 

Oh and for how i stay energized, LOTS of coffee! And Irish breakfast tea with more caffeine than should be allowed. Haha. I wish i was joking. I get like 4 hours of sleep a night then load up on caffeine in the morning and push through my day! And Jenny, winter time here doesn't really count. It doesn't really get cold. Like 48* that's cold but it doesn't snow. So i am fortunate enough to still be able to get a bunch of crap done, lol. 

Happy New year!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Cute little Ellie, running to mummy for comfort. 

Ellie is definitely smart, I think that's a trait of the dutchies that they look sometimes as thought they're thinking everything through. I'm sure she'll keep up with her litter habits, mine are really good now, I get some stray poops in the enclosure but all pees in the right place. 

It's like Fort Knox now round their enclosure although even when they're home alone, they don't get up to much cos there's not much in the room now that they can get to. Houdini's the worst and he can't get out. 

I'll take some photos tonight as the amount of food they eat is amazing...seafood to start (langoustines, really big crab legs, shellfish, spanish serrano ham and spanish manchego cheese, followed by roast leg and lamb and trimmings and then dessert. I've made a trifle as they absolutely love it and it's now become a New Year's eve tradition but I've also baked butterfly cakes which they also really like. Will take a photo of all my hard work later before everything disappears. 

Mmmm, I love coffee when I'm out but love Earl Grey tea when I'm home and drink loads of it. There's nothing like a lovely cup of tea 

Once again, have a great time and hope 2013 brings lots of good things


----------



## JBun

Don't you just love it when our buns turn to us for comfort  It makes me feel like I've done a good job bonding with my little Roo.

Well, if smartness is a dutch gene, I think it missed my Roo, at least when it comes to litter box habits. Roo is the absolute worst out of all my rabbits. He just won't pick a corner and pees wherever he feels like, haha, except in his lovely hay box that he uses for a bed!

Chris, that's so funny that your two boys escaped! I bet Houdini was going insane when he saw them escaping and he couldn't escape himself. Maybe he'll learn to behave himself  I really hope you're able to find a solution for your boys. Lol, that little boy that picked up Roo is actually a BIG boy. I was pretty young when my older sister had kids, and I'm between you and Morgan agewise. Roo probably wouldn't have minded if a little boy was holding him, but it was this really big, unfamiliar guy  And Zeus isn't missing his pellets yet. I didn't have the heart to cut him off completely. I can't give him much as it'll give him a tummy ache, so he gets just a little pinch of them. Just enough to keep him happy and excited to be getting them 

Happy New Year to you both!!! Morgan, I hope you do something fun, and Chris, that food sounds delicious. How could you not have a good time eating all that wonderful food  I have a family Christmas party on new years, so that should be fun. Not sure what I'll be doing tonight though.


----------



## whitelop

Awww! Roo is smart in his own way! He's a boy and boys are messy! He's so cute though, how could you get mad at that little baby for not using his potty box. haha. How is Zeus' tummy doing? And Toby, how are his poops? 

Our other laptop completely crashed and I had to literally dig out my old laptop out of the shed, from when I was a teenager. I haven't used this thing since I was like 17. We bought it brand new, like two months into it the fan broke so it would constantly over heat. Ugh. So I said screw that and stopped using it. Then I re-met my husband at like 19 and totally comendeered his laptop! haha. His is from when he was 18, it was a graduation present. We're 23 now. 
So right now, my laptop is literally sitting on top of a fan. Like a floor fan. haha. Its the only way I can use it and keep it cool enough to not turn off. We need to get one of those lap fan things for it. This is totally ridiculous though. I do like looking at RO on our TV though, its in HD and its HUGE! hahaha. But I can't comment on threads from the PS3, for some reason it won't let me. haha. So I have to do it with my phone and that takes forever! Actually what we NEED to do, is buy a new freaking laptop or tablet, but they're so expensive! It just seems like such a waste of money! Ughh. Its so difficult. Because neither of us really want to spend the money on a new whatever, but we both know it has to happen. Which sucks. I mean, we don't even have cable because we don't want to spend $80+ a month on cable and internet, just for entertainment purposes. We clearly have the internet and now we have Netflix that streams through our PS3, but thats only like $8 a month, so its not bad. But to have to drop like $500+ on a new laptop/tablet, that SUCKS! 

Anyway, on to Ellie related things. She has been out of the cage for a while now. She has only had like 10 stray poops out of her litter boxes and NO pees! YAY! I put two litter boxes in the corner of my kitchen floor that she likes to pee in, so she has no floor to get onto in that corner and BAM she's peeing in the litter boxes! She is so good. She also has only had a few stray poops in the cage and like 2 pees. I feel like I'm repeating myself right now, am I? Plus, she is SO sweet! She comes up to me when I walk into the kitchen and stands up against my leg. She hops in my lap when I sit down. I did sex her and I'm pretty positive that she is a girl! Like 98%, since I wasn't doing it with the pictures right in front of me! haha. But she appears to have girl parts. lol 

HAPPY NEW YEAR! My husband just called me from out of town and told me happy new year. It sucks him not being here, but oh well. I'm a little bummed that I couldn't go out and do anything. But its okay, its safer this way to not go anywhere! hahah. 
I hope everyone had a wonderful and safe New Year's Eve! 

Now I'm going to go love on my bunny and give her a little hay block for her New Year's Eve treat!


----------



## whitelop

PS. I burned the back of my hand on the stove pipe of our wood stove, like 3 days ago. It was the night I started painting my kitchen. We have it blocked off all the time to keep my son away from it, so don't freak out anyone, lol. I was standing next to it because I was freezing, and I tapped the back of my hand on it! I didn't even touch it for a long enough amount of time to be measured. But I have this HUGE burn on the back of my hand. Its awful. It didn't hurt much for the first few days. UNTIL, I went to freaking walmart! I was unloading my cart on to the conveyer belt (this will be *graphic* so if you're squeemish don't read!) then I hit my burn hand on the side of the cart and rolled the burned skin back! It was freaking awful. I let out this massive slew of cuss words while standing there and **** near cried. NOW, my hand hurts so bad. Its like in the muscle or something. I put neosporin on it and everything, even a bandaid at one point just to make sure the neosporin stayed on. I mean, it hurts so bad, that if I just let my arm hang by my side, the blood flow to my hand is terribly painful. I have to hold my hand up. I can't grip anything with that hand. I feel like its a little infected, but I'm washing it and putting stuff on it. Is there anything else I can use on it?

Well, since I'm rambling. I'll just say that my animal supply kit is a little low on antibiotics. Smokey Big Cat has something going on with her. Her third eyelid is up and she has had some MAJOR stomach upset. Like she's farting and stinky and she's pooped in the house multiple times because she couldn't hold it I guess. Anyway, I noticed her third eyelid and that seemed strange to me. So I went to get her some clavamox that I thought I had in my kit. Nope, gone. I mailed it to Tennessee to my mom when she lived there 6 months ago, for a dog up there. I mailed her the last of my good stuff! So I went into the fridge and found some liquid clavamox from when Smoke BC got grazed by a car last year. Its the liquid suspension already, and it was a little discolored, but it doesn't expire until 1/13/13 or something. So I gave her a dose and figured, either it would make her feel better or make her feel nothing as it killed her. Its a little morbid, but hey, you gotta do what you gotta do. Then I remember there was some people amoxicillian in there too, from my son earlier this year. I didn't finish it because he didn't really need it, they just over prescribe antibiotics. I didn't give her any because I wasn't sure the dosage for a cat using people amoxicillian. It is 400 mg per 5 mL. So what would be okay to give my 15 lb cat? I didn't want to totally poison her. 
I did have to dose one of my cats with dewormer, but Smokey doesn't have worms. I think she got a hold of something outside. 

Alright, enough of my rambling, lol.


----------



## JBun

Roo _is_ cute in his own way  and he is _so_ a boy. At least I'm pretty sure he's a boy, but I've been wrong before. I'm not upset at all that he doesn't have good litter habits, it would be nice though. I wish he was like Ellie  You know what's funny is that when I let him out to play in the living room, he doesn't have accidents, not yet anyways. I do keep a close eye on him and make sure to put him back in his cage for a drink and potty break. Man that boy drinks! As soon as I put him back in his cage, that's the first thing he does... Zeus is doing better on just a pinch of pellets now. He hasn't been sitting like he's uncomfortable anymore, so that's good, and actually, his poops even look a little better too. Toby's don't look better though. I'm not quite sure what to do about him. I'm trying to get him off of his old pellets and onto sherwood completely, to see if that makes any difference, but you know how they are with giving up the old pellets. They act like you are trying to starve them, haha. I may have to end up taking him off pellets too, like Zeus, but I'll have to try a few things to see what works best for him.

You know, my sister is pretty good at finding great deals on electronics(new). She manages to get a lot of stuff free just by looking out for things with a rebate. Anyways, if you want I could ask her to keep an eye out for a good deal on a laptop or tablet. You would need to give me specifics on what you are looking for like screen size, speed, features, those kind of things. Just let me know.

Well now, see, aren't you glad you are home on this new years night, so you can chat with all of us other rabbit people stuck at home too, lol  Ellie is just a total sweetheart! I think both you and I lucked out with our little dutch bunnies


----------



## JBun

Ok, you type this whole new post so now I _have _to respond, haha.

I got a burn like that too once, but from a light bulb while I was under the since fixing a faucet. Melted my skin where it touched, and boy did it hurt! Lol, I bet those people in line at walmart, were wondering what your problem was. Ok, so you're in luck. I've got my sister who's a nurse, sitting here by me. Now is this a really severe burn? Did it blister? How big is it? And do you really think the muscle is showing? If it is then you need to go in tonight and get it looked at as you are vulnerable to bacteria in the wound. If it isn't really muscle that you are seeing but a layer of skin, and you don't think it's a deep burn at all, then you could get a dish with cold water in it and stick your hand in there for a while. If you have any burn gel with lidocane in it, then that will help a little. I would also keep it wrapped with gauze, with a non adherant gauze pad over the burn. This is all if it isn't a big or deep burn and if it isn't infected. A burn will be weeping fluid from it, but that is different than it being infected. If you do think it is infected, you may want to have it looked at tomorrow. 

Sorry, I can't help much with the cat. I only do bunnies and people, lol , I know nothing about cats.


----------



## whitelop

For my burn, I can't see the muscle. I think its infected or something and it HURTS down to the muscle. So its hard to grip anything at all. It hurts to make a fist. The burn itself is about 2 inches long and half an inch wide. There is one spot where the skin rolled back, its open. Thats why I'm keeping the neosporin on it. Unfortunately I don't have any kind of burn ointment. I wish I did. And my neosporin doesn't have any pain killer in it because I've had to use it with the animals before. Lmao. I ran out of people neosporin, so I had to break into the animal box and get theirs, haha, thats sad. With their neosporin, I never touched the tip to the actual animals, I think I only used it on the rooster; I used a q-tip to put the stuff on his leg. So I don't think there is any cross contamination. I also wiped the whole tube down with alcohol to clean it. haha. Its just so sad that I had to break into the animal stash. 

As for the cat, I'll have to google it. I think that 5 mL is too much for her. 

I think I finally have this laptop running right! Ahhh. It makes me so happy. Well other than the fact it HAS to sit on some kind of air flow to keep it from over heating. But I think that could be an easy fix. Hopefully we can put off buying a new piece of technology for a few more days! And Jenny, I may PM you with some specifics of what we're looking for.


----------



## Imbrium

if by "We need to get one of those lap fan things for it." you mean a laptop cooler... omfg, those things are AWESOME! no one bothered to tell me about them when I got a laptop and the **** thing was eating a top-of-the-line NVIDIA card every 6 months on the dot (under warranty, thank god... I think I had it replaced three times in all) until I finally learned about laptop coolers and now it's had the same video card for like 4-5+ years and is still going strong. I got a Cryo LX, which was on the pricey side, but man was it worth it.

sorry to hear about the horrible burn  I think they make special bandaid things for burns, or maybe they weren't specifically for burns... but I remember using bandaid things that were clear and much thicker than regular bandaids and had no pad portion to them, I wanna say maybe a "second skin" type thing?... for the occasional burn on my hands when I was a cook at IHOP. it was GOOD ****!

aha! something like this stuff... http://www.zorotools.com/g/00063194/k-G2353206?utm_source=google_shopping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Google_Shopping_Feed&kw={keyword}&gclid=CLuC__bRxrQCFZGiPAodUmwApg
http://www.spenco.com/products/healthcare/spenco-medical-second-skin/2nd-skin-aquaheal
(I got something similar from the grocery store or w/e)

dunno why the first link isn't working, but if you copy/paste it, it works


----------



## whitelop

I'll look into those laptop cooler. My friend's mom has one for her laptop and its awesome! I know thats what we need for this one, the piece of crap. lol I hate technology. Except this PS3. I LOVE that thing, only because of the Netflix. 

My burn will hopefully heal soon enough. I don't really want to get anything special for it, but its good to know there are special things for burn like that. I find that I frequently burn myself on random things. Its like I'm stupid or something and don't know what hot is. lmao. 

Has anyone ever watched the show American Horror Story? I don't know what channel it came on regularly, but I've been watching it on Netflix and its NUTS! Its like a horror movie made into different episodes. Its graphic and gorey and there are a lot of cussing. I. LOVE. IT! I love horror movies anyway, so this is the greatest thing I've ever found. lol


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow, you lot have really been busy well I've been in bed hahaha. Hope you all had a great new year eve celebration. Mine was fantastic, the food was lovely and far too much of it and we all ate our grapes in the specified time. I took some photos so I'll download them later when I get home and you can see what we had. 

Sorry to hear about the burn, they are really painful but if you ever get one again, stick your hand in iced water for as long as you can stand it and, I tell you, you won't believe the difference. I burned the tip of my finger last year on the bbq. Was doing a paella and forgot the handles from the pan would be red hot and touched one, my finger actually stuck to it. My sister got some ice in water and I sat there for about an hour and a half with my finger stuck in there and it never blistered at all. The iced water, however, was a killer but if you can stand that pain, it's amazing how much it helps. 

Ellie is such a good little girl going her poops in pees where she should, she's so clever. I love little Roo and I'm sure his smart gene will kick in pretty soon. I love it when they come to you as well for cuddles. I was so happy last night apart from spending the night at home, I had Snowy on the sofa and he actually licked my lips...my bunny kissed me...he's just such a little darling. 

Yes, Houdini was well mad that he was stuck inside and they were out. When I got back last night at around 1.30, I let them out for a while and Houdini was jumping and binkying all over the place, doing these complete turns while in the air...wow, was he happy. It was just so nice not to have to dash off back to the other place. 

Well, just off for breakfast as I'm back to see the dog, she was fine on her own, it was so weird this morning as there was hardly any traffic on the roads and the only people out were the joggers and the dog walkers. Obviously, everybody keeps late hours over here on NYE. There are no shops open today anyway.


----------



## whitelop

I'm so glad your boys got to spend some quality time out with you home! 
I love to watch them binky around, its so nice! 

And Ellie is such a good girl. I'm about to put her up for the night. She's been out since about 7pm I think. I haven't had to really keep track of her. She's been soo good. 

I'm still watching this show, American Horror Story. I'm totally addicted to it! Its freaking awesome! I'm scared because I live in a old house that people have died in, but its not real! haha. Its just late at night and I'm home alone with my son and my useless dog! haha. This is a great show though. Hopefully its got a few more episodes. 
And now I'm about to eat a southwest salad at like 4am or whatever time it is. Yummy!


----------



## JBun

I love how you are all trying to make me feel better about my learning challenged little boy, lol 

Chris, I love bunny kisses too, but do you know where that tongue has been! Haha, at least it's healthy poops they eat I guess. I'm glad Houdini was able to burn off some of his energy. I have to let Toby burn off his too as he is so hyperactive. 

The cold water should help your burn. If nothing else sticking your hand in cold water will help numb the pain a little. I remember that burn I got killed. I think cause it was a second degree burn, so it affected more layers of the skin. But, boy, it really hurt and seened to take forever to stop hurting. Oh sorry, don't mean to sound discouraging, just to help maybe explain why yours is hurting so much. Anyhow, I hope it gets to feeling better soon. And Morgan, better lock those doors! And that creaking floor, it's nothing, just an old house, lol. Sorry, I had to 

I thought i was bad, but you stay up even later than me!


----------



## Imbrium

I've got you all beat most days


----------



## Chrisdoc

I'm amazed you're all still up and I thought I went to bed late at just after 3am this morning. 

I caught a couple of episodes of American horror story, that's the one with Jessica Lange right...it was a bit spooky and definitely not for someone in a strange house on their own.....I start to hear all these weird noises and it freaks me out a bit even though the dogs there. 

Yeah, I know that it's a big gross getting smackers on the lips, yuk but he is a clean little bunny hahaha

Just keep your burn clean and covered for the first days as there's nothing worse than knocking it. I remember years ago, I fell off my small scooter and burnt my leg on the exhaust pipe. Wow, did that hurt and a few days after doing it, I knocked it again...bit like you Morgan, turned the air blue as it was mega painful so take care with it and it will eventually get better.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I burnt the back of my hand too. This is what happend I was standing on my bed folding some covers and my hand hit a lightbulb and burnt. Boy it hurted. And I burnt my finger on christmas by lighting candles. I was lighting candles and I reached over a candle and my finger went into the fire and put it out and it burnt my finger.

I hope your burn heals soon!


----------



## holtzchick

I hope you had a happy new year! 
Sucks that you burned your hand though! My boyfriend knows how that feels, he ALWAYS burns himself at work, now he doesn't even notice :/ 

It's so nice to hear how you and Ellie are bonding! She does sound like a real sweet heart and it sounds adorable that she will jump into your lap and rest on the side of your leg  It sounds like the bond that I have with Phoenix, I would do anything for that bun! How is she taking to the castle? Any major pieces taken off yet ?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Gosh, I'd forgotten about the castle, hope it's still intact and the little queen is still surveying her territory. She sounds so adorable and it's great that she trusts you and jumps on you. I need more pics, I'm missing my Ellie fix...hey, that rhymes, how cool is that haha.

Hope the burns improving, it hurts like hell I bet, I still remember my leg and that was a long time ago.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. About her castle...I broke it. lmao. I dropped it or something and the glue didn't hold up well enough on one corner and it broke. haha. She can still get into it but just not on it. 
My burn is better today, still a little tender but it does feel much better than yesterday. Thankfully. 

I think Ellie has grown since last night! hahah. I put her up at like 7 am, so that made for about 12 hours out of her cage, and she's up playing this morning and she looks bigger to me! She's gotten so big since I got her. Its amazing how fast they grow! lol 

As for pictures, since I'm on a different computer, I'm not sure if I'll be able to put pictures up with my camera. BUT, I have a kodak easy share camera and there is a kodak easy share thing on this computer, so they might be compatible and work for me! That would be really nice, wouldn't it! If it doesn't work like that, then maybe it will be like my old computer and I can just plug the cord in in and it will bring up this program thing to put the pictures on here. Who knows. I may be young, but I know so little about technology and stuff. I'm lucky that I was able to get this laptop running right in the amount of time it took me! I'll try for pictures later though. 
My husband said something about going to best buy to get a little laptop or something, or the laptop cooler for this one. Hopefully it will be a new one! haha. I'll let everyone know!


----------



## holtzchick

She's probably growing since you're letting her out so much.... Let me explain...

More out time = More binkies = More energy spent = More hunger built up = More food fed = More food eaten = Rapid growth rate  

LOL... hope that helps


----------



## whitelop

LOL Michelle, that's great math! You're probably right though. 

I just went in to check the.dryer and Ellie was rattling her food bowl, she looked STARVING! Then i looked at the bowl and its full of sherwood pellets! She looked at me, looked at her bowl then looked back to me as if begging me for pellets. lol She's crazy! I laughed at her and told her to eat her sherwood to get her junk food treat!


----------



## Chrisdoc

What a laugh, I can so imagine her doing that the little madam, she sounds like a real drama queen, I just love that little madam. She will be growing fast now and turning into such a lovely young lady. 

Wouldn't it be soooo nice if he came home with a surprise lol.


----------



## JBun

Our buns sure know how to have little temper tantrums about their food, lol. That's so funny to hear Ellie having a fit about it too. I decided to exercise some tough love and cut off feeding the last of the old pellets to Libby and Toby, today. After I dumped the sherwood in their dishes, they started looking around frantically for the 'good stuff', but it was not to be found. Do you think they broke down and ate the sherwood food? NO! Instead they both went to their hay baskets and started eating their handful of alfalfa instead. Oh, they'll eventually eat it, but not until everything else that is good, is eaten first. Bunnies :foreheadsmack: 

Our babies really are growing up so fast! I was looking at Roo today and realized he's almost like a grown bunny now. He was the runt and so tiny, but now it's like he outgrew being the runt and is as big as my other bunnies. At least he hasn't outgrown wanting to snuggle with me  

You have to fix Ellie's castle! How can she be queen without a castle to reside in


----------



## whitelop

Here are some pictures I took tonight. They're not good because I was having camera battery problems. Then downloading them to this computer was a HUGE PAIN IN THE ASS! And they're not edited AT ALL, every time I tried to edit I would freeze my pages. lol These are from tonight though, she's big!


----------



## whitelop

Jenny, I totally get it about the pellets! Ellie was a little brat today about them. She finally ate most of them I think. I need to refill them in a minute. But she is the same way, she'll eat her alfalfa hay or other hay before she eats all the sherwood pellets. So difficult! Oh well, she'll get used to them and she'll eat them, damnit! 
Well, she eats more sherwood than kaytee now anyway. Since sometimes I don't let her eat all the sherwood before I put more food in. So she gets leftover sherwood mixed with new sherwood and kaytee. So its like double sherwood. Oh well. Her poops are fine and she's difficult. hahahaha. 

My burn feels better as long as I have neosporin on it. That way its not tight and stiff. My hand is still sore though and its hard to make a fist or hold things, but its getting better. 


Oh and I wound up dosing my cat with 0.4 mL of amoxicillin. I did the math and while it wasn't totally accurate I'm sure (I'm terrible at math!) I think that it is close to the right amount. Hopefully! *crosses fingers*, I also gave her some simethicone. I think she's got some gas, she's pretty stinky. So maybe that will help her out. Her third eyelid is still up, so thats concerning. I'll give her another dose of amoxicillin tomorrow, and if its not better by lets say Friday or Saturday morning, I'll take her to the vet. I think she's got some sort of "garbage gut" thing. My dogs had it a few years ago and it was terrible, so I sort of hope its something like that so its curable. 
I hope that the antibiotics help and the gas drops make her tummy hurt less, if it hurts. Ughh. I hate when things happen to my animals, I hate that they can't tell me anything. 

Jenny, I'm glad Zeus is doing well, and I hope Toby's poops normalize! Poor baby. And Roo is such a cutie! Its crazy how fast they grow, I'm in shock by this. Foo was basically an adult when I got her plus I don't really remember her growing up. Its amazing to watch them grow like this! If she really was 8 weeks when I got her, then she is like 10 1/2 weeks now. 
My husband brought her into the living room today and he was like "look what I have" I said 'yeah a baby bunny!', he said 'she's not quite a baby anymore! Look how big she is! She was the size of my inner palm when you got her and now she is the size of my hand!' He has large hands but she really was that small. hahaha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Look at that bunny butt now, she is turning into a beautiful young lady. I love that periscope when she just looks at you with that cutie face. Ohhh, her face so reminds me of Houdini,different colours but same shape and eyes and that's one of his favourite poses on his hind legs. She is so adorable. 

I'm fascinated by these sherwood pellets, what's the difference between these and the kaytee that she doesn't like them. I think mine would eat anything, they're not really fussy like that. 

And your poor cat, I hope she gets better, it's awful when they're not feeling good cos they can't tell you exactly what it is so it's all guesswork.

Can't believe either that it's only 2 1/2 weeks that you've had her, it seems like so much more. 

And yes Jenny, she can't be the queen without her castle...I need more pics of Ellie surveying her territory haha.


----------



## JBun

I'm glad your burn is healing and that the neosporin helps. Burns just suck!

I just fed all the buns and there were Toby and Libby searching for their 'treat' pellets. i think it will take several days til they start to forget about those old yummy pellets, and are just satisfied with what they are getting. I'm interested to see if just being on the sherwood changes Toby's poops at all for the better. Everything is just kind of going to be an experiment with him, til I find the things that help him best. He's totally healthy though, otherwise, and always bouncing off the walls. Crazy boy 

I got my Ellie cuteness fix!  I'm so glad to see her cute face, and butt, lol! She IS looking really big! Our babies are just sprouting up like daisies. It's fun to see Ellie growing and her personality emerging. I love how she is totally attached to you now 

I hope your cat gets better. I hate it too, when our animals aren't feeling well, cause it's so hard to try and figure out what it is they need.


----------



## whitelop

The sherwood pellets are good for her and the kaytee pellets have sugar and other junk in them. So like any kid, she wants the junk food rather than the veggies!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Right, got it. Mine aren't fussed, they've had the junkie ones and the really good ones and they've eaten both.


----------



## holtzchick

Chris two and a half weeks can either feel like a VERY long time (as in my case) or a very short amount of time, likely Morgan's case. 

Ellie is certainly looking healthy and just radiating with bunny happiness!! You're taking great care of her and I bet as an adult you both will be inseparable  

Oh and I'm glad you liked the math. I'm quite good at math, but only on my own terms  

Poor smokey cat!! I hope it passes quickly!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Michelle, I can tell you these last two and a half weeks for me have felt like an eternity. I just cannot wait for my friend to get back on Sunday and just go home and return to normal with my three, I´m sure all this "abnormality" has been one of the issues as they haven´t been getting rid of all their excess energy as they´ve been locked up at night when they are usually binkying about the living room. I can imagine the time for you with your two´s issues has seemed ages as well. 

You´ll be Ellie´s bunny slave no doubt but I think she´ll be your lap rabbit forever :agree


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Michelle, I can tell you these last two and a half weeks for me have felt like an eternity. I just cannot wait for my friend to get back on Sunday and just go home and return to normal with my three, I´m sure all this "abnormality" has been one of the issues as they haven´t been getting rid of all their excess energy as they´ve been locked up at night when they are usually binkying about the living room. I can imagine the time for you with your two´s issues has seemed ages as well.
> 
> You´ll be Ellie´s bunny slave no doubt but I think she´ll be your lap rabbit forever :agree



I'm hoping for Sunday too. Thats when a season 2 Once Upon a Time episode plays.

And Ellie is such a cutie she is growing sooo fast!  Can you take a picture of your hand on Ellie for a size comparison?

And I can't belive she was so stubborn about the Sherwood Forest Pellets. But she'll learn that Sherwood pellets is all she'll get.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie is getting used to the Sherwood, I think. Or at least today she is. She goes back and forth. lol 
Last night, I was watching TV. I could hear Ellie in the kitchen, attacking her water bottle? It was weird, since she doesn't use her water bottle, she only drinks from her bowl. I keep the bottle in there, in case she dumps her bowl over. But she was biting it and attacking it last night! It was strange. I had to give her a few more kaytee pellets to feed her and make her go to bed, lol. I think I'll keep an eye on her, she may have been trying to get my attention so I would give her more pellets! The little sneak! 
I will take a picture of her with my hand as a size comparison. 

An update for Smokey, her third eyelid is down a bit more today, so she looks a little better. She seems a little more perky too. I'm going to dose her again with the amoxi later this evening. I think its helping. I hope so. She's upstairs sleeping right now, so I'll see how she looks when she comes down. 

My burn is going to leave the worst scar. I keep hitting it and opening it again. Its killing me! Its in the WORST spot. Every time I put my hand in the wood stove, I hit the back of my hand and get soot on the burn, so I have to wash it and it opens it up. Ughhhh. Its really bothersome! 

So I finished the first season(or only season) of American Horror Story. I. LOVE. IT! Its so good! 
Now I'm re-watching Freaks and Geeks, I watched it as a kid but it was a little too grown up for me, since I was like 10 when it came out. But I love this show too! Its so funny, like makes me laugh so hard sometimes! I'm glad I'm watching it again as an adult. hahah. They're so my people though! When I was in high school, I was one of those kids! I can so relate to everything. I was a total hippy in high school. I listened to all that music(and still do). 

Ahh, now to clean my house! I have to pick up all my son's toys! They're everywhere. He's making me crazy with the toys!


----------



## Chrisdoc

You're right sounds like she wanted to get your attention and it worked, how smart is that haha. 

Thank goodness Smokey is on the mend by the looks of it. 

I hate burns and it is so easy to knock them and put the healing process back. Have you got it covered still ? If not, maybe cover it for a couple of days until it's started to dry out. 

Wow, that's weird cos I was thinking about on New Year's Eve after I got home as I had the TV on till about 4 in the morning and they were advertising season 2 of American Horror Story so it must be coming out in the US first. Didn't say when but must be pretty soon. Never heard of Freaks and Geeks so now it's a good job Mr Google is around as I'll be consulting him to see what you're talking about.

Talking of cleaning, have noticed today that there is loads of dog hair everywhere so looks like I'll be cleaning the house before she arrives home...my house looks like a bomb has dropped on it at the moment so I'll worry about that when I'm back living there full time.:tonguewiggle


----------



## audrinasmommy88

Morgan, if i were you, I would go to Walgreens or Rite Aid or something and get some breathable non stick gauze to cover it with during the day to keep it clean and dry and it will help from reopening it. Dont put a bandage on it because it doesnt allow it to breathe. Aloe is really good for all kinds of burns, not just sun burns. You could try some of that. When I was working as a CNA I did rounds with the Wound Care Nurse and that is what we did for burns


----------



## whitelop

Rachel, that sounds like a good idea for my hand. Thankfully, I only hit it a few times today and then I stopped hitting it. 

On Ellie related notes. I found this cardboard tube thing in some packaging for my son's Christmas toys. So I put it in Ellie's cage and she LOVES it. She's been sleeping in it a lot and she runs through it all the time. My husband just saw her do it and he laughed a pretty hard, she's pretty funny. I told him I want to get her one of those quick-crete concrete tubes for her. The smaller ones are like $8, and I think she'll like it. She'll soon be growing out of little cardboard tube in her cage. 
There was also a piece of cardboard next to her litter boxes outside her cage and she decided she wanted to poop on that. haha. Instead of her litter box. She's silly. But at least its on the cardboard not the floor. 
She's coming around more to the Sherwood pellets. She ate the pellets faster today than she did yesterday. But when I did put her pellets down she chowed down on the kaytee pellets and ate them all before she could pull herself away from the pellets, lol. Junk food junkie! 

Ughh. My whoppers taste like box.


----------



## whitelop

Oh Chris, I watch American Horror Story on Netflix, so I just watched what was on there. I don't have cable tv so I don't even know what channel the show comes on normally. I just happened to find it on Netflix and watched all of it in a day and a half. So it was just the first season, I guess the second season is coming out soon. Hopefully it will be on netflix soon enough! I can't wait, its my new favorite show! 

As for Freaks and Geeks. Its about high school students in the 1980's trying to fit in and get through school. The main group is the 'burn-outs', they're basically hippies and I can relate a lot to them, like from when I was in high school. Its a pretty great show and its pretty funny, but it has some touching times too. 
Its pretty much where, James Franco, Jason Segel and Seth Rogen got their start.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, you won't believe this but last night, I was flicking through channels and I caught one of the second season episode so American Horror Story Asylum, apparently that's the new season title. It was absolutely brilliant so the new series is going to be so good. My friend has UK satellite TV so it was on the FX channel, think that's the Fox channel. I must make sure I catch it when it's on spanish tv. Just looking at the photos of Freaks and Geeks but don't think they ever showed it over here.


----------



## JBun

I second Rachel's suggestion for your burn. Tape a few gauze pads on there and it will help cushion and protect your burn a little. 

That's a good sign that Ellie is eating her sherwood pellets better. Pretty soon she'll be all switched over and won't know any different. Sounds like Ellie loves her new toy! Mine love little crawly tunnels too. I bet that big concrete one would be loads of fun for her


----------



## Imbrium

I still think you should give the second skin type bandages I suggested a try - they're much thicker than a bandaid, I wanna say maybe 1/8 inch, and kinda gel-like so they're very cushy and it doesn't hurt if you bump the burn against something. they really did work VERY well the times I used them (better than gauze imo, plus they won't stick to the wound).


----------



## whitelop

Okay gross poop story time! 
I was just sitting in the floor with Ellie, I was hand feeding her pellets(she would only eat the kaytee from my hand, lol.) 
So she's running around me and doing mini-binkies. I got up to get my coffee cup and sat back down and noticed this little tiny poop. I saw that there were two stuck together, not strung together but stuck together and they looked a little wet. I was like 'hmmm, thats weird'. So I told myself I would keep an eye on her and make sure nothing was going on. Then I saw another single tiny poop. I looked back at the two that were stuck together and realized they looked like cecals. Then she got onto the cardboard piece and went to cleaning, but then I saw she was eating a cecal. So she pooped the cecal out and then binkied off! 
She is such a baby! I know they don't always eat their cecals and this is only the second one I've seen, but is it okay that she didn't eat it? I worry so much about pellets and her getting too many! haha. I'm sure she's fine, since this is only the second one I've seen. 
As I was just typing the last sentence, I heard her knock her food bowl off the cardboard thing in the kitchen. There are probably pellets everywhere! 

Since I'm talking about pellets. She is up to like a 1/2 cup a day, which I know is fine. Her mix is now about 80% Sherwood, 20% kaytee.
I try to wait until her food bowl is empty to feed her more pellets. But to me it doesn't seem like shes eating as much hay as she was because she's getting more pellets than when she was little-little. I wonder if I should spread out her pellets more? I know they're supposed to get 'unlimited' but I think thats crap. But if I spread out her pellets, she'll eat more hay; so I feel like thats what I should do. I wanted to get some other opinions though, from the experts, ya know?! lol 

Ellie is so spunky this morning! She was binkying around me while I was sitting there. I only got up to tell y'all about the poop, lol. 
I feel like I need to spend more time with her though. She gets a ton of out of the cage time, but I feel like I don't sit in there enough with her. She isn't like Foo, like she won't come into the other size of the kitchen. The only time she comes into the stove side of my kitchen is when she's following me. But its way out of her comfort zone. So when I go in, instead of her coming to me, I have to go to her. So instead of her coming to me for love and pets and time, I have to go to her and sometimes its hard for me to find a few minutes to sit in the kitchen with her. But morning time is good and late at night is good too. I just need to do it. She obviously likes when I'm around since she binkies all over the place while I'm in the floor with her. 
I do miss a rabbit being under my feet all the time. Foo followed me everywhere and she was always under my feet. She sat next to me while I cooked and always stayed right there. I really hope Ellie is like that. She's still so skittish around the cats/dog and loud noises. I'm pretty clumsy and loud. haha. Foo didn't care about anything, nothing ever scared her. But I guess its because Ellie is a baby, things scare her off and under my laundry hamper. I hope she gets used to everything in time. She's really smart but skittish! 

Yep, its a rambling sort of day!


----------



## whitelop

On top of it being a rambling day, its a worrying day too. 

Since I wrote the above post, Ellie has pooped two more cecals. Is that too many?


----------



## Imbrium

yeah, it's fine if she doesn't eat all the cecals - Gaz used to leave me a few a day for a while.

I definitely wouldn't drop her below 1/2c pellets per day at this point, but you could always spread them out more. how much hay is she eating? if she's eating a pile of hay at least the volume of her own body per day, she's doing fine.

hopefully she'll get used to you and be underfoot more - mine certainly are these days! well, except for when I want to love on them, then they make themselves scarce... but if I'm doing something else, there they are! they get *super* excited when I come in the kitchen side door to the pen, lol - I'm pretty sure they think it always means food. because my breakfast nook was so cluttered and basically "dead to me" since before I got them, the only time I ever approached the pen from that side was to dump a colander full of veggies on their floor. then I cleaned out just the corner by the back door and put the boxes of hay there, since they're big boxes and are cardboard (ie vulnerable to teeth) so they can't go in the pen and are too big to go on any of the shelves I can reach from inside the pen... so every time I filled their hay, I went in and out the back door to the pen since the boxes were right there. now the breakfast nook is all sparkly-clean, so I use the back door to the pen any time I happen to be going to the pen from the kitchen side of the house and they'll run over right up to the door and get all underfoot like they're expecting food... even when they got pellets, a HUGE pile of hay and a whole romaine heart like 2 hours earlier


----------



## Chrisdoc

She sounds fine to me, I always find a few cecals from all of them that they don´t always eat. I´m sure she´ll get more adventurous as she gets older, she´s still only a wee baby and the big world outside still probably scares her but give her a bit of time and she´ll be in there with you. You´ll probably have to be careful as if she is a sparky little thing, she´ll be under your feet. I have to be careful with mine as sometimes they sit right under where you´re going to step, the number of times I´ve nearly stood of them but it´s never happened yet.

Oh heck, just had a hole eaten in my fleece by Snowy, I forgot to take it off as it´s one I really like and he´s been up with me licking my face and being such a little cuddly boy...that´s what you get for trusting them lol.


----------



## whitelop

Oh no, I can't believe he ate a hole in your fleece! They're such rascals!


----------



## JBun

Lol, Snowy! Most of my sweatshirts have little bunny holes chewed in them  
The times I've nearly stepped on a rabbit! Those little rascals dart right under my feet right as I'm taking a step. I've learned to either shuffle my feet when I walk around them, or to watch every single step I take. You think they would have more sense than to run under a big clomping beast like me 

Yeah, what Jennifer said about the cecals. I don't think spreading out pellets will make a difference in how much hay she eats. She may have just been going through a growth spurt that has now slowed down, so she's not eating as much hay. You could cut back just a little on the pellets if you don't feel like she is eating enough hay, and then up them again when she goes through another growth spurt.

Roo is a little timid too. It helps him to have a sibling to play with. He kind of follows their lead. You could try sitting a little out of Ellie's comfort zone to kind of draw her out into unknown territory. I find repetitive exposure helps too. Like taking her to different places with you, maybe to a different place in the house. Roo will usually be really nervous at first, but once I put him down to play while I sit with him, and he starts to look around and explore, he realizes that this new place isn't so bad and he'll start to run around and play.


----------



## whitelop

Its like second nature to shuffle my feet when I walk into the kitchen, because there were numerous times that Foo got skidded across the floor from being kicked, lol. 
I bring her into the living room with me and she sits on the couch with me. She likes to eat pellets on the couch and dig in my pillow. haha. I will start to sit a little outside of her side of the kitchen, to get her to come to me and get used to the rest of the room. She likes to have the laundry hamper to hide under, she also likes her pile of dirty cage blankets, lol. Just like Foo, Foo loved to lay on her dirty blanket pile too! 

I think I'll probably keep her pellets where they are. Its just a little weird for me to see cecals. I never really saw Foo's and I've only seen Ellie's like twice. So multiple times in one day is strange! hahaha. I think she's okay. I'm just going to give her more hay and make her eat it! lol


----------



## whitelop

I SAW A BABY BUNNY FLOP! AHHHHH! I'm so excited! 
I went into the kitchen and looked for Ellie. She was next to the fridge, between it and the wash hamper. She had her little back legs stretched out to the side and she looked SO comfy! I tried to get my camera but the freaking batteries were dead and by the time I got back with my phone she was already up. Ugh. I'm so mad I couldn't get a picture! I can't wait for her to flop out again. It was freaking adorable.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I started to see less hay consumption in Monty when she was about 3 months old. She got used to my routine of filling her pellets twice a day, and instead of grazing on hay, she was just waiting for more pellets. She would also shake the cage when I came into the kitchen when her bowl was empty. So I said uh, hell no. That's when I switched to having just hay in her cage, and keeping her bowl of pellets in the kitchen. She eats tons of hay when she's in there (and I give her one of her two salads of the day in there too), then she gets to eat pellets when she's out for a romp around the kitchen. It seemed like it helped the bond too, because I started holding the bowl on my lap so she would have to get close to me and put her front paws on my leg to reach her food. Ellie might be a little small to try this, but I just wanted to share the idea. I also started this routine to help keep myself from taking the lazy approach and not letting her out more then once a day. I'd visit her a lot, but yeah...I knew even when she was small that it wasn't fair to keep her cooped up, and having it be feeding time MADE me do it, and made it fun 

I've been slipping her leaves of lettuce since she was about that age, too. It's amazing how much salad this girl will put away now that she's 7.5 months. I've got her up to almost 3 cups a day and I've never seen her have any soft poop.

Anyway, enough of that rambling. I've been stopping by and reading every day but haven't been taking a moment to respond, so this will be a little pile of replies. Holy crap, I feel old now that you said your age. Here I figured you were my age or a year older, but it turns out I'm 5 years older than you. Good job, I didn't sense your youth at all  I burnt myself really bad on Dec. 1 when I was taking a saucepan with a loooong handle out of the oven. It just barely touched my wrist for a second, and immediately turned into a blister. Then that night I wanted to protect it and have some Neosporin on it without rubbing it all over my bed, so I put a bandaid on it. Bad idea! I picked a cheapie one (hey, it had donuts on it!) and it came off in my sleep, along with the top layer of skin  I had the same problem you do, with it absolutely throbbing any time I let my hand hang down. Something about the blood rushing to it just kills! It's a shiny, itchy, whiny bitch of a scar now, the size of a dime. It itches like hell from certain lotions, stupid thing. Makes it hard to type on my laptop because the edge of the laptop hits it right in the middle when I rest my arm on it. GAHHHHHH I hate burns. I've got three scars on my left arm now, all from the past year. I never had any before that, so I'm starting to get paranoid about it. *twilight zone music*

Okay I'm done rambling for now. I was going to upload a picture of my burn when it still looked like a zombie bite, but then who the hell would want to see that? I'll just keep that to myself  Monty sends nose bonks to Ellie :rabbithop


----------



## whitelop

I think i solved the hay eating problem. I got some hay off the bale in the barn and put it in a basket. She is going hay crazy! She has been getting old Timothy hay, that i think she's tired of. So coastal is the way to go! Foo liked coastal better too.


----------



## Imbrium

hehe


----------



## whitelop

Missy, you really cracked me up with the burn. Is it wrong that I do want to see the burn because it looked like a zombie bite?! haha. I may be a little crazy. 

I feed Ellie a lot of pellets by hand. She sits on my leg while I feed her pellets, so bond over that.
As for her hay, I found a wire basket and put her coastal in it, so she can eat it from sides of the basket and the top of the basket. She seems to like it a lot. Since she stays out of her cage for the most part now, I think I'll leave the hay basket out for her to eat out of. She seems to like the coastal better than the timothy. Which is fine with me, since I'm going to try not to buy any more packages of hay, only bales. She still gets her alfalfa and loves it, but that junk is a mess. Its all little tiny pieces and long thick stems. What a joke! She likes the thick stems, but the little tiny 'fluffy' pieces get everywhere and they're a little hard for her to eat. 

She has been out of her cage since like 7 am. She's done pretty well out of the cage. She's eaten a lot more Sherwood pellets today, I guess because she's been out so much today. 
I'm going to go sit with her in a few minutes. Do some mama-bunny bonding!


----------



## whitelop

On an animal unrelated note. My husband was taking a shower not to long ago and I heard him fall. So I laughed so hard that I couldn't go in there until I got my laughter under control. lmao. So I got my laughter under control enough to check on him. I went into the bathroom and through laugh-tears I asked him if he was okay. He said 'yes, but you're really delayed', I laughed even harder and told him 'sorry, I had to get myself under control!' As I laughed hysterically. He told me I was a b*tch and I laughed my way out of the bathroom. 
LMAO! Sometimes, its really funny when people fall down in the shower. That brings me to when I worked in a fast food place. This girl I worked with came in and asked everyone we worked with if we had ever fallen in the shower. A lot of us had, but this one guy we worked with had fallen so many times he had to have the little tub stickers to make the floor less slick. We laughed pretty hard about that. But we asked this group of cops that always came in. We had a pretty good relationship with them and one of them over-shared with us his story of falling in the shower. lmao, it was when he was in the marines, he fell in the huge marine shower at boot camp. We looked at him for like 10 solid seconds, and thought about all those men in that shower and him falling. Then we busted out laughing. We were crying by the end of it and the rest of the cops were like WTF? Over-share! hahaha. It was so funny. 
I can't believe I just typed all that out. My own memory, lol. Like you guys know what the hell I'm talking about. lmao. 

Oh and since I'm using my old personal laptop from when I was a teenager, I found some old stories I wrote when I was like 18. They're pretty good! hahaha. I could have blown 50 Shades right the hell out of the water! I need to be published so I can make millions too! 

Yep, I told y'all it was a rambling sort of day. There you go, there is my rambling for the rest of the week.  lol

PS. I just sat in the floor with Ellie until I couldn't sit there anymore, my knee is killing me. I was eating a rice pudding cup and a juice box. Yes, I said juice box! haha. I was like a little kid eating in the floor. lol Anyway, Ellie attacked my juice box! She took a chunk out of the corner of it. I squeezed it a little so like a dime sized drop of juice came out and she drank some of the juice. I wiped it up and she attacked the hoody I wiped it with(I was sitting on my husband's hoody). She wouldn't leave the juice box alone, so I put it on the counter and she proceeded to binky and bunny 500 around the whole kitchen. She can jump over a foot in the air! She is so fast. She shakes her little head and her ears go all over the place and then she takes off and goes around the hay basket, under the wash hamper, on top of her cardboard box thing, then back to me. She was going crazy! It was SO funny! She's such a little cutie!


----------



## whitelop

This is my last post I promise! I have to go to bed! 

I just cleaned Ellie's litter boxes and gave her a new blanket. Apparently, she is going to need a big litter box. That little tiny butt can't seem to make it all the way into the litter box to pee. She didn't pee in her cage at all, other than under the box. My guess is, she gets in and doesn't put that butt in and pees like she's in there all the way. So it was on the blanket a bit too, where the blanket edge was under the box. hahaha. But I did notice that she doesn't pee on the hay side, which is great! All of her hay was nice and dry. 
So I'm going to take her old hay box and small litter box and make them her out of the cage litter boxes and get her a regular cat sized one. She'll probably like it better anyway, since sometimes I find her snoozing in the hay side of her box. I also found her snoozing in the big hay basket tonight, it was adorable. She didn't potty in the hay basket either! I was surprised. 
She knows that cardboard is okay to potty on though! I had to make two cardboard boxes into litter boxes for one corner and she only potties in the boxes. I took one out and had a flat piece of cardboard down and she only pottied in the box and that flat piece. How smart is she! I got so lucky! She isn't pee marking yet because she isn't hormonal, hopefully she won't totally lose her litter habits later in life. 

Okay, I wanted to ask about hay. I hate hate HATE kaytee alfalfa hay. It was fine at first, now its all really fine pieces and sticks. Its terrible. I don't know what alfalfa is supposed to look like, because when I rode horses I got the alfalfa cubes, so it was pressed. But I hate this crap, its a huge mess. I put her handful into her food bowl that way she would be able to eat it all and not lose it in the coastal in her litter box. 
I feel like I have a pretty good while of keeping her on a grass/alfalfa mix, so would it be worth my while if I could find like a half bale of alfalfa? Or a mini bale? I mean, if she eats it until she is 7 months or so, thats ... 5 1/2 months or so left on alfalfa. Or does she even need it? She gets the sherwood which is alfalfa, and she only gets like 2 handfuls of alfalfa a day. I'm sure we've covered all of this before, but I'm stupid tonight. I might just end the alfalfa after this stupid bag is done. I want to call kaytee and tell them their hay looks like ****. They may send me a good bag! 

Okay, I'm done now. Now that I've assaulted you all with my strange ramblings. Its been a bad day today for that, lol. My poor husband.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, you do tell some real good stories, the shower ones are so funny. It's a bit like when someone slips on the ice and you can't help them up cos you're laughing so much. Why is is when somebody falls down that it makes us all laugh even though they could have hurt themselves.

How funny is Ellie with the juice carton, bet she enjoyed those few sips and then having a silly half hour as I call it where they run about like mad as though they're on something. Houdini does that, he'll run around the enclosure really fast and then out of it and binky all about and then back in and so on....he's the only one that does that but he seems to like it so who I am to say. It does make you look at them as though...hey what is the matter with you lol...

Bandy used to hold him bum over the end of the litter tray and pee onto the floor but he's got out of that now so I'm sure she will and all of mine like sitting in their litter tray at the dry end to have a snooze and sometimes to eat some hay. 

Can't help you with the hay, you have so many kinds over there, it just amazes me. Mine don't have a choice, it all seems to be basically the same over here so that's what they get although the last ones I bought which were a bit dearer, they definitely like that better so I'll stick to that at the moment. 

And Zombie burns...sounds a bit too much for me. I hate Zombie films, actually I'm not a great horror fan so it amazes me that I can watch American Horror Story but I do have to look away quite a lot, I'm such a scaredy cat. Hope the burn is improving and doesn't leave too much of a mark. 

Well, off to work but I'll be back later.


----------



## cwolfec

Morgan, I have been SO angry at Kaytee's hay recently! I have been buying their Timothy hay forever because that's all my buns will eat. I tried Oxbow, but they didn't touch it. Anyway, the past 3 bags of hay I've bought have been absolute crap. I even took back one of the bags back to petsmart. I would like to write them a letter too...


----------



## Imbrium

whitelop said:


> Okay, I wanted to ask about hay. I hate hate HATE kaytee alfalfa hay. It was fine at first, now its all really fine pieces and sticks. Its terrible. I don't know what alfalfa is supposed to look like, because when I rode horses I got the alfalfa cubes, so it was pressed. But I hate this crap, its a huge mess. I put her handful into her food bowl that way she would be able to eat it all and not lose it in the coastal in her litter box.
> I feel like I have a pretty good while of keeping her on a grass/alfalfa mix, so would it be worth my while if I could find like a half bale of alfalfa? Or a mini bale? I mean, if she eats it until she is 7 months or so, thats ... 5 1/2 months or so left on alfalfa. Or does she even need it? She gets the sherwood which is alfalfa, and she only gets like 2 handfuls of alfalfa a day. I'm sure we've covered all of this before, but I'm stupid tonight. I might just end the alfalfa after this stupid bag is done. I want to call kaytee and tell them their hay looks like ****. They may send me a good bag!



remember my "sticks and fluff" rantings from a month or two ago? yeah, that was the kaytee alfalfa. I got a few good bags, but most were the wretched sticks and fluff cut where the sticks were hard and the rabbits didn't like them and the fluff that they did like always fell through the litter box grid... ugh. I HATED that stuff. I had to put the fluff in a bowl for them. in restrospect, I'm kicking myself for not buying a bale or half-bale early on, as you can buy one for the cost of like three of those dinky bags of sticks and fluff.

I would buy a little thing of feed store alfalfa for her... whatever you do, don't buy oxbow, it's even worse than kaytee.

oh, and if you call kaytee and chew them out for their hay being total crap, give 'em an earful for me, too!


----------



## whitelop

Jennifer I do remember your 'sticks and fluff' rant! hahaha. 
BAM! I CALLED KAYTEE! They're sending me a postage paid envelop, so I can put the hay in it and send it back to them. Then they'll take it to quality control and then they'll send me a "free 5 lb any kaytee product free coupon" its worth $10. I don't know what I'll do with the kaytee coupon because I'm pretty unhappy with kaytee hay and I don't feed kaytee pellets. Maybe I'll buy something with the coupon and take it to a shelter or rabbit rescue. Or maybe I'll mail the coupon to a rescue. 
(btw, I say coupon like 'coupin', if you've seen Ron White; you'll know what I'm talking about) 
Well, thats if they even send me a coupon. But I don't know how they'll think the quality of that hay is okay. Because its totally not. 

Ellie was just flopped in her litter box! How cute is she! OMG. She must be getting comfortable here.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

hahaha I say "Q-pon" like a dork, but I do know what you're talking about and jokingly call them coopins sometimes  (just to be more of a dork)

I'm ODing on Mountain Dew and trying to clean up my sewing area today...I keep taking little breaks to try to get nuzzles and pants-lickies from Monty, but she's totally in mid-afternoon snooze mode. She'll tooth purr if I reach in and pet her, but makes no move to return any affection. I guess I'll wait til dusk to go harass her


----------



## whitelop

Unfortunately, when I saw 'coopin' like that, its not a joke. I just can not control myself. For some reason I can't say it the way it was intended. It makes my husband insane! Is it wrong that I really want my son to say coupon like coopin? lmao. I'm crying right now, I'm laughing so hard! I just think about my husbands face when I say it and he's like :headsmack then he looks at me like I'm an idiot. lol, I can't help it! 

Do you leave Monty loose in your kitchen when you're not in there? I leave Ellie loose in my kitchen when I'm not in there and during the day when she's in her bunny coma, she finds something to snuggle into but never goes back into her cage. I think its weird she doesn't go back into her cage, but oh well.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha you do make me laugh Morgan, we say it totally different bit like you say towmato and we say towmarto....if you get my drift.

Well at least they´re sending the coupon...as we say, it´s better than a kick in the teeth. 

Great that Ellie is really settling in and feeling right at home. My two little scufflers have been out together tonight as I´m home for the night but Í had to put one away in the enclosure as they were driving me nuts and I couldn´t do anything else. Houdini is pooping all over the place and that´s driving me nuts as well as he´s so well little trained, must be part of his rebellious behaviour at the moment. Since I closed Snowy in, he´s been sitting by the side of him and sniffing through the bars. I swear that if they don´t sort things out soon, I´ll just go mad. Enough of my ranting now.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I should, but I haven't worked up to that yet. If I'm in the living room right in sight of the kitchen, I've been leaving her out for a couple hours at a time a couple times a week (I'll admit, I'm not a great bunmom in that aspect, because I'm so paranoid of her chewing on my Ikea butcher block because she totally loves to nip at it and I get tired of walking in there to redirect her attention) and overall, she's pretty good. I need to rub a new coat of bar soap on the bottom half of the entire butcher block and man the f up! I have some cardboard and tiles blocking it right now, but she 500s into the tiles and knocks them onto herself and pulls the cardboard away because I let her chew on all of the other cardboard in the kitchen. Otherwise, she's a good big baby. The only time she's ever peed on the floor in there, it was the corner right in front of the fridge when my b/f and I were sitting right there with her! Stinker. Someday I plan to get a playpen (that's been in my amazon cart for months) so I can hook it onto the doorway where the swinging gate is mounted in the kitchen doorway to extend her run area into the living room where she can see me better and I can still get sewing and stuff done without bunny teeth exploring too much.


----------



## JBun

Awww, you're finally getting your bunny flops! I love to see my bunnies all flopped out. It makes me happy to know they feel so contented. I'm glad Ellie is feeling so happy with you  That's so funny that tiny little Ellie is going to need a big litter box. Is this small litter box the same one Foo used to use? I have really liked having a big litter box for Baby because there's lot of room for peeing, hay, digging , and napping in. It seems to keep her messy bunny habits all contained into one nice area, lol. 

Oh no, sounds like Ellie is a sugar addict like the rest of our buns. It so funny how exited they get over sugary treats. I used to have a rabbit that would share my fruit popsicles with me(before I knew better). I just slept on a mattress on the floor at the time, and I would be laying on it eating a popsicle, and she would hop up on me and start eating at one end while I was eating the other. She LOVED popsicles! I'm sure Ellie will be sooo excited when she's old enough to eat fruit. I can just picture her eating her first nana, nomming away with her mouth full of squishy banana, lol. You definitely will have to take pictures  

Good news! Both Tobby and Libby ate their sherwood pellets rignt at feeding time, yay  That didn't eat a bunch, but they did eat them before they ate their alfalfa. There is hope for all our stubborn bunnies 

With alfalfa hay it's actually pretty normal to have it be sticks and fluff, even with the really nice stuff. The problem is that when it is dried and baled, the leafy parts crumble up. I have some really nice alfalfa left over from my horse, that I've been feeding a little bit to my bunnies. It pretty much separates into the stems and fluffy leaves when I pull some off the bale. The only time when I've seen the leaves not get so crumbly and turn into fluff, is either when it is cut really late and the stems and leaves are really big, and when it is baled and still a little moist and not dried out completely. Both of which aren't the best for good quality alfalfa hay because later cut and bigger stems means the hay has less protein and mostly fiberous stems, and baling before completely dry runs the risk of the hay getting moldy. I guess the bigger stemmed stuff is ok if you have a rabbit that will eat those thick stems. It seems easiest for me to feed my buns, the alfalfa in a bowl. 

This alfalfa is really good quality horse hay. It's probably the best that I ever bought for my horse, but you can see it separates into stems and fluff.


----------



## Imbrium

the good kaytee alfalfa I got sometimes (or at least what the bunnies and I thought was good) was a deeper brown than the crap "sticks and fluff" cut which is more of a gray/brown + green color iirc. the stems were significantly softer and thinner, compared to the hard sticks in the crap cut. I dunno how to describe it really... it was "stickier" in that it stuck together more, but it wasn't actually sticky, if that makes any sense.


----------



## whitelop

HolyHandGrenade said:


> I should, but I haven't worked up to that yet. If I'm in the living room right in sight of the kitchen, I've been leaving her out for a couple hours at a time a couple times a week (I'll admit, I'm not a great bunmom in that aspect, because I'm so paranoid of her chewing on my Ikea butcher block because she totally loves to nip at it and I get tired of walking in there to redirect her attention) and overall, she's pretty good. I need to rub a new coat of bar soap on the bottom half of the entire butcher block and man the f up! I have some cardboard and tiles blocking it right now, but she 500s into the tiles and knocks them onto herself and pulls the cardboard away because I let her chew on all of the other cardboard in the kitchen. Otherwise, she's a good big baby. The only time she's ever peed on the floor in there, it was the corner right in front of the fridge when my b/f and I were sitting right there with her! Stinker. Someday I plan to get a playpen (that's been in my amazon cart for months) so I can hook it onto the doorway where the swinging gate is mounted in the kitchen doorway to extend her run area into the living room where she can see me better and I can still get sewing and stuff done without bunny teeth exploring too much.


I totally don't blame you for not wanting her to eat your IKEA butcher block! I love IKEA! My sister in-law's boyfriend used to work at the IKEA you probably went to to get that! hahaha. She lives in your general area I think. Or in some suburb of Chicago. I think they live pretty close to down town. 
Anyway! I think it would be pretty cool to have a pen in part of the living room. I would like to do that in my house too! That way they can pop into the living room then pop back into the kitchen, I think it would be sort of fun for them. 
Maybe with a nice coat of soap she'll stop nibbling on your butcher block. I hope so. I've never had a chewer, but I think Ellie may be one. I think having a giant rabbit would be an awesome thing! I wish Ellie would become a giant! lol


----------



## whitelop

JBun said:


> Awww, you're finally getting your bunny flops! I love to see my bunnies all flopped out. It makes me happy to know they feel so contented. I'm glad Ellie is feeling so happy with you  That's so funny that tiny little Ellie is going to need a big litter box. Is this small litter box the same one Foo used to use? I have really liked having a big litter box for Baby because there's lot of room for peeing, hay, digging , and napping in. It seems to keep her messy bunny habits all contained into one nice area, lol.
> 
> Oh no, sounds like Ellie is a sugar addict like the rest of our buns. It so funny how exited they get over sugary treats. I used to have a rabbit that would share my fruit popsicles with me(before I knew better). I just slept on a mattress on the floor at the time, and I would be laying on it eating a popsicle, and she would hop up on me and start eating at one end while I was eating the other. She LOVED popsicles! I'm sure Ellie will be sooo excited when she's old enough to eat fruit. I can just picture her eating her first nana, nomming away with her mouth full of squishy banana, lol. You definitely will have to take pictures
> 
> Good news! Both Tobby and Libby ate their sherwood pellets rignt at feeding time, yay  That didn't eat a bunch, but they did eat them before they ate their alfalfa. There is hope for all our stubborn bunnies
> 
> With alfalfa hay it's actually pretty normal to have it be sticks and fluff, even with the really nice stuff. The problem is that when it is dried and baled, the leafy parts crumble up. I have some really nice alfalfa left over from my horse, that I've been feeding a little bit to my bunnies. It pretty much separates into the stems and fluffy leaves when I pull some off the bale. The only time when I've seen the leaves not get so crumbly and turn into fluff, is either when it is cut really late and the stems and leaves are really big, and when it is baled and still a little moist and not dried out completely. Both of which aren't the best for good quality alfalfa hay because later cut and bigger stems means the hay has less protein and mostly fiberous stems, and baling before completely dry runs the risk of the hay getting moldy. I guess the bigger stemmed stuff is ok if you have a rabbit that will eat those thick stems. It seems easiest for me to feed my buns, the alfalfa in a bowl.
> 
> This alfalfa is really good quality horse hay. It's probably the best that I ever bought for my horse, but you can see it separates into stems and fluff.



Jenny, I'm so glad they ate the sherwood! Ellie's been doing pretty good with it too. 
My alfalfa sticks and fluff doesn't look nearly as good as that alfalfa sticks and fluff. I'll try to take a picture to show you guys what it looks like. But its got brown sticks and like Jennifer said, grayish-green-brown fluff. 

Yes, its the same litter box that Foo used. If you can imagine Foo's big butt in the litter box and not going over the side, but Ellie's tiny butt in there and constantly missing the seemingly huge box to her. lmao. I just feel like she's going to need a big box for a little butt! 

The bad thing is, I would probably totally share a popsicle with Ellie, as long as it was one of the all natural only fruit ones, lol. I bet that was good bonding for you and that bunny, I bet she did love the popsicles!


----------



## Imbrium

you wouldn't think they'd like something so cold, but damned if they don't! I still remember sharing fudgesicles with my bunny when I was 9 and my parents weren't looking. he loved them!!

you might try a shallow storage bin for a litter box - it works very well, holds lots of hay and it's impossible for a smallish bunny (like my 3-4 lb girls) to pee over the side of it.


----------



## JBun

whitelop said:


> Jenny, I'm so glad they ate the sherwood! Ellie's been doing pretty good with it too.
> My alfalfa sticks and fluff doesn't look nearly as good as that alfalfa sticks and fluff. I'll try to take a picture to show you guys what it looks like. But its got brown sticks and like Jennifer said, grayish-green-brown fluff.
> 
> Yes, its the same litter box that Foo used. If you can imagine Foo's big butt in the litter box and not going over the side, but Ellie's tiny butt in there and constantly missing the seemingly huge box to her. lmao. I just feel like she's going to need a big box for a little butt!
> 
> The bad thing is, I would probably totally share a popsicle with Ellie, as long as it was one of the all natural only fruit ones, lol. I bet that was good bonding for you and that bunny, I bet she did love the popsicles!


 
Lol, I was thinking it was the same litter box Ellie is using, but I couldn't image how big Foo managed to pee in there just fine, and little itty bitty Ellie keeps missing. Haha, she's so funny 

Ok, Jennifer, 'stickier' but not 'sticky', huh? You're right though, both you guys alfalfa doesn't sound all that great. The alfalfa being brown would be cause they dried it out in the sun too long proabably, or the conditions for drying it weren't good and it got wet at some point. It wouldn't have much in it nutrition wise and would mostly be useful for the fiber. I found that it was really important to find a good farmer for getting good hay. Can't count how many times I ended up going to pick up crappy hay from a farmer that didn't care much about their hay quality, or was only interested in baling cow quality hay, and once I saw it, didn't want to buy any. It was always so nice to find someone that actually had really nice hay. So if you can only get that kind of alfalfa, you're probably fine just feeding Ellie a good grass hay. Brown hay isn't going to give her much nutrition including extra protein, which is why you would be feeding a bunny alfalfa at all. If your grass hay is good, I would just stick with that,

Yeah, it was the good fruit popsicles, and Jennifer, it is funny but they really do seem to like them. I almost wish I wasn't so paranoid about my rabbits getting sugar now. It would be fun to share a popsicle with Roo  Hey, frozen fruit would probably make a good summer treat for you guys that feed fruit to your buns.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

For your morbid curiosity, Morgan, here's a link to my burn when it was a day old. This is after the overnight bandaid-and-skin loss (tragically painful) and then I think I had "gauze" (which stuck) and Neosporin on it that day and had to SCREAM while I removed that.

Not for the weak of stomach: http://i50.tinypic.com/10p68fq.jpg

Today, over a month later, it still looks and feels very angry: http://i46.tinypic.com/23ie6oy.jpg


----------



## whitelop

LMAO! THANK YOU MISSY! Okay, so I'm a sick person. As soon as you told me you had a bad burn, I _really_ wanted to see it! Does that make me totally weird? I swear, I'm pretty normal for the most part. Sort of. I'll be honest, a thought crossed my mind to send you a PM to ask to see it, but I really didn't want to be that weird about it, I wanted to play it cool. lmao. 
That looks like it hurt like hell though! My burn is not that bad! AT ALL! You look like you took some layers off, mine is only like one layer and would have been healed already if I hadn't hit it on a shopping cart and started this whole downward spiral of beating it up. I think you'll have a pretty nice scar from that one! I'll probably have one too, but it will only be where it keeps opening up. I opened it again today. I also had to scream when that happened and I could not imagine pulling gauze or whatever it was off of a new burn. It makes me queasy for you!


Okay, on to our night. I am not a weirdo, in the sense that I really try not to talk to strangers. I just happen to like and am able to handle gross things. Anyway. My husband, my son and I went to best buy to look at video games for my husband and a new laptop for us. We picked one out, I'll tell more about that in a minute. This is about the weird guy we encountered in the store. We're standing there looking at this samsung tablet, my son is sitting in the cart part of the cart, because I squished his fingers in the non-cart friendly best buy and it wasn't safe for him to be in the seat part of the cart. So this guy is standing on the other side of the display table thing from us and he asks how old AJ(my son) is, I told him 19 months. He tells us he has a niece who is 15 months. We nod and say they grow up fast. Then we go back to messing with this tablet. The guy is still standing there. Then he asks my husband if he works in a different area of town, my husband said no. Then he asked where he did work. My husband told him. Then he introduced himself to us, his name was Scott. They talked about disc golf, which is what my husband works in. Then after the conversation was over, he told us to have a good evening and walked away. We didn't see him again in the store. IT WAS SO FREAKING WEIRD. I was a little scared that he was going to follow us home, so I texted my mom and told her his name and the area he lived in, you know, just in case. The weird thing is, we were in south-south Charlotte and he said he lived in south Charlotte, and there are 3 best buys in the area he lives in. So he passed 3 best buys to go that one which is close to the SC line. It was really strange. Ughhh...why do people feel the need to talk to us? Its so weird. I don't talk to people. I hate people. I especially don't talk to people enough to ask them where they work and if they like it or if its a good company. Thats creepy. I don't know, people weird me out. Big time. 
It brings me to last January, my friend, AJ and I were at the beach on a short vacation. We went to the grocery store there, we were in the check out line, my son was like 6 months old or somewhere around there. The check out girl was like "oh, he's so cute! I just want to squeeze him! I want him, can I have your baby? Can I hold him?" I just looked at her like she was freaking nuts and said "uhh...hell no?" I paid for my stuff and we left. She was an odd duck for sure! I don't understand the things that people say. I would NEVER ask someone if I could HAVE their child. Thats crossing a line. 

Okay off that, we found the little laptop we're going to get. Its an Acer c7 Chromebook. It is Google powered and basically only checks emails, surfs the internet, does online shopping and plays youtube and netflix. All the things that I do on the computer anyway! Hahaha. We have netflix through the PS3, so don't need to use that, the only time I use youtube is on my phone when I'm not home. And the only thing I do on my computer anyway is get on RO, check my email and read the news. But more often than not, I check my email on my phone because it goes straight to it. So I think it will be the perfect little netbook. It only weighs like 2 lbs and is pretty small and the best part of it is ... it only costs $200! Its PERFECT! It doesn't have windows or any of the regular things that laptops have. It doesn't download anything it really only uses the internet! haha. Its so simple and so awesome. Not to mention, I love google chrome, its my freaking love child! I'm using google chrome right now! hahaa. So thats what I'm getting. And if for some reason I need a windows program or something, I still have this hunk of junk! lol 

So about Ellie's litter box. I told my husband that she needed a new bigger one and he said NO! hahaha. He said he doesn't understand how a rabbit that weighs 1 lb can't seem to get her pee inside of a litter box that is 5 times the size of her. He said that he doesn't know how Foo who was 5 lbs and big could use the box without peeing over the side but little tiny Ellie can't manage to get it in the box! haha. He said to give her some more time to learn to get it in the box. I sort of agree with him and I'll give her some more time, but I think she'll need a new big box for when she has a bigger butt. 

I think I will go to my feed store and ask them if they can point me in the right direction for some good quality alfalfa. My feed store is pretty small and they don't sell a whole lot of stuff. They just got out the feed business, and they pretty much only have hay and some horse tack. So maybe they'll be able to help me get like half a bale of alfalfa. I hope so. If not, then I think she'll be okay without it. She has coastal and I'm not buying anymore of that kaytee crap and I refuse to pay for oxbow, those jerks. I'll figure it out though. 
I was sitting in the floor with her earlier and she was binkying around and 500-ing around, she then stopped ran right for her out of cage litter box and pottied and took a hay break. She just needed a bite of hay then she was back to binkying around. She was pretty sweet earlier too, she came and stood on my leg and let me rub her nose. She doesn't like her cheeks to be rubbed, but loves her nose, ears and body rubbed. 
I looked at her teeth and they look so good! They're straight and don't appear to be long and they're so white and little. Little tiny baby teeth. How cute, yet so sharp. 

I'm done now!


----------



## JBun

That guy asking all those questions would have weirded me out too. Lol, I probably would have been watching my rearview mirrors all the way home!

Yay, a new laptop! Did you not get it at the store?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yeah, someone asking all those questions is a bit weird and the girl in the checkout, what a nerve. In today´s world, the guy asking all those would freak you out a bit, it´s idifficult to tell the normal guys from the nutters. 

Great news about the netbook and yes, if you don´t need all the Windows stuff, it´s better to keep things simle. These little netbooks are great, easy to carry, weigh next to nothing and have great capacity. yippeeeee


----------



## whitelop

Jenny, no we didn't get it yet. I wanted to read the reviews to see what people were saying about it. All the reviews looked promising. But you can't expect too much out of a $200 computer! 

Chris, do you have one of the netbooks, without the windows software?


----------



## Imbrium

JBun said:


> Ok, Jennifer, 'stickier' but not 'sticky', huh?



it made more sense in my head, lol. it's sticky in that it sticks to itself real well, but it's not sticky in that it doesn't FEEL sticky if you touch it 



whitelop said:


> I swear, I'm pretty normal for the most part.
> 
> I opened it again today. I also had to scream when that happened and I could not imagine pulling gauze or whatever it was off of a new burn. It makes me queasy for you!
> 
> The guy is still standing there. Then he asks my husband if he works in a different area of town, my husband said no. Then he asked where he did work. My husband told him. Then he introduced himself to us, his name was Scott. They talked about disc golf, which is what my husband works in. Then after the conversation was over, he told us to have a good evening and walked away. We didn't see him again in the store. IT WAS SO FREAKING WEIRD.
> 
> I don't talk to people. I hate people. I especially don't talk to people enough to ask them where they work and if they like it or if its a good company. Thats creepy. I don't know, people weird me out. Big time.
> 
> So about Ellie's litter box. I told my husband that she needed a new bigger one and he said NO! hahaha. He said he doesn't understand how a rabbit that weighs 1 lb can't seem to get her pee inside of a litter box that is 5 times the size of her.



hate to break it to ya, but you are SO not normal! that's a good thing, though - normal is boring 

you *really* should give those second skin bandaids a try like I keep telling you to - I swear they're awesome and then you wouldn't keep hurting yourself 

that guy was creepy as hell. wtf with asking if he works in a different part of town. is he on a first-name basis with the ENTIRE best buy clientele or something that he's surprised to see a face he doesn't recognize? people who feel the need to force small-talk with total strangers for no reason are weird, and not the good kind of weird like you are. I mean, I chat with random folks in stores sometimes, but the conversations always start with a sheepish look and an explanation of why my chest is "crabbing" and ends with me showing off the sugar gliders, lol. at least that's a reason for talking to someone. people who feel the need to talk when there's no reason to talk to someone irk me.

I hate people too.

I got my girls a new litter box tonight, it's SO big and it's awesome! it's pissing me off to no end that I can't find it on the walmart site or on the sterilite website. it's a clear plastic "organizing tray" that's meant to go inside an 18G storage bin, I found it in the storage bin aisle. it's like 22'' x 16'' x 4 1/4'' by their measurements... by mine (measuring the inside of the bottom when I went to make the grid), it's just over 18'' by just over 14''. it only cost $3! it's not as deep as I'd like, but screw it, it's huge and I can put SO much hay in there!


----------



## Chrisdoc

That sounds like a great idea, I must try and find something similar over here as I'd love to have them eating hay all day and night. They do eat a lot as I'm always filling up so I'm happy about that. 

Yes, there are some real weird people about but you should get more worried when you get stalked by dogs....happened to me one and I had to change my route as it wouldn't leave me alone...how sad is that, can't keep a man but animals just can't leave me alone haha


----------



## whitelop

I snuck and bought a big litter box today! hahaha. I went to the grocery store which is right next to a dollar general, so I grabbed a big litter box from the dollar general, lol. I'm about to put it in Ellie's cage for her, see if that helps and if she likes it. It will hold so much more hay! 

Well, she stayed out of her cage last night, all night. Mama had about one glass too many of wine and fell asleep on the couch! hahah. My husband didn't know she was out to put her up, so at 6:30am, I heard my cat make a weird noise and I thought something got Ellie. I ran into the kitchen to check her and she was asleep on her pile of dirty cage blankets, in the floor. She seemed to enjoy herself while out of the cage. She only pottied on her cardboard sheet and in her litter box, no accidents on the floor. She did so well! I have to try to not do that anymore, I should probably try not to drink that fourth glass of wine either! lmao.


----------



## holtzchick

Hahaha awh glad to hear I didn't miss to much and you guys are doing well! Sounds like it won't be long before Ellie doesn't even need her cage


----------



## whitelop

Michelle, no you didn't miss too much! 

I just put Ellie's big litter box in her cage, wow does that thing take up a lot of room in her cage. I put her old box where she likes to potty in the floor, where the boxes used to be and she got in it and used it immediately! She seems to like her new big box, which is good. 
I took some pictures of her cage, and the now lack of room. She has gotten bigger and her cage hasn't. I guess she'll be like Foo, never in the cage, just in the kitchen for the majority of the day and the cage for a few hours. I would really like to take her cage away and just have her in the kitchen, but she's still so uncomfortable around the cats. She's coming around though, I think as she gets bigger, they get smaller and she isn't as scared. 
I'll post the picture in another post, I have to put them on the computer and with this computer its a pain in the ass. Stupid piece of crap. I don't know when we're going to get the new one, hopefully this week or next week. But who knows with my husband! 

My burn is almost healed, thank god for neosporin. Oh, I got new neosporin tonight and I got animal print bandaids! How fun, lol. I got the store brand neosporin, I got two tubes for like 75c cheaper than the name brand and the two tubes I got were like an ounce more than the one tube of _real_ neosporin. I figured it was more bang for my buck! haha. My burn itches like an SOB now! I just want to claw my hand open, it itches SO bad! The neosporin makes it feel better and not itch as much. That stuff is a life saver. I have a scab where I have opened it up so many times, but I haven't opened it in a day or so. Thankfully!


----------



## whitelop

Half of Ellie's cage and her wittle face! 





Overhead view^





Whole cage^





Other half of her cage^

Nope, they aren't edited. My computer hates photobucket and I'm really lucky to have actually gotten the links to put them in a post with out my computer completely losing its mind. So I tried not to tempt fate by editing the size. 

See what I'm talking about with not enough space in there? (right now, I can hear her rattling her food bowl against her water bowl. She is trying desperately to get the few kaytee pellets in there.) 
Her water bowl sits on a small plate, just in case she were to tip the bowl, it would go onto the plate and hopefully not into the cage. The bowl and plate and both really heavy. The bowl is a soup bowl, and yes it says soup on the side of it. 
Her food bowl is plastic so she can move it around. She only spills it on the floor when its out of her cage, she likes to tip it up to get the pellets better. 

And I know that shiny ad stuff on the diaper box isn't good for her if she were to eat it. BUT she doesn't chew on that box, she chews on that other piece of cardboard in her cage. Its like a tube/tunnel thing. She only chews on plain cardboard, its weird. Foo was the same way, she had a diaper box house too. 

Thats her cage! And yes, her blankets are blue velvet. She's fancy!


----------



## JBun

Ellie probably had a blast having a whole night out to explore, or sleep, or whatever she decided to do  I like the pictures. It looks like she has plenty of room in there. And the litter box won't just be used for peeing. It's multifunctional: pee, eat, poop, sleep. Hopefully this will keep her 'big' butt contained with no more pee going over the edge, lol. I don't know how she could possibly miss with that one. But then again, leave it to a rabbit to find a way 

What a well behaved rabbit she is! I know several of my rabbits would have that bowl of food and water tipped right over within the first 5 minutes of being in the cage, haha. The only way I can keep them from tipping things over is to have the dishes attached to the cage.


----------



## JBun

I thought you might find this interesting. Since I took Zeus off his pellets, all but a little pinch of them, his poops look sooo much better. The first picture is the one I posted before, a couple weeks ago when he was still eating pellets. The second picture is from today with him eating mostly hay and veggies and almost no pellets. I'm sooo happy! I feel bad for him though. He really likes pellets, even the sherwood ones.


----------



## Imbrium

wow, HUGE change in the poops!

in that overhead view of the cage, Ellie looks SO tiny and the cage looks so big, lol. I can't believe her size compared to the plastic spoon... she's such a teeny baby still!


----------



## whitelop

Jenny, WOW look at the difference! Thats amazing! That makes me sort of take a sigh of relief for Zeus. Are you looking for a different pellet to try, or are you going to stick with the few Sherwood pellets that he's getting? I know he probably isn't happy about no pellets, but its for the best and hopefully he'll figure that out! Foo wasn't too happy when she went to no pellets, but she got used to LOTS of salads and I think she got over it. 
She is pretty well behaved since she doesn't knock her water bowl over. She knocks her food bowl around, but its plastic and I figured that when its empty she would like to play with it, which is why I gave her that bowl. Hopefully it doesn't become a problem down the road. 
So far so good with no pee over the side of the litter box, lol. I'm not totally sure how she would get it over the side. Its not very deep, its just really BIG! haha. She seems to like the new box though. She has made a little nest of hay and she seems pretty content in there to lay down and eat. Gah, if I could just lay down in the middle of my food and relax and eat, the world would be a better place. lmao. 

Jennifer, you think she's still tiny?! Shes SO much bigger than she was when I got her! You're right though, next to that BABY spoon, you can see how small she still is, lol. I guess its hard for me to see because lives with me. 

Oh I keep forgetting to tell you guys, she is the size NOW that her "siblings" were at the pet store. And they were 8 weeks old. I know its probably hard for you guys to tell how much she's grown, but she's double+ her starting weight with me. I told my husband that all the other rabbits in the cage with her were the size she is now and he sort of understood how small she was compared to the rest. She very well could be the runt, but I still think she was _at least_ a week younger than her "siblings". 

I think that Ellie is pretty happy here with me. Every time I go sit in the kitchen with her, she binkies around and goes a little nuts. Its pretty cute. She doesn't do it when I'm not in there though. She likes to lay down on the pile of blankets and relax. Are all little babies happy like this? Is it just a baby thing? 
I think she is getting comfortable though, she is starting to flop out in her cage. She scared the crap out of me the other day. She was in her box and it was turned so I couldn't see in. Her head was on the blanket outside the box and she was laying on her side, her eyes were open and I thought she was dead for real! I ran over and she jumped up like "wth mom? I was resting!" I was really worried! hahaha. So when I cleaned and rearranged her cage, I put her box so I could see into it from across the kitchen, so I'll be able to tell if she's dead bunny flopping or if shes a dead bunny! lol 

I tried to take some action shots of her last night. I need to download them and see how they turned out. I took a video of her binkying around but its really dark because the flash light thing wouldn't turn on to illuminate the kitchen. My house is a little dark. lol. I might put the video up if its good enough! I spent like 30 minutes in the floor trying to get good shots of her, shes very difficult to photograph. But she is SO funny to watch! 

PS. I'm watching The Wonder Years. I. LOVE. THIS. SHOW. Its so great! I think I was born in the wrong time, I should have been a teenager in the 70's.


----------



## whitelop

On a chicken related note. My rooster has been crowing every few minutes since 5am. I think I'm about ready to strangle him. He's having a mega hormonal day today I guess. He's feeling extra manly and has to crow about it! Today is the day that I go outside and he sneak-attacks me for just walking out the door. Or he stands 5 feet away from me and crows while I'm on the phone with someone important or something. Which HAS happened. 
I was on the phone once with some company complaining about their sub-par product, I'm sure. And he was like 10 feet away from me crowing. Tell me you guys wouldn't be taken aback if it sounded like there was a rooster on the phone with you? The woman I was talking to at that moment was like "uhm, is everything alright?" Like whispering to me like I don't know there's a rooster staring me down. lmao. The same thing has happen whilst on the phone with my son's doctors office. They just pause and are like, "hmmm, you have chickens?" haha. Nope, I sure don't, that's my dog barking! Yep, that's what happens at my house. Its a strange life.


----------



## holtzchick

Yes it is a funny comparison when you see Ellie and the size of the spoon  I love that little stuffed elephant she's got in there. 

Seems like she is just a very happy and healthy young bunny and you are both lucky to have each other. She is very comfortable around you.

I got Peter at 8 weeks of age but where he was from he was tormented Nya ton of hands so he was petrified of everything. He didn't start to display behavior like that until about a year later of having earned his trust so great start for you


----------



## holtzchick

whitelop said:


> On a chicken related note. My rooster has been crowing every few minutes since 5am. I think I'm about ready to strangle him. He's having a mega hormonal day today I guess. He's feeling extra manly and has to crow about it! Today is the day that I go outside and he sneak-attacks me for just walking out the door. Or he stands 5 feet away from me and crows while I'm on the phone with someone important or something. Which HAS happened.
> I was on the phone once with some company complaining about their sub-par product, I'm sure. And he was like 10 feet away from me crowing. Tell me you guys wouldn't be taken aback if it sounded like there was a rooster on the phone with you? The woman I was talking to at that moment was like "uhm, is everything alright?" Like whispering to me like I don't know there's a rooster staring me down. lmao. The same thing has happen whilst on the phone with my son's doctors office. They just pause and are like, "hmmm, you have chickens?" haha. Nope, I sure don't, that's my dog barking! Yep, that's what happens at my house. Its a strange life.



LOL I've had that happen where the buns are rattling their cages while I was on the phone and the rep pretended not to hear it but his tone of voice completely changed


----------



## whitelop

Wow thats a long time to earn his trust! I know that some bunnies take a long time to trust people, I really lucked out with Foo and Ellie. 

The only thing about Ellie is, she doesn't really like to be pet. She likes to be near me and she likes to be on my lap, but when I pet her she sort of hops away. Foo loved to pet, she would lay down and let me love on her for hours, she would freak out if you picked her up though. Ellie doesn't mind being picked up, I find her a little odd.


----------



## whitelop

holtzchick said:


> LOL I've had that happen where the buns are rattling their cages while I was on the phone and the rep pretended not to hear it but his tone of voice completely changed



hahaha. He probably thought that you had a person in a cage, not an animal! To hear cage rattling, that would be a weird noise to hear. At least with a rooster, you know what it is, lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow, Ellie is a lucky girl, love the cage set up and that box is so big, surely her butt has to stay in it now lol. Mine can´t have plastic bowls as they´d tip them about all over the place, mine have heavier ceramic so they can´t lift and throw. Houdini´s is attached to the cage, he would try and lift anything. My friend´s sister bought mine a stuffed toy the other day, well it´s a cushion sort of thing that looks like a dog and they´re really liking it. Ellie may like petting more as she gets older. I think when they´re younger, they´re so active and inquisitive that petting is just too long for them to stay still. Apart from Snowy, none of mine are cuddlers but probably because they´re always off to find things to do. 

Great to see Zeus´s poops looking so good, I´m sure he´ll get used to the no pellets and if it makes his poops like this all the time, then that´s an enormous plus. 

It is strange having animals who interrupt phone calls and make you feel as though you have to give explanations. The number of times I´ve suddenly left the phone to go and sort out the bunnies who were up to no good and then get back and try and explain my sudden absence, good job most times it´s with friends and they´re used to these episodes now...

The Wonder Years, my goodness I remember that series, it was really funny....makes me feel old now as I was a teenager in the seventies....yipes :foreheadsmack:


----------



## whitelop

Here are some pretty crappy action pictures of Ellie from last night. 
Okay, so they're not edited again, my computer is on the fan because its trying to over heat. Also, in the pictures there is a weird glare on my floor, it looks like mist or something, but its the flash reflecting off the bottom of Ellie's cage and creating that strange misty glare. Its either the reflection or the ghost in my house, who knows. 
Oh and there are some poops, they're right next to the litter box, she was eating hay outside of the box and pooped on the floor like a brat! 



























They're not all great, but some of them are okay. Hope you guys enjoy! 
I'll work on the videos and see if any of them are good enough to post.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

That looks exactly like Monty's litter box that I got from Target, which she now completely fills. It's gotta be funny to see little bitty Ellie in hers. And Monty totally pulls the eat-hay-while-standing-next-to-litter-box-and-make-a-poo-mountain trick all the time. Brat! I like the first pic there Elvira's little butt is up in the air. Her tail is so itty bitty! Monty's is as long as one of her own hind feet.


Edit: found a pic


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, they´re so cute, love the first one where she´s disappearing behind her castle and her back legs are stretched and the fifth with that back left food a little bit out. I just love seeing thumpers stretched on any bunny. She´s growing so fast but her litter tray suits her.

Monty has got such a big tail probably trying to offset those massive ears...just love them both.


----------



## whitelop

Monty's tail is as big as Ellie! I love Monty's tail! Ellie's tail is tiny. I think she's growing some white fur on the tip of her tail. It looks like it, but the fur is a little sparse, lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, can you believe I scrolled through all the pictures just to check but couldn´t see it, probably the angle. Now you´ll have to post one where we can spot it lmao


----------



## whitelop

I probably wouldn't be able to get a picture of the white, she has like 5 white hairs that just stand out against the black. I don't know if it will grow into more or if its just a baby thing.


----------



## JBun

Ok, I think that rooster would drive me crazy too! I have a hard enough time sleeping, let alone having a rooster around trying to wake me up. I don't foresee any roosters in my future.

Great Ellie action shots! My babies are like that too. Happy little things running around binkying, popcorning, being curious. They are even more like that if they are together or I'm with them. It's so cute, when I come into the room where they are playing, they get so excited and will start circling me, I feel so loved  My babies(except for Roo) didn't really like me petting them at all when they were younger. They were all too busy exploring to want to be slowed down by me petting them. As they've gotten older, they seem to like it a little bit more. I'm sure as they grow up, they will like it as much as my other rabbits. Toby's the funny one. He's sooo hyperactive that he needs lots of stimulation, including when I'm petting him. All of my other rabbits like a nice gentle nose rub. Not Toby! I have to give him a very vigorous body massage to get his attention enough to hold still. If I just try a little nose rub, he's looking all over the place for something else to do. I'm sure as Ellie gets older and her attention span gets longer, that she'll start enjoying pets too. 

I am pretty glad about Zeus' poops looking better. I may try one more kind of pellet after a while, but for now I'm just sticking with hay and veggies, and just a few pellets as a treat, as he seems to be doing ok with it. My next health project is Toby. I'll see how he does on the sherwood pellets for a few weeks, then I think I'll try just hay and veggies with him too, to see if his poops improve like Zeus'.

I used to watch the wonder years too when I was younger. I loved the kid from it when he was in the princess bride. It was one of my favorite shows back then, still like it.

Wow Monty, what a long tail you have!


----------



## whitelop

I'm glad that its just a baby thing to not like being petted. Sometimes she'll tolerate it sometimes, but most of the time she just wants to run around and act crazy! 

I hope that you're able to find a solution for Toby's tummy too. It really sucks they're born with that, to start out at such a young age with tummy troubles has to be so difficult. On him and you. Poor baby. I hope that Zeus' poops stay normalish like they are now. 


I let Ellie out this morning and I kept hearing this strange noise. It was her, she was running around the kitchen like a crazy bun! She was even on the side of the kitchen that isn't "her" side. She was under the island. hahaha. The other night I was washing dishes and I put her food bowl on the other side of the kitchen. She stayed on that side and ate and I put down a water bowl for her. She explored that side while I was washing dishes. She seemed to like having the whole other side of the kitchen. haha. She is so silly to think she can't go over there. 

I think this week will be the last of her getting a mix of kaytee and Sherwood. She is doing better eating the Sherwood. She ate more pellets yesterday than she has eaten in days, which is good. I think she's going through a growth spurt or something. She is only getting a few kaytee pellets anyway, its more just to make her feel like she isn't getting the rug jerked out from under her, lol. So I think by like Saturday I can take them away. It will probably be a little sad seeing her searching for the kaytee and its not there. hahaa. 

Thats all I've got for now!


----------



## whitelop

On yet ANOTHER chicken related note! 
I was putting my son in bed to take a nap, I looked out the window and saw my chickens out in the compost garden. I noticed the hen was laying in the dirt and the rooster was standing next to her. I put my son down and waited until the chickens walked away. I went out to check to make sure my hen hadn't gone rouge again. (back story: last summer, she decided my front flower bed made a better nest box than her actual nest box. I would go to water my butterfly bushes and pick eggs out of the mulch. lol, it was annoying, but funny. She went rouge.) 
I saw there were no eggs in the compost garden and saw she was just dust bathing in there because there were several holes where they had been rolling. I walked to the coop, which stinks to high heavens! But I looked in to see if there were any eggs and I found...16. USUALLY hens stop laying in the winter time, the days are shorter and its cold out. She went through a molt at the beginning of the winter and and stopped laying then. But I guess 16 days ago, she decided it was as good a time as any to start laying again. I'm really glad I checked though because the eggs would have gotten crushed by my fat ass hen. 
So now I have to float test them to make sure they're all still good, but they probably will be because its been cold outside and pretty cold at night. 
Hopefully I just gained 16 free range-50% grain-free-cage free-fat ass hen-organic eggs. I love them! They're the best eggs ever. I swear, the hard boil better than any egg I've ever eaten! The whites are so firm and lovely. I love that fat hen, even though her hus-roo is a big jerk. 

As it turns out, I think she likes hay better to nest in than the pine bedding. She had a lovely little nest made from the hay. I can't wait for summer for her to go broody!


----------



## Chrisdoc

How I´ve just laughed at that Morgan. The 16 free range blablabla.....you´re sooooo funny you know. I love coming on here cos I do laugh so much at things you all so and it so brightens my days and nights. 

I buy free range eggs but there´s nothing like freshly laid, a friend of mine sometimes gets some from her son´s friend and always give me a couple...yummmy nothing like them. 

Jenny, haven´t had any photos of Roo for ages, I want to see him again, bet he´s grown quite a bit that little fluff ball. 

And Morgan, I need a photo to prove she´s got that bit of white fur on her little tail.......I am so loving everything she does.


----------



## whitelop

I'm glad that you laugh at me! hahah. I think its awesome! 

I agree, Jenny, we need more pictures of Roo! So lady, you better post some soon! 

I'll try to get a picture of Ellie's tail. I might have to pick her up to do it and she won't be happy, but I'll try! 

Today, I took a nap while my son took a nap and I took the baby gate down between the kitchen and the living room. I totally forgot that Ellie was in the kitchen out of her cage. She didn't come out of the kitchen, but when I woke up I was a little scared of her being out! haha. I called her and she came out from behind the hamper. What a good girl to stay in the kitchen! I think that I would have lost her if she got into the rest of the house. lol


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, but I laugh at you in a nice way with you rather than at you. 

How good is Ellie, she´s such a good little girl, I told you she was so smart and she really is proving it being a good girl while mommy takes a nap. 

I believe you, I´m sure she´s got the white peeping out now and it will probably get more noticeable as she grows. I don´t you making her an unhappy little bunny just to take a photo for little old me hahaha.


----------



## JBun

I think that chicken's a keeper  That's pretty good to be getting that may eggs out of her in the middle of winter. My sister in law doesn't get any out of her hens until closer to spring.

It was kind of sad for me too, to take two of the bunnies off the last of the sherwood and see them searching everywhere for those old yummy pellets, but they're getting used to it, Ellie will to. Plus pretty soon she'll be old enough to start getting fruity treats  Unfortunately for poor Toby, the only treat he'll ever be allowed to have are green veggies.

Lol, Ellie is such a cutie! That's so funny that she is feeling so much more comfortable in her little world to do zoomies around it. Roo's kind of the same way when I bring him to play in the living room. He'll run all around the living room and will peek around the edge into the next room but won't go in there.

Ok, Chris and Morgan, your wish is my command  A new picture of cute little Roo!


----------



## JBun

Lol, just kidding, though I did think it was cute. He was right in my face trying to figure out what that camera thing was 
Ok, here you go. Roo checking out the christmas tree, and Roo and Libby during playtime. Roo LOVES Libby to groom him, and Libby loves chewing poor little Roos wiskers off, haha. He's grown sooo much. He's not a little runt anymore. He's nearly as big as Libby now. Libby is almost 2 lb.


----------



## whitelop

Aww they're so cute! I just love Roo's speckles! Look at Libby's tiny little ears, i love hotot ears. Thanks for the pictures Jenny!  

My hen IS a keeper. She goes broody only once a summer. Unfortunately a snake got all but 2 eggs last summer. One didn't hatch and the one that did had mareks, so he passed after 3 days. She's going to be a good mama hen this summer, even if i have to buy her some day old chicks that aren't really hers!


----------



## Chrisdoc

OMG; what a difference. He´s like a little Sooty face and I just love his colouring on his back. He does remind me a bit of Houdini although Roo´s face is much darker but he´s got less markings on his back but so did Houdini when he was younger. He´s just adorable, you must take a photo face on, would love what he looks like. And the first one is so cute, I´ve got quite a few of those where they get too close trying to see exactly what you´re doing. Jenny, I´m happy, I´ve had my fix haha.


----------



## whitelop

I didn't tell you guys about Ellie last night. I just commented on the adorableness that is Roo and Libby! haha. 

First let me tell you guys about Ellie JUST now! I went in to make myself a cup of coffee and I look over at Ellie and she is trying to get into the dog food bowl to eat dog food. I go over and push her out and tell her she doesn't eat dog food! haha. I looked in her pellet bowl and it was EMPTY! She ate a full 1/2 cup yesterday! Like with almost no problem, she seems to be eating the Sherwood SO much better than she was a few days ago. Its probably because there are like 1/4 tsp of the kaytee pellets just sprinkled on top, lol. 

Okay, back to last night. I am mostly Irish and I blame that on my serious love for cabbage and potatoes, lol. I boiled some cabbage and potatoes(peasant food!) on Sunday and I was eating some left overs last night in the floor with Ellie. I had a glass of green tea and my plate set on a book. She licked my glass and licked some of the green tea off of the rim, where I spilled when I poured. lol, then she kept sniffing my plate like she wanted to get into the plate with my food and eat my food! She did lick the edge of my plate, but I picked it up so she couldn't get into it! haha. 
While I was reading she was jumping on and over my book, nibbling the pages and the hardback covers. haha. She was pretty funny. 
Then she started to dig on the knee of my pants. I was sitting cross legged and she was standing up digging at my knee and then she would lick my pants after she dug there. It was weird and a little funny! She is really coming around to me. She was binkying around again last night. She would jump into her cage and binky and popcorn around in her cage! haha. Then she would get out and take off over my book. 

She actually let me pet her for a few minutes! I was reading and I started to pet her nose and she rested her head on my book and let me give her nose rubs for well over 5 minutes! I thought that was a big step for her. 

Now for litter box chat! haha. Since she stays out of her cage so much now, she barely uses her big litter box in her cage. She uses her little one between the cage and the dryer more than anything. I sort of think that I should put the big litter box in the corner and her small one back in the cage. I would rather her pee over the side in her plastic bottomed cage than pee on my floor, lol. I now know why she pees over the edge though, she likes to put her butt right on the edge of the box to eat the little bits of hay in the middle of the box, lol. She also likes to sit on the hay mound to get the stray hay out of the middle, where the pine pellets meet the hay pile. 
She has only had a few stray poops outside her litter box out of the cage and NO stray pees! 
I have a second small litter box, should I put that one next to the other small on in the floor? To make it appear like a large box? I bet she would use it better and I bet she would not have any stray poops. I think I might put that litter box there. 

I feel like there was something else, but I can't remember now, lol. 
Thats enough rambling for today! I've got to clean my house! I haven't had any motivation to do anything in the last few days. So I haven't done anything in the last few days, I really wish I was kidding. I cooked dinner Monday night and thats the last time I cooked and the last time I did dishes! How do you guys get the motivation to do anything? I'm having some mental stuff and its really been getting to me. Like, I can't even MAKE myself do anything, other than take care of my kid. I don't know whats going on, its really bothering me.


----------



## Tuckerbunnies

Oh Elvira is just gorgeous :bunnyheart


----------



## whitelop

Thank you!


----------



## Chrisdoc

My gorgeous, clever little Ellie, she´s a curious bun and wants to know everything, that´s so funny trying to get the dog food and then your food. Great to hear she´s eating all her pellets, she´s settling down into it now. 

I go mad with mine for eating my work papers and books I´m trying to read. I took some papers with me the other week that Houdini has been nibbling on, when I got them out, I really got some funny looks and didn´t really want to say that my bunny was a bit peckish. And that digging thing, Houdini does it all the time, loves his blanket on the sofa but loves my jumpers. The funniest one for that is Bandy cos if I pick him up to groom him when I finally let him go, he always has a dig at my trousers and then bites my leg just to show that he really doesn´t like being handled like that, he´s not a great one for grooming and boy does he need it. 

Morgan, I thought of you earlier as something really funny happened to me this morning. I went to the bank ( not my regular one, I might add) and went through the main door and it looked like there was an automatic door in front of me, glass with a separation in the middle. I stood in front of it and waited for it to open. It didn´t so I stepped back and then forward again to see if it would work. I then noticed two guys on the other side of the glass sort of smirking and pointing to my left which was where the other door was...did I feel stupid or what, glad three was no Candid camera but I´ve been laughing at myself all day since. 

As for her litter, if she´s spending more time out and uses the big box really well, I might be tempted to put that one outside and the smaller one in her cage. Can you move it back and forth or is that too complicated ?? I´m glad she´s getting more time out though, she´s growing fast and learning even faster. More pics please, I need my Ellie fix now, I´ve had my Roo fix this week hahaha.


----------



## whitelop

Yes, I can move them. I don't have to attach them to the side of the cage like I did with Foo. So moving them will be easy, I might do it when I clean them out later today. I'll post some pictures tonight. She's napping the corner between the fridge and the hamper right now. I'll try to get some good ones of her tonight. 

She is very curious and very funny! She's a fatty too! I picked her up last night and she had a little heft to her! I bet she weighs over a pound now. lol


----------



## Chrisdoc

Ohhhh, I just want to pick her up and cuddle her.....she is growing, she´ll soon be catching Snowy who is just over 2llbs and is my smallest. It´s so funny, they all have their favourite nap spot, mine do, I always know where they are in the afternoons.


----------



## JBun

What is it with the dog food!? You must feed awfully tasty dog food for both of your rabbits to want to eat it. Either that, or she doesn't know she's a rabbit, since she is apparently trying to eat your food also 

I have a hard time in the winter too. Mine is that I'm freezing cold all of the time, even in the house. I know that some people have problems with the decreased sunlight and not producing enough vit D. Could that maybe be the problem?

I have a bit of irish in me too. I have this delicious irish fried potato and cabbage dish, that I got from some tv program once at st. patricks day. It's really yummy but not very simple to cook. When I feel up to it, I'll make it for st. patty's day. I'm usually worn out afterwards(I'm not much of a cook) but it's always so good that I'm glad I made it. Do you do your cabbage and potatoes like bubble and squeak? My sister made it once and it was really good. Oh, and another irish potato thing that I really got to liking when I went there several years ago, was gravy chips. It's just good thick cut fries with gravy poured over the top. It seemed like a strange idea at the time(though I don't know why since it's just potatoes and gravy essentially), but I ended up loving it. Can't get it here though, so I go to kfc and get their potato wedges and a side of gravy. Haha, so I found a way to get them. 

See, Ellie is coming around to pets. It's just a matter of time and she'll be snuggling up with you  I always kind of wonder what they are trying to communicate with the digging. I've had some rabbits that would do it when I had them out playing and they needed to potty and there wasn't a litter box nearby, then some rabbits would do it cause I was in their way and they wanted me to move my leg. I think sometimes they want to move our clothes out of the way. Maybe Ellie wanted to groom you and wanted your pants out of the way 

Ok, so this is bad. We talk so much about our two buns now that I found myself calling Roo, Ellie today. Bad bad mommy! To forget her own baby bunnies name, haha.

Chris, Snowy must be all fluff to only weigh 2 lbs. He looks bigger than that in the pics.


----------



## whitelop

Here you go Jenny! 

Poutine(french fries with gravy and cheese curds)
1. 4 lb russet potatoes; skin on, washed and dried
2. 4 tbsp unsalted butter
3. 1/4 c. flour
4. 1 shallot, minced
5. 1 clove garlic, minced
6. 4 c. beef stock
7. 2 tbsp ketchup 
8. 1 tbsp cider vinegar
9. 1 tbsp whole green pepper corns
10. 1/2 tsp worchestershire sauce
11. salt and pepper
12. canola oil for frying
13. 2 cups cheddar cheese curds

1. Cut potatoes into lengths of about 1/4" x 1/4" x 4". Place in a large bowl filled with cold water. Place in fridge for 2 hours. 
2. Meanwhile, heat butter in 2 quart saucepan over med-high heat. Add flour and cook stirring until smooth, about 2 minutes. Add shallot and garlic and cook until soft; about 2 minutes. Add stock, ketchup, vinegar, peppercorns, worchestershire and salt and pepper; bring to a boil. Cook stirring until thickened; about 6 minutes. Remove from heat, keep gravy warm. 
3. Pour oil to a depth of 3 inches in a 6 quart dutch oven and heat over med-heat until a temp of 325* is reached. Drain potatoes and dry thoroughly with paper towels, working in small batches, add potatoes and fry. Tossing occasionally, until tender and slightly crisp, about 4 minutes. 
4. Drain, let cool for 20 minutes. Increase temp of oil to med-high, to 375*. Working in small batches, return to oil and fry, tossing occasionally. Until crisp and golden. Drain. Put in serving bowl, cover with gravy and cheese.
And then enjoy! 

Its probably a little different than what you had, its not Irish either, I think its french. I've never made it, but it seems totally delicious.


----------



## whitelop

Now about my dog food. Yes, its good. My dog goes crazy for it. My rabbits do too. haha. Its from this small town in Texas where its American family operated, grown, made and shipped. The company has been in business since like 1918 and they've never had a recall. I pay a little over $2 a lb for it. It doesn't have any corn or by-products in it. Its made from chicken and brown rice. It actually smells pretty good. 

I don't think that my rabbits have known they're rabbits. I think they think they're dogs, because they aren't in cages. Maybe its the way the food smells or something. Ellie didn't actually eat it but she was going for it, lol! Foo actually ate it. Like every single day, she ran to the bowl and grabbed like 2 and ate them before I could get the bowl away. I had to feed my dog in another room because Foo was stalk him over the bowl. I hope Ellie doesn't become like that, I hope she continues to NOT eat dog food and she lets my dog eat in peace. I think at that time, she was just out of pellets and was looking at the dog food like they were pellets! haha. Silly rabbit. 

I think that she has grown since last night. Usually when I pet her, I feel like I'm going to smush her because she is so frail feeling and so small. I can only pet her nose/face with one finger. But tonight when I sat in there with her for a minute, I felt like I could ACTUALLY pet her! I feel like she doubled in size in one night and I could actually give her a good rub! haha. She looks more like a big rabbit now, in the face. It seems like in the blink of an eye she's going to be a big bunny! 

And I think that I need to start taking my vitamins again, maybe that will make me feel better! The summer time is definitely better for me, since I CAN be in the sun all the time. I usually till my own garden by hand and spend a lot of time in my flower beds. I know I'll be putting a lot of man hours into my flower beds this year, I have a diseased peach tree and a diseased rose bush, the jerks. Not to mention my garden, but thats for another conversation. 

I have to go ahead and share about the Sunday coming up. That is going to be the LONGEST day of my life. My best friend is getting married and I am one of the bridesmaids, she is making me go to a Bridal Expo. OMG! I want to jump off a cliff. I have to get to her house at 9am on Sunday, we have to be at the train station at 10 to go into the city. We're registering to win a bunch of bridal things at 11 and the expo actually kicks off at 12pm. It lasts until 5 when they finish off with a wedding dress fashion show. I know it doesn't sound like a lot, but its the premier wedding event planners of the Charlotte area. There will be, center piece samples, catering samples, plate/charger designs, invitations, flowers, hair, dresses, and cake, cake and more cake! And wine, wine and more wine! You guys know I love my wine! There will also be contests, make-up testers, hair stylists and cake. I know I said cake, but we were told that there is SO much cake, lol. 
Then at 6 after all the festivities of the day at the Expo, we're going to the dress shop to be measured and fitted for our dresses. The owner is a friend of the bride's and she's opening the shop special for us. 
LONGEST DAY EVER. I'm going to need like 3 redbulls, 8 cups of coffee, all my vitamins and a xanax. 
I'm in charge of picture taking, so if I get good stuff, I'll share with you guys so you can see what its like to go to bridal expo, if you guys haven't been to one.


----------



## JBun

Ok, I just wrote this whole long post, AND IT'S GONE!!! Blah blah blah blah blah. I can't bear to write it all out again. Maybe tomorrow. I HATE COMPUTERS!!!!!!!!!

Sorry for the rant. I'm just feeling a little frustrated.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Mmmmm, food, I´m just out of bed and hungry. Lots of Irish on here, I´m also part Irish, my surname is all Irish (Dockerty). I love gravy with anything but I think that on chips is a British thing as well as we love gravy on antything. And my friend loves bubble and squeak made with all the left over veg, I´m not so keen on it but will eat it if offererd. I used to do Irish dancing when I was a kid, I even used to compete in the All England championships. I gave it up when I was about 16 as I couldn´t fit it round my studies and I remember when Lord of the Dance became huge, my mom saying " I told you, you should have stuck at it" Uhhhhhh, mom you were the one that told me I had to give it up. Will try your recipe Jenny, it sounds good.

Wow, just looked down to check what you´d all said and your long post popped up, it´s happened to me a couple of times in the last days where you must be writing while I´m reading and writing....it´s magic.

That bridal expo sounds great, at least you´ll have loads to do and you might win one of the prizes. And free wine, well, I´d be there as well. A bridesmaid, I haven´t been one of those for years. I was a bridesmaid 7 times and you know what they say "always a bridesmaid". I never did get married. When I went to my friend´s Silver Wedding party the other week, I was remembering the bridesmaid dress we had...worst one ever. It was a kind of printed, lavender satin with a drop waist and three quarter length. No shape and I am only 5ft 2in so looked like I had no legs. Well, I suppose the bride has to look the most beautiful on that day so knock out the competetion haha.Can´wait to see the pics.

Sunshine is an upper, we´re lucky that the weather is reasonably good here most of the year but when we have a really wet, dull spell, it does bring you down and is a bit depressing. Don´t know how I ever managed to live in the UK, it´s always raining there and miserable but when I see stuff about Alaska, how do you cope with it being dark all the time. Your body clock must be totally out of syn ??

Ellie and the dog food...maybe it just looks tastier to her than her own. Can´t believe she´s growing so fast although I do remember they turn from babies to grown ups overnight but you always have those photos and memories of your little baby girl.

And Snowy is only a little chap. Bandy, my fluffy ball weighs 31lb 10oz, most of that being the fur on him, I´m sure if I took it all off, he´d weigh half of that and Houdini is in the middle at 2llb 11oz. I weighed the all on my friend´s scales last week, the first time I´ve done it. Have you weighed Ellie lately, Morgan, would be interesting to see how much she weighs now. I remember when I took Bandy to the vet four days after getting him and he weighed 200g.


----------



## whitelop

No i haven't weighed her yet. I'll be taking her to the vet soon for a well-baby check up, i can't wait to see how much she weighs and how old he thinks she is. He's an ARBA judge too, so he may be able to give me a pretty good guess at her age! 

She keeps digging and nipping at my pants. I wonder what she wants? Maybe she doesn't like that they say "ho ho ho" on them because Christmas has been over for a while. lol


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Your dog food...is it Victor?


----------



## whitelop

No, its Precise. Its from Nacogdoches, TX. Boy, im glad i only had to spell that town out, i have no idea how to say it! Is that even a word?


----------



## JBun

I think I have sufficiently recovered from the trauma of losing my well thought out, touching, and wonderful post, that you guys will never see cause it is now lost in cyberspace. Yes you can smile, cause you have been spared the torture of me blathering on, cause it was long, and I'm pretty sure I had been blathering :\

So anyways..... I was saying that the recipe looked really good. I'm not much of a cook these days, but I may have to give it a try. All this food talk you and Chris do, is always making me hungry 

Chris, I love that you used to do irish step dancing! I wanted to give it a try once, but I'm all left feet unfortunately, and not much of a dancer. My irish heritage is pretty far back, but I feel really drawn to it, plus I have red hair, so doesn't that automatically make me irish? Lol, jk. When I was over in the UK about 11 years ago, I traveled up to N. Ireland, and just loved it there. I just felt like I was at home there in a way. I would love to go back one day, not sure if it will happen, but I can always hope it will  About as close as I get now is through watching BBC shows.

Maybe Ellie is digging at your pants cause she wants to lick your leg. Can't think of what else it would be. Unless she wants you to move your leg so she can crawl under. My buns will do that. They'll nudge my leg to get me to move it. I can tell Ellie has grown a ton too. You can see in her pictures how she's changed from this fragile skinny little thing, to this plump little furball 

I hope your bridal excursion is loads of fun and that you have a great time. For me, it would be pure torture, but then, I am a little odd  Free food is always a bonus though!

I'm not much of a gardener, but I remember my dad talking about his diseased fruit trees and using industrial strength hydrogen peroxide by pouring it in the soil around the trees, to kill whatever was causing the disease. I don't know if something like that will help. Not that I really know what I'm talking about. When it comes to plants, they survive better if I just leave them alone 

Well, losing my last post didn't seem to stop me from blathering this time :\


----------



## Imbrium

bridal... expo?? for SIX HOURS?? dear god... I'd rather slit my wrists. double up on the xanax and wine! I'd go NUTS if I ever had to go to one of those. it's never happened and it never will.



whitelop said:


> No, its Precise. Its from Nacogdoches, TX. Boy, im glad i only had to spell that town out, i have no idea how to say it! Is that even a word?



it's pronounced exactly the way it looks if you leave the g out (nacodoches) - we have a street near my part of san antonio with that name.


----------



## agnesthelion

Hey Morgan!! SOOOOOOO I have alot of reading to do but I've missed all of Ellies new life with you and I plan to read everything since I left 

Miss you and hope things are good. I just wanted to pop in and say hi!!!!


----------



## whitelop

JBun said:


> Maybe Ellie is digging at your pants cause she wants to lick your leg. Can't think of what else it would be. Unless she wants you to move your leg so she can crawl under. My buns will do that. They'll nudge my leg to get me to move it. I can tell Ellie has grown a ton too. You can see in her pictures how she's changed from this fragile skinny little thing, to this plump little furball
> 
> I hope your bridal excursion is loads of fun and that you have a great time. For me, it would be pure torture, but then, I am a little odd  Free food is always a bonus though!
> 
> I'm not much of a gardener, but I remember my dad talking about his diseased fruit trees and using industrial strength hydrogen peroxide by pouring it in the soil around the trees, to kill whatever was causing the disease. I don't know if something like that will help. Not that I really know what I'm talking about. When it comes to plants, they survive better if I just leave them alone
> 
> Well, losing my last post didn't seem to stop me from blathering this time :\



I think you may be right about her wanting to get under my leg. She likes to run through things and under things. When I sit with my back against the washer, she runs between my back and the washer like its a tunnel and then runs down my leg and under the hamper, up the other side of my legs, and around my back again. She did that like 20 times in a row last night. I don't know how she did it without getting dizzy! 

I'm pretty sure this bridal expo is going to be a nightmare. My friend talked to one of the vendors that will be there, and she said its going to be INSANE. She said that people try to sell you things, you just walk around and look at things and theres so much stuff to look at. A LOT OF STUFF! Ahhhh. I'm not sure that I want to do this! I tried to get out of it, but couldn't! I've been friends with the bride for 10 years and if I wasn't there...it would be bad. She is a little nervous about the people and the overwhemlingness of it too. She'll need a xanax too, lol. 

I'll have to look into the hydrogen peroxide thing for the trees. My peach tree is like 60 years old and its got some kind of golden sap thing going on, I think its from a tree borer. Hopefully I'll be able to figure something out short of cutting my tree down. I don't want to cut the limbs off either, because its the perfect shape and when it blooms in the spring, with those pink blooms, its so beautiful. I'll take a picture in spring and share, its my favorite tree.


----------



## whitelop

Imbrium said:


> bridal... expo?? for SIX HOURS?? dear god... I'd rather slit my wrists. double up on the xanax and wine! I'd go NUTS if I ever had to go to one of those. it's never happened and it never will.
> 
> it's pronounced exactly the way it looks if you leave the g out (nacodoches) - we have a street near my part of san antonio with that name.



We didn't realize the bridal expo was going to be that long! We thought it would be just a few hours, but its going to be an all day thing. I told her we're going to have to go to bed at like 8 the night before to get enough sleep to go do this and then go for dress fittings. Imagine, a day filled with walking around with nothing but cake and wine on your stomach and a bunch of wedding dresses around, it makes me hate being a woman. 
And you guys know how much I dislike people. 

Why would someone name that a town AND a road. It has to be a family or something that named the town. Or it was someone with terets and a speech impediment. lmao. Texas, thats a crazy state!


----------



## whitelop

So I usually don't walk outside in the winter time if I don't have to. I usually only go out to get wood or feed the chickens. I don't like cold. This afternoon, I heard my cat scratching at my back door so I opened it to let her in. I reached my hand out to see what it felt like out there and it was SO NICE! Its like 70 something! Wonderful weather! I even opened a few windows to air my house out! I love spring time when I open my windows and let all the beautiful fresh air into my house. If I lived in a tropical setting, I would only have shutters, I wouldn't even have real windows. A good breeze is my favorite thing ever. EVER.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, how I laughed at that last bit about the name of this town...yes, it must be somebody who´s not quite there that named that place. 

You´d love living over here then Morgan. And here was I moaning about how hot it was today when I was sitting outside my local cafe having a beer at lunchtime. I had a long sleeved t-shirt on and a long sleeved thin jumper. I was just sweating so much but couldn´t take my jumper off as my t-shirt was one of my older ones and don´t want to be seen out in just that so, there I was sweating buckets. Problem is early morning, it´s quite cool so you never quite know what to wear. I didn´t want to go inside as it´s such a shame to miss the sunshine so if you were here, you´d have all the windows open and the doors. I do in the summer but not in the winter. 

Don´t envy you going to the bridal expo when it lasts that long. The only problem with all that drink and no food is that ýou´ll be well gone before you´re half way through the day. You´ll have to take some snacks with you to pick on with the wine. 

Jenny, I must find an old photo of when I used to compete all dressed up...that will give you a laugh :wink


----------



## whitelop

Yes, I would love it over there! I would love having one season, BEAUTIFUL! I do like the mixture of seasons, but I'm all for sunshine and heat. I love it. My hair on the other hand, does not like humidity, and the sunblock companies love me. Since I am mostly Irish and English, with a little Belgian and 1/8 Cherokee Indian; I'm about as white as they come, with blonde hair and blue eyes. I like to get sun but I get "safe sun" with sunscreen! hahaha. 
I would love to be able to have my windows and doors open year around, that would be amazing! 

I just sent my kaytee alfalfa back, I got the envelop today. So it will go out in the mail tomorrow. Hopefully they send my a coupon for something, so I can send it to someone else!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, you´d have to be really careful over here as it´s sunny, they say, for 320 days a year....when it´s absolutely pouring with rain, it doesn´t feel like that grrrrrrr.

I´ve just googled Bunny Foo Foo, what a strange little tale...and guess what, Morgan, I scrolled through the google pages until I found your Bunny Foo Foo on page 7 but it´s the one where you posted on the bridge...brought it all back it did. But she is still there.


----------



## whitelop

I knew it would be there if I went through the google pages. And yes the nursery rhyme is odd. haha. 

I just had to do elephant surgery on Ellie's little elephant's foot. My dog chewed its foot up a while ago and thats why I gave it to Foo, then I gave it to Ellie because she was so tiny. I pick it up every time I clean her cage, but today was the first time I've really looked at it. The little bag of beans was coming out of the foot! I couldn't believe I've let it stay like that for so long. I pulled the bag out and sewed its foot up. Not my best work, but it'll do. haha. Its definitely not as pretty as when I sewed the lamb blanket's face up. hahahaha. You can just call me Doc McStuffins! :wink 

I just switched Ellie's big litter box into the corner and her little box back into her cage. The big one fits there pretty good, and she's already pottied in it. She's so good. Hopefully that will stop her from pooping on the floor over there and it keeps me from having to put two smaller boxes there. And she gets to go between the cage and box on one side and the box and dryer on the other. She likes to tunnel into things. I need to go to Lowes and get her one of the concrete tunnels, she would LOVE it! 

I have some ribs in the oven and they smell delicious! Yummmmm!


----------



## whitelop

Lisa, I LOVE Parenthood! I started watching season 2 last year and was HOOKED! So my husband and I started watching season 1 to catch up to where we started last year. Its one of my favorite shows for sure! 

The staining on Ellie's feet has lessen in the last few weeks. I looked at her today and she looked less stained. I think I will look into something to clean them though, but she would definitely hate me for cleaning her feet! 

She is doing well with the pellets, she's still getting like 10 kaytee pellets per feeding. I just need to switch her completely, but I just don't want to see her search for the kaytee and its not there! hahaa. 
She is a GREAT hay eater. She eats coastal now and she loves it! I just mixed like 3 bags of hay together so I might give her handfuls of that too, as like a treat. Its the botanical, oat and timothy that was left over from Foo. She's used to grass hay so she should be fine. She'll like it as a treat. 

The expo WILL be fun because we're going to have to make it fun! Its going to horrible, but we're going to keep it light! 

I have not cooked from my french cook book yet! I need to, but I think I'm going to wait for my MIL to take my son on a Saturday night or something and make myself and my husband a nice "special" dinner from a great book! Like a stay at home date night, which is the best date night!  I hate going to restaurants, so over priced for something I could make myself, at home!


----------



## agnesthelion

I've watched all seasons of Parenthood but I love it so much I want to get the DVds and watch them again.

Wait til you get to this season. I think I've cried in every episode!

Oh and sorry about all my typos. I'm on the iPad and I'm typing so fast and I can't go back and edit lol....


----------



## whitelop

I've seen a few of the ones from this season, every time I watch it, I cry like baby. Its so hard to see her going through all the cancer stuff. Its really heartbreaking. But I will say that I can not stand Max. I hate the the way they skate around parenting him because he's "different", it makes me nuts. Thats one of the only problems that I have with the show. Other than that, I totally love it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just had to go and google Parenthood to see if I´d seen it as they give it some weird names in Spanish that have nothing to do with the original title. That happens with films as well where they call it something completely different when it´s really straightforward in English....does my head in :nasty: Anyway, Parenthood hasn´t arrived over here yet so I´ll have to search it out on the internet to see if I can catch it. 

I beat you Lisa, I´ve been a bridesmaid 7 times and don´t think anyone will ask me again at my age. It is fun but I don´t think I had one dress I could really say I liked or which suited me....well, the bride hardly wants the bridesmaids to look better than her. 

Can´t wait to see you cook your first French recipe, bet your husband will be impressed although you sound as though you´re a really good cook so it should be no problem....mmm talk of food always makes me hungry.

For all you sun lovers, here´s pic of from my balcony last week. House sitters requests are welcome...


----------



## whitelop

Chris, I'll trade places with you! You come here to America, stay in my house with Ellie and I'll stay in your flat with your boys! I need to brush up on my Spanish!


----------



## Chrisdoc

You´re welcome anytime Morgan and I don´t have a bunny sitter yet. My friend who has the dog said that if I wanted to go back to the UK for a long weekend,she´d go in and feed the boys...they just don´t get it, you can´t just pop in twice a day to feed them and that´s it. They love company even when they´re in their enclosure and they love to be out and about in the house. I try and give them as much time as I´m in there which is always much more in the winter as I work less out of the house. That´s why I love RO as you all feel the same about buns and understand them in the same way. I laughed with her and said that it´s more work than having a dog... in a nice way I mean. So, as you can see, I´m desperate for bunny friendly house sitters who´ll love my little rascals just as much as I do :woohoo


----------



## agnesthelion

That's your balcony view!?!?!!?! Good gracious that's like a permanent vacation! Like a resort......wait til you see my "balcony" view lol. I should post it on my blog for kicks and giggles......you'd really appreciate your view then


----------



## whitelop

I'm sure its very difficult. But I don't like they way the parents parent. My dads girlfriends son is mentally disabled but really high functioning. She does the same thing as the parents on Parenthood, she lets him get away with everything and coddles him. It makes me nuts. Because he knows right from wrong and he does wrong things and gets away with them because she allows it. And much like Max on the show, he's a jerk because he's a teenage boy. I'm not just saying that because he's handicapped, but most teenage boys are jerks. 
I don't know though. I don't live in their shoes, so who am I to judge them as parents when I don't live that way. It would be so hard, but I feel like personally, I would do things differently.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh I know, I agree coddling them is the worst thing!! Come to think of it, my sis/bro in law do that a bit with their son and it has even caused problems between us...(whole nother topic, lol) but yes Max can be a bit of a pain in that show.
The last episode he had the birds and the bees talk with his dad and his dad had to tell him where to wash so he wouldn't be stinky....it was too funny  my friends with older boys always joke with me that my son will someday be a grown and stinky boy....hAhahah...hard to imagine my sweet boy will ever be anything like that!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh ok yeah I was thinking about it and Victor doesn't have brown rice. I looked on ancestry.com and found out wayyyy back when I had a lot of family from Nacogdoches. There is also another similar in La called Nacogdotches I believe. They're too similar and not that far from each other. Hey hey hey though, Texas isn't crazy. Just us people who live here hehe. Yee-haw! arty:


----------



## whitelop

Katielovesleo3 said:


> Oh ok yeah I was thinking about it and Victor doesn't have brown rice. I looked on ancestry.com and found out wayyyy back when I had a lot of family from Nacogdoches. There is also another similar in La called Nacogdotches I believe. They're too similar and not that far from each other. Hey hey hey though, Texas isn't crazy. Just us people who live here hehe. Yee-haw! arty:



I know Texas isn't crazy! hahaa. I've never been to Texas, but my MIL spends a lot of time there for work and she likes it. She said she stays in a Double Tree hotel in Houston and it has the nicest people who work there. They give her an extra cookie! haha. She just doesn't like the heat in the summer time.


----------



## holtzchick

whitelop said:


> I know Texas isn't crazy! hahaa. I've never been to Texas, but my MIL spends a lot of time there for work and she likes it. She said she stays in a Double Tree hotel in Houston and it has the nicest people who work there. They give her an extra cookie! haha. She just doesn't like the heat in the summer time.




Oh but some people in Texas are crazy!! My father in law lives there... :stikpoke 

LOL.. 

Okay, now I will backtrack through your blog and check out posts on Ellie


----------



## whitelop

Okay y'all, its rant time. Its been a really rough morning! 
I would like to start out by saying that I just gave my son a few bites of brownie and I'm probably going to regret that later. 

So I wake up this morning to all the alarms screaming at me and my head is POUNDING! My husband gets up and goes downstairs, I stayed in bed because my son was still sleeping. My husband walks back up and say the power is out. I was like 'uhhh, no? The alarm is still on.' So it was the power in the living room and bathroom. (our house is a weird design and its old. We have a breaker box AND a glass fuse box. Makes no sense.) The power goes off because there is screw loose on the case of the glass fuses. 
We have antique french doors that go from our living room to the front room/entry way. They have 15 panes of glass in each door and glass door knobs. I love them. But my husband doesn't know how to walk through the door like a human being without slamming the crap out of the doors. Only one of them opens, the other one is locked shut all the time, because we don't need them both to open to get out, ya know?! haha. So he slams the opening one to the non-functioning door and it rattles and shakes the house. And NOW it shakes the fuse box screw loose and turns the power off. 
So thats what happened. He slammed the door last night with the light off and the tv off and it cut the power off without him realizing it. So no power this morning. 

So I have to come down to solve the mystery of the lack of electricity in half my house. I walk into my kitchen and one of my cats had peed in my floor, under the island. Then someone else pooped in front of Ellie's cage and then IN Ellie's big litter box in the corner. WTF? I just stood there, I was in shock that they all did something bad! I hate them all. So my son wakes up and I go change him. After I changed him, I asked my husband why I have to deal with so much piss and sh*t before I even have a cup of coffee, and he said 'because you're a mom.' Then he walked out to start his car and SLAMMED the french doors the power went out again! I **** near screamed. I got the power back on, then started to clean the floor. My husband came in after tightening the screw on the fuse box and told me bye, he said he hoped I had a better day, as I'm cleaning up cat piss. I told him if he didn't leave the house I was going to kill him, as he walked out of the kitchen, I yelled at him NOT to slam the door! He didn't. 
So I'm not usually one to nag at him, thats why I have my friend and my mom and you guys, but I told him like last week that he HAD to stop slamming the door. It makes me nuts, like its grading on my nerves. I can't take another door slam, its slowing taking moments off my life. I know that sounds a little dramatic, but I can't take anymore! I tried to tell him as nicely as I could to stop slamming it and he didn't listen, because he doesn't think that he slams the door at all! He doesn't hear the loud BANG, RATTLE, SHAKE THE HOUSE that it makes. AAAAHHHHHHHHH! ullhair:

The whole time I'm cleaning my floor, Ellie was pulling on the bars of her cage because she wanted out. I told her to stop and I would let her out in a few, when I was done and when the floor was dry. So I gave her some pellets, that shut her up! hahah. 
Last night I fell asleep on the couch at like 9:40 and my husband woke me up at like 10 to go to bed. So I went into the kitchen and sat in the floor with Ellie to get her in her cage. I sat there and stared of into space because I was in a sort of coma. She jumped in her cage and started to eat, so I closed the door on her. She wasn't too happy. I got up and I was thinking that I wasn't sure if I had fed her her second feeding of the day. So I fed her again. hahaha. Thank god she's a baby, because she either got 1/2 or 3/4 cup of pellets. I think that maybe I need to feed her more pellets anyway, so its okay. She was almost out of pellets this morning too, so she's a hungry baby! 

Last thing, I put in a load of wash. I was trying to turn a sock right side out and I got my wedding ring stuck on the sock and it pulled it off INTO the washer! Thankfully my ring landed on a pair of shorts that weren't near the water. Its a little big on me. My fingers go between sizes based on what I eat, so my fingers go between a size 6.5-7. My ring is a 7. My fingers this morning are a 6.5, lol. I was so scared I was going to loose my ring! 

I'm done now and I feel better. Thanks for listening! Happy Friday!


----------



## agnesthelion

Men. Sigh 

I don't think you would have a normal marriage per SE if your hubby didn't do SOMETHING that made you insane  sometimes I think that is what my husband is here to do. And let me tell you, we've been together 18 years and I'm still training him. Then, I love my son more than life itself, but I chuckle thinking that I'm raising another little man who will someday annoy his wife, haha.

That definitely is alot of poop and pee before coffee! But on a positive note your son will be potty trained someday  I'm so glad to be done changing diapers. Your cats doing that, hmmm, didn't you mention they had started going in your house? My sisters cat did that and she now has to lock them in one room and they stopped. If they have free run of thenwhole house they pee and poop outside the litterbox.

Well speaking of coffee I'm going to make a pot and get my son off tompreschoool. I sure hope your day gets better and your hubby stops slamming that darn door! Lol


----------



## whitelop

My cats are insane. They stopped using the litter box a year ago, so I took the litter box away. I put them outside now, they go out like dogs. They stay out for like 20 minutes when its cold, do their business and then scratch the door to come back in. Usually, they wake me up to tell me they have to go out, but I guess I was in a coma last night and no one could wake me up. I don't have a CAT litter box in the house, so I get why they used the floor, but even if I did have a cat box, they wouldn't use it. I would still be in the same place with a litter box for them. 
They all just suck. One of them is 13 the other is about to be 12 in April and the other is like...4? I think, I'm not totally sure about her, she's a rescue. I think the two older ones(mother-daughter) have just lost their cat minds and they don't care any more. They're the two that REFUSE to use a box. The other one, will use the box. 
Sometimes I really dislike cats. 

Thankfully my son doesn't poop often at night! haha. Only pee diapers in the morning, but he leaks through diapers like every night and wakes up wet. He was only a little damp this morning, but that still means a change of clothes! I don't know when to start potty training or even how to go about it. I need to look it up or get a book or something, but I think he's showing me signs of being ready! I can't wait, I HATE changing diapers. He'll be two on June 5, so we're still a few months off, but still pretty close.


----------



## whitelop

So I have a question about Ellie's litter habits. While she is GREAT with the box, considering she is a baby and unspayed. She leaves stray poops in her cage, which I don't have a problem with, but why JUST in the cage with the strays? Since I put the big box in the corner she hasn't had a stray out of it on the floor. Only in her cage does she have the strays and its A LOT. But they're mostly on the blanket and I just shake her blanket out and then sweep her cage, so its easy. Is she just marking her cage as 'hers'? I would think that she would be pooping all over the floor if she wanted to mark something as hers? But she only did that for a few days before I switched the boxes around. I'm not really bothered by the poop, they're all solid and perfect and really easy to clean so it doesn't really bother me, just perplexes me. 

My second question is, why does she pee on the velvet blankets and not the others? I cleaned her cage yesterday and changed blankets, she went from a baby blanket(?) I think, to a velvet blanket and I noticed a few places that she peed on the blanket near her food bowl. I wonder if I should put the food bowl in the litter box or something to keep her from pooping/peeing while eating? But I don't think that would work, I think she would take the bowl out and spill the food in the box. She doesn't pee on the fleece or the baby blankets I put in her cage, BUT the fleece and baby blankets are new. The velvet ones I had with Foo. I bleach all the blankets and use extra wash detergent to get the smell out, do you guys think that she can still smell Foo in the blanket and she has to pee on it to get HER smell on it? I have a lot more velvet than baby/fleece blankets! With the fleece ones, they are like $2 in the baby section of walmart and they're the perfect size for her cage, so everytime I go I get one and throw it into the rotation. So I'll get rid of the velvet when I have enough fleece blankets to last like 2 weeks without washing. 

To be honest, I'm pretty sick of her cage. I'm tired of having to clean two litter boxes and wash blankets and sweep a cage out. I think I just want to get rid of her cage and just have her be free, with a box to sleep in. Maybe I should get her an x-pen or something, in case she has to be contained for something. Or give her a cat crate or something so in case there is an emergency I can get her into something and go. What if I did an x-pen with a cat crate as her house? The x-pen would be open all the time, but if I had to close her in, it would be like her cage, and the house would be a crate for emergencies and sleep. Would that be more trouble than its worth? Ughh. I'm just sort of sick of looking at a cage, its not very pretty. I don't really want to build a NIC condo, that just seems like a pain in the ass and more money than what its worth, and they're not pretty either(for me personally) I would build a condo if I had a rabbit that had to be caged often. Since she doesn't have to be caged, it doesn't make sense for me to buy and make a cage. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## JBun

Your morning sounds about as bad as mine. I go in to feed the bunnies this morning and notice Toby is laying down in the back of his cage as I'm dishing out pellets to everyone. Normally Toby is totally hyper at feeding time, chewing on the bars of his cage and trying to shake it apart cause he want's his food NOW. So with him not getting up to come eat, and with his megacolon, I was pretty worried. I gave him some simethicone and metacam, cleaned out his litter tray, and gave him a big pile of hay. He nibbled a little bit, but wouldn't really eat. He did poop a little though, so I felt alot better after that. Then I brought him into the kitchen to run around. You never would have known 1 minute earlier he wasn't feeling well. He started hopping around the kitchen doing binkies. Sooo, obviously he's not dying. I put him back in his cage and he started chowing down on hay. What a relief! I hate it when my buns are sick. I'll just keep an eye on him today though.

Your morning was pretty chaotic. I think I would have just gone back to bed, haha. Those cats would have got an earfull from me! Just ask my buns, when they manage to miss the litter box and leave me morning surprises  I am NOT a morning person at all. I hope the rest of your day is better anyhow.

I think Ellie leaving poops in her cage but not out of it, is just her seeing that cage as her area and the kitchen as your area. Roo's kind of the same. He's a total pig in his own cage, just peeing and pooping wherever he wants, but when I bring him in the living room to play, not one poop. I think he realizes it's my territory and not his. I have no clue about the blanket. Maybe she just likes the feel of it better and wants to make sure to mark it so everyone knows it's hers  Bunnies are just weird about things sometimes.

The xpen idea sounds like it could work for her. Do you even have to have any sort of cage for her or could she just free roam the kitchen? Do your cats leave her alone or do you have to have to keep her safe from them still, until she's bigger?


----------



## whitelop

I am not a morning person either! When I was younger, I never understood what people meant by "don't bother me before I've had my coffee", now as an adult and a coffee addict, I totally get it. Don't bother me before I've had my coffee and for me to do all those things and feed my son breakfast before even a sip of coffee...ha, they're lucky. My cats got thrown the hell outside in the rain. All three of them, they were not happy and tried to come back in. I sent my dog out too, but my rooster attacked him for coming to close to his woman and cat food. I had to let the dog back in. Poor dog. He didn't do anything! 

I'm so glad that Toby is alright! Maybe he was trying to tell you he wanted some out of cage time, to work up an appetite! 

It sort of makes sense for her to poop in her cage and not in the floor, the territory thing. The velvet blankets are pretty nice! haha. 
As for an x-pen. I haven't got 100% of a plan together. I need to take a picture of the whole area on that side of the kitchen, there is a wash hamper, dryer/washer and Ellie's cage. That hamper won't be there forever, because its about fall apart, so a new hamper(s) will be coming soon. So I was thinking I could do something in the corner of the wall, I'll maybe get some coroplast or something hard on the floor to protect my floor, with some blankets on top. It would be more like an 'enclosure' than a cage. I have one of the small petmate carriers, its the 100 size, it fit Foo in it and she could turn all the way around in it. I could put that in her enclosure as her house and if there was an emergency then I could lock her in and take her. 
I have to think about it, because I have a few ideas, but I'm not totally sure. 

The cats aren't messing with her anymore. I think they know she's a pet bunny now, not just any baby bunny. When she runs from them it kind of sparks their interest, but only for a fraction of second and then they walk away. I've started putting her food bowl in the middle of floor in her area, so she has to come out into the middle to eat and not hide in the corner. I think that has helped A LOT with getting her used to the animals. She will still run to the corner when they come in, especially the dog and my husband; but once they've been in for a second, she comes back out. Then once they've been in there for like 30 seconds and she realizes she isn't being bothered, she'll go back to eating. So we've made huge steps toward having them all together. And the little cat that was trying to hunt her, Ellie actually went up to her and sniffed her and let the cat sniff her. I was sitting right there and they were next to me. So she's coming around to them. Maybe once she's bigger she'll feel more confident, because she'll be closer to their size. 

PS. I'm watching Hoarding: Buried Alive; not my favorite hoarding show but I'll take it. Anyway, I just saw this woman who had taxidermied chickens, a hen and roo, on the top of her kitchen cabinets. They were AWESOME! The chickens were so pretty, I couldn't pinpoint a breed because they only scanned them. But they were great! I texted my mom and told her I wanted them, is that wrong? I would be worried about dust, I feel like their feathers would collect a lot of dust. Hahaha. Maybe when one of my chickens dies, I'll have it stuffed to put in my kitchen. lol, just kidding, or am I?


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg Morgan Archie and Agnes poop ONLY in their cage too!! I still can't figure out why. I actually posted something onnhere awhile ago asking about it. My two are free run the entire day. So, when they are free run they poop in their litterboxes which are in their condo even when they are free run. Then at night, when the condo door is closed, the litterboxes are obviously still there, lol, they poop around them. It is the craziest thing and ive chalked it up to stop trying to figure it out because it only makes sense to them I do wonder if it has something to do with territorialness that maybe is heightened when they are "locked" up but I still don't know for sure......

As far ad Ellie peeing on the velvet. When Agnes was a baby, she peed on my couch. And only there. And I've heard of rabbits peeing on beds too. So maybe they just like the soft material, it feels oh so good, lol, I dunno. Maybe she just has a going for the velvet!? Buns are funny little things aren't they??

Lots of people have complete free run buns and it seems to work fine. I would just think you would need a place to put her in an emergency and it would be fine. If you do decide the xpen route, do a search on eBay. I bought mine on there for like half the price that I found in every store I checked.

Jenny--so glad Toby is okay. My two have scared me like that as well. Just acting not themselves always sends me into a panic.


----------



## agnesthelion

Double post :spintongue


----------



## whitelop

I think that if I put a cat crate in the kitchen for her house and took her cage away, I think she would be fine. Like her crate would be for a house and emergencies. I would keep all the litter boxes and possibly put another one, and I would probably add a hide box in the place she likes to sleep next to the fridge. I think it could work. 

I'm not going to do this until she's fully grown. And I need to make sure she keeps up her litter habits until then. And I think I should _probably_ talk to my husband? And see how he feels about having her free in the kitchen. I mean the way I see it, its only the kitchen not our whole house so it shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I eventually want Monty to be a kitchen bunny (during the day...I can't trust her giantness not to jump the gate when I'm sleeping) once I get her spayed. She has pottied in front of the fridge twice now, so I need to get those pesky little hormones sorted out. I can't use the fridge with a litter box in front of it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Have loved reading all of this and people do have habits that drive us nuts, I´m sure I do things that drive some of my friends nuts but living on my own, I get away with doing more things as my bunnies are the only ones I could drive nuts now. 

I am so tired today, I didn´t sleep well last night, haven´t really slept that well since coming back from my friend´s house but the bunnies were really happy as they were out all night. Well, Snowy and Bandy were out and Houdini was in the enclosure but he has space. I was really laughing as at 4am he was dashing from one end of the enclosure to the other and back but like loads of times. I was laughing out load as he reminded me of Dash in the Incredibles, you know, the little son. He is so quick, it´s unbelievable. I feel a zombie now as I had a really hard day today doing a build clean so I´m absolutely knackered but don´t want to go to bed too early in case I don´t sleep again.

Xpen idea is a good one, with something in there she can dash in if she gets frightened and she´ll have more space when she´s locked in. 

Things that drive us mad. One of my neighbours likes to get showered really late and as I live in an apartment, you can hear it above and next to. I was talking to my other neighbour yesterday who lives above and we were having a rant. She´s a selfish b***h and never thinks of anyone else...maybe the next time, I will spend half an hour banging on the wall and see how she likes it haha.


----------



## holtzchick

Okay, I love the ranting here first of all  

Men are there to bother women, in every aspect of life, but vice versa. Ever thought about how our bitching and complaining sounds like to them  My boyfriend has purposely turned the tables on me once in a while and it aint pretty, just to prove that point to me. At the same time, if your husband had a laydown personality, your relationship probably wouldn't be very fun (ever dated someone who agreed with everything and did everything you asked?), it gets awfully boring! :yawn: 

I know what you meaning by the fact that you are sick of cleaning cages and litter boxes. That's how I felt with my two and I just couldn't bring it upon myself to wake up and let them out let alone rush to 8 hours of work right after! I would always give them pellets to shut them up temporarily as they would also rattle their xpens. If there is any way you can secure everything with zip ties in multiple spots the rattling isn't so bad! Now with the NIC cubes, the cages are rattle free  
Also, what kind of litter are you using? and if you were to make a grate for over her litter, it's way less clean up and since I've started using the stovepellets, I only scoop like once every other day (believe me Phoenix urinates *a lot* since she drinks like 1 1/2 cups of water a day) and there is absolutely NO smell  

Also, with the pooping just inside of their cage, she's just marking territory. Hippo has like 99% perfect litter habbits and doesn't care but Phoenix only goes in the litter box 75% of the time to poop. I just shop vac her cage every morning, it's super quick and makes all the bunny hair go away  She's probably just peeing on only the velvet because she likes that material and perhaps she is too lazy to move. If I give Hippogryff a blanket he is fine with it, the second I give (and would give Peter) Phoenix a blanket, she pee's all over it! Bunnies are very particular in that sense and every bunny is just plain weird  

and you should try Amino Acid for energy  it's wicked and natural!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Michelle how right you are. It is good to have friends to rant to as well, the just listen, nod at the right times and don´t contradict you. It really does help to get it off your chest. 

I use the wood pellets as well and they are great. During the week, I just change the soiled litter and move about and it really doesn´t smell which is great when they are in the house. I do get paranoid as well about a smelly house, couldn´t stand that. I have friends with dogs who pee and poo in the house and on the terrace and the smell is unbearable.


----------



## whitelop

I use wood pellets for litter, I love them. I change the box like every two day or something, but I'll scoop it if there is a lot of pee in the box, or if there is TON of poop. One easy scoop and its done. The litter doesn't make a make a mess, but I'm just tired to cleaning the two litter boxes and then the cage that she uses as a litter box. 
(right now, I'm watching the Lorax again with my son, I LOVE IT!) I'm going to put the piece of fleece in the cage and see if she uses that too, if she doesn't then I know its just the velvet. You're probably right Michelle, its pretty comfy I guess and she just can't bring herself to move off of it to pee in the box. lol 

Michelle, which pen do you like better, Phoenix's metal one or Hippo's plastic one? 

I dated this guy when I was like 17 that I knew for a long time and he agreed with everything I said. Now, I'm pretty domineering and I have a very headstrong personality. I get along better with people who are like me, my best friend for example, we challenge each other and compromise. Thats what life is all about, compromise. Anyway, this guy, he was a total pushover, it made me freaking nuts. So we dated for like 2 months and I told him we weren't supposed to be dating we were only meant to be friends, he agreed and we went back to being friends like nothing happened because thats the way our relationship was meant to be. 
My husband isn't a pushover. He takes A LOT of sh*t from me, but basically puts his foot down when I get a little too...of the walls I guess you could say. I try really hard not to nag him, it wasn't easy for me to break myself of that habit, but I did. I try to ask him to do things nicely, like rinse his plate off or put water into the glasses he has milk in. Last week, finally is when I asked him to stop letting the door slam. Well, it wasn't that nice, he caught me when I had a headache and was watching something and the door slammed and cut the power to the living room and I lost my show and he made my eye twitch from the headache. I may have yelled something not so nice about slamming the door and told him if he slammed it again I would make him eat it. 
I would probably not get along well with someone who couldn't stand up to me. haha. Or stand me for that matter. lol


----------



## holtzchick

LOL yes, sounds like we are very alike. Sometimes, my boyfriend and I actually enjoy nagging each other and bitching back and forth with insanely rude comments so that a few minutes later we get a hilarious laugh out of it! We get into arguments about everything but last week was bad because he packed a bag to go to my sister's house and I thought it was garbage so I threw it out without looking inside... Turns out he had a steak, a full meal, and his phone charger (including my camera) charger in the bag... it was so funny afterwards though! 

I LOVE THE LORAX  Thneed is all ya need 

I love Hippogryff's plastic one, it's definitely 1000% more quiet!


----------



## agnesthelion

I just read a book (The Abstinence Teacher by Tom Perotta...good book!) where one of the characters gets married to this woman and she's like perfect! But he's not happy. He cant figure out why. Shes so good to him, nice to him, etc, etc. He later figures out he's not happy because she NEVER challenges him. They NEVER fight. She's too agreeable! It's a fiction book but it was so refreshing to hear that perfect is boring! I'm a nagger too and my hubby puts up with alot too but of course we fight but moral of the story....fighting and then making up keeps things interesting


----------



## whitelop

Michelle, I am laughing so hard right now! I'm freaking crying! I can't believe you threw it stuff out! Thats the most hilarious thing I've ever heard, even it was an accident. My son is laughing now because I'm laughing. 
He took a steak? WTF?! God, his man brain totally kicked in and told him "TAKE MEAT!" like a caveman. I just read it again and laughed again. I can't wait to tell my husband and then he's going to say "jeez you're ALL crazy! Good for him for trying to get out!" 

My husband and I nag each other all the time. Like, if you didn't know us you would probably think we hated each other. We got into an "argument" in the chip aisle in walmart not to long ago, because we were fighting about the dips and chips he wanted. There was a guy standing in the aisle with us looking at chips and laughing so hard, but quietly and trying to hide it. He actually busted out laughing when I yelled at my husband, "Fine! Get whatever the hell you want to get! Get that one, with those(as I was pointing to chips/dip) and I'm getting these! And yes, they ARE name brand!(I got fritos chili cheese, so bad for you but delicious.)" The guy couldn't control his laughter then my husband turned and looked at me and said "You know, sometimes you are just such a bitch!" The guy about fell in the floor. 
We were a little high strung that evening because we were starving and going to dinner at my dad and his girlfriend's house. So it got a little ugly, until we tore into MY chips and found the deliciousness that was a chili cheese frito. lmao. 

Now I need to go get some of those chips and some wine! He refused to go get me any wine last night! JERK!


----------



## whitelop

agnesthelion said:


> I just read a book (The Abstinence Teacher by Tom Perotta...good book!) where one of the characters gets married to this woman and she's like perfect! But he's not happy. He cant figure out why. Shes so good to him, nice to him, etc, etc. He later figures out he's not happy because she NEVER challenges him. They NEVER fight. She's too agreeable! It's a fiction book but it was so refreshing to hear that perfect is boring! I'm a nagger too and my hubby puts up with alot too but of course we fight but moral of the story....fighting and then making up keeps things interesting



My husband says the best part of fighting is making up! :thumbup


----------



## Chrisdoc

This is so funny. They do say that when we find the perfect man who never argues, does everything you want, we get bored and move on. I always pick the b*****ds which is probably why I´m now living with three male rabbits, much easier and no leaving their dirty socks or anything else around the house. I must admit now that I´ve got so used to living alone, it would be really difficult for me to adapt to living with someone else, I´m sure I´d be a nightmare.


----------



## holtzchick

whitelop said:


> Michelle, I am laughing so hard right now! I'm freaking crying! I can't believe you threw it stuff out! Thats the most hilarious thing I've ever heard, even it was an accident. My son is laughing now because I'm laughing.
> He took a steak? WTF?! God, his man brain totally kicked in and told him "TAKE MEAT!" like a caveman. I just read it again and laughed again. I can't wait to tell my husband and then he's going to say "jeez you're ALL crazy! Good for him for trying to get out!"
> 
> My husband and I nag each other all the time. Like, if you didn't know us you would probably think we hated each other. We got into an "argument" in the chip aisle in walmart not to long ago, because we were fighting about the dips and chips he wanted. There was a guy standing in the aisle with us looking at chips and laughing so hard, but quietly and trying to hide it. He actually busted out laughing when I yelled at my husband, "Fine! Get whatever the hell you want to get! Get that one, with those(as I was pointing to chips/dip) and I'm getting these! And yes, they ARE name brand!(I got fritos chili cheese, so bad for you but delicious.)" The guy couldn't control his laughter then my husband turned and looked at me and said "You know, sometimes you are just such a bitch!" The guy about fell in the floor.
> We were a little high strung that evening because we were starving and going to dinner at my dad and his girlfriend's house. So it got a little ugly, until we tore into MY chips and found the deliciousness that was a chili cheese frito. lmao.
> 
> Now I need to go get some of those chips and some wine! He refused to go get me any wine last night! JERK!



LOL... that sounds like one of our arguements too... My boyfriend laughed so hard when I read him that. Then he said, "I'm going to go throw this garbage out.... in my MAN slippers!" (by the way, they're like super fuzzy grey slippers that I made him buy )


----------



## holtzchick

agnesthelion said:


> I just read a book (The Abstinence Teacher by Tom Perotta...good book!) where one of the characters gets married to this woman and she's like perfect! But he's not happy. He cant figure out why. Shes so good to him, nice to him, etc, etc. He later figures out he's not happy because she NEVER challenges him. They NEVER fight. She's too agreeable! It's a fiction book but it was so refreshing to hear that perfect is boring! I'm a nagger too and my hubby puts up with alot too but of course we fight but moral of the story....fighting and then making up keeps things interesting




Ooooh, this character setting seems to intrigue me, I think I'm actually going to give that book a read  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## agnesthelion

Tell me if you like it! I liked his writing style so much I want to get his other books too. The part I described is just a small part. It's fiction but it examines the close-mindedness of certain groups of people (don't want to give too much away) and I just really liked the two main characters. Plus it was an easy fast read too.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol, extra cookie! My donut shop lady from the phillipines always gives me extra donut hikes or something she is so nice I love her. Lol. I Hate downtown and any big city like humble or Baytown, it's too crazy and people are jerks and are snobby. ''' on them! 
Lol to the poking smily haha! ^.^ yeah the heat is brutal but that's why I stay inside between the hours of 10am-2pm after or before that is OK lol. The lake helps.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Y'all comment too fast and by the end of the day I have to read three pages full lol. So for this page I have to say, I love your rants lol. I feel the pain about the cats, when I was little I loved cats but now I'm older and I dislike them, I do still have one cat I got when I was 10 and he is so old now. Poor guy, I don't want to take him to get out down bc I have never had to and I'm scared the people will judge me bc he might have another year of life left, however it's hard to tell, he's getting so skinny. Anyway, off topic. But yeah men never wanna do anything they NEED to do. Like mine OMG, he won't put a new hand towel on the holder and it drives me absolutely mad! I've told him a thousand times and he won't do it. I'm devising a plan though.... >:}


----------



## Katielovesleo3

holtzchick said:


> Sometimes, my boyfriend and I actually enjoy nagging each other and bitching back and forth with insanely rude comments so that a few minutes later we get a hilarious laugh out of it!



Ahhh my fiance and i do that too lol


----------



## whitelop

Katielovesleo3 said:


> Y'all comment too fast and by the end of the day I have to read three pages full lol. So for this page I have to say, I love your rants lol. I feel the pain about the cats, when I was little I loved cats but now I'm older and I dislike them, I do still have one cat I got when I was 10 and he is so old now. Poor guy, I don't want to take him to get out down bc I have never had to and I'm scared the people will judge me bc he might have another year of life left, however it's hard to tell, he's getting so skinny. Anyway, off topic. But yeah men never wanna do anything they NEED to do. Like mine OMG, he won't put a new hand towel on the holder and it drives me absolutely mad! I've told him a thousand times and he won't do it. I'm devising a plan though.... >:}



I unfortunately, have taken my fair share of animals to be put to sleep. It comes with always having a lot of animals. Its a very sad thing to do, but sometimes its the best for the animal. The people in the office don't look at you any differently, they don't look down on you, everyone understands because sadly most people have been there. 
At my vets office(regular animals, not rabbit), my vet has always walked me out the side or back door, so I don't have to walk back through the waiting room in tears. He also gives me a big hug to make me feel better. 
Its hard to do, but you know, sometimes it has to be done. 
I have 2 cats that are 12 and 13 and they're time will be coming soon enough, all too soon. 

My husband has a problem with hand towels too. He will put one on the rack, but instead of using the regular ones he uses the "for guests only" ones that are REALLY nice. He puts those out for everyday use and it makes me so angry!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Sounds like a very good veterinarian. I need to do it soon. :nerves1 it's just some days he acts so spunky and full of life and I don't want to rob him of any time that he still has left. Ehhh. Decisions like this give me headaches.

Lol, sounds like something mine would do after I train him to put the hand towel back on lol. Then he would probably go work on a truck and get it all black and smudgey haha.  men men men


----------



## whitelop

I just had to force love Ellie! I picked her up -small struggle, i put her in my lap -major struggle. I force petted her for like 5 minutes and now she's cleaning her whole body where i touched her! 
I feel so unloved by her. She binkys around me and flops her ears, but god forbid i try to touch her! 
I hope she starts to come around.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I´m sure she will, Houdini hated being picked up when he was smaller, he used to wriggle and struggle like hell. Now, it´s not his favourite thing but he lets me cuddle him for a few minutes and then sort of nudges my hand to say...that´s enough lady...and I have to put him down. 

I must find that book as well, sounds really good.


----------



## JBun

All my babies but Roo were like that, from about 4 weeks old, when they really started to be active and wiggly, til about 4 months old. Oh, they just HATED me picking them up, or trying to pet them while they were more interested in exploring and playing. I would try and give them nose rubs, cause you know, all rabbits are supposed to like nose rubs, right? All of my other rabbits do. But NO, they weren't having any of it. I would try and give a nose rub, and they would wiggle their heads around and try and get away. I totally feel your pain, lol, I felt sooo unloved too! Why didn't my sweet little babies that I HAND RAISED AND LOVED, and took such goood care of, not want snuggles and love. I mean, geeesh, really! But, no, Roo has been my only hotot baby that has wanted snuggles, and I think it's a personality trait that he was born with, cause when he's with the other bunnies, he's always wanting grooming from them too. So about a month ago, at night after I feed everyone, I also give all the big bunnies nose rubs, cause they are all begging for them at night, I know THEY love me  But anyhow, I started getting each of the babies out of their cage and started holding them and petting them for a few minutes, and a few of them have actually started to like it a little, like Libby and Jake. Toby, no, not even a bit. He HATES being held, has since just a little baby. That's just his ADHD personality. He's just squirmy, wiggly, and too active to want to be held too long, but I also found the trick to be able to pet him. I pet him almost like I'm roughhousing with him, and he likes it! He'll actually sit there and let me roughly pet him instead of wiggling all over the place. He just doesn't have the attention span to want to sit still for anything that is going to be slow. He just needs lots of stimulation to not get antsy. And Riley, I'm working on. I didn't hold him much for over a month because of his injured leg, so now I do it a little bit and he's getting better and more comfortable with it. So just wait Ellie out and try different things. You may find she only likes being petted a certain way, like Toby(who is back to his normal wiggly self, by the way  ), or you may just have to wait a little bit til she is a little older and settles down enough to want the pets and will enjoy them. In the mean time you could try and see if she is one of those rabbits that like you to play games with them. None of my bunnies now does, but Dash used to like me to kind of play a scary monster with her like I was going to get her, and she would run and hide then come, turn to see if I was coming after her. But Baby didn't like chase games AT ALL! She's more nervous about some things so she found that kind of thing scary. Just try different stuff out and you may hit on something that she likes.


----------



## whitelop

You're right Lisa, she might calm down, but I think its going to take a while. She's SO smart and she is so hyper! She is also A CHEWER! Oh my god, what am I going to do with a chewer? I can't handle that. She is shredding the cardboard and it looks like she's looking for other things to sink her teeth into! 
Even is she never settles down and never wants me to pet her, I think I could be okay with that. She shows me how much she likes me by binkying around and flopping her ears. So I think that she DOES like me, but doesn't like to be petted. She likes to be near me though, she hops over my legs and takes food from me and follows me around. I think when I'm there she feels more brave. I was in the kitchen with her last night and she went up to one of the cats and sniffed the cat! How exciting is that?! Thats a HUGE step for a little rabbit! Since it was the biggest cats she went up to, 15 lbs and 9 lbs. BIG compared to her! 

Jenny, I'm glad its not just me! I'm glad that its just a baby thing...kind of. I sort of wish she had inherited the 'sweetness' gene like Roo did! But it will be okay if she's not like that. Maybe its just her baby behavior. I feel like maybe I should spend more time with her. I only spend a small amount of time with her compared to the large amount of time she's out. I go into the kitchen a lot, but the amount of time I sit in the floor getting to know her is small comparatively. 
But at night is one of the only times I can actually sit down with her, after my son has gone to bed. I need to work on it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh Morgan, the more I read about Ellie, OMG she could be Houdini´s twin. He is exactly the same, smart and hyper and a real chewer, he´ll try to eat anything. But although they are not touchy/feely buns, they will suddenly surprise you with something they do that says that they really do love their mom. Although he´s not keen on being picked up, if I lie on the floor he´ll come over and walk all over me and sniff everywhere and when I´m sitting on the sofa, he´s the first to jump over and suddenly he´ll lick my hand and then jump off again. In comparison to Snowy, it´s so little but for him it´s quite a lot. Ellie will find a way to show you how much she cares, they´ll be little things but you´ll come to recognise them. And sometimes, he just looks straight at me in a certain way when I call him and that makes me feel so good that he knows who I am. 

As for the chewing, I¨ve just had to get used to it and adapt to meet his requirements. Lots of toys, lots of hay and somewhere to get rid of all that energy.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I came outside and his "nasty leg" looked bad, he has a wound and I would clean it and he would get better. Scab up. Heal up. Then he would get another one a couple days later, same procedure then it would heal. Week later same thing would happen again. I assume he is chewing his own leg up I really don't know but didnt want to take him to the vet bc I'm broke as a joke right now, hes not an indoor cat and chews any bandages off, and I didn't want them to put him down, but this wound has been around for too long now, yesterday I thought there was hope and today it is the worst I have ever seen it and he seems real bad, he meows real bad like an old man, and so I was well buddy I have to call the vet. And wtf?! They're closed on Saturdays?! Like animals don't get sick on weekends. So i asked my dad and he said we will go Monday. So Monday I'm going to call and schedule an appt.

I think Ellie will come around with time. She sounds like a little ball of cute and crazy hehe!!!!


----------



## whitelop

I CAUGHT A FREAKING FLOP ON CAMERA! I GOT A PICTURE OF IT!






Nope, its still not edited, lol. 
Also, ignore the part of wall that isn't painted. haha. We sort of purposely didn't do it, so we could laugh about it. I don't know. hahaha. 

Look how adorable she is! And her wittle feets! Look, they aren't as stained anymore.


----------



## holtzchick

Lolololol!! That's so cute and funny since I'm looking at Hippo and he's in the exact same position !! Wow I can't believe how much she's grown, ah, the fur kids grow up so quickly!!


----------



## JBun

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!

Lucky! I have yet to see Roo flop. Cuddle, yes. Flop, no.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Awww, she´s adorable and those little white socks are so cute....she looks lovely and so comfortable in her house now. I don´t mind the photo being enormous as I can see so much more of her. I just love seeing them so comfy that they can flop like that. Bandy was flopping last night with his head raised on the cushion in the corner of their xpen. I picked up the camera to get a shot and then kicked the plant pot on the floor and ruined everything as he jumped up....I was so annoyed as it looked lovely. They just look so chilled out when they flop that I love seeing them do it.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Cute little footsies!!!!!!! She looks so dainty with her bitty legs stretched out.


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

I'm so exhausted from such a long day, so ill tell about the expo tomorrow. 

I just wanted to share that Ellie was just flopped out like Monty with her legs straight out behind her! It was adorable! Now she keeps nipping my shirt and she's getting skin and it HURTS! Unfortunately she had to spend the whole day in her cage and i don't think she was very happy. I filled up her water bowl this morning, but i don't know if she drank much from it today. When i let her out she went to her out of cage water bowl and drank like crazy. I'll just give her cage bowl a good cleaning tomorrow, maybe she didn't like that i didn't clean it this morning. 

Oh, is it okay if she ate a little paper? I gave her the paper from my husbands shoe box. Its just white newspaper feeling stuff. There wasn't a silica package in the box at all. Well, anyway, she loves this big piece of paper and she's pulling it apart. I noticed she's spitting big pieces out, but possibly eating some of it. (As i typed that, she picked up 3 dog kibbles and i had to take them from her. I think she is trying to play fetch with me, no joke!) So a little paper won't hurt her right?


----------



## JBun

A little paper shouldn't be a problem. I think it's when they eat a big gob of it that isn't good. Haha, that would be so funny if you taught her how to play fetch. Not a lot of rabbits will do that kind of thing.

I wonder if the nipping is from being in her cage today :? I think it's so funny when they get this attitude cause of something we did or didn't do, that's upset them.


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

I feel much better after getting a semi-good nights sleep. 

The expo yesterday was...*overwhelming.* To say the least. BUT we had a really good time! 
There were so many people there, oh my. Like thousands of people, it was insane. We walked past vendors and they would ask us if we had a venue, DJ, photographer, cake person, blah blah blah. There was *SO MUCH* cake and definitely NOT enough wine! hahaha. 
There were more cake vendors than anything else. There was cake everywhere. I ate so much cake yesterday. And all of them only sell the same kinds, vanilla, chocolate and almond. Now, I'm not a fan of almond because most of the time the almond is overwhelmingly strong. But I ate this one almond cake yesterday that had like _hint_ of almond, like just a whisper. It was perfect! hahaha. 

We wandered around and it was so hot. There were so many people in there and we were all crowed together, I must have gotten my butt touched 1000 times. hahaha. 

*BUT THEN...*I FOUND THE WINE VENDOR! I bought a $5 glass of wine and it was SO freaking worth it! I was drinking red wine at 1 pm and god was it amazing! Once I got a glass of wine and my friend and her fiance got a beer, we felt SO much better. All of us have a bit of large crowd anxiety and that little bit of alcohol made it so much better. As we walked though, like 10 people asked where we got our booze! hahah. We told them, and they were so thankful to get their hands on some drinks. haha. I'm glad we were the only ones who needed a drink! 

She found her DJ which is great. We didn't stay the whole time, which was even better! haha. Got measured for dresses, those will be here in 3 months. They're purple and they should be really pretty. I won't be able to wear it anywhere else, but oh well. 

Before the expo started we walked across the street to this green area. It had all kinds of things in it. Charlotte is a big art city and there are all kinds of sculptures and things all over the city. They do funky things with the buildings and all that. But this green was in the middle of this really chic shopping area, the city's library which is beautiful in itself and a used-to-be Catholic church thats now a Fuel pizza. I didn't get many pictures of the green but I would like to go back and get some more. It did have these HUGE steel books. They were massive. I got a picture of my friends fiance trying to get Wuthering Heights out of the stack. ahaha. (that happens to be one of my favorite books too!) I got a picture of the Charlotte sign too, it points to all the Charlotte's in different states and in different countries. Its pretty neat. 
The county that Charlotte is in is Mecklenburg, and it is a sister city to Mecklenburg Germany and named after said city. Just a little Charlotte history for you. 
I'll post the pictures in a different post after I download them. I took a lot of pictures of the couple to use for their 'save the date things'. But I plan on going back to the city to walk around a bit, so much has changed since I was a kid. I used to live a few blocks from center city and they've added and changed SO much. Now that I'm an adult I can appreciate it more! hahha. I'll take pictures when I go and share them! Maybe it will be warm next Sunday, because Sunday is the day to walk around down there, lol. 

Anyway, we had a good time. We were all just exhausted after walking miles and miles in the basement of the convention center. Then we came back to our town in SC and ate some delicious cheeseburgers and cheese fries and went to get measured for dresses! lmao. 

I am now watching Blues Clues with my son. Its original Blues Clues, with Steve, season 1! hahaha. Thanks netflix. Oh and remember me telling you guys about Tonka Chuck the truck with the mind of his own? Well, he has his own tv show! He's freaking irritating, but my son really likes them so I tolerate it. hahaha. The things we do for our children. But with Blues Clues, I just want to scream at Steve, that BLUE WANTS ORANGE JUICE WITH HER SNACK TODAY! But I'll contain myself. Time for coffee!


----------



## whitelop

I guess maybe I should update about Ellie too! haha. I let her out of her cage just a little bit ago and she did some freedom binkies. She was pretty happy to be out of the cage. The only reason she was caged yesterday is because I was at the expo and my husband went over to his moms with our son. So no one was home for a large portion of the day. Poor Ellie. She went from being out of the cage for 48 hours straight to being cooped up for 12 hours, with a 4 hour out then in for the night.
Now she is in her favorite corner to take an all day nap. She sleeps the majority of the day and is up ALL night. 

When I walked in and she had her back legs stretched out behind her, she stayed that way until I sat down then she came up to me. I think she is definitely more comfortable with me. I hope I can get more pictures of her flopped out like that! Its so funny. 

Excuse me, I was wrong earlier, Blue doesn't want orange juice, she wants milk with her snack. I misheard a clue. Ugh. I hate this show, in the amount of time it took for Blue to leave all the clues, she could have just said she wanted freaking milk. 

I don't think that Ellie is growing anymore! hahah. To me she doesn't look like she's grown any in a week or so. Her ears are bigger but thats about it. What happens if she stays as small as she is? haha. I don't think it would happen, but she seems so have slowed down in the growing.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Hahaha that sounds like it looks hilarious! She's probably as big as Monty's head  A little bit of paper is probably fine, even for a small bunny. Monty goes all out eating bits of paper and cardboard all the time (never an amount larger than a couple square inches in a sitting). She has eaten all four corners off the paper with instructions for assembling her carrier, rendering it pretty much useless


----------



## whitelop

Yeah, Ellie is the size of Monty's back foot! lol


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I could totally see Monty having a tiny friend someday. I joke with my boyfriend about bonding her with a tiny lionhead boy or similar  Not that I'd do it just for novelty, but you can't deny how cute it would be for her to have a little fluff laying on her back. *snicker* Oh I love my giant girl


----------



## holtzchick

Read your post on the exhibition and on Ellie. Good thing you have fun yesterday and thank god the wine was there to "save" you. Didn't you feel nausea after all that cake? Everytime I eat too many sweets, I feel nauseated but I suppose that's when I know I've eaten too many  lol

Last night I was showing my sister pictures of Ellie and my lord she has grown, but I don't think she will grow too much more if at all. I completely missed a picture of her on her cardboard castle, it is SO cute!! She's such a doll! You certainly make a lot of posts and if I'm not on here everyday I miss a lot !!


----------



## whitelop

Missy, i totally pictured Monty spooning with a nethie or something tiny like that. It made me chuckle. Lmao. 

Michelle, yes i do post a lot. Lol, too much probably!  Yes i stopped eating cake after like the 5th sample. I had only had a coffee thing and a redbull that morning. I ate some steak kabobs and felt much better. Then wine, more steak kabobs and i was great! I probably won't eat anymore cake until the wedding though! 

I sort of hope Ellie doesn't get any bigger. I wonder if she'll stay on the smaller side.


----------



## holtzchick

She probably will! 

Monty with a small bun would be adorable! I always love seeing dramatically different sized animals play together! Lady came in with a mini chihuahua and said that her dogs best friend at doggy daycare was the biggest dog there! I could only picture that it must be adorable


----------



## Chrisdoc

Good job there was wine on hand, that solves anything. Too much cake would make me feel sick but a couple of tastes would be nice. 

I think Ellie will be quite small, maybe like Snowy or Houdini, they´re average is around just over a kilo. Houdini is doing his Binky 500s right now in his enclosure, end up with stuff thrown everywhere lol. He´s a paper eater as well, loves ripping the cardboard on the top of his cage and snacks on the telephone directory but he´s been OK so far, touch wood.

Would love to see some photos of the area you live in, places always look so different over there so I will be looking forward to them. Have just had a piece of carrot cake I made yesterday, I must say myself that it was yummy and great with a nice cup of tea.:clapping:


----------



## agnesthelion

The expo did sound busy and crazy but like I said, wine makes anything better  when is your friends wedding by the way? I'm assuming she is having like a big she-bang since she went to an expo? My wedding was about 170 people. It was SO fun. We had the reception on the top floor of a hotel here. Lots of dancing, lots of wine (haha, here we go again with the wine) next to mynson being born it was the best day of my life.

My MIL looooves SC. She's been to Charlotte and just raves about it. I've been all over the US but never there, for whatever reason. But I would love to visit. Does Charlotte have those grand southern homes with wrap around terraces and such? So pretty!!

Ellie is just too cute for words. It kinda makes me laugh to think of her nipping you and getting "attitude" when she's so little and adorable! I'll be curious how much bigger she will get too. Agnes has surprised me a bit with her size. Course her fur makes he look even bigger but when I pick her up she feels so much plumper than I thought she would be. Course she spoiled and gets blueberries and bananas so it could be my fault. 

Anyway, I'm cleaning house today and meant to just check in on RO and here I am still on. Story of my life. I'll be back later but glad to hear the updatebwith the expo and hear about Ellie


----------



## JBun

I'm glad it wasn't me at the expo, but it sounds like you guys had a good time and made the most of it.

Sounds like Ellie is through her big growth spurt. What is she, about 12 weeks now? That's about when my bunnies stopped growing so fast and just grew more gradually after that. She'll still grow some, just more slowly. I know the average dutch weight is similar to a hollands, but Ellie may end up being on the smaller end since she started out soooo small. Of course, I thought that about Roo, and now he's as big as the other bunnies. In any case, she'll always be a cutie


----------



## Chrisdoc

I think Ellie will probably be around the size of Snowy, maybe just around a kilo. Look at the baby pictures of mine, I thought of Ellie and those first days and how small she was. It is amazing how quickly they change. The pictures I took as babies were just a week after I got them and then when I took photos 5 weeks later, you could really tell the difference in size, ears, etc. By then, they´d got to the size they probably stayed at, maybe filled out a little more. Looking back at the photos, I´d forgotten about that tiny stage and how adorable they were. Ellie is just so sweet, I think I need another fix :bunnyheart


----------



## whitelop

I think Ellie may already weigh more than Snowy! haha. A kilo is like 2.2 lbs, roughly. I think she weighs around 2 lbs. She doesn't look that big, but when you pick her up she has some heft to her! hahaha. The dutch breed standard is like 3.5-5.5 lbs, so I think she'll probably stay some where around the 3.5 lb range. She could surprise me and get huge or something! haha. 

I need to put some pictures up. I haven't taken any of her in a few days. I might do that later this evening, but you guys don't hold your breath for it! hahah. 

The other day when I cleaned out Ellie's cage, I moved her elephant stuffie out of the box, because she's bigger now and it takes up a lot of room in the box. I put it so she could still get into the corner she likes. I've noticed the last few days, that she hasn't really been sleeping in her box now, she is sleeping in the corner of the cage next to the elephant. Its like she likes to sleep next to the elephant, no matter where it is. I didn't realize she liked it that much or had any sort of attachment to it. I put it back in her box after I change the blanket and it just stays where I put it. Its still in the same place that I put it in the cage, she hasn't messed with, only laid next to it. She is sleeping in the box at night though, I guess because its cold or something. But she takes up a lot of the box now! When I got her, she fit in a corner and now she lays in it and takes up most of the box. haha. She's definitely getting bigger! 

She is off the kaytee pellets. She doesn't seem to mind the Sherwood that much. She eats a good amount of pellets. But I won't say that she is "completely" off the kaytee, I still give her like 3 pellets to get her into her cage at night. haha. I let her sniff them and drop them into her bowl loudly enough that she knows they're there and she goes right in! hahaha. One day she'll probably catch on, but until then, its an easy way to get her into her cage at night! 

The other night I said something about her playing fetch with me with the dog food. I didn't really talk about what she was doing, I was on my phone and its so hard to type anything out on my phone, my keyboard gets delayed, blah blah. Anyway. I was sitting against the washing machine and I had been there for a while. She went to the dog food bowl, sniffed it and then took a piece. I was a little shocked. She walked up to me and I grabbed the piece from her mouth, she let me take it. I threw it back into the bowl and she waited a minute, then went back and took another piece. Same thing, she let me take it. I threw it back and she went and got another piece! She did it like 5 times, then she got bored. I wonder if she was really playing fetch or if she just really wanted to eat a piece of dog food? I think if she wanted to eat it she would have gone the other direction and not come up TO me. Foo would run across the kitchen with a kibble in her mouth just to eat it! haha. 

So yesterday I went to the feed store and bought two 40 lbs bags of pelleted pine litter. Thats like a years worth of litter! haha. I bought so much because the feed store I go to is getting out of the feed business and they're just going to be selling horse tack and consigning tack. (I might actually consign my saddle, but thats another story) So I don't know how long they'll have the pine pellets left. I don't know if they'll order more of those. The cool thing about them is, they call me once a month and ask me if I need chicken feed and put me on the order list if I do, I just have to go in and pay then pick up. They have like 6 personal horses and they have to order feed every 2 weeks.
I asked her when the first cut hay should be coming in and she said anywhere from late March to early May. Thats the rye hay that grows in the winter. I don't know if I should get a bale of rye or not. Can she even have rye? The coastal I have is yellowing and I'll need a green bale soon enough. But I don't know if I should get the rye when it comes in or wait until like...June or July, and get the first cut OTHER grass hay. I guess it depends on what she gets, or I could go somewhere else. Hmmm decisions decisions. I talked to a lady yesterday who was giving hay to her horses, she had the greenest hay I've seen this time of year. I forgot where she told me she got it, but it was GREEN! She paid like 4.50 a bale, thats pretty good and it looked great. Its hard to find green hay this time of year. 

I'm having a really hard time with my cats. They're slowly killing me. I feel my hair graying because of them right now. Okay, as you guys may know. I don't have cat litter boxes, because my cats didn't use them. I haven't had litter boxes in almost a year. One would use them and the other two would not. Pain in my ass. They go outside during the day for a while to go potty, then come back in to nap. I put them out at night to potty and sometimes they stay out all night or sometimes they come in. So now, they're using Ellie's big litter box, thats outside her cage! Its MAKING ME NUTS! What doesn't make any sense to me, is when I actually had CAT litter boxes I used the same sort of litter. I used store brand feline pine. Same thing as the horse stall pellets. The only thing that is different NOW is that the litter in most of the box is covered in hay. I think the cats like the hay. Its like they didn't like the pine pellets and they like the nice grassy feel of the hay, so they're using the hay to crap in. I'm not happy at all. Every morning when I go in there is cat poop in the litter box. I have to change it all the time. I'm going through a lot of hay and a lot more litter! As much hay as I have, I don't want to run out or anything. And the litter box is bigger anyway so I'm already using more litter. 
PLUS, I don't think Ellie being around cat poop is okay. Cat poop is DISGUSTING! To me, I think of rabbit and horse poop as being 'clean' poop, since they only eat grass/hay and veggies. Cats and dogs on the other hand eat meat and processed food, their poop is gross. It doesn't help or fertilize anything. Sorry for the gross poop talk. 
I just don't really know what to do to get them to stop going in the rabbits litter box. I guess I need to put it on top of Ellie's cage at night or somewhere they can't get to it. But one night, one of my cats actually WENT INTO ELLIE'S CAGE AND POOPED IN HER CAGE LITTER BOX! Can you guys believe that?! I was freaking shocked. 
Ughh, I sort of just don't like cats anymore. I mean, I love my cats, but once they die off I'll probably never get another cat. If I ever get anymore animals, they'll be rabbits. haha. Instead of the being the crazy cat lady like everyone predicted, I'll be the crazy rabbit lady! They definitely wouldn't test my patience like a cat does. 

Last thing, I force loved Ellie again last night. My husband and I started watching Sons of Anarchy, since we don't have cable we've missed it all, but now we have the netflix we can watch it from the beginning. Its a great show, if you love the violence and stuff like we do. But we wait until after my son is in bed to watch it(we watch Parenthood while he's up, haha.) But I didn't feel like sitting in the kitchen, even though I can see the tv from there. So I went and got Ellie and put her in my robe and sat with her in my robe/top of my tank top for like 30ish minutes; until she got a little antsy and I put her back in the kitchen. She did pretty well. Her little nails are SUPER sharp though. She also smells a little weird. haha. Her fur is so soft, because its baby fur. I wonder when she'll molt? I think she'll have 'fall back' fur? Is that what its called, when you rub it one way and it falls back to where it was? 

Anyway, I'm done now. I've rambled on quite a bit today. Last, last thing! hahaha. I started taking my vitamins again today, I needed to. I'm having a hard time this winter. Its been raining for a few days now and I'm like totally wiped out. My son got the second part of his flu shot yesterday and he took a LONG nap, from like 12-3ish. I took the same nap with him! I slept that long in the middle of the day! Then I fell asleep on the couch at like 10. I've been sleeping way too much and I'm still so tired! I think its lack of vitamin D, sunshine and heat. I hate it. I can't wait for it to be 112* outside, that will be really nice! I can't wait to get my hands dirty in the yard and get a serious tank top farmers tan, because it happens every year! haha. I'm doing a super garden this year and I'm so excited to get out there and do it! So when I actually go to sleep at night, it will be because I'm exhausted from manual labor not just from lack of sunlight! lmao. 

Now, I'm done. Happy Wednesday! And yes, I did just write a book.


----------



## whitelop

Last, last, last thing! haha. 
When can I start to give Ellie greens? According to the pet store, she should be about 12 1/2 weeks right now. But I still have this sneaking suspicion that she is younger, I could be wrong though. haha. 
I wonder if I could start giving her stuff now? Her stomach seems to be pretty good, she's never had an issue with anything so far. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow you did write a lot but loved it all. Those cheeky cats using Ellie´s litter tray. It´s always the same with animals, the grass is always greener on the other say or should I say the hay, if you see what I mean lol. And yes, cat poop is disgusting and smelly. I´ve never had a cat but both my sister and my friend have them and it stinks. Don´t know what your options are unless Ellie turns into a Kung Fu Rabbit and scares the **** out of them lmao.

Wish I could get a bag of pellets that big. I can only get 10 litres at the moment which is nothing. And hay, I must really make an effort to find a local supplier here, I feel lazy that I haven´t done that yet. 

Imagine Ellie letting you cuddle her that long, you lucky girl. Mine like to be cuddled for a very short while and then they´re off. If she gets to weigh 3llb, she´ll be about the size of Bandy. I thought mine were about average at 2 to 2 1/2 lb. Yes, pics would be lovely, haven´t see one of her for ages :missyou Ellie


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I started giving Monty nibbles of lettuce at 3 months. Just a piece the size of a spoon (the bowl part) to start with, and when that didn't give her soft poo I would include it with her pellets twice a day. A couple weeks later, I tried both pieces at the same time. Still no soft poo. I worked my way up to one whole leaf of green leaf twice a day at 4 months. She's bigger, but I was going by an article's suggestion that baby bunnies could be introduced to new greens a teaspoon at a time per (forgot how many pounds of weight, but Monty was way over that already). I'm pretty sure she was given a little bit of romaine when she was still at the pet store, because they always have it around for the resident tortoise, and when I took her to get her nails trimmed at about 4 months, they were looking around for a treat to give her and had a fresh bag of romaine, and gave her a hunk of it. They seem to really know their stuff with their animals, and they love seeing Monty


----------



## whitelop

I might get a bunch of cilantro and try that first. Cilantro was always Foo's favorite and I hope its Ellie's too. Its my most favorite smell in the world!


----------



## Chrisdoc

That´s their fave too. I managed to get an enormous bunch yesterday a the market for 1, though that was really good as it usually costs me more for a smaller tray at the supermarket. He also gave me a smaller bunch of parsley free, I bought beetroot with the leaves and he gave me loads of assorted leaves he´d taken off the veg that people didn´t want so it was quite a cheap shop and I´ve now got a fridge stuffed full of their stuff....what´s new lol.

I think you could start Ellie on just a little to see what she enjoys. Maybe the cilantro and other fresh herbs as they seem to be really good for them and try green leaves bit by bit. You keep a good eye on her so you´ll know if they´d don´t agree.


----------



## qtipthebun

I'm so glad someone else loves the smell of cilantro. Everyone thinks I'm weird because I think it smells SO good. My roommate says all it's fit for is being left in a sealed bag until the rabbit consumes it so he doesn't have to smell it, and my partner will deal with the smell because it's Tippy's favorite, so she'll hand feed it to her.

I, on the other hand, make sure the Tipster gets her cilantro every day because I just love having it around. It smells so fresh! A cute moment you'll appreciate: I like the taste of cilantro too, so periodically, I'll eat a piece while I'm feeding it to the monster. She'll get really jealous if I walk in the room after having eaten some and bend down to give her a kiss. She'll sniff my mouth and then thump until I bring her some cilantro!


----------



## whitelop

qtipthebun said:


> I'm so glad someone else loves the smell of cilantro. Everyone thinks I'm weird because I think it smells SO good. My roommate says all it's fit for is being left in a sealed bag until the rabbit consumes it so he doesn't have to smell it, and my partner will deal with the smell because it's Tippy's favorite, so she'll hand feed it to her.
> 
> I, on the other hand, make sure the Tipster gets her cilantro every day because I just love having it around. It smells so fresh! A cute moment you'll appreciate: I like the taste of cilantro too, so periodically, I'll eat a piece while I'm feeding it to the monster. She'll get really jealous if I walk in the room after having eaten some and bend down to give her a kiss. She'll sniff my mouth and then thump until I bring her some cilantro!



I don't know if you like candles or not, but Yankee candle makes a candle called, pineapple & cilantro. Its AMAZING! I know it seems like a crazy mix, and i was skeptical at first, but its wonderful. Its fresh and sweet but not too sweet. It makes your house smell like some tropical-spanish paradise. And that, in my opinion, is a great thing. Haha


----------



## whitelop

agnesthelion said:


> So your darn cats. UHg! Hoe frustrating that when you did have litter boxes they didn't go in them, and now you have Ellies and they go in there. Like I mentioned before, my sis cats started this too. The only way she stopped them is they are now locked in a bedroom and they go in the box again. Don't feel bad about not liking cats. I've never been a fan either. I mean, they are cute and I totally understand why people like them but they aren't my thing.
> 
> That's cute Ellie sits with you for that long. As far as weight my friends Dutch was around 4 lbs. I don't know about their molting though. Whatever the molt ends up like, it can't be worse than Archies! Haha
> 
> As far as veggies, i started Agnes at 12 weeks. Just one at a time and really slow. The only one that caused any sort of trouble was spinach and it made her poop a bit runny but nothing drastic. I also LOVE the smell of cilantro! My two don't like it  they are really picky with herbs. Mine like romaine and the dark lettuces. They like the tops of strawberries too.
> 
> Sorry you've been tired lately. Alot of people get cabin fever this time of year. I actually took my son to our local botanical center yesterday. They keep it rainforest warm in there and it's got a glass top so the whole place has a sunny warm feeling to it. But just walking around and seeing the green of all the trees and smelling the flowers and feeling the humidity felt SO good!



I think our only botanical garden is only outdoors. That doesn't help because its still dreary and wet there too! Haha. WAIT! At the science center there is a rainforest area, with parrots and a waterfall and its humid and steamy with a glass roof. Its got all sorts of rainforest frogs and stuff too. I think i need to go there! Haha

I don't know what I'll do if Ellie doesn't like cilantro, that's like the one thing i miss buying for rabbits. I don't cook with it often as my husband finds it a little too strong but i love it! It has such a clean freshness to it. Anyway, enough about cilantro!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Another one here who loves cilantro and the smell. If you put it in tomato salsa it´s yummy, I just love it. Mine love it as well so I´ll now start buying it regularly at the weekly market. 

I´m not a cat fan either, they are sometimes just too independent and very ungrateful. 

Luckily with all the sunshine hear, it´s mostly light and sunny. When we do get a spell of rain or bad weather, it depresses everyone. We´ve been lucky so far this winter.


----------



## whitelop

I love that whenever i walk into the kitchen, Ellie is flopped out either in her corner or in front of her cage! She's so cute with her little back legs all stretched out! 
She's nipping at my pants and shirt right now and it hurts! I think she's trying to groom me but she's clumsy and my clothes are blocking her grooming. Haha

My vitamins today, made me feel much better. I'm going to have to start taking them regularly. I have to shake this winter time yucky feeling!


----------



## JBun

Ok, I'm totally cursed whenever I try and post on your blog. Something always seems to go wrong and I lose it all. I was all ready to post this morning but the internet was screwy, so of course I lost it all.

I think that's so cute she had to stay by her stuffie. Roo does the same. He likes to sleep right next to his. Maybe Ellie finds it's presence comforting and it makes her feel safe 

I was cracking up this morning reading about her little fetch game. It was like she was coming to you to see if it was ok for her to eat the dog food or something. You ought to train her! Hahaha, wouldn't that be something to have a bunny that plays fetch with you. 

Don't really know about the rye hay. I would guess if it is ok for horses to eat and if it's cut before there are grain heads on it, that it may be alright for rabbits. Definitely research it though. And I would think that Ellie would be ok to start on veggies. I think that is more of a general guideline for people that don't know much about rabbits, then a set rule. Baby has been eating leafy greens since she was 4 weeks old, and hasn't ever had problems. Cilantro always seems to be a good one to start out with.

I'm with you on the cats! I would much rather step in a fresh steaming pile of horse manure, than have anything to do with dog or cat poop. It just grosses me out. I wouldn't think them pooping in Ellie's box would be good either. I know rabbits can contract some diseases from cat poop. Could you maybe just put it high up at night, like on the fridge or something? Or maybe cover it with a towel.

I'm glad you got some snuggle time, even if it was forced. I think it's good for them to learn to tolerate it, even if they don't like it much. I try and do it with my bunnies at night. They didn't like it much at first, but a few of them are actually starting to like snuggles. Toby of course is a challenge. His max snuggle time is about 30 seconds right now, but I'm working on it.

So, do you let Ellie dig and nip at your pants? I always try and discourage my buns from that kind of thing. Oh, and they sure know they aren't supposed to, cause when I tell them 'no' and reach out to stop them, they do a little head binky and dash away. They have gotten better though. They did it alot more when they were little. Roo was so cute tonight. I usually sit on the floor with him when he's playing. Well, I grabbed a pillow and decided to lay on the floor. He then hopped up onto my chest and started licking my face. He has never really given me many bunny kisses. He'll give a lick or two, but mostly he just wants me to pet him. But after he finished licking me, he put his paws up on my face to look around, and proceeded to slide his paws(and claws) down my face. OUCH!!! Those bunnies dont' realize we don't have fur protecting us from those sharp little claws. And little bunny claws are SHARP! They're like little needles.

I'm glad the vitamins are helping. I really need to try some vitamins too. I've been feeling really crappy lately and can hardly sleep.


----------



## whitelop

Yes their nails are so sharp! Foo's nails weren't sharp like this, i guess because i cut them. But because Ellie's nails haven't been clipped and their super sharp! I try not to let her nip me, the digging doesn't bother me because its always my left knee and i think its sort of cute when she does it. Her face is funny. The nipping on the other hand, i stop that! It hurts, she got me one time and i pressed her head down for a few seconds and she didn't nip me again. So maybe since she's a baby she'll really understand what the head/shoulder press means! 

Jenny, i really love hearing about Roo! He sounds like a real sweetheart. I wish Ellie got some of that sweetness. Haha. The forced snuggles are working i think. She got pretty comfortable looked on my chest last night. Then when i put her back in the kitchen she flopped out. So i think she seemed pretty comfortable! 

I'm taking a vitamin D and a vitamin B complex, they make me feel much better, with extra energy and like i can make it through the day without wanting to take a nap! I don't think my son feels good today though. He felt a little warm when he got up and then he drank some cold milk and went back to sleep. Poor baby!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Bandy does the nips as a punishment when I´ve been grooming him but I think it´s something they would all keep doing if we didn´t stop them. it´s like they´re making a nest or a place to be comfortable and they have to move your clothes, that´s what I think anyway as I see them doing the same thing with blankets in their enclosure. 

Great that Ellie´s flopping, I just love to sit and stare at them when they´re all stretched out, I never tire seeing them like that. 

Try her on the veggies and let us know how she does. I think mine started quite early and they´ve never had any problems.


----------



## JBun

I think those little baby nails hurt so much cause they are so tiny, like little pins sticking right through clothes. Jeans and sweatshirts work pretty well for protection, but it doestn't help much when they are standing on your face, lol.

Roo does like to snuggle, but even he won't sit there forever. I get a good 10-15 minutes in before he starts looking around expectantly, and I know he's hoping I'll put him down to play, but then he winds down pretty quick and is ready for more petting. But still no cute little bunny flops like Ellie  He always just curls up into a loaf. It's funny to watch him and Libby play. She likes to run around and play and Roo will always come up to her and stick his head under hers so she'll groom him. Lucky for him that she's a big groomer. Then she'll hop off to play again and he'll do a few bunny tricks too, then he's back sticking his head near her ready to be groomed again. I don't think he cares who is grooming him, me, Libby, or whoever, as long as he's getting petted or licked he's happy. He's pretty good about doing a little grooming in return, but he is mostly on the receiving end, which is the way he likes it.

I think it is easier to use the head press discipline with babies. Probably cause they are used to mom doing it with them not all that long ago.

Uggh! I think I'm coming down with something too. I don't know that I'll be able to hold off this sore throat coming on, much longer. I hope your little guy isn't coming down with anything too bad. Hope he's feeling better soon


----------



## Chrisdoc

If I know they´re going to be up on me digging and pulling, I make sure I have two layers on as their nipping teeth are too sharp. 

Roo is so funny. Bandy does there where he sticks his head under the other two so they can groom him but he never grooms back. I hate it at the moment as the other two used to groom each other but as they´re not together at the moment, there´s no one grooming either of them apart from me giving strokes and rubs. 

I´m making progress with grooming Bandy though as I´ve done it the last few days in a row and he seems now to be getting used to it. He´ll now sit there and I comb and stroke and repeat. He now stays and appears to like me to stroke his fur right down his back. He was there a good half hour today while I sorted him out ad after I´d finished he stayed for a little while as well. I did notice though that his fur is matted round his tail so I may have to cut it away. I´m gonna have another try at de knotting it tomorrow but he seems now quite cool with it. 

I´ve had a emerging cold for a couple of weeks now, a bit of a tickly cough and I´m very chesty. I just can´t shake it although I´m dosing myself with cough mixture. Hope it doesn´t turn into something worse. I could do without that right now.


----------



## whitelop

Okay, so I've been watching Parenthood and I sort of don't like it. Let me explain, I HATE. HATE. HATE. Christina, the blonde one. If I ever met this type of woman in real life, there is a HUGE possibility that I would knock her out. I don't like how she acts and how she is towards people. I think she is super judgmental, she is totally rude and she lives in some sort of fantasy world where her equally as b*itchy daughter is totally perfect; which is completely untrue. Because as good as her grades are, she's rude and snarky too. I get that shes a teenager, but come on. They try to be parents about half the time but it doesn't hold any weight because they try to be friends with her the other half of the time. I hate it! Either you're your kids parent OR you're their friend, it doesn't work both ways. And if you turn down the friend road, you can't discipline them because you have no ground to stand on. But with this mom, she is OVER THE TOP with her jumping down peoples throats, she attacks her in-laws verbally constantly and she tries to talk over everyone. I hate her. AND, and, she thinks she's better than everyone else. She thinks she's superior over EVERYONE else. It makes me insane. The daughter is terrible too. I don't like her either, with her monotone voice and her total attitude and like her fictional mother, she thinks she's perfect too. I hate that sort of attitude. I hate them. 
I do love Sarah though, I think that she is the most real out of the bunch. I think she is the most realistic parent with teenagers there is. I love her. I love her struggles and I love her character. The grandmother is one of the coolest people on the show, I love her. She just "gets it". 
I wish I had that sort of family dynamic, but I'm and only child and my husbands sister is basically Christina with brown hair, a total b*tch. 

Sorry for that rant, I've just watched a lot of this show today and I really hate that it revolves so heavily around Christina's family. I do like this show and it has really touching moments, but it doesn't have any touching moments when it comes to that woman. Ughhh, I just want to knock her out.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie related notes now, since I just went into crazy-land. 

I'm going to get some cilantro tonight so we can start it tomorrow. YAY! 

I think the head-press method will work with Ellie, because she's still young enough to get it. I hope so, because I won't stand for the nipping, it makes me nuts and nervous. Its like, I sit on the floor against the washing machine, so she can run behind my back. Sometimes she likes to get behind me and sniff my shirt, thats fine. But she will sniff, then nudge my shirt and then she will grab my shirt with her little teefers and nip the hell out of me. It always seems to be my back, haha. I guess she doesn't like my back or something? I've noticed that its certain pants that she digs at too. I pretty much live in yoga pants and pj pants. The ones she likes the most are the ones with christmas tree lights on them and then another pair of sweat pants that are blue, she likes those A LOT and then another pair that say 'ho ho ho'. Maybe she doesn't like christmas after the holiday season or something? She only digs at my left knee too. I hurt that knee a while ago, do you think she knows that my knee cap is wrong? haha. 
But after I pushed her head and shoulders down, she stopped nipping me. I didn't put her head into the floor, she was on my robe. haha, so it was nice and soft. 

I think I've figured out what to do for the litter box issues, because I came in again to cat poop in the box. Ughh. I have a small litter box that I don't use. I think I'm going to put the big box that Ellie's up and put the small box down for the cats. See if they'll use it. Watch them not and then I'm going to ring all their necks. haha. Hopefully that will work. If not, then I don't know what to do. 

Oh and on another side note. Its been raining here for 4 days. I can't take the rain anymore. Its pouring rain. Its like its monsoon season in SC. My pond in my backyard has come up like 2 feet in 4 days. I can see the actual puddles in my yard. My yard is flooding. My chickens are soaking wet, my roosters neck feathers are totally brown and gross. All the feathers are wet and separated, the refuse to get in from the rain. Last summer, it was pouring rain and dark out. It was when they decided they wanted to sleep in the flower bed not the house, so I had to go out in the pouring rain and put them in their house. I was out outside for 10 minutes and I was soaked to the bone, it looked like I just got out of the shower. Thankfully it was still like 80* out and my birds weren't cold or anything, just soaked to the skin. Stupid birds. 

Ohhhhh and I'm going to take a few pictures of Ellie tonight. I'm going to take a picture of her on the wash clothe I took a picture of her on the first day I had her. So we can see the real size difference between then and now. I'll post those later. 

Yep and I just rambled like 30 minutes of reading time for you guys. hahahaha. Sorry, too much coffee/vitamin/high caffeine tea combo.


----------



## whitelop

agnesthelion said:


> Hahaha oh Morgan you crack me up!! What season are you watching? Like what's the plot right now because I don't keep track of season number.
> Keep in mind these are fictional people, lol. I think what Parenthood does is try and capture the different personalities and different parenting ways. I don't agree with everything Christina does either....but Parenthood does a good job of capturing her thought process.
> I love Sarah too but she bugs me in some ways like grow up and move out of your parents house! Lol. I also love Julia and her hubby Joel. Joel is AWESOME. But anyway I so agree with some of the stuff you said about Christina but I also think the show works so well because it has someone like her on the show. It's pretty REAL. Oh and I don't think she's a b**tch just a little uptight sometimes. I think Zeke and the grandmother are both awesome too!! And yes I love their family dynamic. Goodness, I'm just OBSESSED with this show. I'm so sad because this seasons finale is next week already. I'm so bummed I'm not ready for it to be over. It's one of the best shows ever written, IMO. The last time I was this crazy about a show was Friday Night Lights and they have the same writer, imagine that.lol



Its season 2 that I'm watching and Christina and Adam are dealing with their daughter wanting to date a guy who is in AA and works at the homeless shelter or something. Christina is so uptight and so tightly wound that if she were to turn to sharp she would break into a million pieces. I know that its a show and its not real, but it bothers me so much. I guess because I'm not like that, I do worry and I do stress, but I don't act like that. 
Sarah does move out! hahaha. She moves in with Mr. Young Teacher, who is John Ritter's son(I was totally in love with John Ritter). 
I do also love Julia and Joel! They're so great and I love Joel for being a house-husband! My husband said he would do that, but I just laugh because he has never spent a whole day alone with our son so he doesn't know what its really like! haha. Julia strives SO hard to be so perfect, but she is already so perfect! haha, she is so successful and so good. She's a good mother even though she works and she is still really engaged in the house life. I love that. If I had a career, I would want to be like her. No joke. 

I do like that there are so many different life styles and parenting styles. It shows how the world works, but it just irritates me sometimes. I guess because there are SO many things I would do differently.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I just love your rants and I haven´t a clue what you´re ranting about as I´ve never seen this programme but now you´re making me want to see it to see what it is you´re ranting about....did that make sense. It makes me laugh as there are soaps on in the UK that I keep up with where all sorts happens and people get really involved with them as though they´re real, I have a friend like that. And I end up saying "this is a show, it´s not real" and she laughs but still thinks it is. 

I must find download it to watch and see what it´s all about. 

Think that´s a good idea with the cats, they are a real pain in the neck, hope it works. 

Little Ellie and her nipping....mine have nipped me on the back and does it hurt. They still nip me occasionally but not as often now. 

I hate constant rain. Sometimes here when it starts, we get torrential rain for days and that is depressing as you can´t do anything as everytime you go out you get soaked. I hate it as well as you can´t do any washing and dry it outside as it´s so damp and it´s just really depressing weather. 

Hope she gets on with the Cilantro, I´m sure she´ll be OK, something new for her...take pics pls.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I need videos of Ellie eating stuff, kthx.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh yes Morgan I so remember that season! And I don't want to give it all away but Sarah ends up back at home, haha 
But as far as Christina and Adam dealing with that.......I guess I didn't think that was too judgemental or uptight of her. She had a daughter in high school dating a recovering alcoholic in his 20s! I'm not sure I know too many parents that that wouldn't concern just a *little* bit. Id have to watch that season again but it's not like Christina was rude to that boyfriends face or anything, right? Wasn't it just what her and Adam talked about between the two of them? If I remember correctly they do end up liking the boyfriend and totally give him an honest chance. My hubby and I talked about how stressful it would be to have a teenage daughter. It will be hard enough with our son but a girl, UHg, why does that seem so much more difficult! 
Christina is uptight and a worrywart and she stresses over everything and I think she's a perfectionist. Hmmm, sounds like someone I know......oh yeah, ME! Hahaha maybe that's why I "defend" her a bit. And listen to us talk about her like she's a real person! Lol. Moral of the story is Parenthood wouldn't be a good show if it just had parents like Sarah or Julia or Joel. They have to cover ALL the aspects. 
Chris you should totally try and get the show over there. As I said it's one of the better shows I've seen in years!!!


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh and yes I hope Ellie handles the cilantro ok. I've tried it a few times with my two and they turned their noses up. Not sure why. Oh and I was at the mall with my son today and came across the pineapple and cilantro Yankee candle. It did smell pretty good!!!!


----------



## JBun

I hope Ellie likes her cilantro


----------



## holtzchick

Lmao. Based on what I've read you guys are nuts. You've pretty much covered it all.

We love cilantro in this household and my boyfriend loves it so much he cooks with it day in and day out, it has to go in everything. None of us here are big fans of cats but once in s while you meet a really laid back one. Ellie's nipping is adorable and Phoenix and Hippogryff do the exact same thing to me when they want attention..... I know that I've been shoving this down eveyones throat but when you feel tired take a pre workout energizer or take a break and force yourself to do something very active whether that be to go to the gym pool etc. I went yesterday morning and I had so much energy throughout the day I actually couldn't sleep last nighT lol. 

And what in the heck is this Parenthood show?!? I have the entire day off and don't know what I'm going to do by myself so i guess season 1 is where it's at. I never jump into a new show and jump to the last episode I feel like that's sacreligious lol. I always watch from season 1 episode by episode it really helps you get into the show!!! I watched all 4 seasons of big bang theory and it was wicked before I even set foot into the 5th when i started watching it.


----------



## agnesthelion

Michelle you should watch it! The writers are excellent and it is a very critically acclaimed show. I also watch shows from beginning to end. I won't just start in the middle of a show.

Big Bang Theory is way funny. I don't watch that religiously because since it's a sitcom I feel like you can come and go a bit, but that Sheldon is hysterical!!! He makes that show


----------



## whitelop

Hahahaha. Michelle, you think we're nuts? You're probably right. Sometimes I feel really nuts. 

I promise I'm going to post some pictures later, my computer makes it so difficult for me to download pictures. But I'll work on it later today, I took some pictures of her on the same washcloth and I took some pictures of her eating her first cilantro. The lighting in my kitchen doesn't allow for me to take videos because for whatever reason its really dark on the camera. I'll work on that though. 

So no soft poops! Yay! She seemed to tolerate the cilantro pretty well, and she liked it! I'll give her another little bit at lunch time and see if she'll still eat it. 

I have to tell you guys about this morning. It was pretty funny. 
I kept hitting the snooze button on my husband's alarm clock, my son wasn't up so I didn't feel the need to get out of bed. hahaha. So at 8, I heard my son and finally woke my husband up. This is how it went; "hey baby, its 8, you should probably get up" (keep in mind, I'm still laying down and my face is still smushed in the pillow) My husband was like "okay, I'm getting up. Are you okay?" ME: "no, I'm not okay. You're a little late, I have a cat on my back and I'm really cold." I turned to look at him and he laughed so hard at me. 
Then he goes downstairs to my son's room. He's talking to him, and he's like "oh AJ, you're soooo tall!" and my son was like "I know!" hahahaha. It was so funny. He's getting pretty smart. 

Ellie spilled her water in her cage last night, thankfully I put the cup on a paper towel; so the paper towel soaked up the water and it didn't go everywhere. 

I HAVE ANOTHER DOG FOOD EATER! She is eating dog food! I thought at first it was because she was being curious, but now, I'm pretty sure she likes to eat dog food. I don't understand it. She has pellets and hay, why would she like the dog food? Its so strange for BOTH of my rabbits to like the dog food.


----------



## agnesthelion

I thunk I'm nuts sometimes too, Morgan, maybe that's why we click so well   

Aww your son is at a cute age when they really start talking and understanding things. How adorable! And kids say the darndest things. Yesterday when we were walking in the mall my son grabbed my hand and looked up at me and said "mommy, I love you so much I want to marry you" hahaha. He's 4 so he has no idea what marry means. But we were explaining to him the other day mommy and daddy getting married and how we love each other so I bet he just thinks since he loves me he better marry me 

I can't believe you have another dog food eating rabbit too! I guess I would assume they would completely turn their noses up at it since it has meat in it???? How funny!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Good to see she´s eating the cilantro, mine all love it. 

Have found Parenthood so will be starting to watch it from the beginning, I´ll let you know how I find it. I love some of the American series but not all but I find the same with Spanish comedy series, I don´t always find them funny. I´m a big fan of weird comedy such as Monty Python, Blackadder, Not the nine o´clock news, etc. 

I can´t believe Ellie likes dog food especially since Foo liked it as well. You see, Foo did have an influence on her in the short time they were together. 

I don´t have kid but do love some of the things they come out with....as they say out of the mouths of babes. They are so honest that sometimes it´s so funny and they do say the cutest things. I remember even from years ago when I used to regularly look after my nieces and nephews. 

Yes, more photos of Ellie and eating cilantro. I´ve just found out that Houdini loves sage, of course, I went to get another plant today and they´ve run out...it´s so typical so will have to find somewhere else where they sell it. He´s not such a big veggie eater as the other two as he eats far more hay than they do so it doesn´t worry me but if I find something he loves, I really do try and buy more to tempt him.


----------



## holtzchick

Omg that is the cutest story. Apparently both of your children are sweethearts!!! 

Bazinga


----------



## Katielovesleo3

First of all, I am starting to think y'all are alllll crazy for loving cilantro so much. Lol. Cilantro makes me gag...bleh! So when I bought it for Buster I didn't think that it would stink of my house and it did t but it made my hands stink! Oh it was horrible, it made me gag so I ran and washed them real hard and couldn't smell it afterwards so then I sat down with my snack, some chips, after I was done I went to lick the good stuff off my fingers and I tasted the cilantro!!! Ugh! It was horrible!!! D: then he didnt eat it fast enough and it got old and the weird icky sticky nasty stuff on me and i freaked out, so I stopped buying cilantro. And now I have an even more heightened sense of taste and smell for it. 

I took my cat to the vet and after a slightly large vet bill, he is doing okay and got some antibiotics. After this cat, I will NEVER have a cat again, even if one day I have kids and they beg me I will never give in! This cat was the coolest cat ever, he was more like a dog, he's not very independent and he plays fetch and retrieves his little mouse toy right back into your hand. Lol

I LOVE the Big Bang theory! Sheldon is my favorite of course! One of my favorite shows right now! It's hard trying to watch it bc everybody's like ahh change it to "whatever"  Terds!

Ahhh children, adorable fun to watch but I don't want one anytime soon lol. I enjoy watching them from a distance, they say the most cutest things!


----------



## Chrisdoc

But not as cute a bunnies, Katie. 

Oh, I love the smell of cilantro and love using it to cook with. Isn´t it weird what we get phobias about. I love peas, frozen or fresh but we also have mushy peas in England which most people eat with fish and chips. I hate the smell and can´t even sit near someone when they eat them as they make me gag as well. Just some bad experience with them in childhood and they are my worst nightmare. 

Should be able to watch Parenthood tonight so I´ll let you know what I think tomorrow..now I´m really looking forward to it, hope I´m not disappointed after all these rave reviews.


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

Okay, my computer took a crap while I was trying to do this a few minutes ago, so I'm going to try it again. 

Here are pictures of Ellie on the washcloth that I put her on the first day I had her. I think there is a picture of her on the first page of this blog, of her on the same cloth. You can really see the size difference. 











Now some pictures of her eating cilantro. 











Here is the video of her eating cilantro! Please ignore all the crap on my floor. Its floor day today I just haven't gotten to it yet. Thats the 'animal/laundry' side of the kitchen. 
I hope the video works! 
View My Video

For some reason in pictures, her feet look so much more stained than they do in person. Because, I swear her feet aren't that stained!


----------



## whitelop

Here is a sign in Charlotte, that I thought was cool. 





And here is a picture of my best friend's fiance. He's trying to get Wuthering Heights out of a stack of iron books. Thats in the park in Charlotte we went to while waiting on the bridal expo to open. I talked about it a few pages ago. hahaha. 





PS. I'm totally IN LOVE with tinypic!


----------



## whitelop

agnesthelion said:


> First of all, I am starting to think y'all are alllll crazy for loving cilantro so much.
> 
> ^^^^haha Katie. I think you either love it or hate it. I love it so much that when i have it in my fridge I randomly go to it just to SMELL it. My hubby thinks I'm completely insane



I used to work at an outdoor produce stand and then at a grocery store in the produce section. Sometimes that stuff gets a little funky smelling, so I would take a handful of cilantro and tear it up to release the smell and like bury my face in it. The smell would over power any other nasty smell and make it so much better. BUT when it goes bad, it gets NASTY.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I´m so oohing and aahhing at her as she´s just gorgeous. I´ve just been back to look at some of the older pictures and OMG does she remind me of Houdini. It´s just the eyes and the way she looks at you and the way she eats sort of with her eyes half closed; they could be twins if it wasn´t for the colour, it´s freaky for me looking at her. 

I love the video and that bit where she comes right up to the screen, that is so typical but she looks really healthy and seems to like the cilantro. I´d say her little feet are normal, they´re never completely white underneath

That sign is so amazing, I love how it tells you how far you are from nearly everywhere, looks like an amazing place to visit.


----------



## MILU

She's really cute!!!!!:mrsthumper:


----------



## whitelop

Charlotte is a pretty cool city. There is a lot of art stuff, so there are all kinds of sculptures and huge visual things all around. The little park we were in has these bee's that are set in stepping stones and when you step on the bees the little walls that are either side of the walkway start to buzz. There are also leaves on the walls that make other noises. Its pretty cool. 

So I just got scared, in the middle of the day. I was sitting on my couch, then I hear this noise coming from outside. It was our air compressor. It turned itself on in the shed, just randomly. It was scary. No one was out there and maybe it just lost pressure and kicked on, but I don't know why it was 1) plugged in and 2) turned on. I actually think that one of my chickens went in there and hit the button with a beak. I'm not sure though, it was weird. 

I think I'm going to try to talk my husband into buying that new computer tonight! hahaha. We've sort of put it off for other things, but I think now is the time! I'm so sick of this piece of crap. *pets the computer and tells it 'I still love you, you're not a piece of crap, please don't stop working'.*


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Eeeeek! I love the video! For some reason I feel like videos of bunnies moving around, and their little mouths chewing, relay so much more than a still image. Maybe that's why I take so many videos of Monty...who at this moment just started gulping water down. I can tell even in the dark because her swallow sounds so funny when she's drinking, it's like a little squeak. And then after 4-5 swallows, she stands up and licks her cheeks a whole bunch, which makes all these smacking noises and looks so **** cute. ERMAGERD DE WIDDLE BUNNY MOUF, I loves it. And then she drinks more water.

oh and I'm really glad you like Tinypic! I'm in love with it too, it's just so **** simple. Photobucket has more flashy junk every time I log in, which is maybe once a year just to grab an older pic. All I have on there are really old photos from back when I started my myspace account. Yeah, weird...I never think of that site much either. But yeah, crap everywhere. Can't stand it.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Morgan, I loved the video, very cute!!! Buster always does the same thing, just has to come up and smell the camera ha. 

Ahhh Buster has decided he loves to drink out of a bowl and it is so funny to listen to him hehehe. its all kinds of squeaky and cute. But when I stare at him he stops mid-lick and stares back at me like "Do i amuse you?"


----------



## whitelop

Haha Katie, Buster is a riot! Hes so pretty and he sounds like a total character! 

Yes Missy, tinypic blew my mind today! It was SO easy and it made the pictures the right size. At least i think it did?! I love it! 

Glad everyone liked the pictures and video. I'll have to do more videos. I can only do it during the day because that's when the light is the best, but I'll try for more. So everyone can see her binky around and flap her ears. Haha. 

Well its official, Ellie loves cilantro! I love that she loves it. 

Today has been a good day for she and I. She decided today that I'm not scary when i come into the kitchen, that she can walk up to me with no fear. She usually hides until i sit down, but today she had her brave pants on! She let my husband walk right up to her and she sniffed his hand. She is definitely coming around. She just chased my cat across the kitchen. 

Is it bad that the baby bunny has better litter habits than ALL the cats? I find that to be sad. 
Also, I'm a little in awe of her. Not a single poop outside the litter box in like a week. That's pretty amazing right?! Like almost unheard of. She IS pooping, her litter boxes are FILLED. I have to change them almost every day now, especially her out of cage box. No pee out of the box in weeks either. (And to the dog food she goes! Ughh) 

I really love that i can talk about poop and its acceptable!


----------



## JBun

Yay!!! Another cilantro lover. She did look pretty exited about eating it in the video 



whitelop said:


> No pee out of the box in weeks either. (And to the dog food she goes! Ughh)


 
Well, she can't be totally perfect! She does have to have at least one little flaw 

Haha, watch out kitties! That's so cute, and funny, that she all the sudden decided everything's not so scary, and that she can now be brave. Roo's bravery extends to no sudden scary sounds, and to the borders of the living room, lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Gosh you are lucky with no poops outside the little box, she´s a real star. 

I love that she´s getting her bravery out now, well she is getting to be a big girl. And I laughed out loud imaging her scaring the cat. 

Yippee another cilantro lover, you should try her on other herbs, mine love all of them basil, parsley, sage, tarragon and they eat mint. They also love endives.

Yes, talking about poop on her is compulsory and soooo acceptable. I´m always checking mine, I even smell it sometimes, is that toooooo gross.


----------



## whitelop

Foo loved mint. Some rabbits don't like it because its strong but Foo went nuts for it. 

No Ellie isn't perfect! Haha. I am actually totally shocked there is no poop. Haha. I wish she was more cuddly and i wish she wouldn't eat dog food. Those are her 'flaws' even if small! Haha. She still gets scared of loud noises and runs and hides. 

She's pretty mad at me right now. I haven't let her out of cage yet since I'm doing stuff and i need to change the big litter box. She is destroying her cardboard house in her cage. She's shredding it! I have a picture of her in her little litter box that I'll share later. And maybe i can get a picture of her now destroyed box. I have to throw it out now, since its the diaper box and it has the picture stuff on the outside. 

Now off to finish the house cleaning!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yeah, gross eh....

Mine didn´t like banana the first few times but now they can´t get enough. And I had to try them with some of the veggies more than once and even now, they have some days where they´ll eat them all straight away and others where they turn their noses up. Suppose they are picky buns haha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Morgan: thank you. He is a character for sure, he is so mad at me today bc I had to pick him up last night and apply flea treatment. I handed him a honey nut Cheerio as a little peace offering. He was inside his house at the time and he poked his nose out, smelled it, went back in and popped his head back out and grabbed the Cheerio with unnecessary attitude and went back inside the house. Ha. 

I pick up the pops of there are ever any stragglers outside his cage and I toss them back in the litter box. I don't think it's gross since I used to pick up horse crap as a kid haha.

Great job Ellie! Even mine doesn't have perfect litterbox skills


----------



## whitelop

So i spent the better part of my night at my friends house, helping with wedding stuff. I got home a little while ago, to find my husband asleep on the couch because i forgot to put sheets back on the bed today and he didn't want to do it. I put sheets on, tucked him in. I came back down to turn the tv off, check the animals, do bathroom night time things. While I'm in the bathroom, i hear this serious commotion in the kitchen. I mean, cage rattling, scurrying around, thumping and bumping. So i run into the kitchen to find Ellie in the dog food bowl and Smokey Big Cat standing in the middle of the kitchen looking confused/scared. I am not entirely sure what happened but i do know that Ellie is acting like a lunatic. I came in and sat down with her and so far she has done 500 bunny 500's, she has jumped 4 feet in the air, eaten some cilantro and some dog food, and binkied around my whole kitchen like a bucking bronco. She also assaulted my fat cat, my robe and invaded my personal face space. I have no idea what the hell happened while i was gone, but i think she's lost her mind


----------



## JBun

Ok, I'm like seriously cracking up!!! Someone must have slipped Ellie some bunny 'crack' today. Either that, or she's REALLY happy you're home


----------



## Chrisdoc

Me too, what a laugh...somebody has definitely slipped her something, probably your husband as he wanted to get some peace and quiet. Do I wish you´d got that on video, what a shame. Hope she´s calmed down now lol.


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg Morgan I laughed through your entire post about crazy Ellie. You described it so well I could picture it perfectly this little black and white cutie going nuts all over your kitchen! Hahahaha 
Babies are funny. It could be hormones too because Agnes is so chill but I can remember some of her antics back when she was a baby. She used to be such a climber and scared the crap outta me all the time! Haha
Bunnies are hysterical little creatures. Mine make me laugh everyday. And Ellie sounds like such a character I love reading about her stories 

Oh and btw, my husband would never put sheets on the bed either


----------



## whitelop

Lisa, my husband opted to sleep on our very uncomfortable couch rather than putting sheets on the bed. They were all clean, I have like 10 pair of sheets, plus ALL the comforters and blankets and pillow cases were clean. He is SUCH a man sometimes! hahaha. So at 3 am when I got home, I had to make the bed and literally tuck him in. Its so sad. 

Jenny and Chris, I'm so glad that I could make you guys laugh with my post! hahaha. 

Ellie was totally crazy last night. I have no idea. I put her in her cage so I could go to bed, it was only like 4 am. She was NOT happy. She went freaking nuts in her cage! She ran from end to end, she climbed the sides, she rattled the bars, she tried to get out the top. I had to take her big box out and put a smaller lower box in, I was scared she was going to try to get out of the top and hang herself or get hurt. She likes the smaller box A LOT. She can chew on the whole thing, because its just plain cardboard. She drug her blanket under it so it would be more comfortable for her to sleep under. Its the perfect height for her to jump on top of, its wide enough and big enough for her to lay on comfortably. 

On another husband related note, yesterday he was doing something in the yard and jabbed a rusty nail into his hand. So he comes in and asks me how long tetnis shots last, I told him 10 years. He was like, "hmmm, I think its been more than that. I need your help." I looked at his hand, its just a puncture wound, but it was DEEP. I told him he needed to a tetnis shot and he was like "but, I've got a lot of stuff to do! I don't want to go sit at the doctor to wait to get the shot, thats stupid. Just look up the early signs of tetnis." Thats what he said to me, it was stupid and to look to check the signs. WHAT A MAN! I did the best I could with his wound, but I'm not equipped for a puncture. haha. My wound knowledge only goes so far. He's just silly. Hopefully he'll keep it clean enough and he doesn't get tetnis. Stupid man. I just walked away from him yesterday and continued to sweep the kitchen, I told him do whatever he wanted and to keep me informed on the progress of the wound. 

Oh, I was wondering. Does dog food make rabbits go insane? The food doesn't have rabbit in it or anything, but does it make them go nuts? Could the dog food be affecting Ellie's brain? hahahaha. She likes the dog food TOO much. I'm back to having to put it up and feeding my dog in a different room or monitoring him while he eats. This **** food is TOO good! I want to call the company and tell them its so good that my rabbit even loves it! I can not believe that I have a second rabbit to eat this dog food. I told my husband and he was like "yeah, thats why we pay the big bucks for the dog food. Over $2 a lb is a bit ridiculous, but as long as they all like it." I catch the cats eating it too. Ughh. :foreheadsmack:


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just makes me laugh that Ellie likes the dog food so much, you´re going to have to make sure that only the dog eats it from now on....

It´s probably the time she´s more active at that hour of the morning. Mine are in another room and sometimes wake me up with their cage rattling, racing and throwing things about. They keep such strange hours. I have them out all day and they´re so quiet, I forget they´re there but as soon as I´m ready to go to bed, they start racing about. I sometimes have to stay up an extra hour or two just so they can continue lol. 

Your husband is so funny but so like a man. If he doesn´t want to get the shot, I would say it´s his problem but it might turn out to be yours. In any case, if he´s had the tetanus shot, he should be OK. 

And Morgan, we laugh with you...it´s nice when someone brightens your day, I think so anyway.


----------



## whitelop

Last night i was really tired and noticed when i put Ellie up there was a lot of poop in her cage. I was too tired to dump her litter box and clean her cage, so i just swept up the poop and put it in her litter box, she did NOT like that! She peed in her cage twice! I think she was mad at me! I let her out before i cleaned her out of cage box and she peed in the floor in front of it. It was like 10 minutes from the time i let her out until i cleaned the box and it was not fast enough for her! I mean jeez, i clean her boxes and cage every morning and if I'm late, she's mad! 

Ellie acted a little strange today. She went under the counter next to the washing machine and stayed there for a while. She also hid in other places, like under things. I don't know if she just couldn't find a peaceful place to nap or what, but it was strange. But when i sat in the kitchen with her, she acted happy and crazy like normal! I don't know what was going on today, but all seems well! 


I just heard a raccoon outside my window, **** this wildlife!


----------



## JBun

Lol, Ellie is so funny! Not going potty cause her litter box isn't clean enough for her. Somebunny's spoiled 

My rabbits will have off days too where they are just more timid, or more sleepy, and want to lay around or not do as much.

We live near the mountains, and I'll get a racoon walking around on our roof past my bedroom window sometimes. They don't frighten away easily either.


----------



## holtzchick

Hahahha nice to catch up and see Ellie s at her wits end  
Must be some good dog food indeed!
Phoenix has gotten into the habit of peeing in her cage when Im cleaning it too! A certain trait learned from someone who shall remain nameless :/ 

Oh andby the way you guys have created a monster.... I am so freaking addicted to parenthood I can't believe I never heard of it! I didn't like the first episode at all but the other ones were great


----------



## whitelop

I forgot to mention last night when i posted, that my husband got to see Ellie flopped out. He went in the kitchen to dump his clothes in the hamper and get my chapstick out of the fridge. He like yelled out "oh Ellie you're so stretched out! Look at your back legs!" Then he dropped his clothes in the hamper and scared her. But, she trusted him enough to be flopped out while he walked in. I thought that was a pretty big step, since the night before she wouldn't even come to him, even when he sat down. She would get like a foot away, he would reach out and she would run away. 

I guess i should also share why he was getting my chapstick out of the fridge. I've never told you guys this, but I'm addicted to chapstick. Haha. I have multiple kinds, and always have one with me. Haha, wish i was kidding! Well the one in the fridge is organic and my favorite, it melted a little yesterday so i put it in there. Then i realized it was almost gone and stuck it back in there for safe keeping! Yes, that's how it goes in my head. Hahaha.


----------



## holtzchick

LOL... as I was reading that I was like "Oh interesting, I wonder why she's got chapstick in her fridge? :O" Thanks for answering my question


----------



## agnesthelion

Morgan, we are so alike. I'm addicted to chap stick too! Haha, I have them everywhere! My purse, my car, the junk drawer in the kitchen, by my bed, in the bathroom....literally every where I go I have to have access to chapstick. I'm not picky on the kind, just anything that I can put on my lips.....they can never be dry.

Ellie sounds hysterical. I think her personality is so diva-ish.  but ya know, I think some buns do prefer a clean litterbox. Agnes does. Maybe it's because I clean them all the time that she's just used to a clean one but she definitely prefers clean.

I think it sounds like she is trusting you guys more and more. Staying flopped outnis definitely a sign she's settling in just fine 

Michelle, I'm so glad you like Parenthood! I'm almost jealous in a weird way you still get to enjoy them all for the first time. I'm THAT obsessed. I want to go buy all the seasons so I can own them and watch again from season 1.


----------



## JBun

Lol, you guys are so funny! You're thinking it's strange to keep chapstick in the fridge and feel you should explain. Michelle was wondering why you would be keeping it in there. And when I read about it, I don't think there's anything all that strange about it. Does that make me the odd one, not to think it's weird? 

Roo used to get startled by my mom walking in the room. She's around alot but not often enough, so he was only used to me at first. But he's slowly gotten used to her walking around, and now doesn't think anything about it. Roo still hasn't ever done a bunny flop though, so Ellie is a step ahead of him there. It sounds like she gets braver, every day too


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I was kinda wondering about the chapstick too. I ALWAYS have one with me too, except I use a cocoa butter dry skin stick that's for dry lips AND skin, and I really love the smell of it. It's huge and people make fun of me for it  If I don't have something on my lips, I chew them even if there's nothing to chew.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lol with all this about the chap stick. I also carry one in my bag as with the changes in temperature here, my lips get really dry. My fridge is full of nail polish and lipstick, figure that one out haha.

What a laugh with Ellie peeing in her cleaned litter box, the little minx. She certainly is a little diva....like, hey mom what are you doing in my stuff 

I´m so glad she´s flopping as well, I love bunny flops, I always disturb mine as I can´t wait to take a pic when they´re like this. 

Haven´t watched Parenthood yet but will probably have a look tonight....I hope it is as good as you said or I´m gonna be one disappointed lady :nod


----------



## Katielovesleo3

You guys!!! Y'all are making me worry about you all!!! I saw on that TV show, "dr. oz" that whenever you use Chapstick too much your lips stop producing moisture on their own and they don't natural rejuvenate themselves because the Chapstick on top of the lips doesn't let them do their job!!! I found the link to the video! Give this a watch! And the coconut oil that he describes, very awesome. I am a believer, I think that coconut oil is the most awesome at thing since microwaves!
http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/are-you-addicted-lip-balm

Wow that Ellie cracks me up!!! Hehe! Must be some yummy dog food!

I always scare Buster when I try to take a picture of him flopped out  it's no fair. Lol. 

That is so like men, "ahhh lets just check the symptoms" lol. My goat got tetanus after we banded his testicles and he almost died, I was worried that he wouldn't do well at show but man, he buffed up like Arnold and he could pull this tire at a full run down the street he turned into our driveway and it turned into its side and rolled up and got stuck underneath my moms truck...and I was home alone. The neighbor helped me. Next week same thing but he broke our water pipe and water was spewing everywhere....once again I was home alone, the neighbor man had to help me again haha. We had a big water bill. But it's ok bc when we went to show he won Grand Champion... It was amazing. Tetanus could've killed him but instead it turned him into "mr Schwarzenegoat!!!!"


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, did I laugh at that name probably because sometimes I tend to read out loud...how weird am I lol. 

You do seem to be a bit accident prone, bet your neighbour runs now whenever he seems you coming to his door.


----------



## whitelop

Hahahaha. I'm SO glad that I'm not the only one with the chapstick problem! My husband makes fun of me for it, a lot! haha. I put chapstick on my son too, he walks up to me and pretends to put chapstick on his lips and I put some on him! hahah. Thats pretty bad, I don't do that often though. I'm not picky about the brand either, I just HAVE to have something on my lips, I'm like you Missy, I will chew my lips and make them peel down to nothing and they wind up bleeding. I bought this organic stuff at the organic store, I paid like $6 for a tube of chapstick(shhh don't tell my husband!) I just liked the way it smelled, its Cool Mint and its made by Badger. I LOVE it! It makes me lips feel soooo good! My second is Burts Bee's. But I'm going to try the one that Missy has, the cocoa butter lip and body one, that thing sounds freaking amazing! haha. I also suffer from constant-dry-hands from washing my hands a lot and washing dishes everyday, so if I had something for my hands AND lips I would be a happy camper. 
I put neosporin on my lips at night. hahah. Instead of chapstick, I put a layer of neosporin on there and it heals whatever cracks I have, which are always very few. But it stays on all night and I wake up and wash it off and my lips are SO soft and moisturized! hahha. Then I coat on my badger chapstick and go about my day, it stays on for hours, even through coffee drinking. Instead of lipstick marks on my wine glasses, its chapstick! hahaha. Typing all this out makes me sound like a crazy person, and I realize a little more how nuts I may actually be...because of my need for chapstick. 

Ellie does get more brave every day, to a certain extent. Some days though, she's REALLY skittish, like she just got here and doesn't know me. But then other days, she runs across the kitchen to me and sits on my slippers. She has this new love for my slippers, she digs at them and bites them and sits on them on my feet. Its pretty cute! So last night, I was sitting on a dog sheet in the kitchen floor, leaning against the fridge watching tv and Ellie was 'grooming' the sheet. She was digging and nipping at it, like she does to me! She was licking the sheet too. It was weird. I got to see what she likes to do to my back and she was going to town digging on the sheet. I figured out that she likes the creases in my pants, like when you sit down in baggy pants there are the creases in your knee areas; she likes to bite those creases/folds and likes to pull at them. Its odd, but its sort of funny. She didn't actually nip ME though, which was good! She did some mega 500's through the kitchen and did some serious binkies. She can jump 2 feet in the air, no joke! hahah. 

Has anyone heard of the wine Carmel Road? Or Camel Road, I can't remember which. I had some of their pinot noir at the wedding expo and it was SO good, but I haven't been able to find it. I drink mostly red wine, I haven't found a white wine that I like, lol. But this stuff at the expo, was delish. It went do so nice and smooth, I did pay $5 for a small plastic cup of it, but it was WELL worth the money! hahah. Anyway, I was wondering if anyone had heard or had it. I'm going to do some searching for it and I hope to find it! Hopefully its not too expensive! I told my husband and he was like "great, its probably like $35+ dollars a bottle, if it is, its only for special occasions and holidays. And NO Monday doesn't count as a special occasion and/or holiday!" hahaha. He's so silly. 

Speaking of husband, his hand is fine! No signs of tetanus. hahaha. Katie, I can't believe your goat got tetanus! Thats nuts! (pun intended!) lmao. 
I got a tetanus shot when I was 17, when a horse nearly crushed my foot. He broke 2 toes, cut my foot open, I had a horse shoe shaped bruise on the right side of my right foot for almost a year. Thats what I get for riding in flip flops, haha. You would think that being professionally trained to ride English and I took lessons for YEARS, I would know better than to ride in flip flops and shorts. But I didn't. Oh well, I call my husband silly; but maybe I'M the silly one! hahahaha. 

Its chapstick and wine time!


----------



## agnesthelion

I've never heard of that wine. I know the feelig though, I'll try a wine at a restaurant or somewhere, love it and then obsess over trying to find it. I'm a red wine drinker too! Pinot noir, merlots and cabs. Your hubby making the joke about Monday night not being a special holiday totally sounds like something my hubby would say. Lol. However, half the time it's the el cheapo bottles I like the best. My friend had this party where everyone brought a bottle but covered up the label. We all tried the wines and MOST of the time, the cheap ones won! I swear people just *think* the expensive ones are the best. 

Katie I'm sure that's true about chapstick. I've been addicted to chapstick probably since I was a young girl. So I'm sure my lips are completely jacked! Haha. Maybe my family should organize an intervention for my chapstick addiction.


----------



## whitelop

Oh yeah, its cheap wine for me too! I drink mostly yellow tail, its my fave! But on Christmas my MIL broke out the legit Italian chianti and it was SO good! I sort of remember why it was called and i know what it looks like so maybe I'll be able to find that one, if they sell it in the states. *crosses fingers* I hope i can fins the other one for a cheap price!


----------



## whitelop

Ellie just grunted t me! I put some cilantro in her cage to get her in, she got in and started eating. I was putting an extra handful of hay in her litter box in case she decided to sleep there instead of her box. As i put the hay in, she grunted at me! So i petted her head and she grunted again! I thought i was going to get thumped! I guess she was telling me it is HER house and to keep my hands out. 

I think my little baby is growing up!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Monty has just started grunting this week! I'm not imagining it like I was worried I was, either, because I told my boyfriend to listen for it and he heard one! It's kind of a happy grunt, maybe a frustrated happiness though. She was happy I was sitting with the cage door open, so she'd come lay her front half in my lap like she always does, then licked my pants a little, then bounced off her cage walls and stared out the other (closed) door at my boyfriend standing nearby and sniff and then grunt. Rinse and repeat twice, and I finally broke down and told him to close the gate so I could let her out. I think she's a little frustrated that she doesn't get to have as much time out of her crate lately...due to her big puddles. SOON, I tell her. We'll get that alllllll sorted out, don't you worry. *wink*


----------



## JBun

ELLIE!!! What a little rascal! There goes your perfect little angel, right out the door 

Seriously though. You may want to put a stop to that kind of behavior right away. I didn't with Baby when she was little, and now she is a terror when it comes to her cage. I think if I would have disciplined her when she was a baby, like a momma bun, then I think I could have put a stop to this whole cage aggression thing right when it started. If she gives you attitude again, you may want give it try.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

"""" so if I had something for my hands AND lips I would be a happy camper.""""

Do I have to swear by the coconut oil again? I think I do, ok, you asked for it. Coconut oil is amazing. If I didn't love Leo so much, I would marry coconut oil. Can you actually marry an inanimate object? Well I would. Get you some, you'll see. 

We can organize an intervention for y'all lol


----------



## JBun

Ok, so I'm curious now. What's so great about the coconut oil as opposed to using other things like chapstick or lotion? And won't coconut oil be a little greasy?


----------



## agnesthelion

Little Ellie the grunter! Lol. It's hard to even picture that sweetie doing that! UHg, teenagers 

But i do agree with Jenny....try to stop that now. Definitely don't do what she's telling you..that will just give her more confidence to grunt more.

Archie grunted and nipped me a few months ago. Completely outta the the blue. I was changing his litterbox. He wanted me outta his stuff too. So right when he did it I picked him up right away, held him like a baby. Walked around with him, talked to him....then set him down right next to me again by his cage and had my hands all over his stuff. Basically to send the message that I'm the top bun, I'll touch your cage if I want. He's never done it again


----------



## whitelop

I think that's what I'll do if she does it again. Foo was really bad about her cage and i don't want to go through that again. 

Last night got down into the teens, it was freaking cold. So i covered Ellie's cage and put a rice warmer in her box. So what does she do? Spills her whole cup of water in her cage! I came down just a bit ago and the kitchen was freezing and there was water all over her cage! I took her out and put her in the floor, her feet were a little wet from running through the water to get to me. Poor thing, i wish i knew she knocked it over. 

Katie does the coconut oil smell like coconut? That might sounds silly, but i hate the way coconut smells. Also the coconut milk, I've had it fresh and i don't like it. I don't really like coconut at all. If the oil doesn't smell like coconut then i might use it.

Seriously though, there goes my perfect little angel baby! I just did the math and she's something like 5 1/2 months old. So I think that she's coming into her teenage phase! AHHHH! I don't want to have to deal with ANY sort of teenager! hahaha. She is starting to come to me a lot more now, like when I walk into the kitchen. She really loves my slippers, I know I said that already, but she really loves my slippers! hahaha. 
I really don't know how big she is going to get? I haven't noticed her grow anymore in the last few weeks. If she is like 5-5 1/2 months she should be about done growing at like 6 or so months right? If thats right, then she might stay little, she only weighs like MAYBE 2 lbs. And she's small, a tiny bun! I wonder how much bigger she'll get?! I'm so curious.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, she sounds like a real little madam haha. Yes, I´d try and stop the grunting. Mine had never grunted and Houdini started to do it and he bit me a couple of weeks ago when I put my hand in his cage. I´ve been showing him who´s boss the last few weeks and it seems to have stopped now, they little buggers at times, they do really have character and it sometimes shows. 

I love red wine as well but mostly in the winter here as in the summer, I find it too hot and prefer a really crisp, chilled white or rosé wine. I love the yellowtail as well, think it´s the shiraz but there are loads of decent reds here and really cheap...we can get a decent bottle of red wine for around 2-3 euros. 

I watched the video about the chap sticks, quite scary but I do love the smell of coconut oil...reminds me of the sun tan oil which I use in the summer. I carry a little tin of vaseline in my handbag which I use instead of chapstick sometimes...hoping that it doesn´t kill of all those new cells lol.


----------



## whitelop

agnesthelion said:


> Little Ellie the grunter! Lol. It's hard to even picture that sweetie doing that! UHg, teenagers
> 
> But i do agree with Jenny....try to stop that now. Definitely don't do what she's telling you..that will just give her more confidence to grunt more.
> 
> Archie grunted and nipped me a few months ago. Completely outta the the blue. I was changing his litterbox. He wanted me outta his stuff too. So right when he did it I picked him up right away, held him like a baby. Walked around with him, talked to him....then set him down right next to me again by his cage and had my hands all over his stuff. Basically to send the message that I'm the top bun, I'll touch your cage if I want. He's never done it again


So i just re-read your response about carrying Archie around and I've totally had to do that to my rooster! He is like most roosters are, highly aggressive. So to show him I'm the top roo, I've had to carry him around. Haha if you can picture that! He's over 2 feet tall and weighs like 15 lbs. Big bird. He is never happy being held, but i throw him under my arm like a football and pet his neck and he calms down. Haha, just had to share that!


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg I can just picture you carrying your rooster around! Pictures please!!!


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I'll try to get a picture if I have to do it again. Hopefully I don't though, he has 2 inch long spurs on his legs that really hurt. 

I left Ellie out of her cage last night. I did it on purpose. It was COLD last night and our kitchen gets so cold. I usually cover her cage and put her rice pad in there for her, but last night I thought I would let her stay out and find a warm spot of her own. I still put her rice pad in her cage, there is a box out of the cage she could sleep in, or her spot next to the fridge. But I figured letting her find the place that was most comfortable instead of shoving her into a cage and not knowing if she's really comfy. Plus her spilling her water the night before all in her cage and only have a small amount of room to escape it, it made me super nervous. That way if she spilled her water in the kitchen floor, she would still have plenty of room in the kitchen to get away(duhh) and she would have the dog/cat water bowl to drink from. 
I'm not sure where she slept last night, but she did really well. She didn't chew on anything, she didn't pee anywhere and there was only like 1 stray poop. 
I also have to tell you guys about this morning when I went in to check her! You guys know how when dogs get really excited to see you and they run to you, but like twist their shoulders and front legs to one side then they take off running? Well, thats what Ellie did! hahaha. She's was SO excited to see me this morning! She ran right up to me, stood on my feet and licked my leg! I gave her some nose rubs and some pellets then she ran off. hahahaha. She is so sweet! 

I have a video of her licking and digging at my pants that I may share. hahaha. Its a little boring because its just her licking and digging at my pants. 

So netflix has not been good for me. It has some really weird movies on it, and I'm weird so I watch the weird movies. I'm watching a movie right now called Lars and the Real Girl. Its got Ryan Gosling in it and its super weird. I'm also going to say that after watching The Human Centipede 2, I need therapy. Thanks netflix! 

PS. The butter I put into my oatmeal made it taste weird. hahahaha. 
Happy Thursday! 

OHHH YEAH! My Aunt Ann has come down from the Bronx, NY! She isn't really my aunt, but she's my best friends aunt that I've known for 10 years. She's my favorite person! She is so funny. We kept the secret from my friends mom for MONTHS! It was a family effort to keep the secret of her coming down. hahaha. She is the one who put me into labor when I was pregnant with my son. My husband and I went over there for lunch and she made sausage with peppers and onions and this macaroni salad. As she was putting it on the plate, she was like "watch out of the macaroni salad, its a little robust; it might put you into labor!" (But you have to say it with a New York, Bronx accent. Which I'm the best at! hahaha) Then I proceeded to eat two helpings of macaroni salad, then went into labor that night! So now, they call my son the macaroni baby! hahaha. The last time she saw my son was when he was like 2 months old. He'll be 2 in June. Its been a while and I'm super excited! 

I'm done sharing for the day! hahaha.


----------



## JBun

Awww, that's so cute of Ellie! I bet that made you really happy that she was so exited to see you. She's turning into such a good little house bunny 

So I haven't even heard of most of these movies you guys talk about. And I'm pretty sure I won't ever want to see The Human Centipede 2, as I already need therapy without having seen it. I hate to think what I would be like after seeing it. From your description of the show, it wouldn't be good, lol. Give me a good english period drama and I'm happy 

Your rooster sounds a little intimidating. I think I would be afraid to go near him, haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I haven´t heard of any of these films and I don´t like horror movies anyway or anything with bugs in.

Ellie is so good and great that she´s running to you now to say hi in the morning and she´s amazingly well behaved when she´s out on her own. Don´t know if I´d be ready to leave mine loose in the room yet, probably too much stuff in there still. I´d be happy to sit and watch a video of her digging and licking your pants but it would be just nice seeing her moving, she´s just so adorable.

I can´t actually picture you carrying the rooster round, do your neighbours think you´re a bit strange lol. I´m getting to know you now so what does it say for me when I do not find that strange at all !!

You put butter in your oatmeal ??? No wonder it tasted strange yukkkk.

Love the story of your macaroni baby. Bet you can´t wait to see her again, sure you´ll all enjoy yourselves.


----------



## whitelop

hahaha. I only have neighbors across the street and they used to be farmers. They're all in their 70's or older over there, so they don't farm anymore. But they used to. I was actually a little worried when I got my rooster that he would bother them with his crowing. When he was a baby he started crowing at about 6am. Now that he's almost two years old, he starts to crow at about 4:30am. He also grows at about noon-time then again before the sun goes down. hahaha. He's a great clock. Anyway, when I got him I was worried they would have a problem, but then I talked to the neighbor in the middle and she said they loved to hear him crow! She said it brought back really good memories for all of them, from when they farmed and were younger. So it made me feel better to know that he wasn't bothering them. 
But yes Jenny, he is very intimidating. I actually had to throw a stick at him yesterday. He likes to come at me while I'm on the phone and he wasn't going to stop and he was probably going to attack me; so I hit him in the chest with a large stick and he attacked that! haha. He's bad. I know that probably sounds cruel, but he's fine. 

Ellie has turned into a good house bunny. I hope it stays that way as she goes into her teenage phase. Because let's be honest, I'm probably not going to have her spayed. As much as I would like to, I just don't want to risk it. Gah, should I get another rabbit before I had her spayed, just in case she doesn't make it through? No, I'm just not going to do it. Hopefully her litter box skills hold up and she just stays a good girl. I hope she doesn't become cage aggressive though, I can't deal with that again. 
I do need to take her to the vet though, for a well-bun check to make sure everything is going well. I should talk to my husband about that tonight! hahaha.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

whitelop said:


> I have a video of her licking and digging at my pants that I may share. hahaha. Its a little boring because its just her licking and digging at my pants.



Post post post post! I worry some of my videos are a little boring because Monty tends to stop and do nothing for a minute before she starts being cute again, but she must be interesting because in the last couple of days, I've suddenly gotten 5 subscribers on youtube! I'm so surprised.





whitelop said:


> Ellie has turned into a good house bunny. I hope it stays that way as she goes into her teenage phase. Because let's be honest, I'm probably not going to have her spayed. As much as I would like to, I just don't want to risk it. Gah, should I get another rabbit before I had her spayed, just in case she doesn't make it through? No, I'm just not going to do it. Hopefully her litter box skills hold up and she just stays a good girl. I hope she doesn't become cage aggressive though, I can't deal with that again.



I hope she stays good for you. I couldn't have waited for Monty...that bladder of hers is too big to just keep mopping up after.
Foo <3 :angel:


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just find all the videos interesting as it´s so much nicer to see the bun in movement that in a photo...I just find them fascinating. 

So good to see you´ve got people subscribing, that´s good news. 

Ellie´s a good girl, lets hope her hormones don´t go mad but can understand your reluctance to get her fixed. You´ve still got plenty of time if the time comes at some time in the future.

I´ve just opened a bottle of good red wine and am so enjoying it lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

JBun said:


> Ok, so I'm curious now. What's so great about the coconut oil as opposed to using other things like chapstick or lotion? And won't coconut oil be a little greasy?


 
Studies have show that intake of coconut oil can help our bodies mount resistance to both viruses and bacteria that can cause illness. Even more, it also can help to fight off yeast, fungus, and candida. (If you got fungus on your toenails, put some on the nails after you shower)

Coconut oil can also positively affect our hormones for thyroid and blood sugar control. People who take coconut oil also tend to have improvements in how they handle blood sugar, for coconut can help improve insulin use within the body. Coconut oil can boost thyroid function helping to increase metabolism, energy and endurance. It increases digestion and helps to absorb fat-soluble vitamins. Take it in moderation, 1-2 tablespoons a day is beneficial. It doesn't taste like coconut at all, you will be surprised.

Coconut oil is a wonderful moisturizer for skin and hair. It has good amounts of the antioxidant vitamin E, which is very protective. If you are using on the skin regularly, it is best to try to find an organic coconut oil, to reduce the absorption of toxins and pesticides through your skin. (It is a natural sunscreen so you can wear it instead of sunscreen in the summertime bc sunscreen has a lot of chemicals in it)

Doctors recommend new parents massage infants with coconut oil after a bath. One 2005 study of 120 babies showed that a coconut oil massage is safe and has health benefits.

Some people use it for heartburn and get instant relief.

When using coconut oil as a lotion, it is best to apply a small amount and reapply it as often as necessary. When first applied it may seem like youre spreading a very oily substance on your skin, but because it is quickly absorbed, it doesnt leave a layer of greasy film the way many commercial lotions and oil do. If you apply too much oil all at once, the skin becomes saturated and will not absorb it all. This will leave a greasy film. 

I am buying a big tub for my Rosco to put it in his food, it is great for dogs as well!


----------



## agnesthelion

Chris....you had me at red wine........:spintongue

Anyway....Morgan we've talked about horror films before and how we love them. I still haven't seen centipede movies. I'm always a sucker for the dumb horror films. Ever see Slither? It's almost a comedy. I also just rented Possesion. It's a new release supposedly based on a true story about, yep, a possession. Jurys out for me on if possessions and exorcisms exist but that's a whole ' nother topic.

I think it's SO impressive you can leave Ellie out all night! At that age Agnes would have gotten into too much trouble. I don't blame you on the spay thing. I sure hope she stays good for you. (fingers crossed) Do you think you'd ever want a bonded pair though? Just curious since you've talked about it so much.

Katie you have been so educational on chapstick and now cocky it oil. Love it


----------



## agnesthelion

Seriously.....LOL...my iPad auto corrected coconut oil to cocky oil and I can't go back and edit on this stupid thing!!!!!!!

Yup, let's all enjoy my autocorrect. Hahahah  Sorry RO, I did not intend this to be R rated......


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Hmm, your Badger stuff might already be cocoa butter. I just ran across this ~ http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod600112

I thoroughly enjoy Palmer's cocoa butter stick though (do NOT try the CVS "equivalent", they have mineral oil as the first ingredient and it sucks. Palmer's first ingredient is cocoa butter)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0067ETBJE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

If I can find some coconut oil in a little pocket-able tin, I might give it a try...a stick would be even better. My long nails are not conducive to applying lip products, and I try not to touch my face while I'm at work...boo retail.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´m still laughing Lisa at that correction. I never use predictive text cos I´d ending sending so many of these funny things all the time. 

I use coconut oil sun lotion in the summer cos I love the smell of it...good enough to eat, not that I have yet. 

Just finished my red wine...mmmm that was nice, still got plenty left for the rest of the week and the weekend, not that I drink that much on my own. 

I also wondered if you might be tempted at some time to have a friend for her, I do so like watching them interact, sometimes they´re so funny but so lovable as well.


----------



## whitelop

HolyHandGrenade said:


> Hmm, your Badger stuff might already be cocoa butter. I just ran across this ~ http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod600112
> 
> I thoroughly enjoy Palmer's cocoa butter stick though (do NOT try the CVS "equivalent", they have mineral oil as the first ingredient and it sucks. Palmer's first ingredient is cocoa butter)
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0067ETBJE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> If I can find some coconut oil in a little pocket-able tin, I might give it a try...a stick would be even better. My long nails are not conducive to applying lip products, and I try not to touch my face while I'm at work...boo retail.


That lip balm is exactly the one i have and love! It was just a dollar and some change more at the organic store. Oh well, i spare no expense for my lips. Sad but true! 

I'll look into the palmers, i love palmers anyway!


----------



## whitelop

agnesthelion said:


> Seriously.....LOL...my iPad auto corrected coconut oil to cocky oil and I can't go back and edit on this stupid thing!!!!!!!
> 
> Yup, let's all enjoy my autocorrect. Hahahah  Sorry RO, I did not intend this to be R rated......



Hahahaha, at least cocky had a y at the end, it could have been MUCH worse! I love autocorrect. Ahhh, technology hhow you love to screw with us.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

agnesthelion said:


> Seriously.....LOL...my iPad auto corrected coconut oil to cocky oil and I can't go back and edit on this stupid thing!!!!!!!
> 
> Yup, let's all enjoy my autocorrect. Hahahah  Sorry RO, I did not intend this to be R rated......


 
LMAO!!!!  That was hilarious, I was like?!?!?! OMG what is she trying to tell me?! haha! 
Thank you though, I got some of that info from google though, so thank you google for being there for me in my time of need :bunnieskiss


----------



## JBun

I don't think any of us could blame you for not wanting to get Ellie spayed. If it had happened to me, I don't think I would be able to do it again. 

Thanks Katie, for the info! I think I'll give it a try and see how I like it.


----------



## BinkyBunny

JBun said:


> I don't think any of us could blame you for not wanting to get Ellie spayed. If it had happened to me, I don't think I would be able to do it again.
> 
> Thanks Katie, for the info! I think I'll give it a try and see how I like it.



I would be so afraid to spay/neuter as well. I'd know objectively it would probably be ok, but it's like telling someone who has been bitten by a shark to get back in the ocean...Whatever you do, I think anyone can understand.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

JBun said:


> I don't think any of us could blame you for not wanting to get Ellie spayed. If it had happened to me, I don't think I would be able to do it again.
> 
> Thanks Katie, for the info! I think I'll give it a try and see how I like it.



You're welcome! I got some dog shampoo with coconut oil in it and its pretty awesome!

Eeeee!!!! Hehehe! Buster is drinking water! Sounds like tiny wet squeaky shoes walking lol. Sorry I know that was random.


----------



## whitelop

I'm going to try this out, to get it all out in the most efficient way possible; hahaha. I'm going to try not to ramble today, yeah right! 

1. Last night, I gave my son a bath a little later than usual, because it was actually bedtime. haha. I didn't want to put him down with wet hair, so I had to blow dry him. I sat in his room and turned the blow dryer on and he ran away, he was terrified of it! hahah. But, my son CAN NOT RESIST GIVING A HIGH FIVE! That is his kryptinite. At first he wouldn't come to me, even though I asked him for a high five. He could still see the blow dryer. He would run up to me and stay like 3 feet away and stop. He would laugh and laugh and hold his hand up, but not close enough to reach. I did it like 10 times, he would not come to me! He knew I was going to catch him! hahahaha. He's so smart. So I hid the blow dryer and asked him for a high five, he runs over to me saying "high fives, high fives" with his little out stretched hand. I grabbed him and blew his hair dry, he cried the whole time. haha. It was so sad, but so funny. I laughed until I cried, my husband laughed too because AJ wouldn't come to me. It was hilarious. 

2. I would LOVE to have a friend for Ellie, but that will never happen. The only time I'll get another bunny is when Ellie is like 10 and she is on her last leg and I know I won't be able to ever live without a bunny again. I'll die with a rabbit, I'm sure. I have to have one in my life at all times, its a must! haha. Actually, I don't know if never getting her a friend is an option, because I don't know if she is going to be okay on her own. Like with Foo, she was fine. She loved me and I loved her and I was all she needed, but Ellie, I'm not sure. She may need a friend, but I just don't think I could go through with having her spayed. I really really thought Foo would make it through and be okay and everything would have been perfect, but that definitely didn't happen. So I don't know if I could send Ellie down that road and be so worried she wouldn't make it back. So she'll probably always be on her own. I hope to introduce her to my son soon, once she's isn't as scared of everything, so maybe her and my son can be friends and she'll have someone other than me to depend on for love. Ya know? 

3. It is so cold out here. Its been sleeting on and off all morning and my house is freezing. Poor little Ellie, had to stay in the cold kitchen last night. I left her out of the cage though, so when I got up and went to check on her this morning she had warm ears. So she obviously found a warm place to sleep. Now she is in her cage, because I have a cat that I just can't trust, its Smokey. Smokey is being a total hunter and she keeps chasing Ellie. I just can't handle it. Ellie is so small compared to Smokey, Ellie is MAYBE 2 lbs and Smokey is 15! Ahhh, I love my cats, but I really dislike them sometimes. I hope Ellie gets bigger and she can chase the cats around instead of the other way around. 

4. I made an appointment to take my dog to the groomer, but rescheduled because of the weather. Because here in the south, we are NOT equipped for frozen precipitation. I mean, the schools are closing early because there is a CHANCE of frozen something. Not even snow. They're planning way ahead. ahaha. It is like 26*F thats freaking cold for me! I just have no tolerance for cold. I went to Pittsburgh the Christmas before last and I was miserable up there, and it was a mild winter for them. Ugh, I hate cold. Anyway, I called my mom about told her I was taking the dog to the groomer and she was like, "why? I hate groomers...blah blah." I told her, "I have 55 lbs worth of dog with two coats, that smells like a dead sea otter. The last time I gave him a bath in my tub, his fur clogged up the drain for 3 months and I had to use serious chemicals to UNclog that drain! I will pay someone to wash the dog!" hahahaha. I'm only taking him for bath, no nail clipping or shaving since he's already short haired. She is just so anti-groomer. Ugh, she's a pain. I also told her if she wanted to wash him in her tub, she could. haha. So his appointment is on Monday morning. I told Woody the dog that if he got a bath and smelled really good, he could go back to sleeping in bed with us, and he could get on the couch again. He looked really happy. Plus the last time I spent the time and effort washing him, the next night he went and killed something and came back covered in blood. Jerk!

5. Now, I'm off to my BFF's house to spend the day with her, her mom, and Aunt Ann! hahah. I'm so excited. Aunt Ann gets to see my son for the first time since he was a few months old, how exciting! Plus, they have central heat and thats a plus when its super cold like this. haha. My fire has warmed up the house, but not to the 80 like I like it, jk. I would die in 80* of fire heat. 70* would be nice though. 
Then tomorrow my son is going to stay with my dad and his girlfriend for the afternoon into the night, I'm so excited about that! I need a break from my child. I haven't been away from him in weeks. And my husband and I have a lot of stuff to do this weekend, so hopefully without him here, we can get it done. Those of you with kids know what I'm talking about, haha. Sometimes you just need a day/night away! Especially when you spend as much time with your kid as I do. 24/7. Thats a lot of time. I love him, but jeez. 
Hahahah and today I get to sherk all my household duties and spend the day with friends. Its so nice. If only it were acceptable in America to drink in the middle of the day, I would get a bottle of wine; but it isn't. :'( **** it, I wish I lived in Europe! I'm going to put on my Bronx accent and let me alter-ego Rhonda with an RH like Rhode Island come out. (Yes, thats real. Story: when my BFF and I were teenagers we would prank call people and go into our alter-ego voices. She was Patti, from Brooklyn and I was Rhonda. hahaha. It was so bad, but so funny. We would have these serious conversations with people in these voices and now when we're together we go a little nuts. Its pretty funny. My husband loves it! Her whole family is from the Bronx so they all have the accents. Its great. I'm a southerner who was basically raised by total yankee's.) 

Yes, its still a rambling day.
And now I'm done. Happy Friday everyone! 

Fin.


----------



## audrinasmommy88

I feel like I've missed so much!
Ok, so let me say I haven't watched Parenthood... But I might start. I've heard it's funny.
Next, I LOVE the smell of cilantro! I also have the pineapple and cilantro Yankee candle. Next to my scentsy, it's my favorite.
And omg Ellie has gotten so big! I mean, she's still little, but man has she grown!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, I started this and copied it to look at something else and then copied the other thing so I´ve lost what I´ve written....does that make sense. 

It´s so funny with your son being scared stiff of the hairdryer and you drying his hair with him crying....you´re such a scary mommy. My buns are scared of the noise of it, wouldn´t like to try drying them with it. 

I can so understand why you wouldn´t want to spay Ellie so it´s not going to be an option getting her a friend. She seems like miss independent so she may be OK on her own and I´m sure your son and her will be really special friends as they´re growing up. I thought of Foo today as I was reading some funny things on another page and there was a reference to the Bunny Foo Foo nursery rhyme....ahhhhh
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f14/rabbit-memes-pg-13-funny-pics-72855/index4.html 

Scary cats and even scarier bunny.....haha imagine Ellie chasing the cat. 

I used to take my little dog to the groomer as she used to get shaved every summer as she had quite a thick coat. When I went to pick her up, she always looked really small without all that hair and so much younger. I used to love the smell of the dog shampoo they used to use, she used to smell lovely for days. 

And here am I thinking it´s cold here.....glad we don´t have freezing temperatures, i don´t think I could stand it.

It´ll be nice for you to have a break and do some girly time. You always go back refreshed and feeling better about everything. What a bummer not being able to drink in the day....why is that ??? is it some unwritten rule or is it frowned on ?? I´m going to go back to my bottle of red tonight and have a little glass while I´m watching the telly...mmmmm


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Down here in Texas, I see people drinking all the time, though people who are more high class DO NOT EVER drink in the middle of the day, tis frowned upon and people call you names I guess. I am not a big drinker but I love margaritas and tequila. I hate beer. Beer=HAPPINESS!!!...to Leo that is. HAHA! My first stepmom would leave for work at 9am and she would grab three beers, open one, and put two in her purse...needless to say I spoke with her last night and she is fighting a DWI LOL!!!!

So, Leo went to walmart for Parsley.....and got TWO things of CILANTRO!!! UGH! I was so mad. He says, "Well its not like you have to eat it, its for the rabbit!" So I threw some to Buster and he gobbled it up and begged for more haha. 

Morgan, haha I love your stories, especially the high five hairdryer story! I would have done the same thing teehee.
And I laughed hysterically at "dead sea otter" ha! What breed is your dog?


----------



## whitelop

I think that people don't drink in the day here because Americans can't handle themselves. Iwouldn't mind drinking wine with lunch, but i think other people would think i had a problem. So i have a glass while I'm cooking dinner and usually that same glass with dinner. Then sometimes i have a second and if my son isn't here i have a third! Haha, then i go to bed! Lmao. 

Katie, my dog is a dingo. And he does smell like a dead sea otter.


----------



## BinkyBunny

whitelop said:


> I think that people don't drink in the day here because Americans can't handle themselves. Iwouldn't mind drinking wine with lunch, but i think other people would think i had a problem. So i have a glass while I'm cooking dinner and usually that same glass with dinner. Then sometimes i have a second and if my son isn't here i have a third! Haha, then i go to bed! Lmao.
> 
> Katie, my dog is a dingo. And he does smell like a dead sea otter.



YOU REALLY HAVE A DINGO?!?! THAT IS SOOOO AWESOME :rofl:


----------



## whitelop

He's not a dingo in a sense that he comes from Australia, but he is a dingo in the sense that he is such a mutt he doesn't have many breed defining characteristics. Plus, he looks like a dingo. We fostered a black one that looked identical to our dog, but she was black. They're pretty common "breeds" of dog where I am. I am lucky enough to have one of them. He is a great dog, he does hunt things though, which isn't great, but he's really good with my son and our other animals. He will even herd my chickens! hahaha. I'll try to remember to take a picture and share it with everyone. 

Lisa, for the bad weather, we're just not equipped to handle it. There are some winters, like last winter, where it froze like 2 nights the whole winter. I was outside in February in shorts and t-shirt, digging up my yard. Then there are these winters where one day its 75* and the next its 12* and sleeting. Its crazy. We have a GUY with a truck and plow that comes and plows the back roads. haha. Its pretty bad. My husband is from Pittsburgh, so he knows how to drive in the snow and ice. I do too, but try not to. I saw 2 cars flipped on their roofs today, there were 27 accidents in 3 hours today. Thats insane. We're terrible with the frozen water. 
Also, my free weekend may have been cut short a little, since the weather. Its supposed to be like 55* tomorrow, so enough to melt all the crap. Hopefully my dad will still be able to take my son. He'll only be gone, half of Saturday into the night, then like half of Sunday. But that is enough time to: clean my bedroom, (which is upstairs and I'll explain in a second) tend to the chickens outside, drink a whole bottle of wine, take a long shower, and wash like 8 loads of wash, on top of hopefully catching the hot and now sign at krispy kreme and maybe having a nice dinner with my husband. 
Okay, our room. Our house is 1 and a half stories. We have one floor and then a converted attic, that is our bedroom. That is the only thing up there is our room. Its like nearly impossible to clean with my son in the house because he can't go up there. There are stairs but since it was once an attic, the stairs are in the middle of floor and its just a hole that leads to stairs, like in an attic. I would rather my kid not fall down the hole. Our cat did once and while it was HILARIOUS it was also pretty bad. hahaha. Thats why I need him to be some where, so I can clean it. If it makes sense. haha. 

Oh and my husband doesn't like Conway Twitty. I don't even know who I married. I was watching a video on youtube, "the want in your eyes", and showed it to my husband and he was like "no, I don't like it. Its weird he's staring at me singing that song". I was like, "gah, just listen to it and his wonderful vocal skills. He sings straight to your soul!" My husband just looked at me like I was a nut and turned away. I yelled at him before walking into the kitchen, "I don't even know who you are anymore!" He laughed hysterically. 

Oh yeah about the drinking in the middle of the day. I drink at cook outs and lunch things like that. Beer and some wine. But like just during the day with MY lunch at home, I tend not to drink. lol. I think there is a difference in summer time, outside drinking than there is winter time in the middle of the day inside drinking. I need to be somewhere where its always sunny and nice to be able to drink with lunch and not be frowned at. haha. Spain definitely sounds like the place for me. I keep trying to talk my husband into going there and he keeps shooting me down! 

I need to post some pictures and a video. I'll hopefully do that tomorrow!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Haha. I'm snickering at the thought of you having a stair-hole.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol ok a dingo hehe.
Yeah around here if it rains real bad, these goobers are pulled over and we zoom by going 70 mph lmao! Now if it DOE snow, hasn't since 2008, or even gets frozen roads, oh by god it's like Armageddon! School lets out, there's a billion wrecks all around Houston and I'm sitting at home with no vehicle like HAHA LOSERS muahaha.

:0 what? He doesn't like Conway Twitty?! Who does he think he is lol jk! I love his music! I love "that's my job" I cry every time! "Tight fittin' jeans" "hello darlin'" "how if love to lay you down" "slow hand" oh gee I love classic country. Ahh who am I kidding I love all music,
I think I was born a couple generations too late! 

In the summertime (we live on the lake) we go out to Sandy point, park the boat and drink all day! We have a merry ole time


----------



## holtzchick

Awh, guess you guys are getting cold winter weather too then! Geeze it's been -40C with the windchill a few days in a row, Canada eh! LOL. 

Glad you get some cleaning time! I think it's pretty cool that you have your bedroom in an attic, now if you rid of the stairs and put a ladder it'd be like a classic loft, probably not practical but VERY very cool.  

How is Ellie doing recently? oh and how are the chickens handling this weather? can they cope with it well?


----------



## whitelop

Before I forget, I just heard my husband in the shower singing "hey, this is crazy, but I just bit you and now you have rabies." hahahahaha. He's crazy. 
We slept until almost 12! Holy crap, no child=stay up late=sleep REALLY late! haha. Wow. I lost like half my day and that really sucks because I have to go look at rugs today to get a new rug for my son's room. I would like to go to Ikea, but I don't like their rug price tags and I don't like the 1 hour drive up there. haha. No Ikea today since I wasted half my day asleep. 

Michelle, to answer your questions about my chickens. They do very well in winter because of the breed of chickens that they are. They're very hardy and huge. They also stay outside year 'round, so they get used to the weather. I think they like the cold better than the heat, because in the summer they walk around with wings spread and panting. In the winter time I also let them free range most than in the summer, so they can forage for what they want to eat and so they can keep up their body heat by walking around. In the winter I feed them corn which is a 'hot food', that means as when it digests it generates heat and helps to keep them warm from the inside. I only feed corn in the winter, because in the summer it makes them too hot. 
Speaking of chickens. I just had a slight scare. As I was brushing my teeth, I noticed a vulture perched in my tree in the back, I watched him but he just sat there in the sun. I went into the kitchen to make coffee and noticed only my rooster out the back door. I went out and fed him and couldn't see the hen. I walked out to their coop and she is laying on her nest, I couldn't tell if she was alive or not. So I poked her with a stick and she cooed at me. hahaha. I apologized for poking her, but I have to carry a stick because of the roo. So either, she is just laying an egg or she's laying on her eggs and going broody. Which I hope not because its cold and not the season for broody hens. (Broody-the act of laying on eggs for a month and keeping them constantly at 99*F to hatch the chickens out) So I hope she was just laying an egg. hahaha. 

Ellie has gotten bigger. She doesn't look big when you look at her, but you pick her up and she is HEAVY! She probably weighs almost 3 lbs now! I picked her up and brought her into the living room the other night and had to put her on my husbands chest(he was laying on the floor) and he was like 'wow, she's heavy!' She's eating more food now, I don't know if its because shes cold and needs to eat more or if she's going through another growth spurt, but she's eating her solid 1/2 cup a day, plus all her hay and now she eats some romaine and some cilantro. She loves both and she is getting like Foo where she gets into the fridge to get the greens from me! hahaha. Silly rabbit! 

Now, off to rug shop. I'll catch up on everyone else's blogs later! Happy Sunday everyone, hope everyone has a lovely day! I'll try to post some pictures tonight. Someone just remind me!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

haha, that description of Ellie getting in the fridge cracked me up. Partly because it sounds cute, partly because Monty has never fit in the fridge, but always tries to climb OVER me as I'm squatting to get her salad containers out. She has knocked me off balance enough to fall on my ass a couple times. I may as well sprinkle lettuce and herbs all over my body and just lay on the floor and let her trample me. 


And post pics tonight!!!


----------



## BinkyBunny

I second a vote for a picture of you holding Ellie. Please post it with a picture of her when you brought her home for comparison!


----------



## whitelop

I didn't post pictures tonight. I got home from rug shopping and picking up my son and i was in a terrible mood. I'll post them tomorrow, scouts honor! 

I ordered that toy Michelle got for her buns, hopefully it will get here soon.
I'll make a longer post tomorrow because i have some hutch ideas to bounce off you guys, along with pictures of said ideas.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow, sounds as though Ellie has suddenly grown big, 311bs is quite big. I think you should post of photo of you holding her as well as it will give us a better idea. 

I had to laugh at the picture of her going in the fridge...she´s a naughty little girl but so like something Houdini would do...well Bandy as well as he´s my little thief now. 

Did you get your rug in the end...I´d love to get one for my living room but I think they may end up eating it so I´m not going to bother as I would be a bit mad lol.


----------



## whitelop

So I made a video of the hutch idea I have, its a kitchen cabinet. I'm trying to download the video right now, but its taken like 6 years to get it to go. Hopefully before I'm old and gray the video will download to photobucket and I'll be able to post it. I tried to put it on tinypic but it wouldn't load. It was even more slow than photobucket. 
Please ignore in the video my sniffling. I also sound to be out of breath, but I wasn't hahaha. I was squatting down and I've been very shaking all day and very clogged up in my nose area. The dust doesn't help that I stirred up taking everything out of the cabinet. And excuse the way that Ellie's corner looks, I hadn't had a chance to clean everything up yet. She likes to drag everything around and her cage is filled with poop. LOL. Thats what her corner looks like everyday and I'm pretty sick of cleaning it up. hahaha. 

Chris, to answer your question about the rugs, no I didn't get a rug. I went to look at them and I found a rug I wanted for my living room and got some ideas for what to do with my son's room and also for our bedroom upstairs. Hopefully in the next week or so, I'll be able to go get the rugs. We just had our car and not my FIL's big suburban, so we couldn't fit rugs in the car anyways. I hope to get the rugs soon though. I'm looking forward to the one in the living room, its an oriental style rug that is the same color as my dog, so it will hide a lot of the fur! hahaha. Is that wrong that I'm so excited about being able to hide fur? I just hate having to vacuum all the freaking time. It sucks. 

I took my dog to the groomer and he is getting the de-shed treatment! How wonderful is that?! He's getting a bath and the treatment, hopefully he'll come home smelling pretty good. I'll take him back in a few weeks and give him the next de-shedding treatment, its like every 6 weeks. I hope that it gets all the fur out of him, his undercoat is a killer! 

VIDEO: Freaking finally. It literally took an hour to get it on photobucket. After I hit submit on this post, I'm throwing this piece of crap out the freaking window! I'm pissed. 
Just click the picture I guess, I don't really know nor do I care right now. AHHHHH! Hopefully it works.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just love people turning pieces of furniture into the rabbit´s home. It would be fantastic as long as you put enough open sides to let the light in and flooring that´s comfy for her and protection so she doesn´t chew but it sounds like a good size and she is only lickle. She looks just adorable, I just so love her colour and she´s such a good girl. 

Can´t wait to see you start on your project...it´s gonna look so cool and I´m sure Ellie will like it much better than her current home. Well done Morgan, you go girl. Ellie is such a lucky bun :blushan:


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I like the cabinet hutch idea! In addition to being big enough, and her liking it already, I like the idea of something that doesn't have a "footprint" of its own because it's something that has already existed there as a part of that room. It almost reminds me of blue eyes's living room hutch that's made from a cabinet-like thing.


----------



## JBun

I LOVE videos!!! It was so cute to see Ellie hopping around you and the cabinet, trying to see what was going on 

I think that cabinet should be plenty big. It looks at least as big as her cage. One thing about using linoleum, is that it can be a little slippery. I have linoleum in Baby's cage and she was always slipping on it, so I ended up putting a vinyl fabric over it that is a little less slippery. I prefer low pile carpet for my non chewing rabbits. Zeus gets carpet cause he doesn't have pee accidents or chew, but Baby chews on everything. So she could only have the linoleum until I found something else that would work. There are these flex tiles that I may try one day, but they're a little bit more expensive. I've just tried so many surfaces for my rabbits, trying to find the perfect thing, and have yet to find it. The flex tiles look like the best thing so far. I considered a rubber matting, but thought that Baby would be able to eventually dig at it enough to tear it up and start chewing it, so I never tried it.

So do you think with the washer right there, that it would make it noisy in the cabinet when it's running. You could maybe put up plywood on the side and just the hardware cloth on the front. I know it wouldn't give her much airflow. That shouldn't matter much right now with it being winter. I don't know if it would be a problem in the summer though.

I'm excited to see how it turns out, and see how Ellie likes it


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I agree I love the idea and cages are so unsightly. Wish I could do something creative too.


----------



## whitelop

I think the cabinet cage is going to be great! I'm going to work on supplies this week and hopefully begin my project this weekend. It should only take me Saturday and Sunday. I still have to figure the flooring out 100%. 

I am pretty sure my hen is going broody! Ughh, its my fault. I'm really bad at collecting eggs in the winter, so there are like 10 in the nest. She has been spending a lot of time in the house and the rooster is sad. Yesterday i watched my rooster walk around with his tail down, looking like someone kicked him. He isn't the same without the hen by his side. I looked out to see him laying in the door of the coop, so i walked out to check them. I threw some food out and the hen came out, super puffed up and bitchy. Lol. So she sitting on about 10 eggs and I'm not going to mess with her, i hate being attacked by chickens! I may put a heat lamp out there to help her keep them warm. Its definitely the wrong season for broodyness, but we'll figure something out. Why must they torture me with difficulties?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I try and picture you with your hens and the rooster...it really brightens my day. 

The cabinet is going to be so good. You´ve given me the bug now and I´m looking at my TV unit which is quite big as as new home for my bunnies. First though I need to buy a flat screen TV I can hang on the wall....maybe it will have to wait a little while


----------



## whitelop

My rooster was actually quite sweet when i went out a few minutes ago. The only time he is friendly is when the hen is on eggs. He spent the whole day in the house with her, keeping her company. Its been in the 70s today and beautiful, but he decided to stay in the house. He really loves that hen! 

I can't wait to start the cabinet project! I think it will be nice. My husband said he wasn't going to help me, so hopefully i can do it all! That's why i have power tools!


----------



## holtzchick

whitelop said:


> My rooster was actually quite sweet when i went out a few minutes ago. The only time he is friendly is when the hen is on eggs. He spent the whole day in the house with her, keeping her company. Its been in the 70s today and beautiful, but he decided to stay in the house. He really loves that hen!
> 
> I can't wait to start the cabinet project! I think it will be nice. My husband said he wasn't going to help me, so hopefully i can do it all! That's why i have power tools!




Awh thats so cute, the rooster soudns like a sweetheart  

HAHA, that sounds like my boyfriend.... I always want to do some sort of project for the bunnies and I never dare ask him for help because he whines and I know if he does help me he will whine while helping me!! Men are such children sometimes! 

By the way, I'm going to go back and read earlier posts but I'm assuming that the "cabinet" project is for Ellie?! Best of luck! Can'/t wait to see it!


----------



## whitelop

Michelle, yes the cabinet project is for Ellie. I made a silly little video to explain it better. 
Speaking of the cabinet, i don't think i could have planned a cage in that cabinet more perfectly as she LOVES that cabinet! She gets in it and stretches out. I can't wait to build shelves for her and fix the cabinet up. 

She has been getting on top of her cage as of late. I find poops on the blanket up there. I never see her, but she's sneaky! I don't think she knows she's a rabbit. I'm sitting in the floor with her eating chocolate cake and she is fighting me for the cake! She wants it so bad. She's nuts! 

Hopefully tomorrow we will be getting a new computer! I've been doing most posts from my phone and that's getting super old. Plus, having a crappy computer has really hindered me from posting new pictures because i can't be bothered with uploading them to the computer! 
I'm going to talk my husband into it! He's going out of town for the weekend and i need the new computer to share the progress of the cabinet hutch! Hahaha. 

Tomorrow I'll share a recipe of these twice baked stuffed potatoes that i made tonight. They were great!


----------



## JBun

Lol, I swear rabbit's can smell sugar from a mile away. I used to have this rabbit that if she smelled me eating candy or heard the crinkle of a wrapper, she would jump up onto my bed(which was at least 2 1/2 feet high) and she would be right in my face trying to 'share' whatever sugary delight I happened to be eating. I had these whole fruit morsels that she just LOVED! Too bad for Ellie that chocolate cake isn't on the 'approved' bunny food list  

That's good news Ellie has ok'd her new living quarters. Now you can start construction, and I'm sure she'll be right there supervising the whole remodel, haha.


----------



## whitelop

I'm glad you like hearing about the chickens Lisa. You'll probably be hearing a lot more about them in the next 21 or so days, until the chicks hatch out. Then more when i have chicks! I can't wait. The chicks didn't make it last year, so hopefully they male it this year, and maybe I'll have another hatch this summer too! It looks like i need a bigger chicken coop! And if my genetic calculations are correct, about 99% of the chicks should be the light blue variation of the blue giant color. My hen is black and the roo is white, so that makes light blue or light blue splash. Technically, the roo is a splash. 

Enough chicken talk for now! I think Ellie spent the night in the cabinet. We're going to get the supplies tonight and possibly the computer! 

Would regular screen, like for a door, be okay to use? Instead of hardware cloth? I only ask because the screen does have sharp edges to worry about. I'm going to cover the edges anyway, but if they don't start out sharp, that's even better. Would she get enough ventilation with the screen? I keep my windows open until about mid June and there is a window right above her. 
I just wonder if she would scratch or tear the screen? Hmmm...decisions, decisions.


----------



## JBun

Regular screen might work if she never decides to chew on it, but if she does chew, then she could easily chew her way out. With hard ware cloth, you can put a wood furring strip to cover the sharp edges if they are going to be on the inside of the cage. Or folding the last 1/2 inch of the edge to the outside of the hardware cloth so that there will be the harware cloth, then the folded edge sandwiched between it and the cupboard, if that makes sense at all. I could post a picture of what I'm thinking of if you want me to. Let me know.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

With the hardware cloth, you could cut strips of fleece like Imbrium showed when she used it for windows in her hamster bin cages. I have one edge of Monty's cage doorway wrapped with fleece so I quit ripping open my head when I bonk it on that edge, and she stood up to investigate it once, but didn't chew. It remains unscathed. Even if she does chew it, fleece is less harmful for them than woven fabrics.

I'd figure most buns would eventually scratch or chew a regular screen since it's softer. I've also seen Monty karate-kick her cage when she bounces around, and she also kicks the front of the stove. A smaller bun doing that motion could definitely shred some screen without even trying.


----------



## whitelop

I was going to put pieces of wood around all the edges of the screen or hardware cloth. That is a good idea about the fleece though, i forgot that Jennifer did that. 

New computer tonight! My husband called on his way home from work and said we could go get it! Yay!


----------



## whitelop

I AM ON MY NEW COMPUTER AS I TYPE THIS OUT! I'm so excited! :dancingorig:
It is a GoogleChrome Book. So its just google powered things. Which is great, because google is my love child. I love google! It doesn't have windows or all that other crap on it. It doesn't do fancy things, it just does what I need it to do and I love that. The mouse pad thing is a little odd, but I'll get used to it. It has like a 10 inch screen and its like 1/2 inch thick. The keys feel nice, even though they have an odd amount of space between each key. hahaha. I like it. 

After we left best buy, we stopped at this store called Freds. Its like a smaller and much cheaper walmart. They have everything! EXCEPT screen stuff and hardware cloth. Thats what I went in for. I came out with a lilac bush. hahah. I paid like $4.50 for it and thats a pretty good price. I can't wait to plant it. "My husband was like "ummm, thats a completely different item than you went in for. Not even close!" LOL. My husband hates this time of year, because I start buying flowers and going nuts. We've lived in this house for 2 years and last year I made and filled up the flower beds in a summer. My house in the winter, looks like an avocado colored poop; but in the summer it looks like a little green oasis. Its so great in the summer, with all the trees that hang over the pond, the water grass and all my flowers in the beds around my house. You won't even be able to see my house this year because the butterfly bushes and the rose bushes are going to take over! That was the plan. 
Sorry, I just went way into left field whilst dreaming of summer. It can not get here quick enough. 

Anyway, since I didn't find any hardware cloth at freds, I went to lowes. I got a roll of 10 feet x 24 inches tall at 1/4 inch squares. I paid like $14 for that roll! It was much more expensive than I thought. I should have probably gone to TSC and gotten a longer roll, so I could chick proof my chicken coop with it. I'll use the left overs on the coop and the left over chicken wire that I have. I have to keep those little buggers in once they hatch out! hahaha. 

So Ellie spent most of the day in the cabinet. I hope she still likes it as much when it doesn't have the stuff in it and when it doesn't have a solid door. It will stay sort of dim, not dark but not super bright. I'll put a little house in there for her and she'll have like her own little cave. 

I just hope that after I move her cage out, she doesn't decide that she wants to potty where the cage used to be. She's already losing blanket privileges, because she keeps peeing on the blankets in her cage. Its making me nuts. 

So I haven't figured out what I'll use to make the shelves in her cabinet. I think I have something in the shed. Even if I just get the one side closed off and the door opened and covered with hardware cloth, then I'll feel like I accomplished something this weekend. Thats if I can't make the shelves. It sucks that my husband won't help me! hahaha. 

The good thing about this computer is, I can easily upload pictures! I haven't tried yet, but I hope that it will work! I'm going to try now!


----------



## agnesthelion

.......


----------



## JBun

Yay, a new computer!!! Can't wait for pics 

Wow, the 1/4 inch is pretty small mesh. I've used some of the half inch. The only thing I don't like about it is the buns can't stick their cute little noses through the wire to look at me. I like my cages with one inch spacing the best, as long as the buns don't try and chew on the wire.


----------



## whitelop

There always seem to be roosters up for adoption. People get the 'easter' chicks or chicks from auctions and don't know they're getting roosters and they don't want them. There have been times that I've looked at my big boy and wanted to take him to the chopping block. But those times are when he's cut me open with his spurs or chased me. haha. Well, they're loud and mostly mean, so I don't blame them for not wanting them, but it does suck. Also, you can't have more than one because they fight. My roo is only nice when the hen is in the house and he doesn't feel the need to protect her. Like yesterday and today. haha. He's a big sweetie when she's not around, he follows me and coo's at me. Ughh, chickens. 

YES! It does mean more pictures! As soon as I'm able to get them off my SD card and onto my googledrive. Its being a pain in the ass, but I think I've mostly figured it out. Since its not windows powered, I'm having to take extra steps, but hopefully it works out. It doesn't help that I have like 500 pictures on my SD card. I had such computer issues for so long that I didn't want to put them on the computer then delete them from the card and have the computer crash. So I kept them on the card and now, since I'm putting them on my googledrive, I'll be able to access that from my phone too. It is also google powered. haha. I am not a tech savvy person. I got this basic little netbook because I don't know much about computers. I chose to live in the dark ages, hell we just got the internet like a year ago. The most tech savvy thing I have is my phone and its still not great. Its smart but not SUPER smart. LOL. We don't even have cable. We JUST got a PS3 for Christmas and we didn't even buy it! hahaha. We're sad. But we don't want to spend like hundreds of dollars every month for our own entertainment purposes. 
The pictures are loading into my googledrive right now. I hope it doesn't take forever!  

And yes, I'll take some pictures of my house this summer. When everything is in full bloom. We have neighbors across the street, four houses. They're all family and ancient. There is a neighborhood that is on the other side of our woods, its about 300 yards from our back fence. The pond is directly in our back yard, like 15 feet from the back door. So yes, its our private pond. haha. It only has 2 snapping turtles and some minnows in it though, other things don't survive in there because of the snappers. But it does attract a lot of other wildlife. We have a blue heron that frequents and the hawk pair and owl pair. And my favorite one footed vulture. He's pretty cool, he has two legs but only one foot. He hobbles along and he'll almost let me touch him. They're pretty tame birds for wild birds. Then there is a flock of crows that come and go, they like this one tree in my yard and they congregate in it. They're loud. The rooster does not like other birds in the yard and will attack. haha. 

Is it wrong to put a cat in a kennel?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

arGH!!! I just wrote a book and it deleted it! POOOOOOO!!!!!!

Ok so here it goes again, in happy you are getting anew computer we are excited for more pictures, we need them to stay aliiiive! :] hahaha attack rooster it made me smile. 

Elvira! Can't believe you peed on your blankets! Shame shame! 

We got a ps3 also and Leo loves it...he is on it right now playing call of duty black ops. I bought Star Wars games and mortal kombat for myself and beat the star wars ones but have no more time so can't play mortal kombat. 

Easter used to be very exciting for me, I love candy! I'm worse than Fez from that 70s show lol. I never wanted a rabbit or chick I just want my candy lol. My parents got me stuffed rabbits and chicks to put in my basket and I still have them all. Now parents go out and buy their irresponsible children colored rabbits and dyed chicks! Ahhhhh!!!

I remembered something from a while back when we were talking about the hair dryer. I was scared of something crazy when I was little too. I forgot what age but quite young. All they'd have to say is "want me to get the toothbrush?!" ...yep, a toothbrush. On the opposite end there was a rabbit head with a smile and big teeth, if you press the teeth button is plays three little tunes! And I was terrified of it. I tried googling it but to no avail. My mom still has it lol. Can't believe I was scared of it. If they pulled it out I would cry and run away and hide hahaha!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

What happened with the cat now? Lol


----------



## Chrisdoc

A lot of catching up and the cabinet sounds great, don´t understand this about the wire and hardware cloth but can´t wait to see it when it´s finished. 

Your rooster sounds so funny, I bet he´s a fair size so I´d be scared too but he sounds so sweet when he´s protective of his hen...men uffff.

A netbook, that´s what I was telling my friend she should get to start off as she only wants to check the internet and her mail and look at photos from her camera/card so she doesn´t really need to spend more getting anything more complicated. 

I´m not a fan of PS3 or Xbox or that stuff, have never understood the fascination for all these games although I´ve had friends who spend hours playing. 

Bet your garden looks great in full bloom, I miss having a garden although I´m really crap at gardening and keeping flowers, I have black fingers, yes every just dies. I´ve tried planters on my terrace a few times but it´s either too hot or too wet and I have to keep replacing them so I gave up. But I love seeing loads of flowers and colour and I love a vegetable garden. My friend in the country has loads of veggies and fruit trees and I love going up there to see what I get in my bag this time haha.

I have adoption places on my facebook but have never seen roosters, other weird animals yes. I see all the rabbits though so it´s a good job I don´t live in the UK or I´d have so many you wouldn´t be able to get into the house. They have rehomed loads of the ones that I loved so it´s always good when they do the updates on that as I get so happy that they´re finding someone to love them and care for them :bunnydance:


----------



## whitelop

Katielovesleo3 said:


> What happened with the cat now? Lol



AHHH the cat. Well, last night, I was laying in the floor, my husband was on the couch and my son was running around. Then I saw my cat go behind the rocking chair. I didn't think much of it, until...I smelled poop. I sat up and there was poop! I flipped out! I grabbed the cat and as I headed to the kitchen there was a trail of liquid coming from under the couch! She peed under the couch! I was red hot, I was so mad. I could see red! I hate them all so much. 

Then last night I was sitting in the floor with Ellie and I was doing something. My cat was eating and doing whatever. I looked over and she had pooped next to my island in the kitchen! I was like WTF?! She had been outside for HOURS! Ugh. I told my husband I was going to put them in the kennel. 
I wonder if thats cruel, to put them in there? I'm so sick of it though. The one that went to the bathroom in the living room is the really old one. But she did it in the middle of everything! I mean, we were IN the living room! AHHHH. I could have pulled my hair out.


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

Here is Smokey Big Cat. She's sitting on a fence post in front of our barn. This picture is WAY messed up. Its two pictures in one, which is really strange. I don't know how that happened. I just thought it hadn't loaded all the way, but I was wrong, it loaded wrong! hahaha, weird! 






Here's Ellie with a 6 pack box, she's almost as big as the box! haha. 





Here is a picture of Foo that I found. She was flopped out in her cage. Look at her dewlap! 





I just realized that I haven't taken any recent pictures of Ellie. I'll take some later today after I clean up her cage area and her corner. Then I post some of them. It was a real pain in the ass to get the pictures onto the computer and into the right file of the googledrive. I'm a little irritated with this. I guess its because I don't know how to work everything and I'm just trying to figure it all out. 
So more pictures to come, these were just a few I thought I would share.


----------



## whitelop

agnesthelion said:


> Ewww that sucks Morgan. Cat pee and poop is gross. I wonder what is going on with your kitties! They just don't seem to want to go outside or in a litterbox. UHg that has to be frustrating.
> I'm not sure what the kennel is but I doubt it would be cruel. Like I've mentioned before, my sister had to limit her cats free run to just one room to get hers to go in the litterbox again. Can you "lock" them in a bathroom or some sort of space with a litterbox to see if they would start going in the litter again? I wish I had other suggestions. I don't do well with animals peeing in my house. It's not something o would put up with for too long so I don't blame you for your frustration.



Like put them in a dog crate. haha. Confine them to that when they were in the house and make them go outside otherwise. Because I'm pretty sure that I can't handle much more. Its making me crazy and I can feel my blood pressure rising. Its totally gross and embarrassing and I have too much other stuff to do then clean up after cats all the time. I'm just so sick of it. They're old and I don't know what to do with them. I feel bad leaving them out when its cold, but now I'm to the point where I don't really care because they can go in the shed. And if they're outside then they can't use the bathroom in my house. They've even stopped using Ellie's litter box. AHHH. ullhair:

Ugh, now that I've spent half the day trying to figure out how to get pictures on this little computer, I have to do some stuff. Ellie's cage and corner aren't going to clean themselves, but god do I wish they could! And its BATHROOM DAY! :bunnydance:


----------



## JBun

If I had cats pooping in the house, they would be banished to the great outdoors for a while. I like cats but can't stand cat poop. 

Awww, cute Foo  She looks like my chunky lop, Dakota. She's got that big ole dew lap too.

Ellie just looks soo big! She's grown up so much. She's probably bigger than Roo now. I think he's still under 2 lbs., but I guess that isn't surprising since dutch are a bit bigger than hotots.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie just got her new toy in the mail! How exciting. It looks pretty cool and I hope she's able to figure it out! 
My son is throwing a tantrum right now because he thinks the toy is for him but I won't let him have it. He's being really silly. I tell him it isn't his and he screams at me. Ugh. Kids and cats, I want to put them all outside. Its nap time for the child though! 

I'm going to put my son down for a nap and see if Ellie is willing to play with her toy! I might try to get it on video.


----------



## JBun

Lol, just sit your son and Ellie down together, and see who can figure it out first


----------



## Chrisdoc

Cats are not my favourites. I remember when my sister´s cat got old and it couldn´t manage to get to it´s litter tray every time, it drove her mad. I think I´d throw it out as well as long as it´s got somewhere it can go for shelter.

I can´t wait to see Ellie playing with her new toy. I bet she´ll get the hang of it in not time, she´s such a smartie pants. That´s so funny your son wanting it, sometimes I´m glad I don´t have kids, it must be such hard work. Yes, put them together and see who works it out first lol.

What a lovely Foo photo, I always love to look at the photo of her and Ellie together on the first page. 

You´ll get the hang of the computer after you´ve had it a few days. I hate them sometimes when they don´t do what you want them to do. Sometimes, I wish you could just talk to them and tell them what to do, how easy would that be...I´m sure that some day, your kids will all be doing that.


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

That makes me think of my friends parents house. They bought this big house, its nice. In one of those big nice neighborhoods. They have two dogs that aren't house trained, even though they're like 6 years old. They picked the living room to use the bathroom, its carpet. They've been peeing and pooping on the carpet steadily for like 5 years and its terrible. The smell when you walk in the house is so much that it almost knocks you over. The carpet is like 10 shades darker than it once was. There is padding under the carpet and then concrete under the padding, I can imagine there is a puddle of pee on the concrete slab under where they pee. Its disgusting. I can't even go to their house because the smell is so bad, if I go I have to leave my son home because I don't want him walking around on that carpet. Its like a $300,000 house that they've totally destroyed because they won't make their dogs go outside. Yuck. 
Sometimes I wish I just had a herd of rabbits. That would be better for me. Like, if I could bond 6 rabbits together and they could live in my house like a happy little colony, I would be SO happy. 

Seeing pictures of Foo makes me a little sad too, but she looked pretty happy. I do miss her terribly though. :hearts: 

I think Ellie is looking a little thin. Her ribs and her spine still feel 'coated' but she just looks skinny. Do babies reach a stage where they haven't filled out yet? Or should I be feeding her more? I haven't been feeding her a mass amount of greens or anything, I give her a few small handfuls a day. It equals out to like 1 and a 1/2 leaves of romaine. Half a cup of pellets a day and all the hay she can eat. BUT she does spend so much time out of her cage, she gets a lot of exercise. I just worry she looks a little too thin, but I could be paranoid. hahaha. Should I feed her more pellets or more greens? I think more greens.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, that´s like my friend´s apartment. She has four dogs and hardly ever takes them out as it´s too much to take them all at once...uhhhh take them out in two walks. They pee and poop on her downstairs terrace but although she cleans it, it soaks through the tiling as they are porous and it stinks. They also pee and poop in the house, up the sofa, curtains, everywhere. I used to go there more often but now the smell just makes me gag. When you come of the lift towards the front door and she opens it, it´s like something terrible hitting your sense of smell. I have to hold my breath to go in the door. You can´t say anything either as they just don´t smell it. She´s just wanting to see if she can sell it. I can´t imagine anyone even going through the front door. I can so imagine your face when you get to the house, it is a bit disgusting cos I always think that you´re walking the dirt all over the house. 

Ellie looks great, about the same build as Houdini and same shape. I think she´s probably hyper like him so she burns off a lot. He eats around two small egg cups of pellets a day, loads of hay and not so many veggies but I use a tupperware container to feed them. the bottom bit for the two together and the lid for Houdini. I usually fill it with a variety twice a day but he´s a bit fussier than the other two and doesn´t always finish his. You can feed her more greens if she´ll have them. 

Have you weighed her yet ??? It would be interesting to see how much she weighs, I want to do a comparison with mine.


----------



## JBun

I have to be careful and not become the crazy bunny lady, and have a stinky house cause of all my rabbits. I clean every day, but with 10 rabbits, that's alot of pee and poop. Luckily since switching over to the sherwood food, the ammonia pee odor is almost non existent. Have you noticed that with Ellie's litter box at all? It's so nice. I still clean every day but now it's hardly smelly when I go to clean. 

One thing I'll let you know about feeding the sherwood food, is that I'm now feeding my rabbits close to unlimited pellets, even the adults, and there's a reason why. You know how on their feeding instructions they suggest to free feed. Well we all thought that they just wanted us feeding more pellets so that we would buy more pellets. Well it turns out I think they weren't exaggerating their feeding instructions. About 3 weeks ago when I was still feeding limited pellets, I noticed that Dakota's hind end looked funny, so I looked at her closer and noticed that she seemed to have lost weight, and on her hind end she had chewed out a whole patch of fur. Not just pulled some out, but actually chewed the hair down to the skin. I was a little concerned. She's my oldest rabbit at 7, so I thought it might be that she was maybe having some arthritis issues and was chewing back there because of some pain. But in researching hair chewing I found that it can also happen with a magnesium deficiency. I wondered if limiting the pellets was causing her to not get enough nutrients. So I increased her and Flopsy's feed to almost free feeding levels. I cut it a little short just cause if there are pellets left at feeding time, then it makes it easier for me to know if someone isn't eating and might have an upset stomach. So after about 3 weeks of the increased pellet amounts, she looks like she's put some weight back on, around her back and spine doesn't look so boney, and she's stopped chewing her fur and it is growing back in. Now, she had never in all her 7 years, done anything like this, even when she pulled fur for nesting before she got spayed, and I know it couldn't be Flopsy, as he would never dare touch her hind end or she would take a chunk out of him. So, with you asking if you should feed more, I would suggest that you do. If you don't free feed, then feed enough that she is just running out of pellets an hour or two before the next feeding time. My rabbit's don't eat much hay now, but they still eat a small handful morning and night. So.... there you go, that's what I learned. I didn't change anything else with her or give her anything else new, so I'm almost absolutely certain it was the pellets. One of my babies also started chewing fur, so just too much of a coincidence.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol, yay Rabbit Colony! That would make me happy too. 

My dad kicked out our cat over a year ago, when it's cold he goes in the shed I have a heat lamp in there for him. He used to try getting in the door but eventually got used to it. Sometimes other animals eat his food (the stumpy bandit, and dumba$$ dog next door) so we put it higher or in a different place. He only comes in now to get his medicine and grabs a piece of dog food on the way out. One time when I was a kid my cat Bear (who loved to pee) peed on our sofa, on sometimes bed, and finally on the clothes...in the dryer! :0 my dad wanted to kill him. Lol. I don't think it's cruel to put em in a kennel. I would too. That or kick them out completely...


----------



## whitelop

I think I'll start to feed her more. Its just in the last few days that it seems like she's lost a little weight. She seems to be bigger so maybe her weight just hasn't caught up yet or something. I feed her 1/2 cup to 3/4 cup a day, sometimes I forget what I've fed her. I think I will start to feed her more then. She's still eating hay pretty good, but I've noticed that she is eating a lot of pellets. I wonder if she just likes them that much or if its because she's hungry and even with eating hay she isn't getting filled up. Hmm. I'll add another scoop to her daily dose and see if that helps. I would rather her be a little fat then too thin. Thanks for sharing your food findings Jenny. I'll start feeding her more. I've noticed with the hay, if it gets trampled down in her litter box, she doesn't want to eat it. She likes fresh new hay and 'different' hay. haha. I put a handful of hay in a little box last night and she was really excited about the 'different and new' hay. haha. Silly girl. 

Also, I've noticed her scratching a lot. Her ears and her face area. I don't know if its because she's dry because we have such a dry heat and its cold in there or if it could be something else. I can't see inside of her ears, but the bases of her ears don't feel warm or anything. I hope it isn't mites, that would piss me off. Should I just call the vet and see if I can get a tube of kitten revolution, just to be on the save side? Or do rabbits just do a lot of scratching. 

What do ear infections in cats smell like? My cat was laying with me today on the couch and her ear smelled really weird. Like, I got a wiff of something strange, so I smelled around and it was coming from her ear. Its like, a sort of dead smell? I wonder if she has something going on with her ears. Two cats got mites a few months ago and I treated them for them, they went away. I wonder if there is something else going on with her ear. Its only one cat. Ughh, they're all killing me. Like taking years from my life. They had mites like 4 months before Ellie got here, so I don't think they could have passed the mites on to her, since I got them cured and cleared. I think if Ellie DOES have mites, they came from that nasty-ass pet store.


----------



## JBun

My rabbits all scratch their ears every now and then, but if it seems like Ellie is doing it a lot, it could be mites or an ear infection. Sometimes with mites you'll see some dirty looking stuff in the ear. I would think the cats stinky ear would be an ear infection, or just gunk in there. Maybe you could take them both in at the same time to get checked, and it wouldn't cost you any more to have 2 pets checked.


----------



## whitelop

Ugh, its just the ACT of taking them both to the vet. Grrr. The unfortunate part of it is that, Ellie will go to a different vet than my normal pets. My normal vet cuts me a deal on everything, that what happens when you go to the same vet for 20 years. And Ellie's vet is one of the best rabbit vets around, so either that would be a long day of vet clinics or two days. Sucks either way. Good thing about Ellie's vet is, its only like 25 minutes down the road, the normal vet is like an hour. 

I'll look in Ellie's ear and see if I see anything. I looked at the medi-vet website on their ear mite things, but it doesn't look like Ellie is displaying any of the early signs. I wish I had one of those things you use to look inside the ears, that would be awesome. Now my ears are itching. Ew.


----------



## JBun

You know it might not be anything. She may just have something tickling her down in there. I would just keep an eye on it and if she seems to be itching it more after a while, then maybe take her in.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

whitelop said:


> Also, I've noticed her scratching a lot. Her ears and her face area. I don't know if its because she's dry because we have such a dry heat and its cold in there or if it could be something else. I can't see inside of her ears, but the bases of her ears don't feel warm or anything. I hope it isn't mites, that would piss me off. Should I just call the vet and see if I can get a tube of kitten revolution, just to be on the save side? Or do rabbits just do a lot of scratching.



Buster has been itching a lot around faces eyes ears area. I wonder this too! :/


----------



## whitelop

So I looked at her ears and everything, her ears look clean. I can't see like deep down in there, but around the opening of her ear and outer ear look pretty clean. BUT as I looked at her head around her ear, it seems like she is missing a tiny amount of fur in front of her right ear. It also looks like there are little white flakes coming off her skin. Like, nothing to write home about, but a few little tiny flakes. Enough to be noticeable since shes black. She let me scratch her ear and in front of it. She didn't seem bothered by my looking inside her ear either, even let me pick her up! haha. 

I wonder if she is just dry from the cold or whatever? My dog is itchy too. He did just come back from the groomer after getting a de-shed treatment and some serious shampooing action. But I think the cold has a lot to do with the dogs itchyness. 

I'm going to give her a little more time with the ear and face scratching, I hope it goes away. If I see anything else, like dirty ears or more white flakes, I'll take her in. I hope its nothing. She has baby fur, could it be her baby fur? When do they molt for the first time? 
I'm glad I can bounce all these things off of you guys, these are all the thoughts that go through my mind. Rapid fire, crazy-thoughts. Ugh. Sometimes I don't like being a crazy person. :lalalala:


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I am going to call the vet tomorrow, need his nails clipped anyway... :/ 

Lol. I love being a crazy person! :jumpforjoy: makes life more fun


----------



## whitelop

I have to tell you guys about Ellie. She's so ingenuitive! I dropped one of her clean blankets on the floor I guess, and she drug the blanket into her box out of her cage. She also made a blanket barricade with another blanket, to keep the heat in I think. hahaha. Pretty crafty that one. 
I don't know if her cabinet will be warm. I guess I'll have to cover it at night or something. At least the side that is next to the washing machine. I think what I'll do is I'll make a cover for that side. Like screw a blanket to that side, with a strip of string on either side of the blanket, that way I can roll the blanket up during the day and let it down at night. Does that make sense? I guess it will be easier to explain with a picture, lol. 

My son is going to my dads house this evening to stay the night, so I might be able to start of the cabinet tonight. I think that my MIL is going to take him tomorrow afternoon through the night too, so I'll have plenty of time to finish it. haha. And get some other things done too. My husband didn't help me last weekend like he said he would and now, like always it falls on me to do it. So with my son safely at a grand parents house and my husband out of town, I should be able to get a lot of stuff done. 

Thankfully I bought a bottle of wine last night, I can enjoy a glass by myself, in the peace and quiet of my own house. Lovely.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Glad to see you´ve got your priorities right Morgan...a bottle of wine lol. 

That´s good news as you´ll be able to get loads done, the cabinet is getting me excited. Yes, I understand what you mean about the blanket a bit like a roller blind...open and closed. 

Houdini is also a blanket dragger, he loves rearranging his stuff and is always moving them wherever I put them, he´s my little rascal.

Can´t remember when mine first molted but sounds like it could be that. If her ears look really clean then they should be OK. I saw a thread on the infirmary about ear mites with a link and some yukky photos, I swear I wished I hadn´t have looked but really interesting and shows you how healthy ears look. If I go back and find it, I´ll send you the link.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, here it is, just make sure you áren´t eating when you look at this...yukkkk

http://medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Parasitic/earmite/Psoroptes.htm


----------



## whitelop

I have seen that page on ear mites. Those pictures don't bother me, it makes me sad but it doesn't make me queasy or anything. 
I haven't seen her scratching today, but then again I haven't spent a whole lot of time in the kitchen today. I'll watch her later and see how she's acting. 

I just realized I haven't taken my vitamins today. hahaha. I put them in my jacket pocket while I was eating breakfast and I never took them. I'm having a hard time today, I'm just a little slow on the draw today. hahahahaha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

The pictures don´t make me queasy just make me shudder and those hairless buns are just so weird, poor little things. 

You sound like my mum haha, she´s always forgetting to take her pills. When I´m on medication, I´m not much better either, I always miss some.


----------



## agnesthelion

.......


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha we always get back to that wine.....I´m off to my friend´s house again tomorrow to celebrate her mom´s birthday so we´ll be opening the bubbly again in the middle of the day. If the weather´s like today, I´m sure we´ll be having a bb


----------



## Chrisdoc

What the heck did I do there ??? Obviously, pressed the wrong button. 

As I was saying, we´ll be having a bbq so I´ll take some pics just to make you all jealous lol.

And talking of small kids, there are six of us and mum, at one time, had four under the age of five and this was at the beginning of the 60´s with towel diapers and no washing machine...I often ask her how did she manage anic:


----------



## whitelop

I just heard this strange screetching/howling noise. So I thought one of the owls who lives in our woods got hit by a car or something. I go out and its my barn cat, Bronco, fighting with another cat. I had him neutered in September, so I guess he's still just super territorial. He chased the cat away and when I called him, thankfully he came back unscathed. He was just trying to tell that cat to get the hell out of our yard! hahaha. 

Yes Lisa, another kid free weekend. I have him all the time, all week long. My husband plays with him a bit when he gets home from work, but then he watches tv or plays games or whatever he does. I do everything for him and with him, well you know how that is Lisa. Its exhausting. I never let anyone keep him until he was almost a year. We didn't talk to my in-laws until he was 10 months old, my mom moved away when he was 4 months, she was back at 16 months, and my dad just moved back in October. So I had no one to keep him ever. So I went a really long time with just me and him, I don't trust my friends to keep him and I don't trust my husband half the time. hahaha. So now, if one of his grandparents wants him for the night I jump all over it. Its my way to get different stuff done, like cleaning upstairs or doing to the cabinet. Also it allows me to clean out the chicken coop, not like thats getting done until the chicks get here. Anyway, I have him all the time, 24 hours a day my job never ends. This house never stops running, these animals never stop eating and pooping, my husband never stops complaining. It never stops! This is the first time I've spent by myself in...well over a year! hahaha. I can't wait for my dad to come round and get my son. 

Chris, I can't wait to see pictures! I will be jealous too. 

Ellie is a character. During the day she lays in the sun that shines onto the floor of the kitchen. She lays there the whole time the sun is there, so a few hours. haha. Then every single time I walk into the kitchen and she isn't hiding she stretches her legs and back out and yawns. She stretches a lot. haha. Its pretty funny, she stretches her front legs too and its adorable. She does this every times she sees me. 

She has also almost figured out the first level of the toy I got her. I put her pellets in it and she has gotten all of them other than two. She's pretty smart.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just knew Ellie would be good at that game, she is one smart bun lol.

I can imagine that getting time for yourself without having someone else wanting attention must be precious time for you. I haven´t got kids but I always imagined it would be really hard work. I did look after my nieces and nephews quite a lot when I was younger and that was hard work for short periods, I could never have imagined having that all the time. 

That´s just like mine, they love lying in the window in the sunshine and then they stretch and yawn, I just love that but am never quick enough with the camera. 

I´m looking forward to my lunch tomorrow as I love a bbq and we always have a great time as we all like a beer or a glass of wine or bubbly so it´s always a really enjoyable few hours.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie is eating SO much! I think she's eaten like a cup of food today! On my goodness, what am I going to do with her?! 
She is going to eat me out of house and home! I wonder if she is going through some kind of growth spurt or something. 

AND she has decided that now she is going to pee in the kitchen floor! Its in one spot and its near the back door. I don't really get it, but she's making me crazy. She's peed there twice already today. I didn't clean the litter boxes this morning because they looked alright, maybe she's sending me a message?! Smart little thing.


----------



## whitelop

Okay, I'm not a happy camper! I came downstairs and walk into the kitchen, Ellie has pooped everywhere in the kitchen! Obviously she went freaking mental last night after I went to bed and decided to poop mark everywhere. Even if its not poop marking, its still poop! AHHHH! It was just a little shocking, then I swept it up and it was gone. haha. 

I thought about something last night that I was going to say but I can not for the life of me remember. I guess thats what happens when you think too much before you go to sleep. haha. 

OH NOW I REMEMBER! Since I was alone last night in bed, I asked the dog if he wanted to sleep with me, knowing he would only sleep with me for a few minutes. So this is how it went. 
me: Woody, you wanna sleep in the big bed? 
dog: looks way happy and jumps in bed. Does a circle then lays down. 
me: Woody, you're such a bed hog, jeez. 
...5.6 minutes later Woody gets down. 
me: gets into the spot where he was laying because it was pre-warmed. 'thanks Woody, I appreciate you warming the bed for me.' 

Is it wrong I use my dog like a sheet warmer? hahaha. It works and it was so nice. hahahaha. Then I was thinking about random things, it was hard to go to sleep. 

Right now, Smokey cat is hunting Smedley my old cat...in the house. They're so annoying. 
Now, its time to clean up upstairs, I have to hang some stuff. I haven't started the cabinet yet, more pressing matters and it doesn't help that I sat on the couch ALL day yesterday; did absolutely nothing yesterday! hahaha. It was pretty bad. So today I have to do twice as much, which is really annoying but I did it to myself. But I can start and probably finish the cabinet tomorrow, I need to get it done, haha. 
Ahh, and it really cold in my house. I let the fire go out last night because I was mad I couldn't get it going right. So I let it go out and I dealt with the cold of the house. I have to get the fire going again, its pretty cold in here. But my son isn't here, so its alright! haha. 

Off to do things now!


----------



## whitelop

The only reason I have so much "drive" is because I drink a pot of coffee a day! Plus, some super strong english breakfast tea that has more caffeine than regular tea. And vitamins. I take a D, a B complex and a green coffee bean extract(that doesn't act like coffee), so they make me feel better and less lump like. haha. 
I actually have like ZERO motivation to do anything, but once I actually get up and do something; I do more stuff, its a little contagious. Its just the act of getting off the couch or off the floor from playing with my son. Like, half the time I don't get anything done during the day, I'm having a great day with my son. I don't usually play with him because he doesn't like to play with me, only my husband. So on days he is willing to play with me I love it. I will spend as much time as he'll let me, playing with him. We like to color together now. He's learning how to use crayons and I love to color too! Thats usually what happens. But yesterday I was just being a lazy cow and didn't do anything! hahaa. 
Now I have to put the computer away because I'm really cold and I need to get moving!


----------



## whitelop

I just walked out to check my hen and feed her and she came out of her house. She is sitting on 15 eggs! 15 eggs! That is totally insane! I thought it was like 10 and thats still a lot, but 15 is just nuts! Last summer when she went broody there were 7, 5 of which got taken by a snake, one didn't hatch and the one that did hatch didn't survive; mareks. I've told you all this though. 
But this time, since its winter there are no snakes to take the eggs and as long as she can keep them warm enough and they're fertilized, then I should have 15 chicks running around in about...19 days. I just hope they make it after hatching, thankfully shes a good mama-hen. 
The roo is such a good boy too. Since she's been in the house he's pretty pretty sweet to me. He just walks up to me now and coos at me, then I feed him and he coos at me some more. haha. He's so silly, but as soon as she comes out of the house he's back to being an attack rooster! haha. Crazy chickens. 

So would it be totally nuts if I wanted to get a tattoo of my rooster? I really love that bird and I love the farm life and he is my big boy and my best example of my farm yet. Hopefully he'll help me to produce some nice quality chicks! 

I almost got the upstairs cleaned, its a little furry up there. haha. Tomorrow its rug time! I'm making my husband buy me a rug for up there, since its just bare hardwood. I hate it. Tomorrow is also floor day and bathroom day. Exciting. 
I had to stop cleaning up there because my head is killing me, I was pretty close to a migraine if I didn't sit down. Hopefully when my dog comes round to bring my son home, he'll remember the headache stuff that I asked for! haha.


----------



## JBun

Oh no, sounds like Ellie may have finally hit puberty. That or she's decided that the kitchen is HER territory now, haha.

So, i'm pretty sure that my little boy Roo, is now my little girl Roo. She's now over 4 mo. old and there are no boy parts down there. I'm kind of glad cause Roo and Libby get along really well, so now I can let them play together and not have to watch them the whole time anymore.

Can't wait for you to have little chicks. Baby animals are always so cute


----------



## whitelop

I think she has hit puberty too. I don't know what I'm going to do! 

Well, i guess its good for Roo and Libby that Roo is possibly a girl, that way they CAN play together! 

I can't wait for baby chicks either, they're adorable!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I can´t believe there are 15 eggs, that´s a heck of lot of eggs. I´m hoping you get a whole brood of little chicks and I want to see pics of them, they will be so cute. 

Yes, Ellie looks as though she´s getting to that age or maybe she was just making a point or having a bad day, you´ll sson know if she starts to do it regularly. 

My cleaning day tomorrow, it just seems to come round so quickly every week but there you are and I really need to do the bathroom tomorrow. I agree Morgan, so exciting.

Fancy Roo being a little girl. I had the opposite with Bandy when I looked at her and it was him, as his little thingie popped out, it was quite a shock at the time lol. At least it makes it easier with Libby.


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

Lisa, you don't sound stupid at all, you sound like me actually! hahah. I am, sadly, a member of a chicken forum. haha. I have asked like a million and one questions about chicks in the winter. In the summer, I don't have too many worries other than predators, but in the winter its a whole new ball game because of the cold. 
Yes, the hen spends about 23 and a half hours a day on the nest, she only comes out in the "heat" of the day to get food and water. I saw her today for the first time in like 3 days and she was foraging for food since I forgot to put the feed in the bowl in the coop. I haven't been locking the rooster in because he likes to be free, but I spread some feed out for her and she gladly ate. She sits on the eggs for about 21 days, give or take a day or so. She keeps the eggs 99* for the whole time and she turns them on her own. Because of the heat from her body the humidity stays the right level and they stay moist enough. 
She has built a really nice nest, its got high sides of pine bedding, hay and her feathers, with a really nice pocket that the eggs are in. 
When they hatch, they'll be up and moving by like day 2 and eating on their own. The hen will teach them how to peck the feed and how to drink water. I have to set up their little waterer and shallow food dish closer to when they're due to hatch. 
The hen will also keep them warm by allowing them to sleep under her and under her wings in the nest at night. As for assisting on the hatch, I can't actually help. You're not supposed to interfere, unless their in a incubator. The hen will help them get out of the shell I'm pretty sure. But as for me helping, nope. The hen would attack me if I went anywhere near the nest. You should hear her growl when I walk up to the coop. She's pretty bitchy. 

I have to put chicken wire around their chain link dog kennel so the babies can't get through the holes, but chances are I'll be building a new run for them and making a new, more permanent coop set up for them. Because I'll have so many, I'll need a bigger space. The kennel I have now is perfect for the two, but if there are 17 chickens in it, its going to get a cramped and probably cause some pecking order problems. 
I'll have to separate the roosters from each other after a few months, because their will be fights between them and probably between the youngin's and their dad. The hens will discover their own pecking order. Then after the roo's are separated from each other, I'll probably have to make them their own separate runs OR sell them. I'm really banking on them being pretty, that way I'll be able to sell them.
THEN if I have mostly hens, I'll be getting a lot of eggs a day and I can start my egg selling business! hahaha. Its what I've always wanted. No really, it is. 
Also with my garden being the size its going to be, I might be able to sell some produce this summer. In a few weeks we're going to rent a bobcat and clear out a section of my field for my garden. I can't wait. I'm going to buy some potato seeds, that way, 3 lbs of potato seed makes 50 lbs of potato. Sounds like a great thing to me! haha. 
I think this clutch of chickens could put my over into a real farm. I might start legit raising chickens. Maybe I can register them and show them too and then people will want to buy my jersey giant chickens! hahaha. 

Here is a little Jersey Giant history. They were 'created' by the Black brothers or something like that, from a black astroplorp chicken and some other large breed. They were originally used as a dual purpose chicken(eggs and meat), but only excelled really well in the egg producing. They take a long time to develop meat-wise. They we're taking too long to process for meat, so they stopped using them and found another breed that was faster growing. So in the UK they almost went extinct and were almost done completely. Until, someone found some of the last ones and started breeding them again to repopulate. Then they brought them to the states. They are the largest breed of chicken in the world. They take about 2 years to completely fill out meat-wise and to stop growing. They put on a lot of bone mass in the first year or so and then put on the real weight. So my rooster reached max height at about 10 months and then from then started putting on the weight. He is now HUGE. The hen is pretty fat too, but they wouldn't be good to eat because they're too old and its taken them so long to put on enough weight to make a good meal. lol There you go, theres your jersey giant history. They come in white, black and now blue. I have blue. 
Pictures of the chicks are a MUST I know. They're pretty cute. 

As for Ellie, she is amazing. My best friend came over for a bit and she wanted to see Ellie, so she walked in the kitchen and just scooped her right up! I was shocked. Ellie just let her hold her for a few minutes and she seemed pretty content. She sniffed her face and scarf. 
She has also figured out the toy I got her. She hasn't poop much more in the kitchen, I think that she's just going through puberty and she's marking her territory. I agree with Jenny, I don't think that she thinks the kitchen is my territory anymore. I think she thinks of it as hers. 
She's become a pretty good rabbit and she's pretty smart. She was playing with a pen earlier. She was rolling it around with her nose. I've also heard her playing with different things today, she's so silly. 

Tomorrow, I'm starting on the cabinet. I'll post progressive pictures of the work that I've done. I'll also take some pictures of Ellie and post them. I'll been slacking with the pictures. haha. 

So, last thing. I've been watching this show Coal on netflix. Its about Coal miners and I love it. Its so crazy to think that we have people still mining coal and its pretty scary to think that there are people down under a mountain, under 8 million pounds of mountain. Its insane. But I love it. Those people are pretty much my hero's in this moment in time. Gotta love West Virginia and Kentucky. 

My husband and I are going to eat a late LATE dinner, since its now almost midnight, we'll be eating at like 2 am. I don't think I've eaten a substantial meal since he's been out of town and I feel a little sick. haha. 

And now I'm done. This post was like 35 pages long. hahaha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That´s a lot of info about chickens but I´m fascinated. You´ve now made me want to google the breed to see what they look like so I can actually picture you roo and your hen and maybe see what the chicks might look like. And the history of them is so interesting, you´re a mine of information Morgan. 

I love the idea of you being a farmer, selling eggs, breeding chickens and producing organic food....that is so cool. My friends grow their own stuff and it´s like night and day, the taste is so much better home grown. I brought a enormous cabbage home yesterday and I´m no really sure what to do with it but I´ll think of something. I was going to try one of the leaves for the buns as it´s really green and looks as though they´d like it and it´s not like white cabbage so they should be Ok. Her husband gave me some orange twigs but don´t think they can have them so they´ll go in the bin. 

Cabinet ready for the off....can´t wait to see how it looks, Ellie will be so pleased with her new home. Ellie is a little inquisitive bunny, she just loves to investigate everything, sounds like someone I know. Aren´t they just so funny, she just lets your friend pick her up no sweat, she´s obviously showing her mommy that she can be a real good little girl when she wants and making you look good in front of your friends with such a well behaved gorgeous bunny lol.

Coal mining, I´ve seen loads of documentaries about that and I could never go down a coal mine...I´d get so claustrophic. I do so admire people who are willing to do that. I come from an area where coal mining was the norm when I was little in Yorkshire. They were all over the place and then in the 70´s and 80´s most of them closed. I knew quite a few people who worked down the mines. 

Late dining, that´s something I usually do in the summer. I often go out to eat after midnight when my friend´s on his way home from work, it´s quite normal here at that time of the year. I can´t imagine doing that now, I always feel guilty eating really late just before bed, there´s always a debate on if it makes you put on weight or not, in the summer I don´t care. But I know what you mean about not eating substantially. When you live on your own, sometimes I can´t be bothered cooking so just munch on whatever is in the fridge or the cupboard and it´s usually all crap so not really good for the health or the figure.

Sunday´s arrived so off to clean up after the boys.....


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

Lisa, I'll sell stuff out of my front yard. I live on a pretty busy road, as its the road between two towns. So a lot of people pass my house every day. So if I put a sign out that said 'farm fresh eggs or produce' people would probably stop. 
And yes, I do pick Ellie up. At least once a day I go in and scoop her up and hold her for a few minutes and pet her. She usually lets me pick her up pretty easily. But I was pretty surprised that she let her pick her right up since she didn't know her, it was the first time they had met. But my friend held her for like 10 minutes and Ellie seemed quite content. 

Ahhh, she is pooping and now PEEING in this one spot in my kitchen. I think I might have to put a litter box right there. It seems like she's only doing it at night, so I might just have to put it down at night. I came down to a nice surprise last night. Little wanker. Hopefully a litter box will help it! haha. 

Its rug time today! YAY! I love buying new household items. I never ask for anything for myself, but I will ask for household stuff and stuff for my son! haha. And we're looking at new couches too. I can not wait for a new couch, we need one...bad. haha. 

Then this evening we go pick my son, who I only saw for 4 minutes yesterday. In the exchange between my dad and my MIL. It wasn't supposed to be like that, my dad was late, and I was supposed to be able to see him for a few minutes but it didn't work out. My MIL was like "you want me to stay so you can see him?" 
This is what crossed my mind...
1)I look like a crazy person with a hoody on, zebra sweat pants that are too short, blue/green checkered socks, dirty hair and I've been cleaning all day. 
2) We can only talk about the weather so much and only talk about my chickens so much. 
3) I don't really like the way you're looking at me and the way you're looking at my house. 
4) I don't really like you that much. 
5) You don't really like me OR my house and you think I'm a crazy cat lady.
Thats what happened in 2.5 seconds for me to answer, no just take him home with you. hahaha. There is something wrong with my brain!


----------



## Chrisdoc

That sounds a bit like my dress sense when I´m on my own in the house, I´d hate anyone to just pop by and catch me looking like that lol but it is my house so I can look how I like. I dón´t have an MIL so I suppose I´m lucky. I´ve never know hardly anybody who gets on really well with their MIL but I suppose there must be some people out there who do. Enough of that anyway. 

Rugs and couches. I love shopping for stuff for the house although I haven´t done that for a while and everything I look at now, I look at from the point of view of the bunnies, like what will they be able to do with that. As they´re in the living room, it´s kind of hard to get anything nice for there now but I don´t mind so much. 

I cleaned out their space this morning and I so like it when it´s all clean and hay free but it never stays like that for long. 

I´d stop to buy eggs if they were advertised. I love free range, you can so tell the difference. So I think you´ll probably sell quite a lot. I googled your roo and hen. Heck they are so big are those chickens and they weigh so much and you there carrying your roo about lol. Thhey have such lovely colours as well and the little chicks look so cute and they say they lay great eggs. i could just eat eggs now, I love fried eggs but don´t eat them much but I bet your would be so nice.


----------



## whitelop

So just a few minutes ago I walked into the kitchen to refill my coffee cup and I see Ellie chinning my broom. At least I thought she was chinning it, she was snipping off single strands of broom with her teeth! I shooed her away and told her she was bad, so she went right back for it. haha. Oh my. 
You know, I WAS going to tell you guys that she never chewed anything and that she was proving to be a pretty good house bunny, BUT I can't say that now! She is going crazy with the poop and pee in this one spot and I need to set the other litter box out. My husband isn't going to happy about that. haha. But its better than her going potty right there. 
She has become pretty friendly though, she comes right up to me when I walk into the kitchen. I haven't spent much time with her lately because I've been doing a bunch of stuff, but she still seems to like me! hahha. 

I was really mad at myself last night. I did nothing of importance yesterday, other than getting a rug for our bedroom. We went to my in-laws house for dinner/superbowl and I should have really been home doing other things, but instead I stayed there and drank 2 bottles of wine with my mother in law. She is much more pleasant with wine in her, other than her terrible political views. And her constant complaints about taxes. She makes really good money so she's being tax to death, haha, thats what she gets. I don't feel sorry for the at all, they lord their money around and I hate it. haha. Suckers. 
Anyway, sorry. I just should have come home and finished some stuff up and done some things, but I didn't and I was pretty mad at myself. 

I didn't start the cabinet like I wanted to. That was one of those things I wanted to do yesterday, but it didn't happen. It sucks because I didn't see my husband Friday or Saturday and I wanted to spend time with him without our son, so that puts a damper on other things that need to get done. Ugh, so now I have to double up on things that I want to do today. 

We're renting a bobcat in the end of March to clear out part of my field of a huge garden. I can not wait. I feel like I need to work in the fields and tend to the building of the chicken coop to really balance out my life. I feel like it will make me stronger and better mentally. Sounds crazy I know, but I totally feel my Irish farming heritage surging through my veins right now. And all my chickens. hahaha. My husband told me I need to sell most of them off and only keep like 2 hens. What he doesn't realize is, if I get all 15 to hatch out and survive and I get 10 hens and 5 roosters, I'll sell the roosters but I'm keeping ALL the hens. haha. Then the next time she goes broody, I'll sell some of the older stock and keep the newer ones if they look good. I think I might become a member of the american poultry association and start showing them, hopefully to get a title and to get my name out there and I might be able to sell the chickens for a little bit more money. It wouldn't all be for money, because you can't make money from selling animals like that. It would be enough to cover the costs of feed, which are steadily going up. Ugh. I don't know though, it just depends on what my new babies look like when they've grown a bit. 
Fingers crossed that I'll get some nice light blue ones! 
Wow, sorry, I just let all my thoughts run wild. Now, I have to go do some things. yay! Litter boxes don't clean themselves, but how I wish they would.


----------



## JBun

I'm with Chris. Coal mining would so make me feel claustrophobic. I haven't seen the show though.

You're going to have this great little farming operation going this summer. Chickens, garden, next thing we know you'll be getting a cow or goat 

Naughty little Ellie  My buns are always trying to chew on my dust pan broom when I'm cleaning cages, some more than others. Roo's not a big chewer, Libby loves to chew Roo's wiskers off, but only chews a little bit on other things. Zeus hardly ever chews on anything. It's taken me several months just to get him to chew on hay. Riley is like part beaver. He's always chewing on his wood chew toys. All my buns have these hanging chew toys with wood chew blocks. Most all the buns have the same blocks on them from when I put them in their cages months ago. Riley has gone through 2 sets, one in just one week. At this rate he'll be lucky if he has any teeth left cause of all his chewing. But I can totally see how a broom would just be too tempting for Ellie.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Naughty little Ellie, chewing the broom, it´s better than her chewing someone more valuable. That´s actually one of the things they don´t chew. I always have my brush and dustpan around but they chin it but don´t chew it. They do, however, love to sit it in when I´ve been cleaning up, can´t see the attraction lol. 

Mine love chewing on cardboard. I put some on the top of the cages so that their feet don´t go through as they love jumping up there. It´s got big holes in it so I have to keep replacing it every so often. I now have a good supply of cardboard in the spare room. I caught Houdini taking a bite out of the coffee table at the weekend, he´s a little devil. I think sometimes he does it just to see how I react lol. 

Morgan, I´m sure you´ll get round to starting your cabinet and it´s going to look great. Your MIL sounds like a few people I know but sometimes we just have to smile a lot, drink a lot and listen without saying anything. Good job you don´t have to do it so often, I´m sure she drives you nuts. 

I love the idea of you with loads of hens and showing some of them. I´m sure you´d do really well, I love the look of the ones I googled and the chicks were so pretty. Good luck to you if that´s what you want to do.


----------



## agnesthelion

.......


----------



## whitelop

So in the middle of typing out a response about 4 hours ago, my dog bit my son in the face. We had to go to the hospital to make sure he didn't need stitches. He didn't, thankfully. My poor child. He has a scratch on his eye lid and a scratch right in front of his left ear. I'm so upset right now. It was horrible. Like, really really horrible. This is the hardest part of being a parent, I swear it is. He had to have an x-ray of his face, because there is a little swelling under his eye and they had to make sure that he didn't have anything broken under his eye. He didn't. They glued the cut together in front of his ear, the glue will come off in a few days once everything is healed. It hurts to chew though I think, I just gave him some food and he would chew and then cry. Poor baby. I don't know what to do with myself right now, I feel so helpless. 

My dog is gone, my FIL came and picked him up. He's going to go live with him for a while and if my FIL finds he can't keep him for whatever reason then the dog can come back and be an outside dog. We'll get him a dog house and mend a part of the fence. I should have put that stupid dog outside a few months ago when he snapped at AJ the first time. I understand why he did it the first time, but I'm not sure what happened this time. I didn't see it. 

My heart hurts right now and I'm a little in shock. I hate this. I don't know if animal control will get involved or not. The dog is up to date on all shots, so hopefully no serious action will be taken. But I'm not sure. I just don't know what to think right now.


----------



## JBun

Oh wow, that's bad. I hope everything with your son is going to be ok. That really sucks that your dog did this. That's good that your FIL could take him for now at least. Would animal control get involved when it only involves your family? I wouldn't think they would, but I guess every states laws are different.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, so sorry to hear that, bet you were really scared and poor AJ, hope he´s feeling better now and that it was just a nasty scare. 

Some dogs are funny and can turn for no reason. I think that in the UK, they have to report a dog bite but not sure if they do that in the states, hope you get it all sorted and probably better if the dog disappears for a while to stay with your FIL until everything has settled down.


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## Katielovesleo3

That's terrible about Woody (I believe)! I just finished my lesson last week about emotional signals in dogs and there is a website doggonecrazy.ca they have a LOT of helpful info, printables sheets on dog safety, they have games and fun learning things for children as well. There's always a reason a dog will bite, most dogs hate hugs, and will bite because of that, they will give warning signs but of course if you're a little kid and not a dog, you wouldn't understand, and you would keep doing whatever is making the dog mad. So then they bite.  it's too bad, but I understand why they do it. 

"So would it be totally nuts if I wanted to get a tattoo of my rooster? I really love that bird and I love the farm life and he is my big boy and my best example of my farm yet. Hopefully he'll help me to produce some nice quality chicks!"
Lol, no you would not be totally nuts! Hehe, my dads nickname is Rooster. I would get one too if I wasnt a weenie!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I don´t think it would be nuts, if it´s something you want to do, you should. People might look at you a bit different though lol.

Morgan, I saw a bobcat today and thought about you, they are so dinky, wouldn´t mind having a go on one myself.


----------



## whitelop

Little Miss Elvira...has decided she REALLY likes my broom. She has snipped off like half of my broom bristles! I thought that I put it in a place where she couldn't get it, but I was SO WRONG! Ahhh. She isn't eating the bristles, she is just snipping them off. Jeez, she's irritating with this. She has also gotten into this habit of knocking her food bowl over, so half the time when I walk into the kitchen her food bowl is flipped over and her food is all over the floor. Thankfully, she eats the food off the floor. haha. I think I'm going to have to give her a heavier bowl. I have to clean up my whole kitchen, its such a wreck and her corner is a DISASTER area. It looks a tornado named Ellie whirled through there! hahaha. Its bad. 
I don't think I've locked her in her cage in like...2 weeks. ha. Thats either bad or good, I'm not sure. She's done pretty well, except she loves my broom now. She hasn't chewed anything else though, except my slippers. Every time I walk in there she nips at my slippers. Silly girl. 
I feel like I've been feeding her SO MUCH FOOD. Like a lot of food, maybe a cup or more. I feel like every time I turn around she needs more food. She's still eating a good amount of hay, but I don't think she's eating as much as she was. I'm going to get her some timothy hay today, to give her some more variety. 

As for my son, he is doing okay. He had a hard time chewing last night so he ate oatmeal and biscuit for dinner. He wasn't a happy camper last night. His face looks pretty bad actually, but it looks worse than it actually is. Poor baby. He is doing well today though, he's playing and goofing around like usual. He can chew now, but he still got a big bowl of oatmeal for breakfast. I just have to keep his hands off of his face, because I have to put neosporin on his face. Thats pretty much impossible to keep a kids fingers off of his face. haha. Silly child. 

As for chicken news. If you're tired of reading about chickens, then skip ahead. haha. 
In March, I am going to a workshop to become certified NPIP which is the National Poultry Improvement Plan. Basically what it is, is they come and test your flock for communicable diseases every year and check your facility. They make sure that your incubator room is clean and sanitized. They make sure the coop conditions are clean and healthy, they make sure that the chickens are healthy. They band them after they pass the disease test. You have to keep a log of all the chicks hatched, all the chickens sold and who they're sold to. PLUS when someone sees you're NPIP certified it makes them want to buy from you, since they know you're selling clean healthy chickens. They come every year and keep records of your chickens. 
Also to be come NPIP certified I have to join a poultry association. I have to find the right one. You pay a yearly due and go to meetings once a month or how ever many times they have them. I'll also be able to show the chickens too. So hopefully, I'll be able to start my own hatchery. I told my husband last night, and he said to go for it. Whatever makes me happy! haha. He thinks its all a little silly, since their chickens, but oh well. Its no more silly than showing rabbits. I think I have a good shot at hatching out some really nice chicks this go-round. My chickens now are pretty close to the breed standard, technically. But we'll see a the shows, its hard to be sure until someone has put hands on them. haha. 
Coop rebuild will be coming soon, I have a design in mind for them. I just have to make sure it is easy enough to clean out. 

On to house related notes. My husband ruined our rug. Ugh, I leave him alone for 2 hours and he ruins it. I went to my friends house to talk wedding stuff and he texts me and this is how it happened...
him-'I ruined the living room rug'
me-'how?'
him-'I spilled a whole glass of coke on it'
me-'did you try to blot it up?'
him-'oh thats not how it happened. I spilled at the top edge and it ran down and soaked the whole bottom of it'
me-'wow'
me-'thats special'
him-'I make my spills count'
me-'obviously'
That is word for word the text messages. How ridiculous. BUT thankfully that wasn't a new rug, it was the old rug! hahaha. We didn't buy the rug the other day, when we got the one for our bedroom, we had to measure the living room and make sure we got the right size and shape. So he ruined the old rug. Now I have no rug on my floor, just open hardwood floors. I hate it. We have to get a new rug now, this weekend. 
So yesterday before the incident with AJ happened, I RUINED OUR COUCH. With a whole cup of coffee. I was trying to cover my legs up with a blanket and I hit the handle of the coffee mug and knocked a whole cup of hot coffee onto myself and the couch! I had taken one sip out of it. GRRRRR! My whole butt was wet and my half the couch was wet. Geez. I had a load of towels right next to me, so I trying to blot it up with the towels. haha. So it was not a good day yesterday. 

OHHH YEAH! Last thing I swear! Since we got a massive rug the other day, a 12' x 16.6' rug, thats huge! It had a cardboard tube in it. The tube does happen to be 16.6 feet long, so I can cut it. But Ellie should be able to fit inside of it. I hope that she can at least, she might not be able to fit in it for long. But it doesn't look like she's growing too much more. I'd say she weighs about 3 lbs, so she might be as big as she'll get. Its a little under breed standard, but only by like 8 oz. I'll be getting a scale soon for the chickens, so I'll be able to weigh her. 

Okay, I think I'm done now. Off to clean the kitchen up. Grr...rabbits. Sorry if this was a little lengthy. I had a hard time going to sleep last night, so I was thinking about things I wanted to share on here.  
Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Chrisdoc

When I saw this I thought....OMG....she´s written an essay lol.

I´m so glad you´ve decided to get the certificate, you obviously enjoy your chickens so you might as well get them making money for you. It actually sounds like a really good thing they do and if you join an association, you´ll meet other people doing the same thing and it gives you a chance to exchange ideas and just talk chickens. 

Glad to see your son is doing better, I bet he was feeling really sorry for himself but they do bounce back, he´ll soon be back to normal. 

Cheeky little Ellie, no bristles left on the brush haha. You can get a heavier ceramic one that she won´t be able to tip over. I use one of those for the two boys cos they like to flick over the dish with or without food in it and they can´t do it now. I know the feeling when they´re in a messy mood, I get so fed up of clearing up hay, it just gets everywhere and my room never looks completely clean however much I sweep up. 

You´re husband is so funny but sounds like a typical male explanation, a roundabout way. I´m always spilling things, you have to be really careful around me in bars or I´m likely to throw a cup of coffee over you or a beer. My friends are really good at dodging my attempts now lol. 

I´m looking for a big tube for mine. I asked my friend who´s the builder if he had anything and he said yes but when I went to pick it, it´s too small for them to go through, I mean you can see by looking at it that it´s really small so I´ll keep looking. It´ll be good if it´s cardboard cos she can play and chew and if it´s really hard cardboard, it should last a while. 

You´ll have to post some more pictures of your roo and hen, I´m dying to see if they´re like the ones I googled and the chicks of course when they arrive.


----------



## agnesthelion

I think the chicken venture is exciting and you should go for it! I had no idea what NPIP certified meant but I do now  so, is the hatchery more for eggs or chicken meat? Like which will you do more of? I agree with Chris we need more pictures....especially one of you holding your rooster which I'm still cracking up at the image of!
Glad your son is fairings well. Kids are stronger than we are half the time and I think he's young enough where he won't remember or have lasting effects. Dare I ask......do you know what the plans are with your dog yet? 
Ellie loves brooms! Hahahaha, they get obsessed with things I think, and won't stop! So has she been free run for 2 whole weeks day and night? That's very impressive!!!
I saw your names for hatchery thread.....I'm drawing a blank but I'm gonna try and think hopefully.......


----------



## whitelop

Yes, she has been out of the cage day and night for 2 weeks. Actually, it could be longer than that, I can't remember the last time she was actually in her cage. hhaha. I wish she would stop with my broom. But then I sort of don't mind the broom, since that is an easy and cheap replaceable thing, but if she were to start chewing something else that wasn't so cheap, I would not be happy. But sweeping the living room with 1/2 the bristles wasn't an easy task. haha. She doesn't snip them all the way up though, like half way and the ones that she's snipped are all pretty even. So my the time shes done with it, I'll just have a shorter bristled broom! hahaha. 

Chickens--I will be selling fresh eggs in the produce part of my farm. Like when people stop by to buy produce, I'll offer fresh eggs to buy as well. As for the 'hatchery' part of it, I can and will sell...1)hatching eggs, which is fertilized egg that people buy to put in incubators or under broody hens. 2)chicks 3)pullets/cockerels-which are immature hens and rooster, less than a year old and 4) hens and roosters. The older they are the more expensive they are normally. 
Example, when I bought my chickens, they were 6 weeks old. I bought them for $6 a piece. The day old chicks were $2 and the birds that were a few months older than mine were already at $15 a bird, the adults were over $20. 
The birds that I have, aren't really made for meat any more. They were originally supposed to take the place of the turkey on dinner tables, because they're so large. But they don't grow fast enough. Anyway, because of that, people don't buy them to eat they buy the for eggs and for show. And to say they have one of the worlds largest chickens! haha. So chances are, when I start selling the chicks and/or hatching eggs, I'll she selling for shows not the dinner table. Not that I have a problem with that, its just a different kind of bird. And I'm not getting into the meat game, thats A LOT of work and paperwork and USDA crap. 
Its like with rabbits, you use a different breed for showing and a different breed for meat pen. Same concept. 

After reading the info on NPIP certification, not only during this workshop will I be learning a ton of information, I'll be testing to become a NPIP authorized tester to test flocks for the Avian Flu, Pullorum, and Thyphoid. So I'll be able to test my own flock after year 1 and be able to test other flocks, if the need should arise. I just have to be good about logging everything, so if another tester/state person comes to look I'll have all my chickens in a row, so to speak. haha. 
I think I need a desk! They have to wear little bands on their legs and all of that. Then my farm, will become a state certified NPIP approved pullorum/thyphoid free farm! Thats why it needs a name. I'm pretty excited, if you guys can't tell! 

My son is much better. His face is still puffy and it looks a lot worse than it is, but he seems to be on the mend. I got his antibiotics filled today and we started that. 

I have to tell you guys about my husband and then I'm done! haha. 
I put my sons food on his plate and asked my husband while he was in the fridge to hand me the ketchup. He looks down at the ketchup before handing it to me and says "we really need to start buying Heinz ketchup." 
me- "uhhh...okay? You don't even eat ketchup, its just me and AJ." 
him- "just from now on"
me- "sure" 5 second pause "wait, is this because you're from Pittsburgh and you feel its blasphemous to off brand ketchup?" 
him- "yes! Its wrong to use it!" 
me- "okay, I was just trying to save a few dollars" 
him- "well, we can splurge on this! You have your name brand Dawn dish soap you won't budge on and I'll have the peace of mind knowing there is heinz ketchup in my fridge. And since we're going all out, whatever other condiment you get make sure its heinz and nothing else. Except for the mayo, have whatever you like." 
This is what happens in my house. It was really weird, since he doesn't eat ketchup. I only eat it like twice a month and my son likes it with meat. He's a crazy person and I don't know what happens in HIS head. I know what happens in MINE and its not right, but jeez, sometimes I just don't understand him! hahahaha. It may have been more funny in the moment, but he's a nut. I guess to be married to me, he would have to be. I never said my elevator went all the way to the top. :raspberry:


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Speaking of knocking over the food bowl, that reminds me of Buster, he is getting to the bottom where theres only a bit left and he picks up this heavy bowl just a bit, a little tilt, and that makes all the pellets that are stuck in the edges go to the middle. So you hear, CLINK!.........munch munch munch munch.........CLINK!.....munch munch munch munch.....(its all gone by now) CLINK!!!! CLINK!!!! CLINK!!!! (to let you know he wants more and he wants it now! haha reminds me of Thor in the coffee shop.."ANOTHER!!!!" *throws down coffee cup* lmao!!!! HAHAH!

I agree! I want to see your hen and you carrying your rooster! lol!

AHAHAHA! "I make my spills count" HA! Loved that! and the ketchup dilemma lmao, too goofy!

Cockerels. That make me smile.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I laughed so much at that conversation with your husband that I got a stitch and had to get up and stretch to make it go. 

That is so weird that he wants you to buy heinz ketchup that he doesn´t eat and everything else heinz except the mayo. Maybe he´s got secret shares with Heinz lol. 

I really do see you as a serious business woman with your chickens. It sounds really interesting and it would be really interesting if you got to be an authorised tester. Love to hear about it so keep us posted. 

Glad your son´s healing and I suppose it won´t be long until you have to decide about the dog. 

Still laughing at Ellie trimming your broom, she´s such a laugh. I bet it was difficult cleaning with such short bristles but, as you say, better she eats that than something much more expensive.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I have a broom with synthetic bristles, and Monty loves to snip those off too. She has chewed on a couple after snipping them off (I was teasing her with it when she was little *ahem* younger) so I eased it out of her mouth and keep her away from the broom. It'll have to be hidden when I start letting her run in the kitchen more, because being the monster she is, she'll leave me with nothing to sweep with!


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

Lisa I LOVE Aldi! Its great. The ones around my area DO tend to be gross, but there is one that I like a lot. My MIL shops their too, even though she makes a ton of money, she has to pay A LOT of bills and likes to shop for cheap. Plus food and everything else in Chicago is really expensive, so she shops here for cheap. 
There is this other grocery store in my area called Save-a-lot, its like a Aldi, but BETTER! Its newer and its really clean and there is never anyone in there! I love going there. The meat there is really good, I've never had a problem. But there ARE some things that I have to get name brand of, like Dawn dish soap, chips-ahoy cookies for my husband (the store brand ones tend to have an odd taste) and coffee, I have to drink Starbucks Blond roast-willow. 
I totally agree with you Lisa, even though it is HIS money because he logs the man hours to make the big bucks, I feel like its my duty to save him a few dollars here and there! hahah. We like to spend money on the things we WANT.
My husband is from Pittsburgh and thats where ketchup was invented or something. Its where Heinz comes from and where he come from, so he feels like a traitor when he sees an off brand in the fridge. haha. But its awesome that you and your husband had a very similar conversation! hahaha. 

So I figured out the broom thing! I got Ellie a bag of timothy hay, its kaytee  I was already at walmart for something so I figured I would grab a bag instead of waiting until tomorrow when my husband went to petsmart. She loves it but I'm a little scared of it. It looks TOO green. Like, I think they dye it. It seems a little unnaturally green. hahaha. Sounds crazy I know, but its odd. Anyway, I've just been giving her coastal and she is eating it, but I think she needed some variety. She ate that timothy like she was starving to death! hahaha. She sat in her litter box for hours just eating little bits of hay. She also didn't eat my broom! hahaha. YAY! Problem solved. 

So I've been playing Phineas and Ferb, the cartoon, for my son. I LOVE IT! Hahaha. When I was a nanny, I watched it with the girls but now my son sort of likes it and I really like it! Its so funny. I really love Dr. Doofenshmurtz, hes a riot! lmao.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

i totally agree with him about the chips-ahoy cookies. The other ones DO have a funky taste. 

It's like Blue Bell Ice Cream for us Texans. If you buy...what is it called....haagan-daaz? Idk! Anyway, if you buy something else, you're a traitor OR are from another state and don't know the true taste of the best ice cream on Earth... I love Blue Bell, it's so amazing, and I've been to the factory three times lol! I love it! Then at the end you get a free sample, and I got a shirt it says "I get cranky, without my Blue Bell" and then it has one of those crank things opening the carton haha. 

I also think that KAYTEE hay is odd, I hear bad things about it but it always smells soooo good like tea kind of, and I reached in the bag once and the hay cut me....I blame them not my fragile skin!!! ''' I hope to get to the feed store one day and get a square bale. One time, I bought Buster the KAYTEE hay with some kind of yellow flowers in them and ooooohmigod, it was like bunny crack, if he heard me even..move the bag over.. he would be bouncing off the walls and when I gave him some he would eat it all....ALL. So I went through that bag within about a week and a half. Never bought it again.

haha, I like the name...Doofenshmurtz hehehehehe. And I enjoy his voice


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow, we have Aldi over here as well and there´s also a similar store here call Lidl, I shop in both as the stuff if so much cheaper. I must admit, there are some things where I like the branded stuff, maybe Rice Krispies or Heinz beans and I do like branded soap powder too but sometimes it´s just so much dearer than the non branded. 

I use some hay for the boys which they love and is really green but it smells lovely. I´ve now managed to get some of the stuff they love from Gibraltar, my friend brought me two bags last week which was all they had left so I´m dying to see if they still like it, I was so excited. I need to ask her now if she can get me more pellets from there as they´re eating the Excel Lifelong right now and they really like them and I don´t want to be having to change them again. I don´t feel bad asking her as I´ve done a major favour for her today so she owes me lol.


----------



## whitelop

Okay y'all. Hold on to your shorts, this one is going to be a good one! 

The last week or so I've been getting pretty bad headaches. So I've been behind on my house cleaning and haven't been paying much attention to Ellie's cage. I've been changing her out of the cage litter box, but not the cage one or cleaning out the cage. She's been out of the cage so much, so I haven't been paying attention. Her cage also had a few of her blankets on top of it, one of which is a full sized sheet that I was using under Foo's dog crate and it just fell to Ellie because it was an animal sheet. So I go over to her cage to move the blankets and the whole sheet is covered in poop and pee! There was also a new box on top of there that was filled with poop and pee! AHHHH! I was totally shocked and not very happy! So I'm cleaning all this off and talking junk to Ellie, who was sitting 5 feet from me with that smug little adorable face of hers. And I said to myself, between swear words, 'this cage has gotta go!' Then I get into the cage I realize she's using the whole cage as a litter box. So I talk some more junk to her and tell her to kiss her cage goodbye! 

So that what I did, I THREW HER CAGE OUT INTO THE BACKYARD! 
And are y'all ready for the most redneck, backwoods things you've ever heard? ... I made Mother Nature my b-tch! Its raining here today, so I poured some white vinegar into the cage to let the rain swirl it around and wash the cage! hahaha. 

I put her little litter box and her hidey boxes where her cage was. So I'm all, 'ughh, rabbits!' and she's all -binky-binky-binky-because-theres-so-much-more-space-now!-

Before today I was way up on my high horse thinking, "oh I just have the best rabbit, she's so smart and she is so good with her litter box. She is just so good during the day and the time she is out!" But really what was happening was...I have the most SNEAKY rabbit ever. She likes to sneak her poop and pee into places where she knows I'm looking and its like she knows my head hurts and I've having a hard time doing stuff.
She is so bad! Ahh, but then you look at her cute little face and you're like, ugh, what do I do with you? You're so cute then you come and lick my ankle and I love that, but I'm still made at you, but you licked my ankle again and I'm a little less mad, then you dig at my slipper and I think thats adorable and I'm a little less mad at you! Then I realize I AM really mad and she's trying to trick me into not being mad anymore with her shear adorableness! SNEAKY! 

I have to finish cleaning the kitchen now. I've eaten and my head hurts a little less today. 
Oh and a raccoon got hit by a car and there is a vulture out there enjoying a meal, right in my front yard. Yay. Thats really nice to look out the window at. haha. I wonder if its my one footed buddy? hmmm. 

And now I'm done. I'm still mad.


----------



## whitelop

Katielovesleo3 said:


> i totally agree with him about the chips-ahoy cookies. The other ones DO have a funky taste.
> 
> It's like Blue Bell Ice Cream for us Texans. If you buy...what is it called....haagan-daaz? Idk! Anyway, if you buy something else, you're a traitor OR are from another state and don't know the true taste of the best ice cream on Earth... I love Blue Bell, it's so amazing, and I've been to the factory three times lol! I love it! Then at the end you get a free sample, and I got a shirt it says "I get cranky, without my Blue Bell" and then it has one of those crank things opening the carton haha.
> 
> I also think that KAYTEE hay is odd, I hear bad things about it but it always smells soooo good like tea kind of, and I reached in the bag once and the hay cut me....I blame them not my fragile skin!!! ''' I hope to get to the feed store one day and get a square bale. One time, I bought Buster the KAYTEE hay with some kind of yellow flowers in them and ooooohmigod, it was like bunny crack, if he heard me even..move the bag over.. he would be bouncing off the walls and when I gave him some he would eat it all....ALL. So I went through that bag within about a week and a half. Never bought it again.
> 
> haha, I like the name...Doofenshmurtz hehehehehe. And I enjoy his voice


I LOVE Blue Bell! Its SO good. My husband knows the whole song! hahaha. Apparently the radio station that they listen to most often plays the Blue Bell commercial all the time and he now knows the song. ahah. Its really funny. Blue Bell has Bunny Tracks doesn't it? Or is that another brand of ice cream? 
Now I want ice cream!


----------



## Chrisdoc

She really is a smart little bunny, imagine her hiding all that from you. I can imagine your face when you moved the sheet and saw all that...smoke coming out of your ears haha. 

And yes, I can so understand that she gave you that look and started to lick and play and you nearly forget why you´re so mad at her. She is such a little minx. 

And that leaving the cage to be cleansed by mother nature, you are just a scream. 

Yuk a dead raccoon and a vulture...you lead such a colourful life, nothing that exciting around here lol.


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

The blankets are about to go in the wash and the cage and the box that she was using are gone. I've never used Natures Miracle, I use this stuff called Pure Ayre. Its great. It cleans and takes the animal smell out, it neutralizes the ammonia in the pee smell. Plus, it has this really nice minty smell, and you can just mist it on pet beds or your furniture and it makes everything smell nice; and it takes all the smell out of your furniture or rugs. I just named like 25 different things, wow. Anyway, I love it and I like to mist it on different things, that was my main point as I danced around that bush. 

Jeez, I'm having a hard time today. My brain literally hurts because I have yet another headache. 

Now she's just happy as a little black and white clam to be in the kitchen, because taking that cage out really did open up the kitchen. haha. I didn't realize how much room the cage took up because its been there for so long, but jeez, my kitchen is MUCH bigger now! haha. My husband said yesterday that we should get one of those 2 person tables to put there once I took the cage out, little does he know, the cage is GONE. haha. I have to get working on her cabinet. I might actually start that tonight. 

Weird thing. She hasn't pooped or peed in the cabinet at all. Isn't that strange? I wonder why she hasn't. Hmmm...rabbits are so odd!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

whitelop said:


> Okay y'all. Hold on to your shorts, this one is going to be a good one!
> 
> The last week or so I've been getting pretty bad headaches. So I've been behind on my house cleaning and haven't been paying much attention to Ellie's cage. I've been changing her out of the cage litter box, but not the cage one or cleaning out the cage. She's been out of the cage so much, so I haven't been paying attention. Her cage also had a few of her blankets on top of it, one of which is a full sized sheet that I was using under Foo's dog crate and it just fell to Ellie because it was an animal sheet. So I go over to her cage to move the blankets and the whole sheet is covered in poop and pee! There was also a new box on top of there that was filled with poop and pee! AHHHH! I was totally shocked and not very happy! So I'm cleaning all this off and talking junk to Ellie, who was sitting 5 feet from me with that smug little adorable face of hers. And I said to myself, between swear words, 'this cage has gotta go!' Then I get into the cage I realize she's using the whole cage as a litter box. So I talk some more junk to her and tell her to kiss her cage goodbye!
> 
> So that what I did, I THREW HER CAGE OUT INTO THE BACKYARD!
> And are y'all ready for the most redneck, backwoods things you've ever heard? ... I made Mother Nature my b-tch! Its raining here today, so I poured some white vinegar into the cage to let the rain swirl it around and wash the cage! hahaha.
> 
> I put her little litter box and her hidey boxes where her cage was. So I'm all, 'ughh, rabbits!' and she's all -binky-binky-binky-because-theres-so-much-more-space-now!-
> 
> Before today I was way up on my high horse thinking, "oh I just have the best rabbit, she's so smart and she is so good with her litter box. She is just so good during the day and the time she is out!" But really what was happening was...I have the most SNEAKY rabbit ever. She likes to sneak her poop and pee into places where she knows I'm looking and its like she knows my head hurts and I've having a hard time doing stuff.
> She is so bad! Ahh, but then you look at her cute little face and you're like, ugh, what do I do with you? You're so cute then you come and lick my ankle and I love that, but I'm still made at you, but you licked my ankle again and I'm a little less mad, then you dig at my slipper and I think thats adorable and I'm a little less mad at you! Then I realize I AM really mad and she's trying to trick me into not being mad anymore with her shear adorableness! SNEAKY!
> 
> I have to finish cleaning the kitchen now. I've eaten and my head hurts a little less today.
> Oh and a raccoon got hit by a car and there is a vulture out there enjoying a meal, right in my front yard. Yay. Thats really nice to look out the window at. haha. I wonder if its my one footed buddy? hmmm.
> 
> And now I'm done. I'm still mad.



I know that you're totally mad but this cracked me up! Love your angry rants!!!! XD


----------



## Katielovesleo3

"Binky-binky-bink-because-theres-so-much-more-space-now" hahahahahhahahah this still cracks me up trying to imagine it and then her trying be make u not mad by licking you and digging at your slipper hahah!



whitelop said:


> I LOVE Blue Bell! Its SO good. My husband knows the whole song! hahaha. Apparently the radio station that they listen to most often plays the Blue Bell commercial all the time and he now knows the song. ahah. Its really funny. Blue Bell has Bunny Tracks doesn't it? Or is that another brand of ice cream?
> Now I want ice cream!



I LOVE their song! "Blue bell tastes just like the good ole days!" :] so true.

I don't know, I've never had bunny tracks?! What all is in it? MMM, going to eat ice cream now.


----------



## whitelop

Its picture! YAY! 
The first picture is of Ellie with my wine glass, haha. I missed the good picture of her sniffing the rim of my glass, the really cute picture. This is more like a size reference. 






Okay, so the video doesn't want to load? I don't know why. My googledrive is tired I think. Oh well, I'll try again tomorrow. 
But until now, there is Ellie and my wine! haha. 

I had to tell her that she was underage and she couldn't drink alcohol!


----------



## whitelop

So I would like share my parenting mishap this morning. haha. For breakfast my son usually has some dry cereal and a cup of milk, or some oatmeal and a cup of milk and a banana is usually thrown in there somewhere. But lately he has been boycotting the bananas, and not eating them. This morning, I go into the cabinet and there is no cereal and I think he's a little tired of oatmeal. So I continue on to make my coffee and bagel and I see this bag of chocolate grahams goldfish, and think to myself 'hmmm...that will be okay for breakfast', I pour it into the bowl and hand it to him. THEN like half way through his bowl, I realize "OMG! What am I feeding him? Thats terrible breakfast food!" Hahaha, he seems pretty happy though! 
I bought these goldfish for him to have as a special dessert and as a special snack, its a box of 12 little bags and they're different varieties like, chocolate graham, smores and vanilla cupcake. Okay, but I should be honest, who am I kidding about getting these goldfish for my son; they were totally for me. I likes to eat them when I drink, me likes a sweet snack with my wine. hahaha. Those things are great! I highly suggest them! 

I would also like to share the words my son says. He is 20 months old, so almost 2. He's picking up words left and right and he does a pretty good job pronouncing them. This morning I went into his room and he was pointing to his coloring book and was like 'culla' hahaha. Like he's cajan or somehthing. 
He says 'shippers' for slippers. 'shocks' for socks. 
And then the best one is when he asks for juice. My husband just heard him really well for the first time last night and was like 'did he just say...' He says 'jews' for juice! hahahaa. Its so funny! He comes up to the baby gate when I'm in the kitchen and hes like "JEWS! JEWS! JEWS!" My husband was like...wth? Its JUICE AJ! hahaha. But see, when my kid is excited about something, he doesn't ask in a normal speaking voice; he yells it! He's like HEY YOU GUYS! I WANT SOME JEWS! (minus the hey you guys part. lol, but thats basically how it goes!) I think its hilarious and I just go with it. He's pretty close to saying juice, so I figure in a few months he'll be able to pronounce it correctly. I just think sooo funny! haha.

My son put a goldfish bag in my sneaker. hahaha. It made me really laugh. My husband finds blocks and giant legos in his shoes all the time! haha. 

Okay, so you guys remember the roadkill raccoon in my front yard? Well, since it was raining yesterday the vultures didn't really come around. NOW its sunny and there were like 10 flying high and circling my house! I think its a little over-kill if you ask me! (hahaha, get it?) Anyway, those birds are SNEAKY! I kind of like them though! They're cool. I should probably get the raccoon out of my yard, but hey...a birds gotta eat. 
Another thing with the vultures, they make my rooster VERY unhappy! He has been crowing the whole time they've been in the yard. He is cooped up and he can't get to them, but if he could he would be attacking them! hahaha. He's perched on his perch watching and crowing. Its like a giant parrot, lol


----------



## Chrisdoc

It´s really weird the differences in language, when you mentioned goldfish I was thinking of the fish and thought...yuk chocolate flavoured fish cereal for breakfast, you do eat weird things. Then I realised they must be like the little individual boxes we get over here, I think anyway...now I´m intrigued as to exactly what it is. 

I think it´s really funny when kids are learning to speak. i remember with friends that they kid´s talking and I can´t understand a word and mom is answering back...sounds like a different language. And when they talk to you and you obviously can´t understand and they repeat and repeat and are getting really annoyed with you cos you must be stupid not to understand what I´m saying....it just makes me laugh so much at their little face. He sounds like a great kid. 

that is so gross with the raccoon and all those vultures circling...I can imaging your roo getting really irritated and making all that noise...you do leave an interesting life Morgan lol.

And Ellie is lovely and she is growing. I can imagine her trying to have a taste of your wine haha.


----------



## whitelop

Chris, I forgot that we might not have the same snack foods as Spain! haha. 
Here is a link for the smores goldfish http://www.groceries-express.com/default.asp?upc=1410009362 
Its the food kind of goldfish! hahaha. I love them. 

And yes the vultures are gross, but its kind of cool watching them. They have very limited vocalizations, so they grunt and hiss at each other. They were grunting at me when I went to get wood for my fire. But they barely run from me, they just watch. They're new world black vultures. 
Yes I guess I do live an interesting life. haha. I'm not really bothered by them, its nice to watch the nature. And if weren't for the vultures the world would be covered in gross roadkill and disease. They help clean up the world, so they're good in my book.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Ah, now I see and they are goldfish shapes. I suppose we call them snack bags but they seem like cereal flavours. It´s so funny the difference in some kinds of food. I always laugh on the telly when you talk about potato chips and we call them crisps and you usually call them all cookies and we call the one with the chocolate chips or fruity bits cookies but all the rest are biscuits. funny thing is language. 

I suppose you´re right about the vultures but having them watch me, i´d be a bit spooked, I just saw the film "the birds" again the other week lol. Roadkill her, it just stays on the road until so many cars have gone over it, it´s then part of the road....YUK !!!


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

She has been that size for a few weeks now. I think she's topped out at that size. haha. SMALL! She's really small. I just think back to Foo, who was this seemingly massive rabbit, but she was only 5 lbs, 6 at her heaviest; but she just SEEMED so much bigger! I don't know why, maybe it was her fur or her personality. But to me she just seemed like this GIANT rabbit wandering around my kitchen. 

Ellie has mastered all the levels of her toy! She is so smart. I put it to level two today, with the little cup toppers on top of the cups, she immediately picked the cup up and put it off the board, ate the treat and repeat. I would line the cups up on the floor to wait for her to get the rest of the treats, then she would come to the ones lined up and pick them up and move them to see if there was another treat under them! haha. 
Then level three is; you put this middle thing in, that makes the cup toppers slide around on the board, to cover the cups. She tried to pick one of them up, it didn't budge, so she pushed it with her nose. It moved and she figured out she had to slide them, and slid them all in different directions to find the treats! She figured out levels two and three in 10 minutes flat. haha. So I filled all the cups up with pellets and let her go nuts over it. It kept her occupied for like 5 minutes until she ate all the pellets, then she looked at me like...whats next! 

Well, Lisa, my husband yelled at me tonight because I kept calling AJ's juice, jews. hahaha. He was like "you have to correct him and make him say it correctly!" I was like, 'yeah I know! I correct him with EVERY other word, but this one is the most hilarious!' I love it. And if you say it out loud, jews is pretty close to juice. haha. He's almost there. 
What I really love is that I can now ask him for something that he knows and he'll bring it to me! Like, I'll ask him for his 'baby' which is a stuffed bear. He'll search high and low to find and bring me the baby. haha. Or I'll ask him for his slipper and he'll bring me one at a time. Its great to see him learn! I love it so much. 
I was the same way before I had kids, I was like oh my kid will never eat fast food, he'll never know what that crap is! BUT sometimes, if you're running errands chicken mcnuggets are the easiest thing in the world to feed them! I get 2 bags of apple slices instead of fries...most of the time. He does like fries though, and I get milk for him. So thats not THAT bad! hahaha. Tonight we had pizza and he loves pizza! I didn't feel like cooking, plus my chicken wasn't completely thawed out. 

Well tonight I put on a hoody and the pocket was filled with hay. Thats a little embarrassing. haha.


----------



## whitelop

Today we started converting my old barn into a chicken coop. My husband isn't happy with himself because building things like this isn't is forte. He doesn't have the right vision for it, because hes not invested in it. So he, being a manly man's man, is disappointed with himself because he isn't great at this. This ONE singular thing he isn't great at, but he's great at so many other things. This just happens to be where I strap on my man pants and do the job myself because I have the vision...if only I didn't have the allergies or the fear of rattle snakes. Not that I think there ARE rattle snakes, but every time I see a hole in the dirt of the barn, I instantly envision being be struck by a rattle snake, a little unreasonable...maybe; but bare in mind, it is MY mind. lmao. 
Anyway, my dad is coming to help give my husband some vision for the project, but I think I'll have to put some boots on a tool belt and get out there and do it. 

My rooster is such a show off! Hahaha. My MIL dropped my son off today and she wanted to see the barn, so her and my husband walked out to see it. They stood in front of the coop and talked for like 30 minutes and my rooster just strutted around in there and rolled in the dirt to dirt bathe. He ate some stuff, hopped on and off his roosting bar and was just hamming it up having someone out there to watch him. haha. 
It was actually probably him being protective and if they had gone closer or inside, he would have gone into full on attack mode. lmao. Which I would have loved to see, my MIL being attacked by the 15 lb rooster. hahahaha. Oh god, I would have peed my pants. 

Hopefully tomorrow will be the day to do Ellie's cage. I got a staple gun today(which is awesome) and the hardware cloth last week. So I'll keep my fingers crossed that my husband will help me with the door and I'll be able to do the rest! YAY! Ellie will get a cage back. haha. Not that she needs it. 

My mom came over today to see my son. She goes into the kitchen and she's like "uhhh..wheres the rabbit?" I was like, 'shes in the kitchen.' my mom- "where's her cage?" me- 'its outside, I was sick of looking at it so I threw it out' her- "so where is RIGHT now? I don't see her" I then told her that she stays under the cabinet if she gets scared and she just looked at me like I was a crazy person because the rabbit just lives in my kitchen! I told her to f-off because the rabbit is better with the litter box than the freaking cats who are MEANT TO USE A LITTER BOX. 

Okay, I'm so done now. Its time to drink some wine and eat some pizza and calm my nerves. haha.


----------



## JBun

Wow, are rattle snakes that bad where you live? I would worry so much that I would want to wear my boots all the time.

Haha, leave it to a woman to strap on the belt and get the job done  I always get tired of waiting for guys to get around to getting the job done, so I usually just end up doing things myself.

So does your mom just not know what to make of a rabbit being a house pet? I think a lot of people don't realize what great pets they can be. It took a while for my mom to get used to my rabbits being pets, and now she loves them. 

Oh, I was thinking about your cage plan for Ellie. I was thinking about the cabinet door and if you leave it open for her during the day, then will it get in the way being left open, cause I was thinking you could either make the door removable somehow, or I thought that maybe you could put a little mini door in the main cabinet door, you know, like a little doggie door. But then maybe it's not going to be a problem, so never mind, haha, sorry  

Ellie sounds like such a little smarty pants, haha. I can't believe she just whipped through that whole puzzle thing.


----------



## whitelop

Jenny, i don't think we have rattle snakes at all! Lmao. I just have this totally irrational fear of rattle snakes-that we don't have. Lmao. It sounds silly but i could probably handle any other snakes, but something about rattle snakes really bothers me. 

Yeah i could never go to the desert without a weapon.


----------



## JBun

It's not totally irrational. When I was a little kid, my dad got bit by one in the garden. He thought it was a garden snake and went to reach for it. I didn't see it. All I ever saw was the tanned snake skin.


----------



## whitelop

OMG WE DO HAVE RATTLE SNAKES! I made my husband Google it and we have 3 kinds! I'm going to live in boots now. 

I thought about doing a small doggy door in the big door of the cabinet, and while i still may do that, the door opens all the way so its flush with the rest of the cabinet. So the door shouldn't be in the way. Since i haven't started on the door yet, i could still put a bunny door in and have the big door open for cleaning. Hmmm...now my brain is working to hard. 

And yes, i think Ellie is really smart! Oh and she lets my husband just scoop her right up and walk around with her. She's a good bun!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Rattlesnakes...that sounds scary although I once killed a snake in my house, don´t know if it escaped from someones house or was a wild one but it was stalking me one Sunday and when I saw it half way under the door when I went to the bathroom at night, I had to get rid of it...amazing what you can do when you live on your own.

The cat flap idea sounds great. I saw a fantastic cat litter box last week in the department store and thought it would be great for the boys, it was like a little house. However, it had a cat flap at the front to get in and out and I wasn´t sure if they´d use it, maybe the cat flap would spook them so I didn´t buy it cos if they don´t like it, I can´t take it back but it was so cool. 

That was funny, your roo prancing about for your MIL, bet he looked like a runway model. I can imagine it wouldn´t be a pretty sight him attacking anyone, he is a big boy. 

I get it with the house rabbits, people just don´t see how you have them running loose and how well behaved they can be and how smart and affectionate they are. My mom has got used to them now and my one of my friends loves coming to my house to see them, Snowy is his favourite and he always cuddles him. 

I think it´s great you putting on your tool belt and getting in there to do all these odd jobs. I have to do a certain amount so I can fix quite a few things. I swapped my friends light switch the other week, I was amazed when it actually worked but not sure I could some of the things you do apart from which I don´t have all the tools.

Hope you enjoyed the wine and the pizza.....just had breakfast and I´m still hungry lol.


----------



## whitelop

Next time my husband picks Ellie up, I'll take a picture to share. Its pretty funny when he does hold her, because he's so tall and not necessarily big, but just a man and she is a tiny rabbit. haha. 

Okay, I got the door on the cabinet done, but my hand started to cramp up and I'm just exhausted today for some reason. So I'll finish the other side tomorrow and put the linoleum down and then next will be to work on the shelves. I'm still not sure what to use, so I'll have to think on it. But we're like half way there! Not really, but like 25%. hahah. 

I want to share with you guys that I QUIT! I'm tired. I'm tired of my cats, who have no respect and I don't know what to do with them other than to exile them to the out of doors. I'm sick of the stuff with the chicken coop because its proving to be a lot more difficult than I thought and NO ONE understands that I have to have a certifiable living space for them! They aren't just regular yard chickens anymore, they're show birds! AHHHH! 

I'm sick of my husband today, he succeeded in totally pissing me off this morning, so he's been on my bunnypellet list all day! This morning my son got up at like 7, which a little early even by his standards. I was so tired I didn't want to get up, so I asked my husband if he would get up and change him. God forbid that I ask that man to get up 1 time a week with him! So he did, but he told me I had to start the fire and get the house warm. I told him okay, in just a few minutes, I needed to rest a few more minutes. He brings my son upstairs to bed and this kid was not looking to go back to sleep. He's jumping on the bed, my husband is watching meet the press or some crazy political ****. I'm laying there, NOT SLEEPING like I wanted to be doing. That lasted for like 5 minutes. THEN my husband, whose name is Alex so I'll just call him that from now on, much easier! THEN Alex was like, hey go start the fire. I told him in a few minutes, he was like okay. 4 seconds later he asked me again, then again 3 seconds later when I didn't answer him. So I got up and started the freaking fire! I also made coffee, made my bagel, boiled water for oatmeal, fed Ellie, the cats, changed two litter boxes, let my chickens out of the house and fed them. I was eating my bagel when he came downstairs with my son, dropped him off on the couch and left. He went back upstairs and I didn't realize, for like 10 minutes until I was done with coffee and bagel. Then I called out and asked what he was doing, he was like what does it matter? So I took my son back up there to him! HE WAS TRYING TO SLEEP IN WHEN I SPECIFICALLY ASKED TO SLEEP IN THIS MORNING! I mean, don't I deserve an extra 20 child free-husband free minutes to sleep? This was all at 8 am on a Sunday morning. He didn't get up until 11:30! Can you guys freaking believe that?! I told my mom I was going to smother him and she said to poison his coffee it would be less obvious. lmao! She's a crazy lady--probably why she isn't re-married. hahaha. 
So thats how this morning went and I was not a happy camper. 

My son has been on antibiotics since being bitten by the dog and his tummy is VERY upset. He has a diaper rash, thankfully I have prescription diaper rash stuff. But he hasn't been very happy. I'm not entirely sure where to buy human probiotics so I've been giving him yogurt halfway between his two doses of antibiotics. He is on the strong ones and they are not agreeing with him. Its really horrible. He barely had an appetite today, he would really only eat oatmeal and yogurt and goldfish. I feel so bad for him, but he still has like 6 days left, they're just so harsh. He is almost completely healed, I might take him to the doc and see if he can come off of them. But, since his stomach and butt hurt, he's been extra whiny today and I feel so sorry for him. 

I think thats it. My brain is fried. I've had all of my in-laws to deal with this weekend and my parents and dad's girlfriend have been here too. OMG! Its been crazy. I feel like I can't get anything done, because my husband is like a child and he can't do anything for himself. haha. Sorry to keep bashing him, he's just annoying me today. He should have just let me sleep in a little! 

Oh and last thing...I burnt some chicken on the grill tonight! I decided since today was a semi-nice day, I would grill some chicken breast. We have small smoker style grill that uses charcoal, as I would not have it any other way. I love the taste of charcoal. Anyway, since I am the cook of this house, I am also the grill master. I know that sounds nuts, because men are supposed to do the grilling, but its usually me because I'm the only one who cooks. But tonight, since it was already dark and this is the first time I've grilled anything since...September, I burned some chicken! I'm not in my grilling groove yet! During the summer, I keep my windows open until the middle of June, when it gets over like 93 during the day and actually gets hot in my house. I also cook outside every single night. I grill the meat and sometimes veggies every night so I don't have to cook much in the house. Since we have window units in this old house, its hard for them to keep up when the stove is cooking. So our grill is going constantly. I love it. There is something so satisfying about grilling! 

And now I'm done. hahah. Pictures tomorrow evening. Someone just remind me. No really, every post, tell me to put pictures up. haha. Seriously. 
Sorry this was SO ranty. I'm so tired and obviously very ill! hahaha.


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

Oh Lisa, I went up there at like 11 and to disturb him. Since we have a hole in the middle of the floor for the stairs, I could sit on the stairs and have half my body up in my bedroom. Sounds weird, I'll have to take a picture. haha. Anyway, I've been rearranging our room up there and there was huge pile of clothes hangers right next to the stairs. So I decided I would start to throw the clothes hangers at him! haha. They fly SO well! I would throw them HARD, they were crashing against the wall behind the bed and basically exploding. ahaha. My husband was completely covered in blankets but he was laughing. He had to be scared because they make this really sinister wooshing noise as they come flying at you! hahaha. I was laughing so hard! I would hit him in the body with them and he would scream out in pain. It was great! He got up after that, I ran out of clothes hangers at like 30 and he finally checked to make sure I was out of ammo and got out of bed. hahahaha. One of the single greatest moments of my life. 

My son woke me up at 2 am because he has a rash on his inner thigh and when it gets wet with pee it hurts, so he was leaking through and woke up crying. It was terrible. Then after I got him changed and got the stuff on him, he wanted to play...at 2 am. He didn't understand that it was the middle of the night. I put him back down and he was hysterical because he thought I was just being mean. haha. Poor baby. His thigh is much better this morning, I swear that butt stuff is SO good. I've been changing him really frequently to make sure he's not wet at all because that can not be comfortable. 

So Ellie now! I get up this morning and she is completely stretched out in front of the fridge. It blows out warm air and she was flopped out in front of it, soaking in the warm air. This is not the first time I've caught her like this, but she always looks SO happy. The air isn't super hot or anything, its just a really nice warmth and its probably really nice if you have fur and it can warm your fur. So happy. I'll try to take a picture of her doing it, but she always gets up when I come in and say something to her. 
Oh and she has several boxes that he lays in, one of them is a bigger diaper box and I just realized last night that she stays stretched out in it. Her upper half of her body will be up like normal, but her legs will be stretched out to the side and she stays in the box like that! haha. She always looks so happy and content, I love it. 

Too much Phineas and Ferb. But I love it. haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I think they should make a show with your family in, I bet it would be so entertaining, you always make me laugh with your stories. I´m glad I ain´t got a husband so don´t have those problems lol. I did so laugh at you throwing all those coat hangers at him, that was so mad.

Sounds like you had a tough weekend with you son not feeling well and all that family, things like that can wear you out. That reminds me of when I first moved over here and family used to come out all the time and they´re on holiday and you´re working and they think that you´ve got time to be going out every night and doing loads of things and all you feel like doing when the weekend comes round is getting a rest. It used to wear me out having people stay, the apartment was so crowded and noisy and i really missed my space and just being on my own. Luckily now, they like going to other places so don´t have that problem now. 

Ellie sounds like she´s just so at home now in her kitchen and she´s getting used to it and feeling sooo comfortable, that´s such a great sign. And don´t sweat too much over the cabinet or the chicken coop, they´ll get done when you have time and the energy to get them done. 

Lisa, I was so laughing at you shouting instructions to your husband and then going and doing it yourself. I´ve done that so many times before so it made me really giggle.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I've always said I should have my own television show! LOL. I knew I needed a show for sure when I was in a store once trying on shoes with a friend, and we weren't aware that anyone was around us so we were talking loudly and being ridiculous. I think I went on a rant about some kind of shoe...imagine me going on a rant about something! Me...NEVER! Anyway, this woman comes up to us with tears in her eyes because she was laughing so hard and said that I needed my own show because I was hilarious! I knew then, that I should be on tv. Unfortunately my dreams of reality show stardom didn't pan out and now I'm a house wife. lmao. 

Its the same way when I'm sick. My whole house falls apart. If I were to ask my husband to get my son breakfast and do all that it would be the same way. Wheres the oatmeal...how do you make oatmeal...how does this kettle work...what number do you put the burner on...where is the baby? hahaha. Thats how it goes. I get really bad migraines and jeez, its like pulling teeth to get him to do any of it. ahaha. He doesn't even know how to work the washing machine. lmao. 

Anyway. On to the chicken related notes. The thing with the coop is, the barn we have isn't structurally stable enough to make a coop into it. We would have to replace A LOT of one side of the barn to make it okay to use. Its more than both of us are willing to do for it. SO what we're going to do is use the pen they're in now and add to it. We're adding to the house that they sleep in to. We're going to use an old metal swing set to add to their run space, by fencing in the swing set. AND I'm going to make chicken swings! haha. Its still got the hooks at the top for 2 swings. So I'm going to tie two ropes with a piece of wood to make a swing for them! Its hard to explain, so I'll take pictures when its all done. 
So what do you guys think about Carolina Blues Hatchery for my name of my hatchery? It would be the words Carolina Blues on the top, a blue giant chicken in the middle then the word Hatchery on the bottom. I think I'll try to draw it up and post it. So what do you guys think about that? 
I'm really excited for these chicks to get here! 
OH! I had to put more hay in for the hen to nest in. Chickens are not like normal animals, I can't just ask her to move so I can put hay under her. She just growls at me, so I totally covered her in hay, a huge pile. I couldn't even see her because of the hay, it was hilarious. 

And now I'm done. haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´m all for a reality show with you in it, I´m sure it would be hit with you and your rants...I´d be there watching it. Do you know, that you´ve got great talent if you can make people laugh with you and you seem to do that all the time. 

I can´t imagine chicken swings so you´re gonna have to do pics for me...mind boggling it is so I have to see this. 

The name is just great, I´m loving it, yes would love to see a design for it. Your chickens do sound great and if the chicks look like the ones I saw on the google search I did, they are absolutely gorgeous. You see you just have me in stitches, the idea of your chicken buried under a pile of hay is hilarious, you have such a talent for describing things and creating such an picture for us to imagine.


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

I like Carolina Blues Hatchery too. I did a google search and there were no websites named that! So I think its a go! 

I am going to a "chickenstock" in May, I don't like the term chickenstock, its a little...ehhh. Anyway, what it is is a swap meet of sorts. Like a flea market of chickens, waterfowl and turkeys. Along with handmade items like blankets, quilts, aprons, purses, and baked goods. I am going to take whatever roosters I have that I won't need to make my flock better, to sell them. 
I think that I'm also going to take some banana nut bread or banana bread, probably both. Maybe some beer bread. Is there anything you guys would want to have at a outdoor flea market sort of place? I was thinking breads or maybe a pound cake. 
Or maybe I'll make some flock blocks for the chickens and sell them. Oh, well a flock block is a cake or sorts that I bake for the chickens, its got their feed, wild bird seed, corn, bread, eggs with shells, potatoes or whatever other veggies I need to use, and molasses as a binder. I bake it for a while and get it hard and break it into blocks, and feed it to them. They love them and it keeps them busy for a while. People buy them from TSC but they're expensive and they're filled with preservatives. Homemade is much better! 

I think that sounds like a good day and I think my husband will go with me. He said he would think about it. He has no interest in it but its a lot of people and we might be able to get some good homemade goods. haha.


----------



## holtzchick

LOL.. I think it's so cute how they just add the suffix stock to everything to make it a big event! mmmm... I say you make some beer pretzels! Everyone loves those! With a salty nutty coating! 

I miss reading your blog  I feel horrible not being on often enough! I will catch up on it on my day off. I can't believe how long this blog already is. I was chuckling reading your story on the previous page about your husband really ticking you off as I had one of those days today, literally the WHOLE day. You have the best rants!  

Nose bonks and binkies for Ellie and wishing you a good week


----------



## Chrisdoc

I think the flock blocks sound really good and yes, homemade is always better. It sounds like a good day out and you get to meet people who will be interested in the sames things as you so good for collecting info and seeing what people are up to.


----------



## whitelop

I think I will do a few flock blocks. I'm not going to do many of anything thing that I do though. Just a few loaves of bread and a few blocks. I don't want to have bring back too much stuff if I don't sell it there. It would get used here, but it would disappointing to not sell it! haha. 

Well, I just sent away for my NC "green card" OR my poultry sellers license in NC. haha. 

I have a hilarious child! I don't know if all other children are like this, but he is too funny. I, stupidly, left a pen on the couch because I *just* filled out the envelop of my NC license and I left it on the arm of the couch to run to the mailbox. Anyway, I came in and he was drawing on some papers I left on the couch last night before finally going to bed. So I told him no, took the pen away and asked him if he wanted to color. He was like "culla? culla? CULLLAAAAA!" Then he took off running into his room and started running in place looking up at his dresser, where I keep his coloring book and crayons. It was so funny! haha. 

Oh and Ellie has started grooming her elephant! I've seen it a few times and today she was cleaning its ear. haha. How funny. 

I've got to clean my son's room and straighten the living room, after that though, I'll post of some pictures of Ellie and maybe the chickens. hahaa.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

whitelop said:


> My mom came over today to see my son. She goes into the kitchen and she's like "uhhh..wheres the rabbit?" I was like, 'shes in the kitchen.' my mom- "where's her cage?" me- 'its outside, I was sick of looking at it so I threw it out' her- "so where is RIGHT now? I don't see her" I then told her that she stays under the cabinet if she gets scared and she just looked at me like I was a crazy person because the rabbit just lives in my kitchen! I told her to f-off because the rabbit is better with the litter box than the freaking cats who are MEANT TO USE A LITTER BOX. .



Muahahahahahaha! People ask me that frequently as well and give me a strange look and I tell them the same darn thing! Ha!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I like Carolina Blues Hatchery! Sounds great! 

Love your "culla" story lol! I imagined it in my head and laughed my ass off!

Awww she wuvs her effalant!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Mine have a hedgehog on the sofa which they´ve started grooming and they also groom the toy I have of a kids TV show, they´ve bitten off most of his ear as well lol. 

So funny, your little boy and his cullaring. I love seeing where kids imagination goes when they start drawing and how they see things. Gives you another perspective on life.

I´m sure you´ll manage to sell your stuff, I love being able to buy home made things in markets.


----------



## whitelop

Here are some pictures of my rooster. My hen wouldn't let me get a picture of her, she tried to attack me when I put my hand in the house. She's been a little bitchy as of late. 











Okay and then today, I picked Ellie up to look at her. Well, it was really to make sure she isn't a boy. Shes NOT! haha. But I did notice that she had some stuff on her right front foot. I don't know what it is, but I took a picture then cleaned it off. My first thought was that she has been wiping her nose and got some shmutz on her foot, but her nose isn't running and I haven't noticed her wiping her face anymore than usual. So I don't know what it was. But here is a picture. PS she was not happy with me holding her and doing this, she does not like to be tampered with while she's being held.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Maybe she lost track of a cecal and smeared it on herself accidentally? Don't mind me, everything brownish or smeary reminds me of cecals, and every odd smell reminds me of cecals. They're haunting me after Monty's first couple of days with the collar on, because I'd have to pick them up and feed them to her because she'd be struggling like mad to get to them. Crazy bunny, and OH THE SMELL

*washes hands again*


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yeah, I´d probably say the same thing as Missy just cos of the colour...everything that colour reminds me of poop.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I thought the same thing too, or maybe that she dunked her foot in her water or something and then got in the litter box and got some pine pellet dust on there. 
I washed it and it came right off. It didn't smell like anything, but then again, I can't smell very well right now. And everything smells like hay to me. haha. I just checked her feet a few minutes ago and there was nothing on it, still white from being cleaned. And there was nothing on her other foot. 

Its just a mystery.

PS. I'm trying to upload a video but tinypic is being a pain in the fanny. Its taking forever. I don't know if I've already showed you guys this video, but I don't think that I have. OH what had happened wasssss, I tried to upload it but my computer or tinypic(can't remember now) was being a wanker. So I said screw it and left it for another day...today! haha. 

I've been so tired today, I've barely wanted to do anything. Ugh, I need to start going to bed earlier. But last night I was doing some chicken research and trying to get my ducks in a row for a breeding program, but I can't get anything together without seeing the chicks! haha. I'm counting my eggs before they hatch again! lmao. 

Anyway, in 6 days when the video loads, I'll upload onto here.

OMG, how many of those stupid little lines can I use in one post! You know the ones that everyone says, don't count your eggs before they hatch, its not the heat its the humidity! hahaha. I live by those phrases. 

Anyway, I wanted to point out, if you look at the second picture of my rooster, he has his right leg turned in a little. No one would have noticed if I hadn't said something, but that is the leg that got the brunt of the injury when he got attacked by a raccoon a year and a half ago. He has been favoring it a lot lately and I think its because of the rain. I've noticed that before it rains that leg starts to go lame a little. I'm not sure why he had it turned in like that, I think he was about to turn around and walk the other direction, I just got him at an awkward time. haha. I just wanted to share that tidbit of rooster history. Poor boy, he's been through a lot.


----------



## agnesthelion

.....


----------



## whitelop

I LOVE the movie Elf! That movie introduced me to Zoey Deschannel, and her awesome voice! Kids are hilarious! I swear, sometimes I just have to laugh at him. I find myself watching him with my mouth hanging open because I'm amazed at the things he does. He just runs back and forth and spins around and goes completely nuts and its SO funny to watch! I can't wait until he can talk. I know people say that and then they're like "omg, just be quite now!" but I don't think I'll be like that, I can't wait to have someone to talk to during the day. Maybe I won't post so much on here...hahahaha. 

And no, I don't think it was pee on her foot. I put her foot up to my nose and smelled it and well, that didn't work but I think I would have smelled pee. Like I said, everything smells like hay to me. Its permanently in my nose. 

She always sleeps next to or near her elephant and I think she pretty much loves it! Shes grooming it now and she makes sure its near her. She only sleeps in the box that the elephant is near. Its so sweet. 

Ugh, I can't wait for my hair to grow out. If you guys couldn't tell, I'm having a totally weird and random day. I've barely gotten anything done today, my body is so tired but my mind won't give me a moment of rest! haha. Its awful. I just wish my hair was long again. I miss it so much.

AHHHH. I'm so done you guys. Well, not yet, I'm watching this comedian right now, he's hilarious! Its Jon Caparulo, don't watch if you don't like cursing. He's got a potty mouth but he is SO flipping funny! hahaha.

HOLY CRAP TINYPIC! I SPENT LIKE 30 MINUTES WAITING FOR YOU TO UPLOAD THIS PICTURE AND YOU TELL ME AFTER UPLOADING COMPLETELY THAT THE CODE IS WRONG! I HATE YOU SO MUCH! I HOPE YOU DIE TINYPIC I'LL GO BACK TO YOUR STUPID SISTER PHOTOBUCKET AND DEAL WITH HER PMS EVERYDAY. SOD OFF TINYPIC!


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, you have me in stitches although I must agree with these uploading sites. I spend hours at the end of last week trying to upload videos and the internet kept freezing every time it got near the end. I was so sick of doing it, I haven´t tried again yet...jeez these **** things are sent to try us. 

I did so like the pic of your rooster, he is so good looking, I never expected him to be white and I hadn´t noticed the foot either. 

I love christmas films and Elf is one of my favourites although I´m not a great fan of Will Ferrell cos he´s sometimes too silly but the silliness works in this film and I just love it.


----------



## whitelop

My rooster is what you call a splash, technically a blue-splashed white. If you look you can see his darker feathers, that are a dark blue/slaty color. With him being a blue splash and the hen being a black color; the chicks should be the lighter blue color; the slatey color you see when you google blue jersey giants. Its all about genetics and trying to get the best colors. I'm looking to get the lighter color and only the lighter color and mixing the light and dark I get light. At least I should. Unfortunately I'll have to line-breed for a few clutches to get a better color, but I'll add another hen or another rooster into the mix sooner or later. 
So basically I'm mixing and matching one color to another color and crossing my fingers in hopes that I get a decent color out of the offspring. Thankfully both of my chickens have a pretty good type and they should pass on the good body standard to the chicks, just the color is a guessing game. haha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Your Rooster is soooo Man-pretty! What is his name? 

haha, you should have said "get my chicks in a row" teehee.

AHHH! The Elf story was so funny, I frequently quote that movie. i love it. :inlove: I am a comedic kind of person and love love love Will Ferrell and secretly, Adam Sandler would be my other husband, not that good looking but his face is still pretty enough and I could live through his egg shaped head. I could imagine him joking all day! Ahaha! yep. That's our secret! Don't yall go telling Leo!  

I also loved Zoey's voice in that film, it's beautiful. 

Hey what kind of toy did you buy Ellie? I wanted to get Buster one that makes him think and stuff and I didnt know which one to get and I remembered you talking about Ellie's. 

AHAHAHA your rant about tinypic and the PMSing sister photobucket lol!!! xD


----------



## whitelop

Katie, the toy that I got Ellie is this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HYW9B8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
Its got three levels that you have to change. It doesn't look like much, but its pretty cool and it can be changed quite a bit. Ellie really likes hers, she mastered the second and third level in like 30 minutes. I fill it up with pellets and let her play with it. 

My roosters name is Big Boy. haha. The hen's name is Hen. Not very clever, but it suits them. haha. He is a handsome boy and such a good rooster. He let me stay a few inches away from him today and let me crouch down beside him to take pictures today. He did every well, since we were face to face. No joke. When I just squat down, so my butt touches my heals, we were eye to eye. I'm 5'7", so I have to be over two feet tall crouched down like that. He's huge.


----------



## PaGal

I just had to post. I've spent a lot of time over the past two weeks reading your blog from the beginning, I can read books so much faster and can only read so much at a time because the scrolling makes me motion sick after a while.
Your rooster is so darn handsome. Never thought I'd say that about a rooster. I would love to see a picture of you carrying him. I just can't imagine it knowing the behavior of most roosters and not being a person that trusts birds much...simply because they give no warning signs before attacking, at least not that I am aware of.
Your son running around, zooming here and zooming there as kids do is just his version of a binky.
It has been nice to see another person that has several thoughts all zooming around at once. I can obsess over some things but most of the time I have several thoughts going on all at once. Sometimes my husband will ask me what I'm thinking and I'm just like blank...the thoughts move so quick that by the time he's done asking several have gone through my mind and then his question stops it and I'm left blank.
Kids can be wonderful to talk to, they have such a wonderful and amusing way of seeing things. As you can tell I don't get to talk to others enough either, I have three stepdaughters but usually two or all three are talking to me all at the same time so I spend most of it just listening.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Ok awesome I just ordered it and got him a hammock too. Aw crap now I remember what I was going to look for lol. AFTER I place my order of course lol 

Haha Big Boy and Hen  suits them.


----------



## whitelop

Haha. Big Boy, does give a little warning before he attacks. I've had him since he was 6 weeks old and he's almost two. He is a week older than my son. haha. I know him pretty well and I can tell when he's about to come get me. He coos a lot and is pretty vocal other than crowing, he is constantly talking to me. But when he gets agitated his coos become angry sounding, then I know I should pick up a stick. haha. People don't give them a whole lot of credit for being smart, but I think they're pretty smart, maybe just misunderstood. I can make a loud kissing sound and he'll come right to me. I can walk out with a red or blue solo cup and he knows hes getting fed. He is also very aware of his hen. When she isn't around, he is TOTALLY different. I was able to be really close to him today without him attacking me because she wasn't right there next to him and he didn't feel the need to protect her. But as soon as I put my hand in the hen house to take a picture she growled and he puffed up a little. I told him to calm down and I backed away from the house and he went back to eating. 
I never expected him to be nice, but I didn't expect him to be THIS mean. haha. Its my own fault though, I didn't pet them enough as babies. 
But when these chicks hatch out, I will touch them every day to get them used to my company. haha. 

My thoughts are like bubbles passing through my brain. I don't think that I have ADD or anything, I think its just a woman thing. I have a hard time doing stuff in my house because I start on one thing and end up in a totally different room doing something else not really knowing how I got there. haha. My husband stopped asking me what I was thinking A LONG TIME AGO. Half the time he doesn't want to know because its something silly like...why does chicken dry out in the microwave? Or its...where did I put my chapstick? I feel like I ask him that a lot. LOL

When I was a nanny, I loved talking to those girls! They were a blast. Kids see the world in a totally different light. Its amazing what goes through their minds too. Those girls would talk to me at the same time too and it felt like my head was going to spin off. haha. I would have to tell them to slow it down! They're the ones who made me love Phineas and Ferb, my new favorite show! I love it. Its sad that I know the whole opening song and I watch it when my son isn't around. Yes, I swear I am an adult, but its so funny! I don't think its made for kids either, they target those shows to adults too because of some of the cultural references. Like Dr. Doofenshmirtz said something like "oh, is he going to John Wilkes my Booth? What too soon?" hahaha. It was hilarious but kids wouldn't get that! 
Wow, we went to the weird place again. I've been going in and out of the weird place all day. 

I think I need to be done with sharing and the computer today. I'm going to pass the talking stick off to someone else now. Jeez, who allowed me to have technology.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love your rooster and his posturing and prancing...he sounds absolutely great and to imagine you walking about with him under your arm....well, it´s just a classic, we´re back to you should have your own reality show. 

I saw some of Phineas and Ferb the other day and it was so funny, I must get round to watching some more. Dr Doofenshmirtz reminded me a bit of Dick Dasterdly from Wacky Races, nothing ever goes right. And yes, sometimes these kids shows are targeted to adults as well, I supppose they´re trying to keep everyone happy.

I know what you mean by so many things going through your head. Do you ever drive along a regular route where you´re so of on auto pilot and are thinking of so many things when you´re driving that when you get home, you can´t having got there. Quite scary :scared:


----------



## whitelop

Yes I have done that before. Many times. We live on the road between two towns, so we travel this same stretch of road every single day. Its like 20 miles of road that we travel and I would drive it with my eyes closed. I know where all the pot holes are, where to swerve and where to stay straight. haha. Its pretty sad. So when I'm in the car at night driving to the store or something I hardly turn on the radio, I just think about stuff and have some nice quiet ME time! haha. 

I'm a little upset today. I was looking online trying to find a daycare to send my son to, for one day a week. I only want him to go a few hours a day, to like a Mothers Morning Out kind of thing from 9-12. So he can get some other child interaction and learn how to share and do what kids do. BUT the only daycare's that do that sort of thing are in churches and while I don't mind sending my kid to a church daycare, I don't want to be a member of a church. (No offense to anyone, but thats just how I feel. I have no interest in being part of that) Anyway, I called the most accredited daycare in our area and they only do like 2-3 days a week as a part time week. But thats too much for him right now. I think that he only needs one day a week and then maybe next year when he turns 3 he could move up to 2-3 days a week. Then when he turns 4 he'll go to pre-k. Its just irritating that I can't find something that works for me! I'm just being a spoiled brat right now, excuse me. 
I think I'll probably go with the church one if I can find a church that I don't have to actually attend. Hopefully they'll be open to that, but lets face it; its a church they aren't open to anything but church things and that happens to be attending church. I'm not down for that party. 

Anyway. My FIL got some finches, you know, the little birds. He got them from some one who bought them for their kids and then figured out that finches are not friendly little birds, you can't really pet a finch. They don't come to you or talk and they bite. They are for looks and thats it. I asked my husband if we could take them and foster them and he said no. Of course. I'm really scared for these little birds. My MIL is pissed because he got them and she wants them gone and I'm afraid that he will just let them go or something or stop feeding them or give him to his crazyass neighbor who will probably kill them and try to eat them. Some times I really don't like my husband because he can be so unreasonable. Like, him and his mom have very little care for animals and its really irritating. His mom cares even less than my husband. We only have animals because of me and my husband could care less more of the time, I'm the one who cares for them and does everything. He pets them and stuff and manages when I'm not there. But its all me. Anyway, I'm scared of what will happen to those poor little birds and scared because my MIL probably won't care and my husband won't care enough. He won't even let me keep them for a few months so maybe I could take them to the chickenstock I'm going to and try to find them homes there. He's just so unyielding sometimes. I don't like birds, that is not what I want in a pet, so its not like I would keep them, its just to keep them safe. He's such a jerk most of the time. Poor birds. 

I'm feeling a little over emotional. I'm having a hard time. I'm upset about the birds and everything else. Ugh. And my head hurts, yet again. And now I'm done. 

OH. I posted a separate thread about how much I don't really like the Sherwood Forest food anymore. Ellie has lost some weight and I think its because of the food. I need to find her a different food. I'm not sure what to do really. I don't like oxbow's prices, I guess I have to order it in bulk or something. I don't know what to do. I'm freaking out man!


----------



## JBun

I'm thinking that I might change my buns over to a different food too, which actually makes me a little sad cause it's been a lot less smelly with my rabbits on sherwood. I told you about the fur chewing with 2 of my rabbits, because they weren't getting enough nutrients on limited sherwood pellets. So I put everyone on almost free fed, but then I encountered a problem with that. Dakota is moulting and because she has been on unlimited pellets, she's not eating much hay. So the other day I saw some of her poops strung together with fur, which is pretty normal in a moult and I don't usually worry about it, but they were a lot smaller than her usual poop, so that means she's having a gut slowdown because she's not getting enough hay now. So I've had to decrease her pellets again cause I don't want her getting stasis. Soooo.... It's just annoying cause I like their pellets not having sugar, and I like my buns being less stinky, but I just keep encountering problems with feeding this food. I wish they would come out with their concentrated pellet, then I wouldn't need to free feed pellets, and my buns would be able to eat lots of hay without it causing nutrient deficiencies. 

I'm not sure what I'll switch to yet. I may just get something from the feed store. You could probably get a bag of alfalfa hay and feed some to Ellie to help her put more weight on until you get her switched over to a new pellet. Since Ellie still needs an alfalfa based pellet, you could just pick something up at the feed store. You probably don't want a 50 lb bag, so maybe see if they sell something that is 25 lb. or less. You'll want something that doesn't have corn as an ingredient either . I've heard good things about Pen pals. I would try it too but we don't get it here. I don't think that Ellie's growth is stunted though. She was a little runt when you got her, so she may just stay on the small end of the average size for a dutch. And if she was going through a sudden growth spurt, that would leave her looking a little skinny too. Try the alfalfa hay and she should plump up right away.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´m looking at pellets as well cos the ones I´m feeding them I can´t hold of over here and although I can get them from the UK, I was gonna order the same brand but the higher fibre ones. The ones I feed at the moment are fruit and fibre nuggets, which have around 15% of crude fibre but they do love them. The same company do a junior and dwarf rabbit pellet which has 17% crude fibre and 36% beneficial fibre. They have had this before but I had to change them cos I couldn´t get it out her and started on the Lifelong fruit and fibre nuggets. Do you think it would be best to order the same food they´re on or change to the other. I´m gonna order from amazon as they deliver free to Spain if I spend enough


----------



## whitelop

I probably will get some alfalfa hay. I haven't fed her any since I sent that stuff back to kaytee, because she is eating sherwood and its alfalfa based. I'm going to look on TSC to see what they have to offer in my area. I'm not that happy about having to switch, but the longer I feed it the less I like it. I mean, she is eating like 2 cups a day. That seems totally insane! I just opened the last gallon bag of feed I had in the fridge so I need to make my feed choice soon so I can transition her properly. 
This might sound terrible, but what about Small World rabbit food from walmart? Its alfalfa based right? And its so cheap! haha. I don't really want to feed oxbow because I think its stupidly expensive. My husband isn't going to want to pay that much for the bags and then for the shipping. He wasn't totally happy with the sherwood but because the shipping was only $6 it was okay to him. lmao. He's crazy about shipping costs. I guess its because he has to ship stuff everyday and its so expensive. 
I'm having like an all around food crisis for this rabbit. My bale of coastal isn't getting any greener and we're still months away from our first cut of grass hays. The timothy I'm feeding her is TOO green, I mean WAY TOO GREEN! Its also like 3rd cut, so its stalky and leggy and filled with seed heads but Ellie really likes it. I'm just afraid of how green it is, I think they dye the hay. I'll have to take pictures to show you guys. Its kaytee. I noticed she wasn't eating as much hay and I finished my bag of pine valley from VA, so I got her a bag of kaytee from walmart and its so crazy green I almost hate feeding it to her. But I can't call kaytee again and say your hay is too green when I called a few months ago and said your hay is too brown! haha. That would be ridiculous. HAHAHAHA. 
I have to get a bale bag before I get a new bale of first cut.


----------



## JBun

I don't know much about the kind of rabbit food you have available to you in Europe, so maybe just go with what looks best to you, but do keep in mind that some rabbits can be picky about liking a new kind of feed. You will need a couple of weeks worth of their old food though, to get them transitioned over to the new food, so they don't get any digestive upset.


----------



## whitelop

Chrisdoc said:


> I´m looking at pellets as well cos the ones I´m feeding them I can´t hold of over here and although I can get them from the UK, I was gonna order the same brand but the higher fibre ones. The ones I feed at the moment are fruit and fibre nuggets, which have around 15% of crude fibre but they do love them. The same company do a junior and dwarf rabbit pellet which has 17% crude fibre and 36% beneficial fibre. They have had this before but I had to change them cos I couldn´t get it out her and started on the Lifelong fruit and fibre nuggets. Do you think it would be best to order the same food they´re on or change to the other. I´m gonna order from amazon as they deliver free to Spain if I spend enough


The new type of pellet sounds pretty good with the fiber. What is it called? I'm just curious, I would like to see the ingredients. 
As long as you have enough food to transition them slowly then you could switch. 
I'm not sure about the foods though since I've never heard any of them. But the higher the fiber the better. You just have to watch out for high calcium and fat. Does the lifelong have a lot of sugar?


----------



## JBun

Actually Morgan, I fed the small world food to some of my rabbits, before I switched everyone over to sherwood, and I never had any problems with feeding it to my buns like I have with the sherwood. Baby is still on it and she's chunking out. I'm going to have to put her on a diet, haha.

Your timothy sounds like it's really good. I doubt they would go through the trouble to dye it. If hay is dried and baled at just the right times, then you will get really green perfect looking hay. Count yourself lucky. Now if her pee starts coming out green then you'll know for sure it's dyed, haha, that would be pretty funny to see.


----------



## whitelop

That would be pretty funny to see if her pee was green. But I would probably be really pissed if that happened! haha. She really likes the hay so I guess thats all that matters. 
Then you know what, I'll just skip the high prices of oxbow and skip the search and I'm just going to feed her small world! haha. I have like 2 lbs left of the sherwood and I'll transition her nice and slow, just to make sure there is no upset. Her stomach seems to be pretty solid though! 

So Jenny, you don't think she's stunted? I think she is! hahaha. I don't know, it jut doesn't look like she's grown any in a while, even my husband said something about her remaining the same size. I wonder with the different food if she'll start to grow more?


----------



## PaGal

well we've been talking for a while about getting some chickens. We put it off last year because our neighbor has some and kept us supplied with more than we could use until the winter. So I started thinking and reading about ducks because we could still get eggs, I've heard some prefer them because they have a richer taste and I thought maybe the thought of being attacked by a duck would be better. At least I don't see them using their feet as a weapon just pinching with their bills.

I've found that if you're placing chicken in a microwave (at least to warm it up) then it gets less dry if you put it in a plastic bag, like a ziplock one. make sure you don't zip lock it completely so the bag doesn't explode.

Also, I meant to mention that we try to avoid using the oven in the summer as well. If we don't grill then a lot of our meals we can cook in a toaster oven. Like our meat and then we just cook veggies or other sides in pots on the burner. It's just some things we can't due to needing to cook more than can fit in the toaster oven, these three tiny girls eat like teenage boys. Ha.

I don't think I've seen Phineas and Ferb.


----------



## whitelop

I love my chickens, they are such great pets! They're pretty self sufficient, I just have to scatter some food out every day and they're happy. haha. They're pretty easy, its just their enclosures that are costly and difficult to get just right. I'm learning that right now with the coop.


----------



## JBun

I think I'll just go back to the small world food too. It's a good price and easy to get. Plus my rabbits did well on it.

I'm not there to see her, so I can't really say for sure she isn't stunted. I just know that with my bunnies, they kind of go through different growing phases until full grown. They grow super fast until about 3-4 mo., then the growing seems to level out a bit and the growing seems to be more gradual after that, so much so that you can hardly even tell they are growing much. Since you are changing her food soon, I guess you'll be able to see if it makes any difference with her.

Just something to consider is that if a rabbit has parasites, it can make it so that they will eat a ton of food but not seem to be able to maintain or put on weight. I don't know if it's the case with Ellie, but it is a possibility, especially if you are really feeding her 2 cups a day and she is looking skinny. I was feeding Flopsy and Dakota 1 1/2 cups a day, and their combined weight is more than 13 lbs. If you think it could be parasites, it's pretty easy to deal with.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I don´t think it´s got too much sugar but it doesn´t specify exact proportions, it´s by Burgess and is called Lifelong Fruit and Fibre nuggets. 

I think I might just order the same food this time and then when I do a new order, I´ll order the Burgess Junior and Dwarf Rabbit pellets which they have had before. 

I was thinking Ellie´s size but if she´s a dwarf dutchie, she won´t get that big, they are around 2-2.3 Kg when fully grown. My two boys are quite small so Ellie may be around their size. 

Hay is really funny. The one I was buying here from the department store and which they really liked was really green, probably what you´re saying about the Kaytee where it looks a bit artificial but I´m sure it´s not but the one they used to eat and which my friend has now brought which is Meadow hay is a lot browner but they´re eating it fine.


----------



## whitelop

I thought about parasites! AHHHH! NO! I hope its not that! She has been following me around a lot lately and I've been watching her and she doesn't look like skin and bones skinny, but I can see a definition of her rib cage when he walks. I'll try to take an over head picture of her so you guys can get what I'm saying. I can't feel her spine and I can't feel her hip bones or ribs, but I can see them. They still feel well coated and her belly feels plump? I just don't know. Maybe its ME?! Maybe I'm freaking out over nothing? I don't know. 
I know that she is a different breed than Foo, so I'm used to looking at a mini lop I guess. What are dutch buns supposed to look like? They're supposed to be balls right? Like pretty round, with just a head and ears and some stick legs? Thats what all the dutch buns I've seen look like. 

I just took some pictures of her from above. Its hard to tell in the pictures because she's black and the flash makes he looks shiny. BUT I wanted to mention that she isn't that shiny and she isn't that soft. I don't know if its from her baby coat or what, but shes soft but not silky or smooth. Her fur is a little like...chalky feeling? I don't know, its hard to explain. It might just be a baby thing. 












And here is one with her and my hand. Now, I don't have unnaturally large hands, so don't y'all get all feisty on me. haha. I have working hands, rough knuckles and such. But still womanly in size and dainty. lmao. 





Oh and you guys get a sweet view of just my toes. lmao. I literally just laughed so hard about that! Its like just my toes. bahahahaha. SO funny.


----------



## PaGal

I got interrupted mid-post by my hubby calling. His job has had him working 15 hour days for two weeks which is unheard of plus usually we get to at least talk when he goes to lunch but we haven't even been able to do that, I received several bits of bad news and it's our anniversary so I posted what I had because otherwise my possessed computer probably would have disappeared it. 

Building a coop shouldn't be a problem, my hubby is great at building and fixing things plus he's taught me as well over the year. I also thought ducks might work to let in the garden and take care of the pesky bugs. But he'll probably have it his way, he usually does and I'll just have to try handling and petting from the get go.

As for the finches, could you try looking for someone to adopt all or some as quickly as possible?

I have Thumper on feed from Southern States, the breeder uses it, from everything I've read it is a good feed. His urine has a smell but it's not overwhelming and now he eats all of his cecals but when he was young sometimes he wouldn't get them all and I've never noticed a bad smell with them, not like I've been reading here lately.

I'll have to try recording and watching some Phineas and Ferb. My husbands picky about what the kids watch. Mostly they read but we will watch cooking shows or animal shows because they love them. I have wondered if the writers of the shows write some for adults because they know parents are often stuck watching as well or if it just happens because it is adults writing the shows and they can't think like children all of the time.


----------



## whitelop

Ducks will do a great job taking care of bugs, spiders and even frogs. We originally got chickens because I have a pond in my back yard and we usually have about 8 million toads hopping around and being gross. The chickens eat them and that solves my toad problem! haha. Win win! 
No coops aren't that hard to build, you just have to be sure that they're secure. I know that from experience, raccoons are a HUGE predator for chickens and ducks. If you have foxes in your area, they'll be attracted to the smell. You just have to make sure its secure. With raccoon's they say that if a kid can open the lock then so can a raccoon. I have double locks on my hen house. Snakes also steal eggs, so do rats. You would be totally surprise what critters will come out when you get other animals. haha. Its weird. BUT chickens will eat mice, I'm not sure about ducks. 
With ducks you'll still want a coop, so they can be protected and whether you let them into the garden or their run is big enough I would get a baby pool for them. I have this old bathtub at my house and I would LOVE to put into the ground to make a small pond to put into a duck coop, but I don't have any ducks! I also have a full sized pond for ducks, but still...no ducks. I would love some ducks or some Sebastopol geese, those are my favorite geese. 
Ducks are funny and their eggs are really good!


----------



## agnesthelion

Morgan, about the church preschool thing. I'm not into organized religion either. (I'm not trying to offend anyone either, lol) but I'm actually totally against organized religion, heck I'm probably considered Agnostic because I don't know what I believe in but it's not organized christianity that's for sure. Any who, they don't need to know that. My son went there last year for one morning a week and this year 2 mornings a week. It was a great experience.
Without turning this into religious debate, haha, I was raised conservative Lutheran, my husband is catholic. Neither one of us identify with those beliefs anymore. With that being said, we want our son to make his own decisions about religion. He's little enough and they didn't talk about God and Christianity that much at his preschool but if they did and he had questions I just tried to answer as unbiased ad possible. Same way I hated being "brainwashed" to think a certain way as a kid, I don't want the same for him the other way.

Anyway, just wanted to share my experience since you mentioned your doubt with the church thing. It was a very positive experience and it has been GREAT for him to get the social aspect of being with kids his age. I'm so glad I did it


----------



## JBun

You're right, she does look skinny. Well, you could just wait and see if switching food takes care of it, or you could go ahead and worm her for parasites. Make sure you never use ivermectin on Ellie as the dutch breed can be sensitive to it and in some cases it can be fatal. I use Safeguard for my rabbits. It's supposed to be pretty safe. I use the liquid stuff for goats, but you could use the paste for horses. Either safeguard or panacur will work. If you don't feel comfortable doing it then you could ask your vet about it.


----------



## JBun

whitelop said:


> They're supposed to be balls right? Like pretty round, with just a head and ears and some stick legs? Thats what all the dutch buns I've seen look like.


 
:laugh: I LOVE your description of Ellie, a ball with stick legs, hahaha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I forgot where, but I read somewhere to never use the horse paste because they ingredients are well mixed and there could be too much of one ingredient or not enough of another. I dont remember what else but I remember reading it and thinking, "ahh they have some good points"
Ellie's fur does look....un-soft lol. And I think she seems skinny too. I'm feeding something from the feed store, called "Mazuri", it has a decent amount of fiber and everything else is reasonable as well, he REALLY loves it and I feed 1/4 of a cup, when I put the bowl down, I do a little pet over the length of his back real fast and he seems quite meaty and fatty. I can't feel ribs, spine, or hip bones....then he runs away afterwards and comes back lol. He is such a terd.

Aww, why do men have to be so.....uncompassionate! I am reading a book right now about the neighborhood next to mine, the built section 8 over a slave cemetary and this one particular house was the first one and they basically had a poltergiest. The woman got some finches because she loved birds, and they had babies, then they separated the two generations and the babies pecked each other to death and flew around in a frenzy and died, then the mama and papa (*oooo I just got the goosebumpies!!!!! this part scared me!) were eaten by huge black ants, she was frantically looking around for a trail of ants but couldn't find one so she grabbed the birdcage and carefully took it outside and threw it and the dead birds into the woods (where most of the cemetary was) and buried them the next day. AHHHHH! That book is sooo scary. AHHH more chillybumps!!! 

Haha, you have unnaturally large hands! jk jk jk!!!!! I got a little fiesty there  lmao


----------



## whitelop

Katielovesleo3 said:


> Haha, you have unnaturally large hands! jk jk jk!!!!! I got a little fiesty there  lmao


LMAO! I don't know why I had such a problem with the way my hand looked in that picture. But I'm really pale and the flash on the camera totally washed out my hand pigment and made my hand look puffy and large. Its weird and it really bothers me! hahaha. I'm having a total "girl" day right now, as in...my girl brain is going nuts!


----------



## whitelop

I have dewormer from TSC, its called D-Worm(clever) its for cats/kittens, dogs/puppies. Its active ingredient is piperazine(dipiperazine sulfate) Is that okay to use? I knew not to ever use ivermectine because she is a dutch or to use it on a VM bun, I wonder why that is, just something about their genes? Jenny does that mean you can't use ivermectine on Roo, since she is dutch marked?(did you figure out if she is a she or a he? hahaha) 

With the stuff I have, it says to use a 1/4 tsp on 2.5 lbs or less. Thats not that much, but I would rather not poison her. 

So Ellie won't stop following me around. At first I thought it was kind of cute, but now shes on my nerves. She is constantly under my feet and I constantly kick her or step on her feet. Like tonight I'm trying to bring some groceries in and she got in the way and I pretty much kicked her in the face. Thank god I was just standing there and I turned to take a single step, well she got a foot to the head. haha. Its sad but then its like 'just get out of my way!' I think she thinks I'm going to feed her! I eat salads a lot, like for breakfast and lunch a lot of the time. I'm like 'oh I have lettuce, cheese, croutons, hot sauce and sour cream...that could be a salad' or 'oh I have lettuce, cheese, an avocado and bacon bits, and some hot sauce...theres a salad.' haha. Thats how it goes usually. So she thinks that whenever I go into the kitchen she is going to get food! She is making me insane. 

PS yes. I always have hot sauce and lettuce...thats a salad. LMAO.


----------



## JBun

Haha, yeah Roo is a she. Gotta love that sex change fairy  

Hotot's can be negatively affected by ivermectin too. It has to do with the dutch breed being susceptible to it passing the blood brain barrier and entering the central nervous system and causing a toxic reaction. Collies are also sensitive to it. You can give piperazine to rabbits. I think fenbendazole is more effective on a wider variety of parasites, but piperazine may help. Just make sure to get her weight and measure the dosage correctly.

Ahhh, poor Ellie just wants some LOVE, haha. I know though. I've scooted a few across the floor too. They shoot right under my feet just as I'm taking a step. You would think they would figure out to stay away from our big clomping feet. Geez!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I actually think she looks OK from what I can see in the picture, very much like my two, sort of in between the two as Snowy is smaller than Houdini and Houdini is more rounded, Snowy is slimmer. So, I think she´s about the right size and weight for a dwarf dutchie but it might be just as well to treat for parasites just in case.

When looking at your hand, you have to take into account the size of your bunny and she´s only a little one so it´s not that big. 

They do get under your feet sometimes, I´ve accidently knocked mine a few times and I get so guilty just in case I´ve hurt them but you´d think they´d know not to go there. 

I love the fact that you have hot sauce with lettuce. My friend has mashed potato with salad and I though that was weird too. Some combinations are just not what we´re used.


----------



## whitelop

Chris, she isn't really a dwarf rabbit though. The breed itself is small, but not as small as your boys. By breed standard she should weigh 3.5lbs/1.5kg to 5.5lbs/2.4kg. Thats bigger than your boys by a few pounds! haha. I don't think she'll reach the high part of the breed standard though. I think she is going to stay really small. 
I hope that switching food and adding some alfalfa hay to her diet will help her gain a little bit of weight.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, didn´t realise and yes, she is about their size now or just a little bigger. Snowy is just a kilo and Houdini is a few hundred grams more. It´s probably all this running about she does, she´s a bundle of hyper bunny lol. I´m sure if you increase her alfalfa, she´ll fill out, she is still quite young anyway. I just love seeing pics of her and still adore your avatar pic, she is so gorgeous.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol, bet it is cos she's a hyper bunny and working off any pounds lol. 

I definitely remember that about collies, border collies, all collies I guess. Didnt know why and didnt know it was the same deal with Dutchies, wonder why that is, guess ill be googling it, I already googled "do transwomen go to the gynecologist" haha, turns out, yes! They do! They have actual woman parts, not just a hole. Verrrrrrry weird


----------



## whitelop

LMAO. Katie, you're the reason why when I type a few words into the search bar of google the weird stuff comes up. hahaha. 

I do agree that she is very active and since she now doesn't have a cage, she's out all the time and is constantly going. haha. She runs around the whole kitchen and follows me around me everywhere in the kitchen. So she goes all the time. 
That could have something to do with her being thinner than I would like her. 

I just made my husband a valentines card, with card stock and crayons! haha. I helped my son make one too. Meaning, I held his hand and wrote happy valentines day daddy. haha. Its pretty cute. I also let him color it. He did such a good job, my husband will like it...hopefully! haha. 

Happy Valentines Day today!

I was thinking about border collies and collies yesterday when Jenny said something about them. Its so weird that they have dutch markings. And weird that there is something about the gene in different animals that doesn't allow them to use ivermectine. Crazy. I do love border collies though! They're so smart.


----------



## holtzchick

Happy valentines day to you Morgan!!! I`m sorry about your concern that Ellie may have worms, I hope not. Try switching to Oxbow pellets and just limit the intake, or I suppose since you`re feeding for juvenile buns, you should free feed. I don`t know what to tell you. Hmmm, should you maybe see a vet and just do a fecal sample test first to make sure that she`s got worms before you treat her with anything, either that or I know this sounds gross but break up some of her poop to check, I`m pretty sure they`d show up in there. 

Thats so cute that you made your husband a card with crayons  I did that one year, and I used glitter and everything! That`s pretty **** thoughtful in my opinion!! 

Also, try giving some oat hay to bulk her up if she`ll touch it. Best of luck1!!!!


----------



## whitelop

I just got off the phone with my husband, who was standing in petsmart looking at the hay. haha. I texted him and asked him to pick up some oxbow alfalfa, but he said they didn't have any. Kaytee had some alfalfa but it was brown. So he looked at the oxbow oat and they had that, he said it wasn't sure green but it was pretty green. He said the oxbow botanical hay was the greenest they had then the western timothy was really green too. So if there is anyone going to petsmart, there might be some greener hay there. So she is getting some oat hay and he said there were a good amount of seed heads in it, so thats okay. Hopefully that will make her put on some weight. 

I wanted to update that she has eaten 3/4 cup of food since 8 am. She is even licking the dust out of the bowl. To be honest, I don't think she has worms, but I'm about to go get some poop to break apart to check. Gross. hahaha. 

My cards for my husband from my son and I are awesome! haha.


----------



## agnesthelion

That's cute you made your hubby a card  my hubby and I only get each other cards for vday anymore. This is our 19th vday together! So no more presents or flowers or chocolates. Sad I know, but I always would rather spend the money elsewhere.

Ellie being underfoot could be hormones or she could just really enjoy your company. Agnes has been like that from day 1 even after the spay. I've come close to accidentally kicking her across the floor on more than one occasion  because she's always just RIGHT there. My son is upstairs napping and I've been laying on the floor with the buns for the past two hours. (yes I'm being lazy today don't judge) I watched a Downton Abbey, checked my emails and surfed RO. Anyway, my point to this is guess where Agnes has been the entire time? Right by me! Her attention to me never ceases to amaze me. Archie had remained on the 3rd floor of the condo (door is open btw, they are free run all day) giving me dirty looks for hogging his woman. They both are a trip, I tell ya.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Can´t remember the last time anyone bought me a v card but I don´t really care. 

I´ve been doing a bit of my computer course today, I´m learning to do web pages and I´ve never done it before so it´s all new and quite complicated but I´m really enjoying it and it´s great when you write the code and then it comes out OK and everything works. 

I´m laughing out loud at the moment as I´ve got one crazed bunny doing bunny 500s and binkies all over the living room, under the table, behind the sofa, under my legs.....it´s Bandy and he is soooo funny. He´s so quick, I can´t even get him on video. Agnes is such a little darling, imagine her keeping you company all that time and I can imagine Archie giving you dirty looks from his cage up on high lmao.

Where are you up to on Downton, Lisa ?? 

Yuk, having to break up her poop to look....I´d probably do it to but it´s better to check first before you give her anything. I don´t think she´s got worms, she´s just a massively active little missus. The hay should help, imagine sending your hubby to get it.


----------



## holtzchick

OH also, perhaps she isn`t gaining weight because she isn`t spayed yet, remember bunnies that are unaltered tend to use up more energy. 

And when you have stuff to do, distract her with some food  Thats always my go to option when I`m putting stuff away or I can`t bother to watch them for a moment


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I've been lazy for the last uhhh...3 days. Its actually be pretty bad, I haven't done much of anything. My and my couch have been the best of friends for the last few days. I just have zero motivation to do anything! haha. I don't know why, its killing me though. I do like 2 things and then I'm waaaayyyy done doing anything. 

So I figured out that Ellie is SUPER picky about her litter boxes! If I wait a day to clean them she will go to the bathroom in the floor. If I'm even a few hours late cleaning them, she will go in the floor too! I swear, thats a spoiled bun! Hahaha. She is also pretty crazy. 

I don't know if its hormones with her following me. She isn't circling or anything, just always standing up against my leg trying to figure out what I have and if she can have it. LOL crazy bun!


----------



## agnesthelion

@ Chris......I'm mid season 2! I'm so in love with this show!!! My best friend is on season one, she calls me as she watches an episode and we talk 

Without spoiling too much for those who haven't watched, Bates just came back and they are trying Downton out for a rehabilitation for the soldiers.

And I STILL have a weird, can't even explain it crush on Bates, lol. I don't even know what it is. He's not traditionally handsome like I said, but I fall for him even more with each episode. He's adorable!!!!!!


----------



## agnesthelion

@ Morgan......Agnes is litterbox picky too. I picked that up very quickly when she was younger. I never knew if it was me who trained her to be that way or if it's her personality but she for SURE wants her toilet clean


----------



## whitelop

Well just checked Ellie's poop for worms. No worms! BUT that was gross and weird, her poop is moist and spongy. It must have been fresh! Yuck.


----------



## Chrisdoc

uggghhh that sounds gross...what we do for our bunnies but great news that there are no uninvited guests in there. 

Haha had to laugh at Ellie wanting everything clean for her...you´ve obviously taught her too well. 

Lisa, I really Bates as well, there´s just something about him that´s so darn attractive. He gets better as the series progresses.


----------



## holtzchick

LOL. well yeah, it is gross, but remember this... bunnies are herbivores so it's not too bad.


----------



## agnesthelion

Chrisdoc said:


> Lisa, I really Bates as well, there´s just something about him that´s so darn attractive. He gets better as the series progresses.



He gets BETTER? How is that possible! Oh dear me. What am I gonna do with myself!


----------



## whitelop

We're up to a cup of food for Ellie since 8 am. That doesn't seem like that much, but to me that's a lot of pellets. 
I will say though, she's really loving the oat hay! I'm leaving the oats on because i think she needs it and well, lets face it; I'm not picking the oats out! LOL .


----------



## Chrisdoc

Good that she likes the oat hay. Are these still the Sherwood Morgan or are you mixing now. I´ve not had any luck with my order on Amazon as it takes too long so I´m rethinking. I´ll probably get them the one they were eating before I changed them to this so they´re used to it as I just have enough to properly transition as I never thought I wouldn´t be able to get it...I am just so annoyed with myself that when I went the last time, I just didn´t pick up everything they had on the shelves....


----------



## holtzchick

You know what Morgan, perhaps she's just got a super quick metabolism. Sounds like Phoenix to me. When I started free feeding her in the beginning she would eat up to 3 cups a day of food and only minimally gained and then just remained a constant weight. I was worried and had her treated and tested for worms and parasites and it came back negative. I had her lady parts tested for anything when she got spayed, nothing. Vet says she's as healthy as can be, just high strung. It will get easier (and cheaper) after the 10 month mark or whenever you decide to switch up her pellets to Timothy. As hungry as she appears to be do not give in LOL I know it sounds cruel like I starve my buns but I do limit their pellet intake but instead offer bulk loads of hay and 2 cups of greens... They love their pellets though, they definitely know when pellet feeding time is and will wait by their bowl. It hasn't had any negative effects on them and both are currently at a more than healthy weight. Phoenix weighs in at 4.5 lbs and eats 1/4 cup of pellets and a bit per day, Hipster is at 6 lbs on the dot and eats the same amount only because he doesn't eat as many of them and leaves them throughout the day. They eat tons of hay now though 

There is no right or wrong in this situation as you know.


----------



## whitelop

Oh I definitely believe in limiting pellets. As I think most of us do on here, we all limit them. I really hate how many pellets I feed her, I don't think a cup is excessive but I also think if I hadn't gotten her the oat hay to munch on last night, I would have filled her bowl up at least one to two more times. So thats like up to a cup and half a day! Thats a lot of pellets! 

Chris, I am feeding her sherwood still, I haven't switched yet because I still have so much sherwood and I would be transitioning for months. haha. So I'll wait until I have like half a tin left of sherwood then buy the other bag of food. And with what is left of the sherwood I can kind of test it out to see how much I'm feeding and see whats going on for sure. 

So now that I'm watching her this morning, she is SO active. Like 100 times more active than Foo ever was! haha. I think lops tend to be pretty 'lump-like' with their energy levels being on the low end. And I'm not sure where dutch buns fall on that scale, but I'm going to say that its medium to high energy. She is so nosey! Everything that goes on in the kitchen can't be done without her being 2 inches away to investigate. Every time the back door opens she is periscoping to see whats going on and who is coming in or out. haha. Every time the cat food hits the bowl, she got to come check to make sure I put the right amount! So she is binkying around and running around the kitchen this morning. She was following the cats. Now I can hear her getting into something. 
So maybe like Michelle said, she's like Phoenix and just a little high strung and WAY too active! haha. Foo was nosey too, but nothing like this. Foo would find a spot in the kitchen and be a lump there for a long long time. In the middle, next to the fridge, on my feet while washing dishes, in front of the washing machine. She would just pick a spot and relax for hours until someone can in to see her. haha. She was such a lump. 

Hahaha. Ellie is high strung and nosey like me, I just wish I could keep the weight off like she does!

PS. I wanted to make sure to tell you guys that she does eat salads everyday. Not huge ones because she's so small, but she gets a few romaine leaves, like the heats because thats the only thing I like and then like 1/4 bunch of cilantro. I just introduced her to flat leaf parsley today. I'm going really slow with the introductions. Mostly because I'm lazy and don't feel like buying a bunch of stuff from the store and secondly, because it looks like crap because its all from other countries and not even in season there. Its gross. I'm growing my own lettuce and herbs this year, in a pallet. Like a wooden pallet that you use to ship stuff, I'm going to get a few of them from my husbands work and use them as an herb and lettuce garden. I'll take pictures.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sounds good what you´re doing and I think some dutchies are really hyper, Houdini is like that, he does rest but when he´s active, he´s into everything, running, jumping and just moving so they will burn off more calories. 

Mine are getting loads of veggies this week as I picked so many up from the market and I intend to use them all hopefully before they go a bit wilted as then I don´t like to give them to them as they´re just not as fresh. They do love their veggies but they also love their pellets and like yours, they´re always there by their dish when they hear me go for the bag to feed them. 

A herb garden is a great idea, I always think the fresh stuff smells and looks so much nicer.


----------



## whitelop

I can't wait to grow an herb garden. Hopefully I'll be planting water mint too. I'll plant the mint around the edge of my pond and I can eat it and use it. I love mint. 

Okay, this is how I know its nap time in my house! My son is bringing me his toys from the floor and he's putting them next to me on the couch. Every time I tell him he's doing a good job bringing me his stuff, he cries! He runs into his room, lays down on the floor and covers his face and cries. haha. He is doing such a good job bringing me all the toys on the floor, all I have to do now it dump them in his toy bin. 
Oh and every time I tell him good job, he claps his hands and says YAY! Its so cute. 

So with Ellie, the last few times I've picked her up, he has been letting a little pee leak out. It gets on me and I think she's trying to mark me. I really hope she is a girl. I don't see any boy parts yet, so I hope she is a she! hahaa. I don't know why she is letting a little pee out, is it because she doesn't want me picking her up? I don't understand. She hasn't had any accidents out of the box, like in out of the ordinary places. You guys know she's litter box picky. So I don't know whats going on.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I made myself seed my indoor "windowboxes" on Wednesday. I planted one solely for Monty use, and two for salads/greens for us humans but it's still stuff Monty can have. I can't wait to see how they do this time! Last year I slacked on watering my spinach in the summer, but the kale plants I bought put out some good stuff. Sadly, mites sapped the life out of my sugar snap peas that I grew from seed, so that was really sad. Did I mention it made me sad? Jeez, I'm writing crappily right now. Hopefully I'll get some sprouts to share pics of soon! I love watching little baby plants grow from seed!


----------



## whitelop

So have I mentioned to you guys how much I hate snow?! Well you'll never guess what it did. IT SNOWED! Its awful. I hate it. I just want to cry about it. My floors are all wet and gross, my husband doesn't understand what I'm saying when I say "TAKE YOUR SHOES OFF AT THE FREAKING DOOR! NO REALLY, TAKE THEM OFF. I DON'T CARE IF YOU'RE ONLY WALKING TO RIGHT THERE. TAKE THEM OFF!! NO, I'M NOT KIDDING. TAKE YOUR **** SHOES OFF BEFORE I TAKE THEM OFF FOR YOU AND YOU WON'T LIKE WHEN I TAKE THEM OFF, BECAUSE I'LL BEAT YOU WITH THEM! LOOK, YOU'RE STANDING IN A PUDDLE OF YOUR OWN SNOW WATER. TAKE THEM OFF!" Thats how it happens. Exactly like that. 

I also don't like it for my chickens. My poor hen hasn't been eating a whole lot because she's nesting and they don't eat much. So I'm afraid that the cold is going to take a toll on her physically. I'm going to put a light in there for her to warm her better. Those eggs should be hatching tomorrow or Tuesday, if she was able to keep them warm enough. 

My son didn't know what to think about the snow either. I took some pictures of him in it. My husband was like "look AJ you're just like mama in the snow!" Because he was just standing there with his arms kind of out, not moving just paralyzed by snow. lmao. 

















This is the chicken coop and their house. This is what it looks like with snow on it. haha. I like how the snow grabbed on to all the fences. It looks like fish scales.





These next two pictures are of my pond. It was frozen and I love the way the trees look all covered in snow. 










Thats all the pictures. And thats all for now. I'll share more about my weekend later today. I have a ton to do around my house, because I wasn't home all day yesterday to do any of it. 
Hope you guys enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## Hyatt101

Gorgeous pictures! AJ is so cute!!


----------



## whitelop

Thanks Christina!  

Okay, so to tell you guys about my weekend. It was strange but it was good. 
Yesterday, my husband went to play a disc golf tournament, I took my son to my mom to get his hair cut. I bought her breakfast from Earthfare the organic grocery store next to my moms shop. It was really good AND I got my favorite chapstick! I'm so happy I picked some up! haha. 
Well, I texted my MIL to ask her if she wanted my son for a few hours. She said yes, so I told her I was going to the grocery store then I would drop him off. I went to the store, but because the carts were outside they were all wet from the rain, so I decided to just go to my MIL and go to the store later because I didn't want my son to sit in a wet cart. 
I took him over there and she asked if I wanted to go run errands together, she needed some things too. So we went to get dog food for my dog that they now have. Then we went to petsmart to get dog bowls, then to lunch. Then to look at two houses that are for sale that we're looking at. Then we went to k-mart to get my son some stuff, she wanted to get him some coloring stuff. And finally we went to the grocery store. SHE PAID FOR MY GROCERIES! I could not believe it. I didn't want her to, but she wouldn't take no for an answer. We got back in the car and I told her that she didn't have to do that, that we can afford to eat! haha. Duh. But she said that when her and my FIL had just gotten married, her MIL would come over and they would go to the grocery store and her MIL would pay for her groceries. She said at first she was a little put off by it, then she figured out that it was kind of nice. She said that she always wanted to do that for her DIL. I thought it was a little strange, but I guess it was pretty nice. That was $100 worth of groceries that we didn't have to pay for, so that was a little nice. But in the store, I wasn't very happy. No one ever does anything like that for us, his parents RARELY help us with anything. We don't ask for anything, but the times my husband has asked, he gets a big ol' no. haha. 

Well, I just put a tarp over the chicken coop to stop the snow and rain from coming in the top. I also put a heat lamp in the house for Hen. Poor thing, her comb and wattles look so pale and I think this has taken a major toll on her. Last year when she came out of the house from brooding her last clutch, she weighed like 5 lbs. She's supposed to weigh 10. It takes a lot of out them not eating all the time. I think that she will weigh less than she did last year, this time because its so cold out. Its like 30*F today. Thats cold for us! It really sucks! I hate it. It was 60* on Friday, then it snowed yesterday, so thankfully the snow didn't stick to the roads and its almost all melted now. 

Okay, now for an Ellie update. I think she has gotten bigger. But she is making me nuts. I had to put some squares of velvet under her litter boxes because she's pooping outside the box. So the blankets are easier to clean up. I swear, there is hay everywhere! And me, like an idiot I swept up her corner, threw a box away, mopped got the pee spots up. Then refilled the litter boxes with litter and hay, spilled hay all over the clean floor and all over the washing machine. 
But its so much nicer when her area is clean! haha. I love it, too bad she drags all kinds of stuff around and messes it all right back up. 
She only poops outside the box when I'm not fast enough with the litter changes, she gets upset with me and punishes me for being slow! Brat!


----------



## Chrisdoc

What a handsome little boy, I love the pictures. I must admit I love seeing snow on the ground as long as it´s not on my ground lol. 

Thát was great of your MIL to pay for your shopping. Little things like that are sometimes so welcome and without you having to ask even more so. Sounds like you spent a bit of time together and enjoyed it, that´s got to be good. 

Ellie does make me laugh, she´s such a smart cookie. I cleaned mine out today, I also love it when everything is so clean and no hay to be seen. No, it doesn´t last but I can dream.


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg I love the snow pictures! I've said it before but I love snow. Sooo pretty! Your son is just adorable and I loved seeing the pics of him in the snow. My son has that exact same truck too  oh and speaking of snow, we are getting (as of the prediction now) 14-22 inches on Thursday. Now THAT'S snow  and I hear ya on the shoes thing, I think living in the Midwest it's common for no shoes in the house. That's the rule at my house. Even if it's sunny and dry, shoes come off at the door. 

Awesome for the groceries from your MIL. I think that's great you two can hang out like that, I could never do that with my MIL!


----------



## whitelop

I'm exhausted this morning. I barely slept last night for fear of my chicken coop catching fire because of the heat lamp I put in the chicken coop. It isn't a powerful light, and its not bright because its black it only puts out heat. But I was so scared that it was going to cause a fire with all the hay that is in the house. I kept getting up to look out the window to make sure that there was no fire. LOL it was so bad. 

Ellie is making me insane! She is the most nosey rabbit I've ever met. I swear she is always right there and she is always right under my feet. Every time I open the fridge she is in it, I hit her with the door constantly. I have to push her out of the way so I don't smush her with the door. Its bad! 
AND, little Miss Elvira pooped all over her side of the kitchen last night! I heard her being crazy in there and I think she was pooping everywhere! 

I'm not sure if I'll have chicks today or not. I think so, Hen's behavior has changed since yesterday so hopefully those eggs are about to hatch! I just need her to get off the nest, really. I think she won't make it much longer with such limited food and water and I'm pretty worried. Her comb and wattles are so pale and I just know she is going to be so light when she comes out. I'm so worried that I'm going to go out there after a cold night and find her frozen because she hasn't eaten enough to keep her weight up to keep the warmth. I need to stop worrying! Jeez.


----------



## whitelop

Okay! I remember what I wanted to tell you guys, because its hilarious. 
Last night my husband put on this movie, its called Hell. It was pretty good, but he didn't realize that it was a foreign film when he put it on. I saw subtitles in the beginning and I was like this is foreign! YAY! It was German. (I really love foreign films, especially if they're horror films, I love them! So much better) It was about the sun being too close to the earth and the earth being SO hot and barren. Thats not the funny part. So the three main characters are in this car and they younger girl puts in a CD and the song that starts playing is 99 Red Balloons. My husband was like "omg, if it was the end of the world and I had to hear that song, I would just go ahead and jump off a cliff" hahahahaha. So I got the song stuck in my head! It was awful, I don't know the German on so instead of singing the actual words I was just singing whatever I was going to say; in the tune of 99 red balloons. 
My husband was so irritated! He wasn't even watching the movie, he was reading something online and not paying attention. He was like "if I have this song stuck in my head tomorrow at work, I'm going to be so pissed" then he started whistling 99 red balloons. It was awesome! And now I can't stop singing things in that tune. Its really bad. What is wrong with me?


----------



## agnesthelion

It sounds like Ellie is a full blown teenager  That is just how Agnes was too. Always underfoot, ornery and just EVERYwhere!!!

I know that song you are talking about very well. I can hear the chorus now. I hope I don't get it stuck in my head now! Haha. It's such a bizarre song.

You'll have to let us know if you have chicks, and take pictures! I can't wait to see!


----------



## JBun

Lol, Ellie sounds so funny! Maybe this is all part of a teenage phase thing, and her curiousity will level out as she gets older. I've never tried training my own rabbits, but maybe you could train her to sit nicely to the side and stay. It might work  It would be pretty funny to see if you did manage it though.

I hope your chicks hatch soon. The heat lamp would have me worried too. My brother has this huge old wood barn that he keeps his chickens in, and they had a heat lamp in with the chickens one winter, and his son went to feed them and the heat lamp had been knocked loose and was laying face down on the barn floor and had burnt a hole straight through the 8 inch timber flooring. Luckily the floor was so stickin' old that it was full of minerals(old cow pee, etc) that it wouldn't catch fire or the whole barn would have been up in flames. But this was one of those 250 watt lamps, or something like that.

Your son is so cute. I bet it was pretty funny to see how he reacted to the snow. Loved the pictures


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I do so look forward to reading your thoughts every day, you do make my day so much happier and you always make me grin or laugh out loud. 

I did laugh out loud at you worrying about the chicken coop catching fire....that is so much something I´d do. I almost never leave the oven on even if I´m going out for a short while just in case it sets fire to the house. 

About two years ago, I was in the house watching the TV on a Saturday night and falling asleep on the sofa, it was around 10pm. Suddenly, the electricity went off and I got up off the sofa to go and check the main board near the front door and when I stepped off the rug, my feet were under water. As I went towards the en suite bathroom in my bedroom, I could hear gushing water and then I had to run about in the dark trying to find the mains for the water to turn it off. The flexi pipe under the sink to the mains had burst and half the house was flooded Luckily cos I have a runner carpet in the bedroom from wall to wall, it soaked up most of the water and didn´t get that far but the hallway, bathroom, guest bedroom and half of the living room was flooded. I had to call a few friends and they came down to help me clean up. It wasn´t too bad in the end but now I have a morbid fear of all sorts happening in the apartment when I´m not there. So, I can understand where you´re coming from.

Nosey little Ellie, she´s so funny. She just young and wants to see everything that´s happening plus she knows the fridge is where some of her goodies are haha. Poops everywhere. One of mine is a bit rebellious at the moment and I got up this morning and there were poops all over the cardboard on the top of Houdini´s cage. I think it probably was Snowy as he likes jumping up there. Only good thing was, they all looked so nice and a good size...yes, you can´t believe that I was happy cos they looked good lol. 

Yes please, pics of the chicks when they arrive,, I am so excited.

99 red balloons, I can imagine it would drive you mad getting that stuck in your head. It happens to me all the time when I hear a song on the radio and then can´t get rid of it up....arrrggghhh.


----------



## whitelop

I don't mind the poop on the floor because they're all so perfect! hahaha. I feel the same way, when I see poop I'm like 'oh these look great!' haha. 

Jenny, I'm not sure how to go about training Ellie. Would I do it like a dog? Tell her to stay or sit and then give her a treat when she does it? Hmmm. I guess I could try that with raisins or craisins to see if she'll do it. She's pretty smart, so many she'll be able to learn. 

My son is trying to make my cat kiss his stuffed dog. Its Jingle the Husky Pup that barks when you read his story. And now he has enviromentalist Snoopy, with his hippy sandals and green recycle shirt. haha. Now he's feeding me cheese-its. My kid has this weird thing with feeding people. He likes to feed other people different things, its funny. One night, my husband was eating those pretzels, the nubbies or nibblers or whatever they're called, they're like little balls of pretzels. He thought I was taking a nap on the couch, but I woke up and my son saw me and tried to feed me a pretzel so I took it. He put it in my mouth and everything, it was funny. So he went back to my husband got a pretzel and came back to me, my husband was like 'are you awake?' I told him yeah, he was like 'is AJ feeding you?' I told him he was. AJ would go back and forth between me and my husband feeding me pretzels, occasionally taking one for himself, he gets this huge kick out of feeding people things! Its so weird, but its SO funny. 

Wow, I did not mean for that to go that long, I just got excited about sharing that story because its so funny! I'm going to check the chickens and see if I have any baby action out there. Get some feeders set up for the babies.


----------



## whitelop

I HAVE CHICKS!

I saw at least two little heads sticking out from under Hen and I heard some more cheeping from them! I can not wait for them to come out of the house! I am so freaking excited! I'll be honest, I didn't think she was going to hatch any of them because of the weather. I can not wait to see their colors. I think the one I saw will be a splash like Big Boy, the chick was yellow with some dark spots on its head. Hopefully I get some nice light blues! 

I AM SO EXCITED!


----------



## Chrisdoc

:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo

I am just as excited as you, can´t wait for them to come out. I hope they all hatch quite quickly and they all do well. You must be jumping about like a crazy woman and now you´ll be checking the coop all the time. 

Well done, mommy hen, has the Roo seen them yet ?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

YAYYYYYY!!!! BABIES! OMG IM SO GLAD THEY MADE IT! 
Loved the snow pictures. I would do anything for snow here.  Your AJ is so handsome! 

Haha, I do that song thing with a lot of songs, we just make up our own words and it's so funny. 

Lol just today there were a couple of stray poops outside the litterbox and I looked at them and was like Mhmmmm those look nice and put them back into the box lol 

I would have been paranoid about fire too. When my uncles dog was pregnant I was always paranoid about Everything!


----------



## JBun

Yay!!! Chickies  I can't wait to see pictures. You must be feeling pretty relieved.

Haha, it's so true. We are all totally poop obsessed. It's either they're leaving their poops every where, or we are checking their poop to make sure it's normal looking. I guess it's one of the joys of rabbit ownership 

I think to train Ellie it's more of capturing the behavior and immediately giving the reward so that she figures out if she does a certain thing then she gets a reward. You could try clicker training. I know Katie does it with Buster. Maybe ask her about all the particulars. I know with using treats you can use anything that she really likes. Fruit, carrot, oats, and you can use tiny pieces so you aren't giving her too much sugar.


----------



## agnesthelion

Aww yay chicks!!!  how exciting and oh my goodness there aren't many cuter things than baby chicks! I just had a vision of your son, Ellie and a baby chick for an Easter photo. 

Poop, you know your a rabbit owner when poop is a regular topic. The other day, there was a piece of black fuzz or something on the floor by their cage and it looked like a horrible poop and I was like "oh no, bad poop! Oh no" and then relieved when it wasn't. Lol.


----------



## whitelop

Okay, here are the first pictures of my chicks! 





So in this one, you can see the black one in the back a little better. I didn't know that there was a black baby back there when I took the picture because of the angle I was at while taking the picture. 





So that is three babies that I can see and I think there are more. It sounds like there are more, but it will take the rest of the day for the rest of the eggs to hatch and it will take another day or two for Hen to bring them out of the house. 
They are so stinking cute!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yay for babies!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

THEY ARE ADORABLE....I just love little chickies, they are super cute and the little black one is gorgeous. I am so happy for you and hope the rest hatch safely. The hen´s colour is beautiful too, can´t wait to see loads of little chicks together and it´s not even Easter yet :jumpforjoy:


----------



## holtzchick

Haha those are just too precious!!! They're so cute when they're small


----------



## Katielovesleo3

JBun said:


> Yay!!! Chickies  I can't wait to see pictures. You must be feeling pretty relieved.
> 
> Haha, it's so true. We are all totally poop obsessed. It's either they're leaving their poops every where, or we are checking their poop to make sure it's normal looking. I guess it's one of the joys of rabbit ownership
> 
> I think to train Ellie it's more of capturing the behavior and immediately giving the reward so that she figures out if she does a certain thing then she gets a reward. You could try clicker training. I know Katie does it with Buster. Maybe ask her about all the particulars. I know with using treats you can use anything that she really likes. Fruit, carrot, oats, and you can use tiny pieces so you aren't giving her too much sugar.



Yeah that's a good idea! You ought to shape it I figure, because in my head I have a plan similar to one for a dog for go to a mat and stay there. That would work great I'm sure of it. Let me know if you need any help.

Omgosh! Those chicks are cute! Ahhh! That's a good idea bout an Easter picture of AJ, Ellie, and chicks! Lol! 

Haha everytimy we talk about poop I laugh! Can't help it! HEEHEEHEE!


----------



## Hyatt101

Sqeee!!!! They are just too cute!!


----------



## whitelop

Thanks everyone! I think they're pretty adorable too! I went out there just a minute ago to open their door and let the rooster out. He crows inside the house and that has to be loud. haha. Hen and babies are doing well, there are more babies this morning! I saw a few that I didn't see yesterday, I think one may be the color I'm looking for! YAY! The day olds are doing so well, they're walking well and already so feisty. I'm pretty sure that the ones I saw this morning who were already eating chick food are the two yellows in the pictures. They look like them. But the little ones who hatched either late yesterday or last night are all hidden under Hen right now, its pretty cold here today. And raining. 
She did fantastic with this hatch, I am so proud of her. Okay my sentimental moment for the day. When I first got this group of chickens and she first started laying eggs, I was so happy. I was like thrilled and so proud of her! Because if you think about it, hens make an egg a day, every 24-26 hours they lay an egg, it takes us humans a month to release an egg and it doesn't come in a hard shell. But she releases one every single day, that is pretty magical. They're sort of amazing if you think about it. And my hen is the most special of them all, she lays even in winter and hatches a clutch of eggs in the dead of winter! While she isn't the only chicken to do that, its still out of the ordinary for them to do that. She's a good girl. 

And now on to Ellie, who is not a good girl! She is a mischievous little thing! She's snipping my broom bristles off again, we're sweeping at 50% bristles now. AND she has decided that pooping in front of the back door is just the bee's knees. I swept the poop away and she went back and pooped some more! AHHHH my little adorable baby is now...a hormonal evil defiant teenager. :grumpy: Also she is stalking me for food. I feel like I have to feed her every time I go in there, its probably why she's stalking me. She loves craisins and I'm not crazy about them, but we share them. I bite half of it off and she gets the other half and she will **** near bite my finger off to get them! I don't know why, they're tart and fattening. I've been giving her leaves of romaine instead of craisins though, it takes her longer to eat and occupies her for longer. haha. Sad. 

We did share a banana this morning though, that was sort of nice.  

Oh and my husband last night. He went into the kitchen to make a bowl of cereal, he was like "hey rabbit. How are you? Are you warm in front of the fridge? OMG get off my pants! No really, get off me! BABY! The rabbit is on my foot trying to climb up my pants!" 
me- "give her a craisin, she'll go away"
him- "wtf is a craisin? Is that even a real thing?"
me- "yeah, its a cranberry, their in the bag in the cabinet. It says craisins." 
him- "why can't they call it a cranberry then? Thats so stupid...craisin. Can I give her an applejack?"
me- "NO!"
him- long pause...."too late" 
hahahaha. It was so funny. She's fine and apparently she loves applejacks! Thats how things happen in my house. Its a little ridiculous, but leads to awesome stories.


----------



## PaGal

Congartulations! The chicks are adorable...now that makes me want chickens. 

I don't know about you but no matter how mad Thumper makes me, I just can not stay mad at him! Bunnies are just too sweet and cute!

The pics of your son in the snow are just too precious, I love that he just stood there. That is just too funny.

I remember once a few years ago while at work out of the blue getting "The Itsy Bitsy Spider" song stuck in my head. It just kept playing over and over again all day long. It about drove me batty and no reason for it to pop in there. Now it is always the "soft kitty" song from Big Bang Theory which is horrible because it's so short and just repeats so many times.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I think your chicken is awesome as well, it´s amazing how nature works things out. I always wondered where the shell comes from and how it forms inside their bodies with the egg inside. It´s actually mind boggling, I must now go on google and find out haha. 

I´m sure it´s just great having all those little chicks, they are the cutest of things and I bet you are so proud of your beautiful hen. 

Ellie is a naughty girl, she´s certainly keeping you on your toes. Her hormones are going mad now and she probably just does it now to annoy you. I do think it´s funny her stalking you for food....what a little minx. I´m a bit scared to feed mine raisins or craisins, I´m sure they´re Ok but sugars terrify me. And your husband is priceless, imagine feeding her an applejack lol, now she´ll be stalking you for those.


----------



## PaGal

I thought about you the other day. Coming home with the girl who are 9,9 and 10 we had a discussion on which comes first the chicken or the egg. I have finally decided where I stand on the thought...the chicken because without the chicken the egg would not be kept warm enough to hatch...I just adore kids and they're thinking and that they often get you thinking of things you may not otherwise have thought of..


----------



## whitelop

I'm pretty sure the chicken came first too. I think they evolved from dinosaurs and then laid eggs to hatch out more chickens. 
They're still pretty close to dinosaurs though. I look at my rooster and his long claws and this long spurs and how they don't have arms and they look so much like dinosaurs, I call him a dinosaur all the time too. haha. They run like dinosaurs too! 

I got my license to sell chickens in North Carolina today! It says Carolina Blues Hatchery on it! I'm so excited.  

So I'm not really sure where the chick count is at, I can't wait for her to let them out of the house. I saw 4 yellows today all out together. I saw 2 black that look almost identical, they have yellow tips on their wings and yellow butts. I also saw the slatey gray color I'm looking for in one of the chicks. So thats up to 7 but I still think there is more, I saw one yesterday that was dark with different markings than the other darker ones. I just can not wait for her to get out of the house with them, so I can inventory! 
They all seem really healthy and they're all walking well with nice straight legs. They're all eating and drinking. When I put my son down for his nap, I went out and sat in the coop and watched them. The chicks get out from under Hen and run around and eat, drink then they go back and bite her wattles and bite her beak. Hahaha. She just turns her head, she's so patient. Then they go back underneath Hen to warm up.
They're so cute! I'll try to get some more pictures of them tomorrow, when they're out from under the hen. She's such a good mama. 

Ellie is such a good bun. My friend came over today and Ellie let her pet her and pick her up, she's so good! But then she is so bad, for pooping in my floor. hahaha. Hormones are terrible! I hope it doesn't get worse. I've had about all I can handle with this house and the floors. It snowed then it rained so the floors are a mess and everyone, myself included, keeps tracking stuff into the house. Its awful. I hate it. My son is so bad too, he keeps spilling things and purposely dumping stuff onto the floor, being defiant and difficult. DIFFICULT.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Haha! I've never purposely given Monty any cereal, but I learned the hard way that she likes the smell of Berry Berry Kix. I was sitting on the floor eating a bowl of them with milk, and she was jumping up and down and trying to climb me, and even hooked a couple of nails over the edge of my bowl and almost dumped it out. Now every time I open a cereal box, she runs over, even though she's never gotten to eat any. "Have bun. Will get attacked for breakfast cereal."


----------



## Chrisdoc

Missy, that did so make me laugh as they´re now advertising All Bran with berries over here and the rabbits are the stars....no wonder they think they´re allowed to eat it, they´re watching themselves on the TV lol.


----------



## holtzchick

Hehehe your applejacks story made me laugh. Your hen sounds super sweet. 

Hormones are brutal aren't they, attest she's now peeing where she is not supposed to. Nothing smells worse than an intact females urine even if she's just a tiny young thing lol


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I remember once a few years ago while at work out of the blue getting "The Itsy Bitsy Spider" song stuck in my head. It just kept playing over and over again all day long. It about drove me batty and no reason for it to pop in there. Now it is always the "soft kitty" song from Big Bang Theory which is horrible because it's so short and just repeats so many times.

Omg! I'm not the only crazy person! I sing that song to myself too! I love the Big Bang theory haha! Yay!


----------



## holtzchick

Hahah yeah it's a catchy song...


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol I loved the apple jacks story. Haha and the wtf is a craisin?! part that was hilarious and I can imagine my fiancé asking me that! That brightened my day. Little Buster hasn't seen the TV yet because he's a big great pansy but one day he will an he will see all those commercials and the Easter commercials. Those commercials are going to get on my nerves. I love Easter and all the candy but I don't like them showing all the rabbits then the kids are like ohhhhhh mommy daddy I demand u to buy me a bunny wabbit, then they do and two months later mr purple bunny gets too hard to handle and they set him free.... >:[ I'm mad now. I need ice cream to cool me down!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh and I like to sing It when I'm sad or sick lol. Even though Sheldon says it's only for when he's sick.  ha.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I've never heard of this kitty song from Big Bang. BUT I do sing Spongebob's Striped Sweater song A LOT. A lot a lot. I text it to my best friend and we sing it together in text, its sad. 
Now I'm really singing it again. Jeez. I also have Eye of the Tiger stuck in my head...thank you Supernatural.


----------



## whitelop

I listened to the soft kitty song last night, how hilarious! haha. 

Hen came off her nest and left 4 eggs behind that didn't hatch. So she had 11 chicks, I didn't see any dead. She did such a great job! She still hasn't brought them out of the house yet because there is food and water in the house, but hopefully they'll come out soon so I can get some good pictures. 

I want to share that I've found velvet to be the best type of blanket for rabbits. The velvet I have is only velvet on one side and it has a smooth back, but if there is a liquid on the velvet it doesn't go through the blanket like it would another fabric. I noticed Ellie peed on the velvet under her litter box and I was worried it went through to the floor, but it didn't! The bottom of the blanket wasn't even wet! It was awesome. 

Elvira is making me nuts. She is constantly under my feet, I can't even walk to the washing machine without having her trip me. I'm really scared I'm going to kill her by stepping on her, she's a little bigger but still so small. I kick her all the time and I'm scared she is going to get hurt. I don't know why she is like this, she is just so friendly or so in love with me, I haven't decided yet. She isn't circling my feet or anything, so I don't know if its the hormones or if she's just so nosey and wants treats all the time. I need to clicker train her to stay put or need to do something. I'm just not really sure, but she's stressing me out a bit. 
I need to get her cage done, thats what I NEED to do, but its amazing how life gets in the way of little project.


----------



## PaGal

Congratulations on your license! I am sure that is so exciting. I wish I could raise some kind of animals (I like them all) but I would worry too much about the homes they went to.

I was singing "soft kitty" to my cat yesterday and wondering why I never thought of it sooner. I don't have a good singing voice, I mean it won't have you running from the room but I'd never make a living at it so I tend to only sing to my pets when no one else is around to hear. I had a bullfrog I named Jeremiah and I would sing "Jeremiah was a Bullfrog" song to him. To Thump I'll sing "Peter Cottontail". Yes, just called me weird.

I don't think I've ever seen chickens or roos as pretty as yours, they are obviously well cared for.

I was telling my hubby about you and the 99 red balloon song. A few minutes later he hollered at me because it got stuck in his head.


----------



## whitelop

Thank you for thinking my chickens are pretty! I do the best I can for them, they're pretty low maintenance though. That rooster needs a bath! He is really dirty. I could really see how stained he is when it snowed, his white against the pure snow white, his white is a little dingy. haha. Maybe I'll give him a bath this summer when its hot so he won't get too cold.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Songs that get stuck in our head....so many things set them off haha.

What a great hen, 11 little chicks, you must be so proud of her and I bet she´s looking after them really good. I can´t wait to see them all together, I bet they are just so pretty. 

Oh yes Morgan, congrats on the licence and the name, I still love. 

Elvira, that made me laugh you calling her by her full name, my mom used to do that when I was little and had been a naughty girl. Talking of songs, everytime I see your blog name, I start singing the song but I just can´t help it, it just pops out. Your fault for making me watch the video lol.

I´m sure she´s just so in love that she has to follow you everywhere. It would be so cool to train her to stay in one place.


----------



## whitelop

I sing the song Elvira all the time, at least twice a day. My husband does too. haha. Its so funny. 

Yes, I call her Elvira when she's doing something bad! haha. She knows too, she knows when I call her Ellie its alright but if I call her Elvira she stops what she's doing and stares at me like "what mom, I didn't mean it!" haha. She's too smart for her own good or for my own good, I haven't decided yet. haha. 
I just need to look up clicker training and how to teach them, I just don't feel like. I just say Elvira is a stern voice or as my husband calls it my "mom" voice and she stops. That or I treat her like a dog and let her sniff some lettuce and then throw it across the kitchen and let her find it and eat it. That usually works too. lmao. 
It makes me think of my husband, his name is Alexander Lee-first and middle. When he was doing something wrong, his grand mothers and his mom would yell at him "AlexanderLee" like one word and for a long time when he was a kid, he thought that his whole first name was AlexanderLee. hahaha. I always laughed so hard at him for that. My grand mother always called me Morgan Elizabeth, even if I didn't do anything wrong she just always used my first and middle name, she did the same thing to my mom too. I don't understand it? haha. Old school I guess. 

Oh and the rooster sort of attacked me today. I was on the phone when I let him out of the house and he was pissed for being cooped up for so long, I was a little late letting him out. lmao. He came out of that house doing about 100 MPH with wings flapping. He slammed into the side of my leg and squawked at me. It wasn't bad and he didn't hurt me or anything, he was just so mad! haha. Then he hopped his big butt up on his perch and crowed for the duration of my phone call. haha. Hes such a bad boy!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Can´t imagine what it´s like trying to have a conversation on the phone with a rooster crowing in the background lol.

Yes, my mom used to do that as well, she always called me Christine Elizabeth when I was in her bad books...it must be people of a certain generation who do that. She used to do it with all of us. 

I´ve just sung that song again. You´ve got a lot to answer for little Elvira.


----------



## JBun

Teenagers ullhair: You could always bring the 'ugly' cage back in.


What a good momma hen. Can't wait to see new pictures of all the chicks.


----------



## whitelop

I had to pick a few of the chicks up today. They're so fluffy! I have a few really nice looking colored ones but they're all SO cute. And so healthy looking and happy. They just play, eat, run back under mama, then come out, eat, play and go back under mama. Its so funny! 

I knew it was hormones! AHHHHH! I just want to rip my hair out. 

Here are some pictures I took today, you can't see all the chicks because they went back under Hen when I walked up. But you can see one of the yellow ones on her back! And then one of the is my barn cat on the fence post.


----------



## JBun

Awww, they're so cute! Love those babies


----------



## agnesthelion

Aaah look at those lil boogers ......so stinkin cute!! Love their different colors too!


----------



## whitelop

Okay, so something is wrong with my wireless router. Its making me insane, it works some of the time and then it stops working. I wonder if its because the PS3 streams constantly when we're watching tv shows on it, and the router just can't keep up. Its like the middle of the road one so maybe we need a top of the line one to keep up with constant streaming and then constant use of the computer. Because this computer, everything runs off the internet, all my document programs and everything runs off the internet, so I think the router is having a hard time. I think I'm going to call the internet provider and get them to come out and take a look just in case it isn't the router. 

OMG my rooster just ATTACKED me! Like chased me around the yard and freaking attacked me! He put his spur through my boot! I didn't have on cowboy boots I had on Ugg boots and he stuck his spur though it and through my sock into my foot. I am so mad right now. I don't know why he did it, I think its because I had the eggs that didn't hatch in my hands. All I know is it hurt and he kept on coming. I threw sticks at him, I kicked him, I chased him and he chased me back! haha. It was bad. I was yelling at him trying to be the "bigger bird" but that didn't work either. I think that I'm going to have to find another flock sire, that is less aggressive. I can't deal with being attacked all the time, he was so good but now he's so not. He's being crazy and he is too big to be attacking me! His spurs are 2 inches long! They're like razors and his claws are an inch long coming off his toes! He has flipping talons! 

There are 12 babies! I got 3 eggs that didn't hatch and so that makes 12 chicks. They're really cute, but most of them will be white! AHHH! There are a few in the color I want but like 7 of them are white. Jeez, stupid genetics, it wasn't supposed to be like that. They should have all been slate blue. But she has brought them all out of the house and they're playing around in the coop. They're so cute. 

Okay now Ellie news. She is so sweet. I know its the hormones, but I like that she likes to be near me (as long as I'm not trying to do something) but I kind of like when I turn around and right there periscoping up at me waiting for a treat. AND she knows what the apple jack bag sounds like and when I got to get apple jacks out she goes nuts! hahaha. She's too smart. 
I'll take some pictures of her later and post them. I think she's gotten a little bit bigger though! Which is pretty exciting.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Routers, computers and anything electricial at the moment is a pain. Mine has days when it´s so slow and takes ages to do anything. 

The way you tell it, it is so funny imaging you being chased by this big roo and the fight that ensues. I know it can´t be funny for you, I´ve see what their spurs are like and wouldn´t like to be on the end of those, just wonder why he does it. It´s such a shame cos he´s a lovely looking bird. 

Shame about the chicks colours but they are sooooo cute. 

That little madame is too smart for her own good lol. Sure is hormones and hoping they settle. It is time for a few Ellie photos, we´ve missed them but have loved the cutie chick ones as well.


----------



## whitelop

I don't want it to sound like I'm unhappy about the chicks being different colors. I'm still going to keep all the hens, I just have to figure out good matches to make the color I want and that might entail me getting another rooster and letting Big Boy go. I'm not sure though, we'll have to see how they feather out. I don't want to sell any of them them! I just want to keep them all but I can't have too many roosters because of the fighting and stuff. 

It wasn't funny to be part of the fights but it was probably hilarious to see me in the fight with him! This massive bird. He's such a jerk! I don't know why they do it but its maddening. I have to make sure that the roosters that hatched out from the hen stay sweet, I have to handle them all the time and keep them tame and people friendly. I don't know what happens in their brains to make them so aggressive, but he's terrible. I hope he gets better because I really do love him and I would hate to lose him.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, this chicken raising is so much more complicated than it sounds and I can understand that an agressive rooster must be a mean SOB. He looks in the photos but wouldn´t fancy him running after me. 

The chicks are all gorgeous but for breeding purposes, I understand you´re aiming for a certain type and colour, I hope you manage to get there in the end. I suppose it´s the waiting to see how they turn out and being so happy that they´re all OK but disappointed that they didn´t come out as you´d imagined colourwise. You have done so well though and your hen is such a star.

By the way, the cat is lovely, just love the colour and it´s such a good photo.


----------



## JBun

Morgan, you always have me cracking up. You are too funny! So I've already got 3 attack rabbits that I have to deal with, but I don't think I could deal with an attack rooster. My brother's calm little chickens made me nervous, I couldn't imagine dealing with an attack rooster. Hahaha, I can just see you out there trying to fend off this giant bird with your feet and sticks.

Oh no! Watch out or Ellie is going to turn into a sugar fanatic. I used to have a rabbit that knew the sound of crinkling wrappers meant something yummy, and she would come dashing towards me from where ever she was. I would be up on this really high bed and she would LEAP up on there and be right in my face begging for a bite of whatever I was eating. It was my fault cause she learned this from this bag of fruit bites that I would feed her for a treat. It was too funny though. She was probably the smartest rabbit I've ever had. I've got a picture of her somewhere. I'll have to see if I can scan it and post it on here.

I would have no idea how to fix a router problem. Usually if there is a problem I will just unplug it for a minute to reset it, then plug it back in, and that usually works. I pretty much know nothing about computers, so if it's anything more complicated than a reset, I luckily have a sister down the road that fixes all our computer problems.


----------



## whitelop

Okay I had to stop real quick and post about Ellie. I just finished her cabinet cage and put her in it. Its not 100% but its done enough that she can get into it and be safe, while I'm trying to do stuff in the kitchen. She is not a happy black and white! She is going flipping nuts in there! She's digging at the wire on the door and I'm scared she's going to hurt her front feets. I don't really know how to make her like her cage, but I put some greens and half a baby banana in the cage with her so she could snack and then hopefully take a nap. 

I think she's stopped digging now, I'll let her out in a few minutes after I do the floors and get the area cleaned up. Then she can come back out, but I think that I'm going to start putting her up at night again because she's making a mess of my kitchen at night. I will say that its pretty hard to sweep with half the broom bristles gone. hahahaha.


----------



## JBun

We NEED pics  Haha, Ellie is used to being a free bunny, but she'll get used to it. You could try doing all feeding and treat time while she's in her new cage so that she'll start to like being in there. Also, when she's digging at the door, you may not want to open the door to let her out, or even pay attention to her, so that behavior won't be reinforced, and wait til she's not showing any bad behaviors before you open up the door.

Ok, so here are a couple pics of my super smart bun that I had about 10 years ago. Her name was Sunshine and she was a sugar addict, as you can tell by the wrapper on her head. Yes, the bag was empty, but of course that didn't stop her. I'm sure she was licking every last morsel of sugar from the inside of the bag  I never rabbit proofed my room, and surprisingly(luckily) she never chewed on any cords, she was a really good bun, but she loved to jump up on my bed and pee on it. It was totally intentional!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Aw she is so cute and love the pic with her head in the bag. I´m sure if mine got a chance, they´d be exactly the same. 

Ellie will have to get used to being caged again and she´s probably not gonna like it. Maybe as Jenny suggests, make sure it´s a place she gets her treats and she´ll see as somewhere she wants to go. Then again as she´s so smart, she´ll be in there all the time expecting treats and you´ll never get her out again lol. 

Pics please to see how it´s turned out.


----------



## whitelop

Jenny, that is an adorable lop! I love her. What a sweetie she must have been. 

Okay here are some pictures of Ellie's new cage. She did calm down after she was in there for a little while and got into her box. 
So before you guys jump on me for the size of it, I know its small! With all the stuff in there its a lot smaller than I anticipated. So thats why I said earlier that its not 100% done, because I HAVE to add some levels in there for her to have more space. 
Oh and the box she is in isn't her usual box, that box was way to big so she got the small box, and she is much to big for that box but she seems to like it. hahaha. 

Here is front door of it





Heres what it looks like on the inside. 





And then a hen and chick picture. This isn't all the chicks, some of them were on the other side of the house, but this is most of them! She brought them out today and they spent the majority of the day outside. They're all so adorable its unbelievable!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I just thought of you. I'm watching episodes "A Bit of Fry and Laurie" on netflix, HILARIOUS, and in one of the shorts one of the characters says "I'm aroused...every morning by a rather insistent COCK."

They were asked to describe their alarm clocks. *rolls around laughing*


----------



## agnesthelion

I think her cabinet cage turned out great. You are so handy and don't worry about the size. To me, the only time size truly comes into play is when the rabbit is "caged" all the time which obviously isn't the case with miss Ellie. I like her cozy box. My two do NOT like enclosures like that at all. They like their tunnel, to run through and play, but to sit inside something......neither one like it! 

The chicks in the yard with momma look so cute. It's so amazing they were just in an egg a few days ago and now walking around and pecking and eating!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, her little hideout is great, you are so clever and it doesn´t really matter as she spends most of her time in the kitchen. She does look a bit bigger sitting in her box, she´s so cute, I just love that colour. 

Missy, I love Fry and Laurie and they are so funny together. I was watching re-runs at my friends house over Christmas and they got together not long ago to do a special as well. I just love that type of humour which is double-entendre but the way they do it, it never sounds that bad. I didn´t think Hugh Laurie was as well know for this period of his acting career as he´s so much more well known over there as being House but he´s a really funny comedian. 

The pics of the hens and her babies, well I just love it. Nature is amazing that last week, they were inside the egg and now they´re out with their momma.


----------



## whitelop

Okay Missy, I've giving A Bit of Fry and Laurie a watch. I love Hugh Laurie, he's so handsome. I also love Stephen Fry, he's hilarious. And you guys know how much I love British tv! haha. The police station being owned by share holders and the bank, isn't that about the truth! Lmao, they were a little before their time. Argue the Toss! hahaha. 

Ellie spent last night in her cage! She did so well, I didn't hear her scratch at all. I put some romaine in the cabinet before I put her in, so she went in a ate and then I guess she laid down and went to sleep. She was in the box when I came down this morning and she didn't get to RUN out, she got up and stretched and slowly hopped out, so I think she likes it! 
My husband said something about a shelf in there for her, for her to explore more. So I think we may do that this weekend, along with doing the chicken coop. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that it doesn't rain this weekend so we can do everything outside that we need to do!


----------



## JBun

Ellie's cupboard looks great! And she looks like she is really content in there. I think rabbits like to have a nice snuggly place to settle down in  I'm sure she'll like having an extra shelf in there to explore too. Wow, Ellie has gotten so BIG!

Seeing those chicks out with their mom is too cute! So is there chicken wire along the bottom of the chain link fence, or do the chicks just stay in there close to mom?


----------



## whitelop

I decided not to put the chicken wire at the bottom of the coop because I'm building a new enclosure this weekend and it seemed like a waste of effort to put the wire along the chain link and then put wire along our cattle grade fence. So I skipped the chain link. I've seen the chicks pop out of the chain link, but they pop right back in when mom calls them. Soon they'll be too big to get though it and then when that time comes they'll be in the new enclosure so it won't be an issue. They stay right with her though. They forget how to use the ramp and try to jump into the house instead of just walking up the ramp, so the cheep and peep and go nuts until she walks onto the ramp and tells them how to do it. Its hilarious. I'll try to get a video of them! They follow her around though, she digs stuff up and they go into where she has dug and they eat whatever they find. I scatter food on the ground for them so they get some food too while they're foraging. I never realized how maternal chickens are but they really are and my hen has proved to be a good mother! I'm so glad. 
Its raining here and cold today, but I put a tarp over the chicken coop so its stayed dry in there. She has those chicks out with her though, they just get under her if they get too cold. Its so funny to see. They're just little lively babies and its so good that they're so healthy. 

Oh okay, so I'm trying to talk my husband into buying this car when we get to PA in April. Its a 1967 Chevy Impala. Its beautiful, I'm totally in love with this car! I want it so bad! Google it if you don't know what it is! 

Ellie seems to like her cabinet. I've been feeding her in there and I put her greens in there, so she knows that its a good place. Her potty habits seem to have improved! haha. Hopefully they'll continue to get better. 
When we go to PA in April, I'm going to leave her cabinet door open but put an x-pen up so she can have "her" half of the kitchen, but not get into the other half. I don't want her to manage to get into my cabinets while I'm gone and get into trouble because no one is watching her. Plus, if she decided to go potty crazy, she can just do it on that side of the kitchen and not the whole kitchen. It will still be a large area and she'll be happy in there with access to her cabinet. I've thought it through pretty well and it makes sense to me! haha. 

I wanted to also say that she isn't eating as much now! I put a whole cup of food in her bowl yesterday, just so I didn't have to fill it multiple times. She barely ate any of it. I wonder if its because I moved her food bowl into her cabinet or if I fed her more greens yesterday? She also really loves this new oat hay. So I was wondering if maybe she was filling up on the oats of the hay instead of her pellets? Its strange. But oh well. I'm still going to switch her sherwood, once she eats some more of it, so it won't take me like a year to use all the sherwood up. She still has another few cups left to get it to a good transition level. lmao. 

I'll take some pictures of her later and post them later. Also I think my son is going to stay with my dad tomorrow afternoon and then tomorrow night, so I'll be able to get a bunch of stuff done; like the chicken coop and the shelves in Ellie's cage. YAY for grandparents. My dad is going to take my son to the motorcycle show in Charlotte, so AJ should have a blast. He's walking around in circles right now, dragging around my robe string, so he likes just about anything! haha.


----------



## audrinasmommy88

OMG i love those little chicks!! Now i want chickens. Nick is determined to buy a farm and us be able to be self reliant. He wants to raise cows for meat and chickens for eggs and plant our own veggies and milk cows...the whole 9 yards. I think he's crazy but he swears we are going to go through another Great Depression and not have grocery stores. I swear hes crazy. But I want chickens just so I can see the babies hahaha And my goodness has Ellie grown!!! She is gorgeous and I love her little cabinet cage! Hmm, maybe I need to talk nick into building one hahaha


----------



## whitelop

Fresh eggs are definitely the way to go! They're so much better. I'm not sure that I could kill one of my pets to eat, but if I bought birds specifically for eating I think I could do it. I know that sounds harsh, but I am also trying to be more self reliant. I'm planting a huge garden this year and hopefully I won't have to buy anything from the grocery store other than meat. I hope that I get a good amount of hens and they'll start producing a lot of eggs! I totally get wanting to be self reliant, it makes perfect sense in my mind. When the zombies come, I want to be super prepared! I think I should start hoarding toilet paper, because if the end of the world happens that junk is going to be like gold! lmao. *says the person who has been out of tp for about a week and using paper towels.* I keep forgetting. LOL 

I just can't wait for summer time! I can't stand this cold wet crap. This is terrible.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

LMAO! My Nana hoards TP! HAHAHAHAHA! 
Ouch you're using paper towels? Painful!

Okay, I saw the chevy impala....it looks....like the car from ummmm....ahh yes Training Day! Is that what he drove? hmmm. Oh and on "the other guys" the Dwayne johnson cop and the other cop, they had one of those right? So basically... you will look like a badass cop hahaha! YAY! with AJ in the backseat! OH YAY HOW COOL! xD

I am so glad Ellie is liking her cabinet! Just keep putting enjoyable things in there and she will associate it with HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY things! 

LOL! I laughed so hard when you said that the chicks forget how to use the ramps hahaaha! Poor little things!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I had to laugh at you using kitchen roll.. I remember when we were kids and ran out of TP we had to use newspaper...that was ouch lol. And at school we used to have TP which was like really hard...things have improved since then thank goodness. 

The Chevy Impala, isn´t that the car they have in the Supernatural series...really weird as it´s on the telly this morning and they´re driving it...great car but I love those old american classics, they are so classy. But I like Katie´s idea better of you being a bad ass cop haha.


----------



## holtzchick

I like her cabinet !! Nice handy work!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol, I'm at church (hasnt started yet lol no worries im not being bad during service!) and they have "Muscle Car Sunday" and on the TV they are showing a car and yours is on there!!!! Lol!


----------



## whitelop

Aww YES! I love that car! And yes Chris, its the one from Supernatural. The one I want though, is a blue color. And amazing. Its my dream car. 

So its pretty late and I don't have pictures to upload, but I'll do that tomorrow. I just wanted to stop by and share my weekend. We did nothing! Except I broke a window. lmao. It was really early in the morning Saturday morning and I had just come in from feeding the chickens and doing a chick head count. I was trying to close the back door and take my boots off at the same time, so I was pressing pretty hard on the door. I thought that I was on the actual wood, UNTIL my hand went through the window! haha. It was great. Just went right through! I cut my hand and wrist, like two little scratches. My husband was coming in the front door as this happened and I was like "uhhhh...baby? I just stuck my hand through the window?" He was like "what? you did what with the window" and he walks into the kitchen; "what happened? you stuck your hand through the window! OMG!" Then I started laughing, because it was hilarious. So this man is a genius, he was like "well, we need to cover it, its cold out there! Oh I know, I'll get this box." As he holds a beer box up to it, I was like "NO! We aren't THOSE people! No beer box!" So we grabbed a pizza box and cut it to size and he scotch taped it to the door. Yes, scotch tape; like for office supplies. lmao. 
We got the new glass today and my mom came over before we fixed it, we were walking out the door and she was all "wtf happened to your door? Is that glass broken? Was it a bird?" I stopped what I was doing and scratched my head and was like "...a bird ma? A BIRD?! Did you really just ask me if a bird broke through my window in the door? No! I stuck my hand through it trying to multitask at 7am without any coffee. It was an accident." She was like, "well, a bird could have done it..." then wanders into the back yard. I just wanted to punch myself in the face. 

One thing that I wanted to share a few days ago, but didn't was about my husband. Sometimes he just baffles me. You know how when you get up in the morning, you always have to pee? Well either Thursday or Friday morning we wake up and he was like "I have to pee SO bad" I was like "oh me too!" This man jumps out of bed, throws his side of the covers onto me and presses me into the bed with both hands, takes off running down the stairs like a kid(giggling the whole way, mind you) and yells "HA! I GOT THE BATHROOM BEFORE YOU!" I was in total shock! I didn't even make moves to get out of bed, it wasn't a race(only a race with himself) and he assaulted me to get out of bed before me! I went downstairs and I was like...really? wtf just happened? He's a nut. 

And now onto Ellie. This small animal has decided that she wants to dig at my floor...constantly. She is making me insane. I know its hormones but come on! I've tried to block her from this one spot, but she can weasel her little body back there and dig, now its just muffled. Its next to the fridge between the fridge and the wash basket. She just digs and digs and digs! AHHHHH! I won't even have to cut her nails the way this is going, she's going to grind them down to nothing if she keeps at it like this! 
BUT she likes her cage! She's getting used to it, she stretches out in her box and because its small only her back feets are in the box and the rest of her is out of the box. Its quite funny, maybe I'll be able to get a picture. She isn't digging at the cage anymore, she seems pretty content in there. Didn't put the levels in like I wanted because it rained all day Saturday and we didn't do much. Then today, well...I'm not really sure what happened today. We slept in till 10 and threw the whole day off and I took a nap and the rest of the day was shot. Glad the house was clean! 

Pictures to come tomorrow! And the chicks are doing well, they'll be a week old tomorrow! Still 12 and still adorable. Maybe I'll get some good pictures in the morning when I feed them and I'll be able to post some good pictures. They stay out of the house now, the hen keeps them out. Even when it was freezing cold and raining Saturday she had them out of the house. It stays dry in their run, but still it was pretty cold. So she spent a lot of the day sitting on 12 chicks! I don't know how she does it.


----------



## holtzchick

Hahah morgan your window story reminds me of when i was a kid. My dad got drunk and forgot his key so he just decided to punch a hole at 3 am... Next morning everyone woke up and was like OMG wtf happened did someone break in?!? And yes, we also had it taped up with cardboard for a while  

Rabbits can drive you insane with hormones. Try like an animal repellent spray in that spot that she's going into... It's called shoo or something.


----------



## agnesthelion

I'm glad you didn't cut your hand any worse! Yikes!! 

Little Ellie sounds like the crazy teenager she is  what a character.

Glad the chicks are doing well. I'll watch for more pics!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, you´re such a tonic on a lousy Monday and you have brightened my day once again....I laughed at the window..not the same but I was cleaning one of my really nice wine glasses the other week and I got some kitchen roll to dry it and it came apart in my hand, last one I had of the set. 

And your husband racing you (well himself) to the bathroom....that has to be a man thing yet again lol.

And Ellie, well she´s a sweet sixteen year old now and showing it. She´ll soon be in Australia the ways she´s digging....or out with the chicks. Looks as though they are doing so well. 

Yes, please, more photos of everything.....sounds like you´re having a great time over there lmao.


----------



## whitelop

Here are some pictures of Ellie in her cage. I was letting her out for her to be free, and I took some pictures of her as she was getting ready to get out. 
I got a pine cone from her from the yard, she seems to like it. She chews it and throws it around. Its a little pointy though, so I worry a little, but I think she'll nibble the points off. 











I'll go out to take some pictures of the chicks later, its cold and dreary again today! I'm so over this terrible weather, I need constant sunshine! I'll also take some more pictures of Ellie out of her cage, maybe some action shots! 


On a side note, I starting watching this show called Bob's Burgers. It comes of Fox normally, but I don't watch regular tv so I've only heard about it. Its hilarious! Its so stupid but its so funny! I've been laughing so hard at it because its so dumb.


----------



## audrinasmommy88

I love her little elephant!


----------



## Chrisdoc

She is so adorable and her coat is so shiny. I´m sure she´ll be Ok with the pinecone and the elephant is so cute. She´s looking really settled in her new home.


----------



## JBun

I don't know how you can capture action shots. I try and try to catch Roo doing a binky, and the best I've managed to capture is a really crappy picture of her butt. By the time my camera snaps the picture, she's already zipped off or landed her binky.

A few of my buns really love pine cones. Pip loves to roll and toss it around her cage. She'll even try and flip it over her back, hahaha. I think she just likes the loud clanking sound it makes when she does it. Zeus likes to toss his in the litter box, for some strange reason. Then a few of them like to chew theirs. You may want to try and find her one that is more dried out and opened up. It makes it easier for them to chew on and toss around. You just don't want to give her the ones that are still green at all and sappy. The more dried out and opened up they are, the better. If you have any willow trees nearby, you can make chew rings from the soft branches. They're super easy to make, then I'll leave them to dry for about a month, but they can also eat them fresh. Even Zeus who won't chew on chew sticks, loves willow rings.


----------



## holtzchick

She s so cute my my has she ever grown!! Oh but the way I case you hadn't noticed... SHE'S GOT UPPY EARS  and they're good ones too!!


----------



## whitelop

I looked and looked for open pine cones, but I think its too early in the year for them to be open; I think they open in the spring and summer to let the seeds out. I'll be able to get better ones then. I only have like 3 pine trees and they're all really old and huge and I don't think they make as many pine cones any more or the squirrels just take them. The rest of my trees are black walnuts and thats it. It kind of sucks because every year my whole yard is covered in these huge walnuts. They're such a mess to husk and they're so irritating especially when the whole 1.5 acres we have fenced is nothing but walnut trees. Its a lot of walnuts. How many times can I say walnuts in one paragraph? haha. Obviously a lot! 

I don't have a willow tree! But I'm thinking about getting one. I really love them and we have a pond so it would get a ton of water which it would love. I think I would have to cut down a few walnut trees to make room for it, but thats just fine by me. Plus I really love willows! They're so pretty. 

My mom got that elephant for my son but he didn't play with it and the dog chewed his foot open, so I put it in the kitchen in my 'need to sew because the **** dog' pile and forgot about him. Then I tried to give it to Foo, she didn't want it; then I got Ellie and she looked so lonely in her cage so I gave it to her and now she loves it. She grooms it and it has to be right near her little box house or she'll pull it to her to make sure its close. 
I actually got a good picture of her grooming it that I'm going to post in just a minute. 

Jenny, I can't really get action shots either. Its hard, they're so fast! My camera also has the slowest shutter time ever. But sometimes I can get a good one, today I was not so lucky. But I did get a few of her periscoping for some craisins. They're her weakness. 

Pictures in a minute!


----------



## whitelop

I love her face in this one! 





Look at her ears, they're so big! Or at least they seem big!





Face!










Close up!





Grooming her elephant friend.


----------



## JBun

I love willows too. They're such a nice tree(and handy to have around for bunnies  ). I think one would be perfect for your pond! What you do is when you are out driving around, if you see a willow tree somewhere, then just trim a few branches off of it, but maybe not if it's in someone else's yard, haha. Old parks and cemetaries will sometimes have them. Luckily I've got two near a diversion pond just outside our housing area, so I've got a good supply for my rabbits chewing needs. 

Even dried out pine cones will close up when they get wet. I know this for sure after Zeus dunked several of his in his water dish. You could probably just bring in a bunch from outside and set them near your wood stove(you have one right?), and I'll bet they dry out pretty fast.

And just another bit of info in case you ever decide to take Ellie outside to play. I'm pretty sure black walnut is poisonous to rabbits, so it's something you'll want to keep her away from. I've got black locust out where I let my rabbits play in the summer. I know the seed pods are poisonous, so I'm always watching my rabbits to make sure they aren't trying to nibble on them, and of course they try to.

Ellie is so cute and so big! How much does she weigh now? I just love the one of her grooming her stuffie  I think I took a hundred pictures just trying to capture an action shot of Roo binkying. That's when I finally caught her butt, haha. Nice huh!


----------



## whitelop

I didn't know Roo's butt looked like that! How cute! haha. I love it. 

The way our yard it, the trees are all along the edge and around the fence line so there aren't any trees in the middle. We cut a few down that are IN the yard too, so if I put her directly in the center of the yard, she probably wouldn't be able to get to anything walnut. Yes, walnut trees are pretty poisonous to everything, chickens and other plants included. Sometimes I have a hard time with grasses near the trees and I've lucky that my chickens have never showed an interest in the walnuts themselves. The squirrels seem to do just fine though! 

See, I just don't think she's that big, maybe because I see her all the time, she just seems so small! She's always going to be small rabbit, but its weird she just seems itty bitty to me. She weighs probably between 2 and 3 lbs. I need to get a scale for my chickens, so when I get one I'll weigh her. I don't think it would do much good to weigh her on our bathroom scale since its from the 50's and it can barely weigh us. Its like 10 lbs off in either direction on any given day. haha. Its bad, I don't ever know how much I weigh, it could be a good day and I'm like "YAY! I lost 10 lbs!" or its a bad day when I'm like "OMG! I gained 10 lbs!" *throws self off cliff*

Hahaha. I think that sometimes there is something wrong in my brain that makes me think the way that I do. Like, there are some things that aren't firing at full capacity in there. hahaha. I'm glad it brings you guys enjoyment though! And no, I'm not special, I actually test really well and high! haha. 

OHHHHH! I got accepted into the poultry workshop to become a NPIP tester! YAY! I'm so excited to go!


----------



## whitelop

I got Ellie a clicker and I'll work on it tomorrow or the next day, the starting process. If not then, then this weekend because my husband will be out of town working. So we're starting that fun stuff! She wasn't scare of it or anything when I clicked it near her, she didn't care. 
I got her some new food, I just got some small world(walmart brand) rabbit pellets, she **** near ripped the bag open to get to them! haha. I'm going to start the transition tomorrow. Hopefully she continues to like them and hopefully they help her gain a little bit of weight. She's still so skinny to me! 

As I'm sure you guys have read on Katie's blog, yes I did stomp an advent calendar to death and yes I do yell at my plants. They say that you're supposed to be nice to the plants and you're supposed to talk nice to them. NOT! haha. I don't talk nice to them, only if they're really sick or I'm trying to get them to sprout then once there is green or improvement they get yelled at like the rest of them. Like I said before, I had a really sickly rose bush but I put the fear of god into and now its 7 feet tall! haha. Its like that in my house. I walk around fighting with a rooster and yelling at my plants. I'm pretty sure that my neighbors think that I'm schizophrenic and wander around like a crazy person, yelling at random things. But it works I'm telling you! hahaha. 

Yes, this post took a weird turn. lmao.


----------



## Chrisdoc

She is so lovely and yes, her half white nose is so pretty. She has got quite long ears for her size but they do suit her and she does look a bit bigger. 

Congrats on the poultry workshop...what does an NPIP tester test...yes, I know it´s probably a silly question but I´ve asked anyway. :blushan:

I must start looking what all these trees look like...pretty useless at plants and trees, you can see I´m no good at gardening so I´ll have to do my homework. 

You are like all great comedians, they have to have that bit of eccentricity which makes them think differently from us normal people. You have a great talent for being funny and for making us all laugh and that´s got to be a good thing. Keep it up Morgan, I look forward to reading your posts which always brighten my day.

By the way, lovely sunshine here and quite warm....wish I could send some to you all.


----------



## whitelop

So yesterday I went errand running with my friend who is getting married, we were returning something and we were looking at other stuff. So we went to Garden Ridge; I don't know if there are Garden Ridge's all over the place or not, but they're awesome! 
I haven't been there since I was a teenager and to be honest I had completely forgotten about it. We went in and we were amazed at the amount of stuff that was in the store! They have every wicker basket that was ever made, like isles and isles of them stacked to the ceiling! I was shocked. They had every color and size and pattern and everything. It was great. I love baskets, probably too much. hahaha. 
Basically the store is nothing but home decorations. They have everything. I saw a rug that I really liked for my son. 

The things that I really wanted though, that I'll be taking my husband back for were...the rooster kitchen items and the garden gnomes. hahaha. Okay, you guys know how most peoples kitchen decor is either 1 apples 2 roosters 3 sunflowers 4 red, just red 5 modern, chrome and stainless steel. Thats what I've found to be true. But my kitchen is all of those mixed together, except the stainless. I have roosters and I have sunflowers and I have antique medicine bottles and antique spice extract bottles. I have apples, a giant wooden apple. I have giant silverware, two sets. haha. I have an antique egg scale and coffee grinder. So its a hodge-podge. But it works because my stove and fridge are from the 70s. 
Anyway, I found this wooden rooster that was painted like a rainbow and it had the colors that are in my kitchen, it was big and awesome! I love it. I saw other things that I really liked too, like giant skeleton keys. 
But the yard gnomes, I'm so excited about that! I love them. When I was teenager, I used to steal them from people yards, as bad as that is. I just couldn't help myself. hahahaha. Thats terrible and I can't believe I did it. But there was one at the store that had a sign that said "there's no place like gnome" It made me laugh so hard! They had all kinds of gnomes and they were doing different things and BEING AMAZING! 


So now to Ellie. She is making me nuts! I'll post the picture later, but she's ridiculous. I put a new litter box out for her, to where she likes to potty on the floor. So instead of her pottying in the box, she goes NEXT TO IT. I just put her up last night and didn't pay any attention to the floor, I was so tired. Then this morning while doing my normal stuff, I found it. The pile of poop. If you've seen Ted, she was like "there's a s**t in my floor!" thats what I said this morning! hahaha. It was funny. I tried to get her used to the clicker last night, but she doesn't seem to care. I was feeding her her new pelleted food and she ate the first few from me and then lost interest. She's so crazy. So I would try to get her to take the treat and she would hop off to her litter box to sit on the outside an eat the hay inside. lmao. Nuts. 

Ohhh. And I'm going to color my hair to make it darker. I'm really blond right now and its too hard to with the upkeep. I'm naturally pretty dark with lots of red, so I'm going dark now. I think its time for me to grow up and be a natural color now. haha. My mom has red hair that I've been jealous of my whole life, so I'm going to go closer to her hair. My hair HAS red, but isn't actually red. Its this gross dull color that wouldn't be cute on its own, so thats why I've been blond since I was 14. haha. So the color I'm doing is pretty dark, but with red and its really pretty. When I get it done next week, I'll post of a picture to show you guys!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

whitelop said:


> As I'm sure you guys have read on Katie's blog, yes I did stomp an advent calendar to death and yes I do yell at my plants. They say that you're supposed to be nice to the plants and you're supposed to talk nice to them. NOT! haha. I don't talk nice to them, only if they're really sick or I'm trying to get them to sprout then once there is green or improvement they get yelled at like the rest of them. Like I said before, I had a really sickly rose bush but I put the fear of god into and now its 7 feet tall! haha. Its like that in my house. I walk around fighting with a rooster and yelling at my plants. I'm pretty sure that my neighbors think that I'm schizophrenic and wander around like a crazy person, yelling at random things. But it works I'm telling you! hahaha.
> 
> Yes, this post took a weird turn. lmao.


 
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
I AM LAUGHING MY BUTT OFF READING THIS!!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I agree with Chris, you are like all comedians a bit eccentric to make you different from us normal people. I, too, look forward to jumping on your blog and reading your hilarious posts lol! It brings sunshine to our cloudiest of days 

LMAO! I can just imagine you in Garden Ridge acting like a fruitcake!!!!!! Lol! BUt hey! Aren't wicker baskets-without the bad chemicals-okay for rabbits to have? I need to go there. But its far away and a pain getting there because these idiots do not know how to drive normal. 

Haha, yes you're right, everyones kitchen has one of those 5 themes lol. Mine is wolves, and I have a dragon I painted, a borracho (drunk little mexican....some people call them the lazy or sleepy mexican, but mexicans are hard working! So I believe he just had a really great Friday night lol!), & a large painted mallard duck. My theme is weird huh? 

LOL I loved Ted! Try something special, like craisins that she will go GAGA for, but since theyre so sugary cut up like three and then be done with it. You just want to make the connection that the click=happiness AKA delicious treats.

Oh and you said ealrier about her digging, BUSTER DOES THAT TOO! If I'm sitting on the couch, we have to pause or mute the tv and I'm like dang it Buster! And I go in there and once he was between his cage and the wall, now he found out he can squeeeeeeeeze into this tiny space behind his big organizer thingy and so he is back there trying to dig to China....well, I don't care anymore because we decided that we are going to rip out that flooring this year anyway  

My hair is like...."sh*t brown color" and I got blonde highlights and then i kept getting more and I thought I think I will go blonde (since Leo is head-over-heels for blondes...*rolls eyes*) and I did and at first it looked orange it was terrible, then we got it actual blonde and put in low-lights and I love it. But when the roots grow out its looks sooo ugly!!! :'( I know how you feel, I feel jealous of some redheads too :| just not the redheaded stepchildren LMAO! HAHAHAAHA!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, just do what you do cos I have just laughed my a**e off all the way through that. I was killing myself laughing at the kitchen themes....wow, that must be a US thing cos I´ve never heard of it over here. You´ll have to take a pic of the rooster if you get it, it sounds great. I also laughed at Katie´s comments as well. 

But I do love garden gnomes and the saying on it is so corny but really funny as well. 

Mine dig as well, god sometimes it drives me nuts especially when you don´t have a clue why they are doing it and they just won´t stop. Katies, yoúrs is going to China and mine´s going to end up in Australia at this rate. 

I laughed today as I took back a TV box to the store as the remote wouldn´t work, I bought it in November. Luckily I bought the same box for my friend about 10 days and I still had that receipt. I took it back and the guy looked at the remote and said that one of the keys had a bit missing off it. I looked at him innocently and said ....yeah, I noticed that but don´t know what happened....he said it looks as though it´s been cut. Anyway he just swapped the whole thing and off I went. I was laughing all the way out thinking that Snowy had bitten the top off the button a couple of weeks ago...

Hair, don´t lets go there. I´m fed up with mine. I´ve had it dark red, lighter red, dark brown then I went back lighter but now I´ve got two tone hair as ít´s darker on the outside than underneath. I really now need to go to a hairdresser to get it put back to one colour and start again...girls, can´t imagine wanting to colour my hair if I didn´t have to, it´s a real pain in the butt when you have to, I can tell you....ohh to be twenty something again lol.


----------



## whitelop

Katie, the wicker baskets that aren't colored or anything, like the natural wicker ones are safe for buns to chew on. 
And yes, we were acting like fruitcakes in the store! We were like yelling at each other over different aisles, talking to each other! It was hilarious. There were like 2 other people there other than the workers and they where acting just as crazy as we were because its a little over whelming in there and there is just so much crap to look at! I was taking pictures of stuff too and sending it to my dads girlfriend, we were going crazy! 

I will use craisins to work with her with the clickers. I thought that she would like the new pellets enough to use them as a treat, but after a few she didn't care about them anymore. haha. She's so silly. 

OH I forgot to say earlier. I got some butter lettuce for me to eat some good delicious salads and I gave Ellie a leaf or two last night. She barely ate it! I gave her some cilantro and she spit the lettuce out and ate the cilantro. haha. She was sitting right in front of her cage and I was trying to nudge her in there by putting all the greens in the cage, but she wasn't having any of it. She had a really long strand of cilantro in her mouth and took of running around kitchen with me half-assed chasing her to pick her up to get her in the cage. So shes eating AND running at the same time, I finally snatched her up and she continued to eat the cilantro while being held and put into her cage. She is completely insane. 
AND she has been digging non-stop, all day long. I thought they were supposed to sleep during the day?! Not this one! She won't stop digging. She's making me insane.


----------



## agnesthelion

Love reading your blog and yes it cracks me up too! You seem to have SO much energy!! Sometimes I'm "tired" after reading your rants....hahahha 

Kitchen themes. Aaah yes. Very popular in the 80's and 90's but working themselves out. I was browsing Craigslist and saw an ad with a woman selling her entire Apple kitchen theme. My friend is obsessed with lemons and so her kitchen was yellow and lemon themed. I guess you can just pretty much come up with anything!!!! My kitchen doesn't really have a theme. If there is one it would be wine themed. Which is another common theme. I have a couple glass jars that I filled with wine corks. I have a wine rack on top of my cabinets that I keep wine bottles in. I also have a project I want to do where you by a huge corkboard letter of your last name and then glue wine corks on it. Its SO cute!!!

yes post pictures of your hair! Whatever you decide to do. My natural color is sh*& brown too Katie, haha, or dishwater blond. You and Morgan are too young for gray hairs but when I was preggo I stopped coloring my hair for like the first time in years and I have gray hair at my temple!!! Talk about depressing. So I have no idea how much gray I would really have. I haven't been my natural hue totally since I was probably 18 years old.

chris that is hysterical about the TV remote. I can just see you being innocent..."oh wow, the button is gone? Well gee, I have no idea what happened." hahahaha. Classic. My two LOOOOVE tv remote buttons too!!! Its rubber. Something about rubber.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, yes no idea what happened there, it just came like that. All my remotes have bits missing, only takes a second and it´s gone. Talking of eating...I could here a little bunny behind the sofa but as I have the wires rabbit proofed or so I thought, I wasn´t worried. I have just gone to flush him out as he´d been there ages and they´ve unproofed the cable, Houdini has been scratching at it and it´s slid down and down and Bandy has been munching away on it.....all the white plastic has gone but the coloured wires inside are untouched....one of these days, they will get a freaky hairdo from the electric shock. They are two little sods. 

I´ve been covering grey hairs for so long, I can´t remember when I last had none. I can tell you it is no fun and I have to do it now every three or four weeks...it is a real PAIN IN THE BUTT. There are some advantages of being my mother´s age (she´s 86) cos she doen´t have to arse about with that any more lol.


----------



## whitelop

Lisa I'm so glad you mentioned wine! I forgot that I saw the wine rack that I want at Garden Ridge! hahaha. Its shaped like a boat! Its like a john boat that is standing up and the bottom part of the interior of the boat is for the bottles and it has metal doors that cover the bottles. Then the top part of the boat which would be the bow of the boat is where you hang the glasses. It was AWESOME! And only like $60. I want it so bad, I'm going to take my husband back and make him buy it for me. Along with a ton of other stuff. I got so excited in there! hahaha. I'm so stupid sometimes, I'm like excited about 7 foot tall completely ridiculous giraffes and crazy stuff like that. And gnomes, but I love those little suckers. I can't wait. 

Hahah. They had these alligators that were stone and it made me think about this fake alligator they had at walmart. Its a floating one like this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DD84E2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 
We're going to get one to put in our pond to scare people. LMAO! We got this fake duck last year that stands on the opposite side of the pond from the back door and in the winter you can see it clearly because there is not green folage, but in the summer you can barely see it because of the greenery. In the summer its the best because when people come over they're like "OMG! Look at that bigass duck!" hahah. It always makes me laugh. So hopefully when we get the fake alligator, people will scream and run away from the alligator! hahaha. I can't wait! I'm such a crazy person. 

Lisa, I make you tired?! hahaha. Thats too funny. Surprisingly enough, I'm not very hyper active or anything. I just kind of putter around and do things here and there. I guess it comes out a little more frantic in black and white. haha. Actually, I am probably pretty exhausting because there is always some kind of BS spewing out of my mouth. lmao. My poor husband! Well, I talk to a kid all day and he doesn't have the verbal skills to talk back to me really so who else am I going to talk to? And if I don't go crazy when he gets home from work, he thinks I'm broken. 
Maybe I am a crazy person, but it leads to funny things and lots of laughs. My husband laughs at me all the time OR he just stares at me with his mouth wide open, like...what?


----------



## Chrisdoc

An alligator in your pond...that would have people running haha. 

Back to wine again...I like fancy things for my wine bottles and unusual racks but there´s not much choice here not unless you want to pay a fortune.

Another programme you should watch Morgan..it´s called Absolutely Fabulous, two girlfriends and the mother of one and the daughter...I think you might like it. 

You are a great eccentric and that leads to lots of laughter and crazy thoughts but you do have us all in fits and that can only be good. I love my daily fix on RO and look forward to getting to read your stuff. 

I can really imagine him staring at you as like....WHAT ???

I did laugh at Ellie running off with the food in her mouth...´that is just so funny and I hate it when they don´t want to be caught,...they are such slithery little devils.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh Morgan, I saw you commented about 7foot tall giraffes, I just HAD to show you whats in my front living room


----------



## agnesthelion

And I don't picture you as hyperactive or anything  I guess what I meant by tired is that you have SOOO many thoughts in one post my head is spinning after I read it!!!

But keep them coming please. I love being "tired" after reading your rants. lol


----------



## whitelop

Lisa, that giraffe is a lot like the ones I saw at garden ridge! They had all different sizes and they all different colors. They had dark ones like that but also ones that were pastel and almost kid like. They were cool, but my kid would be trying to ride the giraffe! He's a wild one. 


So I think I screwed Ellie all up! haha. I noticed yesterday when I was cleaning out her cage that there was a cecal stuck to the wood near where her box is. So I decided to put a stick on linoleum on that piece of wood so the cecals would be easier cleaned. BUT this morning I go into the kitchen and I'm checking on her and she's crammed into her little box, I was like oh god, she's broken theres something wrong. So I offer her some cilantro, nothing. So at this point(30 seconds after walking into the kitchen) I'm in full blow freak out mode! This is what was happening in my head...OMG she's got stasis, I fed her too many craisins(but I only fed her 3); she hates the smell of coffee? she's scared of the washing machine? she's still not eating this so it has to be tummy problems. She's growling at me, definitely tummy stuff! OHMYGOD SHE'S GONE INTO STASIS FROM CRAISINS! I FED HER SO MANY! 
Thats what happened in my head, but in reality what it was was the linoleum I put in front of her box was slippery and she didn't like to stand on it because she slid! I fed her a part of a banana chip and she ate it and then got out of the box to eat the cilantro but her front feet were sliding the whole time! So I put a blanket in there until I take that linoleum off the wood. 
LMAO. My mind goes into the crazy place when she looks like something is wrong! hahaha. 

My cat just licked my cinnamon bun! Ew.
So the last few days I've been really tired. I haven't pin pointed the exact cause but I think its because I haven't really eaten enough in the last few days. As much as I love food, I have the worst eating habits. I have to eat breakfast because I take vitamins, I pretty much live on salads. Like several a day, haha, its because I just love salad! I've told you guys about my love for salads, I'll eat all kinds of salad. Anyway, I think that maybe I'm not getting enough protein or not enough calories, or not enough something...? But that makes me think that's why I'm so tired. 

Oh and last night(I have a picture to go with this) but I locked my rooster out of the coop yesterday, he's being really rough with the hen and when he's in there it makes it **** near impossible for me to go into the coop to clean, feed and water. So he got kicked out yesterday. So I forgot to lock him back in last night, I went out at about 10 to get him and he was on top of the coop! haha. I opened the door but he wouldn't get back in, he just stayed up there. So I said screw you and left him up there. I wasn't going to put my hands on him, he would have attacked me from over my head and I could have gotten hurt! haha. So he slept on top of the coop! I took pictures of him up there. He's so crazy. 

I'll post pictures later, I'm going to take some Ellie today and post them too. YAY!


----------



## JBun

Lol, I can totally picture your Ellie freakout. I hate it when they panic us like that! I swear they like to make us worry about them. I had the same thing with one of my rabbits not wanting to walk on the linoleum. Dash hated linoleum too. I got sick of cleaning the carpet in her cage so I pulled the carpet out of her cage and there was linoleum underneath, but then she wouldn't come down from her second level to eat or drink. She refused to step foot on it. Sooo... I put the carpet back. Rabbit 1 Human 0, haha. I think panicking over our rabbits is pretty normal. Toby had some soft poops last night, I think from trying to switch to the walmart food. So I cut back the amout, but this morning I was worried, so I had to peak in on him just to make sure he was ok, and of course he was fine. I think cause the walmart pellets have grain and sugar in them, it makes it a little harder to transition off the sherwood, so I think I'll just have to take it a little slower and transition more slowly. I'm glad it's just the linoleum and not stasis. Stasis is a nightmare to deal with!


----------



## whitelop

I know I'm glad it was the linoleum too! She usually comes to the door of her cabinet and begs for food or to get out and she wouldn't even come to the door, she just stayed in the box. One of the only reasons I really really worried was the way she IN the box, she was facing the back of the box with her butt to me. haha. She was just trying to not touch the linoleum! 
I am also transitioning to the walmart food and I'm going SUPER slow. Like only a few pellets at a time, I have plenty of sherwood left, so I'm able to go really slow. 

Okay...so I'm addicted to pintrest! It has the best arts and crafts stuff on it! But pintrest is a liar. You look at the stuff and you're like "oh I could do that, I'm crafty!" then you start the project and you realize that pintrest is a lying SOB and you're NOT crafty, you only THINK you're crafty. But really, you just have an inordinate amount of craft stuff for making handmade cards and you think thats crafty, but it isn't, its just 'cute'. Crafty is when you stain your own furniture with pennies and vinegar. Crafty is when you use stumps to make a walkway in your garden. Crafty is when you make a drawer into an ottoman. 
I, my friends, am going to make all of those things! Because I. AM. CRAFTY!


----------



## Chrisdoc

An Ellie freakout....they do make our hearts stop sometimes but glad it was only the linoleum, that´s easily fixed. 

Morgan, I am just hear falling off the sofa laughing at you being CRAFTY....and your rant at pintrest...haven´t got a clue who they are but you obviously don´t like them. I also would love to be able to transform things but I´m not that crafty (we call it handy). I´m always amazed at people who can get something that looks like nothing and turn it into something completely different or if they can restore it. 

Making cards is useful but even I could do that and I´m not crafty. My mom used to do that at her club... I remember she always used to be sending home made cards for birthdays, Christmas, Easter, anniversaries, for anything. 

Your cage for Ellie is crafty anyway, you transformed that and it´s unique now. So your definitely are CRAFTY and you didn´t know it LOL.


----------



## whitelop

Pintrest is a website that has everything on it. www.pintrest.com
Its awesome! I actually do love it, but I don't like the way it tricks me into thinking I can do ALL of those crafts, but really...I can't. haha. The site just makes me think that I'm A LOT more capable than I am! haha. 
They have DIY stuff and crafts and hair/makeup/beauty. They have history stuff. They have kids stuff. Their kids stuff is really AMAZING! They have funny stuff. You just get to see all kinds of stuff. 
Just be careful when you check it out, because you'll be like...OH! I can do that with this dresser and then you'll get half way through and be like..I hate you pintrest! for making me think I could do this! lmao. Thats how it goes. My friend just had that problem with a wedding decoration. haha.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I think you missed an "e"-- http://pinterest.com/

But anyway, you are crafty, you silly goose. Ugh I'd type more, but my face is still numb from the root canal and I just want to lay down.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. Thanks Missy, I guess I did miss that 'e'! 

Here are some pictures that I took today of the chicks! And the rooster from last night and then a video of the rooster from today. He's a jerk. 
















I'll post the video once it loads. Stupid tinypic!


----------



## agnesthelion

Cuteness overload!!! I wanna hold one of your chicks


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Hey, it's not tinypic's fault! Photobucket fails at video too. Image hosts in general suck for video. Youtube works tons better for video, but if you don't want random people seeing your stuff, it will embed here if you set your video privacy to "unlisted"


----------



## freckale-freack2013

sorry to answer this but i have been trying to litter train my rabbit for the past 
yeah know at all she does is move the spot she wants to go next , i have tryed
every thing eg : put some of her dropings in the litter box , put hay and grass
becuse she likes her grass ! but none of that works ! know it is really bad
know and i would really like it if someone could help me or even just say that there rabbit did that ! sorry for interrupting !


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, those chicks are getting cuter every day and I love your hen as well. The rooster is so funny....looking down like he´s saying, don´t you dare move me from here...can´t wait to see the video. 

I´ll have a look at pinterest...there are lots of sites like that which make you buys loads to do things and when you set about doing them, it never turns out the same. That´s a bit like flat pack furniture which looks dead easy to put together but when you unpack it, you either have bits missing or too many bits and it´s always really complicated...

Photobucket always takes ages to upload videos and that´s if it manages to do them. I might have a go at youtube...that has to be easier.


----------



## holtzchick

L.M.A.O!!!! You are hilarious. I haven't been on in like 3 days and the second I read your blog t turns into: Ellie is driving me nuts!! I love gnome and giraffe decorations, yelling at your plants, ragging on your rooster (who I must say has quite the personality). Then OMG Ellie has stasis (and btw I'm sure it happens to all bun parents bc my boyfriend has learned to ignore my irrational thinking and panicking and always finds a way to justify things). Then back to your roosters. 

For someone who claims to be exhausted you type a LOT... Oh and how'd your hair turn out? I'd love to see that  im not going to lie my hair is like an ugly ashy brown with like a tint of red in it and for the first time in ten years I let it grow out and it's really not all as bad as I thought it was and it's nice and healthy  

Awh ou should bake healthy hay treats for Ellie that way you don't have to worry about feeding too many treats when you're clicker training. I love the pictures and I adore her tiny front paws, they remind me of Peters or even phoenixs front paws (her back ones are huge though). Oh and the digging is completely normal for most females from what I've heard from people at the rescue


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yay, that´s Morgan´s blog....never a dull moment. 

I´m doing the same as you though, stressing about the buns. Houdini doesn´t seem to be eating much, he´s not even that interested in his hay and his veggies from this morning are uneaten. I think he´s pooping OK but I need to leave him out all day today to see how he is in general. The food I bought to replace the burgess, they don´t really like it now and the new food I bought yesterday, I mixed some in but they havne´t eaten all that much this morning. It is really making me anxious as the two of the boys are fairly Ok as those love their veggies and wolf them down but Houdini is quite a slow eater so I´ll keep my eye on him but I do worry just in case. 

I just love your rooster and can´t wait to see him in action....I´d be s**t scared of him too, he´s just so big.

Just had another look at the chick pics.....:heartbeat:


----------



## whitelop

freckale-freack2013 said:


> sorry to answer this but i have been trying to litter train my rabbit for the past
> yeah know at all she does is move the spot she wants to go next , i have tryed
> every thing eg : put some of her dropings in the litter box , put hay and grass
> becuse she likes her grass ! but none of that works ! know it is really bad
> know and i would really like it if someone could help me or even just say that there rabbit did that ! sorry for interrupting !



What I would do is move the litter box to the place she wants to go to the bathroom. Rabbits sort of pick a spot to go and thats where they like to go, so put the box there and hopefully she'll go in it. 
Also continue to put the poop in the box and wipe up the pee with a paper towel and put the paper towel in the box too. 
OR what you could do, is get another litter box and put the second litter box in another place she likes to go potty. I have 3 litter boxes, two in the kitchen and one in her cage and she uses all of them. You can never have too many boxes, as long as they use them then you have enough. 
Is the bedding in the bottom of the cage? If there is, take it out and just use the bedding in the litter box, when the bedding is all over the cage it confuses the buns into thinking the whole cage is a litter box. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## whitelop

holtzchick said:


> L.M.A.O!!!! You are hilarious. I haven't been on in like 3 days and the second I read your blog t turns into: Ellie is driving me nuts!! I love gnome and giraffe decorations, yelling at your plants, ragging on your rooster (who I must say has quite the personality). Then OMG Ellie has stasis (and btw I'm sure it happens to all bun parents bc my boyfriend has learned to ignore my irrational thinking and panicking and always finds a way to justify things). Then back to your roosters.
> 
> For someone who claims to be exhausted you type a LOT... Oh and how'd your hair turn out? I'd love to see that  im not going to lie my hair is like an ugly ashy brown with like a tint of red in it and for the first time in ten years I let it grow out and it's really not all as bad as I thought it was and it's nice and healthy
> 
> Awh ou should bake healthy hay treats for Ellie that way you don't have to worry about feeding too many treats when you're clicker training. I love the pictures and I adore her tiny front paws, they remind me of Peters or even phoenixs front paws (her back ones are huge though). Oh and the digging is completely normal for most females from what I've heard from people at the rescue



Michelle! I type like 100+ words a minute, so I type a ton and to be honest, sometimes I go a little crazy and I have to delete it because it makes no sense or is totally irrelevant. lmao. I mean, more irrelevant than most of my other posts. hahaha. Sometimes it gets pretty bad. 

Yes, I should make some healthy bunny treats for Ellie. That would probably be better than too many craisins. I think I still have the recipe for some good bunny treats, I might make them this weekend and hopefully she likes them. If not, the chickens will! haha. 

I haven't done my hair yet, I'm going to do it next week. But right now, it looks crazy as hell and needs to be done. I'll post pictures next week when I color it and cut it.  I'm excited. 

I love Ellie's little front paws too. I was scared that she was going to be like some other dutches and have little stick legs that looked weird with her ball body, but she seems to be pretty proportional. lmao. I'm insane.


----------



## whitelop

This weekend my husband is going out of town to work, so I'll be here alone. I think I'm going to send my son to his grandmothers so I can have a craftastic craftacular weekend! 
I'm going to paint a spice rack I have, then antique it. I'll post pictures. Also an end table is getting a makeover and I'm super excited about that! haha. And I think what I'm most excited about is this trunk lid I have. Its from a steamer trunk from the late 1800's, I found the rest of the trunk in my barn last summer and returned them to their proper owner, it was filled with handmade clothes and aprons and letters from the Korean War, which was 1951-1953. It was like stepping back in time and it was totally amazing. 
Anyway, the lid of the trunk is still here and it has this really ornate tin of the top of it that is now really rusted, but I think I can either seal it or do something with it to preserve it even more. I also have the shelf/tray that goes in the trunk. It fits in the top of the truck and was for toiletries and small stuff like that. 
I'll take a picture of it too, because its hard to imagine just by a description, especially when its my crazy person description! lmao. I'm going to stain the shelf/tray to preserve it. And then I'm going to hang them up and make them into wall decorations. 

I'll take before and after pictures of everything that I do!

I'm excited to do all this stuff, hopefully I can get it done! I'm going to start small to get into the crafty swing and then go for the bigger stuff! I think I need a sewing machine, I want to make my own bean-bag chair for my son! I also learned how to make chalk board paint and I'm going to make my son a 'chalk board' on his wall in his room, with a frame and everything so he can draw with chalk, that will be fun for him! And such an easy clean up. 

Okay and now I'm done. Off to pinterest I go...


----------



## Chrisdoc

LMAO...you are priceless...craftastic and craftacular...I think they should add those to the Oxford English Dictionary. 

You are going to be so busy this weekend´if you do all that, I don´t know where you get the energy but I can´t wait to see what you end up with. The trunk lid sounds fabulous and that is old. How good of you to give the stuff back to the owner....letters from Korea, had they left the stuff by mistake maybe forgotten about it...that is such a great story. 

I´m useless at sewing. I remember at school, they made us make things and mine were always weird and I could never wear any of them but I did try, it´s just not my thing. I´m better at baking lol. 

I love those bean bags. A friend of mine bought like a bean bag chaise lounge and I tried it at her house and it was fantastic. Course here´s me thinking of the buns and it would have been great to sit on in the house cos they could walk all over you but when she told me what she´d paid for it.....I think it was around 400 Euros proper price although she got it on sale and it was still expensive....nice though so maybe it is better just to make them yourself.


----------



## whitelop

"I remember at school, they made us make things and mine were always weird and I could never wear any of them"
^^^^
Chris, that made me laugh so hard! haha. I don't know why. I think its because I pictured you with your British accent saying it was weird and I loved it and made me laugh! 

Hopefully I'll be able to do all the stuff I want to do this weekend. With no husband or child distractions I should be able to get a fair amount done! I might start on the spice rack tonight. I can't wait. I love being crafty, as long as it works out for me. lmao.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, they were weird, a waste of material and all chucked out years ago....I can just about manage to darn socks, I buy stick on patches to repair jeans and trousers and I can take a hem on something but that just about covers my sewing skills...ask me to change a plug, put up a light, fix a switch, fix a chewed wire (lol) and I´m your girl lol.


----------



## holtzchick

That's so cool that you will have a craft filled weekend!! I used to love doing stuff like that, now I'm just always running around like a chicken with its head cut off! Normally I would also type more but my laptop charger broke yet again and I'm on an iPad, this thing is so glitchy !!! 

Yeah can't wait to see your pictures


----------



## agnesthelion

UHg I'm so jealous you have grandparents (or parents, grandparents to AJ) that will take your kid for overnight. Neither of our parents will do that! My MIL is flipping clueless and I wonder how she raised two boys into adulthood. And she hates babysitting her grandkids and basically refuses to do it or complains when you ask her. So I haven't asked her in probably 3 years. I sure as heck won't leave my child with someone who doesn't want to watch him. And then my mom works full time still, is married and busy, she will watch him gladly and she does babysit from time to time but she would never ask to do it and I never want to ask her too much. So I'm always envious of my friends who have baby sitting options like that. I would do ANYthing for a free weekend with just me and my husband........

Anyway, great craft ideas! I'm not craft. Wish I was, but im not. I'm not patient enough, I want it done NOW haha. I've been on pinterest, I like the recipes. But everything else, UHg, I joke it's a great waynto make yourself feel like a failure in life because it's all these great kid ideas, crafts, projects, kids games...stuff I will never take the time to do, hahahhahaha.

Yes post pictures of your hair and crafts! I want to see. Hope little Ellie has been doing good. She is such a character and definitely keeping you on your toes. My two aren't diggers at all thank goodness. Arch will dig at phone book pages.....have you tried a phone book for her?


----------



## whitelop

My MIL doesn't live here, she lives in Chicago, so she always wants my kid. Which is fine with me. She's only keeping in today until this evening, because shes leaving to go back to Chicago early early in the morning. My son loves to go over there, he loves to play with the toys that he doesn't see all the time and my MIL is so good with him. She loves him to pieces. The only time I worry when he goes somewhere is when he goes to my dads house and I don't really know why. I guess because I don't really like my dad that much, so it makes me a little wary. But oh well. My mom is the only one who doesn't really see my kid that often, she lives like 20 minutes away but works full time and goes to school full time, so she doesn't really have the time. She does try to come out on Sundays, so its okay. We have all the time in the world. 
Lisa, if we were closer, I would watch your son for you so you and your hub could have some adult time! 

My son just left, and I'm having my first cup of coffee at 10am, sad. So I figured I jump on here and catch up on stuff and share what happened last night. 
We went to walmart to get some stuff for me for this weekend. Now, usually I go to the store myself the night before he leaves and get what I need, so I don't have to worry about him breathing down my neck. haha. But last night we went together after going to get something to eat. So for food I grabbed a bag of salad and a box of snack bag goldfish. lmao. Thats what I grabbed for eating for the whole weekend. Ridiculous. My husband gave me a hard time for only eating salads, it was pretty funny. I did grab other things, like kosher hotdogs to make my own corndogs for the kid. hahaha. We were wandering around walmart aimlessly, it was so silly. But we were laughing and thats all that matters. lol 
BUT the best part of this is after we left the store, we live on a main road so we have to turn on blinkers on to turn into the driveway way before the driveway, so people don't crawl up our butts while we're trying to turn. So this jerk last night decided he would crawl up into our backseat with us while we tried to turn, so I threw my drink at him! lmao. I was like f that! this is happening! I threw it at them and it was like inches from hitting the car. The car behind the car I threw the drink at, they saw the whole thing and I bet they laughed so hard! I would have if I saw a big ass cup flying out a car window! I went a picked the cup out of the road, so it didn't blow into my neighbors yard. 
My husband laughed so hard at me. He was like "wow baby! Usually your aim with the cups aren't nearly THAT good! You almost got it!" 
Yep, thats what happens when you tailgate me! I will throw all kinds of stuff at your car! 

Hahaha. Yes, I'm a crazy person. Now I'm going to eat my tastykake and drink the rest of my coffee and fight off the snow to do my crafts! Stupid snow! 
I'll post pictures later! Of the things that I'm doing today, I've got so many ideas for my house now, I need to start writing things down. Pinterest is the best thing to happen to my house!


----------



## whitelop

So I painted my little spice rack thing and it looks good. I still have to sand it down again and put the doors back on it. I'll post the pictures today to show you guys. Its blue! I love it. Its my favorite color blue, its super beachy and lovely. I figured since my kitchen has green appliances and half pink walls, then I should make my whole kitchen into one giant freaking rainbow! I can't wait! That means, I won't be limited on what I can put in my kitchen because of color. haha. 

So Ellie, I let my friend paper mache this giant letter in my kitchen today. She was using this giant box lid that I have as her work surface, so was sitting in the floor. And let me tell you guys, this rabbit...this rabbit is the most friendly-personable rabbit I've ever seen. She just let my friend scoop her right up, she sat next to her while she paper mached. She just hung out with us most of the afternoon and was so sweet! Then after we went back into the living room when my son got home, she got into the box lid that the paper mached L was in and started to eat the box! haha. She left the letter alone thankfully. We used flour and water paper mache glue, so it wasn't poisonous to Ellie or anything. But this box lid is HUGE, she looks so small in it, but she LOVES it! I can hear her eating the edges and digging in it and tearing up pieces! She's having a blast. I'll try to get some pictures of her too! 
So my friend didn't realize I made the cabinet into Ellie's cage, so she goes into my kitchen and was like; 'why is there wire on your cabinet door?' Then she looked in and was like 'omg! Ellie's in there! Is that her cage now?' I said yes and she was like 'WOW! NOW THAT'S CRAFTY!' lmao.


----------



## whitelop

I also wanted to say that my heart goes out to Christina. I feel so bad about Taz. Its so sad because its so hard to lose them. 
I'm just totally shocked! 
Binky Free Taz, you were not here long enough and you will be dearly missed! :rainbow: :hearts


----------



## Hyatt101

Thank you so much Morgan. Taz will be dearly missed always. :hearts:


----------



## whitelop

My road rage is outrageous. Its calmed down a lot because when I'm driving for the most part I have my son in the car so I can't let loose like normal. But when its just me, watch out! haha. I would call my dad and he would put me on speaker phone so the guys around the office could listen to my amazingly awful-sometimes racist-and completely outrageous road rage rants. Its pretty bad. My dad always said that I should have a camera in my car to capture my rages and then put them on youtube and I would be famous! lmao. I just SAY what everyone is THINKING! haha. It gets real. 

Yes Ellie is a special bun for sure! haha. She just doesn't care who picks her up. Shes just so friendly. 

I'm scared of the craftiness thats coming out of my brain right now. I'm like having to leave notes in my phone of things I think of because I can't remember all of them. But I'm tell you guys, pinterest is going to be the best thing to EVER happen to my house. lmao. My house is going to be like one of those amazing little gnome cottages you see. Its going to be amazing! I have such plans for my sons room and for his new PLAYROOM! I'm so excited for his playroom. Its going to be super de-duper awesome! He's going to love it! 

OH. I just got had to seriously man-handle my rooster! He's been sleeping on top of the pen they're in. I've been locking him out of the coop during the day because he's been really rough with the hen and I don't like it. Its not fair to her. Anyway, I haven't been putting him up at night because he hops up on the 6 foot tall pen and sleeps on the tarp, he seems pretty comfortable up there. BUT this morning it snowed and all day its been over cast and cold out, so tonight its FREEZING! I had to go out there and get him and put him in the house, I turned the light on for the chicks and hen. He wouldn't get down off the coop, so I had to grab him...I caught a spur to the palm! He drew blood, like a puncture wound! haha. I had to grab his legs and *try* to gently pull him down to the ground. Didn't work. He started flapping and going nuts and trying to bite my hand. It was crazy, so I sort of slammed him down to the ground and stunned him a bit. He's okay and nothings broken because I thought that I DID hurt him. I didn't. I was terrified that I was going to have to bring him in the house to splint a broken leg or something. Ugh. Stupid bird. He should have just gone with it. Anyway, he went into the house and laid down in the light with the others. So they're warm, now I have to worry that my coop is going to catch on fire. lmao. 

My brain needs a break.


----------



## whitelop

So this morning I woke up a little on the ill side, on the wrong side of the bed if you will. haha. 
I think I have also found that kids shows make me more ranty than usual. Take yesterday for example, I watched 4 minutes of spongebob and then turned it off, only had one rant about stupid girls. Then this morning, I've been watching the backyardagians for like 10 minutes and I've already made 4 rants in my head. One of which I will share and one of which I will NOT share, I don't think ya'll can handle it. lmao. 

So here we go. This show, the backyardagians...is racist...against pirates. They're pretending to be pirates and I would like to know where people got this idea that pirates actually said Aaarrrgggg? That just seems like a ridiculous word to say, even for a pirate. I sort of get where the peg legs come in, its like the first prosthetic. But why was there so much buried treasure? Why are all these shows about pirates trying to find buried treasure? I mean, how many people go out to a deserted island and bury their life's worth? It makes no sense. And I'm pretty sure that in this show they were singing "what do you do with a scurvy pirate?" It took a few minutes to realize they replaced 'drunken' with 'scurvy' and it made me mad, like don't sing that song if you can't sing it right. BUT what bothered me the most is...they never said the cure for scurvy! So I'm in the kitchen staring my coffee maker down, who is slower than molasses in the middle of a blizzard on a mountain top and this is whats happening...show-"what do you do with a scurvy pirate?" and I'm all "GIVE HIM AN ORANGE!" haha. But not like happy yelling to add to this song, its like manly-angry yelling "GIVE HIM A FREAKING ORANGE...AHHHHHHH! STUPID SHOW! YOU HAVE TO SHARE THE CURE TO SCURVY ALONG WITH SINGING THAT STUPID SONG!" 
I was also like to add to the pirate thing by saying WE STILL HAVE PIRATES, even in this day and age. They're still here. They just don't sail around in Cog's or Argosy ships anymore, they're on sail boats and catamarans and they're wearing regular clothes and Nike sneakers, they probably don't say aaarrrrgggg they probably speak Afrikaan's. Anyway, pirates aren't an extinct species of people, they're still here but in tv shows they tend to only focus on the 17-18th century pirates. They don't talk about vikings too much, do they? Do they have a problem with vikings? 

I'm going to leave my Christopher Columbus rant out of it, because its a little rowdy. But I will say that he was one of the ones to bring back a venereal disease to England. So you have that moron to thank for that England! He brought it back from the Caribbean. Too bad there wasn't penicillin back then! Jerk. 

I've had some coffee and gotten that out of my system, so I think I could be okay now. I'm going to finish my coffee and finish my spice rack. 

OHHH! I wanted to talk about Ellie. I left her out of the cabinet last night and she went TOTALLY INSANE IN THE KITCHEN! I could hear her when I was trying to go to sleep, she was running around and thumping and binkying and digging in that giant box top. She was going nuts. She was also playing with her food measuring cup, so I could hear the plastic cup thud sounds for like an hour. It was nuts! Then I came down this morning, there are like 10 stray poops, pee from where she put her big butt over the edge, a sheet had been dragged out of the cubby next to her cage(it is an animal sheet), the box has this huge hole dug in it. lmao I don't know how such a tiny rabbit packs such a tremendous punch. 
So her little litter boxes, her butt is too big! I guess the way a dutch is shaped is...ball-like. So she has this smaller front end and this MASSIVE ball butt! haha. She has a hard time with the litter boxes that are small I think. But I'm not replacing the small ones with big ones, she just has to put her big butt all the way in the box. lmao. She's still not fat, but round. Just as in the shape round...ball-like. hahahaha. 

I have this fantastic idea for AJ's easter basket, I'm excited for it. And now I'm really done. I'll post pictures later!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

AHAhAHAHAHA! Wtf Morgan! I'm gone for just a few days and all this craziness happens?!?!?! I wish we all lived close to each other, we would have a ball!  ohhh I love your pirate rant, I agree 110% Leo asked me the other day, "Do pirates still exist?" I'm like wth man?! Of course they do! I never understood the deal about buried treasure. Maybe that's their idea of a savings account or a bank or some crap haha. I want to hear you Christopher Columbus rant! Oh and also, about the road rage. If I yell at people Leo gets all pissed off at me and lets me that I talk to much when I drive, so I went on strike. Ha. 

Ok dad-gummit! I will go check out Pinterest.com hahaha, you have said it so many times that I am curious. I mean, I have a account and they send me emails, but I never could figure it out so I don't open the emails, just hit delete. Lol! 

Ellie is a little bit psycho, she must get that from her momma! Lol!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I´ve been away two days and coming back, I had so missed your rants. I laughed so much at the pirate rant that I had a coughing fit and got a massive cramp and have been trying to get rid of it for the last ten minutes. I guess you´re right about all that buried treasure, never made sense that they´ve stash it away on a deserted island but I suppose when we´re kids, we never really notice anything as dumb as that. Yes, pirates do still exist but now wield sub machine guns and kidnap innocent people, times have changed. 

Must admit don´t see many kids shows not having kids but do sometimes catch sponge bob or dora the explorer or a couple of other ones but it´s amazing how they do misinform kids about certain things. 

YOu must tell us about your Christopher Columbus rant...I feel really feel slighted now you´re telling me he took veneral disease to England...you really have to tell me the whole story. 

Ellie is keeping you busy, she just likes you to have lots to do but she does make me laugh, mine are sometimes like that, poop explosions, naughty moments and times when you just feel like screaming lol. I´m with Lisa, I wonder what would have happened to her had you not taken her home...she was one lucky baby bunny.


----------



## whitelop

I have thought about where Ellie would have ended up. She probably would have ended up as some terrible little child's pet because she was the smallest one there, the parent would be like "oh that ones so tiny and cute! We want that one!" then they would take her home, feed her nothing put pellets and carrots and lettuce at 6 weeks old because the thought that "RABBITS LOVE CARROTS! THATS THE ONLY THING THEY LIKE TO EAT! LIKE BUGS BUNNY!" Then she would have grown up a few months being man-handled by gross kids, then she would have bitten one of them and then have been set free or put on craigslist or whatever...it would have been terrible for her! I think she got pretty lucky popping out from under that other bunny when she did, for me to see her! haha. 

She has been sleeping on a little blanket I put in front of the fridge for her. She likes it there, its kind of cute. Except she won't move when I open the fridge door. She's so silly sometimes. 
I did notice that she didn't eat many of her pellets last night. I gave her fresh hay in all her litter boxes in the later part of the day, so maybe she was just enjoying the night time fresh hay. 
Or because I'm transitioning her food, maybe she doesn't like the sherwood anymore, she just wants the new pellets? Who knows. 
BUT I did give her some butter lettuce and she ate that, so I don't think theres a problem with her. lol 

I don't really remember what the rant about Christopher Columbus was about, because its not fresh in my mind. When I wrote it yesterday though, it was pretty bad, so thats why I didn't keep it on here. I think it was mostly how I don't like him. I'm part Native American, so it bothers me! 

Kids shows make in completely insane. The only one I can really handle is spongebob. It sometimes makes me nuts, but doesn't bother me THAT much. I think Phineas and Ferb is my favorite though. It isn't really made for kids my son's age, its for older kids. But that show is amazing.


----------



## whitelop

Okay, so here is my cabinet. 
A little summary of what I did. I got this little spice cabinet at good will for like $2, like a year ago. I put it up on a shelf and never did anything with it because I didn't have a place to put it. Then when I painted the kitchen, I took something down and found the spice cabinet, so I decided to use it! I put it up on the wall, but I didn't like it because I didn't like the dark color it was. It was stained this really dark finish and it was too dark for my kitchen and a lot darker than my cabinets. So after seeing a bunch of stuff on pinterest, I got inspired to make that little cabinet better and to take my first steps into making my kitchen into this brightly colored really lovely place! haha. 
So what I did was this...I sanded the cabinet down. 
Then I painted it blue! Yes blue, its bright! After painting a few coats and letting it dry over night, I went back to "antique" it. During the antiquing process, I sanded the whole thing again, and sanded some edges more than others and made it look like it had been worn down around the handles and stuff. 
So I took a $2 cabinet, a 97 cent bottle of paint and made it into this great blue antiqued spice cabinet! haha. 
Now here are the pictures! 

This is with a little sanding, I realized I didn't take a picture before I started!






One coat of paint down! 





Second coat, getting ready for the "antiquing".





This is the whole thing, antiqued. 





A better view of the top. 





I really like it! I think its pretty cute. I'm going to start adding all kinds of bright colors to my kitchen now, to make it really bright and open and fresh. I can't wait. I hope you guys like it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

It´s absolutely fantastic, love the colour, would love to see where you put it in your kitchen. You are so crafty...you were right. You´ve been hiding your light under a bushel...now that´s a good old English expression lol. What a change from the original and you´d never believe you only spent 3$ on it. I am impressed girl. 

Ellie was one lucky bunny. You´re probably right, she´d have ended up in some house with loads of kids who get bored with her in no time and feed her badly and would have ended up either being thrown out or rehomed. Good job she popped out when she did. 

Mine like blankets but if you put it there in front of the fridge, don´t expect me to move lol. She´s probably filling up on hay, haven´t had any pics recently...I feel an Ellie fix coming on.


----------



## whitelop

Chris! Thank you for reminding me! I took a picture of Ellie today in her new favorite place in front of the fridge and I totally forgot to post it when I was posting pictures of my spice thing! haha. 
Here it is! 

I liked the way she had her front legs all stretched out. She was so comfortable!


----------



## Chrisdoc

She is just adorable. Houdini and Snowy sit like that all the time..I think it´s their chilled out posture and I love the way they look. Her coat is so shiny, I just wanna pick her up and cuddle her. She´s growing into a lovely little lady.


----------



## whitelop

So remember this morning I said that Ellie hadn't eaten all of her pellets from her bowl? And I was a little worried, but I gave her some lettuce and she was fine? So we all figured she was just filling up on hay? Well...that wasn't the case. 
I found out what she was eating, instead of her pellets. 

This is what I found. This rabbit is ridiculous. 









That bag of food is in a box that is filled with her stuff. It has her litter scooper and little broom/dust pan. Her hay is right next to it on a pile of her dirt blankets(as you can see) haha. I guess the bag open when I scooped it this morning when I gave her some pellets. And I guess she likes the new walmart pellets better than she likes the sherwood. lmao. 

And how do you know your rabbit has been under something she shouldn't have been under?
Its all in her face. 










Yep, thats how its been going tonight. lmao. She's totally insane.


----------



## JBun

Lol, crazy bun!  Of course she likes the walmart food better, it has sugar in it, and we know our rabbits are sugar fanatics. My rabbits pick all of the new tastier food, out first, now that I'm switching them over.

Haha, caught in the act Ellie! I hate when my rabbits go crawling under something, and come out covered in dust bunnies that I then, have to clean off them.

Love your spice rack! Wish I was feeling crafty


----------



## lyndym

I HAVE FINALLY CAUGHT UP ON THIS THING. Thank goodness, it seemed like every time I revisited, there were maybe a dozen new pages tacked on to the end! 

Anyway, Ellie is so adorable. I couldn't believe the last two pictures and how big she's gotten! A couple things from your recent updates - I absolutely love the colour you painted that cabinet, I'm sure it looks great in your kitchen! I can't wait to see all the bright things you put in there, Luke and I had the cutest little yellow vintage oven in our first apartment a couple of years ago, and I miss the way it made my kitchen feel. And about Ellie's big butt - Doc has the same problem. Not normally when he's in the big cage they will eventually share, but the stupid smaller one has to have a smaller box, and every morning after he spends the night in it, there's pee everywhere. It's reason number one that these two gotta get bonded fast.


----------



## Chrisdoc

How I laughed at that naughty bunny....it´s so funny that dust all over her whiskers, the evidence was there, no wonder she wasn´t eating much. In that last picture, the face says it all..yeah, I´ve been busted, so what hahaha.


----------



## whitelop

She doesn't care! When I caught her last night, I heard some digging but it sounded really muffled. So I was like wth is going on there? Where is she? So I walked in and she was right in front of her cage, with stuff all over her whiskers. I look in her cage and that piece of wood that covered the awkward hole in the bottom of the cage, the wood was pushed to the side. I think that I actually did it yesterday and forgot to move it back, so she got under the cabinet. haha. I guess its a little dusty under there because it never gets moved. Ew. When we re-do our floor in there, it should be pretty interesting to see whats actually under there. NOT. Yuck, its going to be gross. 

Lisa, her face does look more adult! She looks like a big girl now, but she's still so small. I tried to get a picture of my husband holding her last night, but he wouldn't let me! He was like NO! I need a haircut and I don't want a picture right now! I'm tired! Then he whined some more and put her down. haha. It was funny. We caught her 3 other times in the food bag, I guess I should probably close it, but that thought never occurred to me last night, lmao. 

Lyndy, I bet your little yellow oven was great. Was it a wall oven? It was probably from the late 70s-early 80s. If it was the brighter yellow then I think it was 80s. If I remember my colors right. I have avocado green for my stove and fridge, they're both from the 70s. And they're AMAZING! I think I'm going to get some avocado green appliance paint and paint my microwave and washer and dryer the same green. That way they all match, I think it will really pull the room together. hahaha. I can't wait to start finding some new brightly colored things to put into the kitchen. Or just anything for that matter, I'm not limited for color any more! haha. I want my kitchen to look like the parents kitchen of Parenthood. I'm painting my cabinets avocado too, but like a shade or two lighter than my appliances, so it won't be TOO much avocado. Then all the other colors, I think its going to be amazing. 

At this moment, my rooster is crowing and my son is telling him to HUSH! haha. Its so funny. Its over cast here today so my rooster is a little confused and will crow all day! haha. 

My whole household is trying to age me. I feel really stressed out and a little crazy in the head. I feel like my brain never stops running and my head really hurts this morning. I don't sleep because I'm constantly worried about things. Its making me totally insane...really. 

Oh and I thought this was funny this morning. I take 3 vitamins a day, and this morning I had to add some motrin to that for my head. So I look at my hand with 3 pills and it just looks like I'm trying to take care of myself, then I add 2 more pills-making it 5 in my hand-then it looks like I'm an old lady having to take all kinds of pills in the morning. haha. I thought it was sort of funny this morning. Maybe not. At least I actually took them though, half the time I put my vitamins in my pocket and forget for hours to take them. haha. Stupid.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just goes to show you can´t give them an inch...she´s been feasting for the last few days. Her face is changing but it´s still such a lovely face.

Your kitchen sounds great and the colours I really like...they are sort of 70´s but I like that kind of stuff. Sometimes I hate all this modern monochrome metallic art deco stuff, it all looks exactly the same. I think it´s nice nowadays to do something different and unique. 

Your rooster sounds like a real character, I can imagine your son telling him that it´s time to stop now lol.

You remind me of a friend of a friend who used to sell Herbalife products and we were having lunch with her. Well, you´re not like her but I remembered that day...anyway, just before lunch she poured all these coloured pills into her hand, there must have been over a dozen and just threw them down her throat...I was sitting there with my mouth open...don´t know what they were but wow, that´s a lot of pills. So your three are like not that many. I laugh at my mom when she´s over here cos she never remembers to take her pills and I always have to give them to her and make sure she swallow every one and when I call her to ask her if she´s taken her pills, she can never remember lol...I hate pills, I´ve taken more in the last four days than in the last four years.


----------



## whitelop

I feel like an old person when I forget to take my vitamins. Like, at 3pm I'll reach in my pocket and find them when I was supposed to take them at 8am. haha. How sad. I have the memory of...well, I don't know. But its not very good. 

I had this rant about the weather, but I just couldn't put it up. It would have been such a waste to read because I'm just complaining about mother nature being such a B. haha. I just need spring summer to get here, like tomorrow. That would be nice.


----------



## whitelop

So I'm eating lunch right now and I turned this kid show on for my son. Its Banana's in Pyjama's. This show is so stupid. OMG. I'm actually having anxiety watching this show. Their names are B1 and B2. They just got a fish from the ocean and its in a bag and they were running with the fish and swinging it everywhere, then they dropped the fish and the bag bounced down the hill. What? Who puts that in a kids show? Now kids are going to think that its okay to shake the fish bag and its okay to bounce it down the hill. Now the fish is desperately trying to get away from these crazy ass bananas in pyjamas. 
I can't tell if their adults or kids. There is also a bear family that lives next to them, they're called the Teddy's. I don't know if they're adults or kids either? They all live by themselves and I'm super confused. I'm a little disturbed actually. And there is a monkey scientist. 
Their pyjama's actually have B1 and B2 on the lapels of their pyjama's. Ahhh. I want to throw these bananas off a cliff. Oh thank god, they let the fish go back to the ocean! I hate this show. I hate kid shows. They make my brain go to the crazy place. Ugh. 

And now I can't stop spelling pyjama's like that. The other way to spell it, the un-American way to spell pyjama's. 

Ohhh. And since I'm the subject of tv. I watched this documentary yesterday about this family in West Virginia. The White family. OMG! They were the most redneck, insane family I've ever seen. Like those people are where rednecks came from...they spawned the rednecks. It was completely ridiculous. I cleaned the windows on my french doors and sat in the floor and watched this documentary and my jaw was on the floor. I could not, for the life of me, close my mouth because I was in such shock about what I was watching. It was totally insane. The doc is called The Wild and Wonderful Whites, if anyone wanted to look it up. I caution anyone foreign to watch it with an open mind, all american's are not like this. haha. The doc should come with a warning that says, you should have a cushion for your chin on the floor, because you'll never get your mouth closed again. OR, very offensive stuff. You're about the watch the birth family of the modern day redneck, beware. Not even kidding guys, and I live in and LOVE the south. I was embarrassed to even say that I'm from the south. So bad. These people got married in a grocery store, in the flower department. IN A GROCERY STORE. Shocked. I was shocked. Sorry, I had to get that out. I'm going to make my husband watch it tonight so he can be as shocked as I am. hahahaha. Everyone watch it! 

Organization is-a calling me.


----------



## lyndym

Your avocado kitchen sounds amazing! It also makes me want the avocados I just bought to hurry up and ripen already. 

Also I totally remember Bananas in Pyjamas. I think it was first aired when I was a kid. I was never into it, but I saw it at a friend's house a few times. Totally weird show. Also I despise bananas, I only ever buy them for the rabbits, and that is rare. I just found some freeze dried ones at Trader Joe's that make a good treat, and they also don't smell and smush and are generally less disgusting!


----------



## agnesthelion

I've never seen this show either about bananas in pajamas? B1 and b2? wow. It sounds kinda stupid . 

I need to see that documentary. Stuff like that fascinates me. Have you seen Honey Boo Boo? I watched that with my jaw on the ground too.


----------



## whitelop

I HAVE seen Honey Boo Boo, but here's the thing; I LOVE it. I love to watch anything that makes me feel better about myself. That show is one of the things that makes me fell flipping great! hahaha. I just don't get the stereotype about southerns. When I first went and met my husbands grandparents and his aunt and uncle, the first thing his aunt said to me, swear to god was..."OMG! You have all your teeth and you have no accent! I thought you were from South Carolina?" I just stood there like...what? OMG did she just say that to me? HOW RACIST! hahaha. She's really nice though, they were just shocked I guess. 
I haven't always lived in a small town, I lived in downtown Charlotte when I was growing up. Then as I became a teenager I dated a guy with a truck and we would go play in the mud in four wheel drive and that was it for me, I knew that I never wanted to live in the city again.
But with Honey Boo Boo, I sort of get that. They're crazy as hell, but they're just regular people who don't have much money but they get by and get to have a little fun while they're at it. I think that that show has sort of make the south look like a bunch of goobers, but it has also shown REAL people, the stuff that happens in real like, like teen pregnancy, going to food auctions(which I have never been a part of, but my husband has LOL), the husband working SO hard, to live in a not so great house and still trying to make it so all his kids and wife still have a good life. I sort of get that, its the American story. BUT they run around acting crazier than sh*t house rats and thats not cool. Plus June has no control of her kids! haha. 

Now I have to watch some Honey Boo Boo and feel better about myself. 
But Lisa if you watch the Wild and Wonderful Whites, let me know! DON'T WATCH IT WITH YOUR SON! It has lots of cursing and drug use! LOL thats my disclaimer. 

I organized my bathroom last night, it was amazing. I'll show you guys pictures of my cabinets because I have to show off my awesomely amazing organizational skills. lmao. I also organized Ellie's little cubby thing with all of her junk and it looks pretty good, it will look better once I get her switched to one food and there isn't different food things in there. I share more about my methods later! 

So I have a question about Ellie's eating? She isn't eating the Sherwood anymore, at all. She hates it now, because she wants that sugary awesomeness of the walmart food. I HAD been transitioning her to the new food, but then she skipped me feeding her and just started eating for herself. So she's basically eating JUST the walmart food. I'm going to have to measure the walmart food out though, because she's a piggy. I think I'm going to start out with half a cup a day, because she doesn't get too many greens yet, I don't know why I guess because shes a baby and I'm scared of breaking her. haha. She gets stuff everyday but she only gets lettuces and cilantro. Anyway, can I just switch her all the way over to the walmart food? Her poop looks good still, no soft poops or anything, I'm constantly in her litter box checking. If I went ahead and switched her I could feed the rest of the sherwood to my chickens because they really like it! haha. There is only like 2 cups left of the sherwood. LOL. 

I'm watching the Wonder Pets with my son and this show is...special.  I just feel like these shows promise a lot of kids. Like if you get in a tiny boat that flies you can be in Africa in like 4 minutes. Makes so sense. I've started putting on a bunch of national geographic shows, I know he doesn't understand them but I'm hoping that all the information I learned yesterday about the Middle Ages, he'll learn through osmosis. lmao.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I think she'll be fine with the food switch if she already spent a couple days eating it and doesn't have any funny poops. I could be wrong, because I've apparently been blessed with a bunny with an iron stomach, but that's my thought. I also kept gradually increasing Monty's greens every week even when she was still under 6 months, and she never had a single squishy poo! She even ate a foam "foot" (stick-on cushion thing) from the bottom of a planter yesterday and was completely unfazed. Crazy bun!

And I used to catch the beginning of Bananas in Pyjamas on WCIU back when i was watching something else on it in high school...I don't remember what, but yeah, that show looked completely f'n annoying and STUPID. This is coming from me, who could stand Teletubbies and Pokemon on my sick days. I loved the vacuum (nunu?) on Teletubbies.


----------



## whitelop

Well, my rooster has broken my finger. 
The gate was open to their coop because of the wind and the hen was out. I went out to shut it and get her in, the roo comes out of the coop and full on starts attacking me. I grabbed a small stick, like 12" long to try to fight him off. He jumped over the stick and jabbed his spur into my right middle finger. At first I didn't think it was that bad, until it started pouring blood. It took me 10 mins to get back into the house, even then he followed me up the steps. 
My finger started to swell and is now 3 times the size if my other fingers and I can't bend it. It is excruciating. Its only a small cut, but I think when he got his spur in there, he did damage to the bone. 
I taped it to my index finger and it hurts even more taped. I just want to cry. Actually I am crying because it hurts so bad. 

He is leaving next week, I have some hopefully coming to get him. I just can't deal with his constant aggression. He wouldn't stop attacking me. I'm so upset right now.


----------



## JBun

That's horrible Morgan! I hope your finger is ok. Try an ice compress, if you haven't already. Should keep the swelling down.

Well, at least he'l be gone soon and you won't have to deal with his craziness anymore. Now you can raise you up a sweet and friendly roo from your babies.


----------



## whitelop

I know once I'm actually able to get to the babies, I should be able to get a really sweet baby roo out of the flock. I hope so. 
I feel so nauseous because it hurts so bad. I don't know what to do for it! I've only ever broken a toe. But now this is a finger I need! You don't realize how much you need the middle finger until you lose the ability to use it. 

What should I do for my finger?!


----------



## Hyatt101

Ouch! I winced just reading that! Mean old rooster


----------



## JBun

Haha, no more flipping anyone off for a while, jk  Taking some ibuprofen would probably help, and the ice. I think if you keep it slightly elevated above your heart, the throbbing won't be as bad. If it really is broken, you may need it seen to, and you may need antibiotics. You could just wait and see how it is when the pain and swelling subside. I would probably place my hand on a pillow in what ever way is the most comfortable.


----------



## lyndym

Your finger sounds super painful. Have you gone to see a doctor? Maybe ice it for now, Tylenol or Advil for pain and swelling.

Also, are we discussing Honey Boo-Boo now??? One of my friends was constantly referencing that show, so one night I sat down and watched THE WHOLE THING on YouTube. In one sitting. So many shocking things.. the fact that they eat road kill, their recipe for "sketti," their idea that a great anniversary dinner date takes place in a buffet.. THE REDNECK GAMES where they kept flinging themselves in this pit of watery mud!! But really, you can tell they love each other and have a great sense of family. But again.. THEY EAT ROADKILL. Which they probably don't have to do with the amount of extreme couponing that goes on in their house. I think she said something like "Well none of us has gotten sick eating roadkill burgers yet!" YET.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha Jenny, I still have the left hand to flip people off with!
I actually think I'm going to have to go to the doctor, which sucks!

I feel so tired and weird. I think I'm going throw up then pass out. This is terrible, I've never felt pain like this and I had a kid! And I have tattoos and I've had my foot stepped on by a horse, barefoot. 

Sorry for being a big girl, but this is absolutely terrible.


----------



## JBun

You may need something stronger than advil then, if it's hurting that much. It probably is broken then, or dislocated. He may have even severed something important in there. I think you should go get it looked at. That does suck! Good to know that you aren't restrained from flipping people off with your other hand though, haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

The smaller bones are sometimes worse than the larger ones but I´d get off to the doctor and have it seen to just in case it needs relocating or maybe he got a nerve as well. THey should also give you something stronger for the pain which you´ll probably need. 

I walked into the bathroom door a couple of years ago and broke one of my toes...hell, did it hurt like hell. 

If Ellie´s not had any strange poops with the new food yet, sounds like she´ll be OK , she´s obviously decided for herself what she wants. You could maybe start her on a few new veggies and see how she goes. No market for me this week cos of the cold so mine are on store bought salads and stuff....not complaining yet though haha.


----------



## PaGal

I hope you have gone to the doctors by now. If it swelled up immediately that is one thing but if it took some time to swell then it could be infected which could be why it hurts so bad or the spur could have hit some nerves. I was sitting on my couch once and playing around with my dog. Somehow I managed to impale the palm of my hand on his huge canine tooth. Blood running down my arm and it hurt so bad yes I felt like vomiting and I couldn't cuss because I had one of the girls sitting right next to me. It also took me five minutes before I could even get up to clean it since it hurt so bad. 

And yes, I had two kids, lopped off the top of a finger, chipped my shin bone, stepped on a hoe (my husbands fault) and the handle cracked me right above the eyebrow. Should have gotten stitches but was too tired. Passed out pregnant with my daughter, feel on my face and needed stitches in my eyebrow and chin. The list goes on. Some things just hurt way more than others. Also, you have to watch with fingers. My uncle broke a knuckle and the stupid dr splinted it. Well the knuckle fused as it healed and he couldn't bend it. Another dr had to rebreak it.


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg how did I miss all of this about your finger!?!? Ive been struggling lately with keeping up with these blogs. Haha, I was good for a while but I swear I turn my head for a sec and boom I lose track.

Anyway, how's it today? Gosh that is horrible Morgan and it sounds so painful. I agree maybe you do need something more than advil..........?


----------



## whitelop

Well, I went to the doctor this morning and its not broken, just SUPER infected. Like gravely infected. Its what you called an insta-infection! Because all the bacteria on the roo's spurs/foot area. The doctor said if I had let to go on much longer that there is a possibility that I could have lost my finger. 
I knew last night after getting 3 hours of sleep, between the crying that there was a MAJOR problem. 
So I got a big ol' shot of antibiotics in the ass, couldn't even feel it over the pain of my hand and then a prescription of some other super strong antibiotics and some vicodine. I took half the vicodine and I feel a little bit better, but I don't want to take a whole one until my husband gets home from work. I don't want to be loopy with AJ! haha. The antibiotic seems to be working, my hand is a little smidgen less red right now. 

Ugh I need a nap. Ohhh, I did take pictures that I will post later, of my beautiful hand and this time you guys can make fun of my fat finger! But remember, I still have the left hand to flip you off with! haha. 
Speaking of left hand, I'm so stupid with my left hand. I can't do anything with it, I can't even swipe a debit card with it. Its like a stranger. I never realized how much I actually use my right hand, I thought I was pretty good with both...I was SO wrong. BUT I can draw a sweet-ass fish with my left hand! haha. The things you do in the doctors office to keep your kids occupied...perks of being a mom. I'll tell about that later. 
Its nap time.


----------



## JBun

The thought of infection occurred to me yesterday, with it being a claw that impaled you, kind of like a cats scratch being so bad. But I thought there was no way it could be infected so quickly to be the cause of all your pain. Boy was I wrong! Good to know- Never get impaled by a rooster, hahaha. I'm really glad you got it looked at. It would be bad news to have one less middle finger to tell people off with, haha. No, seriously though, I am glad it seems to be doing better. It would really suck to lose a finger over a stupid rooster. Oh, well I guess it would suck to lose a finger period! Once when I was a teenager, I was on a trip with my sister and her kids, from Florida to Utah, and I was burning the end of a rope to keep it from fraying, and a small piece of the rope fell off onto my leg and caused a small burn wound. It was really small, smaller than the size of a pea, but I didn't think much about it. Well it got infected and even got to the point where I couldn't hardly even use my leg to walk. Do you think I told my sister that I needed to see a doctor, no. Being a stupid teenager, I slapped a bandaid on there with some neosporin. Surprisingly, it actually got better, and not exaggerating at all, but I'm actually really lucky I didn't end up losing my leg, cause it was really infected with the red spreading up my leg and all. Thank goodness that neosporin is some strong stuff  Can't wait to see your pictures! Haha, a little morbid, I know.


----------



## PaGal

I came on here just hoping to see you post that you went to the doctors. I was afraid it might be an infection. Years ago my mother was bitten by one of her cats. It was freaked out because we were giving the cats worm medicine to prevent worms and panic was just flowing from one cat to the next until they were all acting insane. well my mother is a nurse so knowing how many germs reside in cats mouths we stopped giving cats medicine long enough to clean the wound and dress it. The next day my mom went to the doctors. It was infected, swollen and really hurt a lot from what she told me. The doctor made her come back in 2 days to check on it. He told her that if he hadn't seen improvement by the second day on antibiotics then she would have been in the hospital. Wounds from animals aren't anything to mess with especially if they are deep.

I hope you feel better soon and that AJ, your husband, chickens, rooster, crazy cats and Ellie all behave and give you a break while you heal.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thank goodness you got to the doctors and he gave a bad ass injection (sorry about the pun haha) and you´re now feeling much better than you were. You rooster has a lot to answer for and I hope he´s realised he´outstayed his welcome now. You could never risk that happening again. Now you´ve got the right treatment, you should heal reasonably quickly and i¨m sure you´ll be an expert with your left hand then, you´s a quick learner lol. 

And yes, I agree, hope they´re all giving you a bit of peace and quiet while you´re mending.


----------



## whitelop

My dad took AJ last night because he's leaving to work out of town for the next week so he won't be able to see him. So I actually got to go to bed at 9:30 after I watched The Office and I got to sleep in until 11! It was MUCH needed sleep, it was great! 
You would think that my husband would be nice and try to help me, but nope. He doesn't. 

I think there comes a time in ever marriage or relationship when... you just want to choke your spouse/partner to death. Today is that day for me. As most of you know, when the woman of the house falls ill or injured, the whole house falls apart. Well for some reason this time, I thought my husband was going to help me. I think that he would have helped pick up the toys from the living room or done some of the dishes. But no. Instead, he adds to the dishes in the sink, he doesn't pick anything off the floor and he actually told me to "clean up the living room before your dad gets here", I thought I was going to kill him. 
I got some rubber dish-doing gloves last night, somaybe he took that as a sign that he didn't need to do anything about the dishes. Who knows what goes through a mans head. 

*WARNING THIS PARAGRAPH IS GOING TO BE GRAPHIC, SO IF YOU HAVE A WEAK STOMACH; DON'T READ*
Well, today after my big shot in the butt and my couple doses of home antibiotics my hand looks a little better but not great. Its also now oozing pus and this oily liquid. Like from the wound part of it. Its pretty gross and I don't know if its normal or what. My husband said its normal, but I'm not sure. So is it normal? 
The pus is a yellowish color. I'm grossing myself out now, sorry guys.

I'll post pictures later. I have to do some house stuff now.


----------



## whitelop

I forgot to mention earlier that Ellie is SO mad at me. She has been in her cage for 2 days solid because I haven't been able to clean her litter boxes in the kitchen, so I haven't let her out. She was so mad at me today when I tried to let her out that she wouldn't come out and she looked at me like she hated me when I was petting her. 
She finally came out and now she's binkying around and being happy but she still looks at me like she's so mad at me. haha. 
Also I think she's gotten bigger. She seems bigger now than she did a few days ago. Maybe its because I haven't really looked at her too much or its because her food switch. She looks older in the face and in the body. She can also jump like 2 feet in the air, haha. She was binkying around and popcorning, she was jumping at least 2 feet in the air, it was crazy! I'll try to take some pictures and post them along with my finger, haha.


----------



## holtzchick

Awh Morgan! I hope your hand heals soon that is GOD AWFUL!  

Everybun here is hoping for a quick recovery!!!


----------



## whitelop

Thanks Michelle, I'm hoping for it to get better soon too. I feel super crippled. 

I would like to say that there is nothing more scary than hearing your shed door open then close when no one else is home or outside. Stupid wind! I almost just peed my pants because the door is really squeaky and horror movie like. Scary. 

Anyway, here are some pictures! 
These pictures of my hand are from yesterday morning. I don't know why they're so dark, I had the flash on and it was light in the kitchen. 
I'll take a picture of my finger today when I take my bandage off, so you guys can see the the grossness of the wound. 
















And now for some pictures of Ellie! haha. 
I kind of caught one her flopping, her head isn't really in it though! She was in an awkward place. haha.


----------



## JBun

First thing I thought when I clicked on your blog and saw the top half of the first picture is, ok, Morgan's showing us her green nail polish :headsmack: Wow, that is really swollen! I bet it feels like it's about to pop. Ouch!!! I had a swollen finger once, and I can just remember the intense throbbing. It killed! You could try putting a bandiad on there, with some neosporin. It worked for me  I don't know, maybe it will help it heal quicker. Your poor hand 

Haha, Ellie being pissed off, is too funny. These house rabbits are so spoiled! They have this sense of entitlement, and don't like it when we mess things up for them, hahahah. The banana chip looks like it made it all good with her  It's amazing what a little sugar will do, I know it sure makes me happy!

Love her all flopped out. She looks so comfey! Roo is finally starting to flop too, but only in her litter box. I love seeing a happy comfortable bunny, all flopped out. My favorite are the ones that flop right onto their backs with their little feet sticking straight up in the air, haha, so funny to see.

So now that Ellie raided the feed bag and self transitioned herself over to her new food, does that mean she's all done with the sherwood? Roo tried to convince me she was done with the sherwood too. She finished off her new food and was frantically looking for more, leaving the sherwood untouched. She eventually ate it. Ellies's such a rascal!!! I'm glad she didn't make herself sick. I bet you're happy to know you are one of the lucky ones that has a bun with an iron gut. I don't forsee you having any digestive problems with that one  I feel like that's all I ever deal with, with my rabbits. Though Dakota and Flopsy are pretty hardy. Never had any problems with them. I think maybe it's just a hotot thing. A lot of them just seem to have sensitive stomachs. Maybe it's a bit like being a red head


----------



## whitelop

I think she's pretty done with the sherwood, I'm going to spoil the baby chicks and give them the rest of the sherwood I have. haha. The chickens love it. Except the rooster doesn't get anything because he's a bastard. 
I think she's got a pretty hardy tummy, even when she was a teeny tiny baby her poops were always solid and never soft. I got REALLY lucky with that! 

I think that the banana chip made her happy again, silly bun. She's so crazy and they are so entitled! She seems pretty happy again and I got all her litter boxes cleaned and refilled with hay, so I've at least accomplished a little bit today. lol

I do have my finger covered with a bandage and some tape because the bandaids aren't really working for me. My hand still really hurts though. The back of my hand is so sore and it feels SO bruised and terrible. The swelling has gone down quite a bit, but the redness hasn't and thats whats worrying me. 
Ugh, this whole thing really sucks and I feel so stupid.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That is a seriously sore finger...it hurts just looking at it...ouch. Hope they´ve given you something really strong for the pain as it looks as though it could be seriously throbbing and that´s not a good feeling. 

Ellie is such a cutie, I love here little socks and she looks really settled, Houdini sleeps like that quite a lot when he´s not doing the real flop lol. 

I see she´ll forgive you anything for a banana chip, bit like mine, they even hear the bag now before the banana comes out. 

I had to laugh earlier as Bandy´s been doing binky 500s the last few days but I just can´t get them on film as he does a complete circuit of the room behind all the furniture...he really is faster than light...I´m getting to think that he´s the Usain Bolt of the bunny world.


----------



## JBun

Hey, that rooster is lucky he's not the main ingredient in a soup pot right now, lol. He'll just have to be useful and keep busy cleaning the bugs out of the yard.

Well, with the swelling going down, that has to mean something good. The redness would worry me too though. Really, try the neosporin, and change it 3-4 times a day. Couldn't hurt anyways. Plus it always makes me feel good when I have an infected cut, and I pull that bandaid off to change it, and some of the gunky puss stuff, is sucked up into the bandaid. Then at least I know it's working and the cut is getting better.

Isn't it nice to know, all you have to do is brandish a banana chip and all's forgiven, hahaha.


----------



## whitelop

I do put neosporin on the cut, that stuff is my best friend! I love it. When I have simple little cuts that aren't finger/life threatening, what I do is put a glob of neosporin on it and then put a bandaid on it at night. Then in the morning I take it off and let it air out all day then do the same thing the next night till its gone. I've been doing it sort of with this cut on my thumb that I have, its from vegetable peeling my thumb knuckle, it isn't that bad though. 
I put a massive blob of neosporin on my finger though and then put a bandage on it. Hopefully, it will help. 
I'm not going to tell you guys what I'll have to do though, its pretty gross. Ew. 

I don't feel very well today though. I felt okay this morning, but not now. I feel kind of sick and woosey. I don't know whats going on. I don't know if its the pain meds or the not eating well today or the lack of vitamins because I can't take them with my antibiotics. I just don't feel well. 

And my cat is crazy and she's chasing Ellie. She's making me nuts.


----------



## PaGal

I was afraid it was bad. I can remember my mother talking about just how much her thumb hurt and it sounded just like you that's why I was afraid your finger might be infected and from her I know it can happen way faster than I would have thought possible but your finger looks worse than I was picturing even in the dark. I know you are keeping an eye on it but if you continue to feel unwell or if the redness spreads further I think you should go back to the docs to be on the safe side.

My neighbor shot his rooster for less. Of course he's one of those really country boys.

What's with husbands? I haven't had to go through that situation yet with my hubby and I would hope he would help but I had surgery when married to my ex. He took off work for the week, told the boss it was to help me out since I was restricted on what I could do. Well for the entire week he did nothing but get in my way and make more work for me. My son was 5 and my daughter 3 so the very next day I was vaccuming, etc.

Aren't buns just the silliest, guess that's why we love them so much.


----------



## holtzchick

I have a feeling I know exactly what you've gotta do in this situation, it's not going to be pretty but it does need to be done! You poor thing jesus, thank god you went to the doctor (wow I'm on here too often, I was gonna say vet?!!) when you did!! You're probably just loosing your appetite from the antibiotics, it happens to people and animals right. bleh.


----------



## JBun

Pain meds make me really shaky and horribly sick, even if I eat with taking them, but yeah, the antibiotics will upset your stomach too. Taking yogurt, or probiotics each day, should help. And EAT!!! You need food


----------



## whitelop

Okay guys here is a picture of my finger today, just now. Its not pretty. So if you guys can't handle gross then please don't look! 
My finger is still swollen, but not AS swollen. My hand isn't as swollen either. The worst part of it is the wound now, its pretty gross looking. But it doesn't hurt nearly as bad as it did before. 
Keep in mind I had had a bandage on it, then put a bandaid on it to put my hand in a rubber glove to wash dishes.
WARNING *GRAPHIC*






My whole hand, you can see its not as red or puffy.





The under side of my finger, its not red anymore. Its skin colored again!


----------



## JBun

It does look ALOT better! The redness and infection looks more localized to right around the site of the wound. A really good thing  I bet you're feeling more relieved too, to see the infection going down.


----------



## whitelop

Yes I am relieved it looks better. Its like every time I take another antibiotic, my finger gets better! But if its not A LOT better that it is now on Sunday night, then I'm going to go to my regular doctor on Monday. 
I went to an urgent care in town the other day and they're the ones who saw me but it was terrible. They were so rude and the doctor didn't listen to me at all. I'm allergic to sulfa based drugs and I wrote it down on 2 pieces of paper and told him to his face and he wrote it down and STILL prescribed me a sulfa based antibiotic! The pharmacist caught it and had them change it, but I could have died! Like no joke, I had a really severe reaction to sulfa when I was 15 and the doctor told me if I took it again I would either have second degree burns all over my body from the rash or I would die. So that on top of this really terrible infection would have probably killed me and my already compromised body. What a moron. But its okay, I got the right stuff, so its alright. 

Anyway, I got back on to say that Ellie is super obsessed with my slippers. She keeps trying to eat them while they're on my feet. She's so crazy about my slippers! Its so weird. She's such a funny bunny.


----------



## agnesthelion

It's starting to look better but man it still looks so painful.

Hubby and I were watching a show with funny videos in it and one was a rooster attacking this guy. Everyone was laughing, it was suppose to be funny but i was like oh thats NOT funny! My rabbit friend Morgan has an infected finger because of a rooster!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Glad you wrote Graphic on there....it made me shiver when I looked at it....that does look so sore but better than I expected it to look. I was going to look back now but don´t think I can take a second look in my delicate condition lol. 

Good that your pharamacist caught the doctor´s mistake...seems like they´re just running a production line and seeing as many people through as they can without taking much notice of them or their needs, that is such a shame...nothing nice that TLC when you´re feeling lousy.


----------



## whitelop

So my finger is a little better today. I almost have full mobility back but if I try to use it too much it starts to hurt really bad again so I've been taking it easy with it. My hand itself is still a little less swollen than yesterday and now its super ITCHY! AHH. I just want to claw my hand. I need to find my good lotion so I can rub it just on the back of my hand. But the back of my hand is so sore, it feels so bruised and terrible. 
I think by Monday I should be 100%. Thankfully. 

My husband likes to race RC cars, like the small gas powered cars. He's been doing it since he was like 12 and he still really enjoys it. He hasn't been racing in a long time, but he decided to go today. My son and I went with him this morning until this afternoon when my in-laws showed up and took my son then I left like an hour later. 
But on the car ride home, I was thinking about what big plans I had for the house. I was thinking about how I was going to clean the toys up from the living room and pick AJ's room up and vacuum and sweep and mop...but then, the warm sun hit me on the drive home and I realized while so warm and fuzzy how tired I really was. I got home at 2:40 and said, 'hmm..I can nap for an hour, get up and do some stuff then go pick up AJ' So I laid down, 3:45 rolls around my alarm goes off and I was like 'better make that 4:15...so tired'. 4:15 rolls around, alarm goes off and I go to taco bell for a burrito. I got AJ, came back and now I'm here on RO not doing anything in my house. I feel like I could take another nap because AJ is taking a nap but I have to go back and get my husband. I should probably at least shoo the toys out of the living room and put them in AJ's room to make it LOOK like I did something, then actually do something when I get back. haha. Thats probably want I'll do! 

I'll post pictures of my finger later. Maybe, if you guys can handle it. Because I'll be honest, I don't even know if I can handle it sometimes. 

I want to crack that middle knuckle SO f-ing bad right now! Ahhh. I feel like if I do though, my finger is snap off. That would be bad.


----------



## PaGal

I'm glad you are feeling better. Take it easy while you have an excuse to, no one else will make it easy for you...not being a mom and wife  Don't snap off your finger, sometimes situations call for flipping two fingers 'cause one's just not enough!


----------



## holtzchick

Good news about your hand  
Try rubbing coconut oil on it, it's awesome for moisturizing and itchiness


----------



## whitelop

Ellie stretches out! 










She's so cute! And she let me walk right up and take those pictures, I was so shocked she didn't jump up. 

I would also like to say that spring is sort of in the air here. My favorite part of spring time here is the daffodils on the side of the road. All down my road there are tons and tons of daffodils. I love it. Its my favorite part. 

I'll share some pictures of my daffodils in my yard tomorrow, they are 100 year old bulbs my mom brought down from Tennessee. So they're like heritage bulbs, they're blooming pretty well! 

My husband is wearing sweat pants right now, he just pulled the waist band out as far as it would go and was like "oh, I could gain like 70 lbs in these pants!" hahaha. I just stared at him. He's dumb.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, Ellie is getting so big now she is such a sweet girl!


----------



## JBun

My rabbits have a thing with my slippers too. They either think they are another 'critter' to chase around when I'm walking, or a chew toy when I'm sitting on the floor with them. I try to discourage that kind of thing, but that doesn't stop the damage they do with the first snip. I have several seams coming unravelled already.

I know! Spring is FINALLY around the corner. It's supposed to get up to the 60's this week here. I'm sooo excited!!! I may even take a few buns out to play on the grass. Now that it's not buried under snow anymore


----------



## whitelop

Okay, so I was just scrolling through the national geographic part of my netflix and found the special on H.H. Holmes. I got WAY too excited to watch this! haha. He was such a crazy person...but jeez, you have to wonder what goes on in a mind like that. Like I'm not totally right in the head but my crazy is like Disney crazy compared to some other peoples crazy. But he was America's first serial killer and thats history! haha. I don't know if he house is still standing in Chicago, but I want to go to it! If you don't know who he is, google him. 

This happened yesterday but I was too tired to tell about it. Well, my friend, her sister and I went to the mall yesterday. We were walking back into jc penny and we were behind these two girls who were REALLY over dressed to be in our little po-dunk mall. Anyway, we walked behind them and couldn't really get around them. But they were walking so slow because they were both stuck in their phones! They couldn't walk like normal humans because they were doing whatever on their phones. So I had to hang back a little bit because I had this really really overwhelming urge to kick this one girl in the back. I mean, she was like 16 and I didn't kick her, but I almost did. I was very close. So we get to a place where we can separate from these girls and I yelled at them, "why don't you put your phones away and walk like regular human beings! Facebook doesn't care that you just walked into jc penny. No one cares. People don't care that you just ate a cookie for lunch. SO PUT YOUR PHONE AWAY!" I swear to you guys, I got an applause. There weren't many people in the store, but they were all a little older than I am and they looked almost relieved that someone actually said something to the teenagers! That stuff makes me completely insane! I just can't take it and thats why I don't go anywhere, because I want to mush peoples heads together when I go places. 

This time change has totally messed me up! I think when I was younger it didn't matter as much, but now I feel all out of sorts. It'll get better in a few days though! 
I have like 90% mobility back in my finger. I still can't really move the top two segments of my finger but I can move it more than before. Its also not as bent anymore, I can straighten it out but keeping it bent a little bit makes it feel better. It does still hurt though. Its getting better everyday though! My wound hurts though and is pretty red still, but it looks SO much better. 

Alright this is long enough. I have a H.H. Holmes special to watch, its so interesting.


----------



## whitelop

So right now I'm watching this special about this great white shark named Nicole, after Nicole Kiddman who is apparently a shark lover; who know? 
Anyway, I'm not trying to give you guys a show by show update of what I'm watching, but I wanted to share this because I wanted to tell everyone that they need to watch this. Its amazing. I'm finding myself totally invested in this shark and when they showed some sharks on a finning line, I was in total hysterics because I thought that it was Nicole on the line. But great whites are these totally amazing animals, they're so smart with so much internal animal technology, just these truly incredible creatures. 
She traveled 6000 miles in like 100 days, she went from the southern tip of Africa to the northwestern coast of Australia. Totally amazing. Everyone needs to watch it. Even if you don't like sharks that much or whatever, you need to see this to understand that there is something so special about these animals that everyone is scared of or so set against. They aren't just mindless killers, they're just...sharks. 
I have found this new love for sharks. 
The special is called The Great White Odyssey.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

The special I watched on H. H. was pretty interesting. Have you read "Devil in the White City"? I love that book. I had to read it as part of a Chicago History elective in college, and I'm hooked. What a **** creep. Crazy how many native Chicagoans don't know that the elevated track was built during the Columbian Exposition and that people took it out to the burbs to stay in places like Holmes' hotel. I was born in the suburbs, but now I live right on the border of the actual city, and have been learning more about it since I started college in downtown Chicago a couple years ago.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, good to see the finger is getting back to normal. Read up on H H Holmes, very interested, I´d never actually heard of him...not a very nice character though, always amazes me how people can do this kind of thing. 

I sometimes hate mobile phones. I hate how we just lose the ability to talk to each other now or even take notice of each other or our surroundings. I´d be quite happy sometimes if they disappeared tomorrow. I tell you if you took smart phones (yes, where the heck did that name come from) from teenagers today, they honestly couldn´t live, they´ve lost the art of everything...no longer have relationships with friends, family, neighbours...just them and their phone. And yes, who cares if you´ve just eaten a bagel or had a coffee or any other piddling little thing that you get up to during the day...I really don´t understand having to tell the world what you´re doing every minute of the day. 

Anyway, the shark programme sounds great, must find it, need something interesting to watch. Can´t believe the shark´s named after Nicole Kidman...that is weird.


----------



## whitelop

Missy, now I have to read that book. I'll be honest, I'm a little obsessed with H.H. Holmes now. Creepy I know. I was sad to find that in the special the Holmes "castle" wasn't there anymore. I definitely wanted to go there. 
My MIL and SIL live in Chicago, in the suburbs, but I'm not sure which one. 
But that guy was nuts, but not in the nuts like he was just being silly killing people. He was SO smart about it.


----------



## whitelop

So apparently I have a racist hen. haha. Sounds insane I know. But she has been attacking these two chicks that are the same color, they're both blue. They won't even stay in the coop anymore, they hid in a clover patch in the barn yard and they won't go anywhere near the hen. Its so sad. But she does't have a problem with the white and black chicks, only the blue ones. So tonight I have to put the little babies in Foo's old cage to keep them safe. They're staying so far away from the coop right now that I think the hawks have spotted them, I heard them flying around and calling today. I also don't know if they're going back into the coop at night because I haven't been out there much lately. So I hope they have been going back to the coop. 

Also tonight before I move the babies, I'm going to separate the rooster from the flock. I'm going to put him in a dog crate and separate him, that way I'll be able to get the to the hen and the babies without being attacked by the rooster again. I have to do it at night because they get all disoriented at night and don't usually fight back, so hopefully he'll be pretty calm when I get him out of the house. 

Stupid birds, one is a monster and the other is a racist, what am I going to do with them? LOL


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh Morgan, I had so missed your comments which always make me smile. Are you sure the hen´s rascist, maybe she´s just colour blind and there´s something about blue that she doesn´t like. Poor little chicks, hope they´ll be OK, is this the mother hen or a different hen ??

YOu´re probably right to put the rooster in the cage but just go in there prepared just in case and he surprises you and has a go again...the last thing you need is another injury. 

I do admit that he was a very clever killler and I bet the book is really good, I must look out for it.


----------



## whitelop

The hen is the mother. I've read that sometimes they become a little racist against some chicks that are different colors. I don't know why. I was thinking maybe she doesn't like the blue because the rooster is white and she is black and thats the only chicken color she's seen, so blue is new and weird. haha. 

Exactly how racism starts. LOL


----------



## JBun

Racist hens. Attack roosters. I thinik I'll stick with bunnies  Not that they don't come with their own problems ullhair:


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, that is priceless, it did so make me laugh....rascist hens and attack roosters. Bunnies are definitely safer no doubt. 

I feel so sorry for the little chicks, you´ll have to knit them little yellow jumpers so mom doesn´t get annoyed with them...I can just see the blue chicks in yellow jumpers, that would be cool. Hope she doesn´t hurt them.


----------



## JBun

Hahaha, could you just see these tiny little blue chicks running around with cute little yellow sweaters on, with their blue heads sticking out the top :laugh:


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. Little yellow sweaters! How funny! I told my husband and he just stared at me. My comment was "****, I can't even knit!" His jaw near hit the floor. LOL. 

I'm about to go move everyone around. Hopefully everything goes smoothly and I don't get sustain any injuries! hahaha. Wish me luck everyone! 
Oh and the guy is coming to get the roo on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## whitelop

Here are the two baby blues that I had to rescue from their racist mama! haha. They're going through an awkward stage right now, but they're still pretty cute. They're now safely in the shed with food, water and a heat lamp. 

The rooster is now in his new home, a dog crate. haha. He did not go peacefully and I unfortunately snapped a few feathers grabbing him, but otherwise he is unharmed. He also started crowing, so hopefully no one calls the cops!


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh my, I think you need anger management!  Haha...Yelling at teenagers on their phones and throwing drinks at tailgaters.........girl trust me, life is too short to get mad at everyone who gets under your skin. Just vent to us, no need to act out on those vents in real life!! Believe me.....it's not worth it 

The chicks grow too fast and I can't believe how different they look already! And yes awkward stage is right! Hahahahahahahah


----------



## holtzchick

Hahaha! I love that you yelled at those girls! I feel the same way since our mall is always packed with dumb teenagers, but I must say, if that were me and you yelled at me I would've yelled right back and said mind your own f**#ing business  I've learned to cope with my anger and just breath really deeply when stuff like that happens!! 

Its interesting that you watched the show on sharks! I'm pretty sure my boyfriend made me watch a documentary before and they are wicked cool creatures! I love the pictures of the hens and thats wierd that your hen is acting that way. :/ I love stopping by your blog at the end of the day


----------



## whitelop

The girls just stood there, I think they needed a dose of truth, because its annoying. 

The baby blues(as we're referring to them now) made it through the night well. I checked them at like 10pm they had made a little nest in the hay and were laying under the heat lamp. 
It started raining last night, I did cover the roosters new cage with a thing to stop the rain from coming in the top, but I was a little at a loss for what to put on some of the sides. So after is started raining really hard, I went out and put a animal sheet on the cage to keep in dry. The sheet of course isn't waterproof but it would keep the water off of him. He has also settled into his new cage pretty well, making a nest in the hay in the middle of the cage. He was laying down when I went out at midnight in the rain to cover him. At least its warm outside now! 

Yes its finally warming up, for how long I have no idea. I'm pretty warm in my flannel plaid shirt though! haha. Hopefully it stays like this. I was able to have my windows opened yesterday and I tell you, the smell of fresh air blowing through your house is an amazing thing! Its the simple things in life that make me happy! haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

OMG, can´t believe how big those chicks are. I was thinking of cute little yellow jumpers and they´ve have to pretty big now to cover those two. I´m just gobsmacked at how big they´ve grown in just over a week...still darn cute though and their feathers look so soft and downy. 

Almost made me feel sorry for your poor rooster all on his ownio stuck outside. Hope he didn´t get too wet or make too much noise. 

Was telling my friend about the girls in the mall...I wouldn´t have dared, they´d have either cursed back or got very nasty. Technology has it´s uses but I do tend to think that it´s taking over youngers people´s lives totally until they can´t really live without it.


----------



## whitelop

The rooster didn't get wet at all! haha. I actually used the empty feed bag as the roof on his dog crate, because its waterproof. I knew the sheet wouldn't work to keep the water rolling off, but I knew that he probably wouldn't get too wet under the sheet. I put it out to the sides like a tent so it wasn't directly on the wire, that seemed to work. But it rained REALLY hard last night, so I'm actually quite pleased at my handy work with the sheet in the middle of the night. 
He didn't make too much noise, he only crowed twice, but it was at 9pm. 
BUT his new person is coming either Thursday or Friday to get him. So Big Boy will have a new home, with a new coop and a new flock of girls to watch over. He was a great rooster and such a great protector but he is so mean to me. I just can't handle it anymore. He probably won't be like that with his new owner, so he should live out a happy life in his new home. 

Someone in the chicken world told me why is the way he is with me right now. They said that because he was so sweet and nice when he was younger and so easily handled and I handled him and loved on him all the time, he now considers me his "equal", and he sees me as a rival rooster and he's trying to fight me out of the flock. I didn't do the right thing with him when he was a baby, I wasn't aloof enough with him. His hormones kicked in when he was about 1 1/2 and now he's just gone completely insane and now he really sees me as a threat. Even though I did doctor his ass back up when he got attacked by that raccoon, even though I do feed them and give them COOKED oatmeal and fresh fruit and fresh water. It just makes no sense, but then again I'm not a chicken. So I probably don't make sense to them either. 

I totally agree with kids relying too much on technology. I have a smart phone and I have a laptop, but thats about it. We don't have cable, only a playstation with netflix thats enough for us. haha. What I really don't like, is how kids don't play outside anymore. My husband when he was growing up, he was never in the house. He was up from sun up till sun down. I rode horses and helped on a farm when I was a kid, so I wasn't inside much either. Kids with video games and phones and all that, it makes me crazy.
We do watch tv, but AJ doesn't like cartoons, so now i just put on national geographic stuff and let him watch that stuff. So hopefully he'll learn some stuff through osmosis. haha.


----------



## whitelop

Some pictures of the animals. haha. 

The roosters new digs, temporary of course. That is a dog crate for a large dog, like the bigger crate. He's pretty big, but he has room to open his wings, move around, dig and lay down. 





And here's some baby chick love. All but the baby blues, who are still in the shed. Yes all the babies are going through a really awkward stage filling out their adult feathers. They're weird looking. 





And Little Elvira. She's like "what, you talkin' to me?" 





Then I told her she was getting something special in the mail and then is what she looked like... "you said a treat? For ME?!" 





And last but not least, my finger. It looks MUCH better, so don't be afraid. 





See what I did there, I started off happy with the animals then I threw the finger in there at the end. hahaha. It was to lighten the load of the finger. It still hurts and I have like 97% mobility back. So we're doing MUCH better now!


----------



## JBun

Ellie looks like she has filled out, from the time when you were thinking she looked skinny. She looks all grown up too! They're not our babies anymore  Roo has grown so much. She started off this tiny little runt, and now she is bigger than Libby, and isn't even done growing yet. She's 2 1/2 lbs right now, Libby's 2 lb. I took them out to play on the grass today(Yay for grass!!! The snow is mostly gone  ). They were a little nervous at first, but had fun hopping around, but Libby just looked so tiny out there. She's the smallest of all my bunnies.

Finger's looking good  I'm sure it's nice to be able to use it again, for 'whatever' you would need to use a middle finger for, haha.


----------



## whitelop

I haven't taken Ellie outside yet, but I think I might if the nice weather keeps up like this. I bet she would really like it, now that she's bigger, shes so brave! 
Maybe this weekend I'll let her out! 

Jenny, I can't believe Roo is bigger than Libby now. I bet they're cute! You should post some pictures! I want some hotot baby love! 
Oh yes, Ellie has filled out quite a bit. Its the walmart food. BUT I have to say that her fur is SO soft! I don't know if its from the food of what, but she's so soft now. I kind of think she is in a light molt or something because she's shedding but I don't know if she's going into a FULL molt. God I hope not. Well, I take that back, since my dog is gone this is NO fur in the house. haha. Its pretty amazing, so I think I could handle an Ellie molt. haha. I think she's grown a little bit which I do accredit to the food, so I'm glad for that. 

She's also way too smart. When I come in and start messing with stuff on the counter(because one part of my counter is a cluster-f.) She comes to me and tries to climb up my pants because she knows either craisins or banana chips. Her two favorite things. She knows they come from the counter. haha. 

And I have to tell you guys about my kid real quick. He has started making this face. When I tell him no or to stop, he furrows his brow and looks SO sad. I don't fall for it because he's ridiculous and trying to work me over. Like 3 seconds after I don't fall for it, he starts to smile this really evil little baby smile and starts laughing. Its so scary! haha. He knows he's doing something wrong and he thinks the sad face will get him out of it. But it just makes me laugh. The sad face is SUPER hilarious. 

And now I'm done. I woke up in a terrible mood and I'm drinking old coffee. :foreheadsmack:


----------



## agnesthelion

Ellie looks like such a big girl! And your finger is looking so much better. 

I can't wait for nice weather too. We just got snow on Monday. Bleh. I want to take the buns outside too. I had Arch out to groom him yesterday and I showed him the snow. He was NOT interested in that cold, wet stuff at all. He gave me a dirty look and sat in the corner grooming himself after. Hehe.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. Lisa, I bet he did. He seems like such a grudge holding bunny. 

It seems pretty nice today, so maybe I'll take Ellie out after I finish eating lunch. Its not overly warm, but the sun is out and its nice in the sun. She loves the sun anyway. 
I moved the Baby Blues out of the shed and into the sun today, so they could warm up. I put a little blanket over a part of the cage so they could get out of the sun too. But I figured it would be nice since it got a lot colder last night than I thought it would. Thank god they have a heat lamp and each other. All the other babies are in the coop laying in the sun with the hen. 

Spring is in the air. Thank god!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, all this talk of spring makes me want to sing....better not do or else it´ll rain again haha. 

Ellie is gorgeous, what a big girl she´s growing into. Her fur looks so soft and I love that little face...ah, her eyes are just like Houdinis, every time I see her photo I look at him. 

Those chicks are so cute, they all sort of legs but such lovely colours. Your poor Roo all on his own...hope he does well in his new home. I did laugh yesterday reading about him thinking you´re a threat....funny how animals see some of us humans. 

Finger looks much better as well, bet you´re glad about that. Do with your middle finger whatever you need to do lol.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie IS really soft. Her baby fur seems to be gone and her adult fur is here and its really soft and smooth and shiny. I think the food change has helped her coat a little. 

I think I'm going to take her outside now! haha. I'll take some pictures.


----------



## whitelop

All of your eyes are going to be assaulted by adorable Outdoor Ellie. 
Sit back and enjoy!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Baby face washies!!! In the sunshine!!! omg omg omg my eyes, they've been overcuted!

I think Ellie will always qualify as a baby in my eyes. I still call Monty my "baby bunny" even though she's longer than most housecats because she isn't done growing *yet*.

Random thought: it's weird how some breeds of bunnies have a nose that seems like it's "open" more often, or seems to not wiggle down all the way when it goes up and down, while other breeds and types have really "closed" looking noses. Ellie's tends to look "closed" a lot, but Monty's only seems to close halfway while she's wiggling, so it almost always looks open when I catch it in pics. Random brainwaves are over now. *This has not been a fully formed thought. MissyBrainWaves are not intended to be taken up for serious discussion, and you are considered just as loony as she if you happen to know whatever the hell she's talking about. 

PS: Monty occasionally gets a food pellet up her nose and has to snort and swipe to get it to pop out. My furchild is like the one kid who shoves everything up their nose in preschool.


----------



## PaGal

I'm glad your finger is doing even better!

Ellie is so pretty! I adore the outside pics. Bunnies just look so right when surrounded by the green of outside. Or maybe it's just because I always have to see Thumper on this ugly green, worn carpet I hate and can't wait to replace. Rant over. 

The chicks right now look something like a cross between a chicken and a giraffe. At least if giraffes were really small animals. Their necks look so long.


----------



## Chrisdoc

These are just too cute....she looks lovely in all that green and love the yellow flower. She has such a bonny face and I love the last but one photo where she´s so alert, that is such a dutchie face and I just adore it. 

I suppose where buns are concerned, they have the same nose problems as we have...some are smaller, wider, flatter, fatter, bigger, much bigger....just some silly thoughts lol.


----------



## whitelop

Missy, I've thought the same thing about noses! I think that this is the most 'open' I've seen Ellie's because she was really sniffing out there. But normally, she's a light nose wriggler and her nose doesn't open that much. Plus she has a TINY nose compared to Monty! haha. 

The other day I figured out that I can put just about anything on her head and she doesn't try to shake it off or get it off. So last night I was putting a debit card on her head, I put pellets on her head, anything light that will stay I'll put up there. haha. I found the flower and put it on her head and she didn't care at all. Plus, it looked really cute! haha. 

She was a little scared at first because the cars were going by, but after about the 30th car, she got a little more used to the sound and she seemed a lot more comfortable. THEN we heard the hawks! haha. That picture where she's really alert was when the hawks were talking to each other. 
She ate some clovers, really seemed to like them. 

I think I want to make her a little house for outside, with a little run area; covered of course, to keep her safe from the hawks. But I think she would really like a little outside hutch to get to the grass and sunshine for a few hours a day. I think she would like that. Maybe in her run area I could plant her some really nice grass to eat. 
BUT this is all a pipe dream, I'll probably never get around to do any of this! LOL


----------



## JBun

Clover and dandelion = BUNNY HEAVEN, hahaha  My buns were the same way, all nervous after a whole winter not being outdoors. I took the boys out first, thinking they would be the brave ones, plus they are sooo hyper and have all this energy they need to burn off. But nope, all that 'Brave' indoors, is just false brevado. They were big chickens(not to disparage chickens in any way)! They hardly left my lap the whole time. Toby did finally get brave enough to start hopping around a little, but Riley just hunkered down in my lap and didn't want to leave. I took the girls out, and they were a little nervous at first, but instantly started exploring. Girls are so much braver than boys! 

The cars and birds spooked my buns a little too. We only get occasional cars driving by, but when they did, Libby would just smoosh herself flat, into the grass until it drove by. I think it's so funny that this bright white rabbit thinks it can't be seen if it just lays down really low in the grass, which is hardly grass right now anyways since the snow just melted off of it. There were also some blue jays squawking, which had the buns on high alert too, like Ellie. Dakota and Flopsy don't hardly get scared at all when I take them outside. I don't know if they just remember being out there before, or what, but they have a blast hopping around. I'll try and remember to take some pics next time I'm out with them.


----------



## whitelop

It was actually pretty cool watching Ellie being a _bunny_ outside. Like sort of natural, scared of things. Like you said Jenny, she would mush her body down to the ground really flat to try to hide from the cars. haha. But her big ears sticking up were a little obvious! 
I had to feel her heart a few times to make sure she wasn't going to have a heart attack and her heart wasn't beating that fast...until I picked her up to bring her in. LOL. 

Yes Jenny, do try to take some pictures of your babies outside! I bet they're so precious.


----------



## agnesthelion

Aaaaah those are the cutest pics ever!!!! Oh for petes sake you have green stuff there.....? I'm so jelly. We have snow on the flipping ground still! And ice!!! Oh my gosh. I. Need. Spring. Now.

I cant wait to take them outside. I know what you mean about seeing them be more real rabbits outside. That clover and dandelion was a bunny's dream! I bet Ellie had so much fun!


----------



## whitelop

Lisa, I think that your buns will really enjoy being outside when the snow finally melts. 

So I'm watching this thing on meercats and they are SO cool! They're like the friendliest smartest little things! 

Okay, so my kid...is a monster. He has these cups that are little plastic cups, with plastic tops and plastic straws. I got sick of sippy cups and he knows how to use a straw so I threw all the sippies away and got these really easy cups. Anyway, the straws come out of them really easily and he loves to pull the straws out. So I thought he was just playing in his room, until he comes to the door with an empty-strawless cup. I go into his room and there is milk all over his rug! Thank god its Ikea and machine washable! But it was ridiculous. I was so mad at him AND myself for not paying good enough attention. 
This brings me to Saturday, I'll be gone from 5:30am till around 11pm, at my chicken workshop. That means that my husband will be alone with my son for that long. He has NEVER been alone with him for a WHOLE day. Like from wake up till bedtime. Its a little sad, but hey, he works and my job is at the house. haha. 
My husband asked me last night to make a "care sheet" for our son! Can you guys believe that?! I have to write down what we do everyday and make sure that he knows what to do. hahaha. Thats insane. But I wish him luck, my kid is crazy! 
He also asked me to clean the house well on Friday, so he doesn't have to do anything on Saturday and everything will be easily accessible. What a jerk. I told him, we would see about that. I'll just leave it the way it is all the time, a cluster-f and see how he likes it! haha. Just kidding, I want to come back to my kid having been fed while I was gone and hopefully with all his limbs, fingers and toes. So I'll make him his care sheet and make sure everything is good to go for them. 
To me its just a little silly. I guess maybe thats how other husbands are too? hahaha.


----------



## JBun

Haha, I bet your husband is going to have a fun day. Maybe he'll appreciate what you do more, after this. I think most guys are pretty clueless to what is involved in taking care of a kid, until they have to do it all themselves. This should be interesting. Don't make it too easy for him 

Ok Morgan, I got pics for you. Yes, I'm blog invading again, haha. So, I took the little boys and little girls out yesterday. The boys were 'brave' as usual, huddling on my lap, lol. They sat there for about 10 min, and only got brave enough to start exploring, when a few of the neighborhood kids came over to see them. So this first pic is Riley(black and white one), next to him is Jake, and the one at the end is Toby(my hyperactive ADHD megacolon boy). Toby was the only one brave enough to leave my lap at all before the kids came, and even then you can see that he was only brave enough to have his butt on the ground. He still had to have his front paws on me. Lol, silly boys! The next pics are of Flopsy(big lop), Roo, and Libby. Roo and Libby have seen Flopsy before, but have never actually met him or been with him, so this is the first time. The girls were still a little nervous being outside, nothing like the boys though, they would still go and explore, plus I think they liked having Flopsy there, and pretty much followed him around or stayed close to him. Even after a whole winter of not being outside, Flopsy was totally unphased being outside. Not nervous a bit! Even managed to get that big bunny butt to binky, haha. He's so big and slow compared to my little hotots. They zip around, and he just kind of 'flops' around.


----------



## whitelop

Those pictures are amazing! They are all so cute. Like way more cute than I could have expected! 
Was Flopsy grooming Libby? How sweet! So Flopsy is okay with being with other buns, or is it because they're babies? Isn't he bonded to Dakota or is she alone? 
He is so big compared to the babies! 
So genetics question: why are Riley and Roo dutch marked and the rest are the standard hotot marked? 
And look at Roo's little black skirt! hahaha. And it looks like Toby has the longest ears out of all of them. They have such short ears, its quite funny on their round heads. And they are SO white! Like unbelievably white! 
Are hotots related to Polish? They remind me of a polish in head shape and ear length. 

They are all so cute. Thank you so much for sharing them! I just want to roll around with all of them. 

(I don't know why my first reaction for anything is to roll around in it. Because that IS my first reaction. My friend and I were just talking about churros and I told her I wanted to roll around in a churro. And I always want to roll around in baby bunnies. Whats wrong with me?)


----------



## whitelop

I just got a care package in the mail from Jennifer. It consisted of, some meal worms for my chicks, somethings for Ellie and some wheat grass seeds. 
Well, the mail system IS NOT gentle with packages. I knew there would be a huge possibility of mealies being all of the place in the box. I was totally right. I watched my mail lady pull up to the front step of my house and THROW the box out of the car window onto my step. What a lazy -insertbadwordhere-. 
So I'm opening it and this HUGE part of me is like "don't open this on the counter" but that DUMB part of me is like "oh its fine!" Well, that box was filled with loose mealies! And loose wheat bran! haha. So I'm trying to get all the mealies into a container and keep as much as the wheat bran as possible, that junk is a MESS! haha. 
So after I get all the stuff out of the box, I finally put it on the floor. YES the whole time it was on my island and getting wheat bran everywhere. Thankfully no mealies on my island though! haha. So I get down in the floor and the paper that was in the box is for Ellie too, so I'm trying to get all the mealies off the paper and they think they're smart. They think they can escape being put in the container by sticking to the paper, like I can't see their mealie asses. So I got them all off the paper, last was the bottom of the box. I get the brilliant idea to shoo them all to the corner and turn the box corner into the container and dump them out. Well, the dumb part of me was doing this, because it didn't anticipate the box flaps NOT being near the container. So they all slid down the box flap and onto the floor! :foreheadsmack: I got all of them up. No runners! So I go to put them on the counter and give them a bit of carrot and I step on something crunchy...ew. I freaked out like I mushed one onto the floor. But really is was a piece of crunchy pizza crust or something. That was the scariest part of it, like I killed one! lmao. 

So that was my mealie experience! Fun. The chickens love them. I was actually able to get the water thing out of the roo's cage because he was occupied with mealies. He didn't even try to attack or anything, surprising. The hen went freaking nuts when she found them in the food dish, she called all the babies and they all got one! They came from outside the coop, trying to fly, wings spread, cheeping the whole way. It was so funny! Its funny to hear her call them. I think the Baby Blues like them too! They're so scared though. 

Anyway, now that all the feeding is over, I can go clean up the wheat bran out of my floor and off my counter. Its time for kitchen overhaul now, since there is wheat bran everywhere. hahaha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny they are all so lovely, I just love their little faces and colours and different sizes...Roo is gorgeous and I love the little hotots. I can´t believe they were out in that open space, I´d be terrified of them runnning off. And I think three is a lot...how do you cope :confused2:

Morgan, the picture I have of you with the mealies is so funny...I hate anything like that crawly and wiggly....I bet they were clinging to that paper for dear life....great that the little chicks loved them and the hen and the roo...I can imagine mama hen calling and all the chicks hotfooting it to get their little treat lol.


----------



## JBun

That's crazy that your mail lady did that. I can't believe she just threw it! You ought to call in and complain(not that complaining to a gov. office does much good). I don't care much for bugs, so I don't think I could have picked through all that, yuck! Those chickens better appreciate what you do for them.

Wait.... You weren't expecting my bunnies to be cute? jk. Haha, I know, it's so cute to see them running around, playing outside. Especially when they start running around and binkying with joy. They don't usually want to have anything to do with me though, when they are out there. Of course, unless they are nervous or scared of something, then they come dashing back to me and I'm their protector, haha. The boys 'hiding' on my lap, is the most interaction I got, otherwise it's like 'don't touch me cause I don't want you to pick me up and ruin my fun', lol, so I just sit and watch. No rolling around with cute fluffy bunnies  Haha, so do you roll around with Ellie? Maybe you have a secret happy childhood memory of rolling around in leaves or something, so now it gives you happy feelings, and you want to do it. Just no rolling around with the rooster!

Flopsy may have given Libby a lick or two, he's not a big groomer. Even with Dakota, which yes, he is bonded to, she will end up doing most the grooming cause she gets too impatient waiting for him to groom her. He will reciprocate grooming, but usually only a few licks. It's kind of funny though cause I found a way to get him to groom her more. He starts going lick crazy when I start scratching his butt. I'll often do it to loosen up his molting fur, then I can pull it out easier. He'll pretty much start licking anything near him. If he's not near anything, he'll start licking himself. So I'll wait til Dakota puts her head under his, then I'll start scratching his butt and sure enough he starts grooming her as long as I scratch that area. It's pretty funny to watch.

Libby's a big licker. She's always grooming Roo, which Roo loves, but she did give Flopsy quite a few licks. All the babies are full grown now and are 7 mo. old, they're just small at around 2 lb and Flopsy is at least 8 lb. Flopsy is just a really easygoing bun. Not much upsets him, and on neutral territory, I can pretty much put any bun with him, as long as the other rabbit doesn't try and fight. In his own pen, he would get a little grumpy having a new bun in there besides Dakota, and Dakota will attack anybun besides Flopsy cause she's a big grumpy pants, even Flopsy gets nipped and lunged at all the time(and he still likes her and she likes him :?), but he's so much bigger than her and so laid back that he just puts up with her. When Baby was a baby, and was having all those problems learning how to eat pellets and drink water, I decided to put her with Flopsy for a while, so that he could teach her. I had to first get Flopsy and Baby used to each other, so I let them play outside together for a few days. Baby was a little scared of Flopsy at first, cause he's so big and she was sooo small, plus he's an adult and she was a baby. So he was hopping around and she was hopping around, and he would hop close to her and she would dash away. Even as a baby she was lots faster than Flopsy, so he couldn't get close to her if she didn't want him to. Eventually she got brave enough that she would sneak close, he would notice her, then she would dash away. She got to the point where she didn't dash away and flattened herself in front of him, and he licked her, and that was it, she followed him around everywhere after that. So after that I took Dakota out and I could keep Baby with him in his pen during the day, and then I put Dakota back with him at night. After a few days of being with Flopsy, she did learn how to drink from a dish. She still doesn't know how to drink from a bottle. I would have loved to have bonded a trio, and kept baby with him and Dakota, but Dakota is an attack rabbit, and Flopsy is the only one safe around her, haha.

Flopsy is just the best bunnysitter. Even when I had the three boys out with him, and they started getting all hormonal and trying to hump Flopsy, he didn't care at all. Of course he is used to Dakota. But not much really gets to him. I think that today I may take Baby and Flopsy out together. I may even try Dakota with them. Dakota seems to be ok outside, and doesn't get all territorial. And Baby is much faster than Dakota and can get away from her if she decides to be a grump.

Ok, so hotot genetics.... Dwarf hotots were created in Germany, by crossing a REW nethie with a black one, which created a dutch marked rabbit, then the dutch rabbit was breed back to the black one, which created a hotot marked rabbit. Then another breeder in Germany, crossed a REW nethie with a blanc de hotot, to create a version of what is now a dwarf hotot. Blanc de hotots were created in France, by crossing white flemish giants and checkered giants. So the sport version of dwarf hotots, comes from having the dutch marked rabbit and the checkered giant rabbit, in it's genetics. So sometimes the sports will come out looking like Riley and Roo, with the dutch marked head and spotting on the back, some will have even less black marking than that, and some will have more black and look more like a dutch. You can often tell the difference between a dutch and a sport hotot, cause dutch are usually bigger and have a different head shape. You can see with Ellie, how she has a more pointed head and long ears, and Roo and Riley's head is more rounded, and the ears are shorter and further apart. It's just like with any breed where you get different colored babies with different markings. It all has to do with the genetics and breeding. Sports, black banded, chocolate banded, and blue banded, are all just color variations of a dwarf hotot. Here's the history on the DH clubs website if you are interested.

http://www.adhrc.com/ADHRC%20Web2%20About.htm

Here's a couple of pics from when Baby was little and I was putting her with Flopsy so he could teach her how to drink. She was 6 weeks old at this point, and still didn't know how to drink from a water dish or bottle cause she was separated from her mom so young, and the people never made sure she knew how to eat pellets or drink water, before they sold her, argh!!! The pic of her snuggling with Flopsy was that she hated the cold concrete floor and he liked resting on it. She wanted to be with him, so she would snuggle up as close as she could, even to the point of practically laying on him, haha.

Chris, I don't worry too much about them out there. I'm not by a busy road, and they pretty much stay close to me. If they wander too far off, I either get up and follow them, or herd them back. I pretty much don't have a life, haha, so I have lots of time I can devote to my little critters


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh those pictures are so sweet. Little baby is adorable and Flopsy is darn cute too. But the difference in size is so lovely, looks like big brother protecting little baby. 

I love the hotots and it´s great to read about their background...so interesting. Yes, they do have sort of a dutchie look but you´re right the head and body are different. I love their colouring though....you have a bunch of great bunnies, you lucky girl.


----------



## whitelop

Jenny, thank you for explaining the hotot genetics to me! I get it now and I don't feel so dumb! haha. I get chicken stuff, but the rabbit stuff just blows my mind. And your right, their faces and ears look totally different than Ellie's. Her face is SO pointy compared to theres.

Of course I thought your buns were cute, buts its like I had them pictured in my head and they were adorable. When I saw them all in the pictures and got to see THEM, it blew my mental picture of them out of the water with cuteness! It was like my brain exploded with little adorable bunnies! That aren't babies anymore, but they always look like babies because they're mini rabbits! haha. 

Those pictures of Baby with Flopsy are ADORABLE! She was SO tiny compared to Flopsy! Wow. Now, he's a french lop right? He looks a little large to be a mini.

Jenny, I have no idea how you manage all those buns. You have buns everywhere! Do you still have Pip? I just want to see pictures of all of them now! haha. I don't know how you find time to love on all of them. Where do you house all of them? Do they have individual cages or do the different sex's live in groups? How is Zeus doing? 
I'm asking all these questions because its like you know everything about my bun, but I barely know anything about your buns! 

I actually got back on the computer to look at a cell phone case for an iphone, thats a lobster. Wish I was kidding. haha. Its a full sized lobster that you put your phone in. God I wish I had an iphone just for the awesome lobster case. I would totally carry it. OR I would get the one shaped like a giant ear! haha.


----------



## cwolfec

I haven't been on here for a little while, but I just caught up on your blog, and HOLY ROOSTER! I thought it sounded kinda funny as I was picturing a rooster chasing you around the yard/house, but once I saw the horrifying pictures....yeah not so funny. Glad it's getting better. Sheesh.

Your little Ellie is sweet as ever!


----------



## lyndym

Ahhh Ellie outside is so cute! She's even prettier hopping around in all that leafy plant with the little blue flowers. I absolutely love her markings on her face, how half her nose is black and half is white. It is too cute. 

Speaking of putting things on rabbits' heads, someone sent me the link to this tumblr awhile back..

http://stuffonmyrabbit.tumblr.com/


----------



## JBun

I don't know for sure what Flopsy is. I got him from my neighbor, and someone else gave him to them. I'm guessing he's a mini lop or mix. He's a little small for a french lop, I think, but would be on the heavier end for a mini lop, plus he's overweight. I'm not too familiar with the body types for either breed, so not really sure which he would resemble most. 

I love my mini rabbits :hearts You're right, they do always seem like babies. Especially Libby, she's just so tiny! It's funny to see her hopping around and realize that she is actually considered an adult rabbit.

You don't know much about my buns cause I stubbornly refuse to start a blog, haha, and end up instead invading yours. Thanks for being so nice about it . I do still have Pip. She's a sweetheart in her own cage, but a fiesty little bun when I let her out to play. She's so territorial of her play area. She's the one that took a chunk out of my finger when I went to end play time. My rabbits can't be in the main part of the house cause my mom is semi allergic, so they have their own room in a back area of our house. They also have a separate play area. I have to keep some of them separate cause they are attack rabbits. Flopsy and Dakota are the only bonded ones at this point. I would have liked to have bonded Baby with Dakota and Flopsy, but Dakota is too much of a grump. I may try and bond Baby and Zeus once I get him neutered. Zeus is doing good and hasn't had any digestive issues for a while. He's just the biggest sweetheart. Loves being petted, loves being around me, such a change from when I first got him. I may be able to bond Libby and Roo too, since they seem to get along so well. The three boys I had planned on finding new homes for, but I'm having a hard time feeling comfortable with that, cause I'm so worried they'll end up in a home where they aren't well taken care of. Especially after reading about ladysown's story about the rabbit being returned to her half starved. I just can't stand the thought of them ending up being mistreated. So they are staying with me for now. Unless I find a home for them that I feel really really good about. I don't have kids or a hubby, so I can spend lots of time with my little furbabies, haha. I did do a write up on a few of my rabbits if you want to take a look. 

I can't wait to see Ellie's next outdoor adventure! You have to make sure to take pics again. I'm hoping at some point my 5 'babies' will get used to it and stop being nervous about being out there and actually have some fun.

Thanks Chris. I do have some great rabbits. Some are harder to deal with than others, but I still love them


----------



## whitelop

As I've always said, you can always come to my blog to share about your babies! I love hearing about them. They're all so cute. 
I'm glad Zeus hasn't had any issues lately!(knock on wood!) Is he still only getting a pinch of pellets a day or did you take him completely off of them? 
Flopsy is so cute, I just want to squeeze him! Personally I think he has more of french lop head than a mini lop head. But I'm no breed expert. 

I read ladysown's thread, its terrible. I can't believe that happened! I fed Foo a no pellet diet, but she had such a vast variety of things that I think she got everything she needed. I wouldn't ever recommend it to someone else, unless they knew they were capable of providing such a huge variety of greens/herbs. 
I think back to that, as much as I loved feeding her all those things it was SO much. Like way expensive and such an unbelievable amount of greenery that I don't think Ellie will be a no pellet bunny. She gets fresh stuff everyday of course, but not even close the volume that Foo got. And its a little hard to believe that someone from HRS would recommend a no pellet diet for a baby. They tend to lean towards pellets, especially in growing rabbits. The whole thing is just crazy and SO sad. 
So I totally get why you're hesitant about finding them homes. I would be the same way. It would be really hard for me to find my babies home too, if I had babies. 
I just hope I'll be able to let my chicks go when its time to sell them. 

Speaking of chicks. I was out there earlier and I was looking at them, because I'm trying to sex them. I think there are like 3 rooster out of the 12. Which is a pretty good ratio for me. I'm keeping the Baby Blue roo that I have, he'll replace Big Boy. But the others will go on to other homes and have their own flocks. I think there were two whites or maybe a white and a black. Its hard to tell and since I can't get close, I'm just going by the comb appearance. 
I think I'll name the blue roo that I have, Big Blue, after his dad and because we call them the Baby Blues. He just has to be separated because I can't do brother to sister breeding. I have a plan in my head and hopefully it will work!

Bed time! OHHH! I'm getting my hair done tomorrow, so be prepared for some hair pictures you guys! I'm pretty excited about it!


----------



## JBun

Actually, it's pretty remarkable how well you did with feeding Foo a no pellet diet. You took the time, did all the research, and did it right. She stayed healthy and did really well. It's not really something to be attempted by someone without a pretty good knowledge of rabbits. 

Zeus doesn't get pellets any more. I had gotten up to an 1/8 cup a day and started noticing he was feeling uncomfortable after eating his pellets. So I stopped the pellets and he was fine. He gets veggies and hay, and a vitamin supplement, cause I also have to be careful about what veggies I feed him. He does get part of his hay in a hay pellet, cause he's not the best hay eater, and does better having part of his hay as pellets.

Maybe Flopsy is a french or a mix. I have no clue. I'm more familiar with hollands cause I've had them as pets for a long time. Flopsy used to be the happiest sweetest little rabbit when he was still with my neighbors. His cage was outside between our houses, so I would visit him a lot, and he would get sooo happy and circle around his cage, doing mini bunny 500's, then I brought him home and introduced him to Miss Grumpy Pants. Now he's become a little grumpy too. But he still is a pretty sweet boy, not as happy to see me as he used to be, but a very well behaved and calm rabbit.

I just got my hair cut too! I hate my hair getting too long, and I just kept procrastinating getting it cut, but finally got so sick of washing and taking care of long hair, that I broke down and went and got it chopped. Just to below my shoulders, but it's so much lighter and easier to take care of.


----------



## whitelop

Well my hair is no longer blonde! Its kind of dark auburn. Hard to explain because its a mix of two colors, one was a red and the other a darker brown. It looks good though and I really like it. I got it cut too to adjust where I never got it cut again after getting a stacked bob, haha. A year ago. 
I'll post some pictures later when I tame it. Its so big when I only half blow it dry and its like a big beasty monster. His name is Seymour. 

Now I'm going to get deep with you guys, haha. 
When spring rolls around like this, and goes into summer. I really feel the tug of my roots to this place that I live. I really feel connected to this state that I live in, to the area that I call home. I love driving down the road that is lined with daffodils. I love the smell of whisteria and even the kudzo is pretty to look at(because its not on my land!) 
But in the spring, I come to my house my little tiny pea soup green house, surrounded by an old shed and a really old barn, with my chickens and my cats in the yard and it makes me what to be a more pure person. It makes me want to live off the land more, be more self sufficient and self sustained. 
I feel the roots of my farming ancestors pulling me towards making it on my own, like they did. My family came from other places to North and South Carolina, they lived simple farming lives. That blood runs deep in these states. And every spring, something changes and I just want to go back to living the simple life. Where we don't rely on modern conveniences and we don't rely on someone else to grow and cook our food. 
Thats how I feel when spring and summer roll around. I don't know how everyone else feels, so how do you all feel when the weather changes? 

And now to buy chicken feed. I swear with 2 birds they ate 50 lbs in like 2 months, but with 14 they eat it in 2.5 weeks. Thats a huge difference especially when its $20 a bag! haha. 
Pictures later. Maybe I'll bring Ellie outside, its supposed to be 70* today!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Can´t wait to see pics of your new hair...I like the auburn but your sounds a bit like mine, it´s lighter at the top than at the bottom...could really do with going to a real hairdresser and getting the colour made more even. 

I do understand what you mean, going back to nature and living off the land, doing without all the mod cons and feeling really bone tired at the end of the day. I sometimes hate modern life and modern technology and no one talks to anyone else and no one just listens to the sounds of nature and life, there´s always so much going on around us. There are always pros and cons to all things and I don´t know if I could go back to washing in a sink of in a stream and don´t know how I´d do getting meat and hunting. But I do like the idea of living the experience.


----------



## whitelop

If my pond had clean water, I would definitely wash my clothes in it! haha. I've thought about it, but the water has lots of sediment in it and lots of life! haha. 
I just think(and don't get all shocked on me now people) that if the end of the world happened, like say a zombie apocalypse, a lot of people wouldn't survive because they rely too much on everyone else to do everything for them. Like my SIL, she would get eaten first; just sayin' hahaha. I think that if people didn't have a supermarket to buy food in they would starve, if they didn't have a washing machine to wash clothes they would be really dirty, if they didn't have cars to drive then it would REALLY be the end of the world because they would have to walk. haha. OR if they didn't have fast food to supply them with the constant cheeseburgers they might as well jump off a cliff. haha. 
Now I'm not saying that I'm like this nature woman, I enjoy hot showers and car rides, but I'm saying if the fit hit the shan then I could probably survive because I DO know how to wash my clothes in the sink and grow my own food, I also know how to shoot a gun and a bow and arrow. I'm not saying there is a guarantee that I would survive forever, but there is a chance I would make it longer than most! haha. And we have a well, so I always have water and we have a wood stove so we always have a stove and heat. BAM! Survival! haha. 
Okay, I'm done now. I've been really ranty since like 8am. I'm not going to talk about what I went off on my husband about, but it was a little ridiculous. I need to stop watching national geographic specials. 

I want to say that I think kids shows should have a disclaimer before they air the show like "don't try this at home, don't do this! Crocodiles are really dangerous as are puffer fish and just because you have goggles on doesn't mean you can go into the ocean and you won't survive being swallowed by a whale. And you aren't a pirate, please don't poke your eye out to have an eye patch, the peg legs are fake. No really, that crocodile will eat you, don't try to clean its teeth. And not all baby ducks talk with a stupid lisp." I think thats what should come up before the show starts. Just a little dangerous for kids to think that its okay to do somethings that they do on kid shows. 
Now I'm REALLY done. 

OHHHH! Ellie full on flopped today! She had her head down and everything! It was amazing. She is so cute!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I can just see you being chased by zombies...but yes, I get the idea. I think I´d last longer than some people I know who don´t know how to do anything for themselves. I suppose living on your own is a good teacher, if you don´t do things for yourselves, they just don´t get done. I suppose as well that getting used to being without a car is something that we lived with when I was younger. I remember I used to walk everywhere and even now, it I haven´t got the car, I will sometimes start walking rather than wait for the bus cos I just get impatient and can be halfway to where I want to go before the bus turns up. We´re a society that don´t really do much exercise and kids don´t spend all day playing out now, they´re stuck in front of a TV or computer and don´t interact with anyone. 

I´ve got no kids but some of the kids shows are totally dumb. Then again, did we believe everything we saw on the telly. Not surprised some kids are like they are when you see what they regularly watch....

And talking of burgers, when I was ill last week, I kept seeing the ad for the Burger King and a special they had on. Everytime I saw it, I was longing for that burger and finally went there on Wednesday to have it. Was I disappointed...why does it look enormous in their ads and have lettuce and tomato and cheese and looks so yummy. It was so small and when I opened the packaging, I couldn´t even see the burgers inside the bun. I pulled off the top to get rid of the gherkins (YUK) and there was only a gooey slice of cheese and two small burgers. The portion of chips was a kids portion so only about 15. Was I disappointed.....think that´s put me off the Burger King for a good while....why is the reality never as good as the fantasy lol.


----------



## PaGal

I know what you mean about people not surviving. So many people are helpless in that way and now a days there is no common sense either. Ha. I sound like an old person, I should be sitting on a bench. We did buy a home in the country for a reason. We grow a large garden every year and can the food we don't eat fresh or give away. We both fish and cook our catches, nothing better than a sweet blue channel cat fresh caught. I thought at first the girls would balk at seeing a live fish and knowing we would be eating it but they couldn't wait. Even as an adult I would walk. When I used to live in a small town I would walk to the grocery store if we didn't need more than I could carry. We don't hunt but would if we had to. Our neighbor does give us some of his deer meat which we grind into burger. I'm not crazy about it so we cook it with other ingredients like spaghetti. My hubby has me stocking up. That's also one reason he wants to get chickens especially since we feel the price of everything is just going to keep increasing.


----------



## whitelop

PaGal, raising your own chickens is definitely the way to go. You get the fryer chickens, have them for a few weeks then process them. Hopefully you have a huge freezer or deep freeze! If you divide the amount of pounds of birds, by the meals and the pounds of feed you have then I think you always come out better than the grocery store and you know what they're eating and you know they aren't pumped full of hormones. I actually think that I have the stomach now to process my own birds, so I've been thinking more and more about getting meat birds. You're right the prices are going up and up. The price of grain is going up too. When I first got chickens 2 years ago, I was paying $13 for a 50 lb bag of feed and then a few months later it went up to $18. Thats a huge price jump! I just paid $19 for a bag today. Other than the fresh meat, fresh eggs are the best. There is nothing like picking up an egg that is still warm, at first a little creepy then you get used to it and admire your birds for laying this amazing delicious nutritious thing every single day. My hen is the BEST layer, in the dead of winter, through a molt, she continues on and lays those eggs! It all depends on what you want size wise and what you want your birds to do for you. I happen to have these massive birds who are only really good for laying, but from what I've heard, they taste pretty good too. If no one comes to get the roo, he may make it to freezer camp! haha.

OHHH! And don't even get my started on catching fresh fish! My husband can't clean a fish, but I can! I love fresh cat fish, oh my goodness. I kind of want to buy some channel cats and put them in our pond, let them grow and then catch them and eat them! Is that wrong? hahaha. That would make me SO happy. 
Short story. My grandmothers 4th husband had this really whiny son. We were in the Outer Banks of NC and were surf fishing. Catching little fish, I can't remember what they were I was like 10. But this kid was like 19 and was CRYING about us killing and eating the fish. Literally sat in the truck for an afternoon and cried because we were cleaning fish! He was REALLY unhappy when we stopped on the side of the road and picked up some live blue crabs. He sat at the dinner table(because his dad made him) and whimpered and cried as we enjoyed fresh ocean fish and blue crabs. I remember it being such a good dinner, and to watch him cry made it...even freaking better. LMAO.


----------



## PaGal

I would prefer smaller chickens. As I have said before I'm not the most open to birds. But I plan to start researching. Possibly look for chickens that are good eating but of course lay as well. We don't eat a ton of eggs especially since they can do a real number on my tummy at times. Our neighbors roo attacked his 12 year old son so he shot it. Then he brought it to us and we ate it. My husband cleaned it as he knows how but I don't.

I so hope we get to go fishing this year. We have a beach about 40-50 minutes from us. It's brackish water as we are not too far from the coast. The beach is used mostly by locals so it's not crowded. There are shells everywhere for the kids to hunt through. last year I found our first sharks tooth. I was so excited. The water is no more than 3-4 feet for about a mile out, calm waves so it makes it perfect for young kids to swim and there is fishing. It's where we have caught most of the blue cats we've ate. Sometimes you catch a fish just reeling in, not even trying.

My husband does warn me not to get too attached to chickens when we get them, no giving them names.  Heck, if I had a pond I would stock it.


----------



## whitelop

PaGal said:


> I would prefer smaller chickens. As I have said before I'm not the most open to birds. But I plan to start researching. Possibly look for chickens that are good eating but of course lay as well. We don't eat a ton of eggs especially since they can do a real number on my tummy at times. Our neighbors roo attacked his 12 year old son so he shot it. Then he brought it to us and we ate it. My husband cleaned it as he knows how but I don't.
> 
> I so hope we get to go fishing this year. We have a beach about 40-50 minutes from us. It's brackish water as we are not too far from the coast. The beach is used mostly by locals so it's not crowded. There are shells everywhere for the kids to hunt through. last year I found our first sharks tooth. I was so excited. The water is no more than 3-4 feet for about a mile out, calm waves so it makes it perfect for young kids to swim and there is fishing. It's where we have caught most of the blue cats we've ate. Sometimes you catch a fish just reeling in, not even trying.
> 
> My husband does warn me not to get too attached to chickens when we get them, no giving them names.  Heck, if I had a pond I would stock it.



Well, if you decide you want some giant chickens, then I got you covered!  I have lots of giants and I'm willing to ship. haha. 
Yeah, I totally agree with not getting attached to meat birds. A lot of times people have separate flocks, layers and fryers. The layers are pets and the fryers are freezer friendly. 

I think I might talk to my husband about getting some catfish for the pond, I think he'll enjoy that.


----------



## agnesthelion

Morgan so much happens on your blog. I can't keep up anymore!!!

I liked reading about you enjoying where you live and driving on the roads and the smell of the flowers and your house and your barn  It sounded very "southern" and the south has always appealed to me in many ways. 

Yes people aren't self sufficient anymore but it's obvious why. I could never be self sufficient totally. I do love to garden but I couldn't raise and slaughter animals. But I LOVE to fish and eat fish. I've never cleaned one but I've watched my dad do it a million times. We don't have the best fishing in Iowa but we still ate his catch many times for dinner growing up  Good memories. My dad cleaning the fish in the garage and then bringing it to my mom to fry in the kitchen.Maybe that's why I'm such a fish/seafood fan now. If it comes from the water, I'll eat it


----------



## PaGal

I hate windows 8 stupid thing makes my computer do things I didn't want it to do, now I have to retype everything..Ggrrrr.

Where I used to live in Pa. there was a working farm that was open to the public and we would take the kids there. The one place I would never go is the duck pond because I just do not trust birds so I was thinking it would be better for me to get younger birds. If we get chickens when they are young I could get to know them before they get bigger. 

We have plenty of small animal swaps around here, places to buy everything from fertilized eggs to hatch up to adult chickens,ducks. Is there an age chicks are supposed to be before leaving their mama? I would want what is best for the chick and I am sure like any other animal there are those that would sell too young with no thought to the animal. Would we be better off hatching some? I do know some about chickens like that chicks need to be kept warm and how to provide that and also that they can drown easy. We do have several farm supply stores around us including southern states so I know we can find whatever equipment and supplies we would need. Heck one of my fave places to go is our Agri supply. Before the time comes I will read up and research and ask whoever we know that might have any experience. My husband knows plenty of people through work and having grown up here but I know no one. My neighbor has chickens but he's a really country guy and does things that way. We are country at heart but do our best also to take the best care of our pets. I'm sure being in the south you know the type and I'm not against that type. Now I'm rambling. 

I guess I would either want smaller chickens or maybe just ones that are less cantankerous .HaHa. How are your chickens in that department? I already know how the roo is and no way do I want one.  Being hardy would be good although the winters down here aren't the same as Pittsburgh.


----------



## whitelop

For the age that chicks can leave their mom is whenever. You can hatch them without their moms. The benefits I've seen with having a hen raise the chicks are: 1) she incubates them until they hatch, so you don't have to worry about doing the right thing with an incubator. She keeps them the right temp, the right humidity and turns them all on her own. 2) you don't have to have a brooder, because they sleep with her and she keeps them warm. 3) she teaches them how to peck and scratch and do everything they need to know. 
They know how to do things on their own, its natural, but there is something about watching a mama hen teach her babies to scratch and eat. And its also something to see when she finds something good and calls them over to come eat it. I love watching it. 
But if you incubated them, hatched them and then brooded them, that would work too. You would just be their mama. A LOT of chicks get hand raised and they come out just fine. With hatching them yourself, I think they turn out to be more friendly and people oriented, although all chickens are different and have different personalities just like rabbits. 
I will say that for my breed of chicken, the jersey giant, they are VERY hardy. They can withstand very cold temps and do very well in the heat too. They do eat a lot more food than say the smaller bantam breeds. BUT just seeing the sheer size of your chicken is the best thing ever! And when people come over and go OMG thats the biggest chicken I've ever seen, it makes you smile on the inside. I wouldn't trade this breed for the world. I did some wrong things with my rooster that probably will never be corrected, but those are mistakes that I won't make again. As with all animals and in life, its live and learn. 
The jersey giant is actually supposed to be a very friendly, kid friendly breed. I got the duds in that department. But I've heard of a few people having them and saying they're really sweet and nice, maybe as long as you don't get a roo! 
I will say though, today I was around some commercial egg laying white leghorns, they're small like 2-4 lbs I think, they were SO sweet and SO calm. They were also raised in a college barn and around people all the time, but they were totally okay with us doing whatever we wanted to them. They're all good egg layers because they're commercial, (like the white eggs you get from the store, only if raised by you, you know what you're feeding!) Someone also told me today that they have dark brahma's and they're really nice birds too. I personally LOVE the light brahma's, they're so pretty. I've heard they're good layers and good broodies/mothers. 
For dual purpose, maybe a sex link, either white, black or red. They're good looking and they're decent layers. ORRRR if you wanted to add some color to your egg basket, you could get americana's, auracana's or easter eggers. They all lay light to dark blue eggs, sometimes green. They're such pretty eggs and the birds are really nice looking too. 
And there are my chicken suggestions for about what you're looking for! haha.

If you get hatching eggs or chicks or older chicks, I would HIGHLY recommend getting them from a NPIP certified supplier. Most, if not all of the big named hatcheries are NPIP certified. BUT I would caution you against McMurray, as well known as they are, they've had some issues in the last few months with chicks dying soon after the people get them. In the winter their minimum is 25 chicks, because its cold and they need to stay warm together in the box. Well, as we know the postal service isn't gentle at all. But this one woman lost 14 chicks out of 25, in the span of like 3 days after their arrival. That is unbelievable. You always expect to lose like 1-2, but 14?! McMurray replaced her chicks but still, something isn't right. There were a few other people who were losing like a third of their orders a few days after they got them. That to me, is a little scary. 
You can find NPIP local farms/hatcheries that are family owner or like me, just a person and get whatever you and probably hand pick the chickens. 
Thats just me personally though, but you have to do whatever you feel comfortable with. I hope I helped! As I rambled on and on and on...


----------



## whitelop

Well, I went to my poultry workshop today. From 7:30am till 6:45pm. I got up at 4am, I think I'm going to die. 
I learned SO much. I got handed a 2 inch binder FILLED with information that we went over. On common diseases of chickens, the importance of testing for those diseases, the ways to fix them or not fix them. All kinds of stuff. I got to witness a chicken necropsy, it was strangely...awesome. I also got to practice, hands on, testing for pullorum/typhoid. I had to prick her wing and take blood! I did it! I'm so proud of myself! 
I really enjoyed the whole thing and I feel like I learned so much and everyone was so nice. 
AND I am now an official legit state NPIP tester! Its not a whole lot of responsibility but I can go to auctions and test the birds as they come in the door and make sure they're clean before they go to the auction and contaminate the rest of the birds. So while its not much, I can still do my part in my area in helping the sick birds stay out of the auctions. I can also go to neighboring farms and test their birds and send in their paperwork and stuff. So I'm doing my part to help make this area a pullorum/typhoid clean area! I feel special. 
Plus when the woman comes out to monitor me testing my flock, then my flock with be a NPIP clean flock with a special federal number and a spiffy sign to put up! haha. I'm going to put it on my front fence and display that sucker with pride, I might frame the sign and hang it up like that! hahahaha. 
But we crammed like a million things into 11 hours, it was totally nuts and amazing. I really enjoyed learning all that stuff. ]

NOW I just have to re-do my whole coop and clean it out really well and change the bedding to sand and make it amazing.


----------



## agnesthelion

Wow long day and congrats on being an official NPIP tester!


----------



## PaGal

Congratulations! It sounds like you really enjoyed your day although it was long. I know I always enjoy learning something new. Thank you for all of the info. I really do appreciate it. I know I can learn plenty on my own but I also like hearing from real people since often you may hear things that you just do not find in books or elsewhere. I think I will go with hatched chicks. 

Giant chickens might be the thing. After all I do have a big dog, a big bunny. We had a giant fish that was 18 inches long. Kinda funny since we are not big people. If we decided to eat any of the chickens then bigger would be better, our tiny girls eat like teenage boys!

I used to work for the post office doing cleaning and maintenance so I know how they can be. We had a shipment of chicks come in once and they called the farmer right away for him to come pick them up. He didn't come for a few days for some reason, I never did find out why. Another guy (who grew up on a farm) and I took care of the chicks till the farmer came. Boy did those little things make a racket. Their peeping sounded so cute at first but after hearing it for hours everyday it did start to wear on you.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, wow that is fascinating hearing about the chickens and breeding and different breeds, never knew it was that complicated. 

Good that you enjoyed your day and congrats on being a tester now. It is good that there are people watching over the health of these birds at the auctions. It makes me want to have space and have some chickens of my own with fresh eggs and all the rest...I am so jealous. 

LIfe is learning curve so it´s good that we get things wrong as long as we learn from our mistakes. You´ve learned so much from your own experiences and it´s great you can pass on that wisdom to others.


----------



## lyndym

Morgan, I'm not sure if you've mentioned this before, have you been around lots of animals for your whole life? All this chicken stuff sounds crazy, but you really know a lot about it! Congrats on getting certified, too. I have cousins in Washington who raise goats and chickens, have a horse and cats, and train seeing eye dogs. I would always try to milk the goats, never got the hang of it. It's funny how you mentioned certain chickens are for eating and others are more like pets - My cousins and their family raise their goats and would show them in 4H when they were younger, and my aunt sells goat milk products like soaps online. But they also eat them eventually. They leave the property when the butcher gets there, but they're completely fine with eating them! I don't think I could eat something that had a name.


----------



## whitelop

Lyndy, yes I have had lots of animals my whole life. When I was a kid we rented a house from some older people who had 3 horses and a ton of goats. I was already in the advanced riding classes at the age of 10 when we knew them. But in order to ride their horses I had to work for it. I would have to scoop the stalls out, feed the goats, milk them. Make sure the barn had clean hay and clean the barn where the goats were. THEN after all that was done, I could catch my own horse and ride. I think thats the way it should be too, work before fun always makes the fun SO much better. 
But I've had cats and dogs my whole life. I got Foo when I was 20 and I knew then I could never be without a rabbit and I probably never will be.
The REAL reason I got chickens was to eat the frogs in my yard. Sounds ridiculous, but since we have a nice sized pond in our backyard we have about a million toads every summer. Its no fun to walk on them or hit them with the lawn mower, so the chickens eat the frogs. We also knew that the hens would make eggs and that was a plus. I originally had 3, but one hen got hit by a car. I always loved chickens and I remember when I was a teenager begging my mom for hens but she wouldn't let me have them. I knew I always wanted them when I had my own house and this place is perfect for them. But after doing a ton of research AFTER I got them, I realized how amazing they really are. I researched the breeds and researched their care. Trust me I don't know THAT much about them, I have pretty common knowledge, now a little bit more because of my NPIP class. But now after having them for 2 years and them eating the spiders and the frogs, its turned into more than pest control. Its turned into something great and I can't wait to get my hatchery off the ground! My "need" for frog eaters has turned into a love for giant chickens. 

Back to goats, I LOVE goats milk. If any of you haven't tried it, you should. Its heavier than cows milk and its sweeter but its SO good. Its my favorite way to eat oatmeal is with goats milk. Okay, goat facts: goats milk is easier for the human body to process than cows milk, goats will eat your poison ivy and they don't react to it so its an easy way to get rid of poison ivy if you have a goat. They act like dogs, they're super friendly and funny to watch. They don't pull the grass out by the roots they snip the blades half way down and therefore make a great lawnmower! haha. Those are things I learned and remember about being near goats.


----------



## whitelop

How about I talk about Ellie?! Since this IS her blog! haha. 
She is a SNEAKY little bunny. Today I was sitting in the living room on the computer and I saw something run passed the door way in the kitchen, it was like a dark blur. So I freaked out and yelled "ohmygod baby! There is something in the kitchen! I saw it run, go find ittttt!" He was like, 'you're dumb' then went into the kitchen and said there wasn't anything in there but Ellie. I was like WTH? That makes no sense, I didn't let her out...she let herself out! I forgot to put the food bin in front of her cabinet door and she opened it up and got out by herself. So sneaky! 

Now she has started to flop a lot! I see her flopped in her cabinet and on the floor a lot. When she's in the floor she doesn't always just up when I come in now! She stays laying down. I think she's being really comfortable here. Its so funny to see her flopped out though, she is so small and her little back legs are so little and skinny. Its funny. 
I gave her some clover today and a dandelion, she was pretty happy about that. 
If the weather in nice tomorrow, I'll take her out and let her play in the grass. It was like 80* today! It was so beautiful. I think it might rain a little tomorrow, but maybe it will be nice enough to take her out. I would like to try to get her used to being outside, so maybe I can make her a little shelter and a run to spend a few ours in the evenings in the summer in. If she likes it out there. 
If I do take her out I'll take some pictures!


----------



## whitelop

So I'm standing in the kitchen, filling out some paperwork and taking care of some poultry business and Ellie is THUMPING AT ME. She is right below me in the cabinet. I just witnessed her groom her elephant and then thump at it twice. What is she doing? I don't really understand.
She just recently started thumping. She thumps at my husband when he puts her down on the floor after force-loving her. Its like foot flick away then thump. Now she is thumping at me! And her poor defenseless elephant. I wonder if she thumped at it because it didn't groom her back and it just lays there like a fake elephant? lmao.
Now she's laying down in bun-loaf position and it looks as if she's going to get nappy. Take that back, her ears look a little pissed? 

I have some recent food observations too. I've noticed that now she is eating the small world food, she isn't eating NEARLY as much food as she was eating with the Sherwood and she is also eating A LOT more hay. I haven't really been measuring since I miss placed my "animal" measuring cup, so I've been using a cap from a mixed nut jar. LOL. Anyway, she gets like 1 cap full every day and A LOT of hay, like a lot more than she was eating on the sherwood. I wonder why? Its strange, but you know I would rather her eat a lot more hay than a lot more pellets. I feel pretty confident in my switch. 
Oh and her litter box habits have gone to pot and I'm not very happy. But oh well. I've also been throwing around getting her spayed but as much as I would like to do it, I just don't think I can. Makes sense right?


----------



## whitelop

I don't know how i got a double post, it normally doesn't do that. Weird!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Lol, so Ellie got out of her cage herself? Thats funny.

I'm jealous! You had 80 degree weather? There's snow on the ground here and its probably like 20 degrees out.

And she's starting to thump? lol. That's soo funny that she thumps at her elephant! She is probably mad that it is not grooming her back.


----------



## PaGal

She sounds so funny thumping at her elephant! Maybe she's just gotten the hang of thumping and wants to practice or maybe it's just her hormones kicking in and giving her mood swings.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just goes to prove how smart she is...bet it was funny seeing that little bun flash before your eyes lol.

I think they go through thumpy phases. Mine hardly ever thumped and just lately, they all see to be doing it, probably some cos they´re annoyed, some cos they want food and some cos they´re please with something they´ve done. They are loud as well and they´re only very small, can´t imagine what Thumper or Monty thumping sounds like haha.


----------



## JBun

Wow, you mean business with these chickens. It'll be interesting to see how it all works out. Did your roo find a new home yet?

Haha, little spunky Ellie  I'm always getting thumped at during feeding time. Everybun is so impatient to get their food *first*. I wonder what was up with her and her Elephant? That's pretty funny how sneaky she was. We had something similar happen, well, kind of, or not. I had Roo in the living room playing, and my mom was in the other room talking on the phone. Well I put Roo back in the bunny room, but then after my mom got off the phone, she asked me where the white bunny was. I was like, What? I never had a white bunny in the living room, and I had put Roo away. She said she saw a little white bunny running around, and it stopped and looked at her, then hopped away. Now my mom knows Roo really well, and she saw this bunny in a different part of the house, and I had Roo gated off in the living room. Weird huh! I think it was my little Dash, coming to say 'hi'


----------



## holtzchick

Morgan, I think it's fantastic that you're so into your chickens and congrats on your certification!  
Every animal, if given enough attention or at least if learned about in depth enough, is extremely interesting in their own way. Then again, maybe I'm a little quirky 

Haha, Ellie is a little smarty pants! I would love to see more pictures of her flopped. How long has it been that you've had her now? it feels like she should be like 5-6 months old! Either way, feels like a long time... 
Did you know that Phoenix actually learned how to open her airtight storage food container... :/ Now when I'm cleaning she knows exactly which latch it is she has to push on in order to flip the lid! Bunnies are SO smart  

(Again, this forum needs a nerdy smiley face!)


----------



## whitelop

Jenny, its weird that you say something about Dash, because when I'm washing dishes I feel a rabbit run over my feet; I look to find Ellie and she's no where to be found, so I call her and she comes out from behind the wash bin. Thats happened multiple times. I think its Foo, she used to run over my feet all the time when I was washing dishes. Or maybe I just really want it to be her and I just make myself feel her run over my feet. I miss her a lot today. 

Thanks for all the congratulations on my certification. I made the appointment to get the state tester here to watch me test them the first time around. That will be in April. And it gives her a chance to inspect the farm and make sure its adequate. That means I have a lot of work to do and I'll be forgoing Pittsburgh this time around. I didn't really want to go anyway, and I have so much to take care of at the house and I'm just going to send my husband and my son. They'll be fine and its his family anyway. Not that I don't care, but one is going to do any of this for me. 

And Jenny, no the roo never found a new home. I think I'm just going to snap his spurs off and he will have his own separate coop away from the hens, so that should stop a lot of the issues. If not, I really only need him for breeding and as long as I can feed him from afar and throw a hen in with him every now and then, he'll be fine. He's going to have his own pretty large pen. He's such a good rooster to the hen, that I would really like to keep him around but the next attack might be his last. Then the other roo's that I'm not able to sell, will have their own little runs on the other side of the yard because they will be my "fun" birds and they have to stay away from my "breeders" which are the hens and the rooster. They have to be separated. 

I'll try to take some more recent pictures of Ellie.


----------



## agnesthelion

Haha sneaky and thumpy Ellie. Shes so funny! I can just see her thumping at her elephant. And the foot flick thump, arch will do that too sometimes when I set him down. I had never heard a thump until I brought Arch home. I don't think Agnes knows how to or has never been upset enough to do so, hahaha.

Yeah hormones in buns are a lot to handle. Me personally I couldnt have a house bunny who wasn't fixed. Especially now that I know the difference. I was so nervous and wasnt sure I was going to spay Ahnes way back when but boy I'm glad I did. I don't know how I'd feel if I were in your position after losing Foo. That would be so hard!!!! But didn't the vet say Foo might have had a heart condition? So it might not have been the spay. But i guess no one can say for sure. Your vet sounds awesome maybe you could bring Ellie in and talk about some concerns amd worries. He might be able to help you make that decision.


----------



## whitelop

Dr. Hierz is the BEST! He is so good with rabbits because of his past experiences and he owns English Lops. He is also SO nice. I guess I could take Ellie and talk to him and see what he says. He did say that Foo could have had a heart condition or some type of respiratory condition, he recommended a necropsy be done, but I was so upset that I couldn't imagine her being autopsied after I had just lost her. I just wanted to bring her home with me, he totally understood. I guess now, in hindsight I should have done it and knowing now what I know about the importance of necropsies in chickens, I definitely should have done it. 

I think that I just need to think about it some more, I'm a little scared and worried and I just don't know. She does pretty well most of the time, but there are some behavioral things that are popping up that I would like to remedy, but my fear is definitely out weighing my "smart" brain. But I also think because she is young, she should be fine. 

Now to a personal note. I have become a person I don't like. I have become the person who takes the first cup of coffee out of the pot as the coffee is still brewing. I HATE that person. I KNOW why I do it, its because the coffee maker we have is a SO slow now, it makes me nuts. So I just want my coffee right then and I do it. BUT that first cup of coffee isn't even good and its never hot enough! Its always WAY too strong and like luke warm. Not even good, but I can't stop myself from doing it! I know how much I hate doing it as I do it, but I can't stop myself. Then I force myself to drink this whole cup of terrible coffee as punishment for being "that person". Thats how my mornings start. hahahaha. Its bad.

And now I've started watching this show, Roswell. Remember that show guys? From 1999 about the three aliens in Roswell, NM. Its where Katherine Hiegal got her start. And its made by Jason Katims who made Parenthood and wrote a lot of Friday Night Lights. Even though its crazy old and their hair styles SCREAM 90's, its not a bad show! 

So my finger is pretty much healed, I still have a little scab on it, but it doesn't really hurt anymore. I still can't bend it all the way and I can't straighten it out all the way. AND I have this really weird knot on the side of it. My husband thinks its scar tissue, like the spur went in at an angle and now there is a know on the side of my finger, like to the left of the actual wound site. The knot is pretty hard and IT hurts, but only when I press on it. 

I can hear Ellie in the kitchen shredding her box in her cabinet. I guess I should let her out, I didn't let her out yesterday. I was in a pretty terrible mood. So I'm sure she wants to stretch her little bunny legs! This has been pretty long, I guess just updates of things that I haven't updated about in a while because my whole mind has been engulfed in chicken and its really taking a toll on me mentally. I'm super stressed out about it. Anyway, I'm done now. Hopefully when I get back on later, I'll have some pictures of Ellie to share. If I don't, someone reach through the internet and b*tch slap me!(as Jennifer put it!). And now to finish my terrible disgusting first cup of coffee. Ugh, why do I do this to myself?!


----------



## PaGal

Maybe over time you will become more comfortable with getting her spayed. I would probably have a full check up with blood work done before a spay if I were you to be on the safe side.

That first cup of coffee before being done brewing is horrible. We have always bought coffee pots that allow you to set them up to brew at a specific time. Our coffee is brewed completely when we get up and very hot so we don't have to wait. Hubby also gace me one of those Keurig coffee pots for X-mas. Coffee pots use a lot of electricity so we use our old one for brewing for the morning or when we have company. During the day I use the Keurig to save on the electricity. We use our own brand of coffee because the packs are crazy expensive in my mind and I don't like them anyway. I just fill up the re-usable filter that came with it.

I'm glad your finger is feeling better. Sometimes wounds can take a while for all pain to go away. When I impaled my hand on my dogs canine it healed quickly, luckily it didn't get infected, but it continued to hurt for months afterward if there was any pressure on it.

I hope Ellie doesn't terrorize you for keeping her cooped up . I've never mentioned it before but I know the song well. When we were young and the song was popular my brother would sing it out loud constantly. I'll never forget that. And even though he would drive us nuts singing it soooo often I still do like it.


----------



## agnesthelion

I'm 35 years old and just started drinking coffee. So I had no idea the first cup before brewing is done is bad! Haha. I don't do that very often but sometimes and now that you say it....it's true! How strange am I to just be learning about coffee now. 

I have heard, though, that running vinegar through a brewing cycle cleans it and makes it run fate again. Maybe try that.

What kind of coffee do you (or anyone) like? I just buy Folgers and I like a little bit of hazelnut creamer in it

I agree that a blood panel before might ease your worries a bit. I hate to say Ellie will be fine because you truly do never know but I would think the odds would be in your favor. Losing two rabbits that way!! Seems impossible........

Don't beat yourself up about no necropsy. Truthfully I probably wouldn't spend the money on one. I mean, it wouldn't change the outcome and you don't want to find out something that would make you feel like you should have made different decisions. 

Glad your finger is feeling better!


----------



## whitelop

I have tried running vinegar through the coffee maker, they just aren't long lasting appliances. They last for a year or a little over. We've had our for a year and a few months and right at a year it started to slow down. I brew like 1-2 pots of coffee a day, so I think that constant use is a contributing factor to its slow down. 
I drink starbucks blond roast willow. Its amazing! Its not as roasted as other coffees so its more powerful! haha. But right now, I'm drinking maxwell house because thats what my husband wanted to get. I don't mind it, but I would still like my starbucks back. I use french vanilla coffee creamer and no sugar. 
And yes, that first cup is SO strong and gross. Its like when it all brews it mixes together and evens out and then gets hot from the plate and I use hot water, so it brews hot. But the first cup is like drinking Mississippi mud! hahaa. Thats what I call it. But it will put some hair on your chest and get you going for the day!

Ellie is so happy to be out of the cage today! haha. She's been running around and binkying round like crazy. She's now sleeping in the sun and enjoying herself. I got her cabinet cleaned out and changed all the litter boxes. And I also washed all her blankets. 
Hopefully some pictures later, I have to get some other things done. haha. Its never ending.


----------



## whitelop

So I'm dusting my house and cleaning mirrors and the tv and my son's window. I just got some microfiber clothes because I've been reading a lot of organization things and cleaning things lately, and everyone recommends microfiber clothes. OMG they are more magic than a mr clean magic eraser! I can not believe I've never had these things before! I just got crayon off a window with a cloth and some windex, that junk is impossible to get off. I just cleaned my mirror so lint free and clean, its...scary to look into it now, I feel like I can see myself for the first time. And my tv. We have a flat screen with the more matte screen and it came with a tiny microfiber cloth. Well I misted, I mean literally held the windex like a foot or more away from the cloth and misted, and clean the tv like that. I've been having a hard time getting AJ's finger prints off of the screen, but I got them! I can see myself now! Its like I'm watching my tv for the first time. 
These things are amazing. I highly recommend them for any and all things, and their machine washable. Thats my favorite part about them! I love being able to wash stuff. Where have these things been all my life? The best part is their lint free so you know when you wash a window you get the lint and streak marks sometimes? Not with these. 
I'm sure I'm the late one to the microfiber party, and all of you have used them or something. But I'm in awe. I got mine at walmart in the car section, they're bigger ones for $3 for 3. I've seen other people on cleaning blogs and stuff paying like $20 for 4, which is ludicrous. 

And today I just remembered how much I love the band Bread. So now I have Bread radio playing on my pandora and its really helping me be less stressed and helping me feel a little lighter today. Its playing all kinds of great things like James Taylor and Harry Nilsson. All the easy listening from the mid 60's to the early 70's. My favorite stuff. Oh and Elton John, how could I forget Elton John? hahaha. 

Microfiber clothes are calling my name. :wave:


----------



## agnesthelion

Are you talking about Norwex? I've went on a norwex rant sometime on here. I LOVE them. They are microfiber but have silver so they disinfect too.

I love the 60s amd 70s for sure too. Love Bread, James Taylor, Creedence Clearwater Revivial, omg makes me want to play some music now!


----------



## whitelop

No they're not Norwex, I kind of remember you talking about those though. They're just regular microfiber and they're amazing. I've never had them and its like they just pick everything up and clean so much better than other things. I really like them. My husband was like "Wow! The tv is SO clean!"

So I just caught my son hiding food! He was sitting in his high chair and I was trying to get him to eat the last of his hamburger, I went into the kitchen and came back and it was gone. I was like yay you ate it! Then I look down and its next to him in the seat, he was trying to fake me out! hahaha. That is sneaky. Why is everything in my house so sneaky?! 

Yes Lisa, I love all that music too. I love Creedence Clearwater Revival! I also love Three Dog Night. I missed Three Dog Night by a few days last year. My dad said something about it one time and then never mentioned it again. Then we were in Hooters and I asked when the show was because I wanted to see it and he said it was like 2 nights before. I was so mad! haha. I used to blast The Eagles Greatest Hits everywhere I went, The Eagles are probably my favorite listening experience. 
That music makes me think of summer time and makes me feel peaceful on the inside. I had a really terrible day today and then I heard something about Barry Manilo and then thought of Bread so I've had my pandora going all day and it made me feel so much better. Country music makes me want to sit on the tailgate of truck in the woods like I did when I was a teenager and James Taylor makes me want to be happy and accomplish things. Its funny how things work!


----------



## holtzchick

Oh I LOVE Starbucks Blonde Roast! It's so **** good. I never drink coffee, and when I do, that's what I drink... I used to be addicted to the darn stuff so I know exactly what you mean by first cup before it's done. Yeuck! It is gross... but it does somehow satisfy the craving. I also love microfiber cloths and it's so wierd, after I'm done cleaning mirrors I can see things on my face that I didn't see prior to... either my mirrors are that dirty (hope not) or I just dont stare into them as often as I thought. 

So you're considering getting Ellie spayed? interesting. She is progressing like crazy! I wish now that I know so much about rabbits I could get a young one and raise it right the first time around! I'd have like a super awesome rabbit, like Ellie !! Meh, mine are good enough  I love the suckers. 

Atleast your son isn't feeding his food to anyone he's not supposed to  That's funny though.


----------



## PaGal

That's what drives me nuts, buying a new coffee pot every year or two! My husband keeps saying we need to get a commercial coffee pot. I want an old electric perculator. My parents had theirs forever. We drink Maxwell house. Folgers tears up our stomachs. We used to switch between hazelnut and French vanilla creamer depending on our mood. But now I can't even stand the smell of French vanilla and my husband is the same with the hazelnut. So he drinks with French vanilla and I do the hazelnut. I have never had starbucks. Before I ever got around to it I learned that they refused to support our troops so they won't get my business. Most people that try our coffee really like it. I guess it's just the amount of coffee per water we use.

How could you ever forget Elton John?  I listen to all types of music depending on my mood. I listen to music such as Godsmack when I'm angry. When I really want to feel mellow I listen to celtic music especially a cd I have where they sing in Gaelic. I love bagpipes, drumming (djembe, I have one), dijeridoo (I have one), country, some rap (not the cop killing stuff), pop, 60's, Janice Joplin, Zepplin...I'm just all over the place. The only music I know I don't like is mariachi bands.

I bet Ellie was really kicking up her heels having a wonderful time.


----------



## PaGal

Didn't mean to post that yet...windows 8 did it not me!

Next thing you know AJ will be blaming Ellie for eating his food.


----------



## whitelop

holtzchick said:


> Oh I LOVE Starbucks Blonde Roast! It's so **** good. I never drink coffee, and when I do, that's what I drink... I used to be addicted to the darn stuff so I know exactly what you mean by first cup before it's done. Yeuck! It is gross... but it does somehow satisfy the craving. I also love microfiber cloths and it's so wierd, after I'm done cleaning mirrors I can see things on my face that I didn't see prior to... either my mirrors are that dirty (hope not) or I just dont stare into them as often as I thought.
> 
> So you're considering getting Ellie spayed? interesting. She is progressing like crazy! I wish now that I know so much about rabbits I could get a young one and raise it right the first time around! I'd have like a super awesome rabbit, like Ellie !! Meh, mine are good enough  I love the suckers.
> 
> Atleast your son isn't feeding his food to anyone he's not supposed to  That's funny though.



When I cleaned the mirror today, I looked into and said to myself I should never do that again. I think its the cleanest its ever been. lmao. I should stay away from them! haha. 

I don't know if Ellie is 'super awesome' but she's pretty good. She just has this weird thing with feet now. She is constantly trying to get my husbands feet and its so funny to hear him! Plus, she is ninja quiet and will sneak up on you and bite your shoes! Its hilarious to hear him squeal and tell her to shoo! I giggle to myself.


----------



## whitelop

PaGal said:


> That's what drives me nuts, buying a new coffee pot every year or two! My husband keeps saying we need to get a commercial coffee pot. I want an old electric perculator. My parents had theirs forever. We drink Maxwell house. Folgers tears up our stomachs. We used to switch between hazelnut and French vanilla creamer depending on our mood. But now I can't even stand the smell of French vanilla and my husband is the same with the hazelnut. So he drinks with French vanilla and I do the hazelnut. I have never had starbucks. Before I ever got around to it I learned that they refused to support our troops so they won't get my business. Most people that try our coffee really like it. I guess it's just the amount of coffee per water we use.
> 
> How could you ever forget Elton John?  I listen to all types of music depending on my mood. I listen to music such as Godsmack when I'm angry. When I really want to feel mellow I listen to celtic music especially a cd I have where they sing in Gaelic. I love bagpipes, drumming (djembe, I have one), dijeridoo (I have one), country, some rap (not the cop killing stuff), pop, 60's, Janice Joplin, Zepplin...I'm just all over the place. The only music I know I don't like is mariachi bands.
> 
> I bet Ellie was really kicking up her heels having a wonderful time.



My husband wants one of those massive bunn coffee makers. He thinks that would just be the way to go! haha. I think so too sometimes, but I only drink like one pot a day, so like 4-6 cups. lmao. Thats a lot. 
I think we're going to have to get another one soon because I'm on the verge of throwing mine in the pond. 

I love celtic music! When we lived in an apartment a few years ago, there was someone who lived about a mile away from us and he would practice his bagpipes, I would sit out in the front of the apartment and listen to him practice. It was so awesome! I love it. Reminds me of the homeland. LMAO.


----------



## holtzchick

I meant super awesome in that she's so **** smart already. When you get rescue buns, sometimes, they've missed out on opportunities to have free run or toys so they don't know how to utilize them properly, or just have traits that are unfavorable already and are unable to be taught otherwise. Don't get me wrong I love rescue buns and I don't regret ever rescuing a bun I'm just pointing out both sides of the equation


----------



## agnesthelion

whitelop said:


> No they're not Norwex, I kind of remember you talking about those though. They're just regular microfiber and they're amazing. I've never had them and its like they just pick everything up and clean so much better than other things. I really like them. My husband was like "Wow! The tv is SO clean!"work!



You should look into norwex then. If you ever get invited to someone having a party....GO! (((omg my autocorrect just changed that to having an orgy instead of party...hahahahahhaha glad I caught that one!))) They are microfiber too.....but waaaaaay better than any microfiber I've ever gotten at the store. And they have silver in them....so they disinfect!!! Like for real kill bacteria with just water. They have changed my life  haha. Since I'm a clean freak and a stay at home mom cleaning is a big part of my world. And I've saved so much money because I no longer hav to buy paper towels and cleaners. I mean, I do buy paper towels still but not nearly as many. And I buy toilet cleaner still because I feel like I need more than just water to clean my toilets, haha, but yes. I love norwex id you can't tell


----------



## whitelop

You're right Michelle. I've never adopted a bun that was an adult already, with issues or not. I got Foo as an older baby and then of course Ellie, as a tiny baby. So I've been able to sort of break them of bad habits and hope to god that some of them don't stick! 
Speaking of behavioral traits, Ellie is a bad rabbit! We were sitting on the couch last night and we heard this strange noise coming from the kitchen and it was Ellie. I went in and saw her chewing on the molding! She chewed a little bit of it, its painted and I hope she didn't eat it! Thankfully its really hard old wood and she can't do too much damage. But still, she's chewing on my house! hahah. So I gave her some brown packing paper and some newspaper to play in, so she started shredding that. Hopefully that will stop her from eating my house. I have to see if we still have a phone book, we only got like 8 this year and I can't remember if we threw them out or not. I don't think we did because there is a "special" way you have to throw them away...yeah give them to a bunny, thats special! 

I wasn't that person I hate this morning! I didn't take the coffee before it was done. I told my husband about it last night and he was like "why don't you just wait until the coffee is done?" I told him, that there is always so much going on BEFORE I get a cup of coffee that the stuff can't come out fast enough! I told her he was lucking, I didn't just put my head under the spout and let it pour into my mouth like that (like in Son in Law with Pauly Shoar). Surprisingly enough, the coffee maker is able to be set to make coffee automatically, but I never set it. By the time dinner is over and the dishes are clean, I'm wiped out and the last thing on my mind is making readying the coffee maker for the next morning. But that next morning I'm kicking myself in the ass because I didn't set it the night before...every morning. LMAO. Its bad. 

What do you gals do for your husbands for fathers day? This year I'm going to make him a huge gift basket, with beef jerky, chips, candy, cookies, pistachios, money bows and I'm going to make him a coffee cup or two. 
Actually I'm going to make a set of coffee cups, all with mustaches on them. The cup I'm making for my husband will have "worlds best father" on it, I'm just going to paint it myself and MAYBE put my son's hand print on it?! But the other ones with the mustaches, I'm thinking of doing like 4 of them, with a handle bar mustache like Joe from The Oakridge Boys. I'll do some other styles of mustaches too, I just love them. haha. And I think I'll make a cup for me that says, "don't mess with me until this cup is empty" and then I'll put "empty" on the bottom in the inside and like "gurrr" on the bottom on the outside for when I'm drinking. hahaha. Thats how I feel on most mornings. 

I'm also in the process of reorganizing my house and trying to make it more efficient. Its a little stressful and show going because I have a crazy child, but hopefully it will be all worth while in the end. 
PaGal made me think about my animal emergency box and how I need to go through it and make sure everything is organized and ready for just in case. I think thats what I'll start my day with. There's so much stuff in there! haha. But I do have a few things to add to it too.


----------



## whitelop

agnesthelion said:


> You should look into norwex then. If you ever get invited to someone having a party....GO! (((omg my autocorrect just changed that to having an orgy instead of party...hahahahahhaha glad I caught that one!))) They are microfiber too.....but waaaaaay better than any microfiber I've ever gotten at the store. And they have silver in them....so they disinfect!!! Like for real kill bacteria with just water. They have changed my life  haha. Since I'm a clean freak and a stay at home mom cleaning is a big part of my world. And I've saved so much money because I no longer hav to buy paper towels and cleaners. I mean, I do buy paper towels still but not nearly as many. And I buy toilet cleaner still because I feel like I need more than just water to clean my toilets, haha, but yes. I love norwex id you can't tell



LMAO! I wish you would have left it as orgy, that would have been possibly the best auto correct I've ever read! I'll look into the Norwex microfiber clothes and if they're that great, then I might try to get some. 

****, I'm out of paper towels, thats the worst thing in the world.


----------



## lyndym

Always so much going on in your blog. 

A few posts back, you mentioned really missing Foo. I really missed Dora last night! When my two friends helped me with our scary car ride a couple days ago, they asked me what exactly happened the day Dora passed away. I was touched they were interested, but it did make me sad. Then yesterday they were telling me how pretty she was. It's weird to be so grateful for another rabbit and also miss the previous rabbit so much.

Your Father's Day gift basket idea is great! Maybe I should get Luke a bunny Father's Day present, bahaha. Anyway, the mustache mugs sound awesome, please post pictures!


----------



## whitelop

I really don't understand why I'm getting double posts all of a sudden, it didn't used to do that. 
So strange!


----------



## whitelop

I always really miss her, some days more than others though. 
Like last night, I looked into the kitchen and saw Ellie and had to do a double take because at first my mind didn't understand why she was black and white and not just all white. It was just a split second, but it was so weird. Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me. 

I just wrote out this long thing about the chickens and I realized that you guys don't care! haha. You guys probably don't want to get to know the genetics of chicken color pairings or which roosters I'm keeping based on colors. 
I will say though that I have 5 roosters out of 12 chicks, so thats a pretty good rooster to hen ratio. 

There is so much in my brain right now, I have to write all of this down because my brain is over filling and the thoughts are oozing out of my ears. ullhair:


----------



## whitelop

Okay here are picture of MY view! haha, don't expect too much. I don't live in a spectacular place!

This is from right out my back door, thats what I look at all the time.






And here is if you look to the right out the back door. That is most of our backyard and further out, like passed the barn is the field.
In the summer time its so nice. 





Around our pond in the summer is SO much better than winter time. Its like an oasis in the summer time, the foliage hangs over the water and it stays shady and really pretty looking, with all the green water grass and stuff, I'll take pictures of that when its finally green. 

OHH and here is a picture of my son. He was making me nuts not taking a nap and he was so tired. So I put him in a baby burrito and this is how he looked. I happened to have the camera in my pocket, so I was able to get it! haha. Sad face. Look how huge his hair looks! Its just the way he's laying and because his hair is kind of long and it has lots of volume, just like mine. lmao. Like a girl.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I love the view from your back with the woods and the pond...that is lovely and looking out onto trees. I love your view, i could certainly live with that. And not seeing any buildings, that is so nice. 

Your son is so cute but he doesn´t look very happy in that photo lol. 

I for one don´t mind you educating us about chickens, I actually find it really interesting as I know nothing about it so the genetics of them is quite fascinating. So if you feel the urge, you go ahead, I´ll be reading it.


----------



## whitelop

No he was not happy that day! haha. It was so funny, because he would try to get out of the burrito but he couldn't. So he would just stand up all wrapped in the burrito. It was hilarious and then I just started laughing at him and he didn't nap. He's pretty crazy to begin with! haha. 

Thanks for liking my view!


----------



## holtzchick

lol.. Hmm.. I was thinking of making Luke a bunny fathers day present but Morgan if I was your husband I would really LOVE you! That's a freaking awesome basket and I think you just gave me a great idea!! 

I like your view  It reminds me of when I used to live on a hobby farm as a kid. It was the best, I love living out in the country but I don't have all the time to keep the property nice and clean. 

Your son is SO cute in that picture and I don't like children much..  You never showed us a picture of your hair?

Oh and Ellie's chewing maybe it's hormonal?


----------



## agnesthelion

I love your views I can just imagine the green in the summer. What are the smells in the summer? And the sounds? Like i said I love the south and your descriptions of where you live sounds appealing 

Your son is so cute I love all his hair. I was watching old videos of my son the other day and it made me sad missing him as a baby. They grow so fast! I was lucky and never had issues with him napping. He still naps about 4/7 days a week and he's 4 1/2. Immthankful because it's ME time when he naps! Haha


----------



## lyndym

My eyes always play tricks on me, too! Sometimes when I have Doc out, I swear I see Dora in a cardboard box or something. Probably because she was black and the holes in the boxes are dark.  

Oh man Michelle, I read the beginning of your post like five times because I thought you were quoting the part of my last post joking about making my Luke and bunny Father's Day gift.. I was so confused, bahaha.

Morgan, I am so jealous of your yard! I have been living in apartments for too long. And your son definitely doesn't approve of the baby burrito, but he should because that blanket looks super soft.


----------



## whitelop

That blanket is AMAZING! I have like 3 of them. They are the best ever. They lock the heat from your body under them so you're warm from your own body heat. I love them. He has the smaller one and my husband and I have two queen sized ones. 

Lisa, the smells here smell like...chicken ****. haha. JUST KIDDING! Most of the time I can't even smell them, I won't be able to smell them at all once I get the house refilled with sand instead of hay. 
Anyway, the smell is usually butterfly bushes and whisteria and daffodils and fresh air and cut grass and hyacinth's and roses. I have 7 rose bushes around my house, they smell really good. 
As for the sounds, since I live on a through road between two towns I hear cars all the time. But the nature sounds are my chickens, LOTS of wild birds, squirrels. The hawks scream all the time. Then at night the owls and the bull frogs and the toads and crickets. The bull frogs just started the other night. When I have my windows open at night, its the most peaceful sometimes seriously irritating sound you'll ever hear. Its really hard to have a conversation over the frogs outside at night. 
I love it though. 

I thought the basket idea for fathers day was a good idea too! I can't wait to make the coffee mugs. I need to go get my materials so I can make them right! haha. I think they're going to be hilarious. I'll take pictures when I make them!


----------



## Chrisdoc

It sounds absolute bliss there. Sounds of nature are wonderful but can be really annoying when you´re not used to them as I found out when I stayed at my friend´s house in the countryside. I had terrible trouble sleeping cos it was too quiet with sudden animal noises during the night...scared the crap out of me. 

can´t wait to see your coffee mugs, bet they turn out really well. I saw such a cute money box today with a little kitten and a lop rabbit, it was too cute but one of those where you have to open it with a tin opener to get the money...yes, you guessed, they didn´t have that one left to buy only ones with doggies and as the one she on the counter has money in it, she couldn´t sell it to me.


----------



## PaGal

I set the coffee for the next day. Since we don't use it (unless we have company) except for the morning I will actually get everything set up earlier in the afternoon but the coffee grounds so they stay fresh. I just add those at night and push the button that tells it to start in the A.M.

My husband is very practical and enjoys working. I have learned the one thing to get him at any time as a gift is tools. Well not just tools but anything he can use in the garage like a work light. Anything else he just sits aside and never looks at again. Unfortunately for me he has plenty of the normal type tools such as screwdrivers. Most of what he would like to have only he could pick out. There is not much in the way of tools or machinery that he doesn't have. he married the right one though because I love tools to. I really enjoy learning new skills and would rather spend my day looking at tools in sears or shopping at home depot than any other shopping. Except for shopping for the pets, that I enjoy too! Now I want to make him a tool basket. I'll have to think of something that looks like a basket but can be useful in a garage or house renovations. 

You just made me remember, when my son was a baby I used to put him in a burrito all of the time. He wasn't a very happy baby but the burrito or his baby swing were two things that would calm him. I so miss my children being young!


----------



## whitelop

My husband has all kinds of tools. I'm pretty sure that I couldn't get him any tools that he doesn't have, unless it was a replacement for something older or something that isn't working well. I'm going with food and stuff because he loves food and snacks and all those things that men like to eat. 

You know that is a good idea to set the coffee maker in the afternoon before, that would make it easier to remember. So I wouldn't have to worry with it in the night time. haha. Or what will probably happen is what happens every morning. My son whines at me at the baby gate, I hand him some milk and then I stare at my coffee maker with one of those "if looks could kill" looks and it finally finishes brewing then I make a cup and my day gets instantly better. Every morning. 

The guy is coming to get my rooster on Friday. I have to be honest, I'm a little sad about it and I almost told him I was keeping him. But I decided that he can give him a good life and he won't be attacking me anymore. That also means that I can get a rooster that is blue like I need and not related to any of my hens, so I won't have to worry about line breeding or inbreeding. Makes sense to me. I'm also keeping Big Blue, the blue baby roo. So he'll be my back up, so when I have a batch of hens from the unrelated rooster, I can breed Big Blue to them and they won't be closely related enough to cause issues. Now, the quest to find a good quality blue rooster for a reasonable price, who is *fingers crossed* NPIP certified AND not aggressive. But I'll take NPIP certified over aggressive any day! haha. 
OHHH! Well, I almost lost the baby blue hen tonight! I noticed that the big hen is attacking the black babies too because she's a racist b-word. I went out to check to make sure the black babies got into the coop on their own and they weren't out in the yard still. So I went out with my oil lantern and I heard this really sad faint cheeping sound. I walked to the back of the coop and there was the baby blue hen caught between the chain link and the chicken wire! She was like a foot up and just sort of trapped/hanging there. So I got her out without doing any damage to her. I brought her into the kitchen and checked her out, no broken wings or legs. I put her in the dog crate by herself and covered her up. I am so glad that I went out to check on them, because she would have died in the fence and I would have felt terrible. I just have no idea how she got herself wedged in there though, its pretty snug. The big hen must have chased and she panicked and got through the chain link and didn't realize she couldn't get through the chicken wire too. That poor little baby, she has been tortured by her mom for 2 weeks and now she got trapped in the fence. I hope she's okay in the morning when I go out to check on them. I actually think I'm going to go check on her now to make sure she's okay.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh my goodness that's sad to think she would have died in that fence! What a way to go  Glad you caught it.

I'm sure your rooster going to a new home is for the best but it's always hard to part ways. But you have it planned out well for what breed of rooster you need now so I think you are doing the right thing.

Speaking of coffee still, do you get a headache if you don't drink it? I think my body is already "addicted" to the caffeine because if I don't drink it my head hurts. I'm a "headachy" person anyway I get them all the time, but im second guessing picking up this coffee habit now! Hahaha


----------



## whitelop

Uhhh, I'm also a headachey person! I get them when I do drink coffee and when I don't. Some days if I'm not at the house, I won't drink any coffee because I refuse to stop and buy some because its so expensive. But those days I won't get a headache, I'll drink something else with caffeine like a coke or pepsi, then lots of water. And most of the time I'm okay but I'm REALLY dragging. I also take vitamins everyday so I think that helps with the headaches too. But if for some reason I don't have coffee that second day I'm screwed. I have full on migraine and nothing will help except to sleep. Its horrible. So we usually don't let it get to that second day. 
How many cups are you drinking a day Lisa? I'm anywhere between 3 and 8. That is so bad! But its what gets me through the day. Most of the time, its 3 in the morning while I'm watching tv and feeding myself breakfast, then 2 after lunch, then one in the evening at about 6. Sometimes I will forgo that later evening cup though. 
I attribute my headaches to my terrible eating habits though. I mostly just drink coffee and water during the day and there are some days I won't eat at all except dinner. Then there are some days where I eat some tuna or something like that, just to get me through the day. 
Lately its been a lot worse though, since I'm reorganizing my house, I'm trying to do so much at once in the house along with rebuilding a chicken coop and monitoring them to make sure they're okay. 

I'm really glad I got the chick too, poor little hen. I don't know what to name her, I'm definitely keeping her though! 
I've named like 2 of them, Big Blue the little blue roo and then a white hen who has a blue patch under her eye, her name is Patchy. Can you say cliche!
I'm moving them all into smaller crates I think tomorrow night, so I'll take some pictures of them when I move them. I'm separating the roos from the hens, so I can get an accurate head count and decide who is staying and who is going. I'll be able to take some single pictures and show you guys who is who!


----------



## Chrisdoc

The poor little chick. It was so lucky you went to check, I´d hate to think she wouldn´t have made it. 

It´s sad to give up your Roo but he´ll probably be less trouble where he´s going and gives you a chance to try out something new. Would be great to see some pics of how they´re all doing. I´m curious to see how they´ve changed. 

I only drink coffee when I´m out, always drink tea at home, yes typically British nothing nicer than a nice cup of tea. I just find the coffee when I´m out just tasted so much nicer. Am just back from lunch with a friend of mine and after my cold beer with lunch, I finished with a coffee, really nice.


----------



## agnesthelion

I'm somewhere between 2-5 cups a day. I eat horribly too. I'm the exact same way and never eat all day. I drink coffee instead. It used to be tea. Then I eat one huge meal a day. Usually dinner. I've been like that my whole life. Feast or famine...nothing in between. So now my body is trained to only want big meals. It's horrible! I'm sure that's why I'm headachy too.


----------



## whitelop

Thats how my body is too! I go into the kitchen because I'm "hungry" and I don't want anything. I'm like oh maybe I'll eat a sandwich, then I get everything out and look at the ingredients and then my stomach says NO! NO SANDWICH! haha. So I don't eat, I drink a cup of coffee or drink some tea.
Or I forgot to mention, I drink really strong english breakfast tea, its got super high caffeine. 
But then sometimes my body will literally scream for protein. Sometimes I'll go into the kitchen and my stomach will growl and it will say "RED MEAT!" haha. Not very healthy. Then I eat dinner and I'm done for the day, haha.


----------



## whitelop

Elvira is working her way into being a caged rabbit! I just caught her chewing on my cowboy boots! I'm so mad, she's chewed a hole in the leg of it. I yelled at her and told her to go on and she walked away for 2 seconds and then came back and started again. AHHHH! I put my boots up, but jeez. She's also been snipping more broom bristles off. 
Would getting her spayed fix the chewing or is that just how she is? She has a ton of toys and balls and pine cones and paper, she's just a brat. But I've been leaning more towards getting her spayed, because she is a bad little bunny. 
When she acts like this it makes miss Foo so bad, because Foo was such a great rabbit. Ellie is great too, but she's bad. Foo was never like this. 
Ughh.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Those little naughty bunnies, I´ve just noticed another bit at the back of the sofa where a certain Lamb Chop has been munching...I could kill him. I must now look at a builders supply for a long piece of tubing to put behind there so they can go through but can´t touch anything. 

I haven´t got kids but sometimes they seem like naughty kids who just do things to annoy you. Like Houdini and Snowy, they are like two little brats who just can´t resist egging each other on instead of ignoring each other. They just nose butt, they remind me of kids who push each other to see who gives in first. Just laughed as I could hear them both behind the sofa and as they came out and they saw me Snowy ran off and Houdini tried to turn and run but wasn´t fast enough and I picked him up....it was so funny his little face. 

I love Earl grey tea but with milk and sugar. I can drink loads during the day and it also has caffeine. I´m not a regular eater either. I often miss breakfast, just a couple of coffees and have a snacky lunch and not much for dinner although some days I do cook a proper meal. That´s the beauty of living on your own, you can eat what you want, loads or nothing.


----------



## agnesthelion

Morgan I do think spaying would help a little. It might not eliminate all the chewing but if you take away their hormones they are just less wired, KWIM? Agnes is so chill but when she was a hormonal teenager....good grief she was nuts! Climbing and jumping and just raring to go all the time. Never relaxed. I kinda think of it this way.....right now Ellies body is telling her to make babies. She obviously can't. She doesn't understand it but something (hormones) are driving her right now. So since she can't make babies she chews on cowboy boots instead, haha. Take away those hormones and they have the chance to relax and chill


----------



## whitelop

Why do they say to not eat the premade break apart cookie dough? Haha. I bought these chocolate chip cookies last night with the bright colored chocolate chips for easter. I'm just too lazy to make my own cookies so I bought the cheater kind. (shhhh, I'm going to tell my husband that I made them...lmao) 
But on the package it says "do not consume raw cookie dough" well too bad for me I guess because I had 4 left over cookies that wouldn't fit on the sheet and I didn't want to do 2 batches with only 4 cookies on the second batch so...I ate them. LMAO! Is it because the "dough" has raw eggs in it? All I know is that junk is delicious and its so convenient to eat because its in those little two bite squares. I don't even want the cookies now since I ate 4 dough squares already. hahaha. 

Oh crap, its Thursday, its my quarterly time to clean my bathroom (*wink  wink* Lisa should remember what I'm talking about!) hahahaha. 
No really though, I have to pick up my son's cracker grave yard. Now he's trying to feed Noah to the cat, yes like biblical Noah, we have the "little people" ark set thing and little Noah almost became a cat snack. My kid is crazy. 

Ohh, now I feel a little sick from the cookie dough, I probably shouldn't have eaten that. Now I get what they were talking about! The Mama's & The Papa's will make it better though!


----------



## agnesthelion

Haha yes Morgan, I do. Thanks for the chuckle 

I think it is the raw egg which I always laugh about because when my mom baked when we were kids my sister and I would always each get a beater to lick off covered with raw cookie dough and we never ge sick. So who the flip knows. Even though I think it's a bit over-worried about I still never eat it or let my son lick a beater. My rule following typeA self won't allow it.


----------



## whitelop

I always lick the batter off the spoons! Especially the brownie batter. 
Okay when my best friend and I were teenagers, we were making her brother brownies. We made two boxes and licked the batter out of the bowl and then couldn't stop. So we wound up getting a half bake brownie pan out of the oven to eat the batter. I couldn't even make that up! It was so GOOD but so BAD. That is one of the most hilarious memories I have from being a teenager, well that I can share on here with the filter. hahahah. 

Oh Little River Band, you make me so happy. I feel like I need some super bell bottoms and some platform shoes and a halter top.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love licking the bowls clean when I´ve been making cakes. And I keep tasting it all the time so you end up eating loads and I´ve never been sick with it. Our favourite was at Christmas when mom used to make a dozen fruit cakes and we used to sneak in the kitchen and eat the mixture with all the dried fruit in. It was better than when it was cooked. I think raw eggs are safe now, lots of people drink them in shakes and other weird things.


----------



## holtzchick

MMMMmmm. That is my guilty pleasure... Whenever I bake, I ALWAYS have to eat like spoonfuls of the dough! I use a lot of egg whites and I've never really gotten sick, I also substitute applesauce for any egg yolks or oil called for... It's much less fat and it's so sweet and tasty  

I LOVE those things though, seriously.


----------



## whitelop

I can hear Ellie in the kitchen right now going crazy! Haha. I cleaned up all the hay and broom bristles today and cleaned her cage out, so now she's probably destroying everything again. Imagine that! 

The wind blew the chicken coop door open today so the hen and roo got out. I went out to check and make sure she had the babies with her, and the roo ran across the yard and tried to attack me! That just set in my mind that he needs to go! He is so crazy and its so irritating. I couldn't even walk into the backyard without him trying to get me. Ugh. 

Now for British tv, I'm watching this show called Shameless. Its so funny and crazy and silly. They're supposed to be from Manchester and their accents are THICK. Its a little hard to understand them and they don't pronounce the 'h' in a lot of words, its a little funny. Its a pretty good show though.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie SPRAYED my cat! What does that even mean?! I swear I checked her not to long ago to make sure she is a SHE! 
My cat jumped on the couch so I ran the back of my hand down her side and she was wet, I smelled it and sure enough its Ellie pee! I don't know what means, but I DO know that I need to get her spayed. I need to talk to my husband tonight about it. I'm going to take her in for blood work and to see Dr Hriez to make sure he thinks she's healthy enough and okay enough to go through the surgery. 
Foo was never like this! I got her spayed because I wanted her to be better with the litter box and I wanted to make sure she didn't get cancer. But Elvira has some SERIOUS hormonal behavioral issues! I mean I don't want Ellie to get cancer either and her litter habits could improve too. So I feel like it will be a win-win, as long as she makes it home with me. 
I'm super nervous though. I really hope everything goes well for her and for me too! I think because she's younger it will be a positive thing. 

There were some wild ducks in my pond today. They were pretty cute!


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh no!! Mis Ellie is hormonal for sure!!!!!!!! yup, females can spray too. It's not as common but they do. Ewww. Yah that would be the kicker for me too. 

I'm sure it will still be nerve wracking but with the dr's advice and bloodwork that will hopefully put your mind at ease even more.


----------



## whitelop

Yes, I just went into the kitchen and looked around for the first time and she pooped and peed everywhere! She is going to be a caged bunny for now, I'll let her out for a few hours a day because he cage is on the small side. But I just did the floor yesterday! It makes me so mad! 
The only reason she didn't go back into her cage yesterday was because the rooster got out and I couldn't get her litter box off the back table without him attacking me.

I haven't heard from the guy who wants the roo. This is the second week that this has happened. I didn't separate him last night like I wanted to, but I guess I'm glad I didn't since the guy probably won't show up. He messaged me earlier this week but nothing since like Wednesday night. Now I've decided that I don't want him and yesterday totally helped me make that final decision and the guy isn't good at keeping his meet times up! ahaha. Its okay, I can take him with me to the chickenstock show I'm going to in May and sell him there. If the guy doesn't come get him, because if he comes to get him, he's taking him for free. 

I'm just a little frustrated this morning. I'm just now drinking my first cup of coffee at 10am. My well was frozen this morning, forgot to put the light on it last night! haha. Sometimes it takes a little while for it to thaw. Plus the cats and the rabbit have made me a little nuts this morning. 

I mentioned some ducks earlier, well now that I'm thinking about it, there were some ducks here at this time last year. I wonder if my pond is stop on their way to and from wherever they're going. They were pretty cute. Too bad wild birds carry diseases!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Ohhh, spraying is awful, isn´t she a little madam but it did make me laugh and the poor cat will have wondered what was happening. Yes, spaying will get rid of most of her bad habits and she is a lot younger and seems really healthy but get the blook work done and see what the vet says. So she´s in the sin bin for being a naughty girl...I do that quite often with mine when theý´re been a real nuisance and just won´t behave lol.

What a shame he´s let you down, I hate it when that happens when you have something planned and it all goes wrong. I hope he gets in touch to take him. 

I had my first coffee today at 12.30 although I did have a cup of tea early morning before I left the house. 

I love ducks, it would be quite exciting if they were migrating and stopped off at your place for a rest. Some ducks fly thousands of miles.


----------



## whitelop

Chris, all I could think about when Ellie sprayed the cat was you getting sprayed in the face by Houdini and I tell you, I laughed hysterically. 

I haven't even been back in the kitchen since this morning. Not even to get a drink or food, I just don't want to go back in there and deal with Ellie poop and pee. Its so maddening. But I guess I should go back in there, I would like some more coffee and I bet my kid is hungry. lmao.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I do remember that and he did it more than once. That warm, wet feeling is something I do not miss at all but I still bet that cat was really surprised by that little bunny. 

You´re going to have to go in there so you might as well get it over with. She is such a scream, what a massive personality for such a small bunny lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I forgot to tell you that I was in the supermarket the other day and they had Goldfish biscuits on offer so I got some to try, they are the ones made in the states and they´re the cheddar ones. They are so moreish, they´re the big bag not the individual ones so I have to make sure I don´t eat them all in one go lol. If you hadn´t mentioned them, i´d have never thought of buying them...I love savoury things


----------



## whitelop

I can sit and eat those little goldfish for hours. I like them as my wine drinking snack. LOL

So I have to tell you guys what just happened. I'm not even sure if I totally understand what happened...
I just got up from a nap, my son was sleeping and I don't feel 100% today for some reason, I'm a little headachey today. So I was letting the cats in from outside, I had my cup of old coffee in my hand(holy crap my vitamins are in my pocket still, no wonder I don't feel well. Sorry, just thought about it.) Anyway, I was walking to the microwave with the cup. I'm shuffling along through 3 cats and a rabbit when I hear and feel something hit my pant leg. I look down and Ellie had sprayed my pant leg, my slipper, my floor between my foot and the cat AND the cat. I don't know how she did it, I'm also in a little bit of a nap haze. But HOW did she do that? So I stood there for a minute and looked at my cat and her whole back end and tail are covered in pee, Ellie is scampering off as happy as a clam. 

I am so confused. And my slippers have been violated. WTF just happened? Are they supposed to spray? :foreheadsmack:


----------



## Chrisdoc

Females spray a lot less than males but do spray when they´re hormonal so looks like Ellie has her hormones all over the place. I just laughed out loud at her doing all that and then just hopping off with a smug smile on her face thinking...how good was that lmao. She is just hilarious but I bet she´s driving you nuts now. I tell you just before I had mine neutered, Houdini was doing my head in, I spent more time cleaning up pee off the furniture and myself that I was glad to get them to the vets to have them done. 

Those goldfish biscuits are so good, Í have nearly eaten the whole packet, there are some left in the bottom and I am tempted to finish it off. JUst had a beer with them so I love them with that, I tell you if they sold them here all the time, I´d be seriously putting on weight lol.


----------



## whitelop

She is making me insane. I kind of don't even know what to do with her. I kind of want to just put her in the cage until she goes to the vet, but that would be wrong. Ugh. 
Now off to do the wash.


----------



## lyndym

Oh man, Ellie is going crazy! I really don't have any experience with spraying.. D&D were fixed as soon as they came of age because they were a M/F pair, so full-blown hormonal stuff like that didn't happen to them. (Ugh just thinking again about how the rescue lady dumped me with an unfixed M/F pair without warning me about bonding.. I was so confused when they started fighting because of her.. So disappointing when someone trying to do such a great thing is kind of terrible at it. UGH anyway, again so happy I got two great buns but glad I didn't go back to her and got Aurora from another rescue.) I'm sure a spay would calm Ellie down a lot though. I know you're more nervous than most would be about it because of Foo, but wasn't Foo older than Ellie is? I would assume just like it is with people, it's harder with surgery once they are older. Dora handled her surgery fine, but as time went on, she had so many other health complications and proved to have a weaker body. I'm sure if I had her spayed later, it might not have gone as smoothly.

Aw, I got a little sad when you said you miss Foo when Ellie misbehaves because she wasn't such a trouble maker. I feel the same over here, mostly over Aurora's hostility towards Doc and also how she's a little more on the skittish side. Dora just had such a big personality, it cracked me up how she was the smallest little thing, but she definitely was the big kid on campus. I'd be eating a sandwich on the couch, and she'd jump into my lap and her nose would follow the sandwich towards my mouth.  Aurora hasn't been on the couch with me yet no matter how many times I give her pellets when she comes close. And Doc is on the couch with me less because he'd always wait for Dora to come up first. Every bun is different, and I am thankful for the differences because I can love them all for different reasons, but.. I really miss do miss Dora.

And also these goldfish biscuits sound amazing, I have never seen them before!!


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh no Morgan sorry about the spraying  UHg. Sounds like you got "lucky" and got a female that sprays. As Chris said not common but they do do it. And I've heard they can spray far!!!!

If it were me, pee is just where I draw the line. When Agnes was peeing on my couch during her hormonal days, I kept her in her cage and only had free run during supervised time only. So i wouldn't feel bad if you were to keep her confined. It's not like you wouldn't get her out and interact with her. I just won't tolerate any animal peeing in my house. It just wouldn't fly with me. But that's just me. Everyone has different levels of tolerance. Mine ends with pee  

Those goldfish are yummy, all those pepperidge farm snacks are! Right now my weakness is the reese's peanut butter eggs. I can't buy them at the store because I was stuff my face with them! Hahaha


----------



## Chrisdoc

I remembered Morgan mentioning them and when I was in the store the other day, they´ve got foods from around the world and when I saw then i was like...yippee, those are the ones she mentioned so I bought two boxes as the second one was half price. I really do like them but I could eat the whole box in one go and that´s not good.

Lisa, I sometimes don´t buy certain things cos I know I´ll stuff my face with it and regret it afterwards so I don´t have those kind of things in the house. I was tempted to buy dry roasted peanuts today but i know I´ll eat loads in one go and they´re really fattening so I do without. 

I put up with spraying quite a while but I must admit if I had another bunny the same I´d probably get them done as soon as it started as it´s a nightmare. I still have to paint the walls in the living room behind their cages as he used to spray up there all the time. 

I can well understand if you decide to restrict her time outside if it´s becoming a problem, you´ll just have to decide what you want to do.


----------



## lyndym

Ahhh Lisa, Holiday Reese's are the best. The eggs for Easter, the pumpkins for Halloween, the trees for Christmas. I love regular Reese's cups, but the holiday ones.. To me, the peanut butter has a different texture, but it might be the fact that there is simply a lot more peanut butter. That, and the chocolate is way more evenly coated over the holiday shapes - with the cups, it almost seems a little more crackly around the edges, and not uniformly coated at all. Whenever I see a huge bag of holiday Reese's in the store, I have to tell myself to notttt buy ittt. They are so good, though.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Morgan, I wouldn't blame you for keeping Elvira mostly shut in until her possible spay. I only had pee puddles from Monty, no spraying, but that was enough to overwhelm me and completely turn me off to the idea of letting her out for more than a couple minutes. Goodness, I can't even imagine if she would have started spraying.

Also, REESE'S shapes nom nom nom


----------



## PaGal

I know I haven't gotten Thumper neutered but if he was spraying I would. I worry about the risks as well and haven't done it because he just doesn't seem to be driven crazy by his hormones. I know being sprayed cannot be enjoyable for you or the cats but I'm sure dealing with all of her hormones isn't too enjoyable for her either. I know when I started on puberty I would have liked to end it if I could have.

If Thump would have started spraying he would have had to be caged except for some supervised out time until he could have been neutered. Having to cage her for a short time is not the same as someone that just puts a bun in a cage and feeds it with no interaction.

I love the pizza flavored gold fish but not the ones with the extra flavor, I can't recall the exact name but think it references explosion in some way. The pizza are really hard to find, at least here so when I do find them I buy a couple of bags and then have to try and limit myself.

I drink a lot of coffee throughout the day. Eating is just sporadic. Some days I'll just snack on something like cheez it's and dinner will be my only meal. Sometimes I eat lunch especially if we have something in the house that I like but doesn't take much effort, sometimes I don't eat lunch. I never eat breakfast unless we have what we call breakfast for dinner. That is breakfast foods like pancake, eggs and sausage but at dinner time. I'm just burnt out on cooking. I would enjoy it more but it is always such a rush to get homework done, then cook dinner, then I clean up and do dishes then the kids start to bath. So when it's just me to feed I usually won't make myself anything unless it's almost effortless and some days getting out crackers is too much. Plus I'm picky. I like good home cooked foods so I usually don't want to bother with something like heating a can of soup.


----------



## Chrisdoc

They did advertise the pizza flavoured ones but didn´t have any so I had to get the cheddar but they are really good. 

Spraying, I think, is probably one of the main factors on getting them fixed, it is really awful. 

I´m lazy sometimes when it comes to cooking as i only have myself to worry about. I did make some soup the other day so that´s what i had today for lunch but I´ve snacked tonight on some carrots and a dip and the goldfish...I´ll probably cook something decent tomorrow but sometimes it´s just too much like hard work lol.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

BAHAHA! I thought of you while I ran across a link to this page while looking up snap pliers. Seemingly unrelated, right? Well, have a laugh at this woman's chicken aprons. Just in case you ever need to protect any from pecking 

https://www.facebook.com/numsie


----------



## whitelop

I really enjoy cooking, when I'm cooking for my family. But when its just for me, screw that. I'll eat some lettuce with hot sauce on it and call it a salad, or I'll eat some grape tomatoes and call it a day. Today I made myself a sandwich with the notion that I would take my vitamins, but I didn't take them. I forgot and then said screw it and still didn't take them. Then we got pizza for dinner. But most days I don't even eat the sandwich, I take the vitamins in the morning and hope they don't make me nauseous. Thats why I like the little snack packs of goldfish or cheezeits they're the perfect size for just a snack and that gets me through the day! haha. How sad are we. Its amazing that women live longer than men. But I'm glad to see that I'm not the only horrible eater. 
I will do the classic blog thing and tell you guys what I'm cooking for tomorrow. I hope that you guys can enjoy and appreciate a wonderfully crafted cheeseburger the way that I can. I love cheeseburgers, like too much probably. So here it is...its a burger that is stuffed with cheddar cheese and wrapped in like 10 pieces of bacon and grilled to perfection. Served on a bun with arugula and some green chili sauce. Sounds amazing right?! I KNOW! I can not wait to make them. My husband was like, "you know I have heart conditions that run in my family right?" I said yeah, but oh well. If you have a heart attack over this burger, then at least your heart will seize up happy! Thats how I look at life. 

I got Ellie into her cage and boy did she look unhappy. Its probably because I yelled "yeah get in there b*tch!" as I was shutting the door. Sad but true, thats the way I talk to them. They know I mean it with love, but she sprayed everyone today! How freaking insane is that. I've like sort of talked to my husband about it, I'll talk to him later. I think its got to happen though. I don't want a caged rabbit but I don't want a rabbit to spray me like some wild animal. haha. She's a house rabbit for petes sake! 

Chicken coop build tomorrow! Its probably going to rain but I have to get it done. I'm going to separate all the hens from roosters tonight and separate the big rooster from them all. So the transition will be easier tomorrow. Hopefully I can get the coop done!


----------



## PaGal

Try the pizza if you get the chance. Their cookies are good too!

I got married the first time at 17. My kids are now young adults. Six years ago I started dating my husband and began helping to raise the girls. Most of my life has been responsibility and family life. I wouldn't trade it for the world but I guess it has at slightly worn me out and mostly with the cooking but like I said it is always rushed because there is always so much to do. If I had the time to just do it at a normal pace I would enjoy it more. I'll probably starve once the girls grow up . The sad thing is my husband is a very good cook himself, he just doesn't have the time as he's so busy plus me cooking works better for the girls schedule. It pays off though because they do enjoy the food.


----------



## whitelop

HolyHandGrenade said:


> BAHAHA! I thought of you while I ran across a link to this page while looking up snap pliers. Seemingly unrelated, right? Well, have a laugh at this woman's chicken aprons. Just in case you ever need to protect any from pecking
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/numsie




I DON'T HAVE A FACEBOOK! I don't know why I had to be all shouty but I felt the need. I saw the feed bag totes which is a great idea because they're waterproof, but I didn't see the apron! AHHH! 

I need to learn how to sew. There are so many things I could do if I could sew and had a sewing machine. Like make these little lamb pillow things, they're so cute. 





These ones, they're so cute. My kid would love them!


----------



## PaGal

Monty's mommy...thanks for putting up that link! I had to look at it and those animals just made me crack up. I want the ball elephant and I have to have the duck with the bunny hat. I just have to have it. I even had to go out and tell my husband about it.


----------



## lyndym

I eat terribly. Well, I start the day out nicely with some yogurt and granola and berries. I'll have healthy snacks throughout the day like almonds and fruit, maybe have a salad for lunch. Then at night when I'm done with everything and just sitting around with TV and/or rabbits, I get super snacky. I just buy healthy things because of this, but end up overloading on whatever is around. If I can truly eat healthy with no excess snacking for a few days in a row, I can keep it up for a long time. But that usually ends if Luke visits or I visit him, we like to snack and drink wine together.  I don't usually cook, but I reeeally enjoy baking. I try not to bake unless I have an occasion to give most away, or else I'll eat everything.

I love those lamb pillows! I'm not a sewer, but I sewed myself a dragon tail as part of the Smaug costume I made myself to wear to the midnight showing of The Hobbit. I actually did it by hand because I don't have a machine and have no idea how to use one, anyway. It actually came out pretty well! I'm randomly good at crafting, but sometimes it just ends up being a frustrating experience and I ruin everything and then throw it away.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I totally sew a lot of stuff. I'm a fashion design major, but I lean more toward crafty sewing and patternmaking. Gonna start some reusable grocery bags in a second here...finally. I've had the fabric for mine picked out for months, but Beardyman showed and interest last week so I told him to pick out fabric and I'd make him some for our anniversary. (since I don't have money for a good gift, I'll make something)


----------



## whitelop

Thats so cool! Let me know how the reusable bags turn out! The person's facebook with the chicken feed bags, I use that same feed but its a green bag and I tell you, the colors are really vibrant and great! haha. She was totally right about using the blue bag. 
I use the bags as covers for the smaller kennels the chickens have to go in sometimes, they're waterproof and make great little roofs. 

I got all my chickens separated tonight. The little blue hen gave me quite a scare though. I got 11 counted out and knew that I was missing one blue baby, the hen. So we looked all around but I didn't remember seeing her today. I didn't go out there much today as I didn't feel well. So we stopped and we listened for extra cheeping outside of the cage the babies were in, sure enough there was an extra cheep coming from the house! She was wedged next to the nest box hiding from her evil mama and I grabbed her. She is definitely the easiest one to pick up out of the dozen. I was so worried though, that I lost her. But she is fine and in the rest of the batch with the others. 
Tomorrow starts the new coop build. Its going to be a LONG day. Hopefully I can get it all done and put them all back together before Sunday night. 
The hen laid her first egg since hatching out the babies 4 weeks ago. I swear they made the numbers for her. Egg hatching=21 days, she hatched them in 21 days. A month to lay first egg after going broody, 4 weeks and 3 days until she laid an egg. She's so good!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I JUST caught up with your blog...whew! I have been reading it all day. So tired now. Will reply later lol 

Oh but!
Lisa! Reese's peanut butter eggs! Yes they do totally have a different texture and I love them so much :0 I bought one package. Seriously...I suck. I need more! I love them and I need more! Now! I am trying so hard not to eat them all. :'(


----------



## agnesthelion

Yes those Reese's eggs are a little piece of heaven in a wrapper. When I est them I basically hide from my son so he doesn't ask for any. I want them all!!!!!!!!!! hahaha 

I love to cook but for other people so Morgan I'm just like you if it's just me no way. I can live off anything random. Pickles, cheese, crackers, coffee, wine, Reese's eggs 

Morgan.....cheeseburgers are my total comfort food weakness. I'm a sucker for a good burger. It's odd because I'm not the biggest red meat eater, I never eat steak or order it at a restaurant, I'd rather eat fish/seafood or something......but a good burger totally does it for me.

Those sound amazing you should post the recipe. I love experimenting with different burgers.

We have a very popular restaurant here called Zombie Burger. The atmosphere is awesome....all zombie decor. The bar is way cool. And then they have every kinda burger combo you can think of. And they have funny names...like The Undead Elvis which has bananas and peanut butter on it! Never have tried that one but people claim to like it. But yeah, it's yummy


----------



## JBun

I feel so bad for your little blue chicks. The momma hen is so mean to them. I hope the coop building goes well. I used to get into projects like that, but they always seemed to take a lot longer to do then I originally planned for. But that's just me cause I'm such a perfectionist. I spend too much time on things that sometimes don't matter all that much. Oh, and make sure to take pics 

Ellie, Ellie, Ellie! Bad bunny, spraying the poor little kitty, haha. That always does it for me. I think I'm about on the verge of getting Riley and Toby neutered. They always make such a mess when I let them play. And they are old enough now. Plus they used to be best buddies as babies, so I may even try and bond them. Not sure though. While you are waiting on a spay, keeping kitty away from her may at least stop the spraying, may stop the peeing and pooping on the floor too. I don't know how possible that is though. And her having a little timeout, won't be the end of the world. My buns have them too, when they decide it's too much fun to get into trouble.

Reese's, oh I wish I could have them. I'm allergic to peanuts now  

Love a really good burger and fries! I'm always on the search for the perfect burger.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I am sorry you have to get Ellie spayed. She's being SOOO bad! Buster was never too bad but he didnt have free reign of the house at the time either. 

Oh and I checked out that tumblr blog, stuff on my rabbit. I got a kick out of it. But I wish really bad right now that I could have a rabbit that at least likes to be petted every now and then or one who actually wants to hang out with me in the LIVING room! Sheesh! Not like I'm asking for the moon!


----------



## Chrisdoc

That poor little chick, glad you managed to find her. And your hen is a real star...fresh eggs again, lovely. 

I love a good burger as well, something homemade and with everything. I do make my own burgers and love them with cheese and bacon and fried onions...now it´s making me hungry. They do a good burger at the place I go with my friend for pizza, their pizzas are great too. But the burgers are enormous so if we go, we both have to share as I can´t eat one on my own.


----------



## PaGal

I can't use a sewing machine so I only hand sew. I used to sew stuffed animals for my kids. It was fun for me especially since it never took that long to sew and my kids enjoyed them. I also made my husband at the time a teddy bear wearing sweats and a head band and a dragon that I embroidered the name Smaug on as we were huge Tolkien fans. 

My husband makes a mean bacon barbeque cheese burger. He of course cooks them on a grill and makes his own sauce. We bought him a new grill last year and have been cooking out more plus even in the winter. He puts the grill near the one garage door. We have the best smelling garage. It smells like cook out when he uses the grill and smells like fresh, clean clothes when I do laundry which is a lot.

Definitely post pics of the chicken coop!


----------



## whitelop

/


PaGal said:


> It smells like cook out when he uses the grill.



Like A cook out or 'cook out' the restaurant? If its cook out the restaurant, I just ate that last night! I LOVE cook out!


----------



## whitelop

It rained a lot yesterday and it made it hard to do anything with the coop, but I got some stuff done. 
But today...jeez it just won't stop raining at all! I'm going to have to go out there and do some stuff in the rain because I have chickens in cages and all over the place, its not fair for them to be cooped up in too small cages for such a long time. 
I got all the poop and hay and bedding cleaned out of the chicken house and I swear, I smelled like chicken poop AFTER I got out of the shower. I was like up to my knees in the poop. hahaha. I should have probably cleaned that out sooner! 

I have to tell you guys about the shower I took. Because my whole house fell apart when I came in from outside yesterday. I walked in and my cat peed in the floor. My husband broke the mop bucket like last week, so I've been using the tub to mop my floor. So I filled the tun with a little water and some stuff. I mopped the floor, it was fine. So I waited a while and then went to take a shower. My tub hadn't drained in like the 30 minutes that I waited because I was doing other stuff. So I go in to take a shower, the tub still has some water in it, with chemicals in it. I poured some vinegar down the drain, that didn't work. So after like another 30 minutes of not draining and the smell of chicken poop taking over my nostrils, I said f-it and took a shower anyway! I stood in the back corner of the tub that didn't have any chemical water and took like a 3 minute shower. Then got out and washed my feet because I was scared I touched the Mr. Clean floor cleaner. I was pissed when I got out, I was so mad that the stupid shower wouldn't drain! I was so mad about everything that happened from the time I walked in the door until I left later to go to a friends house to drop off mason jars. UGH! Sorry if that was kind of an over share about the shower, but a slow draining drain is the worst thing I've ever encountered, especially when you've been ass deep in chicken poop for the majority of the day and all you really want to do is take a shower! 

Now to go out in the rain and finish my chicken coop, to get them out of the small cages. 

I'll share what happened with one of my chicks later, she's okay, but she gave us quite the scare.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh Morgan yeah that shower experience does not sound like fun! And smelling like chicken poop doesnt sound fun either. 
It's snowing here again today. I would love some rain. Spring is slow to start here. I think punkxatawney (sp?) Phil was wrong.


----------



## PaGal

I meant cook out as in cooking on the grill outside. I have never heard of that particular restaurant, maybe we are not far enough south to have them.

I have a piece of my hubby's welding rod which he bent at the end so it a hook. When our drains back up I use the hook to grab out all of the hair that gets wrapped around the stopper in the drain. That's what the problem for us always is...hair. The girls and I all have long thick hair so it doesn't take long. It's gross work but only takes minutes and it is so much better having a tub/shower that drains quickly.

Another scare with a chick? Good night! I don't know if I could survive all those scares with chicks, not being the worry wart I am.


----------



## holtzchick

Awh poor you! It sounds like you've been having an annoying couple of days! I just read about Ellie and her hormones! The thing is too that she's young so her hormones are coming on raging but she would probably settle down a few months to a year later... I still think spaying would be best though, it helps alot


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yuk, smelling of chicken poop and a blocked drain...sounds like a very stressful day for you. Hope the little chick is OK and hope you sort out your drain...you can some stuff over here that you pour down to unblock it. Hair is the worst thing, I hate having to pull it all out of the drains....yuk.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I think Seymour is clogging your drain....


----------



## whitelop

I just watched this episode of "my strange addiction" where this guy was obsessed with pulling hair out of drains. *gags* He would go to peoples houses and do it, people he'd only met once and pull the hair out of the drain and touch it. haha. EWW! The ONLY good thing about knowing that guy is that your drains are always clean! 

I just put some stuff in the drain to hopefully help it. Unfortunately the thing about the old house is the drainage system isn't great. We need to re-model our bathroom, since 1972 called and it wants it bathroom back. That is on my list of things to do, but that will take some time. 

Chicken coop is almost done! Its done enough to put them chickens in and they are in it. I'll take pictures tomorrow, I'm cold and still kind of wet and pretty tired. Now I have to mop my floors because we tracked mud in from outside. We were working in the rain and it wasn't fun. Thank god I had a waterproof jacket on. 
So coop cost. I'll include everything we have. 
house-$30, two years ago. 
pen-free. 
chicken wire-$63
zip ties-$12 
tarp-$14
sand-$16
so grand total:$135
Thats pretty good! I think I'm going to get some ivy to grow over a part of the coop, I'll show you guys tomorrow with the pictures. That way, they will be sheltered from the sun in the summer and they will be protected from the hawks and stuff. Plus, I think it will look pretty cool. We still have more to add to it, to make the run bigger, but for right now its done! 

The thing that happened with the chick was, yesterday they were in the shed in the rabbit cage. I opened the top and stuck some food in there, two of them flew out. My hub got one of them and then the cat decided to help the hunt, scared the other one off. She was in a freezer we have in the shed, in the bottom where the motor is. She stayed there for a few hours, we let her cool down enough to come back out. She came out, I chased her to a corner of the fence, she got stuck between some horse grade fencing and chicken wire, I had to pull the fences apart to get her out. She's fine! I put her back and all is well. That part of the fence is the old fence that we didn't put up. The people before us had goats or something, so they put up a double layer of fence. Who knows. 

Anyway, all is well with the chickens. New home for them! They all seem to like it. I'll take pictures tomorrow, like I've said like 4 times! 

I am so sick of the rain! My floors are so gross right now. I just had to buy a new mop bucket, so I'll mop after we eat. Stupid mud.


----------



## whitelop

I think Seymour is clogging my drain too.. stupid hair. Shhh don't tell him I said that, I would like to make it through the night! lmao!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

That is a good grand total for your coop! good job! I love the idea of ivy. My personal favorite is wisteria  I keep seeing it around and I just wanna yell "PULL OVER HERE!" and jump out and grab a bunch hehe. 
That's a close call with Ms. chick! Glad shes okay.

Hey! weren't you supposed to take pictures of your hair for us?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, ýou´ve had quite a day and in the rain...that´s great at that price, I can´t wait to see pictures and the ivy sounds like a great idea to keep it shaded. 

That poor little chick, so glad you found her in the end and bet she was glad to go back home. 

Having to mop the floors after all that work...at least you could try out your new bucket.


----------



## whitelop

Thankfully it wasn't the blue chick! haha. It was a white one. That poor little blue baby, she's doing well though!


----------



## lyndym

I find My Strange Addiction so oddly fascinating!! The weirdest ones I've seen include a girl who ate foam out of couch cushions, a girl who ate dryer sheets, a girl who ate plastic, a guy who ate raw meat.. Man people eat weird stuff. One of my friends and I like to grab a bottle of wine and just watch anything that's on TLC. That channel has got the craziest stuff. 

I can't wait to see the finished chicken coop!


----------



## Azerane

whitelop said:


> Thats pretty good! I think I'm going to get some ivy to grow over a part of the coop, I'll show you guys tomorrow with the pictures. That way, they will be sheltered from the sun in the summer and they will be protected from the hawks and stuff. Plus, I think it will look pretty cool. We still have more to add to it, to make the run bigger, but for right now its done!



Correct me if I'm misunderstanding, are you not covering the top of the coop? Only with Ivy that you're going to grow over it? If not, I would definitely recommend doing so or you might get foxes/cats climbing in.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´ve seen strange addiction as well and they do the weirdest things. I remember the one who ate the foam from the cushions but I remember another who ate the plaster from the walls and one who used to drink gasoline, one who took her soft toys everywhere and another who used to dress and live like a baby. There are some funny people about.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh yes My Strange Addiction......I'm oddly fascinated too! Some of them are hard to watch. Ever see the one where she drank her own pee? Gag. She drank it, bathed in it, put it in her eyes.........freakin WEIRD!

Oh and there was one where the guy was in love with his car and he had sex with it. No joke. He would get under it and kinda, make love to it.......?

That show makes me feel waaaaaay normal.


----------



## holtzchick

That is so weird... yeah, I feel alot better about myself now


----------



## whitelop

Azerane said:


> Correct me if I'm misunderstanding, are you not covering the top of the coop? Only with Ivy that you're going to grow over it? If not, I would definitely recommend doing so or you might get foxes/cats climbing in.



The top of the coop is covered in horse grade fencing and chicken wire. The part of the run with their house in it has a tarp that covers the whole area of the run. The other part of the run that I wanted to put ivy on, has horse grade fencing too. So the whole run is covered. The stuff we add onto it will be covered too. 
I have to make some minor adjustments to the fence, so everything will fixed today. 
Everything of ours has to be covered anyway, we have a pair of hawks that fly around, only a few foxes, but my adult chickens are too big for a fox to try to walk away with. The babies are small enough though, but I've never seen a fox on our property. PLUS, my rooster can jump/fly over 10 feet up and over. Hen isn't such a good flier or jumper, she's only got about 6 feet in her. haha.


----------



## whitelop

I saw one strange addiction where this woman was eating her husbands ashes. She got 6 lbs from the mortuary and ATE 1 POUND! OMG! 
That show and hoarders make me feel totally normal and like my house isn't a mess! BEST. SHOWS. EVER. 

Have you ever wondered how to make you rabbit gain weight? You put them in a cage for 2 days and feed them pellets and oat hay! haha. I think Ellie has put on almost a pound since she's been in the cabinet! I let her out for a little bit yesterday and I'll let her out for a bit today, but she isn't getting out like normal because shes making a mess! I need to put the shelf in there for her. 
I did notice that she HAS been doing really well with going to the litter box while in her cage. So I wonder, if I put an x-pen in the kitchen in a corner, she'll choose the box over the floor because she won't have free roam of the kitchen? I might try it. I need to go get a metal x-pen, not this bulky plastic one. I MIGHT actually put a tarp down on the floor, I have an extra unused tarp that she could use so she doesn't ruin my floor. There are several things I could do, but I need to think about it a little more. Until I get her spayed at least!

I don't have any batteries! haha. I HAD a whole pack of AA batteries and now I can't find them! I'm so mad. The ones in my camera died and now I can't find the new pack. Ugh AND I think the camera is in the car with my husband! I'm like epically failing today! So I'm going to say pictures of the coop will be tomorrow. Hopefully, lets all keep our fingers crossed now, that the sun will come out tomorrow and dry my freaking yard out! Its a total mess. 
Now to finish my cup of "before its done brewing" coffee and mop my gross floors. BUT I don't even want to do that, because its still wet and muddy out and my husband is a child and can't take his shoes off at the door! haha. MEN!


----------



## agnesthelion

I've seen that one too Morgan....where she eats her husbands ashes. ~~~~shudders~~~~ yeah. That show makes me feel awesome. It's the same concept when I people watch at the Iowa State fair. Mullets, 500 lb women in cutoff Jean shorts and bikini tops and barefoot walking around the gross fair, their feet are like black....I feel fabulous!! 

We go through batteries like crazy too. If it's not my camera is my sons toys. I feel like I buy them all the time. I tried to use the dollar store batteries to save money...they blast like 6 seconds and they are dead again.


----------



## whitelop

Oh yeah, I've tried to cheap out several times with the batteries but you just spend more money because they don't last. So I've just started buying good ones and they last longer. I should probably get rechargable ones, but that stuff is SO expensive. I don't want to spend the money on it! I've take most of the toys away that make noise, so my son has lots of wooden ones now! hahah. My mind can't take the loud ones.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Batteries, yeah I buy loads and then can´t find where I´ve hidden them. 

I saw that one where she drank her pee....absolutely gross and she thought it was really good for her. People are really strange and it does make me feel really normal.

How funny Ellie doing nothing but eating while she´s in her cabinet...with the xpen she might behave herself if you put her box in there. I´ve got a metal xpen, I want another one but will have to wait until the store have them in stock again. 

The coop sounds great, can´t wait to see the photos, hope you find the batteries.


----------



## JBun

Ok, I can't even read about this addiction show stuff you guys are talking about. It's grossing me out! I'm a very visual person, so I can't read it without imagining it too. Ugh!

I'm glad you got the chicken coop done. It sounds like it sucked big time, doing it in the rain and mud. That's one thing I didn't like much when I had a horse. Spring and fall always meant lots of mud. Mud boots are an absolute must, when you have outdoor animals 

It sounds like your xpen idea, for Ellie might work well. Then you'll just be expanding her area slowly(and giving her a chance to behave herself, haha). Bunnies are just little rascals sometimes.


----------



## whitelop

I love my mud boots. I got some because they're super easy to clean and I have to clean them all the time, biosecurity. They have this really awesome tread on the bottom, so I stick in the wet grass and in the mud without slipping around. They were a total life save the other day! 

I think I am going to looking to a metal xpen, hopefully that will help because I hate leaving her in the cage like that.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sounds like a good idea, she´ll have some space but not as much as she had and gives you more control over that smaller space. Hope she´s a good girl and appreciates what mommy is doing for her. And yes, bunnies are often little rascals lol.


----------



## whitelop

As I was writing on another thread, I heard Ellie escape from her cage! I heard her scratch the hardware cloth and then I heard the door slam and then heard her scamper off. LMAO. I JUST MOPPED MY FLOOR! OMG. Sorry, I really did just mop today. I should probably put a litter box down for her. haha. 

Okay so my husband and I were talking in the car earlier and he got this new flavor of gatorade. I tried it and it kind of tasted like cotton candy. I like cotton candy as much as the next guy, but I don't like the way it smells and here's why: it reminds me of trailer parks. Okay, so this is how it works in my head: cotton candy=carnival=carnie=trailer park=cotton candy smell. Yes, thats where my head goes! It goes to the crazy place!


----------



## lyndym

Wait, there's a Strange Addiction where someone drinks their pee?? Even weirder is that whoever posted about it said she also put it in her eyes?? What?? Yeah, I definitely feel normal watching these shows. My mom was just giving me a hard time the other day because my room at home is still full of stuff. I should tell her to watch Hoarders and be happy I'm not like that!

I just got a battery recharger and rechargeable batteries. I go through batteries a lot with my tuner/metronome, so it helps to re-use them.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hahahahaha! I have NEVER thought of cotton candy that way. Here's cotton candy in my head. 
Cotton candy=rodeo time=little kids sitting next me with cotton candy=sticky fingers=ewwwwwww don't touch meeee!!! Lmao! 

I have a weird thing about sticky fingers. I don't know how kids can deal with sticky stuff on their hands. Lol.


----------



## holtzchick

lyndym said:


> Wait, there's a Strange Addiction where someone drinks their pee?? Even weirder is that whoever posted about it said she also put it in her eyes?? What?? Yeah, I definitely feel normal watching these shows. My mom was just giving me a hard time the other day because my room at home is still full of stuff. I should tell her to watch Hoarders and be happy I'm not like that!
> 
> I just got a battery recharger and rechargeable batteries. I go through batteries a lot with my tuner/metronome, so it helps to re-use them.



LOL... my sister used to hoard everything! When she was moving out, we gathered 11 garbage bags and 8 boxes of stuff to THROW OUT and then like another double that to donate!!!


----------



## holtzchick

whitelop said:


> As I was writing on another thread, I heard Ellie escape from her cage! I heard her scratch the hardware cloth and then I heard the door slam and then heard her scamper off. LMAO. I JUST MOPPED MY FLOOR! OMG. Sorry, I really did just mop today. I should probably put a litter box down for her. haha.
> 
> Okay so my husband and I were talking in the car earlier and he got this new flavor of gatorade. I tried it and it kind of tasted like cotton candy. I like cotton candy as much as the next guy, but I don't like the way it smells and here's why: it reminds me of trailer parks. Okay, so this is how it works in my head: cotton candy=carnival=carnie=trailer park=cotton candy smell. Yes, thats where my head goes! It goes to the crazy place!



That's so funny that you're talking about cotton candy. I was watching the simpsons last night and it was the episode homer gets marge a carnival candy machine for the house (I can't remember what it was called, it had a funny name though) and then he makes a giant ball of cotton candy covered in caramel and gets attacked by a bear while he's throwing it out. 

Ah, gotta love the Simpsons... used to be one of the best shows! Now the new writers suck


----------



## whitelop

Michelle, doesn't your sister have like unbelievably large amount of clothes? I never really liked the Simpsons. I like Futurama but I didn't like the Simpsons. I don't know why. 

So just now, a Jehovah's Witness stopped at my door! AHHH! She was really nice, but I think its a little forward for people to stop at other peoples houses and ask them if they're heard of Jesus. Who HASN'T heard of Jesus? You would have had to have lived under a rock for the last 2000 years to have not heard of Jesus. I'm not going to to into religion or missionaries because I don't want to offend anyone. I will share that like 3 weeks ago, I was pumping gas one afternoon and it was just me and my son. There was a really loud truck that went by and I was looking at it, then I turned back around and there was a woman standing in front of me. Her jesus loving-pamphlet holding ass- almost made me pee my pants! I literally screamed when I saw her. Then she handed me a pamphlet and walked away. I just sort of stood there like WTH just happened? I don't think people handing out jesus pamphlets should walk around like ninja's, thats how people get cut. 

When Ellie was out of her cabinet last night, she didn't pee on the floor, she only pooped! Thats pretty good I think. Thankfully I can just sweep up the poop and I don't get calcium deposits on my freshly mopped floor! LOL. Then my husband put her back in her cage and almost didn't put the litter box back in with her. I was like you gotta put it back in there, she needs somewhere to poop! haha. 
She is eating SO much hay lately! I feel like I've been putting more hay in her cage lately than I have since she was a tiny baby. She's been eating a ton of hay. Which is such a great thing and her poops show the hay. Her poop is perfectly sized and all uniform and perfectly round. 

OHH! We got a new bed last night. We haven't put it in our room yet. But we were talking about making a "super" bed. The super bed would be, two full sized beds put together. So we would both have a bed and the bed would be HUGE! haha. It would be amazing, but we're not going to do it. That would be totally ridiculous. But anyway, with the new bed. I was talking to my husband and I was like, "what happens if I get a full night sleep and I'm a different person in the morning? Since we've been together, I've never gotten a full night sleep. So what happens if we wake up and you have no idea who I am because I'm actually rested?! AND possibly PLEASANT to be around?!" He was like, "don't joke like that. I don't want to be scared. I just want to let it happen and we'll go from there. Oh and you'll never be pleasant to be around." Because I'm not pleasant to be around. It sounds like fun and games in black and white, but could you imagine being near me all the time? Its good for some laughs, but what you guys get is like the radio edit of my rages. Imagine being there live, and hearing ALL of it. Sometimes its hard to be in my own head, much less next to me. I'm not always like this, but sometimes I get locked on and there is a whole day worth of freaking out and being totally ranty and a little mental. I think being in the car with me, is probably the worst thing. haha. You're trapped and I have THE WORST ROAD RAGE EVER. Its real bad, then you add LOTS of caffeine into that and its like a bomb driving down the road!


----------



## agnesthelion

Jehovah's Witnesses annoy and offend me. I don't think anyone needs to solicit religion of any kind. I respect everyone's right to believe whatever they want however don't ring my door and push your beliefs down my throat. 

We got a new mattress about a year ago and I researched and it was a huge decision and we got a high rated kind...a stearns and foster...and we still hate it  I think when you get older what you sleep on matters even more. We can't find what we like! We checked out temperpedic which were like $4000-$5000 but we didnt like those.

I used to have road rage but I realized how ridculous it is. Ever heard of the saying "Everyone who drives slower than you is a prude and everyone who drives faster than you is a maniac". I read that one time and it struck a chord. Why do I think I'm perfect on the road and never make mistakes? Or that my schedule and where I'm going is more important? haha. It's not! We share the road and humans are imperfect creatures so people will drive bad sometimes. Such is life. Deep breaths while driving Morgan. Don't give yourself an ulcer!!!!!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I saw the egg-washing thing on Thumper's blog and figured my egg rant should be over here on your blog, since you're the egg-maker  Since when does anyone wash eggs? I'd never heard of that. I just crack them into the cookie dough or frying pan, wash my hands, and go about my merry way. Never been sick, and I use regular grocery store eggs. *shrug* I HATE antibacterial hand goo, I do eat food that drops on *my* floor, and I seem to have a pretty strong immune system. I believe not being a germophobe helps keep the immune system strong, because it only makes antibodies when it's presented with the germs. There's some science behind that, somewhere that I read. anyway, not trying to start a debate, just sharing.

Oh, and I lick my bunny's nose. So there. It makes her make funny faces mwahaha.


----------



## whitelop

My road rage isn't as bad as it used to be. I think what really screws me, is living in the country. I never encounter traffic, only when I go into town do I get the terrible traffic and I lose my mind. God forbid I go into Charlotte, then I'm definitely losing control and probably going to take a crow bar to someones window. JK.
Its not the going slow, because I got too many speeding tickets when I was a teenager, so I don't speed. I don't like to pass people, I don't drive like a maniac. Most of the time I have my son with me, so I can't drive like that. 
Its the little things that I can't stand. I'll take you guys through what its like to be in the car with me: 
-Are you turning? Oh really? I couldn't tell because you didn't use your blinker. Its the stick on the left. 

-Oh, you're not going to stop at that stop sign. Yes, the stop sign, its the octagon shaped sign that is red and says STOP on it. You're not supposed to just look both ways and continue going, there are more cars that just you. 

-Oh your passing me? Thats cool, you'll get to the stop light like 2.5 seconds faster than I will. Glad you're in a hurry. 

-NO, THERE'S NO LEFT ON RED!

-Yes, there is right on red. RIGHT ON RED! 

-OMG PLEASE USE YOUR BLINKER! 

-Why are you swerving so much? Are you facebooking while driving?! Guess what, no one cares that you're "driving like a boss" right now. 

-Oh you're driving the Lamborghini but you can't actually do 55mph? I'm going to say that someone bought the wrong car! Its not meant to do 38 in a 55, its meant to do 164 in a 55. Make it happen! 

-Oh you're coming to a complete stop in the middle of the road and now you're turning. I didn't know that because you just randomly stopped and didn't use a blinker to let us know what was going on. Thanks for that. 

-Okay, I get it, you just got new speakers. But guess what, while I'm listening to Darius Rucker tell tales about the Carolina's; you're listening to something totally offensive and rude and obscene and you've none just ruined my beautiful spring day with your terrible music. Jesus please, just turn it off. We get it, you're a "gangsta" STFU! Thanks for making me roll my window up.

-OMG motorcycle, please don't go between the cars like that! Its not safe, I'm going to cry! Great, now I'm crying because I'm scare that you, a stranger, will get hit by a car at night, and I'll have to see you die in front of me. OMG will I be able to stop in time if you get hit? Will I be the one to hit you? OMG I'm going to kill someone. *keeps crying* OH thank you god, he got between the cars! 

Most of that stuff happens in my head, I normally don't say anything out loud anymore, UNLESS I'm alone. Its an interesting life I live, its no wonder I don't go anywhere anymore.


----------



## whitelop

HolyHandGrenade said:


> I saw the egg-washing thing on Thumper's blog and figured my egg rant should be over here on your blog, since you're the egg-maker  Since when does anyone wash eggs? I'd never heard of that. I just crack them into the cookie dough or frying pan, wash my hands, and go about my merry way. Never been sick, and I use regular grocery store eggs. *shrug* I HATE antibacterial hand goo, I do eat food that drops on *my* floor, and I seem to have a pretty strong immune system. I believe not being a germophobe helps keep the immune system strong, because it only makes antibodies when it's presented with the germs. There's some science behind that, somewhere that I read. anyway, not trying to start a debate, just sharing.
> 
> Oh, and I lick my bunny's nose. So there. It makes her make funny faces mwahaha.


The store bought eggs you get are already washed. The way they have the chickens laying the eggs, the eggs never get dirty or stepped on or anything. But they do run them through a rinse before they package them. So they're clean when you get them. 
BUT when you have chickens who make the eggs at home like mine, my birds aren't production birds and don't sit in tiny cages. So sometimes there is poop on the eggs and they walk on them and stuff. Most of the time there isn't anything on the egg though, since my hen lays in sand. But I don't wash them right away. If there is poop on the egg, I knock it off with a paper towel and I put the egg in the carton in the fridge. Hell, half the time I don't even refrigerate them. They stay good on the counter for several months. Like I said on the other blog, there is a "bloom" on the egg, its to keep the egg pores closed so little bacteria gets into the egg and harms the chick, because thats what eggs are originally for, procreation not consumption. 
Anyway, when you wash the egg you take away the bloom and make the egg pores more open for bacteria to come into. But once you cook them, the bacteria is gone. To wash the eggs, the water should be 20 degrees WARMER than the egg temperature, if the water is cooler it sometimes pushes the bacteria into the egg. 

And there is your egg lesson for the day!


----------



## JBun

My worst *blinker* moment, or I guess I should say *non blinker* moment, was when I was driving between two rural towns, and you know how you get those people driving REALLY slow. Well the traffic in the opposite lane was clear, so I go to pass this truck, and I'm going like 70, and this guy suddenly slows and makes a left hand turn right in front of me without turning his blinker on, as I'm going to pass. I slam on my brakes and luckily don't plow into him, but man, I was on the verge of a heart attack. I'm usually hauling my horse trailer when I'm out in this area, and I'm sooo glad I wasn't hauling my horse at the time.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Oh okay. Well I guess I was responding to other people who were saying they wash what I thought was store-bought eggs. 

I'm gonna go lick Monty's nose now  (yes, I'm being weird on purpose today...I have a really bad headache and had a really bad dream last night, so I'm trying to cheer myself up before I go to work yet again)


----------



## PaGal

I get road rage myself. I do not have a problem so much with someone going a little slow, they might be lost.. I have been there. A little fast..I have been there as well. The people I want to spinning back fist are the ones that do totally stupid moves that threaten to kill someone else. Kill yourself fine but not me and mine. The ones that have to in less than a split second cross three lanes of traffic to not miss their exit because they were too busy texting to see the sign warning a mile back that the next exit would be theirs.

We wash the eggs right before we use them, not before but good tutorial. I haven't had it explained that way before just did as I was told. It's nice to learn the reason why things are done as they are.

Missy...When I said I wash eggs I meant the ones that come from my neighbors chickens. The store bought ones I don't. And no worries I am not afraid of some germs and do not bath in sanitizer, I also feel exposure to dirt and germs (limited of course. I won't roll around in pig poo for the fun of it  ) tends to keep you healthier than those that try to live in a bubble. I don't even buy sanitizer and refuse to buy antibacterial anything . It's just a rip off if you ask me and will only help to make the germs stronger and us weaker if anything.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I have a bottle of hand sanitizer in my car, just for when I'm out shopping and maybe decide to eat or just feel grimy, but I usually forget to even use it. The alcohol dries out my hands anyway. There's a bad chest cold going around everywhere lately, and I only caught a "diet" version of it, right after I had a root canal so I was kinda weakened anyway from the tooth infection. It was like being kicked while I was already down, but like I said, it was a light version of it. I got off easy compared to everyone else I know who got sick recently.


----------



## Chrisdoc

It´s amazing how many different things are going on here. 

Road road, i could go on about that for ages. I was going mad this morning as it must have been learner driver morning in Marbella, one of the local towns and boy, if they don´t teach them to drive properly, how the hell are they going to know what to do when they get in the car by themself. I was driving behind one car and we were coming to a roundabout and turning left. I usually get in the left lane but on this turnoff I stay in the right as when I head onto the next turnoff, no one will let you cross lanes. So, I´m in the right going round the roundabout (signal left) and then when I get to my turnoff signal right. The learner driver was in the middle (no signal) and then cut to the right and didn´t signal to turn right either. He was then in the left lane but went straight across the next roundabout. In the meantime on the middle of the first roundabout a scooter cut right across the front of me to turn right.....:tantrum: Another learner in front who never used their indicator either. Hate people using mobiles while driving, you can always tell cos they go slow and weave about the road. We get loads of tourists here who haven´t a clue where they´re going so you have to be a psychic on the roads over here. And motorbikes are the worst, they come at you from all over, they so put my nerves on edge that I want to scream sometimes.

And eggs, never washed them, I used to love buying eggs with the poop still on them, felt as though I´d got really fresh one and couldn´t wait to try them.


----------



## whitelop

I use antibacterial soap on my dishes, but thats about it. I don't like hand sanitizer, it makes my hands feel sticky. 

My cat and my son were just playing hide and seek! haha. He was hiding behind the curtain and she was running around looking for him. Then he poked his head out and she stalked him and pounced on his feet. It was so funny! I was laughing so hard. Then she went behind the curtain and she was hiding from my son. Then he jerked the curtain up and she ran and he chased her! It was hilarious. What a great cat I have who will play with my crazy child!


----------



## whitelop

So my finger, that the rooster got, is so weak. It keeps getting weaker and weaker everyday. I don't know whats going on. I just had a coffee mug in my hand and I was putting in the microwave, I barely tapped my finger and I dropped the mug in the microwave. I mean tapped it so lightly I didn't even feel it. I'm actually not 100% if I even hit it or if my finger just gave out. I had my finger looped in the mug and was holding it with mostly my middle finger. 
Anyway, it hurts a lot and I can't grip anything. It hurts to bend it, its not like it hurt before, it just feels sore or something or torn. 
I have this huge hard knot around where the wound is. Its like to the right of the wound. Its almost like its where his spur went into my finger it tore everything up in there and now it HURTS! 
Its really weird and I just want it to go away and stop hurting. Now I'm being a whiny baby, but its pretty sore. 

I wish I could find the batteries for my camera! I need to take some pictures of the chicks to send to someone to see if they want them. BUT NO! I can't find the batteries. Plus the camera is still in the car. 

I want to talk about my ad tailor on my computer. So apparently when I google things, it makes it part of the ads. Because I googled Dido once, the singer to see if she sang this one song, and now all my ads are for Dido. For her concert tickets and for her cd or whatever. As much as I love google, I think its pretty intrusive. LOL


----------



## JBun

You can delete your browsing history and cookies, to stop the ads, but you would have to keep doing it.

I hate not having batteries when I need them. I buy the ginormous Costco packs now. They last for YEARS, it's great! The rechargable ones are pretty good too.

That's so cute that your kitty would play with your son. That is a great kitty  I wonder if Ellie will ever be like that, where she will want to play with you guys. I know some people have bunnies like that. Dash was really the only rabbit I've ever had, that would interact like that with me. I would be the scary monster chasing her, and she whip around to see if I was coming to get her, then take off.

That doesn't sound good, about your finger. I would be worried that something is severed in there, that shouldn't be. Have you been back in to have it checked since the initial appointment?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

BAHAHAHAHA! Yall are so funny. Thank yall for brightening my day lol! I agree about the eggs. My daddy always told me, "a little dirt don't hurt" and I, too, believe if theres a little poop left on the egg that makes it even more fresh hahaa!!!! OH and the jehovahs witness people! YEAH! Well, we have security cameras right so when I hear the front doorbell ring I usually go check the cameras to see who it is because I keep hearing horror stories about "during the day ppl come knock on your door, if you don't answer they will break in" and that's been happening in surrounding neighborhoods. SO I checked and it was two women with long hair and long dresses so I yelled, "WTF YOU CANT READ THE **** SIGN IN THE FRONT OF THE NEIGHBORHOOD???? NO SOLICITING!!! HOLY CRAP!" and they looked at each other and then waited like 15 seconds and rang the doorbell again. I was thinking "geez, I should really go open the door and yell at these people, but I am just not wearing enough clothes for that right now" The only solicitors I want to see are girl scouts selling cookies! I need cookies!!! >:C

Also, your rant about road rage. That is exactly what goes through my head. I feel like I am going to cry if I see the motorcycle dudes die after they act like complete tar-tars. Its like they're TRYING to hurt themselves or someone else! I was talking to an old lady the other day and she was telling me she never talked to her neighbors anymore after the death of their son, so I asked what happened and she said that the Mom bought her 25ish year old son a motorcycle for his birthday because he wanted one so badly and he loved it of course. He took off on it a few days later and he wasn't heard of again. So finally they found in one town over on a backroad, dead.. and the Mom blames herself but we all know that the boy would have eventually bought one himself one. Pretty sad. 
And I CANT stand when people don't use their blinker! AHHH!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, you should have the finger checked out, you may need to do just some exercises to get it back to normal. 

It´s good where we are cos they have to get through the door downstairs before they can knock at the front door so when someone rings the intercom, I just don´t answer. Most people I know always call before they come so I´m expecting them. If they do manage to get upstairs, I have a peep hole so I look through it and if I don´t know them, I don´t answer the door. 

So sad about the boy who died but I´m always surprised more people don´t die on the roads when you see the way they drive...scary :nerves1


----------



## PaGal

Missy...I keep baby wipes in all of our vehicles. We tend to eat while driving when we travel and they are what we use to clean our hands first> I also use them the once in a blue moon I grab myself something to eat after shopping. 

Morgan...you might want to have the finger checked. It could be though that stuff inside there, your tendons and what not are still healing.
Ya, watch out for those Jehovah witnesses. I don't like to be bothered at home by anyone unless their family or friends. I had some of them coming around for a while where we used to live. I was outside one day acid cleaning a cylinder and they came over. I explained what I was doing and I was doing it outside to try and avoid the fumes from the acid. I was hoping that would chase them away since most people don't know the fumes aren't that bad but shees nothing stops them...unless you move HaHa.

Chris...I hate round abouts. They've put in two over our way recently and it's made things even worse. At least before people had to stop at a light. Now no one stops.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, then you wouldn´t like it here at all. Before we used to have loads of junctions and then, for some reason, they started changing them all and putting roundabouts there. Now, they are everywhere and because before you used to have to give way for traffic coming onto the roundabout, some older drivers still stop in the middle of the roundabout so you have to be really careful. As well here, if somebodies going right round the roundabout, they can go in the outside lane and if you´re going straight across, they suddenly cut right across the front of you. I´ve got used to it now but there´ve been many an accident as it´s the only country where logic isn´t used on the roads lol.


----------



## whitelop

You know what else stops religious people from coming to your door? Answering it in your underwear holding a cat. LMAO. This is totally nuts and totally true...but when I was like 17, I had had a long night of drinking, came home at like 6 that morning and passed out on the couch in a tank top and undies. I woke up at like 10am to someone knocking at my door. Being totally hung over/still drunk I opened the door and grabbed the cat as she tried to run out. As I opened the door, I was like "jesus christ its so early, what do you wa..." To realize that there were two guys standing on my door step with bibles and pamphlets. Trying to talk to me, the one with no pants, about temptation. LOL I stood there and was like, "well, lucky for you guys, I know all about this and I've found jesus already. I found him at a bi-lo standing in front of my car. So you guys can leave the pamphlets in the mailbox and keep it moving" They never made eye contact, they just said to have a good day and they never came back! That solved that problem. They didn't even stop for a can food donation for a can drive they did every year. 

About jesus at the bi-lo, which is a grocery store in my area I don't know about everyone else. But I went there one evening to get something. As I walked out of the store, I saw this guy standing in front of my car. I slowed my pace and looked at him. He had no shoes on, long brown hair, long beard, cut of at the knee jean shorts, a messenger bag and a Jim Morrison t-shirt on. I walked to my car, I was like "can I help you?" He just stared at me. I asked if I knew him, he just stared. I was like, are you friends with someone I knew and he just stared. I asked if he was Jesus, he just smiled at me and walked away. I am almost positive that I saw jesus that evening. Then family guy totally stole my experience of seeing jesus and used it in an episode, seriously. 
Sorry if that offends anyone. Its true though, it was jesus. 

I probably should go back to the doctor, but uhmm...I don't want to. hahaha. As terrible as that is, I just really hate going and I don't want to go back. I'll be like a little kid. I don't wanna gooooo! LMAO.


----------



## kmaben

Sounds like Cellulitis. Can mail you some bactrim. 

I was telling omar about your rooster and he said to get a wiffle bat. Hard enough to deter him but not hard enough to seriously injure him.

A taser, a brick, and a golf ball were also brought up.


----------



## lyndym

I think it was Chris who said a few posts back that there is so much happening on here, that is for sure correct, hahaha. Religion solicitors, dirty eggs, antibacterial soaps, road rage..

Okay Morgan, can you please do super bed? I don't know how many of you watch The Office, but it is one of my top shows. Super bed reminded me of the time Jim was away from work for a period of time, so Dwight uses Jim's desk with his own together to make Mega Desk. Jim comes back and one-ups him by creating Quad Desk, a bigger and better version of Mega Desk. I tried to find a YouTube clip, but they only had one where someone was holding their camera in front of their TV screen, and I refuse to have people watch that low quality of a video, hahaha.


----------



## whitelop

I REMEMBER THAT FROM THE OFFICE! I LOVE THE OFFICE! Ahem, sorry. I got a little excited and shouty. 
I'm watching that episode with mega desk right now. If anyone has netflix, its season 6 episode 19 "st. patricks day" 
I just want to say that I really hate Steve Carrell. He is SO annoying. 

Yes there always is a lot going on in my mind and a lot going on on the blog. Hahaha. I have a hard time sleeping because my mind is always in the "crazy place."


----------



## whitelop

kmaben said:


> Sounds like Cellulitis. Can mail you some bactrim.
> 
> I was telling omar about your rooster and he said to get a wiffle bat. Hard enough to deter him but not hard enough to seriously injure him.
> 
> A taser, a brick, and a golf ball were also brought up.



Kaley when you said wiffle ball bat, I couldn't help but think of the beastie boys. lmao. But that is a good idea, it might be less abrasive than a stick! 
What is bactrim? Is that like bactine?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I believe you that it was Jesus. That's an awesome story.  

Haha Kaley! If y'all ever get a rooster, y'all will be real prepared with a widdle ball bat (reminds me of the Beastie Boys too!), a taser, a brick, and the golf ball


----------



## Chrisdoc

What is a wiffle bat...never heard of one but assuming it´s not as lethal as a baseball bat. Had to laugh at the taser, brick and golf ball. 

Morgan, I do believe you saw Jesus, stranger things have happend. 

I love The Office but have only seen the UK version which was great. Don´t think they´ve ever put it on Spanish TV so haven´t seen.


----------



## whitelop

http://shop.ctstore.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=30&idcategory=5
Its the ball with the holes in it and the plastic bat to play. When you hit the ball it doesn't go very far because of the holes in it, so its perfect for kids. We have wiffle golf balls to practice our swings, without killing something or hitting a car with a golf ball. LOL
But the bat is plastic and it doesn't hurt...that much. But I remember being a teenager and getting kicked out of walmart for being a guy I knew down with a wiffle ball bat, true story. It was hilarious. 

I just let Ellie out of the cabinet, she seems pretty happy to be out. She's started this nasty habit of digging in her litter box! Eww! So I just gave her a phone book, she's ripping it up. I hope she likes it. Maybe I'll make one of her litter boxes into a dig box with some bits of paper. She'll probably use it to potty though, since a bad bun. haha. Hopefully she doesn't potty in the floor, I've been trying really hard to keep them clean! Its so hard with a man and animals who track all kinds of crap in. I leave my boots outside even AFTER I clean them. Biosecurity. hahaha. I say that all the time, but its so true. 

Now to make some chicken salad with left over baked chicken! YUM! I'm starving.


----------



## kmaben

Bactrim is in the sulfa family. Antibiotic.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Never seen one of those over here..it´s like a baseball bat with a hole in the end but made of plastic. I can just see you with that defending yourself from the rooster. 

Hope Ellie behaves herself now she´s got free time. I have a dig basket with shredded paper in and mine love that, they haven´t pee´d in it yet but do poop in there, well they do spend a while if they go there.


----------



## whitelop

kmaben said:


> Bactrim is in the sulfa family. Antibiotic.



NO! I'm allergic to sulfa! I'll DIE! No joke, I really will die if I have sulfa. Thinking back on it now, that is the antibiotic that the urgent care doctor tried to prescribe me when this whole thing with my finger first happened. He missed the first 3 times I said I was allergic to sulfa. He also missed the "I'll die" part of the conversation too and still wrote me the prescription for it. Jackass. 
Thanks for the offer though, but I don't think you want to kill me...? LOL


----------



## whitelop

Okay so here is my random question for the day. Are they any Catholics reading, if so, what is midnight Mass like at Christmas? 
I live in the south and we don't have many Catholic churches in our area. I think there is like one. My best friend and her family are from the Bronx NY and they're Catholic. They're not practicing though, so don't go to midnight Mass. We always joke about it but no one goes. 
So if you go to midnight Mass, what's it like?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, yes a catholic here although I don´t practice now but love going to midnight mass here as it´s so lovely. Lots of carol singing and we all have candles and just a lovely celebration. It´s like a normal Sunday mass but with special emphasis on the birth of Jesus and celebrating that. I love the way they decorate the churches over here in Spain as they are always full of lovely fresh flowers and the crib at Christmas is so gorgeous. if you go to mass on christmas morning, at the end you can kiss the feet of the baby jesus statue which is about the size of a small baby. Everyone lines up to do it and they just wipe them each time with a hanky. I didn´t do it, wow, all those germs, you could catch anything. 
I love singing Christmas carols as well, the old ones that we used to sing at school when I was little, they just make me feel so good.

I haven´t been to Christmas mass back in the Uk for quite a few years. I loved it there when we used to go cos you had to get really wrapped up against the cold and the church was always packed and everyone wishing each other a happy christmas as you leave.


----------



## kmaben

Chris doesn't it tend to be in Latin? Or is that only for the hardcore roman catholics?

Morgan lots of people tend to be allergic to Sulfa. Nope not trying to kill you. No one would look after your rooster but we would all fight over Ellie!


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

I think I would like to go to midnight Mass this Christmas! Hahaha. I don't know how I feel about religion but I think I could sit in the back and not be seen, it would be okay! lol. AND I took Latin in high school, so I totally know it hahahahah, not. I don't know what made me think about that, I think it had something to do with what I'm watching, it was Christmas and it made me think of midnight Mass. "life association", its a hell of a thing. 

So no one would take my rooter? HOW RUDE! Just kidding. I don't blame any of you. But who would take Ellie? I've thought about it before, if I were to die who would take her? My husband wouldn't want to keep her probably, or if he did I couldn't only imagine how she would be kept. haha. He isn't very good at the house hold things.


----------



## whitelop

So I just figured out that my rooster loves the sweet wonderful sounds of John Denver. I just had to do some fence mending and I had pandora on on my phone and Big Boy was freaking out, UNTIL John Denver Country Road's came on. He calmed right down. At least the bird has good taste in music, but the sweet voice of John Denver, who wouldn't be calm after listening to him? haha. He can soothe even the wildest of beasts. 

God, I need to write captions for clothing or whatever. I can describe things like a boss!


----------



## JBun

Lol, John Denver lovin' roo. How funny is that! you should pipe the best of JD into your yard, whenever you have to go out there, and attacking roo... NO MORE. If it works, maybe he'll survive to live another day.

I've thought of that too, what would happen to my rabbits if something were to ever happen to me. Sadly, I'm pretty sure that Dakota and Baby wouldn't be able to be rehomed. It's nearly impossible to find someone to take on a rabbit that bites. And I'm fairly certain Zeus wouldn't survive the stress of being in a new home, since it nearly killed him when I first got him. So those rascals better be saying their prayers that I outlive them. I do have a care list typed up, so if something were to happen, then at least my family would know what to feed them all.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Mass is hardly ever in Latin any more, I wouldn´t be able to follow if it was, think I only heard it a couple of times when I was really young. Although when we staying at my sister´s house a couple of years ago, there was a little church up the road and when I went with mom, the mass was in Latin and the priest never faced the congregation, he faced the altar; apparently, that´s how they used to do it. It was a bit weird as I couldn´t follow most of it but the church was packed mostly with older people. They closed it a couple of years ago so we never went back. 

I also worry about what would happen to the boys if anything happened to me. Jenny, I must make a care list as none of my friends would have a clue how to look after them. 

I had to laugh at your roo liking John Denver, good taste he has. That reminds me of a couple I know and the husband thinks he can sing karaoke, one of my best friends does karaoke in the hotels in the summer. Anyway, he has a repertoire of songs which he sings in a monotone voice, they all sound the same but he likes to sing Annie´s Song and I hate it cos he murders it and it´s such a lovely song. Now I tell my friend to tell him he hasn´t got it just so he can´t sing it.


----------



## whitelop

Jenny if something happens to you, I'll take your megacolon buns! And Flopsy and Dakota and Baby. All of them. haha. JK not all, but your "special needs" buns and the biters. 

I should get some speakers and put them out there for the Roo and have some John Denver playing on repeat all the time. That way I never have to worry. He did seem to like James Taylor too. Maybe I can put JD and JT on shuffle and repeat. My neighbors would probably be pretty happy about it. LOL


----------



## JBun

I was going to say that I would take Ellie, but I don't know how I would get her here. I love your little bun and she would fit right in with my bunch. And thanks for wanting my *special* bunnies. I don't know how they could be got to you, but it's nice to know that someone would care about my more troublesome furbabies. Flopsy's not troublesome at all though. You would love him! He's so calm and easy going. He just gets to be a little grumpy being around miss grumpy pants all the time, but when I take him out to play with the *babies*, he's the perfect big brother, very tolerant and not easily phased by anything.


----------



## whitelop

I would come get them duh! I think a car would be less stressful than being shipped anyway.Kind of crazy talk, but you know...I'll always be a back up!


----------



## JBun

It's a deal!!! I'm your back up, and you can be mine. I'm putting your name down on my bunny emergency contact list, haha.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

whitelop said:


> But who would take Ellie? I've thought about it before, if I were to die who would take her?



I would! I have a nice big giant to bond her with, too :brown-bunny
That would look hilarious.


----------



## holtzchick

lol, I've been thinking the exact same thing lately. Like if I had to go away and leave my buns or w.e who would take them?! I figured my boyfriend knows how to take care of them, but would he want them? IDK. :dunno


----------



## whitelop

See and I have a kid to think about. I think my husband would take care of him, but I don't know. He's only had him one whole day in his whole life. ahaha. Thats sad. I actually just worry about who would keep him during the day when my husband was working. I think that he would probably put him in a daycare, but my worst fear and what would bring me back from the dead would be if he let my father in law keep my kid during the day. I would haunt his ass and make him pay for letting that crazy person watch my kid! My husband actually threatens me with that, he says that if I ever die he'll take AJ to my FIL, so he tells me not to die so it doesn't have to happen. haha. 

I would like to talk about some things that will ruin my day: 
-when I first open the box of cereal and tear the bag open. 
-when I hit my tooth with a coffee mug so hard that I'm sure half my tooth is gone, but I can't feel it with my tongue because I'm scared to have half a tooth. But then I feel it and its fine. 
-when I trip over the baby gate in the kitchen and hit my shins on the gate and hit my forearms on the door frame trying to save myself from falling, then I feel like I'm going to die because I was falling. 
-when I step on a childs toy and an explosion goes off in my foot. 
-when my well pump cuts off in the middle of the rinse cycle and I don't realize it until like 30 minutes later when I don't hear the spin cycle going. So I have to go outside and turn the well back on. Then 5 minutes later it cuts off again. 
-when on Mad Men, they pick on Peggy because of her weight. Because she's a girl who eats "too much lunch". haha. Pleated skirts did not do well for the large assed women. 

I was just thinking about that stuff today, because most of it happened this morning. Its been a rough one. 

When I let Ellie out last night, she stayed out for a few hours and boy, did she poop everywhere! She even peed on the floor! haha. She is so bad. She has this favorite place to poop and pee. Its right in front of the back door. I usually have a litter box there, but since I haven't been letting her out as much I took it away. I should probably put it back. haha. That was always her favorite litter box. She's so picky. 
Now to write out the lists for my animals for when we go out of town. It takes me a week to get them just right and we leave next Friday, so it makes perfect sense! LOL I hate leaving all the animals like this, its so hard for me. I have such a difficult time on vacation. I worry and I don't sleep well and I usually can't wait to get home to make sure they're all alive still. How sad is that? haha. They've taken over my life!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I so agree with the first two, I hate it when I open anything and it tears wrong so you can´t pour it out properly. It always happens cos I should use scissors but never do. And hitting your teeth with a mug...I swear that I do it so much I´m surprised I´ve got any front teeth left lol.

Ellie is a little devil but you can´t blame her if you took her litter tray away...naughty mommy. 

I´m sure they´ll all be fine but it is always best to be prepared. 

And worrying about AJ, you´ll be here for years so don´t obsess, he´ll always have his mommy to take care of him.


----------



## whitelop

I know I can't blame her since I did take her box away. I'll replace it and see if it gets better. 

Do you guys think that I should leave Ellie in her cage while we're out of town or should I put an x-pen around the door and make it so she has a run? I have a spare tarp that I can put under the x-pen so if she potties it won't ruin my floor since it won't be cleaned up promptly. I could even put a litter box in the x-pen for her so she'll have extra hay and stuff. She would probably like that better than just being in her cage, plus it would make it easier for my mom and dad to feed her. She's super grunty now when I put anything in the cabinet, so I'm scared that she MAY bite someone. How terrible would that be?! For her to bite one of my parents. haha. 
I think I'm going to put an x-pen around her cage. I made my mind up while typing that. haha. 

OH get this. I found the batteries for the camera! BUT I don't have my camera! Its in my husband's car! AHHHH! Thats so ridiculous.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I think you should put the xpen round so she´s got a bit of room and it means they can put her food down for her and don´t have to reach into her space...I don´t she´d bite them but it wouldn´t be good if she did lol.


----------



## whitelop

No it would not be good if she bit someone! haha. You're right Chris, I can just put her food and water bowl down in the run area. That will be much easier than them fighting her to stay in the cabinet. Because by like day two of being in there she's going to go nuts and just escape from there and they won't be able to catch her. haha. 

I'm just going to say that I wish it was the 60s again. I feel like things were a little easier back then. They got to smoke everywhere, they drank all day long. Things were way different and I think it made life a little more easy. haha. I've been watching Mad Men and it probably makes everything look more glamorous back then. He just shoved his wife and I had to laugh, because it was so funny to see! There are funny things in here, the men are so sexist and I think its hilarious. But mostly I like the way they dress. As society evolves our lack of dressing like adults and dressing like professionals has devolved. They used to wear suits to do everything. The woman used to dress up just to go to the market. Now, you can even get some people out of their pyjama's to go to the store, its ridiculous. The skirts no a-days are too short and woman have to pride in appearance, no one wears hats or gloves anymore. Men don't take their hats off inside anymore. Men don't hold the door for you and people are rude in elevators. Things are just different and sometimes the world seems very scary and back then, you didn't hear about the crazy stuff that was going on like that, so the world didn't seem like such a scary place. Other than the Cuban Missile Crisis and JFK's death. 

Sorry, its been a weird day. I've been sitting on the couch all day and I just realized that its like 5pm and I have done nothing all day, except one load of clothes. hahaha. Thankfully I cleaned my kitchen last night and there's not much to be done. I did get my list made for the things that my parents need to do for the animals. Thats something! :thumbup


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I sometimes long for the old days when things were much easier and much safer. You´re right, i remember when we used to dress up to go to work, suit or skirt and jacket and heels. And we used to have our Sunday best to go to church or somewhere special and kids used to respect adults and people were well mannered and I never minded someone opening the door for me, I still get mad when younger men let it slam in your face. And I love the old films where they have their gloves and hats and look so clean and nice. 

Everyone dresses like we used to dress to sit about the house and we live our lives in sweat pants or leggings and trainers and baggy t shirts or sweatshirts. 

Progress is great but I miss the old days and that makes me feel older as well.


----------



## PaGal

Unfortunately, a lot of things have changed for the worst. Some things such as medicine have improved. As far as clothing. It makes me want to scream. I would wear sundresses around the house and all if I could find some to wear, It think some dresses and skirts are just more comfy. I wear some pretty ratty clothes at home but that's mostly do to some of the work. It doesn't pay to dress nice in a garage. All it takes is one trip out there and I've stained it with grease or something. I do dress nicer to leave home even if it is just nice jeans. My hubby does take his hat off to eat and opens doors. I actually had to train myself to allow him to. Up north no man holds a door but at least here in the south some still do. 

The whole thing with wearing your pants by your knees is ridiculous. I heard that started in prison and was the way prisoners that didn't mind dropping the soap let the other prisoners know that. I can't stand seeing a person in their pj's at the store especially grown women. It's bad enough when the teen girls do it. OMG and the cussing. I can cuss up a storm when it is necessary but I get tired of hearing people talk when evry other word is cussing and they're not even upset.

Ok, I'll shut up now, shouldn't start when the head hurts because then everything is annoying.

You could stuff toilet paper rolls with hay. That's what I do for Thumper. I have rolls of hay all over if we have to go away. One less thing for his bun sitter to take care of.


----------



## whitelop

Denise that's a good idea with the hay stuff TP rolls. She would like to play with them and it would make it easier for her to get the hay. I'm still going to have them put hay in her boxes, but I think hay in the rolls would be good too. 

I cuss like a sailor, at home. I don't cuss like that in public though, because there are kids around and some people don't cuss around their kids. I can't stand when I hear people talking like that around other kids and my kid. I just saw a girl in walmart in her pyjama's last night, it makes me insane. I also hate seeing grown women dressed like that. Its gross. I love yoga pants, like a lot. I wear the out, but I don't wear my christmas pants out in July to the store. haha. I also dress like a bum in the house, mens plaid shirts, yoga pants, tank tops. Yes, it happens everyday all day. But I'm normally surrounded by my kid and my animals, so they don't judge. haha. 

My husbands grandmother, told me when we were there 2 years ago. That when she was a kid, when they went into the actual city of Pittsburgh they would dress in their Sunday best to go into town. They would wear their hats and gloves and dress to the nines. They had to, because it was the...40's and thats just the way it was. They came from a poor mining town, so when they went into the city it was a big thing. But she said when they came back, they would be covered in black soot because of the steel mills on the river. Their gloves would be black from touching things and everything had soot on it. But they still dressed up every time they went. 
Back then I think it had a lot to do with the way you looked, for women. But your beauty didn't necessarily depend on your weight like it does now. Now to be considered "beautiful" you have to thin and a size 0. Its BS. We've all been worn down to something thats totally unrealistic. Google, Catherine Hendricks or Kat Dennings, they're not a size 0 but they're two very beautiful girls! 

I agree with the medicine, we've come a long way. But sometimes ignorance is bliss! Not really, but somethings, its like just live your life and die when you die and lets not worry that you have some kind of gene that carries cancer and you know now that you're going to get it and probably die. That kind of thing totally puts a damper on everything! LOL 
Modern technology is a great thing, but its taken the human out of humanity. We don't carry on real conversations anymore. We don't have the joy of written word anymore, we have text messages and emails. Now that stuff is totally convenient but it makes people awkward when they're in real social situations. It makes people unable to do regular tasks without the help of something more advanced that we are. I don't know, it makes life easier and harder at the same time...if that makes sense. It makes people less like people and more like robots and it makes people care less about what goes on outside and care less about their neighbors and whatever. It changes the way people do things, it changes how people ARE people. 
Take my husband for example. He just got a temp worker today to work in his area at his work. So the guy is in his early 30s and he can't read or write. He is literally illiterate. I thought my husband was kidding when he told me this, but he told me that the guy couldn't fill out the time card the temp service sends because he couldn't write it out. He could only sign his name. Tell me that is not one of the saddest things you guys have ever heard? He did graduate school, but that tells me that they just pushed him through, either because they wanted to get rid of him or they didn't care. Its sad. My hub said he is a really nice guy and a hard worker, but the things that my husband does requires him to be able to read a form and stamp the disc's according to the forms. So unfortunately it might be the end of this guys temp job because he can't read or write. I'm sad for this guy, it makes me so mad and sad.
I don't know why I really shared that, other than because it just makes me sad.


----------



## whitelop

So I have to share about my outside cat. I feel weird throwing away meat scraps. I used to give them to the dog but now we don't have a dog. SO I've started giving scraps to my outside cat and I LOVE IT! haha. There is something wrong with me, I get this weird gratification seeing my cat so happy gnawing into a left over hunk of london broil. haha. I feed the left over veggies to my chickens and they love them, especially peas. The rooster LOVES peas. But I've been giving my cat meat and I totally think(this is where we go to the crazy place) I could have a lion. No, seriously I think I could. I just saw this thing on pinterest about Tippy Headren, she started a lion and tiger sanctuary, they got a lion that couldn't be with other lions because it had been raised solely with people. So they either had to put it to sleep or it had to live with someone. Well a family decided to take it on as a pet. A HOUSE LION! And people think we're nuts for having house rabbits. But this lion would lay in the kitchen like a cat, in the middle of the floor. It would sprawl in the husband's office, it would play with the kids while they were swimming. It was amazing! He never hurt anyone and lived out his house lion life with them! I could totally do that! If I had a bigger house, I would totally have a house lion. Not. Even. Kidding. 

Well, I'll wait for my husband to get home and then I'll run out and take some pictures of the chicks. They're so big! But there are some real beauties in there! There is one white hen that is almost totally white and she has the nicest little feathers. The two baby blues are really good looking too. But there is one black hen that has this rusty color on her wings and its not supposed to be rusty, its supposed to be green. So I don't know how the rust came about, but its weird. There is also a white baby with a black feather with a rusty tint to it too. Strange. But they're all doing really well! 

Ellie is mad at me. She is flopped in her box in her cabinet and I think she's pissed because I haven't been letting her out as much. She's a bad rabbit when I let her out! haha. She'll get over it. I have to clean her cabinet out tomorrow, so she'll get some out of cabinet time tomorrow. I might do it tonight so she can be out. I do still let her out everyday, but only for limited times. I just hate when she pees on the floor! haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

So much on there Morgan. I can´t believe there are younger people who can´t read and write. You learn that at school when you´re little so hard to grasp these days and can´t understand why he wouldn´t have tried to do so as he got older as he must have found it seriously limiting. 

I agree with everything you´ve said, technology is great but it takes so much away from us and you´re right, people don´t talk any more or discuss issues or life in general. Everyone has their head down in their mobile phone, I sometimes just feel like making them all disappear just for a day. 

I love seeing old photos of my mom and her sisters as that´s how used to dress in the 40´s and 50´s when they were young. Always a hat, gloves, make up and they always looked so glam. Bit like the movies of that time, such lovely women and so well dressed. 

I could just see you with a lion in your back garden. Í saw a documentary about her a while ago and it´s fascinating how tame they are but I´d still be scared it might see me as the next meal....

Poor Ellie, missing her free time. Hope she behaves when you clean the cabinet..I´m sure she´ll catch on that if she´s naughty, she doesn´t get out although maybe she´ll just be naughty anyway to see what you do....I just love that bunny lol.


----------



## PaGal

Well we don't cuss around the kids and don't like it when others do so. That's one of the reasons why kids act the way they do, they see it in their parents. I will admit it's really hard when I'm driving at times. That's when I usually need to the most. I love, love, love my yoga pants. They are so comfy but yet look better than sweats. I'm actually wearing a pair now. It's too cold for it but I'm so darn tired of being bundled up. I want short sleeves and flip flops. I have jeans I wear around the house with grease stains, holes in them and paint stains. But I'd never wear them out. I wear flip flops in the garden. No matter what I wear I always get dirt in my shoes or boots so now I just wear those. When I'm done I just hose my feet and legs off. I get cleaned and cooled off at the same time. 

I don't think I would want to have to dress to the nines every time I went somewhere but I do like to. I've even thrown on a dress just to go to a program at the kids school. But like I said, I would love to have some light dresses and skirts I could just wear at home for working in. I think it's more than just a persons size that the problem. The problem is all of the beautiful women on tv. If we had the right hair dresser, make up artist, perfect lighting, etc. we could look that good as well. I don't have people calling me beautiful and I actually do where a size 0. Ha Anywhere from there to size 3. What's with that? Why are sizes so different depending on who makes the clothes. I think everything on tv and in movies just has way too much sex appeal. It's not realistic. Pick a show or movie and start adding up how many of the women are attractive and how many of the men are just ordinary. But enough of that rant. 

Well like I said things have improved in some ways. It drives me crazy that people won't talk anymore, they just text and you just cannot carry on a real conversation that way. Also, a lot is lost when you are just typing. You miss out on the expression and the sound of the voice and it makes it so easy for what someone says to come out the complete opposite to the person on the other end. I also think in some ways we have got too dependent on medicine. People just don't let their bodies take care of them any more. We have the ability to survive so much without running to the doctor every time we sneeze. Yes, if it's possibly something major you could not survive without medical help or if you are in a lot of pain. But otherwise just cowboy up! 

But at the same time without it we would not be doing what we are right now. Thumper would not be as spoiled as he is. Although he would have been fed well and had a good home we probably would be giving him carrots every day and things like that.

I feel bad for that man as well. His parents and his teachers let him down. His parents should have realized there was a problem and done something about it whether it was to work with him themselves or hire a tutor or whatever, schools should also not pass kids that are in that situation. But now he needs to do what he has to and get the help he needs. I can't imagine being illiterate in this day and age. How difficult things might be for him and how much he misses out on.

HaHa...you might want to run the lion idea past the hubby, see what he thinks!

Poor Ellie. Even in buns the females get the short end of the stick.


----------



## whitelop

Hahah. I did run the lion idea passed him last night. He said no. Too bad, I bet I could give a lion a really great home. I have plenty of chicken for him to eat! I kid, I kid. LOL 
I know they're still wild animals and all and I would never get a baby lion. But if the need arose and a tame house lion needed a home, I would be jumping up and down with my hand up saying "he can live with me! ME! ME!" haha. Then my husband would punch himself in the face and learn to accept it, the way he learned to accept the foster dogs and the rabbit and the chickens and the bad cats. Well, the dogs was a little ridiculous, we had 4 at one time and it was hard. 
But I do think it would be great if someone asked "what kind of pets do you have?" And I would be like "oh well, I have cats and chickens and a house rabbit and a house lion." They would be like, "oh thats cool...wait...what? A HOUSE LION?! THATS AWESOME!" hahaha. It would amazing! 
That just proves how much of a nutter I am. I just dream of house lions. LOL


----------



## agnesthelion

Where do I start!?

Hahaha I'm catching up on blogs man so many topics covered!

Morgan I know what you mean about leaving on vacation. I have anxiety about it too but once I get there (like now in DC!) I'm fine.

As far as who would take the buns, that's hard too. I think my mom and sis would because they know how much they mean to me. And yes, when you have a kid it's even more difficult. Ironically hubby and I just bought a bigger life insurance policy and also working on a will because it's important to have if you have a child. It was not even a question if something happened to one of us the other would raise our son. But we are having a difficult time deciding who would take him if something happened to both of us.

I do also like the old days and look back on them with fondness. I also love the clothes and such. We've seen so much history being in DC ironically But also, I think "bad things"happened back then too. We are naive to think they didn't. Things were just hidden better, not talked about, etc. Except school shootings....those are just too scary!! 

But it's been humbling to see/remember all that our country has accomplished. We are so young (compared to countries across the world) yet thanks to progressive thinkers we have come very far and now we are the most powerful in the world. Pretty amazing. So while it would seem appealing to live "back then" I'm glad we don't. I wouldn't want to go back to slavery, women not able to vote, no interracial or inter-religion marriages were allowed, African Americans didn't have the same rights as whites, etc. Times are definitely better now.

That's funny about the lion! I see that stuff on TV all the time. I feel bad for these wild animals that people think they can have as pets. Same as those monkeys. Then you here about these awful tragedies where the animal turns on the owner....well yeah, that's because it's a wild animal!

I think you should leave Ellie out with an xpen when you go. Then she can have some free run. But do you think she would pee all over? If someone can let her out for some free run time that could work too. Oh and hey, what did you decide to do with her spay?

Oh and btw I like your new avatar picture. Ellie looks like quite the queen in that picture. I think she's your "house lion" she's got such a big personality and all


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, progress is a hard one. It´s the way everything develops but some things we like and some not so much. Things have changed tremendously in the last hundred years and we should all be proud of how much better life is for most people. 

Love the avatar photo, she such a pretty girl anyway. 

I´ve already said I think the xpen would be great, that way, she have some space to move about maybe put an extra litter tray in there as well as in her cabinet. It would be great if she could have some out time but maybe it´s not practical.


----------



## whitelop

I do plan on having her spayed. I think that I'm going to wait until after I sell most of the chicks off then I'll be able to help my husband pay for it. I think he's scared to have it done because of Foo and I'm scared too. But I think the worst part of it is, we still had to pay for the spay because she died after the spay not during, so the surgery was complete. So that was $190 that we spent on bring my rabbit home to bury. My husband was not happy that we had to pay, but its part of it. I'm worried but it needs to be done, its the only way for her to stop pooping in my floor. I NEED her to stop pooping in the floor. haha. 

I am going to put an x-pen around her cabinet door and put a litter box in the pen for her along with the one in her cabinet. I think she should be okay with pottying on the floor, I think that she'll go in her litter box because she'll only have a small area and not the whole kitchen. I'm going to put the tarp down in the pen part so even if she does go potty on the floor, it will be on the tarp and not my floor. 
I think she'll be alright in the pen, I just won't be able to have anyone stay here long enough for her to be out for a while. She's a bad bun and she isn't easy to get back into the cabinet. haha. My dad is coming in the morning and my mom is coming in the evening, but neither one will want to stay for long enough to let her out. So the x-pen is fine for her. I'll make it big enough for her to be able to run around and have fun. Also it will be easier for them to feed her, since she is on her way to being cage aggressive. haha. I'll put her food bowls in the pen so they only have to reach over. Plus with two litter boxes, she'll have enough hay and they'll be able to put most of the hay in the bigger box in the pen. So I think its pretty much a win win for all those involved. LOL She'll be fine though. I'm not as worried about leaving her as I am about leaving the chickens. 
I have to finish mending the fence tomorrow so the babies won't be able to get out of the bigger grade and they'll be able to stay in the big coop rather than the small kennel. Since they've been in the small kennel, I've been letting them out for a few hours a day so they can stretch and they're easier to feed. But with no one being here, I don't want my parents to let them out or when my mom gets here in the evening them not being in the kennel and her having to wait or leave them with the door open at night. 

Why are my animals so difficult?


----------



## Chrisdoc

It´s so difficult with animals and all their needs but we love them all and that´s what we have to deal with. 

You´re lucky in some ways cos you´ve got family over there. I can´t go anywhere at the moment as I haven´t really got anyone I´d trust with them right now so I´ll just have to stay around here for the time being. 

I think she´ll do fine with her xpen and her space and it will be easier for them to feed her in that setup. 

It´s difficult for you with the spay considering what happened to Foo but I think it would solve a lot of our Little Ellie´s potty issues and hormonal behaviour. She´s a healthy little girl, you take the decisión finally when you can afford to have it done. 

I was thinking of your chicks today as I was watching how they work on an ostrich farm and wow, are those eggs big lol. It really made me laugh cos when they´ve all the eggs that are fertilised, they check them daily and smell them to make sure they´re OK. When the chicks hatched, they were so cute, big but cute.


----------



## whitelop

Ostrich eggs are HUGE! haha. I would love to have large birds like that, but emu's and ostriches are SO aggressive. Plus you have to have special fencing for them because they're so tall. So I think I'll stick with my giant chickens, at least they don't need 15 foot tall fencing. haha. But I still like emu's, the babies are really cute and they're so funny to watch. 

I know, the spay is the only thing that will solve her problems. haha. Too bad she didn't stay a wonderful rabbit like she was when she was a baby baby. 
I think she'll be okay during the spay, but I still worry. I think that her being young is on her side and hopefully internally very healthy. I think Foo maybe wasn't so healthy and she was older, but not old. I don't know. Its still so scary. So hopefully in the next few months she'll be going for the spay! haha. I take my chicks to sell in May and thats not that far off. So hopefully I'll make enough money to at least help with half of the spay, I think my husband would be okay with that. We have the money to pay for it, but I think it would be nice if I could help since it is my rabbit. I would just like to help him, he does so much for us and pays for everything. So a surgery that I'm choosing to do, I can at least help with that! haha. You guys know what I mean? I just hope my baby bunny does well!


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I just got a mental picture of you (which is my own made up mental picture of you because I haven't seen you except for your hand (roo attack) and one of your feets (bun pic)). running down a road through the country next to a pea green farm house being chased by an ostrich. It was actually pretty funny, not that I'd really want it to happen but it was more like watching the same thing in a movie, funny because you know it's not real and that person isn't about to get the crap beat out of them by an ostrich.

I can understand feeling like you want to help out with the cost, I work plenty hard at home, do what I can to save us money (and I do) but sometimes it's so nice when you feel like you contribute financially. Same way I felt when I stripped the neighbors beds for them to give to their daughter.

Too bad we didn't live near each other we could babysit each others animals when either of us went out of town. I guess with your roo I could wear my hubby's welding helmet, gloves, apron, my steel toed boots and arm myself with a cattle prod and mace. Ha!


----------



## whitelop

We are going to Pittsburgh, for my husbands grandfathers 80th birthday. So its an 8 hour drive. 

I know Denise, i wish we did live closer, we could be bunny helpers! Haha. Actually my rooster is only aggressive towards me. He isn't like that to my husband or to strangers. But i think i need that gear to go in the coop, lol. 
And who doesn't love an ostrich, they're crazy cool and big and dumb. Haha. My neighbors would kill me, because I'm sure they make terrible noises or what if one got loose? Hahaha.


----------



## whitelop

I was on my phone earlier and I couldn't type out what I wanted to tell you guys about my chicks. 
Since the chicks have been separated from the hen for the last few weeks, it was their choice. Anyway, they think I'm mama now! HAHAHAH! I'm the mama! I let them out of their kennel and they follow me around, until I feed them. Then when I walk out my back door and they see me, they come to me! Its so exciting! They're so funny and so big and cute. But there is one rooster who is showing signs of aggression, so he's definitely got to go. LOL

Well my hen is showing signs of a calcium deficiency. Its my fault. They say to feed the hen whatever feed you feed the chicks because its easier and the babies can't have layer mash because its too high in calcium and there isn't enough protein. SO I fed her baby crumbles and now she's showing signs of a calcium deficiency. I started feeding her her regular feed again hoping that that will solve the problem, but I also got her some calcium tablets to dissolve in the water and give to her along with some vitamin D to help her absorb the calcium. Hopefully she'll be back to her old self in no time. She hasn't been laying eggs and when she laid her last egg like a week ago, I think that completely drained her of the calcium because egg shells are like 94% calcium. Poor girl. BUT hopefully I can fix it. 

I need to take some picture tomorrow. Someone please remind me! haha. I need to take pictures of Ellie and the chicks. I've been really slack with the pictures.


----------



## whitelop

Here are some pictures of the chicks. They have grown SO much! They're like little chickens now, just on a smaller scale. They have adult feathers and they're little mini giants! haha. 

This little white lady and the blue one to her right are staying with me. That little white is the sweetest and prettiest little thing! She is the first to come out and come to me when I open their kennel. 






As a group. 





So I'm keeping 2 white hens and the two blues. The blacks are going and the rest of the whites are going too. Hopefully someone will want them! haha. They're all so cute and now they're so friendly. They eat out of my hands and its so cute!


----------



## Chrisdoc

OMG I can´t believe how big they´ve grown, you´re right it seems only two minutes ago since they hatched. I love them all. 

One thing I noticed is that ostriches make a heck of a lot of noise especially if there is a group of them. They are massive as well, wouldn´t like to bump into one of those in an open field lol.

Hope you´re hen gets all that calcium back and starts laying again, I bet you miss the eggs. 

I´ve just bought some papaya tablets today for the boys as Bandy is shedding so much and the other two are always grooming him. Now, I´m checking that they´re Ok to give them. I could only find them in one place, heck it´s really difficult to get hold of these things over here.


----------



## PaGal

We make the trip up to near Pittsburgh ourselves but for us it's about six hours. At least you have someone to look in on the critters although I know it's not the same as having another animal crazy person come in that is as knowledgable as you or that will spend enough time with them.

You should have taken pics of Ellie and the chicks together back when they were smaller, they could have been early easter pics. The chicks really have grown and look just like chickens. It's nice the one pic has part of a chair in it, makes it easier to judge their size.

Yah, the neighbors might not appreciate an ostrich on the loose or the noise. I can't remember ever hearing one at the zoo or on any tv programs but I'm sure they make noise. One of our old neighbors had a peacock and boy could that thing be annoying. It was quiet in the winter but the rest of the year it would just keep calling and calling. I should have turned them in as we weren't even allowed to have chickens in the area and I didn't like them. The man used to work at a vets cleaning and got caught performing surgery on other peoples animals at his home, mostly neuters and spays. I guess the idiot felt he could do it just 'cause he cleaned at a vets. But to get back to my point, if a peacock can make that much noise and a rooster be as loud as it is, I can only imagine the noise an ostrich would make.


----------



## holtzchick

They've gotten so big! It's crazy how much they grew in such a short amount of time!!


----------



## whitelop

Oh my god Denise that is the craziest thing I've ever heard! hhaha. Doing surgeries at home! 

I have heard peacocks and they make the most terrible noises! Eh. I would never have any peafowl, they make crazy sounds and I don't like them. My rooster makes me insane and it makes want to choke him out. He makes SO much noise. I hope the baby roosters don't start crowing while I have them, because they would never stop crowing. They like to crow to show dominance and to crow to be insane. haha. 

The chicks are HUGE! Hahah. They still only weigh like 2 lbs but they look like little chickens! They're just so much smaller than their parents but look identical. Just little bitty mini's. Its so funny. 

The hen still isn't feeling well and I actually have no idea what to do with her. Hopefully she won't die on me after I leave for Pittsburgh. 

Denise where do you go near Pittsburgh. My husbands grandparents live in Coraopolis, I just say Pittsburgh because its so much easier than using that name. I can never remember the way its spelled and its a weird name. My husband grew up in Moon Township, which is I guess near or in Coraopolis. I'm not sure how it works up there, we have towns and not townships, its confusing to me. My husbands uncle lives in Cranberry Township and I think thats the cutest name ever for a place to live! hahaa. 

I'll take pictures of Ellie when I clean her cage out. And I'll show you guys what a HUGE mess she made of a cardboard box, in one night. OMG its so bad, but I didn't have time this weekend to clean it all up. She's a ridiculous little bunny. LOL


----------



## JBun

It's really hard to go anywhere when you have lots of animals. Now that I have so many rabbits to care for, it's nearly impossible to leave for any length of time. Especially when you have ones that bite, and I have two. No one wants to bunnysit if they might get bit, and I don't really like to risk anyone getting bit besides me. I do have a nephew that would do it for me, for a few days though, if I really needed him to. It's nice to have family near. I hope your trip is fun, and all your animals stay safe.

I don't know if this is something that can help your hen, but I know that when nursing rabbits get milk fever from a sudden calcium deficiency and may die because of it, that they can be given a shot of calcium gluconate to quickly get them the calcium that they need. Or if an injection isn't possible, giving it orally by syringe, may work. You should be able to get it at a feed store. I hope she pulls through.


----------



## whitelop

I think that I'm going to have to separate her into a smaller kennel, so she will be able to get away from the rooster and so I can give her special calcium filled food without him eating it or without feeling like she can't get to it because of him. 
So that means, its going to be difficult on my parents because she'll be in her own little house thing and eating different "medicated" food. 
I should have known better than to keep feeding her that food, but I just didn't think about it. I don't know, poor girl. 

I got some calcium supplements from the store, for people. But she can have them. I need to crush some up and put them in her food. This morning I dissolved them in water and some vitamin D and put them in her feed and added some mashed banana to help her get it down, but she hasn't eaten it. I don't know if she is actually eating. I feel so bad. I think she's eating a little bit, but she's not scratching around or pecking. Ugh. Poor baby. My big sad girl. 
I keep saying it but I do feel really terrible.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...crazy yep. I can only wonder as well about the people dumb enough or cheap, enough to let him operate in his home on their animals.
The first time we heard the peacock we were wtf is that? It sounds like something you'd hear on a jungle movie. About half a mile down the other way some lady had chickens, roosters, geese and I don't know what all kind of birds free range in the yard. Even that far away they made quite a racket. I couldn't have a roo due to the crowing. I'm not a morning person and it's bad enough I have to get up so early all week, if it woke me up early on the weekend I would be ready to wring it's neck. I'm usually a zombie by Friday since I also don't sleep well and what I get is no where near enough since I have to be up early all week.

I saw a chicken once on some pet show, they covered all kinds of pets but this chicken was some mini breed and it's name was chicken little. I thought that was kind of cute!

I used to live in a town about 30 minutes south of Pittsburgh called Belle Vernon. In the township of Rostraver. There is even an area that is the Village of Fellsburg. They are a bit confusing.

I'm sorry the chickens not feeling well. Are there calcium supplements for chickens? I used to have to give my lizards calcium which came in a powder. When I would feed them I would put some of the powder in a Ziploc baggie then put some crickets in, shake the bag and then put the crickets in the tanks and the lizards would chow down. It reminded me of shake-n-bake. Ha! I also had a small plastic container I would put crickets in that had a small door on it. I used it for feeding the lizards when they were smaller as you are not supposed to leave crickets running around the tank long as they will bite the lizards when they are sleeping and just annoy them crawling on them. When they were small they would eat small crickets which were harder to catch so I made this box and would just dump some crickets in there. The lizard would run up to the open door and start scarfing down crickets. I called it their McDonald's. 

Buns sure can make messes. Thumps not too bad but he does make a mess of his cage at night when he's locked up.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, hope your hen recovers, she sounds such a darling.

Denise, I laughed so much at the lizards and their drive through although it the shake and bake was funny too but a little yukky..I´d hate to have to give live insects to any animal, it would freak me out. 

I remember my friend´s brother had a snake and one day I was at her house and she was showing me round and there was a little white mouse sitting in the corner of the cage waiting....well, I tell you, if I´d have been able to open the cage (it was padlocked) I would have rescued that mouse...I was having nightmares about it for days.And they used to have bugs all over as they had an iguana and three chameleons...think I´ll stick to bunnies :nod


----------



## whitelop

I don't think my hen is getting better. I think I might actually have to take her to the state vet, they'll put her down and do a necropsy. I don't want to do that, but if she has something thats contagious then I don't want it spreading to the rest of my flock. I don't think that she is contagious, since I have a closed flock but its still so scary to think I might have to put all of them down. 

Oh and I got attacked by the stupid **** rooster again today. I came in and immediately took an antibiotic. He scratched my arm pretty good but its not a puncture wound like before. I cleaned it with peroxide and then took an antibiotic. That stupid f-ing bird. I'm so sick of him. I think he might be dinner tomorrow night. Not even joking. 

I'm going to go try to syringe feed some calcium, baby food, vitamin d, and antibiotics into that poor little hen. But now I'm thinking it might not be the calcium, I think shes got something else going on. BUT most of the time the only way to figure it out is to necropsy them to see what they HAD. Its an unfortunate thing, but its just part of life. Maybe I can get it cleared up enough in the next few days and get her eating again. 

Why do they do this right before I go out of town? I have so much other stuff to be doing and now the hen has decided to fail on me. Jeez, they could have waited. 

Oh and Ellie keeps escaping from her **** cage! AHH that bad rabbit!


----------



## JBun

Sorry about your hen. Hopefully you'll be able to figure out what's going on with her. It's so hard to know what's going on with these animals that can't communicate with us. 

I think that Shya has been secretly sending messages to Ellie, on how to be a 'bad rabbit'


----------



## whitelop

I think Shya has been sending her messages. 
Here are some pictures of Ellie and the huge mess she's made. She's such a handful. 

And what you've all been waiting for! THE PICTURES OF ELLIE! 





































Look at that mess!


----------



## PaGal

Chris...the bugs I could handle although I did start to really dislike crickets. They are fine outside just chirping but inside they are very loud and they are dirty and smell funny. I wouldn't be able to feed an animal to another animal though.

Morgan...I'm so sorry about the hen. It might be best if you think it's not calcium deficiency. It would be bad if it was something contagious especially if it couldn't be treated.

My husband said that roo would have been dinner after your finger attack and I know he is not joking. Sounds like you really do need that outfit! Is there any way for your hubby to feed the roo and what not since it only attacks you. Did you give up on finding someone that wanted him?

Oh wow Ellie did make a mess and for such a small bun!

I hate when animals have to act up or give youy something to worry about when you are really busy or getting ready to away.


----------



## holtzchick

Morgan, that mess looks like the one Hipster made last night too!!! He tore up ALL of the flooring in his pen because I didn't let him out yesterday... that's pretty much his way of saying "ill show you b*tch " 

I absolutely adore that first picture of Ellie and I think it's my favorite one yet. She looks like she's got a bit of an rabbitude.... kinda reminds me of Phoenix really and even though she's a mis-marked dutch her marking on her face are fantastic  

I'm sorry to hear about your hen! I don't know anything about hens at all but I'm assuming the calcium supplement you bought is bone meal powder? If it's not I would look into it, it's also human grade. This might be a stupid question but if you mix it with water can you syringe it to her? :/


----------



## whitelop

I'm going to give the roo until May when I go to "auction" and hopefully try to sell him. If he comes home with me, then its done; he'll be going to freezer camp. He attacked me today because I had the hen in my hands. I grabbed her off the roosting bar and she was flapping and squawking and he went at my FACE! MY FACE! He got my arm, but nothing serious at all. 
Then later, I was putting the hen down on the grass after giving her some antibiotics and baby food, she wing slapped me right in the face! haha. She smacked in the face with her wing and boy did that hurt, she kind of rung my bell! 
Hopefully if I can get enough antibiotics in her before we leave, she'll be well enough for me to leave comfortably. If not, she'll be going to Pittsburgh with us! JK no, my farm is officially under voluntary "quarantine", nothing leaves nothing comes. 
What I don't understand is, I have a closed flock. I haven't gotten any new birds in 2 years, expect the chicks which came from my birds and I didn't lose any after they hatched. Not even so much as a sneeze from them. So I think it has something to do with JUST the hen, its something inside her and its so sad. 
If she makes it through the rest of the week and through us going to Pittsburgh, and still doesn't show any improvement then I'll put her down. 
But god, she's my pet and my good girl! 
She sat in my lap today for 30 minutes and ate baby food and let me pet her! Then she got on the table and laid there and watched me. Poor thing. It was the outside table, I should add. She didn't come in the house! haha. 

YES ELLIE IS A MESS! She's still in there tearing stuff up!


----------



## whitelop

holtzchick said:


> Morgan, that mess looks like the one Hipster made last night too!!! He tore up ALL of the flooring in his pen because I didn't let him out yesterday... that's pretty much his way of saying "ill show you b*tch "
> 
> I absolutely adore that first picture of Ellie and I think it's my favorite one yet. She looks like she's got a bit of an rabbitude.... kinda reminds me of Phoenix really and even though she's a mis-marked dutch her marking on her face are fantastic
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your hen! I don't know anything about hens at all but I'm assuming the calcium supplement you bought is bone meal powder? If it's not I would look into it, it's also human grade. This might be a stupid question but if you mix it with water can you syringe it to her? :/



It is a human supplement. 
Ellie is so bad! Hahaha. Obviously Hipster is too! What is getting into them?!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ellie is a mess! I loved the pictures of her. She's grown so much since you first got her. I think you should find a picture of her as a baby, and get a picture of her now and put them side by side together so we can see how much she has grown.

Those chicks have grown so much. They are no longer chicks any more


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

This might be a long one, pre-warning. 
Even though Ellie is a mess, she is the cutest bun. I walked into the kitchen this morning and she was standing against the door of her cabinet waiting for pellets or to be let out. So I let her out and gave her some pellets. Now she's in the kitchen doing something. I think I'm going to go sit in there with her in a moment. 
I didn't clean her mess up! ahaha. How bad is that, its been there for days but I was so busy this weekend and then yesterday I was tending to chickens and then last night I was totally exhausted AND I had to go to the bank at like 9:30 at night. My husband didn't get home until like 8 and my son took a really late nap and didn't wake up until like 7:30 pm, because he had a really long day Sunday. So I went to the bank and at home and pretty much went to bed, I didn't feel well. 
So my husband put my son in bed while I was at the bank. I know, I know, it was SO late for him to be going to bed. But his regular schedule is WAY off because of being at grandma's house. Anyway, so my husband got him dressed for bed. Now, when I fold his clothes, I fold his sets of pj's together in a bundle so I don't have to search for tops and bottoms. Well, my hub, unbundled the bundle to get the shirt and didn't put the pants on AJ! I went to change AJ this morning and was like, those pants don't match! He unbundled! ahahaha. Silly man! 

So as many of you know, my FIL has some mental issues. He's crazy and a jerk and loves his prescription meds. Well, this passed weekend, its reached a new level of crazy. Its gotten really bad. My MIL thinks that she needs to put him in an assisted living facility and sell their house. He is confusing AM with PM and thought that I left AJ at their house for 36 hours and called us at 10 on Sunday morning and yelled at my husband, because he thought it was 10 at night! 
The whole time we were there Sunday, he kept asking my MIL if they were doing anything that day, if anyone was coming over. He asked, no joke, 15 times in a few hours. He's hallucinating conversations he's having with people. He thought that he talked to my MIL about buying a car and he didn't, but he bought the car anyway. He didn't want us to rent a car so be bought a car for us to drive to Pittsburgh. WHAT?! He thought that he talked to my MIL about ordering a pool table, he didn't. But he doesn't remember if he ordered it or not, so he may or may not have. I guess we'll find out soon if there is a pool table. But if he did order one, it wouldn't be like a cheap pool table, its going to be a slate top billiard table and expensive. I told my MIL that she needed to limit his money limit to like $300 a week! hahahaha. He obviously has access to TOO much money! And access to the internet. 
On Sunday he thought it was my son's birthday, thats not until June. He didn't know what month or day it was! Its getting so sad. Like we kind of kid around about it, but the sh*t got real. We tried the whole, go over there and make sure he's okay and hang out with him thing, but that didn't work. He got mad and then my husband was exhausted from going over there and helping him and whatever. But we have a life and can't uproot our whole lives because my FIL won't take his meds right! Ya know? So my suggestion, which hasn't changed in months, is that my stupid SIL comes and lives with him and helps him out. Her and her boyfriend broke up (awww tear *sticks tongue out* its so sad! boo-hoo) they dated for like 6 months. She's 27 and works at a craft store in Chicago, she has NOTHING going on in her life, so taking care of her parent should be top of the list! But no, she hates him and is rude and nasty to him, its ridiculous. So once again it falls to us because my MIL is the definition of an enabler. If you look it up, my MIL's picture is there. So she won't make anyone do anything, she won't make my SIL come down here, he won't make my FIL come up there, she won't put him in a home. SO whats going to happen is he's going to kill someone or kill himself or have a heart attack and die in the house and my husband will find him. He has a porcine valve in his heart and its reaching its expiration date and he doesn't take care of himself. 

So thats what we dealt with this weekend. It was rough and its been stressful and sad and we're all kind of at a loss. Well, I'm not, i have a great solution but no one listens to me. LOL 
Sorry that was so long. I like to tell you guys this stuff because I think I may be one of the younger ones in the group and you guys are more knowledgeable and wise than I and you guys always help me and tell me that I'm not wrong its them! hahah. Just kidding. What would you guys do about your FIL if it was him? Are there any suggestions I could make to my MIL? I know what I would do, but she and I are different! She's a pacifist and I'll pass a fist across your face. I have very little patience for this kind of thing, I am very caring and I will take care of you all day everyday, but I will complain about it. But right now, its my sister in law, that brat. Ugh, my husband and I just went on a rampage on her the other night, because its such BS. 
Anyway, and now I'm done. Sorry this was so long! Ugh.


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

Yes addiction does effect everyone. He has been committed twice and both those times were because he tried to kill himself. It probably wouldn't be that hard to have him committed again. Trust me, we've thought about it. 
See the thing with him is, he'll be crazy like this for a while, then my MIL will try to take him to the doctor to show them whats going on and he'll straighten up and act right for the doctor and the doctor is like "oh everything is fine" but its SO NOT FINE. Nothing about any of this is fine. I mean jesus, you'd think about 20 solid years of dealing with the total insanity my MIL would have mentally snapped and just killed him herself, but no. She works out of town and doesn't have to deal with it. 
Its not my bag, but I feel like we're the ones who everyone is looking to to make this "right" or "okay". Like since we're here, we're supposed to do whatever with him. I just don't feel like it should be all us who have to go over take care of him and we're not going to go over there and dispense the right amount of pills like **** nurses because we aren't. 
I don't know, I think its just ridiculous, the whole thing. I mean, she hates confrontation so much and she never talks about anything and its so annoying. I don't understand how she stays so collected and composed. I don't know how she doesn't just get mad! You know, sometimes you just have to get mad at something to make it make sense in your head. You can't just lay down and take certain things, you have to get mad! Sometimes I don't know how she can function from day to day, unless she's secretly medicated; but I don't think she is. I would have already committed myself if I were her. 

Sometimes you just have to get mad! Thats how I make it through life, you have to get loud sometimes and you have to get your blood pumping and you have to feel something other than contentment. Thats just how I feel about it!


----------



## PaGal

As far as him straightening up when it's time to take him to the doctor to show proof, could you video tape him. I think you could do it over time so you could show it is an ongoing problem. If you do that he may not realize he needs to act right. If you take your son with you when you are over and he's acting up you could always just pretend like you are only video taping to get your son and every one just like millions of people do. Your FIL doesn't need to know the real reason for recording and that might keep him from acting like he should.

I bet you just want to shake some sense into your MIL! That's the hardest thing for me in opur situation, when people do wrong I want to fight. I want to do whatever it takes to fix the problem and if it's a person you just can't change and they are causing harm then I say cut them out of the picture but we can't with what we deal with. It leaves us feeling our hands are tied and I don't know sometimes what to do with my ready to fight and fix it energy. 

Some people just have a way of keeping theirselves from really seeing the truth in front of them. Your MIL is aware but at the same time she seems to refuse to really face the hard truths and just buries her head in the sand. Or at least that's the experience I have with people like her.


----------



## whitelop

Thats pretty much what she does. She puts her head in the sand. She just gets on a plane and goes back to whatever city she's supposed to be in that day and forgets that she's leaving a crazy person in the house alone. Oh well. I've told my husband many times that I don't want to deal with it, but it always comes back to us in a round about way. Like, its not REALLY our responsibility but his mom will call and be like "go check on your dad" so she puts us in the middle of the mess that she refused to try to clean up 20 years ago. She just doesn't know how to put her foot down and get a handle on things! How do people live like that? I get my sh*t handled and she just walks away and pretends like it isn't happening? OMG! 

Anyway, I'm done with that! Its stressing me out and making my face break out. On top of the animal situations making me stress. Jesus, I just need to catch a break! haha.


----------



## whitelop

Hen update. She seems to be doing a little better. She is more aware today, I guess you could say. She ate a little bit and drank a little water with some save a chick in it. I just dosed her with a big dose of antibiotics. And when my husband gets home I'm going to TSC to get some wormer and some permethrin for mites. You know, I was just at the feed store the other day picking up chicken feed and I was looking at the ivermectin and I thought about getting some for something, then I remembered that Ellie can't have ivermectin since she's a dutch and the other animals have wormer. So I didn't need it but I really did! haha. WAIT, I have wormer for cats and dogs and its...I can't remember, but I wonder if its one of the ones chickens can have. Then I wouldn't have to spend the money on the ivermectin. But I still need the mite stuff because I actually think she has mites and mites will suck the life right out of them and kill them! So I'm going down all avenues to see if I can fix her. Antibiotics, worming, mite treatment, special food, vitamin supplements. I don't know if there is much else I can do, but I've wracked my brain for things and this is what I've come up with! I'm glad I know a little bit about chickens and whats possibly maybe going on with her. 

Ellie is having a blast in the kitchen. She's been pretty sweet today too!


----------



## PaGal

I thought about you with Ellie a little while ago. I went to give Thump his morning veggies and Oh My Gosh his room was a mess, hay was scattered everywhere. Usually the morning after being in the cage all night is when his cage is messy, it's mostly just his hay scattered everywhere. His cage was covered and it was scattered throughout his room. Then it dawned on me as I saw little paper towels roll tubes scattered about, some stuffed with hay. Some one posted a video last night on making small animal toys and I let the girls watch. I told them that today they could do that to help keep them busy and I know they like that kind of thing. So they made him a bunch of toys as well as ones they'll take for their guinea pigs at their mothers but they tracked hay everywhere!

One day you can bond with your son over making Ellie toys!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, how she´s changed and I love those ears. She does look like the boss in the first pic and I love the last but one as you can see those gorgeous ears. She is a naughty girl but mine sometimes have days where they rip cardboard apart or throw hay everywhere, I suppose they all have days where they have something to say to us. 

The situation with your MIL/FIL/SIL is so difficult. My older brother is a bit of an enabler as he always sits on the fence, doesn´t want to make decisions as he´ll be held responsable for them. But your MIL has to do that and take responsibility for your FIL if he´s not able to do it himself. Yes, the easiest solution would be for your SIL to live with them but she´s running from responsibility as well so that´s not gonna happen. But YOU have to step back, you can help and make suggestions but it´s not your responsibility to sort their lives out. 

Taking video of events could help but he definitely needs help and your MIL is the one who has to take action on this.


----------



## whitelop

Oh I know, she is the one who has to take the steps of responsibility for all of this. I just have to vent it and then move passed it. My husband and I do it with each other and then we stop talking about it because theres nothing we can do. 

I wormed the chickens, all of them. Thankfully I had the right wormer and the stuff I have is one of the better ones for chickens. So hopefully that will help if she DOES have worms. I am still so worried about leaving her here! AHHH! 

Oh and I just ate a whole pizza. LOL


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, Í´ve just finished 3 mini pizzas and they were so good. Just fancied them tonight so bought the bases and put on the topping...downed with a nice cold beer...heaven. I deserved it, I´ve had a really long day today.


----------



## whitelop

The pizza I ate earlier, I swear it was the first thing I've eaten since yesterday morning. But I don't really remember, I don't know if I ate dinner last night. ahah. How bad is that? haha. Pretty bad. 

Well, its amazing the difference it makes when I put ALL of Ellie's litter boxes down! I had only been using the one in her cage and I would pull it out while she was out, but she wasn't using it. Today, I put all her boxes back in the kitchen and she's already used one of them multiple times. So hopefully she starts using them again! I know its my fault, but I didn't know that having all of them in such a small space was really making that much of a difference, but I guess it was. 
I cleaned up her huge mess and boy, was that a lot of paper she shredded. I cleaned her cage out too and got all of that cardboard out. She took the top layer off the whole inside of a box, haha. It was A LOT. I should have taken a picture of the pile. 

Now she's flopped out in the corner because she got some "special" hay that Jennifer sent her. Well, the last of it. It was just the little tiny pieces of alfalfa and I swear she inhaled them! I looked when I put them down and then I looked again a minute later and it was gone! LOL She's nuts.


----------



## JBun

Oh, my bunnies LOVE their daily alfalfa treat. I only give them a little pinch, and they just devour theirs too. Plus I have like 10 bales leftover from when I had my horse, so I'm not running out anytime soon.

That's good to hear that your hen is feeling a little better. When you are pretty sure an animal is about to die, it can't hurt much to try everything in hopes that you chance on the one thing that saves them.

Good girl Ellie  I can't believe that such a little bun, requires so many litter boxes.


----------



## whitelop

I know Jenny, thats what I'm saying! She barely weighs 2 lbs but require 2 small boxes and one that could fit 6 of her! hahaha. How much more spoiled could she be? Hopefully when she gets spayed I can take away at least one box and just have the cage box and the out of cage box. If she's good after the spay hopefully she can just be a kitchen bun with just an always open cabinet! haha. 

I just dusted the hen for mites. The babies ran off, but I put some dust in their coop for them to lay in. Her poop looks MUCH better! Its actually poop now! Yesterday it was liquid. I maybe think she could be egg bound, but I don't have any gloves that will allow for a vent check. :/ But her poop was solid and the right color when I went out there. Her crop feels like she's either eaten something or had some water, so hopefully its both! I think I'll continue to dose her with antibiotics until I leave and I'll even get one in on Friday before we set off. That way, hopefully she'll make it through the 4 days I'm gone. Hopefully the mite stuff works if it IS mites. If not, it never hurts to dust. Hopefully the wormer works if it IS worms. I only gave her like 0.5mL of wormer, so a lot less than a regular dose because it tends to bog them down and I don't want whatever COULD be ailing her to completely take over. When they get weak like this, its normally when e. coli takes over and I don't want that. Hell, it could be any number of things that she has, unfortunately all the symptoms look the same! AHH! I told my husband that I'm just going to try anything I can think of and concoct some things if need be. I'm just going to do this until she is REALLY suffering and then I'll be forced to end it. But hopefully, her poop says she's on the mend. She seemed a little more lively when I just went out there. 
BUT like when bunnies get pasturella or EC, it never really goes away it stays with them and attacks when they get down. So hopefully its not pasturella or a mycoplasma because those never really go away. I also got her some oyster grit to mix into her feed, to help with calcium and I'll cut down on the calcium tabs.
I wish she could just tell me what is going on! 

I just had to buy some TSC wood pellets and I've never used them. They're a little smaller than my regular ones, so hopefully they work the same. But the up side, they were cheaper than my regular ones! 

Why are animals so stressful? Jeez, they're supposed to be cute and fun and EASY! NOTTTT! hahaha. Thats such a joke because nothing about any of these critters is ever easy.


----------



## agnesthelion

.......


----------



## whitelop

The worming is an in the water kind of thing. I gave the hen a straight dose though with a syringe. 

Yes, the pine pellets for litter. I don't know the difference other than appearance but hopefully she likes them. I hope they don't stink! The ones I normally get from another feed store are amazing. THEY don't stink and neither does the pee when its wet! Hopefully this stuff is just as good, I can't remember the name and they're in the trunk. 
Ellie is a spunky gal! She's so funny. She was just flopped behind a box, like I couldn't see her! I don't know why she doesn't flop in front of me...maybe one day. OMG she's started digging her her litter boxes, she's trying to give me gray hair! LOL 

Yeah, I'm pretty bad about eating. Its not great, but somethings I'm just like "ahh screw it" then sometimes I really don't think about it and I'm like whoa this is the first time I've eating in a long time! hahah. Terrible. But I do feed my son and he has good eating habits, thats what's most important.


----------



## holtzchick

LOL... yeah, that's the exact habit that I've been trying to stay away from... Eating like 2 huge meals a day and then not eating... it's just so bad, I try to eat very regularly like 6-7 meals a day and when I do it's great, but when I go back to old ways, it's SO hard to stop.... 

Glad to hear your hen is showing better signs of improvement!! Hopefully you hit the head right on the nail with treatment for worms! 

I hate how buns just flop whenever you're not around and IF you're lucky, you'll see them, but mostly when you're not around.... sigh. Phoenix digs in her litterbox all the time! I've heard digging is more of a female habit not to say that males don't dig though.


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

On most days I eat one big meal a day. Yesterday, I ate a whole pizza in the middle of the day and then ate like a side of steamed broccoli for dinner because I was still full from the pizza. haha. 

Ellie's digging in her litter box isn't THAT bad. She was digging her in bigger box yesterday and she only got like 3 pieces of litter out of the box on the floor. That normally comes out when she hops out anyway, so it wasn't terrible. But she mixed everything up, her litter with her hay and her hay with her poop. I guess she doesn't mind, but I wouldn't want to eat it! hahaha. 
She didn't sleep in her box last night, she slept in her litter box. I wonder why? She's so strange sometimes and so hard to figure out! I'm going to let her out today and see how she does with having all her litter boxes back, hopefully she does will. She's still getting an x-pen when we go out of town, but hopefully she can be a good girl today! And hopefully she doesn't make a mess of the x-pen when we're gone. haha. 

I just went out and checked the hen, no significant improvement, other than, you know...her being alive. She seems disoriented still and just a little slow still. I'm going to give her another dose of antibiotics in a minute and hope that helps! I haven't even had any coffee yet today! I just got back from getting AJ's hair cut and my hair colored. I feel like I have so much to do and not enough hours in the day! I didn't sleep well last night either, because my husband is terrible to share a bed with. I wake up like every hour to get the covers back or to get one of his limbs off me, its so irritating. No wonder I'm always in such a bad mood, I haven't gotten any sleep since I was 16, even before we got together! haha. 

Anywho, so much to do. I feel like the white rabbit from Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## whitelop

So on Lyndy's blog, Michelle said something about getting rowdy when she drinks, I said I wish I could blame my rowdiness on drinking, but its just me! haha. 

Anyway, I want to say some stuff about myself. I'm not actually completely crazy! I'm a totally normal person, I don't flip out in public a lot. I HAVE but it's always been under extreme circumstances. I do have a problem with tailgators and people who drive like morons. But for the most part, I can go into even the most disgusting walmart and keep my cool. 
BUT there are some things that you can't talk about in front of me, without bracing yourself for the verbal explosion that usually ensues. 
1. Japan. F-them. 
2. Pocahontas. 
3. Missionaries. 
4. Religion. 
5. Cannibals.
6. My SIL. 
7. Racism. 

But as long as most people steer clear of those topics above, I'm a pretty normal person. I only flip out if I feel like I have to! haha. I know it seems like I'm a little frantic on here because I'm able to freely type. But most of this stuff doesn't come out of my mouth, most of it is in my head and thats where it stays until I type it out. So outwardly, you'd think I was any other yoga pant loving, coffee and wine drinking, stay at home mom, but inside isn't so pleasant. hahaha. I'm sure some of you think "this girl is CRAZY! She goes around eating people and stuff!" But I really don't. Its easier for me to write everything out than it is to say it. 
There are some amendments to those topics though...if I'm in a bad mood, walk away. Your best chance at survival is to walk the hell away! Because if I go into something in a bad mood, everything just blows up around me. True story. 

And yes, I did say Pocahontas.


----------



## PaGal

Well now you just have me curious to which way you lean on any of those subjects or what it is about a particular subject that sets you off. I could hazard a guess with each but I also know people can be surprising. Sorry you just awoke my curiosity and I have always been very curious about what people think and why and just the psychology aspect of people. When I was younger I devoured every book I could on serial killers but the ones that got a little more into the persons past and why they might have turned out like that not the ones that just basically recount all of the gory details.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. Well you asked for it Denise! 
1. Japan. I hate them because they kill an inordinate amount of dolphins and sharks every year. Its the way they go about it, secretive and sneaky and shady. I don't like it. I also don't like that they fin the sharks and dump them back into the water. Its cruel and the sharks basically drown because they can't move to breath. That is another reason I don't like Seaworld and places like that, because when the fisherman lure the dolphins in, the trainers come and pick out dolphins to take to amuse people. Its horrible, therefore I hate Japan. China isn't too far behind, but they don't get under my skin like Japan.

2. Pocahontas- the movie more than the person. Its all a lie. She was like 12, she married John Raulfe not John Smith and she went to England and died of the plague when she was 18. She never came back to America so Pocahontas 2 is a load of crap. Yes, your childhood...ruined! 

3. Missionaries- I don't think that white people should go force religion on other people. You can't go to a tribe of people who believe in someone other than YOUR god and tell them their going to hell, a place they probably don't totally believe in or theirs is different, and then make them convert to your religion and abolish their tribal ways. Its wrong and I hate people like that. My husband works with someone like that, I stay away from him because he doesn't want to know what I have to say. 

4. Religion- its all a little shady to me and I don't know about it. haha. I feel like religion is like the creepy uncle that you just want to stay away from and not talk to. I know what I know and I know how I feel, but I'm still on the fence about a lot of things. And a lot of things don't make sense and are totally unrealistic. 

5. Cannibals- I don't have a problem with people eating people, I think thats population control. But they didn't hunt men, they killed the person who killed one of their tribe members and ate them. They didn't just seek people out because they wanted to eat someone, there were reasons and their gods told them to do it. It brings me back to missionaries, they told the tribes that they couldn't practice cannibalism anymore because it was "ungodly", but ungodly to who? The christians, well duh, they think everything is ungodly. But to the tribesmen, they didn't think anything was wrong with it and it was to them, kind of "an eye for an eye". Makes sense to me. Most of it stems back to missionaries though, because they like to tell people what to think. 

6. My SIL- well, we all know she's a useless piece of crap and I could go on for days. But a useless piece of crap, pretty much sums it up! 

7. Racism- I am not racism to one specific color of people. I hate everyone, every color equally. Unless I know you. I think there are stereotypes for a reason because people are stereotypical. I think everyone fits a stereotype and we can pretty much lump most people into their own groups. I think people as a whole are stupid and gross and ungrateful and horrible. So for me it doesn't have much to do with your color, rather just what you're doing and what comes out of your mouth. I think full on racism is ignorant and should be avoided. I don't believe in picking someone out of a group just based on race and saying "I don't like you". Thats what Hitler did and we all know how that ended. I think everyone tries to blame everyone else for everything that is wrong with the world, but really you are your own scapegoat and no one else is to blame. So I just hate everyone. I say that my racism is nondiscriminatory. 

And there you go. Those are my short answers to all of those things. But jeez, you put me in front of someone and everyone else should back away. Especially about the missionaries and japan. My husband got caught in the crossfire of a missionary rant once and got mad because I was yelling at him. I told him I wasn't yelling at HIM I was yelling because I was upset and I was yelling at the missionaries(who were not in the car with us) LOL


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, that´s really good to know cos when I finally meet you Morgan, I´ll know which subjects to avoid. 

I agree with you on Japan. I hate when we kill things senselessly just to obtain a really small part of that animal and what for in the end. so much waste and senseless suffering. 

I´m so hoping the hen will get better, she sounds like such a good little hen. 

I laughed at you fighting for the cover in bed...sometimes, it´s so good to live along lol.


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## PaGal

Well I can agree with you on all of those except Pocahontas (the movie), I haven't seen it so will have to take your word on it all being wrong but that's not too hard for me because Hollywood does like to re-write things. Also, I have to take your word for it about your SIL, although if she is as you have stated just even yesterday then IMO yes she is and I have no reason not to believe you.

My husband and I can both be the same way depending on the subject at hand. Sometimes it gets quite loud here as we get so passionate and start yelling. Funny thing is we always have the same views but we still yell as we are passionate about it. That by the way is my hubby's term for it, passionate. He's funny though because he speaks well and does not have much of an accent but boy when he gets mad does it come out and get thick. Ha! Because of that in a weird way I love it when he's mad, he just seems so scary in a way that you just know he could snap some one in half but not scary for me because I'm not worried he'll snap me in half, plus the thick accent comes out. 

I think with me, I have those subjects I always feel strongly about but also depending on the mood I can go off on other things just as much.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie is trying to escape! haha. 






She's so shiny.


----------



## whitelop

And now some miscellaneous pictures!
My fat cat in the clover! 











My sad peach tree. Its my favorite tree in my whole yard, I love this guy but he isn't doing well. Due to old age and a stupid borer. He's a little sparse on the blooms this year. 





AJ and his two little solar flower things. I was outside he was, obviously, in his room.


----------



## whitelop

So for some reason my camera and computer and youtube aren't compatible. I don't know why, but I can't show you guys the videos I took today of Ellie. BOO! Stupid computer/camera/youtube combo.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´m just loving seeing Ellie pictures, she has such a lovely face. I love the one of her face just coming out of the cabinet. That picture of your cat is fantastic, I love the green clover background and you couldn´t have got a better picture, looks like a pose, such a lovely face. 

I love tulips, it reminds me of when I lived with my mom and dad, we always had tulips in the garden in the spring and daffodils. 

AJ is such a cutie, he´s got a great smile.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, great pictures! I loved all the photos especially the one of Ellie eating that piece of, cilantro? I loved the picture of your cat sitting in the clovers. You do have a lot of them growing there.

The tulip is beautiful. Some purple flowers are starting to sprout here, they are beautiful. I should post a picture of them on my blog.

And the peach tree is so pretty in bloom. I can't wait until ours start to bloom. AJ is pretty cute with that little smile.


----------



## whitelop

Thanks Chris. He was making crazy faces when I was trying to get him to smile. So he smiled crooked! ahaha. He's so silly. 
AND he has a fever. I've noticed today that he's been acting a little strange. Normally he's all over the place and taking all kinds of stuff out. But today he's been sitting in the floor on the rug playing with a few toys that were already there. Then he fell asleep in the floor for a few minutes. He's just acting so quiet and strange. He came up to the gate in the kitchen and asked for some juice and he looked really...off. 
So I took his temp and its at 100.3! AHH! What am I going to do now?! We're leaving for Pittsburgh TOMORROW! Why do they all fall apart right before we were supposed to leave for somewhere?! Jeez.

Elise, my whole yard is nothing put clovers and some random crab grass. hahah. Makes for a terribly ugly yard, but it IS always green. But it makes for happy animals because the rabbit loves clover and the chickens love clovers too!


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

Yeah peach blossoms and cherry blossoms are similar in appearance. My peach tree is old old and big. Its right to the left of the driveway and its my most favorite tree. It doesn't make peaches but when its fully leaved, its such a nice tree. I just love it. 

I hope my son isn't getting sick. I kind of don't know what to do now, do I still go to Pittsburgh or stay home with him? We've never been in this position before. UGH!


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

Nope, nothing other than a fever and being a little sluggish. No cough or anything. He was fine yesterday but not today. I wonder what happened? Hmmm...I guess I'll just have to play it by ear. We pick up our rental car in the morning at 7:30 and he still has a fever, or at least a greater fever OR has developed more symptoms then he and I probably won't be going to Pittsburgh. 
I just put him down for a nap and he didn't even fight me! I covered him up and put his bear on him and he just stayed like that! I KNOW something is definitely off now! I hope that it passes by tomorrow though. I don't necessarily want to go to Pittsburgh, but I know my grandparent in-laws want to see AJ and my hub. 

Good lord, its been raining ALL day long. Its SO cold out there and all my chickens are way unhappy about it. I think that Mother Nature missed the letter about it being spring time, because 40* doesn't seem like spring to me. She obviously isn't reading her mail.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Poor AJ, hope he feels better tomorrow but kids are more resilient that adults so he may be fine. Are you excited about going to Pittsburgh, quite a trip, I always like to go away even if it´s not far. I haven´t been anywhere for ages well apart from close by. I´m even looking forward to going down to Gibraltar again when my mom and sister are over just for a change of scenery. 

Peach blossom is so pretty, looks like almond blossom as well, but not sure if the colour´s slightly different. I remember when we used to come into Malaga years ago and all the trees were in blossom and I loved seeing all that color.


----------



## PaGal

I enjoyed all of the pictures. Ellie looks extremely healthy with such a shiny coat. AJ is just too cute! I am sorry to hear he is not feeling well, hopefully it will pass quickly and not get any worse. That's what we want is peach trees. There were some at the last place we lived and the peach preserves were delicious, the kids ask for it on toast as dessert. We are having similar weather here except it hasn't started raining yet it's just grey and cold. Blah, I want spring!


----------



## whitelop

My poor tree is like 40 years old and on his last leg. Last year, he was so full and so beautiful. The WHOLE tree was covered in blossoms, not just the one part of it. But as I said, a borer got to him and has hurt my poor big baby. I go out there and tell him he's a beautiful tree and make sure all his limbs are intact! Yes, the tree is a boy, I see it as a male. haha. He doesn't have a name though. 
BUT he doesn't make peaches, hasn't since we've been here. He has maybe made 2 and thats a stretch and they weren't "real" peaches, they were just pits with fur. I need to take some extra care of him this year, maybe I'll be able to bring him back. That is the only plant/tree I don't yell at. 

I hope AJ feels better too. I kind of don't want to go to Pittsburgh, but I kind of really want to get the heck away from my house! hahah. Sometimes its really nice to take a break from your life and go stay in a hotel that you don't have to clean and have someone else actually cook for you. It will be nice to be able to possibly relax, but not really relax because I have to be SO nice to everyone and that is exhausting! hahah. How bad is that, I have a problem being nice to people for an extended period of time. I'm just not an overly nice person, I'm nice enough. But not sugar coated OR sweet. haahaha. I like sarcasm and when you're with old people, that stuff doesn't go far. Its like trying to be sarcastic with an asian person who wasn't born in america. LOL 
And now I'm done. I have to get a few things together in the house still and I will be done. Stupid bathroom always needs cleaned! haha.


----------



## whitelop

Well we leave in the morning. Its now 1 and I just got out of the shower and finished everything that I needed to do. 
I put Ellie's x-pen up and she's trying desperately to get out of it. Its like half the kitchen but thats still not big enough. She is making me nuts. She's getting into everything and totally acting up right now! haha. I also had to run to walmart at like 11 because I was out of bag hay and because it rained all day today the hay in the barn was a little damp from the air being damp. Its about had it anyway and its almost reached is expiration date in my eyes and I didn't want her to eat it while I was gone. Because god knows, if something could go wrong while we're gone, it probably will and we'll come back to something bad. I really hope not.
I already warned my parents that the hen could die while we're gone and I'm okay with that, it would probably just be traumatic for them, LOL. 

I couldn't put the tarp under the x-pen because the tarp is HUGE. I forgot that I got it for the chicken coop so it was a massive one. I tried to fold it and whatnot but it was all wonky and bunched in places. And I know Ellie, she would have chewed that thing to shreds and then died from tarp blockage. So hopefully she'll be a good girl and just got potty in the boxes like she's supposed to! YEAH RIGHT! haha. 

Off to bed I go. I hope to leave the house tomorrow by 9. There is still some stuff we have to do before we go, but hopefully it won't take long. The rain today really hindered my plans for doing chicken stuff. So we'll get that done in the morning and ship off. 
I'm going to take a bunch of pictures so everyone can see Pittsburgh, in case you've never been. Its a pretty cool city, I liked it when we went a few years ago. We're also going to the Carnegie Science Center on Saturday and I'm SUPER excited about that! 
I think the hotel we're staying in has free wifi since its near the airport, so I'll bring the laptop for the down time at night we have. 

Next time you guys hear from me, I'll be in the land of the Yanks, enjoying some wonderful pizza and filling my days in the company of old people!


----------



## whitelop

Well this is awkward, I'm sitting in the floor cross legged and both my feet are asleep and I can't get up! 

I need a life alert.


----------



## JBun

Lol, I've done that too! It's really hard to get up walking again until that blood gets flowing.

Hopefully Ellie's going to be a good girl. Hope you have a good trip


----------



## holtzchick

Awh caught up on your blog! Your topics to avoid kind of made me laugh because those are the EXACT topics that set my boyfriend off and if you ask me, I am so naive about everything in my life, I could really care less. I mean really, in my eyes, there is absolutely nothing I could say or no difference I could make about any of those topics (not even Pocahontas, because the movies are made) so I just leave them alone lol. 

I love the pictures you've got of Ellie and Lisa's comment "it's like she's saying she belongs in this world and you just live in it" pretty much sums it up LOL I think that's how all bunnies feel. 

It's such a shame that you son is sick  I hope he gets better quickly! 

I also hope you have a wonderful trip and nothing goes wrong while you're gone because it sure sounds like you've done the work to prepare for things ahead of time as best as possible!


----------



## PaGal

Have a safe trip and enjoy the change in life while you can! Hopefully you won't have to deal with snow while you're up there and everything will be fine when you get back.


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hey, you´ve done everything you can to make sure things go smoothly when you´re away. I just have a feeling Ellie will behave cos you´re not there and be a good lickle girl. Hope your hen is Ok, even I´m worrying about her now. 

Poor AJ, hope he´s feeling better for your journey. 

And I do hope you have a relaxing, enjoyable time together and with the family. Sometimes, old people can be pretty entertaining lol.


----------



## kmaben

Oh my gosh just now catching up. Usually you post to quickly for me to catch it all without reading willy nilly. I was reading bits and pieces out loud to Omar and he's giving me the weird look. Had to laugh about yelling at the plants. He said how is it any different than yelling at Pepe or Roscoe (my fishes)

He really likes Ellie. He said if you die we could take her, she'd fit right in. She has a "Shya" vibe about her. I think it's the ears. Whatever that means. 

Hope your trip got off the ground and you can have some relax time. Sorry it was so hectic up until leave day. Seems to be life. Let us know how it goes:biggrin2:


----------



## lyndym

Okay all caught up, phew!

The list of discussion topics to avoid made me laugh because as just a list, it seems like a really random assortment of things. But your explanations to go along with them totally make sense! The number one thing I can't stand isn't really a discussion topic, but I just hate it when there's someone with completely different viewpoints than you and you can't even talk to them about anything without them trying to change your mind. Like, I'll believe what I want, and I know you'll believe what you want, and I'm down to discuss it with you, but you have to understand that my opinion won't change and you need to respect that. This sort of thing usually only comes up involving religion or politics and things like that, I guess. I had a friend in undergrad that I worked at the music library with, and he was Mormon. I had many conversations with him about his beliefs and practices, and it was so interesting to me. The best part was, he never said anything like he was trying to get me to think like him or like he was judging me because I didn't think like him. I also felt like I could bring up any subject regardless of how he felt about it and he would just talk with me instead of being immediately offended because it didn't line up with his beliefs. It was so refreshing. I also hate it when people seem to assume I will judge them because of something I believe in. This mostly happens with my being vegetarian. I think people automatically assume I will think they're bad for eating meat, so they'll go overboard with not-awkward-but-awkward comments. I was at a baseball game last week, and someone offered me some of their nachos. I just declined, and my other friend was like, "There's meat on them, she's vegetarian," so nachos guy went, "Ohhh sorry about the cow, I hope my nachos aren't offending you!" Like, dude really, I'm doing what I want because I want to, not because I need everyone else to. Mini rant, I guess, but GAH. 

And I must say, I do enjoy Pocahontas.  I know it's historically BS, but I was a kid during Disney's prime. I even did a ballet recital to Colors of the Wind! Okay, now I will never speak of Pocahontas on your blog again!

Have fun on your trip! I have a friend here from Pittsburgh. He's a huge Penguins fan, any chance you'll catch a hockey game?? Hahaha.


----------



## whitelop

Hello lovely's! I'm back! LOL

Lyndy, to answer your question about the hockey game, no we didn't get to see a game. I don't know if its the season for it but I am also an Penguins fan! GO PENGUINS! 

Okay, well Pittsburgh was...interesting. It wasn't all bad but it wasn't all good either. The drive Friday was fine, AJ was great; he didn't fuss at all the whole way up! BUT when we got there, he wouldn't eat. He's started this new thing where he pushes my hand away when I try to hand him some food. Thats pretty irritating. We stayed in a hotel which was nice because my husbands grandparents make me insane. But AJ doesn't sleep with us in bed, he has only slept with us one one time and it was terrible. This time was no different. He gets really violent when he gets tired, so he was hitting us and trying to push us out of bed. He is SO strong! The hotel only offered a pack-n-play and he won't sleep in that either. So Friday night we got like 4 hours of sleep. Saturday we went to the Science Center and it was GREAT! We had so much fun! We went up and down the Duquesne Incline(pronounced "du-cane") It was terrifying. Then Saturday night AJ still wouldn't sleep and when he did finally fall asleep he woke up coughing. His nose was running and draining down the back of his throat and it was making him cough. So that was terrible too. So another night of 4 hours of sleep, riddled with worry and anxiety. 
The birthday party for my husband's grandpa was nice. They had a nice hall rented and it had a dance floor and really good food. Its run by this group of Polish ladies and they cook all the food. There were these stuffed cabbage rolls...OMG best use of cabbage ever! They were SO good! I need to find the recipe and make them. 
We ate the best hot wings ever up there too! Its a place called Wings, Suds and Spuds. They fresh cut the curly fries and fresh cook them to order and bring them out in these massive baskets. They were SO good. We don't have places that offer fresh cut and cooked fries around here, so these were a real treat. 
Also we ate some of the best pizza I've ever had. I guess thats a perk of being in the north, the good pizza. But oh my goodness. My MIL and I shared this "deluxe chef's special pizza" it had, cheese, sauce, ground beef, sausage, lettuce, jalapeno's, banana peppers, tomatoes. Pretty much anything you can think to put on a pizza it was on it. It was GREAT! haha. The cheese pizza was fantastic too. 
Yep, I gained like 5 lbs while I was there. I've eaten more in the last weekend than I've eaten in like a year. haha. 

Sounds like I just did a lot of complaining, but its hard to enjoy things when you're exhausted and suffering from TMJ because too much food has been eaten. haha. It was nice though. 

Animal update, all the animals are fine. Ellie completely destroyed her pen and shredded so much phone book paper its unbelievable. She did pretty well though. I still haven't cleaned it up because I had to clean out chicken feeders and waterers and pens. The hen made it through the weekend, so even looks a little better. The babies are huge! haha. They've grown in the few days we we're gone. 

We decided to drive back last night(Sunday) because AJ wasn't feeling well at all. It was terrible. We left PA at like 5pm and got home at like 1am. By the time we were 2 hours away from home I as so f-ing done with being in the car. I got 8 hours of sleep in 2 days and it was terrible. I was so ill and so sick of being in West Virginia. Because when you drive to Pittsburgh, you're in WV for like 5 hours. There is NOTHING there except little tiny hollers off the highway and like 3 travel plazas where everyone is rude. Then the rest of the highway is national parks on both sides and nothing but trees and rock walls. 

OH well, I found out that I have a serious talent for finding herds of deer on the side of the road! haha. I can't see a street sign or the big highway signs but I can see a brown deer on the side of a brown cliff! hahaha. My husband was like "why do I buy you food? Why aren't you hunting deer for us, since you can see them so well?!" I saw like 30 herds on the way there and back. It was great. hahaha. 

I'll post pictures in a bit, I have to go through them. I got some really good ones of the city and the incline we went up. Then I got some good ones of some of the stuff in the science center. 

I'll catch up on everyone else's blogs in a bit, I have to clean Ellie's mess!


----------



## JBun

I'm glad you had a little bit of fun at least. The too little sleep sucks though. I feel like absolute crap when I don't get enough sleep, so two nights in a row would be awful. 

Glad you made it home safe and sound, and that all the animals survived  I can't believe that your hen is still alive! Whatever you did must have been the right thing for her, since she's still alive and kicking, even with you being gone. Hahaha, I can just imagine the Ellie distruction that you walked into. Phone books are a bunny catastrophe waiting to happen and a pain in the butt to clean up, but the good part is that it keeps them thoroughly entertained for hours on end.

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## whitelop

I forgot to tell you guys that I took my son to the doctor today and he has the beginnings of an ear infection and a cold. The mucus that is running down the back of his throat is making him cough and it collecting behind his ear. So he's getting antibiotics to knock the ear infection out. But his doctor said that by tomorrow he would have a full blown infection, that wouldn't have been good. He's never had an ear infection EVER. I'm glad we came home and caught it in time. His cough is so bad though and he's so hoarse and has the tiniest voice right now. He sounds so sad. But he's eating now and he seems to be doing better than the other day, I guess getting enough sleep and being home helps! 

Jenny, I'm so surprised too that my hen made it through the weekend! I let her out of the hospital today to roam around and she rolled in the dirt and dust bathed. She seemed to enjoy pecking around the grass and stuff. She still seems a little off, but much better than a few days ago. But I will say that her being sick has made her MUCH more friendly. I just reach in and grab her and carry her around. She sat in my lap today and ate food from my hand. She seemed pretty happy for the love, since she stayed in the hospital for several days without getting out. Soon I'll put her back in with the rooster, but I think I'm going to give her a few more days to make more improvement.


----------



## JBun

Zeus was the same after he was sick. When I first got him, before he was sick, he was terrified of me. After being sick, he LOVES me, and is so much friendlier. It's a good bonding tactic, but certainly not one I liked going through, cause of the stress of having a sick animal.

Sorry AJ is so under the weather. Poor little guy  Sounds like you caught it early, which is always really good. Hopefully the antibiotics kick it pretty quick.


----------



## PaGal

I hope AJ feels better soon. My kids had ear infections as kids and they usually perked right up after getting some antibiotics in them. Then they went back to being noisy, playful and rambunctious which made me miss their quiet selves!  I wonder if all the mountains and hills had something to do with him getting the ear infection, you know the change in pressure added to him having sinus drainage. It always made my ears pop.

I'm glad you at least got to enjoy some good food and the science center. I always loved seeing all the buildings in that part of the city. They really knew how to build them then. 

I always dreaded driving through WV, nothing but hills and trees, trees and hills! Ha Not that I have anything against either, most of the time I enjoy them but yeah five hours is just too many hills and trees. You know, I have always been good at spotting deer to and when I see some I say "deer" out loud especially if they are near the road so the driver can pay extra attention not to hit any. It is such a habit but now down here if I do that with the hubby he practically slams on the breaks, in fact we were arguing about it last night coming home from the races.

I'm glad you all got home safely and all of the critters are fine!


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

So why does everything happen before I even have a cup of coffee? 
This morning my son started crying for whatever reason, we couldn't figure it out. So I changed him and did the dreaded booger sucker, that was a terrible thing! 

Then I go into the kitchen and I didn't clean the rabbit pen out last night because I was exhausted. So she's made even more of a mess. AND SHE'S MAKING A NEST! I swear I saw her running around with a haystache and she was picking up hay and putting it in the corner. OMG. She's totally crazy with nest making right now. I don't know what to do. Good lord. 
OMG she's pulling fur now! AHH!

Pictures in just a few minutes!


----------



## JBun

Lol, well at least we know for sure that she isn't really pregnant. It's always so cute though, to see them with their mouth full of hay for their nest.


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

I hope she didn't have any wild parties while I was away! AH! haha. 
I can hear her in there thumping and doing stuff, so I guess she's making her nest. I'll take a picture of it later. 
What should I do with the nest? I'm about to go clean in there and the nest is next to the litter box. I guess I should take it away from her?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm sorry AJ is sick, I had an ear infection once and it was not fun.  The weird thing is my ears didn't hurt they were just plugged up, even though the doctor said I had an ear infection and that it should have hurt. I'm glad you caught his ear infection in time.

I can't believe Ellie is building a nest. I think its okay to leave the nest in, Jenny probably will help with that.


----------



## whitelop

PICTURES OF PITTSBURGH! 
Unfortunately I didn't take any pictures of the food!  
Okay, so I just put up a bunch of pictures from photobucket and they're all SO small! You can't see the city! Its so FREAKING ANNOYING! But now tiny pic is working with me again! AHHHH! I HATE THIS! I JUST WANT TO SHOW YOU GUYS THE PICTURES! 
The Duquesne Incline





















Heinz Field










Look at all the houses and stuff in the hill. 





The hub and AJ at Raccoon Creek





The MIL with AJ at Raccoon Creek


----------



## whitelop

This is the Duquesne Incline from afar, this is what I rode up. I was not happy. 















Submarine at the Science Center





This is the massive train set that was at the Science Center. It was HUGE! Bigger than my house! haha. It was SO cool. I have more close up pictures of some of the stuff too, that I can share if you guys are interested. 





Hope you guys enjoyed! I have more pictures of the inside of the submarine too that I'll look through and share the better ones. It was hard because of the flash and all the metal on the inside. But I will try to share!


----------



## whitelop

Oh and Ellie pulled A LOT of fur for her nest! OMG I bet her belly is bald. She's now laying in her nest. I think she thinking that she's going to kindle. Oh good lord.

This is her nest. So much fur and some phone book paper. She seems to have made a really good nest!


----------



## Chrisdoc

They`re great pics and Pittsburgh looks like somewhere I´d like. Love the duquesne incline. THe food sounds great, I love pizza with anything on it and the fries sounded lovely. I hardly eat fries but I do love fresh cut ones...mmmm. 

Ellie is a hoot....all that fur, she must be bald lol. Are you sure she didn´t get a boyfriend while you were away....wouldn´t put it past her lmao. She´s such a unique little bun, you can´t help but love that little lassie.


----------



## JBun

Wow, that is quite the nest. She's all ready for those babies to come now, haha. i can't believe how much fur she pulled. When Dakota would have her false pregnancies, she would gather a little bit of hay, and maybe pull a few clumps of fur, but nothing like Ellie's full blown masterpiece. That's a full on nest! Only thing missing are the babies. You may just want to leave it for a little bit, or she may try building another one, and then her tummy really would be bald! If you have a little cardboard shoe box, you can scoop it up and put it in there, so the mess isn't all over. I wouldn't leave it too long though. I would be worried about her starting to eat the grass in there and ingesting some of the fur. So if she starts trying to eat the hay in the nest, then you can probably take it away at that point. Or you could take it away now and see how she reacts. If she starts to try building another one then you could just put it back. But good job Ellie girl, that's a good nest! I second Chris, are you sure she didn't have a secret rendezvous with a boybun  

Great pictures! I like the cathedral and the submarine. I would have thought the sub was pretty cool to go into. That incline thing would freak me out I think. I'm not big on heights anymore. And I think this is the first time I've actually seen pics of your husband. That's a cute picture of him and AJ together.


----------



## PaGal

I've enjoyed the pics although now I feel like crying, they made me homesick and miss my kids! AJ is adorable!

I know it's normal and par for the course to go through issues or illnesses with animals but yours sure do seem to be working really hard at keeping you on your toes! Ha. Poor Ellie


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## agnesthelion

.....


----------



## whitelop

Awww! Denise, I did enjoy it there, but the city traffic and stuff did bother me. Down here we keep it within 5-10 over the speed limit, but up there its like 20-30 over the limit. I was having serious car anxiety up there! But we drove through Imperial which is where my MIL's family is from. We got to see all the houses and the cemetery that was filled with her family. Then we went to Raccoon Creek State Park, thats where my husband and his grandpa used to fish. I will say though, if you find yourself back in PA and in or near Moon Township, go to Wings, Suds and Spuds. OMG the best wings ever. They were SO good. Its small but everyone is really nice and it was kid friendly, I saw lots of families in there. Best wings ever! haha. 
Denise, have you been to the Carnagie Science Center? We had lots of fun, I can't wait to take AJ back when he's older and understands it more. But he did have fun touching stuff. 

To me the incline was terrifying. I got in it and realized it was made from wood and built in 1877, it was scary and creaky and wobbly and rickety. The crazy part of my brain was for sure we were going to die. Then the rational part of my brain was like, "no they maintenance this thing all the time, its fine." Then the crazy part was like "f you rational brain, we're going to DIE!" It was pretty bad, I'll never do it again. 

Ellie is still pulling fur! I'm so scared she's going to ingest some of it. This poor little bunny. I didn't expect her to be SO hormonal SO fast! Her spay is coming soon! Now she's flopped out like she's totally exhausted from nesting. Is she going to pretend to kindle the kits too? I've never been through this before! Foo made like 1 nest when she was 2 and that was it. But Ellie has made an epic nest! I wonder if anyone in my area has a rabbit who didn't make a good nest and wants Ellie's nest?! haha. I'll share. 
And yes, my animals always keep me on my toes. Sometimes I swear, these are the most stressful things in the world.


----------



## whitelop

Lisa, I was on the Mount Washington city over look thing. They're this massive circular pieces of concrete. Here is a picture, this is not my picture. But this is what I was on taking the city shots. They're really cool! They're up on a 450 foot tall hill and you can see the 3 rivers and the city and heinz field and the science center and all the bridges. It was quite breath taking. There was a group of joggers who were eating lunch on the look out, what a nice place to stop and eat! haha. 






And no we didn't stay in the city or anything. We stayed about 20 minutes away in Moon Township or one of the townships. We stayed in a Main Stays that was actually REALLY nice! We had the whole kitchen and everything in our room. Our room view was the adorable little courtyard of the hotel. I didn't get a picture. 
No, where the look out is, its all houses and apartments and then a row of really nice like 4-5 star restaurants that all have big windows to look out at the city. If you look in the pictures of my hub holding AJ, in the back you can see a really tall building on the hill behind him and that was a HUGE apartment building that had the coolest balconies and probably the BEST views of the city.


----------



## whitelop

OMG! She's pulled MORE fur! I cleaned her pen and put the pen up. I put her nest in a box for her, I didn't want to throw it out. 
Now she is running out pulling her fur out and thumping! She is so loud with the thumping! 










She's going crazy.


----------



## JBun

Maybe she didn't like you messing with her nest  Just wondering if she is peeing, pooping, and eating ok?


----------



## whitelop

Jenny, yes she is doing everything normally. You know besides building a huge nest! haha. She didn't eat her romaine but she was right in the middle of collecting nest supplies, and then she ate some pellets. She's still eating hay, but not hay from the nest. 
This whole thing is so crazy. haha. Silly nest building bunny.


----------



## agnesthelion

.....


----------



## whitelop

Bahahaa. Lisa, I just seriously cracked up about the EPT! Maybe I should get her to pee on one! 
I was thinking about it earlier, remember how they used to use rabbits to as pregnancy tests? They did something to them and the ovaries on the rabbit told the doctor if the woman was pregnant, or something like that. It would be funny because its the reverse thing for pregnancy tests! haha. How funny. 
Then it makes me think about this episode of MASH, when Hot Lips thought she was pregnant and asked Hawkeye to do a rabbit test for her, but the only bunny they could find was Radar's pet. So they did whatever to start the test and Hawkeye spayed the rabbit instead of killing it to do the test...and Hotlips wasn't pregnant. 
Hahaha. And there is what used to happen you wanted a pregnancy test, rabbits had to die. Times have gotten MUCH easier. 

Lisa, the look out was REALLY cool! And really scary! I had to talk myself over to the rail of it. Its really high up. 

Ugh. I want to take a nap. Is it nap time?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha I love that picture of her with all that fur and hay in her mouth, she is such a scream...I´m beginning to wonder now. 

Those photos were great and some looked quite profesional...love the pic of your hubby and son....but where are you ?????


----------



## whitelop

I am always the one BEHIND the camera! I am NOT photogenic in the least, so I don't usually get in pictures. I actually think my MIL has some pictures of me, my hub and AJ. The hub is VERY photogenic, even modeling for clothing from his company in their catalog. I just don't like to be in pictures, I'm never happy with them or the way I look in them. 

So while watching Mad Men, this guy just said the best thing I've ever heard. He said "sorry, sometimes my stomach rumbles and it sounds like the F word." HILARIOUS!


----------



## agnesthelion

I remember seeing a picture of you forever ago.....you are too photogenic! I think it was just a quick snapshot but I thought it was a great photo! You look like how I thought you would....cute and bubbly


----------



## kmaben

Love the pictures although I'm afraid AJ kind of steals the shot!

Miss Ellie sure has something going on. She has so much personality and her little face says alot!


----------



## whitelop

Kaley, right now Ellie's little face is saying "f-you, get away from my nest!" haha. As she thumps at me and runs away thumping. She's being so crazy. She's laying next to her nest like she had kits. WHAT?! Why do they do this? This is the craziest behavior I've ever witnessed. 
I kind of want to put little "kits" in her nest and see what she does, but I don't want to encourage this. But really, what choice do I have? I wish I had some little stuffies that were kit sized for her! hahaha.


----------



## PaGal

Maybe I should send you a kitten when they're born for a surrogate kit for Ellie! Ha


----------



## whitelop

Well this morning has started out terribly. I come down to Ellie still pulling fur and she now has HUGE bald spots above both of her front legs. And then I go into the fridge to get my son some juice and I noticed that the fridge light wasn't on. I checked the plug and it was plugged in, but somebunny CHEWED THROUGH THE REFRIGERATOR CORD! AHHHH! Really?! She broke my f-ing fridge! I thought I put the wash basket where she couldn't get back there, but I DIDN'T and now I have a non working refrigerator. Its amazing, that thing runs for 40+ years and then you put it up against a 2 lb totally insane rabbit and it loses! OMG WHAT AM I GOING TO TELL MY HUSBAND?! I haven't called him and I don't really want to either. I just don't know what to do?! What would possess her to do that? OMG what a bad bad rabbit! 
I wish she hasn't chewed through the cord in such a noticeable way, I could just tell him that it died on its own not with help from tiny rabbit teeth. UGH I'm really mad right now. 

OH and her bald spots, omg they're huge. She's been pulling fur all night I think. Then I pulled this HUGE amount of fur from her mouth! She's making me insane. I think that she is the kind of rabbit that HAS to be spayed to be able to be in the house and be out of a cage. She is WAY more hormonal than Foo ever was. She is going insane and making me insane. Too bad, she just killed my fridge and now I have to bring up spaying while we get a new fridge. Thankfully my FIL just got a fridge from his mom thats only a few years old and he'll let us have it! So we don't have to pay for a fridge in money only in...FIL bucks. Which is more expensive than money, because you're pretty much making a deal with the devil. He's the kind of person that if he does something for you, you have to do 10 times more stuff for him. He's terrible. Ugh. 

Why can't I be a better pet owner and pay more attention to things? This is ridiculous.


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## whitelop

The fridge that my FIL now has from my husband's grandmother was a garage fridge for the last few years. She kept it to keep her liquor and beer cold! hahha. Sad, but true. She's the kind of lady that will drink, but she doesn't want it in plain sight for the other elderly neighbors. So she kept her booze in the garage fridge. Its nice, I've seen it. But hopefully it doesn't come with too much "cost" from my FIL. I want to jump of a cliff. haha. 

I texted my hub and told him that the fridge died. I didn't go into detail and I'll let him "find" the chew marks. It will be easier than me having to TELL him that she did it. I'll just say that I didn't moved the wash basket because I didn't think I needed to and hopefully he'll understand that Ellie is in the total crazy place right now. Hopefully he'll look at her crazy eyes and her bald spots and be more accepting of her killing our much needed refrigerator. 
I just hope he understands a little bit. I don't know how he's going to react though. Ellie might become either a caged bun or an outside bun. But she is definitely not getting free run again until she's spayed. She is getting monitored out of cage time until then! She will not kill the new fridge! 

My brain hurts. My jaw REALLY hurts. I've been having some mega TMJ issues lately and I can't barely open my mouth. I can't even yawn right! I have to make a crazy face because my jaw is popping when I open it and it feels like its trying to unhinge itself. I think its from eating bagels, to be perfectly honest. I think that the chewiness of the bagels had made my jaw out of align or something. Its very uncomfortable and it makes my ear hurt too and it makes my teeth feel like they're going to fall out. I don't know if anyone else has jaw problems, but it sucks! Almost as much as losing your fridge to a rabbit!


----------



## whitelop

I think I've done enough complaining! LOL. 
I wanted to share this morning before I came down to the horror, that the weather here is wonderfully beautiful! I've had my windows open since Monday and I plan on having them open until the middle of June, I refuse to turn the air on! haha. I do it every year. 
Anyway, we slept with the windows open last night and it was like 63* last night. We had the medium weight comforter on the bed and I tell you what, that was the best night sleep I've gotten in a while! The nice breeze that smelled like fresh cut grass and daffodils, it was just cool enough. It was wonderful. 
I highly suggest sleeping with the windows open if you can! 

Oh and more good news, the hen has seemed to have made an almost full recovery. She is eating more now, she's scratching and pecking again and drinking well. She seems to be more aware of whats going on. But she is still dozing off a little, but not as much as she was before. She's also dust bathing again and she isn't attacking the chicks. They're out together and they were all eating together. They're scared of her but she isn't attacking any of them. To be honest, I don't think she knows their hers anymore. Like when a cat can't hear the kittens meow anymore, she doesn't her them cheep anymore. I just think its great that she isn't attacking them anymore. 

YAY for good news!


----------



## JBun

I have tmj problems too, and actually had to have my bite adjusted cause my jaw was popping all the time. I think years of grinding my teeth at night is what caused the bite problems, so now I have to wear a mouthguard when I sleep.

I can't believe she did that! But all is not lost. It should be pretty easy to replace a cord on a fridge, if your hubby is handy at all. Your fridge is older right? So I don't know if that will make it any more complicated or not. Home depot may carry replacements, or you may need to get one from an appliance repair supply, but it shouldn't be too hard. Just unscrew the back panel, find where the plug wire is screwed in, unscrew the wires, screw the new wires in, replace panel, and you're done. 

Edited to add: Do make sure that the power cord is unplugged when you do this. If you haven't already unplugged it, you will want to do that right away. I can't believe Ellie didn't get fried doing that. I mean, I'm really glad that she didn't, but I'm always worried about bunnies and power cords, cause they just seem to be magnetically drawn to them.

http://www.ehow.com/how_6513095_change-electrical-plug-refrigerator.html

I don't know if it's normal for Ellie to be nesting this long or intensely for a false pregnancy. When Dakota used to do it(before her spay), she would only do it for part of a day, then she was done. When she started doing it pretty non stop for several days, I got really worried about uterine cancer, took her in and got her spayed. But with Ellie being so young, I doubt uterine cancer is a concern, but maybe something else is going on there, causing pain in that area, that is making her think she is having babies. You may want to at least call your vet and see what they think. You could also post in the rabbitry and showroom, to get the opinion of the breeders on here, if this kind of prolonged false pregnancy is normal. Maybe give her a huge pile of hay too, so she can stay busy gathering hay and building a nest with it, and distract her from pulling any more fur out, before she makes herself completely bald.


----------



## agnesthelion

.....


----------



## whitelop

Its my grandmother in law that hides her booze. My MIL doesn't care one bit, they have a full bar in their house complete with a kegerator and fully functioning tap. haha. Its awesome. 
My grandmother in law is very...prude-like. I don't know, she's a look down her nose, do as I say not as I do, kind of woman. She's very nice, but she's just from a totally different generation. I don't know about her sometimes. Thankfully she lives in Florida and I don't have to see her all that often. Or any of them all that often, I just don't have the patience for grand parents. LOL 

I think that Ellie has calmed down. I put her back in her cabinet and I think she's calmed down quite a bit. Shes not pulling fur anymore, thank god because there isn't going to be much fur to pull soon. haha. 

My poor child is so congested and his nose is running so bad. He hates when I booger suck his nose, but it has to happen. I feel so bad for him and his little hoarse tiny voice. haha. And his terrible cough. Hopefully the antibiotics are nippy his ear infection in the bud, because they don't help for colds! haha.


----------



## whitelop

Oh and I'm really glad that there wasn't much in the fridge to go bad, since its now out. hahah. 
Unfortunately we're going to loose like a pint of milk. 

Thankfully my moonshine won't go bad!


----------



## holtzchick

Awh Morgan, I'm all caught up on your blog and first of all, I loved the pictures you took on your trip! Your husband and son look so cute together and it'd be a nice family photo if YOU were actually in it  Second, I'm sorry that your son is sick, hopefully he gets better soon, bedrest and soup... I always have these memories of my mother making me chicken soup when I was sick in bed and on antibiotics, then she would put a movie on for me to watch.  

WTH has gotten into Ellie!?! She is a nuts and super hormonal bunny, she's all grown up  Can't wait until you get her spayed and I'm SURE your household appliances would feel much more safe! I can't believe she actually chewed through the refrigerator cord... how'd your husband take the news? I know Luke has it out for the bunnies sometimes and he gets mad with their chewing but I think he'd have a full blown freak out if any of ours chewed the fridge cord


----------



## whitelop

Okay, my fridge cord. It isn't chewed ALL the way through, but its chewed enough that it stopped power from the wall to the appliance. BUT I didn't tell my hub that she did it! haha. Now, normally I don't condone lying or telling half truths or fibbing, but in this particular case...I really like my rabbit and I would like to keep her as an inside pet and as a permanent fixture in my home. SO I had to fib. I didn't tell him that SHE did it, he took the adapter thing off the end of the cord and found it was a little corroded and the plastic was a little melted, so he thinks that its that! We have an old house with old wires and they're not great. The house lately, has really been showing its age and its slowing down. So he thinks the wiring in the house and the wiring in the dino-fridge are to blame. He didn't even look down at the bottom of the cord that was on the floor to see where she chewed through enough of it to stop it from working. 
SOOOO my end game in this is to...replace the cord, see if that works. Maybe do some work on that outlet. And of course, if he sees the chew marks...I'll play so dumb you guys would think I'm *special* I will never tell him that I KNEW the rabbit did it, that I found that out first and then led him to believe that the house did it. hahaha. I'll always say that I didn't move the wash bucket, so I didn't know. 
And you guys have to back me up on it! 
Because if he found out from ME that Elvira chewed through the cord, Kaley and Omar or Jenny would be getting Ellie sooner than planned because he would probably kill me dead and shove her into a box so fast she wouldn't have time to thump about it. Just kidding, it would be that serious, but if there are any explosions on the eastern sea board, it was probably his head blowing off. 

Ellie's spay. I brought it up to the hub today. A hell of a time to bring it up too, the fridge died and then I have a half bald rabbit who needs to be spayed. So I told him that I was going to give him my chicken money, whatever I made. To try to "lighten the load" so to speak, and he agreed. I told him it wasn't until May and he was fine with it. He did say that this is the last bunny we'll have spayed! haha. Hopefully she makes it through the surgery and I'll have a bunny for a long time! I'm so nervous about it. When I go, I think I'm going to sit in the vets office the whole time she's under and make sure she's okay! haha. But thankfully he saw her huge nest and her bald spots and he understands that this isn't going to get better, it will only get worse and he wants her to be a good rabbit. So he agreed. 

OHHHH! I didn't tell you guys about Ellie last night. She was unsatisfied with HER fur in her nest, so she started pulling fur from the CATS! I poured food in their bowl and all three of them where sitting around eating. Ellie came up to the fat cat, sniffed her and then started to groom her and then next thing we know, shes pulling tufts of fur from the fat cat! haha. We laughed so hard. Then she went to Smokey after the fat cat walked away and Smokey wasn't having any of that crap! She smacked at her, but Ellie was fast enough to get away. So my hub was like "not in my house!" as Smokey smacked at Ellie. We were in tears we were laughing so hard. Then the fat cat came back and Ellie continued to pulls some more tufts from her. The fat cat doesn't care about anything, she just looked over at Ellie, who was pulling fur and was like "okay small thing, you can have it. But I'm going to drink your water." hahaha. It was great!


----------



## JBun

LOL!!! :roflmao: She's insane! That so has me cracking up. 

Poor fat cat, haha. It seems like everyone in your house is suffering from Ellie's insanity right now. I can see how it might be a good thing for your hubby not to know the real cord culprit. We do want Ellie to survive being a cute little house bun  I bet, even though the idea of her spay has you nervous, your just dying to get it done, and have an unhormonal bunny again.


----------



## whitelop

I am Jenny! I can't wait to have to be normal and good in the litter box and be able to be out all the time...as long as I put all the cords up. The fridge cord was the only one out and she never showed any interest in it, plus I did have it blocked off. Just not well enough! haha. 

She's such a good house bunny, she just needs to be mentally stable again! haha.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie had a baby! 






No really, its just Smedley my old cat. She found a nice comfy nest and I thought it was hilarious. haha. 

And here is the giant clump of fur that I pulled from Elvira's mouth yesterday. 





This whole nest building Ellie in the crazy place has been really interesting and messy. I hope she snaps out of it soon.


----------



## holtzchick

OMG! girl is insane! Poor little thing is so overrun with hormones although I found it hilarious that she started pulling fur from the cat!!! hahaha I told Luke like right before bed and he laughed... bunnies never surprise him anymore so all he could say was "Jesus." AND he totally said if the buns chewed the fridge cord, he wouldn't be as mad as I thought he would and I should stop making him sound like an ogre on the forum  

BTW nicely played with your husband


----------



## Chrisdoc

She is one nutty bunny at the moment. I can imagine the cat looking at her as she´s running off with his fur...she definitely needs some calming down or you´ll be going nuts with her. 

I can imagine how you felt...when Snowy chewed through the tv cord and it wouldn´t work I was so mad but heck, you can´t stay mad for long. I managed to fix it so no big expense but if I couldn´t have fixed it, it would have been much worse. Nice way to handle your hubby, if he doesn´t need to know...you haven´t actually fibbed, you just haven´t told him the real reason. 

Love the cat in Ellie´s nest.....glad someone appreciates it :thanks:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha! I started laughing when you said she is starting to pull fur from the cat. Too funny! She is one insane bunny.

I can just imagine her taking fur from the fat cat. Poor thing. I loved the photo of the cat in her nest I'm glad she likes it.


----------



## kmaben

I thought Shya was bad. That is too hilarious. Sorry about the fridge but EPIC!


----------



## whitelop

I don't know what to think about that little bunny. She's so small, but boy...she does my head in!


----------



## holtzchick

LOL... thats how it always works, it's always the small innocent ones


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## PaGal

What rotten luck that she would bite the fridge cord. I know how I would feel if I had to tell the hubby that news so I feel for you! Look on the bright side, it might have been a good thing that she chewed it since there was other damage to the cord. She might have saved yens from having a fire 

I hope AJ gets better soon. We've been dealing with health issues with the twins for the past couple of months. First it was the one and then the other. I swear sometimes these two have no immune system! Ha I just wish there was something we could do beyond what we do to keep them from getting sick. It doesn't help that they both have allergies and one has asthma as well. Kids!

I forgot about you mentioning the cabbage rolls! I love a good cabbage roll. We always called them stuffed cabbage rolls. My grandmother made some awesome ones. I wish I had her recipe. I think the most important part is to get the right sauce. If you make the right sauce then it should be good, the rest is fairly simple. If the sauce is not right then they just are not that good. If you find a recipe and it turns out good, I insist you share it with me. I sooo want some now. Dang, it's been years.


----------



## whitelop

Denise, the cabbage rolls or golabki are GREAT! I've been looking at recipes for days now and I haven't found one that I like yet. Michelle pointed me to the Polish Google and I've been looking through the translations. I just don't know what was in these rolls. I also don't really know what the sauce was. But I'm going to give it a shot when I pick a recipe and hopefully it will turn out right and delicious like the ones that the ladies made! 
I know you're from PA, are you of Polish decent? I am not, so I don't know if I'll be able to make them with the right... finesse. 

And Denise you're also right, she could have saved us from a house fire! So its probably a good thing that she chewed the cord. I didn't even think about it like that, thanks for putting it into perspective! Maybe she knew something was wrong with the cord and decided to take it into her own hands to save us?! Like those cats that can tell when someone is dying and they go and comfort them into it, maybe Ellie knew! 

The pin on my crazy grenade has been pulled. I don't feel very well, the cold that AJ had now my hub and I have. On top of the all the pollen coating everything, so we're both a little bleh. I feel like every time I breathe in I breathe in a cloud of pollen. Thankfully its raining and all the pollen will go away! AJ feels much better, his voice is coming back and his cough is lessening. He isn't pulling on his ear anymore, so hopefully the antibiotics are working well. Too bad my hub and I are now sick, hopefully our cough/cold's pass soon enough too!


----------



## JBun

Those cabbage rolls sound really good! You have to share the recipe if you find one you really like.

Lol, Ellie the Rescue Bunny! Little did you know 

Sorry everyone is sick. That sucks!  At least the little guy is on the mend.


----------



## whitelop

So last night was a terrible night. I took half a benedryl before going to bed and then as I was drifting off into la-la land I realized that I didn't shut the chicks cage door or put the hen in her hospital cage. It started to rain a little bit, but I was already in the benedryl coma. Yes, it only takes half of one to make me knock out, its pretty sad. haha. Anyway, at like 3 am the gods decided that they would wage war or games over my house. So there were high winds, heavy rain and lots and lots of thunder and lightening. Zeus was either very angry or having a great time! I went to the window to check on the chickens, but I couldn't see anything. I also couldn't go out there for fear of being struck down by Zeus. So I just laid in bed all night and hoped that they weathered through the storm. 
I finally couldn't take it anymore and went out at 7 when the sun had come up. I checked and the babies were all out of their cage and the hen was SOAKING wet. She stayed in the rain all night, poor girl. I knew I should have gone out to get her, but it was so scary out there. I really don't like thunder and lightening in this house. Its too old with its tin roof and faulty wires. She also wouldn't let me towel dry her off, I think the storm spooked her and she wouldn't come to me. She doesn't like thunder and lightening. 

They're all okay but now I'm exhausted, I didn't give my benedryl a full time to work and now I feel sort of weird. haha. Plus not sleeping well and then worrying all night. How ridiculous. Then this morning, I was downstairs mopping the floor at 7:15 and I listened to my husbands alarm go off for 45 minutes straight! I finally went up there and hit him and told him to "wake the hell up the alarm needs a nap now from screaming at you for 45 minutes!" He finally got up. But he couldn't leave the house before dropping my phone in the bowl of water for the cats, a huge bowl that holds a gallon of water. So I think my phone is possibly ruined. 

Why are my mornings always so insane in this house? I swear, I don't even get to get a cup of coffee in me before the whole house just falls apart! haha. 

And there is my morning horror story. ahaha.


----------



## holtzchick

Awh! Poor hen! It's been raining an awful lot here as well! 
It does feel like mornings are always hectic doesn't it?


----------



## whitelop

Yes, mornings in my house are always the worst. They say that most houses its the evening time when everyone is getting home and dinner is being cooked that is the most hectic time in the house. But thats not true for my house. My mornings are always full of surprises and good lord...sometimes I just want a calm morning! But its a like a bomb goes off in the morning and I have no idea how to make it less hectic. Is there a way? I don't think there is. If its not my son its my animals and if its not them, its the hub. haha. Sometimes it is me, I'm not a morning person! Me in the morning is like "if you pull the covers off me, I'll kill you." LMAO true story.


----------



## PaGal

Nah, not Polish. My family is mostly German with some Czech thrown in and way, way, way back in time there was some French. I so wish I had my grandma's recipe. I have made them before and all was good except I didn't get the sauce right. Maybe I'll see if my sister knows anything about the recipe.

I'm sorry you got sick. We also have the crazy pollen thing happening. Our vehicles are black, just happened that way and when they get covered in the yellow pollen it always makes me think od the Steelers. We got lucky with just rain and it was windier before and after what should have been storms coming through than during it. I want a root cellar that can also be used for tornadoes or such. But it would have to be like someone buried a room under ground so we could sleep there and be comfy. Like it would have to have normal walls and such. Ha!

That's a shame the poor hen was out in that mess. We were talking yesterday about where we could put a chicken coop and hubby commented we would have to build it right and said the walls would have to be insulated. I asked couldn't we just get a hardy breed of chicken? Then he asked if we would use vinyl siding or just paint it? He's nuts! I bet we'll wind up siding it!

I'm not a morning person either and I guarantee either me or someone else would not survive two mornings like the ones you have. One could be managed but not two.


----------



## whitelop

Right now, my chicks are just in a dog kennel with a cover on the top, they don't want to be in the big coop. The rooster is in there by himself. The hen is still staying in the hospital wing and her and the babies get free range everyday. But in the big coop, I have a gigantic dog house that they will all sleep in once I finally get them settled and they allow it. Its not insulated or anything, its just really well built with a shingle roll roof thing. The birds are just really hardy, they all did really well this winter and they always do well in the summer. 
Hopefully they'll all be settled in the big coop soon enough. Its sad that I let them dictate where they go, but sometimes its easier to have them do whatever they want rather than fight them. hahaha.


----------



## whitelop

Dear, Guy who drove down my street earlier; 
Thank you for letting a bunch of your styrofoam plates blow into my yard. I really enjoyed cleaned up after the party that I clearly wasn't invited to. Thanks so much for not stopping to pick up all the crap that flew out of the back of your truck. I know you know that it happened. 
Thanks. 

Also. 

Dear Bird who took a crap on my window; 
Thank you so much for pooping on my windshield while I was driving and making sure that you pooped right in my line of vision. So not only did I ride down the road for a mile with my mouth open in shock that my car got pooped on, I couldn't stop looking at the poop as I was driving. It was very distracting. 
Thanks. 

So that's whats happened today. haha. Yay for me! I really did have to clean up someone else's mess and it was ridiculous! Like, if you know that you dropped a bunch of stuff in the front yard...turn the hell around and pick it up. If you don't, you're rude. And then that bird, haha, I laughed so hard but I really could only stare at the poop. Yay for poop! 

Ellie went outside today, I think I got some really nice shots of her out there! She got to dig around and she wasn't even scared! I'll share the pictures later.


----------



## holtzchick

Blah sounds annoying, I would hate to have to clean up someone else's mess, even though I do that at home  

Hey the other day I had a bird poop on my jacket on the back so I didn't see it, if I were you I would take it as less of an annoyance and more as good luck  

Just saying sometimes you've got to keep your glass half full, even if it's wine you're drinking! Lol!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I hate people dumping rubbish and not cleaning up. That´s a bit like people who let their dogs poop on the pavements or in the parks and don´t pick it up...it really is one of the things I hate most. 

That bird pooping....great shot hitting right where it stops you seeing. They do say that getting hit by bird poop is lucky so check the lottery lol.


----------



## agnesthelion

.....


----------



## whitelop

I had a bird poop IN my car once too! haha. I wasn't that mad about the bird poop, I thought it was ridiculous. I laughed though because all I could see whats poop on the windshield. 
I didn't know getting pooped on was good luck? I have never heard that. 

I went plant crazy today! I went to lowes and spent $40 on plants and flowers! I know that doesn't sound like much, but I got lots of good stuff. I got some flowers for a big pot to put out front of my house, it looks awesome. I got a little lavender bush, hopefully it will do well in the pot and come back next year. I can't wait for it to bloom though, it smells SO good! I'll cut it and put it in the house for air freshener. I got two tomato plants, one is a better boy and the other is a pink girl. Apparently the pink girl is pink! haha. Who knew?! I got two crockneck squash plants and 6 strawberry plants. And I got another hydrangea bush, I love them! They do really well in my yard too, I had really good luck with my one last year. 
I also planted my little lilac bush in the place that Foo is buried, I plan on making that area(which was my garden last year) into a nice flower bed. And I also planted my black raspberry bush, next to my blueberry bush from last year. I thought the blueberry bush died because I bought it late in the season and I didn't take very good care of it, but it came back and it seems to be thriving where it is! So hopefully the raspberry bush will do well too, I planted it on the fence, so it will grow up the fence. 
I'm also going to plant some green bean seeds and see if I can get them to sprout to put them on another fence, to get some green beans. They did okay last year, but I didn't plant enough. 

I was going to have a HUGE garden, but we never got around to renting a bob cat to clear out part of the field for the garden. So I'm going to do a small one. I'll probably go in the next few days and get some more stuff, like cucumbers and maybe some more herbs. Lowes was pretty cleaned out today since yesterday and today have been beautiful and its the beginning of the vegetable planting season right now. But hopefully with the stuff I got today and will get in the next few days, I'll have a nice little garden going this summer! I really love planting things. I love flowers and all that stuff, so being outside with dirty hands and planting flowers made me SO happy today. 

Tonight after dinner and after everything is settled, then I'll upload the pictures of Ellie when she was outside the other day.


----------



## whitelop

Here are the pictures of Ellie from outside the other day! 






She looks like she's trying to hide in this one!


----------



## JBun

How could you not love that cute little dutchie face . She looks like she's in clover heaven!


----------



## whitelop

She was in clover heaven! It seems all the animals love the clover. And I actually don't mind sitting in them, I don't really like grass that much; but the clover is soft and fluffy. The chickens love to get in the clover too, especially the hen. 

She did really well outside this time! She wasn't scared at all. I think I'm going to start letting her out more often. I think I might fashion some sort of top out of hawk netting or chicken wire, for the top of the play yard. So I don't have to sit out there with her the whole time. When I put the pen in the yard I can see from all the windows on that side of the house, so I would be able to see her. But if she had a top, she would be okay...right? I'll be spending a lot of time outside from now on though, with the flower beds and garden and whatnot; so she'll be out with me as long as it isn't too hot.


----------



## whitelop

On a side note, I just started watching this show on netflix. Its Hatfield's and McCoy's. It was originally on the history channel and its crazy good! I've cried and laughed and been totally shocked. Its just 3 episodes, a mini series I guess. I've watched the first 2 and I'll watch the other one tomorrow. 

But if you're not familiar with the families, the feud started over a stolen pig. Supposedly one of the Hatfield's stole a pig from the McCoy's and then fed it back to the McCoy's. I've never actually googled them, so I'm not sure what wikipedia says, but I knew an actual McCoy and thats what he told me happened. But it started this really long feud and it ended with a lot of lost lives. 

But the mini series is crazy good!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh she is so gorgeous and I love the third photo, she´s just too cute. And she looks so good against all that green, I bet she´s loving it. Yes, get her out as much as you can, all that fresh air and clover must be good for her. 

That´s so funny about the hatfield and mccoys....I must look for it to watch. 

By the way, I bought a new TV last week for the arrival of my family. Well, it´s got WIFI so I can watch the UK TV on the TV instead of on the laptop and it´s been great....a few hiccups with the signal but mostly great...it was well worth it although I´ll be paying for it for a you don´t buy this kind of TV every day.


----------



## whitelop

Here are some pictures of the chicks! They're HUGE now! haha. They're not little anymore. 

This is my little white hen, that I'm keeping. She is my favorite and quite the prankster! She will run up to the others and scare them, or hop on another one's back. Its funny! 





This one is the white hen, the black rooster and one of the white roosters. If I'm not mistaken, this white roo is the super feisty one! He follows me around and bites me. He's got to go! hahaha.





Theres big mama in the back. She's doing MUCH better, still acts a little strange sometimes, but over all she's great! But the size comparison, they're catching up to her! 





And here are most of the chicks together around a too-small bowl of feed. haha. They were all crowed around my back steps and then they followed me into the front to get the feed, then followed me back to the back steps and I fed them. 





In the pictures of them eating from my hand, they were biting the crap out of my fingers. haha. It doesn't hurt, only when they get my finger tips, but the other parts of my hand weren't painful. It feels really weird. Their beaks aren't sharp and they don't have teeth. Its like...if you pinched yourself with tweezers but didn't pinch too hard. I don't know, its hard to explain. haha. But they're so crazy!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, how they have grown but they´re love them all, it´s amazing how much they change...now they´re looking like real hens and roos. I had to go back and look at the photos of them when they were really little chicks. I´d love to be feeding my chickens in the back yard. :nod


----------



## whitelop

I do love to feed them. They're so funny when they're being fed. I love to feed them from my hand too, it helps to make them more tame and they like me more when I hand feed them. 
Its like with bunnies, you get to their hearts through their stomachs! hahaha. 

That one white hen, my favorite one, she's going to be a good girl I think. She's the first to run up to me. I'm pretty sure that her and the other white roo in the picture were the first 2 hatched, they're the biggest and they seem to be the oldest. Then a little black hen named "Up" is the last one hatched, she's the smallest one out of the bunch. The other black hen is "Down". I named them that, because other than the size difference, Up has her tail up ALL the time and Down has her tail down ALL the time. There is a white hen that I *may be* keeping, she has a blue patch under her left eye, I've named her Patchy Pirate. I don't know what to name the white hen, or the blue hen. Any suggestions?


----------



## whitelop

I can't believe I forgot to tell you guys that we got a laser pointer for playing with the cats. BEST. PURCHASE. OF. MY. LIFE. 
My fat cat is the ONLY one who will play with it. Even Smokey, the crazy cat won't play. But my fat cat goes crazy for it, she'll stretch out and swat at it and climb the walls for it. Its HILARIOUS to watch! I love this cat and I love this laser pointer! hahaha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ellie looks so adorable playing out in the yard. It looks like she really enjoys it! She looks so pretty out with the flowers. 

Wow, those certainly aren't chicks anymore. Soon they will be as big as the momma hen! Its great that your keeping the white one, she is so pretty! And I laughed when I read she jumps on the other chickens backs! Kinda reminds me of Ellie 

I have seen cats and lasers it so cute! And that's cute that she climbs up walls for it. That's pretty cool. And it must be so fun to watch. You should get a video of it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just looking again at little Miss Ellie´s pics and she is too cute. She does have lovely markings. 

I like the name Blanca for your´white hen.


----------



## PaGal

Ellie looks so pretty! I'm sure she enjoyed being out in the fresh air. Clover is much more comfy to sit on, it's cushiony and it doesn't jab you like grass does. Wow, the chicks are big! Less chance of momma beating them up.

You could name the blue hen Blue Bell after my now most favorite ice cream in the world!Ha. They sold this ice cream in Texas and my hubby lived there years ago. He has told me about this ice cream like every year for the past six years. They just opened up a place up here. It tastes soooo good and it stays soft even after being opened and being here for a week. One reason I don't eat ice cream much is because it hurts my teeth unless it's on the soft size and this is the only ice cream I have found to stay soft and the strawberry taste so much like real strawberries. I'm in Loooovvvvveeee!!! Sorry, I just took over your post for ice cream.


----------



## whitelop

Blanca is a good name for the hen Chris...because she's white! haha. 
No they aren't chicks anymore. They're pretty close to being the same size as the hen. The little roosters still have a lot of growing to do. It does take them like a year and a half to completely finish growing. 

Ellie is so silly! She was out of her cage all day yesterday. She has started following us around in the kitchen and its hilarious. So yesterday evening, I was running back and forth in the kitchen and she would run after me. So I started to do the side stepping run thing, you know, I figured just because I was playing with her didn't mean I couldn't make it good for me too! So I got a little cardio work out yesterday evening with Ellie. Then my husband was doing the same thing with her, she was funny. 
Now she's out in the kitchen because she made a huge mess in her cage last night, and I have to clean it. She is still following me around. 
Oh and it was the saddest thing yesterday. Smokey the cat was laying in the floor and Ellie went up to her and groomed her a bit, then she put her head under Smokey's chin and tried to get Smokey to groom her! It was so sad! She stayed there for like 10 minutes until Smokey got up and walked away. But Smokey didn't understand that she wanted to be groomed I don't think, Smokey was sniffing her ears and she may have licked her but poor Ellie. 
I wonder if she would do well with a friend? After she gets spayed of course! 

Oh and Lisa, no it doesn't hurt when the chicks peck me. They don't have teeth and its hard to explain what it feels like. Their claws on the other hand, they're crazy sharp! Like little razors. I picked one of them up the other night and he scratched me and I was sure he shredded my hand. He didn't, but they were SHARP. haha.


----------



## whitelop

PaGal said:


> Ellie looks so pretty! I'm sure she enjoyed being out in the fresh air. Clover is much more comfy to sit on, it's cushiony and it doesn't jab you like grass does. Wow, the chicks are big! Less chance of momma beating them up.
> 
> You could name the blue hen Blue Bell after my now most favorite ice cream in the world!Ha. They sold this ice cream in Texas and my hubby lived there years ago. He has told me about this ice cream like every year for the past six years. They just opened up a place up here. It tastes soooo good and it stays soft even after being opened and being here for a week. One reason I don't eat ice cream much is because it hurts my teeth unless it's on the soft size and this is the only ice cream I have found to stay soft and the strawberry taste so much like real strawberries. I'm in Loooovvvvveeee!!! Sorry, I just took over your post for ice cream.



I totally love Blue Bell ice cream! I could definitely name the blue hen Blue Bell. 
The ice cream is SO good. I don't eat much ice cream though, I'm just not a huge fan. But sometimes I go on binges and eat a whole thing in like 2 days. It hurts me teeth too though. 
I just got a single magnum ice cream bag, oh my god, that thing was amazing! It was the gold one, so it was golden chocolate covering caramel swirl ice cream. SO GOOD. 
I always think that Blue Bell has the flavor "bunny tracks" but its Blue Bunny, thats pretty good ice cream too! I love the bunny tracks, its like moose tracks but the chocolate pieces are little bunnies! haha. Its pretty good too. 

My all time favorite ice cream is butter pecan though! Its the best in a waffle cone, in a cup or straight from the container. I can thank my grandma for my love of that, it was the only thing she bought. Its like my go-to ice cream flavor! haha.


----------



## PaGal

Glad you know the ice cream, I din't realize they had it there too. I was so excited when I first heard they opened a place up here cause the hubby loves it and he's always talking about these great places to eat but always in Texas and Arizona which we have no plans on going to.

My very fav ice cream is soft serve. Like I said I love it soft. I also only usually eat it in the summer because I hate being cold. I don't really like any nuts but pistachio and cashews. 

Ellie with your cat Smokey does sound like she would like a friend. Now that she's chasing you, you both can get plenty of exercise and maybe it will help burn off some of her destructive energy. Thumper has done that since a little tyke and I swear he wears me out sometimes and I'm not in bad shape! The funniest is I'm always leaning somewhat forward to try and keep him in sight so I don't step on him and now and then he'll just binky straight up in the air and comes so close to slamming into my face. It's always so fast and unexpected!


----------



## whitelop

I'm about to get totally ranty. Its been one of those days already and its only 1:30. 

When we were in PA, my mom said she was going to do stuff to my house, like help me clean or whatever. But I cleaned before we went, did the dishes, mopped the floor and cleaned everything so when we got back it would nice and I could focus on unpacking not cleaning. So I guess she didn't have much to do other than like sweep the foyer and dust. She also stole a table from me and picked up an old box from Ellie out of the back yard. All that she did was fine and appreciated. But I have a problem with people in my house doing stuff to it, like cleaning it. I might be the only one. But I do things a certain way and it irritates me when someone comes in and does something and then doesn't say...put something back where it goes. I'm not complaining about my mom in this, its just about everyone who touches stuff and doesn't put it back in my house. So very little in my house has its own "place". The cleaning products are among the few who DO have a place. The liquids go under the kitchen sink, the sprays that I use a lot go over by the washer and hang on the rack. The duster thing and its dusty heads are on the rack in the laundry area. The lantern goes there too. The animal stuff that is used a lot goes in the cubby next to Ellie's cage. Other than that, its a free for all in my house. BUT when I need something I know where to look. I'm in the process of organizing and making things easier on myself. Its a long process and we don't have closests or storage so I'm having to create things. BUT I know where everything is. Its MY house! haha. 
Its just simple things where I'm saying to myself...god people, can't you just leave well enough alone?! 
My husband is the WORST at putting stuff back or FINDING stuff for that matter. He can never find anything. He knows where nothing is. Like last night, he asked me where the straws were, I didn't say anything because...the straws 1) are brightly colored, 2) have been in the same place for two years, 3) are in plain sight on the counter. He asked me again and I just said sighed and said you can find them yourself! It took him 5 minutes to find them. I was just thinking to myself, do you even live here? What happens when you're here that you don't know where ANYTHING is? What happens in your brain that makes it all shut off when you get home? How did you live 23 years? How do you work everyday and manage 5 people by yourself? WTF goes on?! My husband is not stupid, or slow or anything like that. He's obviously blind, but not dumb. I don't know what happens when he gets home. 

On top of all thats frustrating me today, well I've been grumpy since last night. But my kid is making me insane. He has reached the terrible two's. He is so whiny and so over the top with everything. I don't know what to do with him, I don't have the patience for the whining. Its very taxing on me mentally! Just the temper tantrums and the everything that happens all the time...ugh. I love him so much, but oh my god, just stop whining! AHHHH!


----------



## kmaben

dog crate in the back yard when he's bad should work


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Love the pics of Ellie and the "chicks" yeah they're giants now. Lol. Do we have the same gray fence?!?! :0


----------



## whitelop

Lisa, well I'm going to hope that AJ is like Lenox and the terrible 2's end when he turns 3! Because I'm not going to have "that" kid in the stores and stuff, I'm not going to deal with it. He's starting to act like that! AHH! I can't handle that! 
And with my mom doing stuff in my house, I can't stand it either. I appreciate the thought of it, but the actual action of it makes me cringe. 

Katie, we might have the same play yard. Its from walmart and it folds up awkwardly like an accordion. 

I just cleaned Ellie's cabinet out. She made a huge mess! haha. I took the linoleum out of the bottom of the cage. If you ever take the linoleum up and the floor is sticky, use peroxide and a tooth brush to get the sticky up. It works pretty well. That stuff if hard to get off though! haha. Ellie was pulling the linoleum up thats why I had to take it up. 
I just put the new type of litter in her box and I don't know if I like it. The smell is still really strong, even though I've had it for weeks now and it was in the truck for a while. And the nuggets are smaller than the other stuff. I hope its as absorbent. 

Kaley, a dog kennel in the yard for who? My kid or my husband? Or both? haha.


----------



## PaGal

I say a kennel for both and when it's just the husband throw the rooster in there as well!Ha

My advice is to put AJ in time out each and every time he whines. Explain to him of course that whining is not ok, to talk normally and explain that is why he is in time out. In your own way of course. The one thing I have found that would be the one piece of advice I would give is that a parent has to be consistent. Kids really do need that and I believe they are happier when they have it.

My hubby is the same way and he's not dumb, lazy, deaf or anything else that could explain it. Since we have moved he likes to use the excuse that I packed up everything while he was at work, hauled it to the new house and unpacked it but yeah that was two years ago. In my house the explanation is that the uterus is a tracking device. This explains it all. He doesn't have one so cannot find anything. I have one so I can find anything. Our garage is just ever so slightly smaller than the house in square footage. It is a working garage and used for that almost daily. Every tool imaginable from plumbing, mechanical, wood working, DIY...blah,blah,blah. There are times that I myself will not be out there for a week and yet he will come to me after searching for an hour and I will go out and find an item I may not even be completely sure of what it looks like in minutes, sometimes almost immediately.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh man, we had a friend who we would pay to clean our house when we could and she moved some things but never too far from where it was originally and it was great! I miss Ethel! :'( 

Lol at Kaley about the dog kennel.

Yep we have the same one, mine doesn't even fold up anymore if you try to, it breaks, then I just ziptie the panels together. My ex bought it back in 2007 or 08 and it was expensive!


----------



## kmaben

I agree certain things just have their place. However, Lisa if you want to come over and clean my house and move my stuff around feel free!!

Morgan I dont know why but I see you as like a little 98 pound 5'3 person who kind of runs around with a frenzied energy. Like a squirrel kind of frenzied. And there's lots of head bobbing and hand throwing for some reason.

Hubby finds everything in our relationship. I could set something down while he wasn't even home and he'll find it. One time I was running late for PT and was screaming at my husband "where's my PT belt." From the bedroom in a dead sleep he yelled back "you're wearing it!"
There is no face to even save after that.


----------



## whitelop

Hahah. Kaley, no I am not 5' 3 or 98 lbs! haha. I'm 5' 7 and a way over 98...we don't talk about it though! haha. But yes, there is a lot of frantic energy and then a lot of crashing, sometimes with a literal fall because I'm a clumsy person. And yes there is A LOT of hand movements, the more amped I get the louder my hands get! I also have really crazy facial expressions, I would hate for anyone to see me in the car; they would probably be like "wtf is wrong with this girl?" haha. 
And this, is pretty much the story of my life...






A lot of times you can find me in the backyard, yelling at roosters, rose bushes, being followed by a dozen smallish chickens. Scrubbing lots of feeders and lots of waterers; then yelling some more at the rooster. Or you'll find me in the backyard playing catch with my husband and playing in the sand with my son. Still being followed by a dozen smallish chickens, watching my son yell HUSH at the rooster! hahaha. 
My life.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

kmaben said:


> Morgan I dont know why but I see you as like a little 98 pound 5'3 person who kind of runs around with a frenzied energy.



You just described me lol. Except there's no hand movements here, I do have the ability to make crazy faces lol!!!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh and Morgan! I yelled at my plants!!!  so far they are growing!!!


----------



## lyndym

I love the pics of Ellie outside! Especially the one of her stuffing her face with clovers, too adorable. And she is really growing up, what a pretty little lady! I wish I had an outside grassy area for my buns. The apartment has a yard out front, but who knows what kind of pesticides are used on the grass, plus people walk their dogs down the street all the time. 

I also love the chronic bitch face cartoon, hahaha.


----------



## whitelop

Unfortunately I do have chronic bitch face. The only plus side to it is that it makes people not want to talk to me in public! haha. 

I think Ellie's pretty much done growing. She's still very small, but I don't think she's getting any bigger. She at the super small end for the breed standard. I need to weigh her and see how much she weighs! I bet its like 2 lbs. I thought the pictures from her being outside came out really well, even for my crappy camera! hahaha. 

My dad just made the rooster his own coop! Yay. Now I can go out there to the big coop and actually go in it without being eaten. LOL He made it out of an old swing set. I'll take pictures of it when he's done. Its plenty big for the Big Boy and I think he'll like it. That means I can put the babies and the hen in the big coop and they'll be okay and won't have to worry about him attacking them. haha. 
I'll take pictures of the whole coop, since I don't think that I ever did. 
The state person is coming tomorrow to help me test my chickens for my NPIP certification. I had to drive an hour and a half each way to get the supplies this morning. But that is a story for another time.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I can't wait to see the coops, really interested in a swing set coop. I picture a metal swing set with chicken wire around it, one swing left smack dab in the middle with a very large and mean looking rooster perched on it and swinging. It's actually a pretty funny sight.

I have a face like that as well, I also rarely smile. I used to have people think I was a bitch a lot more when I was younger since I was shy and didn't talk much. Now I just don't talk when I'm upset.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

LOL! I love your idea of Big Boy swinging!!! ahahaha! YAY! We cant wait to see more pictures!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Love the bitch face....with my mother here, i feel like a bitch all the time, old people are so difficult sometimes, sometimes she just seems permanently annoyed. I used to do that when I worked in customer services...I had my nice face and my cranky face. if I had my cranky face when someone came to the desk, I used to paste my nice face on to talk to them...hard to do sometimes. 

The man´s comment made me laugh, that´s just something we´d say...cheer up love...haha, very Yorkshire. 

Ellies´going to be about the size of Houdini or Snowy, they are around the 2lb mark or slightly more. I´d actually to send Houdini as her bunny friend...i could imagine those two wreaking havoc, planning escapes and causing chaos....that would be awesome if those two got together. 

I would love to get someone to clean my house but I hate people in my things and in my kitchen. when I have visitors, I usually cook as it´s just easier to cook and wash up as I know where everything goes so it just saves time.


----------



## JBun

That's nice of your dad  Now you can lock that crazy rooster up and stay safe. Good luck with the chicken testing tomorrow. Hopefully it will all go smoothly.

Wow, you think Ellie's only 2 lb? She would be as small as Libby, and she's my littlest bunny. And hotot's are supposed to be really tiny. Ellie just looks so big and grown up in her pics. 

Instead of responding to you in Thumpers blog, I'll just do it here. I was just going to say that if you wanted to reduce Ellie's pellets, you'd probably be ok doing that. At 7 mo. she's pretty much full grown and doesn't need the extra nutrition for growing. I think HRS recommends lowering the pellet amount from 7 mo. to 1 yr., to 1/2 cup for every 6 lb. I didn't go quite that low with mine. I'm feeding my babies 1/8-1/4 cup a day, and they are all about 2-2.5 lb. Lowering pellets should also help Ellie's poops to look a little better. I can't believe all the poop problems everyone's buns are having right now. Hopefully everyone gets sorted out soon.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, yes you´ve hit the nail on the head. I was talking to my sister about it and my friends and I said that if I get grumpy and mean, they can slap me across the face lol. Yes, my mom is grumpy and moans all the time and it does my head in...


----------



## Azerane

Ellie is just gorgeous. Love that third pic from when she was outside


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. Lisa, too bad my face is ALWAYS like that! I'm naturally bitchy anyway, if you guys didn't know, so my face is always like that. Especially if I'm cleaning or doing something with my hands, its a serious face then! haha. My mom and grandmother both have chronic bitchface too, so I don't even notice it. But sometimes I'll have to ask my mom whats wrong because her face will be into the super bitch face and she's usually thinking about something and thats her "thinking" face too. hahaha. Thats pretty bad when your thinking face is your mean face and your mean face is your all the time face. Story of my life. 
When I'm around my husbands family I have to be really aware of my facial expressions, because I don't want them to be like why does she always look so mad all the time? Well like towards the end of all of our visits I can't control it anymore, because I'm usually exhausted and then the face sneaks out of hiding and BAM super bitch face until we leave. LOL 

Jenny, I think I will lessen Ellie's pellets a little. She eats a lot of hay and I never really thought about the pellets. I'm being really slack with her greens and I hate it. I don't know why I haven't been giving her a bunch of stuff. She gets a handful of cilantro and a green leaf or romaine lettuce leaf, so I think thats okay. But it should be more. She looks bigger in pictures than she really is. She is tiny. I think she weighs about 2 lbs, its like she stopped growing at 4 months and stayed that size. Her head seems kind of big! haha. But her looks have changed and she looks like an adult rabbit but still has the tiny body of a baby. She is like half the size of Foo over all size wise and like a third of her weight. She's definitely small. I'll try to get a picture that shows her size better, like her with my shoe or something. 

Once I get my head together after the testing today, I'll be able to focus on other things better. I feel like I've been concentrating on the birds more than the other animals because of the testing. This is why I am a tester, so I can just test every year and not have to worry about someone coming here. I hate when people come to my house, it makes me feel inadequate. But once the testing is over, I can get to the other animals that aren't being inspected! haha. I've been taking care of all of them, so don't think I'm being neglectful, but its hard to manage them all. Especially when you have a flock of birds stuck in your head. 
I'm drinking my before the pot of coffee was done cup of coffee, the super strong cup. So I can go out and clean up some stuff in the coops. The birds are all in their small dog kennels, those poor babies are being pecked by Hen. She's been very rude to them lately, they're establishing a pecking order. Big Boy is in his small kennel on top of the other kennel and he has been crowing non stop since like 4 am. He's pissed. 

OHH my husband had to get Big Boy out of the coop last night because I wasn't doing it. So we went out there with the oil lantern and I got all the chicks and the hen in the kennel and last was Big Boy. So my hub takes the lantern in the coop and puts it in the house and kind of swings it at him to get him to walk out. Big came out the hub with talons flying! hahaha. It was so funny, he jumped back and was like "OMFG I'M GOING TO DIE!" Then Big came out of the house and walked around, he was SO mad. My hub pinned him down with the broom and grabbed him. He said he was pretty hefty, so I'm thinking he's gained some weight. But my husband was shaking after that encounter. I was like, "now you know why I don't want to deal with him!" He was like "yeah, that was terrifying, all I saw was this big ass bird jumping up at me with this long claws and those spurs!" bahahahahaha. I laughed so hard at him. 
And that kids, is why the rooster gets his own house. LOL 

Now off to get some stuff done! Yay! My dad is coming to watch AJ while I'm out testing, so I don't have to worry about it. 
I'll take some pictures of the coops. They're nothing special, but the chickens seem to like them and thats all that matters. 

OHHH! My hen laid an egg yesterday! I was looking for her last night, so I went to where she was earlier in the day and there was an egg. Its a little on the small side, but thats because its her first one after not laying for a long time. Hopefully it doesn't kill her. The last egg she laid was when get got weird and I don't want that to happen again, but I can't stop her from laying. I don't think you can spay a hen...but maybe. Anyway, hopefully she's okay. I think she's got enough calcium, the shell was really hard and over all it is a really nice egg! I'm so proud of her. And now I know she isn't laying internally, which is a huge relief to me! 

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## whitelop

Azerane said:


> Ellie is just gorgeous. Love that third pic from when she was outside




Thank you!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wish you´d have got that on video....your hubby scared of the roo..you really need body armour and a helmet to go and tackle him lol.

Facial expressions are terrible give aways....my mom sometimes lets her facial expression get the better of her and you can really see it....she once did that with a friend of mine like....OMG, what´s she doing her again...it was so embarrassing, good job my friend´s known her for a long time and it was Ok but I hate when she does it.


----------



## whitelop

All the testing is done! They are all clean and disease free and they're all banded. The rooster did really well, he just crowed the whole time. 
I did all the testing myself, the woman just held the birds for me and directed me with some of them! I feel so proud of myself! I was so nervous when I first started but towards the end...I totally rocked it! hahaha. 
I'll get my card in the mail soon and everything will be good to go and good to sell! She said my coops look good and the only thing she had concern with was the grass being too tall on the fence. But I can just pull it up or weed eat it. Apparently it attracts unwanted critters. 

I'm going to go back out in a minute and take some pictures! I think I've had too much coffee today and not enough food, I feel super shaky and a little off in the head. LMAO.


----------



## whitelop

Here are pictures of the coops. The pictures were kind of hard to get, because of the coops and the angle and my not great picture taking skills. 

Here is the roosters new bachelor pad. The swingset never had swings, it had been long forgotten by the children of its past. 











Here is the big coop. Its next to the barn. Behind the coop is another open area for them to be in, its a little hard to see. 





That bar that the hen is on is what leads to the other side of the coop, the open part they can get into too. 





This is the other side. 





So its a huge dog pen with another area the same size as the pen. They have a roosting bar, tons of grass to dig in, a place to dust bathe, and a nice house to stay in thats filled with sand. The roosters house needs feeders and a new door, that should be this weekend and then he can go into his new home. I'll also cover part of his coop with a tarp, so he won't get rained on. 
And thats my chicken coops! YAY!


----------



## Chrisdoc

That is so impressive...I love the old swing transformation, what a great way to use it. I´m sure he´ll be very happy once everything is finished and the hens have loads of room. It looks so nice and sunny for them, you´ve done a great job....your are very crafty, my girl, you´ve been hiding your talents lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yay! I'm glad the chickens are healthy clean and disease free!

Your chicken coop looks great! Hopefully when I get chickens ( I will someday) my coop will be as good as yours. Its really nice, you are pretty talented.


----------



## whitelop

Well I just put Big Boy in his new home because I think its going to rain and he can't stay in the small dog kennel. So I was reaching in to get him and he pecked the sh*t out of me! I can see where his beak met! It hurts! This **** bird, I'm so sick of him. Thats why he has his own house now and I don't have to mess with him, I can just pour food through the door and water through the fence. 
Hopefully I don't get another terrible infection! I washed it really good, but good god almighty, it hurts. 

Thanks y'all for thinking my coops are nice! I think they're okay, but I think that I could do more to them and make them better! Always an on going project.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...That roo would be dinner! I like your coops and the one with the swing set is exactly how I pictured it minus the one swing. If you would hang it up I would buy and send you a swing! Ha


----------



## whitelop

I have some rope, so I could put a swing in there for him! He would probably use it too, he likes to get on the roosting bars and stuff. 

Lisa, all roosters are not created equal. I don't blame him, I blame myself for part of it. Because I was a newbie and I didn't learn how to treat a rooster until later and I didn't treat him the way I should have, I didn't state my dominance and establish the correct pecking order. But the other half IS him. He doesn't understand that I'm not a rooster and he's just trying to protect his flock and trying to be a good rooster. He IS a good rooster for the flock but not to me. 
There are some roosters who stay sweet their whole lives and some that stay mean their whole lives. I happen to have a mean one. 

Now that I got all my chicken stuff out of the way yesterday, my brain feels empty. haha. Like the back of my mind feels lonely and without something to focus on. Since I've been focused on this for months! Now I have to find something else. Oh I know...my house! Or maybe my poor little bunny who's been in a cage for 2 whole days! OH NO! I have so much to do! 
This is what has been happening since the chicks got here. I go out and tend to them, I come in and do some house stuff, go back out and tend to chickens, get on here for a little while, get on pinterest for the rest of the day, do some stuff with Ellie and her cage, do some laundry, pinterest app, check chickens, drink lots of coffee, clean the living room, eat no food, wash dishes, cook dinner, dance like a jackass, pinterest app, wash dishes, fight with my kid about bed, clean his toys up, bed time for him, check the chickens, sit with Ellie for a few minutes while I pinterest app it, then I watch something on tv AND am on here or pinterest, I laugh to myself, my husband is too scared to ask, shower, check the chickens, put Ellie away, bed at midnight. Then in bed, think about the chickens, think about the weather, the wind, the house, think about how I didn't do something and then think its 3 am and I could TOTALLY do it right now, sit up and then say screw that, go back to sleep, wake up at 6 and think about getting up and then realize that its 6AM and say screw that and go back to sleep until 7:30 then I get up and start the whole day over again. With the worrying thrown in there all around and some tiredness here and there.
Thats my whole day in a nutshell. 

Now I can take most of that chicken worry out and what am I supposed to fill that time with? haha. I'll find something else to worry about!


----------



## whitelop

So Ellie has been out of the cage for 2.5 seconds and she has already sprayed my pants and my washing machine! OMG! I was putting something outside and the wind blew my pant leg to my leg and I felt the wetness, it was where she sprayed my pants! She's so crazy. 

And I also wanted to say that I just spent the last hour of my life, looking at pictures of baby alpacas. Best. Hour. Of. My. Life.

I think we got our names taken away again. Weird.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Wow what a day! 
Ellie must have been mad at you lol. 
Lol, alpaca babies. Yesterday I spent an hour watching videos on YouTube of songs mixed with goats. It was so fun lol. Yeah our names are gone!


----------



## JBun

Hopefully you can get that spay done soon. I just hate being sprayed! It's so yucky!

On someone's thread, one of the moderators said they did a reset to get rid of the senior/junior member designation, so now it's just our first names, but yeah, everyone has to reenter them now.


----------



## whitelop

My love for my animals never ends. 
I just spent the last 20 minutes in the rain and 40 mph wind gusts, putting a tarp over half of the rooster coop. He was terrified and squawking and flying into the sides of the coop, but I got that **** thing put on. I'm wet and hot and irritated that I didn't do this yesterday when it wasn't raining. Now, its not going to rain. It only rained while I did it. Now its done. What is Zeus' problem? 
Its been threatening to rain for the last 3 days, the only thing it does is get dark and then drop 3 drops of rain and then its sunny again. Makes no sense. Make up your mind Zeus! Are you going to make it rain or not?! Stop toying with us! 
The only reason I'm concerned about the rain is because I just got new plants the other day and I don't want to water them if its going to rain, but I need to water them if it isn't going to rain.

I want a cheese burger.


----------



## whitelop

Well, no one ever said she was lady like.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol. I know what you mean about the rain. It only wants to rain when you're in it lol.

HA! I love that picture of Ellie!!!! She's too funny!


----------



## PaGal

The weather got me too today. The dog needed bathed and I was planning on doing it this weekend but heard the front coming through tonight will keep temps in the 60"s so figured I HAD to do it today. Grrrr!!! Bathing him is not fun especially when it happens when I didn't want it to but 60's too cool to do it outside with hose and that's way easier (although still not easy) than doing it inside. What made it even more fun was the crazy 40mph winds we had all day long before the storms showed up. 

When a storm finally hit I went into the garage to tell hubby heads up, he was working and wearing ear muffs so knew he probably wouldn't notice anything till the place blew down on him. He had one window open 3 inches and rain was coming in at a fast rate, I got rained on and wasn't even outside. Then it started pouring in under a door that was shut and the door is about five inches off the ground, I don't know if the wind was blowing that hard or the rain was coming so fast that it got that high in the yard. So then I got to grab the shop vac. Before I could suck up all the water I had to unclog a bunch of hay and bunny poos. That's why I don't use it for cleaning around Thump's cage.


----------



## whitelop

I tried to use the shop vac like twice vacuuming up rabbit stuff and it was terrible, the hay and poop got stuck in the hose and it never worked right. I kind of hate our shop vac to be honest. So now if I have to vacuum, I use the regular house one and it does a fine job. I just clean the trap thing out when I use it. What is that called? A canister? Whats wrong with me? I'm so dumb tonight. haha. 

I'm watching this scary movie called The Awakening, its freaking me out a little bit. But the guy in it is really handsome, so thats a plus. 

So earlier when I took that picture of Ellie, I was sitting in the floor eating that bag of pretzels. She decided that she liked the pretzels and wanted them. I ate them all and the bag was sitting next to me. She kept putting her head in the bag and lifting it up and wearing it like she was in the picture. haha. I thought I was going to miss the opportunity of the picture because she wouldn't keep it on her head for long, but I was fast enough to get it! 
She did steal a pretzel from the bag and ran away with it! She ate like half of it before I got to her, I was on pinterest and its hard to get my wide ass off the floor sometimes! haha. I hope she doesn't have tummy issues because of the half of the pretzel. Maybe it wasn't half, but like one of the humps. She's such a nut. 

Yep, this movie almost made me pee my pants. I usually don't get scared, but when they're British and all gray and dark and whatnot, I get a little freaked out. 
EDIT: That movie turned out to be more sad than scary. It had some jumpy moments but it actually made me cry. The end was happy, but the moments before the end were a little heart breaking. If you haven't seen it, I really suggest it. The Awakening.


----------



## JBun

Haha, Ellie's such a funny girl. I bet the inside of that bag smelled really nice and tasty. At least it was only a pretzel. My sisters rabbit stole her daughters chocolate candy bar.


----------



## whitelop

Oh no! I couldn't imagine if Ellie got a candy bar! I hope her bun is okay! They just have such a knack for eating the stuff that they shouldn't and they always seem to have this massive sweet tooth.


----------



## JBun

Oh yeah, he survived. This was years ago. The 2 lb candy bar was stashed under the bed. Her daughter went to get it, and all that was left was the wrapper. Rabbits are sugar fanatics. It's like a drug to them.


----------



## whitelop

Well, today the hub is working so its just me and the child at home. When the hub gets home we're going to lowes so I can get some flowers. I'm going to put them in Foo's garden. I planted a lilac bush there and some black eyed susans, but I want to get some more stuff that really has some color, because the black eyed susans haven't come up yet because I planted them from seed. So I'm going to get some stuff that has some color and will look nice. That whole garden is just going to be a hodge-podge of stuff. I'm going to try to make it really pretty and something thats a nice place to look at in the yard, since its in the middle of my yard! 
Then I need to dig the rest of my veggie garden. I started yesterday but I got tired and stopped, not to mention I had to go save the rooster from the rain. haha. 

I stayed up late last night, like 1 am watching that movie. I know it doesn't seem late, but to me it is. I'm old. haha. Anyway, this morning my hub got up to go to work and I didn't want to get up. So I laid there and he came up and said he was leaving. I was like "oh I'm going to sleep in." That was my crazy sleep brain talking. Then I heard my son and I was like "oh yeah, I have a kid that wakes up very early on the weekends." Then I had to get up. haha.

THE ONE SATURDAY MY HUSBAND DECIDES TO WORK, THE STATE DECIDES TO LET THE PRISONERS CLEAN UP THE ROAD TRASH. SO MY HOUSE IS RIGHT ON THE ROAD, SO THEY'RE IN MY YARD FOR LIKE A MILE BECAUSE ITS ALL MY LAND! But at least they're getting the trash out of the tall grass that I refuse to get. haha. I called the hub and told him that!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Ellie setting a new trend in hats lol. She is a little monkey but you have to love that little black and white bun. I love colourful gardens and lots of flowers but hate gardening so when you eventually have yours just how you want it, you must take pics.


----------



## lyndym

Your coops look great!

So I'm sure I could go back through your blog and make a huge list but.. what animals and how many do you have over there??


----------



## whitelop

Lyndy, I have Ellie. 4 cats-Bronco, Cali, Smedley and Smokey. 
I have the 14 chickens-Big Boy the roo, Hen the hen and then the 12 babies; only a few of them have names-Blanca, Blue Bell, Big Blue, Up, Down, Patchy Pirate. Then we have fish, the two blood parrots and the african catfish, I just call the parrots Big and Little and the catfish is Catfish or "holy sh*t you grow too fast!" 
So really, not THAT many animals. If you think about most of them being outside. The fish don't really count because they're fish, but god, I do LOVE them. The cats are mostly outside being outside during the day and coming into to sleep at night. The chickens, are of course...outside. haha. 

When I talk about the "fat cat" its Cali. She's my fat cat. haha. Smedley is my old cat and then Smokey is the crazy cat or the big cat. Those are the names I call them outside their real names. 

But with having all the animals, there is a lot of upkeep involved and its time consuming to go around my house and yard doing different things. Cleaning out feeders and waterers everyday is difficult, feeding them A LOT, raking, yelling, checking fences, litter boxes for El, constantly feeding the cats and letting them in and out. haha. It takes up like half my day.


----------



## whitelop

I forgot to mention that last night I went into the Hallmark store with my friend and her mom and boyfriend. They have all their easter stuff for like 40% off, so I was looking through it for next year. I saw this heavy ceramic carrot shaped shallow dish that said "bunny treats" on it. So I got it for Ellie! I was laughing, like "I'm going to get the bunny treat dish for MY BUNNY!" It was funny, thats what her pellets are going to go in now! 
Maybe I can find some cute water dish that is deep and heavy enough. 
I paid like $6 for it. Hahaha. I'll buy a dish for the rabbit but I won't buy something for myself, something about me doesn't make sense to me. haha. 

But we did go into Yankee candle and other than getting a migraine from the smells, I got to smell my favorite candle. Pineapple Cilantro. Its so good! I think I might ask the hub to get it for me for mothers day. And by ask, I mean I might hint at it and hope that he GETS the hint, and if not its okay. haha. But if he does get the hint, then I'll have a new awesome smelling candle. They're just so expensive! I only buy them if I have a mega coupon, which I haven't had in a few years. haha. 
Its either a candle for mothers day or a machete. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Chrisdoc

You are such a scream and that is a lot of animals to look after and feed...I find it time consuming with just three buns. 

I´m glad Ellie´s got a nice new dish. i´m the same, spend loads on the boys instead of myself. I´ve just bought a memory card for my camera today and a case. That´s just so I can take more photos and lots of videos. I also saw the new cage which I´ll probably end up buying. 

I love candles although I´ve now got rid of most of them as I don´t have anywhere to put them now as I´ve got rid of most of the shelving when I got the buns...but I still love to look at them and smell them. I also love the soap shop...I love going and smelling all of them.


----------



## whitelop

I just finished planting Foo's garden. I need to make a sign for it! 
I got a lavender bush, a verbena, phlox and a salvia bush. I also filled in the gaps with some iris's that I pulled from the other side of the yard. I think its going to look really good once everything starts to grow. The verbena and the phlox will spread out and cover a lot of the ground and the salvia will grow into a nice bush so will the lavender. I like when things look full and overflowing. 
Tomorrow I have to weed and edge the rest of the beds, that will be an all day job. Since there are flower beds along 3 sides of the house, the whole lengths of the walls. So far I've spent like $60 on flowers and I think I might need like one or two more things, but other than that I'm done! haha. This year was much easier than last year, money wise. I'm very particular when it comes to flowers, I only buy perennials so I don't have to keep buying flowers every year. This year I made a new bed, so I had to buy stuff, but that stuff will come back next year and be really beautiful. I also pay really close attention to the sun and how it hits the beds, so I know what flowers would do well where. Which ones need morning sun and which ones can handle the hot afternoon sun. I had to move stuff last year and I didn't like that, so after that I made sure that I was much more choosy when getting the flowers. I spend like an hour in lowes or wherever and only get like 2 things! haha. 
Last year I spent hundreds of dollars on stuff, to fill the beds up. I built them all from hand and hand tilled everything. I'm very proud of what I've done and proud of my flower beds, if you couldn't tell! haha. I live on a semi-busy road so everything has to look good! 
Tomorrow I also have to finish my vegetable garden and get that stuff in the ground. Its going to be a long day! 
But flowers are my weakness and my happiness. 

Plus when I dig in the dirt and find worms and grubs and stuff, I throw them to the chickens and they love it! They fight over worms and grubs, its hilarious. 

And now I'm done tooting my own horn about my flowers! haha. I just love it. Do you guys like to plant stuff or have flower beds?


----------



## JBun

I'm not much of a gardener. I've found if I pay too much attention to my plants and take good care of them, they end up dying or not doing well. They do much better when I leave them alone and don't interfere. The best I manage to do is planting a few leafy greens for my bunnies. Some parsley, cilantro, green leaf lettuce, and carrot greens. And I don't usually eat any of it, it's all for the buns. My rabbits eat better then I do, haha. I do have a raspberry patch that the buns love, and I'll also pick some of the berries. If I can beat the buns(and other critters) to them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I like to garden, but I'm not too much of a decorative gardener. I like to plant plants that make food, specifically plants like watermelon, tomatoes, corn, peanuts, blueberries, strawberries, maypop, potatoes, cilantro, parsley, wheatgrass, and lots of other veggies. Than again we have a book called edible landscaping so I can make those fruit and veggie plants look decorative. Not that I don't like flowers I think they are very pretty and nice to grow, and part of my garden will probably be for flowers. I actually heard that marigolds help keep the bugs away from your other plants, so I'll definitely be planting them. 

And you think you did a lot of work tilling and digging and planting those flowers, this soil is horrific here its going to have to be tilled to no end! Seriously, this stuff is rocky and really clay like. Ughh, I'm NOT looking forward to tilling it. I suppose it would help to have some top soil dumped in a truck on my garden. That's what my dad did, he had a bunch of top soil dumped on the ground and we grew potatoes in it. We harvested them and we got so much it lasted all throughout the winter. We use a lot of potatoes we like to make los of potatoe things here so it was certainly no waste. And it was fun digging them up, whenever we dug up a big one we were so happy. I think the biggest potatoes we got were maybe 10" long not to bad a size if you ask me.


----------



## PaGal

I love planting, flowers or veggies! I do love flowers though, all different sorts I think that's why I like the English gardens, the kind you always see at the cottages just because they are so full and so many different sizes and colors. If I had the money I could seriously go crazy. I am like you I choose only perenials because if I plant some this year then next year I can plant more but somewhere else and one day I may be done. Not that I want to be done.

I also hate to be given cut flowers because then they day after just a week of being pretty...total waste. I always say if you have to buy me flowers then buy them in a pot and I can keep them that way or replant and enjoy for much longer.

I haven't been able to plant too much here yet but I did plant two different phlox and some sky pencil bushes. I'm not a fan of round or square bushes. I like them different. Someone before us did plant some daffodils and a wisteria in the yard. It's hard here because we eventually plan to build a large porch on one side of the house and a patio on the other. I guess I could plant now and just deal with replanting later. Most would survive.

Oooh you must take pics of your flower beds and share one day.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, Morgan pics of the flower bed are required. 

I love plants and flowers but not into gardening. My friends house had a lovely garden but she had a gardener to tend to it for her. I will miss her roses,she has lovely red, pink and white ones and when they flowered, they looked so lovely and smelled so good. 

My garden when I was little was great. My dad used to be a good gardener, we had tulips, daffodils and freesias as well as roses and on one side he had his vegetable garden with his potatotes, cauliflowers, cabbages, beans and loads more. I did help with that and did enjoy it but it and I do love going to my friends house, she grows veggies as well and there´s nothing like homegrown.


----------



## whitelop

There is nothing better than homegrown veggies! Especially tomatoes. I don't buy store tomatoes because they're all grown in hot houses and they aren't good. I wait until summer and get homegrown ones, either from me or someone else. They're SO much better. I like really juicy and acidic tomatoes. 

I have like 7 rose bushes, they range from pink to dark red, some are yellow and one is coral. They're really pretty when they bloom. I have several hydrangeas and they're probably my favorite. My dad's girlfriend has a hydrangea and it blooms the darkest purple flowers I've ever seen bloom on one, I don't know whats going on with her soil, but its beautiful. 

I'll take some pictures when I'm done edging all of the beds. I am pretty happy with the way Foo's garden turned out. I was unsure when I was doing it yesterday, but I looked this morning and I like it. I think it needs something else though. I like for stuff to be really full and over flowing, so it needs more stuff! haha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, homegrown is the way to go, all fruits and veggies taste better when homegrown. I was reading somewhere that they injected fish genes into tomatoes because they wanted them to grow better. Yuck, I wouldn't want to eat those tomatoes. You can read about it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish_tomato

Wow, you have seven rose bushes. We want to get rose bushes because we are thinking of getting a beehive and getting honey from it. We read that rose bushes are great for bees. Besides, the flowers are very pretty so two good uses for the rose bushes.

I can't wait to see the pictures, I bet your flowerbed is beautiful. Yes, I love overflowing flower beds they look so pretty. If you want to plant more plants you can choose from some of these pretty flowers: http://artsonearth.com/2009/06/the-15-most-beautiful-flowers-in-the-world.html


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I'm excited to see Foo's garden! Yes I do enjoy gardening and planting flowers in my beds but am I good at it? Not so much. And I don't know what would look good where and all that so I procrastinate, say I'm going to do it and wind up not doing it. I did plant some multiplying onions in my flowers beds and I also still have my flat parsley I am growing for Feebs and Buster-britches.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, love the new nicknames for your two....especially Buster-britches :laugh:

Morgan, you have to post pics just so I can see a lovely garden...I will so miss my friends now she´s moved.


----------



## PaGal

I love homegrown tomatoes. Mostly I plant cherry tomatoes, the ones we plant are so sweet. Hubby can't eat them unless cooked but me and one of the girls just love them and can eat ten as a snack and still want more. She even packs them for a snack to take to school. I even make tomatoe sandwiches with them. It just takes more to fill the bread. Hydrangea if I am not mistaken grow blue or purple I think depending on the acidity of the soil We make our own spaghetti sauce and can it. With the cherry tomatoes we don't peel them because the skins are so small and thin they just cook down. 

Hydrangea unless I am mistaken grow either blue or purple depending on the acidity of the soil I think it is. You can look it up. That might explain your friends being so purple.

One day I will be planting roses. Those are a must! I planted some at the last place we lived. Our first year here we only had time for renovating the house and building the garage, etc so we didn't even have a garden so last year most of our focus was on the garden so I didn't get to plant much else but hopefully will be able to do more this year. I am very happy that the phlox I planted looks wonderful and has grown a lot and the sky pencil bushes have grown as well.


----------



## whitelop

Yea, my soil is more alkaline than hers is so my flowers have more blue. I could change my soil by adding different things to it, to change the color of my flowers. But I don't want to go to that extreme because I still like the color that they are, but sometimes I just want that dark rich purple color. haha. 

I can't really take much credit for making everything grow. I have really really great soil, its black and rich and well draining and filled with old cow poop and chicken poop. It makes anything grow and I can almost bring anything back from the dead with it. I just have to figure out which plant goes better in which bed because of the sun. I know when the sun hits where in the yard, because in planting, I like to get it right the first time! haha.


----------



## whitelop

So Ellie stayed in her cage yesterday, poor thing. She peed all over her cage! haha. AND she is eating an obscene amount of everything. I think I've given her more hay in the last two days than I have since she was a really little baby! I love when she eats this much hay though! She also really wants her pellets and I'm giving her 1/2 cup a day, thats pretty good. Its probably too much considering how much she weights. BUT she seems like shes grown a little bit! She doesn't seem AS small today! Its like staying in the cage and eating and not running helps to make her grow and gain weight. 
Maybe she isn't stunted! LOL I'll try to get some pictures later, I have to clean out her cage...its a mess. 
So she's going to spend the rest of the day out in the kitchen. She just gets into stuff and does bad things the longer she's out, but I wonder if putting her in her cage after she does something bad isn't helping? Like she starts chewing on my baseboards or whatever she's chewing on, then I put her in her cage and she gets out the next day and goes insane...but still does bad stuff. haha. I don't know if I'm doing this right! Foo was not a bad rabbit, she was a perfect rabbit and never chewed anything. Ellie chews everything. haha. 
I'm going to call today and see how much the exams and blood tests are at the vet to go ahead and get that done before May when she gets spayed. Because she is definitely the kind of rabbit that HAS to be spayed to be in the house. She is the kind of rabbit that people get for their kids and then realize its chewing through everything and pooping everywhere and they put it outside or take it to a shelter, its rabbits like her. haha. How bad is that?!

On a personal note. Next week, I'll be starting a cleanse to get my body started eating healthier and start working out again. In the last 2 years I've really let myself go and I hate it! I started gaining weight before I got pregnant and then gained 20 lbs when I was pregnant which isn't terrible. But then after I had AJ I gained like 20 more. So in the last like 3 years I've gained like 60 lbs and its terrible! I hate it, I don't feel good and I definitely don't look good. So I'm doing a cleanse and I'm working out again! And eating healthier and trying to BE better. 
I would like to be like I was when I was 18! haha. I didn't have a 6 pack or anything like that, but I was in good shape. I worked outside in a produce stand with a bunch of men and they treated me like a guy and didn't go easy on me. I lifted things and was sweaty all the time, then would play football with them or whatever. I could run and jump and play and work all day long and be fine!(all that with NO coffee ever, I didn't drink coffee then) I want to be like that again! 
I'm 5'7 and that kind of weight gain doesn't go unnoticed on my frame. Now, I wasn't meant to be a tiny person or anything, BUT I wasn't meant to be this heavy! hahaha. 
So I'm going for a 6 pack, its going to happen. I'm super excited about everything. If you guys are curious about my cleanse, I'll let you know what it is! Its not scary or anything, I'm still eating but its better food to eat! haha.


----------



## whitelop

I'm going to choke Ellie out. 

She chewed through the water hose on my washing machine. I was on pinterest and I hear this WHOOOSSSHHHH sound and then her scurrying. I run in the kitchen and the water is running down my floor. I ran outside and pulled the fuse on my well and then had to get under my gross house to get the hose nozzle thing. UGH old house. Anyway, she's soaking wet. I need a new water hose. She's trying to kill me and I think she's winning.
My brain can't take it. OMG why is she like this? I threw her back in her cage and thats where she can stay until I get a metal x-pen because she lost her FREE IN KITCHEN privileges. I can't use the plastic one, its too bulky.

She is so bad. 

2 Ellie - 0 Major Appliances


----------



## PaGal

Oh no! What a bad bunny! She is the poster child for bunny spays! Ha.

I know she would drive us nuts. Thumper has chewed our door trim and as much as we didn't like it and it's not safe for him, it has stopped and we knew we would be making our own door trim anyway when we renovate his room.

Are you sure she's not working for your local home improvement store?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh Morgan, I´m so sorry but I am laughing so much at your naughty little girl....she is a little terror. I wonder if they do bunny muzzles lol. A spay sounds like the solution so you´ll have to think about it seriously, she is a hormonal tornado at the moment.:tantrum:


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I agree with Denise, she is the poster child for bunny spays!!!
Lol @ hormonal tornado hahahahaha! 
I'm sorry Morgan! Bet you can NOT wait til May!!!
So what kind of cleanse are you using? When you say cleanse I automatically think of colon cleanse, is it a colon cleanse?


----------



## whitelop

BAHAHAHA. Katie no its not a colon cleanse. No, its getting my body cleaned out, to start eating healthier. Its 7 days, day 1 is nothing but fruits, any quantity and fruit other than banana's. Day 2 is nothing but veggies, any type any quantity; with a potato for breakfast. Day 3 is a mixture of fruits and veggies, with no potatoes or bananas. Day 4 is milk and banana's, like 3 big glasses of milk and up to 8 bananas and a special soup that I have to make. Day 5 is beef and tomatoes day, 2 10oz portions of lean beef and 6 whole tomatoes. I also have to up my water intake by a quart to wash out my body. I don't have to eat all the meat but I do have eat all the tomatoes. Day 6 is beef and veggies, an unlimited amount of beef and veggies. Day 7 is brown rice, fruit juices and all the veggies that I can eat. 
The good thing is, that I can still drink black coffee! And I think it said something about being able to drink white wine, but I haven't been drinking any wine lately so I probably won't drink. 
But with this cleanse it means no more fast food and no more crappy food. I'm going to start cooking clean, with better flour and better oils and better alternatives. More fresh stuff and more balanced meals. 
I'm going to completely change my life! haha. Sounds silly and sounds cliche but I really want to change my life. I was thinking about it the other day that when my son starts school I don't want to be the "frumpy" mom I want to be the "active and fit and hot mom". haha. Ya know what I mean?! 
And I want to start running. 
I have big plans. LOL


----------



## whitelop

Okay, so I have figured it out with Ellie. Other than putting her outside like I so wanted to do yesterday. I'm just going to let her out for monitored out of cage time. I know I said that when she chewed the fridge cord, but I didn't stick to it because sometimes I have other stuff to do and I can't sit there. BUT I'm going to start letting her out after dinner when I would usually be sitting on the couch, I'm just going to sit in the kitchen instead and play with her. 
Hopefully she'll want play with me and not chew on anything. 
Then between now and when she gets spayed, I have to spend some serious time rabbit proofing my kitchen. I don't think that getting her spayed will stop her chewing, I think she is just a chewer, but I'm going to make sure she can't get anything. 
OR I think I might get a metal x-pen for her or something. 

OR I'll make her an outside area for her to stay in when its nice. 

I hope that getting her spayed is going to help with the chewing and hopefully the grunting she does. And the nipping. She just nipped my finger when I was putting hand my in her cage to get her water dish to change it. She's so crazy. 

On the plus side, my husband was not that mad when I told him that she chewed through the washing machine hose. I think its because the washing machine is MINE and I'm the one who uses it and the one is cripples. I thought we had an extra hose, but we don't. I have to go to lowes tonight and get one. Jesus, I live in the store. 

Oh and another good thing. The hen is laying eggs again. I've gotten 5 from her. She's laying them everyday again. She's such a good girl. A little calcium deficiency can't keep her down! I think its pretty great that she's still laying considering she is 2 years old. They live to be like 7 but sometimes they stop laying when they get over 1. Maybe she continue for a while! haha. Then the baby hens will be laying soon, when they're like 20 weeks. So now I have 5 eggs from her and 6 from the store that I jumped the gun and bought. Lots of eggs. But I love it.


----------



## whitelop

Here are some pictures of the chicks, I just went out to feed them and they're so crazy. I swear, they eat more feed than I ever could have imagined. 

These two roo's couldn't wait for me to scoop the feed out, so they got in the bucket instead. The white one is perched on the side. haha. 






There's Blanca. She's turning into a pretty girl. 





Here they all are, pecking at the side of the bucket trying to get the feed. haha. 





That black one behind the white one, is the big hen. The babies are catching up to her! haha. I can't tell for sure, but I think the white one is Blanca, she's one of the bigger ones. But they're all pretty big now! Oh and blue one next to the white one is Bluebell. She's gorgeous with really nice lacing. LOL


----------



## whitelop

Last post till later I swear! 
This is my new hydrangea. This bed is a mess still, so don't look at the weeds and stuff. 





My other beds still look weird, I have to add some stuff to them before I share pictures! Nothing has bloomed yet because its still early in the season, but my elephant ear is growing well and it almost has an ear! haha.


----------



## PaGal

When I came on a chicken head all of a sudden popped up in my face 

I love the color of Ble Bell and the lacing is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love little Blanca, so like the name for her, it suits her. They all look so big and healthy and so lovely.

Your hydrangea is lovely, they have loads of them in the market right now and I just love them but I can´t have one or it will die. I´ve been trying to persuade my friend to get one as I just love them so much. 

When my mom goes, I´m going to get back on track with diet and fitness. I´ve been going back to old ways and eating bad stuff and drinking too much so it will be fruit and veggies and fish and lots of water.....the occasional beer when I´m out but no alcohol in the house again. And lots of swimming this year...I have a massive pool on the complex so I´m going to start to use it :biggrin:


----------



## JBun

I know, I need to change my eating habits too. I had a funeral today and could only fit into one of my dresses. Ughh! I've gained a little weight since I sold the horse and I'm not hiking up the hill twice a day to feed him. Feeding rabbits just doesn't require the same amount of effort as feeding a horse.

I think Ellie is going to give you gray hairs. That girl is always finding a way to get into trouble. You need some serious bunny proofing to outsmart that clever little bun  Xpen sounds like a good idea too.


----------



## whitelop

So yet another ridiculous morning in my house. I'll start in order of events.
1) woke up with a headache and a whiny son who wants my protein bar. AHH! 
2) my dad got into a motorcycle accident this morning. HE'S OKAY! His girlfriend called me this morning and said that he was taking a left onto a side road and there was a woman on the rode and she took a left into him. He saw it happening to he lifted his leg up so it wouldn't get mushed, but she still threw him from the bike and did lots of damage. He's not a happy camper this morning, but I've yet to talk to him. haha. 
3) and the best event. I was making coffee. I was filling the pot up in the sink and looking out the window, when I see Bronco my barn cat running through the yard with an animal in his mouth. I filled my coffee maker up with water and run outside. I went out there to see what it was and make sure it wasn't a bunny and see if it was dead. It wasn't. It was a chipmunk. So this is what happened after finding the chipmunk:
"Bronco, why did you have to catch one of only 2 chipmunks in SC?! OMG, its hurt!" *runs into shed to get rag to pick up the chipmunk* Cusses at Bronco for being a jerk! 
The chipmunk starts to run away, Bronco attacks it again. I kicked Bronco to get him away! The chipmunk runs under the gate into the backyard, so I had to run to the other gate. Its running across the yard and I'm running after it, not fast because I didn't want it to stop and me mush it plus I had no shoes on and there are SO many walnuts! So I'm trotting and yelling at the chipmunk "ITS OKAY MR. CHIPMUNK, I JUST WANT TO CHECK YOUR WOOOUNDSSSSS AND GIVE YOU SOME ANTIBIOTICSSSSS!" Then it went under some foliage against the fence and disappeared. I hope its okay, it had a puncture on its tummy and possibly a hurt leg, but maybe he'll make it! Rodents have to be pretty resilient. 

It was a little ridiculous though. 

I also have to complain about my husband for like 2.5. He is terrible to share a bed with. OMG last night was a little chilly, so I wanted some blanket. He rolled over and took ALL the blanket with him! So I woke up freezing and realized all I had was a cat! He had the whole blanket and sheet! It was so irritating. I think we're going to have to have separate blankets again. I can't take it! He's been doing it a lot and if he's cold he will purposely take the covers FROM me! RUDE! haha. So thats part of the reason I don't sleep well, fighting over covers and fighting to get the elbows off my head and the cats out of my butt or off my head. 
And now I'm done complaining! haha. 

My washing machine is fixed! I felt so crippled without it! The fridge is pretty dead, I don't know if its actually the cord or if the fridge is dead dead. haha. I'm not sure, but either way its dead and has to be replaced. I'm so sad and I don't even want to think about it because I love my fridge. I told my hub that if we get another one we have to paint it green to match my stove because I don't want mismatching appliances, then I told him I'll paint the microwave and the washer and dryer. haha. And now I'm done!


----------



## JBun

Hahaha! Morgan, I could just picture you running through the yard barefoot, chasing this totally freaked out little chippie, waving your arms and yelling, 'I just wanna help', and your neighbors looking out the window wondering if you've cracked.:laugh: 

Sorry about the fridge. I wonder if that little 2 lb wrecking ball, killed it? Or it may have just been it's time. You could see if it's fixable and an easy fix, but being so old it might not be worth it.

I hope everything is going to be ok with your dad. Motorcycles are a little scary to me. You feel so vulnerable on them. There is like nothing protecting you from anything.


----------



## whitelop

I just talked on the phone with my dad and he's fine. He's just a little sore. Neither one of them were going very fast, so its not that bad. His bike has some damage but not much, they had her towed to Harley so they'll take good care of her there. haha. 

I bet my neighbors probably think that I have cracked. But you have to picture them looking out their big picture window looking at me running with a towel and no shoes hollering about wounds and helping a chippie. They would be like *in a real country accent* "well, Jim, it looks like that girl 'cross the way has finally lost it." Jim "oh yeah, whats she doin'?" Wife "she's runnin' through the yard after somethin' yellin' and wavin' her arms! And she ain't got no shoes on!" Jim "shes crazier than a sh*t house rat... " *shakes newspaper out*
Thats how it worked in my mind! hahaa. Because I'm sure they've probably had a conversation about it before. Especially when they're all outside and I'm out with the chickens. haha. 

I don't know about the fridge. My hub said he checked the whole cord and there was nothing wrong with the cord. I don't know how he missed the large gag in the cord where she chewed partway through it, but he did. He didn't say anything about it. 
I think when I got to lowes tonight to get some flowers, I'll get a cord and just replace it myself. He replaced the plug part, but it still didn't work. BECAUSE ITS NOT THE PLUG ITS THE CORD! But I can't say I know what happened, I had to let him find it, but he didn't and now I have to fix it myself, secretly. hahahahaha. 

But first I have to sew up the back of a giant teddy bear.


----------



## PaGal

That's so funny that he didn't find where Ellie chewed the cord. Ha! I'll try and remember to ask my hubby. He may have some suggestion as to the fridge, that's if it doesn't start working after you replace the damaged cord your hubby missed.

Don't you just hate it when cats have to kill something like that or even attack it. Frisky used to hunt all the time and each time I tried to get whatever off of her if it was still alive but she always wound up getting it later. I had two young cat birds sitting in my cherry tomatoes and pooping on them. I tried shooing the birds off. I didn't care if they went somewhere else just not on my tomatoes. One flew out of the garden and instantly was pounced on and killed and I looked for the cat first before shooing it and she was nowhere to be seen. 

Sorry to hear about your dad but I am glad that he's OK. People are idiots! Not your dad, the lady that hit him. I hate when I'm behind anyone on a motorcycle because I make sure and concentrate even more so I don't run them over and I hate driving when I feel tense.


----------



## JBun

:roflmao: THAT'S IT!!! That's exactly what they're saying. Could you just see it! I'm crying here, I'm laughing so hard. They need to make a reality show of your life. WITH the neighbors looking out their window watching what's happening, and saying exactly that. 

I can't believe your hubby never saw the chew marks in the cord. Good for Ellie though, haha... It really could just be the cord. Won't hurt to give it a try, and it would be a pretty easy, cheap fix. At least cheaper than a new fridge.

I'm afraid to ask what happened to the bear.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

whitelop said:


> BAHAHAHA. Katie no its not a colon cleanse. No, its getting my body cleaned out, to start eating healthier. Its 7 days, day 1 is nothing but fruits, any quantity and fruit other than banana's. Day 2 is nothing but veggies, any type any quantity; with a potato for breakfast. Day 3 is a mixture of fruits and veggies, with no potatoes or bananas. Day 4 is milk and banana's, like 3 big glasses of milk and up to 8 bananas and a special soup that I have to make. Day 5 is beef and tomatoes day, 2 10oz portions of lean beef and 6 whole tomatoes. I also have to up my water intake by a quart to wash out my body. I don't have to eat all the meat but I do have eat all the tomatoes. Day 6 is beef and veggies, an unlimited amount of beef and veggies. Day 7 is brown rice, fruit juices and all the veggies that I can eat.
> The good thing is, that I can still drink black coffee! And I think it said something about being able to drink white wine, but I haven't been drinking any wine lately so I probably won't drink.
> But with this cleanse it means no more fast food and no more crappy food. I'm going to start cooking clean, with better flour and better oils and better alternatives. More fresh stuff and more balanced meals.
> I'm going to completely change my life! haha. Sounds silly and sounds cliche but I really want to change my life. I was thinking about it the other day that when my son starts school I don't want to be the "frumpy" mom I want to be the "active and fit and hot mom". haha. Ya know what I mean?!
> And I want to start running.
> I have big plans. LOL



Wow!!! Kudos to you! I could never do that! I'm sure one day I will have to because all the women in my family have gained weight once they hit 30s or so. BUT, they all had kids too. So I wonder if I don't have kids, if that will make a difference. I couldn't eat vegetables all day. I would barf, and then go on a no-food diet. And your running plans! Yay! That's very good!!! Don't you live on a highway? I would be embarrassed that all the people would be talking about me  I run like an idiot you see...even my dad and Leo make fun of me and I know that other people do too. -_- so embarrassing.
But I am happy for you that you want to make a change and eat right and be healthy and fit!  good job and you can doooo it!!!!! Woot woot!


----------



## whitelop

I live on a through road, between two towns, but it gets plenty of traffic. I don't think I run like funny or anything! haha. But maybe. I don't know, I always feel weird bending over in my front yard like in my flower beds, because my ass is so wide! haha. Sometimes I do get honks so that makes me feel good, but they're always teenagers and then I feel awkward. 
Well, that escalated quickly. 

Anyway, I've had WAY too much coffee today! I'm a little...jittery. My rooster is just a-crowing, he doesn't know the sun is up obviously. And I don't like how pandora stops after like 20 songs to ask me if I'm still listening, well YEAH! I'm still listening because its gone on for 20 songs! Plus, who could stop listening to Luke Byran and Eric Church? No one, thats who. Thats the conversation I just had with my phone. Wtf is wrong with me? haha. 

Denise, if you could ask your hub what the problem is, that would be great! Its like a 1975 model GE fridge. Its old, so no one tell me its old! I'll cry. It might just be "its time", but I don't want it to be, it makes me so sad to think about! How could I upcycle an old fridge? 

Jenny, I should have my own TV show! It would be much better than those stupid Kardashian girls. Oh and nothing bad happened to the bear. AJ got him for christmas from my MIL and it had a split in its back so AJ kept pulling stuffing out it. I fixed it though. The bear is bigger than AJ, so its huge! haha. Stupid thing has A LOT of stuffing.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Haha poor chipmunk! That's hilarious I can imagine your neighbors saying the same thing lol!!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

whitelop said:


> I live on a through road, between two towns, but it gets plenty of traffic. I don't think I run like funny or anything! haha. But maybe. I don't know, I always feel weird bending over in my front yard like in my flower beds, because my ass is so wide! haha. Sometimes I do get honks so that makes me feel good, but they're always teenagers and then I feel awkward.
> Well, that escalated quickly.
> 
> Anyway, I've had WAY too much coffee today! I'm a little...jittery. My rooster is just a-crowing, he doesn't know the sun is up obviously. And I don't like how pandora stops after like 20 songs to ask me if I'm still listening, well YEAH! I'm still listening because its gone on for 20 songs! Plus, who could stop listening to Luke Byran and Eric Church? No one, thats who. Thats the conversation I just had with my phone. Wtf is wrong with me? haha.
> .


Lol. **** teenagers!!!!

Yes exactly!!!! Pandora is being dumb! If I wasnt listening I would turn it off so I don't waste battery on my phone DUHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
And if I'm listening on the computer I would turn it off and watch TV Instead lol 
But I totally agree. I cannot stop listening to Eric church. He is one of my favorites. I can listen to his cds over and over and over and then if Leo gets in the truck with me and we already listened to the cd twice he's like OMG I have to change it now!!!! I yell at my phone too though, when it plays the commercials as well. I think they're so stupid for playing those annoying commercials. I don't know if every one has the same commercials as me but **** it I get tired of hearing about McDonalds, jack in the box, and massage school...gross!


----------



## whitelop

HAhaha. Katie, mine are for the hair school in town! haha. Its annoying. And its really annoying that my PS3 always has to update itself and it takes FOREVER. Because it just updated something--10 minutes and now its installing...45 minutes. 

So I was just thinking about Denise's cat killing a bird after catching it in mid air. We had a cat that did that, he was like 12 when he did it. It was crazy to watch. But this same cat full on lion attacked me once. He was rolling in an ant pile and I walked over the try to get him off. I tried to push him off with my foot and he wouldn't get off, so I was like whatever then started to walk away. I was walking up a small hill and I heard rustling from behind me and turned to see this 30 lb cat flying at me like a lion attacks a wildebeest. He makes contact with my hip and totally took me down in the yard, he bit me and dug his claws into me. In my mind it all happened in slow motion and I'm all like "NOOOOO! *puts hands up to save the face*" And he's flying through the air with huge claws outstretched and is making the cougar noises and takes down the wildebeest, which is me. haha. It was hilarious. My mom saw it from the kitchen and came out laughing so hard. She didn't even help me up because she was laughing so hard. 

It was her cat. haha. Explains a lot. 
And he was seriously 30 lbs. He was part maine coon or something, he was tall and big and his name was Biggen. HA! Actually his name was Casey Cletus Biggen. Casey when he was a kitten, then Cletus because of the movie The Clumps, where the old lady was like "Come'on Cletus! You'll walk over but you'll limp back!" my mom thought that was hilarious and he was always a very volatile cat. Then Biggen because he turned out to be a big boneded boy! haha. 

I also watch my cats daily take down butterflies. I'm like yeah, you're real tough cats for killing the monarchs! But I try to save a lot of them. Cats are nuts, moral of the story. LOL 

Yes I said "boneded." I have to stop, I'm cracking myself up too much now!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I can so imagine you running barefoot after that chipmunk, telling him to stop running while you give him first aid hahaha.

Yeeeeees, get yourself a reality show, you´d be much more interesting than the Kardashians and more entertaining......hope the chipmunk is OK poor little fellow.

Do try and fix your fridge cord....I fixed a clients curtain rail today and it´s working perfectly.... I am so handy and I was so pleased as the curtains weighed a tone, took me ages to hang them again but it was well worth it.


----------



## whitelop

You might be a redneck if your phone calls go like this; 
Hey baby, you know where my pitchfork is? 

Yep, true story.


----------



## whitelop

So Ellie has been out for the better part of the afternoon. I got some cell phone footage of her! Hopefully it works! My phone and computer are both google, so they shouldn't hate each other! 
She really seems to like it out here. She will poop outside right? She isn't great with the litter box anymore, so she'll poop outside? I know that seems silly, but some buns are weird about boxes. She's eating a ton of grass and I brought some hay out for her and her water. I hope shes pooping, I'll have to look in the grass. She does seem pretty happy though! I put her outside because she was being really bad in the kitchen. She was getting into stuff and just being bad, I didn't want to put her back in her cage, so I said OUTSIDE YOU GO! She's digging and having a blast! 
And I went from just cleaning out chicken waterers and feeders, to turning my compost pile and raking out the whole coop. Once I started I just couldn't stop. 

View My Video

Hey it worked!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, she is adorable. She races about like Houdini but it´s great to see and she has grown so much. Just love that little face. Yes, she´ll poop outside, good for the garden haha.


----------



## whitelop

Chris she does race around like Houdini, she's back and forth and around, she was really funny out there! 

She did poop outside, she pooped a lot! haha. Nice round perfect poops. She ate a ton of grass and had a good time. She wasn't even bothered by being out there. She just had wide eyes, but other than that she did well. 
I'm going to start putting her out in the later afternoons. Where the pen is is right next to my back steps, the sun goes into the front yard at like 3, so her pen is out of the sun by then. So its nice in the shade, plus I can keep an eye on her from the back door and I usually go outside and do stuff at about that time anyway, since my son is usually napping. I put a box out there for her and she goes in it and hides if she needs to. 
Thats also how I get her outside, in the box! haha. She'll go in and I'll close it real quick and put the box outside and she's happy! Thats how I bring her in too. 

She chewed a hole in the bottom of the pine pellet litter bag and when I went to move it yesterday, they spilled everywhere. I was livid, so thats when I said YOU MUST GO OUTSIDE! But it turned out good in her favor because she likes it out there and good in my favor because she isn't destroying my house. haha.

What I would really like to do for her outside is make a fence tunnel, like in the RWAF video about cages aren't for rabbits or whatever its called. They have the tunnels that lead to the bigger cage blocks. I would want like 2 cage blocks, then a tunnel between the two and then maybe a tunnel to go off the other tunnel to make like a T shape or something. I think that would be fun for her! But that seems like a lot of work and I'm so lazy like most of the time. Plus fencing is expensive and I don't know if I had the right kind here. She's pretty wily so I would need something with a smaller grade hole because she would probably try to weasel her way out! haha. 

So AJ has been doing this new thing. He's been lining everything up in a line. Like all his cars go in a line like they're in a car park. All his crackers go in a line. Last week he was eating bananas and took them off the plate and put them on the rug in a line. I had to throw those out because no one wants to eat rug nanas but it was still funny. I don't know why he's doing it, I guess just to do it. But he can also count to 10, which is pretty cool. He hasn't gotten the fingers yet, like counting on his fingers, but he's trying. Oh and his new favorite word is NO. UGHHH! They only call it the "terrible twos" because "f-ing awful" doesn't start with a T. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Chrisdoc

The mmmm terrible twos...I did laugh. 

The RWAF give great ideas and it´s the hutch is not enough. Some of the stuff they have on that video is fantastic, makes me wish I had a big garden with loads of space for my three to run and binky and go mad haha.

I know what you mean about the bags. I always put mine high up and not on the floor, that´s happened to me when Houdini chewed a hole in it and then they look at you like....what´s the matter, I was just having a good time lol.

That is so funny AJ putting everything in a line...yes, the hairy nanas would probably not have been so good. Maybe he´s using his food to remember his counting by lining them up. 

Keep reading on facebook about Rabbit Awareness Week in the Uk which starts on 4th May. When I see these things, I really wish I was over there with my boys as there is so much stuff going on, information, free health checks and events. If I see anything really interesting, I´ll let you all know.


----------



## whitelop

See the thing with AJ is, he's perfect in public. When we go to a restaurant or wherever, he sits there and eats and looks around. He's perfect in stores in the carts, he doesn't get to run around and even if he does walk, he holds my hand like a big boy and walks with me. He doesn't touch anything, unless we put him down in the toy aisle and let him pick out his own toy. 
BUT when we get home, he goes nuts and gets violent and bad. When its just me and him, he doesn't listen, he whines, he cries and does crazy things. When I'm on the phone, he yells at me and acts ridiculous. Thankfully I step outside when its something important. But when we have anyone over, he's perfect and great, as soon as they leave, he goes nuts again. 
He's such a little actor! Like my dad and my MIL always say how great he is and he's never fussy or whatever, but as soon as he gets home he goes wild! But apparently that says we're doing something right. They say that when your kids act really great for the baby sitter and act terrible for you, then you're raising them to respect other people and be polite to others. Yet when they get home, all hell breaks loose! haha.


----------



## JBun

I don't have my own kids(so take this for what it's worth), but I have babysat A LOT for my siblings over the years. More recently I was staying with my brothers family for a few months, and one of my nieces especially, had a really bad habit of whining whenever she said anything. I can't stand whining either. It grates on my nerves. So whenever she was talking to me or asking me for something, and using her whining voice, I told her that if she wanted me to listen to what she had to say, she needed to use her normal voice and not her whiny voice. She would do it most the time, so it worked, but then I'm not the parent having to deal with it either. For those times when she wouldn't listen, I sometimes had to use giving jobs for her to do if it didn't stop, but she's older than AJ.


----------



## PaGal

It's normal for kids to act up more when at home where they are comfortable and with their parents whom they are comfortable with. Most kids do and that's not to say he should just get away with it but just to know for your own piece of mind. Plus you are with him all day so he's most comfortable and used to you. 

Plus he's at the age that they need their mommy but are looking to be a little independent. As long as you set rules and limits and stick with it, it will get better. Plus you have a boy. Boys can be just plain wild. Now I know some girls are as well but they didn't come up with the saying "he's all boy! " for no reason.


----------



## whitelop

I also would not really want a girl. I'm happy with a boy, I was made for having a boy! haha. When I was a nanny I had 2 girls and they were the most dramatic little girls! haha. They were so sweet, but they were wild and bad and mouthy. They wanted to be pretty and girly, but they hated brushing their hair. So I would have to fight them to brush their hair and put it up to look good, so half the time I would get half their hair brushed then they would run away before I got to the other half! haha. They were so crazy and they would fight and hit and yell at each other, omg. Every night when I got home I would lay in the living room floor with my dogs and I would decompress. It was so stressful to be with them all day everyday, especially in the beginning. 
Well I guess it didn't help that one of the little girls had an emotional disorder or something, she made me cry on a daily basis because I just wanted to help her but I couldn't or didn't know how to or whatever. So that was really stressful too. 
Anyway, I always ever wanted boys. I am not sensitive enough for girls! haha.


----------



## PaGal

If the girls were wild, bad and mouthy than that's bad parenting. I think there is a difference between the two sexes but in either case it does not have to be that bad. If a parent does not deal with the issue or gives in then it will get worse.


----------



## whitelop

I think for them is was lack of parenting or cave-in parenting. Meaning...I was their NANNY! haha. I was there for the whole day, I took them places and did stuff with them. Their dad would either work or "work" which means go play tennis or hang out by the pool. They were members and there were several times we would catch him at the club he would be like "oh, I was just playing some tennis, but I'm going to go to work now" then we would stay at the pool for a few hours, get to the house and he would be there doing whatever, then he would leave and their mom would get home at like 5:30. I call it "cave-in" parenting, because as soon as one of them would fuss about something, the parents would just do whatever it was that they wanted. 
It was crazy! I took them skating and to the museums and stuff. After they got used to me and my no nonsense approach, they started to act like normal humans and would ASK me for things instead of demanding and would TALK to me instead of whine. After they realized I wasn't going to cave in and take their crap and I would put them in timeout so fast their little heads would spin, we started to get along and things went smoothly. 

But the little one did have something going on and she wasn't always a joy, she was difficult and moody and very complex for a 6 year old. She was old before her time and I never cried more over a child. She would come sit in my lap and play with my hair and I would just hold her because I think thats what she needed. I think she just needed to be loved more. It actually makes me cry just thinking about it. 
The older one was so smart, like crazy smart. She would sit with me and we would talk about all kinds of stuff. She was such a little adult and she just "got it", ya know? Its hard to explain. 

The thing with those parents is, they were together for like 17 years before they decided to have kids. Then they had the first, she was apparently a really good baby and a really good toddler. Then they decided to have the second one to give the first a friend and she wasn't like that. She was a difficult baby and it didn't get better as she got older. They weren't meant to have kids. They have the money and the means for kids, but they don't have the parenting abilities for kids. Its a sad truth that I think a lot of kids face.


----------



## whitelop

On another note, my compost pile is basically a giant any hill. haha. I've been neglecting it, so the ants have taken over. I have yet to figure out what to do with it, I guess pour some boiling water on it or some soapy water on it or some borax or some DE. So many things, I just have to figure the best way to do it. 
Its a lot of ants though, like thousands. A lot. 

Did I mention that I hate ants? I hate them. I don't like they way the look when they're all together in a pile and running around. I don't like how they walk in lines. I don't like that they bite and they're swarmy creatures. I don't like that they eat everything. Ew. I just hate them.


----------



## lyndym

Morgan, your blog always makes me crack up. It sounds like Ellie is being ridiculous! I know you've been considering getting her spayed, how's the decision coming? I wonder how long it took her to chew through that washer hose. Sometimes it seems like it takes my buns no time to get straight through something.. I'll see them wander over to something they shouldn't be chewing, go to yell at them, and then it's already ruined!! Gah. 

I laughed when you listed all your animals in response to me and then said something like, so it's not really a ton of animals! The most I've ever had is two rabbits, so it's a lot to me! I guess you definitely have the space though, and most are outside. I really like cats, I wish I wasn't allergic because I'd probably get one if I had a house. 

How did the cleanse go? How is your exercise routine? When Luke and I went back to being long distance, I guess that was a year and a half ago, I started consistently working out and watching what I ate. I sort of worked out in college, had a few friends to be gym buddies with, but college eating/drinking/partying more than canceled out those efforts, hahaha. Then the year Luke and I lived together, I didn't work out at all! He was taking a year off, so every time I'd come back from school we'd just hang out and have a beer or something. Anyway, when he moved to San Diego, I was like, I'm gonna look better every time I see you! Since then, I've lost about 15 pounds and a pants size! I was never overweight, just.. soft around the edges? I feel better when I work out, too. 

I feel anxious with you guys all talking about parenting! I'm turning 26 in November, and that sounds much older than 25! I used to tell my friends sort of jokingly that I wanted to be married by 27 and have a kid before 30 so I could be a hot mom, hahaha. I don't even have a decent job yet! Gahh. The flute player in one of my woodwind quintets is engaged, and I think she's only 22! It makes me feel so old. The other day I was talking to her and she was talking about one of her friends and said "she's my age." Not "our age." I FELT SO OLD.


----------



## PaGal

That's a shame about the girls. Without really having went through it but based on the experience I have their whole issue probably boils down to two things. One, emotional neglect. Kids so need the attention of their parents. At least when they are young they do. It's like with the girls, they are willing to do just about anything with us that we are doing simply so they have the opportunity of having our attention which is mostly talking. When they have been away for a little while it is so noticeable because all three of them clamber for attention, so three girls frantically talking at once. They calm down after a little while because they know we listen to them. I have always carried on conversations with kids whether young or old just as I would another adult. It's amazing what kids think and notice.

The other thing the two girls I'm sure were missing was the discipline. With kids you just have to be consistent. You can't let them get away with something even once. They may not want to admit it but they do take comfort in knowing what to expect from a parent. And it's not easy. You can't be lazy and be consistent. It's just so much easier to turn a blind eye or let them get away with something if you are tired or busy then to go deal with them but it is what they need. And no not every person should be a parent. My mother was like that. She had kids because that's what women did at that point in time, get married and then have kids but it was never in her. She wasn't horrible, she didn't abuse us but it was there and it was noticeable, at least to us kids.

I did a compost pile once, it got over run by these things I'm not even sure what they were beyond some kind of bug. They were disgusting and so I have never done it again.


----------



## whitelop

Lyndy, I start my cleanse on Monday. I'm excited. I want to start tomorrow, but we just got the new fridge so we have to let it cool off and then fill it with stuff! haha. I have started working out again. I actually(as ridiculous as this sounds) got the Brazilian butt lift dvd set. Its INTENSE! I've been doing that, the good thing about it is it targets your butt and your thighs, but its a lot of cardio so thats really good and I have a serious ab work out that I haven't tried yet, but that should bring the 6 pack I'm looking for. haha. I also got a 18 minute plank work out. Turns out a plank is hard to do for long periods of time, especially when you're semi out of shape! LOL I've been working really hard in my yard too, hauling cinder blocks and dirt and stuff. So I think I'm going to do really well this time around with getting into shape, I just have to stick to it! You guys have to be my coaches and remind me that a six pack of beer will make me happy for like an hour but a six pack of abs will make me happy for years to come! haha. I can't wait to show off my new tummy. I told my husband that I'm going to walk around and be like "hey guess what I got BAM *six pack in the face!*" I also asked him if when I do get that six pack if we could go to the Biltmore House and stay at the Biltmore Hotel, which is 4 stars and spend the whole weekend walking around the Biltmore house and its grounds; he pinky promised me we could. So thats pretty awesome! 

Lisa, I'm the same way. Not girly, even though I do like to paint my nails...a lot. I do wear make up and I do make sure my hair is colored! haha. But I get down and dirty every day, knee deep in chicken poop and chickens. haha. I would much rather be in my yard that at a mall or anything like that! I was meant for boys too. 

Denise, you couldn't have said it any better! They were definitely deprived of love and attention. They had all the toys and everything they wanted but that doesn't replace a parent. I stopped nannying when I found out I was pregnant, plus we moved out of Charlotte to where we are now. 

Well I would like to say, rest in peace my lovely green fridge! We dropped it at the dump today, in the graveyard for large appliances. I told it goodbye and we drove off. I hate this new fridge. Its really big and its wrecking the whole flow of my kitchen. The other one fit perfectly and was almost made for my house, this one is too new and too...ugh. Its nice though, its got lots of space and all that, but its just not the same. I'll have to get used to it, but I'm not overly excited about it. 
I am starting a new project tomorrow(hopefully) though! I'm turning out old coffee table into an ottoman! Its perfectly square and has dangerously shape points on it. So I'm going to pad it and put a nice fabric on it and paint it and make it into an ottoman/seat, plus it has storage. So it will make a nice addition to our living room with its revamp. And the fabric and paint I choose will be the "foundation" for my living room redecoration. 
Unfortunately for my husband, my subscription of Better Homes and Gardens got here the other day...mwahhahaha. So thats a free years worth of wonderful tips and great houses to aspire to! LOL Poor him!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

It really is strange you said ants bc last night I watched a 48 min documentary on Fire Ants on Netflix It was scary and I was afraid if get nightmares, but also very educational. Give it a watch! I hate ants too. I respect them bc they're very intelligent and interesting to watch, but our neighbors had a giant any bed and they have migrated into our yard!!!!!! >:[ so mad about that! There's one ant bed on our air conditioning unit and they can short that thing so I want them gone immediately! Grrr! But yeah, good documentary!


----------



## Azerane

Fire ants are a pain in the bum. I've been bitten numerous times, but the most I've been bitten in one icident is 3 times on my foot. It burns a little and itches like crazy for a while. But to be honest, a single bee sting is worse than one or two fire ant bites. I can't imagine being covered in them though. They're really common in Florida.

It sounds like you're very pro-active about your housey projects, I think that's great, I'm not quite as crafty as that, they I have in the past entertained the thought of making rabbit hutches, decent ones, I just don't have the equipment for it.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

America is the reason that all the other countries have fire ants. I am sorry for our carelessness. (South America gave them to us first though! Poo on them!)
When I was a toddler I sat in an ant bed. Talk about pain and being traumatized!!!!!!!


----------



## PaGal

Did you ever replace the cord on your old fridge? That's a shame it had to be ruined by a tiny bun. I hate when you get something like that but then don't like it. We got a fridge when we bought the house. It has the side by side fridge/freezer. It did give us some more freezer space but we have less freezer space. We have to chest freezers so I would rather have fridge space. The kids and hubby like the water and ice maker in the door though. So does the dog, he goes running whenever he hears ice hit the floor.


----------



## Azerane

Katielovesleo3 said:


> America is the reason that all the other countries have fire ants. I am sorry for our carelessness. (South America gave them to us first though! Poo on them!)
> When I was a toddler I sat in an ant bed. Talk about pain and being traumatized!!!!!!!



Numerous times when out birdwatching and photographing, I've come across something exciting and stopped to spend a long time looking and taking shots. A short while later there'll be a stinging, burning pain in my leg. I look down to discover my legs covered in ants, at which point I usually jump around like crazy to get them off  It's happened more than once, but I do try to be more careful when birdwatching now.


----------



## whitelop

The infomercial makes it seem like its a cheesy video, but its so not! Its serious. That guy who leads the things, Alejando is the real deal! And he's so peppy and he MAKES you want to work out! LOL Plus the workouts are super intense and it really targets the areas its supposed to. Like after doing it, I can really feel the burn in my butt and hips and thighs, its great! 

So last night, as a last shebang before my cleanse, we went to Longhorn. OMG I ate so much, which isn't good. But I got a sirloin with the creamy mushroom sauce on it, a sweet potato with the butter and brown sugar, a salad and we got the spinach dip for an appetizer. It was SO good! And I drank like 8 glasses for sweet tea! So that was a pretty good "bad for you" dinner. 
So we're sitting there talking and laughing, there was this guy who worked there with a headset in, so he says into the headset "I'd pay to ride that ride". I laughed SO hard. That is possibly the BEST thing you could ever say into a headset! haha. It was so funny, I think he was talking about a group of young pretty girls that walked in. 
My son stayed with my dad, so thats why we were able to have a nice dinner. It was really good, we laughed and ate SO much food. OMG. It was a good night! 

Denise, to answer your question about the fridge. I didn't even get a new cord for it. My hub kept bugging me about getting a new fridge and finally I just gave in. I was sick of hearing him talk about it and talk junk to me for being so attached to a "stupid ugly old fridge". So I said screw it and took it to the dump. I feel really guilty about it though. Plus I really hate this new fridge. 

Off to the grocery store!


----------



## lyndym

Nooo, rest in peace, green fridge! I remember you saying many posts ago about how your whole kitchen is coordinated and the fridge was a big part of that. New things are great, but your old fridge sounded awesome.

I love work out videos! I do a lot of Jillian Michaels. Some people rag on her, but I like her. I'm currently doing her Ripped in 30 DVD. Four workouts for four weeks = ripped bod in 30 days! I've been kind of dragging it out past 30 days though..  Not because it's too hard, but sometimes I miss a few days in a row. I don't necessarily want to be "ripped," just in shape. I also have another DVD of hers that's Killer Buns and Thighs, your butt lift one just reminded me! I should do that one next. Also, YES, plank is a B of a position!! You have a whole video devoted to it? I'd probably just end up lying on the floor.

I'm pretty sure Luke's stepmom's dad helped with the construction of the Biltmore Hotel. I saw her mention something like that on her Facebook the other day. That is a great workout incentive! Glad you and Lisa are also getting into working out. I've been really good about it in general, but now that things are piling on in full force, I've been slipping a bit. You guys will keep me in check!


----------



## whitelop

So some mornings I wonder why my kid has to wake up SO early. Like sometimes I want to sleep in until like 9. I don't think that 9 is an unreasonable hour. Its like in the middle of the morning, not to late and not too early. I just like 9. But no, its 7 in my house or earlier. I actually don't get up until 7, even if AJ is awake. I refuse to play into that! LOL But on nights when I stay up to late watching a movie, those are the mornings where I'm like JUST SLEEP UNTIL 9 CHILD! And those are really the mornings that he gets up at 6:15. 
I watched Whats Eating Gilbert Grape last night, it was longer than I thought and it was really good. It was so sad though, but happy sad I guess. 

DAY 1 of my cleanse! It is a fruit day. So all day there is fruit and water and black coffee or black tea. I woke up SO hungry, like my stomach was growling. haha. So I ate an apple and that doesn't help, it makes you more hungry. But I can eat all the fruit I want today. 

We went to a produce stand yesterday and spent $50! haha. It was so good, we got all kinds of stuff. I cut all the melon up yesterday and all of it is really good. All my animals are going to get really fat from all the fruit. Ellie got a bite of banana this morning from my son, the chickens will get the rinds from the watermelon and they'll enjoy that and they're getting all kinds of ends of cucumbers and strawberry tops. They're going to be happy with mama! 
Speaking of the strawberries, OMG I got the best strawberries yesterday! They're from a local farm who is known for strawberries, they actually have the strawberry festival next weekend. But these things are $5 a quart and SO worth it. They're sweet and firm and just make you want to eat the whole quart at a time. hahaha. 

Lyndy, I love the Biltmore House. I've been there several times, I've been in spring to see the huge tulip gardens and the rose gardens and the greenhouse and the aviary in the front of the house. Its so amazing. Then around Christmas time is the BEST time to go, talk about Christmas trees and breath takingly beautiful Christmas decorations?! They have at least 1 Christmas tree in each room, some rooms have upwards of 5. The dining room tree is like 30 feet tall, its so big that they can fit an actual bike on it as a decoration! Its amazing. 
The Hotel has been there for like 10 years I guess, its really nice! I've never stayed in it because its really expensive, but my hub told me that we could stay there for the weekend and walk around the house. He never wanted to go because he doesn't "feel the need to see a huge house", so he'll go for me when I get the 6 pack I've always wanted!(but you have to say the last part like a little kid) hahaha. 
Lisa, I think that you would love the Biltmore house, if you ever come to NC go there. It will call you there, sometimes I hear it. Seriously, its amazing. 

Okay just one more thing and I'll let you guys stop reading! Ellie, poor little Ellie. She has been in her cage for 2 whole days. I just haven't felt like sitting in there with her we moved the fridge and I had to clean and all of it. You know, sometimes you just get busy and can't let them out. Plus is rained ALL day Saturday and Sunday, no joke. 2 solid days of raining, it was ridiculous. Now its not raining but its very overcast and I still can't put her out. I'm tempted to bring the pen inside and put it in the kitchen because now theres more room because we have to put the new fridge in a new spot. So if I put her in the pen, at least she would be contained and couldn't eat anything. 
But I wanted to tell you guys, that she is a total pellet monster. She will sit and eat all her pellets at once and she'll grunt at me! She's so crazy. I can't wait to have her spayed, I really hope it helps to curb her chewing. My husband is baffled by her, because she's so little but so destructive. He was like "Foo at like 3 cell phone chargers, but she didn't mess with anything else. Why is Ellie so bad? She's like half Foo's size but she 10 more bad!" hahah. I don't know why Elvira is a bad girl, but she totally is. She's too smart and I swear sometimes she's bored. 
And now I'm done, you guys will have like 3 hours left in your days now, after reading all of that! hahahaha. 

Happy Monday!


----------



## whitelop

So on pinterest, I've seen a lot of outdoor showers. I really love outdoor showers. Like at our beach house in Florida, we had a shower stall that was outside, like you parked the cars under the house because it was on stilts, there was a little changing room right next to the car park and then on the outside of the house there was a shower, with walls around it. It was so nice to take a shower outside! Is that weird? I really want to make an outside shower in my yard, I think that would be great! 
Does anyone else know what I'm talking about? Do you like to shower outside? That seems like a weird question, but like not in the middle of people or whatever, but just outside in an enclosed shower stall, but still outside with no top. haha. Its freeing! I guess it makes me think about the beach. haha. Weird.


----------



## JBun

That's just what you need! I do know what you are talking about. I remember them at some of the beaches that I went to when I was younger. Could you imagine your neighbors though, 'honey, she's showering outside now', hahaha. It would be nice though, for getting the mud and stuff off before going inside.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Ellie is such a naughty little girl but so adorable at the same time...it´s hard to get too mad at her. I think the little ones are the worst some times. 

My friend has an outdoor shower next to her pool and we have them down at our pool and I love showering at the beach, it's just so refreshing. Never seen a real shower though like a cubicle shower....that would raise some eyebrows.


----------



## whitelop

I just kind of want an outside shower, haha. It would probably make more sense if we had a pool or actually got into our pond, but you know...sometimes things don't have to make sense! LOL

So my cleanse is going well, but I'm SO hungry. And because I'm eating a lot of watermelon and fruit is mostly water and I've had like a gallon of water today, I've been peeing every 5 minutes. hahah. Seriously. I think maybe I should drink some tea or something, but that will still make me have to pee. I did cheat a little bit though! I HAD to eat some cheese, I needed some protein to make my body think its was actually eating something, so I ate a string cheese with low-fat skim mozzarella. 
I can't wait for tomorrow, veggie day! I don't want anymore fruit! haha. 
This has made me realize that I don't really like fruit that much, I mean I do; but not really. I would much rather have veggies, and I can cook them tomorrow, thank god! haha. 

I'm going to go spend some time with my poor neglected rabbit.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I want an outdoor shower. With hot water. So that when CERTAIN PEOPLE go mudding that they can come home shower with their clothes on, take their clothes off and ill wash them the next day, instead of....come home, run inside with muddy clothes OR take off muddy clothes outside and then the next day mud is caked on and some clothes get ruined from it. I think it's a great idea!


----------



## PaGal

An outdoor shower sounds perfect. I wouldn't want to use one in the winter but the rest of the year would be nice...well except at night because then I would have to have a light to see and of course that would attract the bugs and I'd rather not shower with all the bugs we get here and some of them are almost as big as me. I guess the top of the shower could be covered with a screen.

Put one in at the back of your house then you wouldn't worry your neighbors more about your craziness. 

Ellie's just a tiny ball of ragin' hormones!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

We have an outdoor solar shower. I guess its if you don't have power. You fill it with water and put it in the sun and there is a solar panel that heats up the water. And you can hang it anywhere you want. Once the power here went out for a few days, so we used it and it worked pretty well. The sun heated it up and the water was nice and warm! Its a good thing to have if the power goes out, I understand that the kind of outdoor shower I'm talking about is not the kind you all are talking about . And I think that it would be cool to have a real outdoor shower, it would be pretty useful. There is a town about an hour and a half away from us, and there is a park with a fountain and near the fountain there is an outdoor shower and there is a sign that says something like, "please use shower before entering fountain", weird . And I don't even know why they tell you to shower in it, because there is no shower curtain or anything, its just out in the open, so if you took a shower in it everyone who walked by would see you.

I'm glad you are doing well with your cleanse.


----------



## whitelop

Hahhaah Lisa, we sleep until like 9:30 and thats sleeping in, like if we don't have him on a Sunday or something. When I get up at 9:30, I feel either refreshed because I got enough sleep or my back hurts because I got too much sleep. My body makes no sense to me. haha. 
I found the cleanse on pinterest, I can't find the link of the website. I guess I didn't bookmark it. I'll look though and see if I can find it. 
Today is a veggie day and I'm so excited about it. I just don't like fruit. 

Elise, that solar shower sounds pretty cool, it would be great if the power went out! Our power never goes out, because our house is too stubborn to actually lose power. One time, the whole road lost power for days and we were one of 4 houses that still had electricity. haha. 

Yep, I love outdoor showers, I don't know if I actually have a reason for one or not. But I want one. haha.


----------



## whitelop

So Ellie...what to say about her. OMG she's crazy! So yesterday, I let her out of her cage and instead of wanting to spend time with me, she wanted to get behind the washer and dryer and try to eat things. So I blocked her off but she kept trying to get back there. She was making me insane and I didn't want her to eat any other cords or anything. So I put her outside. It was still a little damp out there from the two days or rain but she liked it. 
So outside, she dug this massive hole. Its the size of her, its deep and just a huge hole. haha. She came in and she was filthy! Her legs were muddy, her face was muddy, she was leaving little muddy footprints everywhere. I'll get a picture of her hole, its pretty big. haha. 

Anyway, so I put her in her cage and then I went to my friends house. I went to walmart to grab a few things on my way home. I got her some cilantro and put some in her cage. As she was sitting in her litter box eating the cilantro, I was opening her pellet tin and she was grunting at me and any time my hands moved near her cage, she would box me! SHE TRIED TO BOX ME! She would flatten her ears back so tight and grunt and then box. It was ridiculous. 

So this morning I go in the kitchen and shes in her litter box, facing away from me, giving me the cold shoulder. She is such a hormonal brat! I can't wait to have her spayed. I just can't wait!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I know what you mean, Ash trys to go behind the couch and chew things. Wow, Ash digs holes too, but you couldn't really call them holes. He just digs a tiny bit and the ground is scraped away and then he sits in it. But Ellie dug a huge hole, she reminds me of a dog. We used to have a dog and he dug holes in the ground and he would be all muddy afterwards. She reminds my of a dog my mom had, that dog dug a hole like four feet deep in the ground and he would lay there out of the sun. I bet Ellie would do something like that, only she would burrow much deeper and she would be gone haha. Can't wait to see the picture. 

Yes, the solar shower is pretty cool! Wow, you were 1 out of 4 houses that didn't loose power. That's crazy! We always lose power when everyone else does . But you don't want the power to go out in winter, that has happened to us and we had to huddle under blankets for a few days. It was freezing! 

Yes, I agree with Lisa, there is just something refreshing about being in a outdoor shower. Maybe I'll get one someday.


----------



## JBun

Oh my Gosh! ELLIE!!! She's cracking me up  Libby will box my hand too. I'll press her head down when she does it, and do you think that stops her. No. I just keep doing it though, and she just keeps boxing me. As long as she doesn't start nipping I don't mind too much. But yeah, these hormonal teenagers are driving me nuts too. Toby and Riley's spraying wars finally did it for those two. They go in for their neuters today. I just couldn't stand sticking my hand into their pee spots, at night when I can't see them, anymore. I'll probably bond them later, too, since they seem to get along with each other pretty well. I'm just hoping with Toby's OCD grooming, he doesn't end up grooming Rileys fur off, haha.

You should have taken a picture of Ellie's muddy mess. That would have been funny to see


----------



## lyndym

Did you take a picture of her after she got all muddy?? Hahaha. Can't wait to see how big the hole is! I've always wanted to take my buns into an area with dirt and see what they'd do.

I think Chris said something about the little ones being the trouble makers. That was Dora for sure. Sometimes Ellie's spunk reminds me of her.  Also, I feel like the name Elvira totally fits a feisty personality! Maybe she has no choice and is just living up to her name, hahaha. 

Glad the cleanse is going well. I've seen similar ideas floating around, probably on Pinterest like you said. I've thought about doing it before. I don't have a ton of excess weight, but sometimes I get into stress eating mode for like a week and just feel gross after. Like right now.. definitely had french fries and a beer for dinner at like 11PM last night after the phone-in-the-drain fiasco.. As the cleanse goes on though, I think it includes meat? I could probably just substitute something with tofu, though. I don't have time to make tofu right now, though, hahaha.


----------



## whitelop

It pretty over cast today, so I'm going to put Ellie back outside. She seems to like it out there, she gets to "be a rabbit". 
I didn't get any pictures of her all muddy, because she wouldn't stand still or let me take a picture. But I'm sure she'll get more muddy out there today! haha. 
My rooster is crowing, maybe I can get a video of him! My phone is compatible with my computer so the videos actually work! haha. 

Lyndy, I do have some extra weight to lose, but its not all about the weight loss. I'm trying to train myself to not eat the crap food! And hopefully by the end of the cleanse my body won't want junk food. But jeez, its so hard to fight those french fries and pudding. haha. I just love fast food, seriously. Like Saturday we got some mcdonalds and I got one of those new mcwrap things, other than it being a HUGE wrap, they're pretty good. BUT the fries were fresh and hot and salty and perfect...omg...thats my downfall. haha. And coke, I love coke! No more of that though. I'm trying to be healthier for my son and for myself. Hopefully by like day 4 or whenever, I'll lose the want to eat junk food! Or I can figure out how to substitute healthy to make "healthy-junk food". 
And for the meat, you could probably substitute with tofu. I used to eat a lot of tofu that my mom friend use to make for me. She would make "beef" and broccoli but it was tofu and tasted just like beef with the brown sauce. And she would steam these huge hunks of rice in banana leaves or palm fronds or something, they had tofu on the inside. I would eat like one block a week, it was just sticky rice and tofu. I would just cut a slice and eat it. She would also make me these soy sauce hot sauce with hot stuff in it, omg best sh*t ever. haha. She was Vietnamese and really helped me when I was a vegetarian.

Alright, I feel a little energized from my potato, so I'm going to get some stuff done! haha. OHH I just got some mint leaves and I really love them, I just eat them plain and they're so good. Ellie doesn't really like them.


----------



## whitelop

JBun said:


> Oh my Gosh! ELLIE!!! She's cracking me up  Libby will box my hand too. I'll press her head down when she does it, and do you think that stops her. No. I just keep doing it though, and she just keeps boxing me. As long as she doesn't start nipping I don't mind too much. But yeah, these hormonal teenagers are driving me nuts too. Toby and Riley's spraying wars finally did it for those two. They go in for their neuters today. I just couldn't stand sticking my hand into their pee spots, at night when I can't see them, anymore. I'll probably bond them later, too, since they seem to get along with each other pretty well. I'm just hoping with Toby's OCD grooming, he doesn't end up grooming Rileys fur off, haha.
> 
> You should have taken a picture of Ellie's muddy mess. That would have been funny to see



Good luck with the boys neuters today! I'm sure they'll do fine! And no more spraying! 
I bet you could bond them, I wonder if they know they're siblings? Do they forget that? I wonder about my chickens, like do they know they're all brothers and sisters and the big one is their mama? I don't think so. I don't even think the hen recognizes them as hers anymore. haha. Animals are weird.


----------



## lyndym

I love junk food too! Not eating meat seriously cuts down on fast food options though, which is a plus. As for home snacking, I just try and not buy snack foods. Then I don't snack. Sometimes this really frustrates me and I sit around going to myself, "WHYYY did I not buy something salty and crunchy??" I try and just substitute veggies with hummus, which generally works, but sometimes just doesn't cut it.  Anyway, it's totally easier for me if I get into a routine with it. Just three days or so in a row of working out every morning and keeping the same good eating habits make me not need to snack or be lazy and not work out. After I spend a weekend with Luke, I'm ruined for about a week because we'll stay in and watch a movie with snacks and wine, we'll go out to happy hour, we'll sleep in and I won't work out.. hahaha.

I forgot about your outside shower post.. It makes me think of vacation beach houses! And once I read this book about this Japanese-American girl who went to stay with a family friend to help with her sons or something, and they had an outdoor bath tub. Like a Japanese bath, where you wash outside of the tub kind of like a sponge bath and rinse yourself, then get into the tub to soak. So I guess it was basically a hot tub, hahaha.


----------



## whitelop

I know what you're talking about with the Japanese baths, I guess it would be a hot tub. haha. 
I don't know if I would ever want a hot tub, I think they're probably a pain in the ass to take care of. 
Like this is what I want for an outdoor shower, something like this. 





I would shower in that thing every evening in the summer time. haha. What's wrong with me?!


----------



## whitelop

Well, I just experienced the most conflicting emotions. I'm watching Law&Order: SVU and of course there is a pedophile on here, BUT he's super handsome and french. So this is my conversation with myself "I hate you because you're a pedophile but you're so handsome and so french and handsome, but still a pedophile but the most handsome pedophile I've ever seen..." WTF?! I know its a show, but still. hahaha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha, I can imagine little Elvira with mud everywhere and paw marks all over your kitchen floor, I bet she was a real mess but I bet the hole she dug is massive, when she does something she does it big. 

I am also going on a healthy eating spree starting tomorrow now all my visitors will go. I always do better when I´m on my own as I can really control what I eat and cut down on the snacks and drink. So I´ll let you know how I get on. 

The buns will miss my mom as she´s been their craisin bearer for the last few days, back to taking them from me. 

Houdini nipped me this morning. Well, I did stick my hand in his cage when I was feeding him so I should have known better. It was only a little nip but I did laugh.


----------



## whitelop

So I don't know whats going on with Ellie, she's eating SO much. OMG. I give her her half a cup a day and then big handfuls of hay several times a day and she's eating all of it! 
My chickens are eating a lot too and so is my son. Is everyone going through a growth spurt? haha. My chickens are eating several pounds of feed a day. I'm pretty much out of feed and I think I might have to go to TSC tonight because I haven't gotten the call from my feed store to make a feed order. I went from having 3 bags of feed, one with 20 lbs, one with 40 lbs and one with 50lbs to having a bucket with 3 lbs of feed left! Thats enough for today! haha. 

Does anyone have moments where they just want to throw all their dishes out? Seriously? I walked into my kitchen this morning and my sink is mysteriously filled with dishes. I'm so over it. haha. I wash them all the time and I'm just DONE with the dishes! 

Day 3 of my cleanse, today is fruit and veggies day. I would eat some, but AJ beat me to my plate of apples and has eaten most of them! haha. He's so crazy. 
I don't get any meat until like Friday, I just need some protein. I was planting my garden (FINALLY) yesterday and had to fill the wheel barrow full of dirt and then push it up the yard and into the front. OMG it was SO hard because 1 the wheel was almost flat because of the load and 2 I've had no protein in 2 days and its taking a toll. haha. I was telling my hub that it was really hard and he was like, "well you've been eating fruits and veggies for 2 days and you're not in top form." haha. 
But anyway, my garden looks pretty good. Six strawberry plants, one hot pepper, two tomatoes, and two squash and then eight green beans that I haven't planted yet, I have to make a trellis for them. 

And for some reason, my phone won't send texts. I tried to text my mom last night and it was still trying to send like 4 minutes ago. Jeez, its making me insane. 
And now I'm done. My head hurts! haha.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Veggies do still have protein  http://www.3fatchicks.com/top-8-vegetables-high-in-protein/

I want to see Elvira in her hole! Crazy bunny!


----------



## whitelop

Thanks Missy! 
I've been eating a lot of those veggies on that list. I think that maybe I'm missing the animal protein my body usually gets. I think the animal protein makes you feel full where the plant protein doesn't. I don't know though. I know when looking at chicken feed, I look for animal protein because the chickens need it more than just plant protein, especially when they aren't free ranging. 

OMG I've become that person. I can relate anything and everything to my animals. Dear god, what has become of me?! 

I'm about to put Ellie outside, I'll take some pictures!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well done Morgan for sticking with it, your body will get used to it and you may even get to like it...I don´t eat that much meat but still need to eat more fruit...I´m like you, I prefer veggies.

My phone´s been playing up as well. It freaked out and I had to turn it off and when I turned it on again, nearly all my photos have gone to cyberspace...good job I download them everyday so I´ll have most of them but it´s so annoying....wtf have they gone to ssd:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Good luck with your diet. Everything seems to be going well. I bet you can't wait for meat day, I like meat. I don't eat much either like Chris. I eat some maybe once every week or two. I like fruit, but I don't think I would like to eat fruit all day long, I would want meat day to come quickly. 

I can't wait to see Elvira in her hole. She is such a crazy bunny!


----------



## whitelop

This is the best picture I could get of her, with her muddy feets and dirty face. 






I just thought this one was cute!





She was trying to get out of the hole. But her whole body fits inside of it. 





And this is the hole, its pretty deep. haha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha, that first picture of her is too funny! She is so muddy! And wow, that hole is HUGE! I wonder if she will dig it even farther. She is such a crazy funny bunny!


----------



## lyndym

Ellie is just so cute! I still can't believe how much she's grown. I wonder if she'll keep tunneling. 

Glad the cleanse is going well! I might try it once the semester is over and I'm not running around so much. I think veggies are just more substantial than fruits, so they're probably curbing your appetite a little more. Just tell yourself that, maybe your tummy will feel fuller! I do like fruit, but a whole day on just fruit? Fruits are basically just water, I feel like I'd be hungry all day, too! 

I love the picture of the outdoor shower you posted. I miss being outdoors. Obviously I leave my apartment and go to school and stuff every day, but it's so urban and nasty here, hahaha. I go camping with a group of friends every summer, and it's the best. Last summer we went to Havasupai, Grand Canyon. It was our second time going. It's so beautiful down there with water falls and everything! Very very hot, though. This summer we're going to Zion National Park in Utah!

Okay you all are inspiring me. I've been eating pretty well, (except for a chocolate bar last night!), but the exercising has slipped the past few days, so I'm going to go do it NOW!


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...Ha! Ellie is so cute and looks kind of innocent. She's not fooling me though!

Good luck with the cleanse. I used to work out and loved it. I would start again if I could ever get the hubby to hang the heavy bag. I don't need to lose weight and just couldn't do anything like the cleanse. I just don't have the energy to hassle with or worry about what I will eat. I do stay in shape with all the work. We haven't started the garden yet. The neighbor ran through it with his tractor but I'm waiting a little longer to plant. Although I do have potatoes I need to get into the ground.

I hear the horrible cicadias are supposed to come out full force this year. They should help feed your giant chickens and they're free!


----------



## whitelop

I think they're coming out of the ground at my house. All my flower beds and all through my yard, it looks like its been aerated. I feed the larvae to the chickens all the time, when I dig them up. I've dug up like 100 already, from digging in my beds. 
I actually just made the chickens a goulash of stuff, I put some hard boiled eggs mixed with watermelon chunks, cantaloupe chunks, left over pork tenderloin, ham sandwich meat, oyster shells, tomatoes and cilantro. They really seemed to like it, which is good because I'm totally out of chicken feed right now. I might have to give them some rabbit pellets! But they liked the stuff I made, which is good and when the hub gets home I might go outside and sit with them and let them range for a bit. 

Ellie's hole is bigger. She's super territorial of her pen and she's making me insane. She's been out for most of the day and thats where she'll stay. I know it probably sounds cruel, but she can't be in the kitchen until I figure out the proper way to bunny proof. She likes going out a lot and its really over cast and cool today, so its perfect rabbit weather!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

^ I agree with Denise! She looks all innocent and sweet but we KNOW we know just how sneaky and naughty she can be! >=) naughty little Ellie! I love that hole! It looks great and I bet she gets a relief out of it too!  
I want to start a garden. After hearing all about yours and everyone else's, then I saw my dads tiny garden. I was like, yep I'm going to have a garden.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

When's her spay date again?0


----------



## whitelop

Sometime in May, I haven't made an appointment yet. I'm going to get blood work done I think, then I'll get the actual spay done. 

I just really hope that the spay will help her terrible behavior!

I'll take a picture of my garden, its not huge or spectacular or anything. I think the plants stayed in their little biodegradable pots for too long and there is a little yellowing of the tomato leaves, hopefully that will clear up with them being in the ground.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Great photos of Miss Ellie. She´s dug a very large hole which I´m sure will get bigger if she gets another chance. I suppose she´s drawing on her wild side, that´s what she´d do if she was outside all the time, building her little burrow. I love that dirty nose and those dirty little paws...bet she does too.

would love to see your garden, I admire anyone who can make a garden look half nice. I so have not got green fingers so NEVER leave me in charge of a garden. A client of mine has asked me to buy a bouganvilla plant....hey, I´m going to have to google it to see what it looks like before I go to the garden centre.


----------



## JBun

At least Ellie's taking her hormonal frustrations out on her hole in the yard, instead of your house  I love her muddy paws. Dakota really loves to dig in the dirt too, and has made some pretty good holes. The best one was when I was staying with my brothers family. Dakota and Flopsy were in a big room in the old barn, and Dakota had tunnelled under the big wood floor beams, that were just placed right over dirt floors. I'm glad she decided to come out on her own, cause I never would have been able to reach her.

So far my garden consists of parsley, cilantro, and carrot greens, all coming back up from last year. I LOVE plants that come back every year, all on their own, and all I have to do is water them and watch them grow. I don't know if I'll ever get around to planting the seeds I bought. Of course, it's all for the bunnies anyways.

Well, both boys are doing better today. Toby has been doing better than Riley. He's eating a little better, is more alert and active. Riley hasn't been eating a whole lot. I've been giving green leaf lettuce, cause that's pretty much all he would eat. I also have some dried willow leaves that he would eat a few of. I think they both finally munched on a few pellets this afternoon, and Riley finally pooped, after a whole day. Toby was already pooping yesterday. I gave them some metacam, but I don't think they are in pain. I think the not eating is from the nausea of the anesthesia. It's just taken longer for the effects to wear off for Riley. They still aren't eating a 100% normal, especially Riley, but it's much better. My suggestion for when Ellie has her spay, have all that emergency stuff ready just in case you need it. Having the leafy greens(since it was all they would eat at first), meds, and food to syringe feed with just in case. I'm glad I had the leafy greens and they were used to them, otherwise they wouldn't have eaten anything for a long time, since they wouldn't touch their pellets or hay. Here I was thinking boys would be sooo much easier and less stressful. Boy was I wrong. It was jjust as stressful.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...We have a large, very large pile of dirt in our yard from digging for the garage foundation. Now it's a table top for the 4 wheelers and dirt bikes but last year I used some of the dirt to build a slight slope at the front of the house to get water to run away from our foundation. One of the girls, don't ask me why just a kid thing decided to collect all of the grubs I dug up in a jar. She had 107 when she stopped. Yuck!

Chris...she can't fool us with the cuteness! I don't have a green thumb when it comes to inside plants, most die although a few thrive but I do great with the garden so maybe that will work for you.

Jenny...I'm glad to hear the boys are eating and hope they improve quickly. They do like to make us worry at times. I have sage, parsley and strawberries growing from last year.


----------



## whitelop

No we don't do May day baskets, that seems like a cool concept though. I would totally do that for my neighbors, I have like 3. I wish I had more eggs, because I would totally put a bunch of eggs in there and some baked goods. 

My cleanse is going well. I'm ready for it to be over though, I want to eat real food. Tomorrow is the banana, milk and soup day. The soup is what I'm excited about, its onion soup mix with onions, green peppers, cabbage and something else that I think I'm forgetting. I wanted to put kale in it, but when I went to this crappy walmart the other night, they didn't have any kale. But I think the soup will be good! 

I really hope her spay makes her better, right now she's making me insane. My husband was like 'wow, thats a hell of a hole!' Then he was mad that she tore up the grass, haha. I told him that her tearing up the grass is MUCH better than her tearing up the stuff in the house. 
No, she wasn't hot while outside. It was really overcast and it was cool today. It was in the mid 60s. She really enjoys it outside, she doesn't get scared or anything. She just hops around and digs and eats grass and does whatever. haha. I watch her, but I don't sit outside with her the whole time. I check on her like every 10 minutes. I have to watch my barn cat though, he doesn't understand that she is a PET not PREY. So sometimes I have to shoo him off. Unfortunately, she isn't afraid of cats because of the inside cats, so she doesn't understand that he isn't a friend cat he is a hunter cat. But she does well out there, better than she does in the house. 

So I went to TSC and I really hate it there. I hate their feed selections and I don't like purina. But thats what I had to get, because the other brand they sell makes the chickens STINK to high heavens. I fed them when I got home and they act like they never get fed, they were all over me! Then they start attacking me when I put the feed in the bowls, they peck each other and peck me. haha. They're all so funny. I put most of the feed in two pans and then I put like 2 other piles for them so they're not fighting over the pans and they're more spread out. But they're fed and happy now. And they're BIG! Really big, they're almost as big as the hen now. 

I'm watching hoarders and I really want to clean up all the toys in my living room, but I'm just so tired. Now I feel like a hoarder. I'm having conflicting emotions. haha. I need to put a bunch of clothes away, I swear that is the worst part of laundry; the putting away part. I hate it. And I'm hungry, I don't know what to eat though. I wish I had some lettuce because I would totally eat a salad because I can have balsamic vinegar and I have the BEST balsamic vinegar ever. I'll just drink some tea instead. haha


----------



## JBun

We don't do baskets either. We do have a neighborhood spring clean up, and have a community picnic after, but that's the extent of our spring community stuff. At christmas people will take stuff around though. Baskets do sound like a nice thing to do for your neighbors, but it could be hard to have to do so many, and getting a whole bunch of candy would be really hard for me since I have a HUGE sweet tooth 

Morgan, the soup sounds like the best part of your cleanse. I love soup! Especially when it's cold outside. Now if you can add potatoes, sausage, and cream to that kale soup, it would be perfect!

I wish I could leave my buns out during the day. They would love it, but I live near the mountains and there are LOTS of predators around here, domestic and wild. Including the hawk with it's nest in a nearby fir tree. I think it's great that Ellie gets to have lots of outdoor time right now. Good for you and good for her. And she probably doesn't mind one bit


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Wow, okay so I've been missing for so long! And of course it's so hard to catch up completely, but I am trying to get back in the loop with your blog here and Miss Ellie.. I didn't know she was being such a rotten girl d: I hope her spay really does calm her down & stops her territorial behaviors. 

I think she is absolutely ADORABLE. Ugh those pictures of her outside are to dieeee for. I am gunna go back a little further in hopes to get some beautttiful pictures of Ellie [: It just started to get nicer outside, so I have JUST started taking my two buns out. Not together since they haven't bonded just yet, but seperately. Sunday I took them both out, it was Tuckers verrrry first time going outside, and he was sooo scared, he hopped around a little then I sat in the pen with him and he stayed ONTOP of me the whole time. Yesterday I took him out again when I got home from work, and he actually was definitely braver!! He did sit with me a little, and checked me out a little, but NOTHING like sunday.. so that made me feel better. I do think that since he was born in the colder weather that he's never been outside ever before our experience on Sunday... GusGus on the other hand, the lady who owned him before claimed she took him out to the park with her and her kids, She got him in August, and basically deserted him in December.. so she took him out a few times between august and december, I guess(?). anyways, he was definitely less scared out there. It was great! It made me feel better, haha. I didn't get to take him outside yesterday because I didn't have enough time for him, so I may do that tonight when I get home from work.. I only have so much time after work.

Your cleanse sounds interesting, but HARD. I'm not sure I could do that. I actually need to lose some weight, I have always been a chunky girl, and have never been skinny, at all. And I'm not even saying I want to be skinny, I just basically want to live healthier and feel more confident in my own skin, you know? So in the beginning of March I started eating better & exercising, and of course the end of march... I sprained my ankle really bad. Through this whole process so far I had lost 10lbs, but I stopped weighing myself after this past two weeks because I am afraid. When you exercise it's SO easy to make sure you're eating good, especially when you are counting calories.. but when you're injured and aren't allowed to do any cardio that's when it goes all down hill.. the first two weeks of being injured I still kept to my "diet," but the past two weeks I've been bad, not counting calories, and ordering out like I used to... now that my ankle feels better I am trying to incorporate some exercising into my schedule again. I may have to wake up extra early. Ugh.

Good luck anyways! xo

Sorry I went missing :\


----------



## whitelop

Lisa, I don't mind folding, but its putting them away that I hate doing. Ugh. I wish they would magically put themselves away, it would be so much nicer. haha. 

I made the soup last night so I didn't have to make it today when I was starving. Its actually REALLY good! I put the cabbage, tomatoes, onions, green peppers, and celery and the onion soup packages. It would be really good with some provolone cheese and some crusty french bread rounds. But by itself its pretty good too. I highly recommend it if any of you guys like oniony soup like that. Plus, its healthy! Other than the possibly high sodium in the onion soup packets, but I'm sure you could get low sodium. 
Like I said, its banana and milk today, so I got to put milk in my coffee. Well, thats just how I'm interpreting it! hahaha. I've been drinking black coffee for days and I'm way over that! haha. I'll get sugar free-fat free creamer or I'll just work out after coffee, but I NEED COFFEE CREAMER! haha. Call me spoiled, but I do! hahaha. Coffee with milk is still not great. Ugh. I also haven't been drinking the highest quality coffee this week, I probably should have gotten my starbucks back and it would have tasted better black. LOL

I want to talk about AJ. He's hilarious. But he's all a food scavenger. I gave him a pop tart for breakfast and then I come in with my banana and he's trying to eat my banana! I'm like 'whats wrong with you, that pop tart is WAY more delicious than this banana so eat that!' Like yesterday, he ate 5 chicken nuggets, a handful of whales and then he ate my whole apple and a whole cup of juice. Then after that he got animal crackers and a granola bar. He's eating like a horse! I think he's going through a growth spurt at least I hope, because he's put on 3 pounds this week. haha. And he was fighting my hub yesterday for the cookies he was eating. Hub said he only gave him one cookie and AJ wasn't happy about it and hub had to put the cookies away. haha WOW! 
So then I tell the hub to put him in his high chair for dinner and AJ starts to protest, and the hub was like 'stop, we're about to eat steak! Its going to be good!' then AJ was like 'stop you're hurting me!' the hub was like 'no, I'm not, be quiet.' Then AJ was like 'NO, YOU BE QUIET!' I laughed so hard. I was in the kitchen and I could hear them a few minutes before and AJ was being insane, so I was laughing at that then then he told his father to be quiet I was crying. I was silently laughing so I didn't make my husband mad and I could barely breathe. 
And then whenever AJ hands me something, he says 'here' I say 'thank you' he says 'melcome' hahaha. With an M! Its so funny. And sometimes he confuses thank you and melcome and uses them backwards and its hilarious. 
Now if only I could get him to stay in his room with his toys, then he would be the most perfect child ever. haha. 

Actually I have a solution for the toys, when I redo the coffee table into the ottoman, I'm going to put some of those canvas baskets inside of it with toys, so it will be easy living room toy clean up for me! I think it sounds like a wonderful idea. That coffee table make over will be this weekend, since I got my garden in the ground, my brain isn't clouded anymore. I just have to find the right fabric, maybe I'll go to JoAnn's. I'm scared of that place! I don't want to spend too much money, but I need something thats tough and durable but still in a nice pattern. I'll take pictures! I'm also repainting or staining a headboard that we got with the new bed and I really hate it, so I'm going to redo it somehow. 
I really wish I knew how to sew, I really want a new comforter. Actually I want a feather comforter and a duvet, so I can just change the duvets and I would totally make a duvet if I could sew. 

Okay I'm so done, today it was like my project diary! hahaha. Sorry for the really long post guys!


----------



## whitelop

Here are some videos of Ellie that I took the other day, when she first started her hole. 
Please ignore my commentary. And crazy shaky hands. haha. 

View My Video

View My Video


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, I just love this little Miss Ellie. OMG that hole is enormous compared to her. it looked big on the photos but it´s even bigger on the video. She is so quick when she dashes about...she moves just like Houdini, he does dashes like that from one end to the other in his enclosure, they are so alike. You´ll have to be careful or she´ll dig it so deep, she´ll go in there and not come out haha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

agnesthelion said:


> Okay one more vent ( sorry I'm being negative, haha) but in Iowa we do May day baskets....do any of you? We make little baskets full of treats and you deliver them to your neighbors. I had to make 33 may baskets (UHg) but basically we've gotten about half that in return (since Lenox is an only child) so I've had a constant stream of popcorn, candy bars, jelly beans, carmels, mints, jolly ranchers,,,,etc, left on my doorstep.,,,.hahah........it's so tempting!



No we sure dont do that...I am assuming that here in Texas we all kind of hate our neighbors lol. Like we like 3 of our neighbors on this block....we have about 10 neighbors on this block...that's sad. But we can't help it that they hate us!
I was reading the news in East Tx where my Grandmaw lives and on her road there's a lot of action going on! The swat team is there, helicopters, polices! All bc someone got in a fight with their neighbor, he held his wife at gunpoint with an AR and now he's running around in the woods!!! My Grandmaw and P-Tom are fine though and locked up ad have guns in case of emergency. I'm worried that the guy will run off behind their house and spook the horses. We have terrible crazy people in Texas lol.


----------



## whitelop

To me the best kinds of neighbors are the ones that don't talk to me, but I can pass by and wave. Thats how I have it with my neighbors across the street, we all wave at each other and thats it. They're all pretty old, and I have met them and they're really nice people, but I don't want to have a buddy buddy relationship with them. Now, if something were to happen, I would go check on them without hesitation or help them in any way what so ever, but they're pretty self reliant. They're old farmers and there are 3 generations of them living over there, so they get it done. haha. 

I woke up this morning with a headache, thats the worst! And when I wake up like that, it seems like my husband is EXTRA annoying. Like, this morning, he decides he's going to stand in the kitchen and eat his breakfast instead of leaving with it. So he's in my way when I'm trying to put the coffee on and get AJ's breakfast made. Its probably because I had a headache but it just amplified his actions and I really wanted to tell him to leave! haha. I didn't. Its weird, like I do week day stuff when my hub isn't here and then weekend stuff when he is here in the morning. But when he's here in the morning when he's not supposed to be, it makes me feel off. Like if he takes a weekday off or he has a mandatory weekday off day it completely throws my whole day off because he's here. Its like I feel really awkward about doing the stuff I normally do during the day. Its so weird. Am I the only one who feels like that? 

Maybe I'll put Ellie out later, but I think the grass is really wet because it drizzled last night, so I might just dry off her pen and bring it into the kitchen for her. Its a lot bigger when you open it and have one side open against the wall, so I'll be able to open it and get it to just block off the problem areas! haha. 

Oh I wanted to tell you guys this because I thought it was CRAZY! So my hubs co-worker, Eddie, his wife just got this huge dose of radiation. She had thyroid cancer, so they took her thyroid out and did a huge dose of radiation to make sure it was all gone. Eddie was the only one who was in the right age group and healthy enough to stay with her while she was quarantined to their room. Her son who is like 15, her daughter whos 21 and her granddaughter who is 2 had to leave the house for over a week because of the radiation. Eddie said he could FEEL it. Like riding home from the appointment with her, like the 30 minute car ride made him physically ill because there was so much radiation radiating off of her! Then her daughter came by to see her and she was there for a few minutes and got a headache from it and had to leave. He said that he had to stay in the garage for the duration of the week because that way he could hear her but he was far enough away that the radiation didn't reach him. I think he was having to sleep on the couch because he couldn't sleep near her. 
I thought it was totally insane! Thats ridiculous. I don't know how she was okay after that when it was effecting the people AROUND her. 

Today is my meat day on the cleanse. Thank god! I have a big ole T-bone steak thawing out right now. I'm going to pan sear that sucker up and eat the hell out of it! hahaha. Too bad I can't saute some onions with it, that would be perfect.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Ellie is definitely a cutie, I am such a weirdo when it comes to my animal stuff being clean.. including my animals; I'd prob. freak if my buns got that dirty! BUT, she obviously is enjoying herself! & that's all that matters!!!

I basically go crazy when I go in my bunny room because the bunnies always making a mess of their cages, & hay being EVERYWHERE. But I'm learning to deal. :|

My Mum had small cell lung cancer, she went through chemo and radiation.. I wasn't personally AROUND her right after she had her radiation.. but she is doing well now. But seriously, that's insane!!! I couldn't even imagine how her poor family felt, let alone her! :\ That sucks! Did it only last for a week? 

I hope you enjoy your steak!

Also, I kind of get like that with my alone time, too.. I think when you're stuck in a routine it's your usual thing, and anything little that changes it, makes you go nuts. Like Saturdays my boyfriend works and I have off, so I like to sleep in a little... and then I do my own thing. Sometimes I go out, most of the time I like to stay in and hang around, but now that I've gotten involved with this fostering of kitties, I almost always have someone coming by to check out a kitty or two.. & i absolutely hate it. -.- Like I'd much rather NOT do that, buttttt they need to go to their forever homes; and I need to meet the people, so it works out  But I understand you.. and sometimes Mike (other half) will say he's going out or whatever, and will end up NOT going out, or not taking as long as I thought and I had so much in my mind I wanted to do and I didn't even get to do them, then I get upset and almost wanna tell him to go back out ! lol!!


----------



## whitelop

I don't mind when she's dirty. It doesn't bother me much. Her feet will probably be permanently stained but oh well, it makes her happy to dig! haha. 

I'm glad I'm not the only one who is weird about having someone in the house to mess up the routine. Don't get my wrong, I love my husband and I love spending time with him, but when he's here during the weekend or on those chance off weekdays, he's not very helpful and tends to be in my way. Then I feel like I'm obligated to spend time with him and not get the stuff done that I normally get done, on the weekdays I should say. Weekends I enjoy spending time with him and we spend all weekend together. But then sometimes I feel overwhelmed with him and AJ together its like I have 2 kids to clean up after! haha. 

So I've been watching Hoarders for 3 days now. I kind of can't stop. What is wrong with me that I love to see this stuff? I really really do. I've talked about this before, but to me its like a train wreck, its so bad but I just can't look away. Like no joke, I'm mesmerized. BUT its making me want to clean more and I have been! haha. I see some stuff and I get up and run to clean something. haha. Like I saw a dirty dirty dirty bathroom and I thought about my bathroom that had a small pile of clothes in the floor because I was too tired to take them to the wash bin in the kitchen, so I left them. I ran in and cleaned my whole bathroom because I was scared it was going to turn into a hoarder situation because of a shirt, pants and a bra. ahaha. 
I really hate how they call themselves "collectors", I'm always like "wtf are you collecting? Soup cans and bottle caps? Bags of poop? Boxes? You're not a collector you're gross and you're 'collecting' TRASH! Old newspaper isn't a collection!" LOL 

I just ate a steak at 10 am. haha. It was delicious, but I got like half way through it and I didn't want it anymore. I thought it was weird. I have to up my water intake by a quart today, thats 4 glasses of water. Thats a lot.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Good luck! I know what you mean with the hoarder show.. ugh, my boyfriends parents are hoarders, & it's ridiculous, atleast I can say that they actually have STUFF that they hoard and not TRASH. But theres nowhere to walk and it's ridiculous. My boyfriend actually introduced his Mom to Ebay in hopes that she'd start up like her own online store.... & instead of selling stuff, what do you think she is doing? Buying stuff! It's ridiculous! UGH.

They are always up real late and everything, too & always randomly stop by and unload stuff on us... like just JUNK. My boyfriend will be like "Atleast we can just toss it, and it's getting it out of their house" Yes, true.. BUT they're just making MORE room to put the crap she is buying!!! It's gotten to the point where his Dad had a major health issue and elderly services won't let him move back in with his wife because it's a health risk, the ambulance people can't get in the house let alone move around to get him on a stretcher, etc. It's just wrong.

I go through phases where I'm obsessed with watching stuff too.. something similar to this, ... animal hoarding. UGH! That actually truly brings me to tears EVERY time. :| I know I have a ton of animals (2 buns, 4 cats [soon to be 5], 2 dogs, and all my foster babies [10 cats right now] also) but I'm NOT a hoarder. My animals are all healthy and fixed and NOT making babies.. aside from the one feral momma cat I have who just had kittens and the kittens themselves they're all spayed & neutered.. and the kittens will be spayed and neutered before they go to homes, and Momma cat may have to be released outside again, and she'll ALSO be spayed before being let out. Just be responsible about things, ugh... drives me nuts. Breaks my heart.

I also enjoy my time with my boyfriend, but I work all week long and Saturdays are myyyy day... b/c he works, so I love my sundays with him especially but if he tells me hes gunna be busy one night I get all excited thinking I can do so much things I want to, and then he ends up coming home and sitting on the couch or whatever and I lose all my motivation, too.

Also I'm right there with you - as long as it makes her happy it's def. a-ok!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Steak at 10 in the morning....that´s a big breakfast lol. Bet it was lovely after not having eaten meat for quite a few days. 

Miss Ellie with dirty paws.....she looks so happy with the work she´s done. 

I like my neighbours like that. We only see each other when we´re going out or coming in and give a wave or have a few words and that´s it. Would hate to have my neighbours popping round every five minutes but I would be there if they needed help. 

I hate my routine being interrupted and I suppose it´s even worse when you have husbands, partners or children. Having that little bit of time to yourself to organise things or get or with things is so nice.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

The birds singing in the videos sounds so nice. I tried to get Monty's harness on her last night while she was eating from my lap and I only got the neck strap on . She is NOT letting me reach under her to get the chest strap on. SOON, I hope to keep working on this so I can take her outside!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

That's a great hole!!!! I loved her zoomies! HAHAHA! Shes such a cute little ball of terror!


----------



## whitelop

AJ spent the night with my MIL last night, so my husband and I went shopping! haha. We got a few things from big lots, what a silly store. But they have cute yard stuff, but I didn't get any. I was yelling about a gnome because I got excited and my hub was like "you need to calm it down woman, we're in public!" haha. It was hilarious. But they had this one gnome that was sleeping in a hammock and you tie the hammock on the tree, like around it. It was SO cute. I want one! They also had the tree faces, the one they had had a BEARD! It was creepy. haha. 
But we also got a new comforter set! So we can be like adults! hahaha. Its really pretty, its cream and brown and green and has some flowers and some stripes. We have like one matching comforter/sheet set that I brought to the relationship from when I was a teenager, its NICE. Its stripes and flowers, but its not really "adult" ya know? 
So this one is like Better Homes and Gardens looking. AND my husband even picked it out! hahaha. He doesn't like flowers that much, so I found this one that was really pretty with autumn color flowers and he was like, no not THAT many flowers. So he saw this one and was like I like this one, it doesn't have that many flowers on it. They had the green one and one with like a burnt orange, I liked the green and I didn't say anything because the other one was nice too. So I let him pick it between the two and he was like "uhhh...orange...no...greeen. Yeah green!" hahah. Its like he knew it in my head that I really wanted the green one! 

He's out cutting the grass, I have to paint part of the wall in the kitchen. Hahha. When we painted, we didn't paint where the fridge was. LMAO We did a good job painting but it was just me and my mom and we didn't feel like moving the fridge, so we said f-it and didn't! haha. We painted far enough behind it that you couldn't tell that it wasn't fully painted back there. But now, the new fridge isn't there! So there is a huge place of wall that isn't painted and its refrigerator shaped, its hilarious. 
I'm also going to paint the coffee table today, hopefully. And maybe go to JoAnn's and get fabric. Do they have an app for coupons? I will totally download one if they do. hahaha. 
Then my hub wants to go look at fish and possibly get a new fish. haha. I love going to the fish store, its huge. If we go, maybe I'll take some pictures, they have some really cool display tanks. They have sharks! They're flipping amazing! 

Time to start my day! Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yes, Morgan, there's a free app for iphones and any phone running Android  I also signed up for the text messages, so if you need a coupon code, let me know and I can forward it to you. (Except the only ones I have right now expire today, but they'll probably send me something new tomorrow). (What am I thinking, I have the next flyer too, duh)


----------



## whitelop

Missy thanks! I will totally look up the app when I go to get fabric to hopefully get a coupon! 

So it has been raining for like a week straight. I've had enough. haha. I haven't seen the sun in a week and I'm going insane. Nothing will dry out and my chicken coops are a mess. I haven't been able to put Ellie outside and I still can't let her in the kitchen because she just goes straight to being bad. ahah. So she's been in her cage for 2 days. I'm about to get the pen and put it in the kitchen for her to be out in. 

So today is the last day of my cleanse. I think its gone pretty well. At like day 4 I really wanted to quit and eat a really delicious salad, but I didn't. I stuck to it! haha. I have cheated a few times, I'll be honest, especially when I was super starving from not having any meat, I would eat a string cheese. But other than that, I think I did pretty well. At like day 5 it got much easier, because I was able to eat meat and that was so nice. Then day 6 was easier because I wasn't as hungry and I got to eat more meat, now is day 7 and I get to eat brown rice and veggies and fruit juice. I probably won't drink any fruit juice since I don't really like it, but I like rice and veggies. I think I'll make an asian style stir fry for lunch and dinner. ahha. 
BUT I think the biggest thing of this whole thing, I don't really want junk food anymore. Like yesterday we passed by my favorite fast food eatery, Cook Out and as much as I THINK I would love to eat from there, I probably couldn't bring myself to do it. Or we stopped at a gas station to get me a water and my hub a drink, I saw on the sign they had iced doughnut holes, as much as I think I would have wanted those, I probably couldn't eat them because they would be overly sweet. And last night, I took a small sip of my hubs drink, it was strawberry-melon brisk and it was GROSS! I would have loved it a week ago, but it was SO sweet. I was like 'how are you drinking that?!' He was like, 'its not that sweet.' But to me it was! So to sum all that rambling up, I think that this cleanse other than starving me and probably being unhealthy, it has made me see that junk food isn't all that good! My body knows that healthy foods or healthier options are the way to go! So I will say that it was worth it, but I don't know if I could recommend this to anyone! haha. Not that you guys couldn't do it, but I know by like day 3 I was totally miserable, it was a really hard day. And it was probably not that healthy to do, in hindsight. 
But its totally changed my views on eating healthier. No soda and no more fast food. I've always had healthier options but I just never ate them, I took the easy way out, but now I know I can eat the healthier things. 
Oh and I'm totally going to share the healthy recipes I find, if they are good. I have healthy dessert recipes already, that I'll try when I get off the cleanse. So you guys can share in my healthier eating! haha. 

And we got two new fish yesterday, they're golden severum's. They're really cute!


----------



## JBun

Your weather sounds pretty miserable right now. I bet those chickens will be glad too, when the rain stops. Ellie too! Since she seems to have taken to liking it outside. I'm sure she'd like to get back to her burrowing efforts 

Good job on the cleanse! I know I would have had a hard time sticking with it, but you did it! Things do taste different after eating healthy. I had to go off sugar for about a week, and when I started eating it again, it almost didn't taste good anymore. Of course that didn't stop me, and I ate it anyways


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I wish we could trade the weather with each other. Its been dry here for over a week, we can't light any fires until it rains because there is risk for forest fires. Besides, we need the rain for watering our trees. We have been ordering tons of trees and planting them in our yard. We have more than 30 trees. We have bamboo, Jujubee, PawPaw, Plums, Cherries, Persimmons, ect. So we are going to need a lot of rain, or else we will have to water them by hose. Which will still be hard with the amount of trees we have.

I'm glad your cleanse went well. It does sound like it helped you, I mean not wanting junk food is a pretty good start. Anyway, great job! :great:

That's cool that you bought two new fish! You'll have to post pictures.


----------



## PaGal

Congratulations on sticking with it and finishing the cleanse!

Ellie looks so cute out there running around!

I get it with the hubby being home. I love my man and we really enjoy our time together. We really could spend every day together, like all day and enjoy it but it's odd when they are home but shouldn't be. Hubby took Friday off. I was trying to clean and as soon as I started to dust mop my floors before scrubbing them he came in to make something to eat which put a halt on what I was doing.

Weather has been lousy here to. I like mowing our grass and enjoy working on a tan at the same time. I had to cut grass yesterday as it had gotten super high from me waiting till it was done raining for days and I had to wear jeans, a sweat shirt and jacket and was still cold plus it sprinkled on me. It needs to get warm and stay warm too so kids stop getting sick.


ILoveMyRabbit...a few years back when we were living at another house we planted 100 Leyland cypress saplings. The yard was an acre and we planted around the whole yard. That's what we had to do was water every day for months by hand because it got hot and dry as soon as we planted.


----------



## whitelop

My husband had to cut the grass too, it also got high because he was holding out hoping for better weather. No such luck. Then I got out to feed and water the chickens, of course I get all wet because the chicken hose has a leak and that water was COLD! haha. We have a well, so the water is super cold. But sometimes I drink out of the hose because it seems like the water is better, even though its all the same water. haha. How silly, I guess it just reminds me of being a kid. 

Thanks everyone for your praise for finishing my cleanse! haha. 

Elise, thats a lot of trees! Are you guys starting a small orchard? I have a few fruit bearing trees, a peach tree, a pear tree, a persimmon tree, then the blueberry and black raspberry bushes. Then we have a wild blackberry bush. Oh yeah and my whole yard is filled with black walnut trees, but its so much a hassle to actually harvest the nuts! haha. 
What will you guys do with the persimmons? I never pick ours and let the wild animals have them, because I don't really know much about them or know what to do with them once they've been picked. haha. 

So I set up Ellie's run in the kitchen, the pen was outside and when it rained last night and this morning, it got wet. So I put an old comforter down below it so it didn't get my floor all wet. She seems to be enjoying herself. She's digging in the blanket and running around. I put some of her favorite toys in there for her and she's been playing. She also boxed my hand when I was trying to grab a bad piece of cilantro out of her box. haha. She's such a moody grunty nut. Maybe I'll take some pictures later, after I get some chores done. 
I WAS going to clean the chicken coops today, but it started raining really early on and I don't want to be out in the cold rain in a muddy chicken coop. That does not sound like a fun activity. I might go out there and put some sand down for the rooster and feed them but other than that it can wait until it stops raining! haha. Poor birds, I know they're so tired of it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Good on you Morgan for finishing the cleanse, it is hard to give up things you like but it does make you think about what you´re eating. 

I can´t eat things that are really sweet. My mom bought some cakes when we went to Gibraltar but only ate one and I was going to finish them but tried one the other night and it was toooo sweet for me. I do like chocolate now and again but don´t like really sickly sweet things. 

I love plums and cherries but persimmons, not so much. You could make loads of jam though with all the left over fruit. 

Weather has been lovely here today, I sat out for a little while to read this afternoon and it was just such a lovely temperature. I am hoping the sunshine is here to stay now.


----------



## lyndym

Congrats on finishing the cleanse! Where do you go from here? Just try and keep similar healthy habits? How is the exercising going? I've been pretty good for the past week or so, been too busy to slip up!

Ellie's hole and Ellie herself look bigger in those videos than in the pictures! Has she gotten much farther down in there? I think Rory's jealous of Ellie's hole, she's always digging into the bottom of her cage, which is really loud. 

I did not know that people who have had recent radiation therapy can actually radiate to those around them. That is insane. Do they warn about that when someone gets a treatment, I wonder?


----------



## PaGal

I guess we are getting ready to get the weather you have been having. It is supposed to rain every day for the next four days. Blah! And then my grass will be long again or should I say my weeds! Ha.

We have well water too and it tastes so good. I think for one thing it tastes better because it's colder. Hubby and I both swear the best tasting water in our house is from the bathroom faucet. Weird but I swear it true.

The only problem was when we first bought the home. They had to treat the well with bleach. It's the norm for when selling a home with a well. I think they put too much. Now mind you I was cleaning before we moved in and everything and I mean everything was cleaned with bleach. Once a smell even a drop of bleach that is all I will smell all day hence why I use it so little. Well all week I was here during the day cleaning. Finally my hubby points out that the water coming out of the faucets smells like bleach. I had no idea since that's all I smelled from cleaning with it. Usually you just have to run water for a time and it clears the bleach out. Not in our case and I had been using that water all week to make coffee. So I guess you could say I have been through a cleanse! Ha.


----------



## whitelop

This is probably going to be long! 
Lyndy, my husband filled in Ellie's hole so he could cut the grass. But yes, she did dig down like 4 more inches, it was the beginnings of a tunnel. I think that I'll put her in the same place when I put her back out. haha. 
After my cleanse, I'll just continue to eat healthy. Like 5-7 small meals a day, healthy snacks not crap food. No soda, no fast food, healthy sweets. I'll share some recipes for some healthy brownies. I'm not going to cut out everything, because you still have to indulge sometimes to keep yourself sane. 
I'll be honest, I haven't really been exercising, for the last week or so I've been really weak and my body was totally not used to that kind of diet. Like days 1-4 were really hard, I was really tired and weak. But after I got some meat and better food options, I felt much better and actually got a lot of stuff done on Saturday and Sunday. So this week, with regular food is when I'll REALLY start to exercise. Last week, I did some stuff, I mostly did outside stuff because it was 'easier' than actually trying to do a 45 minute video; but after I came in from hauling dirt or doing whatever I was totally wiped out. 
This week will be much easier. 

So yesterday, I cleaned my whole house. Since I was weak last week, I did the bare minimum in the house because it was pretty exhausting; plus it was raining most of the week. haha. So yesterday, was my big burst of cleaning energy! haha. I did such a good job, the only thing I didn't do was wash the dishes which is usually where I start, but I started in the living room instead and went from there. We FINALLY put the new mattress upstairs! With my new sheet set and new comforter I SLEPT SO GOOD! That bed is super comfortable! But after putting the new comforter on the bed and having such a wonderful new mattress, it really made me realize how our pillows are lacking! haha. We need new pillows, and the comforter set came with euro pillow shams, and euro pillows are square and seem pretty fluffy and awesome. So we need euro pillows and extra pillows to put in the regular shams, because by god, I will have a beautiful bed! haha. 

Well Ellie stayed in the pen last night. By the time it was bed time, I was exhausted and I didn't feel like breaking that stupid thing down to put her in her cage. So she stayed in there. My husband said that she wasn't in her pen this morning when he came down. haha. Oh and she's nesting again. OMG. She's got a box in her pen and she's got a haystache going on and she's putting stuff in the box. LOL She's such a nut! God, I have to get her spayed! Soon, like hopefully in the next few weeks. haha. 

You guys probably have better behaved husbands than I do, but do your husbands undo almost everything that you've cleaned? Like I did the living room floors and he tracked a bunch of stuff in...again. Then after I got all the 'recyclable' stuff from behind the trash can, and then he put more stuff back there like a jerk. haha. OMG. Oh and then he spilled a half a gallon of green tea on the kitchen floor and sort of cleaned it up and then yelled from downstairs "please put the rabbit up later and I spilled half a gallon of tea in the floor, I cleaned it. Bye!" and tried to run out the door, but I think he forgot something and had to come back. haha. So I caught him. lmao. He's totally ridiculous. 

OHHH YEAH! I lost 10 lbs on my cleanse. haha. 
Happy Monday!


----------



## whitelop

PaGal said:


> I guess we are getting ready to get the weather you have been having. It is supposed to rain every day for the next four days. Blah! And then my grass will be long again or should I say my weeds! Ha.
> 
> We have well water too and it tastes so good. I think for one thing it tastes better because it's colder. Hubby and I both swear the best tasting water in our house is from the bathroom faucet. Weird but I swear it true.
> 
> The only problem was when we first bought the home. They had to treat the well with bleach. It's the norm for when selling a home with a well. I think they put too much. Now mind you I was cleaning before we moved in and everything and I mean everything was cleaned with bleach. Once a smell even a drop of bleach that is all I will smell all day hence why I use it so little. Well all week I was here during the day cleaning. Finally my hubby points out that the water coming out of the faucets smells like bleach. I had no idea since that's all I smelled from cleaning with it. Usually you just have to run water for a time and it clears the bleach out. Not in our case and I had been using that water all week to make coffee. So I guess you could say I have been through a cleanse! Ha.



The water from the bathroom faucet is the BEST water in the house! hahaha. Its always the coldest and sometimes at night if I don't want to go into the kitchen, I'll just drink straight from the faucet. LOL 

I can't believe your water was that bleachy for that long! I also clean with bleach a lot, my husband hates it but its a necessary thing sometimes. I just got a 3-pack of bleach for $8, they're the almost gallon bottles, they're 3 quarts. But I use most of the bleach for the chickens. And the towels and sheets. That stuff HAS to be bleached! haha. 

Our well water is the only water that I've been able to just drink out of the faucet. I fill up gallon jugs with our water and put them in the fridge so I have ice cold water to drink all day long. Its so good! But our water doesn't have the weird mineral taste or metallic smell like my in-laws and like some wells do.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Denise, we have a book on how you can plant so many fruit trees on a small plot. We have 2 acres and we are fitting a lot of trees so far. 

We have to cut our grass with a hand mower. Our property isn't really flat so it would be to hard to use a real lawn mower. But the hand mower works suprisingly well. It isn't that much work to mow with it and it cuts the grass pretty well.

Morgan, we want to order as many trees as we can. We do want to start an orchard. Once we lived in Alabama and we had a pecan tree and it produced so many nuts we could get like wagonfuls of nuts it was pretty cool. There are also three HUGE chestnut trees just maybe half an hour away and they produce so many chesnuts. There is a guy living near them and he calls himself the gatekeeper of the chestnut trees . He says that a lot of people who come by and pick up chestnuts. We got a lot of chestnuts and roasted them. They were actually pretty good. They kind of tasted like potatoes. We would like to grow our own chestnut trees and a lot of other nut trees. We lived in Missouri once and there were a lot of black walnut trees but yes they were hard to crack, we used to use a hammer to open them up but sometimes they had worms in them. There is a trick I read about somewhere where you put the whole nut in its shell in a bowl of water and if they floated they had worms in them. We also have wild blackberrry and wild raspberry plants. We got a thornless blackberry plant and it was getting pretty big so some of the branches rooted into the ground and created new plants it was cool. And about the persimmons, we wen t to a place in Virginia there is a guy who sells all kinds of fruit trees and every year or so he lets people come for free to taste his fruits. He had some persimmons and they tasted pretty good. So we decided to buy our own trees, even if we don't like them we heard that you can just leave them on the tree until winter and they will drie up and they will look like christmas ornaments on your tree. Also you can eat them when they are dries I heard they taste like candy. I don't know I guess we'll see. I'm definitely interested in tasting them when they are dried.

I'm glad you are going to post some of the healthy recipes. I might be interested in those. And I'm sure a lot of other people following this blog will too.

I went to Slovakia once. That's were my father is from. And they had these really nice pillows. They had feathers on the inside and they were so comfortable. You should get one. They are so nice. 

Haha, I can't believe Ellie is building another nest. She's insane!!! lol.

LOL, well I don't have a husband. But we have a shed and the stuff in it is pretty disorganized. And my mother started to organize it but than my dad came and ruined everything. So yeah. Its not just your husband.


----------



## whitelop

So here are recipes for some stuff made with zucchini. 

CHEESY ZUCCHINI RICE
-Mix shredded zucchini(2 medium) and 1 cup shredded part skim cheddar cheese into just cooked brown rice. The heat will steam the squash and melt the cheese. 

ZUCCHINI OVEN FRIES
-Slice zucchini into 3in x 1/2 in sticks. Dip into beaten egg then into seasoned breadcrumbs. Place on baking sheet, spritz with cooking spray and bake at 425* for 30 minute, turning the zucchini at the 15 minute mark. 

MAC & CHEESE ZUCCHINI
-Mix shredded zucchini(2 medium) and 1 cup of cooked green peas into your best low fat mac and cheese recipe. 

And last but not least, what I think most people will be excited for! 

ZUCCHINI BROWNIES!
-1/2 cup applesauce
-2 small or medium bananas, mashed
-1.5 cup sugar
-2 tsp vanilla
-1/2 cup cocoa powder
-1.5 tsp baking soda
-1/2 tsp salt
-2 cups finely shredded zucchini
-2 cups all purpose flour
-1/2 cup walnut pieces
1. Preheat oven to 350*. Grease 13 x 9 pan. 
2. In large bowl, mix together applesauce, mashed bananas, and sugar. Add vanilla and cocoa and mix together. Then add baking soda, salt and zucchini and mix together. Add flour and walnuts and mix together. Spread evenly in pan. 
3. Bake for 25 minutes until brownies spring back when gently touched. 
Nutri-facts: serving 1 brownie. 122 calories per serving. 2g fat. 25g carbs. 2g protein. Makes 24 brownies. 

I think I might try the brownies this week sometimes, if I do, I'll let you guys know how they are!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

OMG I love you for those recipes, more for the fries & cheesy rice! I think I might stop at the store today for some zuchini so I can make some tonight for dinnerrr.. MMM!!! Good idea!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yum, those recipes look good! I'll have to try one. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## whitelop

I'm about to make this. Its an avocado and tomato salad. 

-2 avocados
-2 tomatoes
-cilantro
-2 tbsp lime juice
-salt and pepper to taste.
Cut the avocados and tomatoes into chunks and finely chop up the cilantro, add the lime juice and salt and pepper to taste. Mix it all up and enjoy! 

I think its going to go well with my steak tonight! Avocados are one of my most favorite things to eat! They're a super-food!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Morgan, I made some zuchini fries tonight to go with my corn on the cob and steak tips. DELISH. I loved it.. so easy too!!


----------



## JBun

Add a little black beans, spanish rice, lime chicken(or grilled steak strips), top with tortilla strips and creamy tomatillo cilantro dressing, and it sounds perfect! Okay, that's making me hungry now 

I'm going to have to save some of those zucchini recipes for later this summer when everyone around here has zucchini coming out their ears, and is secretly dumping it on other neighbors porches just to get rid of it 

So Dakota was doing the funniest thing today. I peaked in the rabbit room in the middle of the day, when they are all usually sleeping, and Dakota is digging on the cement floor, which is something she does sometimes. But I had given her an apple branch this morning, which she promptly chewed the bark off of. So here she is digging on the cement floor, but she's digging at this little leftover apple twig. She would dig at it pulling it backwards, then she would pick it up with her mouth, hop forward and drop it, and start digging pulling it backwards again. She just kept repeating this over and over. It was so funny to watch. Of course when I opened the door a crack to try and video it, she stopped. It was just so bizarre to watch. Wish I had caught it.


----------



## lyndym

Wow, ten pounds?? That's amazing! All in a week, and it took me several months to lose ten pounds.  

Your recipes sounds super good, I've always been curious about those zucchini fries. And I looove avocado, I've made avocado salads like that before, usually with quinoa so it's more of a meal. As a snack, sometimes I'll just smoosh up half an avocado and put it on some toast with salt and pepper and red onion. And hot sauce! I made these quinoa/egg muffin things to reheat as a second breakfast/post work out snack, they're really good! Something like.. 2 cups cooked quinoa, 2 eggs, 2 egg whites, veggies, cheese, scoop into muffin tin and bake 30 mins at 375*. Don't quote me on the oven temp and time, I might be forgetting those details. But they're delicious! I've made mushroom/onion/spinach ones and mushroom/onion/broccoli. 

Did Ellie reconstruct her hole yet? Bahaha, I laughed when you said your husband filled it in and then you're just gonna put her back there anyway.


----------



## Minerva

I've perused this (epicly long!) thread over the past week or so and I have to say, Ellie is a hysterical little nut! I've enjoyed reading about her antics immensely. Have you set a date for her spay? I don't know that I'd have the patience for all those hormones. 

Out of curiosity, do you know how much she weighs now? The difference in size between the little fluffball you brought home and the moody teen bunny is amazing. And speaking of differences in size, congrats on losing 10 pounds! That's quite an achievement, especially in a week!


----------



## PaGal

Yay! On losing ten pounds.

I swear we drink straight from the bathroom faucet every night. We both wind up thirsty right before bed. It's probably tasting that delicious water while rinsing after brushing. My ex mother-in-law had mineral tasting well water. Yuck! 

I buy the bleach that is scented with febreeze. It helps with the smell. Like I said once I smell bleach I will smell it for the rest of the day. I could go outside and not come back in till bed time and I would still smell it. After a while the smell makes me nauseated.

My hubby is not bad when it comes to messing up since he was raised so strict but my ex was like that. It drove me nuts and of course he never lifted a finger in the house. What was the worst was I would go into the kitchen for something and he would wait till I came back out and then ask for something. That's why I prefer cleaning when no one is home so you at least have a clean house for a little while!


----------



## whitelop

Denise, I think the bleach burns the inside of your nose and sinus'. I am the same way, I can't smell anything other than bleach after I clean something with bleach. I can't remember what I was doing, but I had to clean a large amount of stuff with bleach and I couldn't smell anything other than that for 3 days, I thought that I had totally ruined my nose and sinus'. I was actually a little scared but then my sense of smell came back. haha. 

My husband is the worst when it comes to messing stuff up after I've done it. I don't think he means to, its just like...he doesn't think about it or care that much? I don't know. He works all week and I stay home all week and take care of everything. But I got SO much stuff done this weekend and then he did a bunch of small stuff that added up to a big thing and then you add AJ into and his incessant need to bring all his toys from his room to the living room. I feel bad when I tell him to put his toys away, because its like he's still playing with them but sometimes I just can't take it. Its usually after I've stepped on a train or hotwheel for second time that I flip out and tell him to put his toys up, which he does. 
My husband just does stupid stuff and like half ass cleans it up. His mom cleaned up everything for him when he was a kid, I blame it on her. LOL 

Elizabeth, thanks for reading! Wow, I can't believe you read all of it! Its a lot of random rambling about meaningless things, haha, the story of my life! 
I think Ellie weighs like 3 lbs now, she seems to have grown a little bit more in the last few weeks. Not to mention when she's in the cage, she just eats and eats and puts some weight on and then goes outside and runs it off. 
Her spay, I haven't made an actual appointment yet. Dr Hierz does surgeries like every Monday and Friday or something like that, and usually he's pretty open for those days, so I'll make the appointment a week or two in advance. I'm going to my chicken auction on the 18th and I'm going to make some of the money to go towards helping my husband pay for her spay, thats what I'm waiting on. I've said it before, but it makes me feel better if I can help just a LITTLE bit with the cost of it, because it is my rabbit and she is difficult and she has ruined several things in my this house. So if I can take some of the financial responsibility off my hub, I'll do it. I think it makes sense! haha. So I'm thinking the end of this month or the beginning of June, depending on appointment availability. 
The more I think about it, the more I get nervous and get this knot in my stomach. Ugh, as much as it needs to be done I don't really want to do it. 

And no, she hasn't reconstructed her hole. I haven't been able to put her out because of the rain and nasty weather. But hopefully it will be nicer this week and I'll be able to put her back out, because I know she misses it. And I'll put her in the same place so she can maybe reopen her hole! haha. I want to see how deep she can get it or if she can make a serious tunnel! My husband was pretty impressed with her when he filled it in. LOL


----------



## whitelop

I have to tell you guys about Ellie last night. I thought I was going to ring her neck! haha. 
I had her in the pen in the middle of the kitchen, but I had to take the pen down and put her back in her cage. She was NOT happy! haha. I took her new carrot food dish out because she was moving it around and slamming it into the water dish and making all kinds of racket; I actually did that the other day. But I replaced her bowl with a smaller plastic bowl. She can pick it up and play with it, thats fine. But I put feed in it last night and she dumped all of it into her fresh water! I was NOT happy by then. So she was standing up and scratching and making the door slam at the top, since her feed tin was holding the bottom corner closed so she couldn't push the door totally open. Gah, I need to get a latch of it! haha. Actually I just need to walk to the shed and get a latch out of there, since I know we have some! I just bought 2 new ones for my chicken coop, I'm so dumb! 
Anyway, so I was going to take a shower, it was like 11. I could hear her from the shower slamming her **** door. I came out and cussed a blue streak at her for being so difficult so late at night! My husband came downstairs and was like what the hell is going on down here?! haha. I was done fighting with that stupid pen and she was out. Ellie had a haystache going on and with a mouthful of hay, she was pulling at the blanket on the floor under her pen. haha. It was hilarious. So we were standing there eating cereal and laughing at her. I told him this behavior is why she HAS to be spayed! haha. 

So I went to pet her before going to bed, she was pretty happy with that. She got really low to the floor and when I stopped petting her, it stretched her front feets out and sort of stretched her back legs out, like kind of made herself into a hotdog. She was really loving being petted! haha. It was funny to see her. I mean I pet her, but sometimes she boxes me away and most of the time she's like *foot flick foot flick thump evil glare from across the pen* haha, so sometimes she's not okay with it. I pet her all leaned over the pen for like 10 minutes. And petting her like that made all the bad stuff and all the irritating things she did last night melt away. Seeing her little face melted into the floor made it all worthwhile. 

Hahaha, but while my husband and I were staring at her laughing and talking about how bad she is. He was like, she's going to get a hole started in that blanket and we're going to come back to it shredded to ribbons. As she was pulling with all her might to get the blanket to go wherever, still with a haystache. ahah. I was like "well...I never said she was a GOOD rabbit!" haha. 
Then she made a nest of cardboard in her litter box. At least she's not pulling fur, her other fur just grew back! haha. 
She's being strangely quiet today and I keep checking on her like she's a little kid and she's doing something wrong. Its like when she's quiet she's plotting something! haha. 

OHHH I wanted to let you all know that I'm eating fresh eggs from Hen. They're hard boiled and she just has the BEST eggs! They're the best when they're hard boiled. The white is firm and the yolk is very nice and hard to describe. Anyway, the whole time I was on the cleanse, I was collecting her eggs and staring at them in the basket in the fridge and I desperately wanted a hard boiled egg. I ate two yesterday and now two today and my god, they're just SO good! 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## PaGal

It's definitely your mother-in-laws fault he cleans only half way or doesn't even notice it. That's what my ex's mother did. So make sure you teach AJ to clean up after himself so he won't drive his future wife nuts! ha.

Ellie is crazy! I see how she played you and got you to forget in only ten minutes all the bad things she's done recently. She probably is plotting her next move when she's being quiet or just quietly enjoying her victory at fooling you into forgiving her. 

We have been eating a lot of breakfast meals lately because we have so many eggs from the neighbor. I made scrambled eggs with homemade sausage cooked in it, put it in a burrito with cheddar cheese and a French toast casserole. Then the girls wanted just scrambled eggs cooked with the sausage in it for lunch over the weekend with some toast. We are not big on eating breakfast but do love having breakfast for other meals. Our one friend and my hubby's work buddy wants the recipe for the French toast casserole since he got to try it. Of course as soon as I did all that cooking they brought over 18 more eggs.


----------



## whitelop

Haha wow, thats a lot of eggs. I get one a day because only the adult hen is laying right now. The baby hens should start pretty soon, in the next few months. I can't wait to get like 5 or more eggs a day! I think it will be exciting. I might try to sell them, to try to recoup the cost of feed. They're eating me out of house and home. Its incredible. They're eating several pounds of feed a day, on top of all the kitchen scraps and whatever bugs they're finding in the run. I guess thats what happens when you have giant chickens, they have giant appetites. They're almost as big as the hen now, sometimes its hard for me to tell the difference between the hen and the black rooster, they're basically the same size now. haha. 
I'll go out and take some pictures of them for you guys.

Oh and I think I have an egg eater in my flock! OMG! I don't know how to fix that! I don't know if the egg just got cracked open, like if it got stepped on or something, but once they start eating eggs its REALLY hard to reverse. So thats great, I hope they don't get a taste for eggs because then I don't know what I'll do! I just hope it wasn't the hen, because she'll crack them open as soon as she lays them and eat them. Maybe it was just a one time thing and its over now. I've never had an egg eaten in the house like that, so hopefully *fingers crossed* it was just the one egg!


----------



## whitelop

Here are some pictures of the chicks and a short video so you guys can see them moving around. 











And the video.
View My Video


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I'm amazed at how quickly chicks grow. I'm following another RO member on Instagram, and she hasn't been on here lately but she has some chicks and they're also getting huge fast. Chickens everywhere! I still say that when I "grow up and get a house and settle down" that I want a little black hen in my back yard to give me fresh eggs


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

What beautiful chickens! You must get a lot of nice eggs from them. And wow, they are growing really fast. I can't believe how big they are. Chickens sure do grow fast! I agree with Missy, I'm definitely getting chickens some time in the future!


----------



## whitelop

I wanted to show everyone my "new" mirrors! They're not new, I've had them all for years and I've never put them up because I didn't like the way they looked. The two big ones were painted gold, I went through a difficult time and thought that my whole house should be "french country" and I was wrong. We were living at my in-laws house and their house is difficult to put a "theme" on, because its too new to be rustic, its to nice to be shabby chic, its not new enough to be modern and its to big to be comfortably french country. haha. So it was hard to decorate and we only stayed there for 6 months before finding this house and its a good thing I didn't do anything to their house. So the mirrors were metallic gold and terrible, my brain was in another place when I did it and there was even a gold chair to match, dear god. haha. Then the other little mirror was a goodwill or yard sale find, its cute but I never found the right place for it. 
So I've been sitting on the couch staring at this small wall for 2 years. There's nothing on the wall and finally it clicked for me, those mirrors! So today, I decided since its nice out, I'll paint the mirrors. Then I was thinking about color and how we're getting a new oriental rug soon and I didn't want the colors to clash since the rug is burgundy. So antique white it was for them. 
I think they all turned out great! I took AJ out with me and he played until I took him in to take a nap. It took me like 2 hours to do all three of them. 
I wasn't originally sure of the paint color, so I primed them with kilz. Then I decided to do just white and left the kilz on there. They weren't painted the best anyway, but it added to the "shabby chic" of it...because thats what my house is, shabby chic. hahaha. 





















Oh and my phone decided to take some great pictures today! haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow, I´ve missed a lot in just one day. I´m gonna try some of those recipes, zucchini is aubergine isn´t it ??? I only know that cos of the Italian lol. They sound really yummy. I love avocado and tomatoes with mozzarella cheese, same colours as the Italian flag and they call it an insalata tricolore. I use an olive oil, balsamic vinegar, salt and pepper and lemon juice dressing, mmmmmmmm. 

Those chicks aren´t chicks any more....they have grown so big and all look great. 

Ellie is a real head case but she does make me laugh so much, you must be crawling up the walls sometimes. How can such a small bun make so much noise. 

Those mirrors are lovely and the pics you´ve taken are so artistic with the sky and trees reflected, I just love them. 

Ten pounds in a week...that is amazing, bet you´re really pleased and feeling much better...keep up the good work but have a treat every now and again.


----------



## whitelop

Chris, zucchini is calabacín. Aubergine is eggplant, which is in the squash family, but its purple. 
Zucchini -- calabacin





Eggplant -- aubergine





Sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words, especially when the words are in a different language! haha. 

Ellie is crazy! She's done well today though, she hasn't been overly crazy. She's started flopping more which I think is great! She's so cute. I left her pen up today so she could be out of the cage, but still limited since I can't trust her. She's done really well. I need to wash the blanket that is under her pen, then I'll take some pictures of her highness. LOL 

I like the mirrors a lot too! I've been crafty as hell lately and they turned out just like I wanted and pretty good! haha. And the pictures of them turned out pretty cool too! lol 

I'm getting ready to start on the decorations for my best friends bridal shower. I originally was going to do simple things to keep with the trend of her simple wedding, but she informed me tonight that she was bold and snazzy stuff at the shower. So I have a lot more options with what I can do and I'm super excited about it! Its about to get hella glittery in my house! LMAO. I'm crafty as hell.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm glad Ellie is acting less crazy, lol. That's cute that she flops more. I can't wait to see the new pictures of her. 

Those mirrors look so pretty. I bet they will look great on your wall. I love how you painted them. I'm definitely liking the color of the frames. You are crafty!!!

Aww, that's great that you get to make all kinds of decorations for your friends bridal shower. How exciting! I'm sure you'll get super crafty making all that stuff!!! And I'm sure it willl be pretty fun.


----------



## whitelop

I think it will be pretty fun to make all the decorations for the shower! I'm going to use lots of blues and teals, with a pop of yellow here and there and some dark purple. So the bottles and stuff for the flowers will be those colors, with glitter and stuff like that. 
I'm also going to make the cake for her. Its going to be like an ombre cake, I'm going to make the icing white and when we cut into it, its going to surprise everyone that its dark to light purple. I'm also going to put some flowers on it, maybe my lavender will be in full bloom and pretty so I can use the lavender on it. 
Its going to be lovely, I'm really excited! 

Thanks Elise for liking my mirrors! They're really easy to do. I love the rustic antique look, a lot of the stuff in my house is antiqued. Some of it is by my hand and some is natural antiquing. 

We got the oriental rug last night, its red and huge! haha. Its really nice though, it makes our living room look bigger and much better! Now I can go pick fabric for my ottoman to go with the rug. The rug has lots of cream and navy blue in it, so maybe I'll do a navy fabric with very little or no pattern at all. I think that would look really nice. 
I also know what my next project will be after my ottoman! I think that one is going to be the bees knees and make my living room look great! LOL 

Oh and I have to tell you guys about last night. We were laying in bed, it was like midnight, trying to go to sleep. Then we hear a cat fight from somewhere within the house. I had to get up and go find the cats, haha. I went into the kitchen because I thought that maybe Ellie got out and one of the cats attacked her for pulling their fur out! But Ellie was in her box and the two cats that were inside were sleeping on the couch. I opened the door and the barn cat came and tried to come in, then Smokey ran in the house. They were fighting UNDER the house! haha. So I got a cup of cat food for the barn cat and went walking through my dark living room...and tripped over a game chair in the middle of the living room floor. I stubbed my toe and spilled cat food everywhere! haha. I cussed really loud and my husband laughed from upstairs, then I was laughing. My toe really hurts though! haha. It was pretty funny, stupid cats and my stupid husband who left the chair in the middle of the floor! 

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, it´s a courgette, I was thinking about it today when I was in the supermarket and looking at the aubergines.....would have been funny doing aubergine brownies instead of zucchini brownies. Come to think of it, we had zucchini chips at my friends bbq the other week, they were really nice. 

Flopping Ellie...I love seeing my buns flop, Houdini was doing it quite a lot this afternoon when Snowy was by the cage and he sort of flopped in front of Bandy so he could groom him. I just love it. 

I can imagine you in the dark, tripping up and cursing loudly...not always funny, I remember one Saturday morning, I walked into the door and broke my toe so be careful. 

Take some pics of your decorations for the bridal shower...you are one crafty chica so I´m sure they will be absolutely fab.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Happy Wednesday, Morgan!
I agree with Chris, please take pictures of the decorations you make for the bridal shower, sounds like you have some great ideas already!! 

You sound like me.. wandering around in the dark because you hear an animal noise. Usually I walk into walls, like straight up, haha. But I work at an orthopedic office, and I have seen some crazy breaks from just a stubbed toe, so again like Chris said, be careful, haha. d: I'm glad your cats ended up being okay, though! 

I hope that you got some good pictures of Ellie flopping, because I'd LOVE to see that!! <3


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I can't wait to see your decorations! I bet they will be fabulous! Yes, I agree with Chris and Danielle, definitely post pictures! I'm sure they will look great!

Haha, stupid cats fighting in the dark. Sorry you hurt your toe. Walking in the dark can be dangerous. I'm constantly bumping into walls in the dark, lol. Yes, be careful. 

I agree with Danielle, I'd love to see pictures of Ellie flopping, I bet it looks so cute!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Wow those babies got big!  oh and I LOVE your mirrors! Very nice! I don't like having mirrors in the house, I have no idea why, but I don't have a desire for one. BUt they always look great in other people's house! lol!!!
YES! You gotta be verrrry careful walking around in the dark, I ran into the doorway once and fractured my pinky toe and now its fatter than the other one. And I have ran into closed doors multiple times, I ALWAYS hit the wall with my hipbones (OUCH!) and basically....I am so clumsy....lol!
I wish I was more crafty! I like to do crafts but I have to have steps, I cannot come up with my own ideas...I guess I have no vision haha


----------



## whitelop

Bahha. Katie, I totally broke my pinky toe on a door frame! I was like 16 or so and I was at my step moms house with my friend and my dad. The house had this long hall way that all the rooms were on and my room was at the very end of the hallway. So I decided to do a Jete leap down the hallway, because I'm a total ballerina...not. Well, I got my pinky toe on the door frame and rolled into my room. I started laughing and screaming and crying and laughing, my dad came running in as my friend was hysterically laughing. He looked down at my foot and was like "OMG ITS F-ING BROKEN!" it was straight out to the side! Instant black toe. It was ruined from then on. 
Then when I was 17 I got that same pinky toe and the one before it stepped on and broken by a horse. RUINED! haha. 

So right now, there is a very large, very wily fly in my house. I can't get it! AHH! 

Here is one of the bottles I did today for the shower. It looks pretty good. There are a few things on it that are a little awkward, but I can fix those. I think I'm going to do blues and some pinks and reds and corals and still maybe a yellow pop here and there and still some purples too. So basically a rainbow, but not quite. Like a tasteful rainbow. hahaha. It'll look good because the flowers are going to be white. I'll take pictures as I do the things, I have a few months to finish everything before the shower. 
Oh please ignore my dishes behind the bottle. I don't have a dishwasher, so my clean ones go on the counter to dry!





I'm going to take some pictures of Ellie tomorrow. Its still pretty wet outside, so I don't want to put her outside yet. I have put her pen up full time now and I think she's liking it. It gives her a little extra room, its not super huge but its A LOT bigger than her cage! haha. Just until she gets spayed and starts to act right, then she can be in the kitchen like she was before. Until then...pen for her! haha


----------



## whitelop

I got my fabric for my ottoman last night. I went to JoAnn and got it from there. I did not have a pleasant experience there though. Everyone was a little rude and its not like I remember it. The old store was ONLY fabric stuffs with the stuff you need to sew the fabric. Now its like a full on craft store! I didn't even look around, but I should have because I need some modge podge to do some stuff. 
The fabric is pretty though, its navy blue with thin cream stripes. Its pretty durable feeling and should be good for the ottoman. I can't wait to get it all done! I'll probably do it this weekend, my husband is working out of town, so I'll be able to get it done. 

Today I'm finishing rearranging me backyard. I started yesterday but AJ woke up from his nap and it started to rain. I'm making a new seating area under my magnolia tree and it should look pretty good when I'm done.
I feel like I'm really getting stuff done in my house. All the projects here and there. I still have several things that I want to do, but I'm just doing them all one at a time. I'm trying to make my house a better place and its getting there! haha. 

So I've reverted back to bad eating habits. Not soda or fast food or junk food, but not eating enough. I'm still eating healthy but I still only eat like twice a day. I've been monitoring my calories and I eat anywhere from 700-1100 in a day. That can't be enough! haha. Then like a gallon of water a day. So I think when I drink several glasses of water I think I'm full and don't eat anything. But the snacks that I do eat are good, like grapes and cheese and yogurt or half an avocado. So I guess its good that I'm eating healthy, but I should probably work on eating more. Maybe? LOL 

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I've never broken my toe before, but a few years ago I cracked my leg. I was jumping on a trampoline and I don't know how but my leg somehow twisted and cracked the bone. Ow that hurted! I had to wear a cast for like two months.

We have a lot of flies here, so we just put up fly tape. That catches them.

The bottle is so pretty! I think it will look great with all the flowers. I love it! I'm sure your friend will love it. Great job!

I can't wait to see the pictures of Ellie. She is such a funny bunny.

The craft shop sounds cool, we have a craft shop near us too. I'll have to check it out someday. I'm sure your ottoman will look very nice with all those colors.

Wow, that's cool that you are making a seat under your mangolia tree. We have a weeping bamboo I'd like to put a bench under it when it grows to full hight.

At least your not eating junk foods, I was reading about a healthy food eater and he says eating only a little is good for you he eats only like two meals a day. So I don't know.


----------



## whitelop

Here are some pictures of Ellie. I have to fix the other ones, I'm not 100% sure how to do it in google drive. Google drive is stupid and difficult to use.


----------



## whitelop

This is her new enclosure! She likes it. Please excuse my gross floor. Its old left over pieces of linoleum that won't come up. Its just ugly. Thats on the project list!


----------



## JBun

All of your craft projects are looking so good! I bet it's fun to see all the changes you are making in your home. I always like when I've finished some project, and I can stand back and admire how it looks.

Ellie looks so happy and comfy in her pen. That's perfect for you and her. It gives her more space and you don't have to worry about little destructo bunny  You will love it so much after you get her spayed. Toby is already sooo much calmer, even just after a week. He's not as hyper, isn't trying to chew on his cage as much, and likes being petted more. I'm really glad I got it done. It's just the stress of the procedure and post recovery that is the hard part to get through.


----------



## whitelop

Here is my first coral rose! Its so pretty. The bush is like 7 feet tall and it didn't bloom last year, this year is the first! It smells lovely and I think its beautiful. I have a yellow, red and pink blooming now and the other yellow has buds on it. I can't wait until they're all in full bloom. They're such a lovely sight in the yard. 





Thanks Jenny, I think Ellie does look happier too. She's flopped out much more now and she just seems all over more happy! I can not wait to have her spayed. I just told my husband that I would wait until I got a little bit of money to help him pay for it, out of my chicken sale money. I don't think he really cares, but it makes me feel better. 
I hope that after her spay she calms down and gets more lovey. AND STOPS CHEWING ON STUFF! haha

Right now, AJ is using my resistance band to slap the floor and he's laughing so hard! He's totally chuckling and its SO funny! 

I got my mirrors hung up, they look great. I like them a lot. I also got my new seating area set up in the backyard, I think it looks pretty good. I made a hanging jar lantern to hang on the tree. I hung up my old old oil lantern and I think I'll make that into a bird feeder since the birds are already hanging out on it. I need to get more mason jars out of the woods to make some more lanterns. 
Its been a good day! haha.


----------



## PaGal

You have to show me your mason jar lantern...I have dozens of them. Of course we use ours for canning but I could always pilfer a few for lanterns.

I like your mirrors. The hubby and I both do not like modern furniture. We both love natural looking wood, mostly in lighter colors like light golden brown. As we have been renovating we have torn up the floor boards and door trim and have made our own. We spend a lot of time in the lumber looking for just the right pieces, ones with pretty knots or grain. Your mirrors are something we would like. Your home reminds me of the one we did live in. My hubby was raised in that home and it was supposed to be his. He renovated a lot of it before we started dating but we did more after. The outside of the house was sided but it was that pastel kind of green from the 50's. Some of the interior walls were painted the same color. The bathroom was all blue and not a pretty blue, even the tub. The master bedroom was dark paneling. It was horrible and looked so much better with the renovations. 

I love the rose. I did plant several at the other house. I will plant quite a few here. My grandfather planted roses and liked to relax while taking care of them. He worked two jobs so needed and deserved the relaxation. So roses always make me think of him which makes me like them even more.

Ellie is so pretty and tiny. I can't believe how shiny her fur is!


----------



## whitelop

Ellie is really small and shiny! I was looking at her today after I took the pictures of her, she's really shiny without the flash too. haha. I don't know why she's so small. She definitely at the really low end of her breed standard. 
I had to put another litter box in her pen yesterday, its the one thats next to her in the picture of her flopping. She was trying to use that spot underneath it as her pee spot, so a litter box went in. No more accidents, other than the maybe one stray poop! She's doing really well in her little area. 

Thanks for the compliments on my mirrors Denise! I like them too. Most of the stuff in my house is old, I think we only have one piece of modern furniture and thats the Ikea tv stand. But that thing is solid! haha. 
Everything else is natural wood color, including our wood paneling. The whole house is wood panel and its so dark! haha. I will leave the wood in the living room but I think I'll paint our front room white or something light so it helps to brighten up the house a little bit, since thats one of the brighter rooms in the house. There are also two hand built book cages in there, that are dark and need to be spruced up a bit. 
I'm also going to paint our end table to match our newly painted coffee table. My house is moving up in the world! haha

I love my rose bushes and my flower beds. Actually I'm not a fan of cut roses, I worked in a grocery store in the produce/florist and cut roses are picky little brats. But I love the bushes that I have. I have one transplant that as it turns out is a special kind of rose, at least I think. The backs of the rose petals are silverish and the tops are like this really deep red and some of the outer petals have a black tinge at the top. Its really pretty. 
Gardening makes me feel calm and gives me a sense of self. I like to see the things that I pick out bloom and prosper and it makes me feel good to have a pretty yard and pretty beds. They still need some work, but I'm getting to it. There aren't enough hours in the day for the things I need to do! haha.


----------



## lyndym

I love the mirrors too! And your phone did take great pics that day, hahaha. It looked so nice out, can't believe how blue the sky is! I feel like the sky is never that blue here, and we definitely don't have lovely green trees like that. Try palm trees that are sometimes scraggly and browning against a smoggy skyline. Okay, not all of them are disgusting, but I'm going city-stir-crazy, I can't wait to go camping this summer and get into some nature.

Ellie has the same flop position as Rory! With her back legs sticking out like that. Doc usually rights himself after a flop and goes into a loaf, or stretches himself way out flat with his back feet pointing straight back, hahaha.

What exactly is Ellie's cabinet? It makes a perfect rabbit house/rabbit supply holder, but what was it before?


----------



## PaGal

Our den had a paneling from the floor up about four feet and we thought of doing something similar but with a certain wood and I think it would look nice but we changed our minds as the den is our brightest room. Some of our rooms are somewhat dim because of the huge oaks at the front of the house but not dark like the other house was and we are just so enjoying the light in this house so we don't want to change that.

I prefer roses that are somewhat unusual like the ones that are more than one color. It's so hard for me to know what to do. We eventually want to build a large porch on the front and a patio at the back so do I plant now and have to deal with transplanting or do I wait. The wait could be years. There is never enough time in the day and too often not enough money in the bank. Ha. I keep myself on a budget so will only spend so much extra and I prefer if I have an idea to purchase all I need to finish the project at once. Once I start I get excited and impatient to see the outcome.

I don't do cut flowers at all. I think it's a waste, why cut a flower and enjoy for a week when you can get or be given one in a pot and it last for years and years, whether you keep it in a pot or plant it outside. They say to plant rose bushes near your windows to make it less likely someone will break in or for peeping toms because of the thorns.


----------



## whitelop

Lyndy, Ellie's cabinet is a bar in my kitchen. Its a functioning piece of kitchen equipment for me still, but below is Ellie's cage and a cubby of animal supplies and animal chemicals. haha. I'll take a picture of the whole bar, since I don't know if I've done that before! haha. So you guys can understand how its works in the kitchen. 

I've never seen Ellie stretch out with her legs behind her! I wish! She lays like that with her head up a lot, but now she stretches out on her side completely and puts her head down too! Like a REAL flop! haha. She put her head up for the picture because my floor creaked and scared her when I walked into the kitchen. 

That tree that is in the reflection of the mirror, is one of my favorite trees on the property. Its right next to my magnolia, thats why I put my outdoor table over there, between those trees. And the skies are always that color here, thats why they call it "Carolina blue skies". I couldn't imagine smog and brown scraggly palm trees! haha. I do love palm trees though, the closer you get to the coast here there are tons, we're in the Palmetto State! LOL I would totally have palm trees though. Like if I decided to make my pond into a swimming hole I would put palm trees around it and make it like an oasis. haha. I think that would be awesome! 

I'm trying to think of whats on the agenda for today? haha. I really need to clean out the chicken coops but jeez, thats a terrible job to do! LOL I really don't want to do it, but I guess I have to. They stink! I need to do a bunch of stuff out there but, ain't nobody got time for that! LOL

Happy Friday! I hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## whitelop

PaGal said:


> Our den had a paneling from the floor up about four feet and we thought of doing something similar but with a certain wood and I think it would look nice but we changed our minds as the den is our brightest room. Some of our rooms are somewhat dim because of the huge oaks at the front of the house but not dark like the other house was and we are just so enjoying the light in this house so we don't want to change that.
> 
> I prefer roses that are somewhat unusual like the ones that are more than one color. It's so hard for me to know what to do. We eventually want to build a large porch on the front and a patio at the back so do I plant now and have to deal with transplanting or do I wait. The wait could be years. There is never enough time in the day and too often not enough money in the bank. Ha. I keep myself on a budget so will only spend so much extra and I prefer if I have an idea to purchase all I need to finish the project at once. Once I start I get excited and impatient to see the outcome.
> 
> I don't do cut flowers at all. I think it's a waste, why cut a flower and enjoy for a week when you can get or be given one in a pot and it last for years and years, whether you keep it in a pot or plant it outside. They say to plant rose bushes near your windows to make it less likely someone will break in or for peeping toms because of the thorns.



I wouldn't want to get in my window with my big rose bushes, the thorns on it are like an inch long! haha. 

To be honest, I would totally plant everything that I wanted RIGHT NOW! Then move everything as you need to when the decks are being built. Most things transplant well, except hydrangeas I think they have a hard time sometimes and they're picky with sunlight. 
When I go to lowes, I look for the cheapest flowers that I can find that still look good. I go for the smaller buckets because they're cheaper and they're still going to grow even though they're small! People don't think about that sometimes I think. They want the big ones because they're already blooming and huge. That doesn't mean its going to last or live; so why pay like $10 extra dollars?! 
Its also a reason I only buy perennials for the yard, so I don't have to keep buying stuff, once I get to a certain point. I bought a fourth of what I did last year and next year hopefully I won't have to buy anything! 
Those are my tricks for the yard! haha. You probably know all that though! LOL


----------



## Katielovesleo3

"aint nobody got time for dat!" lol!!!!! 
That's a good idea about the rose bushes!!!!
I got some flowers...wel the roots...the ones in the little green bags? Well, I thought I would try them out bc the picture on the front all looked really cool!
I got pink peony, bleeding heart pink, clematis (some kind of viney blue flower), and daylilies. The rain is watering them for me today  and probably tomorrow too.


----------



## whitelop

Well, I think I broke my cats tail today. Ugh. I was walking in the house from the backyard and was on the phone. Fat Cat was walking out as I was walking in and I just threw the door shut and heard her squeak. Now she is holding her tail at a weird angle and its warm in a spot. Its so sad. I don't really know what to do! Maybe I should put a splint on it? haha. I feel really bad about it. She seems okay, other than holding it at weird angle. Maybe she it is just bruised or something, hopefully not broken. 

Well I called today about a truck load of sand, $102 delivered. I don't know if thats expensive or not. What do you guys think? I really need it for the coops, so I'm going to talk to my husband tonight and ask him what he thinks. 

Oh and I made some pigs in a blanket today. The little smokies sausages with american cheese and rolled in crescent rolls...omg so good! AJ really likes them too, I gave him a little ketchup to dip them in and he ate them all up! haha. They were really easy too. I made like 30 because I cut the crescent rolls in half to fit the wieners better! 
I'm also making a meal plan, to try to cut down on our food expenses. Its hard to make a plan. haha. I'm going to start making weekly snacks and desserts on Sundays. I'm going to start making granola bars and stuff like that for AJ and I to snack on during the day. I probably should have just eaten some grapes not pigs in a blanket! hahah. That was bad! Oh jeez.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Love flowers but hate gardening but we had rose bushes in our garden when I was little and they were great...the flowers you buy in the store never smell like they did, I loved them. 

I just love all out flops, Houdini and Snowy do them all the time but when Bandy does one, I´m so amazed as he´s not really a flopper but his are too much with that fur and those big feet and fuzzy butt. You must try and get a pic of her, I bet she´s just gorgeous.

Pigs in blankets, I love them but in the UK they are little sausages wrapped in smoky bacon...my Spanish friend loves them but we usually only do them at Christmas with the lunch on Christmas Day.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I loved the new pictures of Ellie, she is an adorable bunny! And she is so small. How old is she now?

I loved the picture of the coral rose. Its so pretty! I would love to have a few of those growing around here. Maybe I'll buy some. I love roses they are so pretty.

Yes, I'm sure Ellie will be much different after her spay. I'm sure you'll like her better. Hopefully she'll be less destructive and more cuddly.

I'm sorry your cat is hurt. Hopefully she didn't brake her tail. She should be fine though. I'm sure she'll heal quickly.

I'm not sure if $102 is exspensive, I know nothing about the price of sand, haha. It doesn't sound too exspensive to me, but than again, I don't know a thing about buying sand.`

Pigs in blankets are yummy! I can't get enough of them.


----------



## whitelop

I don't think its too much for the sand either. I'm going to call around and see how much other places are. Unfortunately for me, its a necessary thing to have clean chicken coops. The mud and the humidity make the smell awful and its time consuming to do deep cleans and its hard when its mud. So sand acts like a litter box, the poop sits on top of it and you can scoop or rake it away. So basically they'll have a big ole litter box! haha. Its so much easier in the house and it will be much easier in their run. And them walking on mud for long periods of time isn't good, it can cause bumblefoot. The plus side other than easy cleaning is, sand is cool so it will help to keep them cooler in the hot summer months. 

I think the Fat Cats tail is okay, I think its just bruised. Poor thing. I feel really bad about it!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yeah it didn't seem very expensive. How long does the sand last? I mean how often do you have to replace it? 

Yes, Fat Cats tail probably isn't hurt too bad. Hopefully its just bruised. Don't beat yourself up about it. I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------



## PaGal

The cost of sand sounds decent. We had a ton of sand delivered twice when building the garage and I looked for one of our receipts but couldn't locate any and I know we have them as I saved all of the remodel receipts. I just can't remember where I put them all. What can I say, it's Friday night! 

I wouldn't think they would splint a cats tail if it was broken. I would think it would be like splinting a knuckle which causes the bone to fuse and then it can't be bent although I'm not sure if a vet would maybe pop the bones back into alignment though. Something heavy once fell on my hubby's cat and broke it's leg. She had to have surgery but the vet did tell him just how indestructible cats seem to be. In his opinion they heal well on their own from most things.

That's what I do. I only buy perennials and I also like going near the fall and buy the marked down plants that are half dead. I bought bushes before that were so tiny and half dead for 1.50, I figured if they died I would only be out 3.00. They didn't die and grew to be 4ft X 3ft. I loved them and want more but can't remember the name. I haven't had a plant die yet that I bought half dead, I think they thrive because they are so happy someone loved them when they were at their worst! Ha.

We use the crescents but put some ham or turkey (you can use lunch meat) and chees in the middle and then roll them up and cook them. The girls love them and especially since they can do the prep work. I just put them in the toaster oven so no one but me gets burnt.


----------



## JBun

If you get that truckload of sand and have any leftover, you could have them dump it next to your pond to get a start at making your beach 

Cats are really resilient. She'll probably heal up in no time.


----------



## whitelop

So I've become that person. That person that sits up on a Friday night, watching a self induced Law&Order: SVU marathon, making paper flowers.  
My husband asked me earlier what craft stuff I got last night, so I run off the list of: glitter, wire, coffee filters and modge podge(which is an adhesive/can do everything with it). He just looked at me and was like..."are you like Craft McGyver?" LOL I was like, "I guess. I'm making flowers and I just like glitter."
And I've really watched like 19 episodes of Law&Order today. 

I just made like 6 paper flowers, they look great! They're coffee filter peonies, which I've probably already said. I also just dyed a jar coral. I've had serious difficulty with this bottle today. The dye didn't take the first time and this go round, it fell in the trash, which had rabbit litter in the bottom of the bin! AHH! I got it and its cleaned off now. But after it fell in the bin, I just wanted to throw the bottle out the window! 

I think the Fat Cat is okay! She's kind of acting like she doesn't feel well though. Shes old, she's 12, her birthday was in April. So I hope that hurting her tail didn't start a downward spiral to death. Does that happen? I hope not. 

Coffee table project, gets started tomorrow. Hopefully I'll be able to make some progress!


----------



## PaGal

I was so thinking of you last night. To the point if I had your number I would have called you. I was looking for something to watch on tv which I do maybe twice a week. It being Friday I was just in a tired stupor. There was like nothing on but I came across Hoarders. I have watched the show several times but typically for me it's almost like if you have seen it once then the rest are all the same but I read the info and it was a man that hoards rabbits and a lady that hoards chickens. 

Both of them were regular hoarders. They kept too much stuff and could barely move through the house. They were both the dirty hoarders. Like some people just keep buying stuff and filling up the house but it's new stuff and the house is as clean as any house full of that much stuff can be but then you have the ones where there is trash all over and old food. 

They wound up taking 24 rabbits out of the house. He brought home like two but after that it was just them breeding. They chewed all through the walls and the floors were just wall to wall bunny poo. Like we all know how much one bun can poop in a day now multiply that by 24 and it never cleaned up for a few years. They said at the end they were all adopted and most weren't in bad shape although one had some injuries probably from fighting but he was hopping around and all.

The chicken lady was just mean and angry and yelled all the time and animals were in bad shape and dead ones. She refused all help in the end and the city or state or whatever charged her over the condition of the animals. I assume they took all of the animals from her.

Usually I feel for the people hoarding especially since they are usually harming just themselves really. But these two made me mad since they had animals living this way and they were both just angry people. They ran their mouths, cussed people out and were just plain mean.

Have you seen those ones? And it's not that I thought you might turn into bunny/chicken hoarder, I just know you like the show and since you like chicken and buns I figured you would really have been interested in this show although it's hard to watch the animals suffer like that.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love Law and Order SVU, I watch it nearly every day as there are two episodes on Spanish tv every night, in English though although I could listen to them dubbed into Spanish if I wanted. 

I can´t imagine hoarding so much stuff that you can hardly get in the house but having animals that you´re not looking after is terrible. I can just imagine the amount of poop as I´ve just been behind the sofa cleaning and wow, those bunnies can sure clear it out lol.

I think you could the craft McGyver, I used to love that show, they repeated it here until just a while ago...he was so hot with that hair, still like him in Stargate as well. 

Pics of the flowers, you are so creative.

Sure the cat´s tail will be fine, they do say they have nine lives.


----------



## lyndym

I would love to see a whole picture of Ellie's cabinet! I think it's awesome when people have their rabbit houses as actual furniture. I'm hoping to find something neat like that or get a great NIC situation going on WHENNN Doc and Rory are bonded. 

I like palm trees too, don't get me wrong, but sometimes the palm trees here just look urban instead of tropical. I much prefer the palms in Hawaii! Please make your swimming pong into an oasis. An oasis surrounded by chickens, hahaha!

I hope Fat Cat feels better!


----------



## PaGal

I watch Law& Order and SVU at times. I don't have too much time for watching tv. 

I loved McGyver and then became a huge fan of Stargate. Oneil was my fav!


----------



## whitelop

I do love Hoarders, but I don't know if I've seen those episodes. That is totally insane though. I've seen ones where they always have a ton of cats.
Was the one with the chickens, like her in a trailer and the chickens were in dog kennels and stuff, with so much poop that they were like six inches above the bottoms of the cages? And she had goats and stuff too, and was a total terrible old B and so rude and vulgar? I've seen that, if its the same episode. 
I hate when people treat animals like that, its not fair to the animals. Even chickens have feelings and get depressed and upset. 

Today my friend, her mom and I went all over the place, to get things for the bridal shower. It was such a long day! We looked at so much stuff and we got a lot of stuff too. I got some candle holders to cover with glitter, I did two of them and they look pretty good! haha. I'll share pictures tomorrow. I'll also put up pictures of the coffee filter flowers. 

My dad took AJ for the night and we're going over their for a Mothers Day brunch tomorrow, then my mom is coming over for lunch. Hopefully the weather will hold up so we can sit outside and cook burgers on the grill! My husband and I went to lowes and got some herbs and a new window box. I got some cilantro, parley and basil. I also got a few basil for the chicken coops and a lavender for the coops, to help with the flies. 
Can rabbits have basil? I think so, but I can't remember everything, haha. Can they have greek basil? I got regular sweet basil and greek basil. So whatever Ellie can't have can go to the chickens and then the other will go in the window box. 

I wanted to talk about my coffee intake. LOL. Since I'm sleeping better on the new mattress, I've noticed that I'm a lot more amped up during the day! I sleep better and drink my normal like 4 cups of coffee a day. Today I realized, as I was bouncing off the walls, that I think I'm drinking too much coffee during the day. hahahahaha. I like feeling like I can do anything during the day and I'm getting A LOT more done, with the projects and the housework and the garden and the chickens and all of it. But its amazing how much different you feel when you sleep good at night! haha. I'll probably stop drinking so much coffee...when I'm done with my house projects. Which really means never.
I drank like a sip of coke today, because I was so thirsty; it was terrible! I have no taste for soda anymore. I also ate like 3 bites of a piece of pizza today and it was disgusting too! I just don't like that stuff anymore...which is great! haha. 

Happy Mothers Day everyone! 

Ugghhh...more paper flowers! haha.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Lyndy - I loved your comment because you said WHEN and not IF.  Good for you, I am thinking positive for your two too!! Also the NIC cages everyone talkes about? Those are those interlocking cube shelfs right? Because I just tried to make a wall out of them.. and had the time of my life, NOT. It was sooooo horrible n I ended up screaming and cussing a ton, actually. O:| 

Morgan, ohhh my gosh. Poor Fat cat! I am sure he is fine, and I think it'd be strange for you stepping on his tail to put a downward spiral... so I hope he is okay, and if not, maybe you gotta take him to the vet? As much as that sucks, I know. 
:\ 

Happy Mothers day to YOU.  Take pics of your flowers, I'm sure they came out AMAZING. Also, I tend to get stuck on a show and watch a ton of them, too. Right now I'm addicted to Ceaser Milan... haha. Dog Training.. or as he says Dog Pyschology.  

Bunnies CAN have basil. That's what I read, anyways, and I have been given to my boys. GusGus tends to eat anything & everything, he's not picky.. Tucker has become more picky and he's driving me nuts! 

I wish I could not like pizza and stuff anymore! I don't think I can ever get to that point... tomorrow we're eating chinese food with Mike's mom and my mom.. I'm so excited because I LOVE chinese food, haha, but it's so not good for me haha.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yep, bunnies can have basil & Greek basil. I bought a little Greek basil plant from the produce market and Monty gladly ate some the half-shriveled leaves that were on it, and a sprig of some totally live stuff from it. She's had sweet basil from the store, too. I need to see if I can get some of my old seeds to sprout. I've had good luck lately growing things. My (indoor) windowboxes of greens are doing well, I started a pineapple plant from the top of the fruit, I'm sprouting an avocado pit, and I got a mango seed out of the **** pit and got it to start a root!

Oh, and my houseplants are growing out of control and need to be transplanted. Ugh, stupid things. JUST STAY THE RIGHT SIZE FOR THE POT I PLANTED YOU IN.


----------



## whitelop

I love chinese food too! Or at least I did, I'm not sure if I like it anymore because I haven't eaten any lately. I REALLY REALLY want some spicy pork tacos off a taco truck. Is that weird? I passed a truck today but I was with friends and they don't eat food off trucks. HAHA. I don't know why, I love truck food! 

I go through periods where I don't like anything. Like, I'll go through my fridge and see nothing good or go in the cabinet and see nothing to eat. I had to actually choke down a yogurt this morning, it was terrible. Today was one of those days where I didn't want anything, so I barely ate because nothing tasted good. Sometimes food is just gross. 
On most days when I don't like anything, I drink a lot of coffee or tea. Its a terrible way to eat, but oh well. haha. 

Okay, well if she can have basil(amazingly enough, I have yet to actually look at my list and see if she can or not) Not that I don't believe you Danielle, but I just like to double check! haha. I'll put a regular basil in the window box and put the greek out by the chickens. The greek has a VERY pungent fragrance, so hopefully it will be the one to help keep the flies away (and cleaning the coop probably would help keep the flies away too!) 
Dang, I should have picked up a peppermint to put on my outdoor table, to keep the mosquito's away from the table! Arg. I would just like to say that I had a really hard time spelling 'mosquito' just now. Google spell check couldn't even help me because I had a total mental block. I actually had to use the google search bar as spell check and it was even like 'wtf are you talking about?' until I really had to sound it out. Tonight is not my night. 

Once again, Happy Mother's Day! Even if you don't have skin babies, you have fur babies that would die without you! So yay to you guys too!


----------



## whitelop

HolyHandGrenade said:


> Yep, bunnies can have basil & Greek basil. I bought a little Greek basil plant from the produce market and Monty gladly ate some the half-shriveled leaves that were on it, and a sprig of some totally live stuff from it. She's had sweet basil from the store, too. I need to see if I can get some of my old seeds to sprout. I've had good luck lately growing things. My (indoor) windowboxes of greens are doing well, I started a pineapple plant from the top of the fruit, I'm sprouting an avocado pit, and I got a mango seed out of the **** pit and got it to start a root!
> 
> Oh, and my houseplants are growing out of control and need to be transplanted. Ugh, stupid things. JUST STAY THE RIGHT SIZE FOR THE POT I PLANTED YOU IN.



Wow Missy! Thats great! You're doing better than I am with the growing stuff from seed. Right now, I'm working on my second attempt on rooting an avocado seed. I put that sucker outside, I'm not dealing with the bright window stuff anymore, its hot and sunny, stuff grows in the sun, its a foreign food and its sunny everywhere thats foreign expect northern Europe so it will grow outside. haha. 
AND I never had luck with the pineapples. I think I tried to grow one when I was a teenager, but I was a teenager and that didn't go well. Plus, now that I've seen them grow and the way they look with the little pineapple growing from the lots of pineapple spikey leaves, it creeps me out. Like a spider with a baby spider head and well...basically like Alien. haha. 
It sounds like your thumb is SUPER green right now! Which is awesome and it should make you feel good because it feels good to grow things!
I really love the way mangos taste, but I'm totally allergic to them and it makes my mouth feel funny. haha. Its like my lips get sunburned after eating a mango, so I try to steer clear. Which sucks because I never got to try mango salsa before my allergy got REALLY bad. LOL Thats what happens when you start shopping at the Spanish grocer and you eat like 3 mangos a day for 7 days straight, you develop a weird allergy.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow, I didn´t know there were two types of basil, mine love it and will eat loads of it. The stuff I give them has a lovely pungent smell and it´s their favourite herb. now, I´ll have to google to see the difference between greek basil and normal basil. 

I love coffee but can´t drink too much but never drink soda and I don´t miss it at all. 

Yes, let´s have a look at the whole of Ellie´s cabinet, she always seems so happy in there.


----------



## whitelop

My mom came over today for a few hours for lunch. Ellie was laying in her pen, like a bunloaf, then she got up and stretched and yawned. My mom was like, wow I've never seen her do that, that was kind of weird! haha. Then she told me that Ellie looked like a cat! And that she was very cat like! haha. I thought it was funny, I was like she doesn't look like a cat! At least I don't think that she does, if she does its because she's been around cats for so long! haha. 

I got some stuff planted today and it was a pretty nice day!


----------



## lyndym

Danielle, hahaha, your post made me laugh about your NIC troubles. I can picture myself doing that too and just throwing everyone out a window. Well, really wanting to throw everything out a window, hahaha. And yes, I refuse to say "if"!!

Happy Mother's Day, Morgan! I laughed at your skin babies/fur babies comment.  Sounds like you had a lovely day! And at your mom's comment about Ellie looking like a cat, I've always thought rabbits looked like cats when yawning! Luke loves it when they yawn and gets really excited when he sees a bun yawn, hahaha. He likes to roar as they do it.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I see her yawn all the time and my cats yawning all the time, so maybe I don't see it. But after she stopped stretching and yawning, she said she still looked like a cat rabbit. Maybe its her white whiskers on her black face or her eyes or something. She's a delicate looking rabbit, so maybe thats it?!

Danielle, I would never mess with those NIC grids, what a huge pain in the ass! I don't like most things that I have to put together like that. You should have seen me putting fence up for the chickens, LOL. 

Okay, so this morning has been a crappy morning...well, literally. My husband woke me up in really jackass way because he didn't know where his wallet was. I told him I didn't know, then thought about it and he walked outside and I told him it was in the car. He looked in there couldn't find it. Then stomped through the house looking, slamming our french doors and slamming stuff around in the kitchen. It was 7 am and I thought that I would actually be able to sleep until like 8 because AJ was still asleep. Until the hub stomped upstairs and yelled for me to get up and help him find the wallet. I told him I didn't know where the hell it was and he was like "well, you should you're the last one to get my card out of it and you're the one who loses everything." I was like oh really?! Since I KNOW where MY wallet is!" Then I told him that I took his card out at the walmart in the CAR and then put the card in the door hold of the car and he got it out before he started cutting grass and put it on the counter. I then took it later and went to the store, putting the card back on the counter. So the wallet is in the CAR unless you took it out! He went back to the car and then found it. Came back upstairs and was like I found it, have a good day. I told him to go f himself. I did leave out some stuff that he said to me, because he gets a little rude and takes seriously low blows. He totally ruined my morning and then told me that he told me I ruined his morning. Because I wouldn't find his wallet for him. 
AND THEN, I come downstairs and make coffee. I'm very stuffed up right now, so I can't barely smell anything. BUT I can smell poop. haha. I was making coffee and trying to get AJ something to drink, I walk to the fridge and get a big whiff of poop. I look around and see nothing, then realize the smell is coming from next to the fridge. I'm looking on the floor and see nothing. Next to the fridge is where I store Ellie's litter, its in a big 6 gallon bucket thing with no lid. So I look up and there is a huge poop in the litter scooper in Ellie's litter! I was puzzled at first because that meant a cat had to jump up there and poop and then I was thinking why the hell wouldn't they just poop on the floor? Then I saw that it was Smokey's poop and she's the only one who will seek out the litter in the house to use it. I'm thankful that she didn't poop in the floor, but jeez, its the rabbits litter! haha. OMG. 

So what a crappy morning. Literally! Ugh. Now time to chug like 3 more cups of coffee and hope that my nose unplugs itself and I can get some stuff done. I pretty much wasted the weekend this weekend and I am behind in some things. Stupid house. But I had fun with my mom and fun shopping. Stupid chores. haha. 

Happy Monday! Hopefully it will be less crappy for everyone else!


----------



## JBun

Sorry your morning has started out bad  Hopefully it will get a little better.

I hope you had a good Mothers Day at least. It sounds like you probably did. Though I don't know if planting things would consitute a good mothers day for me  I spent most of my mothers day letting the kids play with my bunnies outside in a playpen I set up on the grass. Though technically, the kids were just watching the rabbits play, and trying to get a little pet in if the buns would let them. Toby and Riley actually did pretty good together. Not too many attempts at humping, so the hormones are fading. Oh, Toby was so funny this weekend. I finally got around to adding a shelf to his cage and now he spends all his time up there flopped out and resting, when he's not eating. In fact I saw his first full flop up on his shelf, and he nearly rolled right off the edge when he did it, haha. Now I just need to get shelves made for all the other buns.... Eventually 

I can kind of see the Ellie/cat thing. Maybe it IS her coloring. The black and white is kind of cat like isn't it? As long as she doesn't have an identity crisis being around cats all the time. We like our little bad bunny, haha


----------



## whitelop

Haha. The cats are bad too, so I guess it just runs in my animal family!
Yes, I think black and white is a cat thing, they're called tuxedo cats. So maybe my mom thinks she looks like a cat because of her "tuxedo" coloring. Who knows, that lady is crazy. 
Jenny, its good that your boys aren't humping each other that much anymore. Hopefully you'll be able to start the bonding for them soon! Will you just put them in one big cage? I know what you mean about putting a shelf in the cages, I REALLY need to put one in for Ellie, but I haven't gotten around to that yet. Its on the project list, so maybe one day she'll get a shelf! haha. 

Well to add to a crappy day, I set a fire in my oven with a chicken nugget and its a mess in there now! AHH. My husband came home for lunch because he had to go to the doctor because his sinus' are bothering him so bad. He went back to work thank god, because I'm still mad about this morning. But he did apologize. And AJ is being SUPER whiny today. I wish I could just go back to bed and start this day over! 
On the other hand, Ellie is being a good girl today! She's chewing on the toys she's supposed to and not the floor or anything weird. So, its like bizarro world today.


----------



## PaGal

I typed up a bunch of crap and it disappeared. It's been a very disappointing and sad day. Hopefully the 'puter won't mess with me any more.

That was the Hoarder episode. The woman's lucky I can't jump through the TV because she really did need an attitude adjustment and the man with the rabbit should be wearing diapers because he acts like a little child. 

Keep your basil cut back or it will go to seed. When it goes to seed you will have little baby basil plants everywhere. Unless you would like little baby basil plants.

You probably know this already but what I do with any seed large enough to handle such as corn, watermelon or bean is to place a few layers of damp paper towels in the bottom of a glass baking dish. You could also use a plastic container. I then cover the seeds with a few layers of damp paper towels and cover the baking dish with a lid. You can also use plastic wrap. I then place it in a dark, warm area. In my case on a shelf above my dryer but it can work in a closet or cupboard. Anywhere from one day to three days later the seed will have grown a root if the seed is good. I then plant the seed. It takes a few days off of the growing process and you know what you plant will grow. Most go into our garden but it could be done for a plant you choose to grow in a pot. 

I hate when you grow a seedling and it grows wimpy and does not survive or it doesn't make it because of transplanting. I haven't had these problems since I started planting the rooted seeds. Last year we even had some birds pull some of our baby corn plants. The ones that still had the seed attached to the root I replanted and they all grew. We have never had transplanted corn survive before.

You really are having a bad day. I hope it gets better.


----------



## JBun

Maybe Ellie can sense the mood in the house, and knows she better behave herself today or she'll be in a boatload of trouble, haha. You need at least one creature behaving itself, right?

Yeah, when I bond those two, I'll just combine their cages to one bigger one. Toby will be so happy to have a buddy he can just lick all day


----------



## Chrisdoc

Ellie the rabbit cat...that is so funny but yes, maybe it is her colour and maybe she is learning things from those cats...at least she was being a good little girl today so she must have know you were having one of those days. 

I hate it when someone asks you if you know where something is and you tell them and they tell you it´s not there and then you get up to look yourself and find it....that´s probably just what he wanted you to do so good on you for not doing it. And the chicken nugget...well, I know that feeling when something burns in the oven but I´ve never set it on fire...don´t you wish you could sometimes press the rewind button lol.

Jenny that is so funny with Toby nearly rolling off the shelf, I so hope those two bond really quickly, it´ll be lovely to see them together. 

Denise, I wouldn´t mind little basil plants everywhere. Mine absolutely adore it and would eat a plateful every day.


----------



## whitelop

I've never set a fire in my oven either! haha. My husband had a fire issue last year, but it was a little cooking spray on the hot hot burner or something stupid like that. But the chicken nugget fell on the burner thing of the oven and it was like instant flame! haha. I was cussing and SO mad about it. 
Ugh, AJ has been SO bad today. He's been whiny AND violent. He keeps hitting me in the face and its terrible. My husband is playing golf and should get home soon, I have to go get chicken feed and take a much needed break from this house. 

I'm going to let the basil go to seed thats out by the chicken coops, but the one in the window box I'll keep it so it doesn't go to seed. 
I just haven't had much luck with the avocado seed these two go rounds. The new one is outside and in the sun, but the first one I tried to do was when it was still cold outside and I was trying to root it in the window. So it didn't work. Hopefully this second one will root and I can pot it. 
I didn't do seeds this year, other than green beans. I also did those in the "wrong" way but they sprouted and they're like 6 inches tall. I left them outside though, in the sun and in the two week rain we had. They've done really well. I should probably plant them in ground, so they actually grow! haha. 
Last year I went the seed route and it went well, this year I didn't want to go through all that so I just bought the plants from lowes that were already growing. 

I have a headache today, ugh. Thats just added to the bad day.


----------



## whitelop

So I know it sounds like I've been really complainy lately, but I kind of am. haha. Sorry. My husband is sick and good god thats terrible to put up with. So I have a child who is whining at me on one side and the other side my husband is moaning and groaning and sniffling and coughing and asking me to get this and that. I'm just thinking the last time I was sick, I asked you to get me something and you told me to get it myself because I was closer to the kitchen. Really?! haha. 
I don't know why men are such babies when they get sick, I'm not like that. I still have to go on with my day and do everything like normal even though I feel and look like walking death. Or god forbid that I have a migraine, which happens like once a month; the hub doesn't care about that. I still have do everything like normal. But if he gets a little headache, he has to lay in bed for a whole day. Its bull****. 

Wow, I'm sorry you guys. He's making me insane! I just have no sympathy for him at all. Is that wrong? I feel like I shouldn't cater to everything. I'll do a few things, but I can't take an adult whining at me for a drink and then a two year old whining at me for whatever it is at that moment. 
Its just one of those times for me when I feel very overwhelmed by my child and my husband. And when they both get on my nerves. Oh well, it will get better and be okay. They'll stop being annoying eventually! 

And out of all of this, with them being so crazy, Ellie has been the one to keep her head about her! haha. How crazy is that?! I'm normally going crazy trying to stop her from doing bad things. But the last few days, she's been really good! She's been laying on her blanket and looking adorable. She hasn't thrown her food bowl around or spilled her water! Shes just been really good, which takes a load off my mind for sure! But next week when I get my head together, she'll probably go crazy and be terrible! 

I walked in the kitchen and saw her yesterday and she looked so cute! I took one picture that was blurry so she put her head up. But she WAS laying with her head on her front feet, kind of cat like. haha. She's so cute! And maybe a little cat like.


----------



## audrinasmommy88

She has gotten so big! Aww little Ellie is growing up  Men are the worst when they are sick. I swear they act like theyre dying! Plucks my nerves. But when a woman gets sicks we still take care of the house, the kids, manage to get ourselves dressed and dinner cooked. Men are babies! I said something to my mother in law the last round of shots Liam had to get about how much he screamed and cried and audrina NEVER cried like that with shots. 2 mins of crying and she was done. Liam is like 2 HOURS!!! She said "well he is a little man"....DUH WHY DIDNT I THINK OF THAT!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh gee, well at least Ellie is helping and not being bratty!  chin up!!!! *lightly punches chin* 

That is the sweeeeetest picture what a cutie pie! 

I don't have any sympathy for men who are babies when they are sick. I got really lucky with Leo. When he gets sick he says "the best way to get better is to work the sickness out of you" then he goes off to work. He will cough in the middle of the night and wake me up but it's ok!


----------



## lyndym

Ellie is laying just like Rory in that pic! That is Rory's go-to lounge position, all proper with her little feet together in the front, hahaha. 

Men are annoying sometimes. A lot of the time. Luke has really bad allergies, and randomly he'll get really whiny about it and be like, "Ughhhh I think I'm getting siiick and I'm so busyyy I can't be siiiick." Then the next day he's fine, turns out it was just allergies. The same thing will happen again, and I'll tell him, "You always say that, then it turns out you just have allergies." and he looks at me like I'm insensitive, but really, I'm just smart! And it usually turns out he's not getting sick. Boy who cried wolf. Cried sick?

I couldn't imagine having a child and a guy to deal with all the time, especially since it sounds like AJ's being a real pill. I get frustrated enough with the rabbits misbehaving! Good thing Ellie is on good behavior right now.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, men are such babies when they´re not well. We just accept it´s happening and get on with things. it´ll go in its own good time. Doesn´t help if AJ is being whiny as well but it will pass Morgan, you have so much patience. 

That is a great picture of Miss Ellie, that´s her sphinx pose, royal and unreadable, she is looking great, I just love that little black and white furry bundle. I think she guesses you´re not having a good day and decides to give you a break lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, men can be really whiny when they get sick. I don't think I would be able to put up with it. But like Chris said, it'll pass. 

That is such a cute picture of little Elvira. I agree with the others she's really growing up. She's so adorable, and I love her cute little pose. Ash sits like that too sometimes. She looks like she's acting like a little queen on her red carpet, haha.


----------



## JBun

Maybe Ellie has finally grown out of her teenage phase. One can always hope


----------



## PaGal

I am sorry your family has been so annoying for you lately. I remember those days and can honestly say I do not miss them. I can remember once in my 1st marriage we all got so sick. I made Dr.s appointment for everyone but me. We didn't have insurance at the time. On top of the fee for three appointments everyone was prescribed 2-3 meds and one med alone cost $75.00!

I was so sick there are parts I still to this day cannot remember. Funny thing was it took me only a day longer to get over it than everyone else with the meds. Hopefully your hubby will start to feel better and stop the whining soon.


----------



## whitelop

My husband came home yesterday from work at like noon, scared the crap out of me. He came in the backdoor and scared me to death! haha. He wasn't terrible yesterday, just a little annoying. I was irritated anyway, so it wasn't really his fault. AJ was cruisin' for a bruisin' yesterday though, he was SO bad. We figured out that when he comes back from one of our parents house, he comes back acting like a loon. He went to my dads on Saturday night and my dads girlfriends boys were there. There wrestle all the time and beat each other up, so AJ came back and now he thinks if you're close to the floor you're fair game to hit and body slam. Its not fun, its making me crazy! So no more going to my dads when the boys are there, because they teach him bad things. Then when he comes back from my MIL's he's whiny because he's used to get everything he wants and it makes me so mad! haha. I told my husband that he's not going anywhere anymore, I'll be the only one to blame for his terrible behavior because no one else can influence him! Just kidding, he loves his grandparents. 

My husband stayed home today too, he woke up this morning at like 6 and was really unhappy. He had a headache, couldn't breathe, coughing. The whole nine yards. So I got him a cool wash cloth, he was hot. So he's staying home, hopefully I can be more compassionate towards him and not be an insensitive bitch like normal! haha. But it just throws a wrench in my whole day because its weird having him here and now I feel like I can't do anything because I'm like under the microscope or something. I'm trying out a new cleaning schedule this week, so its really throwing me off. haha. 

I don't know if anyone else has a problem or has had a problem with this, but we have moths. That sounds totally weird. But they we do, they get into everything. Like food. They lay eggs in the dry goods and ruin everything. Like today, I was going to make pancakes, but I saw that the box wasn't in a bag and I didn't trust it, so I poured the mix out and it felt gritty like there was stuff in it. So I threw it out and told my hub that I was going to get containers to put everything in. This is not the first time that its happened. Its disgusting! I've never ever had this problem with other bugs, but MOTHS?! Thats a weird thing! haha. 

Now I'm off to have a weird day with my hub home when he shouldn't be. 
Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## PaGal

It's a shame how other people can influence kids. AJ is still young so of course if he plays with boys rough housing he's going to think it's ok. Boys typically act that way as it is. You just have to be consistent with your rules and teaching him how he is expected to behave at home. It sure does take a lot of work and effort though because yes, kids do make you go over and over and over it. Hang in there!

My hubby always calls when he's on the way home. Sometimes someone has to stop by to get something out of the garage during the day and he'll call then to let me know so I expect it. He's funny but I do appreciate it. He scares me all of the time though like just walking up to me when I don't realize he's there. 

The farmer guys scared the bejeesus out of me yesterday. I just started cutting grass and I wear ear plugs. They don't block out all of the sound but it's better than not having them. Well between that and the mower sound I could hear I thought I heard a faint noise as I was riding along the very edge of our yard right where it turns to drive way. I looked up and right, I mean right beside me was the farm equipment. I'm not sure what it's called but they used it to spray the fields and has tires taller than my hubby's work van and wide enough apart he could drive under it easily. All I heard was a faint noise and certainly did not expect to see that behemoth and close enough I could have touched it!

It always throws me off when the hubby stays home from work. Not that I mind having him here. I love having him around but like you said it alters your schedule. 

We had issues with moths many years ago. One even flew into my ear which for me and my phobia was horrifying! What might work for some of your items and cost less is to use clothes pins on bagged foods. So if you say have a bag of chips then just roll up the top of the bag and then put a clothes pin on it. If your pancake mix is in a bag and then in a box you can also do that. We do that with our bagged food just to keep it fresh and if someone knocks a bag down getting something else then it doesn't spill all over. If you roll the top of the bag several times the moths or any other bug for that matter shouldn't find a way in.


----------



## whitelop

I've tried to put everything in bags and that didn't work. Apparently my moths are sneaky and they chew through plastic bags and into boxes. I just took a box of cream of wheat out of the cabinet and there were little holes in the plastic bag and then they got into the box. So I pretty much just threw everything out that wasn't new and put everything else in plastic containers. I also got some airtight glass containers from the dollar store, they're pretty cute! haha. I put my tea bags in there, just in case the moths decided they wanted some tea this go round. So now everything they can get into is in a container and I'll keep getting more containers for the new stuff I get. **** crafty moths! 

My husband hasn't been too difficult today, thankfully. I've been able to get some stuff done. My throat is a little scratchy right now, which is a little concerning to me. Hopefully I don't have what my husband does, that would be terrible! 

Denise, I can't believe you didn't hear that huge piece of farm equipment! Thats insane. I probably would have pee my pants.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I have had moths! They are the worst! You have to throw EVERYTHING AWAY! Even ramen noodles, cereal, sugar, spaghetti noodles, and if they can't get into the packaging they will lay their eggs in the crevices of the cardboard!!!! Grrr! Then if you get them out of the pantry they make your house their home. Upstairs we have a high hall type thing and they made eggs in the crevice between ceiling and wall...it's sooo ugly. I hate it. Luckily we painted the walls as the guy got most of them but he sucked bc he's Leo's uncle so they are still there under the paint I'm sure. Everytime I see a new moth I'm full on ninja on it's A$$!!!!


----------



## PaGal

I wonder what kind of moths you have. Mine didn't chew through bags. Oh wait, I lived in Pa. then down here in the south the bugs are badass. Ha!

Hopefully it's just pollen or something bothering you. My nose went nuts yesterday and I was afraid I was getting whatever the girls have but it was after I cut the grass and I'm fine today so pollen or dust from cutting grass.

Well it wasn't very noisy just driving along but it was noisier when it was spraying the fields plus I go into what is as close as I can get to meditation when I mow. I told the hubby I kept an eye on him though because I cut one corner of our yard and he started backing up in the field and was headed towards me...I said when we are in our expedition we can't see the cats on the ground. Well I was the cat and the farmer guy was us.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yeah, its probably weird for you when your husband stays home when he should be at work. Hopefully he'll get well soon and you can get back to your normal schedule. Hopefully you and AJ wont catch it and get sick too.

I haven't ever had a problem with moths. Well okay, once and a while when I take something that's been in the shed for a while it has a moth cocoon on it, but nothing like what you have. Hopefully you'll be able to get rid of them. Dealing with moths ain't fun.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I know what you mean about the moths, we get them over here as well. I had a problem a couple of months ago and had to throw loads of stuff away and had to take everything out of the cupboards and clean them all. They just get in everywhere and it´s difficult to get rid of them all. I found one yesterday in the bathroom and I couldn´t rest until I´d got rid of it. 

That must have been scary suddenly finding that enormous farm vehicle upon you. I´d have been terrified.


----------



## whitelop

I think I've gotten everything taken care of that the moths can get into. Every time I see one, I flip out. I will chase that sucker around until I find it and kill it! haha. 

I took an allerga to help with my allergies. I hope that thats all it is, I feel a little bit better now. My nose is running like crazy, but my throat hurts a little still. Like, my nose is literally running down my face! haha. I'm blowing it like every 2 minutes, how annoying! 

Oh I forgot to tell you guys that I got new paint for the coffee table, that I still haven't started! Its a nice color. I always go for the mis-tint paints, because they're cheap. So I got a gallon of Valspar premium paint for $5 rather than $30. I think thats a pretty **** good deal! I got my kitchen paint for $10 instead of $30 too because it is a valspar paint too. So all in all, I've spend $15 on paint for my house projects and gotten some dang good paint! 

I also have some pictures of Ellie flopped out. I'll post those later.


----------



## PaGal

That's what happens to me anymore when I catch a cold, for the first day or two all it does is run. I have to stop what I'm doing every two minutes to deal with it. After that it settles down though. Well if your sinuses are draining from your allergies that could make your throat hurt. 

Good for you on getting a bargain on paint!


----------



## whitelop

Here are the pictures of Ellie flopped out! She still isn't totally comfortable staying flopped when I walk into the kitchen, so she gets up. I hope one day she'll stay flopped out when I walk in.











So my husband went back to work today! Thank god! haha. Now I can really get some stuff done! Like when he's here during the day, I feel like I have to stay in the kitchen and I don't know what to do with him here because he's throwing my whole routine off. LOL is that totally nuts? I've said it before, I know that. But it just makes me feel weird. I did get the oven cleaned the other day, what a strange thing to clean, but after my chicken nugget fire it had to be done! 
And I'm going to reline my cabinets below my sink and where my paper towels go. I got some cheap paper from the dollar store the other day and I'm going to modge podge it down. 

OMG MY HUSBAND IS BACK! AHHHHHHH! NOOOOOO! I'll never be able to get anything done! I love him but jesus christ almighty.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Usually when I get a cold I get a runny nose and plugged up ears. Hopefully you'll get cleared up soon. Its not fun to have a runny nose.

Yay, I'm glad you got a deal on the paint. Its always nice to find deals like that. That's why I usually like to shop at thrift shops.

I loved the pictures of little Elvira all stretched out. She is such a pretty little gal. I love her little white markings on her feet, like little white ballerina shoes, lol.

I know, I'm sure having your husband home does throw things off.


----------



## whitelop

Does she look skinny to you guys? Maybe its because she's stretched out like that, but I was just looking at the pictures again and to me she looks a little thin. 
Maybe she isn't. She's getting like 1/2 cup a day of feed. Maybe, I actually haven't been measuring, but I've been giving her a small handful a day, like the size of my inner palm so I think like a 1/4 cup at a time, twice a day. She eats A LOT of hay too, and all her food. 
Maybe its just me. I don't know how much she weighs, but its not much and she's so small! haha. Just a tiny rabbit. 
Now she has decided that she doesn't like one of the litter boxes. How weird is that? She goes in the one in her cabinet, but won't go in the one thats in the pen. Its strange. So she's pooping on the floor intentionally now, not just strays! I guess its that time for her to go nuts again, a week of peace from her is all she could give. Now she's going to be crazy for like 3 weeks! 
I'm going to sell the chickens on Saturday and that will be some money towards her spay! YAY! I'm so excited! I bet she'll feel much better when she's not crazy in her brain anymore. I just hope she survives it! But she's young, so I'm going to keep my fingers and toes crossed. 

Happy Thursday!


----------



## kmaben

Goodness. Just got caught up. Suddenly I'm hungry, need a nap, and have the urge to paint something. 

Ellie's coat does look awfully shiny. Most Dutches I've met seem to have that shiny coat. I love their looks and personalities.

Ellie seems a little above average though with all the things she's eaten


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

She does look maybe a little skinny, not too bad. But she's a hyper bunny so I don't know if its just her burning off all her fat. If your worried about it maybe you can feed her a little bit of oats per day until she's a bit fatter, or you can give her some extra pellets.


----------



## JBun

Well, I guess Ellie's good behavior couldn't last forever, haha. I don't know that she looks skinny. I always check my rabbits by feeling along their backs to see if it feels boney at all, and I also look at the rump area to make sure it looks nice and rounded. For a bunny her size, and the fact that she's not growing much anymore, 1/2 cup should be more than enough pellets. Roo, who is probably just a little smaller than Ellie, gets no more than 1/4 cup a day. But of course that all depends on her metabolism. As long as she doesn't feel boney then she's good.


----------



## Chrisdoc

She looks fine to me, she´s a lovely little girl. She´s probably a bit bigger than Snowy and a bit smaller than Houdini but she looks healthy. Mine are probably eating a bit less than she does, they get two egg cups a day but have two servings of veggies a day as well. She´s a funny bunny, hope you can save for the spay and get her hormones sorted. She´s never boring though :spintongue


----------



## whitelop

I think she's fine. When I see pictures of her laying out like that, it makes her look a little thin but feeling her she feels fine! 

I know that I keep showing pictures of Elvira flopping, but I think its so cute and its taken her SO long to actually flop in front of me! haha. 





Last night, she sprayed all over the floor in her pen! I came down and there are huge spray marks on the floor from her! haha. I don't know what her problem is, but jeez! So now I have to really scrub the floor under her pen because she's a brat and sprayed the floor! I wonder if a cat got in there or something or was on the outside of the pen and she was trying to spray the cat? But at least when I'm cleaning the pen, I can open it up all the way and she'll have a little bit more room to run around. There are still like 2 panels that can be opened and I'll probably leave it open all day or at least until my hub gets home. So she'll have a bigger area to run in for a while. 

So yesterday, I lined one of my cabinets with that stupid sticky cabinet liner stuff. The self adhesive contact paper stuff. What a pain in the ass that was! haha. The cabinet looks good, but it was just for my paper towels and my cake stand! haha. I also cleaned out under the kitchen sink and good lord there was a lot of useless unused stuff under there! haha. There is also A LOT of water damage that is from the people who lived here before us. I forgot that the wood was so bad because it was full of stuff, so I'll have to replace that. The people before us had a clog in the pipe and then poured all kinds of chemicals in the metal pipe and the chemicals ate through the pipe and the water was just going into the cabinet. I actually don't know how they used the sink or if they did. We had to replace the whole sink when we got here. So once the wood gets replaced, I'm going to paint inside of the cabinet. Screw using the contact paper again! haha. 

My husband is at work today! YAY! It wasn't terrible having him here, it was just weird. It made me realize that the weekends are special because its the weekend and thats "our" time, but the week is "my" time and I NEED that to get stuff done and keep my head together. LOL 
Oh and my nose is still running, but I think its allergies. I took an allergra last night before bed and it made it stop running for the most part, so I took one this morning and its made everything stop running. Thankfully! My nose is raw from blowing it. Ugh. But allergy pills are great! 

Happy Friday everyone! But as I like to call it, Wineday. I like to drink some wine on Friday evenings and with all the calories my wine has, thats probably all I'll be drinking for dinner! hahaha. Two glasses makes a meal with a whopping 600 calories! But I haven't been drinking any, in the last few months actually. I have two bottles of wine that are unopened! haha. So I think its time to treat myself this evening.


----------



## PaGal

Enjoy your evening! Between crazy Ellie, whiny AJ and your baby of a husband you deserve it! Just kidding. 

It makes you wonder about people at times. Whoever before lived here touched the door frames with black fingers. Yep, black finger prints all over the door frames and it was a flat paint so would not wipe off. Plus someone had painted like 1/3 of our bathroom ceiling but never finished. I'm thinking though that maybe the people that had to sell just ran out of time. And the bath tubs had wood trim around them, up the wall and everything. The wood trim like for around doors. WTF?

I thought I heard someone earlier and so did the dog. I was thinking maybe it was hubby stopping home. He's at work but now and then he'll run home if he needs a tool or part but he usually calls first. I was so sure someone was here and it sounded like they were in the garage which was locked so I let the dog go out with me. I know he'd eat anyone that tried to mess with me. There wasn't anyone but it had us both fooled.

Shame on Ellie for spraying!


----------



## whitelop

I know, it makes me wonder about people too. I've done some things in this house, like we did the most important things when we moved in, like the shower and the kitchen sink and some other things. But our room upstairs is atrocious. Its little mermaid aqua blue, but not even painted well. Its like the people had one gallon of this awful paint and they thought it would cover this huge room with no primer, but didn't take into consideration that the room is huge, the ceilings are vaulted and that when you put paint on drywall, the drywall soaks up the paint. So it just looks terrible, not to mention I live in a fish bowl because its SO blue. haha. 
I haven't repainted up there because I wasn't sure what colors I wanted and because the ceiling is vaulted I wanted to do different colors that complimented each other. So now I think I'm going to do avocado green on the bottom part of the wall, with a chair rail molding where the wall bends and then a cream color on the vaulted part of the ceiling. I think that will look good! haha. Well at least better than aqua blue. 

One of my biggest pet peeves is people touching the walls. I HATE THAT! Like, why are your hands on the wall? Why do you need the wall to walk or stand up or do anything other than hold your house up? I have a friend who has hand prints on the wall going up her stairs, like a strip of 2 feet of dirty wall and hand prints. Its like 8 shades darker than the rest of the white walls. Its terrible. I just want to be like, theres a freaking rail, use the rail NOT THE WALL! That stuff grosses me out, how do you even get that off? You can't, there is no way, no mr clean magic eraser will fix that! You would have to paint your wall to get all the hand prints off of it. Ugh, so bad. And then she has the balls to talk about someone else's house having dirty hand prints going up the stairs, like they can't see the prints on their own walls! 

I clean all the door knobs and the doors like once a week. I make sure I wipe the hand prints from my hub off because he's gross and was raised by wolves. I also made sure to paint my door jams with gloss paint instead of the flat my walls are, so I would be able to clean! 

I'm sorry, I just totally went on a wall rampage. I just really hate that. It makes me insane when I see dirty walls like that, I guess because I just don't understand why there is a need to even touch the wall!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Ellie is just gorgeous what a great flop, she´s totally relaxed, her little tail is drooping. Spraying is so gross, Houdini used to spray everywhere, worst is where it hits you. 

I hate people who touch everything. you´d be amazed at how dirty windows, mirrors and walls get with people inside apartments, I feel like leaving notes say...WTF do you have to touch every single part of the wardrobe mirrors. They put trims on the doors so you can open those so USE THEM....and people are always really careless about dragging suitcases and end up leaving marks all down the wall....oh, please don´t get me started at the way some people leave places...you just wouldn´t believe it. 

Denise, bet you were a bit spooked by the false alarm. I used to hate it when I was at my friend´s house and the dog barked and then I couldn't see anything. I used to be restless for ages afterwards checking the doors and windows.


----------



## whitelop

We went to the chicken thing yesterday and sold 3 hens. Didn't do as well as I thought I would, but still did okay for the first time around! I sold the 3 hens and was left with 5 roosters, people don't want roosters. haha. 
So I have a plan for the next time I go, I'm going to sell them in pairs and charge more money! There was a guy that was next to us that said that we could be charging more money for laying hens like mine because they're a nice breed of chickens! haha. I think I have a pretty good plan for the colors and stuff, I need to clean house though! haha. 

So this morning has been rough. I woke up with a headache and had to go back to bed, my hub watched AJ while I was sleeping. So he brought me some motrin and let me sleep until like 10. Then came up and bothered me until I got out of bed, because he wanted to do something outside. Ugh. So I come down and there is coffee made and NO coffee creamer and NO milk. So I put some sugar in the coffee, took a sip and then left it on the counter because I'm not drinking that crap. LOL I haven't gone to the store yet to get the creamer because I don't want to change AJ out of pyjama's. Is that ridiculous?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, good that you sold something and even better if you get good advice and some good tips on what to do the next time. 

I can totally understand you not wanting to get AJ dressed to go to the store. Sometimes, I feel like I can´t be bothered dressing myself to go out like today. On some Sundays, if I don´t go out, I wear my pyjamas all day.


----------



## PaGal

Sorry you woke up with a headache. That ruins the whole day from the very start. I can understand not feeling like getting AJ dressed, sometimes it's so much easier just to hop in the vehicle and go yourself. I had to run to get some burger buns yesterday because we decided to have pulled pork bbq for dinner. Luckily we have a dollar general not far and I know they have buns because I would not have drove 25 minutes each way otherwise. Usually if one of us runs somewhere we will take one of the girls with us that way they get a little one on one time but I just went as I didn't feel like waiting around for them to get there shoes and a jacket on and I just wanted it to be quick.

Whoever owned this house must have gotten a deal on an ugly green because the majority of the rooms were painted that. Although there were a few walls that were an ugly orange. I can't even describe the orange color. We always use a semi gloss so it can be cleaned easily. I clean the doors especially around door knobs and the light switches and around them all the time. Then it comes right off. Ours don't get bad between that plus we are clean people and wash our hands when they get dirty. 

That's what I don't get, why touch the walls at all and why with black hands especially when what you are touching is flat white paint. 

Chris...I wasn't too concerned once I knew nobody was around. There's no where outside the house for someone to hide and I looked just in case. My dog is big and extremely strong and likes people but is very protective when he thinks he needs to be.


----------



## whitelop

I actually did suck it up and dress him and took him to the store. Sometimes the only time to get him to stop acting like a crazy, is the take him somewhere. Before I left he was going crazy, hitting me and being ridiculous. So I took him to the store and he was fine, then we got chicken nuggets, he ate and took a nap. Thank god. I laid on the couch and watched SVU. Thats how my whole day has gone, on the couch. I've done like maybe 3 things, but other than that nothing. I did put a pork roast in the oven, so that counts for something. 

So my cat has totally ruined 50 lbs of rabbit litter. I'm really pissed but its my own fault. She took another poop in the litter and peed in it...again. I can't find the top for that stupid container and now the litter is RUINED. Ugh. Thankfully, its really cheap. I'm still not happy because I really wanted to clean Ellie's litter boxes today. I'll have to wait. Sometimes, I really hate having cats. I love them, but they do the most ridiculous things sometimes. 

Ellie has been thumpy today. I don't know why. She probably wants her litter box cleaned! LOL I think it could be because I've been watching so much SVU, she was especially thumpy when a kid was freaking out on the show. Maybe she didn't like that. Oh and I'm pretty sure I fed her like 3 times yesterday. What is wrong with me? I was a little crazy yesterday and every time I saw her bowl empty I put a little handful in there for her. haha. Oops. I gave her a new little box today, shes loving it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow, good for you for selling some hens. I'm glad you got some advice. I hope you make a lot of money next time.

I'm sorry you had a headache they aren't fun. 

I love to just relax on the couch and watch tv, lol. You can just sit and forget about the troubles of life. Its so relaxing. I also like to crochet to relax, it puts me in a mode of meditation. 

Ugh, that must be so annoying that your cat ruined Ellie's litter. Somtime's cats just do things like that. Its annoying. It reminds me, one time when we had a dog the first day we got him we kept him in the house. We drove pretty far to get him and it was night time when we finally came back. Anyway the next morning we found poop on the floor, lol.

Ellie is such an active bunny. No wonder she's eating so much pellets she's probably burning off a lot of fat. Or maybe she's just being a little piggy, lol.


----------



## whitelop

So Ellie has broadened her herb variety in the last two days! haha. She has had rosemary, greek basil and rose petals. She LOVED the rose petals right away, but she was unsure of the basil and the rosemary because they have such a strong smell. But she ate them and I think she liked them! No soft poops either, I probably shouldn't have put so many different ones together but I think she did okay. 
I wound up sleeping on the couch last night and Ellie thumped all night. haha. I don't know why she was thumping, but she did it like 10 times in a row and I went into the kitchen to see what was up and as soon as I turned the light out, she thumped like 3 more times in fast succession and I just had to laugh at her. 

I slept on the couch because my husband is a wanker. For the last few days he's been really jerky and its making me crazy. He's the kind of person that if you say anything to him, he gets on the super defensive and attacks you over nothing. Like yesterday, I said something to him and he totally bit my head off, over nothing. Its not like I was yelling and screaming, I was just having a conversation with him and he attacked me. Jeez. So I went to bed early at like 9 and I was just laying in bed. He came up at like 10:30 and was a jerk then too! So I said screw it and went and slept on the couch. But ohmygod the couch was terrible. Who can sleep on these things?! haha. I feel like I'm going to be crippled later in the day from this terrible thing. We need a new couch...bad. 
But seriously, I don't know whats going on with the hub. I think its because he quit smoking, but I can't handle him being such a jerk. He's like on his high horse right now, like he was outside all day yesterday doing whatever and then came in and started talking junk to me about my parental skills and because I didn't throw something away. I was just thinking "really, you haven't been in the house at all today, to show off any of your wondrous parental skills or your house keeping abilities, so why don't you shut that pie hole?" I didn't say it because I didn't want a fight, but jeez don't come into my house and criticize me for something you don't know anything about! haha. 
But I really think its because he quit smoking. How annoying, I would rather have him nice and smoking than a wanker and not smoking. LOL Is that bad? 
Sorry to dump the weird stuff on you guys. haha. Its nothing serious, but I have like zero patience for adult tantrums and for anything other than AJ. And most of the time, AJ wears my patience down to a negative number and by the time another adult comes in, theres nothing left. 

Anyway, he said he would stop and get me another bag of litter from TSC, but they close at 8 and after his golf round he won't get there until after the close. So no litter today, I'll just have to go tomorrow. I do have yucky pine bedding, I think its kiln dried and phenol free, would that be okay to use? I really need to change the boxes! haha. I needed to change then on Saturday but I wasn't really here, so Sunday was a bit of a stretch and now its Monday and they're gross to look at. No smell, but who wants to look at that?! haha. 

And now I'm so done. hahah. Happy Monday!


----------



## PaGal

Pine litter should be fine if it is kiln dried. That's what I use. I tried the pellets but didn't like it. We tried using it for the cats not long ago when we ran out of litter and the litter box just had to be hanged. It could not wait because Isabelles poo stinks to high heaven and I can't take it. The cats wouldn't use it. Ridiculous. Yours uses it when you don't want it to and ours won't when we do. Yah, they can go outside but they don't they use the litter box in the garage. When they do go outside it's in the driveway I guess because they think the stone is large litter.

Our couch is comfier then our bed. How sad is that. We'd probably sleep there but we both don't fit comfortable. We can take a nap together but not for the whole night. Sorry your hubby's being a problem. That's why I won't quit smoking, I'd probably kill someone!LOL

I'm glad Ellie handled the extra meal and the herbs fine. Two days in a row I fed all of Thump's pellets to him in the AM when it's supposed to be split into two meals. Maybe Ellie didn't like all the bad vibes in the house and that's why she was thumping. Plus you sleeping down stairs might be to her like it is for you when the hubby stays home from work.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. You're probably right, I was encroaching on her night time thing! I don't know what she does at night, so maybe she likes to be secretive?! Who knows with that one! 

I quit smoking too. I go back and forth though. But we've never quit together before and my god, there is a reason why. He's terrible! But he's been smoking the whole time we've been together, and now I'm getting to know a new person. And this new person is a bit of a jerk. LOL I'm naturally quite the bitch and I know I haven't been overly pleasant the last few days, but I've been consciously trying to be nicer this weekend, but he's making it hard for me to keep up the nice facade. 
Like last night, I was starving. I made a pork tenderloin, so I decided to make an open faced sandwich for my meal. I actually made MY plate first, which is unusual for me. So my hub was standing there watching me make my food and like hovering over me. I was like, 'what are you doing? What do you want?' He was like, 'I want my food!' I told him that he was making his own plate because I was making mine! He got MAD at me for not making his plate! Can you believe that?! He was like, 'you never make your food first, you always make mine and AJ's first, you always make my plate! How was I supposed to know that you weren't making mine first!' So he started to make his own food and he looked so put off and confused by what he was doing. I was like, 'what have I spoiled you so much because I do everything for you that you're incapable to making your own freaking dinner plate?!'

How ridiculous is that?! I mean, I cook dinner and make his plate every night. Is that wrong? haha. I totally get he's an adult and everything, but its easier to just make it and then hand it to him rather than have him hover on me. Even if I don't cook and we get pizza or fast food, I still get everything ready for him. Is that wrong?! Seriously? Is that too much? Sometimes, I feel like its the most ridiculous thing that I do. 

One last thing. AJ is watching this cartoon, Super Why. So there are 4 characters, one boy and two girls, then a pig. But what gets me is that 3 of them are "real" kids and one is a PIG. No one seems to notice that he's a pig or that he's talking, walking on two feet or can read. But the rest of them are real people with real people families and he's part of a talking pig family. Wh...what?! I know I over analyze cartoons, but sometimes they just blatantly don't make sense to me. What happens when a kid is like "why is that one a pig?" how do you answer that? I'm all for diversity, get an asian kid or something, not a talking pig. Thats just confusing for kids. I do like this show though, it has lots of words and how to sound them out and spell them and all that. So its good for AJ to watch, as long as when he's older he doesn't ask me why there was a talking pig in the bunch. So how does a pig catch? They don't have anything near a thumb, they have cloven hooves. Gah, someone take netflix away from me. 

I need a nap, too bad is dusting day and the whole house needs a good once over with the swiffer duster. 

Oh and someone got in touch with me, that bought my two black hens on Saturday. He said they're settling in well and he is interested in my blue rooster! How exciting! So I might have him sold. Everyone thought he was really pretty on Saturday, but no one would take him because he's a rooster! If I brought Bluebell, she would have been gone in 3 minutes flat! haha. Next time, hopefully I'll have lots of blues to sell! I have a plan.

Ugh. Dusting.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sounds as though you´ve had a stressful few days and your hubby quitting smoking hasn´t helped. I´ve never smoked but I´ve had friends who´ve given up and it´s like they´ve had a personality transplant, really grumpy and always in a bad mood. 

I agree, he should be able to make himself a meal or a sandwich, you´ve got him too used to doing it for him and he just assumes you´ll always do that. I've been feeling the same for the last couple of weeks with friends, you do so much for them that they just assume you´ll continue to do it and then get annoyed the first time you say no. 

My couch is really comfy but when I sleep on there the buns make so much noise during the night that they wake me up so Í don´t do it much. I bought some greek basil for mine today cos they absolutely love it, I´ll get some more at the market tomorrow and more dill which they also love. They like most herbs. 

I use the pine pellets and they´re fine. That´s a real pain your cat peeing is little Miss Ellie´s litter. I was coming round the back of the supermarket today and saw a cat with three tiny kittens. They were just adorable and obviously wild. I was going to take a photo but momma gave me such a wicked look, I ran back to the car and left them alone.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...it can be hard when they get so used to you doing something all of the time. They start to take it for granted. I so want to get the chance to experience life as a man so I can have someone wait on me. Ha! I'm like you. He works I stay home so feel that my job is to take care of the house, the kids and do all those little things you do but sometimes it would be nice to not do something and it still be done without having to discuss that it needs done or why you are not doing it this once or what have you. My hubby's really good about letting me know he appreciates all I do and thanking me for all I do and I know if I asked him to do something for me he would (too bad I'm so self sufficient so it rarely happens ) but yah I do things like make sure his drinks are stocked in the fridge that he packs in his lunch and he's just so used to me doing it that he never even checks to make sure there are some in the fridge. I always make my plate last so I could see something very similar happening in our home. 

I'm sure he'll be back to his old self once he has gotten over the worst of quitting. Hopefully that won't take too long. From what you have said previously it sounds like the two of you have some good times and laughs together. 

The girls don't watch much tv here so I'm kinda out of the loop as far as the newer cartoons go but I've had the same reaction in the past. Like some cartoons I like or cartoon movies like Winnie The Pooh and most of the Disney movies but some make absolutely no sense to me or they have things that I just don't get but I have that problem with older kids shows as well. I Carly. The girls aren't allowed to watch it here but I know they have seen it and I was curious and watched like two shows. The one girl is a bully who threatens everyone to get her way and they have a talking bra that floats around. And people wonder what's wrong with kids now a days.

That's great that he wants a roo. Maybe you need to create a facebook page or something for the chickens you plan to raise and sell so people that are really interested in that breed can find you. I know I went through heck trying to find someone that breeds Flemish Giants and I finally found the breeder I went to by searching online. Although next time I get a flemmie I plan to search harder and find a breeder who is more involved.


----------



## whitelop

Oh don't get me wrong, we laugh all the time. Even when we're bickering we still laugh because something ridiculous always happens while we're in the middle of whatever and we just have to look like ...what? haha. I call it bickering because we haven't gotten into an actual fight fight in several years, but we do get at each other every few months or so. You know, like normal people. I'm not the easiest person to live with sometimes, so I get it. 
I never ask him to do anything, theres not point to. I ask him to take the trash out, but thats it. Other than that, he works and I work at home with the child and the animals and the house, so I don't expect much from him when he gets home. But sometimes, I'm totally shocked at his behavior. Like, last night when I didn't make his plate first, haha. It was like he didn't know what to do, like the world crashed down around him. I make AJ pick up his toys and put them away, so why don't I make my hub pick anything up? haha. Hopefully I don't make my son into the same person that my husband is, in terms of being taken care of his whole life. haha. My hub works hard, don't ever get me wrong on that. 

I really hate facebook, but that is a good idea for the chickens. Once I get more to sell, I'll think about that or something like that for them. 
I hope the guy wants that blue roo! That would be great! haha. Its good when someone is thinking about my chickens after they've already bought some and gone home. Thats says that that boy is PRETTY! haha. 

And now, to watch my 30th episode of Law & Order SVU. Good lord, someone take netflix away from me.


----------



## PaGal

I completely understand. I know all couples have their moments. Ya'll sound like us. We rarely ever have a spat and when we do it doesn't last long. Neither of us like it and we both just want to get back to how we normally are. 

I'm the same way. The house, kids, yard, animals are mostly mine to take care of since I stay at home. If he wants coffee or kool aid or something else I get it for him although he will if he's inside. I feel it's my job and I don't mind. 

I'm not a fan of facebook myself much but I go on to keep in touch with several people. I'm old fashioned and prefer just talking on the phone or in person. You could just do a webpage. Just some way for interested people to find you or stay connected if they buy from you and want to again. It drove me somewhat crazy though with Thump's breeder as she had both but it was still so difficult to get a reply and I know she is busy but still. I didn't ask but so many questions as I was already here and learning. And she didn't update things. I spent a lot of time trying to fine somewhere near me to buy the same pellets she uses only to find out she stopped using it because she was losing buns but she hadn't updated.


----------



## whitelop

If I did put up a FB page for the chickens, I would definitely update it. It really sucks that the breeder you got Thumper from didn't update it regularly. That really sucks. My friend's fiance does the same thing with his pool company. It makes no sense to me, he doesn't save numbers in his phone, doesn't write out anything, doesn't keep up good records and yet he tries to run a company. That stuff makes me insane! I write down everything. Like all my chickens, I recorded everything for them, all their wing bands and then the band numbers of the ones I sold. But thats just me. haha. 

My husband came home with a present for me yesterday. Its a hanging thing, that you put in the tree and it spins and has a shiny thing in the inside. I'll take a picture because that description was like trying to describe a jelly fish to the blind. haha. 
It was a peace offering. LOL We haven't even been bickering that much, but he saw me looking at them the last time we went to TSC and I guess remembered and got it for me. It was really sweet of him! I can't wait to hang it up. I never get anything special like that! haha. It was a really nice gift. Then I made his plate for dinner and all was normal again. LOL 






Last night Ellie got out of her pen. Haha. My husband was like "why is Ellie loose in the kitchen, going crazy?!" She was running around and then realized that he was standing there and ran back into her pen through the crack she got out of! haha. It was so funny! She's such a nutty bunny.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That is so pretty and he remembered something you liked...points to him.

I laughed out loud at Little Miss Ellie, like, don´t worry I´m going back in there before I get into trouble lmao.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That is so pretty. I'm sure it will look really cool spinning around in the wind.

Haha, I laughed about little Elvira escaping from her pen and acting crazy. Its funny that when she saw your husband standing there she ran off, lol.


----------



## whitelop

Thats the look she gave me too! She got back in her pen and stood up and was like "what mom, its fine! Nothing happened! I'm back in now!" haha. I gave her a craisin and she laid back down. She's crazy. 

I know, I really like the thing too. Its going to look good outside in the tree.

Ugh, its been such a lazy day today. The coffee just isn't doing it for me. I think its because it tastes like crap. We need a new coffee maker because ours is making the coffee taste weird and taking forever to make the coffee. I clean it out like once a month, but its not working. So a new one this weekend, is in order. haha. Then maybe the coffee will taste better and I'll feel better! We've had this maker for like 2 years and its definitely done its job! I've complained about it before, but its done a good job. I don't know what to get now though! I'm a little excited about getting a new one. What should I get? I'm not getting a kureg, those things are crazy expensive and seem like a pain. My hub wants one of the commercial Bunn makers like what they have at work, but I think thats a little excessive. What do you guys use? Whats good?! haha. I'm excited!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love the Nespresso coffee makers and not just because George Clooney advertises them. I did a course last year and they had one in the break room. The coffee was sooooo good and they´re so easy with those little capsules but so expensive....I probably wouldn´t pay that for one but I can dream. I have a little expresso maker which I´ve had for years. it does make really good coffee but I hardly ever use it now, I´m a tea person like all the English haha.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I have a kettle, which I boil water for tea in. But I'm more of a coffee person. haha. I do enjoy a cuppa in the evening though! 

I don't really want one of the ones with the capsule things. I think those things are over priced. They do have a thing that you can put your own coffee in, but still. The machines themselves are crazy expensive! haha.


----------



## whitelop

I found my new coffee maker! Its AMAZING! 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_362040-576-...pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=coffee+makers&facetInfo=
This is it. Its got a hot water thing, for tea or whatever you need instant boiling water for! It self cleans and it has adjustable carafe temperature. I'm pretty excited. I don't like that its $100 but if it self cleans, then I can do that like once a week without thinking about it too much and hopefully it will last a little longer than this one we have. But the one we had lasted over 2 years with cleanings once a month. 
Ahhh, whatever...I'm excited! hahaha. 

My hub said he heard some of the baby roosters crowing yesterday morning. I didn't hear them, but I did hear them Saturday morning. Big Boy crowed and then one of the babies would crow, it was kind of funny. The babies don't have the really nice crow yet, they sound a little wonky. But soon enough, I'll have 6 roosters crowing from 4:30am until 8pm. hahahah. My neighbors are going to HATE me! I have to find somewhere for these boys to go. 

Okay, so this is going to be totally inappropriate so if there are any youngin's reading, turn them away! haha. I watched this documentary last night about these two Dutch prostitutes. It was called Meet the Fokkens. Thats actually their last name. hahaha. It was great actually. They're the oldest pros in Amsterdam, when the documentary was made they were like 65, they just retired in March of this year at the age of 70. They were pros for 50 years! Could you imagine! They had some crazy stories and some really funny ones. It was actually pretty great to watch, as weird as that is. I told my husband that if we went to Amsterdam I wanted to meet them because I bet they are the funniest people to be around. Oh and the red light district of Amsterdam is insane! All the girls were just in the windows and showing all the goods! It was crazy to watch. And they had to pay taxes! hahah. Other countries are crazy. 

And now I'm totally done! How did I go from talking about coffee makers to hookers?! hahaha. Sorry y'all. 

If the weather holds up, hopefully I can take Ellie outside later! She'll really like that.


----------



## PaGal

It is so sweet of your hubby to get you a gift and one he remembered you wanted. I don't get things like that either. I'm pretty practical and so is the hubby. For him tools do it or the gift will sit around collecting dust. For me I usually prefer just getting something that is on my list of wanted/needed things. I got a new kitchen sink for Christmas two years ago. Our feather bed was my mother's day gift. Hubby got me a Kureg for Christmas this year. It wasn't on my list but he knows how I drink coffee and thought it would save us money as a coffee pot uses a ton of electricity. This way making one cup at a time I use less electricity. I use Maxwell house coffee though and use the refillable filter. The packs are crazy expensive and hubby did buy me a pack of mixed and most I did not like. But I would love to get pretty things as well. 

Lil' stinker escaping her cage! She definitely keeps you on your toes.

Definitely time to find new homes for the roos before they really start to crow.

Prostitution is legal in Germany as well and they get health checks regularly and pay taxes. I remember one that used to hang outside of the army base. She was older, probably 50 at least and always dressed in red when I saw her, red top and red shiny spandex like pants. I guess she made a living.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Love the coffee maker Morgan, it´s really compact and looks really chic. 

I went to Amsterdam a few times back in the 70´s, god am I old lmao. I was about 15 the first time I went and it was fascinating seeing all the pros in the windows and all the sex shops with the booths...wow, was that an eye opener. however, up until last year, there were quite a few pros touting their business on the local business park in Malaga. I remember about 3/4 years ago coming back from giving classes at the university and seeing them at the side of the road...and they were wearing G-strings, pants and bras in the middle of the day....you just wouldn´t believe it. They cleaned things up in the last two years so there are some still about but very discreet now although you can always spot them.


----------



## whitelop

I know, I like getting pretty things! Most of the time I get practical things, because thats what I want or what we need. 

I just went out to check on my garden and it looks like I have a bunch of strawberries growing and some squash flowers opening up and a bunch of tomatoes starting and a pepper or two. I have a handful of blueberries too. I can't wait for everything to come in! I'm so flipping excited now! I can't wait for those tomatoes! My husband has cleared some of the field out, so I think I might plant some more things out there for us to eat. 

I'm thinking about starting the paleo lifestyle. No grain, very very limited dairy products, limited staches, no pasta no processed food, no processed sugars, just lots of lean meat, fruits and veggies. The caveman diet! I've been looking at some good recipes for paleo and I think it will be pretty easy to transition. It really clinched it for me when my husband went grocery shopping on his own the other night. He came home with so much crap! Cookies and chips and poptarts and fig bars and frozen onion rings and chicken nuggets, just junk. I was like, you didn't pick up anything out of a package or green, no fruit. Thats pretty terrible. And that was the day AFTER I had the conversation about eating nothing but whole foods no more processed junk like that. haha. Shows how much he listens or cares. I don't want to eat that stuff anymore and I don't want my kid to eat it. My husband...well he can do whatever he wants and eat whatever he wants. LOL
I found all kinds of recipes for snack bars and snack stuff that is healthy and that AJ will love. So I'm going to start making things like that for us to eat during the day, no more junk for him! haha. Just a better way of living all together.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh that's great that your strawberries are growing. I'm glad your tomatoes are producing too. I'm getting so impatient to plant my watermelons. I was going to plant them but than the pack went missing and I only found three of the seeds. It turns out that its a good thing that I didn't plant them earlier because we are going to have a frost here in a couple days for two nights! And I thought spring was finally here........ We are going to try planting some of watermelons in a pot and some in front of our house. So hopefully that will work out.

Good luck on the paleo diet. Its always hard for me to transition diets. That's just me, but I went off grains for a while and it was a little weird but I got used to it. I'm sure I could transition to another diet if I wanted too though. Anyway good luck!


----------



## kmaben

Question. Can I use Ellie in one of my books? This particular book is about a naughty bunny who does naughty things. Then no one wants to play with her because they dont want to get in trouble. Then she realizes she should probably be a good bunny. 

I only ask because she's so hormonal and lets face it......she's got bad down pretty good.


----------



## whitelop

Kaley, of course she can be in your book! Thats awesome! Are you going to make her look like Ellie too? Thats too cool.


----------



## whitelop

I slept like crap last night! hahaha. So bad. My knees decided to start hurting right before I went to bed and it was terrible. I couldn't get comfortable because every way I moved was uncomfortable. I had to take something just to be able to go to sleep! Not to mention I ate a salad that had spicy things on it and they didn't not agree with my stomach. So as I'm trying to go to bed, it felt like someone hit me in the kneecaps with a ball peen hammer and then was squeezing my stomach with all their might. Some pepto fixed that right up though, I guess it was because of the spicy things. I haven't been eating spicy stuff lately. 
It wasn't a good night. 

Its overcast and raining today, so poor Ellie doesn't get to go outside. I didn't put her out yesterday because it was pretty warm. Where I like to put her, its sunny until like 3, then I usually put her out there until it gets dark. But I didn't yesterday because it warm and I was unsure. But if tomorrow is night, I'll put her out when the sun goes away from her area. 
I guess that I should treat her for fleas, right? Since she goes out? All my cats get treated once a month and I dust my chickens with DE every once in a while. 
I should probably call the vet and see if they'll give me some revolution for her. 

I went to the store last night and spent like $75 on fresh foods. haha. And then I realized that eating right, is expensive. They make all the cookies and cakes and junk food really cheap so people just want to buy it. Like, $1.50 for a pack of cookies with what like 50 cookies in it, is cheap compared to $3.90 for a bag of apples that has like 12 apples in it. So which one do most people get? The cookies. But fresh stuff is way better than package stuff, so way worth the money!

I wanted to tell you guys about AJ. He is so crazy. I bought this wooden crate to put some of his toys in. I painted it white and I'm going to put "kid stuff" on the side of it. I saw a basket like this at Michaels craft store and I really liked it. It was a basket with the canvas insert that had "kid stuff" embroidered on it. It was like $30 for that! I wasn't paying that for it. So I got the wooden crate for $12 and the paint I already had and I'll get a small thing of red paint and paint the "kid stuff" on the side. But anyway, I put it in the living room and I put some of AJ's stuffed animals in it to get them off the floor. Now AJ has decided that this crate is the best thing ever! haha. He sits in it with his stuffed animals and will sit in it and watch tv. But he won't move it. Its kind of in the corner, between the rocking chair and the wall, out of the way. He just sits in it in the corner. Its so funny! I was washing dishes yesterday and I looked in to check on him, I couldn't see him, I said his name and he stood up...in the crate! I laughed. He really likes it. I wish I would have sanded it down though, its pretty rough on the inside, it wasn't meant for children to sit in! But he really likes it! And he will put all his stuffed animals in it and leave them for a while, then take them out and then put them back. But at least, there are times during the day when the floor is clean from stuffed animals! LOL


----------



## PaGal

That's funny AJ sitting in his box. At least he's making sure you get your money's worth for it. I built a wooden toy box for my son when he was that age. Then I painted different puppies from 101 dalmations on it.

Sorry you didn't sleep well last night. I hate when that happens.

Where do you get your DE? Do you get it from a store near you or online? Do you get the food grade or not? I want some but haven't found it sold around here yet. 

Do chickens eat ants? My yard is full of ants. I've never seen so many ant hills in my life and I don't know how to go about buying an ant eater. I think it's time to get chickens if they eat ants. Plus I had a tick on me. I have a phobia of them.


----------



## kmaben

I love the thought of a giant Ant Eater running around. And why was that your first thought instead of something else? lol

And yes I'd like to have Ellie look like her with a photo in the back and a thanks to whatever owners let me use their bunbuns. However I think this is wishful thinking but it's what I'm working towards.


----------



## whitelop

Denise, I get food grade DE. I can not for the life of me remember where I got it from. It was either, TSC, the feed store I get chicken feed from or the supply store I used to get dog food from. Its a 50 lb paper bag that I put in a big container. Why they put it in paper is beyond me because the paper always tears. So if you get some, get a container to put it in. Its like $12 a bag or something like that. I put it on everything. I put it on ants, my garden, my chickens, around my house, around the shed, in the chicken coops/dust bathing spot. Just be careful when you spread it, don't breathe it in its not safe! haha. 
Chickens will eat ants, but you can't just put them on an ant pile and expect them to eat all of them. Actually ants are dangerous for chickens, in large amounts. They will bite and bite and bite them and some people lose chickens to ants. Thats why I use DE in the coops. 
I don't know where to get an ant eater either, but I think I would totally get one. We're dealing with some serious ant hills too. The first 2 summers we were here there were zero ants, not a single ant. Then this year, we have every variety you could imagine. Its terrible. 
Anyway, if you got chickens and let them free range, they would probably eat your ants and spiders and stuff, but just watch them and make sure their legs aren't getting covered in ants. 
Actually, now that I think about it...this is the first spring that I haven't had the chickens free ranging and this is the first time I've dealt with and had an issue with spiders and stuff. Maybe I should start to let them range again and get a handle on the spiders. They're crazy large. 

Kaley, I really hope you write your book! I'm excited to read it when you do write it! If you do write a book about Ellie, I would totally have every page framed individually and put it on my wall as a giant Kaley book collage!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Kaley the book idea sounds fabulous and yes, Ellie as the naughty bunny is just so right, she´s the exact twin of Houdini who´s another little rascal.

I hate ants, they get everywhere here in the summer. we don´t seem to see ant hills but leave crumbs or food out and it´s covered in no time and they are so difficult to get rid of. Mosquitos are even worse and they´ve already started. Worse is being woken up in the middle of the night with one of the little sods buzzing in your ear and you can guarantee when you turn the light on, there´s no sign of it. 

Your little lad is so sweet. I can just see him in his wooden crate so happy there with his stuffed toys. That is so typical, you buy something really expensive and they´re not interested and you make something really cheap and they love it....good on him.


----------



## Chrisdoc

post just disappeared....that is no making me really annoyed, it happens so many times.

Well, the ants...we don´t get ants here but if you leave food out or drop crumbs in the summer, they are everywhere, swarming around. Mosquitos are worse, they´re just starting now. I hate it when they wake you up buzzing in your ear and when you turn the light on, you can never find them. 

Kaley, a bunny tale with Ellie as the naughty bunny...that is just fabulous.

AJ is so sweet. I can just imagine him sitting in his crate organising and unorganising his soft toys. Isn´t it strange that the cheapest, simple things are always a big success. 

Morgan, good on you going on a healthy eating regime. I try my best and avoid eating too much grain or carbs. I had loads of veggies yesterday and I just love them and try and avoid eating potatoes with them. It´s always easier here in the summer as you don´t feel like heavy meals so lots of salads and bbq´s.


----------



## PaGal

Kmaben...I thought of ant eaters first because well they are anteaters plus I have seen them. They are so interesting looking. 

Morgan...hhmmm. I've checked online the normal places around here for things like DE and haven't found any yet and online it is a lot more than $12 for 50 lbs. I hate using poisons and have heard how good it works so was wanting to try that this year.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sorry, it didn´t disappear, it just appeared later....it´s actually quite funny how I couldn´t remember exactly what i´d written...that is scary lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm sorry you slept bad last night. I don't usually get pain at night, but if I sit in the same position for long enough parts of my body feel sore. Like today I was sitting on the floor doing a laptop and I used it for about an hour or two and when I got up my shoulders felt sore.

I wish I could let Ash outside too. It pretty hot outside so the only time I can take him out is more in the evening. Its still pretty hot now even though its almost 6. So maybe at 7 or 8 I'll take him out. He loves being on the porch and he binkies a lot so I like to take him out a much as possible.

I know, we try to eat healthy and the apples and other fresh foods are kind of expensive. But yes, eating fresh foods is a lot better than eating junk food. I wonder if you wouldn't qualify for snaps or something like snaps so you could use it to buy food.

Haha, AJ sounds so funny. Yes, sometime kids have a favorite spot to sit. Maybe when he's asleep you can sand it for him.

Kaley, a book with Ellie in it sounds great! I would definitely buy it.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Kaley, BUNNY BOOK?! YAY! I love Beatrix Potter and any book about rabbits so this will be exciting!!!!


----------



## JBun

PaGal said:


> Morgan...hhmmm. I've checked online the normal places around here for things like DE and haven't found any yet and online it is a lot more than $12 for 50 lbs. I hate using poisons and have heard how good it works so was wanting to try that this year.


 
Try your local feed store or tractor supply. They usually carry the big bags for a good price. If they don't have it, ask them if they can order some in for you.

Morgan, AJ is too funny! Kids can get the strangest ideas of what's fun, into their heads. But hey, if he's having fun, and it's not too messy or noisy, even better 

Ellie's going to be famous! I can't wait to see her cute little dutchie face, in a book.

And Kaley, boy are you one to talk about Ellie being a naughty bunny. If I remember correctly, isn't the phrase 'bad rabbit' something associated with a certain one eyed black rabbit named Shya, haha


----------



## kmaben

Shya definitely has the stigma "bad rabbit" attached to her. However, if you compare the monetary value of damage Ellie has done vs. Shya. Ellie for sure wins! Plus how Ellie has managed not to electrocute herself in the process is quite an achievement. Shya would probably have blown off on ear or a leg. -_- The two main characters are Franklin and Kai. Shya will be in her own book about people with handicaps. I'm kind of working on several books at once. I get bored or get a writers cramp I just switch out.


----------



## whitelop

Yes, I think Ellie does win in the terms of not dying from electrocution or drowning from the washer hose. But Shya wins in terms of losing an eye, being attacked by a cat, being attacked by Franklin like 2-3 times in a few months, and coming out of that...alive and still the same. hahaha. They win in different ways I guess, but Shya still holds the title of Bad Rabbit Extraordinaire. 

Kaley, I can't wait to see the books; all of them! I bet they will be awesome. I thought about writing childrens books when I was younger, I wrote a few out on the computer that crashed a few months ago so they're long gone. Oh well. They probably weren't that good anyway, not as good as the bunny books will be! 

So last night I went to my best friends house and we all played Monopoly. haha. It was me, her, her fiance and her little sister. I WON MONOPOLY! For the first time ever because my husband cheats, I won with $3,377; 9 properties and like 10 houses! It was SO awesome! We played for like 4 hours. We called my friends mom who is in New York right now, and she was like "you're not drinking right?!" I was like, "...we're all over 21!" Well, except the litter sister, she's only 16 and we don't let her drink. And we weren't drinking. But it made me think of the best thing ever...Wineopoly. Yes, that will be a thing. We might have to simplify the rules or what not because drinking with Monopoly could make the game harder than it is, but you know...it would probably be awesome! I love to play board games, but my husband doesn't like to! He says its no fun because its just the two of us, which I get. But we have a ton of games! I'm going to make him play! 

When I came home I didn't feed Ellie because she had been fed several times yesterday, but this morning when I got up, she was bouncing off the pen sides because she wanted to be fed so bad! haha. She ate all her hay last night, so she was totally out of food. What a little glutton! I just gave her pellets and she almost jumped into the container! 
She got a good arrangement of greens yesterday. She got spinach, cilantro, rosemary, romaine, a grape, a bite of banana and apple. I tried to give her a blueberry on Wednesday and she wouldn't eat it! I put it in her bowl and she did eat it later, but she didn't eat it in front of me. 
Yesterday, it was pretty warm in the house since I had the oven on. It was sweltering in the kitchen. I saw that Ellie looked kind of hot, so I put the fan down for her. She flopped out in front of the fan and laid there for hours! haha. She was so comfortable. Its good that she'll lay down in front of the fan, I thought she was going to be scared of it. She sort of was then she realized how nice it felt and laid down. haha. Smart bunny! 

AJ has found love for this toy he has. I got it at my baby shower, its a white lamb. Its a Baby Gund lamb, so expensive. haha. Well, its now dirty from little dirty hands. Unfortunately this lamb is solid white. I wasn't originally going to let him play with it, it actually sat on his dresser for over a year without him messing with it. I would wind up the key and it would play music at night for him, but that was it. Then one day, I knocked it off his dresser and he got it, and it was all over. He carries her around all the time, by the neck or by the ear. He'll sit in his wooden crate and wind the key and listen to it for a long time. Its so funny or sad, I haven't decided yet. He was playing on his sit and spin and the lamb was opposite of him on the wheel thing and he was spinning with her! haha. Then he was holding her and spinning. Its really sweet but to me a little sad. 
Whats the best way to surface clean this little lamb? I put up a post in the let your hare down section, to see if anyone else could help me clean her!
And yes I keep referring to the lamb as a her, because her name is Little Blessings Lena, so she's a girl. And her name is Lena. hahaha. 

So done now. Happy Fridayyyy!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I love Monopoly! I've played it a lot of times. Board games are fun. We have lots of board games I'd like to get more still. I'd like to get dungeons and dragons I read and people said it was pretty good. Anyway Monopoly is one of my favorite games I like that you can buy and sell things in it.

What a little pig Ellie is, lol. I'm glad she liked the fan I'm going to get one for Ash this summer. He might be too scared to lay down near it but if he is it wont be a total loss because I can always use it.

I posted in your thread I hope it helps, now that you say that the lamb was made by Gund I was reading that Gund has special sprays for their stuffed animals you can buy. I don't know how exspensive they are though.


----------



## whitelop

So as I was eating lunch I was on Pinterest, like always. Well I found this video of a Christmas flash mob and I swear, I just cried my eyes out. No joke. I don't even know why, I'm not religious. But I guess there's something to say about a few moments where everyone is connected and nothing else matters. Where there a few moments of love and joy being spread through an entire mall. It was really great to watch. It restores some faith in humanity for me. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vnt7euRF5Pg[/ame]
Hope you guys enjoy it like I did.


----------



## lyndym

Hehehe, Friday Wineday.  I've been really trying to keep the alcohol for weekends only, and it does really help with keeping weight off and feeling fit in general. Sometimes I cheat, but only if I'm going out with friends in the middle of the week or something! Now that it's summer that will happen more often than during the school year, hopefully I can keep my will power going.

I liked your post about dirty walls because it made me laugh, but also because yes, dirty walls are disgusting! And unnecessary, there really is no need to touch a wall all the time. 

Your husband sounds like he's being a total weiner, so don't feel bad for complaining about it! Hahaha. Luke was a smoker before we got together, but he quit a few years ago during the year we lived together. It actually wasn't that terrible, but I think it's because he literally had nothing stressful going on that entire year. I was in my first year of masters, but he was taking a year off and not even working, so he got to do whatever he wanted all day and I usually wasn't even there most of the day during the week. I am really glad he quit, and sometimes I get really mad if he bums a smoke from a friend or something when we're out. Like really mad. Hahaha.

So sweet how he bought you a present. Especially since he remembered you had your eye on it! Luke is terrible with gifts, but I am great with them. Sometimes I wish he was a little better about it. Not like I want to be showered with superficial presents, but I'll typically make him little care packages before finals or send him little cards and stuff. And I always put tons of thought into birthday and Christmas presents for him. For Christmas I'll even do a big gift and then fill a stocking for him! He usually buys my gift last minute and doesn't think about it too much, haha. It's nice to be thought of, and a gift like the one you got from your hub says he remembered something you showed interest in and just wanted to make you feel special later. It's just nice, haha.

I laugh every time you complain about having to have black coffee. I love black coffee. Occasionally I'll put in a tiny bit of milk, but never creamer or sugar. I just really like strongly flavored things. Like my go-to type of beer is IPAs. 

Okay weird, but I totally had a white toy chest when I was a kid. Same thing, I'm pretty sure my parents bought it and painted it white for me. It's the exact size to fit at the foot of a twin bed, and my mom made a little cushion to fit along the top. I remember sitting in it with my toys!! Not as much as it sounds like AJ is sitting in his, but yeah, I'd totally sit in that thing. And because I remember doing it, I was probably a lot older than AJ is now, so he might be sitting in there for a few more years. 

I'll check out the Christmas video later. Sometimes I'm in the mood for a cry, and sometimes I'm not. I guess because I'm kind stressy and feel pooey. But I will save it for when I need a good emotion dump, hahaha!


----------



## whitelop

hahaha. Lyndy! It is Wineday! I'm going to enjoy a good class later on this evening! Maybe I can get my husband to play Wineopoly with me! 
Sometimes he is really sweet, but sometimes he's a butthead. I'm really good with gifts too. I put a lot of thought into everyone's gifts for Christmas/birthday/whatever. I'm the one that picks out all the gifts for all the holidays. I went out of my way and got my MIL a special box of organic white rose tea for her birthday. BAM how's that for thoughtful! She LOVES tea. This fathers day I'm making gift baskets for all the dads, ie, my husband, my dad and my FIL. Those gift baskets are going to be EXTRA thoughtful! hahaha. My husband isn't the greatest gift giver, but sometimes he gets really really great things. I usually go through with him and pick out a bunch of things that I would like and then let him go back and pick out what he wants to get me out of those like 20 things. haha. 

The box that AJ sits in is like a smaller crate. Like the size of a milk carton crate thing. So its not big like the one you had Lyndy, its smaller. He sits in it with his knees up to his chest with an animal in front of him. haha. So he's going to out grow it soon! LOL He's so funny when he's in it. 
I like to sit in boxes too, or sit in things. I guess he gets it natural!


----------



## lyndym

What is Wineopoly?? It sounds like I need it, hahaha. Are you a fan of Jeopardy? Luke really got into Jeopardy awhile back and occasionally likes to play drunk Jeopardy. It goes like this - If you answer a question and it is correct, the other person drinks. If your answer was wrong, you drink. Pretty simple. When played with wine, very dangerous. Once we played with a bunch of people the night before I flew to see family for Christmas, and my stomach was a little nervous to get on that plane! 

Oh yeah, I remember you mentioning the Father's Day baskets awhile back! I like putting presents together, too. You'll have to show us some of the stuff you make! And you should try and get a picture of AJ in his box. That's so funny that it's smaller and he's kinda cramming himself in there.


----------



## whitelop

Wineopoly is Monopoly but with wine! hahaha. We were playing last night and I said the only thing that we could improve upon was the drinks, we needed to get a big bottle of wine and play! haha. Everyone agreed, so I think next time we play, we'll play Wineopoly. haha. 

Yes, I love Jeopardy! I've never played it as a drinking game, but I could see how it would be a great drinking game. I do alright at the regular rounds, but the College addition is my s*it! I will get like 9 out of 10 questions right on that one. Regular I'm like 5 out of 10. LOL 

Oh Happy Wineday!


----------



## whitelop

Well Wineday beat my ass! hahaha. I knew halfway through my second glass of wine that I shouldn't have poured that glass. hahah. I went to bed and got a terrible weird nights sleep. 
I had weird dreams, I woke up cussing myself for drinking wine, then cussing the wine, then wineday, then myself for making up wineday. LOL I slept intermittently between waking up and tossing and turning. 
Then at 5am my cat got in the bed with us and I smelled poop. So I got up and went downstairs and had to clean up cat poop from the floor. Then I took the trash out. I was not happy. Then I got back in bed and realized I was REALLY awake and could probably get up and start my day, then I remembered it was really early and I didn't want to wake AJ up. Then because I had smelled poop, I had that smell in nose, so I was tripping out thinking there was poop everywhere. 
Then I turned into Samuel L. Jackson in my own head and was like "I'm sick of these MFin' cats pooping in my MFin' house!" hahaha. But it was in my head. 

And thats when I realized that I can't drink wine before bed. 

I got a new rug today! Yay. I love rugs, my husband says I have a rug problem. Hopefully we'll go to Lowes and get a new screen door! That would make my whole summer. haha. 
I also spent $16 on wild caught salmon from the healthy grocery store. We're going to have a nice dinner tonight! Maybe someone can watch AJ and we can go to see the new Fast & Furious movie, I love that franchise. 

I hope everyone has a good Memorial Day weekend! We're going to a cookout tomorrow, I think I'm going to make a fruit, angel food cake and whipped cream trifle. Yum! 
Happy Saturday!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I laughed hysterically when you said you turned into Samuel L Jackson. And I even did the voice when reading it lol!
Have a great Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## lyndym

I am so sorry you had a terrible Wineday experience! I always sleep well on a couple glasses of wine. Too many glasses of wine is a different story. 

I am getting better at Jeopardy. All the really historical categories are difficult, as are most literature and really sciencey things. I love it when music and music history categories come up! 

Can I laugh at you for legitimately like Fast and the Furious for a second? In the nicest way possible, of course!! Hahahaha. I saw an ad for it on a bus the other day and couldn't believe they're up to, what, 6 now? The first one was good, but then they kept going. I can't really talk because of some of the stuff I enjoy watching, we all have our things. Speaking of "things" and watching weird stuff, my friend and I watched a special on TLC our last night in Florida on the town that "caught" tourettes. It was crazy! These girls from the same high school all started getting crazy verbal and physical ticks like tourtettes patients have. It eventually went away, though half of them did one treatment and half did another, for two completely different things. 

Have fun at the cookout! Your trifle sounds amazing, I love angel food and fruit.


----------



## whitelop

Yeah man, I like the Fast and Furious movies! haha. Except the second one, that one was weird. But the other ones were okay. I'm going to stand on a soap box and yell that they were the greatest movies ever made, but they're alright. I like the cars and the action and stuff. haha. I also like seeing Vin Diesel with no shirt on, thats pretty nice. Plus the Rock is in the last two of them and well...he's pretty nice to look at and he's pretty funny! haha. 

Lyndy, I bet you are really good at the musical stuff! haha. I'm not. I do okay with some stuff, but mostly because I know A LOT of totally useless things. 
Now, had I been on the show Cash Cab, I would have won all the money. I watched that show and got every single question right. haha. I'm like Cliff from Cheers, filled with useless trivia answers. LOL 

I'm going to make my trifle in the morning. I got a new trifle dish today and I think its going to be delicious. I asked my MIL what grandma put in hers and she puts pudding in hers along with the fruit and angel food cake. So I got all the stuff and I'm excited to eat it! And I'm going to make pigs in a blanket too, I hate going to a cookout with no food to contribute; even though my dad said not to bring anything...thats now how I roll. I'm a lady and I make a bring my own food! 

Oh and Ellie is a fat glutton. When I thought that she looked skinny the other day, it was a lie. She's a perfect ball right now. She's REALLY soft, I think she's about to molt. But she's a fat little ball. AND all she does is beg for food. And I know this is totally terrible and not good for her, but she really loves applejacks and I always give her one when I make AJ a bowl. haha. Maybe thats why she's fat, too many carbs and sugar. But she really loves them! haha. People feed cheerios, whats the difference between cheerios and applejacks? So either she's about to molt or she's about to go into a nesting phase and she feels the need to pack in the food and then she'll pull her fur for the nest. LOL Either way, she's a fat ball. Seriously, she was pretty round to begin with and now she's all ball. ha


----------



## lyndym

I thought for a second you typed that you have actually BEEN on Cash Cab, and I freaked out. Hahahaha. If I ever get on Cash Cab for some reason, I really hope I'm with other people so we have a better chance. But I usually only take cabs when I'm out drinking so.. I probably wouldn't win, hahaha.

I always have to bring something, too! I also just really enjoy baking, so it gives me an excuse. Plus all the baked goods won't be lying around my kitchen tempting me if I give them away! It really bothers me when people don't bring something, especially to a potluck type of situation, and then they literally eat everything. I have one friend like that. She's also the skinniest thing ever, but she's really moochy in general and always wants to try what you're eating. Also she constantly asks for rides even when she knows she's out of the way. Also once I paid for her lunch when she forgot her wallet and she said "thank you," but not "thanks, I'll pay you back/buy next time!" and I never got paid back.. I guess that sounds lame of me, but hey, starving student/artist!

I laughed at your description of Ellie. I love it when they look all fluffy and poofy like a little ball! Aurora has definitely gained a little weight since I brought her home. When she loafs, she's definitely a lot more poofy, hahaha. Also her fur is SO SOFT, so now that she's a little bigger, I just love petting her. She's kind of a powdery soft, where as Doc is a thicker/longer fur sort of fluffy, and Dora was really silky soft.

Where is everybody? I feel like the blogs have been less chatty lately! Hope everyone is doing alright. I guess everyone else just has more exciting things going on in their lives!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

An apple jack a day sounds healthy to me! I think everybody is out doing stuff this weekend, plus summer is setting in so I'm sure everyone is doing fun outside stuff  I miss everyone too


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love Monopoly although I´m sure I´d like Wineopoly better lol, sounds good to me. 

Oh, we have Cash Cabs here, it´s a regional programme but I´ve never managed to catch well, well I never take cabs anyway so that´s not likely. 

I was on a quiz show on national tv in Spain the year before last but didn´t win anything. The worst thing on the show is if you get picked first and guess what...yeah, I was picked first so didn´t get anything but it was good fun and I fell through the whole in the floor and got a flying visit to Barcelona. 

I like some of the Fast and Furious films and yes, Vin Diesel without a shirt is worth watching. They´re good action films, not great but pass a enjoyable couple of hours. 

I always spend ages picking presents for people and getting something I hope they really like. I hate it when people buy just anything for you and you can tell that they haven´t given it any thought. Those kind of things usually get dumped in a cupboard or taken to the charity shop. 

I've stopped baking so much lately cos I ending up saving some, eating more sweet stuff and putting on weight. I´ve started buying more fruit and veg, much healthier and less fattening. 

Yes, poofy and fluffy lol. I always think they look much rounder when they´re meatloafing anyway, Bandy always looks bigger with all that fluff.


----------



## whitelop

Good lord, its been a few days since I've been on! It was a busy weekend. 
The cookout was great, we had a blast. AJ had a really good time with my uncles daughter! He gave her hugs and kisses, apparently he likes older ladies because she's 3! haha. It was really funny. They rode around in her barbie jeep and she buckled him up each time they got on. 
But mama drank too many beers and got a little tipsy! hahah. I don't always drink beer, but when I do I drink about 2 too many. haha. Seriously, I don't really drink a whole lot of beer and I forgot how much of a punch budlight platinum packs. But I swang on a tire swing--amazing. I told my hub we really need one! It was really relaxing. Then the hub and I bounced on the trampoline, he popcorned me and I swear I threw my back out because the next day I was broken. haha. I scored an amazing amount of holes in cornhole! haha. A guess those beers agreed with me, because the more I had the better my aim got! 
We ate so much food, we had ribs and chicken/steak kabobs and potato salad. Then we had all kinds of desserts, pound cake, blueberry pie, ice cream, and my trifle. The trifle went over really well, it was SO good. I actually just finished it a few minutes ago! LOL 

Ellie has been really good and really gluttonous still. I don't know why she wants to eat so much or why she is eating so much, but between her and the chickens they're eating me out of house and home. haha. Oh and she keeps escaping the pen and getting behind the washing machine. Thankfully she hasn't chewed anything. Its bunny proof now, that sneaky little critter. 

So today I went to my best friends house to spend the day with her. She works third shift now and its hard for us to hang out. She has a fiance who's pretty lazy and a little ridiculous. I got to her house at about 8 and she got home from work at 7. She said when she got home from work, this is what was wrong with the house; there was dog poop and pee in the kitchen from him and her sister not taking the dogs out, there were to-go cups all over the coffee table, there were wrappers everywhere from food, there was a mess from pancakes he made the morning before, and the dog was colored green with magic marker. Her 16 year old sister, decided she wanted to put a green smiley face and green dimples on the beagles face and then make a green patch on her butt and neck. She's 16, almost an adult but clearly...mostly a child. haha. I walked in and was like "why does the dog have dimples?" haha. Her mom is coming home from New York tomorrow and the house was trashed. I helped her clean up because she was totally exhausted and he didn't do anything, knowing her mom was coming home. We did some husband bashing and I helped her pick up his mess because her mom doesn't deserve to come home to a frat house. I just think its ridiculous that he didn't care that her mom was coming home and didn't even attempt to pick up anything or her litter sister. Just useless. It makes me nuts. 

I drank two cups of coffee from her kureg today and they were so weak and not good. It was like 2 cups were really 1 cup, so I'm so tired today! haha. I actually just drank two homemade iced coffees so I can get some stuff done tonight in my own house! haha. 
My husband mentioned something about redoing our counter tops in the kitchen and replacing the bottom of the cabinet under the sink. So thats pretty exciting. 
And I want a new screen door, but I think my dad is going to fix my old one and make it useable again. My husband put his ass through it the autumn before last. hahaha. 

Now I'm done, my house isn't going to clean itself. But I really wish it would, that would be magical.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I wish my house would clean itself and if only I had a clone to do my errands, that would be UBER magical!!!! :faint:
I would have slapped that little sister, poor dog. The dog is not a freaking art canvas! Take that S**T somewhere else! And as for the rest of the house, how rude and thoughtless of her hubby and sis to not help! She should be lucky to have a good freidn like you to help her. I know my friend wouldn't help me.

That is good that the little 3 year old girl is buckling up everytime they get in her Barbie jeep! Safety first!!! ;D


----------



## whitelop

Yes Katie, I wasn't happy about the dog either. How ridiculous. I don't care how bored you are, watch TV or get on FB or something, don't color on the dog! AND she had just gotten a bath like 2 days before. 
And yes, her fiance is an idiot too. I hate it. The way I see it, is my job is my house because I don't have a real job. My husbands job is his work and taking out the trash(thats not that much). My friend works and her fiance works too, so they should be splitting it up as evenly as possible. But nope, she asks him to do certain things and he just ignores her or "forgets", how convenient. So she comes home in the morning to a huge mess and he's like "oh, I was supposed to let the dogs out? Or feed them? AND you wanted me to do these dishes that I made? Sorry, I can't do any of it...I have to go to work!" Then he runs out the door like the little kid he is. Thats what happened yesterday morning, as he was wearing still damp clothes because he didn't let them dry all the way because he didn't do his wash the night before he did it that morning and ran out of time. Stupid. 
My husband isn't even THAT bad! hahaha. Although, my hub and I have been together for 4 years rather than 1 like my friend. So I've been slowly trying to train my hub to do some things to help me out a little! I don't ask much of him, but there are somethings that even he can do to make it easier for me. Like, rinse out the bowl of cereal, when that stuff dries its like concrete to get out of the bowl! Or put your clothes in the hamper, not the bedroom floor. Or don't leave your plate on the end table like an animal. And stop wearing your dirty sneakers in my god dang house! hahaha. He's done most of those with no problems now! hahaha. Sometimes he forgets and its like I have to start all over. But oh well. 

I wish my house cleaned itself. That way I wouldn't have been vacuuming last night at like 9. AJ was still awake in his crib, so I said screw it and just vacuumed. hahah. Then I cleaned the bathroom, did a load of rugs in the wash and washed the dishes and still got in bed by like 9:40. It was awesome!

And now some pictures!










Thats Ellie's new box, she loves it. She was so happy when she got her new box. haha. Now she likes to sit on it. 





Bunloaf!

Something happened with my SD card and it won't upload the rest of the pictures on it. Its being annoying.

I forgot to tell you guys what my husband said the other day. I've been watching Law&Order SVU for weeks now, haha. Anyway, I've been watching it from newest seasons to oldest, like in reverse because I've seen pretty much all of them. Sometimes its a little weird, but oh well. Anyway, my husband was like "you know the best thing about watching SVU is reverse?" I was like "no what?" He said "because the more we watch, the hotter Mariska Hargitay gets." I laughed so hard at him, because he's so crazy! I think she's great, and I think she looks great all the time! But we watch Justified too and Timothy Olyphant is very handsome. I love that show because its a good show, but he's pretty good to look at too. Yesterday we were talking about the show and this is what happened; husband 'do you mind if I watch an episode of Justified?' 
me- I was making dinner "no, just turn it up loud enough so I can hear it, I don't need to see it" 
husband- "oh well, I NEED to see it because Timothy Olyphant is such a good looking man, I just gotta look at him." In a really matter of fact way. 
I like leaned into the door way, so just my head was sticking through the doorway. I had my puzzled eyebrow up and I just stared at him. Me- "really? Is it like that? Is he your man crush?" 
Him- "what? Is there something wrong with that?"
Me- "nope, just don't try to leave me for Timothy Olyphant."
Well, that was awkward. hahha.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...Your hubby sounds like a lot of fun but I think just an hour with the two of you would wear me out! Ha.

Are those pellets in Ellie's bowl? Is she that small or are they just really long? I don't think I really get her size.

Good thing he's not my fiancé because I would be long gone.


----------



## whitelop

The pellets aren't super big, but she is pretty small. She could probably sit in her food bowl. haha. I'll have to figure something out to show her size properly. 

My husband is exhausting sometimes, even for me. haha. We just have really ridiculous conversations a lot of the time. My husband is really funny and says some crazy things, then I get a little weird without enough coffee and you put us together and we have strange conversations. hahaha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I always love to come on here as it always brightens my day or night as it is now. 

I so get how little Ellie is as mine are really similar, everything looks big at the side of them. 

I hate it when people don´t clean up after themselves as though it will all magically do it itself. He is just so selfish and I wouldn´t put up. So good she had you to help her especially as her mom is coming. 

Sounds like you had a great time at the cookout, I did laugh at her buckling up...as they say, it´s never too early. 

I thought I´d seen everything on the roads here but this morning, I was driving out of town and looks like someone has seen a parking space on the opposite side of the dual carriageway and couldn´t be both to drive up and turn round and just drove down the wrong way with all the cars coming in the opposite direction and then he parked...I was gobsmacked, I was still talking about it this afternoon with my friend....unbelievable what some people will do.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I can't believe he drove the wrong way down the road to park! Thats crazy! 
I had someone back into my car one night, they were getting onto the highway ahead of me and decided that they didn't want to get on the highway so they reversed into me. LOL They saw a sign for an exit off the highway that said "wrong way" and thought they were going down the wrong side of the road to get onto the highway. I got out and yelled at them and told them to learn to read the map! I was not happy. It was so funny though and crazy! 

And Ellie is really little. I wish I had a scale or something to put her in to show her weight and size. I never got around to getting a food scale, which is unfortunate. I'm trying to think of things I could put her next to to show her size, but I can't really think of anything. haha. I'll figure it out and take some pictures of her. 

I'm going to be honest, I've had a totally lazy day today. I have really, done nothing. My coffee hasn't been working and I'm still dragging today. Ugh. Maybe I'll drink another cup. I wish I had some instant coffee so I didn't want to make a pot or make hot coffee, I just want a cold coffee. I have some stuff to do, but just no motivation to do anything. I have things to paint and a room to organize and dishes to wash but I don't want to do any of it! haha.


----------



## sparkly

hello peeps, i have been reading a few of these posts about not getting dressed and people being messy..and you need flylady! at first you think "shine a sink?"this is nuts, but sooner or later you realise it's healthy routines. hated that word all my life. but getting dressed every day early saves a lot of embarrassment with unexpected visitors. a lot of people report their husbands and kids get in on the setting the timer thing to see what can be achieved in 5/10/15 minutes, and it becomes a game. my husband thinks our male neighbour reads it, lol, coz he is always doing little jobs in his lunch hour and after work. check it out.


----------



## PaGal

Do either of you drink soda or pop whichever word you use? You could sit a bottle of that next to Ellie.

There's nothing wrong with weird conversations. We've had quite a few over the years, makes us glad that no one can over hear us because I'm sure most would get the wrong impression.

I've been ready for a totally lazy day the past two days. Hasn't happened yet. I can only drink hot coffee so yah it's 90 out and I'll be drinking a hot cup of coffee but I can't live with out it. At least not happily! Ha.


----------



## whitelop

No we don't drink soda, but I could put a milk jug next to her or a tea jug. Something like that. 

I love my hot coffee but I really don't enjoy sweating in my house because of the coffee and the air outside being the same temp. haha. So I make my own cold coffees at home and they're delicious! My mom doesn't like cold coffee either, but I do. I just love it. 

Oh, I am so glad that no one can hear my husband and I talk to each other. Neither one of us are very serious about anything and we use sarcasm to talk to each other, so if anyone heard us they would think we hated each other. haha. 

So my husband got a new game for the PS3 and its been downloading/updating for an hour. I swear to the sweet baby jesus, I might throw this PS3 out the **** window. You can't do anything on the system while its doing its thing, so we just watch the loading bars. 
And my hub is being really annoying about it. Sometimes...I just don't know about him. :foreheadsmack: And now he's yelling at the playstation that says 40 more minutes left to install this game. :faint:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ellie's, new pictures are adorable. Her fur is so shiny. I agree with the others she does look small. Maybe you can take a picture of her with your hand on her for size comparison. I also like the milk jug idea.

Haha, your husband sounds funny. And so do the conversations you guys have, lol.

Ha, that game sounds annoying. I didn't know he still played games, lol. I guess adults do play games sometimes though.


----------



## whitelop

Yes, he still plays games. He's not a crazy gamer or anything, but he does like to play every now and then. He plays a new game for a few days straight and then he stops and doesn't play them put every few weeks or so. 

So this evening I let my chickens out to free range a bit and what fraidy cats they are! haha. They wouldn't come out of the coop for the longest time and then when they did they stayed like 5 feet from it. They wouldn't come through the gate into the rest of the yard either. Even the hen, who used to be basically a wild bird was being a little fraidy too! They finally got used to it a bit and ventured around in the barn yard and foraged. I need to start letting them out in the evenings more to take care of some of the bugs! I've noticed that since my two adults haven't been outside this summer the bug situation is out of control. There is all kinds of flying crap out there, ants, spiders, whatever the hell else thats creepy crawly and I don't like it! So I'm going to let them range for a few hours in the evening and maybe they can make a dent in the bugs, I mean 10 chickens should be able to. 

Here are some pictures of Ellie. 
So I saw this avocado on my counter and I was like "hmmm...I could put her next to that!" haha. So she's next to an avocado, but she was trying to eat it and I don't think that its on the safe list so I had to take it away. LOL











Here she is with a green tea jug, its a gallon jug. She just got done periscoping, so her front feets weren't all the way on the floor. 





This is her with her cold pack. Its pretty hot in my kitchen right now and we had the bright idea to give her the cold pack. Too bad its not a legit ice pack, its an industrial packing cold pack. haha. Its covered with a blanket but she was licking the condensation off the bag. 





Ellie periscope! 





And I think thats it! haha. I think my favorite picture of her is the one of her periscoping. Her ears look huge!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That's funny that the chickens were scared. Yeah, tha's a pretty good idea letting them out to take care of the bugs. I'm getting bitten like crazy outside and inside. I totally wish I had some chickens to help take care of the bugs now. Today I saw a huge spider crawling on the wall and I freaked out haha, I ended up thinking about smashing him but then I thought he would be able to help take care of the bugs so I caoght him in a glass jar and put hi outside. How weird is that?! Haha. And lat night I saw a giant ant crawling around and I smashed him. I don't like huge ants crawling around in my house, haha.

I loved the pictures of Ellie. She's cute! Haha, the avocado looks as big as her head, lol. She's sort of small. Bigger than I thought she was. I guess she just looks tiny in her pictures. I agree, her periscoping pictures are great! She looks so sleek and confident. I love how her nose is half white and half black.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie is small, but I guess she's not that small! haha. I don't really know. Its really hard to get pictures of her next to something, she's so nosy and difficult sometimes! 
I've got to clean her enclosure out today. I didn't do much yesterday and I really should have. haha. I just had a lazy day which is kind of crappy. My coffee just wasn't doing its job and it was really noticeable. I drank 4 cups and a big cold starbucks coffee, but all I wanted to do was sit on the couch. haha. LAZY. 

So AJ really likes the show Handy Manny, and I do not. I swear, I have learned SO much spanish from this show. There is more spanish than english and they repeat everything all the time. So its like "this antique is old and special, antiguas y especiales." Or then its like "frijoles, frijoles! beans, beans!" LOL and yes I had to use the translator to spell those words right and I don't know if they're right, I don't know how to write in spanish. I can only understand a smidgen of spanish and most of it is food stuff because I worked in a restaurant. But its annoying with the constant repeating. Is that how you learn another language? 
Oh and one of the tools isn't like barely english speaking and some of them are non-spanish speaking, so its really weird. 
I don't know, but it has a good morals in the show! Its about always helping your friends or people in need and helping them before you help yourself. So I think thats good. Its always nice to be a giver rather than a taker. But there is this creepy guy who has a cat and lives at home with his mom, so thats a bit weird. And I'm like...you probably have bodies in your basement. LOL 
And now I'm done. 

I HAVE TO GET STUFF DONE TODAY! HHAHAHA. SOMEONE MOTIVATE ME!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

How much does she weigh? She does look small in her pictures but now that you compared her to an avocado I think she looks a little bigger than I thought.

That show doesn't sound good, haha. I totally understand that you don't like it. When we were kids my sister would constantly watch a favorite video of hers over and over again everyday. It was SO annoying. I couldn't stand it. It was probably even worse than Handy Manny because at least AJ watches different episodes. But my sister watch the same thing everyday. I hated it, lol.

I have stuff to get done today too. I have to make more of my crochet dragon water the watermelon seeds and lots of other things. But I still want to stay on the computer.


----------



## whitelop

So I just had one of the scariest moments of my life. OMFG. 

I took a pork roast out of the freezer yesterday and decided not to cook it because it was pretty hot in the house and I didn't want to heat it up even more with the oven. I grilled chicken instead with corn, so no cooking in the house at all. 
Anyway, I knew that I had to cook the pork roast, so I decided that I was going to smoke it on the grill for the rest of the day. I wrap it in tin foil and get it ready and then go out to start my charcoal. I put a ton of them in there so I wouldn't have to start another batch of them for a long while if at all. I put some lighter fluid on them and they lit for a minute and then went out. I put some more on them and they didn't start again, so I had to get a piece of paper and light it to put on the coals. Well before I even got the paper to the coals, IT POOFED UP WITH FLAMES! I dropped the burning paper on the ground and had to grab it before it set my yard on fire! I thought I was going to catch on fire, I was scared and I was pretty sure I crapped my pants. I didn't. But I felt like if I was ever going to, it was going to be that moment in my life. I was shaking! 
Well I got the coals started and put the roast on, so hopefully I don't have to mess with it for the rest of the day. I closed the shutter things enough so it shouldn't draw too much air to make them burn too fast, it should burn the right quickness. The roast is only like 2 lbs so it shouldn't take that long to cook. 
But seriously, I was scared to death. Thats one of the reasons I don't use a gas grill, because it seems like sometimes when you start them they poof up with flames and set your ass on fire! I've never had that happen, but I also never use lighter fluid, I use the little charcoal chimney things and light them from the bottom with paper; you know the safe way! hahaha. But I really like charcoal over gas because of the flavor it gives the food! I love charcoal grills.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow Morgan, that must have been really scary! One time when I lived in Alabama it was a warm dry sunny day. Anyway we wanted to build a little fire pit type thing. So we built a little fire pit and we lit it on fire and than all of the sudden the whole lawn blazed on fire and spread over like 20 feet it was so scary! We grabbed the hose and sprayed it out but afterwards a huge spot of the yard was brown. It was really scary!


----------



## PaGal

Hubby does all of the grilling and we bought him a new gas grill last year because it was really needed. Idiot family members of his borrowed our old one and broke it. Not a "I'm sorry" or nothing from them. We bought a larger one too because it's necessary now since the tiny girls eat like teenage boys but we do prefer charcoal ourselves. 

I had a tick on me last week. Ticks are my phobia. I want chickens to eat the ticks since I don't like poisoning the ground or I'd use the bug stuff you spread on your lawn. I feel like I have too much going on right now what with the house, yard, garden, animals, kids and husband. Maybe when kids are done with school or the kittens are at other homes. I try to spend time with each every day so they will be good, friendly cats for someone. 

I mowed the grass yesterday and brushed up against some really high weeds growing on our tabletop for just a second. I had three spiders on my mower from just that second and they all were a different type of spider.

I've watched Handy Manny when the girls were younger. The show I really am against is Dora. I can't stand that show. They do the same thing, repeat everything five times and they yell it mostly. That's why the kittens have the sheet they do, it's Dora. Someone got the girls those sheets years ago. I bought new ones quickly to replace them but won't throw something like that away as it could be useful so the kittens have it and I don't care if it gets destroyed. Ha


----------



## whitelop

See I'm the one that does most of the grilling. I know men are supposed to be the "grill masters" but thats me in my house. I cook all the food, regardless of where its cooked. hahaha. And thats the way it should be. 
Actually my husband and I were talking about it. My friend that I told you guys about, with the lazy fiance? Well, when I cleaned their kitchen there was pancake batter everywhere and I was so mad! I was mad at her for even letting him cook and then at him for not cleaning the batter off the walls! Who uses an electric mixer to mix like a cup of batter? LAZY. Anyway, my hub was like "you don't like when I cook do you?" I was like "HELL NO! THAT KITCHEN IS MINE! If you want it, I'll cook it for you, but don't go near my stove! The toaster you're allowed to use, but thats it!" Thats just how I feel about it. LOL 

My husband cuts the grass and I let him deal with all the spiders and stuff like that. BUT last night, I had to go check the chickens to make sure they all went into the coop at dark. Well, of course they didn't, there were three out. So I'm walking over with my oil lantern(because in my world its still the 18th century) and I walked through like 3 spider webs. I didn't even WANT to look and see if there was a spider on me. haha. Then I came in and there was a camel-back cricket in our bathroom, I turned right around and left the bathroom. Those things freak me the hell out. hahaha. 

Last night, we were going to bed and I was trying to get comfortable but I really hate the sheets that are on the bed. They have the little pilly things on them from being washed and used so much so I don't like that. We were laying there and I was like "I can't wait to change the sheets tomorrow! Thank god its sheet day" and my husband was like "whats wrong with these sheets?" I was like "They need to be shaved!" Like 48 seconds passed and he was like "...what?" I started laughing and I was like "you don't feel all those pill things on the sheet? I can feel them and they need to be shaved off! But I don't have one of those shaver things, so I'll have to use my razor...or yours." It was such a stupid conversation, but it was so funny because he feels nothing! You guys know what I'm talking about with the sheets? I'm NOT crazy.

Yes, I'm really hating on Handy Manny right now. Its so stupid and its pretty racist. Oh and I refuse to watch Dora, I don't know why she has to yell so much but really...put a cork in it and stop hollering at people. Thats why kids are so dang loud, because cartoons are constantly yelling. BUT I will say that Handy Manny, he is very soft spoken and he is really kind. But its the whole spanish and english repetition thats really bothering me.


----------



## whitelop

This is seriously one of the funniest things I've ever read. 
http://hahasforhoohas.com/the-fart-that-almost-altered-my-destiny


----------



## whitelop

Well y'all, I think its finally happened. I think I've finally lost my mind. Just a minute ago I was making my sons breakfast plate and I swear I heard a mans voice. I got that terrified feeling in my stomach because I thought someone was in my house. Then I looked and there was nothing. 
Then I thought I heard a dog growling, but I think that was AJ making a weird noise with one of his toys. But I swear, it sounded just like a dog growling. 
I don't know where the man voice came from though? I wonder if it was the ghost in my house trying to tell me something? I don't know, but it scared the crap outta me! haha. 
It was either the ghost OR I've finally lost it. The marbles have finally loosened up enough for me to hear crazy things. 

Why does Ellie eat so much? I swear, this rabbit can eat more than any creature I've ever seen. She's constantly begging me for food! 

Oh and they think they found the wreckage of Amelia Earhart's airplane, off the coast of a small island in the Pacific ocean. They're like pretty sure about it, even though its only a grainy sonar image. I wonder if they've finally solved the 76 year old mystery? That would be pretty awesome. 

Ugh, today is going to be a weird one!


----------



## PaGal

My hubby was raised cooking and he's very good at it. He's also good at just making up recipes as he goes. I could grill I just never do. I'm not even sure why it just is. I wanted to tell you if you don't want to heat your house up during the summer with an oven than a toaster oven is great. We cook most meals in ours even in the winter since it uses less electricity.

I cut the grass because it saves the hubby so much time and I usually enjoy it. I'm sure I would weed eat too if we had a smaller one since his is too big for me. I actually fuss at him if he even thinks about mowing. Ha. 

I know what you mean with the sheets. The one thing I don't get is how anyone can use an electric blanket. The wires would drive me nuts.

I guess young kids learn better when hearing something over and over but yah it can sure drive an adult nuts. I remember when my daughter was young her liking Barney but she always made me watch it as well. It was horrible and I still remember all those dang happy songs. Ugh!

I've had that happen before, swear you hear someone and there's no one there. Maybe someone drove down the road while hollering in their car loud. 

That would be cool if they found the wreckage. I have watched a lot of shows over the years about her disappearance as well as possibilities of what may have happened.


----------



## whitelop

I always tell my husband that I'll cut the grass to save him some time or just to get it done while he's at work, but he says no that he'll do it. He prefers to cut it, which is fine with me. 

My husband can cook, but he doesn't. I don't really want him to because he always makes a huge mess with everything and it makes me crazy. His mom didn't teach him how to cook and clean up like your husbands parents Denise, so its totally different. I would much rather just cook it for him rather than him doing it and ruining my kitchen! hahaha. My husband does the best as breakfast though, he can make the most perfect pancakes! 

I don't have enough counter space for a toaster oven, but I would like one. My dads oven stopped working a while ago and they make everything with the toaster oven. My dad said they can even make a cake with it, hahaha. My mom out one of the glass panes in my oven, so it lets heat out a little bit faster than it used to. It had 3 pieces of glass and now it has two. But the glass is like $90 a pane and thats more than that dang oven is worth! haha. Its also probably letting out heat a little bit faster because its a 40 year old oven! LOL 

I thought maybe it was someone going down the road and they were hollering but I wasn't sure and it sounded REALLY clear like it was in the house. It sounded scary! haha. 

Oh and no more Handy Manny for us. Ugh, I can't handle it. I have to find something else for him to watch. He watches a lot of Sesame Street too and it doesn't bother me nearly as much. haha.


----------



## PaGal

There's nothing wrong with him cutting the grass if he prefers to. I know hubby is more than happy to have me do it and he knows I know how to cut the grass and won't break our mower and most days I'd rather be outside working than inside.

OK that would bug me to having my kitchen a mess. Luckily hubby and I are the same when cooking, we both wash dishes and clean up as we are cooking. One of his buddies did cook for us once. He was down and it was my b-day and he felt bad he was taking up hubbies time so we didn't get to do something. I didn't care myself but he wanted to cook dinner to make up for it which was very sweet but he trashed my kitchen and left the mess and dishes for me. Don't get me wrong, I love the guy and it's just the way he is but I understand how you feel.

I always just used a toaster oven for toast or like bagels until hubby turned me onto baking and cooking in it. I hate a kitchen without enough counter space. Our last one only had one counter and was so annoying.

I'm glad the girls don't watch much children's programming. It is annoying for adults and well anymore they are making them political to brainwash the kids. Give me some good ole bugs bunny or road runner any day.


----------



## whitelop

I just cleaned out Ellie's enclosure and here's what I don't understand...how this tiny 2lb rabbit misses the litter box when she pees? The litter boxes are are huge compared to her and yet she still puts her butt over the edge of the box and pees in the floor or in the cabinet. Holy crap she's making me insane! I'm putting stuff under the boxes so it doesn't get to my floor, but maybe the sides need to be higher? 
BUT SHE'S SO SMALL! How does this happen? It makes no sense to me. Even with her super huge box, she still misses it. Ugh. Sometimes I think she's special in the "needs a helmet" sort of way. 

So right now I'm not in a great mood because of Ellie and her gross enclosure. Its my own fault, but still. Its irritating for her to pee over the side of the litter box when she's so small and the boxes are so big. 
Anyway, I just watched my son semi-destroy a magazine of my husbands. It was a new magazine that he just got in the mail yesterday and he looked through it once and set it on the floor and left it there and then expected my kid to not mess with it. So far he has ripped the front and back covers off of it and done whatever else. But my hub had the nerve to yell at AJ and tell him to leave it alone as he set it back down on the floor for him to get. I was like ...why don't you put it up so he can't get anymore? He didn't say anything and left it on the floor and just for that I'll let AJ completely destroy it for principle. 
That kind of thing pisses me off and now I'm even more mad about it. Like, don't tell him not to mess with something and leave it where he can get it and MY FLOOR ISN'T YOUR F-ING SHELF! Put that magazine where it goes and get it off my **** floor! I can't stand that stuff! Ugh. I just want to punch my hub in the face right now. Sometimes I think my husband is special in the needs a helmet sort of way too, him and Ellie need to live in a play pen together to keep that mess contained! 

Wow, sorry y'all. I just haven't had enough coffee and I'm tired already and I'm sick of doing the same thing all the time and complaining about the same thing all the time. UGH! And now I'm done.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh I hope they found the wreckage!!! That would be cool! 

Ha, your hubby is being dumb, you can't tell a kid NOT to mess with something and expect them not to ahahhaha, Especially when he leaves it in an easy to reach place. He needs to HELP set him up for success not test him to see if he will or wont. lol. 

And Here is a helmet I found for Ellie! They can make a large one for your hub. lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

How high do you fill Ellie's litter? If Monty's litter rises to within an inch or two of the rim of the litter box, she accidentally pees over the edge of it. I had to start only putting an inch of the wood stove pellets in the pan because they swell up so much! Oh, and has her poo ever started to mold? Monty's does if all of her litter gets saturated with pee. Gross, but it happens...oops


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I only barely line the bottom of the pan because I noticed it fills up after the other way and when they pee the pellets go POOF and turn really big. But I noticed the same thig, if you let it go too tall they pee right over. The poops at the bottom get moldy...groooooss! Lol!


----------



## whitelop

I put about half an inch of pine pellets in hee boxes, so she still has its 3.5 inches of box side. But she backs so far into the corners her butt goes over the edge. Or she's dumb and doing it all wrong. 
It probably isn't mold though, its the calcium from the pee that turns the poop pellets white. That should make you feel better! No mold just calcium deposits. 

So AJ has this chipmonk puppet that is the same size as Ellie. I put it in her pen to see what would happen and she groomed it! Haha. I groomed her with Mr Chippy and then put his head down to be groomed and she did! It was hilarious. Too bad he was a $25 puppet, or he could be Ellie's friend. LOL


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Ohhh I see now, Morgan...you are so wise.  I'm so glad we all have you around! 
But once or twice I coulda swore some poops seemed moldy, what do you think that was about? 

Ellie makes it so easy to bond. But with mine it's like COM​E ON MUTHABRUTHAS, GROOM EACH OTHER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I so get what you mean about being tired and tired of doing the same thing all the time and tired of complaining about the same thing. I think it's just part of being a stay at home mom. 

Could you maybe get a litter box with a cover to keep Ellie from peeing over the side. I know some are kind of pricey but I saw some at Wal Marts that weren't bad. I know they arew tall so maybe there isn't the room for one.

That's so cute that she groomed the puppet.


----------



## whitelop

I need to go look at boxes to see if I can find one with higher sides. She has the kitten litter box from walmart and the bigger pan type one, thats like 18 x 12 x 4 or something like that. They were cheaper than some, but still sometimes those things are expensive! haha. If I can't find one with higher sides, I can just put some cardboard where she likes to pee and make the sides higher like that and that way I can just throw the "wall" away. And she would probably like to chew on it as she pooped. LOL 

I tell you what, the best bunny Christmas present is a paper grocery bag! Ellie's in rabbit heaven! 
This morning, I've been to the regular grocery store, to see my mom and to the healthy grocery store ALL before I've had my coffee! I only flipped out one time and almost got out of the car but I had a seat belt on and couldn't get out! haha. Seriously though, if you have a blinker on it doesn't mean that you can just merge into traffic at any given time. You still have to wait for an opening. This lady cut us off and we almost hit her, my husband had to slam on breaks. It was like 9am when this happened and I was like oh hell no! I'm getting out! Then I tried to open the door and get out but the seat belt stopped me. Then this lady had the balls to get out of the car and shrug at me for yelling at her, so I flipped out! I yelled a lot of crap to her my husband laughed so hard at me. THEN she turned in to get some chicken from Bojangles! I was like YEAH YOU GET YOUR CHICKEN B! hahahha. My husband was laughing so hard, he was crying. Then he went and told all his golf mates and they all laughed at me. 
I was okay after that! I got it all out of my system and I'm in a pretty good mood now! hahaha. Still need coffee though.  

From the healthy store, I got some filler-free turkey hot dogs and I got some really great uncured bacon. It was crazy pricey, but its going to be so worth it! I also got breakfast and my favorite chapstick. That stuff is the best. haha. 
Now off to clean my house. My husbands friend is coming over to so the hub can replace his breaks. I've got to do some chicken coop stuff, like weed eat all the weeds around their coop. BUT our weed eater is difficult and I'm not sure that I'll be able to work it, LOL. Oh well, they can still free range a bit. 

Happy Saturday! I hope everyone has a good day! Its really beautiful here.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie and AJ have met now! Ellie runs back and forth in her pen and she's like "hey who are you?! You're not my hooman, you're a little hooman. I don't know if I like you" Then she goes to hide in the corner, then she comes back and shes like "what?! What?! This is my pen!" hahaha. She looks like of crazy! But I think she would really like him, she's periscoping at him and probably looking for him to feed her something. haha. 
She's a crazy.


----------



## PaGal

Yah it's ridiculous what is charged at times for a litter box but that's one of the things we deal with living in a country where people are crazy about their critters. 

There is no way you would ever get me to go shopping without having my coffee first. I drink a cup when I first get up and take one with me I drink while I drive there because shopping makes me need extra. Ha! People would not like me at the store without it.

You have to watch with the brown paper bags. Long story short but years ago I was in a situation to talk to someone from the EPA and they informed me that a lot of people get roaches from them. Apparently they like to lay eggs on the paper bags, you bring the bags home and in a little while they hatch and voila you have roaches.


----------



## whitelop

Ewww. Thats pretty gross about the bags! I'll let her chew it on it for a few days then I'll take it away when I clean out her pen. 

Now I'm dragging from no coffee so I'm sitting and having a cup. My child is going insane. Its like, as soon as he gets food into his little baby body he just looses his mind. I'm having dejavu as I type this, because he's hitting the fat cat with my bra and I'm pretty sure he's done that before and I've shared it before. But after he eats he just goes insane and starts acting crazy. 
And he just instantly made me super ill, he just hit the Fat Cat with a remote and I almost lost my s*it on him. Hopefully he'll go to his grandma's for the night! 

So my best friends mom just called me to ask me where the mayo was in the THEIR house. LMAO Thats when you know you're close to a family, when they call to ask you if you've seen the mayo in the their house. hahahaha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

A couple of days and I´ve missed loads....mine use a little tray with a surround and it stops them peeing outside. They´re not mega expensive over here...yay, something cheaper then where you are. I love Houdini´s corner tray, it´s massive and has a surround and is really deep. He loves sleeping in it as well.

Some of the kids programmes, I just don´t get now. I did like Dora but you´re right, she does shout and you don´t need to repeat something so much. Have seen Manny, think it´s Manny Manitas in Spanish, I suppose they think that repetition makes everyone learn quicker. 

I´ve been having to speak French today which I did at school...how hard is it remembering how to conjugate verbs and make sentences after so many years. I went to my friend´s house for lunch and her French was there on holiday. I was actually really pleased as I did quite well. I drove the lady back so had to make conversation in the car as well....did I feel good at the end lol.


----------



## PaGal

I know buns and cats for that matter love the brown paper bags. Why does everything that can be fun and is cheap if not free come with a negative? Ha

I've been working in the garden raking between our rows, it's crazy hot out. I also added cardboard to the kitties cage so I can get in to clean easier and they have more room plus gave everyone some canned food. Cleaned their cage, kids asking for this and that...started to feel grumpy so that's what I just did made a cup of coffee. A beer would be nice but then I probably wouldn't get another thing done and there's plenty more to do. 

Sounds like AJ needs to go run around in the yard. Too bad he wasn't older you could give him some chores to do to burn off all that energy.

That is close!


----------



## whitelop

I wish I could let AJ do chores that would make my life SO much easier. I do make him put his toys up but that only goes so far because he takes them all back out like 10 minutes later! haha. 

I drank a beer last night at Hooters and it was pretty good. The hub and I went to dinner and we were going to go see Iron Man, but we decided not too because it was already pretty late. Well, he got tipsy and I had to drive home. I had a headache and oh my god he was so loud and so annoying! haha. We came home and started to watch a movie, but like 20 minutes into it I had to go to bed because my head and jaw hurt so bad. 

Now I'm going to go cook some late breakfast. I've been on here for way too long, then I got distracted by Gordon Ramsey because he's so funny. I have some uncured organic bacon to cook!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

When we were kids we would sometimes help our parents clean the house. You can't imagine how fast everything goes. Well I guess it was really fast because it was 3 kids cleaning the place. But then everyday it would slowly get cluttered again as my little sister would look through a whole toy box and throw everything on the floor looking for one toy.

I've seen iron man. I love that movie. Which one were you going to watch? I've watched all three of them but I think the second on is my favorite. 

I know what you mean about getting distracted, I'm on here so much a lot of times I forget what I have to do. Its the same thing with crocheting, I'm crocheting something and than I remember that I had to garden or bake something and sometimes its too late by then.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Aw, Gordon Ramsey, I do laugh at him sometimes and my Spanish friends loves watching him, he´s always cursing at people. 

Saw Iron Man 1 and 2 a couple of weeks ago and really enjoyed them...just need to see number 3 now.


----------



## whitelop

Of course I hit the backspace button and everything I just wrote disappeared. **** it! haha. Its okay, I'll just start again. 

I love Gordon Ramsay, he's so funny and so vulgar. But its not like he's cursing AT you, he's just saying words. Everything that he says starts out with F me or F-ing Hell. hahha. I wonder if its a Scottish thing to use such language? Like no one even bats an eye at him. LOL 

Yesterday, I sold 4 chickens! I gave my number to the girl at the feed store because she told me that people had been stopping by asking if she knew anyone who was selling chickens. So this guy called me yesterday and asked if I had any left. I said yes come on down! So he did, he picked up 3 hens and a rooster! I was so excited. Now, I only have Hen and Bluebell left, and Big Blue, the black roo and two whites. Then Big Boy of course. But I made a little bit of money on them and I didn't need the whites. 
I have a plan, since I have Bluebell, I should be able to get a black rooster and make more blue babies. Hopefully I'll be able to pick up a nice black rooster and find another home for Big Boy. 
Well today I did make the chickens coop much bigger! I gave them half of the barn yard, for the evening time. That way I can let them out and not have to worry too much about them. But I did let them into the yard today, they really enjoyed themselves. The big babies. 

Wednesday is AJ's birthday! He'll be 2! Its crazy how fast time flies. We're having his party on Sunday, but his actual birthday is the 5th. My dad got him a John Deere lawn tractor with a little trailer that it pulls behind it, AJ is going to LOVE it. 
Then Thursday, we're going to a BBQ for my dad's girlfriend's special needs son, who is graduating the 8th grade. Its a big thing for him and he's pretty excited about it! I'm making another one of those fruit trifles, it was a huge hit at the other BBQ; so now I think I have the market on summer time desserts! LOL 

Oh and my organic bacon was DELICIOUS! I baked it. It was great. I made bacon, egg and cheese biscuits and I swear they were restaurant quality. My husband was very impressed by them! haha. I also made some organic hotdogs and they were SO good. They didn't quite taste like regular hot dogs, but they tasted a lot like turkey. They were nitrite and nitrate free, which is a good thing! 

And now I'm done, giving you guys the dinner menu and my weekly itinerary. Sorry, its been a rambling sort of day.


----------



## PaGal

I've watched Gordon Ramsey before and do like him. His show doesn't annoy me as much as other shows of that sort do. I think how the Irish or Scots curse is so much better than any one else. Like they don't just say one curse word. They will say at least a whole sentence but often more and they use such descriptive words. I love it. I watch movies I come across on tv simply because the people are Irish or Scots. I love the accents and then throw in the cussing and I'm happy.

Yay, you sold chickens! That's great. It didn't seem like you have that many from looking at pics but when you list them off it seems like a whole lot.

Happy early Birthday to AJ! I always celebrated my kids birthdays on weekends. It just mad it easier for people to come rather than during the week. The girls it depends on whether it's just family or if we are having a bigger party.

Your breakfast sounds really good.


----------



## whitelop

Last year for AJ's first birthday we had like 40 people over for a cook out. I cooked all the food and my husband and I set everything up with no help. It was insane and I was exhausted! So this year, I said screw that! We're having a cook out with like 10 people and if anyone else wants to come they can. I'm smoking a pork shoulder thats like 9 lbs and I'll make all the proper sides, like potato salad, cole slaw, my own BBQ sauce, the families famous macaroni salad, chips and whatever else I decide to make. I'm also making cupcakes and some cookies. And of course, fresh fruit and veggies, like big platters with dips. 
I'll put the shoulder on at like 4 am and that will make it done around 1-2, when everyone is arriving and they can dig into sandwiches or however they choose to eat it. It should be nice and simple and relaxed and MUCH easier than last year! LOL 

Yes, I love the way they cuss in Europe. Its so much better! hahaha. Thats so weird, it must be the accent. 

I still have 7 chickens. It doesn't seem like as many as I had, but its still a lot. But I'm hoping that my mama hen will brood some more eggs and I can have more babies! hahah. I just love them all. I think I want to go get an incubator, so I can hatch my own eggs. But I'll wait until I get the black roo to get the 'bator, that way I'll have the "right" colored babies! haha. I just can't wait to get the good blues. I love them all though, they're so funny to watch. They did so good today out in the yard. They try to fly because they think they're real birds and its hilarious. I'm like, y'all weigh 8 lbs already and you weren't meant to fly!


----------



## JBun

Happy Birthday to AJ! I bet he's going to love that little tractor. I hope you post pics  The bbq sounds really good too. Having to cater to 40 people does sound like a lot of work. 10 sounds much more managable. 

I loved Ellie's reaction to meeting AJ. She was probably wondering what this short little person was exactly, but was probably pretty interested cause he's not quite so big as you and your hubby. It'll be kind of fun to hear how it goes when they actually meet. 

That's great that you sold some of your chickens. I'm sure it's nice to not have quite so many. Hopefully you can find a nice roo to replace your attack roo


----------



## Minerva

I have to admit, I immediately pictured AJ pulling Ellie around in his new tractor. :rofl: She'd probably hate that, but it's cute to imagine it!

How often do chickens have...er... clutches? I've always wondered about that, since people that have laying hens say they lay 1-2 eggs per day but they must lay a crapload at once to have a big group of chicks, right?


----------



## whitelop

My hen by herself hatched out 12 chicks. She makes one egg a day and if you collect them you won't have chicks, but if you don't collect them then you could have chicks if the hen is inclined to sit on them. I collect (or try) to collect the eggs everyday, there not fertilized anyway. Most people don't just let the eggs sit out there, they collect them and store them properly and wait for a hen to go broody, most people test their broodiness to make sure they'll set the eggs the whole 21 days. To help them go broody, people put fake eggs or golf balls where the eggs were that they laid, and when they get like 10-15 something snaps in the hens and they want to lay on them. So when then hens lay on the fake eggs or golf balls, they replace them with the real fertilized eggs and then the hen stays on them for 21 days until they hatch. 
When my hen went broody and hatched her eggs, I made a mistake and didn't collect them. She had been molting and wasn't laying, then one day I didn't see her and realized she was in the house on the eggs. She hatched 12 out of 15 eggs, she did really good! 
My hen does lay one egg a day, but since they aren't fertilized and she's not the right color, I'm not using them as hatching eggs. They're just for eating. 

Ellie is a little fraidy cat! I put a fan in the kitchen today and she **** near had a heart attack! haha. She was running around like crazy and hiding in her cabinet and not looking too happy. I told her to calm down that it was for her own good to have a fan and after like 10 minutes of her being stressed, she stopped and flopped out in front of it. And she finally realized it was GREAT to have a fan! hahah. She's so silly. So I've been calling her Fat Cake Von Fraidy Pants today. When I put her pellets in her bowl, she sits and eats ALL the pellets in one sitting and then runs off to whatever. haha. She's such a fatty. But she's been pretty good lately, which is really nice! She's turning out to be a pretty sweet and good girl. *knocks wood* because she'll probably eat something important soon enough!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That's great that you sold some more chickens. Hopefully someone will get Big Boy. 

Happy birthday to AJ! I'm sure he'll love his truck. Yes, hopefully you'll take pictures of the BBQ 40 people does sound like a lot of people, haha. 10 People sounds much better.

Wow, 12 chicks is a lot! You should post some pictures of them, I bet they are really cute. 

Haha, funny Ellie! I want to get a fan for Ash I'm hoping he won't be scared of it. I'm glad Ellie is turning in to a better girl.


----------



## whitelop

Oh no Elise, I don't have any more new chicks, the 12 are the ones that hatched a few months ago. My big babies. No I haven't been letting the hen have her eggs, I've been collecting them everyday. 
I was just explaining how it works with chickens and laying on the eggs. 

We got some much needed rain last night. I haven't been watering too much because I've been lazy, but I've been watering the garden. But everything else was a little droopy without water and now they have rain and they're all perky now. I think my squash plants have grown since last night! haha. I have a ton of squash on them and a few tomatoes. The peppers are starting to pop now and the strawberries are having a hard time. I think I need to do a little bit of reading about the strawberries to see if I can figure them out! haha. But everything else looks good! I have like 8 blueberries and my fig tree is over full with figs. 

My husband had a friend come over on Saturday, so he could get his brakes done and his friend was going crazy over our backyard and the chickens and the garden and especially the fig tree! haha. The hub said he walked up to the fig tree and was like "are these FIGS! OMG LOOK HOW MANY OF THEM THERE ARE! THESE ARE GOING TO BE SO GOOD! OHHH...IS THAT THE GARDEN!" hahah. I laughed so hard when my husband was telling me. He lives in town and I guess he doesn't have a big enough yard to have a garden or anything. It made me feel pretty special! LOL 

I think AJ is going to like his new tractor too! I can't wait for him to get new toys and then I'm going to get rid of all the old toys that he has! haha. I always like to cycle out the old around Christmas and birthday times and then he gets the new ones and like 5 old ones. I have a HUGE box of toys in the front room that needs to go to Goodwill, I just haven't taken it yet. I can take all the other toys that I cycle out this time and hopefully make some other kids really happy! 

I slept like crap last night. I was having crazy dreams. Then at one point I got up and had to turn the light on, which is on my husbands side of the bed, when I turned it on I saw that he wasn't in bed! I almost screamed. I don't know why is scared me so bad, but it did. It was crazy. haha. Then I had a really hard time sleeping after that.
My coffee creamer isn't name brand and it tastes really weird. It has this really funky taste and it makes me not want to drink the coffee. Its either the creamer or the coffee maker, I'm not sure which. Its pretty gross though. We haven't gotten a new maker yet, but I think I have to go get one tonight. I can't drink another cup of crappy coffee. haha. 

Happy Monday!


----------



## whitelop

Oh I totally forgot to talk about Ellie! She is such a little porker. I know that she's a rabbit and she's supposed to eat all the time, but jeez. 
I know I talk about this a lot, but sometimes I'm just shocked by her. haha. 
I give her pellets in the morning and in the evening. In the morning she is SO hungry for pellets she's grunting at me and I have to give her one pellet to get her not to attack my hand as I put the scoop in her bowl! She grunts and pushes my hand out of the way and then sits and eats her whole bowl of pellets in one sitting. 
THEN at night before I got to bed, I fill her litter boxes up with hay and in the morning when I come down she has eaten ALL her hay. I think its insane how such a tiny rabbit can eat so much and always seem like she's starving!


----------



## PaGal

A party with ten people should be a lot more enjoyable for you. I'm sure when you had 40 people you probably didn't get a chance to sit down or have all that much time to spend with each person. I always felt smaller numbers were better too because then you actually have a chance to watch your child and all. They will only turn two or three or four once. Ya know. 

It has been raining like crazy here so far all day. I was hoping for rain because plants do so much better with rain than with hose water for whatever reason but I didn't want a monsoon. 

I switch out toys at Christmas. Well actually I have the girls go through their toys and then I go through what they choose to give away. They don't quite grasp yet what is worth giving to good will and what should just be thrown away.

I hate when things like that happen...when you have a bad dream and can't sleep afterward and when it makes something ordinary seem like something is wrong.

Ellie and Thumper sound alike where food is involved. He gets 1'4 cup of pellets split into two feedings and boy does he go crazy for them. He's also eating a ton of hay and now he's drinking like crazy. He'll empty his water bowl over night plus drink during the day. His litter box has been weighing a ton lately.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Ellie is so funny...what a little glutton although mine eat their pellets when you put them down as they never ate. She doesn't look porkie to me, she´s a lovely little girl and a nice shape, I love that little black and white face. 

I was laughing cos Gordon Ramsey although he was born in Scotland doesn't have a Scottish accent, he's got a very southern english accent. He actually moved to England when he was really small to Stratford upon Avon which is where Shakespeare was born. We´re all so used to hearing him curse that it always seems quite normal now.

Great to see you sold some more chickens, I´d miss them but great that you´ve made a bit of money from all that effort. I thought of you when I was buying my hay on Saturday as they were selling chickens at that place as well. 

Happy birthday to AJ, I´m sure he´ll just love his new tractor. I love how excited kids get on their birthdays and, at that age, they´re just starting to enjoy celebrating. Hope he has a great day. 

I´ve got a fan this year for my three...I´m hoping it doesn´t scare the crap out of them.


----------



## whitelop

Here's a picture of Ellie flopping today! Just a few minutes ago. Don't mind the hay in her water, I'm about to go clean her enclosure. 






And then I heard something weird in the kitchen, so I went in and saw the blanket moving. She was under the blanket and I managed to get this picture before she disappeared back under. 





Here is her round rump in her box! haha. She's such a ball. 





Ellie likes the fan, once she realizes what it is, she flops right in front of it. 

Oh yes, 10 people is MUCH more manageable than 40. Denise you're right, last year, I didn't even sit down. I went to bed at 2am the night before and got up at 6am to start all over with making sure everything was right. It was chaos. I didn't get to talk to many people, I didn't get to enjoy it. I don't even think I ate anything until like 10 that night after cleaning everything up. Everyone had a really good time though and they enjoyed the food, but I didn't get to relax a bit! So this year will be much more low key and it will be much more causal and relaxing.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That pic of her with her nose sticking out is just so lovely, she has such a cute little nose. It´s so funny that her butt is so black but she has that lovely white band and that cutie little black and white face. I just love her. 

10 is much easier to handle. It is such hard work when you have too many people trying to make sure there´s enough, food and drink and keeping everything going.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ah, I get it now. 

It rained last night too. We needed the rain because it was so dry for a long time. And it definitely made everything grow. Some of my seeds even sprouted. I'm glad you have some figs on your fig tree. We have a fig tree but it doesn't have any fruit on it. Its so tiny.

Haha, funny about your hubbys friend. I bet he was wishing he had a garden like yours.

That's a good idea cycleing the toys. Its good because if you kept getting new toys and not getting rid of the old ones your whole house would be filled with toys after time, haha.

Ellie sounds like a little pig. Ash doesn't eat as much as her and he's a lot bigger than her. She must have one huge stomach.

The new pictures of Ellie are cute! My favorite is the picture of her little nose sticking out from under the blanket. She's such a silly girl.


----------



## Minerva

Okay, I had no idea that chickens were so complicated. I may have to rethink future plans of chicken ownership. I have enough complicated pets and hobbies without adding egg/chicken management on top of it. 

Ellie is SO cute! She looks huge to me too for some reason, but that might be because I have dwarfs. So after she gets spayed do you have any plans for a friend for Ellie? Maybe that would help keep her occupied. Percy was a nightmare with getting into things until he had a companion to bum around with. Now he behaves himself quite well!


----------



## JBun

I love that pic of Ellie under her blankie! None of my rabbits do that. I wish they would cause I think it's pretty cute. Mine just dig and chew at theirs.

I still can't believe how much food she can pack in her. She probably eats double what Baby does, and is at least a pound or two smaller. That girl must have a very fast metabolism.

I used to have a rabbit that liked to camp in front of the a/c. Once they realize how nice it feels, it does stop being such a scary thing.


----------



## whitelop

I thought about after getting her spayed, getting her a friend. I just don't know how she'll react to another bunny. She's so weird and I really wouldn't want it to go terribly! 

Chickens really aren't that difficult. The easiest way to make more eggs is to get an incubator and hatch the eggs like that. If you don't want to hatch the eggs, just take them from the boxes and eat them! Thats what I do. 

Ellie isn't big at all, she only weighs about 2 lbs. So she's pretty small. I'm not sure what the weight on nethies is, but its somewhere around that right? She's kind of long when she stretches out, but mostly shes a fat little ball! haha. 

I HAVE to go get a new coffee maker today. My coffee tastes like crap and I can't even drink it. haha. I'm such a picky B! Hopefully when my husband gets home he'll want to get another one. LOL 

I've been letting AJ in the kitchen more and he's been around Ellie more. They haven't fully met, other than the through the pen. He hasn't touched her yet, but she's getting used to him. She doesn't run from him anymore and she stays laying down when he runs in. The only time she has a problem is when he yells. But I think its going well. 
Maybe if I don't get her a rabbit friend after she's spayed, her and AJ can just be best buddies. I just have to teach him to be more gentle with the animals. Ugh. Boys.


----------



## Minerva

I think it must be an illusion in the pictures! My mini satin is exactly two pounds right now and he is only about a foot when stretched out, so she must be about the same. 

I think it would be hilarious for her to have a male sidekick if she is accepting of it. Especially if he had another "human" name. Like Ellie and Amos or something. 

Didn't you just get a new coffee maker? Does it suck? I hate picking things like that out. You think that you get a good one and then it ends up being crappy.


Edit: After you mentioning Ellie and the fan I thought I'd give it a shot with mine. I've given them marble tiles and ice bottles but never thought of a portable fan for some reason. They figured it out in about two minutes flat after being afraid of it when I started it. Here is Phoebe putting it to good use. I think she's a _fan_ of the new addition. Aha. Ahahaha. I couldn't resist. :rofl: My rabbits thank you for the idea!


----------



## whitelop

What a cute little bun that is Elizabeth! Is that one of your nethies? Its hard to tell, all I see is small ears and that could be a polish too! 

No I didn't get a new coffee maker. I was talking about it and thought I had one picked out, well 2 picked out; but didn't get one because I couldn't decide. Last week I saw one that I liked at walmart and it said that it was $59 and I thought that was reasonable, but then when we looked at lowes.com it was $79 and I thought that was a bit too much. We looked on walmart.com and it was the same, $79 so I said screw it, I don't think I should have to pay that much for it! So I looked online at lowes and walmart (because thats whats near me) and I found one that I thought I like, but the reviews are SO intense! People are really serious about their coffee makers! They were like, it wasn't hot enough, it didn't pour right, the carafe was a weird shape, the water reservoir didn't show the amount of water properly and I couldn't see how much water I was putting in without a light on. 
Like totally weird things, my hub and I were reading it and I got really discouraged and didn't want to get one! Because the way I see it, I'm buying something that I'm going to use every day as my life blood and it has to be a good one! I hate making purchases like this! 
But my coffee maker is making crappy cups of coffee and they're not even enjoyable anymore. Its like drinking crappy restaurant coffee, only its everyday. 

I think if I ever got Ellie a friend, I would probably get a Flemish giant or something large like that. My husband really likes Checkered Giants because he said it looks like they have a racing stripe. Or I would get a Tan, because I really like them and so does my husband. They're like "manly" rabbits! haha. I think it would be really funny to see a tiny rabbit with a giant rabbit, like Kaley's Shya and Kai. haha. Or maybe a French Lop. I really like lops, but I don't know if I could have another one without thinking about Foo too much. But I think a FLop would be okay! 
Those are the rabbits I would get if I was going to get another one. LOL I've given it some thought. And yes, I would totally name him another person name! haha. 

Tomorrow is AJ's birthday! He doesn't know whats going on, but I'm pretty excited. I don't know what we'll do tomorrow, probably nothing because the real party is on Sunday. But maybe I'll give him a special treat tomorrow. Maybe when I go to the store tonight, I'll get him a stuffed animal or something small. 

I have to tell you guys about my husband and then I'm so done, this post is LONG! haha. So if I say anything to Ellie while he's around, he starts singing "Elvira." And its so funny! Or if he sees her and she's awake or begging for food, he'll starting singing it then too. He sings to her like every single day. Its so funny. I swear she knows thats her song! What a spoiled little fat ball! LOL

Have a good day everyone! Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ugh coffeemakers that don't work. You can try to go on amazon and find a coffee maker. That's where I get most of the things I need. I'm sure they sell lots of coffee makers and the good thing is there are reviews for most of their products so you'll know what your buying.

Yeah tiny Ellie with a huge flemish giant would look pretty funny. I've seen pictures of Shya with Kai and it looks funny. And Kai isn't even a flemish giant so a flemish giant would be even bigger. I wonder if he would hide behind Ellie like Kai hides behind Shya.

Yay! tomorrow is AJ's birthday! I can't wait until he gets his tractor. 

Haha, that's funny that your husband sings to Ellie. I wonder what she thinks of it.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie used to be scared of him singing because he's loud. But now she's fine with him singing to her! haha.

Actually, Kai is a German Giant and they get bigger than Flemish. I just think Kai is a little smaller than the usual German giant. 

I know, I can't wait for him to get his tractor either! When we go to my dads on Thursday for the cookout, he'll get to ride it. Then he'll actually get it on Sunday. But I'm pretty excited about it! LOL 
Too bad I have a lot of stuff to do before the party. Ugh. I really hate getting ready for people to come over. 

I just started watching How I Met Your Mother, I've never really watched it before and its hilarious! Neil Patrick Harris, is like a gift to the gay community, he's great!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh, I guess I thought that Kai was smaller than a flemish giant. I didn't know he was a german giant. I'd like to get a giant bunny.

I bet he'll love his tractor! Yeah, I hate getting ready for guests too. You have to clean stuff and get everything ready, its a pain in the butt.

I haven't ever seen How I Met Your Mother. The only show I've watched is Once Upon a Time.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

How I met your mother is such a funny show. It's weird that bob saget is the guys older voice.... :/ he's already old in the show so :craziness 
Happy birthday to AJ! I hate getting ready for people to come over too, it's such a dang headache. I told Leo about PUNKY, he said idk...sounds kinda funky. I was like...you just rhymed. Hahahah


----------



## Minerva

Yeah, she's a Netherland.  This is a better picture of her, in bunloaf position.  Or maybe more like bunroll, since she's so petite. 

Ugh, I HATE online pricing. I find something online and they have it in my local store, so I go to pick it up and it costs $20 more than it did on the site.  I know they have to pay for freight and labor and stuff but it irritates the crap out of me.

Are we going to get to see pictures of AJ's birthday? Is he getting a nice big cake to smush in his face?

That's so cute that your husband sings to Ellie! Does she know her name? I'd like all of mine to learn theirs properly, but I'm pretty sure my mini satin is waaay too derp for that. :rollseyes


----------



## whitelop

Ellie DOES know her name and she knows Elvira too. She will come when you call her and she knows when she's in trouble! haha. We both sing to her all the time, but my husband more than me. haha. He's so crazy. He likes to pretend like he doesn't like her but he really does. He goes in there and whispers sweet nothings to her and picks her up and talks to her some more. Then he puts her down and sings to her. haha. Its so funny! He thinks I don't hear it, but I totally do!

Yes you guys will see pictures of AJ's birthday party on Sunday. Today, we aren't doing anything special really. We just got him a little cake and a small toy. Then Sunday I'm making the regular cake and he'll get all the presents because its the big party. 

Tomorrow we're going to a cookout at my dads house for his girlfriends sons 8th grade graduation. I was just informed that there are going to be like 25 people there. Good lord. I'm making the fruit trifle and some fresh salsa, but now I don't know if I'm going to be making enough! haha. I didn't know it was going to be such a big thing. I thought it was going to be a few people, not everyone we know! LOL 

I got a new brand of coffee last night, I haven't even had yet as I had to drop something off with my mom. I'm about to have a cup and we're going to see if its the coffee or the maker or the creamer. The next step is to change the creamer and then the maker. But I'm pretty sure that I picked a new maker, I liked it. But now, I have to read reviews on it, then go look at it again, then read more reviews, then look at it again and then maybe...buy it. It was only $35, so thats not that bad. 

OHMYGOD! Ellie just got out of the kitchen! I was sitting here writing about my coffee maker and I see something move out of the corner of my eye and theres a little black and white bunny walking into the living room! LOL how crazy. She pushed the pen out and escaped! hahahahaha. I'm glad I caught her, if she would have gotten into the rest of the house, oh my god, she would have destroyed it. LMAO.


----------



## whitelop

Elizabeth, your bun is ADORABLE! I awwwed out loud when I saw the picture. Thats an adorable little ball of rabbit!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh dang! Ellie is on the loose?! I'm locking my doors now! 25 people?! I bet they won't all come. That's what happens at our parties anyway.
I wish it was easier to pick up my animals. They are so difficult.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. Katie, I said dang too when I saw her walking in! hahaha. Well actually I said "shee-it" because thats how I say the S word. haha. I make sure it has extra syllables. I also say **** like "day-um". LOL 

She's contained again, so everyone can come down off their counters! She's destroying her pen now though, she spilled her water and it went through the pen and all down the floor. She's acting crazy. I think its because its overcast and not too hot outside, so its nice in the house and shes not asleep yet. haha. 

AJ won't leave my blue corn tortilla chips alone!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Uh oh, Ellie on the loose that's bad. Wow, 25 people is a lot. Maybe they won't all come. Oh and happy birthday AJ!


----------



## whitelop

The cookout is today and its raining! I don't know what my dad is going to do, but thankfully they live in a bigger house and have a nice new screened in porch. Hopefully it will clear up by the time everyone shows up at their house. 
I made some salsa fresca last night with roma tomatoes, cilantro, lime juice, fresh corn, onion and salt and pepper. OMG its SO good! And I'm about to go make the angel food cake for the trifle. But first...PICTURES! 
These are from this morning. I was trying to get a picture of Ellie and AJ talking, but I couldn't. He ran away to go play. So I just took some pictures of her! While they're loading to my googledrive, I'll tell you guys about AJ and Ellie. He tries to poke her through the holes of the pen and she doesn't care! He talks to her all the time and says hey to her. She comes up to him and periscopes for him but won't let him reach over to touch her. I'm actually afraid that she'll nip him. But he puts his fingers through the holes and she sniffs him. She's been very tolerant of him! She isn't scared of him, which I think is great! Maybe one day they'll be besties! 











And I wasn't getting her food fast enough!





And this is where she spent the next 10 minutes until the food was gone. 





Look at those ears! 





Then she went into a food coma. 





And Smokey was flopped out too!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Its raining here too. At least it was. I hope the rain clears up where you guys are. Your salsa sounds really good and I bet the angel food cake will be great. Its good that Ellie tolerates AJ. Hopefully they'll be good friends when they get to know each other better.

I loved the new pictures of Ellie. She is so funny I love her huge ears and that little white mark on her nose. And I think its cool that she has a little white line on her forehead.


----------



## JBun

I hope it clears up for you guys. Your salsa sounds yummy! Might have to have mexican food for dinner tonight 

Cute little Ellie  At first I thought that food tin was her food dish, haha. I'm sure she would love to just chow down from it. That's cute that AJ is interested in her. Hopefully she behaves herself. She doesn't seem like a biter, so I'm sure she wouldn't start that behavior now.

Weren't you wanting a new litter box with higher sides? I was just going to tell you that walmart has plastic dish washing bins in the kitchen section, that would be big enough and have higher sides, and are only around $2.


----------



## whitelop

I thought about the wash bins because their sides are high. I'll be at walmart in a day or so and I might see what I think about them. 

Too bad, its rained all day long. Haha. Its been like a monsoon today. 
I really out-did myself today with the fruit trifle! I think its going to be amazing. Its like jam packed full of fruit and everything. I think my salsa is pretty good too, so it should be a hit! 
Too bad its really humid and my hair won't do anything today, expect...look like a lions mane. So I'm going to look a hot mess in front of a lot of people today! haha. Good lord. 

Ellie isn't a biter, she hasn't ever bitten me in a mean way. She just nips my back and butt because my clothes are in the way of whatever. She's grunty and thumpy but she isn't bitey. She will nudge your hand out of the way though and she'll box the hell out of you. hahaha. She's been really good with AJ. 

I have come up with the best cleaning schedule for myself, its fantastic and I'm getting so much more stuff done! I'm doing so much more organizing and its amazing. I feel so much better about everything. Its fantastic!

I think its really ridiculous that I have to tell my child to stay out of the chicken feed...all the time. Thats not a normal thing to tell a kid right? hahaha. I tell him that everyday. Gah, just stay out of the chicken feed! Good lord, you would think he would just learn what that means OR I would just put the chicken feed somewhere else. LOL


----------



## Minerva

Heh, thank you! I have a soft spot for Phoebe. I bought her on impulse when I saw her for sale at only around 5 weeks old, being trampled by a bunch of mini lops three times her size. I just couldn't help myself. 

Ellie is so cute! She looks as if she's going "What do YOU want?" Is that box how she escaped? I learned that the hard way when I set up a pen for my buns a few days ago. I set a box in the corner and the next morning I found the mini satin huddled under a stool in their room, desperately wanting to go back to his friends.  I make sure that the box is in the middle of the pen now. He's darn lucky that I have a second barrier to block off their room when my dog is in. 

I have a better perspective on her size now too. She is definitely small for a Dutch! Do you think she is growing some more with the amount of food she eats? I've noticed that the food intake tends to greatly increase when mine are growing. I think her heft might surprise you if you got her on a scale though. She's definitely significantly larger (perhaps twice the physical size) of my largest, who is sitting right at 2 pounds 3 ounces right now. 

I envy your rain. Please send all unwanted precipitation to the California desert. :rofl: I think we had about 4 days of real rain and 5 or 6 of sprinkly nonsense this winter and that was it. Now our temps are up over 100 and I'm getting depressed at the thought of waiting until November for the possibility of a bit of rain.

I lol'd at AJ and the chicken feed. What does he do with it? Is it that kind of gritty looking stuff? I'll never forget one day in high school when I was in the bathroom and turned to see a girl take two half-grown chickens out of her backpack. _Out of her freaking backpack._ I was like, we are in the middle of a city in California. Where the hell did you get chickens, why are they in your backpack, and how have none of the teachers heard this?? She was trying to get them to eat this gritty looking stuff but they weren't having it. Probably because they had been stuffed in her backpack all day. :confused2:


----------



## whitelop

I totally just laughed out loud with the chickens in a backpack, because my chickens would have no part in being put into anything. LOL They would attack me before ever being put into something small and dark. They can barely go into a wire dog kennel peacefully. BUT my 4 month old chickens are twice the size of most fully grown bantam chickens. haha. 
My chicken feed looks like rabbit pellets, so its similar size. I don't feed the gritty stuff anymore, its called crumbles if you wanted to know the real term for it. 
AJ just gets the pellets out and looks at them or eats them or does whatever with them. He puts them back, but I swear, his hand is always in the bag of chicken feed. LOL I don't think he eats it, but he likes to pull individual pellets out and put them in other things. He does the same thing with rabbit litter and cat food. He's an odd duck. 

Surprisingly enough, she did not jump over the pen. She actually pushed it away from the counter and got out like that. She gets on the box, but she doesn't hop over, thank god. I don't think she has figured out that she can get over the top of the pen yet, and I hope she doesn't figure it out. I'll be screwed! haha. 

I think its supposed to rain the rest of the weekend, which is great for my flowers and veggies, but it sucks for AJ's birthday party on Sunday. Apparently, there is a tropical storm A-something hitting this east coast and we're getting some of it. Well, its putting a damper on all my weekend plans! 
I do like rain, when we need it. We totally needed it. I couldn't imagine having zero rain all summer, everything would die. I'm sure they do it where you are Elizabeth, but they put us under "drought advisories" and you can't water anything or do anything. I have a well, so I don't fall under that, but its annoying when they say you can't wash your car or water anything. I wouldn't like to live somewhere where its so dry. I do love hot, but a good mix of hot and wet rather than JUST hot and dry. Thats why I love the Carolina's. 

Well the "cookout" at my dads was crazy! It rained so everyone was inside. Holy crap, like 30 people in a house is NOT cool. I had to get out of there so spent most of my time out in the garage with my husband and AJ, my uncle, his wife and their daughter. Yes, we're the anti-social group! haha. We had a good time though, the food my dad made was awesome. Thats where I get some of my cooking skills! haha. I came back with an empty trifle dish and got A LOT of compliments on my trifle! I was pretty happy about that. haha. I did drink too many beers and I'm still drinking too many beers, but oh well. 
I just spent like 20 minutes in the pen with Ellie. She's such a sweetie.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Omg there's two Phoebes now?! COOL! Did you choose Phoebe because of Friends? 
Man that sucks it rained on his birthday and there had to be a buttload of people in one house. 
MMMMMMM SALSA *mouth watering*


----------



## whitelop

And its still raining. Ugh. 

I went down to the walmart and good god it was insane there! Everyone graduated today or yesterday or tomorrow, some time. Anyway, everyone was there getting stuff for cookouts and whatnot. They didn't have any cabbage! I was like YOU'RE OUT OF CABBAGE! HOW AM I TO MAKE COLE SLAW WITH NO DANG CABBAGE! So I guess I won't be making the cole slaw tomorrow. haha. Oh well. I actually could care less about this party now, I'm pretty over it. AJ had a good birthday with the hub and I and he doesn't care about people coming over. So I told my husband I was going to return all the stuff I just bought and say screw it and cancel the whole thing. Everyone could just drop the toys and crap off and leave. He was like "oh, is it like that?" Yes, thanks walmart, you made me want to cancel my child's birthday party. 

Sorry. I'm in a terrible mood, I burnt the crap out of my hand...again. Its second degree, a nice blister. I was trying to keep AJ away from the oven as I was putting a pizza in and of course he was in a 'I do what I want' kind of mood and was walking towards the open oven door. I had it like half way open and I saw him make a step towards me and I got jumpy, hit the door with my leg and knocked it shut as I was putting chicken nuggets in. So caught the back of my hand with a 400* door. It freaking hurts. But its better it burned me and not him. 
And then my husband told me I was inconsiderate because I went and got a milkshake before going to walmart and didn't bring him a milkshake. So I told him to go f himself and went out in the rain and got him some pies from burger king and a freaking frosty. What a jerk. I was gone for like an hour, if I would have gotten him a milkshake when I got one, it would have been flavored milk. Yuck. He just doesn't think. 

Long day tomorrow. I'm going to bed, before someone gets punched in the face. 

OOOHHHHH! And my child and that little rabbit are in kahoots with each other. AJ hits the pen and opens it up and then the little ball gets out! I've been watching them and thats whats happening. I keep going in there and finding the pen open on one side and I keep wondering how its opened. Then I saw AJ hitting the pen with a truck and opening and little Elvira eyeballing it. She didn't get out today, but he's been trying to pet her a lot more today and I've seen her pen open several times. They're working together and plotting against me. 
Oh and I've started calling her Little Ball because she looks like a little ball. haha. She's just so dang round.
And its almost time for me to trim her nails. That should be super fun. I might actually be in some trouble there, she's so difficult to pick up and do anything with. For such a small critter, she puts up a big fight.


----------



## whitelop

So Ellie is the boxing-est rabbit ever. She boxes my hands all the time, she's insane. She grunts and boxes me! I've never had a rabbit box me! She's weird about putting anything in her enclosure and she'll box it. hahaha. Oh and her and the child are still in cahoots with each other. They're working together to let Ellie be free. My child is trying to open the pen and she's just following him around and he'll eventually let her out. haha. WOW. They're trying to out smart me. 

AJ's going to my dads today and tonight, so I can get some stuff done before everyone comes over tomorrow. I have to clean my house and I'm pretty sick of picking the same things up all the time. So with AJ gone, I can pick the stuff up one time and be done! haha. Oh and when he's not here, I don't have to utter the words "get out of my chicken feed!" Seriously, he's like a chicken. He's constantly in it. I need to move it, I'm just dumb and I never move it. LOL 

Should I put Ellie in her cabinet when people come over or should I leave her in her pen? I haven't decided what to do with her, so what do you guys think? I sort of want to leave her out and freak my in-laws out. hahaha. They're so pretentious.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I can't believe Walmart didn't have cabbage. Usually they always have the stuff you want. 

I'm sorry you burnt your hand. Ive burned my hand multiple times and it sure isn't fun. I hope it heals up quickly. Mine took a while to heal. 

Uh oh, AJ and Ellie plotting against you that's bad, haha. And your right, it won't be fun clipping Ellie's nails.

Ash doesn't box at me ever. I don't even know what boxing is, haha. I've heard of it but I don't know what the rabbit does because Ash has never done it to me.

That's good that you can finally clean up without AJ there. I know what you mean about picking up something and finding it back on the floor again, when we were kids my little sister would always take everything and put it back on the floor again when we used to help our mother clean.

That would be funny if you put Ellie out in her pen, haha. I think you should just do what you feel best. I've kept Ash in his pen when people come over. Sometimes they would even pet him. But Ellie probably wouldn't let them pet her, haha.


----------



## whitelop

Holy crap, I've had the most productive day! I got all the food made, the potato salad, cole slaw, veggie tray, fruit kabobs, ranch dip, fruit dip, rubbed the pork shoulder. I cleaned my house. I cleaned my kitchen. I haven't cleaned Ellie's cage and a cake is in the oven. 
I also went to lunch with my MIL and SIL and my bestie came over to hang out. I've gotten SO much done. 
I've been sweating all day and I feel GREAT! 

Now, I'm finally sitting on the couch, my ankle hurts like hell, I'm drinking a nice delicious nectar of the gods cold beer and I just ordered a pizza on line. haha. Too bad they don't sell beer from pizza hut and over the internet. 

Now, to eat pizza and then go to bed and get up at 3 am to start the grill to put my pork shoulder on at 4 am. Then I'll go get breakfast and go get ice and then ice a cake. 
I am so glad I got everything done today and not waited until tomorrow to hustle around not get everything done. 

Oh and I should add that my MIL went NUTS today at toys-r-us and I am now the proud parent of a spoiled child. He got a small picnic table and a FAO Schwarz derby car. And a few little odds and ends. He's getting so much stuff this year, its unreal. It actually makes me kind of sick. I don't want a spoiled kid! Its only the grandparents though, we don't buy him any toys! 

Ugh. I hope my pizza gets here soon, I've only eaten once today and I'm STARVING.


----------



## kmaben

I wouldnt worry about him. He's too young for that spoil age yet. One Bday party isn't going to do it either. He'll be really tuckered out from all the excitment tomorrow. Hope it turns out just like you want it too. He seems to be a pretty good kid.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh that's great that you got everything done! Right now were in the process of really cleaning the house, every crook and cranny. Sweeping everything out. We are almost finished. Its so nice to just sit back and admire your work.

After all your work I don't blame you to just sit down on the couch drink beer and eat pizza, haha. That's what I like to do.

Yeah I think he's to young to be spoiled, but if it happens at every birthday party than maybe he will get spoiled. When we were kids instead of toys our parents would get us some stuff we really wanted, like if we really wanted a book or some swmming goggles or some board game we'd get those things instead of just toys. And we'd get to choose a place to go that we liked going to like a favorite playground or something like that.


----------



## JBun

Don't you know? Grandparents are allowed to spoil their grandkids. That's what they are there for  One of my favorite presents as a kid, was from my grandma. That's great that you were able to get so much done. Don't know how you did it. I probably would have only got to the second thing on the list. Proof: I spent all day trying to get one load of 10 bales of hay for the buns. Complete failure! I ended up with one bale, cause I absolutely had to have it for the buns. ONE freakin' bale! Ugh! So you did a heck of a lot better than me. And since you have a big ole birthday party to host, I'm glad you did. The food sounds really good. I can't believe you are getting up at 3 to put the roast in. Now that is the true commitment of a mom 

I can't believe Ellie and AJ are conspiring for a breakout. You have your work cut out for you Ellieproofing and AJproofing your house. Ellie's going to love the sight of AJ if she starts associating him with being able to escape, hehe  Libby boxes me too. She's so tiny and has these gentle tiny little feet trying to box me. I picked up an abandoned rabbit in front of our neighborhood the other day. Now that rabbit can box! Nothing like Libby's cute little boxing. This rabbit means business when it boxes me. And it's strong for a little 4 lb rabbit. So if Ellie boxes anything like this rabbit, then she's one tough bunny! 

Have a great party tomorrow, have lots of fun, and try not to work too hard


----------



## whitelop

Jenny, you found a stray rabbit? What?! Take a picture of it! haha. 

I know, Ellie and AJ together, the little team. haha. Small person and small rabbit together, plotting against mama. 
Speaking of Ellie, she was acting a little weird yesterday. I think it was because it was hot in the kitchen and I had music on and a fan going, so she was in her box a lot of the time. Except when I would leave the kitchen for a while, she would come out of the box and lay on the floor. THEN when I was about to go to bed, she was laying with her belly pressed to the floor. I have never seen her like that before, with her front legs stretched completely out and her belly pressed to the floor. So I gave her some simethicone because I was exhausted and was worried about her being uncomfortable. Fortunately enough for me, she REALLY likes simethicone and she drank it all up with no issue and I didn't have to burrito her. 
I think shes okay though. She's acting normal this morning. I did give her a lot more hay last night and she dug into it as soon as it hit the tray. I think shes okay and really, she may not have been having any issue last night. I was so tired last night that I couldn't even see straight. So I could have mistaken her laying like that for being uncomfortable. Who knows what was going through my head. Anyway, she loves simethicone! How awesome, right?! 
Oh and she boxes me all the time. haha. She gets my hands pretty hard. Its really funny to watch, but I think its a pretty bad habit. I would much rather her box me than bite me. haha. My husband thinks it funny to see. 

I just put the meat on the grill. I'm so tired! I got like 3 hours of sleep. I totally just ate a piece of pizza at 4:15 am. I need to do some dishes and get my day started, but the rooster hasn't even crowed. The sun hasn't come up and I'm scared of this hour. This is unnatural to get up this early. Should I drink some coffee? Should I go back to sleep? I don't really know what to do. This time of the day is disorienting. 

I really hope the party goes well today! I hope the rain holds out and it stays nice outside like it was yesterday. 
I know you can't spoil a 2 year old. He loves everything, all toys, anything you give him he loves. I pulled out some old toys that are getting ready to go to Goodwill and when he saw them it was like seeing them for the first time and he was SO happy. haha. So anything he gets he's happy with and I think thats awesome. I love how simple kids are, they're so easy to please. 

Yeah, I still don't know what to do. Drink coffee or go back to sleep? I'm confused. LOL


----------



## whitelop

Well I stayed up. LOL 

I'm drinking coffee and I iced a cake. haha. I have more stuff to do, but I'm so tired still. I'll never be able to make it through the day now. haha. The sun finally came up and my rooster is crowing. A baby rooster is crowing too and he sounds...special. I've talked about him before but listening to him today its so silly sounding! haha. He's getting better though! 

I've been watching a lot of How I Met Your Mother and its so great. I really love Jason Segel, he's hilarious. I also love Neil Patrick Harris, he's one of my favorite people and totally makes this show! haha. I just love it. And surprisingly my husband likes it too and we usually don't like the same shows. LOL 

I need to go back to sleep. My cat is cleaning me, I think she's trying to put me to sleep! haha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That's good that Ellie like simethicone. I've seen Ash laying like that before. Usually when its hot out, and sometimes he just lays like that. I think its just that that position helps him cool off or he feels more comfortable laying like that. I've never really been worried about it.

I went to sleep at 12: 30 I usually never stay up later than 1 or 2 am. I hate staying up late because when I go to bed and wake up the next morning I feel so tired and groggy. 

Can't wait to here how the party goes. Maybe you can take some pictures of it. Have fun at the party!


----------



## JBun

I HATE when my buns have tummy aches. It's so stressful waiting for them to start eating again. That's great that she likes the gas med. That is always helpful when you don't have to fight to get the medicine into them. Glad she's ok.

So Thursday I was outside and my neighbor comes walking over and says he just saw a rabbit while he was mowing his lawn, and was wondering if I had lost one of my rabbits. Uh, no. So I go with him, and it's out in front of our neighborhood hiding under a pine tree. It wasn't too skittish, but it still wouldn't let me just pick it up. Another neighbor came up, and between the three of us we managed to get a hold of it. It looks to be a drop off. People tend to abandon their former pets around where I live. So we see cats showing up a lot, and occasionally a dog, but this was the first pet rabbit I've seen this close to our housing development. I'm fairly certain it's a girl, though she acts more like a hormonal boy. If she's not full grown, I guess the sex change fairy could surprise me  She's settled in just fine and totally relaxed being around people. Loud house noises like the washer going, don't bother her. She wouldn't eat timothy hay, so I've been cutting fresh brome and orchard grass for her, and I'm slowly starting her off on pellets. She's very friendly. LOVES me to give her nose rubs. She'll sit still on my lap as long as I'm rubbing her nose. When I let her out to play today, she circles me while I'm sitting on the floor with her, and makes little honking sounds. So she clearly likes me  She managed a few funny looking binkies today too. She seems really healthy. I've looked her over, and aside from a little urine staining on her hind end and feet, there doesn't appear to be anything wrong with her. The only things that I've had problems with, is that she will sometimes nip me when I'm holding her, and she gets a bit nervous or territorial about her cage and grunts and boxes my hand, unless I give nose rubs right away, then she doesn't mind me invading her space  I really can't keep her as 10 rabbits really is my max, so I'll try and find her a good home, once I get her eating normal hay and rabbit food. So, this is my new boarder, haha. AND here she is! Enjoying some pets


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Jenny, the bunny you found is so cute! She sounds like a real sweetie too. Do you know how old she is? She looks like a small bunny. I wonder what breed she is, she has some really pretty coloring. She couldn't have gone to a better home than yours.


----------



## whitelop

Oh Jenny, she's really cute! I wonder what she is? She looks like a mix to me, but she's really cute. I like how her spots are agouti. Ellie boxes me when I put my hands in her enclosure too, but then I pet her nose and she's fine with it. haha. I'd say that she likes you too, if she circling you! Foo used to circle me all the time. haha. It was so funny. If you circle her back, you'll have a best friend for life! 
It really sucks that she got dumped. I hate how people neglect their animals and their kids for that matter. (I'm a little bitter about somethings right now)
At least you're the one who got her Jenny, she came to the right neighborhood to get the dumped! She definitely couldn't have come to a better person.


----------



## whitelop

So AJ's birthday party went great! The rain held out until everyone left and we got the yard cleaned up! He got all kinds of stuff and he loves ALL of it. haha. Everyone enjoyed the food and enjoyed the yard. Except the rooster crowed the WHOLE time we were out there. haha. 

The terrible thing is, I didn't take any pictures with my camera because I was exhausted and I wasn't thinking straight. I'll have to get my MIL to send me the pictures she took, she was taking lots of them. I did take some pictures this morning of some of the stuff he got. 
He got a walmart gift card and some money from his great grand parents, so we went to walmart last night and got him some movies. We spent $80 on movies! haha. We got Cars, all 4 of the Shrek movies, Toy Story, and Up. We love all those movies, I especially love Up. My husband likes Shrek a lot. haha. We're watching Cars right now. The next time we get him movies, we're getting Peter Pan because it just came out of the vault and then Despicable Me, because that is a great movie! 
He also got these two tent things, to play in. He likes them a lot! And he got this magical paint station thing. 
AJ got a child sized picnic table, he LOVES it. The good thing about it is, it can come in the house and its not too big. We brought it in yesterday because it was raining and he likes to eat at it. So it can go back outside when we go outside, but he can use it inside too. He was enjoying his breakfast this morning!






I just thought his face was hilarious in this one. 





And here is his new Derby car that we got at Toys R Us on Saturday. He loves this thing! 





Here is AJ on his new tractor at my dads house. And thats my dad. 





Heres AJ and my dad in AJ's pool at their house. 





Thats it for pictures. I'll take some more later. Oh and ignore the way my living room looks, all the stuff on the floor. I was too tired after unpacking all his toys to get the bags put away. haha. I also didn't know what to do with some boxes, so I left them. LOL 

Oh and I wanted to talk about F.A.O Schwarz toys, the best toys in the world. I swear to goodness, they're amazing. AJ's derby car is F.A.O and its amazing. 
These are the toys he's going to get next year by FAO. 
http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4354325
They also have a solar system one like this, thats great! I'm just totally in love with FAO toys right now. Their stuffed animals are fantastic and SO soft. I almost bought one for myself the other day! Then they have the walk-on piano, thats just awesome and I would play with all the time...I mean AJ would play with it all the time. hahaha. http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4243166&prodFindSrc=search

And now I'm done. I have to finish cleaning up. I'm still so tired! I woke up tired, its terrible. Its a HUGE pot of coffee day today. 
Ellie went back into her cage for the party, no one even knew I had a rabbit! haha. She did really well in the cabinet though. Now AJ is sitting next to her in the cage and probably trying to plot his way move to let her out. LOL 

Happy Monday!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

It sounds like AJ had a great birthday party! That's great that he got a WalMar gift card and some money. And all those movies sound great! I like Up too. I think its the best animation movies they've made. It looks like he loves his picnic table. We used to have one of those a long time ago. When we were kids we'd use it a lot. I love the new pictures, looks like AJ had a TON of fun. That is great that he enjoyed the day.  

FAO toys look great! I just had a look at those links you posted and those toys look great. I love the I love the walk-on-piano. That would be fun to have, I bet AJ would like that.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Awww AJ is such a cutie patootie! It's hard to imagine that THAT sweet little child gives you such a hard time lol!!!! 
I LOVE the movie UP!  It is my new favorite Disney/Pixar movie. I am planning on naming my next dog Doug. After the dog on the movie. And if I get a reverse sealed brindle boxer (they appear to be black), I will name him Black Doug. Like from The Hangover lol. Oh and I just saw the 3rd one last night it was so dang funny!!! 
WOW! WALK ON PIANO!!!!
And the map and the solar system are a good idea. I sure could have used the solar system one when I was a kid, it was hard to remember the order in which they are in. I think theres some kind of saying to help remember..... Something about My Very Evil Mother ....blah blah blah I don't remember. I could use it now apparently lol

Oh and Jenny! What a wonderful lil bun! So glad you rescued it. I agree with everyone else, that bunny couldn't have picked anyone better to find!


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. Black Doug. I laughed pretty hard. 
I love Up, its definitely one of my favorites. I think the love story between Carl and Ellie(the old people) was like the sweetest love story EVER. 

Yes, AJ is precious but he's insane. He's just a wild child. haha. Its hard for everyone to believe that he acts crazy when he's with me. LOL He's really smart and he picks things up really quick but sometimes, he's wild. And he doesn't listen for crap. Unless its what he shouldn't hear, then he's all ears and saying the F word all the time. hahahaha.


----------



## whitelop

So a few hours ago part of a huge tree fell in my yard, like 10 feet from my house. I was cleaning the bathroom when I heard this crack and wet, dull thud and looked out expecting to see a branch but instead saw the top 15 feet of a dead tree and half of a live walnut tree 10 feet from my house. 
I called my husband at work and was like A FREAKING TREE JUST FELL DOWN RIGHT NEXT TO THE HOUSE! I'M SCARED! hahahaha. 
Here are some pictures that I just took of it. And now the sun is out and its cool out. This weather is doing my head in and I can't take it. There is literally a river running through my front yard and my whole back yard has like 4 inches of standing of water. 

















I just weeded my garden for the first time since I planted it! hahaha. I have a lot of squash growing, there are like 20 on there. I have a few tomatoes and I think I need taller cages. The plants are like 4 feet tall and they're already over the cages and I don't think they make taller cages. I have one tomato that is pretty big and I think I'll pick that bad boy soon!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OMG! That tree is HUGE! Haha. I would have been scared too if that monster fell in my yard. 

That's good that you have a lot of squash growing. 20 Is a lot of squash! That's good that you guys have some big tomatoes. I love when your first big tomato is ready to be picked or your first fruit of the season. And I like growing my own fruits because they always taste better than fruits bought from the store.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow, not been on for a few days and I´ve missed loads. Loved the pics of AJ and his presents were great. He looked so pleased with himself with his tractor and that table is so cute for him. That walk on piano reminds me of the one in Big but it´s a bit smaller. 

You certainly did get loads done before the party...you must have been absolutely knackered after all that but the food sounded lovely, making me feel hungry now. 

We can get beer from our burger king, macdonalds and pizza places...aren´t we lucky. 

Jenny, that bunny is so lovely, she is a lucky girl and it´s such a shame you can´t keep her but I´m sure you´ll find her somewhere where she´ll be loved and well cared for. 

I bet that tree falling scared the crap out of you....that is some size. I´ve got a massive palm tree outside my window and when it´s really window like it has been the last few days, it really blows and leans and I´m sometimes really scared it´ll come through my window one day.


----------



## whitelop

The tree did scare me! I didn't even finish cleaning the bathroom because I got distracted! hahaha. 

Yes, AJ loves everything that he got. We just painted some pictures with his new paint set. He's been rolling around on his car all day and he's really loving his table. 

All the food was really good at the party, if I do say so myself since I cooked it! LOL I thoroughly enjoyed everything that I cooked. I wish that we could get beer from fast food places! That would just make my super lazy nights MUCH easier, with getting some easy food and beer at the same time. haha. I really wished when I ordered my pizza I could have ordered beer too! That would have been a great ending to a pretty good day, a nice cold beer with a veggie pizza with extra cheese, sounds like my kind of finisher for a productive day. 

Now every time I get a headache, it now goes into my jaw too. So its like my whole head hurts and then it goes into jaw and I can barely talk. Ugh. It HURTS.


----------



## JBun

I love AJ's tractor! is it foot powered or battery? 

Wow! That's a big tree brach. I'm glad no one was outside when it happened. I wish we were getting some of your rain. It's supposed to be a drought year for us.

I think the abandoned girl bun is maybe part rex. I'm no expert, but her head and ears look rex like, but she doesn't have the plush rex fur, though her fur is very soft.


----------



## whitelop

Jenny, his tractor is battery powered. He hasn't completely grasped that he has to press the pedal with his foot yet, but he's getting there.

I thought she was part rex, I was thinking the same thing when I saw her head. But like you said, no plush fur and no curly whiskers. She's a cutie though, I hope you find her a really good home!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Whoa. I would be scared too. Our neighbors have like gigantic trees in their backyards and some if them have gotten smart like us, and cut them down before the hurricane comes and takes out one of our houses. But the people next to us that idk t like always have branches falling and one fell in our new fence the other day! I was so mad but it didnt do any damage. Leo is going to throw it back over the fence lol.


----------



## whitelop

I'm just glad the tree didn't hit the house! Trees are scary. 

So we woke up this morning to my crazy FIL at our house, yelling in our driveway. The windows were open and he was yelling about a pressure washer...that we don't have. He yelled at my husband and asked if he was coming outside, and he was like "no, I don't have pants on! We don't have the pressure washer, we never had it and I don't know where it is or who has it." Then my FIL gets in the truck, slams the door and slings mud everywhere as he peels out of my driveway. I WAS PISSED! I went downstairs as my hub was brushing his teeth and I was like "wtf was that?" he was like "I have no idea, he's in the crazy place." 
That was at like 7:30. Then I looked at my phone and it said that he called me like 30 minutes before and called my husband and texted him. Then showed up at the house. Ugh. I'm not happy, I hate that guy. 

Okay, well as I was typing this, my FIL showed back up at my house with the dog. He was confused on where he was and said that he wasn't meaning to be here. I asked him where he was supposed to be at. He said he was heading to the pound, he was trying to take the dog to the freaking pound! CAN YOU GUYS BELIEVE THAT?! So I took the dog from him and sat in the yard and talked to my FIL about crazy stuff because he's so messed up on whatever pills. HE TRIED TO TAKE THE DOG TO THE **** POUND! I can't believe it. I called my husband and he was like, "have you talked to my mom?" I was like "no! I haven't had the chance to, he just left and you're the first person I called!" I'm just in shock. All of our pounds here are kill shelters and he would have been put to sleep today. I'm shaking I'm so mad and upset and scared and I don't know what is going on with my FIL. Jesus Christ, I'm not happy. I feel so sick. 
Great, I really didn't want the dog back, but how could I let him go to the pound and be put to sleep? 

I just really don't like people.


----------



## whitelop

And Ellie hates the dog. She hasn't been around him in a long time so I don't know if she remembers him. Shes in her cabinet and he walked passed and she completely freaked out. She threw her food bowl around, spilled her water and went crazy trying to jump out of the cabinet. She ran around in there and hit the walls. I had to calm her down. I was scared that she was going to hit the walls so hard and kill herself. I hope she's okay. 
WTF am I going to do? Seriously? I'm totally about to freak out. 

And now AJ won't leave Ellie alone and he's hitting her cabinet door. I think I'm about to have a nervous breakdown. I don't do well with stuff like this, like stuff being thrown in my lap. 
The poor dog, I know he's so confused and I just had to put him in the front room. So everyone can get acclimated to each other again. 
Good lord. What a crazy day, already. Its only 10:30, what else can happen?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Wow. That is a crazy turn of events. You probably had specific plans today and then BLAM crazy man alert!!!! He sounds like my ex-stepmom Crazy Psycho Carly. I called the coon Carly when she was acting bad. Poor dog, poor Ellie :'( Buster has done some freaky FREAKOUT stuff like that and I got scared he would hurt himself too. Heck sometimes I'm scared he will break his **** foot by thumping so freakin hard!!!!! What are you going to do with that dog though?  maybe he could live outside? That really sucks. Intervention time?


----------



## whitelop

Oh its totally intervention time! Hopefully my MIL will come home soon and she'll able to put her foot down with some of this stuff. Its just my stupid sister in law that gets in the way of everything. I hate that B too. 

Anyway, we're going to keep the dog. Forever, until he dies. I'm not going to make him go through the whole moving houses thing again. Poor thing, the last 4 years have been rough for him. He lived with my hub and his dad for 4 years, then my hub and I started dating 4 years ago...We moved in together, my FIL moved to Pittsburgh so the dogs came with us, lived with us for 2 years. One dog got hit by a car, then we just had this dog(Woody). He lived with us until AJ was 2 months old then went back to my FIL because he had a mental breakdown and wanted the dog back. Then Woody came back to us when AJ was like 10 months old then we had him until what...like 4 months ago? So he's been passed around several times in the last 4 years and its so ridiculous. Its been because my FIL refuses to see the dog as anyone elses dog other than HIS dog, but its not that he wants him as a pet Woody is just his POSSESSION. Its BS and I'm done with it. He'll live with us until he dies of old age or I have to put him down because hes too old to walk. THERE I'VE DECLARED IT! IT IS TRUTH. 

Sorry, I get a little weird when I get stressed and I'm having a hard time today. Its officially been the longest day of my life. Its only almost 2 and I feel like I've been awake for days and it should be time for my husband to get home but its not. Its probably because I ate lunch at like 10am and put AJ down for a nap at 11am and now I have the rest of the day to do nothing because I finished cleaning this morning. Ugh. 

But seriously, he's a good dog. I just have to teach my youngin' to stop messing with ALL the animals. I think I'll get him a dog house or get my husband or dad to make one for him. So he'll be able to go out and stay out if he wants to. The crappy thing is, we took out part of the fence so my hub to could ride his lawn mower into the field. So we have to put a 16 foot fence there, so Woody can't get out but the hub can still get his lawn mower into the field. 

Well since I'm here, this morning, I wanted to tell you guys about my new cleaning schedule because its amazing! I was having a hard time with my house and my husband and all of it. I wasn't coping well and I was doing nothing a lot of the time and the house and everyone was suffering. So I started reading other peoples cleaning schedules and they were crazy difficult and time consuming and ain't nobody got time for that. So I finally found one that fit me, sort of. It had good points but it was still too difficult. Then I found another one that was like "clean your house is 45 minutes" and I thought hey, I have 45 minutes! So I started that one 2 weeks ago and its been great so far! BUT I put together the one that I sort of liked and the one that really works so now I have the quick clean with something specific everyday. When I started it I was setting a timer and going by the timer to see how long it takes me to do everything, like the thing recommended. It started out with 15 minutes for my kitchen, the WHOLE kitchen. Then 15 minutes for the living room. Then 5 for the bathroom. 5 for the bedrooms. And at the end of all of that, I run over all the rugs with the vacuum, taking 10 minutes. Then I sweep the hardwoods and bathroom, taking 10 minutes. Then I do my one thing I was supposed to do for the day (ie, Tuesdays "wood day", where I polish all the wood in my house). So BAM clean house in like 55 minutes to clean it. But now, since I've been on top of everything I can take a few minutes off each room. And I clean my shower every time I take a shower, with one of those dish scrubber things and a 50/50 mix of vinegar and dish soap. Works like a charm and my shower and sink freaking sparkle! 
Really, the whole point of this was to say that I've finally gotten it! I can have a clean house without busting my ass day in and day out. Its fantastic! I feel so much better about the house and about all of it. 
Now if I could get my in-laws under control I would be doing MUCH better.


----------



## Chrisdoc

OMG, what a day you had. I do feel sorry for the dog, the poor thing, he´s lucky that you´re prepared to take him in. I don´t think animals are good with change either so I´m sure he´ll be pleased to be in one place for good.

I´m glad I don´t have any crazy people in my life right now....you put up with a lot and it must be so hard.

Great that you´ve got your cleaning schedule sorted. Sounds like you´re getting loads done in no so much time. I always clean the shower every time I use it but it is so much easier for me being on my own. 

Poor little miss Ellie, I think we all worry when they go a bit crazy that they will hurt themselves. I hope she gets used to him. 

Yes, we´re lucky to get beer with all our fast food, good job cos I don´t drink soft drinks so I´d be having mine with water if not lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh the poor dog. Sounds like you've been having a hard week. Its good that you were there to save that poor thing. Good thing your keeping him. I know its not easy on animals to be moving around like that. 

Like Chris said, you have a lot of crazy people and crazy things going on in your life. You do put up with a lot. I can't imagine. I'd probably have nervous brake down with all the stuff going on.

Poor Ellie, with all the stuff going on she must be so scared. I hope she adjusts to everything quickly.

Your cleaning schedule sounds awesome! I can't believe it takes only 55 minutes! Wow, that's really good that you found out about it. I'm sure it'll make things a lot easier on you.


----------



## Minerva

Wow, I was gone for a few days and missed a lot!

I am SO sorry about your father-in-law. I can relate with the craziness and it is never easy to deal with. I'm glad that you have Woody back though and are going to keep him. Sounds like that poor dog deserves a good forever-home. AJ is definitely at "that age" where kids tend to want to be around animals a lot but don't necessarily know how to behave with or treat them yet. I remember when my dad's wife's kids (3 and 5 at the time) decided that they were ALL about her dog and constantly wanted to be petting, poking, prodding, and playing with him. The problem was that he was an 8 year old, 100+ pound malamute/wolf cross that wanted no part of either of them. She had to put some pretty stern rules in effect pretty quickly for the boys to keep them from becoming dog snacks. 

It sounds like AJ's party was great though, so that is awesome. Did you have one of those "oh my god he's already 2??" moments?  Did you get a picture of his cake? He looks so cute eating at his little table. And he's eating healthy things, which is a bonus! I work with a couple of kids that eat about 90% total crap, so it's always refreshing to me to see a child happily eating things that are good for him/her.

I lol'd at AJ letting Ellie out. What a pair of conspirators! You always hear about animals "training" their people. I guess Ellie is getting started early with teaching AJ to do her bidding. :rofl: Pretty soon he'll be sneaking her extra pellets and bananas.

As for Phoebe's name (I forget who asked), I have never seen Friends. I actually had to read it a couple times before I remembered; it was a little before my time as I recall.  My rabbits have classical literature names starting with "p" since I am a literature grad student and a huge nerd. I was on a Greek kick when I got Phoebe, so she got a Greek mythology name. To be honest I didn't think they'd learn their names too well plus I thought it would be amusing to give tiny rabbits huge, grandiose names. Turns out they have learned them, both full names and nicknames. Apparently I didn't give them enough credit!


----------



## whitelop

NO! I didn't get a picture of his cake. I didn't do anything special though, just a vanilla cake with vanilla frosting and a number 2 candle. He liked the cake though and it turned out pretty good...for a box cake that is. haha. 
I did have that moment when I was like "wow, he's 2! This is crazy!" Then I thought about the next year he would be 3 and he would be able to talk to me better and then the next he would be 4 and going to Pre-K then so on and so forth. I had that moment like the day before his actual birthday. 

Yes, I really dislike when kids eat NOTHING but junk. I will feed him fast food and stuff but usually its homemade food. He does eat processed stuff and sugar, but not nearly as much as he eats homemade or fresh foods. He loves fruit and eats all sorts of berries every day. He loves watermelon! He also does pretty good with veggies, some days he doesn't like some stuff but then other days he's fine. I guess like an adult, he just has more picky days than others. haha. But he eats salad and loves it! He eats regular iceberg lettuce, romaine and spinach. He eats all the good stuff like that. For breakfast he usually gets a big plate of fruit like you guys saw, some milk and a hard boiled egg(but just the white, he doesn't like yolk). So he's a pretty good eater! He does well at other peoples houses too, he's not very picky which is SO easy when he goes to someone's house. 
He also drinks a lot of water which I think is good, because a lot of kids don't like to drink water, just sweet stuff. 
I would be lying if I said that he never ate processed chicken nuggets, because come on...who can resist a chicken nugget? I know I can't! But he more healthy stuff than crappy stuff. 

A few weeks ago, I saw a toddler probably AJ's age walking through walmart with a large mcdonalds cup, drinking out of it! This kid was probably like 60 lbs and shorter than AJ who is almost 3 feet tall and weighs 33 lbs. I was disgusted. I'm pretty sure that the dark liquid that the kid was drinking was soda and I think thats BS. AJ has never had soda and I plan to keep it that way, since I cut soda out of my life completely! But seriously, who lets a 2 year old drink soda?! Thats insane. 

Anyway, the dog is doing fine. My MIL is coming into town tomorrow evening and she wants Woody back. I put my foot firmly down and told my husband hell no. I'm not doing it again. Its not the dogs fault that my FIL is a crazy person, so he shouldn't have to suffer. 

As it turns out my MIL told my FIL to take Woody to the VET to get his shots so they could board him while he went to Florida. It was too much to take him to the VET so he was going to take him to the POUND! I mean really?! I was even more freaking shocked when my husband told me that tonight after he talked to her. I was like "maybe he got confused and thought she said pound?" He was like "no, he just didn't want to take him to the vet and figured the kill shelter would be easier." I swear to the sweet baby jesus that my jaw hit the floor, I smacked myself in the forehead and was like "WTF?!" I'm pretty sure at that point, my brain jumped out of my ear and went to the fridge to find the beer, it was done for the night. 
So I guess tomorrow night, we'll have the talk with my MIL to see what the hell is going to happen, but I can go ahead and tell everyone...a big fat nothing. Nothing will happen. He'll continue to live here and put himself and others in danger while he drives while xanex'ed up and he'll wrap his car around a tree or kill someone else. Its horrible. He doesn't even know what time period we're in. He went to Florida 3 MONTHS ago and he things he went 2 WEEKS ago. So he's super confused about when/what day/what month it is. Maybe he has dementia or Alzheimer's? He's only 52 is that early on set or what? I'm going to WebMD it. 

Wow, thats pretty deep stuff. But please, let it bring you guys some laughs and feel glad that you're not in this family. I married into that. Good lord. Sometimes, I just want to back of the room slowly and be like "I was never here, I'm a ghost." 
So when you guys think you're having bad days, you can read this and be happy that you know when you are and where you are. And that you don't have to deal with that crazy sh*t. I think I should write a freaking book. "The Life and Times of Morgan: You Can't Make This Sh*t Up." 

Oh SO done now. Ugh, beer is not my friend.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yeah time does fly. Some memories that happened years ago seemed like they just happened yesterday.

Yeah, its good that AJ eats good food. I see lots of kids eating junk food like cookies and hamburgers and drinking fruit punch. That's just not good for kids. Especially since you can make some really good tasting healthy food. 

Good thing the dog is staying with you. I can't believe he was taking the dog to the pound on purpose. My aunt has Alzheimer's and I don't think she does things like that. And she's 70-80 but you FIL is only 52?! My gosh. That does sound early to be getting Alzheimer's! I would expect maybe he'd get it when he was 80 but 52! geez that's young.

Yeah you should write a book. I'd definitely read it.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

That's the best book name!!! There is a website that may help you with your dog/rabbit/child rules. It's http://www.doggonesafe.com/ very super awesome and they have all kinds of great stuff! 

Oh that is interesting about Phoebe's name. Well I am a super huge fan of Friends. It was before my time too as I am only 22 but I always saw it on nick at nite and stuff so I bought the whole collection and watched em all.

I love your cleaning schedule! That is exactly what I need in my life because its getti g out of hand with all our guests, human and mammal, I need to clean.


----------



## whitelop

Katie, my cleaning schedule is AWESOME! I'll talk to you on your blog about it. haha. Thanks for the link Katie, I'll give that a read. 

Anyway, my MIL is coming into town today and my husband has to go pick her up from the airport. I don't think I'm allowed to go with him to get her because he'll want to talk to her alone or whatever. I don't think thats right because I'm part of the family too and the decision involves me GD it! PLUS my husband has a hard time standing up for himself and being "rude" to his mother. I can tell it like it is and I can be nice about it, but we're like ... 3 years passed being nice about it now. His mom doesn't listen to anything, she doesn't care about anything. So nothing anyone says matters because nothing will change. Can I call Adult Protective Services? Thats a real thing right? He's a danger. This whole situation is just screwed up. I'm having a hard time dealing with this...yet again. I've had a headache for two days now and its not going away. 

Oh and Woody isn't eating. When he went to my in-laws he was eating this 5 star dog food, it was great. They bought one more bag of it and then started feeding crappy Pedigree. I hate that dog food, its just a pile of crap in a bag. So he was eating this terrible dry food and my FIL insists that he needs canned food with it to eat it, so he was feeding him Skippy cans. That stuff is like made out of horse or something. ITS TERRIBLE. But dogs like junk food so of course he ate it. I got a small bag of pedigree last night at walmart and he's not eating it. I need to go get him some better food, so he'll actually eat it. I know he's looking at me like 'hey, wheres that really good stuff that you fed me before?! Why are you feeding me the crap food?' Poor thing. 
But he's stretched out on the couch right now and he's looking pretty happy. So thats good. 

And AJ has found the scrubber for the fish tank and refuses to put it back when I ask him. Now he's rubbing it on everything. Too bad, I have a headache and I don't really care. I clean it before we put it up so its okay. Its really not, but he's not listening and I'm not in the mood to get mad about it. When I tell him to do something, he usually just does the opposite anyway, so I'm not in the mood to fight with a toddler. Maybe if I leave him alone, he'll just put it back on his own. 

Now to finish my coffee and clean up. LOL We're starting to try different coffee every time we need coffee. So last week I was drinking Cafe Bustelo and this week I'm drinking 8 O'Clock. Its okay, maybe my next cup will be better.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie has a HUGE scrape on her nose! I don't know how she managed it, but I think it was when she freaked out yesterday because of Woody. 
He's been in the kitchen since I let her out and she's scared of him. She runs back into her cabinet to get away and out of sight. I haven't seen her this scared in a while! 
But she likes the new rug! This is the first time she's had free run of the kitchen in a while! 

Here are some pictures of her. 






She was a little wedged and turning around. haha. But you can see her scrape on her face. 





And here is a clear shot of her scrape. It looks okay, just like the fur was pulled out. She doesn't seem to be in pain or anything, shes just acting a little weird. 





But she just busted out a binky, so I think she's okay!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, poor Ellie. Good thing its nothing serious. She's a pretty girl. I hope she'll adjust to having Woody there soon.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Pedigree is totally crap in a bag yes. And the skippys, probably horse but I saw undercover videos of the process behind dog food companies. They got to the vet. But the dead cats and dogs out of their freezer, don't even bother to take off flea collars or collars, take em out the bag, throw them into the "pit" then they grind em up, turn em into meat and cook it down real real good add all the other BS and fillers and crap. Put it in a bag that says Ol Roy and sells it to you for a mere $12. Every time I go through Walmart and see a person with a gravy train bag or old yeller or old roy bag I am just sickened that people don't care at all about their pets health. It's like feeding your child dog poop and garbage from the dumpster. 

Omgosh Ellie! She is so cute! Her poor little nosey nose  haha Feebs is in there doing binkies too.


----------



## whitelop

I know! Every time I see someone with a huge 50 lb bag of Ol Roy I just say to myself "just go put your dog to sleep right now! Its probably tied to your porch where you just cut open the bag of food for the poor flea infested dog." Thats what I think about. LOL 
What food do you feed Katie? I used to feed Woody Precise, its from this funky named town in Texas. It was great! But super expensive. So I think I'll find something else comparable. 

I just feel bad that he hasn't eaten and doesn't want to eat. I wouldn't want to eat it though either. 
I'll go to petsmart tonight and get some better food. I just need to look up some other foods that are higher stars. 
I just couldn't imagine feeding him Skippy, its terrible. It grosses me out. One time we got him back, my FIL sent a CASE of Skippy cans with him and I put them in the cabinet I never use and forgot about them. For years. I just found them yesterday. I was originally going to donate it, but then I thought, even a stray dog or a rescued dog shouldn't be subjected to that crap! haha. So I put them away and now I'm throwing them away! 

Ellie is loving being behind her folded up pen. She's been flopped out there for a while. I think her nose is okay, but poor baby! 
And she's totally loving on a pile of dirty towels that I'm about to put in the wash. haha. I guess she likes them a lot! 

Okay y'all. I broke down and turned the AC on. We don't have central air, just window units (thanks old ass house!). But they do a great job! I swear, you've never felt joy until you've lifted your shirt up and put it over the AC and have the cool air blow on your stomach. haha. Its amazing. Best. Feeling. Ever.


----------



## JBun

Sorry the last few days have been so stressful. Your FIL sounds a bit strange. I'm sure it's really hard to deal with him. I would be very nervous about him being allowed to drive in such a confused state. Couldn't you call the police or some sort of state agency, and tell them about your concerns about him driving and being a danger to others?

At least you got your dog back safely. Poor little Ellie sounds like she was scared to death when first seeing him. Zeus had a similar reaction when I was holding him and went on the porch to feed a neighborhood cat. He totally freaked out and was so scared. That's one good thing about rabbits growing up around cats and dogs. Then they don't develop that fear of them.

Hopefully Ellie's little cut heals ok. It wouldn't be too surprising if it happened during her freakout mode.

I don't really know anything about dog food, but I did read a discussion once about it, and someone mentioned Orijen dog food being really good. It is expensive though.


----------



## whitelop

Jenny, yes Orijen is really good and expensive! I've been on dogfoodadvisor.com for like an hour trying to find a good food that isn't too too expensive. The stuff we were buying, Precise, was $60 for 40 lbs I think. And before that we were getting Apex that was $40 for 40, but then it got recalled and the company its made by kept recalling foods and I said screw that and stopped feeding it. 
I'm going to get him some senior food since he's 8 and he's still pretty active, so I want to make sure his joints are taken care of to preserve him for as long as possible. 
I just have to write down the ones that sounded good to me and then go to petsmart to make sure that they're in my price range. I'm trying not to totally cheap out, but its been nice to not have to buy dog food! haha. So I'm just got to get the best that I can find for not too much money. 
But chances are, I'll end up with Orijen or something crazy like that, because its a 5 star best food ever type thing. LOL 

Well, I'm a little upset with myself right now. I finished How I Met Your Mother and I'm upset. I finished all 7 seasons on netflix in like 2 weeks. Whats wrong with me? haha. Thats a lot of episodes, but it was worth every single minute. 
Sometimes netflix is a blessing and a curse all rolled into one.


----------



## Minerva

For dog foods, Taste of the Wild is quite good and reasonable. It is grain-free and comes in five different flavors which is good for pickier dogs. The main thing to check with those is the protein level. You should probably start him out on something a bit lower (like their lamb or salmon formulas) rather than something a lot higher (like their game bird, venison/bison, or boar formulas). If he has been eating Pedigree his poor tummy won't be used to a decent protein source. Merrick, Evanger's and Evo are all great as well, though more pricey. Just avoid Blue Buffalo; it's the most overpriced, hyped-up nonsense I've ever seen. Solid Gold isn't much better. 

Most of the good dog food brands (like the four I mentioned) will not sell to chain stores like Petsmart or Petco, so you have to go to a local pet store to find them. You may also want to start with a small bag to make sure he likes it. 

Poor Ellie! That's what she gets for being a silly buns and rocketing around her cage over Woody. I'm glad that it doesn't seem to be hurting her, though I'm sure it smarted when she bumped it! I love the pictures of her wedged and under AJ's car. I'm sure she loves having free-roam time in the kitchen again. Do you have any videos of her? I couldn't remember if I had seen any or not.

I've also been meaning to ask, how old is Ellie now?


----------



## Chrisdoc

That first pic is so cute...that lickle mouth. My poor Miss Ellie with her little cut. Looks OK and I´m sure the fur will grow back. 

I´m sure you´ll find just the right food for him. Decent dog food is expensive as is decent bunny food but they are so worth it and I am certain it gives them a longer and healthier life. My little dog used to be on a special diet and the food was so expensive but she was so worth it....I used to laugh and say it was a good job she was only small or I´d be spending more on her food than mine lol.

I hate it as well when you find a great series and get to the end...bit like all of us waiting for the next series of Downton haha.


----------



## whitelop

Minerva said:


> For dog foods, Taste of the Wild is quite good and reasonable. It is grain-free and comes in five different flavors which is good for pickier dogs. The main thing to check with those is the protein level. You should probably start him out on something a bit lower (like their lamb or salmon formulas) rather than something a lot higher (like their game bird, venison/bison, or boar formulas). If he has been eating Pedigree his poor tummy won't be used to a decent protein source. Merrick, Evanger's and Evo are all great as well, though more pricey. Just avoid Blue Buffalo; it's the most overpriced, hyped-up nonsense I've ever seen. Solid Gold isn't much better.
> 
> Most of the good dog food brands (like the four I mentioned) will not sell to chain stores like Petsmart or Petco, so you have to go to a local pet store to find them. You may also want to start with a small bag to make sure he likes it.
> 
> Poor Ellie! That's what she gets for being a silly buns and rocketing around her cage over Woody. I'm glad that it doesn't seem to be hurting her, though I'm sure it smarted when she bumped it! I love the pictures of her wedged and under AJ's car. I'm sure she loves having free-roam time in the kitchen again. Do you have any videos of her? I couldn't remember if I had seen any or not.
> 
> I've also been meaning to ask, how old is Ellie now?



Taste of the Wild is made by Diamond dog food company and they're the ones who make Apex, Chicken Soup for the Pet Lovers Soul, 4Health and many others. They got recalled last year for a salmonella outbreak. Thats why I stopped feeding Apex. 

Evo got recalled in March of this year. For a salmonella outbreak. There are others, I guess the company is Natura Pet that makes Evo and other foods including cat foods. 

I totally understand that all companies at one point or another have an issue and something gets recalled. But I would rather not buy something that is in the process of being recalled right now! haha. You know?! 

BB is WAY to over priced and there is too much hype for it, I totally agree. I was thinking about Innova but it got recalled with Evo, so thats a no. 
I'm just having a hard time. I think I might actually just go with Authority, its like the petsmart brand of food. Its got a 3 star rating and my mom feeds it to her dogs and they've done well. Woody ate it a few years ago before I got Apex and he liked it. 
If it turns out that he doesn't like the Authority, I'll go back to getting Precise. I should probably just buy Precise anyway. I don't know! 

Ellie is like 7 months old. I have videos of her outside, but thats it. My actual camera doesn't take good videos and my phone takes better ones. But I JUST figured out how to get my videos from my phone to my computer because apparently I'm retarded. haha. So I'll have to find them on my phone and then put them on here.


----------



## Minerva

Ah, recalls. Having worked in the pet industry, I know all about recalls. Including the fact that they happen constantly especially with the better brands.

Pretty much all dog foods will be recalled a some point. Unfortunately it is just a fact of the pet food industry and it ends up being impossible to rule them out based on that. It doesn't mean that the food is bad or that it is an indication of overall quality. In fact, the higher quality foods are more prone because they have more protein and less fillers. You wouldn't want to feed Iams or something just based on its record. Anymore, many foods are produced at Diamond facilities even if they are not actually associated with Diamond foods, so that is no longer a guarantee either. You end up having to look at how long ago it was and which states were affected by the recall. In California we don't seem to be affected by recalls as much as other states, but I know there are some states that are always on the list. 

Working at a fancy pet store, I can vouch that there was at least one or two recalls each month, sometimes more. Most are in small batches and are not widely publicized. We would simply check to make sure nothing we had was affected and mention it to any customers that bought the specific type of food recalled, IF it was present in our area. We always had the information on hand about which brands, flavors, and batch numbers were affected. They always release the batch numbers for affected food, so even if there was a contaminated batch that you got a bag of you don't have to switch brands if you don't want to. You can simply buy some from an unaffected batch. 

As much as it would be nice to eliminate the problem, periodic salmonella recalls are simply what happens in the pet food industry because they do not have (and cannot afford to have) the same standards as for human-grade food. If they did, not many people would be able to afford to feed a dog. It's just that you don't realize how common it is until you work in the pet industry and are briefed on every single one. 

Of course, you can always go for a raw diet. I did that with my dog for quite some time and it was wonderful. The only reason I don't anymore is because once it gets up into our normal summer temperatures (105-115) it was just nasty to do and sometimes she would get ill even though she ate the meat immediately. Not having to pick up the yard anymore was heavenly though.

Wow, 7 months! I admire your forbearance greatly. I don't think I could stand a hormonal 7 month unaltered bunny. :rofl: We definitely need a video of Ellie binkying and maybe one of her boxing you as well. Does your phone upload stuff directly to YouTube? That's what I do with mine because I'm waaaay too lazy to pull the cord out of my charger and plug it into my computer to transfer. :biggrin2:


----------



## whitelop

Yeah I think my phone does upload videos to youtube. I haven't ever tried. haha. 

I know that stuff gets recalled all time, but I have a serious issue with Diamond. They get stuff recalled A LOT. There is a manufacturing facility near me and a lot of the issues happen in this plant! So I don't trust anything Diamond. Thats just me though, but a lot of people feed Diamond produced foods. Like Call of the Wild, is a great food, I've heard lots of stuff, its got a high star rating, but because of where its from...I think not. haha. 

Everything at some point gets recalled. Human food included. Its just something that happens when you process food or have a middle man who deals with the food before it gets to the table. You run the risk of getting sick from anything you eat. 

Oh and no raw diet for me! Ain't no body got time for that! I live in the south, where its hot and humid and I'm pretty sure having raw meat out would not be a good thing. Plus my cats are people eatin' SOB's too so they would want to eat the meat too. I know people have different opinions of feeding dogs and all animals, but a raw diet is not for me. I don't know if kibble is the right way to feed either, probably not because its not very natural. But its easier and more time efficient than raw feeding. Plus Woody is a pretty picky dog and he doesn't really like to eat people food because he knows its not good. He got garbage gut a few years ago. Our wiener dog knocked the trash can over and they both got into the week old Thai food that I had thrown away earlier in the day, they were sick for weeks. Like hundreds of dollars later getting antibiotics, anti-poop meds, carpet cleaner rentals and then finally the purchase of a carpet cleaner. It was terrible. So he's a little gun shy of people food now! haha. 

Yes, Ellie is a handful sometimes. She's been doing MUCH better though! She hasn't been as box-ey, she hasn't been as grunty, she's been out for the majority of the day and she hasn't had an accident. Shes been much better! I'm so glad too, because when she is being crazy my stress levels go through the roof. I think she knows when my life is being stressful and calms down, but as soon as I can take a deep breath from life she's like "I'M GOING TO LOSE MY MIND TODAY!" haha. 

Hopefully, I'll be getting her spayed soon. I've just been sort of putting it off. haha. I haven't made the appointment yet and I don't know if I want to. I'm so nervous about it!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I feed Nutrisource Grain-free Lamb formula. For him, its great. He has a yeast infection in his toenails and the food is helping but its certainly not gone completely.  The problem may be the peas. 4 1/2 to 5 star dog food is so expensive at this time in my life that we are taking it easy and just sticking with this food for now. I always hear amazing things about Orijen and TOTW but it is just too expensive to order. On his old foods he would have HORRID-CLEAR-THE-ROOM-GAS, and now you can hear him fart but it doesn't stink.....usually. Sometimes he will have had ate something (PROBABLY GIVEN TO HIM BY SOOOMMMMEEEEEONEEEEEE!!!!!) and it makes him gassy. He takes after his father and granddad lmao. As long as he stays away from grains, sugar, and gets in some good anti-fungal crap like oregano and I put a teaspoon of coconut oil in his meal as well.

As for RAW, I would LOOOVE to put him on a raw diet. Dogs do so amazing on it I don't have the time nor experience.....but like you said,


----------



## whitelop

Thats what I'm saying! hahaha. Thanks Katie! Oh lord Jesus, I don't know anything about raw dog food. 

Are yeast infections common in Boxers? We had a boxer/pit mix and she got yeast infections in her ears and stuff often. She was a rescue, so I don't know if it had something to do with the way she was treated before. 

I still haven't decided what to get and Woody still hasn't eaten anything. I hope that he'll at least eat when he's hungry. I don't know though. I'll go tomorrow to get some different food for him. We did go for a car ride to get a milkshake so I thought that that would make him hungry but nope. Oh well, I tried. haha. 

I tried to get a good video of Ellie, but she wasn't in the binkying or playing mood, just in the destruction mood. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFnbx2dVxqc[/ame]

BAM! It took like a second from my phone! GREATEST. THING. EVER. Uhhh...I had my pandora on on my phone, so there is music and its a little loud. haha. Also, don't look at my kitchen, its a freaking mess. I've had a stress headache for 2 days and I've done the minimum. haha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I don't really know much about dogs so I can't really help but I hope Woody starts eating soon.

Love the video of Ellie! She's really cute!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

OMG I love that song I just started singing along! Little Bitty Pretty one!
Yes they are commons in boxers. Awww poor Woody I have no experience in lack of appetite in dogs but it can't be good  give him hugs from me and Rosco and nose bonks from the buns.
Ellie is so cute and she is like, the boss of that cat huh?!


----------



## whitelop

I love that song too! All of them! 
Thats the Fat Cat, so she doesn't care about anything. Ellie loves to sniff and nibble on the cats. haha. Fat Cat is old and she doesn't do anything. 
Ellie loves the cats too. She loves Smokey too, but Smokey isn't as tolerant as Fat Cat is. And Smedley is my old mama cat and she loves every animal and will clean any other dog or cat she finds. She cleans Ellie too, I think to try to put her to sleep. LOL She cleans me too and tries to put me to sleep too. hahaha. 

Woody has always been really weird about food. Like when we first got him, he wouldn't eat anything. He would eat like every other day and barely when he did eat. So I got better food and that helped a little bit, but not really. We had our wiener dog at that point, and she was a fat glutton and she would push Woody out of the way and eat all his food, so like 1.5 cups she would eat if I didn't watch her. That went on for a while, I would have to feed them separately and it was such a pain. Then I got our third dog, a foster Boxer and she is the one who made Woody eat. He was trying to show is dominance over her and she was almost his size and she would go for his food, he would growl eat all the food then leave the bowl, I would feed her and he wouldn't mess with the food then. 
Then I got the fourth dog, the foster Golden and that made him eat even more. With her, I had to switch the foods because she was allergic to corn, so I had to go up to a better tier of food. 
But I think when he gets put under stress like moving houses or being yelled at or whatever. So this time I guess its because he was being moved or whatever was going on while he was at the house with my FIL. I have no idea how he was treated there, but he's really skittish right now. 
He ate a little bit last night after I went to bed, but really, barely any food considering he hasn't eaten in like 2 days. 

I think he's okay though. I hope so. He's laying on the couch now and I'm trying to gain some kind of control of AJ. He's wild today. Ugh. 
I should show you guys a picture of what my living room looks like right now. There is stuff EVERYWHERE. Its unbelievable. Its going to take more than 20 minutes today to clean this room! LOL


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Do yall play "FIVE MINUTE PICKUP"? I used to play that with my Nana or my mom or dad. Sounds like he's depressed. Poor buddy.


----------



## whitelop

Yes we do play that. I tell him to put his toys in the bucket and he does. It doesn't matter though, like 3 minutes after he puts everything away he brings it all back out again. ahaha. 

I really have to get off the computer and get some stuff done. Yet again, I have a headache. So its going to be a tough day. LOL 

And yes, the poor dog is depressed. Hopefully he'll get over it soon. He's like up my butt right now on the couch, he's pressed most of his body against my leg. ahha. He just LOVES the couch.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love seeing little Ellie hopping about. She is so funny with the cat like...get out of my space....she´s a brave little girl. 

Oh, it´s so sad about Woody, I don´t think it will harm him for a couple of days not eating but not good if it continues. I´m sure he feels better being with you and maybe he´ll be tempted tomorrow, I do hope so.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Poor Woody! I hope he starts eating soon. Like Chris said, I think it'll be okay if he doesn't eat for a few days but if he keeps not eating that won't be good.


----------



## whitelop

So here is Ellie. I got some silly videos of her because she's difficult to catch and she wasn't feeling playful. 
And some pictures of her and her DEWLAP! Yes, the little ball has a dewlap! hahah. Its tiny, but its there! Its so funny! 






















[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjou044pD60[/ame]
The video isn't that great, it just has a good binky in the very beginning. And the music, is once again a little loud. haha. Sorry. She doesn't do anything during the day, so it always seems like its late at night when she's doing something and its always so dark in the videos because my phone isn't that great. haha. 

Woody started eating last night thankfully. 
Oh and my MIL brought his food and bowls over today, she brought me back the tub that I had his food in and it still had his OLD food in it. Like 15 lbs of old food, the REALLY good food! I was like, why didn't y'all finish feeding this? She didn't say anything. Its because they think they're the sh*t and they don't believe a **** word that comes out of anyone's mouth, so when I saw that Precise is a great food (4stars) they think I'm wrong and start feeding him Pedigree (half a star and highly discouraged from being fed). But of course they know "best" but its all such BS. I'm not very happy, still. 
This is also day 4 of my stress headache. 

But on the plus side, in two weekends we're going to the mountains on a semi-vacation! My husband is playing in a disc golf tournament and a bunch of his co-workers are going up there too, so we're all splitting a cabin rental for the weekend! I think it will be me and like 10 men, and MAYBE one other woman, but it should still be fun! The guys will all play golf during the day and I can roam around Boone for the weekend! I'm going to the history museum, then to all sorts of antique shops and anything else they have there! I told my hub that if theres a town, I'll be in it and in every single store front there! He told me to not get kidnapped! hahaha. But I'm pretty excited about it. My mom is coming to tend the animals and AJ will be with my dad for the weekend. So it should be really nice. I'm pretty freaking excited, so is my hub because disc golf is his favorite thing. LOL

AJ is at my MIL's for the last time in a long time probably, my husband is going to play disc golf in the morning for the whole day, my house is clean, so that means...I get to sleep the hell in! LOL and I'm also doing NOTHING tomorrow. I made sure to clean everything up today and tonight so I can sit on my fat ass tomorrow! At the most, I'll have to clean a coffee mug or run the vacuum over my kitchen rug. Other than that, it ain't getting done! LOL 
I'm so done now, at least you guys got to look at some pictures and then read my rambling!


----------



## whitelop

For some reason the first and third picture aren't working for me. So if they don't work for you guys, let me know and I'll fix it. But they all worked last night. Weird. 

Anyway...I successfully slept in until 10:45! It was amazing! I could have slept longer but my back started to hurt and I had to get up! haha. 
Then just a few minutes ago, I was sitting on the couch drinking my coffee and on pinterest and I heard this scratchy sound only to look into the kitchen to see Ellie escaping from her cage. hahaha. She opened the door a crack, realized it was open and hopped out! It was funny to watch. Thankfully I left the baby gate up between the living room and the kitchen, if not she would have really escaped! 
So I think she's been hitting the gym too. She is capable of moving her 7 lb bucket of food. The bucket outweighs her by 5 lbs and she can move it. She's like a body builder bunny. I don't know how she got so strong! LOL 

I finished the basket for my husband. It looks okay, I love the basket that I got. I got the basket for me and the stuff for him, lol. The basket is just a little big, so I had to fill it with paper and stuff. I used the ads from Bass Pro Shop, Tractor Supply and Lowes. I thought it was funny, because its like his 3 favorite places! LOL But I got him some shorts, some boxers because I get him underwear at every holiday, its my thing. Then I got him a big-ass bag of beef jerky, a big-ass bag of Swedish fish, some delicious cookies, some Oreos, two nice pens, the Matrix 4 movie collection because he's wanted it for forever, a few packs of his favorite gum and a bag of pistachios. I think he'll really like it! I'm going to make cards and when AJ gets back from my in-laws, I'll help AJ make his card too. 
Here are some pictures of the basket. 





Okay well thats the only picture I can load because there is something wrong with tinypic or my computer or the internet. I don't know, but nothing is working right today. My netflix is being a difficult piece of work and it has like signed me out and I don't know any of the passwords or the email. And now tinypic is being a piece of crap. Ugh. I'm done. I quit. The technology hates me and I just got the saddest part of Dirty Dancing..._she's like wind_.

Edit: I just had to CALL netflix to be walked through signing back in. I know the tricks now! hahaha. I finally got it, thank god. I was dying without it. 
Oh and I realized why I don't like pictures being taken in my house. I just noticed something spilled on my cabinets, in the picture behind Ellie. How gross! I have to clean all my cabinets now.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OMG! Ellie has a little dewlap! Yay! Haha. I think she looks great with a dewlap, and now she has a little pillow to rest her head on. Loved the video where she binkyed. She's cute!

That's good that Woody started eating. He couldn't go on not eating forever.

Oh that's good that your going on a vacation. I love vacations. They are like an escape from all your worries where you can just relax and enjoy yourself. I'd like to go on a vacation soon. If I do go on one I'm going to the beach. I've only been to the beach once last year and I'd like to see more of it.

The pictures are working fine for me. 

It seems like Ellie is constantly escaping, lol. She's really good at escaping. Wow, funny that Ellie can push that 7 pound bucket of food. She must have a lot of muscle in that small body.

I love your husbands gift basket. I can see all kinds of good things in it. I'm sure he'll love it!


----------



## whitelop

Does anyone want a little black and white bun that goes by the name Elvira? She's making me insane! 

My kitchen is a pretty nice size. Its not tiny, but its not huge either. I've been watching her really well to make sure that she's not getting into anything and then bunny proofing as she gets into stuff. BUT here is one spot that I can't bunny proof because its next to my stove and counter. Its like a 2 foot opening, I put my trash can there. She is obsessed with getting in that cubby. The only problem is that the cord to the stove is right there and I'm scared shes going to chew on my stove cord! So I put the pen up so shes in her side of the kitchen now. 
But now since she's in her side, she's trying to get behind the fridge! OHMYGOD! I just want to choke her. She's just getting into everything and she's obsessed with all of this now! And you guys know how bunnies are, once they like something, they'll forever mess with it or try to get into it. 

Then just a few minutes ago, I heard some weird noises and look in and Elvira is in my DRYER! I got something out of it and I guess the door didn't shut all the way. So she hopped her happy black and white butt in there and was sniffing around my clothes! 










And one of my cats is also making me nuts. She refuses to drink out of the dogs water bowl, so will sit in front of Ellie's cage and meow to drink Ellie's water. Then when I do open the cage she gets in and starts to drink the water. I mean good lord, why can't she just drink out of the water bowl that the dog drinks out of? Its fresh water and I change it frequently. They're all going crazy! I think it might be because of the heat or something. 

An update about my in-laws, my MIL did NOT take my FIL to Chicago with her like she said she was going to. So he bought us a car that we don't want and we're not taking. It wasn't a gift, it was a control thing. But its not what we're looking for so we're not taking it. Its all just posturing and I'm WAY passed over it. I just want them to leave us alone. Ugh, I'm done. I have another stress headache.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Your little Ellie makes me laugh so much, she is such a naughty bunny. She and Houdini would make a fantastic double act. I cannot believe she got in the dryer, she´s not scared of anything. And yes, once they get a thing about something, they won´t leave it be. Wish I lived nearer and I could bunny sit for a couple of weeks and give you a rest, I just love that little black and white bundle and that dewlap is so cool. 

I had another escape today as well..one bunny missing when I got home. It was Bandy who was happily sleeping near the window. He´d got the tie off the xpen and off he went. He´s such a good boy and doesn´t get up to any mischief so I should be thankful for that. 

Morgan, you have my favourite cookies in your basket and I can´t get them here any more....boo hoo...they are sooooo good. 

It´s getting quite hot here now so I´ve got the fan out for the buns, they actually quite like it now and position themselves so they get a nice cool breeze as it goes from one side to the other....spoilt buns lol.


----------



## PaGal

Ellie in the dryer is too funny! She's just trying to make sure you got them all clean.

They do drive you crazy when they get interested in something that you don't want them in or messing with because they never give up and they never forget. They may stop for a few days , weeks or months but sooner or later they'll be back at it. 

Your cat sounds like Isabelle. We have two litter boxes in the garage. One in each side and she refuses to use the one although it's on the side she is usually at. She has the stinkiest cat poo ever and the one she insists on using sits next to the door so when the door is open the breeze blows the smell throughout the whole side of the garage. I hope it's just because of the pregnancy and then nursing. I don't know if I can live with a cat for life with a smell like that. Ha!

I really like the basket you made for your hubby. I am sure he will really enjoy it. 

My MIL is like that she gives people things but only so that they then owe her and have to do her evil bidding at her command. I'm soooo glad we don't deal with her anymore!

Yay for you and your vacation! I hope you have a really good time. Sounds like me though. Mostly we spend our time with either kart racing or dirt bike/atv racing so I'm always surrounded by guys. Not a problem for me since I have always got along better with males since I'm not into drama and all but sometimes I do wish I could listen to something other than race talk.


----------



## whitelop

Okay this is so weird! I wrote 2 different posts like 10 minutes ago. And also Jenny made a post to but now they're all gone!
I don't know what happened or if they'll show back up. But it doesn't make any sense. 

When I checked this a while ago, it was Chris' post first, then Denise's, then Jenny's then I made one post then a few minutes later, I made another one. 
Its so crazy! I wonder if its because of the weather? But that wouldn't make any sense. 
I'M SO CONFUSED!


----------



## Chrisdoc

These posts do pop up really quickly, I was on here went out to check something and came back and yours had popped up Morgan but didn´t see another from you or one from Jenny. I am just so not liking computers right now. 

A few days away for you will be great and a cabin in the mountains for us sounds like something from a movie...how cool is that, I am so jealous. Enjoy your own time and enjoy the things that you like doing. 

Every time I see your basket, I see those darn cookies, I must find them somewhere lol.


----------



## Troller

You got to love the inquisitiveness of these little long eared furries. Great pics of the Elvira in the dryer, little does she know what dangers lurk there...


----------



## JBun

As if it wasn't bad enough when we lose our posts before submitting them, now we are losing them even after submitting them ullhair: At least you saw it Morgan. Now I don't have to retype it right?


----------



## whitelop

No Jenny, you don't have to retype it! LOL

I don't really want to retype what I posted earlier. Ugh. This is dumb. But I do have some pictures of Ellie that I took a little bit ago that I'll share later. 
Its to show you guys how round she is. She's like a ball! A little round ball!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OMG! Ellie looks so funny in that dryer. Naughty bunny! lol.

Yes, when they get interested in something they wont ever give up. Today I put Ash on the porch and he kept trying to chew on a metal part of it and everytime I would stop him he'd run back up and try again, lol.

Haha, your cat sounds funny! I can't believe she will only drink out of Ellie's water bowl.

Weird about posts dissapearing, I've had some of my posts dissapear before but not recently.


----------



## whitelop

I'm still really mad about the posts disappearing! There was some stuff that I wanted to tell you guys! 
First off, this Pedigree dog food is disgusting! I moved the bag yesterday morning and there was a wet spot under the bag; I felt it, it didn't feel wet so I left it. (I hadn't had enough coffee at that point) then later that afternoon I moved the bag again to get something and there was another wet looking mark. So I felt the bottom of the bag and it wasn't wet, then I felt the floor and it wasn't wet either. Its the GREASE from the dog food leaking through the bag onto the floor! How gross is that?! I couldn't believe it. I'm pretty grossed out. 

Then last night my husband and I were looking on the funnies of Pinterest and we saw the meme where its like "how to catch a cat" then you put down an empty box and the cats go to it. haha. So I had an empty box that I had given Ellie and my Fat Cat was being irritating on the couch, so I put the box down on the floor in front of the couch. My hub was like "go Fat Cat, go to the box!" And sure enough, she hopped down off the couch and got into the box! It was hilarious. 

I did not sleep well last night. I tossed and turned and was miserable for hours! It was terrible. Then like 30 minutes before I went to bed, I scratched my eye and it was swollen shut. I had to lay with a cold wash cloth on my eye before I could go to sleep. My actual eyeball was swollen! Like the white was puffier than the iris. It was terrible. My husband was scared! And now this morning, it looks like I have a black eye and my eyelids are still swollen and my eye still feels hurt. 
Then this morning I'm trying to make my cup of coffee, with my eye hurting and my head hurting. AJ was running back and forth between the kitchen and the living room, under my feet, around my legs. I spilled some coffee because I over filled my cup, then the dog was up my butt. So at that moment in my life, I realized that the best cup of coffee in the world would be...one where no one interrupted me while drinking it. 

Maybe when we go out of town, I'll be able to have that best cup of coffee! Speaking of going out of town. The guys we're going with are all my husbands coworkers and they're all pretty nice. One guy isn't bringing his wife because they have no one to watch their kids, then the other guy is bringing his girlfriend whom I've never met, then the other guy is possibly bringing his girlfriend whom I've never met, then I'll be there with my hub. So my hub and the guys have been joking about forcing us girls together and seeing how it goes! Hahaha. I don't really like other girls, I've never really gotten along with other girls, so I don't know how this is going to go. I'm worried that one of the girlfriends is going to be the high maintenance type and I'm SO not like that. haha. My husband was like, "you guys can just drink and then you'll get along!" I was like, I'm not going to day drink with some women I don't know! Thats just asking for trouble. My husband is a crazy. But I think it should be nice, as long as the other women are nice I'll be nice! I think I'll be the youngest there though, since all my husbands friends are older than us. 
Oh well, it should be fun! I'm still pretty excited about everything! 

And AJ is acting like a wild child today! 
I do have some pictures to share of Ellie though! The first ones are to show you guys how round she is, like a little ball! haha. 










And this is the mess that she made! LOL I went in and there was a huge hay mess from her knocking over the bag onto my rug! You can see her little feets in the back ground, running away from her crime scene!


----------



## Chrisdoc

She really is a little devil...she can make such a mess. But that´s true of all of them. Now I have the new hay, they make so much more mess cos it´s so much bigger and longer but can I be mad at them.

I just so love little Ellie, I want o bunny sit for her, she would so love my three boys and is so much like Houdini, they would definitely be naughty together. 

Hope your eye gets better, I hate it when mine are irritable and runny but it happens. 

your fat cat is so funny I laughed out loud...animals,who can figure them :cry2


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha, Ellie is so funny! She sure knows how to make a mess! Bunnies are great at making messes. Ash likes to spill his hay all over the floor just like Ellie.

Oh gosh, that's digusting! Grease?! Yuck! I can't believe they made the food like that.

You cat sounds funny. I laughed.

I'm sorry about your eye. I hope it gets better. I hate when things like that happen to me.


----------



## whitelop

So I pretty much have a black eye from whatever happened the other night! Its terrible and my eye still hurts. (Oh yes and I'm going to be doing a lot of complaining, so brace yourselves.) And I'm going on day...A LOT of a headache. Its terrible. 

So yesterday I went to pick up my bridesmaid's dress and took it over to my besties house so we could all try them on. It was all of the maids, me, her sister and sister in law. We put the dresses on. Her SIL's fit pretty good, her sisters was about 3 inches too short and too big in the bust, and mine...well mine was a sack of fabric that was like 4 sizes too big! My bestie comes behind me to zip it up and I'm like no dude, its already zipped. hahah. Then as I was standing there in the kitchen, I let go of it and took a few steps and walked out of it! bahahaha. We were like "WTF ARE WE GOING TO DO!" because there is no way they can take the dress in 4 sizes. 
We went back to the dress shop so they could see the dress. They remeasured me and told me that I lost an inch in my bust(), 3.5 inches in my waist and 1 inch in my hips. So that was the reason the dress didn't fit and there was nothing they could do about it except have it altered! But it still didn't fix the other two dresses being messed up and not the mention them being a really really crappy quality. So now we have to order three new dresses, from a different dress maker and pay to have them rush ordered and pay the $40 difference between the two dresses. My bestie is not happy and neither am I! Thats a lot of money that we're having to spend on dresses! AND one of the women who runs the store yelled at my friend! haha. It was CRAZY. I just stood there, in a dress that was too big as they talked about ME as "she" and my friend got yelled at by this woman. I had a super headache so I couldn't get into the argument or I would have been blinded by a migraine. It was a fiasco though, just a total fiasco. 

So now onto my in-laws. I really, just have no words. I got home from my friends at like 11, I ate some food then went to bed at like 11:20 and at 12:23am my husbands phone starts to ring. I looked at the phone and it was his dad. I hit silent and laid back down, then it sounded for a voicemail. I listened to it because my curiosity was getting the best of me and it sounded like a pocket dial, but it also sounded like he was in the car and the radio was going. It lasted for a few minutes and then cut off. So at 6am he called again and I turned it off because I thought it was the alarm. As it turns out, he was f-ing LOST ALL NIGHT. LOST. Out on the road somewhere, he didn't know where he was, he was flipping lost! I'm like in shock and scared and I don't know what to think. LOST! I'm so...I have too many words for what I feel. But I do know that I'm mad as hell at my MIL. She left him here. She left him down here and went back to her precious Chicago to live her "single" life and not deal with the problems of being here and dealing with the problems of her mentally deranged husband. I'm disgusted by her and you better believe that when she gets here this weekend, we're going to have a grown-up ass conversation. Woman to woman, the sh*t is going to get real. I just can't believe it. My head is spinning and I feel dizzy just trying to think about all this. 
Last time she was here she was like, "how do you make an adult do something they don't want to do?" I didn't say anything then, but I was thinking "you do the same thing you do with a child, you freaking force them! Especially when that person has the mind of a child like he does!" She was like "oh he's scared of whats happening" Well that didn't stop her ass from leaving him here by himself, being a danger to himself and others. I just...don't understand how she could be so callus and heartless and cold. 
I feel sick. 

I'm sorry for dumping all over you guys. I'm just too stressed out for my own good. And AJ is trying to choke the Fat Cat out and he's obsessed with the dogs water bowl. I swear, when he gets focused on something, sometimes he acts like a rabbit and never leaves the thing alone. I just can't wait to go on vacation and its not until NEXT weekend. I still have another week of this crap left before we can leave!


----------



## whitelop

Its WAY too early to be awake on a Saturday! I had to get up with my husband, he's playing in a disc golf tournament today and tomorrow. So I got up early with him to make him breakfast. Us being up, woke AJ up so it looks like I'm up for the long haul! Maybe I can get everything done today and take a nap when AJ does?! hahaha. 

Anyway. Ellie figured out how to open her pellet container! So now, she just opens it when she's ready to eat some pellets. I thought that last night after I fed her her nightly pellets, she would be happy and not open the container to eat anymore out of it. I was SO wrong. When I got up she was tucked into that tin of pellets, like she was starving! I took some pictures of her being in the tin last night, its pretty much what it looked like this morning...only she's made a big dent in the amount of pellets that were in the tin! I hope she's going to be okay! 
She also ate a magnet. Like one of the ones you get from like the dentist, but this one was from a vets office. It had a paper logo and a small magnet backing. She didn't eat the whole thing of course, but she ate the edges of it. I don't know whats getting into her, she's been really bad lately with the chewing on stuff and getting into stuff. I hope her tummy can take it! 











And in this one, she's like..."You didn't see me in the tin."





So AJ and I have been watching My Little Pony. Its hilarious. I sort of love it. haha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha, funny Ellie! She's such a naughty bunny taking off the cap of her pellets to eat them. Maybe you acn put the container of pellets on a counter or a table or something so she can't get at them. She is a smart girl, she figures out how to do so many things.

I hope she'll be okay from eating part of that magnet!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, you´re not really have a good few days. That is so awful about your FIL and your MIL just giving up on him...he really does need help. 

And the bridesmaid dresses, your friend must be so mad at the woman who made them and for her to go off on one...well, I´d have probably hit her. Hope the other dresses are perfect for you all. In my time, I´ve had some lovely dresses and some awful ones, I´ve been a bridesmaid 7 times and had to drop out of the last one which would have made 8 as I got a job in Spain and had to leave before the wedding. 

Little Ellie is a little devil. I just love those pics of her helping herself...she reminds me of another little devil who helped himself tonight to a craisin which was on the dining room table. I think she should be OK if she´s only nibbled the edges of the magnet and not the magnet itself...what will she get up to next. 

Here´s her partner in crime lol.


----------



## JBun

Ellie's a smart girl! Why wait for a tiny bit of pellets in a little bowl, when she can eat as much as she wants from the tin. Is it just me, or is that little rump of hers looking a little pudgy 

Haha, My Little Pony, oh my gosh, is that a flashback. My little niece used to watch it all the time, like 25 years ago, when I was staying with my sisters family.


----------



## Azerane

So sorry to hear of your troubles lately. I'm a bridesmaid in my friends wedding and we've just ordered our dresses online! So we did all the measurements ourselves then they make them and ship them. We only hope like crazy that they're going to fit right, lol. It should be interesting in any case. And I suppose if you've lost a bit of weight then yes the dress is going to be a little big, but for the other two dresses to have major problems like being to short etc, that's just downright bad dress making on their end.

Hope you guys can sort it out


----------



## whitelop

Ellie built another nest! I woke up this morning to a nest! I'll take pictures later, but with all the fur thats in it...she's got to be bald in places! hahahaha. 

Yes, the dresses are very unfortunate. But the company that makes the dresses is closing, so theres nothing we can do with them. The employees are all quitting because their shutting their doors very soon, so the quality of the is really bad! They just look terrible. You can see the stitch marks and the fabric is poor quality. They just look like crap. I didn't go yesterday to get sized for the new dress, but I'm doing it Monday morning. The new dresses are really nice and they're from a really trusted company, so we shouldn't have a problem with them. 
And yes, I did lose weight, but the dress would have been too big if I hadn't lost weight. It was seriously 4 sizes too big! It was insane. Anyway, it should all work out with the new dresses, at least I'm hoping it will! I don't want to pay anymore for the stupid things! 

I'm going to hlep my mom move some stuff today. I'm getting my dressing table back from her and we're moving her antique barber chair to her new house. Then next weekend while I'm away, she's moving into her new house. Thank god they hired movers and I won't have to help her move again! hahaha. 
I'm so excited for my vacation next weekend! I went and bought some new clothes the other day, so I'll look alright! You guys know how it is, once you get around other women, you have to be on your A game with how you look. Its always a competition when you don't know them! LOL I told my husband, I don't know how to hang out like an adult. I've had the same friends for the last 12 years, so we're not really friends anymore, we've morphed into family. Where you can't tell whose mom apart from the other! hahaa. 

Anyway, I hope everyone has a great Sunday! I'll take pictures of little crazy Elvira's nest. She's a real wackadoodle.


----------



## whitelop

So here is Ellie's nest. haha. Its HUGE. There is a ton of fur in there, I don't know where she's bald, but she HAS to be bald. LOL










A lot of fur. haha. She makes such great nests. If there wasn't such an over abundance of bunnies in the world, I would think about breeding her because I think she would be a good mama. But I would never do that, don't you guys worry! hhaha. 
She's staying in her cage for the next few days until she calms down a little bit. She's acting really crazy right now, with the nest and grunting. So she can stay in there until she gets right! LOL Then when we go out of town, I'll make her little enclosure again and she'll stay in there for the weekend. 
EDIT: On top of fur, there is cardboard and there is some pieces of velvet that she tore off her cabinet door to put in there. She's using a lot of different materials for her nest. She's like the best nest maker. I wonder if I could give her nest to a breeder or something for them to use if they had a doe that didn't make a good nest. haha. 

I saw a cow giving birth to a calf on my way home from Wendy's. It was pretty awesome! Thats what its like to live in the country. haha. 

I just really cleaned my oven. The stove came with the house and the people who used it before us, NEVER cleaned it. I mean NEVER. It was so dirty and there was so much stuff baked on in there that you couldn't tell what color the oven was on in the inside. The weekend before we moved in, we cleaned it with every available oven cleaner. Nothing worked. So I did the best I could with it and left it. The next two years pass and I pretty much ignored it. I would wipe it out and try to clean it with chemicals and stuff, and nothing worked. And then I started cleaning with more natural things and less chemicals. I saw something about sprinkling baking soda in the oven and then putting some vinegar on it, or making a paste and spreading it like that. So a few weeks ago I made the paste and that was really difficult to use. BUT it did work! Then the other night, I sprinkled some baking soda in the bottom of the oven and sprayed it with 50/50 water-vinegar and left it in there. Then went back and sprayed some more vinegar on it and then before I washed dishes, I sprayed some more on it and then cleaned the oven. Now that sucker is CLEAN! Its amazing. Its crazy that it took me 2 years to be able to clean it completely the right way. How stupid on me. 
But I do totally love baking soda. Its freaking awesome, you can bake with it, deodorize and clean with it! I love it. Then I put my oven rack in a garbage bag and sprinkled some baking soda on it and poured some vinegar-water in the bag and (made a huge mess) then let it sit on the stove for a while. I rubbed the baking soda around on the rack and I could see all the old crap coming off the bars of it in the bag and then I started to see it shine! haha. 
Everyone should clean their oven with baking soda and vinegar! I highly recommend it. 

I just went a little crazy about baking soda and my oven. I'm tired and my brain isn't working right! haha. I'm going tomorrow for the dress. I can't wait to be done with this wedding stuff. 

Oh and I'm so done now. Its late and I just can't stop myself from rambling. haha. Hope you guys enjoyed the pictures of Ellie's nest!


----------



## Azerane

That nest is huge!! You're right that she surely must be bald! I keep thinking that about Bandit with all the fur he's currently shedding too.

Also, I will agree that Baking soda is clearly the best thing ever for cleaning stuff, well actually I think I use Bi-carbonate of soda which is ever so slightly different (at least in this country) but it does the same thing. Cleans anything and everything with a bit of vinegar. I always sprinkle it on the carpet and leave it for a while before vacuuming too.


----------



## whitelop

I do the same thing with my rugs. I wait until AJ takes a nap, then I sprinkle it on the rug and let it sit for like an hour or so and then vacuum it off. I put it on my couch and everything. It takes any smell out of everything.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow that nest is HUGE!! Haha. I bet Ellie would make a good mother with a really cozy soft nest. Your right. she has to be bald somewhere!

Wow, that's cool that you got your oven cleaned after all that time. I hate when I find out about something much later than I should have. I love baking soda. Its one of the best things for cleaning stuff. Whenever Ash pees on the couch or something like that I always sprinkle some baking soda on the spot. It works like a charm!


----------



## whitelop

I have to take Ellie's nest out today, its getting gross and her litter box needs to be cleaned. I have to clean up her other mess in my kitchen too. She shredded a cardboard box and I just saw it and the cardboard is EVERYWHERE in the corner. haha. She's a mess and a half! 

So my mom just gave me a box of stuff, because her and my grandma are moving. I got some porcelian canisters, like that you put flour and sugar in. I put them on top of my cabinet. My grandma gave me her bust of Elvis. haha. She had a bust of Elvis and she was going to THROW IT OUT! I was like hell no! I'm taking him! So now he's on my bookshelf. I'll take a picture of him. LOL I think she got him at Graceland like 25 years ago. 




Isn't he handsome?! 

So my mom gave me a casserole dish, bringing my total up to like 5. I don't know if y'all have ever seen it, but there is a video on youtube called "sh*t southern women say" (Its on the Southern Women channel, if you guys want to watch it. There are a bunch of other ones that I've never watched before so I can't vouch for them.) Anyway, I think in the first one, the girl is standing in the kitchen with all the casserole dishes on the counter and is like "Dern, I don't have enough casserole dishes." Thats totally how I feel. LOL The videos are hilarious to me because I say the majority of those things, but I don't really have an accent. The redhead in the video in the videos is my favorite because she reminds me of me! haha. 

Oh and I'm totally loving My Little Pony. This is like my new favorite kids show. haha. 

Happy Monday!


----------



## whitelop

So AJ's new favorite toy is the box that I got stuff from my mom in. LOL He loves this box. He gets in it and rolls around in it and kicks it and laughs. Its SO funny. 
The simple things in life that make kids so happy, is amazing. 

I have SO much to do today! I've been seriously slacking lately. My head has still been hurting, its been like 2 weeks and its been crippling at times. So I've just been doing the minimum. Last night I did't sleep well at all. I have having all sorts of weird dreams and they kept me tossing and turning half the night! It was terrible. So today I'm SUPER tired and my coffee hasn't kicked in...if it ever kicks in. haha. 

Yesterday, I went and got fitted for my second bridesmaid dress. $66 later. So that brings the total up to $198 and two dresses. Its unbelievable. BUT the new dresses are beautiful! They're going to be insanely gorgeous on us! Except my bestie's SIL, who hunches all the time and it makes the bust and bodice look weird on her, she just has to stand up straight! LOL

Now for another cup of coffee and then maybe I'll be able to start my day! 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I love your Elvis statue, I'm not a huge fan of Elvis but I think it looks great! 

Some things that are so easy to find make the best toys. When we were little we used to love playing jack in the box in cardboard boxes.

That's good that you got that dress problem cleared up and now have some pretty dresses.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Awesome nest! :0 
I have been slacking too. I feel tired all the time and Leo is being lazy too. He has the summer off and goes back to college in aug or sept. so when he does nothing, I do nothing. When he sleeps on the couch like he is doing now, I try to be quiet so he can sleep. It's a vicious cycle of laziness. Maybe we need to eat better. :/


----------



## whitelop

I know I need to eat better. I was doing so well, then the other day I ate more carbs than one would think humanly possible. I felt SO gross. Then went out and ate pizza and drank beer and felt even more gross but it was worth it. hahah. I told my husband that I've eaten like my monthly amount of carbs and I need to eat only green things for the rest of the month! LOL 

I couldn't imagine having my husband here all the time. He would sit on the couch and my ass would be planted to the couch too with him! LOL


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yep. The couch is our soil and we are the COUCH potatoes! Its terrible. I got up and build the buns a new cardboard box  its short so they have to squeeze around in it but they like it.


----------



## whitelop

So I think that my dad is going to get me tickets to see The Eagles in November, for my birthday! I know its a long ways off, but they just started advertising the show this passed weekend. I WANT TO GO SO BAD! I LOVE THE EAGLES! So I really really hope that he gets me the tickets, because this could be my only chance to see them. 
I won't get my hopes up though, because my dad can't be trusted to keep promises. But I really really hope he gets them!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Little Miss Ellie´s nest is amaaaaazing...where the heck did she get all that fur, she must be bald. There looks to be more fur that is actually on her, wow that bunny likes hard work lol.

I love the Elvis statue, he´s still one of my favourites and I will always miss not having seen him live. I love watching his live concerts, it must have been fantastic being there. 

I do like the Eagles as well. We don´t get many big groups where we are. UB40 are playing locally at the end of the month but it´s only really one of the original group. 

I am sometimes tempted to eat loads of carbs but usually resist the temptation although I had a kebab and chips last night as I had to drop keys at the airport and then pick someone up about 2 hours later. So instead of going home, I went to the shopping centre near the airport, had a look round and had some dinner. I must admit it was lovely although I resisted having a beer with it as I had to drive people to Marbella. 

Do we get a sneak preview of the dress ???


----------



## whitelop

Here is a picture of the dress. This clearly, isn't my dress. haha. This is the dress though, its a Bari Jay. Ours will be in eggplant though, rather than the coral shown. 





Ellie's WHOLE chest is bald! I'll take some pictures of her when I let her out. Its ridiculous looking!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That dress is really pretty.

Oh gosh Ellie's chest is bald? LOL. I knew she must have been bald somewhere. She's such a crazy bunny! LOL.


----------



## whitelop

Yes, that dress is really pretty! I like it much better than the first one. Too bad I'll never wear it out side of this wedding, because I never go anywhere formal! haha. 

Here are some pictures of Ellie and her bald chest. It was really hard to get these pictures too! She's so difficult sometimes and she's still acting crazy right now. So she was grunting at me because I would just outright give her the raisin! haha. 
















And here is a good view of her dewlap! haha. Its coming in quite well. LOL 





She's laying on the rug in the kitchen right now, staring at me. Its a little scary, to be totally honest. 
I just learned today that she can jump into the wash bucket, which is as tall as the baby gate. So I hope she's not laying there thinking about jumping the gate. What do rabbits even think about? I bet she's plotting something. LOL

I've had WAY too much coffee today. Or its because its a different brand. But I feel shaky and dizzy. hahha. Like I said before, we're trying different brands of coffee each time we get coffee to see what we like the best and this one is Chock Full o Nuts. I think its a little more high powered than the Starbucks I was drinking last week. hahaha. It said on the package, its the favorite coffee of New York City, so maybe thats what they all drink to make it through the hustle of the city! hahaha. Now I'm so done, I feel really crazy! Maybe I'll be able to clean my house better today! LOL

Happy Wednesday! Its counter top day in my house today!


----------



## JBun

I can't believe how hormonal Ellie is! That is a LOT of fur! She's so funny. And YES! She is plotting. That is what smart rabbits do. They sit there and try and figure out how to get past all of our efforts to keep them out of trouble


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow, her tummy really does look pretty bald, haha. What a crazy bunny. She really took a lot of fur off of her tummy.

I love her dewlap, now she has a pillow to take along with her wherever she goes, lol.

Yes, she's probably plotting something. I'm sure if she can jump in to the wash bucket than she can jump her baby gate. I know Ash can jump his pen but he never does.

I don't drink coffee but that coffee sounds really strong! Haha.


----------



## whitelop

Yes, its a ridiculous amount of fur! I wonder if it will grow back right? I hope so. I don't want her to look goofy forever! LOL 
She's super hormonal, I really need to have her spayed, but I'm so nervous. I just don't know what to do. Like, most of the time, she's really good then there are these times every few months where she goes insane and makes a nest! These are the times where I really think about having her spayed, but she snaps out of it and I'm like 'oh, she's fine. I don't need to have it done'. 
I just have really mixed feelings about it! 

I didn't make the coffee too too strong, its just different. I think its just a better coffee. I feel GREAT though! hahahaha. Scary. I just love coffee! 

So I'm sitting on the couch and I hear Ellie moving her food bowl around, it has pellets in it. Then I hear something else, she just opened her pellet tin, so her little fat butt can get MORE pellets! What a little sneaky critter! She's just way to smart. I can't believe that she learned how to open it. LOL


----------



## whitelop

I saw the cutest thing today! I wish I could have gotten a picture. I was leaving my moms house and I was stopped at a stop sign. Across the street was this grassy area and there was a mama bunny and her little babies! There were some older ones, like 3 of them that were about 6-7 weeks old and they were foraging. Then there were 2 that were like 4 weeks old and much smaller. They were all SO cute. When I drove passed them, they all flatten out and the littlest ones ran into the bramble bushes. It was so adorable! 
I saw their little white tails and it was so cute! I told the mama to stay away from the road and she hopped off! 

I just really love wild bunnies. I see the same three on my road. They're all on different corners of this one stop sign. I assume that they're in their own territories. But I swear its always the same ones. I guess they have nests in the woods nearby, but they're all always out at the same time at like 7-8 every evening. Or at least every time I ride passed. I love to see them! hahaha. I love cottontails. 

Have I told you guys about my one footed vulture friend? Well, he has one foot. He knows who I am and isn't that scared of me. Not that I would ever try to touch him or anything, but when I walk outside and he's in my yard he doesn't run anymore. The other day him and some other one were in the road and the other one flew off, but One Foot had a hard time getting off the ground. I watched as he came a few feet from being hit! I was so worried for him! I put my hands up to try to slow the driver down, but of course he didn't! One Foot was okay and got out of the way, but the whole time I watched, the only thing I could think was "I have to save that bird!" So I was thinking about I would rehab him if he got hit and make him better and then he would live with me. haha. I'm freaking insane. Thats where my head was as I was trying to slow the driver down, I would rehab him and he would be my buddy. But he's pretty cool and he could definitely be my buddy! I would feed him raw meat everyday! 
And now I'm so done, because I just shared what happens in my crazy brain...about a vulture with one foot.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I love wild bunnies too. They are so adorable! One snowy winter night I was looking out the window and I saw a wild bunny dash out from under it and than a few seconds later another bunny dashed out and followed the first one. It was so cute! I think they were under the trampoline because the snow didn't cover the grass under it so maybe the bunnies were grazing.

A lot of times I see a bunny dash across the driveway when I go up. You guys must have more wild bunnies where you live because I never see 7-8 bunnies every evening. I wish I did though.

Haha, funny about that vulture. I would probably be thinking the same thing. I guess I'm crazy too! LOL. That is pretty cool that he's not afraid of you. Maybe one day he'll hop right up to you. I always thought it would be cool to have a wild bird or other animal as a friend. I guess you do.


----------



## Chrisdoc

She has lost a lot of fur but I´m sure it will grow back and that dewlap is so cute...her own soft pillow. 

Mine do that do, they sit plotting, you can see it in their faces and in their stance...Snowy got out today, he climbed up the cage and onto the chair next to it. Houdini regularly gets out if I don´t put the cardboard up against one side. Bandy is the only normal one who´s happy to stay put. 

Hardly ever see wild buns here, I´ve probably only seen one or two in the whole time I´ve been here. I really worry as I´m sure if someone here sees them, they´ll have them to eat, that´s the standard joke among people here with my buns.


----------



## whitelop

We're going to the mountains today! I'm so happy! I'm in a bit of hurry, but I'm eating so I figured I would share what happened this morning. 
We were on the way to my husband work, we got to a stop sign on our road and he was like "this is the first time...holy sh*t there's a deer!" He WAS going to say this is the first time I haven't seen a rabbit right there(in a huge grassy area next to the road) but we look over and there is a rabbit AND a deer! Eating grass! We were like OMG! So I got really excited and I was like HOLY CRAP, DID YOU SEE HOW FREAKING MAJESTIC THAT WAS! IT WAS LIKE A DISNEY MOVIE! 
It was amazing. The only thing to make it more amazing would have been if there was a huge blue bird perched on the back of the deer! hahahaha. I was so excited about it I was yelling at my husband! It was so funny. 
I just need to carry a high speed camera with me all the time, I feel like I miss so much. 

We're leaving for the mountains at 12:30! I've almost got everything packed, just need to grab the linens and pack everything in the car and take AJ to my dads house. I haven't even had any coffee today yet! I'm like amped up off seeing the disney movie on the side of the road. hahahaha. I'm trying to shovel some food in my face, so I can keep going before I totally crash from not enough caffeine. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend! When I come back, expect some great pictures because we're staying in a beautiful cabin and its really nice up there! And I plan on coming back with some serious antiques! LOL 

Happy Friday, Saturday, Sunday!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Congrats!  You must be so excited! I love the mountains we have loads of them here.

Wow that is so funny about the deer and the rabbit grazing together. That really is like a disney movie. All that's needed would be a bird on its back and some other animals with them. That would be great if you had a camera.

The mountains are awesome! I'm sure you'll love them. One time we hiked up a trail and when we got to the top we could see AMAZING views. Can't wait to see the pictures when you get back, I bet they'll be great. Maybe you'll get some pictures of some wild rabbits and other animals.


----------



## whitelop

I'm back from the mountains! We had such a great time! It was so relaxing and we laughed so much (and drank too much). My husband had a great time on the disc golf course, because its the most beautiful course in NC. It was absolutely amazing! He finished 16th in his division, which is right in the middle and pretty good for never playing that course before. 
The cabin we stayed in was SO great! The views were fantastic, it was at the top of a mountain so the stars were SO clear at night. We had a hot tub and it was pretty nice! haha. The weather was PERFECT! It was like 78 with NO humidity and it felt freaking wonderful! I love no humidity! But I still got a sunburn so did the hub because the UV's were in the "extreme" level from Saturday and Sunday! haha. So now my back and shoulders are super tan and my husbands face and arms are tan. LOL 
The two girlfriends of the other players were really nice and we got along really well. 
I went antiquing on Saturday and got a few things. We went to this retro toy store and say a Pee-Wee Herman playset, it was freaking awesome! I'll get some pictures of the little things I got. But it was just the fun of walking around and looking at stuff. The antique store we went to was a little pricey, like $5-10 more than what I would have paid, so I didn't get too much. ahha. We also ate a really great BBQ lunch on Saturday, from Smokey Mountain BBQ. It was cheap and SO good! 
Then Sunday morning we went to this little grill called the Hillbilly Grill, the serving sizes were HUGE and it was SO good. We went at like 7 am and we were all super hung over, but it was totally worth it. I got the corned beef hash, it was SO great with an egg on top! haha. 

I didn't really get that many pictures because I was so...relaxed. Or whatever. I guess I was having such a good time that I forgot to get pictures! hahah. PLUS my camera is not that good and it barely does the scenery justice! 

Then we got home Sunday evening, at like 7 and went and got AJ. Got home, then put him to bed, he cried all night. He would wake up and cry. I would go down to check him and he would be sleep crying or already back to sleep. Then when he woke up yesterday morning, he was sick! Like seriously runny nose, a fever, cough because of the runny nose. It hasn't been terrible, but its been a little rough because he's been whiny. I lost my booger sucker and had to wipe his nose a lot yesterday, after a while, he wasn't happy. BUT last night after he went to bed, I found the sucker and I also cried for joy! LOL I did nothing yesterday but lay on the couch with AJ. My house looks like someone picked it up and shook it. I have to get some stuff done today! hahha

Oh and something I thought was strange. Only my husband and I, then the two girlfriends drank coffee. The other three guys that were with us didn't drink coffee! What kind of adult doesn't drink coffee or strong tea in the morning! hahaha. But then I did see the tournament director who was staying with us, pour a 5 hour energy shot INTO a Monster energy drink. He could taste the sounds! LOL It was crazy. There is another story that I have to tell you guys, but at a later time because this post is LONG. But someone remind me of the "Troutwalker Story". 

PICTURES!
Thats the view from the cabin. 






Here is a view from the disc golf course, with the pond. 





And really thats all I got. hahaha. I wish I got more, but I just didn't think about it. I was having such a great time. LOL I did get a funny one of AJ yesterday. Since he didn't feel great, he was still playing but he took frequent breaks. So this is what I walked into the front room to find, when he didn't answer me. 





I have SO much to do today. I REALLY need to go weed my flower beds, I've been slacking. But it looks like its going to rain. 
Happy Tuesday!


----------



## PaGal

I'm glad you had a great time! I miss having fun as every time something is planned that I will enjoy it falls apart. The view is amazing. I would have been happy to just sit there and look at the view all day.

I'm with you, I don't understand people that don't drink coffee. I think my body would even stop breathing if I didn't drink some although it never feels like the coffee gets me going. I'm still tired but I'm sure without it I wouldn't move at all.


----------



## whitelop

I'm pretty sure without the coffee, I would melt into the couch. hahaha. When I see an adult who doesn't drink coffee in the morning, its suspect to me. hahha. I'm like "WITCH! KILL IT WITH FIRE!" I drink coffee all day long pretty much. Sometimes I don't think it works in getting me moving, but then sometimes it does. For the most part, I'm just pretty tired and coffee perks me up a little bit, but without it I get super weird and then I just fall asleep anywhere. LOL 

The view was great. On the other side it was a similar view. Its like the cut the top of the mountain off and put the houses on it, so on either side you could see the mountain ranges. We had a room upstairs in the loft, with the huge huge windows, so when you wake up you have beauty on each side! 
I forgot a picture! Of the front of the cabin. Look at those windows. They were like that on the other side too! It was so nice on the inside, with all the natural light, I loved it! Since I live in a cave...it was nice to see the light. LOL


----------



## Troller

I dont drink coffee...but then some question if I'm even a grown adult. Great pics by the by.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Morgan! Its nice to see you back on again! Glad you had a nice trip at the mountains! Love the pics, it looks so mountainous there! Its really pretty. We have to hike on a trail to get veiws like that!

To be honest I don't drink coffee, lol. I do drink tea though.


----------



## whitelop

I wish my picture taking skills were better! I also wish I had a nicer camera, so I could have shown the beauty of West Jefferson, NC. haha. Maybe for Christmas I'll ask for a new camera. Wishful thinking though, since my husband is asking for a playstation 4. hahaha. 

I have to tell you guys about AJ. He's SO funny. Well, he's been sick the last few days, runny nose...I think I told y'all this. haha. Anyway, the Fat Cat's real name is Cali and she is the only cat whose name AJ knows. He can't pronounce L's very well, so he says it like a W. So he calls all the cats "Cowie" rather than Cali or by their real names. I try to tell him "no, thats Smokey or Smedley or Bronco" but its always just "Cowie"! LOL Its hilarious. 
Also, he's learned Ellie's name, but he says "Elwie". You guys get what I'm saying, like say Ellie pronouncing the L's as W's. haha. Its hard to spell these words out. He can pronounce the R sound in rabbit, so he says Elwie Rabbit or Elwie Baby because I don't know if he knows "bunny." But he will stand at the baby gate in the kitchen and say her name and she looks at him and when she doesn't come to him, he gets louder and louder until he's like screaming ELWIE RABBIT! Its freaking nuts, but its so funny. She just stares at him and periscopes to see who is yelling at her. I have to tell him to stop screaming at her because he'll scare her, but surprisingly enough she doesn't run off! 

When we left for the mountains, I put up a smaller enclosure for Ellie and put a broken down box in the bottom of it. To help protect my floor and my rug, and I figured Ellie would like to shred it and it would keep her occupied. Well, I haven't taken her out of the enclosure yet so she box is still in there. This morning when I went to feed her, she jumped from her cabinet onto the cardboard and slid into my hand with the pellet up and shot pellets everywhere! She checked the bowl and there were no pellets and realized she was standing on them! I was like, well you're a dummy and I'm not picking them up! LOL 
My mom is the one who was feeding her and I swear she was feeding her WAY more than I told her too. I told her to give her one scoop of pellets a day, 1/2 cup. Which is TOO much anyway, but I think my mom maybe didn't think it was enough and gave her more. She's freaking round! She's like a total ball. When she was flopped out yesterday, I could see her tummy sagging. LOL It was like WHOA THERE FAT ASS! NO MORE PELLETS FOR YOU! 

One more thing, she's been eating her litter box. I don't know if she's eating it, but I think she is. I don't see any bits of plastic, so I think she may be ingesting it. Thats probably bad right? How do I stop that? I give her all kinds of stuff to chew on and she goes for the unsafe plastic. I don't know what her problem is, she's a brat. Any suggestions? How bad is that for her? 

Happy...Wednesday?


----------



## PaGal

We went away the weekend before last. We left home at 3am and got back at 10pm that same day but had arranged for the neighbors boy to take the dog out and check on the rabbits. I verbally gave him instructions as well as writing them down. I came back to Thumper having about 1/2 cup of pellets in his bowl and pellets sprinkled in his hay. He was given way more than he should have been especially since I know Thump had to have eaten plenty as they are his crack now and I have no idea why they were sprinkled throughout his hay as I never said or wrote anything like that or that could have been mistaken.

You could try rubbing some ivory soap (bar) on the litter box where she is chewing or you might have to switch to a metal pan. Possibly a baking pan would work.

I love how kids think if they get louder they will be listened to! They are so funny!


----------



## whitelop

I was thinking about getting a cheap cake pan, like a huge one. I need to get her new litter boxes anyway, ones with higher sides so she can't get the fat butt out of them. So I'll check it out and see if I can find a good one. 

Yes, AJ's way of doing things is yelling at everything. No matter what it is, he just gets louder and louder until you're finally like WHAT! Just stop! haha. Hes like that when he's trying to hand you something but you're doing something, he's like HERE, TAKE IT. HERE, TAKE IT. HERE, TAKE IT! Half the time I'm in the middle of doing dishes or something and he's trying to hand me a cup or a something. Its irritating sometimes. haha. 

On a side note, I've been watching Toddlers and Tiara's lately and I have this serious love/hate relationship for it. Like, some of the parents baffle me. Not all of them are crazy, but some of them are crazy with just letting their kids do anything they want and not having any rules. But the make up and stuff doesn't bother me. The way I see it, its like halloween and they're just dressing up to have fun. But I don't agree with the parents making their kids do it, but most of what I've seen, the girls really enjoy doing all of it and getting dressed up. Sometimes the moms say stuff that really bothers me and like they're trying to compete with their daughters and that bothers the crap out of me, because its not about the fat adult its about the kid having fun. 
If I had a daughter, I think I would totally do pageants, if thats what she wanted to do. Really, if you think about it, its not much different than a sport. People pressure their kids to be the best athletes they can be, why not be Miss America? LOL Maybe if we have a second kid, it will be a girl and I can be a pageant mom! hahaha. 

Oh and tomorrow is mine and my husband's anniversary. Yay 4 years! haha. It feels more like 50 though.


----------



## whitelop

Somebunny escaped from her enclosure this morning and got out into the kitchen. There is a reason I keep the gate up in the door way, to keep her IN the kitchen! hahaha. I told my husband she got out and he was like "oh bun did you have the whole house to yourself?" I was like HELL NO! It was just the kitchen! haha, if it was the whole house the house would have exploded! 

I have to tell you guys about one of my white roosters. The other day I was walking next to him and I saw that his eyes are brown, they're supposed to be yellow. So I was like, your eye is the wrong color. So last night my hub and I were standing in the kitchen and I was like "hey come look at this rooster, his eyes are the wrong color" Then the rooster turned his head and HIS OTHER EYE IS YELLOW! So I was like "holy hell, his other eye is yellow!" My husband came over to see the yellow eye and then the rooster turned his head and his other eye is basically black! After looking at the yellow light eye and suddenly seeing the dark black eye, we both were like "AHHH! Its the devil! Its a demon rooster!" 
He has one yellow eye and one black eye, on a white rooster. Makes no sense. I wonder if something happened when he was in the shell or whatever. Its weird. The dark colored birds have brown eyes, and the white ones have yellow eyes. My black rooster has wrong colored eyes too, they're yellow. But now I've named the white rooster Demon! haha. Its the creepiest thing I've ever seen, but I'm pretty sure that he can see out of it, he looks at me with that one a lot. And I think he's looking into my soul.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ellie is constantly escaping. That's good that she didn't get the whole house to herself. That wouldn't end nicely. Haha.

Funny about your rooster, I wonder why he has one yellow eye and one black eye. That's weird. That's funny that you guys named him demon. So creepy! Haha.


----------



## JBun

Good thing you have a back up gate! Could you imagine Ellie let loose on your house. She would DESTROY IT!!! Haha. I have a few destructo buns myself, and they're just like Ellie. Them and power cords don't mix  Surprisingly my new stray bun is pretty good around power cords. When I sit with her while she plays, she doesn't seem interested in them. At least so far. Oh, and guess what she's been doing the last couple days? Nesting. I'm so hoping it is a false pregnancy, like with Ellie, cause I do not want to have to find homes for a bunch more babies. She's been with me for 28 days, so it is possible that she could be pregnant, just hope not. Though it is fun to raise little baby buns 

Wow, that is odd about your rooster. I think that would kind of creep me out too!

Love the pics from your trip. It sounds like you had a great time!

Happy 4rh to you guys!


----------



## PaGal

Happy 4th!

Sometimes when I go to give Thumper fresh water, hay and pellets before bed I'll leave the gate to the kitchen down because he really doesn't like going in there plus I know that the pellets will have him flying back but he always heads straight to chew on the rubber stops of the gate. The other doorway has two gates up, one above the other that stay permanently because he loves going out there and I do not trust him.

Your roo does sound creepy! Pic please. Ha!


----------



## Chrisdoc

So good to be back on here, I have missed my Ellie. That view is to die for...it just looks gorgeous, like Denise, I´d just like to sit there and look at it, I bet it was great sitting out looking at the stars. So glad you had a great time and I don´t get people who don´t drink tea or coffee. I have a friend who doesn´t drink either and I don´t know how she gets herself going in the morning. 

I can just imagine AJ yelling at her and her looking at him like...what does that hooman want...haha. I think they´re going to be big buddies as they both grow. 

Talking about cords, I was careless last week with the cord for my tablet and some bun chewed through it.....good job I´m good at fixing them now lol.


----------



## whitelop

I'll try to get pictures of my creepy demon rooster! hahha. Its SO weird! 

We had to get up early both mornings before the sun was even up over the mountains, and I had to drive my hub to the golf course and make breakfast, then go to breakfast. BUT when I got back at like 8am I would sit out on the deck and drink my coffee and just look at the view. It was amazing. Pictures don't even do it close to justice. It was so great. Then the stars at night, were so bright and so clear! I guess because there is no city smog in the air and no city lights to block the stars. We saw a shooting star too, it was so great! 
The best fireworks I've ever seen were in Snowshoe Mountain, WV at 5000 feet up and they were the most beautiful and clear fireworks I've ever seen! My bestie spent 2 weeks up there a few years ago for 4th of July. 

So right now, I'm having a serious allergic reaction to my laundry detergent. I always use Gain, but I switch up the scents of it. I usually use the same 2 scents, the regular and some island something or other and its been fine. Then I switched to the lavender scent and it was a few days worth of wearing clothes with it on my clothes and there is now a rash. That sounds pretty gross to share with you guys, but its not like a weird rash is just where my clothes are! hahaha. Its kind of crappy, but I got new detergent last night and I have to rewash all my clothes with the normal stuff. I wish Gain made a free and clear one so I could just wash everything out! haha. 
Is anyone else allergic to things like that? I'm also allergic to Tide laundry detergent. And mangoes. But thats it. I just have sensitive skin! 

Now lets talk about Ellie. She's such a fatty. She just begs and begs for pellets! I give her 1/2 a cup in the morning and she eats the pellets throughout the day. But at night, she begs me for them because her bowl is empty. I have to tell her no, but give her a raisin instead. LOL So maybe she's just training me to give her raisins instead of pellets. So she's probably like "I'm going to make it look like I want pellets, but really she's going to give me a raisin." Me-hands her raisin. her "yeahhh mama, you give me those raisins!" then she runs off to her cabinet or wherever to gloat about her training me! LMAO. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## whitelop

I've been watching NY: Ink, about the tattoo shop. I really want a new tattoo now! I've been trying to talk my husband into getting a matching tattoo or a connected tattoo, like getting a lock and key or a phrase that starts on me and ends on him or something. But he won't do it. He's being such a girl about it! 
Even if we don't get tattoo's together, I totally want a new one. Its been 2 years since I got a new one and I want something BIG! 

Does anyone else want a new tattoo? Would you get a connected tattoo to your spouse? I would never get his name on me or anything, you know, just in case! haha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OMG! You were at Snpwshoe Mountain? That place is half an hour away from us. We go there every year to see fire works! That's so cool!

There's nothing that I'm allergic too. At least nothing I know of. I hope you can get some new detergent soon.

Ellie is so funny! Maybe she is trying to train you to give her raisins! LOL.

I don't have any tattoos, I've always thought they were weird, lol.


----------



## PaGal

I do the same thing with Gain, I switch between two scents. I used to use Tide but then when we bought the house my hubby's cousin gave us his washer and dryer as he no longer needed them. His washer smelled amazing. I could just stand there all day smelling the inside of the washing machine so I asked him what he used and it was Gain so I switched. Unfortunately I don't have the same smell so I think his cologne must have gotten onto his clothes and the two smells mixed to make that wonderful smell. But I still use the Gain. That and Downy and I switch through the Downy as well.

When I was younger I was allergic to citrus fruit, peanuts and chocolate but I outgrew the allergies and I have been making up for not being able to have chocolate when younger ever since. Ha! Hubby can't eat fresh fruit or his throat swells but he can eat processed and frozen fruit. 

I get a rash now every time I get sick. I'm not sure why but it started out of the blue several years ago.

You could try switching to giving Ellie pellets twice a day, once in the morning and again in the evening so she doesn't beg. But I do believe she is training you, there is not a doubt in my mind as that how the buns are! Ha.

If hubby wanted something matching I so would but he has no tattoos. He actually says he didn't like tattoos at all until I came along. I have always wanted to get my kids names but now with the girls that's quite a list and I'm only so big. Ha! I also would never get my hubby's name, never, ever, ever just in case! There are so many different things I would like as a tattoo but I'm not sure I'll ever get another. Although I love them I don't want to be covered head to toe but yes, they are addictive.


----------



## Azerane

That's such a pain that you have to rewash all of your clothes!!! I think I'm allergic to grapes, because most often after I've eaten some the roof of my mouth and back of the throat gets really itchy, and my ears become itchy too. I'm also allergic to rabbits and hay, lol.

And Ellie totally has you trained to give her raisins, she's got it all figured out


----------



## whitelop

I really want a gigantic skeleton key tattooed on me. I just love skeleton keys! haha. I wish my husband would get a lock or something to go with it, that would be nice. But if not, I still might get a giant key. I think I would put AJ's name somewhere in it or on it and that would be nice. His real name is Anderson Jacob, but thats long and I only call him Anderson when he's doing something bad! haha. But I would get his name is a pretty script and put it in the key. 
I love tattoos, mine are a little silly but I do love them! 
Yes, Denise, 5 kids is a lot of names to have on you! LOL But you could probably get a big piece and put the names in there as part of it. That way, you wouldn't have a shopping list of names! 

I haven't had this sort of reaction from the washing detergent in a long time. Since we used Tide like 1 time when I was a kid. Its like where my arms rub my shirt, on the inside of my arms and my bra line is a rash. LOL Its ridiculous. 

I used to feed Ellie in 2 feedings, but it got to the point were I was super lazy and I wasn't using the measuring cup and I was feeding her much more than she should have been eating! haha. I don't know what happens, like I put the measuring cup on the counter and wind up washing it and putting it away. Then I just use my hands to give her pellets and they're not measured. HA! So when I feed her one big amount in the morning its easier for me to remember. I'm pretty sure that she's just training me to give her a raisin at night. I refresh her hay at night, then refresh her water and give her a raisin. So I guess thats our thing. She's so crazy though. And she's a total attack rabbit! I just threw a romaine heart into her enclosure and she jumped over a box and attacked the romaine! I bet I could sick her on someone and she would attack! LOL


----------



## whitelop

So Ellie's been super grumpy lately. She almost bit me yesterday! I was trying to give her something and she nipped at the other finger that didn't have the food. AND this morning when I let her out of her cage to run and get her pellets, I went to give her a pellet and she nipped my finger. Its like she took this HUGE bite instead of just grabbing the pellet. LOL Now she's binkying around and doing some bunny 500's. So I don't know whats going on. 
But the last week or some when I go to give her pellets she knocks the pellet cup out of my hand and spills the **** pellets everywhere! Its so irritating. 

I've been a little missing lately. I've posted here and there, but I haven't really had much to say I guess about the workings of this house! LOL 
AJ is totally in the terrible two's place. Its terrible! hahaha. We went to a playground the other night and when we were leaving, he slapped me in the face as I was putting him in his carseat! I was so mad. He's never really acted like that, but he I guess he didn't really want to go home. He was so tired though. And in the last few days, he's been throwing a lot of things at us! If you don't take something from him, then he'll throw it at your or slam it down or hit whatever. Then if you tell him to stop throwing things, he will pick something up and slam it down. Its...frustrating. But he's two and what more can I expect? 
He also still has a runny nose and I don't know whats causing it. 

I barely drank any coffee yesterday, I ran out. I ran out of coffee...it was terrible. I came down and opened my little canister and there was none. I dumped it over and like 3 little granules of coffee fell out and I was like OH NO! Then I had to drink left over coffee warmed up in the microwave. I seriously couldn't get off the couch yesterday, then the migraine set in. So I moved to the floor and laid on AJ life sized bear. My husband came home to the explosion that was my house and was like "omg are you okay?" I was like "no, migraine. It hurts." I made a frozen pizza and that was about all I could do. haha. So I went to the store at like 10pm when I was feeling better and got coffee and made this strongest pot of coffee I've ever made today. Like I could take it outside and fill a pot hole with it, its what you call Mississippi Mud coffee. hahaha. I can taste the sounds right now. I put like double the recommended scoops in there, and it tastes like butt but its working! No headaches today! AND maybe I'll be able to clean my house right! 

Back to Ellie. I think she's shedding a little bit. She's been cleaning herself a lot and her fur has already grown back on her chest! I was shocked because she was bald to the skin when she did it and now you can hardly tell she's been bald there. So I think she's going through a shed, I wouldn't say molt because I haven't seen much fur but the rest of the animals are shedding bad and my dog is blowing coat like a mofo. But I think she has a little bit of a line on her back where her fur is different. Maybe thats why she's been so grumpy? I don't know how dutches shed though. I'll try to take some pictures of her later, so you guys can see her. Plus, you'd probably rather see her than red all my ramblings! 

Happy...Tuesday? I have no idea what today is.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow she's a grump! LOL. Ash hasn't ever bitten me before, he has nipped me though. Bunnies can really get grumpy. lol.

AJ reminds me of my sister when she was young. Whenever we took her to a playground she wouldn't want to leave and when we got in the car she would just stand there and not get in with us. But if we waited a little she would get in. She could be quite annoying then, lol.

My brother used to have migraines a lot. And I knew a friend that used to have them, she said she started eating honey by itself and it helpd her migraines and allergies a lot. I myself haven't ever really experienced a really bad migraine I have had headaches though.

Ash has been shedding a lot too. When I pet him you can see fur flie off his back like every time I pet him. Its crazy and its annoying. LOL. It sticks to me and gets in my mouth and makes me cough its driving me crazy! 

And yes it is Tuesday, lol. I know because I have to get a tooth pulled in an hour.


----------



## PaGal

She must be grumpy to bite. I know at first I was a little nervous feeding Thumper anything by hand because of those teeth but after watching him pick one strand of hay out of a handful I felt more comfortable. I have also fed the two new buns both pellets and hay by hand and all of the buns are always so gentle that all I ever feel is their tickling fur and whiskers.

It's horrible when kids are in that stage and act that way. The best thing is to be consistent with not letting them get away with it without some form of punishment but that can wear you out since some days it seems to be a constant battle of wills.

I get migraines too without coffee. I know it's the lack of coffee because usually when I finally get some the headache goes away or gets better at least but not always. Now whenever I know I will be somewhere for hours with no coffee available I pack a thermos like the races that way I have a better shot at enjoying what we are doing and not being miserable.

Thumper is going through his first molt and it's crazy but he has shed before. Right now he's all kinds of strange patterns.

A skeleton key would be cool. I like most old things, like antiques. Items with a history to them, even older houses.


----------



## whitelop

Yes, right now it is a battle of the wills. I'm freaking exhausted! He's just insane and he's trying my patience. I don't have much to begin with, so I start out the day with like a level 3 and end the day with -4. I feel so depleted at the end of the day sometimes. 
He's really bad about getting into stuff too, like going through my purse. I put it up high, I try to keep it out of his reach, but I swear he always gets into it! So he goes through my wallet and takes everything out. I actually, have no idea where my debit card is, he took it out and its freaking missing. Thank god, I don't use my bank account...just my husbands. LOL 

Anyway, Ellie's super grumpy. I don't know whats going on. Molt? Hormones? Just being a big B? All of the above? I can't believe she ate part of a dang crayon! I mean, really? A CRAYON! She's such a crazy little rabbit...seriously. They don't even smell good. I think all rabbits suffer from Pica and they're all insane. Then she binkies around and then flops out and she looks so cute, then turns around and grunts and lunges at me! Insane. 

I can't wait to get a new tattoo.


----------



## PaGal

I don't envy you having to deal with the terrible two's. I once took a toy sword off my son for hitting with it and put it on top of a huge entertainment stand we have. Caught him later with his little sister on his back, she was holding a coat hanger and trying to get a hold of the sword with it.

It will get better, at least until he turns into a teen. It sounds like AJ and Ellie are in cahoots to drive you crazy! A child going through the terrible two's and a bad, hormonal bun would be enough to drive a very patient person nuts. Hopefully at least one of them if not both will calm down and give you a break soon.


----------



## whitelop

So Ellie is really fat! I don't know whats going on. I don't know if she's eating too much and not getting enough exercise? I let her out every day and she runs around the kitchen but she flops out a lot! 
Could it be a blockage? I don't know if it is or not. I'm freaking out a little bit. LOL I don't think it is a blockage because she's pretty fat all around...like I can't feel any of her ribs or her spine or when she sits see her feet. hahaha. I actually just think she's a totally huge fat round ball who weighs like 4 lbs now. 
I feel like I should maybe stop giving her so many pellets and maybe that whole strawberry she ate tonight wasn't that great for her. Are they supposed to be fat? What is a Dutch supposed to be like? 
I'm also worrying about her pooping out the crayon and the plastic she ate last week. Will she poop that out? I made a separate thread for others who don't read this, to help me out. I'm a little worried. But possibly (probably) overacting. 

I just started watching The New Girl and its pretty dang funny! I wish I had a group of friends like that, because they always seem to have each others back! haha. I suggest that everyone go watch it, if you haven't already. It is on netflix. 

Now to try to get Fat Ellie in her cage, she's difficult and rude. Oh and I've totally started calling her Fat Ellie, like Fat Amy from Pitch Perfect. Just call her that out in the open, so no one has to call her that behind her fat back. LOL its like when I renamed Cali cat Fat Cat like 8 years ago when she first got fat. She is a fat cat though, the name was so fitting. Just like Ellie is a Fat Ellie now. Fat ball. 

And about AJ, I'm SO over the terrible twos. My husband comes home and AJ acts so good and listens and is perfect. Then he goes outside and AJ acts like demon span again and I'm like WTF! Then the hub comes back in and AJ is good again and I just want to rip my freaking hair out. Its so crazy and I really don't like it! I feel like he acts terrible for me because he hates me and he's so good for my husband because thats the one he really wants to spend his time with. 

Oh and I spilled sugar on my couch tonight. I brought my little sugar jar in the living room, like a total fat ass to eat some strawberries. I was getting off the couch and spilled a whole thing of sugar on the couch. I may or may not have gone to get more strawberries and dipped them in couch sugar. Hey, waste not want not! Hahaha. Then I had to vacuum my couch at 11pm. True story.


----------



## JBun

Ellie fat? Nooo  Ok well maybe she might be. Put it this way... She gets a half cup of pellets a day doesn't she? My 5 lb Holland lop AND 8 lb mini lop mix SHARE a half cup of pellets a day. So she might be getting a bit too much, especially if she is looking a bit chunky.

I'm sorry AJ's giving you such a hard time right now. I don't have kids so can only go by what I've observed from my siblings kids, but it sounds like AJ maybe thinks he can get away with some things with you but not his dad, so maybe that's why he is misbehaving so much more when he's around you. Hope you're able to sort it out for the sake of your sanity


----------



## PaGal

I have a feeling Ellie is eating too many pellets. 

I know buns hide pain well but I would think if she had a blockage she would not run around, flop or binky as much. Has she been showing any signs of pain. Sitting hunched up or tooth grinding? 

You are with AJ all day, every day so I'm sure some of it is that he is just so used to you. Like with a spouse you will just be more relaxed and more your real self where with someone you do not know so well you are on your best behavior and not so relaxed. Because he does not see his dad as much I'm sure he's also happier to see his dad and of course when someone is feeling happy they are less likely to act up or misbehave. That has nothing to do with his feelings for you, it's just the situation. 

He may also feel like he can push things with you more. For one he knows your buttons to push more than he knows your husbands because of all the time you two are together. 

I'm not sure what each of your parenting styles is like but I know the girls will do some things when it's just me that they wouldn't do if hubby was around. Luckily they have learned over time that I will and do punish bad behavior plus they know I talk to hubby about everything so they never do anything major it's just little things. I am a little more relaxed and less stern than hubby. Hubby is the type that will scare boyfriends in the future as he looks very stern, even angry except when he is smiling and he just has that stern parent demeanor about him. If that makes any sense. I had a friend who's dad was like that. You were always on your best behavior around him simply because he gave off a feeling that you had better be. 

I understand how it is though. When hubby and I first got together he was doing all of the parenting and I got to just have fun with the girls, coloring and what not. Hubby had days when their bed time just could not come fast enough. Now that I am home with them all day while hubby gets to enjoy work I am the one ready for their bed time. Sometimes I have to remind him what it was like for him.


----------



## whitelop

I'm pretty stern. I'm nice, like I let him take all his books out of his bookshelf and then I make him put them back up. The thing is, I don't know how to really punish him because he's only 2. So timeout is a joke and I will not continuously put him back in a corner 100 times until he finally sits there. So I just try to divert him from what he's doing, by giving him something else to do. So I guess positive reinforcement? Until he pushes me to the point where he gets put in his crib for like forced nap. haha. I don't know, I think maybe I over react on somethings, but sometimes my patience level is so low that I just can't handle it. 
I don't know, maybe I need a parenting book?!

As for Ellie, no she hasn't shown any signs of pain. She binkies around and popcorns and runs. She also flops out all the time, hardly ever lays in the bunloaf position anymore because its warmer in the kitchen. She is still pooping normally and eating normally and everything. 
I know she's getting too many pellets, I need to cut her down. So what, like 1/4 cup a day? That seems reasonable right? I think she's gotten up to like 4 lbs though, she's a little heavy. But I think she might trim down to like 3 or so. Or she could be at her right size. I don't know what a dutch is really supposed to look like though, so maybe I should google it. LOL


----------



## whitelop

So after googling the dutch rabbits, like 4 seconds ago. I think she's the right size! I think she's supposed to be round and ball like! LOL I think she looks pretty normal. 











Does she look round to you guys?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ellie looks nice and round to me lol. I don't know if she's getting fat or not. To me she doesn't look really fat at all but that's just me, I don't know if that's how dutchies are supposed to look or not but you were researching pictures and she looks good to you so your probably right. I don't know. She is pretty cute though!


----------



## PaGal

I'm sure Ellie is fine as far as eating some crayon and litter box go. They do seem to take tiny bites so I would assume it would pass. As far as her being too round, I'm not sure how she should look. I sometimes wonder if Thumper is heavy but I think it's mostly just his fur. It's not like rex fur that is really short. When he's flopped and all he looks fine but when he is meatloafed or sitting up then I wonder. I can feel his spine but he's not skinny feeling.

maybe a parenting book would help although it seems so many of them are written by people that have no children so what do they know. Oooh, you could try to get on that nanny show where the lady comes in and shows you how to get the kids under control although AJ doesn't sound bad like the kids I have seen on there.


----------



## whitelop

No I don't think AJ is bad enough to warrant a nanny show! haha. He's not that bad I don't think, but when you deal with everyday for weeks at a time with like 12 hours worth of break during the weekend, then it wears on you. Ya know? I know what you mean about parenting books though, they're written by the "worlds best parents", aka the people with no kids who think they're the best parents. And the things they say sound good in theory but aren't good when you put them to the test. I think I do a good job because AJ does well at other peoples houses and when he's with others, but he's really comfortable with me and he shows it! Over all I think he's a good kid, but sometimes repeating myself gets old old old and its irritating. 

So I've become addicted to crossword puzzles! haha. I found this book that has over 100 in it, and I've done like 80 in the last week or so. I really like doing them. My husband makes fun of me. LOL 

I'm going to cut Fat Ellie's pellets back by like 1/4 a cup, so she'll be down to 1/4 of a cup. That way she'll trim down a little and she won't be eating so many pellets! Because 1/2 a cup is a lot for such a small bun. Plus she eats a lot of other sugars that I need to cut out too. I like to give her raisins and sometimes thats the only way I can get her into her cage! haha. Then that whole strawberry that she ran off with last night. I'm not going to wrestle her for a food item because I'm not going to get bitten. 
I just heard her opening her pellet tin, as I was typing that paragraph about her being fat. LOL Wow, she's such a fat!


----------



## Chrisdoc

My little black and white bundle. She doesn´t look fat to me, she looks quite normal. She is such a funny little lassie. Houdini has bitten me a couple of times although he hasn´t done it for ages now. He used to do it when I didn´t put his food down quick enough or I put my hand in on his blind side. 

I´m sure AJ will settle down, that´s why they call it the terrible twos when they finding out who they are and what they can get away with so it´s good to be firm with him and set boundaries. 

I´ve just changed bars for my morning coffee. They´ve started to get sloppy and the last few weeks their coffee has been awful, more water and not enough milk so I´m protesting and not going there. Hate paying for coffee as I only drink it out, so it has to be good. I drink tea at home. I hate it when people or places get complacent just because you spend money there all the time, they should be taking care of you more cos you leave money with them all the time and not just assume you´ll return whatever...thanks, rant over.


----------



## PaGal

If he behaves elsewhere and just not at home with you then you are doing something right. That just seems to be the way it is with kids. I know how it wears on you, Oh how I know! Ha.

With the three girls I definitely get tired of talking some days. they are good kids and usually all it takes is to say something but with the three of them somedays it feels nonstop and I just want to be able to Shut Up!

I like crossword puzzles but haven't done any in a while. I keep a puzzle book in our explorer for when I get bored. Like if I forget to take a book with me to a doctors apt then I can just grab that. I have done the soduko ones lately. Two of the girls will do them as well.

Sounds like you better hide that tin from her. I would suggest distracting her with something yummy first so you don't lose a hand. Ha! It's funny because Thumper went nuts over pellets when I cut him back when he was having soft poos. Well I have increased them since then and he still goes nuts. He's absolutely crazy!


----------



## whitelop

I try to keep the pellet tin put up, but somehow it gets put down and she always manages to get into it. LOL 
I give her raisins to get her into her cage or out of something she's not supposed to be in, but if I don't give her the raisin fast enough she will grunt and lunge at me! She's nuts and so grunty all the time! haha. 

She also ate one of my cowboy boots. I'm pissed. I thought that she was over nibbling on them, but I picked my boot up this morning and she has eaten like half of one side of the shaft of them. I was like WTF! You're a dead rabbit! I was not happy, so she's spent the day and the rest of the day in the cabinet. I'm not messing with her today, until its time to change her litter box and feed her. 

Also, I didn't mention anything earlier about it because I wasn't sure what we were going to do. But we found a house to buy, BUT we didn't qualify for the loan! It sucks, but the type of loan it is, its a 100% loan for $129,900. So thats a large sum of money and I guess we don't have enough credit to get it or whatever. Anyway, so we're a little disappointed but its not the end of the world. We're just going to stay in our house and fix it up some more. I'm going to put linoleum in the kitchen to cover the unfinished wood so it will be MUCH easier to clean and maintain. So now I have to go pick out linoleum and figure out what will look good in the house. And my toilet is leaking. :foreheadsmack: Its like when you flush it, it comes out of the bottom where it touches the floor. So I think we need to replace something in there. Good lord. And redo the shower. And redo the front room and paint our bedroom. As much as I love this house, sometimes I think its more trouble than its worth and we need to move into another rental house thats newer and nicer. BUT I'm not spending any more money a month for rent without owning it! So we're staying here. My brain hurts. 

Chris, I know what you're saying about buying coffee. I never really go to a cafe to get coffee because I don't like to pay the prices. Basically when you get a Starbucks coffee you spend as much on ONE coffee as you do for a bag of coffee that lasts me a week. Like I pay like $3.68 for a bag of Chock Full O Nuts and like $5 for a large coffee at Starschmucks. So I prefer to make coffee at home BUT I do love the cold coffees from the gas stations. haha. I'll break down and buy those, because they're so delicious. 

I spent the whole day at my besties house and now I have to clean my whole house. I've been really slacking! I need to have a serious pep talk with myself.


----------



## JBun

Sorry the new house didn't work out  

Repairs! Ugh! I know how you feel. Old houses are a pain in the butt sometimes. Always something to repair. Our house is nearly 100 years old, and sometimes I am just really wishing we had a newer home without all of the problems that an older house brings. 

Your toilet problem just sounds like the wax ring between the toilet and the sewer pipe, needs replacing. It's really cheap, only a few dollars. The most troublesome part is having to drain the tank and disconnect everything to get to it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm sorry the new house didn't work out. 

I know what you mean about repairing homes and all the work and trouble that goes in to it. This house here has need tons of repairs and its just so tiring. I'd love to get a nice new house that doesn't need repairs every 2 seconds. We actually are looking at different properties in different states to move to ourselves.

Sorry Ellie ate your cowboy boots. Ash has been chewing on so many things like that too and its just gets so annoying. Life would be SO 'much easier if bunnies just wouldn't chew stuff.


----------



## whitelop

Its okay about the house, just one of those things in life. 
Yes old houses suck sometimes, unless they've been completely remodeled. Which my house hasn't, not since the 60s at least, when they put the bathroom in. So sometimes its difficult, but its affordable and we like it...enough. 

So this morning started out pretty crazy. AJ woke up and was instantly WILD. He usually wakes up happy, but today he woke up crazy and he's been screaming and squealing all morning. It probably doesn't help that I just fed him waffles with syrup. LOL I made my coffee SO strong that I pretty much have to chew it. Thats pretty bad. hahaha. 

AND I think my dog has had a stroke or something. He's been acting really funky the last two days. This is the second morning he's been acting weird. Yesterday, he refused to go out the back door and I had to let him out the front. So he peed on my ivy pot that rights next to the front door, walked across my walkway while still peeing and tried to come in the house while still peeing! I had to stop him. It was insane. Then today, he refused to go out the back door again, but I didn't want to let him out the front door. So I had to push him out the back door and he didn't want to get off the steps, until I pushed him off the steps. Then he finally went into the yard. 
Yesterday when he was looking at me, he didn't look quite right. I don't know whats going on, but its super strange. He's still eating and everything, but he's just acting off. He went for a ride with me last night, that didn't help. He got on the couch for like 2.5 seconds just a few minutes ago and got back down. 
He's just acting funny. 

I have no idea where my hen is laying her eggs. Since they've been free-ranging, she was laying them in the bush and now she's not. I don't know if its because I was taking them or what, but she's stopped laying them in the bush and I've yet to find them. My fear is that a snake is taking them and eating them. Which isn't good because then the snake knows there are eggs around. My hub said he found a 5 foot long black snake yesterday in the field, which doesn't bother me but thats probably where my eggs are going. Its been like a week or so without any eggs. I think I need to lock them up again and make sure that she's even laying eggs and see if the little Bluebell hen is laying eggs yet or not. 

My husband is mad at me, because I kept him up all night. haha. Not really, but until like almost 1. I watched this movie called V/H/S, it wasn't scary but it was freaking weird. I have a hard time with scary movies at night because my house is old and creaky and creepy at night. Plus its so dark around my house. So after the movie was over, I got a little freaked out and wanted my husband to stay with me while I fed Ellie, brushed my teeth, turned all the lights out and went to bed. So he was mad because it was late and I was acting like a little kid. Then he over slept because we didn't get in bed until late. haha. Oops. I felt pretty bad this morning about it, so I'm sure he'll have some sh*t to talk when he gets home but he'll get over it! hahaha. 

Oh and Kaley made me cry this morning with her story about her dog. Thanks Kaley.


----------



## PaGal

Wow! Your day sounds kinda like mine.

Sorry the house didn't work out. I have learned over the past few years not to sweat things like that as it all seems to work out for the best in the long run. Like with our excursion. We wanted something bigger than the explorer because of the kids getting bigger plus towing the trailer when we went to the kart races. At that time we were having trouble getting approved for the loan because of credit. Well just a few months later a guy that works for the same company as hubby was wanting to sell his. We bought it paying cash we had saved up. We just paid what he owed on it so instead of having to make payments every month for years we got what we wanted with a one time much smaller lump payment. The house we bought worked out in a similar fashion. It was only a few years later and by then our credit was golden and we qualified for a loan much higher than what our home cost us.

I wonder what's with your dog. If mine acted like that I would just put it down to him not wanting to step on very wet ground but my dogs like that. But then again my dog is goofy all the time so there isn't much that is normal for him. The whole peeing and walking part is pretty strange behavior though.

Sounds like it's time to lock up the chickens. I guess it could take some time to find the eggs though when you have plenty of space.

You are lucky. I can't imagine my hubby staying up with me because I scared myself with a movie.


----------



## whitelop

We're not too upset with the house, another one will come along and maybe it will be better! Thats what we have to look forward to. 

My dog is an odd duck anyway. He's really sensitive to different things like when AJ cries he doesn't like it. If I raise my voice, he hates it. When something loud happens, he hates it. Thunder, fireworks, loud wind, chickens. Anything, he's crazy. So who knows whats going on in his brain. 

There is something wrong with my rooster, BUT I can't get to him. I can but I don't want to because he's so mean. I need to get him out of his coop because its so wet, but I can't put him in with the other roosters since they don't have a pecking order set up and I don't need any fights or bloody birds. I don't really know what to do with him right now because I don't have my big kennel here, its at my moms house. So I don't know what to do with him. I guess I need to figure something out with him.


----------



## kmaben

Some flour, some Crisco......


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sorry about the house but something else will come along and it´ll be the right one for you. Enjoy doing up the house you´re in and getting it exactly how you like it. 

I´d like to do loads of work on my apartment but can´t do it at the moment as can´t afford it and when I do it I want to do it exactly how I imagine it so no go at the moment. 

Hope you find where your hen is laying her eggs, a bit scary knowing there´s a snake about there. 

Your poor dog, hope he sorts himself out. 

coffee isn´t expensive out here around 1.20 euros so I have a coffee out quite often. but I hate paying for something I´m not enjoying so I´m now giving my business to someone else.


----------



## whitelop

Well, I think today has been the strangest day yet. 
I had to give the rooster a bath. The big mean rooster, Big Boy. Its been raining SO much lately, that every time I go out there to feed him its raining, so I just run out give him food and water and run back in. I didn't know until today that there was SO much mud in his coop that he was standing in like 2 inches of mud in the majority of his run. So I had to get him out and give him a bath to get all of the mud off his feet and legs and feathers. The mosquitoes are SO bad out there. I had to spay my whole body with bug spray, my clothes, my shoes, my face. Because they were biting me though my pants. They were biting him too. He didn't even crow at me, or make a single noise. I called my dad to see if he could help me and he said it would be a while so I knew I had to do it myself. I grabbed him by the leg and got a good hold of him and then dunked him in the water. He didn't like it much, but he tolerated it. He didn't fight me at all, which is scary because that can't be good. 
So I got all the mud off, looked him over and he seems okay. I rinsed him really well, but the water the second go round was cold and he didn't like that at all. The first time I put a few gallons of hot hot water in with the cold well water, so it was nice. But he's clean now and I put him in the big coop by himself since the rest of the flock is free ranging. 
I did notice earlier that the little roosters were trying to get him through the fence of his coop, and he wasn't fighting with them. So he must not feel well. I have to keep an eye on him and make sure he's alright. I'll probably have to worm him and once he fully dries out I'll dust him for mites. 
I'm pretty upset with myself though and while I was cleaning him I told him how sorry I was and cried. I'm like super upset about it actually. I feel like a terrible pet owner and like I don't deserve these animals and they need to be at another farm and better taken care of. 
I did get these mosquito dunk things to put in their water troughs, so it kills the mosquito larvae and the adult mosquitoes. They're working pretty well. I put 2 in the pond and they last for like a month. BUT the mosquitoes will still lay eggs in the water on leaves and stuff so they're just everywhere and terrible because its been so wet here. 
Hopefully the rooster is okay though, I would feel really terrible if something happened to him because I was so negligent. But he's so mean most of the time, I'm gun shy about being near him. He wasn't mean today though, so that was good. 
I carried him around for a while too and he went to sleep in my arms. I was soaked and smelled terrible, like a huge chicken. haha. 

I'm in a terrible mood now because of myself.


----------



## PaGal

Don't beat yourself up too badly as I'm sure you would have noticed sooner if it hadn't been raining so much and if he wasn't so mean. He did after all do some pretty bad damage to your finger. A bad owner would have seen the conditions he was in and just left him but you got him cleaned up and moved him.

Maybe you can move his regular coop to higher ground maybe or is it just that wet everywhere? Maybe attach a dog house or something he can go into when it rains that much so he can get out of it.

It's a shame you couldn't do something to make it safer to deal with him. Hubby welds and he has the big leather welding gloves and a leather welding jacket along with the helmet. I wonder if he could claw you through something like that. If not you could try buying some. maybe even used on craigslist so it wouldn't cost much.


----------



## kmaben

Morgan you are so...special sometimes. You must have been feeling terrible to carry him around like that. He's evil! But you still saw his conditions and did something about it. He has a good life. I probably would have accidentally run him over in the yard or something by now. And how the hell do chickens get worms? That is the oddest thing ever. I cant even imagine trying to worm a chicken.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. You worm them through the water, you like give them a big dose per gallon and they get it like that, then do it again 14 days later. They eat a bunch of crazy stuff in the yard, so thats where the worms come from. My outside cat has chronic worms and I can't make it better because he eats squirrels and crazy sh*t so he constantly has worms. I can't worm them often though, I think you're only supposed to worm like twice a year or something.

Its wet everywhere! It hasn't stopped raining in weeks. Its freaking terrible. But I think I am going to move the coop to a different spot this weekend and I'm going to put some sand in the coop for him so it won't be as bad. Half the coop has a tarp on it, so its not THAT wet under the tarp, but its still pretty damp. But the half of the coop that doesn't have a tarp is the worst part, it was so thick. I told my husband how bad and it was and we're going to fix it this weekend. 

I did feel terrible enough to carry him around like that. He didn't even put up a fight or anything. He was so quiet and so calm. He was my big baby today, like he used to be. I rocked him like a baby and it was really sad. I also told my husband that I gave him a bath and he dropped his cookie and was like "BATH?! YOU GAVE THE CHICKEN A BATH? Which one?" I told him Big Boy and he almost spit the cookie out! He was like, you got in the coop with him? I told him yes, he's not well so he was okay today and I used shampoo. haha. He laughed so hard and told me I was insane. I think he thought that I gave all of them a bath or something completely crazy. 
Poor Big Boy. He's better though in the big coop. 
I know he has a good life, but I still felt really bad letting it go on that long. But he IS really mean, and I don't have much contact with him anymore. I think he knows that I do love him, so when I was talking sweet to him he was closing his eyes and looking sleepy. Maybe this time around he'll be nice! NOT. haha. 

I think I got DEET poisoning today though. That may be a little dramatic. But I had to spray a lot of bug spray on me and I think I probably ingested some of it and it soaked into my skin. I feel really weird now and my muscles are pretty achy. I think after some sleep I'll be okay. 

And yes kids, I know I'm crazy.
Now my crazy ass stroked out dog is standing in a corner panting, staring into the corner. Is there a ghost in my house or something? _WHAT IS HAPPENING_?!


----------



## PaGal

I think if you had a ghost your dog would have acted funny a long time ago unless someone who used to live there recently died and came back to the house just now. 

Funny thing is bug spray doesn't work for me. If anything it seems to attract the bugs more. I swear southern bugs love my northern blood because I get bit was more than hubby. One of the herbs is supposed to keep them away. It might be basil.

See you are taking care of that mean old rooster even though he would happily kill you given the chance.Ha!

The sand sounds good as it drains well and he wouldn't be covered in mud. He needs a little pair of rubber boots. That would be great and then he couldn't get you with his talons and his tootsies would stay dry and clean.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That made me laugh thinking of your rooster with wellington boots to keep his little feeties dry. It was good that he behaved for you but really gutsy of you to go in there and get him, you are one brave lady. Deep down you really care about your Big Boy however mean he is to you and you´d not want to see anything happen to him. I´d hate all that rain, I bet it's really depressing. Heck, I´m fed up with the heat and the sun already, it has been about 100 today and it exhausts me, I really should sit in the sun to get some colour but I just can´t be bothered, it´s just toooo hot and everywhere is crowded, shouldn´t complain about the tourists but sometimes, I long for the autumn and peace and quiet again.


----------



## JBun

Wow! I can't believe Big Boy behaved himself for you. Glad he did though. Your weather sounds awful right now. I always hated wet mucky weather when I had a horse, as it always made it much more difficult caring for him. He was always filthy cause he loved rolling in the mud, despite having a nice dry shelter to stand in. I hope you and all the animals are feeling better today.


----------



## whitelop

Big Boy is feeling much better today, he's not being super aggressive but he's more perky than he was. 
I told my dad about what I had to do and him and his girlfriend were like, "wow, you really must love that bird." I was like, yeah I really do. Then my husband talked about when he got hurt a few years ago and I had to clean him and make sure he healed properly. haha. Its the truth though, I have this soft spot for him, even though he's so mean. 

I left Ellie out while we went to my dads for dinner and we got home and she was missing. haha. My husband let the dog out and I thought he let her out too. So I was freaking out trying to find her, then had to change AJ's diaper. I had my husband look for her and she was behind the stove! I was so mad that she was back there. Then she wouldn't come out! I had to lure her out with raisins and then I called her a bad name and put her in her cage. She's been so difficult today, trying to get behind the washing machine and opening her pellet tin and moving it around the kitchen. Then getting behind the stove. Shes still so grunty and lungy at me. I told her if she bit me while trying to get a raisin from me, I was going to punch her. haha. 

Now AJ is in bed calling for his dad, who is mad at me for slamming the bathroom door because he was mad Ellie was behind the stove. Stupid.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Sorry about Big Boy. Good to hear he's perking up a little.

Ellie is one crazy girl, lol. Why would you want to go under the stove? Maybe she was looking for crumbs under there. She wouldn't have liked it if the stove was on. She's sounds like such a grump bun, lol.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie is super grumpy! Just so much grumpiness in such a small frame. haha. 

I forgot to tell you guys! Saturday we went to Ikea and got a new dresser and a bunch of small things. haha. It was INSANE there. There were so many people, it was overwhelming. 
I like Ikea, even though its pretty modern stuff in there. Some of it isn't so modern and thats the stuff I get. I like it because its made for small spaces, so there is a lot of storage options and things that can be made to take up less space. Not to mention that you get everything in a box and have to put it together! haha. I had to get the dresser for upstairs from there, because it came in a box so we could get it upstairs. The way our stairs are, its like going into an attic because thats what my bedroom is, the old attic. So its hard to get some furniture up through the stairs. So in a box was the best way to do it, so now we have a huge dresser upstairs! haha. My husband spent like 3 hours putting that thing together, I took a nap. LOL 
But we also got these little cubby things that you hand on the wall and you put small things in them. We got two for AJ that are lime green and then two for us to put socks and stuff in. They're such a great idea though! 
I just sort of love Ikea because its not too expensive and its got a lot of options for everything. Plus, their chicken tenders were pretty good! haha. 

Maybe I need to spend some more time with Ellie? Could she be grumpy because she's alone a lot? I don't know, maybe I need to go sit in there with her and she'll be less grumpy. But she gets grunty when I pet her, so I don't know what to do with her.


----------



## whitelop

So just a little bit ago, I was in the bathroom and I heard my husband in the kitchen, beating on the window and yelling at the chickens "HEY, CHICKENS! I'M EATING YOUR RELATIVES! I'M EATING THEM AND THEY'RE DELICIOUS! YOUR RELATIVESSSSSSSS!" I laughed so hard.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha, your husband sounds like a funny guy. But he's right that they taste good, lol.


----------



## whitelop

My husband is crazy. ahaha. He really makes me laugh, but sometimes he's difficult. But I'm like the most difficult person who ever lived, so I guess he can be difficult occasionally. LOL

Just watched The Lorax for the 100th time, still love it. Now I just know the songs. haha. 

I let Ellie out of her cabinet last night, I think she was trying to tear up my rug! She's such a brat. I wasn't home all day yesterday, so I think she was just lonely. When AJ takes his name, I'll go sit in there with her. 
Speaking of AJ. He was SO bad yesterday! I went with my bestie for a hair/makeup trial for her wedding. I took AJ because I had no choice. haha. But I thought it was going to be in a salon but nope, it was in the middle of this super high end wedding dress shop. There was NO music playing, it was dead silent and filled with $12,000 dresses. It was insane. So he totally showed his ass and didn't want to corporate with me. I was going to take him into William Sonoma but he was acting so crazy, I didn't want to chance him breaking something in there and me having to buy it. haha. By the end of the appointment I was so stressed out and embarrassed that I couldn't even see straight. Not to mention, I was freaking starving like -hangry- then I had a headache. I swear, I live off of motrin because its the only thing that helps my head, I'm like at 6 a day now. Ugh. Then we got home and my husband was like wth is happening? So we blocked AJ in his room and he got put in timeout. haha. He was acting SO bad. I was like falling asleep on the couch at like 7 but couldn't go to sleep then! Didn't get to go to sleep until like 11:30 because I found a new show that I like. Ugh. I'm exhausted today and guess what...my head hurts! 

I'm done complaining. Maybe I can go lay in the floor with Ellie and she'll make me feel better. Or she'll bite my nose off.


----------



## whitelop

What I really need to do, is take some pictures. Its been so long since I've posted any. I'll work on that today kids.


----------



## whitelop

This rabbit is going through some sort of weird eating phase. She's eating everything! She tore up my rug today. I mean, this was a nice sturdy rug, how sharp are those little teeth? She got through the outer banding thing of it. Good god. 

She JUST knocked over a package of Mosquito Dunks and ate some of one that fell out! I hope she doesn't die because its an "organic chemical" or whatever. They say they're safe for all animals, because you put them in watering troughs and stuff. But still, that seems scary because she just ate some of the dunk without it being diluted. What a crazy ass rabbit. Her and my child and testing my patience today. 

I gave her my applesauce cup when I was done, so she could lick it. What more does she want from me? Jesus help me. Hallalujer.


----------



## whitelop

We're going to Raleigh tonight, for the weekend. My husband is playing another golf tournament. So AJ and I are going to try to find something to do up there. I've never been to Raleigh, but I've heard that the traffic is really bad and its confusing up there. So I don't know how far we'll get from the hotel and/or parks so we don't get lost. I got a pretty good deal on the hotel too, I'm a little scared of it though from the reviews. Hopefully it will be okay! haha. 

Ellie is acting crazy as hell. She just opened her pellet tin, even though there are pellets in her bowl. Ate some pellets, then closed the dang tin back, like I didn't see her. I swear, she closed it! 

I woke up with a headache but I have to get up and start doing stuff. I have to get packed! 
I have to tell you guys about my new love for My Little Pony. hahaha. The other night, My husband was trying to change the show and I was watching this two part episode that I was sort of getting into. haha. So he was like, "can I change this?" I was like, "uuhhh...if...you...want...toooooo. NO please don't change it, I want to see what happens!" He just looked at me like I was crazy. I was like, what? I'm still an adult! hahaha. Then the other night I was going to my friends house and I grabbed a Capri Sun from here because I didn't want to take a glass. It turns out that people look at you funny when you're an adult drinking a Capri Sun driving down the road. haha. Sometimes, I don't know what to do with myself. 

I have to pack and find this little rabbit! Its too quiet in my kitchen.


----------



## PaGal

Poor Morgan...it doesn't seem to be your week at all with a kid and bad bunny.

We always have capri sun in the house. hubby packs some of them and a bottle of water in his lunch. I only drink them in the summer. When I'm mowing or working in the garden I switch between water and capri sun so I don't kill myself drinking too much water. They are great for drinking while you work because you can hold the top in your mouth with your teeth and drink with no hands so I can continue working. I really only like strawberry kiwi. Oooh I should make some popsicles out of them.

Hopefully AJ will cooperate and behave himself on your trip and you can relax and have some fun.

I get headaches a lot as well and know how annoying it is. Hubby's always saying we need to find a doctor because people shouldn't have headaches that often. It's been most of my life though.


----------



## whitelop

Its been most of my life with headaches too. I have a chronic headache, its always there. Its terrible. When I get stressed it gets so much worse. I haven't had a full blown migraine in a while though(knock on wood). The last time I did, I was literally blind in my right eye. I had no sight in my right eye. It was insane. 
My husband gets headaches like a normal person, like 1 time a month. So he doesn't understand. He has a worker who has chronic migraines, like crippling migraines almost everyday. He has a terrible diet though, smokes like 2 packs a day, drinks no water-nothing but mountain dew and doesn't eat during the day. I sort of get why he has headaches. I'm not much better with the food, but I drink a lot of water and only like 3 sodas a week and usually they're a sprite. I'll only drink a coke/pepsi if I have a headache. 

This week has been a long one for sure! I hope this weekend goes well. Its been a little difficult with AJ, so hopefully he acts right and I don't have to beat him! Just kidding, I wouldn't beat him. I would however, put him in a sleeper hold. Again, just kidding. Mommy humor. LOL 
And Ellie better act right this weekend too! I have to make sure her enclosure doesn't have any rug in it, because she'll eat it! 

I love Capri Suns! I get them for AJ for in the car, that way I don't have to make him a cup and then chance leaving it in the car. So he can drink it and I'll throw it away. So I guess they work for me too. I do the same thing, I can drink them with no hands while I'm doing something. haha.

Ahhh now to finish packing and doing the things that need to be done. I just have no motivation today.


----------



## PaGal

I hate the migraines. I don't get them too often but years ago I worked for a company mostly cleaning houses but doing some offices as well. I guess the stress of that job as I could not stand the owner and most of the workers are women and you know what they can be like plus other stress in life was causing me to have more of them than normal. I can remember cleaning one house and boy did it need it but I couldn't see in front of me at all. I Had just big blank spots there but could see with my peripheral vision. It was so strange seeing that way plus it's hard to clean when you can't really see. 

I hate taking meds of any kind so usually just take advil and if it doesn't help then I just have to cowboy up and deal with it.

Don't worry, I get the mommy humor and wouldn't really expect you to be mean to AJ. Sometimes it just helps relieve some frustration.

I have stuff to do for the weekend too and have no motivation plus I need to clean bun cages. That's what I dislike the most. Jobs I do every day. Boring.


----------



## whitelop

I'm still in Raleigh, I have to check out of the hotel soon and I have no motivation to get AJ ready or pack the stuff up. haha. 
I got really sick last night, in the middle of the night. Ugh. We ate Denny's for dinner because its like 500 feet from the hotel. I brought my food back with me and at like 8 finished it. We went to bed at like 8:30, well we laid down and turned the lights out to watch tv so AJ would go to sleep. Then at like 10 I turned the tv and went to sleep. At 1, I woke up and got sick. Ugh. I never want to eat at a Denny's again. It took me a while to get back to sleep too because AJ was sweaty in the middle of the bed and he just wanted to be on me, but he was SO sweaty. haha. Between him and his father, I had like 6 inches of mattress space. 
So basically, I'm really tired, I don't feel great and I can't wait to get home. 

My mom is so crazy. haha. She called me last night and asked me how to work my tv. She was supposed to take my dog to the park, but I think it was raining, so she took him for a ride instead. So I asked how the rabbit was doing and she was like, "well, he looked hungry so I gave her some broccoli." I was like "whoa! How much?!" She was like, a few forkfuls. Thats how she described it! Forkfuls! haha. I told her no more broccoli because it could cause gas and I don't want her gassy when I'm not there. So she took it out. I don't know if Ellie even eats broccoli, I only give her the leaves not the crowns. My mom was like "she just looked SO hungry and she was begging!" I started to laugh and I was like, "if she has hay and her pellets for the day then she is just playing you! She wants raisins, so give her like 2 and you can give her like 1/2 a scoop of food if its bothering you that much." haha. Leave it to my little rabbit to beg her way into a gassy belly or something crazy. Every time my mom watches her, I come back and she's got like half a bale of hay in her enclosure. So I know she's not hungry! hahaha. And she always gives her too many treats, like a bunch of carrots. Or a bunch of raisins. LOL My mom is such a feeder. 

And AJ is being so defiant! He's tired and out of his element and but he showed his ass leaving the playground yesterday! Then getting back into the hotel room, he goes crazy and throws all sorts of stuff. I know he can't wait to get home either and sleep in his bed and I can't wait to sleep in mine. He is definitely the kind of kid who likes to sleep in his own bed. haha. He usually doesn't do well sleeping with us, but this weekend, he's been really good with it. But its hard to sleep with him because he never slept with us. Only like the 4 times he's gone out of town with us. 

And no one knows how to drive here. They all do like 20 over the speed limit and I don't like it. I guess maybe we drive slower in SC but everyone goes way to fast here. And they're so tailgaty and I REALLY don't like that. LOL


----------



## Azerane

That's a little bit frightening but honestly very funny about your mum, she just can't say no to that adorable little bun face! But really, who could blame her 

At least you'll get to be home soon and all get a good nights rest in your own beds. I've had food poisoning before, and it sucks big time. It probably actually took me a week to fully recover and feel 100% again. I was really only sick for maybe 5 hours about 9 hours after eating, but it takes a lot out of you. Rest well and recover quickly


----------



## whitelop

Well last night, I learned that I can never leave the house again to go out of town. 
I found out yesterday afternoon that my dads girlfriend didn't go to my house in the morning to let my dog out or put my cats out. My mom left the night before at like 8pm and then my dads girlfriend got here at like 1pm th next day. Thats along time that my dog was in the house and the cats were in here. My cats peed under my stove and pooped in the floor and it took me hours to get the poop smell out of my house! It was like what a hoaders house smells like. 
My dad lives like 10 minutes away from me, so I asked his girlfriend to come in the mornings since my mom works. Then my mom comes in the evening and usually hangs out and watches tv for a while. I'm really really mad that she didn't come until like 1pm and couldn't be bothered with getting my cats out. Like, I'm appreciative that she comes to let them out, but its such BS that she didn't come here until like 16 hours later. I called my mom and told her what time it was that she came and my mom was pissed. 
I just feel like no one cares. Like, if I had to take care of my dads house and had to go in the morning but didn't make it till afternoon, they would be pissed. Because its rude to treat peoples animals like that. I just don't like when people act like that. 

Alright, enough complaining. So last night, my husband was reaching into Ellie's enclosure and he booped her on the nose and startled her and she boxed his hand. hahaha. It was so funny, he like barely touched her nose and she boxed him. I laughed, then gave her a raisin. 
My husband said that she looks like she's gotten bigger. I said no, she's just fat! haha. Because she is. I've taken her down to 1/4 cup a day and she's still solid. I think she's supposed to be a ball. haha. 

I'm so tired from this weekend. I didn't even get up with my husband, I was like dead. He was leaving and came up and woke me up because AJ was up. I didn't want to get up at all. It was like I woke up in the middle of my deep sleep and not ready to get up. So I'm really dragging and I want to take a nap. Like a super nap, around 8 hours worth of nap. haha. 

Have a good day!


----------



## PaGal

That's too bad about your dad's girlfriend. It's a shame when you can't count on someone to do you a favor especially as I am sure if she asked for your help you would help her. And it's not even about you, it's about the animals and their welfare.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Headaches are such a pain, literally. I used to suffer from migraines when I was younger and they would totally knock me out for days. I hate taking meds as well but sometimes no choice. Terrible you got food poisoning, nothing worse than feeling terrible when you´re not at home. 

I know what you mean about the driving. Summer has finally arrived here when you see all the idiots on the roads who don't know where they´re going, tailgate constantly, go too fast and drive as though they are the only people on the road. I´m quite glad when September arrive and most of them have gone home. 

I hate it when people let me down, that´s why I´m a bit wary of asking someone to sit the buns to go away, I´d just be so worried they were left on their own and that person didn´t come when they should. 

I can understand her giving in to that cute little face, one look and she´s won over. Mine eat broccoli and love it, I don´t give them loads but they´ve never had gassy tummies with it. I usually cut one of the florets into smaller pieces. 

Hope your week has started off better, July is going far too quick.


----------



## whitelop

July has gone by far to quick! Its so crazy to think that its almost August. 
Oh crap, my best friends bridal shower is coming up really soon! Uh oh, I have to get on making decorations, or at least finishing them up! haha. 

I've been so tired today. I took a nap with AJ. LOL I don't feel rested though, I feel weird now. I think I need some more coffee. Tomorrow is grocery day! I'm so excited because there is NO food in this house! haha. I also stopped going to walmart. Its been like 6 days with no walmart and I feel pretty good! haha. I'm going to start going to target to get paper towels and toilet paper, then going to Aldi's and Save-a-lot for regular groceries and then maybe Sam's club for other things. Also I'm going to start making breakfast stuff and snacks at the beginning of the week, so I'll have stuff prepared for during the week. Like make muffins for breakfast or pancakes to eat during the week. I have to get my stuff together! LOL 

I gave Ellie a paper grocery bag today and she loves it! haha. She's so cute. Her little dewlap is coming in nicely, its pretty adorable. I'll take some pictures soon, everyone needs a picture update. 

Hopefully tomorrow doesn't go as it did today, with little being done. I'm not in the mood to do much and my child is in the mood to destroy everything. haha.


----------



## JBun

Sorry you got sick on your trip. That isn't very fun.

My bunnies love paper bags too! I'll give the little bunnies lunch bags, and they'll dig, scratch and chew at them for hours. Roo's starting to get a dewlap too. She's also getting slightly chunky. May have to cut back on pellets a bit. Can't wait to see pics of Ellie's. Somehow I can see Ellie developing a very grand dewlap, to match her dutch bunny roundness


----------



## whitelop

This morning, I got more stuff done before 10 then I have in a long time! I spent a ton of money at TSC, got some rabbit pellets, chicken feed, cat food and rabbit litter. Then went to the grocery store and got a ton of food! But I still have to go back to another store and get some meat, because Aldi's didn't have the meat that I was looking for. And AJ got a haircut. 
I did all of that with a blinding migraine, no coffee and two bites of food. I think I did a pretty good job. I stopped on the way home to get my brand of coffee, they didn't have the small bags but they had this GIANT tin of coffee on SALE for $7.99. I almost did a cartwheel in the aisle. LOL 
Now, I'm exhausted and I need to drink my whole pot of coffee...which I probably will. I took something for my head and it still hurts. I hope it goes away. 

Ellie is such a little begger. She just begs all the time for food and acts so ridiculous. haha. She just seems like she's staving all the time. So sometimes she tries to climb up the side of her enclosure to get my attention. LOL She is crazy when I put pellets in her bowl, she like grabs the measuring scoop with her nails and holds on to it so I can't put the scoop of food in the bowl. She just holds on to it. hahha. She did it last night and made me spill food everywhere. She's crazy. 
I'll try to take some pictures. I need to clean her enclosure out so I'll get some pictures. 

Oh and while I was gone, my dog got into the trash! He never does that! I was not happy to walk in and see a bunch of stuff on the floor. I think that he's mad that I left this morning because we left this weekend. So I think that was my punishment, trash in the floor and possible eaten chicken bones. Ugh. Dogs.

Edit to add: I went ahead and got Ellie some Manna Pro. A 25# bag. Its pretty much identical to the Small Worlds, so it shouldn't be that hard of a transition. But I have enough Small Worlds to do a few weeks of transition, just to make sure she does alright. Plus the Manna was like $10 for 25#, can't beat that!


----------



## Chrisdoc

She certainly is a little beggar...when we say that it means she´s a rascal, yes suits her to a T. I just laugh at what she gets up to, that girl is so much more than you expected but in a nice way, just love that cheeky face. 

Sounds like you had a tough morning but good bargain on the coffee. 

Hope that little girl enjoys her new food, I´m sure she will as she seems to like most things. Mine will be gorging on greens this week, got three bunches of basil this morning, cilantro, parsley and a free bagful of freebie leaves so I´ve got more in stuff in the fridge for them than for us. If we run short, we can also do veggie this week lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

She sounds so funny grabbing at your scoop with her claws like that. She is such a little rascal! She always doing something bad, chewing things apart, nipping and boxing you. 

Hopefully she'll enjoy her new food.


----------



## whitelop

Well guys, today has been a really really bad day. I think I've cried more today than I have in a really long time. Mentally, I'm exhausted which makes me physically exhausted. 
We're having mega car issues. Issue with our car, which is old and was supposed to be fixed but came back worse than before. Issues with the loaner car that we're using from my FIL. We just went to look at new cars and I said screw it because I don't want to break the bank with car payments. Then on the way home from the car dealership, the car we're driving pretty much broke down in an intersection at the green light on the line and barely started again to get us to a safe place. In the middle of rush hour traffic. 
But then, to start it all off this early afternoon...my big hen got hit by a car. We went to the bank and came back down our road and there she was. Dead in the road. I was like hysterical. My husband picked her up and buried her. I'm so upset about it. 
I hate this house. I hate the road we live on. I want to move SO bad. I just want this all to be over. I hate feeling like this, but I'm really pitying myself right now and I think thats okay. I can't be strong all the time. I feel really weak right now and I hate it. 

I'm sorry guys. Its just been a really long, incredibly hot (like 103*) day and I'm ready for bed.


----------



## kmaben

Aw Morgan I'm sorry for your troubles. And I'm SO sorry about your hen! That's terrible and it's too easy to slow down when you see animals on the road. Sit have a good cry, drink some wine, and you'll get over it. Sooner or later but you have to have a pity party first.


----------



## PaGal

There is nothing wrong with being upset as you have had a very tough day. We have all been there at some point in our life. We weather the tough times in life but sooner or later we just have a break down moment. dealing with car issues is a nightmare as we need them so much for work and all. 

Dealing with it in the heat, with headaches or at any time you are not feeling your best makes it that much harder.

I am so sorry for your hen. I know you love her. I'm sure a lot of people think she's just a chicken but I know how one can get attached to animal no matter the species and to lose her in such a tragic way makes it that much harder to bear. 

Have yourself all the cries you need. It will only add to your feeling exhausted for now but it is what you need to cope.


----------



## JBun

I'm sorry you've had such a crappy day. That's so sad about your chicken. It always sucks when we loose one of our animals. This wasn't your momma hen was it? I hope tomorrow brightens up for you.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm so sorry you had such a bad day. And I'm terribly sorry for the loss of your hen.  Its always bad to lose one of our animals. And especially in such a tragic way. I really hope tomorrow will be better for you. Get a good day of rest and hopefully you'll feel better soon.


----------



## whitelop

Yes, it was my mama hen. My poor big girl, she didn't deserve to go out like that. 
I did just spend like 20 minutes in the pouring rain, getting all the other chickens put into the coop. Hopefully it goes well, because all the roosters are going in with Big Boy now. They've never been together and they don't have a pecking order set up; so it should be interesting to say the least. They were not happy about being picked up and put up. I feel bad for the poor little blue hen, alone in there with all the roosters. I really hope that people start coming for them, I've put an ad up on backyardchickens.com and I hope that people want them. 
But I will say the rain did feel nice. Its the coolest its been in days. 

I just had to yell at AJ for jumping in the bed, I think he might break his crib tonight. That would just be the icing on the cake for today being a horrible no good day. 
You know how sometimes when you cry, you feel better? Well haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## whitelop

I feel better today. I think I slept pretty good, so I think that made a difference. I feel a bit of headache coming on right now though, so I'm trying to chug some coffee to keep it at bay. I made my coffee WAY too strong this morning. I don't know what I was doing when I was scooping out the grounds, but I added a lot more that I should have. So my coffee kind of tastes like crap. haha. I was in my own world when I was making it. 

I just cleaned Ellie's nasty enclosure. I was going to do it yesterday, but you know the day just took a crap on me; so I didn't get to it. I cleaned it this morning though and just took the gate down so she's just in the kitchen. I've started to notice a lot of stuff that she's been nibbling on. Like my shoe, my husbands suitcase, anything and everything. ahha. 
I clipped her front nails this morning too. I put her on the washing machine on a towel and wrapped the towel over her back. I pulled her front feets out and cut the nails. She did really well! I tried to cover her head to get her back nails, but that didn't work. She was starting to get a little antsy, so I think I'll try for the backs tomorrow. I need to look up to see the best way to get them. 
AND I wanted to talk about how freaking fat she is. I haven't picked her up in a while, so I haven't felt her. I'm going to go out on a limb and say she's like 4 lbs now! When I picked her up, her tummy felt kind of tight but I think its because I was picking her up. When she relaxed some on the towel, I felt her tummy again and it was softer. What should her stomach feel like? Jenny? haha. Also, I can't feel any of her ribs or her spine or hipbones. Like at all. Her body goes ribs straight to tummy to back legs. haha. I've got to cut her back on pellets. But she gives me the face! This sad, please mom I'm starving little evil adorable rabbit face. With her half white nose and her little white spot. It just makes me what to...feed her. hahha. So she plays me a lot! A 1/4 cup seems like so little. LOL I need to get her some different hays, so she has more of a variety and that way I'll feel better about it. 
I haven't really been feeding her that many greens either and I don't know why. Just some romaine here and there. I know, its terrible. I need to start getting her more cilantro and greens when I go to the store. That way it won't seem like she's starving with only pellets and hay and a few romaine leaves. 

So last night I was watching Sarah's English Spot video and it was pretty awesome. I'm like in love with English Spots now, I didn't know they had a specific spot pattern. Anyway, after the video it gave me suggestions for other rabbit related videos, one was a rabbit agility contest. I was watching it and laughing because the guy who was commentating it was British and hilarious. My husband sat down and watched it with me, we were laughing so hard at this one rabbit named Smudge. Finally the Smudge bunny jumped over the jump and my husband yelled "GOOD JOB SMUDGE, YOU ADORABLE LITTLE LUMP!" It was hilarious! He got into the rabbit agility, he thought it was pretty funny. Then there was a Belgian Hare, who pretty much walked over all the jumps and he was like "oh thats not fair! They should have raised the jumps another foot for that thing!" haha. He thought the Belgian Hare was pretty awesome though. There were two dutch, a choco and a black and I swear, they too were obese and they went over the jumps the wrong way and refused to go the right way. haha. 

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, so sorry to hear about mama hen, I know you loved that little girl so you cry all you need until it´s all out. It´s awful losing her like that. 

There are some days when everything seems to go wrong, I´ve had quite a few days like that when you just feel like yelling at everyone and crying your eyes out. Just do it, you will feel better. 

Little Miss Ellie, not so little now. She never looks big or overweight on her photos, she´s a gorgeous little bundly of mischief, reminds me of some other bunnies I know. I seem to have spent the last few days yelling at all three to stop chewing, I swear they know they shouldn´t but do it anyway just to annoy me. 

I love watching rabbit agility. I´m sure both Houdini and Bandy would be great at it. Bandy jumps so high, he´s been doing it tonight racing across the living room. Bought loads of stuff Tuesday at the market; basil, cilantro, parsley and free leaves as well so they´ve got loads of stuff to keep them going.


----------



## JBun

I've been noticing all of these new bunny nibbles too! And here I thought they were being such good little bunnies.

Zeus tenses all of his muscles up too, when I pick him up, so his stomach feels tight, but once he relaxes it feels normal again. It should just feel soft and a bit squishy, kind of like our bellies feel. 

I think Ellie pretty much has you wrapped around that tiny little paw of hers, haha


----------



## whitelop

Okay, then her tummy feels right. haha. 

So she's been really bad this morning and getting into everything. I gave her a huge box to dig in and she's been having to fight the cats over it. Because if you guys didn't know, if you put a box down the cats will come. We call it the cat trap, because all the cats love boxes. haha. Anyway, the old cat finally got out of the box and Ellie was able to dig in it. She's going back and forth between digging in the box and destroying everything else in the kitchen. I can hear her doing something right now, which is tearing up old linoleum that I can't get up. So I just called her name from the couch and looked into the kitchen and all I saw were ears standing straight up over a little tub of craft supplies. haha. She knew she wasn't supposed to be pulling up the linoleum, but she is anyway. 
She's been trying to get behind my stove this morning. I just moved the butchers block out from the wall a little bit, so she can run behind it. She's been trying to wedge herself back there and I think she wants to run around it. So now she can make her own little track.

Also, she just peed in the floor right in front of me. Its her favorite place to potty in the floor and I don't have a litter box there. I had to throw one of them away because she ate the side off of it. So I have to get the other one out of the barn. But that involves actually walking out to the barn where the mosquitoes and the spiders are. Maybe I can find a box, so I don't have to go out there. 

So yesterday my kitchen turned into a test kitchen. I made these Morning Glory muffins. They're made with sweet potato, carrots, nuts, coconut and flour. I didn't have any raisins to put in and didn't think to put in apples. BUT the next time I make them, I will so they're less nutty and more moist. They're pretty good though. They're supposed to be good for you too and a good way to start your day. 
And then yesterday I made these pancakes with soy milk and yogurt and flour. They're a little funky! haha. They're not fluffy like buttermilk pancakes but they're a little dense and chewy. They have a nice flavor and AJ likes them. But they're strange and they hold heat for a LONG time. They also took like 6 minutes on each side to cook, which is like 3 more minutes than a normal pancake. So it took forever to make the batch. But I like that I can pop them in the microwave for AJ and he eats them right up and they're sort of sweet so they don't need syrup! 
I'm trying to eat more healthy and sometimes I swear healthy food is so weird! LOL I did get some low-fat vanilla soy milk and its great with cereal! And AJ loves the soy milk, its got a lot of good stuff in it too! 

Ellie is destroying this cardboard box. That should be fun to clean up! haha. 

Oh one last thing, does anyone know how to get rid of gnats? I swear, I had one bad apple in a bag and then one potato in the cabinet go bad and my whole house if filled with gnats! I hate it. I've gotten most of them, but yesterday was terrible, because it was when I found the potato. Clearly, I haven't been cooking potatoes that much! Anyway, they were flying around and I was almost like screw it, we're moving and leaving the gnats here! I think there are only a few left. I put the new apples in the fridge, I've put everything else away. I did put a little bit of red wine vinegar and a bit of banana in a little plastic cup to attract them. I got a few, but not all. Then I started swatting. Yesterday, I put a trash bag in a big black trash bag and sprayed the inside of the bag with vinegar and that attracted a lot of them. I waited a minute for them to get into the bag and then snapped it closed and threw it outside real quick! LOL It was nuts. My husband came home and my hair was standing on end and my bun was askew and he was like "...hey? Are you alright?" I growled at from the corner of the kitchen as I swatted a dish towel into the air. He backed away slowly. 
But I swear, that is the grossest thing ever! To have gnats everywhere. It only takes one bad apple or a bad potato. But what does it say about me? That we don't eat enough fruit and that I don't cook enough potatoes! haha. I'm changing all the though. 

This was crazy long. Sorry guys. 
Have a good day!


----------



## whitelop

Someone tell me why I have chickens? I swear, they are more trouble than their worth! I love them, don't get me wrong, but they're all so dang difficult. I just looked out the window and saw one of the whites in a corner of the coop. I went out and its Demon in the corner, completely filthy and terrified looking. I fed the rest of the beasts and was squatting down looking at Demon, when I noticed he had dried blood on his comb. I cussed to myself and the other chickens and made eye-contact with Big Boy and told him he was an SOB, he could have just left him alone. I had to get Demon out of there. So I'm trying not to make a huge scene with the chickens, so as to not get Big Boy riled up. I picked up Demon, who thankfully didn't put up too much of a fight. But he did squawk. So I'm trying to get out of the door and I see Big Boy coming at me with wings opened, so I screamed and that caused Demon to panic. I pretty much threw him away and tried to get out of the coop. Big Boy got out with us! I freaking ran through the barn yard and shut the gate behind me! Screaming obscenities the whole time! I actually hit BB with the coop gate when I was trying to get out, so it took him until I got out of the barnyard to right himself. He went back into the coop with the others to finish eating and I ran in and slammed the coop gate shut! 
So now, Demon is out in the yard by himself. He went to the pond and started drinking like he hadn't had any water in days! I don't think they've let him eat or drink. I didn't go out there yesterday, as they had all the food and water they needed. So I didn't check them. I hadn't heard anything. I thought they were okay. The rest of them are fine, they don't look bad. Big Boy is still filthy, but he was in the mud for a long time. I have to patch Demon up, but I think he should recover well. 

At least now we know that Big Boy is fine. He came back pretty good. He's not so attack-y now, but he still scared the living sh*t out of me. I screamed like a little girl! As I was running with a freaking chicken in my arms! 
The mosquitoes are so bad out there too. Well just outside in general. I think I need to break out the listerine and see if that helps because I'm pretty sure that I can't handle deet poisoning again! LOL


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...no resal time right now for talking as I'm in panic mode taking care of Thump but I think rubbing yourself with basil is supposed to keep mosquitos away. maybe look that up. Also you could try making a mosquito trap from a 2liter bottle. look that up as well. Hope it helps.


----------



## whitelop

I think today was one of those days, where I wanted to see how many times I could post on my own blog! haha. 
I actually just wanted to give an update on my Demon rooster. Hes not doing great. I'm going to take some pictures tomorrow and post them on the chicken forum. But he's missing a point off his comb, there is a split between two points, and a big cut in his comb. He also had some blood coming from his ear and is favoring his right leg. Needless to say, Big Boy messed him up. 
He's separated now, of course. After I gave him the once over today and tried to clean him off. I put him back into the shade and he walked into the water and stood there for 4 hours. I don't know if it helped to cool him down or if it made him feel better. Then at about 8, I saw him out of the water and like pecking around. I went out and fed him and he ate a little bit, which is good. He then went a laid next to my little herb planter and thats where he bedded down for the night. 

Tomorrow when my husband and child leave, I'm going to bring him in and give him a bath in the tub with the sprayer and warm water. I have to get all the blood off of him and make sure he's really okay. 
I just learned on the chicken forum, that they can get depressed from being excluded from their flock and can die from it. So I guess I'm going to be his flock from now on, until hopefully someone can take him and make him a top rooster. I just hope he makes it through this ordeal. 

I swear, when it rains it pours. My animals are freaking falling apart on me. My dog has itchy ears and I don't know whats going on with that. I have to keep an eye on that. 

My in-laws are coming to get AJ tomorrow, so I'll have some peace and quiet! Yay!


----------



## PaGal

I know I'm not in a good frame of mind and not thinking well but I want to confuse Demon Roo with Big Boy as Big Boy acts like a Demon! I hope he pulls through the ordeal and you can find a good home for him when the time comes. Maybe your dog needs his ears cleaned. 

Hoorah for peace and quiet!

Some days I feel I post a ridiculous amount on my blog but then I don't talk to anyone much so when I feel talkative I post. I know, pathetic! Or when something even the tiniest bit out of the ordinary for my boring life occurs then I post.


----------



## whitelop

I feel the same way, because I'm here with my kid and he doesn't care about anything but cars. My best friend is working like 5 nights in a row so she's like a zombie. hahaha. 

I know, Big Boy is pretty evil. Its really bad. And my poor little baby rooster, he's not doing well at all. He's out under a tree with his head tucked under his wing. I have to go get my dog kennel from my mom when we drop AJ off with my dad this evening. That way I can put him in the kennel to keep him safe until he recovers better. I wish they didn't poop all over the place, I would put him in the house if I could litter train him. They just smell so bad, no matter how clean you keep them. The chickens themselves actually just stink! haha. So he won't be coming in the house. I just wish the summer had been dryer so there wouldn't be as many mosquitoes. 

So I sat in the floor with Ellie a little bit last night. I was petting her and she was doing fine. Then I would take my hand away from her for a second and put it back towards her and she would grunt and lunge with ears back. Like, in the half a second I stopped petting her, she forgot that I was petting her and wanted to be grumpy and bite me. Then she was okay after I started petting her again. Then she was okay when I started petting her again. She didn't like when I scratched behind her ears though. But we had a nice bonding moment. She's a sweet girl. 

I think in my peace and quiet I get today, I'll do the dishes and then lay on the couch and watch a movie. BY MYSELF. I got Perks of Being a Wallflower from the redbox last night. I loved the book when I was a teenager and I love Emma Watson. So hopefully I'll like the movie and I'll be able to enjoy it with a man sighing because its too girly or a child running through the living room yelling MOMMY RUNNNN! haha. Peace and quiet. 
Oh and I have to give the rooster a bath, haha, then clean the bathroom after words. 

Happy Saturday! I hope you guys have a good day!


----------



## whitelop

Well, I think I've totally lost my mind. Not only did I just give my rooster a bath, I then blew him dry afterwards. WITH A BLOW DRYER. LOL Good lord y'all. I just sat in the bathroom floor blow drying a rooster. He then sat in my lap while I put some neosporin on his comb and wattles. 
BUT he did really really well! He barely put up a fight in the tub in the water. And he really loved the blow dryer. I think the heat and sound made him feel good, he went to sleep half way through. I got him mostly dry and then covered basically his whole head in neosporin and put him back outside. He didn't poop in the house at all! As soon as I put him down, I sprayed some listerine on him to keep the mosquitoes away and then he pooped! He was such a good boy. I don't know if its because he's hurt or if he's just a good boy, but I was super surprised. 

Here he is in the bathtub. 






Half way through his blow dry. I think you can see his dark eye. 





Yes, he looks terrible. But hopefully he'll heal well. 

Now to clean the bathroom and then I'll take some pictures of Ellie or something.


----------



## PaGal

I'm glad the bath went well and was uneventful. He seems to know how to enjoy a little papering. What we won't do for the animals in our lives.


----------



## kmaben

Morgan.....ewwwwww! I blow dry my bird when it's bath time. I dont want her to catch a chill from wet feathers. She also enjoys the blow dryer. Poor guy though. Wish I could take him and just let him wander around the backyard. Even though I'm not a chicken fan. But you pick them up and bathe them and everything!


----------



## Chrisdoc

You are such a good momma to all your animals. He looks as though he needed that TLC from you and really enjoyed it. It´s a shame you BB can´t be nice to the rest, not as thought they´re going to take his place but good that you got Demon in time before things got worse. 

Your muffins sound lovely, might have a go at them myself, I haven´t been baking much lately as it´s too warm with the oven on in the summer. I love soya milk to make home made shakes as the fruit takes that funny taste away from it. I used to drink it all the time but I do prefer normal milk. 

Those pancakes sound weird but it´s great you´re eating healthier. I feel as though I should do it but I can´t be bothered right now. I´m in summer mode....tired, too hot and just eating the first thing at hand. I am doing a salad for dinner tonight so that´s something. 

Ellie reminds me of someone I know. When you catch them doing something they shouldn´t, they look at you with that little face and you just have to laugh. Good that she´s looking for you to pet her, she is so cute that little girl that I just want to cuddle her.


----------



## whitelop

Kaley, I wish you could take him and make him a backyard bird too. I think he's going to be a good one. 
Demon update- he's doing a little bit better. He's starting to accept that he's not part of the flock anymore and he's staying near the house more. He found my hydrangeas yesterday and set up camp there. He's also eating more, which is a good improvement. He still looks like crap and I can't get the blood off him. But eventually it will come off and he won't look so terrible. He's still acting like he's hurting though, he's got his head under his wing a lot and he's resting a lot more than usual. But overall, I think he's doing okay. 

Ellie is freaking crazy. She's digging at my rug and being irritating this morning. I don't know why she won't just get in her box and dig in that. 

My husband let me cut the grass yesterday! Yesterday, we went to this huge park/lake/athletic park for my husband to play a round of disc golf with his friends and I decided to take the dog and walk around the lake. I walked a mile. My dog is out of shape now, he's such a couch dog that he was slowing down towards the end of the mile. haha. Poor dog. I need to make sure he stays in shape and doesn't get all stiff, she we're going to start walking more. 
So I told my husband that I wanted to keep up the healthy trend and cut the grass and get my sweat on. The lawn mower is self-propelled, but the front yard has so much stuff you can't hardly use the propel thing. I had to put it a lot. I got assaulted by my peach tree. I also got hollered at by a biker. LOL I cut the front yard, came in for a snack and some gatorade. Went back out to start on the backyard and the mower wouldn't start. Its a new one, so it doesn't have a primer, its got this little fuel thing in it. I think it needs a new one, but it was later and I didn't feel like replacing it, so I think I'll replace it today and cut the grass tomorrow. I tried to start it like 20 times and my shoulder is killing me! And my wrist hurts. We do have a riding mower that I thought about getting out, but that would be a cop out for trying to get my sweat on. I'd rather push it. Even though its self-propelled, at least I'm walking right! 
My friend just got Nutra-System and I think its the biggest cop out for eating healthy. I just can't believe they spent $400 on freeze dried food, that she probably won't like or even eat. You can't get your money back and she should have just gone to the dang store and bought healthy food. Or stop eating fast food, that would be good too. I just don't agree with that whole system thing, I guess it works for some people. I don't know how healthy that stuff really is, but to me, its weight loss for lazy people who don't want to get up and do anything or actually eat good whole foods. 
So done now. Sorry for my mini rant. I just think its dumb. 

Happy Monday, I hope everyone has a good day! Today is banana nut bread day! I have like 20 bananas to make bread with.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha, the boys have just had a bit of my mom´s banana, it disappears so quickly. I love banana bread, it´s just too hot to put the oven on these days so no baking for me. 

Poor little demon, I hope he gets back to normal soon but looks like he´s better today so that´s a good sign. 

Cutting grass is hard work, hope you manage to get it finished. 

I don´t like these cop out systems for losing weight. You can´t do it forever so eventually put it all back on. It´s like those where you replace meals with drinks or where you have to count every calorie. I agree Morgan, people should just eat healthily, lots of fruit and veg and cut our the fats and fast food. It´s a lifestyle change and it´s hard but things that are worth doing usually are. I need to lose a few pounds but it´s so hard here in the summer as ice cold beer is the best at this time of the year in the really hot weather but on go the pounds. I always remember you when I´m sitting out with my bottle of Desperado....I know you´d love it.


----------



## whitelop

When I know that I'll be drinking a lot of beer, or just a few beers. I replace whatever meal I was going to have with a big salad instead. Because a meal with beer is like two meals! haha. Of course, I don't ALWAYS do that, but if I'm trying to be good; thats what I do. LOL 
Like today, I had a huge salad for lunch, with bell peppers, vingarette dressing, and hot pepper and half an avocado. It was delicious! Thats healthy food, and so easy and good. 
And yesterday, I had the best breakfast! I had an apple paired with half an english muffin with a egg/avocado salad with water. It was so good and it gave me energy to walk a mile and sweat up a storm! haha. The avocado egg salad is so good too, its just 2 hard cooked eggs with one avocado, mashed together with a pinch of salt and pepper and its so creamy and delicious. 
Tonight is fajita night too, steak fajitas. LOL Thanks for listening to my food diary! 

I just don't understand those diet things. I mean, you're literally buying freeze-dried food. How is that healthy when you have rehydrate the food? Plus its SO expensive. I spend $300 a month on groceries that last us, a family of 3, for one month; give or take. She spent $400 on food for like 4 weeks that comes in a box. I think its lazy and gross. My mom's friend did it once and spent like $500 on the food. He couldn't return it, so he gave it to my mom. She took it to her barber shop and she they tried a lot of it. She said it was terrible and they couldn't give that crap away. They put it on the sidewalk in front of the shop with a sign "free to good home" and no one took it! hahha. Thats pretty bad! So I have to wish my friend luck, but she definitely just wasted her money. 

And now to clean my house. I have so much today but I've been trying to organize my life this morning. I think I got it down, I think I'm finally getting my junk together. Yay for me! LOL.


----------



## Chrisdoc

You look like you eat a really healthy diet. I love avocados, I´ll be going down to the market tomorrow so I´ll be buying lots of veg and I hope they´ve got strawberries and rasperries and melon. I´ll be buying the boys herbs as well. I got loads of basil last week really cheap so I´m hoping they´ll have it again. 

I like a salad with tomatoes, avocado and mozzarella with a little olive oil and balsamic vinegar, salt and freshly ground black pepper, we´ve had it twice already. It´s called Insalata Tricolore like the Italian flag. I also like warm vegetable salads with boiled new potatoes and cauliflower or asparagus or green beans with warm hard boiled eggs and some salad leaves. So there´s my food diary. And we love fajitas but with duck, it is just so good. I buy it at the supermarket with not skin or fat and just cut it into strips.

Those fad diets are a waste of time. If processed food isn´t good how can freeze dried be any good for you. it´s just a waste of money but like everything, there´s always someone who´ll spend on it.


----------



## whitelop

You know, sometimes I just want to string Ellie up. That sounds terrible, but shes acting terrible. She's getting into everything today, digging at weird things. The cat just tried hunting her and scared the crap out of her. She won't use her make-shift litter box. hahaha. I had to use a storage thing for a litter box, since my other small one is missing or just plain gone. I'll take a picture to show you guys, since there is no way I can explain it. 
She's trying to get to my stove cord, so I've had to block that. She has sheets of cardboard in the floor to dig and eat, she will dig at them for a second then she's off doing bad things. Aren't they supposed to sleep during the middle of the day? 
I guess I'll go sit with her when I put AJ down for a nap. I just moved my butchers block out from the wall, so she could run behind it. She likes doing that and maybe it will stop her from acting insane, if it gives her another route around the kitchen. 

I think they're trying to drive me crazy today. The whole lot of them. 
I just laid in the floor with Ellie and she nipped the crap out of my leg. haha. She was grooming my pants and nipped me! It hurt. But she was sniffing my back and it felt so nice, her little furry nose and whiskers. It tickled but in a nice way. 

Pictures! 
Make-shift litter box. haha. She's used it a little. She's got an uneaten cecal in there, which is gross. I think she's still getting too many pellets and thats why she's not eating all the cecals. 





Her big flop behind my butchers block. Look at her tail! Its long. 





Here's another flop. 





And here is Smokey, grooming Ellie. She was grooming her ears and face, but I couldn't get a good picture. She was grooming her side right here. haha. 





Here is Ellie grooming Smokey, after Smokey groomed her. 





This is what she looks like when I pet her. She seems pretty comfy and look at her dewlap, its coming in nicely! haha. 





Last one. Here's her body. haha. She's cute.


----------



## whitelop

It wouldn't let me edit because it had been too long. But I wanted to clarify, and say that she does eat her cecals. She eats like 9 out of 10 of them. She leaves like one for me to clean up. haha. She's been getting like a pinch over a 1/4 cup a day of pellets now. I think what I need to get is an 1/8 cup size measuring cup to give her two feedings a day of 1/8 cup. So I'll feel like shes still getting enough food since it would be two feedings, but it would really be the right amount of food. Ya know?! I'm crazy and I think two feedings is more for my benefit than hers. But I do have to put a pinch in her cage to get her in at night. 

Speaking of night time routines, this rabbit is so smart! I give her two raisins at night to get her in the cage. I lead her in with one and put one in her food bowl. Last night, her food bowl was right outside her cage. She saw me with the raisin and instead of going to her cage she went to the bowl and waited for me to drop the raisin in! So I had to put the bowl in the cage, then pretty much throw the raisin into the cage and put the second one in the bowl. Little smarty.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haven't been on here in a couple of days. I've missed a lot. Little Ellie is so cute! Love the pictures! Her tail is really long, haha. When I look at Ash laying down his tail looks really long too. And when he's laying with his legs sticking out behind him it reminds me of a turkey, haha.

Whenever Ash eats his cecals he only eats like half of each cecal. I usually don't see him eat cecals but he's pretty healthy so he must be eating them when I'm not looking, lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Great photos, I just love that little lady and her tail is really long. I hardly ever find cecals so assume mine are eating all theirs. Mine are driving me nuts at the moment, always getting up to mischief and I feel that I spend half my time now telling them off haha. 

That is so funny with her grooming the cat and vice versa, she is such a funny bunny. 

I was going to say you have her well trained with the raisins but I think that´it´s her that´s got you well trained instead lol.


----------



## whitelop

I think I'm having an allergic reaction to something! AHHH! Sunday, I was outside a lot with no sunblock or SPF chapstick. So Monday, my upper lip felt a little weird and I thought that it was sunburned from me not putting protective chapstick on. My body isn't sunburned, but my lip feels weird. Still does. I wake up this morning, lip feels strange, didn't notice the roof of my mouth itching until I ate something. The roof of my mouth has this bumpy feeling. Its SO weird. It also itches like sin. 
It feels like it would feel if I had eaten a mango, since I'm allergic to them. But I haven't eaten one since two years ago, so nothing like this has happened since then. 
I wonder if I'm allergic to my chapstick? That wouldn't make any sense, since I've been using the same brand for like a year. Its the only one I use. I feel like if I was going to be allergic to it, it would have happened sooner. I'm pretty sure I'm not allergic to any other food. Plus I haven't really eaten anything this morning and I didn't eat anything last night. UNLESS I'm allergic to Carpi Suns! After talking to my mom, we've deduced that its the capri suns that I'm allergic to. They have to have some sort of mango juice in them, but I threw away the box and the only thing it says on the drink thing is "fruit juice mix". hahhaha. Oh boy. I'm a freaking mess. Benedryl time! 

I'm taking the dog to the vet Friday. He's been flapping his ears a lot. So he's either got mites, an ear infection, yeast infection or he has a grass seed thing in there. We have this tall grass that has little seeds on it, the seeds have spurs and stick to the animals and get into the ears and don't come out and cause issues. My mom's little dog had that problem last year. Then he has to get his rabies shot and whatever else there is yearly. So hopefully it will be a nice and easy fix! 

Ugh, my mouth is itchy. Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Chrisdoc

What a bummer have a reaction to the juice, that´s the problem when they don´t specify the ingredients. 

Hope you sort your dog out. I was thinking of you today when I was listening to the radio and they were talking about eggs...like why are eggs brown or white and why over here are all the white eggs disappearing. And he said it was because brown eggs are laid by brown chickens and white eggs by white chickens and I was laughing cos I thought that couldn´t be true so I then googled it and it seems it is. I thought that was too simple. But it is true that we hardly ever see white eggs over here, will white chickens become extinct in Spain lol.


----------



## whitelop

My chickens aren't brown and they lay brown eggs. Different breeds lay different colored eggs. I just read that pigment is deposited into the egg while in the process of formation. The pigment comes from a hemoglobin in the blood. 
Brown egg layers need more food than white egg layers. Maybe the battery hens you guys use are a different breed of chicken than the ones we use. Most of the store bought eggs over here are white. We use a lot of White Leghorn chickens for battery hens. I know there are different laws put in places for the US and Europe, when it comes to chickens and eggs.
I just read about it and it said that earlobes are a good factor in telling what color eggs a chicken will lay. Like white earlobes will lay a white egg. Red earlobes will lay, brown, blue or green eggs. I know the Maran chicken lays a really deep chocolate colored egg. Its the prettiest egg you'll ever see. 

I know that the UK is really serious about their chicken welfare. They're really serious about chickens not being kept in battery cages. They said if there are battery eggs coming into the UK they'll demote them from a Class A to B and they won't get the Royal Lion stamp. Thats serious! haha. Its a good thing though. 

Who ever said that rabbits are supposed to sleep in the middle of the day, clearly didn't tell my rabbit that. I swear, she is the most mischievous in the middle of the day and I always have to say something to her! She's been crazy the last two days and I'm going crazy! hahaha. Right now I'm in no mood, I'm in a benedryl coma and I feel weird. And AJ totally isn't helping, he's acting worse than the rabbit! Ellie's been tearing up my rug and I want to ring her neck. I guess I'm going to have to take the rug up. 

I started watching Dr. Who today. I fell asleep during the first episode, so I'll have to watch it later. haha.


----------



## JBun

That would suck to be allergic to mango. I love mango! Hope the benedryl kicks in(sorry, you already posted, glad it's kicked in  )

Cute pictures of the little troublemaker. I love the ones of her and kitty grooming each other. I swear, sometimes these rabbits are just out to drive us insane. Sometimes they are great and cute and do their normal bunny play things. Then sometimes they are trying everything possible to get into trouble. It's almost like they know they are trying to do things not allowed, cause when you tell them to stop, they zip away doing little head binkies, like they think it's funny you are telling them to quit it. I think that maybe they just get bored with the old stuff and need something new to do.


----------



## whitelop

I love mango too. It does really suck because I think they taste amazing. I don't get to get mango salad or chutney. I get nothing mango and its really unfortunate, because I'm sure its delicious! 

When Ellie is in trouble, she stops for like 1 second, perks her ears up and then continues to do what she was doing. I need to get a spray bottle with a long spray so I can squirt her from far away! haha. 
This is what I'm dealing with now. She's trying to get between the washing machine and her cabinet. I've blocked it off, but shes realized now that she's a rabbit can JUMP onto her pellet containers. So I look in and she's up there nibbling on her pellet container. 
I think you can see in the picture, I made her a "toy", its from those little coffee creamers, the box opens awkwardly and I stuffed it full of hay. She can push it and get the hay out and its small enough for her. She should be playing with that, not everything else that isn't good for her! Or she could just take a freaking NAP!






Those pellet tubs are blocking the part of the rug that she's been eating. Such a brat.


----------



## JBun

Why take a nap when she's having SO much fun annoying you.


----------



## Chrisdoc

She sounds just like someone else I know. Yes, they do look at you when you catch them but then they just go back and do it again....you have to laugh. Mine were also going crazy this afternoon. I couldn´t have a nap as I had to keep my eye on Houdini and Snowy out together and they were making so much noise, can´t believe two small rabbits can make that much noise. I think it´s their duty to keep us on our toes....no slacking and no napping, you have to take notice of me when I want you to lol. Love that photo, looks like she´s planning her next move....wicked little Miss Ellie :headflick:


----------



## PaGal

HaHa! Spraying with a water bottle has never worked with Thumper. I think he actually likes it! Clapping and saying No! doesn't work either, he either keeps at it or if I approach him will go off binkying.

What kind of capri sun were you drinking? Which flavor? It could be you are becoming allergic to something you weren't before.


----------



## whitelop

The Capri Sun was the Pacific Cooler one. I looked up the ingredients and it didn't say anything about mango, but it did say "fruit flavors" as the last ingredient. So who knows if there is actually mango in there or not. I don't know what it is, but hopefully the roof of my mouth and my lip get better soon. Its very itchy and I don't like it! I've also been in a benedryl daze all day and I don't like that either! LOL I really hope I'm not allergic to anything else, that would really suck. I eat a lot of fruit on a normal basis, so I don't think its any of the regular fruits. I wonder if its the 'high fructose corn syrup' thats in it? I eat a lot more natural foods now, like a more clean diet. I don't know what it is, I think its weird though. 

When I go to the store Friday, I'll see if I can find a cheap spray bottle. I'm going to start spraying her to get her to stop being bad! haha. Ellie is afraid of the dog too, he's been banished to the kitchen because he jumped over the baby gate and landed on AJ. So shes seen him and has been thumping at him for a while now. She also won't come out from behind the folded up play pen. haha. She's been a little chicken right now. 

I started cutting coupons, so I have a ton of them to shop with when I go to the store Friday! I'm pretty excited. I LOVE saving money. 
My lip itches so bad. Has anything like this happened to anyone else? Is it wrong that I just want to rip my own lip off to get it to stop itching? LOL


----------



## JBun

Do you have any hydrocortisone or benedryl cream that you can rub on it.? That's what I use when I've had an allergic reaction to something on my skin. Helps a lot. Also taking an anti inflammatory like advil, seems to help as well.


----------



## kmaben

Ellie is so round.


----------



## whitelop

Kaley. You just made me laugh out loud. haha. She is really round! Like a freaking all. I call her ball all the time, along with other choice names.

My husband stepped on her pellet tin lid the other day and now when you put it on, its really snug now. So she can't open it! Which is a good thing, so now she's getting a controlled amount of pellets. The fatty. LOL 

So this morning has been ridiculous. I got up and felt a little frazzled. I made coffee, out of my creamer. I made my cup of coffee and I had to get sugar out of the big container. I hit the container against my coffee cup and spilled my cup into the open silverware drawer! Hot coffee was pouring out of the drawer onto my foot and then the floor. I got all that cleaned up and had to go into the living room. So I'm walking over the gate, AJ is in the way and I kneed him right in the head. Seriously, when I put my knee up over the gate, its right at forehead level for my child. He took the full brunt of it. I felt so bad, but not bad enough because I told him to move and he didn't. He never does and that is not the first time thats happened. haha. I guess thats what happens when I'm in a hurry. That sounds like I don't care that I hit my kid in the face, but I really do. I picked him up and made sure his nose wasn't broken or anything and kissed him. But seriously, he never moves and he knows what happens. He should really just listen. The dog jumped on him last night because he was in the way at the gate. The dog is a dog and he doesn't understand not to jump when the kid is there. But AJ should know what happens when Woody jumps the gate. Its not the first time the dog has jumped on him. When do they really start to learn things?! Jeez, he can count to 10 and say is ABC's but he can't get out of the way of the gate! 

Now I just feel sort of weird and I'm really unhappy with my coffee because I don't have my coffee creamer. I'm also watching Thomas the Train and its annoying and slow. And there is a grown man playing with a toy train set. BUT its not as bad as Curious George. THAT show gives me and my husband anxiety. The one my husband watched was one with George destroying a clock that it took 3 years for a woman to put together. My husband was like "why is that monkey out and about like that? The Man in the Yellow Hat freaking fails because he should have that creature in a cage. Not just free running the town! Doesn't he know that moneys destroy things and carry disease? And they EAT other monkeys!" Then he turned the show off. I didn't like it either, but I didn't go crazy like that. I just got up and walked away. hahhaha. He was in a mood. 

I think this has been the longest week. I'm ready for it to be over! Saturday we get to go out with other adults! How exciting. We're going out for drinks! I'm so excited. We never get to go out with other adults. 

Happy Thursday!


----------



## whitelop

I think she's broken. I think she's defective. First, she was digging in the floor in the kitchen. I went in and she went under my butchers block and tried to hide from me. 
This is what happened.





After that. She was walking around and was sniffing at the dogs water bowl. Its a huge metal Kong bowl. She put her two front feet on the edge and sniffed inside, THEN put her two front feet IN the water. She walked like 2 steps into the water and then got out. So she was in up to her chest. She shook her front feets off and slung water everywhere and left little wet feet prints everywhere. 

Now, she's going crazy in the box. The cat finally got out of it and parked herself in the wash basket so Ellie can have the box. LOL


----------



## Chrisdoc

she´s a dysfunctional bunny haha, she is so funny. love those little legs sticking out. She´s just trying to fit in with your household lol. I just so love that little lassie.


----------



## JBun

LOL! Ellie's too funny, and sooo crazy. I always wonder what possesses my rabbits when they dunk their little feet into the water dish. Thankfully it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## PaGal

I hope you get to enjoy going out Friday! Wish I could go. I only get to see men that talk almost exclusively about racing. I hope your lip is feeling better. The only thing I know to use is Benadryl. That usually works pretty quickly when someone has needed it around me. I remember my mom sticking me in a tub of Epsom salt when I was allergic to chocolate and snuck some so I broke out in hives. Not sure how to soak a lip but since Epsom salt is not poisonous you could try making a paste and sticking it on for a little while. 

The girls are 9 and 11 and I'm still waiting for the common sense to really kick in. I can't remember when it kicked in for my kids.

None of the buns seem to mind getting their feets wet.


----------



## whitelop

Haha. Denise, I don't know when kids gain the common sense either. Probably not until adulthood. hahaha. My luck. 

All day long we've been watching Thomas the Train. Are there people on the trains? Like I just saw a conductor get off of Thomas to attach him to another train car. So is there a person it, but the train cars drive themselves and talk to the people? I'm so confused. And Mr Toppam Hatt looks like Rich Uncle Pennybags, the Monopoly guy. LOL I think I'm really over thinking this. 

My lip feels a little bit better. After I clean the kitchen and get AJ into bed, I'm taking a benedryl and going to bed. Its the only safe way to take them. Hahaha. Hopefully I won't have a benedryl hang over tomorrow, its my errand day and its going to be a long one! The dog is going to the vet and I have to grocery shop. Hopefully I'll get enough coffee in me in the morning and I'll be able to make it through the day. LOL 

Oh! I ordered this broom set last night. I'm SO excited to get them. They're rubber! Like the grippy kind, that picks up everything. I got a broom for the floor, a hand sweeper thing, two dish scrubbers, and a toilet scrubber, and another sweeper thing for anything. But they're all rubber, so they are all washable and stuff. It was like $50 for the whole set and they should last for years. They're all purple and I'm so freaking excited to get them. The one thats used for anything is good for getting the dog hair off the dog too, you can just brush you dog or couch or carpet with it and collect all the fur. Fantastic right?! LOL I'll let you guys know how they are when I get them. Hopefully it will be next week!


----------



## whitelop

In the last few hours I've noticed that Ellie is a little sneezy. I don't know if its because I poured her water from up high with her pretty much underneath it and maybe she got a little water in her nose. She's not like actually SNEEZING, its just like a little huff type noise out of her nose. She seems to be acting right and everything, but its a little weird. I'll see if she does it tomorrow or if it gets worse, then we might be taking a vet trip. 

ALSO, I noticed her cleaning her little nipple a little more than usual and I picked her up and felt her. It feels like she has milk? That sounds freaking insane. But I had a cat have kittens and like two days before he kittens were birthed, thats what her teets felt like. How are they supposed to feel? I can feel like individual nipples, but there feels like fat or something else on both sides where the rows are. Do you guys get what I'm saying? I'm like exhausted and I feel like a lot just happened at once with the sneezing and the nipples. Its weird. 
How far do false pregnancies go? She's not in one right now, but could it be her hormones? 

Ugh, my brain hurts. Maybe she'll be normal in the morning and everything will be fine. I think I just need to bite the bullet and get her spayed. That will be happening soon I guess. Yay...not.


----------



## PaGal

The brooms sound interesting and they are my fav color. I had to get mini muffin papers today and was so excited as they had purple ones and they were a few cents less than the boring white ones. let me know how the brooms work.

If you are taking the dog to the vets do you think you could bring up Ellies nipple as well. Maybe save yourself a trip to the vets if it could be normal especially with her being unsprayed and her hormones raging. Just keep an eye on the sneezing. Thump did that once but from dusty litter


----------



## whitelop

I go to two different vets. One for the dogs and cats and one for rabbits. The rabbit vet is too expensive for dogs and cats and the dog/cat vet doesn't see rabbits. But the rabbit vet is the best in the state, so thats why I go to him. 
I just got back from the vet with the dog, he has some yeast going on in there I think. The vet said its really red and gave me some stuff for him. I also got his yearly shots, and some revolution for the cats. Like $100 later, we're good to go! LOL 
My moms cat is at the vet with a UTI, so I checked on him too. He's got a cone of shame on! I didn't see him, but the receptionist said that he did.  Poor thing, he's got a catheter in, so he has to have one. haha. But she should be bringing him home later today. 

I stopped at Walgreens with my coupons and got a really good deal on Gatorade's. 69c for the big ones! I got 5 for my husband for the weekend. Can't be that! I had the other coupons and saved like $12 on razors and toothpaste and other things like that. I have to go to the regular grocery store later today with my other coupons and get food. haha. I like coupons! LOL I like watching the total go from something high to something manageable! 

And now to Ellie. I think she's okay. I haven't seen her sneeze today, which is good. But she's acting really aloof right now. I think she's about to nest or something. She's being really grumpy! Stupid hormones. I have to get her spayed soon. As long as she's not sneezing, then I'll wait a few weeks to take her to the vet and talk to him about spaying her. I have to go feel her underside and see how her little boobies are feeling. It could just be the hormones. I guess it is about time for her to start making a nest, its been like a month or two. Jeez. I wish she had been a boy! 

Oh I wanted to tell you guys about how Ellie's schedule has changed. She used to be a normal rabbit where she would be really active in the morning, sleep most of the afternoon and become more active in the evening night time. But NOW she gets up in the morning with us, I let her out. She's awake morning into the afternoon and doesn't lay back down until like 6. From like 6-9 she relaxes and then she gets up and starts messing around again, I put her up at like 11-12 at night. So she goes to bed when we do. She's much more "person like" now. I think its weird, but shes been like this consistently for the last week. I thought there was something wrong earlier in the week because she was laying down at like 6 and usually thats when she was starting to perk up. But the next day was the same and now thats just how she is. So she's totally changed her schedule. I wonder if its because I'm in the kitchen so much during the day? 

I can't wait to get my brooms. I let you guys know how they do! I hope they work really well. Hopefully they'll come next week. 
I'm so tired and my head is starting to hurt, but there is so much to be done! So much to do, so little time! LOL


----------



## whitelop

Oh she's totally about to make a nest! She's shredding the paper and moving it around. I think shes going to use the box to make the nest. I'll make sure to give her some extra stuff, so she doesn't pull all her fur out again. It just grew back! LOL


----------



## PaGal

Poor girl! How many litters is that that she has been on the verge of having? I wonder if you could just save her old fur she pulled as long as it's clean for her to use the next time she builds a nest.

I like saving money to and love getting a good deal. As I shop I add up everything as I go but I round up for tax and love it when the register total is less than what I had. Now that the girls are off from school and shop with me they have started making a guess before everything is wrung up. Yesterday they even got the cashier involved. Ha! 

The oldest outgrew her play shoes already. Their old shoes become their play shoes when we get them a new pair. That way they have a scruffy pair for the garden or playing and a nice pair for wearing out. I got her a pair of new shoes that are just to replace her play shoes for $5. I told her since we'll be buying new shoes for school very soon that this time we are looking for cheap more than style. She actually likes them a lot though, glad they were marked down so much and I am happy,happy,happy!


----------



## whitelop

I know, I feel so bad for her right now. She's acting pretty unhappy. I hope she snaps out of it soon! 

I wound up saving a lot of money at the grocery store today, thanks to my Bi-Lo card and coupons. I saved like $24. Plus we get fuel perks so we got like 35c off per gallon and saved like $10 when we filled up today. Thats a pretty good amount of savings! haha. I'm pretty happy with the way it worked out. I don't get all my groceries from Bi-lo though, I got only the stuff that was on sale and only the stuff that I had a coupon for from there. And went to the discount grocery store to get everything else. All my pantry goods and meat and frozen stuff. It always works out better like that. 

So we got a new couch today. Its used, but its new to us! haha. Its microfiber and I cleaned it really well today. The only thing I don't like about it is, the dog fur sticks to it. The couch is chocolate and the dog is blond. haha. So the hair really shows! I can't wait to get my rubber sweepers and I can sweep the fur off the couch without having to get the vacuum out! 

Now I'm totally just rambling. Sorry, its been a long day. I'm done now, please someone, take my computer away! LOL


----------



## PaGal

Yay for you saving so much! It's a wonderful thing.

We have a microfiber couch and chair as well. The dog isn't allowed on them but his hair always gets on the bottom part because he's always lying up against it so he's under our feet and as close to us as he can get. The worst though is in our explorer and expedition especially in the carpet. It takes forever vacuuming it and you can never get it all. I want a truck with no carpet or material just for traveling with the dog.


----------



## whitelop

I know what you're saying about the car! I just had my dog in the car and oh my god. Its so furry, everywhere. When I got home from the vet yesterday, I had to change pants. I had on black yoga pants and they were like blond fur pants after I was done. He spent the whole time leaning against my leg, so my whole right leg was TOTALLY covered in fur. I had an allergy attack too because of it. haha. So today, he's getting a bath and a condition treatment and some furmination is happening. He's getting double teamed with the furminator and the slicker brush. Its so much easier to get him brushed out when he's wet, that way his fur isn't so flyaway. He's got such a serious downy coat, thats what the problem is. haha. 
I don't always let him on the couch either. He drools a lot when he sleeps. So thats one way I always know when he HAS been on the couch, like when we're gone. There is a huge fur pile and a big wet spot from him drooling. LOL Its so gross. 

My husband is a crazy person. He got up at like 4am because he was really excited about playing disc golf today. I got up at like 6:45 and I wasn't happy about it and he's like bouncing off the walls! hahaha. It was nuts. Then in the car on the way to the course, he spilled his water in his lap. I laughed so hard. It wasn't terrible, but it did look like he peed himself a little. So we were passing a Target and he was like, I need you to go in and get some shorts and underwear for me. I laughed and said it was 7:30 in the morning, Target ins't even open. Rich people don't get up early, this isn't Walmart. LOL Thankfully he had on plaid shorts and you couldn't really see where he spilled the water and being outside would dry it quickly. 

I think my cats really like the couch. It has really wide arms and my Fat Cat can flatten out on them. And the back of it is really cushy, so they seem to like it on the back. Even my old cat is on the couch, rather than in the box in the kitchen. haha. 

Do you guys think its okay to give my dog a bath, even though he's on ear med stuff? I try really hard to not get his ears wet or anything, but since he has stuff in them, would it be okay? I think I'll be giving him meds for the next like week or two, so it would be a while to give him a bath if I had to wait. 

I got some Revolution for my cats and hopefully it will help with their ear mites. I've been fighting with mites with them for months now. I'll dose them twice, but hopefully it will help a little. Over the counter stuff doesn't help obviously. I think its because they're outside a lot of the time. I don't really know though. 
It really sounds like I don't take care of them, with all their ear issues! I swear I take care of them, they're all just trying to kill me. 

Lots to do today! Gots to get some more coffee to get me blood flowing! 
Happy Saturday All! 

PS. Ellie isn't nesting yet, but I think she's getting ready to kindle. LOL I'm just going to take it seriously, and use the real terms. She's so grumpy and floppy. She's like flopping out all the time like she just can't even deal with it anymore. LOL She's crazy as hell.


----------



## whitelop

I got my broom things! THEY'RE SO AWESOME! I got the broom, a toilet brush, two dish scrubbers, a handheld scrub brush and another brush that is kind of an everything brush. I tried the everything one on my couch and it swept the fur off of it really well! I think that I might be able to brush Ellie with it, since its not hard and pokey like the slicker brush. I can't wait to clean stuff with them! 
I'll take some pictures of them, so you guys can see what I'm talking about. Its hard to explain them. They're all silver handled and purple bristled though. They're really stylish and I feel like a grown up with them because they all match! hahhaha. I'll let you guys know how they clean too. I like them because I don't have to throw them away to get new ones. I can just wash them and they're good to go. 

I'm so excited!


----------



## PaGal

The funny thing is I have always like boxers but kinda checked them off the list because of the drooling and the gas. Well my dog has gas and it's pretty bad and every day and of course he has to lay right by your feet at those times. He doesn't drool except when we travel he'll drool in the truck the whole time, when ever he is really into a smell he's sniffing and when he drinks he'll walk away drooling all over my floor and then he does the thing where he has to choke all over my glass doors after eating. 

The shedding I just don't get sometimes. he's an indoor dog and doesn't put on a winter coat. His hair is short and he doesn't have a fluffy undercoat like most dogs and he like has less over all hair. Like under his arms is almost completely hairless yet I find hair everywhere. He should be completely bald.

What's with men and activities that take place early? I'm not a morning person but if I could sleep till 7am every morning I would be ok. Anything earlier and I feel sick. All the racing always means getting up early, rush around packing a bunch of stuff and then spend the whole day at the race track or a few days. 

That's crazy he wanted you to buy new clothes because he spilt his water.Ha!

I thought you could also clean a cats ears on the inside to help with mites. Peroxide I'm thinking? I can't quite remember though but I'm sure there's something.

You could bath your dog and just avoid bathing it's head for now. If you did that you shouldn't get water in his ear. If you felt you had to do something then wipe his head with wipes or a soapy wash cloth and then rinse the wash cloth and use that to rinse his head.

Get to work with the broom things and let us know how they do!


----------



## kmaben

Peroxide for people. For cats and dogs take regular Isoprol Alcohol. Soak a cotton ball, squeeze a little to get the excess out then squeeze rest into ear canal and wipe. Or just put a little into the ear and take a paper towel and wipe out. We know you love and care for your animals but they're always difficult. And it cant be just one of them it has to be all of them having issues.

Is it bad that I laughed out loud when you cracked AJ in the head? I can just see him standing there. Remember he is of the male species. He may never find his common sense.


----------



## whitelop

No its not bad that you laughed Kaley. At first I said to him, well you should have moved! Then I consoled him. My first reaction to anything happening is never, oh my god are you okay? Its always, well you shouldn't have been doing that in the first place, don't be dumb. haha. Or, of course you're going to get hurt, you're jumping off the back of the couch. You asked for that. 
Thats why I know I was made for boys. Usually he can shake it off pretty quickly, but sometimes, you know when he catches a power walking knee to the forehead, he can't handle that. 
I told my husband to squat in front of the gate at knee level and let me knee him in the forehead and see how bad it hurts. He didn't go for it. LOL 

Denise, we had a boxer/pit bull and she was the worst at shedding. Her fur made me itch so bad because it was so short. My dog now has fall back fur, so its a little softer but it still makes me sneeze when he's shedding really bad. Like right now. Today is bath day and I'm brushing all that crap out of him. I usually don't get his head wet, so hopefully today will go okay. I'll clean his ears really well after I'm done and then put his drops in. But already after two days of meds, he's flapping his ears less. 
I think the revolution is helping the cats too. I'll clean their ears out in a few days and try to get all the crap out. Then I'm treating them again in like 12 days, to get the second cycle of the mites. I'm doing it right! LOL 

I have brush reviews! haha. 
The dish ones first. They're pretty good, but not for just washing dishes. I'm probably one of the last people without a dishwasher in America. So they're made for like just rubbing the stuff off and putting the plate in the dishwasher. There are two of them, one for pots or whatever and one for glasses. (I'll take pictures to show the difference) Anyway, the one for pots is flat and it scrubbed my sink the right way! I heard my sink purr because the brush was getting in the good places. The one for glasses, cleaned my coffee pot like nobodies business. It also got my tea kettle like an old pro. So those get a pass from me, so things like that. 
For the glasses:






For the flat stuff:





Toilet brush. That mofo is the best! It got the perpetual ring off my toilet! We have well water and for some reason the water always leaves a light ring. Keep in mind that I clean my toilet like every other day and there is still a slight ring. The new brush got it almost all the way off and if I clean with it for a while, I'm guessing that it will come off completely. 





The broom. Its pretty awesome. It just grabs every little thing off the floor. It doesn't make the fur go flying, but it just brings it to you. I really like it. It also has a really long telescoping handle. It shrinks down to short, so its not too bad to store. 










Then there is a scrub brush that I haven't used yet, but I think its going to be nice when I need it. 





The everything brush! This sucker is great! I used it to sweep all the fur off my couch into a line and then used a lint roller to roll it up. I use it to get all the stuff into the dust pan and it just gets everything into the dust pan. No more little line of crap that won't go! It ALL goes! I love it. Its also good at brushing the dog! LOL 





We didn't get to go out last night. Something happened with the FIL and he had to go to the hospital. So my husband, AJ and I all went to dinner instead. I got a souvlaki plate and oh my god, it made me remember how much I love greek food! We had a good time though. It was nice. Then I got my new brushes and cleaned my whole kitchen! LOL

Happy Sunday. Hope everyone has a good day. I'm off to do some stuff.


----------



## PaGal

I actually have two dish washers. There was one here when we bought the house. We had another that hubby owned from the old house. I don't use either. We used the one here only for cleaning our canning jars to get them good and hot to kill all germs. 

The brushes sound good. So where did you get them?

Have you seen the commercial for the schticky yet? I want one just so I can say schticky. I'd be like I'm going to clean now with the schticky! ha. 

On Friday hubby said we'd eat dinner before going to the drag races. He made it sound really nice. Well we stopped in at a KFC and got our food to go to eat on the way as he was in a big hurry. They forgot half our stuff so we had to go back and then when we were almost there hubby realized the bun for his sandwich was mostly covered in black mold! How do you not notice that when you make a sandwich?!


----------



## whitelop

Denise, you have dishwashers and you DON'T use them? Are you crazy? haha. Just kidding. As long as your dishes don't get out of hand, there isn't an issue with washing them by hand. I like to wash as I go, but I get lazy after I eat dinner and usually the dishes are still there in the morning when I get up. BUT the last week, I've been trying to make a really conscious effort to wash the dishes before bed and wake up to clean kitchen! Its worked really well. 
I got the brushes from Flylady.net. I'm working through her system to get my house _near_ perfect. I've trying to "declutter" my house, so far its worked really well. Its been good to have a better routine than my routine. hahaha. The shipping was a little expensive but other than that, the price of the stuff is a pretty good price. They get rave reviews from all the people who do the flylady system. I really like the brushes. 
I've never heard of the the schticky, I'm going to google it though!

I can not believe that there was mold on your husbands bread! I would have thrown the sandwich at them and then demanded my money back. haha. And here you thought it was going to be nice. Thats how my husband is too. "You wanna go get something for dinner, since we don't have AJ?" Then we wind up at Taco Bell or something. hahaha. Or Hardee's or Arby's since those are the special places to eat since its expensive! LOL Story of my life. 

Is it wrong that I don't really want to pet Ellie today? The last 3 days have been really difficult with her. She's been SO grumpy. She's lunged at my hands like 10 times, she bit me once, she's boxed me 4 times while trying to hand her something. Her routine has been upset. Instead of tucking into her pellets when I put them down, she waits until evening to eat them and eats them in the evening or over night. She's still eating, so thats not an issue. She still takes treats and eats the hay. She has just decided that pellets aren't the bees knees anymore. Anyway, she's been super aggressive. Now she seems more normal this morning, but I'm just still mad at her for lunging at me yesterday. She lunged and boxed my hand and scratched me. I wasn't happy. 
I know its her hormones and its not her fault, but I'm just upset with her. I'll give it a few days and she'll be back to normal and she'll be better. 

I didn't give my dog a bath yesterday. We went to my in-laws and spent the majority of the day there. As it turns out my FIL had a mini stroke on Saturday. Or well, we don't know. Since he didn't stay in the hospital long enough to get the MRI. He left at 6 in the morning because they wouldn't let him smoke. My MIL had to go get him. Whatever. They're both insane. Does a mini stroke lead to a full on stroke? Is the mini like a warning? Maybe I need to look up some stuff. Because I'm here to tell y'all, I will not be taking care of him if he has a full on stroke. Hell to the no. 

Anyway, have a Happy Monday everyone! Lots to do today!


----------



## PaGal

I don't use them mostly because we typically don't have too many breakfast or lunch dishes. We just have a lot for dinner and holidays. The kids now do the breakfast and lunch dishes, their new summer chores. I always do the dishes as soon as we are done eating because they are so much easier to clean right away. I'll have to look into the flylady. Now if only something could be found that would clean up bits of hay other than a vacuum.

Myself I would have went back and raised a ruckus because that's should never happen and usually hubby would too but he wanted to get there. We eat at nice places too. We have our favorites depending on what type of food we are in the mood for but he did make it sound as if we would stop and eat in somewhere.

I could see not being in the mood to pet her after all of her grumpiness yesterday. I know she can't really help it as the hormones are driving it but maybe it's better for her as well as you to give her some space when she is feeling that grumpy. I know I don't want people pestering me when I'm grumpy. Ha!

My grandmother had a mini stroke or maybe more than one. She than had two full on strokes. The second one was when she was in the hospital and the last one killed her. I'm not sure if having mini's always means a person will have a full on stroke but he does need to have it dealt with because it could. 

I just had to share with you. I started yesterday on shampooing carpets. I did the twins room and plan to do the oldest girls, the den and the furniture in the den. While reading your post just now I managed to spill half a cup of coffee on the couch so I guess that has decided me on at least shampooing the couch today. I also have to bath the dog. He will shed like crazy right after bathing him and I want that to be done before I shampoo the den as that's where he spends most of his time.

Is it Monday already? Dang! I thought it was Sunday.


----------



## whitelop

I hate when I spill coffee! Thats enough to ruin the day. I really need my coffee right now, but I can't bring myself to drink it. I've warmed it up in the microwave like 3 times already and I just can't finish this cup. I guess I better go drink some iced coffee from the fridge. 

Well my FIL doesn't take care of himself. He drinks nothing but Diet Pepsi and smokes 3 packs a day, don't exercise like a normal person and tries to over do it everyday with things that don't need to be done. I know that your diet and stuff don't really cause a stroke, but taking care of yourself better could probably prevent it. I don't have any problems with smoking, I smoked for a long time, so did my husband. Smoke if you want, thats your bag. Ya know? But if you live on soda and cigarettes, thats not great right? I mean, in the 4 years my husband and I have been together, I've seen my FIL drink 2 bottles of water. Seriously. He does drink milk with dinner, but then chases it with a diet pepsi. I don't know how he's not totally dehydrated. 
Anyway, he needs to take better care of himself, but he won't. So what are you gonna do? There's nothing you can do. Thats pretty much our answer for it now, "what are you gonna do?" Nothing. 

As for Ellie. She's nesting now. She's shredding cardboard to make her nest. She put the nest next to the fridge, behind all the feed tubs, in a dark corner. Its really hard to get to, even for her. I moved the big chicken feed bin so she could squeeze by better. I'll let her keep it there, but I do wish she would have put it in a box. haha. I had to pull the rug up. I had to move my freaking rug for the rabbit to build her nest! (I just had to repeat it, because its so ridiculous) She was trying to pull bits of carpet up to put in her nest and I'm scared she's already ingested some from where she's really ripped the rug up. So maybe once she's done nesting, I can put my rug back. Or maybe I could get one that doesn't come apart? It really sucks too, because she ruined really nice rug. 
I gave her some newspaper too, to shred that. I mean, if she's going to build the nest, I can at least give her the materials for it. LOL 
I think she would make a good mama though. Too bad there are so many unwanted rabbits in the world. I just hope she doesn't pull a load of fur out with all the paper products. She's still got a weird line in her fur, I don't want her to be bald again. 

I'm waiting for my headache to go away before I do anything today. I woke up with it, hopefully it goes away soon! I've got it down to a dull ache and I can turn the lights on now! We're getting somewhere!


----------



## whitelop

Well I'm pretty sure that I've lost my mind. I'm sitting on the couch and I had my coffee cup wedged between my leg and the back of the couch. I got up to check Ellie and now my coffee is gone. I don't know if I took it into the kitchen, its not on the end table and the couch isn't wet. So hopefully I put it on something. LOL Oh wow. 

Ellie escaped her cage last night! The rascal. I had to really force her in there, I didn't want to leave her out all night because she's untrustworthy. I lured her in with raisins and shut it. Then this morning she greeted me in the middle of the kitchen. hahaha. Thankfully I keep a litter box out all the time with hay in it. The door didn't open up so she was without pellets, hay and water. But the litter box had hay and the dog bowl had water. 

She seems to have abandoned her nest. It was a doozy this go round. I'll wait until tomorrow to clean it up though, just to make sure she's done with it. LOL 
I just gave her a tiny little orange moose stuffie from Ikea. Its little. She put her head down and I made the moose groom her. haha. 

You guys, I think I'm going to have to get her spayed and get her a friend. I think she's that sort of rabbit. She does well by herself, but her really wants the cats to love her and I don't think I'm enough for her. Foo was fine by herself, she was my girl. She didn't need a friend. But Ellie, she's different. I think she's going to want a friend. So I'm going to work on getting her spayed and maybe talk my husband into a second rabbit. After she's healed and hormones gone. Maybe I can take her for dates at the shelter and try to find a bun like that, an older bun thats already neutered. I'm not going to get too excited or try to put the cart before the horse or anything. But I think she's going to need a friend. 

Okay, non-rabbit related things. My washing machine has the funkiest smell right now! I don't know what it is, but its gross smelling. Sort of fishy, bad potato like smell. I don't know why! I think its because of the well water. Are you supposed to clean washing machines? LOL I feel dumb. I've been googling it and some bloggers say its the residue from your laundry detergent and/or your water. What if its both, mixed together to get the funky smell? My clothes don't smell like that, but the machine does! To be honest, I didn't notice the smell until I used the lavender detergent that I'm allergic to, the day before yesterday. I washed the dog blankets, AJ's car seat cover, and some golf towels. Things I don't have to touch, so I used the lavender stuff. THEN the smell started. I wonder if the lavender detergent has most residue because it has a stronger smell?
I'm rambling now. But its gross. I think its whats causing my gnat issue. Because I've gone through ever cabinet in search of bad food and there is none. I clean my fridge out once a week before I go grocery shopping. So I think the gnats are coming from the washer? Is that possible? Is it bad that I just want to throw the washer out and get a new one?! haha. Thats what I want to do. 
So I think I'll have to clean it? Then get these clorox washer cleaner pod things, to run through it. I read that those get the residue out. Or like gallons of vinegar. 
I don't know, but its stupid and I don't even want to use my washer. But I need to, the wash is piling up, even though I did loads yesterday. Who wears this much clothing? I don't mind hand washing stuff, so maybe I'll hand wash a few things. But I need to wash sheets! Ah. Stupid washer. Why does everything fall apart at once? Has that happened to anyone, weird smelling washing machine? 

Anyway, I'm so done. I guess I have to crawl inside my washer and clean it now. 
Happy Tuesday. I feel like this is going to be a LOOONG week.


----------



## whitelop

I just cleaned the washing machine. Its a top loading one. So theres like this edge thing in the top of it, and it looks like thats where the smell is coming from. There was a bunch of gunk and crap in there. It looked like a lot of dog fur. (**** dog) I cleaned it with vinegar and ran a load with 6 cups of vinegar in it. 
I just opened the top of it and there are all sorts of suds. I did add two of my microfiber clothes so it could be from that. But I think it could be from the detergent residue too. Hopefully that will help the washer not stink anymore! Then I'll have to add cleaning the washer to my cleaning regimen. Good lord, I thought that one was supposed to be an easy appliance?! 
Anyway. I think I'm going to have to switch detergents. 

Why am I sharing all of this? Whats wrong with me? I think its because no one else cares! Not that you guys do, but my husband wouldn't care at all. I'm so done now. Sorry for the washer rambling. I guess its just that kind of day.


----------



## kmaben

ha because if you didnt post about the washing machine it would be stuck in your head until it came out on your husband because he would say something stoopid about it. I love RO


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Did you find your coffee yet? LOL

I kind of think Ellie would like to have a friend too. She wants the cats to love her but they don't, lol. Whys hould they? She rips their fur out for her nest, lol. I bet she'd like a little friend like Houdini. But that would be bad if you had two Ellies. Double the damage.

I haven't had much problems with washing machine but mine has gotten leaky before. We've had to replace ours before but we did find some pretty good deals for a new one on Craigslist. We got one for 500$. I've never had a smelling washing machine so I can't help with that.


----------



## whitelop

I want a new washer. I actually just want a new set. We got this set used and they've paid for themselves like 100 times over. Since we only paid $60 for them. haha. They've been so great, they still work great. Just stinky. Its so weird. It still stinks and I have to get the pod things to clean them. Actually, I think I'll go tonight to get them rather than wait for Friday which is my errand day. haha. 

I hope that if Ellie gets a friend, is a calm bunny. I don't need another crazy bunny, just a calm nice bun who likes to flop out and maybe be snuggled. Thats probably a little too much to ask though. LOL 

Yes, I did find my coffee. Hahaha. 
I'm making some kickass chicken noodle soup tonight though! I'm pretty excited about it. We'll have grilled cheeses with it. Maybe I'll make some turkey bacon, to put on the grilled cheese? On sour dough bread? Sounds delicious.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Mm, we used to eat chicken noodle soup like every day when I was with my grandmother in Slovakia a long time ago, lol. She was always making it.

I love bacon! Its probably my favorite kind of meat. Sourdough bread sounds really good! We make our own sourdough bread. Its actually really delicious and its a lot denser than fluffy white bread which I like.


----------



## whitelop

My chicken noodle soup was pretty delicious. I put some in bags and in the freezer to eat on a day when I'm not feeling like cooking too much. LOL My husband liked it a lot though, he usually doesn't like soup that much. 
I think its because I boiled the bones and got all the delicious flavors off of them! LOL 

I got these things at Lowes last night, to clean your washing machine. It worked a little bit, but there is still a funky smell. I think its a mix between the laundry detergent and the water. When I run out of laundry detergent, I'm going to switch to a new brand and see if that helps. Hell, I'm going to make my own laundry detergent and fix that problem. Borax doesn't have any residue! LOL 

So last night, Ellie started pulling fur again to put in her nest. I think its because my old cat was in there. I swear, she loves when Ellie makes the nest, so she can get into it and sleep. I got a picture that I'll put up in a bit. Its so ridiculous. I don't know if I should clean the nest up though? I don't want her to pull anymore fur, since she is already bald in one place. But if the cat is laying in it, its sort of weird. Well the whole thing is weird, but its like the rabbit built a bed for the cat using her fur and paper products. Why are animals so weird? hahhaha. I think I'll clean it up today. 

I went to bed way too late last night, I'm tired today.

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## whitelop

So I wanted to share somethings that I've learned as an adult. Of course, I'm not as wise as some other adults and I don't get out much. So around the house stuff is what I know most about. 
-There is constant poop. Whether its animal poop or child poop. If one of them stops pooping, thats when theres a problem and the vet/doctor has to be called.
-An empty laundry basket, is a myth. The bottom of the basket is like Big Foot. Few have seen it, but only for a brief second. I saw it yesterday for a brief hour, then AJ spilled something on himself and my Big Foot ran off. 
-The floor is the biggest shelf you have, when you have a toddler. Not that you want it to be a shelf. You pick stuff up constantly, but it always manages to find its way back to the floor. Or as your toddler thinks, the shelf that everything belongs on. 
-There is not enough coffee.
-A good night's sleep is also a myth. But its like a Unicorn, its never been seen. 
-There are not enough hours in the day to get done all the things that need to get done. 
-Its impossible to get rid of gnats. 
-Sometimes your fridge gets a weird smell. 
-When one thing falls apart, everything falls apart. 
-You never have enough money, but you always have more than enough crap!
-The only way to have a perfectly clean house and no laundry, is to have no husband, no kids and no animals. 
-The only time your husband asks where the rabbit is, is because he thinks he's killed her. 
-Children are baffling sometimes. 
-You can only watch so many cartoons before your brain starts to melt. 
-Bananas never get eaten before being too ripe. Then you wind up with a freezer filled with black bananas because you can never remember to peel THEN freeze. 
-Eating healthy is a lot more expensive than eating junk food. Its not fair. 
-Sometimes you sit on the couch and time lapses, you think its only been 5 minutes but its been 4 hours. Its called Couch Time, much like Football Time or a Country Mile. 
-To fight the bored eating hunger, you have to get up and do something. 
-Keep calm and shine your sinks! 

Thats my list. I woke up with a headache, thats the worst. 
Ellie is acting SO weird today. She's still in mama mode I guess. I hope she snaps out of it soon!


----------



## PaGal

Maybe Ellie building a nest for the cat is a good thing. I'm sure it seems strange as It is unusual but maybe as long as the cat is using it she will not feel the need to build a nest. If you take it away then maybe sooner rather than later she will feel the need to build another.

I haven't ever had a washer get stinky but maybe it would help to run it with bleach in it.

The only time I have had gnats was either from something going bad or from something that was too ripe. I swear the gnat eggs are on the fruit at the store and as soon as the fruit is very ripe it signals them to hatch and grow and then you are stuck with a swarm for weeks even though the fruit has been long gone.

I agree with everything you have learned.


----------



## whitelop

I think thats what happened. I told my husband I'm not buying anymore bananas. It seems like every time I buy bananas there is a new swarm. Its freaking terrible. A few weeks ago, I had a bad apple in a bag and a bad potato in the cabinet that I didn't see and thats what caused it the first time. I threw that away, cleaned everything, but everything away they were gone for like a week. Then this passed week, they've come back and I think its because I got a bunch of bananas at the store on Friday last week. I won't get anymore bananas for a while I know that. Probably not until summer is over. AJ isn't even eating them anyway, so my whole freaking freezer is filled with black bananas. I started taking everything out of the boxes and putting them in the containers, so hopefully that will help. I also take my trash out like twice a day. Anyway, hopefully they'll go away. I hate it. 

I got the things for the washer and they seem to help. I've been using less detergent and thats helped. And I've been washing somethings with vinegar, so thats also helped. Its a lot less stinky than it was a few days ago, thank god. Because I was tempted to just throw the **** thing out. 

I left Ellie's nest. I need to put it in a box, to keep it contained. The cat still lays in it and I'm scared she might die in the rabbits nest. LOL That would be terrible. 

I've decided that I'm going to start running. I'm going to get some nice running shoes this weekend, I'm pretty excited about that. I've been eating really good lately, and I feel pretty good so I think now is the time to start getting into better shape! haha.


----------



## whitelop

So my husband has been sleep walking the last two nights. Talk about the scariest thing ever in the middle of the night! The night before last, I heard this weird sound, I pulled the chain on the light so hard it busted the lightbulb. But in the flash of light, I saw my husband standing in the corner over the dog. I was like WTF ARE YOU DOING?! Then he went downstairs to pee. 
Then last night, I woke up to the sound of someone rubbing carpet. I thought it was the dog, so I turned the light on and it was my husband sitting on the floor in the same corner rubbing the carpet. He was startled by the light and was like WTF! I was like I DUNNO WTF ARE YOU DOING? WHY ARE YOU RUBBING THE CARPET?! It was crazy. Then I told him this morning and oh my god, we laughed so hard. I'm laughing so hard right now as I'm rethinking it. haha. I told my mom and we were like in tears laughing. 
I think its because he's eating apples before bed. He's NEVER done this before. But he just started eating an apple before bed. So I'm going to make him not eat one tonight and eat one tomorrow night, do a little test. And see if thats what it is. His mom can't drink orange juice before bed or she has nightmares. I can't read Harry Potter before bed, or I have dreams that I'm at Hogwarts. LOL 
But talk about the creepiest thing in the freaking world. To see your husband facing the corner in your incredibly dark room. And our room is painted like Little Mermaid blue so its terrible. We have an old school green desk lamp as a side lamp and that green light affect with the blue room makes for horror movie type lighting. I was terrified and I almost had a heart attack the first night, but last night I had to laugh. A grown ass man sitting on the floor petting the carpet. 
The dog was next to my side of the bed on the floor, so its not like he was even trying to pet the dog. The dog probably got up and was like 'WTF guy? What are you doing?!' 
LMAO. I'm laughing so hard. 

Anyways! I'm taking a big bag of dog food to a dog rescue today. My dog won't eat, but maybe the rescues will. Plus, its a nice thing to do. I think I'm going to donate some washing detergent to them too! haha. 
Also a bunch of kids stuff to take to Goodwill. This weekend is going to be crazy busy and I already feel a headache coming on. haha. 

Oh and I got a really good deal on some grass-fed ground beef from the healthy store! 2.5 lbs for $10. Its usually $20 for the 2.5 lbs. I love savings! 

Happy Friday and everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hell, have I missed a lot. Dishwashers and washing machines, disappearing coffee and naughty rabbits. 

Love the new brushes, I have also found a brush to get the hair and crumbs off furniture, I just love it. 

I don´t have a dishwasher either. can´t say I miss it, I´m sure it´s just quicker to do it in the sink. when I used to live at home, we used to laugh and say that we had a dishwasher called Alan, that was my dad. 

Can´t believe Ellie is nesting again, what is wrong with than little lassie. Maybe she does need a little pal. I dread to think what her and Houdini would get up to together, I think you would have trouble then. She could do with a pal like Bandy, he is just so laid back and he would be her little slave lol. 

You are the wise one, Morgan. Love your list and it is all so true. And what is it with bananas, I never manage to finish them all, I always end up throwing at least one away cos it´goes all black and soggy. You really should write a book, oh wise one.


----------



## PaGal

You could try putting the bananas in the fridge as soon as you get them home from the store and only take one out when someone will be eating it. We rarely have bananas so I haven't tried it myself but the cold might keep you from getting gnats, like they may not hatch or whatever if they are too cold. Or you could wind up with a fridge full of gnats. 

That's weird and funny that your hubby has been sleep walking. Ha! I wonder if in his mind he was petting an animal and not the carpet. That would be a strange sight to wake up to. My ex sleep walked once. He walked into the kitchen and started peeing in the trash can, thank goodness it was the trash can and not something else. My son walked in on him and then he got my attention. Hubby now has bad, crazy dreams if he eats anything with tomato sauce after like 9pm. Me I just have crazy, weird, bad dreams every night.

I started running back when I was boxing. I never did come to like it. I don't know if I just never found the right stride for me or what. I have always liked walking from the time I was young. Used to walk with my daughter all the time. Had people stop and ask if we needed a ride as we walked in the pouring rain but just never got the running. Wouldn't be bad to do with my dog to help burn his energy but we are not in a good area for that. The road here is pretty narrow plus the dog would somehow find a way to get me killed cause he's just goofy like that.

Glad the washing machine is smelling better.


----------



## whitelop

None of us are really eating the bananas so I'm just not going to buy any more for a while. I have like 2 bunches that I have to make banana bread with and then they're out of the fridge and no more for a while. haha. I started putting the apples in the fridge, my hub likes them cold anyway. I haven't bought any potatoes in a few weeks too, because I keep forgetting. lol 
So hopefully I can end the cycle of the gnats. They're just such gross little things. 

So here are some pictures! Its been a while. 
Its Wonder Ellie! 






Here is my old cat in the nest. haha. Probably where she'll die. 





My husband is crazy. I can't believe that he's been sleep walking. I really hope he doesn't pee anywhere in the house, other than the toilet. I told him if he pees in the corner of our room, I'm going to beat him. haha. I'm going to test the apple theory and see if its the apples that are causing this. 

My head is killing me! Ugh. Is it nap time yet?


----------



## kmaben

Why do these strange things happen to you?


----------



## whitelop

Kaley, I ask myself that everyday of my life.


----------



## kmaben

LOL I laugh so hard on your blog. I cant wait for him to sleep walk and pee on something. I'm waiting for that post.


----------



## JBun

All I can say is if I had a husband and he peed in the corner, I would NOT be the one cleaning it up. Yuck! Bunny pee-yes, kids pee-if I really have to. Grown up pee-they're on their own.

Love Wonder Ellie! She just needs golden bracelets and a lasso


----------



## PaGal

Ellie is so cute. I love seeing her cute little self.

Your cat is the same color as our one cat we call Momma or Funny Face. I call her Momma because I think calling her funny face is rude. She's the one that showed up at our place and wouldn't go back home and had a few litters before we decided we would just have to have her fixed. We think she was the neighbors and they were mean to her. But hubby remembered seeing her as a kitten and the first time in the dark as she approached he thought she was a rat or something, says she was an ugly kitten but pretty now. hence the name.


----------



## whitelop

Yes, my old cat, her name is Smedley. She's Fat Cats mom. She's the best mama cat you could ever imagine. She nursed Fat Cat for a whole year, seriously. haha. She cleans all the other animals, the dog, the barn cat. She's great. She cleans me and she used to sleep in the crib with AJ. When its winter time she hops in bed with him and cuddles up to keep warm. Thats his cat for sure. She loves him. 
I have to share this picture of my cats. They're so crazy, we just got the new couch and they love it! They all sleep on the back of it. So there are three cushions and three cats. HILARIOUS.




From closest to furthest away, its Smedley, Fat Cat and Smokey. haha. They're so ridiculous. 

Thankfully my husband didn't pee on anything and I hope that he doesn't. He didn't eat an apple tonight so we're going to see if he sleep walks tonight. I'm going to have him eat one tomorrow night and see what happens. haha. I think the whole thing is hilarious. 

I gave the dog a bath tonight. Blew him dry. Oh my god, there was so much fur everywhere. I was covered in it. My bathroom is covered. Still haven't cleaned it, but I'm about to go do it. I don't want to wake up to dog fur bathroom in the morning! LOL 

Hopefully my husband doesn't sleepwalk down the stairs tonight!


----------



## PaGal

I like all of your cats.

That's one thing I like about summer. I bath the dog outside with the house so I don't have to clean my bathroom after. Plus I have the girls take him outside a while before I plan on bathing him and have them run around and play with him so he gets hot. Then he doesn't mind being bathed as much. Plus it's easier to trick him to going over by the hose than into my bathroom. I have to drag him through my room and into my bathroom then lift his back end then his front end into the tub. Since he outweighs me and is strong by that point I need to just sit for a few minutes to recover and catch my breath. Then he leans on me the whole time I'm bathing him so it's a pretty tiring experience.


----------



## whitelop

My dog hates the hose more than bathes in the tub. haha. I can't come near him with a hose, so thats why he has to be bathed in the house. It sucks. 

I have to tell you guys that I saw the funniest thing today. We have this herd of wildish horses that live down the road from us on like 200 acres. There is probably like 15 or so in this herd. They have a few foals every year. As we drove by today, I saw this horse nursing on a mare. But the horse that was nursing was at least 2 years old, and almost as big as the mare. I was like, you're two you're not supposed to nurse! Thats a good mama horse! haha. It was so funny though. Its like my Old Cat, she nursed Fat Cat for a year, what a good mama. 

Ugh, off to do some stuff. Lots to do!


----------



## whitelop

So the last two weeks I've been working on decluttering my house. Its working out really well. We got so much done yesterday, my husband and I. Then by myself, I got a lot done in the kitchen. I decluttered the animal cubby, got all of Ellie's stuff together and her blankets are in the dyer as I type. Got the big kitchen utensils, like serving spoons and spatulas all organized and got a bunch of stuff to donate. Got some clothes to donate, some toys. 
I've been doing the Flylady system and its really helping. I already had a routine with AJ during the day, but with the system, its helped me modify my routines and make them better. Like I still do the same things, but add stuff into whatever I'm doing and make my normal 5 minute thing more efficient by adding another chore into it. Know what I mean? 
So my house has been looking really good in the last two weeks and its only getting better! I love it! 

I just have to explain to AJ that we're giving his toys to some other kids who can't buy brand new toys, so we're giving the gently used toys to those kids. He doesn't understand yet. haha. Maybe one day he will and he'll like to donate things. 

I made my own coffee creamer. haha. We're trying to cut costs on everything, and coffee creamer is stupidly expensive and at Bi-Lo they don't have a store brand like Walmart did. So I would have to get name brand and I don't like the price of name brand. haha. So I got some just plain coffee creamer, it was like $1.40 and then I already had some condensed milk, and vanilla. I added the coffee creamer, condensed milk and vanilla together, BAM tastes like my usual coffee creamer! And now, its got this really nice rich creamy taste to it, which I like. So I'm going to start making my own. It took me like 2 minutes to make, and most of that was trying to work the dang can opener! LOL

I took Ellie's nest away. Poor thing. Not really, she was starting to poop in it and I didn't like that. So I swept it all away with my rubber broom. She's okay. My cat was more upset with the loss of the nest, more so than Ellie. The cat searched and searched, because she missed her bed. LOL They're so crazy. 

My mom is taking AJ to a kids museum today. I think they're going to have a good time. He's being a little brat today though. My husband is changing his diaper right now and he's yelling for me. He's so dramatic. 

Happy Sunday, hopefully everyone gets to rest and have a nice day!


----------



## holtzchick

LOL oh lord, Morgan I do miss my daily dose of your blog! 
I need to read more but at the top of the page it says something about you being thankful your husband didn't pee on anything??! 

Anyways, I can't believe Ellie is making nests! I can't wait to see pictures of her! I'm sure she's gotten so big  hopefully everything is going well with you and your family! It's good to hear that AJ is going to a kids museum, I'm sure he'll have a blast! Now I'm going to catch up with the rest of your blog! 

So glad to be back and reading up on everyone again. Missed you so much!!


----------



## whitelop

Yesterday, I got an awesome pair of running shoes! I'm so excited to go run in them! haha. I've been trying to find dog utility vests for my dog, but they're difficult to find and they're expensive! I want him to carry my stuff, like my phone and keys and water bottle. That way I don't have to have a bunch of stuff in my hands or wear a fanny pack(lol). I don't think it would be too much for him to wear the vest, but he IS pretty out of shape too. I think I did find one, but its made more for the poop bags, it has a little dispenser of bags and a place to put the used bags (kind of gross). I probably wouldn't use the pocket for the used bags, but I would put my stuff in there instead. Its machine washable and only like $30 or something. Its not a terrible price as long as the shipping isn't too much. I'm going to keep looking into it though. I think that they come with a liner thing for cold weather, but I live in the south and he has a downy coat, so I think he would roast with a liner! haha. 

I would like for everyone to mark it on your calendars that my husband, of 3 years, cooked dinner and...washed dishes last night! I KNOW, I just heard the collective gasp from all you ladies out there! I had to finish organizing my front "storage" room to put some furniture in there. A trunk and an antique vanity that were in the shed getting ruined. I had to run out to get milk and got home and realized it was like 200% humity and this was the day that was the worst for my stuff in the shed. I came in and asked my husband something that I've never asked him before, in a serious way. Would he cook dinner? He looked really surprised but saw my urgency and said yes. He made breakfast. It was delicious! We moved the stuff into the house, I shed a tear for the ruined things and then he washed the dishes! It was pretty amazing. He was like, put it on the calendar, the first time I've done the dishes in 4 years! haha. I'm proud of him. He was like "well, since you asked so nicely and since you do those things _most_ of the time, I thought I should repay the favor." I was like "what do you mean _most_? More like, _every._" 

My child slept until 9 this morning! I didn't, but he did. I got up at 8 because I was sick of hearing my hubs alarm. I made him get up and we came down to a still sleeping child! How awesome is that?! I got to LAY on the couch, drink my coffee, and watch a show that wasn't animated, based on trains, or Bob the Builder. For a WHOLE HOUR! Its the little things in life. LOL 

And last but not least, Ellie. She's been a real monster with her pellet dish lately, so I had to switch it. She went from little plastic bowl to her ceramic carrot dish again(I got it few months ago, I doubt anyone remembers as much as I post! haha) But its flat and harder for her to knock out of my hands or flip over and spill pellets everywhere. She was wasting too many! Anyway, NOW with the new ceramic dish, she slams it against her water bowl which is on a plate. So it makes all sorts of racket and thats her way of letting me know, she wants to be out of the dang cage. haha. I had to run in and let her out this morning, for fear that she wake AJ up with all her noise. She got out, promptly did 3 binkies and flopped out in front of the washing machine. Lazy. 
I've been switching her food from Small World to Manna Pro. She's done really well. I've just been doing it REALLY slow, its been weeks. haha. I have like one more week of Small World left, so it might be another week. Actually, I'm out of chicken feed until tomorrow, so the chickens might be eating some Small World rabbit food today. hahha. 

Do you think that when AJ goes to school, his friends are going to think having a house rabbit is weird? Because she lives like a cat? 

Happy Monday!


----------



## whitelop

Oh Michelle! Thanks you reminded me that I forgot to fill everyone in on the sleep walking issue! My husband hasn't slept walked since those two times. We did the Apple Test, it was inconclusive. Friday night he didn't eat an apple before bed, didn't sleep walk. Saturday night, he ate an apple like an hour and a half before bed, but didn't sleep walk. BUT the nights that he ate an apple before bed, it was literally RIGHT before bed. Like standing in the kitchen, eating an apple, brushing teeth and going straight to bed. So I don't think that the 1.5 hour before bed was the right test, but he wouldn't listen to me! But he did eat a whole bag of apples in like 3 days, I only ate 2! He's pig. 
Anyway, it was inconclusive. But we read that there is a chance that if you come from a sleep walker, you'll sleep walk too. Like its hereditary, his crazy ass dad is a sleep walker sometimes. I think his was more sleeping pill induced, but its still happened! haha. And there is nothing you can do for sleep walking, other than take the proper precautions in your house. 
Oh well. It makes for hilarious stories and makes me laugh. As long as he doesn't hurt himself or worse, pee in my floor. We're good.


----------



## holtzchick

I think when AJ goes to school, his friends are going to think that's SO cool to have a house rabbit and I bet they're gonna beg their parents for rabbits and the parents are going to say no, or that you're crazy LOL.


----------



## Chrisdoc

If I need cheering up I just need to come and get a fix on your blog and I´m instantly better. 

I love the apple test. I wish it had worked and you could have scientifically proved it but good that he not peeing on the floor anymore. 

I think that AJ´s pals will think he´s so lucky to have a bunny who acts like anything but and who is so smart. I´m missing pics of her, just loving seeing that cute black and white ball of fluff. 

I bought a pair of running shoes as well a few weeks ago but will have to wait until after the summer to try them, couldn´t face putting my feet into closed shoes at the moment in this heat. I do love the summer as my feet look so much better for being in the open most of the time. 

And cooking dinner as well, men are just like that, they does things once that you do all the time and think that we should be eternally grateful, sometimes I am so glad I live alone. 

I was watching a kids programme on the BBC about a puppet dog called Hacker and it is so funny. Take a look if you can find it.


----------



## whitelop

My husband is just silly. He lives in the 50s and everything is taken care of for him. He thinks some magical fairy comes and washes his clothes for him and cooks his dinner and then in the morning the dishes are magically gone, he thinks that its done by magic. I WISH! haha. He knows that I do all of it, but he said he did enjoy cooking dinner because it was easy for him and he never gets to do it. Not that he would do it often, even if I asked. I think he would probably laugh if I asked him again. LOL I usually don't ask him if he will cook, because most of the time he makes a bigger mess than necessary when he cooks and I have to clean it up. haha. His specialty is peanut butter and jelly sandwiches! 

And thankfully, he never did pee on anything, but it was a fear of mine. I was sure that he was going to, because every time he got up he would do something weird then go to pee. So I was sure that he was going to mistake the corner for the potty or something and do it there! But he didn't! Thank god.


----------



## JBun

You should continue the experiment. After all it is inconclusive so far, and an answer to the problem is certainly needed. Maybe it does have something to do with the peeing thing. Is he also drinking water before bed? Maybe it's keeping him from sleeping soundly, and so doing the sleepwalking thing. Or maybe it is the apples. I think we need further testing to be sure 

I would think the kids in school would be interested in AJ having a rabbit. Most kids seem to like pretty much any furry pet. I know all the kids in my neighborhood always want to see my rabbits. When he's old enough, he could even bring her for show and tell, if it wouldn't freak her out. If they even do show and tell anymore. They did when I was a kid, but I am getting a little old  But Ellie may not go for that kind of thing. I know that Flopsy is my only rabbit that I can do that with as he doesn't mind a bunch of noisy wiggly kids.


----------



## whitelop

I don't know if they do show and tell anymore. I really don't remember it from when I was a kid, so maybe not? I'm going to go with probably not. A lot of schools don't even allow you to bring homemade food from home for the class things or bring peanut butter and jelly sandwiches because kids are allergic to peanuts now. 
I don't know how Ellie would do. She's hasn't been in the car since I brought her home. She gets a little stressed but not super stressed. I think Foo would have been the best at a show and tell sort of thing. She did really well in the car, eating the whole way. haha. And she was pretty calm about most things, she would have been good. Ellie is a little high strung. Maybe as she ages she'll calm down.


----------



## PaGal

Some teachers still do show and tell but I have never heard of any allowing pets to be brought in. I think the biggest issue there could be liability issues. You know how sue happy some people are these days. I could see some parent raising a complete stink if there child was scratched by a hamster or some such. 

I know I got my ferrets rabies vaccinations even though there has never been a case of a ferret being infected with rabies simply so no one could force me to have my ferrets killed because it bit someone. That has happened many times throughout the country. 

I remember taking my hermit crab ib. Sucker pinched my finger too during it and he would not let go. My finger was turning purple. 

None of the girls friends seem to think it's odd that we have indoor buns. But maybe that's because most if not all of our friends like animals and have pets. I think with kids there is less chance of them thinking it odd or strange, I think it would be more adults that view buns as an outdoor pet or not a pet at all that would think it strange.


----------



## whitelop

My dad didn't understand why I had Foo in the house. He was a little freaked out to see a rabbit running around the kitchen. It took him a little while to get used to and then asked a lot of questions. 
My in-laws on the other hand, hate rabbits for some reason. They don't understand why my rabbit is inside and not outside. I hate that. Other than just disliking them totally, I hate the way they see animals. 

Anyway! I'm pretty sure that I found the cause of the gnats. I put all the food in the fridge that was on the counters. The tomatoes from the garden, the bread. So they didn't have anything to lay eggs on. So then one day I was standing next to my fridge looking out the window and noticed like 5 gnats fall out of the ice maker thing. We don't have a water hook up for the ice maker, so we don't use it. So I filled the little tray thing up with vinegar and caught and killed like 40 in the first few hours. I cleaned it out, and did it again and only caught like 10. Then I noticed that the gnat population had gone down considerably. I made sure the take the trash out as soon as it was nearly full, to keep it from being a gnat attractant. I think thats helped so much! There are only like 2 gnats now. I'm pretty sure I fixed the problem. I just wish I could block off my ice maker thing. 

And last night, I'm pretty sure that I sent the most redneck text of my life. I said "Y'all like cherry pie?" Not, 'DO y'all like cherry pie, do you guys like cherry pie, would y'all like some cherry pie'. No, y'all like cherry pie. haha. Sometimes my southern comes out and I can't control it. I'm going to my idiot friends house, who just had the baby and whenever I go to someones house, I have to bring food. Like a crazy person. I don't know if its all a southern thing or a woman thing, but everywhere I go I have to bring something homemade and wonderful. haha. So I made a cherry pie last night, thats actually pretty delicious, so I'll take that to my friends house. 

Last thing, right now we're watching Bob the Builder LIVE. Its like people in suits and the machines and stuff. Its actually pretty cool. But the best part of it is the kids in the audience. At one point Bob was stuck on some scaffolding and didn't have a ladder, the looks on the kids faces was genuine worry! It was crazy. And right now, the cat, Pilchard has gone missing so Wendy asked everyone to yell 'Pilchard' when they see the cat. So the cat pops up from the tool box and these kids are going freaking nuts! Like, neck veins popping they're yelling so loud that they've seen the cat. But I guess it wasn't the time to find the cat yet because neither Bob nor Wendy acknowledged the kids screaming. I think my favorite thing of this is the machines. They're like real driving machines, the people playing Bob and Wendy can actually stand on them. They're SO cool! hahaha. I would totally take AJ to see Bob the Builder Live! 

I think Ellie is molting or something! She's got lots of tufts of fur coming from her butt! I just pulled a huge chunk of fur out! She's got a cactus butt going on.


----------



## whitelop




----------



## whitelop

Yesterday I had to follow my friend to drop her car off and take her home. So we just hung out the whole day. I dropped AJ off with my dad at like noon, then I was kidless for the rest of the day! Can you guys believe that. I felt weird and a little useless, like I had nothing to do. BUT we pulled out my friends old car, like the one we drove as teenagers and drove around. Haven't been in that car in 3 years, it was like being a teenager again! haha. 
Then I went and walked with my husband. I walked like a mile, then caught up with him while he was playing disc golf and walked the rest of the course with him. I was already tired from the day, then walking on top of it I was exhausted. But I felt pretty good about though. 
Then we came home, I didn't have to cook because there was no child here and my husband ate left over pasta. So I made some hard cooked egg/avocado salad with tomato. Then laid down in the floor and promptly went to sleep. LOL I went to bed at like 10. 

I woke up at like 8 though, and listened for AJ and realized that he wasn't here and I could...SLEEP IN! I slept in until like 11! hahaha. It was wonderful. Me and the dog and the Fat Cat all slept in. How great is that?! 

So now, I'm sitting in the floor with Ellie because I don't have AJ here to worry about. She has been binkying and popcorning the whole time I've been in the floor. She's also started this new thing where she will jump up a little bit and do a complete 360 turn. Its SO funny. She popcorns like 2 feet in the air sometimes. She's so cute. Maybe I'll take some pictures. She just thumped at me because I looked inside her ear. haha. Now she's flopped out taking a rest. 

The weather has been so nice here the last few days. I've turned my AC off and opened my windows. Its been so nice. I realized that I should probably turn the AC off because it was cooler outside than it was inside on Wednesday. But it rained today so it feels a little damp in the house, its not terrible but I might have to bring a fan into the living room to dry it out. But Ellie's fur is like puffy now because of the humidity! haha. Its so funny. Not to mention that she is shedding a little bit right now. She feels puffy and SO soft. LOL 

I also picked up my bridesmaid dress yesterday. Its really pretty, but its too big! haha. I put it on and she was like "oh my god, you've lost more weight! Its got to be taken in like 3 inches!" haha. Makes me feel good, but its costing me a fortune in dress money! I have to spend a ton of money to have it altered now. My husband was like, "look you better not get that thing altered until like a week before the wedding, because I refuse to have it altered more than once!"
Thats what I plan on doing, like a week or two before the wedding, depending on how long it will take to have it altered. Then that way it will surely fit. I have a month or so until I have to have it altered. haha. 

Now off to do some stuff before my child comes home! I haven't heard from my dad, so I guess they're having a good time! Well, good for them. haha. I feel like a bum when he's not here though, like I'm not supposed to be here because I should be at work. Make sense? haha. 

Happy Friday! I hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## PaGal

I get you with the family that doesn't like pets. My ex's family, well mostly mother was like that. She didn't believe in pets and definitely not inside. When we were living in Germany we came back for a month long visit and had a german sheppard at the time. Since we were only going to be there for a month we stayed with the in-laws, it's not like it made sense to rent something. She refused to let the dog inside. Not even in the flippin basement so I had to tie her outside. I spent plenty of time with her everyday, good excuse to get away from everyone. After we went back to Germany anytime I left home even if my ex was there the dog tore up the trash. She never did that before she had to be outside.

I guess I have been busy as I just realized I missed a couple of days of your post but I guess you didn't post much either.

Yay for you on keeping up with the exercising and for losing some weight!

Isn't it wonderful to have some kid free time and to get to sleep in. Don't let it make you feel too much like a bum, enjoy it when you can as you have a lot of years left of being a parent.


----------



## whitelop

It is wonderful having kid free time! Until he comes back, gets a good night sleep and wakes up acting like a little brat because he's been somewhere else where they cater to his every whim. It makes me crazy when he comes home like that. Like, he was asking for a sandwich, and I was like...'no. Its breakfast time, you have cereal and blueberries, you don't need a sandwich.' And I'm not going to make him something special, I had already made his breakfast. But he'll get used to being here again soon enough! hahaha. 

Last night I walked with the dog. Like a mile or so. I was going to walk a little more, but at one point towards the end I realized that I was the only person walking around like that, and its a huge place. So I got a little freaked out. There were a lot of places for someone to hide and then pop out to kidnap me. Thankfully I had the dog, but he isn't very aggressive. But when we walk he looks crazy! haha. I looked at him yesterday and he goes into 'hunt' mode when we're walking and his ears are set at a weird angle, he's like hunched over and skulking. So he looks a little aggressive and nuts, so hopefully that would stop someone from kidnapping me. LOL It felt really good to walk too! The weather was perfect! It was like 65* with no humidity. I had on a 3/4 length sleeve shirt and I was a little sweaty but pretty comfortable. It was nice and breezy too. I really enjoyed it. We're going back today, my husband is going to play disc golf and I think I'm going to walk with him, different terrain works different muscles! 

Its nice that I've lost weight too. I can't really tell, but the inches show it! haha. My friend who is getting married though, does not think its nice. She was a little unhappy when I put the dress on the other day and the dress lady was like "oh, well its like 3 inches too big. You've lost a good bit of weight...again." My friend was like, "you're killing me!" haha. She's the one on the nutri-system and I think she's having a hard time. But she's not exercising! I've haven't really changed my diet too much, other than less processed food, like no processed food actually. But I still drink like 3 milkshakes from Sonic a week! hahaha. Oh well. I just have to wait until the last minute to have the dress altered! LOL 

Ugh. I woke up with a headache, hopefully if I shower I'll wash it away. 
Have a good Saturday everyone! I hope that everyone gets a lot of stuff done!


----------



## whitelop

Ugh. Monday again! 
We had a pretty busy weekend. Went grocery shopping, thats an all day affair since I go to two stores. BUT we did get the best deal on crab legs! They were on sale for $5.99 a lb, which is a good price. So we were looking at bags and neither one of us wanted to spend like $20 on a few lbs so we were trying to find a smaller bag since it was just us eating them and they would be a side to some steaks. So I saw one bag in the very bag of the case that said $5.45 I was like, oh thats perfect its only like a pound! I pulled it out and it was mislabeled! It was really over 3 lbs, but the tag said $5.45 rather than the $20 it was supposed to be. So we were like, screw it! Lets cheat and get it! haha. I know its sort of like stealing, but we really think that someone was saving it for themselves for later or they put it out for a friend to get on the down low for super cheap!
Plus, we still spent like $60 in there for other things, and I go there every week. Thats how we justified it. AND they were delicious! My husband and I went to the store and got some big beers, like 4 different kinds and came home. I made the crab legs, all of them. I spread some paper in the living room floor and we went to town and ate 3 lbs of crab legs, drank our beers and watched a movie. It was like indoor adult camping! It was great! We had such a good time. 

Saturday, I walked with my husband while he played disc golf. I had my headphones in and was listening to music and dancing around a lot. I was really getting down to some old Kelly Clarkson when my husband turned around an stared at me from like 30 feet away. I didn't know he was watching so when I opened my eyes, he was looking at me. It was so funny. It was my jam from like age 16. hahaha. I had to get into it! But it started to really rain when we were in the woods and we were soaking wet! My new running shoes are not made for wet grass or wet woods, they have breathable sides of them and the water just pours in! haha. I have a pair in mind for hiking shoes. 
Yesterday, I walked a mile with the dog, he was exhausted. It wasn't hot out but it was really humid because it was going to rain. So I was sweating up a storm. Then I cleaned the house yesterday since I put it off like most of the weekend to do other things. So like 45 minutes of running around cleaning, with no AC on because it wasn't hot out but it was stuffy in the house; I was sweating like crazy. I had to take a cold shower to stop sweating. haha. I don't mind sweating, but at one point when I was doing something my husband was on the computer on the floor and he was like, 'is it hot in here?' I stopped and looked at him and the sweat dripped off my nose. He was like, 'oh, I guess it IS hot.' I just laughed at him. haha. 

AJ spent the night on Saturday night with Grandma. He had a really good time. As always. She's so much more fun than I am. LOL Oh well, is it ever really fun to be home when you're not an adult? haha. 

I ordered Woody's utility vest. I hope it gets here before the weekend because I want to go hiking and I'll definitely need him to wear it! 

Well, I guess thats it. How was everyone else's weekend? 
Happy Monday!

Oh shoots, I took some really cool pictures of where we were playing disc golf on Saturday. The course in an old plantation ruin, so there is stuff all around from the plantation. I'll show the pictures later. I hope they came out okay though, since I took them with my phone and it was raining!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sounds like you had a great kid free time. You got a real bargain with the crab, it does sometimes happen where they mark things wrong. I think that if that happens, it was meant to be so why should I pay more. Crab and beer sounds like a great time was had by you both. 

I´ve been sweating non stop since the beginning of the month and it´s really annoying me now. Sometimes it just drips off my face and I´m soaked. I really could just spend the whole of August with my face stuck in the freezer lol. Too hot to do anything. 

Boys have been behaving at least so although I´ve been really busy, nice to get home and just have some peace and quiet.


----------



## PaGal

It sounds like you and your hubby really got to enjoy your free time. I'm glad ya'll did. That's a good bargain on the crab. I have shoes like yours and had the same problem last weekend at the races as it poured and you couldn't do anything to avoid walking through the puddles. When it's not wet then the sand gets in. It feels like I'm walking on a beach barefoot.

I think most people would leave you alone walking with a dog especially a medium sized dog or larger. Most people are more afraid of dogs then they are other people. Like criminals will take on a cop but throw a police dog in their and they turn chicken.

I have been sweating like that all summer even in the house with AC on. ha! I'm surprised I haven't grown mushrooms yet. Hot flashes don't help either. Funny thing, having your tubes tied can bring on early menopause. So I have been super hot even when it wasn't super hot.


----------



## whitelop

My husband and I try to enjoy ourselves when we don't have AJ. We had a really good time playing disc golf. Even though it rained. He likes to play disc golf and I like to walk and be in the woods, so it was good for both of us. Plus, I carry his disc bag for him, so its nice for him! hahha. 

The crab legs were so good! We made pigs of ourselves! haha. 

Here are the two pictures from the disc golf course we went to on Saturday. The grounds for the park used to be a plantation. So there are "ruins" everywhere and a lot of the trains are the old irrigation ditches of the plantation. 
This is a root ball of a fallen tree. I thought it looked really cool! 





And this is one of the better "ruins" of the park. Its the chimney from, I think, the Big House. Its a two story chimney. It was super cool. 





It was raining and wet so the pictures are a little wonky. I want to get some pictures of the other trees in the woods. They were weird. 
And there were trees that grow a thing called a "hedgeapple". At least thats what I think it is. They were funky!


----------



## whitelop

Last night I learned a little bit about Ellie. I was sitting in the floor with her and trying to take some pictures. She was across the kitchen, so I laid down in the floor to try to get some good action shots of her coming to me. Well, no such luck with the pictures. I didn't get many good ones at all! haha. 
Anyway, I was petting her while laying down and she put her head down to be groomed. So I pet her head and then thought to myself, what if I put MY head down? Would she groom? So I did, I put my head down in front of her. At first she was trying to put her head under mind, then when I didn't move she started to sniff my hair. Then she nibbled on my head! hahaha. Which HURTS still, but she was grooming me! She licked my hair. It was so funny. BUT I learned that she's not really dominate or submissive with me, shes sort of both! So its like, she wants to be groomed first, but if she can't be, then she will groom. I wonder if it would be the same with another rabbit? Or would she be dominate first and stay that way? 
But she groomed my hair! hahaha. My husband walked in and was like, 'uhh...this is weird.' Then walked back out of the kitchen! I was like, 'we're bonding! What do you want? A snack? You don't need a snack anyway!' 

Yesterday I re-read the rabbit language website because I wanted to learn what Ellie's tail flicking meant, but I couldn't find it. But as I was reading, I remembered that you could do the things that rabbits do any they'll understand and it helps you bond. So as I was sitting in the floor, I did a "head-flick" and Ellie across the room returned my head-flick then did a binky! I think she understood me. It was pretty cool! So we were talking to each other and bonding! 
I still don't know what her tail flicks mean though. Its like when she's happy, she flicks her tail really fast back and forth a few times. I guess its because she's happy? Its really cute though! 

I did take some pictures of her, but its so hard to take the pictures when she's excited. She's just all over the place. 
And I just went in there to get a picture of her stretched out, but she got up when I came in. She's not in the mood for pictures right now I guess! haha. 

She's shedding really bad too! I just ran my hand down her back and there was a poof of fur! 

A super close up of ears! 





Mouth!





You can see the little wet spot from her licking my pants. And her whiskers look long here! 





This is how she lays a lot of the time. She curls her feets under her or only curls one under. Kind of cat like. 





Hope you guys like the pictures, even though they're not great. They're like different body parts! haha. Its like an Ellie collage. 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## holtzchick

Lol awh this is adorable! Phoenix is the exact same way with me and the head grooming, we totally talk to eachother too!! 

Those pictures are so cool from the discgolfing!!


----------



## PaGal

I enjoyed the pictures. She's so cute laying there with only one paw under her. Thump always has either both under or both out. 

I liked the other photos as well. It looks like a very interesting place to be. I would enjoy walking around there. I love nature and also like finding things like the old chimney as well.

I have no idea what disc golf is. I should look it up. 

I am allergic to shell fish so can't eat crab and have no idea what it tastes like. I keep thinking I should get tested to see if I'm still allergic as I outgrew my other food allergies but I hate going to the doctors. I have no patience for it. Hubby loves shell fish though. We go to a Chinese restaurant at times that has a buffet and they do crab legs, all you can eat for a little extra so he does that and my goodness does he eat a lot. Eating crab legs is like watching a barbarian eat. Ha!

Maybe her flicking her tail is her way of wagging it like a dog.


----------



## whitelop

Thanks Michelle! A lot of the courses are really cool and have all sorts of cool things on them. 

I really enjoyed talking to Ellie last night! It was funny. I bet I looked special.


----------



## whitelop

Oh Denise, I never thought that you guys didn't know what disc golf was! But I should have known, its popular but not super popular! haha. Its like regular golf, only you throw a disc, like a smaller frisbee! My husband works for the company who makes the discs, so its natural for him to play. Its a really awesome sport, really family oriented. You're outside in all sorts of different places. They play in Europe and a little in Asia. All over the US and Canada. 
This is from the European Open. But this is a good example of what disc golf is. You throw your drive, like you would in regular golf, then you make your second shot and then putt it into the basket. The scoring is just like regular golf. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HszZWW0SEyE[/ame]

My husband has a lot of fun. Plus, the town we're next to, where my husband works holds the US Disc Golf Championships. Its like the biggest tournament in the US. Its held here every year. 
But thats what my husband does on the weekend! But those guys in the video are the best in the world. Paul McBeth is a 2 time World Champ as of last week, and he's only 20.


----------



## whitelop

I just have to go on a really quick little rant! I'm so tired of stuff being in my floor! I can't stand it anymore. I pick up stuff constantly from AJ and my stupid husband that I'm ready to feed people socks for dinner. I've had enough! Last night my husband spilled a drink on the floor next to the couch, he knocked it off the end table. Too bad thats where the internet modem and the wifi router are! So he spilled it all over what we use to watch TV! I had to unplug everything and dry it off, but then the router didn't want to turn back on because it was wet. So I left it unplugged until this morning and thankfully it did dry out. But he was sort of a jerk about it after he did it. Like at first he apologized about spilling it, I was irritated, but an accident is an accident. I cleaned it up. Then I was laying the floor and I was like, 'what if the router is broken because of the liquid?' He was (in a jerk way) like, 'well if it is, I'm cancelling the internet and you can suffer through antenna tv.' 
Like, why do you have to be a jerk because you possibly broke it? I didn't do it! So I let it go, then he kept saying things that bothered me. Then asked me what was wrong. I was really tired and irritated with all the stuff, not to mention AJ had a really cranky bratty day. So I told him that. He doesn't understand. Then I told him, I'm sick of picking the stuff up from AJ and your stuff. 
Then he was getting off the couch and stepped on a small die-cast fire engine and it hurts like an SOB so he yelled in pain and I laughed. It made me feel better and thats what he gets for being an unnecessary jerk to me. 

I'm only mad because I hit my coffee cup on a stupid pop up tent of my childs and spilled my coffee all down the side of it. I'm just mad it was in the floor where it was! UGH. 

Done now. I feel better. I actually felt better after I wiped the coffee off the tent and then stomped on the tent. haha.


----------



## JBun

Awww, cute little bunny lips! I love the pic with one leg tucked under her. My bunnies will lay with both tucked under, but I've never seen them do it with just one. What can we say, Ellie's special  That's cute she groomed you. I love it when they give kisses. I'll sometimes lay on the floor with Libby, but all she does is start chewing my hair off! She's also the one that likes to chew off other bunnies whiskers. 

I think tail wagging is something they do when they are really happy or excited. Jake does it sometimes when I let him out to play, but I haven't really noticed any of my other rabbits doing it.

I think when you have a toddler it's impossible to keep stuff picked up. When I've babysat toddlers in my family, the house usually looks like a tornado blew through from their constant need for something new to keep them entertained. Stuff everywhere. I think it pretty much stays like that until they grow up a bit and you get them trained properly. And even then.... I guess you can be glad you only have the one to cause chaos(if you're not counting your hubby)


----------



## whitelop

I am madder than all hell right now! My dog, took a huge crap in my floor. I can not believe it. In the time it took me to make a cup of iced coffee and get a granola bar, he took a crap in the floor. If he had just taken one more step, he wouldn't have gotten it on my freaking rug! I don't know if I'm ever going to get the smell out of my house, I had to open a window. I wonder why he didn't let me know he had to go out? But he knows he's wrong because he went and hid in the front room. 
I scrubbed the carpet, but I feel like I'm never going to get the gross off of it. Like, I just want to throw my rug away. Its oriental! 

Ellie is rather adorable with her little feets! haha. Maybe I should go sit with her, maybe she'll calm me down.


----------



## JBun

I would say go snuggle a bunny, then you'll feel better. But this is Ellie we're talking about. I guess you can just pet her. Or maybe lay down on the floor again and she'll give you kisses.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love the pics of little Miss Ellie. That little pink mouth is so cute. And the one with the leg tucked under, Houdini does that, they are just so alike haha.


----------



## PaGal

The disc golf is interesting. Hubby plays golf although he hasn't in a long time. I have been with him about twice and didn't play either time. I'm not sure why. I always thought they needed to add something more exciting to it like being able to chase the other players with your club or something. I guess I like a little more action in my sports. 

Young kids do tend to make huge messes. Of course you have to start now trying to teach him about picking up after himself so he'll do it when he gets a little older. I get to feeling that way myself except it's usually the hubby and kids leaving things on tables and counters. The dog bone is what we put up with on the floor which isn't too bad as it's only one but it hurts when you step on it or kick it. 

It's funny your dog didn't let you know. Our dog is really good at holding it but even he has had a few accidents over the years. The last time though he went on the floor in the girls bathroom which was funny he went in there but bad as we were moving in and had help with a few large items like the fridge so had people in our house for the first time and the whole place stunk! You should get yourself a spot bot. It's a small carpet shampooer. I was given mine and love it. You can quickly clean up spills, rabbit spray (Ha!) and especially since my dog has a goofy stomach and throws up like once a month. Plus you have AJ.


----------



## whitelop

So yesterday I totally had a Martyr day, where I was just a little mad about everything. After my dog pooped in the floor, I was so shocked and irritated that I didn't even think of WHY he pooped in the floor. He NEVER goes in the floor unless he's sick. He's like one of those dogs that would rather die than go to the bathroom in the house and will hold it for like 16 hours. On my drive to my walking spot, I was thinking about it. Then I realized that I had given him a huge pork bone the night before and all the fat off the rump I cooked. So the pork upset his tummy. Sure enough, we got to my moms and he pooped in her yard. Then he woke me up at 3am to go potty and then again at 7. So yesterday was the beginning of it and maybe he couldn't let me know because it happened so suddenly. 
I wasn't like super mad at him, it was just so shocking and sometimes you're just like WTF. Thats how I felt. haha. But I get it now and I'm not mad. 

And the stuff with the house. Sometimes I just get so sick of picking up the same things over and over. Like fundamentally my house is clean. But there is always kid stuff on the floor until bedtime. So if anyone comes over, they see all the junk in the floor from AJ and they don't see my clean house! I don't like that. Then you go into the kitchen and its really clean and there isn't anything in the sink and I love that!
I've really gotten over a lot of my house stuff, but sometimes I just get frustrated! Doesn't everyone though?! Especially when you do the same thing day in and day out! 
What really gets me is that AJ's room stays REALLY clean, like unnaturally clean! But thats because he brings everything into the living room! So its like all his toys bypass his floor in his room and then make it to the living room floor! haha. 
AJ and I do put his toys up every night. He's really good about it. But its the during the day stuff in the floor that I have to get passed! Eventually I'll get over it. Until then, I'll just grin and bear it. 

Wound up walking several miles last night, due to a wrong turn. haha. I walked with my mom and we missed the turn off to get out of the park and back into her neighborhood. So we walked really far out of our way on the track thing in the woods and had to turn around. Thankfully it wasn't super hot or anything, but it was humid. The dog was tired because he's out of shape. He did really good though. His vest should be here today! I just tracked it and it said it was in Charlotte, so it should be here this afternoon! I'm so excited for it. We're going hiking this weekend I think, or at least on a nature trail. I can't wait to try that sucker out! I'll take pictures as soon as it gets here! hahaha.

Happy Wednesday everyone! Thanks for listening to my whining about everything and then my rambling about everything!


----------



## PaGal

I get the frustration especially when you do the same thing every day. It can be so boring at times and makes you feel as if it is never done. Sometimes you just wish one thing would stay cleaned so you feel like you have accomplished something. If your house is clean and just has AJ's stuff and toys lying around then I think the people that visit at least the ones that a clean home is important to will realize your house is clean just your young sons toys around and that's expected. Like your hubby's buddies probably don't notice a thing and wouldn't care if it was a mess with food dripping off the counters and complete disarray but say your MIL will see the clean through the AJ toy mess, if you know what I mean.

The fact that AJ brings his toys out of his room shows that he loves his mom and wants to be near her as he plays.

My dog is like that so if he has an accident I don't get upset. I'm not happy to have to clean it up and it's gross but I know he hates to potty in the house. He also has OCD about where he potties and once held it for 21 hours because it was our first trip with him and didn't realize yet that he needs a large open space around him to potty.


----------



## whitelop

My dog is weird about where he goes in the yard too. He goes into the far corner of the fence, where we never go, down a little hill. Every time my mom comes over she lets him out and she's like 'he always goes to that corner, I wonder whats over there?' I'm like, 'its nothing, just his poop! Thats where he goes to poop.' Even when he goes to her house, he goes to the back of the fence and poops along the fence line where no one walks. He likes to make sure its not in the way of where you're walking. He's pretty considerate. 

I do feel like AJ wants to be with me all the time, it makes me feel good. My husband says the same thing, he just wants to be in the same room as me. 
But then sometimes I think he doesn't like me, you know? Because I'm with him all the time, he probably gets sick of me? I would get sick of me.


----------



## whitelop

Last night AJ surprised me with something. We were putting away his toys and I was trying to get him to put this little bin of book into his room, it was too 'heavy' so he wouldn't do it. Then he ran into the run room, got a book from his book case and came back in saying 'on pop, on pop!' I was like what? That makes no sense. UNTIL I looked at the book and it was Hop on Pop by Dr. Seuss. I looked at my husband and was like I THINK HE CAN READ! He can only read letters and numbers separately, not together. What it is, is his grandma has that book at her house and they read it a lot. So he recognized it and brought it to me. I was so shocked though! He's getting smarter everyday! 

Yesterday evening was the first test of the dogs new vest. It went well, he liked it. The only thing that I didn't like about it, but is totally fixable is; you have to have a really good balance of weight. So I put his water thing on one side, then two juice pouches for AJ and 2 packs of crackers, that kept the weight even. But AJ wanted crackers and a juice, so it was heavier on one side again and the bag went to one side. So either I have to keep water bottles in the bottom or I'll have to adjust the velcro so the heavier side comes up higher on one side and balances out. Get it? But once we go into the woods and have a bunch of stuff, it shouldn't be an issue. But with only a few things, it was a little difficult. 
It did seem to make him more in-tune with the walk though. He wasn't all over the place, he was walking with a purpose. They say that vests make them feel purposeful and I think he was feeling it yesterday! haha. Plus, he looked super handsome! 

Well, I finally finished transitioning Ellie from old pellets to new Manna Pro pellets. Its only been like a month. hahaha. I had a few too many old pellets when I first started switching. I should have waited like a week or so. But oh well. She's switched. haha. 

Woke up really tired this morning. Hopefully my super strong coffee will help me get into the groove of things! 

Happy Thursday!


----------



## whitelop

Is it wrong that I just used iced coffee as coffee creamer for my hot coffee?

I can taste the sounds.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That´s great that AJ is starting to recognise words, he is a smart kid and definitely if he enjoys reading, most kids don´t nowadays. 

That vest sounds great, you post of pic of your dog with a purpose with his fancy vest on. 

I did laugh at dogs and pooping. My dog also used to be very particular where she pooped and she hardly ever did it in the house, she´d wait hours rather than do that. My friend´s do was like that as well, she hated doing anything in the house, I used to hate leaving her for hours but when I got back there was never any mess.


----------



## whitelop

Here is my dog in his vest. 





I'll try to remember to take some pictures with us walking, so you guys can see his new purpose! LOL 

I meant to say earlier that I just started watching the BBC show Sherlock, with Benedict Cumberbatch and its hilarious. I watched the first episode last night and I really enjoyed it. I just can't decide if I think Benedict Cumberbatch is handsome or not. I told my husband that I have mixed feelings. haha. He just laughed and called me stupid. I do like how they put a new twist on an old classic though, its interesting.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just love that vest, it so suits him. Yes, I can see it makes him feel important as well. 

I just love Sherlock and I agree, don´t know whether I´d called him handsome, I´m still thinking about it. But the stories are good and the partnership with Watson works really well. I´m waiting for the new series to start on the BBC.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I've been off RO for a while and have missed a lot! Your dog is so cute! Funny thing is I kind of imagined that your dog looked like that, even though I didn't even know what he looked like. I watched all the Sherlock episodes! I really like them all! The last episode for season 2 was AMAZING! I think it was the best so far!! But that's just my opinion.


----------



## PaGal

I wish I could get BBC. I used to and loved watching different shows on there. The Brittish comedies are so much funnier than ours. I guess I have a Brittish sense of humor. I loved The Office but only watched the American version once and found it annoying. I have been watching Elementary, I loved Sherlock Homes from childhood.

Maybe I need to get my dog a vest, that and the half of his brain that is missing.Ha! Sorry, I do love my dog, he's just goofy and OCD. 

That is great that AJ is staring to recognize words. He'll be reading in no time.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love Elementary as well, it´s on Spanish tv at the moment but I can watch it in English and I just really enjoy it, new twist on the old story. I loved the office, my nephew won a competition in the UK as the biggest fan and got to meet the cast, he was even in the local paper. I sometimes don´t find the American versions as funny but that´s maybe cos I saw the original English version first. There´s a comedy on at the moment on the BBC called Mrs Brown´s Boys, they are all Irish and I absolutely howl with laughter at this, it is just so funny. 

By the way, the dog is just so handsome and looks like a real gentle soul.


----------



## whitelop

I loved the American Office, because it was the first one I started watching. BUT I only loved it from like season 4 on. Because at first I hated it, because of Steve Carrell. I hate that guy, he's so irritating. But then I realized the love story between Jim and Pam and could not not watch it. So I loved it from then and cried like a little girl when it ended for good earlier this year. I love the guy who played Jim, I think he just the bees knees. 

I do love a lot of British shows. I started watching Skins last year, it was on the E4 network in the UK. It was about teenagers and it was so funny and sad and somewhat true at times. I enjoyed it a lot. I'm waiting for the 7th and last series to be released on netflix. Netflix is where I watched Sherlock, so it only has a few of the good BBC shows. I think Tudors is on there, but I'm not sure how good is it. All of the Dr. Who is on there, but I swear I could not get into it after the first episode. Maybe it was because I was totally tired and I could barely stay away, but it seemed like a lot of running! haha. I think I'm going to start that one again. The show Shameless is on there, its hilarious. Then I've watched on English tv, like Fawlty Towers and Fry&Laurie. Hilarious stuff. 
I've never watched Elementary or Mrs Brown's Boys. I wish I could though! 

So yesterday I went to my besties house, we got into a HUGE fight. Seriously, like yelling at each other like kids, then crying like teenagers and it was really ugly. Her mom was like WTF you guys are acting like teenagers! Then we got passed it and were fine and had a really good day. I met my husband at his work, gave him the car and the kid and went back to her house to hang out. We went to dinner with her mom and fiance and then did some shopping for another person bridal shower. 
My besties bridal shower is coming up this next weekend, on the 31st. So its going to be a REALLY busy week for us. I'm making like half the food, then the cupcakes for the shower. So it should be an interesting week. 

Since I wasn't home all day yesterday, Ellie didn't get to get out of her cage until I texted my husband and told him to let her out. He wasn't super happy with me, so he told me when I got home that he almost didn't let her out, to spike me. haha. I laughed at him because his logic is so wacked. Anyway, she did get out and she was hungry so she popped the top of her pellet tin off and ate all she wanted! LOL I left her out last night when we were sleeping so she could get her exercise. She looks really tired today, so she probably didn't sleep much last night, just tearing up a box all night! haha. 

So I have to tell you guys really fast about the other night with my husband. I cooked these really delicious burgers with really high quality meat, they were wonderful. After I got back from my walk, I ate the last burger. My husband didn't realize and was really mad when he found out I was eating it. As I ate the burger, I also had a plate of apples slices sitting next to me. So here's what happened:
Husband: "did you eat the last burger?" 
me: "yes, I'm eating it now" 
Hub: *pouts, gets an apple and comes back to the couch.*
AJ *walks over to steal apple bites, makes my apple slices look like crescent moons* 
me: "is there only one apple left? I think AJ is going to eat all mine and I want one." 
hub: "yeah, theres only one, but its MINE!" 
me" "NOT IF I GET IT FIRST!" *takes off running towards kitchen...*
hub: *throws an apple 108 MPH apple slice, hitting me in the neck. THWAP*
me" *Collapses in the floor.* "I'VE BEEN HIT!" 
hub: *runs to fridge to get apple, finds out there is 2 left.*
My husband came back into the living room and we laughed so hard. I had stomach cramps from laughing and I was still laying in the floor, he was crying. It was SO funny. It was probably the funniest thing that has ever happened to us. 
Because normal adults assault each other with apple slices. But once I did hit him in the head with an ice cube. I swear I was not aiming for his head, it just happened. Then one time I threw keys at him and I WAS aiming for his head, but missed and hit him in the arm. 

We have to stop these shenanigans. 

Happy Saturday! I hope everyone has a really nice day!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Life is never boring in your house Morgan. 

I love Doctor Who but then I´ve been watching it forever lol. Fawlty Towers is a classic. I have all the episodes on DVD, they only made 12 and I can remember the scripts of most of them. I love the one with Mrs Richards, the deaf woman but I also love the Hotel Inspector one with Manuel playing the guitar. I´ve seen them hundreds of times but they still make me laugh. 

You should watch the Tudors, I've seen it a couple of times and I just loved it, the acting is so good.


----------



## whitelop

Chris, I did start watching Tudors. Its okay, but its one of those that I really have to pay attention to. I will say that I just watched the first episode of series 2 of Sherlock and I could not take my eyes away from it! haha. He was a little broken in the episode, like mentally and it was almost heartbreaking to watch. But then there was a plot twist at the end and it wasn't AS bad. But I've decided that Benedict Cumberbatch IS handsome. haha. 

This weekend was a really good weekend. Well, except I almost killed my husband on Saturday. So my husband is a really go, go, go guy. He can't sit still for longer than an hour, he can't just watch TV and be okay. He likes to do stuff. Which is great! Especially since I've been exercising a lot more, so I've got all this energy and I have to go walk or run now, like everyday. Saturday, I got up with AJ and my hub went back to bed, which is fine. He got up at like 11 and sat on the couch. Drank a huge coffee and still didn't want to do anything. So at 12, I was like, I'm taking the dog hiking. I was getting his vest packed and weighted right and my hub was like, "why don't you wait until AJ takes a nap and then we'll all go?" I told him it was already 12 and he would take like a 2-3 hour nap and thats the whole day wasted. And I also had to take some stuff to a dog rescue to help with their yard sale. So he begrudgingly got up at like 1:30. Yes, like an hour and half later, after I said that I wanted to leave. So for that hour and a half, I got dressed, shaved my legs, did 2 loads of wash, washed dishes, vacuumed the floor, and sat in a rocking chair and considered the way I would murder my husband if he didn't make a decision soon. 
Then we had to go pick up the truck from my FILs house and the wood splitter. With that done, we FINALLY made it to the dog rescue and then finally made it to the park to walk. My mom came to the park with us and her butt was cramping so I only walked half a mile, which is nothing. So I wasn't happy with my walk, plus AJ was acting crazy and his stroller is really dumb. 

BUT Sunday is where it all came together. My mom took AJ for a few hours, well, more like half the day. We went to this really wooded disc golf course, walked it. It was a little intense. haha. It was hilly and the paths were covered in roots so it was really good for muscle variation. The dog did really well with his vest, though he was exhausted and slept in the car on the way back home. We did stop at our regular course and walked nine holes, but the dog couldn't handle it so I called it quits. But we did walk a few miles and it was pretty awesome. I felt really good. So that made up for the crappy walk I had on Saturday. 

I also told my husband that if he ever had a day where he wasn't sure what he wanted to do, to just let me know before hand. So I wouldn't have to waste a whole day waiting for him to do whatever. I like to spend time with him on the weekends, ya know? So I wanted to do stuff with him and not just go off by myself. BUT if he acts like that again, I swear I will leave his ass in skinny minute! I know some people have off days, but it was so bad. He made no decisions that day. He couldn't even decide what he wanted for breakfast, eggs or grilled cheese, or an egg sandwich? 

Then Sunday I ate like 12 friend chicken livers and was so ashamed of myself! haha. Not really, because they were SO delicious! 

And now to Ellie. She's such a good bun...right now. She's been out of the cage since Friday. I took her cage litter box and put it right in the door way of her cabinet on the floor. And she still has her white litter box thing. The weird thing is, she hasn't gone potty in her cage litter box. She's only getting in that one to eat the hay and not going potty. Then she goes potty in the other box. Its so strange. 
And I definitely kicked her this morning. She was so underfoot, she got kicked. She's fine, I just sort of pushed her really hard with my foot and she did a 180. haha. And she was been biting my pants! They're like super baggy and tan colored and she really likes the bottom of them, so she bites them and then bites my ankles. She's been so strange this morning. 
I actually think shes sort of lonely.

That was long! I have stuffs to do! I have to find my litter scooper. 

Happy Monday! But is a Monday ever really happy?


----------



## PaGal

Hubby and I watch Shameless. Now that is a crazy household. We also watched Boardwalk Empire. Also The Big C. I cried on like the last three shows knowing what was coming but I have lost a few people I have loved to cancer so it hit close to home. 

That's how we both felt Saturday, not much ambition. That would drive you kind of crazy though being ready to do something and having to wait around feeling your wasting your tie waiting for him to get the energy to go or to just tell you he's vegging all day. I always get the opposite, I'll be feeling so tired and unambitious and hubby will get us started on some crazy work that takes all day or something then I think I should just stay inside and not venture out where he can rope me into these things. Luckily once I get going though I'm fine. Just need a kick in the butt to get going. Ha!

I haven't had a fried chicken liver in forever. Since my sister last cooked some many years ago. I love liver and chicken liver but if I have to see it raw then I can't eat it. I can't stand the sight of it raw so someone else has to cook it. Hubby cooks a great liver with brown gravy and onions and luckily all of the girls really like it. Now I'll have to find out if hubby likes chicken liver so he can make us some. 

I think I kick Thumper once a day. Well actually I do the slow walk and Thumper runs into me. Silly bun! He's like the dog though he just shakes it off and keeps on truckin' or in this case running around me while I try to walk so I can give him hay or pellets or whatever.


----------



## whitelop

I watch the UK Shameless. I prefer British tv to American on somethings. I want to watch Boardwalk Empire, but we don't have cable so we can't watch it! I've heard its really good though. 

Ellie is so crazy this morning! She's been trying to get into the fridge. She's been popcorning and binkying around like crazy. Like her popcorns this morning have been like deer jumping. She's doing like 3 popcorns in a row. So she looked like a little black and white deer. LOL 

I also got a picture of her last night, flopping. Its really cute. I also got a picture of the huge spider that has made a home in my back door way. I haven't been able to talk him out of moving. But he doesn't bother me too much because we usually don't go out the back door at night. I think the spider likes it there though, since hes in front of the window and the lights are on, so the bugs come to try to get to the light and they fly through his web. He's actually pretty smart! 

So this week is going to be a busy week! Tomorrow AJ has a doctors appointment and then Thursday and Friday I have to do bridal shower stuff. Then Saturday is the actual bridal shower. I have a ton of food to make and the cupcakes. So now, I have to get my house in order today and tomorrow. And I have to make dinner for Thursday, Friday and possibly Saturday for my husband and AJ because my husband is incapable of cooking for himself. LOL. Maybe he can just eat out on Saturday, that would make my life easier! I also have to go shopping Thursday for something to wear to the shower. 

I'll upload the picture of Ellie! 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just love chicken livers and always have them when my mom comes, I like them with lots of fried onions and a bit of gravy. I love lambs liver as well with gravy and lots of onions and mashed potato...yummy. 

Shameless is on over here at the moment, the American one but I just haven't got into it. Do you sometimes see something advertised that you think you´ll like but just can´t bring yourself to watch it right then for whatever reason. 

I know what you mean about vegging. I´m so busy at the moment that when I get some free time, I don´t have the energy to do anything and sometimes just vegetate on the sofa half asleep and half awake. The heat also makes you just want to lie down. 

I haven´t kicked mine for a while, they´re getting quite good at not getting under my feet. Just laughing at Houdini trying to jump out of his cage, he´s missed a few times the last couple of days and just falls back on the floor. I don´t think any of them are up for much binkying and running, they all seem to be quite subdued at the moment with the hot weather.


----------



## whitelop

I love liver too! Its so good with gravy and onions! I can't cook it because I can't touch it, but if someone else cooks it; I will eat the hell out of it. LOL I like the fried chicken livers from KFC though, thats where I normally get them. I love them. My husband is always so grossed out, because I can't stop eating them until they're all gone. Its like they call to me and I have to eat all of them. I actually want some today. haha. I think I'll get some on my way to get my husband from work. 

Anyway, I said the other day how I was so tired and lazy feeling. I'm not sure if I've mentioned this before, but I have a hard time with pasta. Whenever I eat pasta it takes me like 2 days to recover from all the carbs. Whether its the carbs or the gluten, I have a hard time. So I ate pasta Sunday and Monday and felt like crap both days! So no more pasta at all. I had to go walk a few miles yesterday to sweat out all the crap out from the pasta. I'm going to replace the regular pasta with some spaghetti squash I think. 

So last night while I was walking in the park, I saw a black cat. Of course I had my dog with me, so I couldn't get close to it. Then I remembered that someone told my mom that they saw a cat in the park and petted it and it was really friendly. So I think its the same cat. It looked like it was pregnant though. Its been there for like a month. I went today and bought a new kennel today and got a couple cans of food to try to lure it to me and put it in the kennel to get it. I couldn't find the cat, but I did find a food bowl and cup of water because someone is feeding it. I left a note with an unopened can of cat food with my moms number on it. So hopefully whoever is feeding it will help us to get the cat. If its pregnant I'll have to take it in for an emergency spay. BUT my eyesight is terrible, so it might not have been pregnant fat but maybe just has worms from eating mice and stuff. My barn cat looks pregnant even though he's a neutered boy, but he has perpetual worms and that makes him look pregnant. I'm hoping the cat just has worms! Lets all hope for that. Either way I think that I'm going to have a new cat soon, which sort of sucks. But maybe I can find it a home. I just haven't told my husband yet! haha. I have to talk to him about it today. Its a smaller black cat, I haven't had a black one in a few years. I do like black cats. 

AJ went to the doctor today and he's 37 inches tall and 32 lbs. He's like in the 93 percentile for height and 83% for weight. He's big! haha. She also said that he's really advanced for his age, because he knows the ABCs and 123s. But I'm a little worried about his colors. Part of me thinks that he can't match the color to the word yet, but part of me thinks that he actually is color blind. But his doctor said its hard to tell yet, its usually easier to tell when they're like 3-4. I also don't know if there is any colorblindness in either sides of our families. She said its mostly hereditary.

Anyway, I have a ton of stuff to do today! OHHH! I stopped at this little coffee bar this morning and went through the drive through. I didn't know what I wanted so I told the guy to surprise me with anything iced in a 20oz size. He gave me a black and white with whipped cream. Its like chocolate and milk and heaven all rolled into a cup! It was great! I drank it in like 2 minutes flat, got shaky and feel GREAT! Just need to go drink some more coffee and I'll be unstoppable!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I know what you mean with carbs. I don´t really eat that many although I do like rice, pasta and potatoes but don´t really cook it that much as the sugars make me put on weight. I must admit that when my sister´s here and we all eat gluten free apart from the odd bit of bread, I do feel loads better and less bloated. I am sometimes tempted but there are just odd things that I really miss like crackers. 

I did so laugh at your black cat story, how you jumped from one thing to another, being with you must never be dull for your hubby. 

Seems like AJ is doing fine so wouldn´t worry, I´m sure he´s fine with his colours as well. 

Your surprise sounded lovely, if I did that, I bet you I´d get something totally disgusting that I hated.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I hope you can catch the black cat and hopefully find him/her a home or keep it. I wonder if the cat is pregnant. It'll probably be easy to find out once you catch him/her.

AJ sounds like he's pretty healthy! He's probably not color blind since he's seems pretty healthy!

That drink sounds awesome! Making me hungry for one reading this, lol.


----------



## whitelop

So today has been the longest day of my life. My bestie, her mom, AJ and I went shopping ALL day long. It was ridiculous. All I have to show for it is some leggings! LOL I have to go back to the store tomorrow and get a new shirt and something for my mom. I also STILL have to get a gift for my bestie for the bridal shower. I can't believe I still haven't gotten something yet. 

I didn't get the cat today. She got away. The lady that was helping us, accidentely let her out of the kennel and she ran off. Hopefully she'll get her tomorrow. She IS pregnant, like SUPER pregnant, so I'll probably have kittens. Good god. What am I going to do? Hopefully that lady will help us find homes for the kittens because I really can't have that many cats. Oh god. I need a freaking vacation. 

I'm so tired. I still have so much to do in my house, since I haven't been home all day. And tomorrow I will be spending all my time cooking and making cupcakes. So tomorrow is going to be a long day too, then Saturday is the day of the shower and thats a long day too! Ugh. After my friends wedding is all over, I think I need to go on a honeymoon...by my **** self. 

My dog got into the trash today and ate like 8 pieces worth of chicken...bones. I hope he doesn't die because they splinter. He was really mad that I left the whole day though. And probably because I didn't take him for a walk yesterday. He's feeling neglected, so I guess I have to take him for a walk tomorrow. 

Today is 'game-day' in my state. Its like the big game between Clemson University and University of South Carolina. Good lord, I have never seen so much orange and purple or garnet in my life! People are flying flags with USC or Clemson on them. It was crazy, everyone had their favorite teams gear on. 
My husband went to the Panthers game tonight too, with my dad. The Panthers are playing the Steelers, which is my husbands favorite team! So he's pretty excited, since he hasn't seen them play since he was a kid. They should have a good time as the pre-season games are always better. 

I have to do some stuff and get my poor child into bed. 
I hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Mmmm cupcakes. I haven't been to see your blog in forever! How's Ellie? Hope Woody is ok and no upset tummy or anything from the bones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## whitelop

Ellie is good and I think Woody is okay from the bones. Hes not dead so that has to be a good sign, but I can't imagine trying to poop out bones! LOL

I'm drinking my first good, strong cup of coffee in two days! Iced coffee and weak Kureg coffee just don't do it for me. So I made some extra strong coffee this morning, drank coffee from the pot without is finishing brewing(the really strong cup!) and I'll drink like 3 more cups and I should have enough energy to get all the stuff done today that I need to get done! 

So Ellie this morning was so funny. I was cutting up an apple for AJ. I gave her a grape already, but apples are her bunny kryptonite. I took a slice for myself, and held it down for her to get a few bites. She got mad that she couldn't have the whole thing, grunted and boxed my hand! haha. She's so crazy. But I know how to get her to come and love on me, with a plate full of apple slices. I did that the other night and she was my best friend! I think apples are her new favorite food. 

I still have some pictures that I need to upload. Someone remind me later! 

Happy Friday! I hope everyone gets a lot done so you can enjoy the weekend!


----------



## whitelop

Really quick before I actually close my computer and get to doing stuff. haha. 
My house is being taken over by spiders. Like, I have no control over it. They're everywhere and they're getting bigger. They're not just St. Andrews Cross spiders or Orb Weaving spiders, they're WOLF spiders who are as big as my freaking hand. 

Last night, I had to go out to the car at like 10:30 to get some stuff out, I left the front door open to have the light on the car because its SO dark at my house. I got my stuff, came back in with full hands and as I was shutting the door I saw something on the floor. It sort of blended in, until I got closer and realized it was a HUGE spider. I didn't know what to do and I didn't want it to run, so I put my cat food tupperware scoop on top of it and then put an antique iron on top of that! haha. I felt like that was safe enough, I told my husband when he got home from the game. 
So just a few minutes ago, AJ went into the front room where the spider is. He like threw the french door open really wide and I realized that I had a massive spider under a cup in the front room! I yelled spider and ran into the room. I saw a spider struggling on the floor! I was like ohgodohgodohgod. I looked under the cup and THAT spider was there, so there was ANOTHER ONE! It was equally as large as the one under the cup! So I grabbed another cat food cup and put it over the second one. Yes, it does seem like I have an abundance of cat food cups in the front room, because I always seem to feed the barn cat on the way outside to the car and I put them on the table and walk out! haha. But I'm so thankful for the cups! 

I can't wait for my husband to get home. He needs to kill some spiders. I'm grossed the hell out now! Why are they coming in? Is it because it was like 100* yesterday?


----------



## PaGal

Good luck with the cat! Hopefully by the time she would have kittens and they would be old enough to find homes for them the kitten population won't be so large. When our cat passed and we were looking for another there were very few kittens out there. Now though there are tons of kittens, guess that's why I still have three. 

Good luck also with the next few busy days, I don't envy you there! 

We have the same problem with bugs here. It's living in the country. It's funny because the girls would holler about a spider and we told them to kill it and then clean it up, you're in the country. I swear the one time it took the three of them, a flyswatter and a shoe almost an hour to kill that thing. I recently taught them how much easier it is to suck them up with the vacuum hose. Ha!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Is the lady who let her out accidentally going to keep her cat after she or you catches her? Hopefully the kittens will be able to get good homes!

Good to hear Woody isn't dead, hopefully he'll be fine.

We have wolf spiders as well here. Not too many of them but sometimes I look up and see one sitting on the ceiling. They are so creepy!


----------



## whitelop

Well the cat is a stray. The lady caught her Wednesday night and kept her at her house. Then on the car ride to the park to me us, the cat pooped and peed in the crate. So the lady tried to let her out and grab her to clean the crate out and my mom couldn't get the words out fast enough to tell her not to open the door. I was like 2 minutes away when it happened. And when she opened the door the cat took off. The lady almost got her hands on her but then she ran off again. Thank god, we were in the same park she got the cat from, so the cat knew where she was. 

No, the lady isn't going to keep her. I'm going to foster her and the kittens until we can find them all homes. Then, once the kittens are weaned, I'll spay the mama cat and get the kittens shots. That way, they'll be taken care of before they go to their new homes. The lady who is helping us, is going to help us find homes for the kittens too. I hope to god, that the cat only has like 1 or 2 kittens and not like 10. She's a super tiny cat, so I hope its only like 2. My old cat Smedley was tiny like that when she had her kittens 12 years ago. She had the Fat Cat and another named Rufus that we had to have put to sleep a few years ago. Smedley only weighs 4 lbs, she's been the same size since she came to us at 6 months old. This stray cat is the same size, so hopefully there will only be 2 kittens in there. Lets all keep our fingers crossed. 

I usually kill the spiders, but these are WAY too big for me to kill and not pee my pants. They're like the size of my palm! I'm not a huge sissy, but these are just too big. haha. So my husband can kill them when he gets home. Or maybe they'll just die under the cups and we can just suck them up with the vacuum! I USUALLY just suck them up, but they're huge and I think they would fight the suction and come back and get me! Now I'm all freaked out though, my cat lightly brushed my leg and I screamed because I thought a giant spider was on me! 

Ugh, I think its cupcake time.


----------



## JBun

I hate spiders! No matter how small, they have crossed the line when they enter my house. You're much kinder to them then I would be. Hey, at least we don't have those camel spiders here. I was so freaked out by their description I wouldn't even google it to see what they looked like, as I didn't want to have nightmares about them. ETA: Just saw your last post. Just kill the things, you'll feel better  Take a big shoe and SPLAT!

I'm convinced sugar is like crack to rabbits. They turn into these frantic little beasts if they think sugar is involved. One of my old rabbits used to attack and climb all over me if she ever heard the rustle of a candy wrapper, or any wrapper for that matter. It's kind of cute though, how they perk up if they think there's a treat to be had.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha Jenny, you are so right. The crinkle of a packet or wrapper and they go mad. Mine do that when I pick up the craisin bag, it´s like they´re going to get a fix lol. 

I´m OK with spiders, well the normal house spiders, I usually try and put them out, keeps the bug population down.


----------



## whitelop

This has been the longest weekend ever. 
Friday night I had to help get last minute things together for the bridal shower. Well, last minute things turned into all night doing stuff. So I was there until after 3 am. I had to drive the 25 minutes home, then went to bed at like 4. Couldn't fall asleep until like 5. Then at like 7, I heard this crash, then bang then scatter. I didn't get up because I didn't know what it was and thought maybe it was the rabbit acting crazy. I did have to get up like 10 minutes later because I kept hearing this thumping and it was shaking the house. So I thought someone was trying to break in, so I went downstairs and didn't hear anything at the front door. I went into the kitchen and saw that there was a layer of cat food all over the floor. I found Ellie in the corner and she was thumping. Thats what I was hearing, her thumping for me to save her! haha. She was fine! 
But there was a ceiling tile in the floor. It fell from the ceiling and scared the crap out of Ellie. That was at 7am, after 2 hours of sleep, I woke AJ up and I had to start my day. 
Then the bridal shower. I ran around from 7am until like 7pm. Running on no food, 2 hours of sleep, 9 cups of coffee, 3 cokes and I never stopped moving. It was like I was a shark and if I stopped moving I would die! 
Everything for the bridal shower went off without a hitch! It was great. We played games, everyone ate a lot of food. It was good. Then we had to bust our butts to clean everything up and get everything put together. It was exhausting. 

My MIL kept AJ for the night and my husband and I were able to go out to dinner! We went to a pizza place, ate lots of pizza, I drank 2 beers and got some hot wings. It was delicious! Then we came home, watched The Walking Dead and I finally went to bed at 11 and slept until 10am. It was great! 

I'm still so tired, but I got so much stuff done! Now to drink some more coffee and get some more stuff done!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Wow! Sounds like you had quite the two day! Dang, poor Ellie must've been scared to death! Ha. I would've been too. Glad the bridal shower was a blast and y'all got to have sweetie and honey time. Wings sound real good right now. Mmmm.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## PaGal

Glad you got a lot done and everything went well. After nothing to eat and all that coffee you'll have to spend the next week eating healthy to recover.

Poor Ellie! I am sure that must have really frightened her. I'm glad you did get up. Lord knows what she might have done with the ceiling tile once she recovered from her fright.


----------



## whitelop

I don't think that she would have stopped thumping! I think she was thumping to call me downstairs. Poor girl. She's fine, I just have to get my husband to put the ceiling tile back in now. Stupid old house. Its only like a 12 x 12 one anyway, so its not super huge. Thank god. 

Oh I feel like crap. Friday was nothing but fast food. Yesterday was the first day of eating healthy in like 2 days and my body is not happy about it. More healthy eating and lots of exercise to work off that dang taco bell I ate at like 2am the other night! haha. And I had more coffee than I care to think about. I have one of those big 22 cup percolators for parties. So I had like 12 cups, and filled like 10 for people to drink. When I went to clean it out, I realized that there was a big cup left and pour it into my cup, grinds and all! I didn't even have any sugar because it was packed away and I just put milk in it. It was bitter, semi-cold and strong. I chugged it standing in the parking lot then had a spaz attack when we got to the house! Haha. I was jittery and crazy feeling. My body was SO tired and my mind was SO awake. It was a confusing experience. 

My husband is home from work today, since its the holiday. But it doesn't even feel like Monday, it feels like Sunday because I lost my Saturday to a bridal shower. haha. 

And I did something to my wrist, dead-lifting a huge bucket of ice. It hurts! haha. It will be fine, I just over worked it. 

Ellie has been SO good. Since I haven't been home or willing to take care of her, she has been out in the kitchen doing her own thing. My husband always forgets to let her out of her cage or forgets to put her back in. So my fear with that is that she escapes her cage and doesn't have any hay or water while we're gone or whatever. So leaving her out seemed like the best thing to do. She's mostly awake during the day and doesn't get into much at night (I'm knocking on wood as I type this!) But pretty much everything is bunny proofed, she can't get to any of the cords. She's been using her litter box like a champ! I'm really proud of her. Its that time between her being super hormonal and crazy, so she's a good rabbit this week! 
The only thing I can remember that she did wrong was my fault. I have like 2 more of those bins that she uses for a litter box, the white laundry sorter things. I use one for like my 'everything' basket, its small and easy. So I had my bathmat and something else in the basket from the dryer and I was waiting for my clothes to dry to take from the dryer. So the basket was in front of the dryer. I guess she saw that it was the same basket and peed in it. It was okay though, there was only pee on like one thing. Because my guess is that she got on top of the bath mat, and peed over the edge and it went into a little divet thing in the basket and didn't touch anything else. But a pair of AJ's shorts did get shoved into that pee puddle and I had to rewash them. LOL 
Over all she's done really well. 

Happy Monday, hope everyone has a good...Labor Day? Memorial Day? I always get them confused.


----------



## JBun

I'm glad the tile didn't actually land on her. Yep, stupid old houses! It's always something with them. That's kind of cute that Ellie kept thumping for you. At least she knows you're her protector 

That's funny about her peeing in the laundry basket. I guess that's what we get for training them to pee in plastic bins. Any old bin will do.

I'm glad the bridal shower went well.


----------



## whitelop

I know stupid old houses! I think my washing machine is leaking too! Ugh. I'm ready to move. I just want to move. I don't want to talk about my house, I'm really not happy right now. 

Anyway, I've started feeding my old cat canned food. Shes like 13 and we usually feed them canned food as they get older to make sure that they're getting enough moisture and they're not breaking their teeth on dry food. Smokey is the only one who really knows what cans sound like, so she will almost attack me when it comes to a can! haha. I have to feed her a little spoonful in the middle of the kitchen and then I have to feed the old cat a big bowl in Ellie's cage. So they don't fight over the can. haha. Its so stupid. But Smokey hunts the old cat and she's big and mean. Even just now, Smokey attacked the old cat when she jumped onto the arm of the couch! Ugh. Cats. 

My husband tried to pick Ellie up last night and she wasn't having it! He can still feel her little boobies! I think its weird. Then she got down and thumped like crazy at him. It was really loud and it shook the house! Just like the other morning. He was like, 'wow that IS loud, no wonder you got up.'

And I'm about to over share something with you guys! I have a rash right where my bra wire meets my skin. Its really bad, its been like this for like a week or so. Its because I've been sweating so much and my bra has been wet. Its so annoying and itchy. Has that happened to anyone else? I think Kaley's bra melted to her. I got some ointment for mine and its already improved, but every time I work out it comes back because of my sports bra! Sometimes it sucks have sensitive skin. Is it because I'm Irish? Sounds weird, but my friend is really Irish and her skin is really sensitive too. So is my dads. 

I have to clean Ellie's litter box today. I procrastinated yesterday and now its grossly full and she's peed over the edge like 3 times. Ugh. Its my fault though. Yesterday exercise trumped litter box cleaning and I just made more work for myself. Because now, I have to do my whole kitchen floor! 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## kmaben

Color blindness. Inherited from the father. If hubby isn't color blind chances are AJ isn't color blind. 
Probably a heat rash from excessive sweating. Try a drying agent before exercising or bouncy around like you do. I say drying agent but the only thing that comes to mind is baby powder and that sets my excema off. Good luck!


----------



## whitelop

Kaley, are you Irish? 

I'm been shoving a paper towel under my bra and its helped keep my skin a little more dry than it would have normally been. My husband told me to put some diaper rash cream on it! hahah. He might not be too far off. They also make these cotton under-bra liners that I might get. LOL I can't wait for winter. 

I don't think that there are any colorblind people in my husbands family. I guess colorblindness doesn't run in the family, but being an a-hole definitely does.


----------



## kmaben

My roots are predominantly Scottish. Pale skin, red hair, an inordinate love for the word F*ck and fried foods.

Morgan you slay me sometimes. Hopefully AJ breaks the mold for a-holeish-ness


----------



## whitelop

Are my Scottish roots where my love for the F word and fried foods comes from? I'll just thank my dad for that! My dads side is English and Scottish, then when they got to America they mixed with some Cherokee Indians. (But I got none of that color) And my moms side is mostly Irish and Belgian. Lots of red hair on that side, including mine. And I'm pasty pale. I have a pair of khaki shorts that are tanner than I am. LOL 

Now I totally want to make Scotch Eggs, but my husband doesn't like them. 

I don't know where my husbands family is from. I think his moms side is from England, I'm pretty sure that her great great grandfather had to flee England because he committed murder. Yeah, thats awkward. But I'm not sure where his dads family is from, they're Catholic, but they could be from anywhere in Europe and be Catholic. I know there are a lot of Polish people in Pittsburgh and Croatian people. So maybe they're Polish? Who knows. They drink a lot and they're all REALLY cold-hearted. I don't know if that has anything to do with nationality though! haha.


----------



## PaGal

I have no Scottish blood but apparently should have. I can say I love so much Scottish including bagpipes. The sound instantly makes me happy. 

I realized last night my hubby is kind of like yours. I had to do the girls hair and it was taking some time so I asked hubby to give Thump a pinch of pellets and then lock him in his cage and let Laverne and Shirley out. About an hour later I went into the bun room and noticed Laverne and Shirley had tore up a bunch of the carpeting. Doesn't look like they ate any. I always move a section of Xpen to block that area so they don't eat the carpet but hubby has no idea what I do with them all. I better out live the buns and never be hospitalized.

I don't think being cold hearted and drinking points to any particular nationality but wouldn't it be cool if it did then you could ask every one you meet their nationality and avoid them if they were that.


----------



## whitelop

I love bagpipes. When we lived in our first apartment, everyday at like 8pm someone in a neighborhood like a mile away would play their bagpipes. We would sit outside and listen to them. It was really really nice. 

Yes, my husband is oblivious to what goes on with my animals. I've already told him that if I die before any of them, to just put them all to sleep. I actually told him that either Jenny or Kaley would take Ellie and he could probably handle the cats on his own. But I would really worry about my rabbit if it were just him keeping her. 

I feel like crap today. I don't know whats going on. I drank my coffee this morning, then at like noon ate a turkey wrap and it made me feel so sick. Enough that I had to take a nap to get over the feeling. Its okay now, but I still feel weird. My nap made me feel like...I just got up from a nap. I need some coffee and to do some stuff. haha. Maybe if I get moving I'll feel better, hopefully I can go walk today too.

Oh and on another note. I think I may have found a house. Its in my moms neighborhood, which is a great neighborhood like right between two parks. So keep some fingers crossed.


----------



## Chrisdoc

It´s really funny when you start looking at your roots. I´m part Irish, my surname is definitely Irish, no mistaking that. I used to do Irish dancing when I was younger. I always remember that when Riverdance got big my mom said "I told you you should have stuck at it". Yes mom, what would I have done for the ten or so years between me finishing dancing and Riverdance becoming big...she was the one who insisted you needed an education. Can´t win sometimes. I have lots of Scottish friends and yes, they´re all big drinkers and very loud. At my bf´s birthday party last year, everyone got drunk, singing karaoke very loud and dancing very badly and they were filmed doing it as well. 

That´s so funny with your hubby and the animals. I don´t know what would happen to my boys if I wasn´t there, it´s a big worry. I´m probably going back to England for a few days in October and I´m already worrying about it.


----------



## whitelop

Have you guys ever seen your buns spread their back toes out? I went into the kitchen a little while ago and Ellie laid down and then she spread her back toes out, to like stretch her foot. It was so weird looking! haha. Their toes are long, but its hard to see because of their foot fur. 

I'm watching this show with AJ and its called Elliot Kid or something like that, I'm really disterbed by this show! The main character in the show is like delusional. I get that kids have wild imaginations but he's got like early, early on-set schizophrenia. He's super paranoid about everything and he can't be talked out of it. He gets lost in his own delusions and even the consequences of his actions don't stop him from acting like that. Its really weird. Its a cartoon and I really don't like it. I just had to change it, it was super disturbing. 

I think that all the electronics in my house are in cahoots with each other. My PS3 remote's batteries died yesterday, now my camera batteries are dead. I can't take a picture of Ellie in all her adorable flopped goodness! I guess, I need to break down and get the rechargeable battery thing and the batteries. That would probably be more environmentally friendly and better for us, money-wise. 

Last thing, I read AJ stories every night after we put toys up and he has the best book ever. Its called A Pocket Full of Kisses. Its a sequel to The Kissing Hand. But its got raccoons in it and it has the BEST story with it. I highly suggest that you guys try to find it. It made me teary the first time I read it. Its one book I'll always read. 

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Awww I loved the book The Kissing Hand. Will you read it to me by reading to a camera and then upload the video to YouTube so I can see? Lol.haha, you and those tv shows! Ha! I think you're on to something, I think you're so good at managing the tv shows that AJ watches. I think Courage the cowardly dog messed me up. :/ seriously.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, mine spread the toes of their back feet when they´re grooming. It´s so funny when they stick that leg out like that. 

I must admit some of the kids show these days are a bit weird, don´t know if I´d let my kids watch if I had any. 

You seem pretty good at monitoring and choosing what AJ watches and it´s great that he loves you reading to him.


----------



## whitelop

I only have A Pocket Full of Kisses, I wish I had The Kissing Hand. I might try to find it, the next time I'm in town. You want me to read you A Pocket Full of Kisses, Katie? haha. 

I do try to put on educational things for AJ. But sometimes we just watch Spiderman. He likes the stuff where they read because he can pick out the letters. We're watching Super Why right now, its a PBS show. He really likes it! Its for like 4 year olds. I always sing the theme song, its hilarious. My husband always knows when we've been watching it because the theme song is stuck in my head. LOL 

I read him all kinds of books. There are some I refuse to read because they're not good. But there are some that I enjoy. I don't really care for Dr. Seuss, its hard to read aloud and they're confusing. But a lot of the Scholastic books are really good! I can't wait for him to be older, so he understands them!


----------



## PaGal

I actually bought a bagpipe chanter years ago which is what you start off with to learn how to play. I just don't have the time, I didn't then either which is a shame because I knew an older gentleman that played and was willing to help me out. In fact we have him play at my then FIL funeral which he would have loved.

Good luck with the house. It's really wonderful when you find the right one. It can make all the difference in the world.

My electronics are in cahoots as well. Our batteries for our camera barely hold a charge anymore. My cell phone battery doesn't hold a charge for as long as it used to. I would get a new one but was hoping to get an iphone4 and service for that and get rid of my old cell and the house phone. And we just had to replace all of the smoke alarm batteries. Stupid things kept going off the one day because the batteries were low. I couldn't get them to stop no matter what I did till I finally took them apart and removed the batteries. Dog was going nuts, buns were going crazy and I may have hearing loss in one ear.

I have always like Dr.Seuss as his made up words are fun but it can be difficult reading out loud. The book both twins learned to read first was Cat In The Hat. The one twin drove her sisters crazy reading it so much as they always wanted to read out loud up till a year or so ago. My mother used to read Yertle The Turtle to us which is the only thing I can really remember her doing like parents do when I was young. I bought it and read it to my kids and bought it to read to the girls and then bought it and gave it to my daughter for the boys. There are a lot of good childrens books out there. Just wait till AJ is in school and they have the book fair.

I always volunteer to help with the book fair because the little kids are so much fun and I like seeing all of the new books. A few years back one girl burst out into tears after seeing the book Mama Llama. Found out her mother just passed away. It was so heart breaking.

Thumper stretches out his toes a lot when he is grooming. All of us girls squeal when we see it. It's just so darn adorable.


----------



## whitelop

I know right, the toe thing! Its so cute and funny! 

I loved the book fairs when I was a kid! Those were always the best. I remember getting the book lists too and picking out books to buy and then they deliver them to the class. I love Scholastic and they're great with all their different books. 

So today has been a good day, I've gotten a lot done today. BUT every time I eat something I get really nauseous. I don't know why, its annoying though. I want to take a nap, but AJ just got up. I wish my stomach would stop being weird! Ugh.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yes I have The Kissing Hand. It would be awesome if you read me A Pocket Full of Kisses hahahah! But you have to do the voices like my mommy does hahaha!!!!!! X'D 

I used to love book fairs as well. 

It would be really neat to be able to lay the bagpipes, hell, any instrument. Ha. I can play heart & soul on the piano....yep. Proud of that. 



Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...Not pregnant are you? Ha!

Katie...if you want to play an instrument and don't really care what, you should look into a djembe. It's an African drum. I used to take classes at our local college and loved it. The instructor always said if you can count to four you can play. You could learn on your own at home by getting some instructional dvd's or by searching for somewhere in your area that might have classes. I love playing when no one is home, it's like meditation and it will leave me feeling energized and happy for a few days. My instructor was Jim Donovan from Rusted Root. He has a website. Sells items and I believe he also has links so you might be able to find classes though it. I love playing alone but also really enjoyed the classes and playing with others and we always had all age groups from say 18 up to 70.


----------



## whitelop

Nope not pregnant! It was the sandwich meat! I guess it has too much gluten in it or something. I've been having a difficult time with pasta, so I'm going to take a stab in the dark and say I'm having a hard time with the gluten in things. Sandwich meat, isn't even a real thing. Its a pretend food that never goes bad, its not made of real things, only fillers. So no more sandwich meat...ever.

My husband and I also vowed yesterday that we're not eating fast food again. Since now America is trying to open up the food trade with China, to allow American cows to go there. They're starting with chickens being shipped from the states to China, to be made into nuggets, then shipped back to the US. Can you believe that? I'll never eat or feed my kid another chicken nugget, if I don't make it my **** self. So no more fast food or crap. I can't handle it, my body can't handle it. Its so just dang bad for you! 

I gave Ellie some packing paper today and she is happier than a pig in poop! LOL She's been playing in it and shredding it. I got it from my bestie, who got it in a package. Its like 30 feet of paper. I rolled it all up and brought it home. She's got paper for a long time now! And she loves it! 

When my husband gets home, we're going to go for a walk. He's going to play disc golf I guess, but I'm walking. I can't wait. I haven't been but once this week and I need to get out there! LOL I've gotten SO much stuff done today, I'm so proud of myself. I've done everything off my list plus some. Now all thats left is cooking dinner, switching the wash and starting another load. Then I'll be done with the wash! YAY for me! 

Happy Thursday!


----------



## PaGal

We try not to eat fast food ourselves, some times we just can't help it as we are not home to cook and there isn't time for a sit down meal meaning sometimes we have to eat while driving somewhere. Mostly we cook, more me than hubby now. When we do eat out we try to go to our favs which all cook good food and most have descent prices. 

My hubby makes chicken nugget type food. He uses his own breading and they are so good. I always have him do extra because one meal is not enough for me so I'll have the extra for lunch the next day.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I try not to eat fast food either. Funnily enough I had chicken strips today (they´re grown up chicken nuggets lol) which I make with gluten free breadcrumbs and sesame seeds. I just love them and haven´t eaten a frozen or fast food nugget in years, I just don´t enjoy them, they´re never as good as my own. 

I´ve also decided to cut down on my gluten intake...less bread, less pasta and even less carbs. I´m sure I´ll feel much better, I always do when my sister´s here and we can´t have any gluten and I eat less bread cos I feel sorry that she has to watch us eating all that stuff. Only thing I can´t resist is crackers and cheese....aw well, I am trying :wink


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thanks Denise! I love Rusted Root! And my favorite movie from a kid was The Lion King, and I like the African music in it  if I didn't have so much on my plate, dog training, agility classes, trying to manage my dads businesses (3 of them!), painting (still want to take actual classes), keeping Leo happy all the time, having two rabbits and soon-to-be two dogs...I would totally do it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh and crackers and cheese is like...the bomb. I couldn't live without crackers and cheese!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## PaGal

Katie...well you can keep it in mind for the future.

That has been my snack lately, crackers and cheese. I'm not a morning person and my stomach is completely against eating breakfast but sometimes I get hungry too early for lunch but can eat something simple. Cheese and crackers are great for that.


----------



## whitelop

I love cheese. BUT my husband just read an article that about cheese, like American cheese. Its so much NOT a cheese that the FDA wanted to call it "embalmed cheese-like product" or something like that. Just to say how it wasn't even remotely close to being a cheese. But they settled for "cheese by-product" instead. It makes me scared for all the cheeses you buy at the grocery store. Are they real cheese? I'm having some food issues if you couldn't tell. 

As for the fast food, the town we neighbor and are in the most, has a great organic grocery store. That store sells premade food, from their organic and whole foods. They have pizza, pastas, sandwiches, burgers, soups, salad bar. So its like eating "fast" food because its already cooked, but its SO much better for you because its made with good preservative free food. They cook it everyday and their breakfast is delicious! So if we don't go to a restaurant to eat we'll go to the Earth Fare to get dinner. 
I wish we lived in Europe and I had better access to markets and butchers and deli's. I've been trying to talk my husband into it. His company has a third part to it thats in Finland. I would totally live in Finland. 

This morning started out crappy! I came down, my cat had peed in the floor. I had to get that up before doing anything. The whole time I'm cleaning it, Ellie is running around me and biting me and trying to bite my scrubber and jumping over the pee river. I wasn't happy with her. She also ripped open my package of paper towels and ripped open a roll! So while I'm fighting with Ellie, AJ is in the living room "mommy, mommy, mommy, mommy, mommy, mommy, mommy, mommy, mommy, mommy." I was like WHAT?! "I found car, I found car, I found car" times 50. Until I finally told him to be quiet. It was ridiculous. I guess its going to be one of those days where he just doesn't stop talking. It was like that the other day too. Sometimes...he's annoying. I guess its only going to get worse until he's a moody teenager and he stops talking to me all together. 

Now I can still sort of smell pee and I'm SO MAD! I hate these cats sometimes. Its the old one and she's a big ole B! There are two litter boxes in the kitchen. I would rather her use Ellie's boxes than my floor, but she's never liked using the litter box. She never did, even before she was old and senile. I'm still mad though. 

Ugh. Not a great way to start the day. Hopefully I can get into a better mood and get some things done. Thank god I got so much done yesterday and the day before. 

Happy Friday! Hopefully everyone elses days started out better than mine!


----------



## kmaben

Have you heard of the comedian Kat Williams? He does a bit about stuff nobody told him when having a kid. "All I wanted was for my baby to talk. No one ever told me that once he started he would never stop!"
People are so excited to hear their kids first word. Then it's down hill from there. Sorry about your morning even though it's pretty funny. To me. On this side looking in!


----------



## PaGal

Sorry for the start to your day. I hate when a day starts off badly, isn't it enough that I am up?! Ha

I am eating some cheese and crackers now thanks to all the talk about cheese this morning. Ha. For years now I have sent in or taken in cheese and crackers for the kids parties at school. It is always a hit as everyone likes cheese and it's healthier than the normal cupcakes, potato chips and cookies most parents send in. 

I don't know about American cheese but it hasn't killed me yet. Ha. I only like it as grilled cheese sandwiches and on burgers. Otherwise I can't stand it. I should try a different cheese though for making those things as I'm sure other cheeses could taste so much better.


----------



## whitelop

Haha. I love Kat Williams. 
But its the truth, I couldn't wait for AJ to talk to be able to tell me whats going on. I just didn't take into consideration that he would tell me EVERYTHING that was going on. All the cars and trucks and jeeps we see. Yes, he knows the difference. Telling the barn cat hello, 30 times. Then telling him by 10 times because he's being put into the car. That was the other day. Bronco, the barn cat, just sat there and was like "dude, stop." 
Now he's on a "found" kick. Where if I find something, he found it. I pull a remote from the couch cushion, he's like "I found 'mote!" I'm like, alright your little politician baby, you will not take credit for what I did! He says he finds everything though. 
He's crazy and sometimes I have to laugh because he's so serious. 
He holds his hands out and asks for food. He has to eat everything that I eat, even if he has a mouth full of food. He comes and asks for bites, will cry if you don't feed him, so you sort of have to. 

I love that he doesn't say things the right way. I think its hilarious that he asks in such a serious way but the word is pronounced incorrectly. Like he calls Smedley the cat, Swebby. LOL Its hilarious! Smedley is a hard name though, so I get it. 

But sometimes after he's been talking to me all day and he's said "mommy" like 150,000 times, I've had enough. I can only hear mommy so many times before my head wants to cave in. That doesn't make me terrible does it?


----------



## kmaben

No not terrible at all! I think it makes you rather patient. I'd be done after like 12 times.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I think I could live without most food but not without cheese. I love it but try not to buy my favourites that often as it´s really fattening. I love swiss gruyere and emmental and soft cheeses like Brie, Camembert and Cambazola and the Spanish cured cheeses are just gorgeous. One of my favourite meals is a really good cheese board with grapes, fresh bread, crackers and a really good red wine....heaven lol.


----------



## whitelop

Chris, that is also one of my favorite meals. Brie cheese, is my favorite cheese.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love a good soft Brie but I really like any cheese, the older and smellier, the better. You definitely have to come to Spain Morgan, there are some fabulous cheeses here. :yes:


----------



## PaGal

I love listening to little kids talk. They are so funny but I get hearing it all day as being too much. My son was in the "why" stage when I learned to drive. I always said I would not be easily distracted as I had to learn while answering a million why questions and that was just in one day. 

I had neighbors once who had a young boy. Whenever he was down I would take him with me and he'd help do laundry by throwing the clothes in the washer while I held him up, or we'd play and mostly he would get snacks. healthy ones. He couldn't pronounce my name but I became known as "hey bite" because he would say it to me constantly.


----------



## whitelop

"Bite" is just about the story of my life. All day today, AJ has been like, "hab juice, hab snack? Hab butter fanwich? Hab snack? Juice is empty! Hab juice? Bite? Mommy, can I hab bite?" 

I've gotten so much stuff done today! haha. And I did a lot of stuff yesterday. 
I had to bleach my navy blue bath mat last night. One of my cats peed on the rug and I did wash it but it still smelled. I put it in the wash again last night and dried it and it still smelled. I knew that bleaching it was the only way to get the smell out. I wasn't just going to throw it out, its Vera Wang! But the navy turned into a really nice mauve color. I like it a lot. Plus, the rug is still so nice and plush, theres not throwing it away! The smell is also gone now. 
I think I might try to find a shower curtain that matches my "new" mat, its like I just redid my bathroom! LOL 

I need to get some batteries from my camera!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love the things kids come out with sometimes. I was just talking to some friends today about a new programme that has famous people and their kids and they have to answer questions about each other. Some of the kids answers are hilarious. I was laughing because my friend was talking about jogging pants and one of the kids last week said they couldn´t understand why mom spent all her time in jogging pants when she didn´t even go jogging, it did make me chuckle. I do so love the logic of young children, why do we adults always complicate things lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol Chris! That made me laugh out loud. I love my sweats but they're over-sized and only for lounging purposes lol. I have a pair of jogging pants but if we go to a hotel I bring them and sleep in em.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## whitelop

Oh are we talking about lazy pants? Thats where I am an expert. 
Because I pretty much live in yoga pants. Yep. True story. They're the best things ever, you can go out in them, you can work out in them, clean house. I do all those things, in them. LOL Half the time you can't tell if I just got done working out or just got out of bed. I like to keep people on their toes. But most of the time, I just got off the couch! 

Yesterday, I went with my husband to play disc golf. We had a good time. We went to a park that we haven't been too. My husband went as a teenager, but not since. Its been redone and it was SO nice! There was a huge lake where you can rent peddle-boats and kayaks. There is a walk way all the way around the lake, its got to be like 3 miles. I can't wait to walk it! haha. There were a ton of shelters for people to have picnics, and they were all full of families cooking hotdogs and hamburgers on the grills, those were all in the woods. But in front of the lake, there were 3 huge shelters for people. It was really nice! We were like totally surprised at the way it was, because the town it is in, is disgusting. Like a seriously gross town, where half the stores are closed and vandalized. But it had this hidden treasure of a park in its bowels! I did take a picture, I'll post it soon. 

I woke up super ill this morning. Then Ellie pissed me off. She ate the rubber strip off another dust pan. I know I left it down there, but why does she have to eat everything that is rubbery like that? Its like she gets mad at me for not giving her all the pellets she wants and she eats my things! 
Then she bit me. haha. She nipped my leg though my pants, but like my calf. I guess she was trying to get my pants, but she got me and good god it hurt! I stomped my foot at her and I think she gets it now. I gave her some pellets and she now she's happy and flopped out in front of her bowl. 
She's also really fat. LOL Fat. Round, like a rabbit ball. Oh well. 

Going to another park today, a nice one. It has a nice track on it for me to push AJ's stroller. Then it has a nice playground for AJ to play on. We went to a playground yesterday and AJ played and had so much fun. Until we had to leave, then he screamed and cried and was really dramatic when we left. LOL Then he cried in the car for like 10 minutes and I had to tell him to shut it up! He was exhausted yesterday though, he spent the afternoon at grandma's and had no nap! haha. 

Happy Sunday! Hopefully everyone gets stuff done or gets some rest!


----------



## whitelop

Okay, so y'all know how my ceiling tile fell out last week? My hub and I found out why it fell out. Because it made no sense for it to just FALL out like that. My hub was in the kitchen a few minutes ago and heard this sound in the ceiling. He was like, I think there is a cat in the ceiling! I knew it was Cali, she was the only on in. So I looked at the hole where the tile goes and there was fur on the neighboring tile. I called Cali to the hole and she popped her head out! I was SO mad.
No wonder the rabbit was so scared, not only did the tile fall from the sky, but the freaking cat did too! haha. I bet it was terrifying. 

She got in because there a cut out in the wall in our bedroom upstairs. Makes no sense, don't know why its there. I hate it. I think the junkie people who lived here before us cut it to put a dresser in front of, so they could hide their drugs in the ceiling. I'm going to fix it! And I'm going to paint that room. 
Stupid house. 

I just had to tell you guys about that, because it was so crazy. That **** fat cat!


----------



## kmaben

Morgan that's sheer craziness! Your house is sheer craziness! I hope that house goes through. You need a little peace and quiet. You could have your own DIY home show.

Had to laugh about AJ getting upset. I'm always the one laughing in the stores when kids do it to their parents.

Kai bites but only when you pick him up. When Shya bites it's because you did something bad. When Franklin bites he thinks you have food. Kai's hurt the worst but Shya's are the scariest! 

Monday I'll mail a box out to you. Went to the dragon mart. It's like a big flea market, wal-mart affordable, type HUGE mall thing. There's something in there for AJ too.


----------



## PaGal

You have been busy. I know I didn't get on here till last night and now today but you posted a lot. Ha!

I love yoga pants but I need to find some more, mine are getting faded to the point that I don't wear them out but I do wear them at home. I wear jogging pants in the winter when I'm cold but of course only at home. 

The park sounds lovely. I miss going to parks. We have them here just none close to home. In Pa we had one near by that was acres and acres. They had pavilions which also had swing sets and other play ground equipment, even some volley ball nets. each pavilion had a huge amount of ground around it so plenty of room for kids to run and you weren't bothered by other people. A river runs through it so you can fish as well. It also has trails through the woods that you can walk. I used to take the kids all of the time and we would walk. The one path had a big creek that ran parallel to it and sometimes we would walk in the creek when it was hot. 

Thumper has only bit me once and he was nibbling my pants and got a little to excited and got me. It didn't break the skin but did leave a mark. It hurt.

Crazy cats. At least you know your ceiling isn't just falling apart due to age or something.


----------



## whitelop

Oh Kaley, don't you want to come experience the craziness of my house?! Its great! We do laugh about things here, you have you. If you don't laugh, then you cry. LOL

So we've definitely decided that the Fat Cat DID fall through the ceiling. She freaked out when something fell in the kitchen last night. Ellie also freaked out, and kicked litter and poop out of her litter box. I went to my best friends house and came back to all that on the floor. 

Went to the park yesterday and walked and AJ got to play. But I swear every time we leave the playground, AJ throws a fit. He just SCREAMS. He doesn't really cry, he just follows me out and wails. Its so irritating! I got a sunburn too, its all awkward because of my tank top! LOL

Yesterday, I may or may not have put eyebrows on my dog. LOL 

OH and Ellie is a ridiculous critter! She will eat cat food or dog food when she's out of pellets, because she's "starving". I guess she eats a lot of hay at night, because shes usually almost out of hay in the morning. So in order to get my attention, she eats cat/dog food and then I feed her. She's so bad!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Eyebrows on your dog? Picture? 

Lol at Ellie! Sneakyyyyy!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## whitelop

I'll post a picture. I just have to do it! I have no batteries to put in my camera, but I do have pictures on there from before that I need to upload. I took a picture of the dog with my phone, I guess I could email it to myself since I don't have a USB right here. But my phone is on the other end of the couch and I've only have half a cup of coffee this morning and I don't know if I can reach it without a whole cup. LOL 

I swear I'm going to put my kid outside with my chickens. He's been in my front room, which is my storage room, and he's messing with stuff! I've been cleaning in there and making sure theres nothing to get to. But somehow it got my coffee percolator(<I can never spell that word). He's making me insane. Theres not much in there, but if he's not supposed to have it, he has it. He brought me an old rabbit food bowl yesterday. Good lord. 

So Ellie barely at any pellets yesterday. I don't know why and she barely ate a blueberry that I gave her. But she did eat it when I walked away. I dumped her litter boxes and put fresh hay in them and she seemed to be munching on that. 
But this morning when I went in and looked at her bowl, it was still full of pellets. It was concerning, but then I looked next to her bowl. My old cat had thrown up canned food next to Ellie's bowl and I think the smell put Ellie off her food. It was VERY gross. I guess maybe I missed it yesterday or she did it after I left and went to my dads? Either way, its gone now and Ellie is eating pellets again. But shes still eating more hay than pellets. I wonder whats going on. 
I tried to give her some simethicone yesterday and she wouldn't take it. I guess because last time I gave it to her, I accidentally squirted her in the face with it. haha. 

My spelling is way off today, I'm so glad for google spell check! Bless you little squiggly red line! 

AJ won't let me get the boogers out of his nose so I can hear his nose whistling. LOL He just won't let me do it. I have to hold him down and I always need an extra set of hands. Maybe I'll be able to get the boogers later! I told him he can't wear a shirt until I get the boogers out. LOL 

I'll post the pictures. After my coffee.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol!!!! Your life sounds hilarious! xD


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## PaGal

I hope all is well. It is not like you to be away so long. I hope nothing crazier than normal is going on.


----------



## whitelop

Everything is fine! I've just been deep cleaning my house the last few days, so I haven't been on a whole lot lately. I've stopped by to check things out, but I haven't said very much!

I'll upload some pictures tomorrow. Now, I'm off to look at craigslist for workout equipment per my husbands request!


----------



## PaGal

Ha! So your hubby sends you searching on craigslist too?


----------



## whitelop

I haven't even had coffee yet, nor have I fed AJ breakfast but I wanted to get this picture uploaded. Because I took it like 3 weeks ago and then my camera batteries died. But you guys know that!







Okay, I just got some coffee and AJ's breakfast made. So I'll tell you guys about what happened this morning. I didn't sleep very well last night, to begin with. Then at about 6 I hear this thudding noise. At first I wasn't going to go look because sometimes, my brain plays tricks on me in the night and I dream the noise and go and its nothing. But this morning, I got up and went to the kitchen. The thudding noise was my Fat Cat knocking the gate that goes between the kitchen and my living room over! When I walked into to see that, it was like being in Jurassic Park and seeing the Velociraptor enclosure ripped open! I was whisper cussing because I didn't want to wake AJ up. My laundry bucket was knocked over, the clothes were all over the floor. I was like, WTF goes on here at night?! Ellie was in the corner next to the fridge, between the wall and the chicken feed container. So it scared the crap out of her. She came out when I came in the kitchen. My Fat Cat was just enjoying some food, like she didn't just destroy the whole kitchen. Apparently, I have to put the Fat Cat out at night, so she stops destroying my house in the wee hours of the morning! 

Dear lord, could you guys imagine if Ellie had gotten out into the rest of my house? Its NOT bunny proofed at all. Hell, its BARELY baby proofed! haha. She would have destroyed everything! So when I was putting the gate up, I was looking around suspiciously. Because I knew that if she was out; I would never be able to pick her up to get her back into the kitchen. She REALLY hates being picked up. She gets all tight with her little fat body and its awkward to hold her. 
But all was well with her in the kitchen. She was a little irritating this morning when I got up to make coffee and such. haha. She's just really underfoot because she loves me. But sometimes I'm not in the mood to have her sit on my feet. LOL

So this morning, my husband really succeeded in pissing me off. I woke up at 7:45 and didn't get out of bed. I didn't want to, I was tired because of getting up at 3 then 6. So I went back to sleep. He got up between 7:45 and 8:20 and left, without waking me up. With AJ awake in his crib, bouncing around. So my big rooster is who woke me up because it was on the outside of the fence, under our windows. I got up and looked at the time, looked at the empty drive way and cussed my husband for not even attempting to wake me up! I mean, good lord! So I'm not super happy with him. He also didn't take the trash out. 

Okay, like I said in an above post I've been working on super cleaning my house. Well, I've been throwing stuff out, donating stuff, getting everything like super clean. Getting all the hidden cobwebs and actual spider webs because apparently my house is the house of the spiders. I don't have to decorate for Halloween because its already decorated! Anyway, you would think that my husband would want to help me keep everything clean and nice. NOPE. He's making it harder for me to do anything! He's been more of a slob in the last two weeks than he has been since we've been together. Its like the house was a little untidy and he was okay about putting things away, but now that its CLEAN...he's leaving grape vines on the end table and dinner plates on AJ's table. Like, WTF? Did you suddenly lose ALL your home-training? Are you like an old dog who has been house trained for 10 years and all of a sudden is incontinent? And who has gone totally deaf? Because he's also gone deaf, he hears nothing at all. 

He's making me crazy!

On a better note, I found the BEST kids show. Its called I Spy. Its like stop-action animation and its sit in the I Spy books. You know, like you have to pick out red shoes or jacks or 12 ducks, out of the page of stuff. Its like that, but in a show. They're funny, they help each other, they sing, its brightly colored, they're nice to each other and they find the things they need to find! LOL AJ is like sucked into the tv! Its helpful when I'm trying to get some stuff done. 

Last thing, I'm pressure washing my house this weekend to try to knock some spiderwebs down. I'm so excited about doing it! I'm going to clean our outdoor furniture and AJ's outdoor toys and stuff. I'm pretty stoked! I love pressure washing things! LOL 

Happy Friday!


----------



## whitelop

So one last thing. I have to tell you guys about my best friend. Mostly, because I have no one else to talk to and my mom isn't great at talking on the phone! haha. 
Anyway, she and her fiance just moved into their new house. Its a cute 3 bedroom house in a really over crowded neighborhood. They moved from her moms house. Well her mom has a shopping problem, namely, a Goodwill problem. Their house was FILLED with stuff. Like to the point that there is one place and each couch to sit because the couches are filled with stuff. None of them were willing to take responsibility for the stuff in the house. All pointing fingers at whose the crap is and whose it isn't and who should clean it and so on. Well, that kind of thing irritates me. Like, if its yours and you know that it is CLEAN IT UP! 
Her fiance is lazy as [badword]. Like so much so that I just want to be like GET OFF YOUR BUTT AND HELP YOU SLOB! Like, I will complain about my husband leaving a grape vine on the end table, but if its just one grapevine and not taking the trash out, thats the least of my worries. Her fiance will not wash his own clothes, will not pick anything up, will not wash a **** dish. Her mom would wait for him to clean the dishes that he used and it took him 2 weeks once. She left a pot sitting in the sink for 2 effing weeks waiting for him to clean it. He didn't finally one of them broke down and did it. Its disgusting. 

Anyway, so they just moved into this house. They've lived there for a week and like half their crap isn't unpacked yet. She said they have the bathroom and the kitchen unpacked but everything else is still in boxes and storage totes. HOW CAN YOU LIVE LIKE THAT? Holy god! When we moved into this house like 2 years ago, I got it unpacked in 2 days. But it took me 2 years to figure out storage stuff! LOL 
She's out of work right now, due to a back injury. So she can't go back for like 3 weeks and has to be physical therapy and everything. So her fiance is expecting her to take care of the house while she's not working. WHICH I TOTALLY AGREE WITH. Now, I get that I live in the 50's, being a house keeper, not owning a car anymore, raising the kid and tending to the animals, so I may be a little biased. But I think if you're at home all day long that is your job to keep the house running! Not sit on your ass and wait for him to get home and fight with him about what he didn't do that day! Which is what she is doing. She just can't get passed herself enough to even unpack his clothes! 

Sure he doesn't go about it the right way. He likes to make jokes about her becoming a "housewife". Which isn't funny when a man says it. My husband can say it because we joke about it. Like he asks me how work was and stuff and we laugh. Because he's a jerk and I'm an ass, so it works like that. Her fiance hasn't gotten to the point of being able to joke about it, so she gets mad when he says stuff to her. And he says things in a really jerky way, so I would be mad too. Like he thinks he's hilarious put he really owes money to the douche-bag jar. LOL. So I was on the phone with her yesterday and she was telling me all this and I was like .... YOU'RE HOME FROM WORK, YOU JUST NEED TO SHUT UP AND DO IT! STOP WHINING AND JOIN THE FORKING CLUB! I do this stuff everyday, literally ALL day long. It never ends, it never gets better. There is always laundry, there are always dishes, someone is always hungry, there is always a toilet to be cleaned or a floor to be swept, just suck it up and DO IT! You have to do it for him because he won't do it. Stop complaining about it and just do it. 

I've earned complaining about my husband, we've been together for 4 years, lived together for 3 of them and I clean up after him everyday. Her and her fiance have only been together for a year, she hasn't earned the right to complain yet, at least not in my book! And they've only lived together one on one for a week! She hasn't earned her stripes yet! LOL I know there are people who have been married longer than I have, and are older than I am, but in my house its 1955 and I'm doing it right! hahaha. 

But sometimes she just baffles me. I'm like, I do it everyday and I have for a long time. You just have to do it. But she won't. They'll be living out of boxes for the next year. Makes no sense to me. Sometimes I just want to slap people.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I really do understand you, people are so good at moaning about everything but never talk about it sensibly and never just get on with it. You´re right, how can they live out of boxes when it would be just so much easier to get the stuff unpacked and out of the way. It´s really difficult sometimes with friends to know how far to go and how much you can say. 

I went with a friend to the hospital for an operation on Wednesday as I have to go to translate for her as she doesn´t speak Spanish. We had to be there at 7.30 in the morning as she was first on the lists. Her daughter who lives over here and does work, couldn´t even be bothered to take half a day off to go to the hospital with mom and be there for her. In the end, they couldn´t operate as her gall bladder which they were going to remove was too swollen so they discharged her the same day and they have to do more tests to see what the cause was. I ended up driving her home as well as she wasn´t well enough to drive her own car. The daughter didn´t even go see her that evening after work and she didn´t arrange to have mom´s car picked up either. So my friend came back with me the next afternoon to pick up her car and then ended up doing errands for the daughter. It just makes me so mad when this happens. I really felt like going down to see her daughter and say WTF is the matter with you, you mom´s just had a serious op and you don´t see to give a s**t. But I can´t say anything to my friend as she´ll say it doesn´t matter and she´ll get annoyed with me. 

My little rant over but yes, I totally am in tune with you.


----------



## whitelop

Chris, I would have said something to the girl! I would not stand for that. Sometimes... I really dislike people. 

Like today, I went to the grocery store, like the discount one. I've just grown to hate this store now, I used to love it so much. I put all my groceries in my car and I was sitting there about to back out. I saw some people with their kids coming to the van next to my car, then they stood BEHIND my car and put drinks and ice in their cooler! I sat there for 10 freaking minutes as they wandered their fat asses around their van. Their kids were in and out of the van. Like, please, by all means put your drinks and crap in your cooler before you get to wherever you're going, but don't be inconsiderate to others trying to back out! It was like a lady, two kids, and three men and they were all gross. The guys were staring at me and being creepy. I don't like men, I don't like when they stare at me or even say hello. Especially when they're 400 lbs of disgusting. I was like don't effing look at me! 
Then finally the creepiest of the guys had the balls to motion me to back up, like I was ALLOWED to back up then. Because they were done doing whatever. I would have backed out sooner, but their kids were all over the place and I didn't want to hit a redneck kid. 

Sometimes I hate people. 

I just pressure washed my house and my outdoor furniture. The kids stuff that was outside got cleaned too! I'm filthy! I have some stuff to do in the house. I'm tired though! LOL I don't think I've actually had any coffee today! I started the day really early, with grocery stores and then taking AJ to my MIL. I might make myself an iced coffee when I go to throw a chicken in the oven. My husband is playing in a disc golf tournament today. So I'm hoping to cook a chicken before I have to go get him and then come home and heat it up when we get back home. LOL 

Yay for doing stuff! I've been so productive today! Hopefully tomorrow I'll be productive too.


----------



## PaGal

I agree with you, your friend should do the work since she is home. Our house is like the 50's as well. I do the house, the animals, the kids and most of the yard. Not because hubby isn't willing to do it or to help but because I am home all day while he is at work. When we moved I packed up everything in the house and the garage and moved almost all of it myself while he was at work. I also cleaned both houses spotless and did the unpacking, all while he was at work. Now my husband does pick up after himself. Like if he brings something from the bedroom into the den he will put it away when he is done. He also takes the dog out at night. But I do his laundry and all of that. But he also is out in the garage working after work. If he had more free time he would help more just because he feels everything should not be on my shoulders but I also feel that he shouldn't have to do most of the stuff because I am at home. 

Now if we both worked outside of the home as we did before then we both feel the work at home should be shared. And that is what we did. 

Too many people now just only ever think of themselves. It makes me hate people as well but there still are some good old fashioned valued people in this world. They are just fewer and farther between. Those are the people we surround ourselves with and avoid the rest the best we can.


----------



## whitelop

There are still good old fashioned people in this world. My friend, isn't one of them. LOL 

I'm going to rant/whine for a moment because I think I might actually cry. 
So this morning, I think I might kill some animals. At 2 am, I woke up because I heard something and got up to check it out. I distinctly heard a male voice in my house, that wasn't my husbands. So I got up. There was nothing there, of course, my brain hates me. Anyway, I get downstairs and I get a whiff of poop. I was cussing to myself about the cat who did it, Smokey. She took a massive dump in my kitchen in the middle of the **** night! I was so mad. So at 2 am, I'm cleaning the floor because of her. 
So then at like 4am my roosters start to crow. Holy cow, they are SO loud. We usually have the windows shut and the AC on and since we have window units, it muffles a lot of the sounds from outside. Rooster crowing included. Well, our windows are open and they're freaking loud. So from 4am until now, they've been crowing. All of them. There are 6. One will crow, then another, then 3 together and the other 3 together, then all 6 of them together in unison. They've finally stopped since I fed them. But its been hours of this! 
Also the amount of food I have to feed them in ridiculous! It was probably about 3 lbs of food, that they get twice a day. So thats 6 lbs of food a day, on top of 24/7 free ranging. They are SO big! I think I finally just realized that I have giant birds in my backyard! Oh my god. 

Then Ellie. This rabbit man, I just want to slap her sometimes. So every time I open my fridge, she bites at the seal at the bottom. I have to shoo her away. So this morning, I'm like trying desperately to get into my coffee creamer, but the little safety tab thing is being a pain in the butt. As I'm trying to get into it, Ellie is below me eating dog food. So I'm shooing her away with my foot and fighting with the creamer. I was about to scream! All I wanted was a freaking cup of coffee! Slept like crap for the second or third night in a row, I've lost count. Had to listen to roosters crowing all morning, fed all my animals, made AJ and my husband breakfast, so I feel like I should get to drink my mother-f'ing coffee in peace! 

Okay, I'm better now. Thanks for listening. 

I totally neglected my house stuff yesterday, made a huge mess with dinner and didn't clean it up last night because I was so tired. So today I have a lot of stuff to do. hahaha. But yesterday, my hub was finishing the last 2 rounds of his disc golf tournament. I went to my moms and we took AJ to the park, went to her barber shop so she could cut someones hair, got lunch and hung out at her house until it was time for me to pick my hub up in the afternoon. AJ played at the park for like 2 hours, he had SO much fun. It was so fun to watch him too! haha. I love the park we went to, it has the rubber mulch, that is squishy when you walk on it. So when the kids fall, it pads them and they don't get hurt! 

Anyway, I need like 6 cups of coffee to get me going today. Catch you guys on the flip side!

Happy Monday!


----------



## kmaben

haha Morgan. Both hubby and I work so it's kind of like who ever gets to what first. He's really good about cooking since I hate doing it. He gets really excited if he finds something in the crock pot because it means he doesn't have to think about dinner. I usually wash laundry but it sits in a laundry basket until one of us works up the energy to put it away. I always deal with animals because he's not as detailed as me. He has to deal with them now that I'm gone but they always look a little rattier than normal in pictures. Shya has practically turned feral.

I had a muffin episode the other day. I understand how you feel about the coffee. You're almost homicidal until you get it.


----------



## whitelop

So my friend that is getting married next month. We're in a fight right now and I realized that I've out grown her. 
I just don't care anymore. She's a crappy friend because shes selfish and she acts like she's the only one to do anything, like move in with a boyfriend or get married. So as much as it makes me a crappy friend, I just don't want to be in her wedding anymore. I'm not going to the bachlorette party this weekend because its not my thing and I just don't want to be in the wedding to deal with that. 
Not to mention, shes lazy and she doesn't listen to me. She doesn't want to do anything for her fiance and doesn't want to clean her own house, just wants to live out of boxes and brush her teeth in the kitchen. Or leave a 3 foot pile of dirty clothes and towels behind the bathroom door so you can only open the bathroom door half way. I don't need that negativity in my life, her disgusting house is negative and I don't need it. 
So I just want to leave her with her controlling 12 year old soon to be husband and watch it crash and burn. 
Not to mention, my bridesmaid dress is WAY too big and I don't think they'll be able to take it in enough to fit. Or it might not look right because it has to be altered so much. 

And she never thanked me for doing all that I did for the shower. Her mom thanked me, but she never did. All the money I spent, all the hours I stayed awake doing it, the hour and a half LATE she was for her own shower. She never said thank you and I think thats freaking RUDE! 

On an Ellie related note, she's lazy. She stays stretched out in different places in the kitchen during the day and doesn't play much or do anything. She's like the fattest laziest rabbit ever. She even stays flopped out to eat! She will lay on cardboard or paper and stretched out and chew on it like that. LOL Its insane how lazy she is. She can't even be bothered to put her head up when I come into the kitchen. Hahahaha. She plays with me in the morning, bites my pants, binkies and popcorns around. Then she eats and lays down and stays laying down all day long! LOL Fat and lazy.


----------



## whitelop

And another thing, when a person chooses Jersey Knit sheets over sheets made in the Middle East. I don't need that sort of negativity in my life! 
What adult picks sheets that feel like a t-shirt opposed to sheets that were hand made by Egyptian people? Not an adult with good taste!


----------



## Chrisdoc

If she´s not bringing anything to your life, maybe it is time to cut her loose. I think some friendships just have a shelf life and you maybe need each other for a reason and suddenly that reason disappears. I hate people who ask your opinion and then do exactly the opposite. A bit like my friend who had the operation who, at times, acts like she´s a teenager. Do I really need to tell you that 3 days after a serious op with open wounds, you should not be on the beach. 

I think if you feel happy with what you´re doing, just go ahead. 

I get really annoyed some days with my friends who only call when they need me to do something for them and I never complain but if I do get a bit short with them some days, it´s me that´s the miserable bitch. I tell you sometimes, I much prefer animals, they´re so much easier. 

Ellie sounds a bit like mine at the moment. They seem to spend most of the afternoon stretched out and not doing much, probably the heat. She does like a real character though, lying down to eat, she´ll be having you hand feeding her next.


----------



## whitelop

Haha. She probably will have me hand feeding her next! Thats just the kind of rabbit she is! LAZY!


----------



## PaGal

I am sorry to hear about the situation with your friend. It may not be easy to walk away from someone but sometimes it is for the best. And yes sometimes people do grow apart. Or one person grows and the other doesn't.

Well at least she is not eating any more major appliances. Ha!


----------



## JBun

Sorry things have soured with your friend. If the friendship is full of negatives, it doesn't seem like the best thing to continue with. You have to do what's best for you.

Haha. Ellie's a crackup! Can you blame her. She's got a nice cushy life, she's just enjoying it


----------



## whitelop

I don't think Ellie has been in her cage in like 3 weeks. She's just out and about now. Her litter box habits are really good, but she still puts her butt over the side sometimes. haha. Oh well. I've been scooping her boxes once a day and dumping them like every two days and thats seemed to work for her. She does not like a dirty litter box! I ran out of litter and couldn't change the box for like 3 days at the end of last week and she wasn't happy!
I gave her some packing paper today, like 4 feet of it, and she's been really happy tearing it up. I also put a flattened box down for her, in the corner that she likes to lay in and she's been slowly ripping that up too. 

Tonight, I was folding some sheets and she was in her corner. She flopped down so hard she shook her water bowl! haha. It was funny. But now she does like full on DBF's. Like, throws herself to the floor with a little 'humph' and is out like a light. Its so cute to see. 

Eh, the stuff with my friend. I'm in a foul mood about it, but what can you do? I'm just mad at some times more than others and I feel really disrespected right now. Like, she actually had the balls to say to be yesterday, talking about her fiance, "well, he works 13 hours a day, he doesn't just sit at home all day". I flipped the hell out on her! Because what I do during the day is a far cry from sitting on my ass!
After her wedding, if I'm still even in her wedding, I'm just done. I have nothing more to offer. She comes to be for advice, then as I'm telling her what I would do, she says 'no, I'm not going to do that' then she doesn't do anything. So why even ask me? Or fight with me about how men don't do things for themselves and tell me how you're going to change your fiance. I laugh and say no you won't change him because thats who and how he is. And what I really want to say is; you'll always live in a pig sty because you're both lazy and disgusting, so why even talk about how only he needs to change when you need to change too. 

Now, I get that people have character flaws and stuff. I'm mean as hell, I have no patience, and I have an aversion to BS. I will also cut you off in a heart beat without a second glance. But I'm not a selfish person, I don't ask for much out of anything just to be appreciated. To give credit where credit is due. Nothing pleases me more than watch other people succeed. But with her, she's not like that. She is a selfish person, everything is on her time clock and she doesn't apologize for being an hour late. She's greedy and sue happy and she has horrible taste in linens. As I've said before, I don't need that negativity in my life. I like positive things, things that are bright and shiny and things that make me feel good. Like cleaning my house and having a rabbit forum filled with nice people and being able to appreciate my little fat black and white ball of evil. I like those things. And Egyptian cotton sheets. So having someone who brushes their teeth in the kitchen, is not in my future life. 

I think its the end of an era ladies and gentlemen. I'm coming to terms with it. 

Thanks for listening to me complain! And thanks for being supportive! I'll try not to complain too much anymore! I'll find batteries for my camera tomorrow and maybe take some pictures of little Ellie!


----------



## Azerane

Sorry to hear about feeling disconnected and just general not liking/getting along with your friend. It happens sometimes though, it's almost like waking up one day and just realising you have no idea why you're friends with them in the first place. Also, who's late for their own shower? That is downright rude.

Regarding the house and cleaning up issues, I can somewhat relate. I know that both my fiance and I are just naturally messy people, I hate that I'm messy, but I can't help it, as much as I fight it happens. What DOES bother me, is that I'm the one that works, and I'm the one that does 80% of the housework, and he doesn't do anything unless I ask. Or when I do ask, he does it 3 days or a week later, or wonders why it needs to be done when he doesn't see a problem with it. Drives me absolutely insane. I've tried talking about it nicely, yelling, crying, discussing, and nothing seems to help. It's like, when I bring it up, he takes it as an insult that nothing he does is appreciated, well what about all the stuff I do 

Anyway, really didn't mean to hijack your blog, just felt I could relate a little. Ellie sounds so funny, I wish Bandit was a little lazier, he might be a little less destructive then, lol. He just goes straight out crazy sometimes, he'll be so quiet for so long and then it's like bunny 500's and crazy time.


----------



## kmaben

I love how you are genuinely irked about the sheets. You've mentioned them on three different occasions. It's like the icing on the cake.


----------



## whitelop

Haha. Its because when I climbed into my bed last night, with my lovely sheets, I was like "HOW DOES ANYONE NOT LIKE THIS? WHAT SORT OF ADULT ARE YOU?!"


----------



## kmaben

I love clean sheet day. It's my favortie day of the week.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Happy to listen to your rants, I think you´ve just outgrown her and someone who irritates you all the time is not someone you want to be around. 

I love clean sheet day as well, I must admit I do like nice sheets as well. I like nice stuff in general, just wish I had lots of money so I could just buy what I want when I want lol.

Ellie is such a character, she is so comical. I love it when they do really big DBF´s, it´s like they are just so comfortable where they are and crash out.


----------



## Troller

Sorry about your friend.

As for domestic issues, sometimes I feel a little strange being a guy on these forums who reads blogs and such because I hear all the negativity about males. Not to mean the gender is attacked, just that when venting about day to day life its a specific male thats a problem. Awkward...

For myself, me and my wife both work the same hours, but her hours are longer and more demanding but she gets more days off, while I work a conventional 5 days but make less and its less demanding. I feel because of that the majority of chores falls to me to do them. I have little issue with that, its only fair. Sadly though my wife has one flaw that imbalances everything, she sleeps for greater lengths and is a deep sleeper whereas I'm a light sleeper who barely gets 5 hours. So too often I feel like a zombie barely getting through my day. My wife has more off days but because she sleeps so much I end up doing even her share of chores otherwise we wouldn't eat together or things wouldn't get done. I do the finances as well and often I got to be the bad person who says no we can't (or rather you can't) buy that even though she makes the greater money. I guess in any marriage domestic labor will always he a little off, I've never heard otherwise. 

But as far as your pets go, you sure do have a wild menagerie making things difficult. Your a saint because I dont know that I could deal with my pets ruining what little sleep I get.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## whitelop

Michael, I guess it would be weird for you to be on any forum because, you're definitely the minority! But I like that you said what goes on in your house, because it is out of the ordinary but its a nice change. It seems like there is an okay balance between you and you're wife though. Since she works a more demanding job, you pick up a little bit of her slack. I think a working household is MUCH different than mine and I wouldn't even understand that. haha. 
I live in a different world for the most part though, or a different time period. But I can't say that if I worked things would be different, because they weren't different when I did work. But I've gotten over all that and I play my housewife role with pride and feel good about it everyday. One thing I don't do is, balance the checkbook. I leave that for my husband to do, since he makes the money. 
But with my friend, shes not doing anything to make her house better and her fiance isn't doing anything either. So nothing gets done and they just complain about it but do nothing to change it. Makes me NUTS. 

My dad, likes to talk a bunch of junk about my lifestyle. haha. He likes to say that my husband wants me barefoot, pregnant and in the kitchen. LOL Thats not true at all. But he doesn't seem to understand that I don't have an out of the house job, I work IN the house. Then as I think about it, my dad lives the same life as I do. haha. He works, but he works different hours than my step mom. She makes more money and works longer hours. So my dad comes home and cleans the house and cooks dinner! haha. Its funny because he talks so my junk to me, but then comes home and does the same thing! 

I guess, I have chronic housewife syndrome or something. I tend to complain about my husband for little silly things, but sometimes those things add up an its frustrating. But its not just my husband its the animals too. Its also not just me, its everyone who feels frustrated with something or another from time to time. 

As for my animals. I guess they're lucky that I'm a semi-patient with them, so I don't kill them. It seems like its one cat though that causes all the problems in the night. haha. Then the chickens of course. But whatever, what are you going to do? I love my animals but sweet jesus they're annoying! haha. 
Oh and my dog has been scavenging for food lately. He just tried to eat AJ's toast off the plate when I wasn't in the room. AND yesterday, he knocked a sour cream container off the counter and ate half a container of sour cream. I just want to knock him out. I don't know why he's doing this, but I swear it makes me so angry! 
I can hear Ellie shredding something in the kitchen right now. Sounds like paper, so its okay. haha. 

Speaking of animals. I've been trying to talk my husband into goats. I want to clear my field out and the most cost efficient way to do it. It would take a few months for them to do it, but they would be able to clean most of the field. Plus, who wouldn't want goats? LOL I want like 5. 

I have to go get somethings done in my house! My coffee better kick in! 
Happy Thursday!


----------



## whitelop

These animals are trying to kill me. 
Yesterday, I was washing dishes. AJ was standing at the gate SCREAMING at me for a snack, Smokey was meowing because Fat Cat was eating out of the food bowl and she wanted to eat. So they're all yelling at me so I just screamed at them all to shut up. What does Smokey do because I yelled at her? She attacks the rabbit. Thank god Ellie went behind a box and Smokey was trying to hit her over the box. I ran at Smokey and chased her upstairs. She went under the bed and I couldn't get her. So I left her and told her when I saw her again, she was dead. The Fat Cat goes upstairs like 5 minutes later and Smokey ATTACKED her! They got into like 5 fights in a 2 minute time period. I was yelling at them, but the Fat Cat can hold her own! Smokey's all talk but no fight, but Fat Cat is fight with ass behind it. LOL 
Then after that, Smokey was fine. She was just SO mad that Fat Cat wasn't letting her eat when she wanted to eat. So she threw a freaking tantrum. A CAT. Ugh. Sometimes I think they're too smart. 

Ellie is fine. I checked her out and there are no wounds. She's in the middle of a shed, so her fur is extra thick. But ears and eyes are fine. She's acting CRAZY though. She's knocked over the cat food bowl twice already this morning. And she keeps trying to get next to the washing machine. I've been putting things there to block her, but she's so freaking strong! But y'all know how rabbits are, they get obsessed with things! She's cruisin' for a bruisin' right now though. 

I need coffee. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Poor little Ellie, glad to hear she?s a survivor and she?s OK, what a naughty cat. Maybe Smokey was just not feeling herself and that?s why she was being mean. 

Yes, obsessive rabbits, they do get fixed on something and won?t let it go. 

Hope you got your copy and are feeling ready for the day :bouquet:


----------



## Azerane

Wow, sounds like you really have a wild zoo at your place with all those crazy animal antics. So glad to hear that Smokey didn't manage to get a hold Ellie, and you're right, rabbits do get so obsessive with things. And they just will not let them go once they've decided what they wanted.


----------



## PaGal

I feel like my head is ready to explode from coughing and I'm so tired from being sick, not sleeping well and accomplishing everything I do when I am well and I think catching up on your posts and crazy life especially with animals has almost put me into a coma. 

Laverne and Shirley are slowly but surely eating the bun room carpet. I keep trying to block the two spots they are chewing but I haven't found anything that is working yet. I just put them back away after so many tries.

My dog has issues including OCD and does a number of annoying or frustrating things each and every day.

Momma cat doesn't get along with Isabelle and the kittens. She growls a lot and from what hubby says swatted the girl kitten with claws the other day because little girl kitty would not back off. All she wants to do is play. But when Isabelle and the kittens are locked in the other side of the garage Momma cat goes over to the doors and looks through at them like she's lonely.

And now I don't remember where I was going with all of that. Ha!


----------



## whitelop

Why does everything in my house have to fall apart before I've even MADE the coffee? Like seriously?! The mornings here are so ridiculous its insane. Its all the animals screaming at me and then AJ screaming at me for apples or pointing out everything! haha. I usually don't say anything but I had to throw Smokey out! She gets so mad when I ignore her that she attacks the other animals, whether another cat or the rabbit. She got thrown out! 

My old cat is acting crazy, like she's lost her mind. She loves AJ, but he's so rough with her she doesn't want to go to him. Or she barely does, but I can see that she wants to go over and sit with him. He's rough with all of them, but most mean to Smokey, who lets it happen and I don't pitty her. 

Ugh anyway. Nothing too special happened this weekend. Got some much needed yard work done. Neglected my house a little bit, you know the normal things! Had a serious issue with my friend who is getting married. I won't go into too much detail because its SO stupid, but basically you should never have bachelorette parties or bachelor parties, they only cause problems. It was absolutely the most ridiculous thing I've ever been through in my life, and I DIDN'T EVEN GO OUT WITH THEM! I was just there for the aftermath! Anyway, it was so dumb, but its over now. I really wish them luck, because they're both SO dumb and they don't know how to work together or fing talking to each other! 

I have to drink some more coffee, this morning is beating me! I need to start going to be earlier and getting up earlier. I think that if I could get up before AJ and drink some coffee before him, it would be SO much better for all involved!
The word of the day on Sesame Street is Lazy. I want to be lazy today! But I was lazy yesterday, so today has to be busy! 

Last thing. I've been re-watching American Horror Story, the first season. They haven't put the second season on netflix yet. Anyway, I love that show. I just LOVE Jessica Lange. She's so amazing and beautiful and strong! I told my husband last night, "when I grow up, I want to be Jessica Lange." I was like, look at her! She's fantastic! He just looked at me like I was dumb. LOL 

Happy Monday! I hope everyone gets everything they need to accomplished!


----------



## whitelop

Do you guys ever just look at your rabbits and you're like "you're so cute I want to die?!" Thats how I feel sometimes when I look at Ellie. But then...she sprays my pants. haha. 

Today is the day, I take my dress to the seamstress to see if they can alter it enough to fit me! Its like 3 sizes too big and I'm scared they won't be able to make it small enough or it will look weird! My friend is also going in to see what alterations need to be down for her wedding dress. I think shes going to have to have it let out, but she doesn't think they'll be able to let it out enough. So we'll see. Why are dresses so dang difficult? haha. 

Got lots to do today. I've had TOO much coffee, I'm jittery and weak feeling. Also my child is running around in a diaper because he won't let me put clothes on him. These terrible twos are just that...terrible!

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I look at mine quite often and think that they´re just too cute..I´m watching Snowy now, I can see him in his enclosure and he´s flopped out asleep against his frozen bottle, he is just too cute for words. I could squish them all sometimes, I just love them. 

Hope you can get the dress altered, much easier if you´re taking it in that if you´re taking it out. 

By the sound of it, I bet you´ll be glad when all this wedding lark is over and you can get back to normal and kick your friend into touch as we say. 

I watched part of the first series of American Horror Story but they changed it to really late night and I couldn´t stay up and at that time, I couldn´t record it which I could do now. I´m really into Under the Dome at the moment. On Spanish TV, they show two episodes each week so we get it over and done with quicker. 

By the way, your mornings sound manic, maybe you should just stay in bed late and then you´d miss it all lol.


----------



## whitelop

Sweet Jesus, I just hit the back space button like one too many times and lost everything I wrote! 
Anyway, here we go again!

Chris, my mornings are manic. Enough so that I want to run away! 

So since it got deleted, I can scale it back! It worked out for everyone! 
Dresses-- my friends dress almost fit. She has the kind that laces up in the back, but she still wanted it take out just a little bit. So when we lace her up into the dress on the day, her dress won't be too tight, because we have to lace it up tight enough to not show that the panel is open in the back. haha. Wow. Sounds ridiculous when I say it out loud. 
As for my dress, I swear I love Asian people! She just started pinning me into the dress, no questions asked. I had 2 inches of extra fabric on each side. She also added these boob cup things, for like a built in bra. So I don't have to go find a good strapless bra, and I can go bra-less! I was like extra excited about that! hahaha! My dress will be done October 3rd, the wedding is on the 12th. So its perfect. Its just really expensive! Like $122 for all the alterations, hemming included. Oh well. Its like $300 for a dress that I'll only wear once. Hopefully I'll get invited to another formal event or a night wedding, then I can wear that dress again!

I had the most terrible dream last night. I dreamed that my big rooster, Big Boy, got gutted so bad that I had to kill him. Well, I didn't, but my husband did. He got into a fight with one of the other roosters and his wounds were too deep to fix, so he had to be put down. I hope that isn't like a premintion for something to happen to him. The other rooster was messed up too, but his wounds would be mended. It was another of the white roosters, whether it was Demon or the other one, I don't know. But I woke up upset!

Anyway, I need to chug like 2 more cups of coffee and get some stuff done.

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## kmaben

Have you seen despicable me 2 yet? There is a chicken in it that attacks Gru all crazy like. I laughed so hard the other guys in the tent were looking at me crazy. I kept thinking about Big Boy. They should have cast him for that part.


----------



## PaGal

Ha! At least AJ was wearing a diaper. The twins told me of riding home on the school bus the other day. They were looking out the window with their friend at one house because there was a little dog outside. As they were looking a lady came out of the house and stood their waiting for her child. As she was waiting and the girls watched her other child came running out the door naked. 

Most of the time Thumper's sweetness just makes me want to die. With the girls it's more often when they are begging for pellets at night.

I'm glad the dresses worked out.


----------



## whitelop

Haha Denise, I bet AJ would run around naked too if he could. 

No, Kaley, I haven't seen Despicable Me 2 yet. I really want to! Surprisingly enough, Big Boy doesn't attack me anymore. I think its because he has more roosters to pay attention to and fight with. He's not focused on me anymore. Not that I want to walk out in the middle of their flock or anything. But he stays away from me, its Big Black that I have a slight problem with now! Although, Big Boy did attack my husband yesterday morning, he had to hit him with a broken off broom stick. I keep the broom stick next to the front door. haha. 

I haven't done anything yet today! I just can't get up. I went to bed REALLY early last night, to get up early this morning. Slept late. Ugh. I think my bed is too comfortable. It just accepts me into it and I don't want to get out. My mind wants to get up early, but my body is working with the bed and keeping me in it! Ugh. Its a struggle. 

Okay, I have to tell you guys about this 'Cultural Conundrum' I saw yesterday. Yes, I totally coined that phrase yesterday and could not stop saying it. Okay, my hub and I were driving home from the park and I saw these two black guys on motorcycles. I could clearly hear their music, in our car. So they were black, riding Harley's, wearing Harley gear and helmets (even though in SC you don't have to wear a helmet), boots. The whole shebang. Then listening to Notorious BIG. Like, they were all biker and then listening to the LEAST biker thing ever. I was like ITS A CULTURAL CONUNDRUM! haha. My husband was like, you're insane! But the music was so loud and clear in the car, it was like Biggie was alive and I was at a concert. It was crazy. Or at least to me it was. I don't know, I was confused. 

And I'm not a racist. LOL Just thought I should make that one clear!


----------



## whitelop

So I want to know, how as an adult, I forgot to buy coffee? 
I opened the tin this morning and was in for a shocking surprise! NO COFFEE! We even went to the grocery store last night to pick up a few things. I needed coffee FILTERS but forgot about the coffee! 
To my defense, yesterday morning when I made the coffee it was 6 am and I DID put the coffee tin back into the cabinet...like dummy! LOL. This morning my husband was like why did you put it BACK in the cabinet?! I was like IT WAS EARLY! Then I shed a tear for no coffee and made myself some HIGH energy tea!

Yesterday I went hiking with my mom. We went up to Linville Falls in NC. It was SO pretty! I'll upload the pictures later today. It was really nice up there. 

So AJ has been sleepwalking? Or having night terrors? Several times in the last two weeks, he's woken up screaming at the top of his lungs and shaking. So I think that something is scaring him or something is...I don't know. Anyway, its really scary. Like last night, we left his door open so we could see him. He was asleep, then I saw him stand up, throw his stuffed animal over the edge of his crib and then lay back down, wake up and cry. It was CRAZY! I don't know whats going on, but its been happening frequently. But the common factor in both sleepwalking and night terrors are being over tired. Which he has been the times that its happened. I don't know whats going on really but its REALLY SCARY! 

Ellie is fine, she's fat! haha. She's such a ball. She won't stay out of the dog food, LOL. I'll take some pictures of her too, since I have batteries for the camera now! LOL 

Happy Monday! LOTS to do today!


----------



## Chrisdoc

How many times have I gone to the grocery store to buy something in particular and come back with loads of stuff minus the thing I actually wanted so I can understand but it sucks lol.

Poor AJ, hope it´s a phase that passes, I bet he´s so scared, poor little love. 

Ellie is a sweetie, if she likes cat food and dog food, well she´ll just go ahead and scarf it down. Houdini doesn´t seem to be eating much lately as when I go to fill up his bowl he still has food in there. Or maybe, he´s sneaking in the other twos bowls when they´re not looking and eating theirs, he´s a little terror. 

Yes, pics of Ellie. I´ve posted quite a few of mine, I even got a bunny yawn out of Houdini on video....yayyyyyy.


----------



## whitelop

First let me say that I have no idea where my camera is. I haven't really looked for it because I'm slack, but I hope that its in my bag that I took hiking or in my moms car. 

I've had a cold the last 3 days. My MIL gave us a cold. haha. Wow, she sucks. My ears are ringing, my nose is raw, my jaw is locked from clenching my teeth. My husband doesn't feel well, but my son..my lovely son, managed to escape it. He feels fine, he's just having night terrors. Sweet jesus, when does it end? 

The night before last, AJ jumped out of his crib. He was scared and crying and didn't want to go to bed. So he JUMPED out of his crib. The crib is old and has like 4 foot tall sides on it. So he had a 4 foot fall. He stuck the landing and came running out hysterically crying, saying "I did it, I did it" between gasps. "I did it" is what he says when he does something difficult or something good. So my husband and I looked at each other and we just laughed because it was so crazy! And hilarious! So now, he's getting a toddler bed. We are getting one today or tomorrow, not sure when. But I told my husband, if he's going to jump he needs to be closer to the ground because I'm not dealing with a broken arm. 

Yesterday was such a long day. I took my hub to work, came home and did the dishes that I neglected the day before, because I was sick. I got some stuff straight here and then went to pick up my bridesmaid dress. Its still too big. But I'm pretty sure they can't take it in too much more. haha. Oh well. Its too big in the bust area, so I have to go get a super-duper padded strapless bra. Should be fun! haha. I think its a little big because I haven't eaten much in the last few days because I've been sick. I've just had NO appetite! So I think thats what it is. Maybe if I eat regularly this week, it will fit? LOL 

I went to my friends house after I got my dress. Had a huge issue with wedding bands but I won't go into it. She's just a slob and if her house wasn't so crazy looking, she would have been able to find her **** bands. Lets just say that I took out 30 water bottles from around their bed, looking for ring boxes. There were piles of clothes everywhere. One in the corner, I asked her if it was clean or dirty, she said clean. Just sitting, unfolded, in the corner on the floor. WHAT? Makes no sense. Anyway, we found the rings, all is well. Her house is just gross. She actually told me that she "leaves dishes in the sink to see how long they'll stay there before getting washed." Because she wants her fiance to do it for her. Ridiculous. 

Anyway, I had to pick my hub up from work at 7, go pay rent at 7:45 in another town, then go pick up my MIL from the airport at 9. Well at this point I had been up since 6, my hub had worked a 11 hour day and we are both sick. We were insane by the time we circled around to get her. We sat in the cell lot for like 30 minutes because we were early. Ran out of napkins to blow our noses, didn't have a drink and I was HOT! My husband wouldn't roll his window down, so there was only my window and it was so stuffy in the car. THEN he farted and refused to roll the window down. I was SO mad. We get my MIL and she's like, "oh AJ is really warm, does he have a fever?" I was like "NO, SOMEONE WOULDN'T ROLL DOWN THE MOTHER-FING WINDOW AND ITS HOT IN HERE!" Keep in mind that I couldn't hear out of the right side of my head and it came out louder than I thought. hahaha. 
Needless to say, we didn't get home until like 10:30, my child didn't go to sleep until like 11:30 because I have to read him to sleep now. I sat in the floor and read 3 books, then the first 4 chapters of Charlotte's Web before he finally fell asleep. My lovely husband abandoned me as soon as we got home and went to bed. So I got in bed at midnight, totally exhausted. 
Then his alarm went off at 7. He was like, is it Saturday? I was like, wait...I think so? It is. So we turned the alarms off. I got up at 8, made some coffee and I'm not ready to start my day yet, so I'll drink more coffee. 

We're going to watch the final round of the USDGC, its the biggest disc golf tournament of the year. Its the US Open of disc golf. So it should be fun! 

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## whitelop

I haven't really updated because there isn't much to update about! haha. 
EXCEPT, Ellie has decided that using the litter box is over rated and is going right NEXT to the box. Its like she's giving me a furry, rabbit middle finger. 
She's also incredibly hormonal and being annoying. She spray the hell out of my feet and pants yesterday! I swear, she got my whole right foot, the bottom of my right pant leg, half my left foot, and like 3 feet behind me in a half circle. It was insane! I was like, you're fantastic! 

So Big Boy is being weird. He's not sick or anything, but he's not sleeping with the flock at night anymore. Hes taken to sleeping on the front gate at night. I think something happened in the coop or something, so he's scared? I have no idea. BUT the only time he sleeps near the front of the house is when something happens. Because he knows mama will protect him. And I won't let anything bad happen to him. It was pretty chilly last night, I asked him if he wanted a blanket since he wasn't in the flock, but he didn't answer me. So no blanket for him. Maybe tonight if he's out there, I'll give him one of Ellie's small fleece ones. I bet I could just drape it over his back and he'd stay still for it. Or he'll freak out and peck me to death. Luckily, they're calm at night! LOL 

I do have pictures, I'll upload them in a bit. 
I have one especially for Kaley, I might put it on her blog or on here, or both! haha. 

Tomorrow is my husbands birthday! He'll be 24, then mine is next month. We're going to see the Eagles on November 15. My dad got us tickets for our birthday! I'm EXCITED! 

I still have a cold, my throat is itchy. I've been drinking tea like crazy, but it just makes me have to pee! 

HAha. I'll post pictures in a bit. 

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## whitelop

This is Linville Falls, in NC. My mom and I went up there a few weekends ago, it was so nice! 
















And here are some of Ellie.





Look at her dewlap! 





And then the one for Kaley! 
Here's AJ with his camel! He wasn't really asleep, he was faking it. LOL


----------



## whitelop

As a parent, you find yourself asking questions often. "Is this safe?" "Why would he jump off the top of the couch?" "Does they ever clean the play ground equipment?" "Was the tunnel from Misty Island always there, to get to Sodor?" 
That last question was what my husband asked me last night, while watching Thomas the Tank Engine and Friends. Then, as he was in the middle of asking WHY they didn't do something with the tunnel, he stopped himself and asked "why am I getting so involved with Thomas?" I just laughed, trying to hide the fact that I know ALL the characters from all the shows that we watch. 
I've seen them all. I've seen the Thomas shows multiple times now, since I don't know the names to the episodes, I put the same ones on sometimes twice in a day. I'm fully invested in Handy Manny, Jake and the Neverland Pirates. 
Somehow I went from watching Gossip Girl, to watching Thomas the train. And went from reading Stephen King to reading Charlotte's Web out loud, for an hour every night. 

Its amazing how your interests change when you have kids. Where your loyalties used to lie, have no hold in where your loyalties lie now. 


PS. I think my old cat is on her way to cat heaven. She's acting crazy and thats usually the first sign. OR shes going to live another 10 years, acting crazy.

Happy Thorsday!


----------



## JBun

Oh poor poor Morgan. It's happened. You're turning into a toddlers mommy. And it only gets worse from here, or so I've seen  At least Barney's no longer around(he isn't is he?). Now that was pure torture, and I wasn't even the mom.

I like the pics. That's cute of AJ with his camel. And Ellie looks terribly comfortable in her corner. I love hearing the stories of her driving you insane, it makes me not feel so alone when my buns are driving me crazy 

Sorry about old cat. Maybe it's cat dementia?  Hopefully you don't have 10 more years of crazy(unless you want that?).

ETA: The river and falls are gorgeous! Makes me want to come for a visit.


----------



## whitelop

No, I definitely don't want 10 more years of crazy cat, but like 5 years would be good. LOL 

Ellie is super lazy. All she does is lay around. Occasionally, she gets up and binkies, but mostly she is bunloafed somewhere. Or shes flopped out somewhere. I guess because she's getting older or whatever, she's lazy. But shes pretty sweet most of the time. Her litter box habits have improved since yesterday, which is great! But she's pushing my nerves. She's just so dang cute! 

The falls are really pretty, I think there was more to the falls. But there were SO many people there, it felt like we were walking with a herd of sheep. And I have a huge problem being in a herd of people. I feel like if the sh*t hits the fan and I'm in a herd, my chances of survival are slim because there are so many people around to turn me into a zombie. LOL So we didn't walk all the way up to the top or to the other look outs because I was uncomfortable in the herd. 

I was also uncomfortable in a herd, last weekend at the US Disc Golf Championships. We were following the lead group, in a herd of several hundred and I wasn't happy in the herd. LOL Is that weird?


----------



## kmaben

Ah just figured out what ETA was. 

Yes love the hiking pictures. I'm down for visiting as long as margaritas are involved! Jen is buying!


----------



## whitelop

ETA also means Estimated Time of Arrival. LOL Thats what I think when people put ETA on posts. haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Love the pics of little Miss Ellie, she looks so comfortable in her space, I still love that cutie face. She does do some silly things, she´s just making sure you´re taking notice of her, I could just see her putting the bunny two fingers up at you haha. AJ is so sweet, little angel face. 

That place with the falls looks gorgeous apart from the crowds. I love the places like that but when there´s no one there. I was thinking today how much I like the beach at this time of year when the weather´s still great but the crowds have all gone and the beach is full of people fishing and walking and just enjoying the scenery.


----------



## whitelop

So today is the big day! My friend is getting married. A year of planning and a year of complaining and a year of bull-crap, is all about to be over. I just have to make it through the rest of the day until about 9 pm, and I'm free! I'm done! I will be free of the wedding and all the horribleness.

My nails are done, my toes are done. My dress doesn't fit, I have a ridiculous expensive bra ($58), my trunk is filled with 374 graham crackers for s'mores. I wish I was kidding about the s'mores thing. LOL

I have to drink a cup of coffee and then take a shower. Then I have to go get a vehicle from my FIL and go to my friends and start my day. There isn't enough coffee and later on, beer, to make this day any more bearable. 

I sound so negative because last night was a fiasco. I'll explain it later, don't have the time right now! 

Gotta run!


----------



## kmaben

Good luck?

Best Wishes?

Sacrafice a chicken?

Not sure what's called for in this situation.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Make sure you drink large amounts of alcohol and everything will seem better. Hope you have a bearable time, it´ll soon be over lol.


----------



## whitelop

Haha. The wedding went off without a hitch! It was great! Everything was beautiful, my dress fit comfortably, the brides dress fit, we were ON TIME! The guests had a great time and everyone was really happy with the way it turned out. 
And we danced our asses off! The DJ was amazing. LOL There weren't a ton of people there, then towards the end a good amount of people left, so it was mostly just the family, and the last hour of any wedding is when we shine! The DJ was playing our songs and we were getting down! LOL It was hilarious. 
We all laughed so hard, I can't wait to see the video of the wedding. She had a professional videographer come and take video of all of it, from beginning us getting ready, to end, them walking to the car. 
The catering director and I got down on the dance floor, as we were cleaning up. It was hilarious! They got video of that, which is great!

I'm exhausted. I got up at 6:20 yesterday morning, ran around all morning into the afternoon, then drank and danced. I came home at like midnight and my knees and shins are killing me. I woke up at like 4 am because I couldn't stand the pain anymore, I laid on the couch with some frozen corn and green beans on my knees and took some pain stuff. I was hurting because we were jumping on a concrete floor! LOL A song came on and we had to JUMP JUMP! 

Anyway, my house is a wreck. I left AJ and my hub home yesterday, since AJ has a cold. So the house is a disaster. BUT my hub did a great job with AJ. He fed him and put him in bed. haha. So I was happy. But he made a mess in the kitchen. He doesn't do dishes, so I didn't expect much, but its bad to look at. 
I need more coffee and for my pain stuff to kick in, then I'll be able to do whatever in the kitchen and then lay my ass on the couch and relax. 

Happy Sunday! I hope everyone gets to relax and enjoy the day!


----------



## whitelop

OH Kaley, since you said something about sacrificing a chicken, it made me think about the conversation my husband and I had yesterday morning. 
I was trying to put stuff in the car to get ready to leave. My hub was taking me to his parents to get one of the cars. So I was putting my bag and dress and everything in the car, when Big Boy jumped over the fence. I had a granola bar in one hand and the broken broom stick in the other. He came at me and the stick and I was screaming, while my husband watched from the door way. He was like COME INSIDE! So I ran in and slammed the door. In order to get out to the car, I had to give them AJ's granola bar. LOL 

So we were in the car and my hub was like, "you should give Melissa a rooster for a wedding present. Or better yet, you should make him the ring bearer!" haha. We were laughing, because could you imagine what would happen? You strap a little pillow on his back and then he starts attacking people! LOL Hilarious. 

So Kaley, there was talk of chicken sacrificing. 
I think he would make a fine ring bearer.


----------



## kmaben

Oh my gosh I see him terrorizing people. Glad the wedding went well and you can work on moving on for the situation. I want to meet big boy! But from a distance. I think it's really cute too how your husband tolerates him and runs from him as well.


----------



## PaGal

I'm glad to hear you got to enjoy the wedding after all. Last wedding I went to was hubbies friend and hubby was part of the wedding party right after we started dating. Hubby had to buy me shoes at the last minute as I was working. We spent days trying to find something for me to wear. We didn't get to sleep till 4:30am the night before as the wedding was in a different state and when we got there all hotels around were booked for college graduation so had to drive an hour and stay at a very scary run down little old place. Then I got to hang out with the male half of the wedding part, never saw so many men in different states of undress at one time. And some how I was never added to the seating. I also knew absolutely no one.

I swear you have convinced me never to have a rooster, ever, ever! I was commenting on the little chickens at the fair but hubby refuses to have little chickens.

At least your hubby and AJ survived. Sometimes that is the most you can hope for. Ha!


----------



## whitelop

For the few days before the wedding, I barely even went outside with the roosters for fearing of being mauled. All I could think was that, I'm wearing a strapless dress...Big Boy goes for the face. I can't have huge wounds for pictures on my chest, neck and face. So I didn't mess with them. 
Then of course the morning of the wedding, Big Boy decides to go buck on my in the drive way and scared me! Haha.

Kaley, you probably will meet him. I can't kill him and we can't get anyone out here to contend with him. Because men think they're all big and tough, until they're faced with a grumpy old rooster who weighs 15 lbs and stands at 2 feet tall, with 2 inch spurs. They all saw my hand and my almost losing my finger. They don't want any of that. Then theres Big Boy who just stands there and he's like "come at me bro, come at me!" 

And I am also glad I enjoyed the wedding. We put a lot of work into it. So I ate, drank and was merry. I smoked some cigarettes, and drank too much. haha. The DJ was also pretty amazing. The song choices were my friends, but the remixes were on point and we danced so hard. 

Now, to finish dinner, and then go to the grocery store. I'm going to buy some wine tonight and drink it!


----------



## whitelop

I am 23 years old and it takes me a week to recover from staying out late and drinking 5 beers. I'm still exhausted from Friday and Saturday night. Well, I was up all day from 6am till after midnight on Saturday, running around with no break and hardly any food. 
But when I was a teenager, I could go out drinking one night, stay up until 6am, get up at 7am and go to work at 8 and work 10 hours, and do it all over again. I feel like it was a lifetime ago! LOL 

Even my husband said it takes me a week to recover. And hes not wrong. 

So speaking about my husband, lately we've noticed how alike and in sync with each other we are. We make the same sounds, say the same things. We can say the same sentences at the same time, then yell "get out of my brain" at the same time. Its insane! If we were into jinxing each other, neither of us would talk. Then we yawn the same way, we do all sorts of things the same way. I told him last night in the car after we yawned the same way and then looked at each other, I was like "I'm not sure if we should be together forever or break up." He was like, "I don't know which would be more painful!" Then we laughed, because it was hilarious! I guess in the last few weeks, we've just realized how similar we are. Its crazy. But it also works for us, because last night my stupid dog was trying to chew on AJ's camel! He didn't get it or anything because my husband stopped him, but he still tried. Like the one thing that I can not replace he wanted to rip apart. That stupid dog, he's destroyed so many of AJ's stuffies and he always goes for the ones that are monogrammed or meaningful. 
Anyway, my hub saw how mad I was, then I went into a frenzy trying to pick up all the toys that AJ had brought out of his room into the living room. So I was pissed at all the toys, AJ wasn't helping me put them up and my hub wasn't helping me put them up either. Then he looked at me, and was like "the dog and the camel really set you off didn't it?" Then everything was fine because he knew I wasn't mad at him or at AJ I was just pissed at all the toys in the floor and the dog. 

Last thing, about my MIL. The night of the wedding, I had my phone stuck in my bra and I was checking it periodically to keep up with the time. So I was reading my texts but not really saying anything, I see a text from my MIL...wishing me a happy birthday! haha. I started laughing because it was a month early! Then she sent me another text like an hour later that said "I'm a month early on your birthday, I can't believe it. I need a drink!" It was so funny, I told my husband and then we talked about it with my FIL, he was like "wow, you look a month older today!" haha. It was hilarious. She's so spacey sometimes, but she works way too much and has to talk to the FAA with everyday work so I would be spacey too! LOL

I got a great picture of Ellie last night, I'll have to upload it. I'm also going to try to take more. I have so much stuff to get done today, because yesterday, I laid on the couch and napped all day long. Seriously, I did nothing. Until like 4:30, I put dinner on and did the dishes. But my hub wasn't mad because the kitchen was cleaned and dinner was cooking. Apparently the way to a mans heart is dinner in the oven and an empty sink. LOL 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## PaGal

Shoot, you probably could have got by with just the dinner. Ha! Do men notice a sink full of dishes?

You so need to have your hubby start filming every time you go outside just in case a rooster attacks you. As long as you were not hurt I'm sure we would all like to see that. Plus you never know, you could send it to America's Funniest Videos and win a bunch of $$$


----------



## whitelop

I know, I really should get him to film it when I go out with the roosters. 

I did manage to get Big Boy into the big coop last night. He's been sleeping on the front gate by the front door, so last night when we got home from the grocery store, he wasn't fully asleep and tried to get angry with me. Its because I booped him on the tail. LOL So my hub told me to get him and put him in the coop, so I got the gloves and was walking around the car. I rolled my ankle on a walnut and just crumbled. I hit the ground in a heap and laid there and laughed for like 5 minutes. We were both crying. So I got up and snuck over to Big Boy, I was trying to stay out of his beak reach. I grabbed his legs really quick, as I was putting him under my arm like a football, he tried to beck my hub! Then as I was going to walk in the gate to the barnyard, I got my hub to make sure there wasn't a spider over the gate, as he reached down to grab a stick, Big Boy tried to peck him again! I was like "step away, he's trying to peck you!" It was hilarious! Big is so mean! She's also REALLY angry about being in his coop. Hes been pacing the gate of the coop for the whole day. Its hilarious. But the rest of the flock are doing well without him, AND I've taken my backyard back! 

I do have to do some coop work this weekend. Going to get some mulch and kill some weeds and do some stuff with the barnyard. 

I made some patty melts tonight, it was delicious. My hub isn't home yet, so he hasn't eaten, but I did and I'm stuffed. I wish I had a beer. 
I also made some peanut butter cheerio treats, they're pretty dang good! 

Hub is almost home, gotta get his patty melt melted!


----------



## PaGal

See what I mean?! I so want to see that. It is pretty funny reading it but I would really like to see it. I'm sure I'm not the only one here that could use a good laugh!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I really do think that would be so funny. I imagine you being chased by a very large rooster and it just makes me smile so much so make sure you get your hubby to film it. I can imagine you going out to deal with him in a suit of armour, only way to keep you safe lol.

Glad the wedding went better than you thought. 

I did laugh at your MIL wishing you a happy birthday a month early. I remember a friend of mine sent me a birthday card wishing me a happy 50th when I was only 49...I did laugh.


----------



## whitelop

So I had a moment the other night, where I realized, the great moment of being a parent was...reading Harry Potter to my child. LOL 
I started reading AJ Harry Potter, since I have to read him to sleep at night now. I finished Charlotte's Web and cried the last 10 pages through it, because its still so sad to me. I decided that I was going to start something that I could just continue to read to him until he gets out of this phase. So Harry Potter seemed like a good book series to read. I'm thinking maybe I can get through it by the time he turns 3 in June, but my husband doesn't think I can. LOL I don't think so either with only reading an hour or so every night, thats a lot of time spent on 7 books and thousands upon thousands of pages. 
BUT I love Harry Potter, a LOT. So I'm pretty happy about reading it. 
And if I can start my child out early being a Potter-head then I will! 

Also, I let my friend borrow my big tub thing that I use for a laundry basket. She needed it for drinks for her wedding and I haven't gotten it back yet. I put the clothes in front of the washing machine and didn't think much about it. I got another basket out and put it down. But while the stuff was in the floor, Ellie decided that she would ruin a towel of mine. She picked it and shredded a part of it! I can't believe her. Sometimes she makes me so mad, with her little bunny ways. Then I see her laying down with her little dewlap pillow and I can't be mad at her. 

Nap time for me and the boy! Good day!


----------



## PaGal

My son started reading Harry Potter when it first came out. I then read it because since I rarely get to go to the library and I can't afford to buy books as fast as I go through them, I will read anything I can get my hands on except for Romances. After reading one where the author likened a woman's breast to a sea urchin I decided no more I don't care if they are given to me, they are just too dumb.

I also read it so my son and I could discuss it.

I loved Charlotte's web as a kid and still do. I made sure to buy the girls a copy. I also buy them some of the classics when I come across them.

At least she didn't use the laundry as a litter box as well. Funny how hard it is to stay mad at them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I've got a lot to catch up on everyone's blogs!
I haven't read Harry Potter but I do want to, I've heard its really good. Have you seen the movies? I haven't seen them but I've seen trailers and it looks good to me.

I read Charlotte's Web when I was a kid too and I always disliked the last pages because of Charlotte's death.


----------



## whitelop

Yes, I own all the movies and all the books. We're Potter freaks in this house hold, we all love it. My MIL, SIL are the same way. I'm going to try to talk everyone into going to Harry Potter World next year!


----------



## whitelop

So our little google chromebook is on its way to dying right now. The screen keeps glitching and acting crazy. So we went and picked up my SILs computer. Its a desk top and neither one of us have had on in a really long time. LOL So we had to go buy a desk yesterday! haha. Its so weird to have a desk top computer again, the new keyboard is a little wonky. So I'm having to get used to it. But other than that, the computer is awesome. My SIL built it herself and it runs like a freaking champ! I really love it. 

BUT I don't know how to put pictures on it! Uh oh. I have to figure it out. But in the mean time, I can still put them on the laptop, on my google drive which will put them on this computer. So it should work out, but I should still figure out how to put it on here from the camera. LOL 

Last night was the first night that I couldn't put a fan on to go to sleep. It was pretty chilly in the house. So I could hear everything that was going on in my house! Wow, my animals are LOUD! My Fat Cat was on the new desk, marking the computer with her chin and making the monitor rock. Haha. Then I could hear Ellie making all sorts of noise in the kitchen, nibbling on my molding on the floor. Being a brat! I had to go down and tell her to shut up! Then they all settled down and I was able to go to sleep. Its weird when everything is really quiet in the house. 

On a completely unrelated note. I got a hockey jersey from Goodwill yesterday and it says "Pure Playaz" on it and I find it completely hilarious! I think its the funniest thing and my husband does NOT! He wouldn't let me go out in it today! I'm wearing it right now, and we're going to my dads and I'm wearing it there. My hub can suck it! LOL

Happy Sunday!


----------



## whitelop

I found this picture on Pinterest and thought it was super cute!






I need to put AJ and myself down for a nap!


----------



## whitelop

And now some pictures of Ellie and my old cat! 





The lines in this picture, where it looks to be blurred, thats actually Ellie's whiskers. She was trying to nose bonk my hand while I was taking a picture and I got her whisker reflection! 





And this is just Ellie in a box. I thought she looked funny.


----------



## Chrisdoc

She is just too sweet, I love her peeking out of her cardboard box, what a cutie face. But how she´s grown and that dewlap...still love her :agree


----------



## PaGal

She gets more adorable and more adorable. I love her whiskers in the pic of your old cat. I swear your old cat and momma (Funny Face) could be twins but momma has long hair. 

I like the pinterest pic. Looks like a whole lot of bunnies begging for a nose rub. Thump does that at night when he's in his cage if I stop on my way to bed to give him a quick nose rub.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ellie so so cute! And she looks so mature now. I love the picture of her peeking out of her box. Your cat is really pretty! I love her eyes!

I love that pinterest picture, those little bunny noses are so cute!


----------



## whitelop

Ellie does look really mature. She has grown so much and changed so much in the time I've had her. Especially in the last few months, she has calmed down SO much. She barely does anything now, shes just a black and white blob in the floor for the whole day. She stays bunloafed all the time! LOL 

I got up early this morning to drink some coffee before AJ got up. Too bad, I woke him up trying to cover him up. So he whined for like 20 minutes, but I told him no, he wasn't getting out of bed because it was MOMMY time! LOL Then I got him up after I had had some coffee! My plan for a nice morning was foiled! Haha. 

I've also been watching Sister Wives, these people are nuts. 

Happy Tuesday! Lots to do!


----------



## whitelop

Have any of you ever seen a rabbit cleaning her dewlap? Its hilarious to watch! I was just picking up some stuff in the living room and I looked in on Ellie in the kitchen and she was looking sort of funny. Before I said anything to her, I just watched and noticed that her mouth was moving and she was cleaning her dewlap! Her ear was at an awkward angle, and basically, it looked like what a human would look like while trying to lick their elbow. Not quite right, but very funny! 

Woke up with a headache, its a dull ache now and but it still hurts. My jaw is totally out of place and it cracks all the time. Doesn't help that I read to AJ for like an hour last night, 2 chapters of Harry Potter. My throat and jaw were killing me! We're halfway through with the first HP book though! I just LOVE these books, I look forward to reading it all day! LOL 

Well, the washing machine just finished, hopefully the dog bed didn't fall apart and it doesn't smell super doggy still! 

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## JBun

I know! It's so funny to watch them clean there. It's like they can't quite reach it with their tongue but are determined to try.

Sorry about the headache and jaw. I know the pain. I have tmj problems too and my jaw used to pop all the time. 

So is AJ liking Harry Potter?


----------



## whitelop

Yeah and its like their heads don't go back far enough to really reach. I guess it would be like us trying to lick our own necks. LOL That just made me really laugh, thinking about it! 

I think AJ is really liking the Harry Potter! He knows which book it is and asks for "Potter" so I'm pretty happy about that! 

My headache is gone now, thankfully, but my jaw is still popping. Its so bad and I don't even know why. I'm just trying to think about why it could be out of place or this bad, but I don't recall anything happenings. Its just doing the double crack every time I open it. Ugh. Oh well, it will pass and stop popping for a period of time! I'll stop whining now! 

Ellie is in a grumpy mood. I wonder if she's about to make a nest? Shes shedding pretty bad right now, thats usually when she makes the nest, when she has extra fur. But her face has been pretty angry lately, and she's been a little lungy. LOL 
Oh and she keeps nipping my ankles! It sounds funny, but shes trying to groom/nip my pants and she pushes them to my skin and nips my ankle! Or she bites my hubs socks and bites his toes too! Its funny. So we're constantly like "eee" when we're in the kitchen, because she's nipping toes and ankles! hahaha.


----------



## PaGal

It is funny when they try to clean the dewlap. I have seen both Laverne and Shirley do it. Silly bunnies should just clean each others dewlap.

Sorry about your jaw. Mine hurts all of the time because I constantly clench my jaws and most of the time I don't even realize it.

You and your hubby both need to get a pair of slippers, the ones that look more like a boot. Then Ellie can groom but your feet and ankles will be safe.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I've never seen a bunny trying to lick her dewlap before but it sounds quite funny.  I think now I want to go search it on youtube. I have to see what it looks like.

I'm sorry about your jaw. I've had jaw pain before and it isn't fun.

Hearing you talk about Harry Potter makes me want to read it even more. I've always wanted to read it but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## whitelop

I don't know how many people give their buns blankets, but I tell you its the funniest thing to see them adjusting them. 
Ellie pushes her around with her front feet and pulls it with her mouth. Then pushes it with her feet again and then stretches out on it, making it stretch out! 

This morning I was making coffee and she was going crazy! She was binkying around and popcorning and doing crazy things. Racing back and forth the length of the kitchen. Then I heard this really big thud and she was totally flopped out in the middle of the floor. She stopped going crazy to flop out, completely on her side, head down and everything. Then she popped back up like 2 feet in the air to greet the cat! It was crazy! She was so cute though! 

I missed a good picture opportunity yesterday of her. She was a perfect ball with little ears poking up. It was pretty chilly in the house yesterday so all her fur was standing on end and she looked extra puffy. She was bunloafed in a really small ball and with her puffy fur, she looked like an actual ball. A perfect little furry circle. It was hilarious. But my stupid batteries are dead in my camera! They're on the list for tomorrow. 

Did I tell you guys that my hub and I are going to see the Eagles on November 15? BECAUSE WE ARE! I think I did tell y'all. But I'm really excited and the day is getting closer and closer!
But the weekend before that, of November 8-10 we're going camping, for a disc golf tournament. Its going to be FREEZING. It got a lot colder, a lot faster than we anticipated. So I'm going to make sure we have all the extra warm things we need. I'll probably make a big rice heating pad to warm over the fire. And my cast iron skillet needs to be seasoned and I'm bringing the tea kettle. BUT thankfully we're staying right next to this really really cool general store that has all sorts of camping and hunting equipment and a grill thats open all day long! And probably all the groceries we'll need. Not that I'm going to be doing much fire cooking! LOL It should be a really good time though. Get back to basics with the rest of the hippies! Gotta love nature! 

Happy Friday! YaY! Its almost the weekend.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Blankets or towels..I could watch them rearranging these for ages, it just makes me laugh so much and you wonder what is going on in that little head. 

I love watching them running and jumping. I laugh sometimes cos they´ll come from behind the table and you´ll see this bunny in mid flight which is quite scary, Houdini did it yesterday and he must have jumped 2 feet off the floor. 

I love the Eagles, they have some great music. Sounds like you´re going to have a blast camping, I´d love to do that, an open fire, cold weather, sounds great. 

Not really cold here yet but the summer will definitely be over this weekend as our clocks go back so we lose an hour and it gets darker an hour earlier. Having said that, it will get lighter an hour earlier so no more getting up at 8.30 in the morning in the dark. However, hate it being dark at 6....roll on winter.


----------



## PaGal

Ellie sounds so cute and like a lot of fun to watch. 

Maybe I should try Thumper with some fleece. The girls would probably just eat it in moments as they are crazy chewers and diggers evidenced by my carpet and so far they are outsmarting me when it comes to my ideas for stopping them.

We also have plans to camp at the last race in November but if it's too cold we'll go to a motel or whatever since the girls will be with us. We are taking our closed trailer, heater and generator so we'll be prepared if it's also cold during the day but we're hoping it won't be too cold to camp. Kids will enjoy that more and it's free. But it's cold here right now, dropped below freezing last night and killed what's left in the garden.


----------



## whitelop

Yeah it got COLD last night. Its still only 44* right now. I can't get the fire hot enough at the moment, so I'm chilly. Just drank some tea to try to warm myself up. 
Its warm in the house, but I'M cold. I told my hub last night that its going to be COLD when we camp! Like cold cold. haha. He just don't get it, he never camped in a tent when they camped as kids. They always had a pop-up camper or something like that. I was poor and we camped in tents! LOL So I know, the ground gets cold and its going to be freaking cold! So we're getting a blow up mattress to get us off the ground, bringing the furry/fleecy blankets and possibly buying some sleeping bags. I'm also going to get myself some knee high wool socks because cold feet is the death of me. LOL And some boots because we'll be doing a lot of walking around. It only got to be 50 yesterday and where we're going is out towards the coast but its still the same weather. So it will be the same as it is here. 
I hate winter and I don't do well in winter time weather. 

AJ is acting insane today! Hes standing on the arm of the couch and jumping onto the comforter on the couch! Doing belly flops and being crazy! But we're teaching him what hot is because we don't have anything around the wood stove right now. He isn't going near it because I think he can feel the heat, but I think he will at one point, stick his finger to it and feel its freaking HOT, but that would teach him right? Maybe I'm thinking about this the wrong way? I think I wasn't meant to parent in this era, where everyone is so sensitive. LOL But he knows what hot means, so hopefully he'll continue to respect the wood stove. I do keep a constant eye on him, but it only takes one time ya know!

Happy Saturday! I hope everyone has a nice weekend! I have to finish up some chores before the man gets back from disc golf. Then we're going to the store for groceries and camping stuffs. AJ is picking up his toys, on his own! Its a Saturday miracle! I might be able to vacuum after all!


----------



## PaGal

Yay for AJ picking up his toys!!!Ha.

I am used to camping in tents as well. We have a large tent but the trailer works well for colder weather as it blocks the wind better and a heater can be plugged in. We do have a blow up mattress which gets you off the ground but the material does hold some cold so flannel sheets, blanket, comforter or sleeping bag between you and it is a good thing. I do not like the cold at all and it will make me grumpy if I have to be in it for an extended period of time. 

Get some hot chocolate, tea or any other hot drinks ya'll like for the trip.

I think when kids are that age the only way they truly learn to leave something alone that is hot when you tell them to leave it alone is not until after they have been burnt. It just seems to be the way their mind works and of course we do everything to prevent it from happening. We used to remind the girls when younger all the time about hot things including light bulbs. After two of them on separate occasions made the mistake of touching something hot, then they learned and we did not have to remind them anymore. 

I would be more worried of Aj possibly tripping and falling or such while near the wood stove. I would think otherwise he would feel the heat as he got close and would stop before he got too close.


----------



## whitelop

HAPPY HALLOWEEN! 

So right now, looking out the window, I see my little hen and Demon out of the fence in the front yard! I swear, they are the worst chickens for getting out! I think its because they're the smallest and they can pop through the gate and the others are giant brutes and get get out and don't quite know how to go over the top! LOL At least they come back to me though, that little Demon does! He's my baby, he follows me in. The hen is super flightly though, she's terrified all the time! 

We're watching all Halloween related cartoons today! We've watched the Thomas the tank engine Halloween special and now we're watching Eloise's Halloween whatever. 

AJ is being a hobo tonight, but I swear, I'm having second thoughts on it. I'm actually thinking its a little insensitive. But it is Halloween and he's a baby! I don't know, I'm having mixed feelings about it right now. 

Well, I'll take some pictures of AJ tonight, but here are some pictures of the chickens. So you guys to see how big and beautiful they're getting! 

Big Black, with the little hen in the back.






Big White and Big Blue.





And one more of Blue. He's my favorite looking, he's a beautiful boy!





Happy Halloween!


----------



## PaGal

They are attractive for chickens! 

The hen looks so small compared to the roos. Is she really that much smaller or does it have to do with the camera angle?

I was hoping you'd have pics of AJ up. I love seeing kids dressed up.


----------



## whitelop

So I'm waiting for my hub to send me the picture he got of AJ in his costume. Because me, being the disorganized scatter brained lady I am, forgot to bring the camera with me! I totally failed! LOL
The costume went over really well though, it was so easy too! AJ started out having an issue with the trick or treating, but after he had a part of a candy bar, he got the hang of it and started to enjoy himself more! 
I hope my hub sends the picture soon!

Denise, the hen is a good bit smaller than the roosters. When they fill out completely she'll weigh about 5 lbs less than they will. The angle might make her look smaller than she really is, but she is smaller than they are. They're all really tall!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Love the chickens but big boy is so handsome, lovely colours. Every time I see your chickens, I would love to have even a couple but no way I could here. If I win the lottery, I´m going to buy a house in the country and have all sort of animals and plant my own vegetables and fruit so I can become self sufficient lol. 

Bet AJ looked great, he´ll be such a cute hobo. Can´t wait for the pics.


----------



## whitelop

Here is the picture of AJ! It was such a difficult thing to get the picture from my hubs phone to any computer or other phone. Jeez, it made me so mad!






I really need to put a bunch of pictures on a flash drive and take them to be printed. That way I have them, in case any of the computers was to crash. LOL 

So tired today, because of the time change? I have no idea. I just want to doze on the couch. But I have chicken coop stuff to do. Maybe the cold will subdue Big Boy enough that he won't attack me when I go to put the sand in there and rake all the leaves out. And I have to figure out where to put the solitary coop for him, but put it close enough to the other coop that he isn't alone. 

Oh yesterday! I was getting all the vines off the top of the coop and I had to walk around the fence, into the field to get to one side of the coop. I had on flip flops because its just the easiest while outside. I was walking with my rake and clippers and I saw this MASSIVE spider! I walking around him, then saw another one! Then another! Then I turned around and walked the hell out of the field! HAHAHA Because if I can SEE the spiders in the tall grass, and see that they're the size of my hand I will NOT walk out there with flip flops on! And there was something rustling in the tallest grass, which is about 10 feet tall. I didn't know what it was but I didn't want to find out. So I got out of the field. 

I have to go get my list to find the things I need to do! And have a cuppa so I have the energy to do the things I need to do! 
Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Your little boy is just so cute, love his stick and hanky. 

I don´t mind spiders but if I saw a bunch of them, I´d run as well, quite creepy. 

First time I´ve given the bun enclosure a thorough clean since I got back from the UK, it was hard work as it´s now so much bigger but I´m gonna leave it like that for the time being as I´d like to go back again to the UK for a few days end of November/December now that I´ve found a reliable bun sitter.


----------



## kmaben

AJ really is a cutie pie. Love the teddy bear poking out. How did you bribe him out of all his candy?

Will the chickens eat the spiders? and ohmygosh. Crocs are the way to go. I buy the cheap $5 knock offs at flea markets and they are so much better than flip flops. I do all my outdoor stuff in them. And you can nail a roach or a spider in them, or dig in them, run if you have to without fear of tripping. Just saying. I'm sure an english teacher somewhere is crying over that last sentence.

Got your box today! And yes we are eating cookies for breakfast! One of my joes made the coffee and already posted your "unhealthy" note on face book. The same joe is looking forward to whatever your baking next. I can see now I'm gonna have to hide my boxes and open in private! Also movie has been borrowed already too!!! I had to roll my eyes a bit. "It's a classic I haven't seen in a long time!"


----------



## whitelop

Kaley, Oh his candy is gone. LOL He really didn't get that much as we didn't hit all the houses because its a big neighborhood. And his father, sat in front of the computer on Saturday with the bag in front of him just eating away at it. I came in here and there was a half empty bag, wrappers everywhere and like half a sandwich on the desk. LOL It was ridiculous. We did share the candy with him, unfortunately for him, I ate all the chocolate. **** you hormones! But he did get bites of just about everything that I ate, maybe not his dad but I shared! LOL 

Yes, the chickens DO eat the spiders but apparently there are too many spiders in the yard for them to keep up with. I think when we have wet summers, the spiders grow bigger and hardier. They were extra large this year and super brave. I guess they're making their last hurrah before they die off or hibernate, whatever a spider does. 
I freaking love crocs, but the hub won't let me have them! LOL I really wanted a pair of furry-lined camo ones, but he said no. I don't know why! They're awesome! I think he just can't get over that they're crocs. But I have no shame in rocking them, I just need to get a pair when he's not with me. haha. The flip flops I wear outside are Rainbows, but they're the rubber ones with the really hard soles on the bottom. They'll stomp a spider, but they are not for field work. ha. 

I'm glad that you got the box! Are the cookies okay still? I hope they were fresh enough. Did the little pumpkin survive? AJ picked that one out from the patch. Hahaha. I thought you would laugh at the movie! 

I installed the cat window seat over the desk today. The Fat Cat decided that she was going to sleep on the desk and make it hard to do anything. So I got the window seat from upstairs. She got in it and I swear she's been happy as a lark on this seat for the majority of the day. She's on it now. hahaha. I was shredding pork when the hub saw it and he was like "Really? In the window right here?" And I just laughed, then he saw how happy Fat was and told me I was insane. hahaha. I'll have to take a picture of her. 

I'm going to bed now!


----------



## PaGal

AJ is so adorable! Nothing wrong with eating their candy at that age. Now that the girls are older they give us what they don't like which works because they are strange and do not like some of the good stuff.

The spiders here are huge too and we had a wet year as well. I saw one the other night on our fireplace. I sat down to get on the laptop and glanced up and it was Bam! in my face because it was so huge. I hollered for hubby but told him to grab a Trevor sized boot. His buddy Trevor has these humungous feet. Hubby came over with a fly swatter. I was like that's not going to do the job. He tried but it didn't do the job. I swear it was 4 inches long.

Nothing better for a cat than a window seat.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

AJ is so cute as a hobo! That was a good costume. 

We have lots of spiders over here as well, massive ones! Although I can't say I've ever seen one as big as the spiders over there. One time a spider almost as big as my hand crawled on my leg and I freaked out, lol.


----------



## whitelop

Hello! 
Camping went really well! ONLY we were in a really primitive space with no electricity or toilets. LOL Toilets doesn't bother me, because personally I find peeing in the woods a bit freeing. But not have power hindered us from blowing up the air mattress. Had a foot pump the mattress is too fancy for a peasant-like foot pump! LOL So we put a comforter down and a sleeping bag, it was a little hard but it could have been worse. But I put like 5 blankets on us and it was super warm. 
We were camping with about 10 other people, so it looked like a tent city. haha. A lot of the guys were really nice, but there was one who was much older than us, he was an a-hole. He was what we like to call, a "one upper", so if you're talking about something he's like "oh yeah, I built that!" or whatever it was. It was irritating. But the other guys were really nice. 
Woody really enjoyed himself, he was free for the most part and benedryled. LOL So he would just wander from person to person to get loved on. It was good, because everyone liked dogs and said they should have brought their dogs. 
We also found out that hippies know how to drink and they get up early as hell. LOL We got trashed Friday night, it was supposed to be the pre-game for the next night because Saturday was the music night. But Friday went a little too well and we were all crazy drunk. LOL I went to bed after I saw a girl shotgun her fourth beer. I watched her jab her car keys into her fourth beer and I was like, "oh no, I'm done!"
Woke up the next morning at 6:30 to some hippie playing Welcome to the Jungle, and we were all looking ROUGH! hahhaa. It was so bad. 
Sat by the fire all day Saturday, lost track of time. We were in a time warp, I'm sure of it. We wound up eating dinner at like 4:30 in the afternoon, because we thought it was dinner time. Went to this really popular restaurant and it was dead, because it was the early bird hour! We were dying sitting in there, it was so funny. But we all realized that we had barely eaten anything while being there, we just drank our food. I lost like 3 lbs this weekend. 

Anyway, its good to be home and sleeping in a bed. We had a really good time though. We laughed a lot, drank WAY too much. But we realized that we still do love camping and we will be camping a lot more in the spring and summer! I'm pretty stoked about it. I love camping! 

Oh and today is my birthday day! I'm 24 today! YAY! I hope 24 is a good year! 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## PaGal

Happy Birthday Morgan!!!! Glad to hear you had a good time being away from home.


----------



## kmaben

Goodness! quite the weekend! Happy belated birthday to you!


----------



## Tauntz

*Happy Belated Birthday, Morgan!*

Hope you had a great birthday yesterday! 24 is great & if not make it so! Enjoy each day & each moment as it will not come again. Hope, my little bunny that was sick earlier this year sends her special bunny wishes for you to have a wonderful belated birthday! lol


----------



## whitelop

Thanks everyone! 

We didn't do much for my birthday, as we're going to see the Eagles on Friday night. So my hub got me a bottle of wine and Grown Ups 2 to watch. We watched it and it was hilarious! 
I got a whopping $44 too! My dad gave me $24, a dollar for every year I've been alive. Then my MIL gave me $20, I don't even know why, she got me a great candle, a cake and some flowers. But it was so nice of her, and I love the candle, its applewood scented and thats all Autumny. 
So maybe I'll buy something nice for myself? Who knows, but I probably won't. LOL

And I made myself some spicy chili yesterday, I was able to freeze 2 quart bags and I have a container of it in the fridge. So that chili should last me the winter months! LOL It was my special gift to myself, since no one else eats chili. 

Now I have to finish getting my house under control. My child and man are working steadily against me in everything that I try to do in the house. Ugh. So its an up hill battle with them! 

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I can´t believe I missed your birthday....happy 24th and hope you had a great day. 

I used to have loads of candles but have none right now as there´s no where left to put them cos of these little bunnies lol. I do love scented candles though, I will one day be able to enjoy them again. 

Glad to see you enjoyed the camping, I prefer my home comforts and lots of warmth.


----------



## whitelop

We're going to see the Eagles tonight! YAY! I'm super excited! My mom is coming to watch AJ while we're gone. 

I'll try to take pictures, but I'm not promising anything, my phone sucks and I don't think we're allowed to take cameras in. LOL 

Funny story- yesterday I dumped out the embers from the wood stove. It gets like half full and you can't burn wood in there anymore. So when the hub got home, he dumped the rest of the embers out of the stove. He dumped the whole bucket of hot embers out into the fire pit in the yard, but he also put an old lipo battery in the pit. I go to leave last night to get some chicken livers and I look out and theres a big fire in the yard! I was like DID YOU START A FIRE? He was like Oh sh*t no! The battery must have exploded under the wood stove embers! I started laughing and I was like, you're insane! So he burned the stuff in the pit and put it out. I can't believe he didn't see it though and I can't believe that he put a battery in the fire pit! He would have burned our woods down. He's stupid sometimes, but it was pretty funny. 
And the chicken livers were delicious. LOL 

Happy Friday! Eagles here we come!


----------



## whitelop

When we went camping, I put Ellie in an enclosure in my kitchen for her. I left the enclosure up, and Ellie has been fine in it. Then today, I'm sitting on the couch, curling my hair and I hear this scurry that sounded sort of strange. I get up to see what it was. It was Ellie. She escaped the enclosure! There was no baby gate between the kitchen and living room! LOL She was running next to a tote I have in the kitchen, she was like WTH I'M FREE! hahaha. She skidded to a stop at my feet. So I put the gate back up and now she's running around the kitchen again. I don't know if I want to put the enclosure back up or not. 
But it was funny to see her free and not know what to do!


----------



## Chrisdoc

That is one clever little lassie, I bet she was as surprised to see you as you were to see her. She´s obviously decided that now you´re back, it´s all back to normal so why am I in here :time:

I love the Eagles, I´d be singing along to every song. 

Your hubby is just so funny. Nearly burns the whole place down but he´s so laid back about it. I suppose all´s well that ends well and if the food was yummy then even better. I do like chicken livers, now I´m hungry lol.


----------



## whitelop

Oh my god the Eagles were AMAZING! Like I don't have words to describe it! It was like putting in a CD and listening to them in your house. They were beyond perfect! 
I didn't take a single picture, because I didn't want my phone to distract me from the greatness! 

Don Henley can still rock it out and sing like a badass. And Joe Walsh was slaying the guitar, it was insane! For 60-something year old men, they rocked it out. I've seen a lot of shows, different genres of music, but the Eagles were by far the best show I've ever seen. 

I guess when you sing the same songs for 40 years, you know them well! But seriously, it was like putting on any recording of them and just listening to it. But I think most of all, it was the guys on stage. It was like they were just jamming out together, nevermind the sold out arena, they were just having a good time, enjoying what they do. It was great! 
They said it was the 42nd consecutive sold out show on their tour. I was amazed by the number of people. 
The only time I've seen more people is when we went to Savannah, GA a few years ago for St Patrick's day and there were 1 million people on River Street with us. That was horrible though! LOL 

Anyway, to finish off my rambling. It was fantastic, single best birthday present my dad has ever gotten me and I'm just so thankful to have been able to experience that at least once in my life. I got to hear Hotel California sung live, I'm complete! 

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Chrisdoc

That sounds like it was absolutely perfect. It´s not always as good as you think it might be when you hear groups or singers perform live, I´ve been or heard concerts where you wished you´d remember them as you listen to them in your living room But finding a group who sound better live than recorded is a real pleasure. Í am so glad it was even better than you though it would be. They are a great band and to still sell out is quite an achievement. I think that now whenever I hear an Eagle´s song I will be always think of you at your concert.


----------



## whitelop

I am so glad it was better that I thought too, Chris. Like, better than I ever could have imagined. 

Did I tell you guys that I got called for jury duty? I did. haha. So I had to have something notarized saying that I'm a stay at home mom and I have no other means of child care. Part of me wishes to go to jury duty, in case its something cool, but then I have no one to watch AJ! 

I have to start getting my Christmas stuff together. I have my list, but I need to order somethings and then really refine what I'm making for people. I'm doing a lot of food stuffs this year, since it will be cheaper than buying things. Plus, people like food. LOL 
I have a few ideas of what I'm sending to Kaley too! Her and the joes are going to get a good care package from me! 

Somehow I have a ton of laundry to do! So I'm going to hop on that. 
Happy Sunday! Or laundry day for me. LOL


----------



## Chrisdoc

I'd love to do jury duty at a really juicy trial but they don´t have many trials by jury over here so no chance of that. Shame that you can´t be there but AJ is more important. 

I have actually bought a few Christmas presents already which is a first for me, I always do everything at the last minute. But, I agree with you Morgan and will probably do quite a bit of baking and share among all my friends. Probably do some jams as well and who knows what else. I´m watching loads of cookery programmes now that I can get UK TV and I just love them, so many ideas to put into practice. 

Autumn has finally arrived, I´ve actually put the heater on tonight as the temperature has dropped. I am actually quite glad to say goodbye to the summer, it´s nice to get wrapped up again.


----------



## whitelop

Wow, its been so long since I've updated! Not much to talk about I guess! LOL 

So, Thanksgiving was really good. We went to my in-laws. My hubs grandparents came down for the week. It was exhausting. hahaha. If you guys didn't know, I'm not much of a people person, so being around people a lot is stressful for me. I love his grandparents don't get me wrong, but they're old and they're repetitive and to me, its exhausting. ha! So we're all thankful that the week is over. 
After the afternoon dinner at my in-laws, we went to my moms house. She cooked a little bit of food, not too much. And it was nice to be able to relax. 

Another thing that bothered me this most of the whole week, was that people seem to forget that I have my own house. That we live in our own home, with our own animals, lots of things depend on me for life, not just the child! So my dad went out of town for the week, he lent us his Jeep and asked me to water the cats. Then got mad at me because I didn't spend time at the house, just hanging out there. ? What? LOL I was like I HAVE A HOUSE! Then my hubs grandparents, they would make little comments, when I would get there in the evening, rather than spending the whole day there, like "oh here you are! Finally! We've been so busy today without you!" I'm like, I HAVE MY OWN HOUSE! So my MIL had to explain to her mother that I have my own things to take care of it, and I didn't have to spend every waking moment at the house with them. I spent Monday and Tuesday over there, like 15 hours each. Thats A LOT of time. And my animals were like, where have you been? HAHA. They don't know what to do when I'm not here. 
Then my friend was like, "hey why don't you come over today, I have the day off." I'm like, "no. I have to go to the grocery store, cook things, clean my house, love my animals, I don't have time for your gross house!" No one seems to understand that there are only so many hours in the day, I can't. LOL 

Hahhahaha. And then I realized that I'm surrounded by men that "don't". Don't do dishes, don't do wash, don't make their own food, don't make their own drinks, don't have to get off the couch. LOL My hub, his dad and grandpa are all men who don't. They just sit on the couch and wait for the dinner bell to be rung, wait for the drinks to be poured for them. So the whole week, we all waited hand and foot on these men, grumbled to ourselves about it in the kitchen, and laughed at them. My hubs grandpa, got unsweetened tea and rather than getting up to get a sweetener from the kitchen, he just suffered through the unsweetened. LOL We were like, its your own fault! You could have asked or god forbid, gotten it yourself. LOL Men who don't. I need to write a book about it. "Marrying a Men Who 'Don't': A Guide for Women Who Do" LOL I bet people would read it. 

Anyway, I know it sounds like I'm complaining, but we've been laughing at it all week. My hub knows how much I dislike people and he says I've been a trooper. Haha. I know I have! 
I decorated for Christmas last night, took all of 5 minutes. I hope to make a big wreath for my front window. I think that would look really good. 

Okay, and now to Ellie. She's such a brat. She chewed on my hubs shoes, he's pissed. She chewed on my vacuum cord, I'm pissed. I hope she didn't kill my vacuum, because I may kill her. LOL 

Gotta go shopping now!


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...sounds like you had a very busy week. I'm like you, with most people I can't relax so it is stressful and I'm so happy when I get home or they leave and then I can relax.

Hubby's one buddy has this really annoying girlfriend. Since I met her during the summer she has not said one positive thing about hubby's buddy. I wonder why she is dating him. Then she smokes but is trying to hide it from him. And she is one of those people that needs to be the center of attention and makes up stories and ailments. I don't know how much longer I can take being around her. I'm always stuck with her cause of course the guys get lost in their own little world when they get together.

My ex was a man who didn't do, so glad that hubby isn't one. I don't think I could do that again. It wouldn't be so bad if your man at least has some appreciation for what you do.

So many people just do not seem to realize other people have lives.

Maybe we could send Ellie, Laverne and Shirley off to a bad bunny boot camp. Ha!


----------



## whitelop

Ellie needs bunny boot camp! She's been pretty good, but if you leave anything in here that is new, she's going to eat it! 
She just emerged from her box. LOL 

Denise, I've known people like that. I have my normal complaints, but, so does everyone else! I would just try to ignore her as best as possible, or tell her to shut the heck up! Is she younger than you are? Maybe you should put her in her place! And give a lesson on what life is really like, thats what I would do. 

So the cats are so weird, they only drink out of Ellie's water dish. I had a water bowl down for them, then Ellie's was near it, then the dog has the big bowl. But they wouldn't touch the new bowl of water, only drinking Ellie's or in a pinch, the dogs. Its so strange! So I took the new bowl away and they're just fine with Ellie's. I wonder if there was something wrong with that bowl? They're crazy. 

I decorated for Christmas! I got my little 4 foot tree up, AJ helped decorate it. I put the stuff on the mantle and hung up AJ's stocking. Thats it. All I do. LOL I am going to make a wreath for the front window this week, so that will look good. I almost bought this super obnoxious wreath for the front door from the dollar store today, but I decided not to because the man wouldn't like it. LOL It was LOUD! 

So far today I've made almost 8 dozen cookies. I say almost, because some are still baking. I made a pumpkin bread and I think I'll throw together a cranberry bread too. The pumpkin bread is for someone, so are half the cookies, and one of the loaves of cranberry bread.  
I made my hub some cookies earlier today, made dinner, then started the second batch of cookies. I realized half way through making the dough, that I hadn't opened the cook book to look at the recipe. LOL SO I think I may have memorized the choco chip cookie recipe. Thats not always bad. haha. 

Now to finish the cookies, clean up the kitchen and lay on the couch. Its been a loooong day!


----------



## kmaben

haha! I have one cat that refuses to drink out of anything other than his little cat water fountain. He use to drink out of the community bowl but once I got that it all went down hill. If I'm cleaning it or it's not running for some reason he just stares at it with this look of utter disgust. He will bother you relentlessly until someone comes and fixes it or I'm done cleaning it. He also gets uber pissed if one of the dogs drinks out of it. I quit trying to figure them out a long time ago.

I keep thinking I would love to be a stay at home mom and cook and clean and be crafty. I'm pretty sure I would kill the kid, the animals, the hubby and have the house burnt down in two weeks time. I dont know how you do it. It's not an easy job. I'm kind of jealous.


----------



## PaGal

Well that girl has issues and I don't think after dealing with the crazy people I have dealt with up till now and one I'm still forced to deal with that I have the patience for another. Ha!

You sure did get a lot of baking done!

One thing I like using for decorating because it's quick is those window cling decorations they sell for every holiday. They are also inexpensive.


----------



## whitelop

Well, AJ just got banned from the Christmas tree and the living room. LOL BANNNED! I was in the kitchen, trying to make coffee and do something and heard him hitting ornaments together. I told him to put the ornaments back on the tree, he cried at me and then threw the ornaments down onto the floor. He broke one, so I put him in time out and then told him to stay in his room! I'm SO mad. **** these terrible twos! It was one of my Shiny Brite vintage ornaments too.  

So I put my tree in the front room. I just can't have anything nice! LOL 
But now, with him in his room, so I can clean my living room and it will STAY clean! 

Kaley, I think you could definitely be a stay at home mom, you could do it. If I can do it, you can. I am the least patient person in the whole world. Sometimes I want to burn my own house down. My hub spent 4 days home and good lord, I'm so glad this a regular non-holiday week. No more family, no more hub here during the day, only me and the kid. 

Ugh, my friend wants me to come over. I don't understand why she can't come here?! In order to go over there, I have to pack the kid up, drive over there, and worry about being in her gross, not child proofed house. Why can't she just come here, where all my kids stuff is, where its clean and child proof. People don't make any sense to me. LOL 

Now, off to do daily things. Happy Monday!


----------



## whitelop

I just had a semi-ridiculous morning with the rabbit. haha. I walk into the kitchen to notice that everything is just slightly...askew. Her litter box is pulled out from the cabinet, her hay box is also pulled out. The piece of marble that blocks her from getting behind the washing machine is pulled away and then upon closer inspection the pieces of cardboard that block the cord of the stove, that are behind the trashcan, are moved as well, but they were neatly leaned against the stove. Then there was the sock. A AJ sized black sock in the middle of the kitchen floor. I was like WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN DOING?! My hub was like, the rabbit? (he was upstairs getting dressed) and I was like NO, WE GOT ROBBED BY A WEIRDO WHO MOVES STUFF AROUND IN A STRANGE WAY AND GETS SOCKS FROM BEHIND THE WASHER! haha. 
So this sock that she got, my hub dropped it next to the washing machine earlier this week and told me he would get it. I sort of forgot about it so I didn't care. But apparently, Ellie remembered and grabbed it for him. LOL He said, she's the new sock search and rescue rabbit! hahaha. 
I've been having issues with her and socks lately though. Since I have to take the clean clothes through the kitchen to get them to the rest of the house, sometimes I drop small AJ sized socks on the floor. She pounces on them and runs away with them! So I have to chase her down and get the socks back. LOL Its funny and adorable, but I do worry she might put holes in the socks. 

Ugh, long day today. My dads surprise party is today. I still need to make potato salad. And my hub wants to run all these errands that I don't have time for. So he'll be on his own! LOL 

Happy Sunday from me and The Sock Search and Rescue Rabbit!


----------



## qtipthebun

My dad's rabbit has a total sock fetish. She steals them and hides them behind the couch. 
Also, When we bring up the clean laundry, we dump it on the living room floor to fold, and Qtip plays in the warm socks. If she sees you carrying the basket, she comes running, waiting for her warm socks. 

Bunnies.


----------



## Tauntz

What about getting Ellie her own AJ socks? Does Ellie have a favorite color, if so get the socks in her color for her socks. Perhaps get some AJ size socks & embroider Ellie's initials or name on the socks then let AJ wear them around the house for a day to get his scent on them. You can then use them as Ellie's play socks for bunny sock hide & go seek! lol Anyway just a thought! Hope you have a great Sunday & your dad a terrific surprise birthday party!


----------



## PaGal

I agree with Tauntz...you must get Ellie some of her own socks to run around with. I would just get a color AJ doesn't wear.


----------



## whitelop

Chances are, I have some old socks that don't fit AJ anymore, so she can have one of those. LOL 
I got Ellie to jump through a hoop the other night! It was so funny! I cut out a circle for a cake base, so I had this piece of cardboard with a big circle cut out of it, I held a papaya bite on one side and she hopped through it several times! Then she started to get mad that I was making her work for food and bit the cardboard! LOL But I kept it, because I want her to jump through it again, its hilarious! 

The surprise party went SO great! My step mom and brothers had to take him to get something to eat, it was the only way he would leave the house. BECAUSE he was super hung over! That idiot spent the whole night at my uncles house playing ping-pong and drinking! So he got home at 6am and slept until like 1:30 when I was due to be there at 3! If he had stayed in bed, we were going to decorate the house around him and then surprise him then, but thankfully he left! LOL It went really well, he was super surprised. I'll have to upload the video my hub took, it was funny to see the surprised look on his face. He just stopped in his tracks! He was SO hung over! LOL BUT we found out that he had never had a birthday party before. Even when he and my mom were together, he never had one. He had a really terrible childhood so it makes sense then, but I've been through a mom and now on my second step mom and I don't know how we never had a real party for him? Anyway, its just good that we could surprise him on such a big birthday! The big 5-0! hahah. 

Some other big news! My FIL found this deal on sweaters, so my MIL and I went to check it out. Turns out, they were sweaters from Penny's and we each got like 4 sweaters for $7.99! Let me bold that for you *LIZ CLAIBORNE SWEATERS FOR $7.99 EACH!* So thats a great deal! We also go my hub some shirts for super cheap and my SIL a nice sweater, and my MIL got some nice shirts for work. But you can not even beat those prices for sweaters. Sometimes I thank god for little gross discount stores! 

Alright, my house is crazy looking from the weekend! 
Happy Monday to everyone!


----------



## kmaben

Posting late but I got a big box in the mail two days ago! Never open something good in the Aid Station cause medics be like "whaaaaaaat?" and start climbing out of the walls. My one medic was like pumpkin bread? I LOVE pumpkin bread! Have you ever had pumpkin bread? No but I'm sure I love it! As he takes the largest slice and inhales it in about three bites. Loved the little AJ handprints. Very clever.
We had just gotten a little desk christmas tree that needed some ornaments too so that worked out quite well.
Your cards always make me laugh and I can't wait to come visit! Thank you for everything!


----------



## Tauntz

Wow, Morgan! $7.99 Liz Claiborne sweaters! Prices are so outrageously crazy I love to come upon a great buy & be able to get it! Glad you were able to get some great buys! 

Glad the surprise birthday party went well! It is hard to surprise my family. lol But I do love to surprise family & friends with nice little gifts with or without an occasion. 

Congratulations on getting Ellie to jump through your hoop! lol Love it! Need to get back to my bunnies training. Wish I had the room to set up an indoor obstacle/agility course for my buns.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha Kaley, that just made me laugh so hard! 
I'm glad you guys liked it. The box wasn't big enough was it? LOL 

Yes, you can't beat that price of sweaters! I also got a really good deal on paper towels and toilet paper last weekend. Sometimes I really love those gross little discount stores. Sometimes they save you lots of money. But then sometimes they have weird bags of Dove soap that is 3 bars for a $1 and they aren't in boxes? I didn't understand that, but I also didn't buy them! 

I've been in the worst mood for 2 days. Ugh, I think its the weather. I hate cold weather. 
Happy Wednesday!


----------



## whitelop

Ellie is making me insane. I'm ready to choke her out. 
She kept me up half the night doing things, I don't even know what she was doing. I guess its like the cold perks her up or something. So she started chewing things she shouldn't have been chewing early in the evening and right before I went to bed. I had to come down several times to make her stop. Then there were other times in the night that I heard her doing whatever. AHHH! I was upstairs and she was in the kitchen and I could STILL hear her! 
I was so irritated with her! I gave her some treats, but she didn't stop after the treats. I fed her, gave her fresh hay. That didn't stop her either. I hope it was just a one night thing, because if not, she's going to have to go back in the cage at night. I can't deal with her chewing things up! She has SO many boxes and different things that she CAN chew on, but she just wants to chew on my HOUSE! 

Anyway, I sort of slept in today. Which I hate doing, because it throws the whole day off. But I think I had to because I didn't get enough sleep last night, worrying about what she was chewing up and I kept waking up! haha. 

Happy Thursday! I hope I can get this fire going better, its COLD in this house!


----------



## PaGal

Sorry you had a bad night. I wonder if Ellie and Shirley could be sisters. That is what Shirley has been up to for a few weeks or so now. Destruction. Mostly my carpet and it doesn't matter what else she has out to chew or play with. Heck I even basically covered their whole area with cardboard since I had the big box from our new water tank. She would just destroy a spot of cardboard and then go at the carpet through that. 

Did you remember to save your dryer lint to help start your fires?


----------



## whitelop

I use dryer lint all the time to start the fires, works really well. My hub even likes it, at first he was skeptical. This wood that we're burning is weird though, it barely leaves ashes or embers, so if the fire goes out you have to basically restart it. So you have to pay attention to it. LOL 

Yes, Ellie is working my nerves. I'm trying to keep her awake today, so she'll sleep tonight, but who knows if that will even work! haha. Dang rabbits! I bet Shirley and Ellie are related! hahaha. They're from the family, Loves to Chew Things.


----------



## PaGal

Yah, having a fire does take work and paying attention at least if you want it burning all day.

Ellie and Shirley must be in cahoots. Now I know it may not be just Shirley because Laverne can be a butt also but I', blaming Shirley because of the way she has been acting lately. Yep, she kept me up last night making a racket. Since they are locked up in their cage I did not get up but I saw what they or she was doing when I got up today which was very hard to do. 

I rebuilt the shelf in their cage using different wood as we had just put in a temporary one at first because it was getting late. Well when I rebuilt the shelf I ran out of zip ties. The shelf is made up of four pieces of 1X2 and two pieces were no longer up. So at some point today I will be securing everything since I got more zip ties yesterday. Definitely need that bunny boot camp!


----------



## whitelop

Ellie took my warning well last night. I told her before bed, that if she made a racket and I had to come down a ton of times to see what she was doing, then I was going to lock her in her cage...FOREVER! Hahaha. I only had to come down once, but that was because the dog was being bad and I could hear him doing something. When I checked on Ellie she was eating some paper. But it could have really been her making the noise and I blamed it on the dog! LOL 

I can see my chickens right now, and the 3 that are free range, the hen, Demon and Big White, are in the wood shed dust bathing and sunning. They've dug HUGE holes for themselves to lay in. Its pretty funny. And now the two roosters are fighting, or playing? Its hard to tell, because they're not being overly aggressive. The dirt in the woodshed must be the bees knees because they love it over there, and it must be warm. AND the wood is filled with hibernating darkling beetles, so they enjoy catching fat, cold, slow moving beetles! 

Happy Friday! My DH has his company Christmas party today, which means he SHOULD be getting his bonus! As long as the HR girl didn't drop the ball, like she did a few years ago! LOL He got a really great review, he's a shining star of an employee and a great leader! Which is great!


----------



## JBun

Ellie is wise!!! She's smart enough to push it and have a little fun, but stops before she's going to get into too much trouble. Or if she does do something, she makes sure the dog is around to take the blame  

Have a great time at the Christmas party! Hopefully that bonus comes through.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I have missed a lot. I so laughed at sock stealing Ellie, I wonder if she will start to hide them somewhere and end up with a sock mountain. Pumpkin bread sounds lovely, I had to throw my pumpkin away last week as I put my finger through it and it seems a bit yukky so didn´t want to chance it and I was going to do so many things with it. 

I tell you though, they do understand us better than we think. Everytime I tell Houdini and Snowy to stop chasing, boxing and generally having a go, they do race off in the other direction. Houdini is like the Duracell bunny at the moment, he never stops, he tires me out haha. 

Hope the Christmas party was good and that the bonus came through. Nothing like a bit of extra cash for Christmas. 

I love finding a bargain. The last two times I´ve been to the UK, I´ve come back with a suitcase full of stuff from the pound shop. It is so cheap compared to Spain, I think I went in every single one in Leeds, I must definitely hold the record for the biggest amount spent there lol.


----------



## whitelop

The one thing about my husbands company that I don't like is, they don't invite spouses or family to their parties. Its an ONLY company Christmas party and Thanksgiving pot luck. I think its unfair, since there are only like 50 people working on this coast. I cook the stuff for the pot luck but I can't go to it! haha. 
They go bowling for the Christmas party, exchange gifts. The company gets them all gifts every year, along with bonus'. Usually they're really nice gifts! We usually enjoy them. 

I think Ellie did well last night, because yesterday I made it a point to disturb her every single time I went into the kitchen. hahah. I would touch her with some laundry or tap her with my toes to wake her up. I told her that she is going to stay away during the day and keep MY schedule. She got into a box in the corner and scooted so far into it that I could only see her dewlap and nose. LOL Then she would give me the eye as I was coming towards her to mess with her. HA! Now she's leery of me when I come into the kitchen. SO I guess its working, keeping her on her toes!


----------



## whitelop

The only down with with Ellie's gotcha day, is so soon after it comes Foo's death day. Today is that day. I was a little upset last night, so I cried on Ellie. She was surprisingly comforting and understanding. She even gave me lots of kisses! 
I just sort of can't believe its been one year! Wow, the time does fly. 
I miss Foo a lot still. She was still the best rabbit anyone could ask for. I would put a picture up but I'm afraid if I see her and start crying, I'll never stop. Maybe next year I'll put a picture up. 

I love you Foo! :hearts: ink iris:


----------



## whitelop

On a lighter note, Ellie is a really sweet bun. Last night, my hub went a laid in bed before I did, so I went and laid in the kitchen with Ellie. She gave me kisses all over! My pants, hands, feet, face. She was really really sweet. 
She only likes to be petted for a few minutes at a time, she likes a cat, 3 pets till she bites! haha. She doesn't bite though, she just thumps and binkies away! LOL 

Before I went to bed, I put too many logs on the fire. So I kept hearing this weird noise and it was the wood stove being too hot and having too much fire! LOL So I came down stairs and sat down here with my book for a while until the fire died down a little bit. I sat in the kitchen as its cooler, and it was 90 degrees in the living room! 
I was reading Harry Potter and her comes Ellie, nibbling on my pages. I was sitting on a blanket on the floor and she was pulling at the blanket and trying to shred it. I put my finger on her tail to try to poke her off the blanket, but she didn't move. She cared nothing about me touching her! So I wound up having to put my whole hand under her to get her to stop pulling at the blanket! She's crazy! Then she came for kisses and a nibble on my book and all was forgiven. 

I have to start making the things for my gift baskets for my mom and stepmom today. Looks like today is peppermint bark, plain sugar cookies and choco sugar cookies. Should be a nice long day! LOL I have something to bake for the rest of the week, but I split it up so I won't put it off until Friday and have to bake like 800 dozen cookies because we're spending Saturday with my dad and stepmom. LOL So everyday for the rest of the will, will be filled with choco covered pretzels, cookies, cakes. The good stuff, its going to be like a bakery here! 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## JBun

I'm glad you got some Ellie kisses when you were sad about Foo being gone. It sure can be hard to get over losing some of our pets. I know we love all of our pets, but there are always ones that we bond much more closely with. I feel the same way about my Dash. I still cry sometimes too, when I think about her, and it's been more than 18 months since I lost her. Do we really ever stop missing them?


----------



## whitelop

No, I don't think we ever stop missing them. I had to have our Golden put down in 2011, and I still miss him a lot. He was the best dog. And there are some cats that I really really miss. I try to just let the memories pass quickly, but sometimes it still makes me really sad. 

Thankfully, Ellie makes me feel better about things. Shes insane, but she really is a good rabbit.


----------



## PaGal

I am sorry that you were feeling upset over Foo. I know how sad you can get when missing a loved pet. 

It's nice that Ellie was being sweet to you when you needed it most. My critters all just act up when I'm in a state. 

That's a lot of cookies. The girls and I made sugar cookies in our mini muffin pan. We love cookies baked that way. they seem to be softer and stay soft more than regular baked cookies. Although it is a little odd decorating those over regular sugar cookies. Since it will just be the five of us for Christmas that's all we made since we will have plenty of pie again. Cookies are more what we do outside of holidays.


----------



## whitelop

So now every time I drop something on the floor, Ellie has to come check it out. I'm calling her Inspector Ellie now! LOL 

Denise, we do cookies during Christmas. My MIL makes thousands of cookies every year around Christmas times. She has this one recipe that takes a solid 12 hours to bake all the dough. And you have to roll nuts up inside of them. Its insane. I've never made it, but I don't know if I want to! LOL 
I have to make so many cookies, because my husband. I'm not even kidding, but he gets jealous when I make cookies for other people. And its because of Kaley. LOL I made her cookies and gave him a few of them, then told him that I was going to make him a batch but didn't(so sue me!) and he has been jealous anytime I make cookies after that incident. So now if I'm making HIM cookies, he's like "who are those for? KALEY?" I'm like NO they're for you! But if you don't watch it, I'll slap some random address on them and send them to someone else! 
So, in making cookies for my mom and step mom, I have to make an extra batch for my husband because he is a child and doesn't get enough cookies. 

So you guys know how my hen changes nest locations all around the house? Well, she was laying them in one spot but something got the eggs. I think the possum we have. So I started watching the roosters that are with her. They always give away where she lays them, because they act like guards over here while shes laying them. I noticed they were in the shed. So I walked out there and looked around. She picked the best spot, under my hubs work bench, in the dirt. LOL Its the cutest little nest, its safe from predators and its dry. There were 3 eggs in there. I left her one so she'll continue to lay there. I just need to fill an egg shell with something and put it in the nest so I can collect the real eggs and leave her the dud. LOL Its ridiculous that we play this game, but every day is like an easter egg hunt! Things could be worse I guess! LOL 

Today is choco covered pretzel day! 
Happy Wednesday!


----------



## whitelop

I really suck sometimes! I left my camera in the car, with the pictures of AJ and Santa on it! hahaha. AHH I wanted to show you guys SO bad, because they are freaking hilarious! I'll have to post them tonight when hubs gets home. The Santa was at my moms barber shop, hes such a nice guy and I swear, you would think he really was Santa! 
But my mom printed me off a picture, so I framed it as soon as we got home, because I'm going to use it embarrass AJ when he's older. When he has his first girlfriend, I'm going to be like "oh, have you seen this picture of when AJ was 2 and met Santa for the first time? Its a good one!"

I did the math yesterday and I've made like 300 cookies in the last few days. LOL Thats a lot of cookies! And today I have finish the choco pretzels and make some pumpkin bread loaves. I also made chili yesterday, and some apple bread the other day. So its been a serious week for my kitchen. Haha. 

AJ is a serious mood today! What a brat! I still have some Christmas shopping to finish tomorrow, I really hate being so behind on it. But for my husband, some for AJ, and my step brother. It should be easy enough, but still I hate having to be out there with all the other people like me, who put things off. HAha. OH and I need to get a ham to cook! Since it will be just us on Christmas day! I worked it out that we'll have the whole Christmas day to spend by ourselves! Sometimes I'm a scheduling genius but I'm a bad shopper! 

Now, off to bake the pumpkin loaves and make some chicken and dumplings for dinner! YAY! Then, I can clean my kitchen one last time for the weekend and its ALL smooth sailing! 

Happy Friday!


----------



## whitelop

So here are the pictures of AJ with Santa, and most likely a few of Elvira that I took the other night. 

It started out like this, everything was fine...






And THEN, someone asked him to smile...he was not amused. 





But WE were really amused! We laughed so hard! I have a picture similar to this one framed now, I find it hilarious! 

Now for some Ellie. LOL 










This is the hoop that I make her jump through, occasionally. This is what usually happens though. 





Half way through. 





Trying to avoid me and the hoop. LOL


----------



## whitelop

Oh and I have to tell you guys the most ridiculous story, quite possibly, ever told. 

I got food poisoning today. By eating a bit of 3 week old peanut butter cookie, out of the bottom of the cookie jar. I was cleaning out the jar and saw this bit of cookie, that was like the size of my thumbnail. I KNEW that the cookies were old, but I could not help but eat it. LOL Now, keep in mind that I don't have food issues or anything, I'm just...dumb. So I'm standing over the sink, chewing this rancid piece of cookie and I KNOW that its bad, it tastes bad, has this funky flavor. I say to myself, thats off. But do I spit it out? No. Do I rinse my mouth out? No. I just continue to eat and feel instantly, that I should not have done it. I was instantly sick on my stomach and feeling off. It was so bad that I had to stop what I was doing and take a nap. LOL What is wrong with me? Why would I do that? 

I literally made 300 cookies this week, I have loads of cookies, FRESH cookies! Why would I eat the old bit of rancid peanut butter cookie? 
Well, I'm paying for it now. I'm still sick on my stomach and feel like crap. LOL How dumb does one get?!


----------



## JBun

Morgan, I'm sorry that you got sick, but that's hilarious that you've been baking fresh cookies and you eat the disgusting old one. Actually, I wouldn't have thought twice about eating a 3 week old cookie. Though I probably wouldn't have kept eating it if it didn't taste right. Do cookies go bad? I've never noticed it being a problem. Of course I usually eat them ALL in the first couple days 

I think I'm going to have to bake cookies tomorrow. All of your holiday baking is sounding sooo delicious to me. Of course the cookies that I make, I'm eating .

Poor little AJ. I don't know if I would feel all that happy sitting on a complete strangers lap either. I have to say though, that's a pretty good Santa, with a great beard!

Awww, Ellie's so cute! You'd never believe she could be such a trouble maker  I love the pic of her nosing the green ball. Does she actually like to play with it? My rabbits don't seem to have any interest in balls, except the willow ones.


----------



## whitelop

She will roll them around sometimes. But usually not too much interaction with the balls. LOL 

AJ was fine with Santa, he just didn't want his picture taken! He's such a butthead sometimes! Santa's beard was a real beard too! He was so nice and just such a great Santa. 

I think these cookie crumbs went bad because they weren't in an airtight container, they were peanut butter and homemade. I don't know, it had a real taste of bad. LOL Sometimes though, I just amaze myself with the things I do.


----------



## kmaben

AJ is adorable! I love the little wave he's doing. Then it's on with the Diva lol! To cute. Morgan....really? The cookie? You ate it? What am I supposed to do with you? I've eaten some pretty chancy things but a three week old cookie? I'm rethinking my plans to come visit. I may not make it out alive!


----------



## whitelop

I'm pretty sure that you'll make it out alive! LOL I'm a mom, I can fix anything. 

I'm allergic to Earl Grey tea! AHHH! Its my favorite! Actually its Lady Grey that I've been drinking, but its the same thing. My lip is all swollen and itchy, the inside of my mouth is itchy. I think its the tea! I had a cuppa tonight and my mouth is SO much worse! Ugh. Now, I have to find a new tea. I guess its back to just plain black tea again. 

Tomorrow is Christmas Eve. We're spending it with my in-laws. Yay! NOT. LOL Then Christmas day we're going to my moms house for the evening to have dinner. This is one of the best Christmas' we've had, we've spread everything out, so we're not rushing around. So we're going to have nice calm days, which is great! LOL 

It rained for like 2 days straight here. There was a house like 10 minutes away from me, whose whole front yard was filled with 4 feet of water. It was insane! It made it on the news. My whole yard is flooded and smooshy. I had to buy some rain boots today. They're really comfortable! I want to wear them all the time. 

All the Christmas stuff is done, so now its just smooth sailing. The hub has the next two days off, so it should be really nice. 

Happy Monday! And Merry Christmas, if I don't make it back on here. But I'm sure I will! LOL


----------



## whitelop

Merry Christmas Everyone! 
I hope you guys have/had a wonderful day! We finished opening AJ's presents just a little bit ago, so he's running around playing with cars and discs and being crazy! We did our presents last night at midnight, so as to not take away from AJ. My hub got me some long sleeved shirts, a hint to stop stealing his, a really really nice Columbia jacket, some PJ's and some neon colored socks! It was a great gift! I got him a much needed fleecy super soft robe! 

Did I tell you guys that my dad got me zebra striped footy pj's? Like an adult sized sleeping onsie? LOL It has zebra faces on the feets, its hilarious! LOL I may have to take a picture for you guys, its too funny. 

We're going to my moms for dinner. My hub was saying he was so glad that Christmas is over, we need to pack it up. I told him we still have to go to my moms for dinner. He was like, "oh okay, we'll only stay 23 minutes though" (<--story to follow). Then I told him she made apple pie, he said, OH?! Well, we can stay 24 minutes then!" LOL 
23 minutes is the average amount of time my mom spends here when she comes to visit. LOL She is not a lingerer. So when she comes over here, and we go over there, we laugh about it being more or less than 23 minutes. Apparently, apple pie calls for another minute though! 

I'm going to do some laundry! I am so behind! 

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## PaGal

Merry Christmas, Morgan! 

Definitely need a pic of the zebra jammies!


----------



## kmaben

Merry Christmas Morgan!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Merry Christmas Morgan, hope you had a wonderful time with all your family. No more three week old cookies, eh lol. 

Your mom is the same as my older brother when he goes to see my mom. His average time there is around 20 minutes, it´s a family joke as well.


----------



## JBun

Merry Christmas!!!

Sounds like AJ was having fun this morning. Nothing like kids to add to the excitement and fun. 

Definitely NEED pictures!


----------



## Tauntz

Merry Christmas, Morgan! Sounds like you had a very nice Christmas! Oh, would love to see pix of your zebra pjs! I too, got pjs, flannel with owls on them!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I wanted some bunny pj´s but haven´t found them yet. I have worn my bunny jumper with pride though, I really do love it !


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hi Morgan, how ya doin hop.. everything is Ok. Have missed u and your animals, just wanted to say hi


----------



## whitelop

Hey! I've been missing for a while and I don't even know why! I've been sort of reading everyone's blogs, but not really saying anything. I guess just in a quiet mood? 

So winter is terrible and I've had enough. I got down to 8 degrees the other night, then the next night was 12. AJ went and stayed with my dad when it was 8, because it was REALLY hard to keep the house warm. We didn't have any hot water yesterday or today, because there was something frozen between the well and hot water heater. But we did have cold water so I boiled water to wash dishes! LOL 
The barn cat came in and slept the night it was really cold. I put the chickens in the barn and the big boys together in their house. Poor animals, its too cold out there for them. 
My pond has 2 inches of ice on the top. Enough to hold me. I realized today that I needed to break some of it, when I saw like 40 birds walking on the ice trying to get to the water. So I got a plate tamp and busted through a good portion of it, so they could drink. There were all sorts of large birds out there, like Stellar Jays and a big wood pecker. 

Poor little Ellie was in the freezing cold kitchen! I feel SO bad, but I have nothing for her to come into the living room in. She doesn't have a cage, so she couldn't come in the warmth. I put a really thick blanket over her box and a blanket in her box, so it was like a cave. She's still alive, so I guess she stayed warm enough. I just feel really bad. Thankfully, the sun comes in the kitchen a lot of the day, so she can lay in the light and stay warm during the day. 

There are some other things to talk about, but I need to put AJ in bed and read him some Harry Potter. So I'll share about them later! Its nothing super important or special. I just have a brilliant idea and I want to share with you guys! 

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## JBun

I do that too sometimes, when I just don't feel up to posting.

I think you've got it colder there then it is here in Utah. Hopefully it will pass soon and you don't have to freeze your butts off for too long. I'm glad you're all surviving it ok though. Can't wait to hear your brilliant idea


----------



## Chrisdoc

Good to hear from you. I've been watching the news and seeing some of the weather over there OMG. Hope you missed most of the worst although the temperatures sound pretty low. Over here we are still enjoying sunshine and warmth so can't imagine snow and ice. Poor animals but Ellie sound as though she's managing to keep warm...can't wait for you to tell lol.


----------



## Tauntz

Morgan, great to see you posting again! Hope you & all of your feathered, furry & human family are warming up now. It got a bit chilly (cold!!!! lol) here too. We have a heat pump & those temps were just too cold for a heat pump to be able to keep it warm. Fortunately, we had electricity so we had heat & water most of the time. Hope Ellie is a cuddle bun. They do make good warmers in exchange for ear massages! Even Faith didn't mind! lol Stay warm & keep us updated!


----------



## PaGal

Those low temps were horrible. I have never spent so much time just driving down my driveway. We sat in the truck waiting for the bus and that was after a two hour delay two days in a row just because it was so cold. 

I brought all of the cats to the side of the garage next to the house as it stays slightly warmer and put out towels and flannel sheets for the cats and did laundry early to give them some heat.


----------



## whitelop

I'm so glad that we didn't have any snow or anything. It was cold but JUST cold! No weather with it! 

I'm still bringing Bronco, the barn cat in at night. He sleeps in my front room, which doesn't have heat, but its not drafty like the shed. 

Last night, I was putting the chickens in the barn, because it was raining. I noticed that the hen was gone, so I was thinking, crap that sucks! I put the roosters in there, look over and there is a dang possum! I screamed and it just sat there! I kicked stuff and it just stayed. Then it started walking and got a whiff of chicken and stopped. I was like, oh no you don't! Kicked the chickens pen and it ran off. Dang possum! It was just trying to get out of the rain, but NOT IN MY BARN! 
I found the hen. Shes in the shed, in her nest, sitting on eggs. I'm pretty sure that she's still sitting on them today. I think she's trying to brood them. These dang chickens and their need to make babies in the winter! I swear. BUT the thing with her nest is, I collect the eggs almost everyday. So right now, there are 2 eggs in the nest and a wooden egg. LOL Shes the kind of chicken that if you take her eggs, shes going to hide them from you. So I saw she was nesting in the shed, I bought a wooden egg the same size as hers, put it in the nest and now she lays around that egg. She even moved it to a better spot and kept laying. So I just collect the real egg and leave the wooden one! LOL So she's trying to hatch a wooden egg! Hahahahaha. Chickens are insane!

Brilliant idea time...
Its not really so brilliant as it is crazy. My husband has already said no to it, pretty much. BUT here is it, I want to get some kennels and start helping the dog rescues in my area, save the dogs. I like like 5, to help catch the overflow. My mom works along side a rescue in town, they have 100 dogs. They have no more room in their kennels, so they're scrambling around trying to find places for these extra dogs. The lady who runs it said that on Jan. 1, she got so many calls for dogs being abandoned and left and tied to trees in parking lots, that she had to take a xanex to keep up with the stress of it. 
The newest thing that people do when they dump dogs now, is they tie them to trees in the Petsmart parking lot. THEY TIE THEM TO TREES. There have been like 5 in the last few weeks, all pit bulls, all under a year old, all emaciated. So Petsmart calls rescues that they work with to come get them, ALL the rescues are full. I think the rescues took a couple, then customers took the others. North Carolina is not taking pit bulls anymore, they're putting them to sleep straight away. Their rescues have shut the door to pit bulls because there are so many. California, Arizona, Michigan, and a few other states have all shut their doors on them too. I hate that, but I can't stop that. 

So my thought is, I can catch a few of the overflow dogs. A few of the tree dogs, a few dogs chained to dog houses. I could help those few dogs, working with the rescues to find them homes, make them well and healthy. I live on 5 acres. My yard is an acre. And I can clear out more acres for whatever I want. So I'm pretty sure that I can do it, but my husband isn't so happy about hearing my idea. 
I have ideas bouncing around my head right now, about the kennels and my pond and the yard. My brain hurts from thinking of it, I have to put it down in a nice way and show my husband that I can do it. 

On another note. I stopped eating meat, except for fish. And I'm about to cut out the fish. No more dairy, processed food, refined sugar, coffee creamer. Only healthy things. I've lost 11 lbs, since Boxing Day! Thats pretty good and I feel great! 
But, its come at a price. I've become a bit of a food freak, so sorry if I get weird about food. 

Anyway! Happy Friday! I hope everyone has a great day and a great weekend, in case I don't make it back for a while.


----------



## JBun

That's really bad that people are just dumping their dogs like that, but that's a great idea! Hopefully you'll be able to convince hubby and get all the details worked out.

Haha, that's so funny of your hen. But hey, whatever works, right? That possum would have freaked me out a bit, but I'm glad all your chickens were ok.

Wow! 11 pounds in what, 15 days. That's pretty incredible. I wish I had a desire to eat healthier(as I sit here eating my chocolate covered pretzel )


----------



## Chrisdoc

That's a great idea if you can convince hubby, id does sadden me to see so many people throw out their animals like they throw out the trash. 

Wow, 11llbs, that is fantastic, I bet you feel great. I wish I had the will power right now but I will get in the zone soon.


----------



## whitelop

If y'all watch the documentary that I watched, you'll change your mind about the food you're eating! Food, Inc, thats what it was. I was and still am horrified. BUT its made me weird and obsessed with food. LOL 

The hen isn't broody, I guess she was just laying a late egg and it got dark and she decided to stay in the shed. 
That possum lives in the barn I guess. Last night, I was putting the chickens up and he was in there. But he's so weird! They're like cats. I shined my light on him and he was curled up sleeping. He woke up, and then stretched! Like when you wake a cat or rabbit up! Then he wandered off out of the barn! He STRETCHED in front of me! I was like, "oh, was that a good stretch Mr Possum?!" Then I laughed. How GROSS! 
We always ask Ellie if her stretches are good, because whenever you wake her up, she immediately stretches her whole body out to get ready to hop around. Its so funny and my husband LOVES to see her stretch and yawn! LOL 

I just hope the possum doesn't kill my chickens, hopefully he realizes that they're massive and hes not. 

I hope that I can get my dog rescue together too. I have to write my ideas down and draw everything out. 

Happy Saturday! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Tauntz

Glad you found your hen & she was okay! Hope your opossum will leave your chickens alone. 

People use my yard as a dog "dump" & I don't have much (less than a half acre). End of July last year someone dumped two young (less than a year old) pit bulls at my house. They were brother & sister. My little yard has become a bit of an animal refuge. Hope it works out for you with your hubby. So sad that people can do that to their animals. I do have other peoples' cats that I feed & shelter on my porch. Don't have a place to keep dogs though.

Glad you have been okay through this nasty winter weather so far, Morgan. Take care & stay dry & warm!


----------



## PaGal

That sucks that people just abandon the dogs like that. I do not like people for the most part. It would be great if you could work it out to help the shelters out. Luckily for us all the stray animals that we have had on our property had just gotten loose somehow from home and we have been able to reunite them with their owners. 

Congrats on loosing the weight!

Be careful with the possum, they can be pretty grumpy and vicious. I just watched the show Swarms on Animal Planet the other day. Some ladies house was being overrun with possums. It's illegal to kill them where she is so they had to catch them all over time with live traps. 

We found a big raccoon living in our garage at our old house once. We walked in and he was curled up sleeping on the seat of a dirt bike. He stood up and slowly stretched and yawned and hubby herded him out of the garage door. I'm sure he loved it there. It did explain why we were going through so much cat food but had me concerned thinking how I could have mistakenly petted a raccoon in the dark thinking it was our cat since she kinda resembles one in the dark!


----------



## whitelop

Hello! Been gone for a while again!
Seems like so much is going on here. 
We just bought a huge tiller for the summer, to make a huge garden in our field. So my mind has been filled with that, getting the chicken coop moved and the 3 free rangers put up. 
And since its winter time, and the weeds aren't growing, I'm taking advantage and taking care of my flower beds. Getting some mulch this weekend. 
Because this year, I plan on making our house like the "hippy hangout". LOL My DH's coworker is really excited about our garden, he's going to come and help out. So I'm going to get a wooden table to put outside so we can sit under the magnolia and eat and relax after long days gardening. 
I'm still trying to get my husband to go along with kennels. I feel like I'm in such a good place, like I can handle all of it. MY house is looking beautiful, the yard looks better everyday, (I planted like 50 extra bulbs yesterday in a bed and it has NO more room for more bulbs), the chicken coop needs a bit of work, but I need man help. LOL He just says its too much stress for the kennels, which it is. But good stress! AHH oh well, I'll talk him into it one day.

I do have some pictures of Ellie. Shes been such a good girl. I've given her lots of blankets because its cold in the kitchen. She only potties on them occasionally. She's stopped chewing on things that aren't hers(knock on wood) for the most part. My kitchen is over run with boxes, but oh well. She has a box cabinet though! I made her old cabinet into the box and bag storage. Shes been a really good girl though. I'll write this and she'll go crazy and do something horrible. LOL 

So I stopped eating all meat now. I made some salmon soup with the last of the fish, finished that off and now no meat. The only animal products I eat are, eggs, yogurt and half & half for my coffee. Almond milk in my coffee just doesn't do it for me. I've lost about 15 or so lbs. I feel SO good from not eating processed crap! My husband still eats meat, since I would never take anything away from him. LOL But hes adapted really well to the healthy life style. He still eats some fast food, if he doesn't have bread for lunch or whatever. But now, instead of going to taco bell, he goes to the organic grocery store and gets a sandwich from the deli! For the same $5 he's getting grass fed beef, natural cheese and fresh cooked chips. I'm so proud of him and he's so proud of himself! 
I just have to tell you guys quickly about my mother in law. That woman, man, she's a piece of work. Shes more republican than George W. (not that theres anything wrong with that), shes super high up in an airline, and shes a B. We blame her for the bad economy, rainforest deforestation is her fault, global warming, depletion of the ozone layer, acid rain, smog...among other things. haha. Anyway, so the last time we saw her, I told her that I had stopped eating meat, other than fish, and that I wasn't eating processed food. She said I was crazy. We went over there the next day for dinner, I brought a veggie burger to replace the pork she was making. My hub and I stopped eating pork like 6 months ago, we HATE it. And my FIL has a pig valve in his heart and pork is not healthy. So she sort of talked junk about my veggie burger, oh well. Then she had the balls the next day to call my husband and say "if you ever get sick of eating Morgan's weird food, you can go to the house and get "normal" food from your dad. I don't know about all those veggie burgers and weird stuff? Are you starving?" My husband then said to her, "no, I LOVE the "weird" stuff that Morgan makes and cooks. I love the healthy food that we eat and would take the healthy food over the "normal" food any day! So, I'll eat at home but thanks" Well, something like that. LOL So my husband stuck up for me and my weird food! YAY him! I just hate that lady! 
Shes the kind of person who spends $52 on a 6 oz steak and doesn't think anything of it. Ugh, I hate those people. 

PICTURES! 
Here she is, catching the last few drops of sunlight from that window. 






This was this morning, in her hay box. She normally doesn't get in it, but this morning she did. It was funny! 





She looks like a cow in a stall ready for milking. LOL She's wedged in that box. Shes a big round. LOL 





Happy Thursday! I'll catch up on the other blogs later on today! 
Hope you guys have a great day!


----------



## Tauntz

Hi, Morgan!
Love your update! Its so wonderful that you are eating healthy & not taking the easy fast food/already made route! Your whole family will one day, if not already, appreciate the healthy diet you prepare for them! I'm trying to eat healthy but it is so hard to find even semi-fresh vegetables in our local stores & the cost is outrageous for sickly, dead veggies, as I call them! My grandparents always had a vegetable garden until my grandmother fell & broke her hip. We always had vegetables for our meals. Mom would do a bit more meat but not much. But my grandmother only cooked bacon or sausage with the breakfast, no meat until Sunday's dinner. Sunday's dinner usually had chicken or a roast. That was it! My grandmother was the best cook & I didn't miss the meats. Wish I had been able to keep up that diet & lifestyle. I definitely would be healthier now. Don't let your MIL bother you. I'm envious of your healthier lifestyle! Wish I could live it too!

Ellie is looking great despite our crazy winter weather! I'm like Ellie, I like to just sit in the sunshine & enjoy feeling it warm me! lol Faith & Hope, my bunny girls & I have been trying to take advantage of any warm days we get either grooming outside & play time.

Enjoy your healthy lifestyle! Look forward to more posts.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, you good girl getting yourself on the healthy track. I will be joining you, at least, on eating healthier when I get back from the UK on Tuesday. I am taking my mom back home on Saturday, she´s been with me for 6 weeks and we´ve had a blast. I love spending time with her and will really miss her when she goes home but she´s got people to see and things to do and she´ll be back in no time. 

I need to lose about a stone so will be starting my health drive when I´m back on my own. I´ve been cooking quite a lot for mom as I want her to eat well. 

Ellie looks great. She´s just like the boys, likes sitting in the sun chilling out. I just love that little lassie, she is so cute. 

Your MIL is a bit much. Don´t force your ideas on anyone but glad your hubby defended you. You have a super healthy family now. 

I am definitely getting more into fish when I come back. I saw a really good silicone dish for steaming so I will be looking in the UK as everything is so much cheaper there. 

I had a weird dream the other day, I won loads on the lottery and was giving money to all you guys on here; you, Denise, Jenny, Jennifer, Coco Puff´s mom and lots of rescues. I live in hope that one day this will become a reality. Wouldn´t it be great to spread your luck around and make so many people much happier :blushan:


----------



## Chrisdoc

PS, forgot about Becs there down under. If I had the funds, you´d be one of the first lol.


----------



## kmaben

Morgan! Found this recipe. It looks fabulous. Gonna make these when I go home. Thought you might like it.

*Guinness, Whiskey & Irish Cream Cupcakes*




*Yield:* 24 cupcakes
*Prep Time:* 40 minutes
*Cook Time:* 17 minutes
*Total Time:* 1 hour

Guinness cupcakes with a Jameson whiskey ganache center and topped with a Baileys Irish Cream frosting.

*Ingredients:*

For the Cupcakes:
1 cup Guinness stout
1 cup unsalted butter, at room temperature
¾ cup Dutch-process cocoa powder
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 cups granulated sugar
1½ teaspoons baking soda
¾ teaspoons salt
2 eggs
2/3 cup sour cream
For the Whiskey Ganache Filling:
8 ounces bittersweet chocolate
2/3 cup heavy cream
2 tablespoons butter, at room temperature
2 teaspoons Irish whiskey
For the Baileys Frosting:
2 cups unsalted butter, at room temperature
5 cups powdered sugar
6 tablespoons Bailey's Irish Cream

*Directions:*

1. To Make the Cupcakes: Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line 24 cupcake cups with liners. Bring the Guinness and butter to a simmer in a heavy, medium saucepan over medium heat. Add the cocoa powder and whisk until the mixture is smooth. Cool slightly.
2. Whisk the flour, sugar, baking soda and salt in a large bowl to combine. Using an electric mixer, beat the eggs and sour cream on medium speed until combined. Add the Guinness-chocolate mixture to the egg mixture and beat just to combine. Reduce the speed to low, add the flour mixture and beat briefly. Using a rubber spatula, fold the batter until completely combined. Divide the batter among the cupcake liners. Bake until a thin knife inserted into the center comes out clean, about 17 minutes. Cool the cupcakes on a rack.
3. To Make the Whiskey Ganache Filling: Finely chop the chocolate and transfer it to a heatproof bowl. Heat the cream until simmering and pour it over the chocolate. Let it sit for one minute and then, using a rubber spatula, stir it from the center outward until smooth. Add the butter and whiskey and stir until combined. Let the ganache cool until thick but still soft enough to be piped.
4. To Fill the Cupcakes: Using a 1-inch round cookie cutter (or the bottom of a large decorating tip), cut the centers out of the cooled cupcakes, going about two-thirds of the way down. Transfer the ganache to a piping back with a wide tip and fill the holes in each cupcake to the top.
5. To Make the Baileys Frosting: Using the whisk attachment of a stand mixer, whip the butter on medium-high speed for 5 minutes, scraping the sides of the bowl occasionally. Reduce the speed to medium-low and gradually add the powdered sugar until all of it is incorporated. Add the Baileys, increase the speed to medium-high and whip for another 2 to 3 minutes, until it is light and fluffy.
6. Using your favorite decorating tip, or an offset spatula, frost the cupcakes and decorate with sprinkles, if desired. Store the cupcakes in an airtight container.


----------



## Azerane

Sounds like you're really getting things in order, with the garden and eating healthier. I love gardening, but being in a rental is kinda limiting with how much you can "experiment" so to speak. Been trying to be healthier since just before Christmas too... made it hard with Christmas and have been struggling a bit, but since I'm having to be a bit tighter with money currently, it's making me eat healthier because I'm buying less fast food (although it's pretty cheap in terms of a bought meal, it's way cheaper for me to just make a sandwhich or a meal that leaves me with leftovers)

Ellie looks adorable in her hay box 



Chrisdoc said:


> PS, forgot about Becs there down under. If I had the funds, you´d be one of the first lol.



lol, much appreciated  I'm sure Bandit would appreciate it too. Gourmet snacks and toys etc. Will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## whitelop

Kaley, those cupcakes look SO good! I want to eat them! 

Bec! Yay for less fast food! That is such a good start. You'll get healthy and find that there is no better way to live, and junk food tastes just like that...junk!


----------



## whitelop

Hey Everyone! This is the first time I've written in my own blog in so long! I don't know what happened, I just sort of stopped responding to things on here, even though I would check RO from time to time. 

So this is whats been happening for the last month of so. It might be sort of long, so maybe sit back and grab a cuppa and enjoy. LOL 

I've been doing normal things still. Trying to work out more and trying to be healthy still. I've lost 30 lbs since Boxing Day and I still haven't eaten any meat. I think the biggest thing with me not coming on here much is because I'm going through this thing called "vegan haze". Its because I'm not eating meat anymore and I'm deficient in vitamin B12. I'm taking supplements, but some days are more cloudy than others. On a hazy day, I can't multitask and I have a hard time concentrating. So I think thats a big reason. MOST days are pretty normal, but in the evening I'm like a special kid. LOL 

Most recently, my mom and some dog rescue group have found this dog thats been living behind a Jack-In-The-Box and a hotel/mexican restaurant. Hes been living out there for like 2 years. We think he's a corgi/sheltie mix, he's about 20 lbs. He's the cutest dog! Well, we've been trying to catch him for 2 weeks, hes just too smart. The mexican restaurant feeds him, and they're feeding him more now that people are watching. So as good as it is that they're feeding him, it goes against what we're trying to do because hes not hungry enough to go into a trap. 
Anyway, when we catch him, I'm taking him to foster. Hes going to take like a year to rehabilitate. Hes been on his own for so long, he's become like a wild dog, so its going to take him a while for him to be a normal dog again. 
His story, so we've been told is that, there was a couple living in the hotel and they had him with them. Then he broke his foot or something, somehow. So they left the hotel and left him there. He had to heal on his own and stay out there on his own. Its so sad and hes just so cute, I don't know how they left him.
Anyway, my mom has been going out there at like 4 am to put the trap out. He's almost gotten into the trap twice, but hes so smart he just won't go all the way in. 
I just hope that he'll go into the trap and then I can take him to the vet and then I can bring him home to make him a real dog again. 

Anyway. I sold all my roosters, so I'm left with one hen. I'm trying to find another hen to go with her, but I can't find anything thats not terribly expensive. I need to go to the shelter to see if there are any there. Maybe I can rescue one. We went to tractor supply, but the minimum number of chicks you can buy is 6 and my husband doesn't want to buy 6. Hopefully we can find one hen, so my hen won't die of loneliness. 

On the Ellie front. She's doing really well. I came into the kitchen this morning and she had shredded the crap out of a cardboard box! LOL Shes shedding like crazy right now, she has a total cactus butt. Shes completely obsessed with my recycling! I come downstairs every morning and shes gotten into my recycling baskets and pulled everything out. Shes so crazy! 

Its almost time to cook dinner, but I'll be back. I don't think anything else big has happened? Just normal things. But my brain doesn't work all the time, so its hard to remember. LOL


----------



## PaGal

Congrats on the weight loss and good for you sticking with the new diet!

Awww the poor pup. When I was growing up there was a couple down from us that had a corgi named Champ. I loved that dog. He got loose all of the time and would come up to play with my dog. They were best buds. I have always thought I would like having one as he was so sweet and they're little dogs but not like a little yippy dog. He liked chasing skunks though and one night as I stepped out onto my porch he zoomed past me into the house. I didn't even see him just knew something ran past. Until I started getting yelled at by my father. Champ had just been sprayed by a skunk. And he'd never been in the house before.

Your poor hen needs some company. 

I wonder if she'd be the same if she was spayed. I guess I wonder because I see how the hormones drive Shirley and wonder if she would be calmer if spayed. Laverne too for that matter she just hasn't shown real hormonal behavior.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Great to see you on here Morgan and amazing you have lost so much weight congrats


----------



## whitelop

Well, I told you guys that I sold all my roosters. And I just got a new hen. Shes really pretty! Her name is Purdy Birdy and shes a Silver Laced Wyandotte. I picked her up Saturday morning. Had a bit of an issue with Bluebelle being a bully, but I think they're passed it now. 

Here they are! 










This is Bluebelle, since its been a while since you guys have seen pictures. 




She was being a butthead about the camera, she didn't like the flash and was pacing back and forth and wouldn't let me get a good picture of her. 

But Purdy is a hog! LOL Shes such a lovely calm girl. 

And here is a new one of Ellie! She was super grumpy today, as you'll see by her ears. She lunged at my camera and then pinned her ears down and glared at me. LOL 





Happy Monday!


----------



## Chrisdoc

She's gorgeous. I was thinking of you today as they had a hen handed in to a rescue, someone had just dumped her. She looked really cute and I thought that Morgan would have rescued her if she'd been over there. 

Grumpy Ellie, yes she is definitely giving you the "stare" haha.


----------



## whitelop

Yes I would have rescued that hen, Chris! All the shelters around me didn't have any hens. I think because its "chick days" right now, where they're selling chicks at the hardware stores. In a few months, people will be trying to get rid of chickens because they've decided that it wasn't right for them to have them. 
I might be able to find some cheaper hens later in the spring. But Purdy is lovely! 

We still haven't caught the dog yet. Sunday we went and ALMOST got her. She slipped by my leash by an inch. It was so freaking heart breaking. I ran a mile that day chasing her. It was so bad. Then my mom found out from another person who has a business out there, that she has been out there for 3 years. 3 YEARS! We just can't believe it. And its a girl, I saw that on Sunday while I was watching her. So I think I'm going to name her Annie, like Orphan Annie. Hopefully we get her soon. The guy that mom talked to, is going to help us get her, which is great. 

Ugh, anyway. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## PaGal

Have you tried asking the people to stop feeding her? Have any of the people that do feed her been able to get close to her? If they have maybe you can get them to try to catch her for you.

I'm assuming you know what a catch pole is. You could try rigging one up yourself which would make catching her easier than when trying to use a leash. I made one myself once.


----------



## whitelop

We have asked the people to stop feeding her. No one can get close to her at all. My mom goes every morning to feed her now, so she has a routine. 
We made catch poles. I ALMOST had her with mine. If I had been like inches close to the left, I would have got her. 

That whole day was insane! I got up at 5, met my mom at 6:30, went to where the dog is after that. Waited for the dog to come eat, because we drugged the food with NOT ENOUGH! Then we waited for it to work. I almost got her at one point, then she took off, so we chased her down. Almost got her that last time. She got away. I followed her back behind the restaurant/hotel. Found a TENT with a person living in it! A PERSON LIVING IN THE TENT NEXT TO THE MOTORWAY! So I yelled at him to make sure he knew I was there. He asked if everyone was going to know he was living there. I told him no, I had two people with me and as long as he didn't hurt me, he wouldn't be found. Hes was behaving like a junkie, since that crap hit hard in my area about a year ago. I left him there. 
So we continued to look for her. We guessed that she went back to her "home" to sleep it off. We didn't see her again. I one point I was walking through the woods, I see a cop and a truck driver. The truck driver points at me, and the cop gets out of the car and starts yelling at me to get out of the woods. Too bad the woods are AGGRESSIVE! Every freaking thing in there has thorns and briars and grabs your clothes and skin, I'm cut up from head to toe! I'm trying to yell at the cop that its going to take me a minute to get out because of the briars. He calls me in! "a female subject, 20s, purple shirt, black pants, wandering through the woods". I'm yelling "I'M NOT A SUBJECT! I'M A DOG RESCUER! I WORK WITH A RESCUE! THE BRIARS, I'M STUCK I CAN'T GET OUT!" Of course there are cars going by and its loud and he can't hear me. My mom walked up from the other side and was like ITS OKAY! Then the cop called back in to say that we were with the rescue trying to get the dog. LOL 
I was really worried that he was going to taze me for not being able to get out of the trees fast enough! I told him I was deep in the briars and he said he had had to chase someone through there once and ruined pants. He was really nice, but it was scary! 
And there was another tent like 50 feet from where I was, so I'm sure he thought I was some hobo or something at first. 

The person my mom talked to, has a completely fenced in property. So if get the dog into the fenced in property, we'll be able to get her. The fence is 6 foot tall fence and she should be able to get her. The guy is an animal lover, he has 2 feral cats that hes had spayed/neutered. He said he has to trap his cats first to take them for their shots and once he traps them, we can use his property to trap our dog. Hes willing to help us with it too. So he is going to keep feeding her in his property, so she'll continue to eat there. Then we can block off the bottom of the gate and get her. Hopefully it will go smoothly. Shes just so smart and so so fast! 

Ugh, it just breaks my heart. I just need her to be here and safe. We just found out recently, that there was a dog that was living outside a Home Depot, right next to a Petsmart, for 5 years. The people from Home Depot built her a dog house, but they didn't feed her. My mom found out about her and finally found her, in the dog house, half dead. So emaciated and eaten up with mange and mites that she couldn't stand. So my mom had to take her and have her put to sleep. We're scared to death that Orphan Annie is going to end up like that. That the people who do feed her will stop feeding her and she'll starve or she'll get hit by a car because its a super busy area. But we swore to the dog, that we won't carry away her half dead body to have her put to sleep. We'll save her and she'll live a happy life. 

I'm supposed to rehab her, but I think she'll have to live out her life with me. Shes been on her own for so long, I'm afraid that she'll never be a normal dog again. But she can live here with me as long as she needs to. 

Now I need to go cry.


----------



## Pipsqueak

That poor dog! I hope you catch her soon. By the way your chickens are gorgeous!


----------



## rabbit_bonkers

Awww , she is so cute &#128151; I am ever so sorry about your loss , I love coming on heR to read other story's about peoples rabbit because I used to have a rabbit called freckale it broke my hart when we had to sell her !!! But I will alway know my relation ship I hade with her x


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Pretty chickens! And I still can't picture how little Ellie is! I just came back from a hiatus also. I'm gonna try to keep up with things, but who knows. Times are tough.

Here's Monty, eating her salad next to me on the couch 

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## PaGal

If she's been out there that long then she's obviously good at watching out for herself. Don't worry, you'll get her! She could turn out to be a wonderful dog. Like the racing greyhounds that make great pets seemingly because they never had the love and companionship before.

Pretty chickens.


----------



## kmaben

What Denise said! Once some dogs figure out the couch and that food comes like clockwork they tame right up! You'll catch her soon. I bet your a lot more stubborn then she is hnoyoudidnt: 

So no more roosters at all? Like no more Big Boy? You're free to move about your property and yell at the flowers without molestation? How does that feel?

Block leave in July!! What are you doing? And whats the closest airport?


----------



## whitelop

Yes I'm free to walk out into my yard and chicken coop without riot gear on! Tell you the truth, its sad. I miss them, I miss their crowing in the morning. The first few mornings were really difficult. But its okay. I have my girls now and I really love them! Hopefully I can talk my husband in allowing me a few more. 

Yeah, I know Orphan Annie will love it here once I get her. I just hope I get her soon! 

I'll be here! We don't go anywhere! Well, we are going on a vacation, like a long weekend at the end of June to the NC mountains. But other than that, we are homebodies! 
Charlotte is the closest airport, code: CLT. About 30 minutes away from me and I know the drive like the back of my hand. So, you let me know when you're arriving and I'll be there holding the sign! Thats exciting! I hope you do come down here! Bring the whole family, animals, husbands, the whole shabang! You'd have to bring Omar though, my husband would need someone to compare notes with. LOL 

In other news, I don't know if I mentioned it. But we've cleared out and tilled up a HUGE area for our garden this summer. Since I no longer eat meat, we spend a right fortune on vegetables! So we're growing everything we need for the summer! Its exciting. And it will give me something more to do, and a good reason to spend the whole day outside. 

Happy Wednesday! I'm eating my oatmeal and drinking my coffee, day is starting!


----------



## whitelop

I got my sea grass mat today! I put it down for Ellie and shes already started to nibble on it! It looks pretty good in my kitchen and its edible. LOL I guess when you have house rabbits, everything has to be edible for them. Thankfully it wasn't that expensive for the mat, $25 with shipping. Its totally worth it, because it will take her a long time to chew all the way through it! hahah. 

I'll take some pictures of it. I love it!


----------



## whitelop

Ellie had to sleep in her cage last night. We were trying to watch Game of Thrones and shes trying to destroy my stove! I have my trash can and recycling in front of the cord that is the power supply to my stove. So I'm trying to block it off, not working, she can move anything. I'm telling her that I just bought her this dang rug that she needs to chew on and lay on. I get out a new box, which I thought was new and it turns out shes eaten the bottom of it, so my husband and I laughed about that. Then put some raisins in this 2.5 dozen egg flat, that occupied her for like 2.4 seconds till she found all the raisins and ran back to chew on my dang cord. 
I ran in and stomped her into her cage. I thought that sussed it, it did not. 

So extreme measures had to be taken. She had to go into her cage. She was not happy. I put food/water and a litter box in there for her, and she was pissed! She spent the whole night in there too, because shes untrustworthy right now. 
I let her out this morning and even still, shes tried to go back to that spot! If she kills my stove, I may kill her. 

Its STILL so cold here. ITs only 36° right now. I'm about to lose my mind. Like seriously. It should be in the 60's during the day already, but now its not! And it rained all day yesterday and all night last night and my yard looks like a river is running through it. The pond is over flowing, and the chickens are wet. I HATE WINTER. 

I have cabin fever and I'm to relied upon by living things. LOL I think I might need a quiet, solitary vacation. For just like, a day. LOL Where is warm and sunny and there isn't something meowing at me or asking me what I'm doing. 
We've just been cooped up in here and I HATE IT. 

Did I mention that I HATE WINTER? hahhahaha.

Happy Friday! I have to bunny proof my recycling and stove. Actually, she can just get into my cardboard recycling. And I have to clean her cage and my kitchen, its covered in hay and bits of cardboard. 

Well, I just went into the kitchen to get my oatmeal and coffee and she was trying to get back there again. So I just dumped my whole paper recycling bucket over, for her to eat to her little rabbit hearts content. LOL 

Happy Friday, again!


----------



## PaGal

It must be something to do with this horrible, never ending winter! Yah, I'm right there with you, I hate it! Right now we are getting the rain you had just gotten. How is a person supposed to be motivated and accomplish all the work their is when it's cold, rainy and grey. I just want to sleep!

I just got done locking the girls back up because Laverne chewed a hole in the carpet. There is no stopping her when she is determined so the only choice is confinement.

You should be getting some warm weather soon. It will be nice to clean litter boxes and what not outside without freezing. Do you have well water? Is it like ours and 1 degree away from being ice? Brrrr...


----------



## Chrisdoc

Can't even imagine what you guys have. It was beautiful today here, about 20°C and really quite warm. I had the door to the balcony open all afternoon. I only see snow on the mountain range of Sierra Nevada in Granada. Sounds like the girls are keeping you both busy, think I prefer boys lol. Took a photo of the little town in the mountains I had to go to today. As usual the person I needed to see wasn't there so all the way back there on Monday. I do miss the lovely winter scenes sometimes and the cold tap water but you can keep the rain and miserable days


----------



## Chrisdoc

This is for you Morgan, a typical andalusian village called Ojen not far from Marbella.


----------



## whitelop

That village is pretty cool Chris! Are all the shops and flats stuffed in there? Its so weird to see things like that, since we're so spread out here. But I think my favorite thing about villages like that, is they build into the mountain and have a relatively small foot print. 

I wish it was warm already. Its supposed to be warm today, which will be a nice. Then this week its supposed to be in the 60's all week. Thats pretty exciting! 

Today we're going the shopping for the boy. I got all his too small clothes pulled out yesterday, to take to the consignment shop to get store credit or money to buy him some new summer stuff. And he needs some summer shoes and sneakers. And then we're going to get him some toys. I want to get him some playdough and some Lincoln logs, I think those are great things for a boy! LOL 

Anyway! Happy Saturday! I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## whitelop

So I guess I should update and let everyone know how Ellie is. She seems to have made a full recovery. 

I think I went to the vets office last Tuesday. I gave her fluids till Saturday and her gut motility meds till Saturday night. Then Sunday she started eating on her own again. But from Tuesday to Saturday night, she was still barely eating on her own. No hay, little veggies. I was having to throw her wilted greens away. Then I found that she REALLY likes green leaf lettuce, so I gave her some more of that that seemed to help. Then she started pooping more from Friday to Sunday. Then Sunday morning I put her little scoop of pellets in her bowl and she **** near bit my hand off! I didn't give her fluids, because I wanted to see how it was going to go that day and I waited for the gut meds too. I gave her her greens and she ate them, then later that day I saw her in the hay box eating tons of hay. Checked her box, totally filled with pee and poop. So I decided not to give her any more meds or fluids. I put them away to save for a later date. 

So now, shes getting 2 tablespoons of pellets a day, that works out of 1/8th a cup. I don't have a measurer for that, so tablespoons it is! And shes getting all the greens and herbs her little body can take! I figured since we were basically starting over with her stomach anyway, I would put different greens together. So she got cilantro and green leaf lettuce at the same time, then some parsley. She really likes all of them. So far, no mushy poops or anything like that. Which is great! And I introduced her to basil last night, just a tiny bit and a bigger bit this morning. She seems to really like that. Foo never liked basil. 

Anyway, her behavior seems back to normal. She tried to bite me today, so thats pretty correct for her. LOL Shes eating a TON more hay too, this weekend I'm going to pick up some different kinds to make things interesting for her. And tonight I have to get her some more greens/herbs. 

I did find that warming up a towel and blanket in the dryer so they're nice and hot, help to get sub-q fluids in. She seemed to melt a little bit when I wrapped her up, then I poked the needle in and she barely moved. So warm blankets help! 

I still could barely force feed her though. I had to use a tiny syringe to get anything into her mouth. Shes so difficult! And I know she was so sore from being poked with a needle in a different place each day. Poor thing. 

Anyway! Thought I would share! 
Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Tauntz

Thanks so much for the update on Ellie! So glad she is doing better!!!! My girls just tried some of the pet store cat wheat grass & loved it! My girls are picky & mostly like their herbs, cilantro being their favorite. Take care of yourself too & keep us updated! Bunny hugs to you & Morgan!


----------



## Chrisdoc

So glad to see Ellie's feeling loads better, poorly bunnies are such a worry. Mine love basil and you should try her with dill, that's another of their faves. I have loads of greens in my fridge as that's all he is eating right now and he will eat whatever I give him. I am not great giving injections but it's the fourth today so it's becoming routine. Give her a big kiss for me


----------



## whitelop

So I think someone dumped a cat at my door last night. UGH. :foreheadsmack:
I was on the phone with my dad and I walk outside to stand in on the front step to talk to him and I see Bronco the barn cat and then another black and white cat that I had never seen. So it ran under the car. I squated down to see if I could see it and out of reflex snapped my fingers and it freaking came to me! 
Hes this big black and white cat, long haired and really pretty! I ran in the front room of the house and told my husband that there was a strange cat outside, and I was grabbing Bronco's food bowl. The cat tried to come in! I was like oh god its trying to come in! My husband was like, let it?! I didn't. I called me mom, because I'm a child. LOL
So I decided that he could stay in the kennel in the front room. I put some food and water and a litter box in there and let him relax for a little while. Then I had to give him a once over, since I felt some mats on the back of his neck while I was petting him. They're just fur mats, no wounds. And I think its a boy. I sat with him for like 20 minutes last night, I sat in the floor and he laid in the dog bed next to me! My hub was like, "maybe you should leave it alone?" I was like, "come and look at him, hes the calmest cat I've ever seen!" He came into the room and my hub was "holy crap, he looks comfortable!" 

So he slept in the big kennel and didn't make a peep for the whole night. I put the dog bed in there for him. He did knock over the water, but thats not the end of the world. And he pooped in the box! I think he knocked the water over while scratching to cover the poop. But the poop smells TERRIBLE! And it wasn't a formed poop, it was a big blob. Like he hasn't eaten a decent meal in a while. Poor boy! 

I let him out of the kennel and put the litter box outside, I'm going to change it when I'm done with this. And I opened a window because the smell is that bad. He's now laying in the window! 

So I'm going to check around the neighborhood thats behind us, this weekend and see if hes any of their cats. But I don't think that he is. Hes dirty, and his feet are dirty, fur is matted. And where he should be white, its not white, its brownish. 
And if I can't find his home, I'm going to take him to the vet for a once over, take him to have him neutered and then he can be my second barn cat because neutering will take away the urge to wonder. Hopefully it all works out! 

Either way, I don't mind having him here. My husband might have something else to say, but if I can't find his home, then hes got to stay. 
And my husband called me the Pied Piper of Cats last night. At first he thought my mom was the Pied Piper of Cats, then he realized, it was me. When I walked through the front door with three cats running passed me. Pied Piper of Cats. LOL 

Happy Friday! HAve a great weekend everyone!


----------



## PaGal

So you have another cat. He sounds very nice. I know I prefer the clam, friendly ones over the standoffish ones or the just plain crazy ones. I just heard on the news the other day of a family who's cat went after them. They locked themselves in a room and called 911. 

I sometimes feel like the crazy cat lady. Whenever I go out into the side of the garage the cats are in right now they all come over for pets. They'll go to hubby at times but with me they always come over. 

If the cat isn't skinny I wonder if someone could have been feeding him canned cat food. When the kittens were old enough I started them on that as well as using it at times to get them to come when I needed them to. I would pop the top and everyone would come running. Of course, I had to give Isabella some as well. For the short time they were eating it her poops got soft and stunk to high heaven.


----------



## Tauntz

Poor kitty! Glad he/she found you! I have a cat that was evidently abused/mistreated by either their original family & people who saw him/her around. He is terrified of people but comes to my house for dry cat food. He will move off to "his" safe distance when I take food out for him each night. If anyone drives up or other person comes near my house he takes off like a rocket. He "growls" if start to get to close & runs. He won't come in the house for food. I continue to feed him & respect his space. He's "fatten" up since I have been feeding him. I feel so sorry for him being so afraid & not having the physical loving contact but I show him human love by feeding him & respecting his fear & respect his need of his personal comfort zone. 

Sounds like you have a second barn cat, Morgan! He/she is one lucky cat! Good cat food & possibly deworming will help with the poop. 

Enjoy this lovely weather we have today! As soon as I finish up here, I'm taking Faith & Hope outside for a nice grooming session! Hope you, Ellie & all your furry & human family have a great day & enjoy the nice weather while we have it!


----------



## whitelop

His name is Stanley! AJ named him today! So far he has followed me out to the chicken coop and then back to the house. And out to the litter box dumping area, where he went pee outside! And now hes sleeping in the sunshine. 

Hes such a sweet cat. I need to groom him later, he needs to be brushed and his mats need to be cut out.


----------



## Tauntz

A big welcome to Stanley & a big "hi" to AJ! Please give Stanley a little chin rub for me! :inlove:


----------



## Chrisdoc

He sound lovely, glad he's settling in really quickly, you really are the Pied Piper of cats haha. Love the name as well, clever AJ. I hope you never have an elephant turning up at your door, I am sure you would take it in lol.


----------



## Tauntz

Chris & Morgan, if the elephant does show up at your door, please send him to my house! lol Love elephants! Unfortunately my house & property is a wee bit too small for an elephant! lol But if I could I would love an elephant! They are amazing animals!


----------



## PaGal

I saw a show once. A long time ago on an island there were miniature elephants because most things on island tend to stay smaller in size due to limited food and space. I sooooo wish they were still around because I would just have to have one, they are such wonderful and intelligent and feeling animals.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love elephants, they are such noble creatures, family orientated and look after their young and old. We could learn such a lot from them.


----------



## Tauntz

Wow! Interesting show, PaGal. Would love to see that show &/or visit that island!


----------



## whitelop

WE GOT ORPHAN ANNIE! We managed to get her today! Shes sleeping, cuddled up in blankets in the kennel in my front room. Tomorrow she goes to the vet and hopefully she'll be okay! 

And then Stanley will be going to get his neuter this week. His pee stinks so bad and he marked something in my house! AHHH So its totally been the month of the vet visits, lots of money to the vet! 
Thankfully we don't have to pay for Annie's stuff, the adoption league that I'm with pays for all of it. Yay! 

Happy Sunday! Its been a great day so far!


----------



## PaGal

That's great that you got her! I hope the vet gives her an all clear. How is she reacting to being inside and with people around? 

That's probably why hubby had me get Cloud neutered first. He can't stand the smell so gets really upset if a cat sprays something and he can smell it even when no one else can. He'll walk around sniffing till he finds the spot. It's hilarious!

When it rains it sure does pour.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yeah, great stuff. Car pee does certainly smell so hope spaying helps. Photo please, want to see her


----------



## whitelop

Annie is still pretty sedated from the capture. We had to drug her before we could catch her, it was the only way we could get close enough to her to grab her. So shes sleepy from the tranq and they say that rescued dogs sleep the first few days because its the first time that they've been able to completely rest. 

I left and went to my dads for a while, and she did eat while I was gone. But when I go talk to her, she turns her back on me and doesn't want to talk. LOL Hopefully she'll come around. 
Calling super early in the morning to take her to the vet, I just got a long list of all the things that she needs done. Hopefully she does well enough at the vet. 

I'll take some pictures of her tomorrow, I think shes dang adorable! LOL 

Night!


----------



## PaGal

I used to have a job cleaning houses. There were always three to five of us on each job. Any animals at the houses were spoiled by us. They all got pets except the one dog that seriously wanted to kill anyone other than the owners so he was always locked up while we were there. They would get treats as well as long as it was ok with the owners.

One dog I remember would always be crated and was so afraid when we were near. Even giving it treats didn't work but the last time I cleaned that house I sat next to the cage but with my back to it, close but not touching the cage and just sat feeling calm and relaxed. The dog actually sniffed my back and after a little I was able to get it to take treats from me as long as my back was still turned. It wasn't much but it felt huge. Just a thought.


----------



## Azerane

So glad that you managed to get Annie  It will be great seeing how she warms up to you, looking forward to hearing what the vet has to say.


----------



## whitelop

Thats a good thought Denise! I might have to try that. I think I'll also treat her like an aloof rabbit, sit next to her crate and read to her but don't touch her or talk TO her. She did just take a treat from my hand this morning. Shes not aggressive, just scared but that sometimes brings aggression. I hate putting hands in their crates, because its not smart and they don't like it. But she hadn't eaten any food, so I broke a dog cookie and gave her a piece. She gently took it! 

I think shes a really gentle soul and hopefully some love will make her remember that there are good people still!


----------



## PaGal

I actually saw the Dog Whisperer do it more than once so I thought I would give it a try. 

I'd take it as a good sign that she did take a treat from you but yes, you do need to be careful so she doesn't react aggressively from fear. Definitely keep an eye out for any warning signals like growling. If she hasn't acted that way yet I wouldn't think she would unless something really spooks her. Hopefully it won't take long for her to relax.

We do need pics of the new furries!


----------



## whitelop

Here is Annie's real blog. I'm keeping track of everything that I'm doing with her, for my benefit and if anyone else gets a dog like this and needs help. 
http://www.orphananniesjourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## whitelop

Here is Annie's real blog. I'm keeping track of everything that I'm doing with her, for my benefit and if anyone else gets a dog like this and needs help. 
http://www.orphananniesjourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just read the blog and it's lovely. I am really enjoying the way you are writing it, makes it so real and she seems like a wonderful little dog. I know you will get there with her and I am so going to enjoy the journey with you.


----------



## whitelop

PICTURES OF ANNIE! and me, but ignore me.


----------



## Chrisdoc

She is lovely, you both look great. I really hope she becomes your best buddy, I am sure you will make it happen


----------



## kmaben

Morgan! You are a real person!!


----------



## PaGal

I forgot you had dyed your hair. I always picture you blonde.

She's a pretty dog. I was expecting her to look more corgi. I thought you said she was a corgi mix. Or maybe my brain is addled. Probably the last. It's nice being able to put a face with the name though. 

I know you said on the blog that she spends most of the time in her pen but has come out at night after ya'll went to bed. Maybe now and then at least you could sit up after everyone else is in bed, maybe even in the dark if you turn all the lights out normally to help her get more comfortable with you and with being out while someone is up.


----------



## whitelop

Yay I'm a real person! 

At first we thought that she was like a sheltie/corgi mix. But it turns out there was another dog running around in that area around Christmas that was an actual Sheltie and the person my mom talked to got them confused. 
We think that Annie is a Chihuahua/spitz mix. 

She comes out of her bed at night to eat and do whatever. I took away her crate completely because she was just hiding. She has this really nice bed that she lays in and she lays in the floor too. But she has a place that is hers and thats all that matters. 
I bring her into the living room at night when AJ goes to bed, for her to sniff around the living room and lay on the couch with us. Which she does. She gets on the couch and sits with us while we watch Game of Thrones, but she still hides her face, because I think that makes her feel like we can't see her. 
I hand feed her chicken all the time, she does really well taking it from me. The other animals freak her out when shes eating though, because I think she thinks that they're going to take the food, but shes not food aggressive, which is shocking and fantastic! 

She likes to go outside, but she wants to escape. My dad is coming today to talk about a pen for her. Something super secure that she can go in while I'm out there with her, so she can play with Woody off the leash and so she can be sort of normal. And having a pen will help me to get to know her better outside and might get her to potty outside.

On an Elvira note, since shes getting less pellets, she is so crazy when I put them down! She tries to attack my hand and grunts and boxes me! And when I drop her greens onto her plate, she boxes them out of the air and grunts at me! LOL Its so funny to see her eat parsley though, she starts at the bottom and eats it like a noodle all the way up! Its hilarious. Shes doing well in her new caged life, but I think she would like to chew a cord or tear something up! 

Happy Tuesday! I slept in a bit and I NEED SOME COFFEE! Slept like crap, thanks Game of Thrones for the nightmares!


----------



## Chrisdoc

She's a lovely dog and I think she's done really well with you and will get more confident every day, she's really brave to face up to all these new things and you are there to help her and encourage her, she is so lucky.

I watched part of the first series of Game of Thrones but they are never constant with any series and its been ages sincevit's been on and then they put it on really late. I must catch up with it on my new android box as there are loads of live streams. I do remember it was quite gory and violent so no wonder you have the nightmares.


----------



## kmaben

Poor Annie. Do you think she'll ever find a permenant home. Or is her permanent home now yours?

Game of thrones was pretty good but I dont really remember why. I read all the books and thought they were horrible. Sometimes in the show I thought I was watching a soft core porno. I also started to feel really bad for the Starks. It's kind of a depressing series.


----------



## whitelop

Its really depressing! Thats why I was so upset last night, they killed Lady Stark and Rob Stark and his wife. It was ridiculous! My hub and I were left sitting there like, "they're all dead! They're all dead expect the kids!" 
Its been a rough 2 weeks for me and TV. We get The Walking Dead from a friend and we got no warning about the second to last episode. I was like, WAY done with that show after that one. I was traumatized. Tonight we're watching the season finale, and tomorrow night will be Game of Thrones season 3 finale, then I can start for real on Mad Men season 6 on netflix and Archer. LOL 

Will Annie ever get a real home? I have no idea. Its going to a year or so for her to normal, so she's going to be with me till shes ready to leave. If she doesn't stay with us forever. She really really, likes my hub, so she might just be his dog. 

I just looked over at my kid, with a skinned knee and I was like "what happened". My hub answered, "oh, he got hurt on my watch". LOL I had him outside for hours with no problem, hub is home for 4 minutes to watch him while I chop veggies and hes wounded. MEN. 

We're about to watch a movie on netflix called Rotisserie Chicken. Lord have mercy, what will they think of next? Oh my god, its literally a movie of a rotisserie chicken, but its in reverse, so it starts out cooked and ends raw. For an hour and 13 minutes? WHAT?! I hate tv. Netflix sucks. 

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## kmaben

Morgan. Settle something for me. I work with these three medics I call the stooges. Every freaking day at lunch we have the same **** barbecue conversation. One kid is from out of Charlotte. This is the gist of the conversation. Someone mentions barbecue or vinegar. Kid from Charlotte says vinegar is the best thing for barbecue. Stooge 1 goes on to tell him how messed up it is to put vinegar on barbecue. Stooge 2 says something about being a backwards southern. Kid from Charlotte chimes in that we're the backwards ones and we probably dont even put vinegar on french fries. Next day repeat conversation....

Answer me this. Do people in North Carolina use vinegar as a sauce for barbecue? Do people from North Carolina indeed put oil and vinegar on their french fries?
And can you please explain to me how this same conversation happens every single day!


----------



## whitelop

Vinegar based sauce is what we eat here! Hes not wrong! BUT there are a ton of different styles of barbecue, all good in their own way. 
The Charlotte way is vinegar based sauce though. Ask him if he ever went to Bubba's BBQ on Sunset, thats the best barbecue and coleslaw in town, they just bring you a sweet tea when you walk in the door! The coleslaw is mustard based and its **** delicious! Makes me wish I wasn't a vegetarian so I could go eat the barbecue. 
(As I shove a veggie hummus wrap into my face. :tears2

As for the oil and vinegar on the fries, no. I've never seen that done, but I like mustard on my fries. Don't British people put vinegar on their chips? When I eat fish and chips, I put vinegar on both things. 

I know Texas has a really saucy barbecue right? I don't like the saucy kind that much. And when I make my own barbecue, I make a vinegar based red pepper sauce. 
Eastern and Western Carolina barbecue are different though. Eastern style is what I make, with the vinegar and pepper, no tomato sauce. Western is vinegar with a bit of tomato sauce in it, like ketchup. But the Western is still pretty thin and vinegary, not like thick bottle sauce. 

You guys need more to talk about than barbecue. Do you eat barbecue all the time? LOL I would bring a list of things to talk about it, because that conversation would get real old!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow, so many varieties. And yes we brits have salt and vinegar on our fish & chips, not the same without it. Onvthings I always have when I go back to England is good old yorkshire fish & chips !!


----------



## kmaben

Well at least that's cleared up! Morgan we're medics! We have loads of interesting, sometimes disgusting, sometimes morally wrong conversations. Why this one comes up every freaking day at lunch is beyond me.

Yea Texans like to douse their barbecue in sauce. Sauce is what gives the barbecue it's flavor and there are all kinds of contests for it. Will have to give this vinegar barbecue a go some day.


----------



## PaGal

Just to put in my two cents because I am in that kind of mood...

Hubby doesn't like vinegar based barbeque. 

I have only found one place where I can get barbeque I like. It's actually a guy that sets up a smoker and barbeques at a local gas station. His sauce is so good that if I could I would just have him give me a gallon of his sauce and a straw and I'd be good!


----------



## whitelop

Denise, I love barbecue sauce like that! Thats so good on its own you could just bathe in it! 

I'm glad you got it cleared up, Kaley! I can imagine that your conversations are pretty messed up, but oh well, such is life. LOL My husband I have pretty messed up conversations too sometimes. LOL 

Chris, I could totally eat some chips with vinegar and salt. Yum! Sounds SO good! 

Stanley, got neutered today! Poor guy is so drowsy still, he can barely stand up and is sort of lulling around. Its so sad to watch! Tomorrow he'll be awake again and normal. 

Annie is doing really well, shes on the couch right now. Doing well. 

Oh, Stanley just staggered in!


----------



## whitelop

Ellie has found a new friend...AJ. 

AJ has never been allowed into the kitchen, 1) because its Ellie's house, 2) because the kitchen is dangerous and the only un-child-proofed thing, 30 because when you're in the living room you can't see into the kitchen and I don't like that. 
After, I penned Ellie up in her pen, I still had the baby gate up because AJ just doesn't need to be in the kitchen. I wound up having to take it down because I needed it for the front room and Annie. So now AJ has free roam in the kitchen. Jesus, what a learning experience this has been for me! 
So at first he was super excited about being in the kitchen, touching everything, in all the cabinets. CONSTANTLY MESSING WITH ELLIE. I just knew for sure that he was going to get a finger bitten off. I had a talk with him, told him he can't be mean to her, can't pull her ears, can't hit her, can't scream at her. 

Then it happened. The other night we were all standing in the kitchen and we look over and Ellie is standing up at the side of her pen and AJ is petting her head. Her eyes were CLOSED! She was so happy! She even did a little headflick away from him! Now whenever he goes in there she stays right around the sides of the pen and wants him to pet her. I told him not to put his fingers in the holes of the pen, but he does anyway, shes so gentle with him! If I put my finger in her pen, she would bite me. LOL 

I think its a pretty good thing! 
AND she is staying flopped around us now! I can walk into the kitchen now and she'll stay totally flopped out, its so great! I got her a new box and I think she really likes it. She has this tendency to eat the bottoms out of the boxes and then I flip them over and she eats the other side. So the boxes end up looking like donuts. But when they don't have a top, its the funniest thing, because we can see her and she puts her head up through the top of the box like "up periscope, down periscope". Rabbity comic gold. 
Anyway, she seems content in her new pen. 

Stanley on the other hand, is THE most aggressive cat I've ever seen. Seriously, he just attacks all the other cats. Got into a massive fight with my fat cat last night, there is fur everywhere in my bedroom its terrible! My poor fat cat peed on herself! I had the door open to the front room to let Annie in and out. AJ was on Stanley guard duty, were he shunts Stanley back into the front room. LOL Anyway, we were making macaroni art when I asked my husband where Stanley was, not even 1 minute later, we heard the cat fight! I was like, "oh guess we found Stanley!" Ran up stairs and they're rolling around shredding fur and screaming, it was terrible. Got Stanley back in the front room and he went to sleep. What a jerk! I don't understand what his problem is, I've never seen a cat so aggressive to other cats. But hes fine with people and dogs. He eve lets AJ pick him up! Its so strange. 

Woody just got up, so I'm going to take him and Annie outside. This will be her first morning walk!


----------



## PaGal

I'm glad to hear Ellie likes AJ. Maybe she senses he's young and so is nicer to him because of it. 

Our cat, Mamma (funny face) doesn't like other cats. She doesn't attack them like Stanley does but she will growl and his at them as well as swipe at them. And she will actually go out of her way to do so. I always thought the problem just might be our other cat Frisky (the two of them did fight a few times) but she is the same with Isabelle, Pepper and Cloud. The three of them pretty much ignore her and aren't bothered but her grumpiness although Pepper does love to follow her around. She likes the big, goofy dog though and will come out from her hidey spot to see him. Hopefully Stanley will calm down some now that he's neutered.


----------



## whitelop

Thats what I'm hoping for, Denise. For him to calm down. Because if not, hes got to find a cat-less home, which is impossible. Or he can stay in the front room forever, which I hate. 

Maybe in time he'll get used to them. But what a butthead he is!


----------



## pani

Oh, how sweet! It's lovely how gentle Ellie seems to be towards AJ.


----------



## Chrisdoc

How sweet is that little Ellie. She probably does feel his innocence and is a little sweetie with him. I bet AJ loves her, sweet little bunnies are just irresistible. I hope their relationship develops, would be lovely for both. 

Stanley sounds like a real grump. A cat who hates cats, maybe he thinks he's a dog lol.


----------



## kmaben

Maybe Ellie just found her person. Like Shya and my dad. Hell he could pick her up and sit on the couch with her. I wouldnt have a face left. Sounds like life is getting pretty lively round your place!!


----------



## whitelop

I think she may have found her person! Like Annie found her person in my husband. I have no animals left who think I'm their person! :bawl:

Hahah JUST KIDDING! They can definitely all pick different people for love! I just feed them all. hahaha I'm only here to feed and scoop poop. 

My house is VERY stressful right now. I swear, I haven't eaten in like 3 days, these people and animals are making me insane. I can feel the tension behind my eyes and I think its my brain trying to escape. 
My child is the biggest stresser. (Stresser isn't a word, it says so in the squiggly line. Largest pain in my arse would be more like it.) Hes thrown more tantrums in the last 2 days than I can count and I really just want to leave. LOL Like run away! RUN! 

It will be okay. Once this child learns how to act. And he won't stop cussing, did I mention that? He just won't! Its like I've been cussing up a storm but I haven't! I've been really good! I said one cuss word the other day and thats the ONE thing he picked up out of a whole day of conversation! Just that one phrase that I said. And yesterday he went through his whole storage of cuss words and used them all day long. It was absolutely ridiculous! I just wanted to warsh his mouth out with soap. But hes two and I think it might make him sick. Next time he has a cussing day, I'm going to get baby soap and wash his mouth out. I just can't take it! 

Happy Sunday!


----------



## kmaben

wow Morgan. Just wow. My hubby and I just laughed hysterically. He told me I might as well just quit now before the thing is born. Poor Morgan. You can come run away to my house for the weekend.


----------



## whitelop

Hahahha Kaley! Sometimes, you just get overwhelmed with the days on end of bad behavior and it just makes you want to snap. 
They are the easiest until they can walk/talk. Then you wish for them to talk and tell you whats going on, then you wish for them to stop talking. I think I've told AJ to stop talking more in the last week than ever before. He has a running commentary of EVERYTHING. LOL Its ridiculous! From the moment he wakes up, till he finally goes to sleep, hes talking. He woke up this morning and I was doing something so I didn't answer him, he said "mommy, you going to get me up?" 50 times in a row. 50. Finally, I told him to give me a minute and he stopped. Thank god he sleeps in because this was at about 8:30 and I had been up for about 40 minutes and already had 2 cups of coffee. 

I went to my moms today to help her get her new cat. Hes a tuxedo cat, named Tux. Hes so sweet and cute! But hes been so beaten up by other male cats that he can barely walk. His front legs, chest, and head are so scarred up from fighting that he looks terrible! But I swear, he is just the sweetest cat! My mom is keeping him because he'll never be able to run away from another cat or a dog, or get out of the way of a car. So hes special needs. I think hes going to be a good boy, and he matches her cat! 
Anyway, my point of that was, my husband texted me and asked when I was coming home. I left in a huff, I was so irritated and ready to leave that I was like F y'all, I'm OUT! Hahha. I told him I was on my way, asked if he needed anything and he told me "your son just told me he doesn't like me" thats what he texted me back and I swear to god, I laughed for 5 minutes. I'm laughing again now. Its the funniest thing I've ever heard. It really hurt my husbands feelings, and I feel bad about that, but its funny. He said they were sitting on the couch talking about something and AJ just looks at him and goes "I don't like you". LOL WHAT?! WHY?! I was asking if my hub did something to him or said something? He said no, it was just out of the blue. hahhahaha. Lord have mercy, this kid. 
...but at least it wasn't me. I would have flipped. 

Kids say the craziest things though. He doesn't understand what he was saying or the weight behind it. But my husband said that AJ is basically a mini-mommy. LOL He walks around cussing at things and yelling and being an a-hole. He said, "you left your little mini-person behind to torment me". Oops! What else does he expect? When you spend like 90% of your time with one person, you're going to act like them. Duh. 
I don't know where hes getting the cuss words from though. My most frequently used word is the S word, because it works in so many different ways, its the least dirty, most versatile word there is. Its basically, my favorite word. But he hasn't been saying that one much! Just the other ones. And I really don't cuss that much, and we don't watch adult tv when its just him and I...OMG Orange is the New Black! Thats what it is! I just died! I just came to be realization, that I was watching that show the other day when he was playing and I didn't think he was watching it or paying attention! I WAS SO WRONG! It all makes total sense now! 

Oh lord. My husband is going to be thrilled!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Margan, you are a scream. It's like your brains going at 150miles an hour and it never stops, no wonder you have a headache lol. AJ sounds like a real smart kid, fancy saying that to your dad, sure he didn't mean it, kids sometimes say the weirdest things. Sometimes I am glad I live on my own 
That poor cat, hope he finds a bit of peace with your mom.


----------



## whitelop

This morning, I came downstairs to Ellie standing on a pile of something. As I looked closer, I realized that it was a pile of her pellets. She managed the knock down her pellet bucket, or the cat knocked it down for her, thus spilling 4 lbs of pellets which I'm sure she took to free grazing. It was ridiculous! 
Hopefully it doesn't cause a GI upset with all the pellets she ate. Apparently, shes not happy with eating 1/8 cup a day! I gave her a big bunch of cilantro, but I'll keep an eye on her. 

4 lbs of pellets, I bet she was in rabbit heaven. LOL


----------



## PaGal

Yes, Morgan they see and hear everything especially when you think they are paying no attention at all.

We don't cuss around the girls either. I take great pride in the fact that twice I have been injured and could have used some stitches and it really hurt but because each time I had at least one of the girls nearby I did not cuss but oh how I wanted to! I did just catch one of the twins casually saying douche bag twice. Of course she heard it from a kid at school and had no idea what it meant or that it was bad otherwise she would have never said it so matter of factly and in my presence. We have gone through discussions on puberty and periods so I gave a very limited explanation of what a douche. The one twin replied when it dawned on her what calling someone that meant was "That's so rude!"

Poor kitty. I'm glad it will have a better life now.

I'm surprised Ellie didn't eat so many pellets that she can still sit up.


----------



## whitelop

LOL Denise, I'm rolling around in my chair thinking about your sweet girls saying douche bag! LOL Awww! Poor girl didn't know what she was saying. But I bet it was shocking to hear her use that phrase casually! Did you laugh, were you mad? I feel like I would have laughed because thats not a normal one for us, but then I would have had to explain it. LOL 

AJ is only 2, he really doesn't understand the words. Thankfully, hes stopped cussing. BUT he is at my dads with both step brothers, so hes probably going to come back knowing all sorts of different cuss words and how to body slam people! LOL 

I had THE WHOLE DAY to myself yesterday! From 9am until 1am, I was ALONE. My dad took AJ to the Special Olympics to watch my step brother race in the 50 meter and do the long jump. He got a gold metal and a bronze metal, but I'm not sure what event he metaled what in. 

I got SO much stuff done! I ordered a pizza because my kitchen was so clean and I didn't want to do the dishes just for myself! I like, super deep cleaned the living room for the first time in months, hand mopped the floor. I went through my drawers and got rid of a ton of stuff, that felt so good! 

Annie, got her first bath yesterday! She did pretty well, but then hid under the rocking chair in AJ's room for a few hours afterwards. But she smells and feels so much better now! Shes all soft! She needs to be brushed, shes got this downy coat and I loosened it all up when I bathed her so now shes shedding. Today, I'm going to brush her. 

Lots to do today! My husband is leaving for work so I'm alone again for today. 
Happy Saturday!


----------



## PaGal

Of course I laughed but just a little as I felt I had to control it somewhat. I couldn't be mad because I just knew she had no idea. That's not normal for us either. I did wait till I heard it the second time even though I heard it clearly the first time because I was so surprised.

Good job and congrats to your step brother!

Alone time can be nice. I know I always prefer cleaning when I'm alone that way it stays clean for a while.


----------



## whitelop

How about a picture of Stanley, the devil cat! 






I took him out on a leash this morning, he tried to attack the barn cat so I brought him inside, then he fully attacked me. Bit me, scratched me, I think I might have cat scratch fever now. Hes such an evil cat. But then hes so sweet. I don't know what to do with him. 
He also attacked my oldest cat and now she has an abscess on her back that I'm having to treat. 

But hes beautiful.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan he is gorgeous, love that face. Seems like a bit of a Jekyll and Hyde, one minute crazy and the next as sweet as pie...you certainly have your hands full.


----------



## PaGal

Good luck with him. Cats can be the worst! My mother turned into the crazy cat lady. She kept her place clean so you couldn't tell and they were taken to the vets regularly and I should know because I always helped her since she'd take about 5-7 at a time. We once had to give them all a worm preventative once a day for three days in a row. Well once you got a few done this crazy cat freak out vibe would have travelled through the rest and catching them was hard even the ones that normally were sweet and calm. We had cats literally running up walls. One cat managed to bite my mother to the bone. Her thumb got infected bad enough overnight even though we stopped and treated it and she's a nurse that the doc almost admitted her to the hospital.

Be careful. He is gorgeous though.


----------

